# Aquecimento Global



## Minho (23 Set 2007 às 19:38)

A última edição portuguesa da Revista Courrier Internacional de 21 de Setembro dedica oito páginas a problemática do aquecimento global e a sua veracidade ou à causa antropogénica. São artigos extraídos de diversos jornais e revistas como a Newsweek, The Washington Post, The Wall Street Journal, etc, onde se caracteriza e se expõe as opinões dos cépticos ou negacionistas do aquecimento global. 

Podem descarregar o PDF disponibilizado no site da Courrier Internacional parte de um artigo.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 20:27)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Acho bem que esta vertente também chegue ao mainstream, a discussão é saudável, e até agora o peso nos media tem sido um combate muito desigual.

Só temo é que as coisas se invertam, e que a negação se torne nos Media  uma moda tão insuportável como a do aquecimento.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2007 às 17:35)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

No outro dia andava para aqui a fazer uma limpeza no pc e dei de caras com este gráfico  já não me lembro onde o fui buscar mas foi para um trabalho da escola sobre o dito aquecimento global no qual eu sou completamente céptico é tudo politica  viva os pinguins e os ursos polares.


----------



## CMSAFF (11 Nov 2007 às 13:16)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Bom empiricamente as temperaturas têm sido cada vez mais altas e isso são dados objectivos que não se podem refutar.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 17:18)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



CMSAFF disse:


> Bom empiricamente as temperaturas têm sido cada vez mais altas e isso são dados objectivos que não se podem refutar.



Pois o problema é que temos muitas estações meteorológicas que estão dentro das cidades e que graças ao calor artificial registam a cada segundo temperaturas mais altas que o previsto  é claro que isto na média final se vai reflectir no final do ano.

Só partes da Ásia e Estados Unidos é que estão a aquecer todo o resto do globo está a arrefecer essencialmente o polo sul.


----------



## CMSAFF (11 Nov 2007 às 18:04)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Onde posso ter acesso a essa informação? É que existem muitas estações fora das grandes cidades que continuamente registam cada vez valores mais altos.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 19:01)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



CMSAFF disse:


> Onde posso ter acesso a essa informação? É que existem muitas estações fora das grandes cidades que continuamente registam cada vez valores mais altos.



Dá uma vista de olhos por estes sites 

http://resistir.info/climatologia/impostura_cientifica.html

http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/

E uma dica, já que gostas de história investiga a história da Gronelândia (Green+Land = terra verde) e a sua colonização pelos vikings o Erik o vermelho e como é que eles conseguiram lá chegar com barcos completamente descapotaveis e como é que eles conseguiram praticar agricultura numa terra que é conhecida por estar gelada depois associa isso ás temperaturas  vais ver como depressa descobres que as temperaturas já foram o triplo mais altas.


----------



## CMSAFF (11 Nov 2007 às 21:39)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Claro que já houve períodos em que a terra foi mais quente e também muito mais fria, os problemas aqui são dois:

-Nunca houve uma alteração tão rápida como a que se parece estar a verificar;

- Existe uma determinada concentração de CO2 na atmosfera que a partir da mesma a terra irá continuar a aquecer continuamente faças o que fizeres, tornando este planete em algo semelhante a Vénus.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 22:08)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



CMSAFF disse:


> Claro que já houve períodos em que a terra foi mais quente e também muito mais fria, os problemas aqui são dois:
> 
> -Nunca houve uma alteração tão rápida como a que se parece estar a verificar;
> 
> - Existe uma determinada concentração de CO2 na atmosfera que a partir da mesma a terra irá continuar a aquecer continuamente faças o que fizeres, tornando este planete em algo semelhante a Vénus.



Quanto á tua primeira pergunta o que está provado pelos climatologistas é que só hove um aquecimento entre 1974-1998 mas até hoje ainda ninguém sabe o que provocou tal aquecimento mas não foi o CO2 pois já houve niveis bastante superiores o que provocou grandes quantidades de precepitação isto acontece pois quando o CO2 aumenta na atmosfera o vapor de agua tambem aumenta por isso se neste momento o dioxido de carbono estivesse nos nives que certas associaçoes (politicas) afirmam já não existiriam desertos.

Factos frios:

Neve no Verão na Austrália em 2006

Nevou este ano em Buenos Aires já não nevava desde 1916

O polo sul apresentou em setembro o maior nivel de gelo desde 1979 isto desde que há registos.

Nevou cá em Lisboa 2 vezes em 2 anos.

Nevou na África do Sul em Maio.

Claro que o aquecimento pode existir mas só a nivel regional/nacional não global á sitios que apresentam estabildiade nas temperaturas e outras arrefecimento.Só para que se tenha a ideia o CO2 apenas compoe 0.038% do total de gases na atmosfera 75% é azoto.

Eu não quero impor ideologias a ninguém apenas quero que seje desmontada uma teoria falaciosa e impor a variabildiade climatática...Se o clima depende-se de nós estariamos €@£€£@ é o que acho...

Só uma dica o Universo tambem mexe com o clima dos planetas e impoe regras não são só mecanismos interiores e não sou eu que digo o proprio Anthimio de Azevedo o diz...


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2007 às 04:21)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Mário Barros disse:


> No outro dia andava para aqui a fazer uma limpeza no pc e dei de caras com este gráfico  já não me lembro onde o fui buscar mas foi para um trabalho da escola sobre o dito aquecimento global no qual eu sou completamente céptico é tudo politica  viva os pinguins e os ursos polares.



Essa curva no fim ( que já é só previsão) parece-me tudo menos natural, indo quase de forma adrupta para baixo. Basta ver o comportamento ao longos dos anos de subidas e descidas para compreender que essa previsão bem pode estar errada.


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2007 às 04:27)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Mário Barros disse:


> Quanto á tua primeira pergunta o que está provado pelos climatologistas é que só hove um aquecimento entre 1974-1998 mas até hoje ainda ninguém sabe o que provocou tal aquecimento mas não foi o CO2 pois já houve niveis bastante superiores o que provocou grandes quantidades de precepitação isto acontece pois quando o CO2 aumenta na atmosfera o vapor de agua tambem aumenta por isso se neste momento o dioxido de carbono estivesse nos nives que certas associaçoes (politicas) afirmam já não existiriam desertos.
> 
> Factos frios:
> 
> ...


~

Contra os factos frios estão também os recordes de temperatura máxima que vão sendo batidos um pouco por todo o mundo, todos os anos.
Glaciares como os do Kilimanjaro, que poderão ficar sem neve em poucas décadas, pois a taxa de diminuição é alarmante. Os próprios Alpes também estão com esse problema, prevendo-se que a perda de neve seja enorme nas próximas décadas, pois o que já está a acontecer actualmente está a deixar o sector turístico alpino, cada vez mais preocupado.

Penso que este assunto do clima é meio controverso, tanto há quem diga uma coisa como outra.
Eu prefiro ficar pelo ver o que acontece.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2007 às 07:49)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



belem disse:


> Essa curva no fim ( que já é só previsão) parece-me tudo menos natural, indo quase de forma adrupta para baixo. Basta ver o comportamento ao longos dos anos de subidas e descidas para compreender que essa previsão bem pode estar errada.



Se calhar a linha está associada á paragem da corrente do Golfo ou então a uma descida dos ventos polares pelo globo em ambos os hemisférios. Afinal o nosso planeta funciona com dois motores de frio e um de calor ou então tambem pode ser um novo eixo de inclinação face a terra so sol.

O estado natural do nosso planeta é estar gelado.

Mas afinal será mesmo a culpa dos homens aqui fica uma noticia 

http://oglobo.globo.com/ciencia/mat/2007/04/04/295235728.asp

Afinal é a nivel planetário não ??


----------



## CMSAFF (12 Nov 2007 às 14:30)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Mário Barros,

 mas se os niveís de CO2 já foram mais altos no planeta, devem-no ter sido  antes da existência de vida humana, uma enciclópedia do início do séc.XX já está desactualizada quando refere a composição do AR, pois a percentagem de CO2 presente na atmosfera é já superior e isso é demonstrado por análises simples e objectivas.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2007 às 18:51)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



CMSAFF disse:


> Mário Barros,
> 
> mas se os niveís de CO2 já foram mais altos no planeta, devem-no ter sido  antes da existência de vida humana, uma enciclópedia do início do séc.XX já está desactualizada quando refere a composição do AR, pois a percentagem de CO2 presente na atmosfera é já superior e isso é demonstrado por análises simples e objectivas.



Sabes que tudo emite CO2 até as pedras  quando á grande actividade solar o planeta tem mais CO2 pr isso aquece quando estamos em mínimos solares o planeta tem menos CO2 e arrefece neste momento estamos no mínimo solar e á mais uams coisas :assobio:

Se não fosse o CO2 não estariamos aqui por isso vamos deixar de bater-lhe 

Eu tambem já acreditei no aquecimento global mas agora já sei o que é o clima por isso sei bem que as "contas" para o planeta aquecer ou arrefecer não são assim tão simples existe muitas coisa em jogo.

Mas o frio está a chegar e não vai ser bonito será um adeus Halócenio olá nova Era.









Aqui ficam umas imagens de um sensores (temperatura) muito bem localizado  como este á milhares.

Agora sei bem pelo que o pobre do Copérnico passou agora é que já não há inquisição se não


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2007 às 20:19)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Mário Barros disse:


> Se calhar a linha está associada á paragem da corrente do Golfo ou então a uma descida dos ventos polares pelo globo em ambos os hemisférios. Afinal o nosso planeta funciona com dois motores de frio e um de calor ou então tambem pode ser um novo eixo de inclinação face a terra so sol.
> 
> O estado natural do nosso planeta é estar gelado.
> 
> ...



Mas afinal essas linhas de temperatura referem-se a q? Ao planeta inteiro?
Se for no planeta inteiro, não há um porquê de haver uma descida global por causa da paragem da Corrente do Golfo, quanto muito iriamos assistir a uma «continentalização» do clima europeu mas  não a nível global. Quanto à descida de ventos polares isso já é outra história.
Eu não sei se a subida ou descida é culpa dos homens,penso que não mas o que sei é que existem  várias ilhas artificiais de calor causadas pelo homem devido ao excesso de CO2 e tudo isso tem um impacto negativo no equilíbrio do nosso planeta. Também sei que inúmeros factores, como a alteração do alinhamento do eixo de rotação, pode alterar o clima, tanto para mais frio como para mais quente. Até um vulcão pode alterar o clima drasticamente.


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2007 às 20:23)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sabes que tudo emite CO2 até as pedras  quando á grande actividade solar o planeta tem mais CO2 pr isso aquece quando estamos em mínimos solares o planeta tem menos CO2 e arrefece neste momento estamos no mínimo solar e á mais uams coisas :assobio:
> 
> Se não fosse o CO2 não estariamos aqui por isso vamos deixar de bater-lhe
> 
> ...



Mas o frio está a chegar porquê? Há algo que comprove isso definitivamente?
Obrigado por manteres este debate interessante.


----------



## Agreste (12 Nov 2007 às 20:40)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Com essa gronelândia já ter sido uma pradaria também te digo que sahara também já foi uma floresta tropical há 5000 mil anos e hoje é pó e pedras... Aliás se não está a aquecer como é que explicas o desaparecimento dos oásis, a destruição do sahel e o avanço da areia?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2007 às 21:41)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Eu apenas me limito a descrever teorias relatadas por climatologistas e o que leio com frequencia é que por motivos a nivel astronomico iremos a começar a arrefecer uma outra razão é o mínimo solar e ainda outra é o novo eixo de inclinação da terra em relação ao sol que traria Verões mais quentes e Invernos mais frios...

Quanto ao Sahara não sei explicar mas sabia que já tinha sido verde e tambem já foi mar provavelmente terá a ver com a variabilidade do sol pois é no equador que incide em maior quantidade a radiação solar e depois é nos tropicos que se manisfesta em forma de calor.

Um dado que fica tambem em registo é que as precepitações a nivel global estão a aumentar o que leva a que mais tarde ou mais cedo o frio acabar por apararecer porque antes de eras glaciares vem sempre anos muitos chuvosos por todo o globo e normalmente os países da Europa são os primeiros a sofrer essencialmente a europa central e ocidental...caso não se lembrem a Inglaterra este verão sofreu as piores cheias desde que há registos algures em 1700 e tal. 

Aqui deixo um conjunto de tendências 

Os sedimentos marinhos foram obtidos na plataforma continental da Nova Zelândia. Fornecem proxies desde há 1 milhão e 200 mil anos. Bob chamou a atenção para as diversas tendências que se obtêm conforme os períodos analisados. Assim:

1 – Desde há 16 000 anos verifica-se uma tendência para aquecimento;
2 – Desde há 10 000 anos a tendência é de arrefecimento;
3 – Desde há 2000 anos (era Cristã) a tendência é de arrefecimento;
4 – Desde há 700 anos (ciclo da Pequena Era do Gelo) a tendência é para a estabilização;
5 – Desde há 100 anos a tendência é para o aquecimento.

http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/2006_09_01_archive.html

Aproveitem e passem por aqui ainda nós nos queixamos do clima o pessoal nos séculos XVI E XVII até assitiram ao desparecimento de aldeias em minutos com tanta chuva.

http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/2006_10_01_archive.html

Só uma ultima nota:

E o rio Reno no ano de 1316 chegou mesmo a secar o caricato é que no ano anterior houve cheias...imaginem se fosse nos dias de hoje era o panico e as piadas do Al Gore a toda hora se fosse preciso até da sua casa que gasta tantos recursos energéticos como uma aldeia de 5000 habitantes.


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2007 às 22:09)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Mário, obviamente que nós estamos sempre a meio de um processo, ou de arrefecimento ou de aquecimento, isso é inegável, e penso que todos tem noção disso. A questão chave nesta questão, como já foi dito, é mesmo a velocidade a que se está a dar o aquecimento sem que haja outro factor cujo comportamento e influência se tenha alterado significativamente ao ponto de ser responsável pelo ritmo do aquecimento actual. Esse outro factor (ou factores) pode existir, mas para já não o descobrimos e não temos conhecimento dele.

Teorias alternativas há muitas, mas é necessário então encontrar provas consistentes dessa relação causa-efeito que provem o ritmo do aquecimento actual, e até ao momento isso ainda não sucedeu. A teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico pode estar completamente errada, mas até ao momento é a teoria mais sólida e mais fundamentada. As outras ainda tem muito que andar ... Se aplicares 10% do teu espirito critico que aplicas à teoria  actual às alternativas, vais ver que não te sobram muitos dados concretos para fundamentar o que quer que seja.

A partir deste ponto é que já se pode questionar muita coisa, e aí a minha opinião aproxima-se um pouco da tua. As outras teorias tem tantos recursos de investigação à sua disposição como esta ? Os dados que fundamentam esta teoria estão realmente correctos ? O modo de calcular a temperatura global está correcto ? O grau de certeza do IPCC está realmente bem calculado ? Etc, etc... E chegados aqui, chegamos ao ponto quanto a mim mais lamentável. Este assunto tornou-se uma eco-religião e é lamentável a diabolização dos que discordam. Isso é profundamente errado, pois o normal é qualquer teoria ser desafiada e os seus fundamentos questionados.. Mas isso é outra vertente, não cientifica, da questão.

Como disse, na minha opinião, podemos discordar desta teoria, podemos achar que os dados que a fundamentam são insuficientes para concordarmos com ela, ou podemos mesmo achar que os alguns dados até estão errados. Mas para já, a informação disponível que existe actualmente não tem comparação possível com os dados que temos das outras teorias. O que obviamente não obriga ninguém a aceitar uma teoria só porque as outras são ainda pior fundamentadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2007 às 22:26)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Vince disse:


> Mário, obviamente que nós estamos sempre a meio de um processo, ou de arrefecimento ou de aquecimento, isso é inegável, e penso que todos tem noção disso. A questão chave nesta questão, como já foi dito, é mesmo a velocidade a que se está a dar o aquecimento sem que haja outro factor cujo comportamento e influência se tenha alterado significativamente ao ponto de ser responsável pelo ritmo do aquecimento actual. Esse outro factor (ou factores) pode existir, mas para já não o descobrimos e não temos conhecimento dele.
> 
> Teorias alternativas há muitas, mas é necessário então encontrar provas consistentes dessa relação causa-efeito que provem o ritmo do aquecimento actual, e até ao momento isso ainda não sucedeu. A teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico pode estar completamente errada, mas até ao momento é a teoria mais sólida e mais fundamentada. As outras ainda tem muito que andar ... Se aplicares 10% do teu espirito critico que aplicas à teoria  actual às alternativas, vais ver que não te sobram muitos dados concretos para fundamentar o que quer que seja.
> 
> ...



Sim totalmente de acordo 

Afinal a meteorologia e seus afins ainda nem 200 anos têm de existência consistentes  é por isso que existe tanta instabildiade quanto ao futuro.


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Vince disse:


> Mário, obviamente que nós estamos sempre a meio de um processo, ou de arrefecimento ou de aquecimento, isso é inegável, e penso que todos tem noção disso. A questão chave nesta questão, como já foi dito, é mesmo a velocidade a que se está a dar o aquecimento sem que haja outro factor cujo comportamento e influência se tenha alterado significativamente ao ponto de ser responsável pelo ritmo do aquecimento actual. Esse outro factor (ou factores) pode existir, mas para já não o descobrimos e não temos conhecimento dele.
> 
> Teorias alternativas há muitas, mas é necessário então encontrar provas consistentes dessa relação causa-efeito que provem o ritmo do aquecimento actual, e até ao momento isso ainda não sucedeu. A teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico pode estar completamente errada, mas até ao momento é a teoria mais sólida e mais fundamentada. As outras ainda tem muito que andar ... Se aplicares 10% do teu espirito critico que aplicas à teoria  actual às alternativas, vais ver que não te sobram muitos dados concretos para fundamentar o que quer que seja.
> 
> ...



Naturalmente que concordo.


----------



## Agreste (12 Nov 2007 às 23:23)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Mario tive a ler os teus link's e fiquei espantado. Classificar o clima na idade média pelo tipo de nuvens que se pintavam nos quadros é verdadeiramente hilariante... 

Pra mim é simples. Estamos a viver uma época em que o CO2 aumenta descontroladamente e temos cada vez menos organismos vivos capazes de o absorver. Esta concentração tóxica já existiu no passado mas não suportava vida humana. Aliás a terra já teve outras experiências quimicas nada agradáveis. Nenhuma delas suportou vida humana. Os sinais? eles estão por todo o lado... Desde o aumento dos desertos, á subida do nível do mar, ao degelo descontrolado dos pólos, da tundra, dos glaciares, ao desaparcimento de toda a água doce armazenada. O el niño que escavações no perú comprovam a sua existencia há mais de 600 anos mas cujos os efeitos nunca foram tão descontrolados e globais como agora. Os incas não se extinguiram com o el niño mas outros povos das ilhas do pacifico podem desaparecer nos dias de hoje com ele. Alterações climáticas? Pergunta aos aborigenes, as tribos do kalahari, da amazónia que estão cá há mais tempo do que qualquer um de nós...


Apesar de tudo respeito os cépticos, são uns optimistas exagerados...


----------



## Agreste (12 Nov 2007 às 23:38)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Nem de propósito...

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1310423 


Tomorrow it's late !!! - Go Green !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2007 às 23:46)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Agreste disse:


> Nem de propósito...
> 
> http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1310423
> 
> ...



Só dou 5 anos para que esses senhores depois saiam do buraco e tentem explicar ao pessoal como tentar aquecer o planeta  se calhar alguém lhes devia dizer que o Inverno na China chegou 3 meses mais cedo e que o polo sul bateu um novo recorde de acumulaçao de gelo.


----------



## RMira (13 Nov 2007 às 10:51)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Pois, o problema está aí! O engraçado ou não é que esse aquecimento "global" se dá apenas em certas zonas, noutras está-se a dar o oposto, um arrefecimento "global", logo eu tendo a caracterizá-lo como alterações climáticas localizadas. Ainda, o polo norte aquece e o sul arrefece, acabando por dar razão à teoria de que na Terra, nada se cria, nada se perde, tudo se transforma. O planeta está a caminhar para o equilibrio (tal como tudo na vida) mas ainda agora começou, é essa a minha teoria nada fundamentada!


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2007 às 12:03)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Sobre esta polémica dos *quentes* e *frios*  , recomendo dois grandes blogues que eu leio regularmente. 

Não podiam ser mais diferentes , um defende o aquecimento, o outro é céptico. Mas ambos os blogues são excelentes, onde se vai aprendendo muito. Eu gosto de ler o que se diz de um lado e do outro, e sinto-me confortável numa posição neutra.


*Real Climate*
Vários conhecidos climatologistas escrevem neste blogue, entre os quais Gavin Schmidt, Michael Mann, Eric Steig, William Connolley, Ray Bradley, Stefan, Rahmstorf, etc, etc.
http://www.realclimate.org/

*Climat Audit*
Um blogue do Stephen McIntyre, já conhecido aqui no forum a propósito do problema das estações americanas e outras questões. Stephen McIntyre juntamente com Ross McKitrick foram os que aqui há uns anos puseram em causa o gráfico do Hockey Stick de Michael Mann, pelo que dispensam mais apresentações. Se hoje visitarem por exemplo o blogue, vêm que fala de mais uma «pequenita» aldrabice no filme do Al Gore.
http://climateaudit.org/

Deixo ainda outro site, que é *warmer*, mas tem uma secção de perguntas e respostas, numa linguagem simples e objectiva, e que tenta desmistificar ou desmontar muitos dos argumentos utilizados pelos cépticos, ou seja, coisas que ouvimos falar muitas vezes, como o aquecimento noutros planetas, a questão do Greenland e dos Vikings, Vulcões, Sol, etc, etc.

*How to Talk to a Global Warming Sceptic Guide*
How to Talk to a Climate Skeptic
http://gristmill.grist.org/skeptics


Para equlilibrar este último, mais um site/blogue dos *frios*, embora este seja  mais fundamentalista, e acho-o menos sério. Este site oferece há uns meses um prémio de $125,000.00 USD a quem prove inequivocamente que o aquecimento é provocado pelo CO2, mas ainda ninguém tentou reclamar o prémio.

*Junk Science*
http://www.junkscience.com/

Todos os blogues nas secções de link's dão acesso a muitos outros, quentes ou frios, conforme a preferência 
 Boas leituras !


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2007 às 12:14)

bem, eu nao quero impor a minha opiniao, ha 1001 opinioes e 1001 teorias. agora, a meu ver, records e efemerides de frio e neve surpreendentes, ou calores fora de epoca, ou seja que for, sempre houve, e sempre ha de haver, faz parte. e a meu ver, nao é isso que vai sustentar que estamos em aquecimento ou arrefecimento...... agora, diminuiçoes das camadas de gelo ano apos ano, retrocesso continuo de glaciares, e afins..aí sim, a meu ver, me parece INEQUIVOCO de que temos estado neste passado recente em aquecimento. acho que nao ha argumentos contra esses factos.. mt sinceramente......... mas como digo é a minha opiniao: que é um facto que a terra tem estado a aquecer neste passado recente. agora se é um processe que vai continuar, ou se em breve arrefece, bom ai ja nao me arrisco mt. obviamente sempre houve e havera subidas e descidas naturais, por factores nao humanos, alias, MT mais importantes e significativas que as causadas pelo homem. e se esses factores agora fazem com que estejamos em subida ou descida no futuro proximo.. isso ja nao opino mt.. a ver vamos  até os ciclos naturais podem induzir um arrefecimento bem mais importante que o aquecimento causado antropogenicamente.. sei la  provavelmente, estes altos e baixos que tanto discutimos, a uma escala temporal bem maior que as nossas vidas, sao completamente insignificantes, no meio das oscilaçoes naturais.. é provavel.. mas la que a curto prazo, à nossa escala tem consequencias.. ah isso teem agora, que sinceramente me parece provado que recentemente a terra esta a aquecer, e tb que pelo menos parte desse aquecimento tem relaçao com as emissoes de gases de estufa.. isso parece-me bastante certo.. e digo mais, qd se dao os tais argumentos de certas efemerides, e de que aqui arrefeceu, e nevou, e ali nao sei o que, para contrapor a teoria do aquecimento.. isso a meu ver é pegar em gotas de agua no oceano, de casos opostos a tendencia geral, e que so nao vemos se nao quisermos, qd ao contrario, para provar o aquecimento, nao é preciso buscar gotas isoladas no meio do oceano...


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 13:33)

rozzo disse:


> bem, eu nao quero impor a minha opiniao, ha 1001 opinioes e 1001 teorias. agora, a meu ver, records e efemerides de frio e neve surpreendentes, ou calores fora de epoca, ou seja que for, sempre houve, e sempre ha de haver, faz parte. e a meu ver, nao é isso que vai sustentar que estamos em aquecimento ou arrefecimento...... agora, diminuiçoes das camadas de gelo ano apos ano, retrocesso continuo de glaciares, e afins..aí sim, a meu ver, me parece INEQUIVOCO de que temos estado neste passado recente em aquecimento. acho que nao ha argumentos contra esses factos.. mt sinceramente......... mas como digo é a minha opiniao: que é um facto que a terra tem estado a aquecer neste passado recente. agora se é um processe que vai continuar, ou se em breve arrefece, bom ai ja nao me arrisco mt. obviamente sempre houve e havera subidas e descidas naturais, por factores nao humanos, alias, MT mais importantes e significativas que as causadas pelo homem. e se esses factores agora fazem com que estejamos em subida ou descida no futuro proximo.. isso ja nao opino mt.. a ver vamos  até os ciclos naturais podem induzir um arrefecimento bem mais importante que o aquecimento causado antropogenicamente.. sei la  provavelmente, estes altos e baixos que tanto discutimos, a uma escala temporal bem maior que as nossas vidas, sao completamente insignificantes, no meio das oscilaçoes naturais.. é provavel.. mas la que a curto prazo, à nossa escala tem consequencias.. ah isso teem agora, que sinceramente me parece provado que recentemente a terra esta a aquecer, e tb que pelo menos parte desse aquecimento tem relaçao com as emissoes de gases de estufa.. isso parece-me bastante certo.. e digo mais, qd se dao os tais argumentos de certas efemerides, e de que aqui arrefeceu, e nevou, e ali nao sei o que, para contrapor a teoria do aquecimento.. isso a meu ver é pegar em gotas de agua no oceano, de casos opostos a tendencia geral, e que so nao vemos se nao quisermos, qd ao contrario, para provar o aquecimento, nao é preciso buscar gotas isoladas no meio do oceano...



E o aumento da camada de gelo no polo sul?


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2007 às 13:41)

mirones disse:


> E o aumento da camada de gelo no polo sul?



desconheço completamente.. mostra-me


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 13:48)

rozzo disse:


> desconheço completamente.. mostra-me



Claro!

Cá está! 

http://www.meteopt.com/climatologia/seguimento-criosfera-1282.html

Dia 23/09/2007 por Vince...


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 13:51)

Sobre este tema, esta semana tem-se falado muito deste documento de David Holland, muito critico em relação ao IPCC. O autor descreve o que se tem passado nos últimos anos, os erros que foram surgindo, as correcções, algumas trapalhadas, a falta de transparência ou mesmo os deficientes mecanismos de validação.



> *BIAS AND CONCEALMENT IN THE IPCC PROCESS: THE
> “HOCKEY-STICK” AFFAIR AND ITS IMPLICATIONS*
> David Holland
> 
> ...



http://homepages.tesco.net/~kate-and-david/2007/Holland(2007).pdf (PDF 34 páginas)


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2007 às 14:10)

ok, ja dei 1 olhada, nao mt profunda, por isso ponho algumas (bastantes) ressalvas no que direi 

pelo que entendi, o gelo esta a aumentar, mas nao para mais que antigamente, esta sim, a aproximar para valores como os que havia antigamente (maximo desde 1979), e que nos anos anteriores tinham sido perdidos. certo? se entendi bem isto, entao é bem diferente de estar simplesmente a aumentar, é mais, "recuperar" o mt que foi perdido entretanto... logo aqui continua a haver prova irrefutavel que no passado recente, se perdeu mt gelo digo eu  atençao, isto se for como eu disse, pois admito que fiquei na duvida ao ler o post! 

agora numa segunda leitura fiquei sem entender qd foi o maximo historico.. mas entendi que nao registos antes de 1979, logo nao é 1 amostra mt grande para grandes comparaçoes 

agora entrando por teorias.. posso tar a dizer 1 disparate pegadissmo  mas se era o polo sul que ate ha alguns anos mais sofria com o buraco do ozono, e entretanto este problema esta basicamente ultrapassado, nao tera correlaçao com a diminuiçao, e dp aumento da camada de gelo? se tiver  a dizer disparate (provavel) digam-me! mas ocorreu-me a ideia


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 14:31)

Sinceramente não sei se haverá relação. Já no que diz respeito ao polo norte está a recuperar de uma forma brutal!

Mas ainda insistindo numa coisa, o hemisfério sul está bem mais frio que o Norte:





Mesmo nesta previsão dá para reparar como os continentes Sul Americano e Africano têm para este Inverno no Hemisfério Norte uma previsão de mais frio ao passo que o hemisfério norte mais calor que os valores médios. É de facto estranho o que se passa com os dois hemisférios...um com anomalias positivas e outro negativas...penso que será inegável que estar a falar de aquecimento GLOBAL é estarmos a colocar peixe, batatas e feijão tudo na mesma balança. Mas é só a minha ideia


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2007 às 19:31)

*1982-2004*







http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Newsroom/NewImages/images.php3?img_id=17257

 :assobio::assobio::assobio: viva os pinguins-imperador.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2007 às 19:55)

Excelente mário... Esse mapa da nasa é perfeito. É um cubo de gelo dentro de uma panela de água quente. Vamos ver quanto tempo o cubo de gelo dura! O cubo até pode estar mais frio só que a panela essa sim está bem mais quente sobretudo na antartida voltada para o pacífico que é onde a panela tem mais água...


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 00:49)

Sobre os recordes que se têm batido tanto de frio como de calor não sei se estão ou não relacionados com aquecimentos ou arrefecimentos globais. Eu penso que a atmosfera está menos dinâmica, com mais inercia que no passado. Actualmente as situações de bloqueio duram semanas, meses... Penso que é devido a estes bloqueios que se batem recordes, sejam eles de calor, frio, pluviosidade ou seca. Lembram-se este verão? Seca e incêndios na Grécia e Turquia, tempo fresco na Península Ibérica....

Na minha opinião, aquecimento ou arrefecimento só são comprováveis quando situações sinópticas semelhantes correspondem a temperaturas diferentes.
Explico-me, imaginem uma situação de bloqueio no Verão com o anticiclone centrado no Norte da Península. Constata-se que estas situações em anos anteriores davam origem a temperaturas de 40ºC mas agora não, dão origem a temperaturas da ordem dos 45ºC. Isto para mim era uma prova irrefutável do aquecimento. 
Outro exemplo para o arrefecimento. Tipicamente, as entradas de NW costuma deixar neve em cotas em torno dos 800m/1000m. Se de agora em diante todas as entradas de NW passassem a deixar neve em cotas de 300/600 metros, aí sim pensaria que há um arrefecimento...


----------



## Three Of Five (15 Nov 2007 às 10:55)

O aquecimento global foi mais um chavão político encontrado pelos governantes para justificar as suas acções e angariarem mais votos. Poucos são os dirigentes que compreendem realmente o que se passa.

Como já aqui foi dito e muito bem, o estado normal do nosso planeta é gelado, e neste momento estamos a viver o que se pode chamar de "Summer of fools".

Também já vi aqui referências à alteração do eixo da terra. Não percebo onde foram buscar estas ideias mas a alteração do eixo da terra não é algo que ocorra de um omento para o outro, demora muitos biliões de anos e não é mensurável numa escala de tempo de uma civilização.

É uma realidade que os gases que enviamos para atmosfera influenciam o clima, o que não se sabe é qual a amplitude dessa influência. Existem muitas teorias, e uma delas, recente, afirma que a subida das temperaturas na última década se deve à redução da emissão de partículas poluentes que tinham como efeito bloquear parte da luz solar que chegava à superfície do planeta. Também é conhecido um evento em 1815, a erupção de tambora que escureceu os céus de todo o planeta durante 3 dias não havendo Verão na Europa no ano seguinte. 

Deduz-se que o equilíbrio da atmosfera é delicado e que arrefecer o planeta parece afinal, "fácil" !

As nossas acções podem estar apenas a atrasar uma nova idade do gelo, que pelos registos dos núcleos de gelo, irá acontecer de certeza, só não se sabe se amanhã ou daqui a 1000 anos. Dos mesmos núcleos também se sabe que as alterações climáticas podem ocorrer muito rápidamente, num espaço de poucas décadas. 
Sabe-se que os níveis de CO2 e as temperaturas já foram superiores aos valores actuais, a questão que se põe é se essas condições extremas permitem suportar a população mundial actual. O nosso planeta vive num equilíbrio extremo, somos demasiados e não existe margem para variações climáticas, (que sempre foram ocorrências normais ao longo da história). Uma variação climática extrema irá provocar muitos milhões de vítimas, se não o forem pela fome será pela guerra pelos recursos disponíveis que surgirá certamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 11:12)

Three Of Five disse:


> O aquecimento global foi mais um chavão político encontrado pelos governantes para justificar as suas acções e angariarem mais votos. Poucos são os dirigentes que compreendem realmente o que se passa.
> 
> Como já aqui foi dito e muito bem, o estado normal do nosso planeta é gelado, e neste momento estamos a viver o que se pode chamar de "Summer of fools".
> 
> ...



Antes de mais bem vindo ao forum Three of Five apresenta-te aqui http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/apresentacoes-121-48.html#post46522

Sim tens toda a razão apenas acho que devias mudar o periodo temporal da mudança do eixo da terra pode acontece em milhares ou ate mesmo centenas de anos tem a ver com factores astronomicos...ao que parece tal inclinação já está  acontecer e acredita se Milankovitch vivesse nos dias de hoje teria um enfarte com aquilo que está a acontecer em realção á normalidade do eixo se não acreditas pega numa bussola ou então vê antigos relogios de sol e verás como estão ou atrasados ou adiantados.






Nós estamos a viver num periodo inter-glaciar tais periodos quentes são apenas "acidentes" do clima.


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 12:30)

A questão da inclinação dos eixos da terra não começa... ela existe e chama-se movimento de Precessão... 

Relacionar a inclinação actual dos eixos da terra directamente com um aquecimento global ou arrefecimento acho demasiado redutor. Aliás os ciclos de Milankovitch englobam os movimentos de Precessão, Excentricidade, Intensidade Solar e Obliquidade. Não foi Milankovitch  que descobriu estes movimentos, estes já são conhecidos da humanidade há séculos. Milankovitch   apenas os relacionou juntamente com os ciclos solares com os períodos das eras glaciares.


Pegar numa bússola para ver a inclinação do eixo da terra também não é boa ideia. A bússola aponta para o Polo Magnético, por isso nem que a terra "virasse de cabeça para baixo" a bússola nem se mexia a não ser que o polo magnético se tivesse alterado. E essa premissa não faz parta das teorias do Milankovitch.

Sobre os relógios de Sol... é normalíssimo que apresentem divergência em relação aos nossos relógios. Se um dia tem 23 horas 56 minutos 4 segundos e 9 centésimos e não 24 horas qualquer relógio do sol no mundo vai atrasar-se 3 minutos e 56 segundos em relação aos nossos relógios.  




Uma página interessante que explica todos esses movimentos da Terra:
http://astro.if.ufrgs.br/fordif/node8.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 18:59)

Minho disse:


> A questão da inclinação dos eixos da terra não começa... ela existe e chama-se movimento de Precessão...
> 
> Relacionar a inclinação actual dos eixos da terra directamente com um aquecimento global ou arrefecimento acho demasiado redutor. Aliás os ciclos de Milankovitch englobam os movimentos de Precessão, Excentricidade, Intensidade Solar e Obliquidade. Não foi Milankovitch  que descobriu estes movimentos, estes já são conhecidos da humanidade há séculos. Milankovitch   apenas os relacionou juntamente com os ciclos solares com os períodos das eras glaciares.
> 
> ...




Quando eu disse para pegar na bussola era para ver onde o sol está a nascer e onde se está a por o normal é por-se a Oeste e nascer a Este...e tal não está a acontecer


----------



## rozzo (15 Nov 2007 às 20:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quando eu disse para pegar na bussola era para ver onde o sol está a nascer e onde se está a por o normal é por-se a Oeste e nascer a Este...e tal não está a acontecer



ah? o que nao esta a acontecer? ou melhor, que esta a acontecer de estranho!?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 21:08)

rozzo disse:


> ah? o que nao esta a acontecer? ou melhor, que esta a acontecer de estranho!?



Simplesmente o eixo de inclinação está a mudar provavelmente terá a ver com fenomenos a nivel astronomico afinal a nossa galáxia nunca está parada ás vezes até passamos por zonas cheias de poeira que podem levar ao bloqueio da luz solar o que leva ao arrefecimento do sistema solar...mas por agora a regra neste momento é maluqueira a nivel terreste a todos os niveis geologico meteorologico biologico etc  devido á mudança do eixo de inclinarção da terra isto é quase como se tivesses a abanar um aquario quando o "abanas" muda tudo.

Isto é o que ciencia diz por agora...

A órbita da Terra em torno do Sol não permanece inalterada ao longo do tempo. A excentricidade muda dos 1,67% atuais até 7,5%, num período médio de 95.000 anos. Isso faz com que o periélio e afélio hoje respectivamente de 147,1 e 152,1 milhões de km passem a 138,4 e 160,8 milhões de km. Esta mudança provoca uma alteração na quantidade de radiação solar incidente na Terra entre os dois extremos. Hoje recebemos 7% a mais de radiação em janeiro do que em julho. Quando essa distância for máxima receberemos 30% mais radiação em janeiro do que em julho, fazendo a época do periélio muito mais quente que a do afélio. A distância da Terra ao Sol, devido à contínua perda de massa por parte do Sol muda de tal forma que nos afastamos 1,5 cm por ano. 

A inclinação do eixo da Terra atualmente é de 23,45°. Ela também varia. Num período de 41.000 anos o ângulo que o eixo da Terra faz com respeito ao plano de revolução muda de 21,80° para 24,36°. Uma inclinação menor da Terra significa menor diferença da temperatura das estações do ano; maior inclinação significa maior diferença, ou seja, inverno mais frio e verão mais quente. Esta inclinação, há milhões de anos atrás chegou a 54°.

A Terra, além de estar inclinada de 23,45°, gira como se fosse um pião, mudando lentamente o ponto no espaço para onde aponta seu eixo. Esse lento movimento recebe o nome de precessão e sua duração é de 26.000 anos. O efeito deste movimento na Terra é muito lento mas o resultado final é que dentro de 13.000 anos o verão no Brasil ocorrerá em junho e o inverno em dezembro. O eixo da Terra estará apontando para a estrela Vega e não mais para a Polaris.

O movimento de translação leva a Terra a completar uma órbita em torno do Sol, um ano, a cada 365,26 dias a uma velocidade média de 29,78 km/s. Devido ao fato de executar uma órbita elíptica esta velocidade varia de 29,29 a 30,29 km/s. Há 900 milhões de anos um ano durava 487 dias .

A rotação em torno de seu próprio eixo leva 24 horas a uma velocidade de 1.670 km/h no Equador. Há 900 de milhões de anos a Terra girava mais depressa e um dia durava cerca de 18 horas. Hoje, como a Lua se afasta da Terra à razão de 3,8 cm por ano, a velocidade de rotação da Terra diminui continuamente 2 milésimos de segundo por século.


----------



## rozzo (15 Nov 2007 às 22:12)

sim obviamente tudo que disseste no ultimo post ta certo, nao entendi foi o anterior! do por e nascer do sol..


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 22:25)

rozzo disse:


> sim obviamente tudo que disseste no ultimo post ta certo, nao entendi foi o anterior! do por e nascer do sol..



É fácil é assim se apontares a bussola para norte na altura em que o sol nasce o sol está em relção a ti a Este e quando se poem a Oeste  isto claro em termos normais


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2007 às 22:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> É fácil é assim se apontares a bussola para norte na altura em que o sol nasce o sol está em relção a ti a Este e quando se poem a Oeste  isto claro em termos normais



Não é bem assim... o sol ao longo do ano varia a sua posição, não nasce sempre a Leste (90º) e não se põe sempre a Oeste (270º); esta situação só ocorre nos Equinócios ou seja Primavera e Outono.

No Inverno setentrional o sol nasce mais perto de SE (65º) e põe-se perto de SW (295º)
No Verão o sol nasce mais para NE (120º) e põe-se a NW (240º)


(utilizei graus aproximados a contar: Norte 0º; Sul 180º)


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 22:50)

Rog disse:


> Não é bem assim... o sol ao longo do ano varia a sua posição, não nasce sempre a Leste (90º) e não se põe sempre a Oeste (270º); esta situação só ocorre nos Equinócios ou seja Primavera e Outono.
> 
> No Inverno setentrional o sol nasce mais perto de SE (65º) e põe-se perto de SW (295º)
> No Verão o sol nasce mais para NE (120º) e põe-se a NW (240º)
> ...



Sim Rog tens toda a razão eu estava a falar de grosso modo  a diferença só é notada no dia 21 de Julho  (não tenho a certeza) 21 de Dezembro.


----------



## fsl (16 Nov 2007 às 00:35)

Rog disse:


> Não é bem assim... o sol ao longo do ano varia a sua posição, não nasce sempre a Leste (90º) e não se põe sempre a Oeste (270º); esta situação só ocorre nos Equinócios ou seja Primavera e Outono.
> 
> No Inverno setentrional o sol nasce mais perto de SE (65º) e põe-se perto de SW (295º)
> No Verão o sol nasce mais para NE (120º) e põe-se a NW (240º)
> ...




É só uma questao de pormenor : os azimutes indicados estao trocados, isto é, o primeiro deve ser 120º, o segundo 240º, o terceiro 65º e o quarto 295º.
Quanto aos pontos cardeais, tudo bem. Nao havia correspondencia entre aqueles e os azimutes.


----------



## belem (16 Nov 2007 às 00:47)

Minho disse:


> Sobre os recordes que se têm batido tanto de frio como de calor não sei se estão ou não relacionados com aquecimentos ou arrefecimentos globais. Eu penso que a atmosfera está menos dinâmica, com mais inercia que no passado. Actualmente as situações de bloqueio duram semanas, meses... Penso que é devido a estes bloqueios que se batem recordes, sejam eles de calor, frio, pluviosidade ou seca. Lembram-se este verão? Seca e incêndios na Grécia e Turquia, tempo fresco na Península Ibérica....
> 
> Na minha opinião, aquecimento ou arrefecimento só são comprováveis quando situações sinópticas semelhantes correspondem a temperaturas diferentes.
> Explico-me, imaginem uma situação de bloqueio no Verão com o anticiclone centrado no Norte da Península. Constata-se que estas situações em anos anteriores davam origem a temperaturas de 40ºC mas agora não, dão origem a temperaturas da ordem dos 45ºC. Isto para mim era uma prova irrefutável do aquecimento.
> Outro exemplo para o arrefecimento. Tipicamente, as entradas de NW costuma deixar neve em cotas em torno dos 800m/1000m. Se de agora em diante todas as entradas de NW passassem a deixar neve em cotas de 300/600 metros, aí sim pensaria que há um arrefecimento...



Em relação ao oeste e leste da região  mediterrânica também se registou outra situação oposta, nomeadamente desde Outubro de 2007 até agora: chuva e frio na Grécia , sol e tempo morno na Península Ibérica. Mas há quem diga que a chuva finalmente aí vem. E ainda bem que já faz muita falta.


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2007 às 01:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> É fácil é assim se apontares a bussola para norte na altura em que o sol nasce o sol está em relção a ti a Este e quando se poem a Oeste  isto claro em termos normais



pois, realmente nao entendi.. entao a percentagem de dias que o sol nasce a E e se poe a W no ano deve ser minima, entao a posiçao varia brutalmente ao longo do ano, dai nao ter mesmo entendido o que querias dizer


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2007 às 09:51)

fsl disse:


> É só uma questao de pormenor : os azimutes indicados estao trocados, isto é, o primeiro deve ser 120º, o segundo 240º, o terceiro 65º e o quarto 295º.
> Quanto aos pontos cardeais, tudo bem. Nao havia correspondencia entre aqueles e os azimutes.



Tens razão, desatenção da minha parte, obrigado.

No Inverno setentrional o sol nasce mais perto de SE (120º) e põe-se perto de SW (240º)
No Verão o sol nasce mais para NE (65º) e põe-se a NW (295º)


----------



## Three Of Five (16 Nov 2007 às 14:10)

Viva

O que eu queria dizer com a questão da alteração do eixo da terra não era o movimento de precessão, pois faz parte dos movimentos cíclicos, ( já os antigos egípcios conheciam o movimento de precessão dos equinócios), mas sim a alterações não periódicas.

O movimento de precessão (http://www.crystalinks.com/precession.html), é o que sucede a um pião em rotação, em que o seu eixo descreve um círculo muito mais lentamente do que a velocidade de rotação e dura actualmente 25765 anos. 

O período de rotação actual da terra resulta da velocidade do disco original de onde se formaram os planetas do sistema solar e de mais alguns impactos de objectos/corpos celestes. Qualquer alteração desses períodos num curto espaco de tempo será necessáriamente catastrófico. Como sabem a rotação da terra está a abrandar com o tempo, cerca de 2,2 sec por cada 100 000 anos, e esta é a escala temporal de alterações não catastróficas.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 19:25)

*Terra mais quente*

Peritos em Alterações Climáticas alertam para catástrofes naturais

A Terra está a caminhar em direcção a uma era mais quente. A conclusão consta de um relatório do Grupo Intergovernamental de peritos em Alterações Climáticas da ONU. 

O grupo, que recebeu o Nobel da Paz, alerta para as piores catástrofes naturais. 

No documento, apresentado hoje em Valência, é feito ainda um aviso para as inevitáveis consequências que estas alterações terão no Homem. 

O secretário-geral da ONU, que esteve presente nesta conferência, disse esperar que o documento sirva de base para se alcançar um novo acordo contra o aquecimento global. 

No próximo mês, em Bali, na Indonésia, irá discutir-se o sucessor do protocolo de Quioto. 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20071117+Terra+mais+quente.htm

Claro claro e os pinguins vão virar churrasco e os ursos polares leitão da bairrada  por amor de Deus nunca mais metem os dados correctos nos modelos para dar só roxo...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 17:02)

No outro ia na rua a pensar no concerto do Live Earth e pensei eles lá de certeza que venderam bebidas gaseficadas será que sabem que o gás que as compem é o CO2. Sendo assim estão a aquecer o planeta ao abrir a bebida pois libertam CO2 para a atmosfera...






Tudo quanto é bolha nas bebidas é CO2 

Peço desculpa a publicidade mas é a bebida mais universal.


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 14:42)

Tens a noção que quando respiras libertas CO2? Libertação de CO2 é normalissímo, o mal é as quantidades que libertamos para fornecer energia (queimar combustíveis fosseís, como em centrais termoeléctricas, como para os automoveís andarem, fábricas, etc)


----------



## mvbueno (19 Nov 2007 às 20:56)

CMSAFF disse:


> Tens a noção que quando respiras libertas CO2? Libertação de CO2 é normalissímo, o mal é as quantidades que libertamos para fornecer energia (queimar combustíveis fosseís, como em centrais termoeléctricas, como para os automoveís andarem, fábricas, etc)



Porém alguns pesquisadores ainda dizem que não são as altas concentrações de CO2 que causam o aquecimento global, mas sim que a alta temperatura da Terra, causada pelo aumento de intensidade dos raios solares,  é que aumentam a concentração de CO2.

Parece uma fábula!


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 22:09)

O mal disto tudo é que para além da porcaria que já fizemos desde o início da Revolução Industrial, países que até agora eram absolutamente atrasados, lá comecaram a despertar e a poluir que nem gente grande, isto agravado de serem países com uma população absolutamente enorme (China e Índia são os melhores exemplos) e não parecem estar minimamente preocupados com as emissões de CO2.

Ao mesmo tempo têm-se descoberto reservas de petróleo para além do espectável há uns anos atrás (e ainda faltam explorar zonas como a Gronelândia e a Antártica), ou seja, ainda temos mais umas boas décadas a poluir com o consumo deste combustível.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

CMSAFF disse:


> O mal disto tudo é que para além da porcaria que já fizemos desde o início da Revolução Industrial, países que até agora eram absolutamente atrasados, lá comecaram a despertar e a poluir que nem gente grande, isto agravado de serem países com uma população absolutamente enorme (China e Índia são os melhores exemplos) e não parecem estar minimamente preocupados com as emissões de CO2.
> 
> Ao mesmo tempo têm-se descoberto reservas de petróleo para além do espectável há uns anos atrás (e ainda faltam explorar zonas como a Gronelândia e a Antártica), ou seja, ainda temos mais umas boas décadas a poluir com o consumo deste combustível.



Não te preocupes que essas areas ninguem lhes vai tocar se tal acontecer é só temporario...

A civilização morderna não dura mais 150 anos não tarda adeus recursos olá guerra atomica e pronto The End.

Até seria giro conseguir contralar o clima nem que fosse de forma negativa menos poluição o planeta arrefecia mais poluição aquecia seria um espetáculo.


----------



## CMSAFF (19 Nov 2007 às 23:01)

150 anos a este nível será um desastre que põe em causa a biologia actual do planeta.

Quanto à civilização não chegar tão longe, é uma possibilidade com alguma probabilidade visto que qualquer ditador ranhoso de um qualquer país merdoso do terceiro mundo, se aplicar os fundos necessários consegue obter uma bomba atómica ( a Coreia do Norte é um bom exemplo ou o Paquistão), ou seja, no tempo da guerra fria a probabilidade de guerra nuclear era de facto muito menor que hoje, pois temos uma proliferação de armas nucleares que nas próximas decádas irão estar disponiveís em bastantes países envolvidos em conflitos regionais aumentando assim exponencialmente as probabilidades de guerra nuclear.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

CMSAFF disse:


> 150 anos a este nível será um desastre que põe em causa a biologia actual do planeta.
> 
> Quanto à civilização não chegar tão longe, é uma possibilidade com alguma probabilidade visto que qualquer ditador ranhoso de um qualquer país merdoso do terceiro mundo, se aplicar os fundos necessários consegue obter uma bomba atómica ( a Coreia do Norte é um bom exemplo ou o Paquistão), ou seja, no tempo da guerra fria a probabilidade de guerra nuclear era de facto muito menor que hoje, pois temos uma proliferação de armas nucleares que nas próximas decádas irão estar disponiveís em bastantes países envolvidos em conflitos regionais aumentando assim exponencialmente as probabilidades de guerra nuclear.



Eu disse 150 anos para ser simpático mas acho que 20 chegam  a não ser que haja uma invasão de Et's e nos mudem as mentalidades como quem muda um canal de televisão 

Mas penso que o frio não vai dar tempo para que haja conflitos, agora tudo depende do humor dos polos...mas isso é outra história que o tempo nos contará.

Mas se entrarmos no mundo das armas á muita coisa desde da Anti-Matéria que é uma arma do tamanho de um clip até ás armas quimicas e biologicas tá tudo pronto a ser estreado só estão á espera que o petroleo acabe.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 20:38)

Domingo, 30 de Junho de 1974. O Estado de São Paulo, um dos mais importantes jornais brasileiros e do continente, dedicava matéria de página inteira ao resfriamento do planeta Terra que vinha sendo observado desde a metade da década de 40. 

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=33&cod_texto=513

Quando o mundo arrefece um bocadinho já está ai a era glaciar á porta quando aquece é derretimento eminente...











A primeira capa é de 1945 a do meio é de 1977 e ultima 2006 como se pode constatar as capas acompanham o gráfico em pleno 

"A variabilidade natural do clima ao longo dos últimos cem anos pode ser muito bem compreendida pelo noticiário, por exemplo, da revista norte-americana Time (...). Em sessenta anos, a revista publicou três matérias de capa sobre o comportamento do clima do planeta. Na sua edição de 10 de setembro de 1945, logo após o término da Segunda Guerra Mundial, a capa da Time mostrava um desenho do planeta suando e esbaforido com a manchete logo abaixo: "O mundo está fervendo". O planeta havia enfrentando nos dez anos anteriores intensos episódios de El Niño como, por exemplo, o de 1941 que resultou na grande enchente de Porto Alegre. Três décadas mais tarde, na sua edição de 31 de janeiro de 1977, a mesma Time noticiava o frio intenso que catigava o mundo e os Estados Unidos com a manchete "O Grande Congelamento". Novamente, três décadas mais tarde, em 3 de abril de 2006, a revista dizia aos seus leitores "Fiquem preocupados, muito preocupados" com o aquecimento global que era o tema especial da edição. 
Observem o intervalo entre as reportagens de 1945, 1977 e 2006. São, em média, trinta anos. Justamente os ciclos da Oscilação Decadal do Pacífico (link) costumam durar de vinte a trinta anos. Em fases quentes da PDO no século 20 o planeta passou por um processo de aquecimento enquanto na fases frias resfriou-se. Nos últimos trinta anos, quando começou a surgir o temor em torno do aquecimento global, a fase da PDO esteve positiva e ainda com dois eventos de Super El Niño em 1982/1983 e 1997/1998. A frequência e intensidade de eventos de La Niña, que tendem a resfriar o planeta, foram muito menores nas últimas três décadas em razão do período quente da PDO que tem como característica favorecer justamente mais ocorrências de El Niño e manifestações mais intensas do fenômeno. (...)".

http://veja.abril.com.br/blogs/reinaldo/2007/02/quando-o-estado-anuncou-nova-era.html






3 de Dezembro de 1973


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 22:43)

CMSAFF disse:


> Tens a noção que quando respiras libertas CO2? Libertação de CO2 é normalissímo, o mal é as quantidades que libertamos para fornecer energia (queimar combustíveis fosseís, como em centrais termoeléctricas, como para os automoveís andarem, fábricas, etc)



Mas eu já tinha falado nisso qualquer dia impoem-se o imposto do CO2 por respirares....tudo liberta CO2 até as pedras e os peixes.

E o CO2?

O CO2 é um gás fundamental para a existência de vida na Terra. De facto, é a principal matéria-prima da vida. É do conhecimento geral que as plantas absorvem CO2 e produzem oxigénio. O CO2 é a única fonte de Carbono para a matéria viva. Toda a matéria viva é composta de Carbono, Hidrogénio e Oxigénio. E todo o carbono existente na bioesfera tem a sua origem no CO2.

Um índice elevado de CO2 na atmosfera favorece o desenvolvimento das áreas verdes. Numa Terra afectada pelo desflorestamento, um nível elevado de CO2 é o melhor que podemos fazer para o combater.

E a Terra tem um gigantesco regulador da quantidade de CO2 na atmosfera: o oceano. O CO2 é altamente solúvel em água (daí ser usado nas bebidas gaseificadas), o que significa que um aumento de CO2 na atmosfera faz com que mais CO2 seja absorvido pelo oceano. O que é bom, porque o CO2 servirá então para o desenvolvimento do fitoplancton, o maior responsável pela produção de oxigénio na terra e a base de toda a cadeia alimentar nos mares.

Aqui fica a origem do texto um site bastante bom 

http://verdadeoculta.webepronto.com/viewpage.php?page_id=55#top


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 16:58)

*Temperaturas elevadas ameaçam Tibete*

O aquecimento global está a causar cada vez mais desastres naturais no Tibete, considerado um barómetro do clima mundical e onde as temperaturas estão a aumentar mais depressa do que no resto da China, alertou hoje a imprensa oficial chinesa

«Desastres naturais, como seca, deslizamentos de terra, tempestades de neve e incêndios agora são mais frequentes e com resultados mais calamitosos,» disse o director do Departamento Regional de Meteorologia do Tibete, Song Shanyun, citado pele agência noticiosa estatal chinesa Nova China.

«O número de vítimas e os prejuízos materiais são cada vez maiores», acrescentou Song. Uma estudo do departamento revelou que a temperatura no Tibete tem vindo a aumentar 0,3 graus centígrados em cada dez anos, dez vezes mais rápido que a média chinesa de 0,4 graus por cada século, com consequências visíveis.

«O clima cada vez mais quente provocou mais desastres meteorológicos do que antes, no Tibete. Problemas como avalanches, diminuição dos glaciares, secagem de pastos e desertificação, ameaçando o ecossistema natural na região», afirmou Song Shanyun. 

A região do Planalto Qinghai-Tibet, o «tecto do mundo», que é considerado um barómetro do clima mundial, registou vários sinais do aquecimento global. 

Os cientistas já preveniram que, a manter-se a tendência, o Monte Evereste, a mais alta montanha no mundo, que separa o Tibete do Nepal, poderá ver reduzida a altitude de 8844,43 metros, ao perder a sua coberta de neve e gelo.

«O aumento de temperatura no Tibete só é uma miniatura da tendência do aquecimento global», comentou o engenheiro principal do departamento meteorológico da região, Zhang Hezhen, também citado pela Nova China. 

http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=67744

Esta gente devia ter juízo incendios eles lá mal tem vegetação  

Aqui fica um meteograma de uma zona por lá...-15ºC o aquecimento global precisa-se de esforçar muito ainda para que possa estoirar com neve lá do topo...mas se tem duvidas que lá não faz frio é melhor procurar ao alpinista João Garcia que ficou quase sem nariz e dedos.


----------



## Preacher (21 Nov 2007 às 23:23)

Não quero acreditar que o sr. Song Shanyun tenha falado em "deslizamentos de terra". Prefiro pensar numa má tradução


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2007 às 10:28)

*Buenos Aires registra menor mínima em Novembro desde o ano de 1917 *

Buenos Aires enfrentou o inverno mais frio em meio século e nesta quinta-feira registrou a menor temperatura para o mês de novembro dos últimos noventa anos. Conforme o Servicio Meteorológico Nacional, a mínima na capital argentina foi de 2,5ºC às seis da manhã. Desde o início das observações meteorológicas há mais de um século, apenas em duas ocasiões anteriores o frio foi mais intenso em novembro na cidade de Buenos Aires. Os termômetros indicaram 1,6ºC em 1914 e 2,4ºC em 1917. "O excepcional é que a capital argentina registrou temperatura quase idêntica aos recordes do começo do século passado, apesar de toda a urbanização das últimas décadas que tornou a cidade mais quente", observou o meteorologista Luiz Fernando Nachtigall da Metsul Meteorologia. Na Província de Buenos Aires, os termômetros chegaram a indicar 3ºC abaixo de zero. O Aeroporto Internacional de Ezeiza, localizado na área metropolitana da capital argentina, registrou uma mínima de 1,8ºC.

Tudo isto foi devido a uma massa de ar polar que atravessou o continente sul americano.

O Hemisfério sul já não vê calor a sério á pelo menos 16 anos..

De acordo com medições de satélites, o Hemisfério Sul não apresenta qualquer tendência de aquecimento já lá vão 16 anos. De facto, desde Janeiro de 1990 até Setembro de 2006.
A temperatura subiu e desceu, mas no fim deste período de 16 anos, tem praticamente o mesmo valor que tinha no princípio. Tudo se passou na baixa troposfera até 3000 metros de altitude.
O dióxido de carbono – natural e antropogénico – reparte-se uniformemente pela atmosfera do planeta. Por isso, é de estranhar que a temperatura no HS não reaja a esse aumento como seria de esperar de acordo com as indicações dos modelos climáticos.







http://vortex.nsstc.uah.edu/data/msu/t2lt/uahncdc.lt


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 11:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Buenos Aires registra menor mínima em Novembro desde o ano de 1917 *
> 
> (...)
> O dióxido de carbono – natural e antropogénico – reparte-se uniformemente pela atmosfera do planeta. Por isso, é de estranhar que a temperatura no HS não reaja a esse aumento como seria de esperar de acordo com as indicações dos modelos climáticos.
> ...


----------



## Nina (22 Nov 2007 às 20:32)

Como diz o Senhor Al Gore (pessoalmente acho-o um Homem cheio de coragem por tentar mudar uma mentalidade retrogada como a dos americanos, e nao só) recomendo sinceramente que vejam o seu documentario "Uma Verdade Incoveniente", para que quem tem a ideia de que o aquecimento global está relacionado apenas com causas naturais mude de prespectiva e ABRA OS OLHOS.


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2007 às 20:47)

*Re: O arrefecimento global...está a começar*



Nina disse:


> Como diz o Senhor Al Gore (pessoalmente acho-o um Homem cheio de coragem por tentar mudar uma mentalidade retrogada como a dos americanos, e nao só) recomendo sinceramente que vejam o seu documentario "Uma Verdade Incoveniente", para que quem tem a ideia de que o aquecimento global está relacionado apenas com causas naturais mude de prespectiva e ABRA OS OLHOS.




Antes de mais bem-vinda à discussão nina e bem-vinda ao clube dos defensores do Aquecimento Global.    O tio Al-Gore é um bocadinho superficial/comercial (tipo família pipoca) mas que nos states funciona bem e se isso servir para cortar caminho em relação ao aquecimento global melhor ainda. O Al-Gore não é um oportunista mas sim uma oportunidade fantástica!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2007 às 21:06)

adiabático disse:


> Mário Barros disse:
> 
> 
> > *Buenos Aires registra menor mínima em Novembro desde o ano de 1917 *
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2007 às 21:26)

:assobio::assobio:


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2007 às 19:52)

Provas e mais provas  que se pode fazer

Janeiro de 2006 imagens da NASA 






http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Newsroom/NewImages/images.php3?img_id=17173

Temperaturas do mundo http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata/GLB.Ts.txt

Ainda estamos ás portas da dita Era gelada...o unico frio que estamos a sentir é aquele que passa por baixo da porta


----------



## rozzo (26 Nov 2007 às 14:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Provas e mais provas  que se pode fazer
> 
> Janeiro de 2006 imagens da NASA
> 
> ...



nao entendi mt bem.. provas de que ?


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2007 às 21:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> :assobio::assobio:



Esta é para ti mário...  

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Greenhouse_Bulletin_2006_WMO

Tá um frio que não se aguenta!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 21:31)

Agreste disse:


> Esta é para ti mário...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Greenhouse_Bulletin_2006_WMO
> 
> Tá um frio que não se aguenta!!!



Pois Agreste mas isso é normal se o planeta sofreu um aquecimento de 1974 a 1998 é normal que o CO2 aumente devido aos oceanos é por isso que tem chovido cada vez mais no mundo e de forma por vezes muito concentrada...qaundo o planeta começar a arrefecer é que o CO2 (se não acontecer nada de anormal) começara a descer e chuva a diminuir...é tudo uma questão de click dos polos  as coisas estão-se a compor.


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2007 às 00:17)

Um artigo do Metsul



> *It's all about money *
> 
> Não existe problema em se ganhar dinheiro trabalhando e legitimamente. Em se tratando de mudanças climáticas, o problema está em se acreditar na idéia repetida ad nauseam de que aquecimento global é ruim para a economia. O aquecimento global, ao contrário, se transformou em um grande negócio. Al Gore, por exemplo, terminou o ano 2000 como vice-presidente norte-americano e um milhão de dólares em sua conta bancária. Hoje, como consultor privado, possui um patrimônio estimado em cem milhões de dólares que está prestes a aumentar e consideravelmente. O homem de Uma Verdade Incoveniente já é consultor da Google, membro do conselho de administração da Apple e o mais novo sócio da Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers, uma empresa de capital do Vale do Silício na Califórnia que fez uma fortuna de bilhões de dólares investindo em empresas como Netscape, Amazon e a Google.
> 
> ...


(c) Alexandre Amaral de Aguiar/Metsul


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2007 às 23:11)

Uiiiiiiiiii olha onde foram tocar 

(...) A iniciativa chama-se Combat Climate Change (3C), iniciativa que reúne empresas da América do Norte, Euorpa, Ásia e África. Estas grandes empresas têm demonstrado interesse especial pelo chamado mercado de créditos de carbono.(...)

Este é medida mais apalhaçada de todas aquelas que existem contra o aquecimento paga-se para poluir o que é isto meus amigos  anda tudo aterrorizado que a temperatura suba mais de 5ºC até 2100 e afinal podesse poluir e mandar tudo e mais alguma coisa para atmosfera pagando uns €€€€€€ que palhaçada  o mundo tá na ruina os governos fazem o que querem viva a carneirada.


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2007 às 11:37)

*Sun Blamed for Warming of Earth and Other Worlds* link

Earth is heating up lately, but so are Mars, Pluto and other worlds in our solar system, leading some scientists to speculate that a change in the sun’s activity is the common thread linking all these baking events.

Habibullo Abdussamatov, the head of space research at St. Petersburg's Pulkovo Astronomical Observatory in Russia, recently linked the attenuation of ice caps on Mars to fluctuations in the sun's output. Abdussamatov also blamed solar fluctuations for Earth’s current global warming trend. His initial comments were published online by National Geographic News.

“Man-made greenhouse warming has [made a] small contribution [to] the warming on Earth in recent years, but [it] cannot compete with the increase in solar irradiance,” Abdussamatov told LiveScience in an email interview last week. “The considerable heating and cooling on the Earth and on Mars always will be practically parallel."

*Other warming worlds*

Others have pointed out anomalous warming on other worlds in our solar system.

Benny Peiser, a social anthropologist at Liverpool John Moores University who monitors studies and news reports of asteroids, global warming and other potentially apocalyptic topics, recently quoted in his daily electronic newsletter the following from a blog called Strata-Sphere:

“Global warming on Neptune's moon Triton as well as Jupiter and Pluto, and now Mars has some [scientists] scratching their heads over what could possibly be in common with the warming of all these planets ... Could there be something in common with all the planets in our solar system that might cause them all to warm at the same time?”


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2007 às 19:58)

[SAPO]u70YQMSvm1MZfOnjoHPQ[/SAPO]

Só para recordar  para o ano até a passarada fica maluca...


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2007 às 20:57)

É a multiplicação dos Al Gores... 

Só péssimas notícas Mário, vais ficar a falar sozinho!!! 

Lido na fonte:
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22865700-601,00.html

Traduzido no português:
http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1312576&idCanal=92


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2007 às 21:19)

Agreste disse:


> É a multiplicação dos Al Gores...
> 
> Só péssimas notícas Mário, vais ficar a falar sozinho!!!
> 
> ...



Os Copérnicos quando poderem abrem a boca  isso trás agua no bico alguem prometeu uns fundos de certeza se eles assinasem.


OPSSSS os cientistas abiram a boca...mas porque raio o documentario não é exibido.

Tentei procurar o documentario no google videos completo mas nao consegui bahh  não se pode falar do frio é PROIBIDO 

Esta teoria é a unica que toda a gente sabe falar dela entrevista-se toda a gente menos os climatologistas...até o talhante e a cabeleireira sabe do assunto...mas o climatologista não.


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2007 às 21:29)

*Carbon Emissions Don’t Cause Global Warming*
by David Evans, Science Speak 

Our scientific understanding of global warming has gone through three stages:
1. 1985 – 2003. Old ice core data led us strongly suspect that CO2 causes global warming.
2. 2003 – 2007. New ice core data eliminated previous reason for suspecting CO2. No evidence to suspect or exonerate CO2.
3. From Aug 2007: Know for sure that greenhouse is not causing global warming. CO2 no longer a suspect.

The paper discusses how the ice core changes, missing greenhouse signature in the real data and the recent waning of the warming all suggest that carbon emissions are not behind the changes we have experienced in recent decades. 







The IPCC 2007 report (the latest and greatest from the IPCC) is based on all scientific literature up to mid 2006. The Bali Conference is the bureaucratic response to that report. Too bad that the data has changed since then! See the full paper  here


----------



## filipept (5 Dez 2007 às 22:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> ...
> Esta teoria é a unica que toda a gente sabe falar dela entrevista-se toda a gente menos os climatologistas...até o talhante e a cabeleireira sabe do assunto...mas o climatologista não.




Pois é Mário, este é um problema com que nos deparamos também nas Relações Internacionais, toda a gente tem opinião e houve-se cada barbaridade (e estando a falar de ciencias sociais  ). 

A discussão não está(va) a ser séria no mundo cientifico/académico, pois toda a gente sabe que não existem teorias unicas, e era um pouco o que nos estavam a tentar passar, ou seja, parecia que ninguem questionava a veracidade do apontamento teorico em questão (o que torna automáticamente a teoria obsoleta).

O IPCC, como ouvimos no documentário (e correcto), é um painel da ONU  muito mas muito influenciável, é preciso conhecer bem a ONU para fazer esta afirmação que assumo por inteiro (aliás, já fiz um trabalho sobre a ONU). 

A minha posição em relação a esta questão penso que já seja conhecida, que como muitos de nós neste forum, vai contra o mainstream geral, acho que  existem algumas falácias por parte dos warmers no seu "enunciado teórico", pelo que me apercebo claro, pois não sou investigador da area.

Mas é um pouco disto que falta, a discussão cientifica/académica dos investigadores da área, pois só assim conseguem desmontar toda esta problemática. Mas atenção, como alguém refere no video "como não existem cientistas a discordar nós também não devemos discordar, mas quando ouvirem issso é pura propaganda"[t.a], portanto, nós também temos o nosso papel 

P.S: Mário, tens aqui o documentário completo (não sei é por quanto tempo irá estar disponível ) http://en.sevenload.com/videos/ha4PoKY/The-Great-Global-Warming-Swindle


----------



## Meteoabrantes (7 Dez 2007 às 09:39)

Podemos estar todos redondamente enganados (talvez não tenhamos ainda uma ideia clara do sentido das alterações climatéricas), mas creio, e cada vez estou mais seguro disso, que talvez devêssemos falar de extremização climática global, em vez de falar de aquecimento ou arrefecimento globais... Mesmo assim, ainda acredito em que estamos de facto a entrar numa nova era glacial. Como? Os períodos glaciais são sempre antecedidos de períodos de aquecimento. Em relação ao nosso caso específico, o aquecimento está efectivamente a enfraquecer a Corrente do Golfo. Se a mesma for estancada, o que já não será muito longínquo, não tenhamos dúvidas: será glacial o que nos espera.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2007 às 19:56)

Tal como o aquecimento está dependente do arrefecimento o arrefecimento está dependente do aquecimento isto claro se tivermos só a falar de uma maneira muito geral pois são as correntes e o sol que mandam no clima


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2007 às 13:32)

Um artigo muito interessante e que faz repensar todo o problema das alterações climáticas. Claro que qualquer governo irá negar isto, como é óbvio. Mas não deixem de ler e meditar neste assunto muito sério.

*‘Climatic warfare’ has been excluded from the agenda on climate change.*

HAARP was developed as part of an Anglo-American partnership between Raytheon Corporation, which owns the HAARP patents, the US Air Force and British Aerospace Systems (BAES).

The HAARP project is one among several collaborative ventures in advanced weapons systems between the two defence giants. The HAARP project was initiated in 1992 by Advanced Power Technologies, Inc. (APTI), a subsidiary of Atlantic Richfield Corporation (ARCO). APTI (including the HAARP patents) was sold by ARCO to E-Systems Inc, in 1994. E-Systems, on contract to the CIA and US Department of Defense, outfitted the ‘Doomsday Plan’, which ‘allows the President to manage a nuclear war’.Subsequently acquired by Raytheon Corporation, it is among the largest intelligence contractors in the World. BAES was involved in the development of the advanced stage of the HAARP antenna array under a 2004 contract with the Office of Naval Research.

Under the UNFCCC, the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) has a mandate ‘to assess scientific, technical and socioeconomic information relevant for the understanding of climate change’. This mandate includes environmental warfare. ‘Geo-engineering’ is acknowledged, but the underlying military applications are neither the object of policy analysis or scientific research in the thousands of pages of IPCC reports and supporting documents, based on the expertise and input of some 2,500 scientists, policymakers and environmentalists. ‘Climatic warfare’ potentially threatens the future of humanity, but has casually been excluded from the reports for which the IPCC received the 2007 Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Luis França (12 Dez 2007 às 16:57)

Leiam esta longa notícia sobre as últimas descobertas e estudos sobre a mentira conveniente do século.

*UK officially admits: Global warming has stopped! *






*Southern Hemisphere is COOLING*

UN scientist Dr. Madhav L. Khandekar, a retired Environment Canada scientist and an expert IPCC reviewer in 2007, explained on August 6, 2007 that the Southern Hemisphere is cooling. “In the Southern Hemisphere, the land-area mean temperature has slowly but surely declined in the last few years. The city of Buenos Aires in Argentina received several centimeters of snowfall in early July, and the last time it snowed in Buenos Aires was in 1918! Most of Australia experienced one of its coldest months of June this year. Several other locations in the Southern Hemisphere have experienced lower temperatures in the last few years. Further, the sea surface temperatures over world oceans are slowly declining since mid-1998, according to a recent world-wide analysis of ocean surface temperatures," Dr. Khandekar explained.

*Climate models made by unlicensed 'software engineers'*

1) New peer-reviewed study finds global warming over last century linked to natural causes

2) Belgian weather institute’s (RMI) August 2007 study dismisses decisive role of CO2 in warming

3) Updated: September 27, 2007: New peer-reviewed study counters global warming theory, finds carbon dioxide did not end the last Ice Age

4) New peer-reviewed study finds clouds may greatly reduce global warming

5) New peer-reviewed study finds that the solar system regulates the earth’s climate

6) New peer-reviewed study on Surface Warming and the Solar Cycle

7) Update - August 29, 2007: SURVEY: LESS THAN HALF OF ALL PUBLISHED SCIENTISTS ENDORSE GLOBAL WARMING THEORY

8) Chinese scientists Lin Zhen-Shan, and Sun Xian’s 2007 study, published in the peer-reviewed Meteorology and Atmospheric Physics, noted that CO2’s impact on warming may be “excessively exaggerated.

9) Updated: October 2, 2007: Danish National Space Center Study concludes: “The Sun still appears to be the main forcing agent in global climate change.” The report was authored by Physicist Henrik Svensmark and Eigil Friis-Christensen.

Update - September 11, 2007: Antarctic ice GROWS to record levels

Update - September 14, 2007: A soon to be released survey finds Polar Bear population rising in warmer part of the Arctic.

Update - September 10, 2007: New study claims UN IPCC peer-review process is "an illusion."



É mesmo muito interessante.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2007 às 22:04)

*Carta aberta *

Para o Secretário-geral das Nações Unidas Ban Kin Moon
Com cópias para os Chefes de Estado dos países dos signatários

13 de Dezembro de 2007

A respeito da Conferência climática da ONU [Bali]

É impossível deter as alterações climáticas, um fenómeno natural que tem afectado a humanidade através dos tempos. Os testemunhos históricos, geológicos, arqueológicos, orais e escritos provam todos os desafios fundamentais que as sociedades antigas tiveram de enfrentar perante alterações imprevistas de temperatura, de precipitação, de vento e de outras variáveis climáticas. Devemos consequentemente preparar as nações para resistir a todos estes fenómenos naturais promovendo o crescimento económico e a criação de riqueza.

O Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) tem publicado conclusões cada vez mais alarmistas sobre a influência climática do CO2 de origem humana, um gás não poluente que é essencial à fotossíntese das plantas. Embora compreendamos os argumentos que levaram a considerar as emissões de CO2 como perigosas, as conclusões do IPCC são absolutamente injustificadas e não devem conduzir a políticas que vão reduzir significativamente a prosperidade futura. Em especial, não foi estabelecido que seria possível modificar significativamente o clima global reduzindo as emissões humanas de gases com efeito de estufa. Acima de tudo, porque as tentativas de reduzir emissões vão retardar o desenvolvimento, a abordagem actual da ONU sobre a redução do CO2 é susceptível de agravar o sofrimento humano devido às alterações climáticas futuras em vez de o reduzir.

O Resumo para os Decisores Políticos do IPCC é o documento mais consultado pelos políticos e pelos não-cientistas e está na base da maior parte das decisões políticas sobre as alterações climáticas. Contudo, este resumo é preparado por um núcleo relativamente restrito de redactores e a sua versão final é aprovada linha a linha por representantes dos governos. A grande maioria dos contribuintes e revisores do relatório [geral do IPCC] e das dezenas de milhares doutros cientistas qualificados que comentam sobre esta matéria não estão implicados na preparação deste documento [do Resumo]. O Resumo não pode por conseguinte ser considerado como representativo de um consenso de especialistas.

Contrariamente à impressão dada pelo Resumo para os Decisores Políticos, do IPCC:

· As observações recentes dos fenómenos como a retracção dos glaciares, o aumento do nível do mar e a migração das espécies não testemunham uma alteração climática anormal porque nenhuma destas alterações está para além dos limites da variabilidade natural que conhecemos.

· O ritmo médio de aquecimento de 0,1 ºC/década a 0,2 ºC/década registado pelos satélites nas últimas décadas do século XX está dentro dos limites de aquecimento e de arrefecimento observado nos últimos 10 mil anos.

· Cientistas de primeiro plano, incluindo representantes importantes do IPCC, reconhecem que os modelos informáticos actuais não podem prever o clima. *Assim, e apesar das projecções dos computadores de um aumento de temperatura, não tem havido aquecimento global desde 1998*. O patamar de temperatura actual que se seguiu a um período de aquecimento no final do século XX está de acordo com ciclos naturais multidecenais ou milenários.

· Exactamente oposto à afirmação frequentemente repetida que na ciência do clima “terminou o debate”, um número importante de novas publicações em revistas com revisão pelos pares coloca cada vez mais em dúvida a hipótese de um aquecimento perigoso de origem humana. Mas como os grupos de trabalho do IPCC tiveram instruções para examinar as publicações [somente] até Maio de 2005 (cf. instruções IPCC) as posteriores conclusões importantes não estão incluídas no seu relatório; o que quer dizer que os relatórios de avaliação do IPCC são baseados em resultados já obsoletos.

A conferência sobre o clima de Bali foi destinada a conduzir o Mundo pelo caminho de uma restrição severa de CO2, ignorando as lições evidentes que se podem tirar do malogro do Protocolo de Quioto, o caos no mercado de transferências de CO2 estabelecido pela Europa e a ineficácia de outras iniciativas dispendiosas destinadas a reduzir as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa. Análises custo-benefício objectivas desacreditam a introdução de medidas globais destinadas a limitar e a reduzir o consumo de energia para reduzir as emissões de CO2. Além disso, é irracional aplicar o “princípio da precaução” porque numerosos cientistas reconhecem que um arrefecimento ou um aquecimento são ambos procedentes e realistas para o clima a médio prazo.

O esforço actual da ONU para “combater as alterações climáticas”, como é apresentado no Relatório sobre o Desenvolvimento Humano do Programa de Desenvolvimento da ONU, de 27 de Novembro de 2007, desvia a atenção dos governos para a ameaça de alterações climáticas inevitáveis sob as suas diferentes formas. É necessária a planificação nacional e internacional perante tais mudanças, ajudando prioritariamente os cidadãos mais vulneráveis a adaptar-se às condições futuras. Tentar impedir o clima de se alterar é fútil e constitui uma má e trágica aplicação de recursos que seriam bem melhor utilizados para resolver os problemas verdadeiros e mais prementes.

Made in: Mitos climáticos

----------------------------------

Este senhor merecia o Nobel 

Vamos lá ver agora se a máfia do Al Gore não lhe encimenta os pés e o mandam ao mar.

ISTO SIM É CIÊNCIA E A CLIMATOLOGIA QUE EU CONHEÇO...

Absolutamente fantastico 5 estrelas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Este senhor é um autêntico Copérnico dos nossos dias...


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2008 às 19:17)

*Is global warming over already?*

The article's title in the Dec. 19 edition of the British weekly New Statesman says it all: "Has global warming stopped?"

Whitehouse, BBC science correspondent from 1988-1998, science editor BBC News Online (1998-2006), the 2004 European Internet Journalist of the Year, author of The Sun: A Biography, and holder of a doctorate in astrophysics, says recent global temperatures reveal an inconvenient truth.

"With only a few days remaining in 2007 ... the global temperature of 2007 is statistically the same as 2006, as well as every year since 2001," he writes. "Global warming has temporarily or permanently ceased. Temperatures across the world are not increasing as they should, according to the fundamental theory behind global warming -- the greenhouse effect. Something else is happening and it is vital that we find out what or else we may spend hundreds of billions of pounds needlessly." 

Será que estamos no arrefecimento regional global?


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2008 às 23:57)

*EUA: Califórnia processa governo federal por "barrar" lei de combate ao aquecimento global*

O estado norte-americano da Califórnia apresentou hoje oficialmente queixa contra o governo dos Estados Unidos por este ter impedido a aplicação da sua lei para redução das emissões de gases com efeito de estufa por parte dos automóveis.

Em comunicado, o governador Arnold Schwarzenegger considerou ser "inconcebível que o governo federal impeça a Califórnia e 19 outros estados de adoptar as medidas".

"É assim ignorada a vontade de milhões de pessoas que desejam ver o governo agir contra o aquecimento climático e esta primeira acção na Justiça visa corrigir a má decisão da Agência Federal do Ambiente", acrescenta o comunicado. 

A Califórnia votou, em 2002, uma lei para impor aos construtores automóveis que, entre 2009 e 2016, reduzissem em 30 por cento as emissões poluentes dos veículos, havendo numerosos outros estados dispostos a adoptarem essas medidas que iriam afectar cerca de metade dos veículos vendidos nos Estados Unidos.

Porém, a Agência Federal do Ambiente (EPA) recusou atribuir a derrogação necessária para que as normas mais restritivas fossem implantadas e, embora a Califórnia já estivesse à espera da reacção, não pretende baixar os braços.

"A Califórnia esteve sempre na liderança do combate contra o aquecimento global e faremos o que estiver ao nosso alcance para prosseguir esta tradição da qual nos orgulhamos", sublinha o comunicado.

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=317194&visual=26

Eu sinceramente não consigo perceber a estratégia dos states das duas uma ou querem aquecer o planeta á força toda...o que na minha opnião ainda estão muito longe de acontecer pois teriam que instalar um central de energia a carvão e queimar muito pneu e detonar vulcões para produzir CO2 sufeciente para igualar a natureza...ou então devem querer ter valentes despesas na saude com as cidades bastante poluidas...


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2008 às 02:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> *EUA: Califórnia processa governo federal por "barrar" lei de combate ao aquecimento global*
> 
> O estado norte-americano da Califórnia apresentou hoje oficialmente queixa contra o governo dos Estados Unidos por este ter impedido a aplicação da sua lei para redução das emissões de gases com efeito de estufa por parte dos automóveis.
> 
> ...



Tambem não percebo...


----------



## abrantes (6 Jan 2008 às 04:40)

Muito interessante o debate de vcs e estão de parabens pelo nível do fórum,..aliás esta modificação dos subforuns que foi feita hoje ficou muito boa também,..

Mas voltando ao assunto, o que eu verifico é que existe grandes interesses a respeito do aquecimento global além disso a maioria dos cientistas sérios não acreditam que é possivel se falar em aquecimento global e mesmo que houvesse um relacionar ele com a atividade humana no planeta também é bastante complexo.

O clima esta mudando,..mas amigos,o clima SEMPRE mudou,..

O que ocorre é que nós temos a mania de se colocar no centro das coisas, a poucos seculos atras o homem estava no centro do universo e o sol girava em torno da terra,..somente depois que alguns esclarecidos avisaram que não era bem assim é que o mundo caiu na real, mas não que algumas cabeças fossem separadas de seus corpos antes hehehehe,..

Do mesmo modo hoje uma tsunami mata centenas de milhares de pessoas mas isso é simplesmente porque o mundo esta muito mais ocupado do que antes.
Se ocorrer um furacão em nova york este ano e morrerem milhares com certeza vão querer culpar alguém mas a verdade é que o mundo esta ocupado de uma tal forma hoje que qqer alteração causaria muitas mortes e prejuizos de bilhões de dolares,..

Mas nñós não sabemos ao certo quais os ciclos (de aquecimento ou de resfriamento) existem nem qual a duração deles. Ainda estamos aprendendo.

Dependendo do ciclo considerado podemos estar aquecendo ou resfriando, e depependendo do prazo um furacão em nova york pode ser considerado estranho,..ou normal,..não sabemos

Por exemplo se Krakatoa explodisse com aquela força toda novamente teriamos anos de frio e tivemos diversas catastrofes piores nos ultimo 200 mil anos.


----------



## abrantes (6 Jan 2008 às 04:48)

Na minha opinião não é possivel se falar em aquecimento global hoje em dia e mesmo que houvesse também é dificil relacionar isso com o ser humano.

Existem tantos interesses economicos por traz deste aquecimento que o depate acaba empobrecendo na midia e ficando poluido. Pesquisas são financiadas ou não de acordo com a posição do cientista, etc,...

Alem do que,...

O ser humano esta destruindo a natureza e sinceramente não necessita de um aquecimento global para ser extinto do planeta, existem problemas diversos como o aumento da erosão a ocupação desordenada do espaço, falta de alimentos, falta de agua potavel, guerras, etc.

E como escrevi antes a forma como o mundo é ocupado hoje qqer meteorozinho como o que caiu a milhoes de anos no Mexico ou qqer Krakatoazinha ja seria o suficiente para matar milhares e ainda por cima resfriar ou aquecer o planeta conforme o caso,..


----------



## diogo84 (7 Jan 2008 às 04:10)

um grafico interessante que me foi mostrado numa aula. representa as variaçoes da temperatura em diferentes escalas no grafico vai se fazendo como que zoom no trecho mais actual. segundo esses graficos o planeta nao esta tao quente como ja esteve no passado e no ultimo grafico podemos observar o que aparenta ser uma descida da temperatura.. agora se ha aquecimento global ou nao? nao sei.. á cautela nao faz mal reduzirmos as nossas emissoes de gazes poluentes e fazermos de tudo(dentro dos limites do razoavel) para proteger o ambiente


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2008 às 23:48)

Peço desculpa mas não resisti colocar aqui duas belas fotos do Grande Aquecimento Global  como é que os modelos podem andar bons não podem com dados destas estações... viva o calor artificial.











E muito muito mais  nem as do IM estão tão mal localizadas  

http://gallery.surfacestations.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1493 

http://gallery.surfacestations.org/main.php?g2_itemId=660

http://gallery.surfacestations.org/main.php?g2_itemId=694

http://gallery.surfacestations.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1535

http://gallery.surfacestations.org/main.php?g2_itemId=4658

http://gallery.surfacestations.org/main.php?g2_itemId=658

http://gallery.surfacestations.org/main.php?g2_itemId=680

http://gallery.surfacestations.org/main.php?g2_itemId=682


----------



## diogo84 (8 Jan 2008 às 00:04)

eu estive em lisboa na estaçao gago coutinho e tive la a visitar as instalaçoes e a assistir ao lançamento de um balao para fazer a radio sondagem da atmosfera e uma das coisas que nos falaram foi nas supostas regras a que TODAS as estaçoes a nivel mundial tinham de obedecer.. entao mas nao ha uma entidade que verifique as condiçoes da estaçao antes desta começar a registar dados?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2008 às 00:09)

diogo84 disse:


> eu estive em lisboa na estaçao gago coutinho e tive la a visitar as instalaçoes e a assistir ao lançamento de um balao para fazer a radio sondagem da atmosfera e uma das coisas que nos falaram foi nas supostas regras a que TODAS as estaçoes a nivel mundial tinham de obedecer.. entao mas nao ha uma entidade que verifique as condiçoes da estaçao antes desta começar a registar dados?



Eles querem lá saber o importante é que a estação regista agora se os dados são influenciados pouco interessa..

Acredita diogo84 há piores que estas o que nos vale é que temos os satelites se não tinhamos não o aquecimento global mas sim o INFERNO global pois só dependiamos das estações e afins.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2008 às 09:31)

Bem, aqui vai uma pergunta de leigo...

A partir dos valores da temperatura registados mundialmente, e pela má localização das estações meteorológicas a nível mundial, já vi que é extremamente dificil dizer se estamos perante um aquecimento ou um arrefecimento global...
Mas qual a razão para o aumento do nivel médio das água do mar? Ou na verdade também não está a aumentar?


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2008 às 13:16)

Ora aqui vai a minha teoria:
1) Se a erosão tem vindo a aumentar, será que é devido ás tempestades somente, ou será que o mar muito lentamente tem vindo a aumentar o seu nível??
2) Se não temos aquecimento global como é que o nível do mar tem vindo a aumentar será devido ao aumento da camada de gelo??????
3) Se os fenómenos meteorológicos extremos tem vindo a aumentar, será de um arrefecimento global??
4) Será porque o gelo recupera em Outubro/Novembro que já não temos aquecimento global, ou será que é porque estamos em pleno Inverno!!!

5) Será o aumento médio da temperatura da atmosfera terrestre uma invenção dos meteorologistas!!
6) Será que o aumento da temperatura iria fazer desaparecer a neve !!!

Contudo não se esqueçam o ciclo da água é um ciclo "vicioso" e se hoje aquece ... amanhã certamente vai arrefecer .... a menos que poluemos a atmosfera de tal forma que deixe-se de ser possivel formarem-se gotas de chuva, ou entao matemos as florestas todas e aí morremos com falta de oxigénio


----------



## Luis França (8 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

Se em 2 anos derreteu 23% do Árctico não é de estranhar que o nível médio dos mares também suba (a água tem de ir para algum lugar); ao encontrarem um hotspot debaixo da Gronelândia (ou seja uma nascente vulcânica, ou por outras palavras, magma quentinho...), este processo não acelera o tal degelo? Assim os blocos podem partir-se e rachar mais "naturalmente" do que só com a radiação solar, até ajuda ao rápido degelo. E isso não faz subir o nível das águas? Não se esqueçam também que na Antártida está o maior vulcão do mundo, o Erebus, que continua em actividade desde há 2/3 anos (também derrete a sua parte...)

Depois temos a circulação oceânica e atmosférica resultante do degelo. E já agora, o ano passado falava-se do aumento em 2100 de 2 milimetros do nível do mar; este ano, já li num jornal que esse aumento em 2050 será de 6 metros. Ena, que salto! E daqui a um ano, vai ser mais cedo e mais alto esse nível?

O Árctico , se derreter todo o nível será de 7 metros; a Antártida será de 12 metros e o resto dos glaciares em terra não sei qual a estimativa. É só fazer as contas...

Se alguém me puder ajudar nestas dúvidas...


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2008 às 13:54)

A subida do nível do mar foi de cerca de 130 metros desde o pico da última glaciação, há 18 mil anos atrás. Nos últimos 3 mil anos o nível do mar manteve-se estável e só no início do século passado recomeçou novamente a subir de forma mais notória.













*Tudo isto e muito mais no artigo da Wikipedia:*
 Sea level rise


O último relatório do IPCC fala numa subida entre 11 a 77 cm até 2100, com um valor central de 43cm. Só os "Al Gore's" é que falaram em 6 metros. Estes valores tem criticos de um lado e outro, há os que consideram exagerado e há os que acham muito  conservador face ao que se vê no Ártico nos últimos anos.


----------



## Luis França (8 Jan 2008 às 15:54)

*Changes in the Sun’s Surface to Bring Next Climate Change*

“We today confirm the recent announcement by NASA that there are historic and important changes taking place on the sun’s surface. This will have only one outcome - a new climate change is coming that will bring an extended period of deep cold to the planet".


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2008 às 19:08)

Luis França disse:


> *Changes in the Sun’s Surface to Bring Next Climate Change*
> 
> “We today confirm the recent announcement by NASA that there are historic and important changes taking place on the sun’s surface. This will have only one outcome - a new climate change is coming that will bring an extended period of deep cold to the planet".



Lá vem ele


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2008 às 11:47)

bem qto aos ciclos solares, e teorias de estarmos prestes a entrar num ciclo que trara arrefecimento a terra.. nao ponho as maos no fogo, pois ja vi tanto artigo e tanta teoria oposta.. que sinceramente ja nao sei que acreditar..  é uma questao de tentar recolher os artigos e fontes "mais fiaveis"..
ja estive mais ceptico ou menos aberto a hipotese falada de os ciclos solares tarem a conjugar-se para um arrefecimento a curto/medio prazo.. mas.. mesmo assim sou cauteloso pois como ja disse, ja vi de tudo um pouco, e com argumentos convicentes dos 2 lados.. seja como for, mesmo que isso se confirme, parece-me que 90% dos que o defendem estao claramente a exagerar na magnitude de um tal suposto arrefecimento..
até pq.. a acontecer (na suposta hipotese de acontecer....) sera contrabalançado pelos efeitos do tao maltratado aquecimento global.. e qto a isso eu por mais teorias que leia.. estou 99% convicto que é 1 facto inequivoco.. 
nao me venham dizer que ter nevado em lisboa, ou terem estado -11º em tras os montes, ou que nevou em buenos aires sao sinais de arrefecimento, sao variaçoes locais, naturais, que sempre hao de haver. agora que glaciares constantemente ao longo de decadas desaparecem, que gelos do arctico desaparecem.. isso sao evidencias inegaveis que a terra esta a aquecer, seja por motivos naturais, seja por motivos antropogenicos, seja o que for.. digam o que me quiserem dizer, a meu ver é inegavel..
e tb me parece mais que assente que grande parte desse aquecimento é realmente de causa antropogenica..
agora vamos ver os tao famosos estudos sobre irmos cair numa era fria.. e ver no que da, e o balanço entre isso e o evoluir para um cenario quente que temos actualmente.. isso sim é interessante e discutivel a meu ver.. nao se ha aquecimento global..


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2008 às 12:49)

Rozzo, concordo no geral. Os ciclos solares tem obviamente uma influência importante no clima da Terra, nem os acérrimos defensores do aquecimento antrogénico o negam, mas tal como tu, também acho que a sua importância/peso é um pouco inflacionada por alguns. 

Se tivesse uma acção assim tão decisiva nós notariamos muito mais oscilações no clima ao longo de um ciclo solar de 11 anos. Eu até acreditava sem problemas  que por exemplo a Antártica e Buenos Aires este ano tivessem efectivamente relação com o facto do Inverno do Hemisfério Sul ter coincidido exactamente com o fim do ciclo 23, mas se fosse mesmo disso, passado estas coincidências temporais, daqui a 1 ou 2 anos tudo se esbate novamente regressando os gráficos ao aquecimento e degelo mesmo no Hemisfério Sul. Oxalá que assim não seja e que a teoria do aquecimento antropógenico esteja mesmo errada, seria óptimo para todos nós, mas continuo com muitas dúvidas quer na validade ou não da teoria.

Quanto ao big «small one», o ciclo 25, que se prevê (pode não acontecer...) ser dos mais fracos dos séculos mais recentes, terá seguramente impacto no clima, a partir do ano 2022 haverá uns Invernos mais frios durante alguns anos nalgumas regiões, mas tudo regressará à «normalidade» do aquecimento (se este for mesmo real) que será assim contrariado apenas durante alguns poucos anos.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2008 às 13:10)

tambem tenho visto o argumento contra a terra estar a aquecer, que o gelo tem aumentado em boa parte na antarctida.. 
é verdade.. mas tambem ja li, e para mim faz sentido, embora sejam apenas especulaçoes, a seguinte explicaçao simples:

sendo a antarctida um continente tao vasto em pleno polo sul, esta para ja basicamente "imune" ao aquecimento global, pois é suficientemente frio para a subida geral das temperaturas a nivel global nao afectar particularmente a camada de gelo. sera necessaria uma subida ainda maior para ai sim acontecer algo drastico la. 
a isto soma-se a hipotese de o aumento do gelo acabar por ser uma consequencia do aquecimento, por haver maiores teores de humidade, e consequentemente mais precipitaçao neves e gelos a acumular, visto que praticamente toda a zona esta ainda abaixo do "limiar" do degelo..

mesmo assim, ha zonas com latitudes mais baixas, nomeadamente uma peninsula (que nao me lembro o nome agora..) que ja nao esta propriamente tao "imune", e ai se observam ja na actualidade fenomenos semelhantes ao arctico....


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2008 às 13:14)

rozzo disse:


> tambem tenho visto o argumento contra a terra estar a aquecer, que o gelo tem aumentado em boa parte na antarctida..
> é verdade.. mas tambem ja li, e para mim faz sentido, embora sejam apenas especulaçoes, a seguinte explicaçao simples:
> 
> sendo a antarctida um continente tao vasto em pleno polo sul, esta para ja basicamente "imune" ao aquecimento global, pois é suficientemente frio para a subida geral das temperaturas a nivel global nao afectar particularmente a camada de gelo. sera necessaria uma subida ainda maior para ai sim acontecer algo drastico la.
> ...



Peninsula Larsen B


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2008 às 13:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Peninsula Larsen B



tks 
tinha lido na National Geographic.. mas nao me recordava.. e nao ta a mao


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2008 às 13:24)

rozzo disse:


> sendo a antarctida um continente tao vasto em pleno polo sul, esta para ja basicamente "imune" ao aquecimento global, pois é suficientemente frio para a subida geral das temperaturas a nivel global nao afectar particularmente a camada de gelo. sera necessaria uma subida ainda maior para ai sim acontecer algo drastico la.



Tinha aqui um link nos favoritos dum post de há 2 meses do Jeff Masters a propósito desse assunto que aborda em pormenor o que referes:



> *Why talk about Antarctic sea ice?*
> You hear a lot of talk about Arctic sea ice, but not about Antarctic sea ice. That's because Antarctic sea ice is relatively unimportant to the Earth's climate. Antarctica is a huge continent that rises thousands of feet above the ocean. It holds about 90% of the world's fresh water, locked up in its massive ice cap. The presence of such a titanic block of ice at the bottom of the world completely dominates the weather and climate of the region, and the year-to-year fluctuations of sea ice don't have a lot of impact on temperatures there.
> 
> The other reason to ignore Antarctic sea ice is that it hasn't changed much over the historical record. A look at the sea ice coverage since 1978 (Figure 2) shows very little change. Climate skeptics have pointed out that Antarctic sea ice has been near its maximum area the past few winters. However, this is not considered statistically significant, and there is no overall trend apparent in the data.
> ...


----------



## Luis França (9 Jan 2008 às 20:06)

Uma curiosidade geológica da Antártida (onde também existe uma "rede vulcânica" - Mt. Erebus [activo], Mt. Terror, Mt. Terranova e Mt. Bird). Poderá, eventualmente, ter alguma "ligação" com o que está a acontecer no Ártico, em termos de hotspots? Se calhar não  mas não deixa de ser uma curiosa coincidência.


*Name: 	         Mt. Erebus *
Discovered:    1841 by James Ross and crew 
First Ascent:   1908 (to crater rim), by members of Ernest Shackleton's expedition 
Geographic Location:   	Ross Island, Antarctica 
Summit Latitude/Longitude: 77°32'S, 167°10'E 
Elevation: 	3794 meters 
Average winter temperature: 	 approx. -50° Celsius 
Average summer temperature: 	 approx. -20° Celsius 
Type: 	   Stratovolcano 
Age:    Active from ~1.3 million years ago to present 
Petrology: Basanite to trachyte to phonolite
Eruptive style (prehistoric): Large volume lava flows 
Eruptive style (historic): 	  Frequent Strombolian eruptions. Infrequent ash eruptions. Rare lava flows confined to inner crater. 
Notable features: Persistent convecting phonolite lava lake. Persistent low-level eruptive activity. *One of Earth's few long-lived lava lakes. Most active volcano in Antarctica. *
Lavas and bombs contain large (<10 cm) phenocrysts (crystals) of anorthoclase feldspar.











*Mt. Erebus Volcano Observatory (MEVO) homepage*






near the summit of Mt. Erebus (Mt. Terror in the background)





Ice crystals hanging from the ceiling of one of the ice caves near the lower Erebus hut.


----------



## Luis França (9 Jan 2008 às 23:50)

Encontrei este artigo dum investigador russo na área da oceanografia (já sei o que vão dizer...)


*Russian scientist: Forget about global warming...The world is going to get cold! A cold spell soon to replace global warming*






MOSCOW. (Oleg Sorokhtin for RIA Novosti) – Stock up on fur coats and felt boots! This is my paradoxical advice to the warm world.

Earth is now at the peak of one of its passing warm spells. It started in the 17th century when there was no industrial influence on the climate to speak of and no such thing as the hothouse effect. The current warming is evidently a natural process and utterly independent of hothouse gases.

The real reasons for climate changes are uneven solar radiation, terrestrial precession (that is, axis gyration), instability of oceanic currents, regular salinity fluctuations of the Arctic Ocean surface waters, etc. There is another, principal reason—solar activity and luminosity. The greater they are the warmer is our climate.

Astrophysics knows two solar activity cycles, of 11 and 200 years. Both are caused by changes in the radius and area of the irradiating solar surface. The latest data, obtained by Habibullah Abdusamatov, head of the Pulkovo Observatory space research laboratory, say that Earth has passed the peak of its warmer period, and a fairly cold spell will set in quite soon, by 2012. Real cold will come when solar activity reaches its minimum, by 2041, and will last for 50-60 years or even longer.

This is my point, which environmentalists hotly dispute as they cling to the hothouse theory. As we know, hothouse gases, in particular, nitrogen peroxide, warm up the atmosphere by keeping heat close to the ground. Advanced in the late 19th century by Svante A. Arrhenius, a Swedish physical chemist and Nobel Prize winner, this theory is taken for granted to this day and has not undergone any serious check.

It determines decisions and instruments of major international organizations—in particular, the Kyoto Protocol to the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change. Signed by 150 countries, it exemplifies the impact of scientific delusion on big politics and economics. The authors and enthusiasts of the Kyoto Protocol based their assumptions on an erroneous idea. As a result, developed countries waste huge amounts of money to fight industrial pollution of the atmosphere. What if it is a Don Quixote’s duel with the windmill?

Hothouse gases may not be to blame for global warming. At any rate, there is no scientific evidence to their guilt. The classic hothouse effect scenario is too simple to be true. As things really are, much more sophisticated processes are on in the atmosphere, especially in its dense layer. For instance, heat is not so much radiated in space as carried by air currents—an entirely different mechanism, which cannot cause global warming.

The temperature of the troposphere, the lowest and densest portion of the atmosphere, does not depend on the concentration of greenhouse gas emissions—a point proved theoretically and empirically. True, probes of Antarctic ice shield, taken with bore specimens in the vicinity of the Russian research station Vostok, show that there are close links between atmospheric concentration of carbon dioxide and temperature changes. Here, however, we cannot be quite sure which is the cause and which the effect.

Temperature fluctuations always run somewhat ahead of carbon dioxide concentration changes. This means that warming is primary. The ocean is the greatest carbon dioxide depository, with concentrations 60-90 times larger than in the atmosphere. When the ocean’s surface warms up, it produces the “champagne effect.” Compare a foamy spurt out of a warm bottle with wine pouring smoothly when served properly cold.

Likewise, warm ocean water exudes greater amounts of carbonic acid, which evaporates to add to industrial pollution—a factor we cannot deny. However, man-caused pollution is negligible here. If industrial pollution with carbon dioxide keeps at its present-day 5-7 billion metric tons a year, it will not change global temperatures up to the year 2100. The change will be too small for humans to feel even if the concentration of greenhouse gas emissions doubles.

Carbon dioxide cannot be bad for the climate. On the contrary, it is food for plants, and so is beneficial to life on Earth. Bearing out this point was the Green Revolution—the phenomenal global increase in farm yields in the mid-20th century. Numerous experiments also prove a direct proportion between harvest and carbon dioxide concentration in the air.

Carbon dioxide has quite a different pernicious influence—not on the climate but on synoptic activity. It absorbs infrared radiation. When tropospheric air is warm enough for complete absorption, radiation energy passes into gas fluctuations. Gas expands and dissolves to send warm air up to the stratosphere, where it clashes with cold currents coming down. With no noticeable temperature changes, synoptic activity skyrockets to whip up cyclones and anticyclones. Hence we get hurricanes, storms, tornados and other natural disasters, whose intensity largely depends on carbon dioxide concentration. In this sense, reducing its concentration in the air will have a positive effect.

Carbon dioxide is not to blame for global climate change. Solar activity is many times more powerful than the energy produced by the whole of humankind. Man’s influence on nature is a drop in the ocean.


Earth is unlikely to ever face a temperature disaster. Of all the planets in the solar system, only Earth has an atmosphere beneficial to life. There are many factors that account for development of life on Earth: Sun is a calm star, Earth is located an optimum distance from it, it has the Moon as a massive satellite, and many others. Earth owes its friendly climate also to dynamic feedback between biotic and atmospheric evolution.

The principal among those diverse links is Earth’s reflective power, which regulates its temperature. A warm period, as the present, increases oceanic evaporation to produce a great amount of clouds, which filter solar radiation and so bring heat down. Things take the contrary turn in a cold period.

What can’t be cured must be endured. It is wise to accept the natural course of things. We have no reason to panic about allegations that ice in the Arctic Ocean is thawing rapidly and will soon vanish altogether. As it really is, scientists say the Arctic and Antarctic ice shields are growing. Physical and mathematical calculations predict a new Ice Age. It will come in 100,000 years, at the earliest, and will be much worse than the previous. Europe will be ice-bound, with glaciers reaching south of Moscow.

Meanwhile, Europeans can rest assured. The Gulf Stream will change its course only if some evil magic robs it of power to reach the north—but Mother Nature is unlikely to do that.

Dr. Oleg Sorokhtin, Merited Scientist of Russia and fellow of the Russian Academy of Natural Sciences, is staff researcher of the Oceanology Institute.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 09:48)

Mais uma a confirmar a chegada do  ainda vai é demorar um bocadinho.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 10:27)

Nesta figura ressalta a descida recente das temperaturas no Hemisfério Sul (HS) como vem sendo anunciado há muito tempo.

Mas, mais surpreendentemente, as temperaturas do Hemisfério Norte (HN) mostram também tendência para estacionar ou mesmo descer. De tal modo que a temperatura média global apresenta uma ligeira tendência para descer!

Ou seja, já não é apenas o HS que contribui para a descida da temperatura média global.

O mês de Novembro de 2007 apresentou as seguintes características fundamentais:

- Em termos globais, a temperatura terrestre (TT dos solos e oceanos), à superfície do mar, foi a segunda mais fria dos Novembros desde 1994 e Novembro de 2007 foi o mês mais frio desde Janeiro de 1997;

- Em termos do HS, a TT foi a segunda mais fria dos Novembros desde 1988 e Novembro de 2007 foi o mês mais frio desde 1997;

- Em termos do HN, a TT foi a segunda mais fria dos Novembros desde 1996 e Novembro de 2007 foi o segundo mês mais frio desde Março de 2001;

- Em termos globais, a temperatura dos solos (TS), à superfície do mar, foi a segunda mais fria desde 2000 e Novembro de 2007 foi o mês mais frio desde Janeiro de 2001;

- Em termos do HS, a TS foi a segunda mais fria dos Novembros desde 1989 e Novembro de 2007 foi o segundo mês mais frio desde Janeiro de 1993;

- Em termos do HN, a TS foi a segunda mais fria dos meses de Novembro desde 2000 e Novembro de 2007 foi o 11º mês mais frio desde Janeiro de 2001.

Estes registos que batem recordes de vários conjuntos (globais, HN, HS, TT, TS), mas no sentido do frio, não foram indicados nos media que continuam a sonhar com o aquecimento global.

Também não foram anunciados em Bali porque aí a missa era outra.

In: Mitos climáticos

Sem comentáros   hehe para mim já estamos no arrefecimento pois as estações não são fiaveis.


----------



## Luis França (12 Jan 2008 às 18:06)

Imaginem como os defensores do CO2 vão ficar felizes e de bolso cheio ($$$).
Com o novo imposto do "podes poluir desde que pagues" inventado pelo Gore para encher os cofres, agora aparece esta excelente descoberta: fabricar combustível com a luz solar a partir do CO2. E como diz o Mário Barros, ainda vamos ter de queimar tudo para aquecermos o planeta...

*Scientists Use Sunlight to Make Fuel From CO2*






Researchers at Sandia National Laboratories in New Mexico have found a way of using sunlight to recycle carbon dioxide and produce fuels like methanol or gasoline.

The Sunlight to Petrol, or S2P, project essentially reverses the combustion process, recovering the building blocks of hydrocarbons. They can then be used to synthesize liquid fuels like methanol or gasoline. Researchers said the technology already works and could help reduce greenhouse-gas emissions, although large-scale implementation could be a decade or more away.

"This is about closing the cycle," said Ellen Stechel, manager of Sandia's Fuels and Energy Transitions department. "Right now our fossil fuels are emitting CO2. This would help us manage and reduce our emissions and put us on the path to a carbon-neutral energy system."


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2008 às 20:08)

Luis França disse:


> Imaginem como os defensores do CO2 vão ficar felizes e de bolso cheio ($$$).
> Com o novo imposto do "podes poluir desde que pagues" inventado pelo Gore para encher os cofres, agora aparece esta excelente descoberta: fabricar combustível com a luz solar a partir do CO2. E como diz o Mário Barros, ainda vamos ter de queimar tudo para aquecermos o planeta...



Ainda que o CO2 não esteja directamente ligado ao aquecimento/arrefecimento global, o que é certo é que a nossa atmosfera está cada vez com uma maior concentração de CO2, o que não é nada bom... Será que um dia vamos poder dizer aos nossos netos: "humm... Ar puro..." como agora me dizem os meus pais sempre que vamos até à terra?
Fabricar combustivel com a luz solar a partir de CO2 parece-me à partida uma grande ideia..


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda que o CO2 não esteja directamente ligado ao aquecimento/arrefecimento global, o que é certo é que a nossa atmosfera está cada vez com uma maior concentração de CO2, o que não é nada bom... Será que um dia vamos poder dizer aos nossos netos: "humm... Ar puro..." como agora me dizem os meus pais sempre que vamos até à terra?
> Fabricar combustivel com a luz solar a partir de CO2 parece-me à partida uma grande ideia..





É uma ideia totalmente disparatada eu tou com medo que isso venha a ser posto em prática a sério mas que maliqueira é esta  querem-nos gelar vão-nos matar a todos por causa de um dogma mas que ***** é esta...

Nós estamos cá por causa do CO2 sem ele o planeta era um cubo de gelo será que alguém é capaz de explicar isso á classe politica 

O CO2 é uma coisa o clima é outra uma coisa não invalida a outra são conceitos totalmente distintos.

Cada vez estou mais convencido que vamos querer aquecer o planeta e não sabemos como...Vamos voltar ao carvão e a tossir carvão nas grandes cidades.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 02:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> É uma ideia totalmente disparatada eu tou com medo que isso venha a ser posto em prática a sério mas que maliqueira é esta  querem-nos gelar vão-nos matar a todos por causa de um dogma mas que ***** é esta...
> 
> Nós estamos cá por causa do CO2 sem ele o planeta era um cubo de gelo será que alguém é capaz de explicar isso á classe politica
> 
> ...



Não necessariamente....
Repara numa coisa: 
O aquecimento/arrefecimento da superficie terrestre está directamente relacionado com efeito de estufa. Caso ele não existisse, e podes fazer as contas matemáticas, a temperatura média terrestre seria de 254,9K, ou seja -18,24ºC. 
Agora: "Gases de efeito de estufa": o vapor de água (95%), sendo os restantes 5% principialmente distribuidos entre o CO2, o metano e o óxido nitroso, sendo ainda que que o metano, apesar de em menor quantidade que o CO2, tem cerca de 20 vezes mais capacidade de efeito de estufa que o CO2 em questão. Ou seja, daqui depreendemos que o CO2 tem muito pouca influência naquilo a que chamamos aumento/diminuição do efeito de estufa.

Agora analisando este gráfico:







Repara na ascensão "escandalosa" do CO2...
Passámos de 270ppm no inicio de 1900 (partes por milhão, em que 200 ppm é igual a 0,02% de massa de um material), para os actuais 384ppm (ultimos dados). No entanto, e dadas as proporções que já expliquei, este aumento do CO2 implica um aumento muito pouco significativo da temperatura. Por sua vez, é quanto a mim urgente, pensar-se na captura do carbono (pelo CO2), existente na atmosfera, até porque pensem lá bem, qual é o maior reservatório de Carbono que temos na terra?
O oceano... E com o oceano a captar cada vez mais carbono, que efeitos é que isso trarão ao nivel de pH nas nossas águas oceanicas? Está bem que o CO2 é um ácido fraco, mas relembro que uma mudança de 0,1 pH pode destruir um reservatório inteiro de corais (extremamente sensiveis a qualquer mudança no seu ambiente...). E ao nivel do pH na nossa precipitação? Já se deram conta que está a aumentar?

A captura de CO2 é uma tarefa urgente. Não necessariamente a nivel climatológico, mas a nivel de toxidade do nosso planeta.
É este o meu ponto de vista...

Espero não ter dito nenhuma asneira daquelas gigantes... Mas foi o que aprendi este semestre nas cadeiras de: "Radiação e Energia Solar" e "Ciclos geoquimicos".
Mas corrijam-me se eu estiver enganado... 
Sou um mero estudante...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 09:17)

Pois é mas isso é um dogma que o Al Gore impos e para variar uma coisa não invalida a outra...são coisas completamente distintas.

Esse gráfico que tu mostras está totalmente falseado pois as coisas não se processam nada assim mas tu e muitas outras pessoas são completamente alheias quanto a isso...a culpa é da comunidade cientifica que já se baralha com a classe politica tal como a igreja se baralhava com a ciência no século 17 e 18 tá visto que não conseguem ser independentes  ou então ninguém os larga (aos cientistas).

Bom mas vamos ao que interessa quantos aos gases que compoem a atmosfera podes reparar que o CO2 não é motivo de preocupação Nitrogénio 78.084% Oxigénio 20.946% 
Árgon 0.934% *Dióxido de Carbono 0.038%* Vapor de Água 1% Outros 0.002%...só existe um casamento (que eu saiba) entre os gases que é o vapor de água e o CO2 cada vez que um sobe o outro vai atrás e se um descer o outro vai atrás tambem toda essa variação é em grande parte devida aos oceanos que libertam grandes quantidades CO2 e vapor de água são eles mais ao menos que regulam a atmosfera do planeta se é menos humida ou mais humida isso já vai depender do sol se aquece muito o planeta ou se está a dormir e não aquece nada a terra.





É dificil encontrar gráficos com a relação sol temperatura pois é o sol o grande responsável ppor aquilo que chamamos meteorologia... e como podes ver no gráfico acima a radiação solar cola-se muito melhor á temperatura que o CO2.

O gráfico foi retirado deste documentário










Isto é muito fácil de desmontar imagina que um super vulcão entra em erupção por exemplo o Yellowstone o que vai acontecer é que o CO2 (entre outros gases) a sua quantidade na atmosfera vai "explodir" no entanto a temperatura vai tropeçar e cair em flecha á medida que a luz solar vai sendo reflectida para o espaço devido aos gases que cobrem a atmosfera e não é preciso recuar muito para perceber bem isso em 1815 não houve Verão no Hemisfério Norte devido ao vulcão Tambora  

Eu tambem sou um mero estudante de 11º ano no entanto não deixo de pensar nas coisas pois a escola a unica função neste momento na minha opnião que tem é suscitar a duvida aos alunos em certos campos que ainda não estão totalmente claros mas isso é muito complicado pois tambem imporia o gosto pelo saber.
Claro que isto é muito fácil de dizer mas muito complicado de fazer a juventude nem quer saber da sua propria saude/vida quanto mais importar-se com o planeta é tudo tretas a minha geração é uma geração quase perdida mas pronto se assim o é assim tem que ser


----------



## abrantes (13 Jan 2008 às 14:11)

Muito bom este tópico vcs estão dando um show de informações!!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 14:32)

Olá Mário Barros!

Em primeiro lugar quero que saibas que não sou nenhum defensor do Al Gore.. Ele lá tem as suas teorias, quanto a mim extremamente exageradas, (acho que também concordas comigo), e aquilo em que me baseio são apenas em dados e em formulas que vou aprendendo ao longo da minha também juventude. Até porque não temos assim tanta diferença de idade, e se a tua geração está condenada, a minha também o estará! 
Mas adiante...
Concordo com algumas coisas que disseste, outras nem por isso... 
Por exemplo: Os dados que eu mostro, são puramente científicos, aliás até saiu um comunicado no IM sobre isso datado de 26/11/2007:

"Em 2006 as concentrações mundiais de Dióxido de Carbono (CO2) na atmosfera atingiram novos recordes, de acordo com o Boletim dos gases de efeito de estufa da OMM.

O Boletim dos gases de efeito de estufa publicado pela OMM, afirma que, em 2006, se atingiu 381.2 ppm (partes por milhão), cerca de 0,53% acima dos 379.2 ppm, em 2005."

E o gráfico baseia-se única e exclusivamente na concentração de CO2 na atmosfera. Nada tem a ver com o resto. Ninguém tem duvidas que a concentração  de CO2 está em fase hiper ascendente, certo? (as medições provam-no!)

Efeito de Estufa: "Os "gases de efeito estufa" são substâncias gasosas que absorvem parte da radiação infra-vermelha, emitida principalmente pela superfície terrestre, e dificultam seu escape para o espaço." E como disse em cima esses gases são: o H2O, CO2, CH4 e o N2O. Portanto, todos os outros compostos atmosféricos: (Nitrogénio 78.084% Oxigénio 20.946% Árgon 0.934%) em nada contribuem para o efeito de estufa, uma vez que nenhum deles absorve radiações infra-vermelha (caso contrário o espaço seria um verdadeiro forno ).

Quanto aos oceanos, eles têm um papel fundamental na estabilização dos níveis de CO2 na nossa atmosfera, visto ser neles que se desenrola a maior capturação de Carbono no planeta, sendo este depois sedimentado nas profundezas oceânicas, dando origem a rochas metamórficas e tal... um ciclo vicioso... (Não sei se conheces o desenrolar do ciclo do carbono)... Mas isto, para reforçar a hipótese, que com o aumento de CO2 atmosférico, vai aumentar também a quantidade de carbono nos oceanos o que irá levar a uma redução dos níveis do pH... Aliás o mesmo se passa com aquilo a que chamamos de chuvas ácidas.

Em relação ao gráfico que me apresentaste, concordo plenamente! A radiação solar é de gigante responsabilidade ao nível das nossas temperaturas.. Mesmo, mesmo! Aliás, a "radiação e energia solar" que estudo explica isso mesmo!.

Quanto ao yellowstone, e isso já aconteceu algumas vezes no decorrer do ciclo geológico, existem estudos das suas consequências.
No entanto uma pequena correcção: Isso a acontecer, a temperatura terrestre irá descer sim, mas não por culpa do CO2 (ou pelo menos a sua culpa será mínima). Num yellowstone, triliões de toneladas de poeiras são lançadas para a atmosfera, e essas sim, comportar-se-ão como um corpo negro que absorverão a radiação solar, evitando que esta chegue à superfície terrestre.
E depois o processo é muito simples: com o arrefecimento no ar, e o avançar dos galotes de gelo, nada o travará, uma vez que os raios solares que chegam ao gelo, são imediatamente reflectidos, sendo que se torna muito difícil o aquecimento da superfície terrestre: e entramos naquilo a que se denomina por uma era glaciar.
Quanto ao CO2 o seu papel principal, será aumentar o nível de toxidade do planeta: ar, água.... Nem mais, pensa em Vénus: O planeta do sistema solar com maior efeito de estufa: e o planeta mais tóxico de que temos conhecimento.

Mais uma vez, defendo a captura de CO2 na atmosfera, não por este ter a ver ou não com as alterações climáticas, mas porque estamos a caminhar para níveis de toxidade bastante elevados.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 14:58)

Relação real entre CO2 e temperatura 

A relação entre as variações da concentração de CO 2 e a curva global secular "calculada" das temperaturas (citada anteriormente) não é linear. Entre 1918 e 1940 produziu-se um forte aquecimento, da mesma ordem de grandeza que o dos últimos decénios, mas a concentração de CO 2 não progrediu mais do que 7 ppm – partes por milhão (de 301 ppm a 308 ppm). De 1940 a 1970, a subida de CO 2 foi de 18 ppm (de 308 ppm a 326 ppm) mas a temperatura não se elevou, bem pelo contrário. A literatura dita científica dos anos 70 anunciava então o retorno a uma "pequena idade do gelo". Alguns dos "cientistas" que previam um arrefecimento certo e seguro tornaram-se entretanto fervorosos adeptos do aquecimento global! Apenas o aumento (presumido) da temperatura do fim do século, a partir dos anos 80, coincide com um aumento da concentração de CO 2 (mais de 22 ppm). 

Mas este aumento dos últimos decénios, superior a 0,3º C, não é confirmado pelas observações dos satélites. Nomeadamente, da NOAA ( National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, dos EUA), entre Janeiro de 1979 e Janeiro de 2000 (Daly, 2000; Singer, 2002), que não detectaram qualquer evolução notável. Foram feitas críticas pelos defensores do "global warming" contra a validade destas medidas dos satélites (é verdade que elas são "preocupantes"). Incidiram sobre a capacidade dos satélites de ter em conta a evolução das temperaturas de superfície. Contudo, estas medidas colocam nitidamente em evidência os ciclos solares (n.º 22 e n.º 23) e o arrefecimento de 1992 ligado à erupção do Pinatubo…Parecem, pois, ser dificilmente discutíveis. 
O cenário do efeito de estufa antropogénico, e nomeadamente a relação entre o CO 2 e a temperatura, não explica de facto a evolução térmica: intervêm outros factores nesta evolução. Estes factores são numerosos (Leroux, 1996), mas eles não são tomados em conta pelos modelos. 

http://resistir.info/climatologia/impostura_cientifica.html



A captura de CO2 é um alto suicido nós não somos responsaveis por nada isto é perfeitamente natural o CO2 aumenta e diminui pois tudo emite CO2 até as pedras...O gráfico tanto faz ser publicada pelo IM como pelo governo tanto faz os próprios gráficos na sua origem já estão manipulados devido ao IPCC.

O tempo dar-nos-á as respostas a não ser que os states e as expriencias com o clima não deiam para o torto depois culpam o CO2 isto é uma maravilha.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 15:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> A captura de CO2 é um alto suicido nós não somos responsaveis por nada isto é perfeitamente natural o CO2 aumenta e diminui pois tudo emite CO2 até as pedras...O gráfico tanto faz ser publicada pelo IM como pelo governo tanto faz os próprios gráficos na sua origem já estão manipulados devido ao IPCC.
> 
> O tempo dar-nos-á as respostas a não ser que os states e as expriencias com o clima não deiam para o torto depois culpam o CO2 isto é uma maravilha.



Vês, a relação que enunciaste vai de acordo ao que eu disse. Mas discordo totalmente com o "nós não somos responsáveis por nada isto é perfeitamente natural". A natureza não se auto-programou para emitir as insondáveis toneladas de CO2 que nós emitimos pela queima de combustíveis fósseis, que esta seguramente guardou em profundidade, para que o equilíbrio de vida na terra coexistisse. No entanto nós vamos contra isso!
Há um equilíbrio predefinido para que a vida na terra se mantenha. Nós ao lançarmos esta enorme quantidade de CO2 por comodismo, estamos a ir contra esse equilíbrio, o qual a natureza tenderá a procurar. E cujo resultado não nos será favorável, certamente.
E quando falo em captura de CO2 não me refiro à exaustão deste, mas conseguirmos capturar tudo aquilo que emitimos, era perfeito. E a natureza continuaria equilibrada, sem o desajuste humano para superar.

Mais uma vez o CO2 tem muito mais a ver com o toxidade do planeta que propriamente com o clima! Acho que nisso estamos de acordo desde o inicio.: thumbsup:


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 15:23)

AnDré disse:


> Vês, a relação que enunciaste vai de acordo ao que eu disse. Mas discordo totalmente com o "nós não somos responsáveis por nada isto é perfeitamente natural". A natureza não se auto-programou para emitir as insondáveis toneladas de CO2 que nós emitimos pela queima de combustíveis fósseis, que esta seguramente guardou em profundidade, para que o equilíbrio de vida na terra coexistisse. No entanto nós vamos contra isso!
> Há um equilíbrio predefinido para que a vida na terra se mantenha. Nós ao lançarmos esta enorme quantidade de CO2 por comodismo, estamos a ir contra esse equilíbrio, o qual a natureza tenderá a procurar. E cujo resultado não nos será favorável, certamente.
> E quando falo em captura de CO2 não me refiro à exaustão deste, mas conseguirmos capturar tudo aquilo que emitimos, era perfeito. E a natureza continuaria equilibrada, sem o desajuste humano para superar.
> 
> Mais uma vez o CO2 tem muito mais a ver com o toxidade do planeta que propriamente com o clima! Acho que nisso estamos de acordo desde o inicio.: thumbsup:



Já percebi a tua ideia  tenta é separar o CO2 do aquecimento pois eles não encaixam.

Mas sabes que tu nunca saberás qual é o nivel natural de CO2 do planeta pois se o planeta estiver mais quente existe mais CO2 na atmosfera se o planeta estiver mais frio exisitrá menos logo é impossivel tentar regular algo que já é desregulável por si mas quem regula este sistema é o sol e não nós...

Já para não falar de que se os niveis estivessem tão altos como eles afirmam já não existiriam desertos pois o vapor de agua já seria tanto que choveria intensamente por todo lado.

Isto é uma pouco complicado explicar pela net pois é uma teoria muito bem feita e dificil de desmontar assim em 5 minutos.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 15:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já percebi a tua ideia  tenta é separar o CO2 do aquecimento pois eles não encaixam.
> 
> Mas sabes que tu nunca saberás qual é o nivel natural de CO2 do planeta pois se o planeta estiver mais quente existe mais CO2 na atmosfera se o planeta estiver mais frio exisitrá menos logo é impossivel tentar regular algo que já é desregulável por si mas quem regula este sistema é o sol e não nós...
> 
> ...



Não, eu não quero de modo algum separar o CO2 do aquecimento global. Só acho que o aquecimento global não é uma consequencia directa do aumento do CO2, ou pelo menos não tanta quanto o crescimento do nivel de toxidade.

É verdade que não existe um nivel natural de CO2 no planeta, mas tu consegues à partida fazer uma estimativa das quantidades que são lançadas pelo Homem. É isso a que eu me refiro. Só nós equilibrarmos as nossas emissoes/capturas, tudo o resto a natureza controla por si. E os niveis estão mesmo altos. A percentagem de CO2 é que é tão baixa que ninguem se apercebe. Mas mais uma vez te digo, não vai ser o Homem que irá sofrer com isso primeiro (o Homem é um ser facilmente adaptavel a novos ambientes), mas seres não susceptiveis a essa variação, aos quais não temos o direito de condenar. Apenas a natureza deve ter esse poder/vontade.

Quanto a: "Já para não falar de que se os niveis estivessem tão altos como eles afirmam já não existiriam desertos pois o vapor de agua já seria tanto que choveria intensamente por todo lado." é uma afirmação incorrecta! Como disse o CO2 é equilibrado pelos oceanos! São eles o nosso reservatório. Maior quantidade de CO2 não implica maior quantidade de vapor de água.

Ora vejamos:

CO2(g) + H20(l) = H2CO3 (aq) 

Como vês, maior quantidades de CO2 implica sim maior quantidade de ácido carbonico que contribui para a acidez dos oceanos. Já para não dizer que a sua principal causa são as chuvas ácidas.


----------



## abrantes (13 Jan 2008 às 22:00)

De O GLOBO
http://oglobo.globo.com/ciencia/mat..._periodos_mais_quentes_da_terra-327979889.asp


Estudo revela glaciação durante um dos períodos mais quentes da Terra
Plantão | Publicada em 11/01/2008 às 17h59m
EFE
WASHINGTON - As grandes plataformas de gelo se mantiveram durante um dos períodos mais quentes da Terra, afirma um estudo divulgado nesta sexta-feira pela revista "Science". A publicação indica que naquele tempo havia jacarés no Ártico, animais que atualmente habitam zonas tropicais do planeta. 

" 
Em climas muito quentes do Cretáceo o aumento de temperatura não chegou a impedir a formação de gelo 
"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cientistas de Estados Unidos, Alemanha e Países Baixos dizem que as conclusões de seus estudos desafiam a crença de que as grandes geleiras não poderiam existir em um clima de "super estufa", no qual as temperaturas oceânicas médias oscilavam entre 35 e 37 graus Celsius. 

Em pesquisas paralelas, os cientistas afirmaram que encontraram provas de que durante o período Cretáceo e quando o planeta sofreu um reaquecimento também houve um período de glaciação de 200 mil anos. Nesse tempo, as plataformas de gelo do planeta eram cerca de 60% da Antártida atual e jacarés se reproduziam nas proximidades do Ártico. 

As provas dessa contradição climática foram encontradas em sedimentos descobertos no fundo do mar, próximo à costa do Suriname, que continham carapaças de criaturas marinhas que viveram nos mares durante o período Cretáceo. 

Através do material encontrado, os cientistas conseguiram dados importantes sobre a temperatura, composição e salinidade da água. Com essa informação, os cientistas do Instituto Scripps de Oceanografia dos EUA reconfiguraram a temperatura marinha, tanto na superfície como nas profundezas. 

Paralelamente, pesquisadores da Universidade de Newcastle, no Reino Unido, e da Universidade de Colônia, na Alemanha, estudaram a composição das moléculas orgânicas desses sedimentos e encontraram provas similares das temperaturas da água superficial durante esse mesmo período. 

Segundo Thomas Wagner, da Faculdade de Engenharia Civil e Geociências da Universidade de Newcastle, os sedimentos marinhos tropicais forneceram as provas de que de fato houve grandes camadas de gelo durante curtos períodos do Cretáceo, "apesar de o mundo ser um lugar muito mais quente que agora". 

Jaap Damste, professor do Instituto Real de pesquisa Marinha dos Países Baixos, disse que os resultados desses estudos coincidem com informação vinda dos EUA e da Rússia de que durante essa glaciação os níveis do mar caíram entre 25 e 40 metros. Isso acontece quando a água é absorvida na formação das plataformas continentais de gelo, enquanto o nível sobe como resultado do degelo. 

Andre Bornman, que dirigiu a pesquisa do Instituto Scripps, informou que não se sabe em que lugar do planeta essas plataformas de gelo se formaram, mas disse que o estudo "demonstra que inclusive em climas muito quentes do Cretáceo o aumento de temperatura não chegou a impedir a formação de gelo". 

No que seria uma conseqüência paradoxal, é possível que outros climas "estufa" do passado tenham contribuído para o aumento da quantidade de gelo ao elevar a umidade ambiente e criar maior precipitação de neve nas zonas elevadas e nas altas altitudes do planeta, acrescentou.


----------



## Zoelae (14 Jan 2008 às 22:04)

Uma reportagem sobre os efeitos do Homem na região mediterrânica e o aumento das temperaturas nesta região:

*The storied Mediterranean faces climate change*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 10:58)

*“O aquecimento global ainda não acabou”, dizem eles *

Quem o diz é um funcionário da Organização Mundial de Meteorologia, de nome Amir Delju. O economista Rajendra Pachauri, presidente do IPCC, diz o mesmo, embora por outras palavras. Foi a Reuters que recolheu estas opiniões, no dia 11 de Janeiro de 2008, a propósito da queda de neve em Bagdade.

Pachauri afirmou mesmo: - «qualquer fenómeno meteorológico extremo [mesmo a variedade do frio] é mais um sinal do aquecimento global antropogénico». Realmente já se perdeu o sentido do ridículo.

Como se fosse possível acabar um fenómeno que nem sequer começou. Então e as calotes polares que arrefeceram? E alguns Estados do leste americano que viram as temperaturas descerem? Nuns sítios a temperatura aumentou, noutros baixou. Isto é global?

Seria interessante que se explicasse a razão dos aumentos das temperaturas numas regiões e das descidas noutras. Mas a OMM, de Amir Delju, e o IPCC, de Rajendra Pachauri, são incapazes de o fazer.

Não é todos os anos que neva em Bagdade. Os seus habitantes dizem mesmo que foi a primeira vez que viram tal acontecer. Estatisticamente, não há registos fiáveis sobre queda de neve na capital do Iraque desde há, pelo menos, um século.

Mas então quais são as explicações para este acontecimento vindas do lado de especialistas e de não-especialistas?

Estes últimos são os mais simplistas: - Não devemos confundir o estado do tempo com o clima! O tempo é o tempo, o clima é o clima. Esperteza saloia…

Os primeiros além de se enredarem pela presença da El Niña (que tal como o El Niño, serve para explicar tudo e mais alguma coisa), falam em fenómenos extremos, anomalias, alterações climáticas e, hélas!, aquecimento global.

Nenhum deles diz qual é o estudo ou o modelo que previu queda de neve em Bagdade. Ou em qualquer parte do Mundo. Nem sequer dizem qual é, de facto, o mecanismo que conduziu a esta queda de neve.

Se procurassem a causa encontrariam um acentuado arrefecimento e aumento do manto de gelo no local de nascimento dos anticiclones móveis polares boreais (Pólo Norte e Gronelândia).

Esta conclusão contraria os seus erros de avaliação da dinâmica do círculo polar Árctico. E prova que a anomalia está realmente na incapacidade de diagnosticar correctamente os fenómenos que se observam actualmente pelo mundo fora.

Estes acontecimentos provam que a variação brusca da dinâmica do tempo e do clima detectada em 1975-1976 acentuou o modo rápido da circulação geral da atmosfera e não o modo lento.

Ora, o modo rápido está ligado a um cenário de arrefecimento. O lento a um de aquecimento. Estamos a assistir a um cenário de acentuado arrefecimento que o registo das temperaturas mascara como de aquecimento.

Nesta situação climática (torna-se cada vez mais incorrecto distinguir a dinâmica do tempo da do clima, como é norma na climatologia clássica) a variável significativa é a pressão atmosférica e não a temperatura. Esta é significativa no modo lento.

A evolução da temperatura, no modo rápido, traduz a intensidade com que são realizadas as trocas meridionais de energia. Se estas aumentam, o valor estatístico das temperaturas sobe, e vice-versa.

De facto, anticiclones móveis polares mais potentes e mais frequentes provocam o retorno de maiores quantidades de ar quente – que encontram pelo caminho nas latitudes elevadas (mais próximas dos pólos) e, até, nas latitudes baixas (mais próximas do Equador) – em direcção às latitudes mais altas.

O Prof. Marcel Leroux já sublinhou várias vezes que o mal designado «global warming» se circunscreve essencialmente às latitudes acima de 30º N.


In: Mitos Climáticos

----------

Para estes senhores o clima ainda não está sufeciente maluco para admitir certas verdades....devem viver nalguma gruta é o que dá só olhar para os modelos e não olhar para as imagens de satélite.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 11:36)

Toda esta confusão climática pouco a pouco vai resultar em gráficos como estes  é apenas uma opnião cientifica...não levem a mal se for exgerado mas é que não gosto de adoçar as relidades.

Serra da Estrela






Resto do país






Estado actual da Corrente do Golfo pobrezinha está cada vez mais debelitada...cortes e mais cortes.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2008 às 11:52)

Assim o país ficaria ainda mais frio que durante a última glaciação


----------



## rijo (17 Jan 2008 às 17:30)

*Pole to Pole - best greenpeace video*

​


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2008 às 19:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> *“O aquecimento global ainda não acabou”, dizem eles *
> 
> Quem o diz é um funcionário da Organização Mundial de Meteorologia, de nome Amir Delju. O economista Rajendra Pachauri, presidente do IPCC, diz o mesmo, embora por outras palavras. Foi a Reuters que recolheu estas opiniões, no dia 11 de Janeiro de 2008, a propósito da queda de neve em Bagdade.
> 
> ...




Mário Barros, o principal adversário do Al Gore... LOOOL
(Desculpa lá, não resiti...). Mas já deixei bem claro a minha neutralidade. Continuo a defender o descontrolo climático e não qualquer tipo de aquecimento ou arrefecimento, e é por isso que quis pegar neste excerto.

Segundo uma lei fisica da termodinamica (e não me perguntem ao certo qual é porque hoje já tive a minha dose de quase 4h de exame de radiações fisicas...), a entropia do Universo tende sempre a aumentar (entende-se por entropia uma grandeza associada à desordem), ou seja a partir do momento em que se gere uma perturbação, todas as reações a essa perturbação tendem a gerar perturbações ainda maiores.. Daí o sobe e desce de temperaturas, o principio do fim das estações, e aquilo a que eu defendo de "descontrolo climático"... E estas perturbações não têm apenas origem humana, aliás, a maioria provem das radiações provenientes do sol.

(Radiações? Opá, não!! Outra vez não...)


Por isso, isto: "«qualquer fenómeno meteorológico extremo [mesmo a variedade do frio] é mais um sinal do aquecimento global antropogénico»" é fisicamente  correcto. Resta saber se a "variedade" se deve a perturbações de frio, de calor, ou do aumento ou diminuição das radiações solares incidentes no planeta...


----------



## iceworld (17 Jan 2008 às 22:11)

AnDré disse:


> Mário Barros, o principal adversário do Al Gore... LOOOL
> (Desculpa lá, não resiti...). Mas já deixei bem claro a minha neutralidade. Continuo a defender o descontrolo climático e não qualquer tipo de aquecimento ou arrefecimento, e é por isso que quis pegar neste excerto.
> 
> Segundo uma lei fisica da termodinamica (e não me perguntem ao certo qual é porque hoje já tive a minha dose de quase 4h de exame de radiações fisicas...), a entropia do Universo tende sempre a aumentar (entende-se por entropia uma grandeza associada à desordem), ou seja a partir do momento em que se gere uma perturbação, todas as reações a essa perturbação tendem a gerar perturbações ainda maiores.. Daí o sobe e desce de temperaturas, o principio do fim das estações, e aquilo a que eu defendo de "descontrolo climático"... E estas perturbações não têm apenas origem humana, aliás, a maioria provem das radiações provenientes do sol.
> ...




Pois vi um filme que se deve basear nessa teoria 

" Efeito borboleta "


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2008 às 10:59)

Dizer-se que estamos num arrefecimento global é simplesmente ridículo ... desculpa lá Mário Barros ... e não ... não és tu que és ridículo ... mas sim a tua teoria ... se é que me entendes!!!
Passo a explicar...

Nos meses de Outono/Inverno dá-se sempre uma acentuada recuperação do gelo, não esquecendo que a profundidade do gelo é sempre extremamente importante. Contudo os principais problemas surgem sempre nos meses de verão, ai sim todos os anos cada vez mais existe um maior degelo no Ártico.

Segundo vários estudos conhecidos e alguns deles foram apresentados num programa da RTP há cerca de 3(??) anos e através dos gráficos podia-se verificar que a maior parte dos estudos dizia que a temperatura nos meses de Outono/Inverno mantinha-se mais ou menos no mesmo, variando as teorias em relação á precipitação no Inverno em que uns estudos indicavam um aumento e outros uma diminuição da dita cuja.
Quanto ao Verão todos os estudos indicavam um aumento da temperatura enquanto que a precipitação diminuiria na Primavera/Verão... ou seja o Verão começava mais cedo.
Será que isso é mentira???
Será que não é isso que temos visto todos os anos, em que Maio e Junho tem sempre atingidos valores de temperatura sempre superiores á média.
.....
A questão é ... consequencia humana ... ou simplesmente variabilidade climatériaca!!
Na minha opinião as duas coisas ... mas sinceramente mais a segunda pois penso que os "Al Gore" são uns exagerados mas é apenas a minha opinião...
Já aqui vi em gráficos que creio que os seculos 18 e 19 essa temperatura era inferior á dita média global ... o que quanto a mim ... e é apenas a minha opinião comprova a minha opinião .... mas tb digo ... se hoje aquece amanhã arrefece, e isso pode acontecer devido a uma vasta gama de factores.
....
Já agora o estudo tb sugere um aumento muito mais significativo do HN do que no HS !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2008 às 12:14)

Eu nunca disse que estavamos em arrefecimento estamos num pré-arrefecimento  pode ocorrer de tudo dos 50ºC aos -50ºC o clima neste momento está atingir extremos para depois arrefecer...neste momento nem estamos a aquecer nem a arrefecer.

Olha que o Hemisfério Sul já não aquece á mais de 15 anos e quanto ao Verão bemm vão piorar de ano para ano com a nortada a intenseficar-se e os periodos de percepitação tambem.

Eu não invento nada apenas me limito a reproduzir o lado cientifico da teoria proclamada pelos cientistas...neste momento ate podia nevar no Verão que se diria que o Verão foi acima da média...o que vem para ai não era uma era glaciar á seculo 18 e 19 e sim algo quatro vezes pior.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2008 às 13:57)

> Eu não invento nada apenas me limito a reproduzir o lado cientifico da teoria proclamada pelos cientistas...neste momento ate podia nevar no Verão que se diria que o Verão foi acima da média...o que vem para ai não era uma era glaciar á seculo 18 e 19 e sim algo quatro vezes pior.



.... 
Desculpa mas sou curioso ... e agora deixaste-me curioso com este parágrafo ... e não entendi este parágrafo .... 
Do que é que estás a falar propriamente ... qual teoria (desculpa a ignorância)


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2008 às 20:33)

iceworld disse:


> Pois vi um filme que se deve basear nessa teoria
> 
> " Efeito borboleta "



Chama-se "Teoria do Caos"

Vi agora mesmo o filme! É excelente!!! Recomendo a todos!!


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Jan 2008 às 22:37)

Boas:

Salvo melhor opinião, de certeza mais fundamentada, penso que é um bocado prematuro falar de aquecimento/arrefecimento global, e passo a explicar porquê:
Para determinarmos as alterações do clima, temos que analisar um período de tempo bastante alargado, e na minha maneira de ver, é aqui que reside o "erro".
A Terra tem + ou - 4500 a 5000 Milhões da anos e  se por exemplo, condensarmos a idade dela num ano (origem da Terra no dia 1 de Janeiro, e o presente no dia 31 de Dezembro), reparamos que as primeiras formas de vida começaram no mar, aí por Abril, em Novembro já havia vegetação á superfície, os dinossauros apareceram em meados de Dezembro,os primeiros mamíferos quase no fim de Dezembro e o Homem no dia 31 de Dezembro.
Se este raciocínio estiver correcto, será consistente fazermos avaliações acerca do aquecimento /arrefecimento global analisando  1 ou 2 horas das 8760 do ano inteiro?


Um abraço


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2008 às 03:24)

Olá a todos!

Ainda sou novo no forum mas.. Acerca do aquecimento global ou não, várias coisas vos digo:

1 - A área de gelo permanente no polo norte está efectivamente a reduzir-se nas últimas décadas. Tratando-se de uma área, torna-se relevante para o albedo médio do planeta e para o aumento do nível médio da água do mar.

1.1 - Mas o que mais impressiona, sendo recente "a descoberta", é que o descongelamento no fundo das calotes do ártico está sendo mais rápido. Vendo as coisas a 3 dimensões, o volume de água doce descongelada à superfície contribui para o aumento do nível médio do mar. Mas o  descongelamento de todo este volume de calotes polares irá ser muito mais relevante do que a influencia no albedo ou no nível médio do mar: irá ser relevante no equilibrio termo-salino dos oceanos, podendo enfraquecê-lo e até interromper a nossa Corrente do Golfo! 
E o que acontece a seguir? Bem, Nova Iorque está à latitude de Lisboa, sendo que no Inverno a sua temperatura é quase 10ºC mais baixa!

2 - O papel dos oceanos no clima é de uma importância enorme, eles funcionam como reservatórios de calor. (Digo calor, porque na termodinâmica fluxo de energia = trabalho + calor, frio é o mesmo que calor)
Ora, os oceanos são como um amortecedor para os excessos do clima (seja quais forem os factores que o influenciam), sem eles o nosso clima seria inóspito, muito quente ao sol e muito frio à noite, não esquecendo a atmosfera claro! Mas, para aquecer ou arrefecer água é preciso muito mais energia, tem calor específico elevado. Daí o efeito amortecedor. 
Receio que, segundo algumas investigações, a temperatura média da água do mar está subindo, e foi medida a várias profundidades. Dizem também que está ficando mais ácida (H2CO3).
Qual a relevância destes factos?

2.1 - A temperatura média do planeta sobe.
2.2 - A capacidade de reter os gases absorvidos - O2, N2, CO2, bem como CH4 e H2S oriundos das profundezas é menor, porque a temperatura é maior. Também será menor a capacidade de absorver CO2 da atmosfera.
2.3 - Qual a influencia disto tudo nos microorganismos responsáveis pela produção de certos gases como CO2, O2 e H2O? Sim, H2O (vapor) pois a água na atmosfera não provem apenas da evapotranspiração!
Estou a exagerar e muito na escala do tempo, mas apenas para que não nos esqueçamos da importância do equilíbrio destes microorganismos que consomem e produzem gases, e que todos somados pesam mais que todas as plantas e animais no planeta! No início não havia O2, havia entre outros gases CO2, e a vida anaerobia surgiu e libertou O2 como gás residual.

3 - O papel da Antartida, é muito mais importante no clima global. É maior, tem mais volume, é um continente onde se registam os mínimos absolutos de temperatura no planeta. Uma alteração na antartida, seria dramática para todo o planeta. Já li um site onde se refere que à milhões de anos atras havia crocodilos no polo norte e gelo no polo sul, com mar à temperatura de 35ºC, será possível? Será que encontraram os crocodilos no polo norte congelados? Ou será que ao morrerem no mar, flutuam e foram lá parar congelando? Tou a brincar.. Eh, eh..

4 - O CO2 e o Metano CH4, são gases de efeito estufa, assim como o vapor de água, não esquecer! Soluções?

4.1 - Plantar árvores. Dizem que basta, cada um de nós plantar e manter 10 árvores para o resto da vida. Será suficiente?

4.2 - Não é suficiente. Estamos a esquecer o aumento do CO2 não provém apenas do consumo de energias fósseis, o aumento provém também do aumento da população mundial, com todo o consumo alimentar associado, o qual passo a citar o mais relevante: o gado! Imaginam a quantidade de metano e CO2 produzidos por uma vaca? Não sei ao certo, mas é deveras impressionante!

5 - Então e o novo ciclo solar de 11 anos? Será que irá influenciar alguma coisa no clima? Será que vamos ter mais calor no Verão nos próximos 4 ou 5 anos? Eu penso que, se tratam apenas de tempestades solares sem efeitos no clima, mas que podem danificar os aparelhos eléctronicos em geral, em especial as telecomunicações. Corrijam-me se me engano!


Resumindo, acerca do aquecimento ou arrefecimento global, penso que estão ambos conectados, isto é, do aquecimento saltará para o arrefecimento, assim quase num click de estação. Mas não creio que aconteça na nossa vida, será para a dos nossos filhos.
Do arrefecimento para o aquecimento global, penso que seria mais lento o processo.


Desculpem, se me estiquei um pouco..

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Luis França (19 Jan 2008 às 11:17)

Olá Paulo,

Gostei da tua explanação acerca deste tema. No entanto, procura no tópico da Criosfera (Pólos e Oceanos) que estão lá vários artigos com links, acerca do degelo também na Antártida (descobertas recentes) quase "tão rápido" como no Ártico. A corrente ja tem anomalias desde Maio de 2007, mas ninguém quer falar disso. E quanto à escala temporal, ainda ninguém testemunhou e contou em tempo real se essas mudanças são rápidas ou lentas, mas a avaliar pelo que se passa mundialmente  parece-me ser um pouco mais rápido do que se pensa, logo ainda no nosso tempo. Senão vejamos: há 2 anos diziam que as calotes só em 2100 é que poderiam estar derretidas; ora constatamos que se calhar em 2020 o processo estará terminado (?); em 2 anos (2005-2007) derreteu 23% do Ártico.
E toda a vida animal terrestre liberta CO2 para a atmosfera ao respirar durante toda a vida há milhares de anos. Coitadas das vacas!! Não são só elas. E nós, basta-nos estar vivos para "poluirmos".

É, sem dúvida, um tema interessante nos dias que correm. Mas mais interessante seria discutirmos como nos vamos adaptar aos novos climas do ponto de vista: como nos vamos vestir, alimentar, sobreviver e mudarmos o nosso estilo de vida em consonância com estas alterações. Ah pois, e deixar de poluir o ar que respiramos.

Mais uma, as tempestades solares afectam os padrões de formação de nuvens nas altas camadas da atmosfera....a lista é enorme. Sem esquecer que os raios cósmicos também alteram o clima e as nuvens, mas isso são outras histórias.
Já temos muito com que nos coçar... 

The Electric Universe


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2008 às 13:48)

Boas, vou deixar aqui a minha teoria não sou nem do aquecimento nem do arrefecimento, mas uma coisa é certa o clima está a mudar muito rapidamente e nestes últimos 7 anos do Século XXI, várias coisas estranhas temos vindo a assistir, por exemplo, neve em Lisboa em 2 anos consecutivos,as ondas de calor de 2003 em toda a Europa que provocou cerca de 20 mil mortes, a onda de calor em 2004 no Algarve onde Faro registou 44.3ºC de máxima e uma mínima de 32ºC, as vagas de frio em Janeiro, Fevereiro e início de Março de 2005 onde registou-se a 2ª média da mínima mais baixa em Fevereiro desde 1931 , a seca pior desde 1931 em 2005 o aumento da precipitação nos últimos verões quando dizem que a precipitação vai diminuir no Verão, em Agosto de 2007 bateu-se todos os recordes de precipitação em Faro que era de 1976, os Invernos cada vez registam menos precipitação, enquanto os cenários apontam para um aumento da precipitação, se não fosse o Verão de 2007, Portugal estaria em situação de seca mais crítica do que agora se encontra, já em 2006 o Outono foi extremamente chuvoso e o Inverno foi seco, ultimamente verifica-se um aumento da precipitação no Verão e Outono e uma diminuição no Inverno/Primavera, e claro, em 2007 a àgua do mar no Algarve teve mais fria 2 a 3 graus centígrados no Verão do que o normal será que não quer dizer algo, que não querem admitir é só aquecimento e o arrefecimento não.

A Terra vai ter um arrefecimento abrupto

A análise do clima da Terra nos últimos 250 mil de anos permitiu a uma equipa de investigadores espanhóis concluir que, se a evolução das alterações climáticas se repetir, haverá um «arrefecimento abrupto num futuro próximo de poucos milhares de anos».E vão mais longe ao prever que este arrefecimento pode provocar um estado glaciar que durará entre mil a dois mil anos. 
Até agora acreditava-se que as alterações climáticas abruptas eram próprias de períodos glaciares, mas o estudo coordenado por Jon Grimalt aponta para que essas modificações ocorram «especialmente e de forma mais intensa» nas fases interglaciares, como a que a Terra vive actualmente. A investigação registou descidas de cerca de dez graus na temperatura do mar nos períodos interglaciares, a que equivale uma oscilação de 30 graus na temperatura atmosférica. No passado estas alterações foram suficientes para provocar alterações «muito significativas» em toda a vegetação do continente europeu.
Durante a apresentação do estudo, em Madrid, os investigadores lembraram que o aquecimento global, provocado pela actividade humana, poderá «acelerar» o arrefecimento brusco. Isto porque o equilíbrio natural do clima que existe na Terra, graças às correntes de água, irá desestabilizar-se. Apesar de este ser um processo de «poucos milhares de anos», os cientistas avisam que já começou, logo o Mário Barros tem uma certa certeza no que diz já que o processo de arrefecimento já começou.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 22:08)

É impressão minha ouuuuu o frio domina em relação ao calor  ora digam lá que o gráfico tá avariado  tem erros e tudo...se calhar precisa de um pontapé para as linhas irem para cima...já os gráficos do aquecimento global obrigam-me a fazer o pino para ver o gráfico como deve ser é cada acrobacia não vos digo nada 


A meteorologia desde que foi criada está á beira de "medir" a primeira era galciar com instrumentos efecientes e a nivel global...é fantastico.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> É impressão minha ouuuuu o frio domina em relação ao calor  ora digam lá que o gráfico tá avariado  tem erros e tudo...se calhar precisa de um pontapé para as linhas irem para cima.
> 
> A meteorologia desde que foi criada está á beira de "medir" a primeira era galciar com instrumentos efecientes e a nivel global...é fantastico.




Belo achado...
Nós já estamos a arrefecer...
Acho até já se vê uma ligeira descida abaixo da média, mas quase nem se percebe...

Para mim, de todas as vezes em que se fala em novas eras glaciares descida da temperatura media etc... sinto uma grande "alegria"...

Embora pareca tudo rápido, esse grafico mede em intervalos de cerca de 15000 anos, e se não houver um GRANDE arrefecimento repentino, nem nós, nem os nossos filhos, nem os nossos netos estarao cá para testemunhar essa era glaciar...

A minha teoria é que irá haver uma brusca descida das temperaturas médias, que nem os srs. cientistas prevem ou depois o saberão explicar...
Mas é tudo imaginação minha...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 22:30)

Gilmet disse:


> Belo achado...
> Nós já estamos a arrefecer...
> Acho até já se vê uma ligeira descida abaixo da média, mas quase nem se percebe...
> 
> ...



Como podes ver o periodo quente provavelmente já era já espirrou (eu sei que é expirou) o prazo por isso a queda nas temperaturas está iminente... antes morrer congelado do que cozido


----------



## iceworld (21 Jan 2008 às 22:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Como podes ver o periodo quente provavelmente já era já espirrou (eu sei que é expirou) o prazo por isso a queda nas temperaturas está iminente... antes morrer congelado do que cozido





   eu diria mais assado ...... em lume brando!!


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Desculpem lá desapontar-vos, mas os valores do grafico parecem-me ridiculos.. E passo a explicar o porquê..


Estatistica:

Para se achar a cota zero do eixo dos (y's) é necessário fazer-se uma média dos valores do mesmo eixo, para uma determinada gama de intervalo em "x", certo?

Afinal que valor médio é esse (medido à cota zero), que dá somente conta de glaciações?
Reparem que apenas 10% dos valores registados estão em anomalia positiva, e mesmo os que estão são pouco significativos: o pico é de +5ºC, enquanto que os restantes 90% chegam mesmo a atingir uma anomalia de quase -11ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 22:51)

André atenção que o gráfico apenas é referiado á area de Vostok  que é uma area gelada por natureza.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 22:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> André atenção que o gráfico apenas é referiado á area de Vostok  que é uma area gelada por natureza.



Sim sim Mário.
De qualquer maneira essa anomalia também deveria ser referente aos valores de Vostok (uma das regiões mais frias do mundo e a mais de 3000 de altitude).

Agora se compararess os valores dessa estação com os valores de uma estação ao nivel médio do mar é normal essa "era glaciar".
Para haver média tem de haver uniformização dos valores do gráfico...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 22:59)

AnDré disse:


> Sim sim Mário.
> De qualquer maneira essa anomalia também deveria ser referente aos valores de Vostok (uma das regiões mais frias do mundo e a mais de 3000 de altitude).
> 
> Agora se compararess os valores dessa estação com os valores de uma estação ao nivel médio do mar é normal essa "era glaciar".
> Para haver média tem de haver uniformização dos valores do gráfico...



Sim e este gráfico é feito por alguem no Excel é praticamente caseiro eu só o meti para gerar discussão entre os membros mas penso os gráficos reais nao estejam muito longe do mesmo


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 23:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim e este gráfico é feito por alguem no Excel é praticamente caseiro eu só o meti para gerar discussão entre os membros mas penso os gráficos reais nao estejam muito longe do mesmo





Ainda assim é impossivel gerar discussão perante um gráfico assim.

Quanto muito seria assim:






Sendo a linha laranja a média dos valores de temperatura registados. É que é impossivel estabelecer-se uma média de 415000 anos com apenas 10% de anomalias positivas e 90% negativas..
Uma média é um valor exacto! Tem de ser 50% para um lado, e 50% para o outro.
E não é o caso.

Daí os valores do gráfico perderem todo o poder de discussão.


----------



## Blizzard (21 Jan 2008 às 23:08)

*394 ppm*

Fonte

e que o debate continue...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 23:23)

Blizzard disse:


> *394 ppm*
> 
> Fonte
> 
> e que o debate continue...



Isso é muito ou pouco qual é o valor médio ??

Eu um sou burro no que toca a niveis de CO2 vejam bem a importancia que lhe dou 

Olha olha mais do mesmo...mas versão mais sexy...eu acho que já percebi o gráfico tem a ver com as variações provocadas pelos ciclos Milankovitch na temperatura.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 23:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso é muito ou pouco qual é o valor médio.
> 
> Eu uma burro no que toca a niveis de CO2 vejam bem a importancia que lhe dou



É muito:

"Em 2006 as concentrações mundiais de Dióxido de Carbono (CO2) na atmosfera atingiram novos recordes, de acordo com o Boletim dos gases de efeito de estufa da OMM.

O Boletim dos gases de efeito de estufa publicado pela OMM, afirma que, em 2006, se atingiu 381.2 ppm (partes por milhão), cerca de 0,53% acima dos 379.2 ppm, em 2005."

Por esta altura deve andar nos 382ppm, e por volta de Agosto de 2008 deve chegar mesmo aos 384ppm.

Devias dar importancia Mário Barros. o CO2 pode até nem ter nada a ver com as alterações de temperatura, mas uma atmosfera mais tóxica não é agradavel para ninguém.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 23:31)

AnDré disse:


> É muito:
> 
> "Em 2006 as concentrações mundiais de Dióxido de Carbono (CO2) na atmosfera atingiram novos recordes, de acordo com o Boletim dos gases de efeito de estufa da OMM.
> 
> ...



Eu só sei que nos aquece logo é importante mais tóxica não á mal isto qualquer dia vem para ai o gelo e já ninguem bota CO2 ao ar quer dizer acho que vai botar mais centrais de energia a carvão ui remédio não vai haver petroleo...isto vai dar a volta mas primeiro tem de doer a muita gente se nao nada feito.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 23:36)

Mário Barros disse:


>



ah.. portanto, isso é um gráfico, tendo em conta que estamos agora numa era perfeita cuja anomalia é 0ºC?! 

Ainda gostava de saber como é que se fazem graficos assim?
Ainda por cima de um lugar descoberto somente no século XIX e onde se conta facilmente o numero de pessoas que o visitou... Suponho que tenha a ver com a textura do gelo. Como se a temperatura fosse somente o unico factor para os padrões de textura do gelo. Não esquecer que se Vostok é um lugar tão frio quanto ventoso. E o vento muda tudo.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu só sei que nos aquece logo é importante mais tóxica não á mal isto qualquer dia vem para ai o gelo e já ninguem bota CO2 ao ar quer dizer acho que vai botar mais centrais de energia a carvão ui remédio não vai haver petroleo...isto vai dar a volta mas primeiro tem de doer a muita gente se nao nada feito.



Claro.. Não é o facto de vir gelo, ou não vir o gelo, que vai tornar a atmosfera menos tóxica. Quanto mais se queima, e repara que os produtos de uma queima estão muito longe de se resumir ao CO2, mais se polui! Mais poluição, maior acidez, maior acidez, menor qualidade e quantidade de vida, seja ela qual for.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 23:46)

Sim eu concordo perfeitamente contigo quem me dera a mim que o planeta fosse só flores pasto e vacas  isto é não houvesse queima de combustiveis fosseis mas foi assim que a revolução industrial arrancou é assim que ela vai continuar enquanto isto não for arrasado pelo gelo ou por uma guerra em que se tenha de reconstruir do 0 façam o que fizerem o CO2 nas cidades não, na atmosfera no se irá reduzir pelo menos na minha geração porque isto é um negocio até com o proprio CO2 já se faz negocio o pessoal tá-se a borrifar para o clima para o CO2 e o ****** quere-se é viver e os que vierem que amanhem o peixe como nós estamos a amanhar


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 23:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim eu concordo perfeitamente contigo quem me dera a mim que o planeta fosse só flores pasto e vacas  isto é não houvesse queima de combustiveis fosseis mas foi assim que a revolução industrial arrancou é assim que ela vai continuar enquanto isto não for arrasado pelo gelo ou por uma guerra em que se tenha de reconstruir do 0 façam o que fizerem o CO2 nas cidades não, na atmosfera no se irá reduzir pelo menos na minha geração porque isto é um negocio até com o proprio CO2 já se faz negocio o pessoal tá-se a borrifar para o clima para o CO2 e o ****** quere-se é viver e os que vierem que amanhem o peixe como nós estamos a amanhar



Sim, é verdade.. Mas cabe à nossa geração (que tem informação para distinguir o que é bom do que é mau) mudar o curso das coisas, nem que seja na sua maneira individual de viver... Eu tenciono (com o meu curso) contribuir para uma energia limpa, e um consequente mundo mais limpo, nem que isso represente apenas (6,6^-10)% a nivel mundial. A respiração dos seres vivos na terra (CO2) sempre foi e será suficiente para o equilibrio da vida na terra. Tudo o resto que acrescentamos só vem destabilizar...

Acho que ainda acabamos mais depressa intoxicados/envenenados que congelados..


----------



## Blizzard (22 Jan 2008 às 01:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso é muito ou pouco qual é o valor médio ??
> 
> Eu um sou burro no que toca a niveis de CO2 vejam bem a importancia que lhe dou
> 
> Olha olha mais do mesmo...mas versão mais sexy...eu acho que já percebi o gráfico tem a ver com as variações provocadas pelos ciclos Milankovitch na temperatura.



Mário, este valorzito (394 ppm) é "apenas" um dos responsáveis pelas magnificas temp. que tens registado na tua estação meteo, mas só o 
mencionei porque obviamente continua a subir e sem nenhuma tendência 
para pelo menos estagnar como comprova o seguinte gráfico:





em relação aos ciclos de Milankovitch transcrevo o seguinte parágrafo existente neste site da NOAA:

*"What does The Milankovitch Theory say about future climate change?*

Orbital changes occur over thousands of years, and the climate system may also take thousands of years to respond to orbital forcing. Theory suggests that the primary driver of ice ages is the total summer radiation received in northern latitude zones where major ice sheets have formed in the past, near 65 degrees north. Past ice ages correlate well to 65N summer insolation (Imbrie 1982). Astronomical calculations show that 65N summer insolation should increase gradually over the next 25,000 years, and that *no 65N summer insolation declines sufficient to cause an ice age are expected in the next 50,000 - 100,000 years*." 

cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2008 às 08:54)

Espera lá Blizzard ou eu não percebo nada disto ou então sou analfabeto.

Eu acho o que registo na minha estação 40% é claro artifical mas não é só na minha é ate nas oficias.

Quanto ao CO2 bem só sei que há 800 anos praticava-se agicultura na Gronelândia pois a temperatura era bem mais alta do que é hoje e o CO2 estava a niveis bem mais baixos  isto é um contrasenso perante os senhores do calor não ?? 

O CO2 já vai começar a descer quando o gelo chegar até lá vai continuar a subir ou entretanto estabilizar vamos lá ver como se comporta o sol...pois os oceanos estão a tratar disso não os humanos só quando a agua começar a arrefecer é a quantidade de CO2 irá diminuir.

Vê-se claramente que é um ciclo é mais que evidente que a qualquer momento há o BUMMM não para cima mas sim para baixo.






É incrivel que na net só se divulgam gráficos de Vostok uma das poucas areas onde o CO2 encaixa na temperatura QUASE na perfeição mas não encaixa.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 11:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espera lá Blizzard ou eu não percebo nada disto ou então sou analfabeto.
> 
> Eu acho o que registo na minha estação 40% é claro artifical mas não é só na minha é ate nas oficias.
> 
> ...



 (eu até já me riu cada vez que venho a este tópico.. mas a verdade é que é super interessante!).

Bem, respondendo ao ultimo tópico:
O que o Mário Barros falou à cerca das estação tem uma certa veracidade. Claro que não será de 40%, mas reparem que se for de 10% já é o suficiente para alterar as décimas de grau, e um erro sucessivo de décimas de grau pode levar a que as nossas medições sejam até +1 ou -1ºC em relação ao que na realidade são. 

Agora crer que a Gronelândia (ou Greenland) há 800 anos (e falamos de 1200 a 1300 DC), era uma ilha totalmente verde, é um autêntico disparate. Mas vejamos uma coisa. Entre Maio e Agosto, essa região gélida é provida de sol quase o dia todo, o que faz com que toda a costa seja verde. E apesar de rudimentar, na Gronelândia existe a prática de agricultura, assim como a existência de gado nos dias que correm, tal como desde a sua descoberta. 
Mas vejamos o verdadeiro significado de Greenland:


"Etymology
Look up Greenland in
Wiktionary, the free dictionary.

The name Greenland comes from Scandinavian settlers. In the Icelandic sagas, it is said that Norwegian-born Erik the Red was exiled from Iceland for murder. He, along with his extended family and thralls, set out in ships to find the land that was rumoured to be to the northwest. After settling there, he named the land Grænland ("Greenland"), possibly in order to attract more people to settle there.[5] Greenland was also called Gruntland ("Ground-land") and Engronelant (or Engroneland) on early maps. Whether green is an erroneous transcription of grunt ("ground"), which refers to shallow bays, or vice versa, is not known. It should also be noted, however, that the southern portion of Greenland (not covered by glacier) is indeed very green in the summer[citation needed], and was likely to have been even greener in Erik's time because of the Medieval Warm Period."

Fonte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenland (em inglês por se tratar da versão mais segura do wikipédia).

Alguma duvida?!
E mais, reparem neste gráfico de evolução temporal da temperatura a nível global:





Fonte: http://images.google.pt/imgres?imgu...lution+since+1000&svnum=10&um=1&hl=pt-BR&sa=G

A anomalia de 0ºC, (para y=0) é obtida a partir da média dos valores de temperatura medidos por instrumentos (linha vermelha a partir de 1856 até 2000). Tudo o resto é meramente especulado, daí tamanhas incertezas.

Ainda assim entre 1200 e 1300 nem as melhores expectativas de altas temperaturas crêem que a temperatura fosse maior do que é hoje.

(Bem, acho que o contra-senso acabou aqui..)

Por fim, vamos lá aos gráficos, cuja explicação é tão simples quanto isto.
O CO2 é uma molécula polar, logo, e segundo, e uma vez que a terra tem um campo magnético, o CO2 vai ter tendência a dirigir-se para os pólos. Daí a sua concentração ser maior nos pólos. Daí os 394ppm em Vostok e 383 ou 383ppm de média global.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2008 às 13:30)

*Colonização da Gronelândia *

Em 980, foi possível navegar até ao sul da Gronelândia. Erik, o Vermelho, que fora banido da Islândia, conseguiu salvar a vida escapando para a Gronelândia. Após cinco anos regressou à Islândia para realizar a primeira acção de marketing da história.

Convenceu os seus amigos da Islândia sobrepovoada que se lhes oferecia melhores condições de sobrevivência numa verdejante terra que apelidou de Greenland (terra verde).

No ano 985, Erik, o Vermelho, partiu da Islândia acompanhado de 25 grandes barcos cheios de escandinavos para colonizar a Gronelândia. Esta esquadra foi apanhada por um violento temporal já próximo do sul da Gronelândia.

Em consequência, nove dos 25 barcos afundaram-se. Levaram consigo, para o fundo do mar, todos os seus passageiros. Os escandinavos sobreviventes da tempestade iniciaram os estabelecimentos coloniais do oriente e do ocidente da Gronelândia.

Estes pioneiros da colonização gronelandesa trouxeram o cristianismo com eles. Erik, o Vermelho, e a sua esposa Tjodhild construíram uma igreja que ficou sob a protecção do arcebispo de Nidaros (Trondheim). Ainda existem as ruínas da igreja de Herolfsnes.

Cem anos mais tarde, com o regresso do gelo, era impossível estabelecer contacto com os estabelecimentos coloniais da Gronelândia. Quando estes sítios foram visitados no século XVII, encontraram-se ruínas, nomeadamente dos templos religiosos, e sepulturas.

Mas não se encontraram vestígios dos mortos que pereceram pela fome que assolou a ilha com o regresso do frio. É muito provável que os velhos colonos os tenham embalado juntamente com os haveres que embarcaram a caminho da Nova Inglaterra.

Os gronelandeses pereceram porque se recusaram a adaptar-se à variação climática, ou seja, adoptar o modo de vida dos esquimós que já viviam naquela região e que continuam a sobreviver até hoje. Preferiram morrer como cristãos a viver como esquimós.

*A era dos vikings correspondeu ao período mais quente dos últimos mil anos. *Os cilindros de gelo retirados dos mantos da Gronelândia demonstram este facto.

In: Mitos climáticos 

A Gronelândia podoa não ser toda verde mas sim apenas o sul eu não quero imaginar o calor que faria na epoca para o pessoal conseguir chegar onde chegou tou a falar dos Vikings e dos seus barcos descapotáveis.

Apenas acho que quem aplidou tal ilha é porque quando lá chegou não deve tar dado de cara com gelo mais sim com pasto verdejante Gree (verde) Land (terra) terra verde esquesito não ?? 

Já para não falar que se a Inglaterra produzia vinho e tinha vinhas tambem é um pouco esquesito mas pronto.

Aquecimento é que está a dar quem não concordar com ele é louco como eu mas não faz mal  e os gráficos (muito manipulados e com muito photoshop) não mentem...vamos certamente aquecer isso ve-se a toda hora com todo o tipo de recordes de frio e tambem calor a culpa é do CO2 tem haver um culpado claro se não o ser humano desorienta-se.

Compara lá o teu gráfico com este  pelo menos na Europa já não falo no mundo.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 14:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Colonização da Gronelândia *
> 
> Em 980, foi possível navegar até ao sul da Gronelândia. Erik, o Vermelho, que fora banido da Islândia, conseguiu salvar a vida escapando para a Gronelândia. Após cinco anos regressou à Islândia para realizar a primeira acção de marketing da história.
> 
> ...



Mais uma moedinha, mais uma voltinha...
Mas vamos aos vikings primeiro..

Fonte:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viking

Vê o mapa dos territórios dos vikings.
Agora compara o clima do este da Gronelândia com Trondheim em Saami - Noruega. Qual é o mais frio? Mas nem é preciso ir a uma latitude tão alta.
Até porque a costa este, sul e sudoeste da Gronelândia é fortemente afectada pela corrente do golfo. 
E como vês os vikings não se davam nada mal com o frio.
Podes confirmar que é frequente essa zona da Gronelândia atingir temperaturas na ordem os 20ºC no verão, e com 20ºC tudo é verde. Há enormes pradarias verdejantes no sul da Gronelândia actualmente.
Também verás que no Inverno, mais facilmente a Noruega chega aos -30ºC que essa zona da Gronelândia aos -20ºC.

Também é verdade, que o vento a soprar de norte traz todo o ar frio e pode congelar tudo. Mas com uma permanência dos ventos quentes de sul, verás que facilmente a zona poderá até ter anos "amenos". É um clima completamente irregular.

Quanto aos teus gráficos mostram grande variabilidade de temperatura na Europa, mas eles também indicam que isso não significa que tenha havido a anomalias significativas a nível global. Para haver calor num lado, ou outro tem de estar frio.
Quanto às anomalias, em 1200 média europeia de 9,85ºC, e uma anomalia de +0.6ºC em relação à média (9,25ºC), parece-me bastante normal, e não indicada nada muito de relevante.

Mas concordo com o que dizes: Gráficos a projectar o passado têm uma margem de erro brutal... E são facilmente criados por qualquer um de nós em excel.

E por fim, a Inglaterra nunca teve vinhos de tão boa qualidade como nos dias que correm. Será do frio?

Bem, mas não quero que penses que estou contra ti, Mário. Volto a realçar a minha opinião da teoria do Caos, e aí o CO2 poderá ter o que "n" de culpa. Mas a culpa não é dele, é de quem o emite a mais do que a natureza assim o estabelece. Por isso o homem a culpar alguém, só pode culpar-se a ele mesmo! Coitado do CO2... É apenas um joguete neste descontrole.


----------



## Blizzard (22 Jan 2008 às 23:45)

Boas noites,  humm... isto tá calmo hoje... será do frio que faz?!?! 

Agora, e só porque gostam tanto de gráficos, tá aqui um link dum pequeno estudo (só são 267 pag.) 
"A CONNECTION BETWEEN GLOBAL WARMING AND SYNOPTIC METEOROLOGY" da autoria de *Stu Ostro *(Senior Director of Weather Communications).

*LINK*

É impressão minha ou a percentagem da cor vermelha a maior que a azul???   :assobio:


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2008 às 01:01)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas noites,  humm... isto tá calmo hoje... será do frio que faz?!?!
> 
> Agora, e só porque gostam tanto de gráficos, tá aqui um link dum pequeno estudo (só são 267 pag.)
> "A CONNECTION BETWEEN GLOBAL WARMING AND SYNOPTIC METEOROLOGY" da autoria de *Stu Ostro *(Senior Director of Weather Communications).
> ...



Pois, penso que o Mário Barros esteja sem computador, ainda não teve oportunidade para reapostar com a sua opinião. A verdade é que este tópico está a tornar-se verdadeiramente interessante, e muito longe de ser uma aparente batalha a campo aberto. 
Já repararam na quantidade de coisas que aprendemos assim que alguém "posta" alguma nova informação (ou um novo contra-ataque) ?! E isso quanto a mim é extremamente produtivo!
E acima de tudo vamo-nos respeitando mutuamente, como bons meteopt malucos que somos!

Mas bem, quanto ao ultimo post Blizzard, é algo extremamente extenso , mas muito elucidativo.. estive a lê-lo na diagonal.. A ver se amanha o lei-o mais a fundo!
De qualquer maneira reparei que a maior parte dos dados são dos states. A ver se encontras um estudo assim desta área da america do sul ou da ásia. A América do sul sei que tem estado cada vez mais fria, o continente asiático é que ninguem fala...


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jan 2008 às 03:20)

Peço permissão pela intromissão mas queria aqui acrescentar um dado que hoje é inverosímil:-Sim .De facto, existem dados hoje que baralham os cientistas .Os gráficos (anexos)oficiais não enganam:- então não é que o comportamento climático dos polos na  Terra está  desigual?Sabemos do degelo do Ártico sem precedentes mas também sabemos que o último Inverno na Antártida foi dos mais frios que há registo.E claro que a América do Sul,a região mais próxima, teve episódios invulgares,extremos até de frio.Não falo do nevão em Buenos Aires já que sabemos que um nevão exige reunir demasiadas circunstâncias que podem até concretizar-se sem que haja uma tendência clara de frio.Mas claro que é um indicador. O que importa são os registos de um vasto leque de regiões e aí , não há dúvidas:O Himisfério Sul ,com o El nino também a ajudar está em contra-ciclo...Ou será que somos nós cá a Norte?
Ciclos? Intervenção Humana?
A Eterna discussão ...


----------



## filipept (23 Jan 2008 às 09:49)

Blizzard disse:


> Boas noites,  humm... isto tá calmo hoje... será do frio que faz?!?!
> 
> Agora, e só porque gostam tanto de gráficos, tá aqui um link dum pequeno estudo (só são 267 pag.)
> "A CONNECTION BETWEEN GLOBAL WARMING AND SYNOPTIC METEOROLOGY" da autoria de *Stu Ostro *(Senior Director of Weather Communications).
> ...




Sem querer estar a discutir aquecimento ou arrefecimento (a minha posição está explicita mais atrás), quero apenas salientar que este trabalho é tudo menos cientifico, olhando pura e simplesmente do ponto de vista metodológico, pois apresenta algumas falácias. Depois desde a selecção temporal aos conceitos que não estão bem defenidos até á selecção dos dados. Se pegarem num livro de metedologia (por exemplo o do King, Keohane e Verba) verão esses erros.

Um dos erros já cometidos nestas páginas foi pegar num gráfico de cerca de 20 anos e tirar conclusões para algo muito mais extenso. (exemplo variação temperaturas)

Por exemplo os gráficos do nimboestrato são uma boa comparação, pois tem o mesmo periodo de tempo e as mesmas variáveis. Mas apenas podem tirar conclusões para esse periodo e não generalizalas.

Não estou aqui a criticar o trabalho deste ou daquele, estou a colocar algumas questões que já me foram colocadas a mim no ambito de invetigação. Eu fiquei "pasmado" com exemplos de grandes trabalhos considerados cientificos (e reconhecidos na altura) com enormes erros.


----------



## Blizzard (24 Jan 2008 às 01:27)

filipept disse:


> Sem querer estar a discutir aquecimento ou arrefecimento (a minha posição está explicita mais atrás), quero apenas salientar que este trabalho é tudo menos cientifico, olhando pura e simplesmente do ponto de vista metodológico, pois apresenta algumas falácias. Depois desde a selecção temporal aos conceitos que não estão bem defenidos até á selecção dos dados. Se pegarem num livro de metedologia (por exemplo o do King, Keohane e Verba) verão esses erros.
> 
> Um dos erros já cometidos nestas páginas foi pegar num gráfico de cerca de 20 anos e tirar conclusões para algo muito mais extenso. (exemplo variação temperaturas)
> 
> ...



Boas noites, 

Sem precisar de defender o autor deste trabalho (para quem o conhece), e porque fui eu que o citei, sinto-me na necessidade de esclarecer alguns pontos:

          1.	Todos os que já viram ou fizeram trabalhos universitários reconhecem que este não é propriamente um trabalho de fim de curso;

          2.	O próprio autor esclarece desde logo nas primeiras páginas que este não pretende ser um estudo cientifico rigoroso, mas tão só as percepções de um meteorologista, e citando:

       Pág. 7 – _“DISCLAIMERS AND ATTRIBUTION
          This presentation will violate the standard processes of journalism and
          science – no summary at the beginning – so you can share in the
          evolution of my thought process as it evolved and led to conclusions…

          This won’t be a rigorous scientific study with formal
          peer-reviewed content, it will be this weather forecaster’s    perceptions …
         and it will utilize the NCAR/NOAA/NCEP/CDC/ESRL reanalysis dataset,
         the assumption being that it is sufficiently accurate for this purpose, and
        in general the underlying science in this presentation is sound ...”;_

       Pág. 8 – _“DISCLAIMERS AND ATTRIBUTION
           I won’t have time to explain the meteorology involved and by necessity
i will be going through the material very quickly (strap on your seat belt!) …”_

3. Penso que o propósito deste trabalho não foi o de fazer futurologia ou tirar conclusões mas sim o de levantar questões pertinentes com base em factos ocorridos, documentados e analisados;

4. Ainda assim reconheço que a quantidade de factos relatados pode ser um pouco confusa para quem não esteve muito atento aos fenómenos meteorológicos nos US nos últimos anos;

5. Por isso, e tendo em conta mui respeitosamente a sua opinião, evocar uma série de autores de livros de metedologia (não confundir com meteorologia) parece-me um pouco exagerado e algo fora do contexto em relação ao tipo de mensagem que o autor deste trabalho pretende passar.

Disse.


----------



## filipept (24 Jan 2008 às 09:49)

É por isso mesmo que não posso tirar conclusões do trabalho dele ... Não tirando mérito ao trabalho, é claro, pois em termos de conhecimentos metereológicos quem sou eu para o questionar, isso é evidente.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 13:03)

*A ideologia das alterações climáticas *

O Prof. Doutor Delgado Domingos deu uma entrevista (não editada) publicada na revista Notícias Sábado. Encontra-se no blogue Estrago da Nação. Abarca vários temas como as linhas aéreas, as centrais nucleares, as barragens, as eólicas, os biocombustíveis e as alterações climáticas. A entrevista deve se lida no seu todo.

Por interessar ao MC a última faceta da entrevista, publicamos a seguir a parcela correspondente às alterações climáticas. As opiniões do Prof. Doutor Delgado Domingos são muito importantes pela sua coragem e determinação.

«P – A Conferência de Bali sobre alterações climáticas foi ou não um sucesso?

R – Considerou-se um sucesso por se ter conseguido colocar no texto final uma nota de rodapé que faz referência a um estudo do Painel Internacional [Intergovernamental] para as Alterações Climáticas (IPCC). Mas essa nota de rodapé remete, por sua vez, para outras duas notas que, na prática, a anulam, porque, na verdade, não são fixadas quaisquer metas, mas apenas indicações que são questionáveis.

P – Em todo o caso parece consensual que as alterações climáticas são já agora uma evidência, tanto assim que em 2007 se falou imenso do assunto…

R – Existem alterações climáticas mensuráveis mas existe também uma enorme manipulação ao reduzir tudo ao CO2 e equivalentes. O principal gás com efeito de estufa é o vapor de água. O alarmismo actual quanto às alterações climáticas é um instrumento de controlo social, pretexto para grandes negócios e combate político. Transformou-se numa ideologia, o que é preocupante.

P – Há uns anos falava-se que eram as petrolíferas a financiarem cientistas para negarem as alterações climáticas…

R – Agora é um pouco ao contrário.

P – Onde está então a verdade? Onde está a realidade?

R – Há três realidades: uma científica – que mostra os dados observados –, outra de realidade virtual – que se baseia em modelos computacionais – e outra pública. Entre as três, por vezes, há grandes contradições.

P – Mas afinal, na sua opinião, existe ou não aquecimento global provocado pelas emissões de dióxido de carbono das actividades humanas?

R – O último relatório científico do IPCC refere, por exemplo, que na Antártida o aumento da temperatura precedeu o aumento das emissões de dióxido de carbono, mas depois isso é omitido no relatório para os decisores políticos. Recentemente descobriu-se que afinal houve um erro em considerar que 1998 foi o ano mais quente no EUA desde que existem registos; de facto, o ano mais quente foi o de 1934. E agora sabe-se, depois de um grande escândalo, que no século XV ocorreu um crescimento abrupto de temperaturas idêntico ao que se verifica actualmente.

P – Então em ficamos? Existe ou não aquecimento global, na sua opinião?

R – Tem ocorrido um aumento da temperatura, até 1998, mas não se pode garantir que, nos próximos anos, continue e que esteja apenas associado às emissões de dióxido de carbono.

P – Nesse âmbito, a aplicação do protocolo de Quioto servirá para algo?

R – *Tudo o que seja feito para diminuir as emissões de dióxido de carbono é positivo, porque implicará redução dos consumos energéticos. Mas criar uma ideologia agarrada ao dióxido de carbono é um perigoso disparate.* Será preferível prepararmo-nos para as naturais evoluções do clima. Adaptarmo-nos, e estarmos preparados, caso aconteçam, o que significa, entre outras coisas, não destruir as dunas a pretexto de PIN, não construir em leitos de cheia, não impermeabilizar solos para não agravar os efeitos das potenciais e naturais ondas de calor, etc.

P – Em suma, advoga então que se siga a política preconizada pela Administração Bush…

R – Não se pode continuar a diabolizar os Estados Unidos. Os norte-americanos têm dos melhores estudos e especialistas nesta área. Basta dizer que o UCAR (University Corporation for Atmosferic Research) – um organismo norte-americano que estuda os fenómenos climáticos e meteorológicos – tem um orçamento de 200 milhões de dólares, enquanto o IPCC tem apenas 10 milhões, para além de que mais de 50% dos cientistas que elaboraram os relatórios do IPCC são americanos.».

In: Mitos climáticos

Vocês colam-se muito aos gráficos e ás teorias liguem mais aos factos  os factos só provam que as coisas não são como certas pessoas estão a querer que sejam.Estamos a começar a ter senhores com coragem em Portugal a contrariar a teoria Algoriana.

Esta teoria já é uma mistela entre politica e ciencia.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2008 às 16:05)

"*Tudo o que seja feito para diminuir as emissões de dióxido de carbono é positivo*, porque implicará redução dos consumos energéticos. Mas criar uma ideologia agarrada ao dióxido de carbono é um perigoso disparate. Será preferível prepararmo-nos para as naturais evoluções do clima. Adaptarmo-nos, e estarmos preparados, caso aconteçam, o que significa, entre outras coisas, não destruir as dunas a pretexto de PIN, não construir em leitos de cheia, não impermeabilizar solos para não agravar os efeitos das potenciais e naturais ondas de calor, etc."

É exactamente isto! (Boa pesquisa Mário Barros)

E mais acrescento (embora me volte a repetir...). Diminuir emissões de CO2 não implica apenas redução dos consumos energéticos, mas também uma redução do nível de toxidade ao nível do ar que consequentemente contamina o solo e a água. 

Quanto ao clima lá está! Ele sempre esteve em constante mudança, desde que há vida na Terra. Agora está mais quente, amanhã poderá estar mais frio ou um pouco mais quente. Não creio que as quantidades de CO2 atmosféricas tenham tanta influência nessas alterações quanto se pretende julgar.
Para o bem do planeta que se volte a valores de CO2 equivalentes aos do século XIX, se é que isso, algum dia, possa ser possível..

Agora em relação às 267 páginas...
Penso que seja da opinião de todos que a Europa, América do Norte, Oceânia e Antárctica, estão com uma anomalia positiva de temperaturas (falo dos últimos anos).
Em contra partida, a América do Sul, o Médio Oriente estão um pouco mais frescos. No entanto o que é que se passa com o maior continente do planeta: a Ásia?! E sobre o continente Africano? Os dados até então sobre estas regiões parecem-me pouco precisos e científicos, mas também percebe-se por haver neles menor quantidade de estações meteorológicas. No entanto, e para se fazerem trabalhos deste género, haveria de se ter um conta uma malha homogénea de estações meteorológicas e não: 1 estação por km2 nos U.S.A e 0.001 estações por km2 na Ásia em África.
Percebem onde quero chegar?

Quanto aos recordes de temperaturas enunciados, é normal que estando os U.S.A com uma anomalia positiva hajam mais recordes de altas temperaturas. O inverso se passaria com certeza se analisássemos a América do sul, ou seja, aí os recordes de temperaturas baixas seriam maiores.

Daí achar extremamente difícil (se não impossível) dizer-se: “estamos com uma anomalia de +1ºC global”, ou “vem aí a era o gelo”. Em Portugal, estamos há uma série de anos seguidos com uma anomalia positiva e no Botão? E no Nepal? Percebem?!

No entanto os fenómenos extremos multiplicam-se... Há dois dias em Lisboa estavam 23ºC, e para 2 de Fevereiro já se prevê que neve. Perante isto é quase irreal uma opinião uniformizada sobre a questão...


----------



## Luis França (25 Jan 2008 às 00:19)

*"Será preferível prepararmo-nos para as naturais evoluções do clima. Adaptarmo-nos, e estarmos preparados, caso aconteçam, o que significa, entre outras coisas, não destruir as dunas, não construir em leitos de cheia, não impermeabilizar solos..."*

Haja alguém que diga umas verdades no meio da carneirada.
Vamos é começar a utilizar os motores "verdes e ecológicos" que não libertam CO2 (como nós quando expiramos) mas sim vapor de água. Dizem que é "amigo do ambiente" mas esquecem-se que é o gás principal do dito efeito de estufa.
Mas que brincalhões que eles são. 

Como disse o Prof. Doutor, o principal gás com efeito de estufa é o vapor de água. 
Teremos de voltar à 4ª classe para aprender a ler?


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2008 às 01:58)

Luis França disse:


> *"Será preferível prepararmo-nos para as naturais evoluções do clima. Adaptarmo-nos, e estarmos preparados, caso aconteçam, o que significa, entre outras coisas, não destruir as dunas, não construir em leitos de cheia, não impermeabilizar solos..."*
> 
> Haja alguém que diga umas verdades no meio da carneirada.
> Vamos é começar a utilizar os motores "verdes e ecológicos" que não libertam CO2 (como nós quando expiramos) mas sim vapor de água. Dizem que é "amigo do ambiente" mas esquecem-se que é o gás principal do dito efeito de estufa.
> ...



Não percebi se isto era uma ironia ou não.
Deve ser da hora já ir adiantada

De qualquer maneira, para que não haja duvidas: o vapor de água representa 95% daquilo a que chamamos: "efeito de estufa".
E evaporar água não é toxico nem tem mal algum. Até porque comparado com a evapotranspiração das plantas, solo, oceanos, mares, lagos, rios, charcos, barragens, etc, aquilo que poderemos "evaporar" é uma fracção minima (mas do tipo < 0.0001%). E para mais, voltaria a cair em forma de precipitado
Chuva!!


----------



## Luis França (25 Jan 2008 às 02:10)

Claro que estava a ironizar.  
Mas gostei muito da entrevista (ao contrário das confusões que abundam por aí!). Acho hilariante a parte dos motores ecológicos que publicitam na imprensa (a piada foi pessoal).

Que eu saiba no séc. XV não havia motores como hoje em dia....


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2008 às 02:48)

Luis França disse:


> Claro que estava a ironizar.
> Mas gostei muito da entrevista (ao contrário das confusões que abundam por aí!). Acho hilariante a parte dos motores ecológicos que publicitam na imprensa (a piada foi pessoal).
> 
> Que eu saiba no séc. XV não havia motores como hoje em dia....



ah! Desculpa Luis

Sou eu que já estou na fase zombie...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 21:48)

*Frio, frio, frio *

Luis de Sousa, investigador do Instituto Superior Técnico, acaba de fazer um diagnóstico correctíssimo do Inverno a partir da situação do Árctico. Excelente.

Começa por referir a rápida recuperação do mar gelado, em Outubro-Novembro de 2007, que vaticinava ondas de frio como as que se vieram a verificar um pouco por toda a parte no Hemisfério Norte.

Salienta que o quase triângulo do Árctico (Pólo Norte, propriamente dito) ganhou espessura de gelo e arrefeceu.

Destaca as consequências em várias regiões. Nomeadamente, as repercussões nos consumos de energia para aquecimento das populações em França e em Espanha.

Depois do mês de Dezembro de 2007 mais frio desde o ano 2000, veio um início de Janeiro de 2008 com temperaturas duras na Grécia e Bulgária.

A Ásia central ficou coberta de neve, afectando o Turquemenistão e o Uzbequistão, o Irão, o Afeganistão e o Paquistão.

Sucederam-se apagões em cascata, devidos a cortes de energia de origem do gás natural, na Grécia e noutros pontos.

A neve em Bagdade foi um acontecimento invulgar. No mesmo dia nevou no norte da Arábia Saudita.

Este tempo agreste provocou mortes (300 no Afeganistão) e feridos não só pelo frio mas também como consequência de avalanches de neve. A Sibéria foi uma região mártir.

Luis de Sousa acompanha a análise com uma bela fotografia da NASA (Fig. 100).

Mas não foram apenas estes espaços aerológicos os visitados pelos anticiclones móveis polares. A América do Norte, no lado do Pacífico e na costa do Atlântico, sofreu consequências dessas visitas. No Iowa bateram-se recordes de frio.

Luis de Sousa acaba por dedicar uma parte importante da sua análise à situação na Índia e na China que é bastante inquietante. As notícias são relatadas pela Al Jazeera e pela Reuters.

O abastecimento de energia na China sofreu cortes aflitivos. É referido um défice de 70 GW (gigawatts, mil milhões de watts), potência equivalente à totalidade do Reino Unido.

Análise deveras interessante a partir da situação do Árctico, origem de todos estes acontecimentos. Este post, com é evidente, deve um grande favor a Luis de Sousa.

Se as autoridades tivessem a percepção de Luis de Sousa em Novembro de 2007 já tinham tomado medidas para defesa das populações.

Adenda: Luis de Sousa forneceu mais elementos sobre a situação na China. Uma carta sinóptica de superfície que mostra o campo das altas pressões estabelecido pelos anticiclones móveis polares e uma carta das temperaturas ao nível do solo. Como salienta o Luis, a situação é deveras preocupante.

In: Mitos climáticos


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2008 às 21:58)

Ninguém diria que voltei a chegar hoje aos 20,0ºC.
Foi a terceira vez neste que é o mês mais frio do ano.

Ai entropia, entropia. Só tu para criares cenários assim!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 22:02)

AnDré disse:


> Ninguém diria que voltei a chegar hoje aos 20,0ºC.
> Foi a terceira vez neste que é o mês mais frio do ano.
> 
> Ai entropia, entropia. Só tu para criares cenários assim!



Para o pessoal que tem a pressiana fechada neste assunto e não sabe o que é a entropia como eu aqui fica:

A entropia (do grego εντροπία, entropía) é uma grandeza termodinâmica geralmente associada ao grau de desordem. Ela mede a parte da energia que não pode ser transformada em trabalho. É uma função de estado cujo valor cresce durante um processo natural em um sistema fechado.

Fonte:Wikipedia

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH É CAOS no sistema que fixe hehe será que é mesmo o caos hmmmm


----------



## psm (29 Jan 2008 às 23:38)

Ola e a primeira vez que entro. saudaçoes aos fãns da meteorologia.                                                                                           Eu sou um bocado ceptico pois é "estranho" que na europa a seguir a   invasão do iraque se discuta tanto sobre alteraçoes climaticas e em poupança de energia.sera que fronecimento de pretoleo barato que a frança a alemanha tinhao e que se fechou teve "alguma influencia na resseçao".ja que a china começou a ir busca-lo a africa e a russia tem grandes reservas. Estranho que tambem alguns cientistas em portugal afirmem certos cenarios futurescos pois aquilo está cheio de incongruencias especialmente na questão da temperatura da agua do agua do mar e do upwelling.


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2008 às 00:09)

psm disse:


> Ola e a primeira vez que entro. saudaçoes aos fãns da meteorologia.                                                                                           Eu sou um bocado ceptico pois é "estranho" que na europa a seguir a   invasão do iraque se discuta tanto sobre alteraçoes climaticas e em poupança de energia.sera que fronecimento de pretoleo barato que a frança a alemanha tinhao e que se fechou teve "alguma influencia na resseçao".ja que a china começou a ir busca-lo a africa e a russia tem grandes reservas. Estranho que tambem alguns cientistas em portugal afirmem certos cenarios futurescos pois aquilo está cheio de incongruencias especialmente na questão da temperatura da agua do agua do mar e do upwelling.




Bem vindo Psm 
Podias trocar isso por miúdos??


----------



## apassosviana (30 Jan 2008 às 21:50)

psm disse:


> Ola e a primeira vez que entro. saudaçoes aos fãns da meteorologia.                                                                                           Eu sou um bocado ceptico pois é "estranho" que na europa a seguir a   invasão do iraque se discuta tanto sobre alteraçoes climaticas e em poupança de energia.sera que fronecimento de pretoleo barato que a frança a alemanha tinhao e que se fechou teve "alguma influencia na resseçao".ja que a china começou a ir busca-lo a africa e a russia tem grandes reservas. Estranho que tambem alguns cientistas em portugal afirmem certos cenarios futurescos pois aquilo está cheio de incongruencias especialmente na questão da temperatura da agua do agua do mar e do upwelling.



Penso o mesmo, mas e um assunto que ainda dará muito que falar. Neste momento ja nao sei se existe mesmo aquecimento global antropocentrico


----------



## psm (31 Jan 2008 às 23:24)

Estava um bocado cansado  na altura que escrevi a mensagem  "alguns cientitas" referencia ao SIAM. So mais uma questao para pensar.Será que vão incentivar as populações a deixar a carne de vaca,porco,galinha e etc?


----------



## psm (31 Jan 2008 às 23:25)

Estava um bocado cansado  na altura que escrevi a mensagem  "alguns cientistas" referencia ao SIAM. So mais uma questao para pensar.Será que vão incentivar as populações a deixar de comer a carne de vaca,porco,galinha e etc?


----------



## psm (31 Jan 2008 às 23:27)

Estava um bocado cansado  na altura que escrevi a mensagem  "alguns cientistas" referencia ao SIAM. So mais uma questao para pensar.Será que vão incentivar as populações a deixar de comer a carne de vaca,porco,galinha e etc? e os projetos para explorar o metano do fundo do oceano?!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2008 às 23:56)

psm disse:


> Estava um bocado cansado  na altura que escrevi a mensagem  "alguns cientitas" referencia ao SIAM. So mais uma questao para pensar.Será que vão incentivar as populações a deixar a carne de vaca,porco,galinha e etc?



Ipá vamos só comer palha erva e atum 

Prefrio morrer congelado  do que privar-me de tais alimentos...se chegarmos ao ponto de não haver pastos no Equador e trópicos as coisas estarão muito mal deve tar tudo congelado logo nós mortos á uns tempos...penso que as coisas não mudam tão rapidamente.


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2008 às 06:30)

Eu por acaso só nao com o carne animal. Eu referia á hipocrasia dos politicos no geral , se eles estão muito preocupados com o aquecimento então ajudem os paises do 3º mundo aeliminar as lixeiras ao ar livre.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2008 às 18:29)

psm disse:


> Eu por acaso só nao com o carne animal. Eu referia á hipocrasia dos politicos no geral , se eles estão muito preocupados com o aquecimento então ajudem os paises do 3º mundo aeliminar as lixeiras ao ar livre.



Estas a falar em código  os países de 3 mundo não se podem desenvolver porque se não emitem muito CO2 e depois isso faz muita comichão aos ocidentais porque tem concorrencia para alem da Asia... 

Isto é tudo muito bonito o engraçado mas daqui a uns 50 anos quando os países do Norte estiverem com os glaciares no quintal querem todos ir para o sul porque não aguentam com o frio no norte e Africa não está desenvolvida depois já se queixam.





Eu estou com uma duvida como é que um ecologista apaga um incendio ?? só pode ser com água que não é o unico elemento que não contem CO2 esperemos que um dia a Quercus não pegue fogo  será que eles lá na sede tem extintores ??


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2008 às 20:54)

Eu não sou da quercus sou socio pagante do gec etenho grandes divergencias em relação a este assunto e tive que ofercer a primeira edição do adagiario do drº Costa Alves pois disse-lhes que o unico mes que sai da norma é o março e não acreditavam e assim ofereci o livro .Meu hobby em relação ao ambiente tem haver com carvalhos especialmente carvalho cerquinho (quercus faginea) e carvalho negral (quercus pyrenaica) pois são aqueles que fazem a transição do norte temperado atlantico e o sul mediterranico e seguir estou na campanha cost watch poismar. Quando referenciei 3º mundo é em vias de desenvolvimento ex brasil,filipinas,china etc... E é lavagem cerebal que a europa dá as populações que é irritante ja que o lobby das renovaveis, nuclear e cientistas para subcidios de investigação (encher chouriços=modelos climaticos) aproveitaram a invasão do iraque


----------



## henriquesillva (1 Fev 2008 às 21:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu estou com uma duvida como é que um ecologista apaga um incendio ?? só pode ser com água que não é o unico elemento que não contem CO2 esperemos que um dia a Quercus não pegue fogo  será que eles lá na sede tem extintores ??


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2008 às 21:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estas a falar em código  os países de 3 mundo não se podem desenvolver porque se não emitem muito CO2 e depois isso faz muita comichão aos ocidentais porque tem concorrencia para alem da Asia...
> 
> Isto é tudo muito bonito o engraçado mas daqui a uns 50 anos quando os países do Norte estiverem com os glaciares no quintal querem todos ir para o sul porque não aguentam com o frio no norte e Africa não está desenvolvida depois já se queixam.
> 
> ...



lol..
Um ecologista que se preze apaga um "pequeno" incêndio com CO2, e sabes porquê? Porque este é um gás que rapidamente desoxigena o ambiente em redor. Sendo assim um incêndio (que se alimenta de oxigénio) é rapidamente extinto. E a verdade é que não é contra-senso nenhum. Até porque a rapidez deste processo evita que maiores quantidades de CO2 sejam lançados ao ambiente pelo do processo de combustão. Além disso, um incêndio circunscrito rapidamente, evita que se lancem outros gases poluentes para a atmosfera.
Agora se perguntares se se deve usar um extintor para apagar um incêncio florestal (lol) é obvio que a resposta é negativa.


----------



## psm (2 Fev 2008 às 02:23)

E depende que tipo de floresta, é se é de eucalipto  ou carvalhos autoctones.Lembrar de como era peninsula antes de o homem estar cá. A evatranspiração destas especies australianas é muito diferente das portuguesas pois as nossas libertam mais agua para atmosfera e enquanta a outras australianas e o que se sabe.
Quanto aos incendios apagar com co2. Pensem no modelo de floresta que se quer e não em apagar fogos e depois atribuir culpas(mass media) que já são os efeitos do aquecimento global e da generalidade com que alguns ecologistas afirmaram no debate organizado pelo gec na pedra do sal em 23 março de 2007 cascais.É que a culpa do mar subir tambem é das alterações climaticas como ouvi na televião um eng civil em relação a costa da caparica ele esqueceu-se de referir que as areias estão a ser retidas nas barragens e na explosão do imobiliario. 90% da areia vinda de norte perde-se no canhão da nazaré e depois diz que foram as marés vivas santa ignorancia estando na altura  marés de fraca amplitude no ano que findou esse eng era da universiddade nova de lisboa.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Em relação ao assunto "marés vivas" a de ser em novo topico que vou escrever. peço desculpa pela construção da resposta.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 16:04)

P2P é que é concordo plenamente.


----------



## psm (4 Fev 2008 às 19:49)

excelente ideia.


----------



## dgstorm (5 Fev 2008 às 13:16)

Eu ja ouvi e tambem ja li que o aquecimento global pode tambem provocar uma idade do gelo na Europa se uma grande quantidade de agua doce for 'despejada' no oceano atlantico... a corrento do atlantico norte pode parar (essa corrente influencia o clima na Europa) e provocar uma grande alteração no clima europeu... cidades como Madrid ficavam com o clima de Oslo por exemplo ! 

Isso será mesmo verdade ?
Qual será a probabilidade de isso acontecer ?


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2008 às 14:04)

dgstorm disse:


> Eu ja ouvi e tambem ja li que o aquecimento global pode tambem provocar uma idade do gelo na Europa se uma grande quantidade de agua doce for 'despejada' no oceano atlantico... a corrento do atlantico norte pode parar (essa corrente influencia o clima na Europa) e provocar uma grande alteração no clima europeu... cidades como Madrid ficavam com o clima de Oslo por exemplo !
> 
> Isso será mesmo verdade ?
> Qual será a probabilidade de isso acontecer ?



Pelo que eu aprendi numa cadeira que tive este semestre "ciclos geoquimicos", o que disseste é mesmo verdade. Com o parar da corrente do golfo, a temperatura média em Lisboa (por exemplo), cairia dos normais 16-17ºC de temperatura média anual, para os 10ºC. Mas são apenas teorias. A meu ver é obvio que os invernos europeus seriam ao nível do Canadá/EUA, extremamente gélidos. Mas também é verdade que os Verões seriam ainda mais quentes e abafados (devido à humidade), com o Atlântico à mesma temperatura que o Mediterraneo.

Quanto à probabilidade de isso acontecer, acho que não é tão pequena quanto isso. Mas não é algo a ser vivido pela a nossa existência, nem para a dos nossos filhos ou netos. O oceano é um reservatório que demora muito tempo a reagir a uma perturbação. E esse tempo aumenta quase exponencialmente com a profundidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2008 às 21:17)

AnDré disse:


> Pelo que eu aprendi numa cadeira que tive este semestre "ciclos geoquimicos", o que disseste é mesmo verdade. Com o parar da corrente do golfo, a temperatura média em Lisboa (por exemplo), cairia dos normais 16-17ºC de temperatura média anual, para os 10ºC. Mas são apenas teorias. A meu ver é obvio que os invernos europeus seriam ao nível do Canadá/EUA, extremamente gélidos. Mas também é verdade que os Verões seriam ainda mais quentes e abafados (devido à humidade), com o Atlântico à mesma temperatura que o Mediterraneo.
> 
> Quanto à probabilidade de isso acontecer, acho que não é tão pequena quanto isso. Mas não é algo a ser vivido pela a nossa existência, nem para a dos nossos filhos ou netos. O oceano é um reservatório que demora muito tempo a reagir a uma perturbação. E esse tempo aumenta quase exponencialmente com a profundidade.



Isso não é asim tão linear no que toca a gerações porque pensa-se que a Era Glaciar que se deu á 300 anos atrás foi resultado de um abrandamento da dita corrente que tu referes...ela está a abrandar isso é um facto agora qual vai ser o tempo em que chocamos com as consequências é que ninguém sabe podemos já estar a levar com elas ou então ainda podemos vir a levar com elas...até agora a humanidade ainda não passou por nenhuma era glaciar onde fosse capaz de apontar as suas causas eficasmente isto é medir temperaturas, densidades de nuvens gases que aumentam gases que diminuem percepitação etc...o problema mesmo é que não se sabe o que nos vai levar ao frio mas com o calor poem-se a mesma questão em vez de se andar a gastar rios de dinheiro com o com as campanhas CO2 porque não tentam dsescobrir quais são os mecanismos que fazem aquecer e arrefecer o planeta...Os climatologistas estão numa situação deprimente tal ciência parece a astronomia do século XVI onde vai ter de surgir um Copérnico se acham que a meteorologia está a avançar só se for em tecnologia porque em cabeças são ocas estão cheias de CO2 o CO2 é a explicação para tudo neste momento 

A questão do aquecimento é já quase uma religião 

Vamos esperar que a sopa ferva para o pessoal se queimar assustar e começar a pensar


----------



## psm (6 Fev 2008 às 21:35)

isso mesmo, campanhas Hipocritas em relação ao co2.quanto ao resto os politicos não fazem campanhas (carros de alta cilindrada,aviões a jacto e etc...)que eles mesmo utilizam


concordo plenamente.
obs:consumo energético  da caixa geral de depositos séde= +- 12000 habitações, o exemplo deve vir de cima.


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2008 às 21:43)

Já agora, se a queima dos combustíveis fosséis incluindo o material carburante dos automóveis, vulgo gasolina ou gasóleo, produz monóxido, perdão dióxido de carbono, quem terá tido a ideia "brilhante" de autorizar a prospecção de petróleo em Alcobaça e arredores? Não deveriam dar o exemplo?

Rico Carnaval....


----------



## psm (6 Fev 2008 às 22:21)

será que foi o cherne, ou o que não aumentava os impostos, ou o que está na onu e não sabia fazer as contas. foi um deles, deve ter sido algum.
há e no algarve também.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2008 às 23:43)

Isto está a descambar…
Vamos lá usar fundamentos naquilo que dizemos, se não armamos aqui uma salgalhada que ninguém se entende.

Em primeiro lugar, concordo contigo Mário Barros, quando dizes que o que eu disse “não é assim tão linear”. Tens toda a razão. Tratam-se de gráficos e formulas físico-quimicas de cálculos directos. Muitas vezes tendo em conta tendo variáveis estáveis, que na verdade não o são, aliás, nada num sistema aberto como a Terra é estável.

Mas em relação à “Era Glaciar que se deu á 300 anos atrás” parece-me uma gigantesca hipérbole daquilo que realmente aconteceu. Relembro que a ultima Era Glaciar (a chamada Glaciação de Wurm) foi há 150 mil anos. Não podemos confundir anomalias de +-1,2,3ºC com Eras Glaciares. O que referiste foi uma anomalia teórica, da qual não existe provas reais. O facto da Europa ter tido uma anomalia negativa, não significa que o Saara, ou a Amazónia, ou a Austrália não a tenham vivido como épocas quentes. Tal como agora. Estima-se que Janeiro de 2008 teve uma anomalia de temperatura negativa ao nível mundial. No entanto em Portugal, todos sabemos como foi.

Quanto ao abrandamento da corrente, como vês, ainda não trouxe qualquer frio. E ela está mesmo aqui ao nosso largo. Quando se diz que ela está a abrandar, não significa que está parada. Significa que esta está ligeiramente mais calma que era normal. (ou se calhar antes é que estava rápida, e isso mais uma vez ninguém sabe, porque a escala temporal de observações não é suficientemente grande.) Ela move-se milhões de m3 por segundo. Mas partindo mesmo do pressuposto que ela está significativamente mais calma, e que estamos num mínimo solar, não era suposto o Reino Unido já ter Icebergs à porta? E a “anomalia mundial” ainda é < -1ºC. E estamos em tempo de El Nina! 

Daí se depreende o quanto o sistema oceano-atmosfera, demora a reagir a estas variáveis que enunciei.



Mário Barros disse:


> gastar rios de dinheiro com o com as campanhas CO2 porque não tentam dsescobrir quais são os mecanismos que fazem aquecer e arrefecer o planeta...Os climatologistas estão numa situação deprimente tal ciência parece a astronomia do século XVI onde vai ter de surgir um Copérnico se acham que a meteorologia está a avançar só se for em tecnologia porque em cabeças são ocas estão cheias de CO2 o CO2 é a explicação para tudo neste momento
> 
> A questão do aquecimento é já quase uma religião
> 
> Vamos esperar que a sopa ferva para o pessoal se queimar assustar e começar a pensar



É verdade que os climatologistas estão numa má situação, mas não é devido ao CO2. Lembrem-se que ele é um ácido fraco. E as nossas emissões humanas já vão muito além do que aquilo que a natureza consegue absorver. Já falei disso e volto a repetir. É urgente travar a galopante subida da concentração de CO2 na atmosfera. Chuvas ácidas, aumento do pH na superfície oceânica, são causas directas desse aumento de concentração. Acredito que a meteorologia pouco sofre com esse aumento. Por isso basta de culpar o CO2 pelas alterações climáticas. Diminuição do CO2 sim, não pela climatologia, mas pela natureza e equilibrio do planeta.



psm disse:


> isso mesmo, campanhas Hipocritas em relação ao co2.quanto ao resto os politicos não fazem campanhas (carros de alta cilindrada,aviões a jacto e etc...)que eles mesmo utilizam
> 
> 
> concordo plenamente.
> obs:consumo energético  da caixa geral de depositos séde= +- 12000 habitações, o exemplo deve vir de cima.



Discordo plenamente! Alguém que estuda economia, gestão, fiscalidade, etc, pouco ou nada sabe sobre energia/ambiente/climatologia. O exemplo deve vir sim daqueles que sabem da matéria. Se sabemos o que é melhor, então há que ensinar isso e dar a ver aos que não sabem. Não os podemos julgar pela sua ignorância. Afinal ninguém os ensinou.
E não é por se ser um bom economista que se deve saber de climatologia.



Luis França disse:


> Já agora, se a queima dos combustíveis fosséis incluindo o material carburante dos automóveis, vulgo gasolina ou gasóleo, produz monóxido, perdão dióxido de carbono, quem terá tido a ideia "brilhante" de autorizar a prospecção de petróleo em Alcobaça e arredores? Não deveriam dar o exemplo?
> 
> Rico Carnaval....




Bem, se pensarmos que 70% do consumo energético português advém daquilo que disseste, eu creio que quem disse isso foi alguém muito inteligente ao nível económico, já que todo esse combustível vem além fronteira portuguesa. 
No entanto alguém que de certeza não percebe nada de ambiente. Mas enquanto não existirem alternativas verdadeiramente eficazes aos combustíveis fósseis, ninguém dará a palavra a alguém no ramo ambiental. 
Não menosprezando a climatologia (sendo esta uma área que adoro mesmo), deveriam haver gigantescos incentivos sim mas primariamente à alternativa a combustíveis fosseis.
Reparem que se nos tornarmos independentes deles, rapidamente o CO2 deixará de ser um mito, e voltará a valores normais. E então a climatologia poderá então virar-se para outros pontos, quanto a mim bem mais importantes: Radiação solar, salinidade dos oceanos, correntes, pressões, actividade vulcânica. Estes sim são fenómenos que estão directamente ligados às variações climatéricas.


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2008 às 23:58)

É verdade André, já me esquecia da taxa do CO2 que dá muito jeito ao Gore. Pode-se poluir desde que se pague a tal contribuição monetária. Afinal onde é que está a lógica destes debates? Poluam à vontade mas não se esqueçam de passar na tesouraria.

Alternativas ao petróleo já as há, não há é interesse ou esforço económico para  essa mudança. Querem todos acelerar ao máximo nos seus pópós e quem cá ficar que se amanhe (a confiar nos tais "modelos científicos" que só daqui a centenas de anos é que se notará alguma diferença); daí, quem tem a mão na massa é aproveitar enquanto cá andam; depois, logo se vê para quem cá fica. O velho espírito egoísta que tão bem caracteriza o Homem desde a noite dos tempos.

Outra pergunta: se o degelo nos dois pólos está a acelerar para onde vai aquela água doce toda? Não me digam que evapora todinha e nada fica no oceano. E as notícias daqueles vulcões debaixo dos pólos? Isso não conta na matemática do CO2? Não será isso que causa o aquecimento do fundo oceânico? A maior quantidade de vulcões são todos submarinos, ou não fosse o último recenseamento de 2005 a 2007 que encontraram 207.000 novos hotspots submarinos? Ou querem que acreditemos que a causa do aquecimento do fundo do mar é causado pelo CO2?

Há aqui muita informação mal explicada...será de propósito? Desculpem-me as ironias...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 00:13)

AnDré disse:


> É verdade que os climatologistas estão numa má situação, mas não é devido ao CO2. Lembrem-se que ele é um ácido fraco. E as nossas emissões humanas já vão muito além do que aquilo que a natureza consegue absorver. Já falei disso e volto a repetir. É urgente travar a galopante subida da concentração de CO2 na atmosfera. Chuvas ácidas, aumento do pH na superfície oceânica, são causas directas desse aumento de concentração. Acredito que a meteorologia pouco sofre com esse aumento. Por isso basta de culpar o CO2 pelas alterações climáticas. Diminuição do CO2 sim, não pela climatologia, mas pela natureza e equilibrio do planeta.



Tens a noção de que um vulcão produz tanto CO2 num dia como Nova York num ano as nossas emissões são efemeras não é por ai que o burro vai ás couves...isto não minha opnião e para além disso temos estado a reduzir 

E quanto a energias renováveis bem não falta para ai e ate algumas que o pessoal desconhece o problema só é um ainda há petróleo.

-------------------------------

*NASA: 1934 Hottest Year on Record *

NASA scientists this month corrected an error that resulted in 1934 replacing 1998 as the warmest year on record in the U.S.

Ops alguém se despenhou nos calculos afinal é 1934 o ano mais quente para os states.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 00:27)

Luis França disse:


> É verdade André, já me esquecia da taxa do CO2 que dá muito jeito ao Gore. Pode-se poluir desde que se pague a tal contribuição monetária. Afinal onde é que está a lógica destes debates? Poluam à vontade mas não se esqueçam de passar na tesouraria.




Se o Al Gore e companhia utilizarem esse dinheiro para a investigação que vá de encontro à solução do uso dos combustiveis fosseis, por mim a taxa ainda deveria ser mais cara, já que todos sabemos que dinheiro publico para a investigação é sempre o menos possivel. (Se vires páginas anteriores deste tópico, verás que eu posso ser tudo menos "Algoriano")



Luis França disse:


> Alternativas ao petróleo já as há, não há é interesse ou esforço económico para  essa mudança. Querem todos acelerar ao máximo nos seus pópós e quem cá ficar que se amanhe (a confiar nos tais "modelos científicos" que só daqui a centenas de anos é que se notará alguma diferença); daí, quem tem a mão na massa é aproveitar enquanto cá andam; depois, logo se vê para quem cá fica. O velho espírito egoísta que tão bem caracteriza o Homem desde a noite dos tempos.



Tens toda a razão neste ponto. No entanto, as alternativas ainda são muito poucas Luis. Ao nivel electrico são muito boas, mas não nos podemos esquecer que a electricidade só representa 30-40% da fatia daquilo que é considerado: "consumo energético". Ainda que todas as energias que produzam energia electrica sejam de natureza renovavel (hidrica, eólica, fotovoltaica, geotérmica, biomassa, ocenaos, solar e térmica), temos ainda um longo percurso para nos vermos livres dos combustiveis fosseis. Lá está: "querem todos acelerar ao máximo nos seus popós".



Luis França disse:


> Outra pergunta: se o degelo nos dois pólos está a acelerar para onde vai aquela água doce toda? Não me digam que evapora todinha e nada fica no oceano.



Fica mais de 99% nos oceanos, contribuindo assim para o reduzir da salinidade oceanica. Pensa-se que seja por isso que a corrente do Golfo está agora com menor intensidade que há 2 decadas atrás.




Luis França disse:


> E as notícias daqueles vulcões debaixo dos pólos? Isso não conta na matemática do CO2? Não será isso que causa o aquecimento do fundo oceânico? A maior quantidade de vulcões são todos submarinos, ou não fosse o último recenseamento de 2005 a 2007 que encontraram 207.000 novos hotspots submarinos? Ou querem que acreditemos que a causa do aquecimento do fundo do mar é causado pelo CO2?
> 
> Há aqui muita informação mal explicada...será de propósito? Desculpem-me as ironias...



Conta pois! Mas isso é um processo natural. Se o oceano repesenta 2/3 do globo, se a distancia que vai da superficie da crusta oceanica à astenosfera é menor que a que vai da crusta continental à astenosfera, então parece-me mais que fundamentado o facto de ser nos oceanos que existe maior actividade vulcanica. Já para não falar que quase todos os limites das placas terrestres neles estão.
Mas isto é um dado inacto. Enquanto o planeta estiver vivo geologicamente, a actividade sismica/vulcanica será uma presença constante.

Mas já agora, o fundo oceanico está mais quente?


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 00:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tens a noção de que um vulcão produz tanto CO2 num dia como Nova York num ano as nossas emissões são efemeras não é por ai que o burro vai ás couves...isto não minha opnião e para além disso temos estado a reduzir
> 
> E quanto a energias renováveis bem não falta para ai e ate algumas que o pessoal desconhece o problema só é um ainda há petróleo.



É verdade Mário Barros, mas o mundo está minado de "nova Yorks" e o CO2 emitido pela queima de combustiveis fosseis mundial é semelhante a um grande vulcão em permanente actividade. Um vulcão que a natureza não activou por sim. E volto a evocar aqueles gráficos de concentração de CO2 em ppm (páginas anteriores). Não é por origem vulcanica que a sua concentração tem crescido exponencialmente, ou é?

Começa a somar todo o fumo que sai dos tubos de escape + fumo que sai das termoelectricas mundiais + petrofiferas... Imagina a brutal caldeira que isso não dá. Agora em permanencia de 24h diárias, sem extinção à vista.

Temos estado a reduzir? Quem? Portugal? a Europa? E o resto do mundo?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 00:44)

AnDré disse:


> É verdade Mário Barros, mas o mundo está minado de "nova Yorks" e o CO2 emitido pela queima de combustiveis fosseis mundial é semelhante a um grande vulcão em permanente actividade. Um vulcão que a natureza não activou por sim. E volto a evocar aqueles gráficos de concentração de CO2 em ppm (páginas anteriores). Não é por origem vulcanica que a sua concentração tem crescido exponencialmente, ou é?
> 
> Começa a somar todo o fumo que sai dos tubos de escape + fumo que sai das termoelectricas mundiais + petrofiferas... Imagina a brutal caldeira que isso não dá. Agora em permanencia de 24h diárias, sem extinção à vista.
> 
> Temos estado a reduzir? Quem? Portugal? a Europa? E o resto do mundo?



Aqui tens a tua resposta:

O dióxido de carbono representa 0,037 % na composição da atmosfera. As emissões devidas às actividades humanas são apenas um vigésimo das emissões naturais. Três quartos daquelas são devidos à queima dos combustíveis fósseis. O outro quarto deve-se à desflorestação e às práticas agrícolas.

In:Mitos climáticos


----------



## Luis França (7 Fev 2008 às 00:51)

Ainda tenho aqui uma dúvida: aqui há uns anos dizia-se que os automóveis libertavam monóxido de carbono (ideal para aqueles que não gostam muito do 605 forte; era a alternativa mais barata...). Agora parece que foi promovido a dióxido de carbono. Em que é que ficamos? Será que foi a evoluçao natural dos motores de explosão? Eu sei que a pergunta é um pouco OffTopic mas esta dúvida assola-me há algum tempo...


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 00:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui tens a tua resposta:
> 
> O dióxido de carbono representa 0,037 % na composição da atmosfera. As emissões devidas às actividades humanas são apenas um vigésimo das emissões naturais. Três quartos daquelas são devidos à queima dos combustíveis fósseis. O outro quarto deve-se à desflorestação e às práticas agrícolas.
> 
> In:Mitos climáticos



Ainda bem que é apenas um vigésimo, caso contrario o nosso planeta iria fazer concorrência a Venus!

Ainda assim 1/20 de 0,037% = 0,00185%. Apesar de ser um fracção às milésimas, comparada à das centésimas tem uma importância super importante. Quer dizer que esse vigésimo de CO2 é a quantidade que a natureza não conseguirá equilibrar no ciclo natural do CO2, e por isso o vai acumular. e sabes onde? nos oceanos! E isto traduz-se na diminuição do pH.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 00:57)

Luis França disse:


> Ainda tenho aqui uma dúvida: aqui há uns anos dizia-se que os automóveis libertavam monóxido de carbono (ideal para aqueles que não gostam muito do 605 forte; era a alternativa mais barata...). Agora parece que foi promovido a dióxido de carbono. Em que é que ficamos? Será que foi a evoluçao natural dos motores de explosão? Eu sei que a pergunta é um pouco OffTopic mas esta dúvida assola-me há algum tempo...



Epá, não faço a minima ideia!
Mas entre monóxido de carbono (CO), e dióxido de carbono (CO2), a diferença está na quantidade de moléculas de oxigénio. Mas o CO é muito mais tóxico que o CO2. Basta vermos que CO é uma molécula de carbono para uma molécula de oxigénio, e o CO2 já tem duas moléculas de oxigénio


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 00:58)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda bem que é apenas um vigésimo, caso contrario o nosso planeta iria fazer concorrência a Venus!
> 
> Ainda assim 1/20 de 0,037% = 0,00185%. Apesar de ser um fracção às milésimas, comparada à das centésimas tem uma importância super importante. Quer dizer que esse vigésimo de CO2 é a quantidade que a natureza não conseguirá equilibrar no ciclo natural do CO2, e por isso o vai acumular. e sabes onde? nos oceanos! E isto traduz-se na diminuição do pH.



O que ??? 

Desculpa lá Venus é uma inversão total da nossa atmosfera é uma atmosfera constituida por mais de 95% de CO2 e apenas 0.0002% é vapor de água  o calor é tanto que as rochas fundem-se á supeficie é algo totalmente aterrador e infernal.

Sim mas existe para ai pessoal que diz que se não pusermos travão nisto vamos ficar como Vénus ahahaha juizo


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 01:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que ???
> 
> Desculpa lá Venus é uma inversão total da nossa atmosfera é uma atmosfera constituida por mais de 95% de CO2 e apenas 0.0002% é vapor de água  o calor é tanto que as rochas fundem-se á supeficie é algo totalmente aterrador e infernal.
> 
> Sim mas existe para ai pessoal que diz que se não pusermos travão nisto vamos ficar como Vénus ahahaha juizo



Tava a ser irónico contigo pah! Era preciso toda a astenosfera vir à superficie terrestre para isso acontecer! lol
Mas só para ainda tornar a deixa ainda mais catastrófica, a concentração de CO2 em Vénus é ~96,5%

So mais uma coisa, lá para cima disse que a anomalia de temperatura na terra no mês passado tinha sido < 1ºC, mas afinal ainda foi < 0,1%. Segundo o gráfico do Vince foi exactamente -0,08ºC. Finalmente um mês termicamente (a nivel mundial) perfeito, cuja anomalia é praticamente = 0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 01:09)

AnDré disse:


> Tava a ser irónico contigo pah!
> Mas só para ainda tornar a deixa ainda mais catastrófica, a concentração de CO2 é de ~96,6%
> 
> So mais uma coisa, lá para cima disse que a anomalia de temperatura na terra no mês passado tinha sido < 1ºC, mas afinal ainda foi < 0,1%. Segundo o gráfico do Vince foi exactamente -0,08ºC. Finalmente um mês mundialmente perfeito, cuja anomalia é praticamente = 0ºC



Desculpa deve ser sono 

Hehe só agora começou a arrefecer só agora...quando é que irá parar...

Resto de bota noite...


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 01:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desculpa deve ser sono
> 
> Hehe só agora começou a arrefecer só agora...quando é que irá parar...
> 
> Resto de bota noite...



Eu gostava de estar assim tão seguro Mário Barros. É que não nos podemos esquecer que estamos num minimo solar e em tempo de El Nina. E a anomalia foi de uns insignificantes -0,08ºC (e eu a pensar que tinha sido de -0,8ºC ).

Estava aqui a ver o gráfico do Vince! Reparem que foi nos ultimos três minimos solares que se deram as temperaturas mais baixas. Isto não nos poderá levar a crer que (à excepção dos próximos 2 anos que se seguem ao minimo solar) voltaremos a ter anomalias positivas?
E já agora, alguém sabe se os ultimos minimos solares coincidiram com a La Nina? É que se não coincidiram isso é mau! Significa que se não fosse a La Nina nem a uma anomalia negativa tinhamos chegado.








Tudo isto, claro a nivel mundial. Até porque já deu para perceber que o calor adora Portugal! Há-de estar a nevar no Rio de Janeiro e nós an praia a apanhar grandes banhos de sol.


----------



## psm (7 Fev 2008 às 06:47)

bom dia.
não se ensina, mas já vi secretários de estado em conferencias patrocinadas pelo próprio estado e ao lado de cientistas(portugal).E,existe um ministério da ciencia e tecnologia com alguns anos de existencia(12anos) que é a tutela do IM.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2008 às 10:43)

psm disse:


> bom dia.
> não se ensina, mas já vi secretários de estado em conferencias patrocinadas pelo próprio estado e ao lado de cientistas(portugal).E,existe um ministério da ciencia e tecnologia com alguns anos de existencia(12anos) que é a tutela do IM.



Bom dia!

Esses provavelmente serão cientistas a olhar para o seu bolso! Aliás o que não falta por aí são pessoas (de qualquer área profissional a olharem para os seus bolsos!). Talvez eles usem o seu dinheiro para posteriores investigações a seu próprio cargo. E depois vendam os estudos ao estrangeiro, ficam assim ainda mais prestigiados!  Ou talvez fiquem mesmo com esse dinheiro...
Mas lá está, isso parte da consiciencia e inteligencia de cada um. Tanto de cientistas, como de bancários, médicos, professores...


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2008 às 12:40)

AnDré disse:


> Estava aqui a ver o gráfico do Vince! Reparem que foi nos ultimos três minimos solares que se deram as temperaturas mais baixas. Isto não nos poderá levar a crer que (à excepção dos próximos 2 anos que se seguem ao minimo solar) voltaremos a ter anomalias positivas?



Eu penso a mesma coisa olhando para o gráfico. Parece apenas um intervalo, um pequeno intervalo e nada de muito excepcional comparativamente às décadas anteriores. Provavelmente regressaremos novamente à torreira após uma pequena pausa para descanso e alguma alegria para o Mário que já merecia  Oxalá que não seja assim, mas duvido. Mas há que ter esperanças.



AnDré disse:


> E já agora, alguém sabe se os ultimos minimos solares coincidiram com a La Nina? É que se não coincidiram isso é mau! Significa que se não fosse a La Nina nem a uma anomalia negativa tinhamos chegado.



Penso que não indicaste bem os minimos. Fiz este esboço, acho que estará mais ou menos correcto, mas posso-me ter engando,deixo os dados em baixo para verificarem. Também só indiquei os El Nino's e La Ninã's fortes.







Se estiver correctamente desenhado é dificil estabelecer qualquer relação entre os ciclos solares e as temperaturas. Mas isso não é novidade, se existisse relação não estariamos a falar da culpa do homem ou do CO2, estariamos a falar apenas do Sol. Estes ciclos solares de 11 anos (média) não explicam nem o aquecimento nem o fenónomo El Ninõ/La Ninã que continuam sem grandes explicações para as suas causas. Mas entre estes últimos e as temperaturas já parece haver alguma relação.

*El Niño/La Niña*

1977-78	El Niño
1978-79	
1979-80	
1980-81	
1981-82	
1982-83	Strong El Niño
1983-84	
1984-85	
1985-86	
1986-87	
1987-88	El Niño
1988-89	Strong La Niña
1989-90	
1990-91	
1991-92	Strong El Niño
1992-93	El Niño
1993-94	
1994-95	El Niño
1995-96	
1996-97	
1997-98	Strong El Niño
1998-99	La Niña
1999-00	
2000-01	La Niña
2001-02	
2002-03	El Niño
2003-04	
2004-2005 El Niño
2006-2007 El Niño
2007-2008 La Ninã (provavelmente forte)

*Ciclos:*

   1. March 1755 - June 1766
   2. June 1766 - June 1775
   3. June 1775 - September 1784
   4. September 1784 - May 1798
   5. May 1798 - December 1810
   6. December 1810 - May 1823
   7. May 1823 - November 1833
   8. November 1833 - July 1843
   9. July 1843 - December 1855
  10. December 1855 - March 1867
  11. March 1867 - December 1878
  12. December 1878 - March 1890
  13. March 1890 - February 1902
  14. February 1902 - August 1913
  15. August 1913 - August 1923
  16. August 1923 - September 1933
  17. September 1933 - February 1944
  18. February 1944 - April 1954
  19. April 1954 - October 1964
  20. October 1964 - June 1976
  21. June 1976 - September 1986
  22. September 1986 - May 1996
  23. May 1996 - January 2008
  24. January 2008 - ongoing 



O Sol tem obviamente muita influência no clima, e terá sobretudo não na frequência destes ciclos de 11 anos mas na intensidade e regularidade dos mesmos. Por exemplo o Mínimo de Maunder, um longo periodo de 70 anos com fraquíssima actividade solar foi provavelmente o responsável pela pequena idade do gelo com o qual coincidiu parcialmente e não a quebra da corrente do Golfo como outras teorias defendem.






Temos também os ciclos de Milankovitch responsáveis pelas glaciações e sobre esses ciclos poucas dúvidas haverá.


Mas falando do que se passa actualmente, por muita boa vontade que se tenha em acreditar em causas naturais, caro Mário, uma explicação convincente, uma teoria minimamente comprovada, continua sem aparecer. 

Apesar das trapalhadas do IPCC, alguns exageros, politiquices, falta de transparência e mesmo erros ou até manipulações de dados, a teoria do aquecimento antropogénico continua a ser a mais convincente. Pelo menos para já, pois nada mais há que explique o aquecimento actual e o seu ritmo. 

Mas eu pessoalmente também não compro os 90% de certeza que o IPCC tem na teoria, nem nada que se pareça. A Terra,o Sol e o clima são demasiado complexos para certezas desse nível, duvido que algum outro ramo de ciência perante uma complexidade destas pudesse alguma vez garantir um grau de confiança tão grande. Acho simplesmente impossível e se calhar até a resvalar um pouco para a não-ciência....  Mas nas outras teorias nem se fala. Por exemplo o Rui Moura do Mitos Climáticos que tu tens citado aqui muitas vezes  atribuiu quase tudo a ciclos naturais e aos anticiclones móveis polares. Estes últimos eu nem sequer consigo encontrar informação para entender melhor o conceito, quanto mais formar uma opinião sobre a sua validade.


----------



## Luis França (8 Fev 2008 às 18:39)

AnDré disse:


> É que não nos podemos esquecer que estamos num minimo solar e em tempo de El Nina.



Pois, o mínimo solar já é coisa do passado. A NOAA já anunciou que começou o novo ciclo 24 a 5 de Janeiro. Agora é que as coisas vão começar a aquecer e só por coincidência é que as culpas serão antropogénicas. Que o Homem polui tudo em que mexe isso ninguém tem dúvidas. Mas daí a dizer que esta fase quente da Terra é exclusivo do Homem, francamente, tenham dó! Claro que os governantes mundiais teriam alguma dificuldade em manter a população descansada e calma se dissessem que não há nada a fazer senão esperar e, isso sim, começar a re-adaptação às novas condições climáticas. Depois apareceu o einstein do Gore com aquele PowerPoint que os salvou da anarquia das massas. Toca de investir milhões e reunir as "tropas" (concordo que tentem minimizar a poluição do ar que respiramos), tipo "vamos dar as mãos e fazer muita força" com a promessa utópica que daqui a 50 anos conseguiremos inverter a tendência natural do Universo. Como se isso fosse possível... 



> 2008 Jan 05 - NOAA announces that the new solar cycle, cycle 24, has started. The Aurora observed during the Quadrantid MAC was likely part of the very first sequence of Aurora in the new season.



*link*

*O 1º sunspot do ciclo 24:*






*A Sunspot in the New Solar Cycle*


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 01:52)

Luis França disse:


> Pois, o mínimo solar já é coisa do passado. A NOAA já anunciou que começou o novo ciclo 24 a 5 de Janeiro. Agora é que as coisas vão começar a aquecer e só por coincidência é que as culpas serão antropogénicas.* Que o Homem polui tudo em que mexe isso ninguém tem dúvidas. Mas daí a dizer que esta fase quente da Terra é exclusivo do Homem, francamente, tenham dó!* _Claro que os governantes mundiais teriam alguma dificuldade em manter a população descansada e calma se dissessem que não há nada a fazer senão esperar_ e, isso sim, começar a re-adaptação às novas condições climáticas. Depois apareceu o einstein do Gore com aquele PowerPoint que os salvou da anarquia das massas. Toca de investir milhões e reunir as "tropas" (concordo que tentem minimizar a poluição do ar que respiramos), tipo "vamos dar as mãos e fazer muita força" com a promessa utópica que daqui a 50 anos conseguiremos inverter a tendência natural do Universo. Como se isso fosse possível...



Concordo plenamente!
Mas bem, já que pouco ou nada se pode fazer para que a terra aqueça/arrefeça, então ao menos que possamos então poluir menos. Já era um grande favor que fariamos aos restantes seres vidos do planeta e à nossa própria descendência/geração.


----------



## Luis França (9 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

> A Hoover Institution Study a few years back examined historical data and came to a similar conclusion.
> 
> "The effects of solar activity and volcanoes are impossible to miss. Temperatures fluctuated exactly as expected, and the pattern was so clear that, statistically, the odds of the correlation existing by chance were one in 100," according to Hoover fellow Bruce Berkowitz.
> 
> ...



*Sun's 'disturbingly quiet' cycle prompts fear of global cooling*


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2008 às 21:11)

Ontem li este artigo sobre a Costa portuguesa: Praias estão a desaparecer e a água a arrefecer, no seguinte link: http://www.globalnoticias.pt/gnpdf.pdf


----------



## psm (9 Fev 2008 às 21:33)

eu estou muito ou ele está a contradizer-se, ou quem escreveu é que está confundido se é ele é o contrario da investigação que ele chefiou,se foi o jornal é normal.

o  que é que a falta de areias nas praias tem haver com o aquecimento global?ver post anterior


----------



## Luis França (10 Fev 2008 às 01:49)

Talvez as águas estejam a subir devido aos degelos ou as correntes oceânicas se estejam a alterar.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2008 às 00:31)

Bem, estive agora a ler o artigo. E vou tentar deixar aqui uma explicação lógica que relaciona as alterações climáticas, com o facto das nossas praias estarem a desaparecer.

Como sabem em Portugal poucos são os rios que podemos classificar como rios selvagens, ou seja, rios que da nascente à foz não enfrentem obstáculos. Como maiores obstáculos ao percurso dos rios, temos as grandes obras de armazenamento de água: as barragens. 
As barragens, são de facto um grande reservatório de água, mas ao mesmo tempo um grande reservatório de sedimentos proveniente da erosão provocada pelos rios, que são transportados pelas águas destes e posteriormente sedimentadas no fundo da bacia da barragem, sendo eles impedidos de continuar o seu caminho até à foz, a fim de se fixarem nos taludes das praias. Ora, acontece que cada vez que há uma cheia, as barragens são obrigadas a fazerem descargas por vezes “brutais”. Mais do que água, quando uma descarga, as barragens libertam uma enorme quantidade de sedimentos que nas suas bacias se depositaram, às vezes durante meses a fio. Basta pensarmos há quanto tempo não se houve falar em descargas no nosso país. Essas descargas, são vulgarmente denominadas por “diarreia dos rios”, pelo facto da água libertada trazer consigo uma enorme quantidade de sedimentos e matéria orgânica que se havia depositado. Esses sedimentos são trazidos em tão grande densidade, que parte deles, e por força da corrente do rio, acabam por se depositar já longe da costa. Sendo assim, os taludes da costa vai ficando cada vez mais, sendo que a areia das praias, vai então ocupar esse lugar que deveria ser ocupado pelos sedimentos do rio. Daí se dizer que o mar leva a areia das praias. Ele não “a come”.  Simplesmente regula as superfícies da costa!

E o que é que isto tem a ver com as alterações climáticas?

Com chuvas cada vez mais irregulares, e para que não falte nem água, nem electricidade à população, as barragens são obrigadas a gerir da melhor forma o caudal dos rios. Com uma chuva mais constante e regular, os aprisionamentos de água seriam evitados. Poderíamos ter as barragens quase vazias no Inverno com a libertação de sedimentos, porque saberíamos que durante a primavera a chuva seria suficiente para as encher. O que acontece cada vez mais, é que estarmos, por exemplo, a 40 dias do final do Inverno, e as comportas mentem-se ainda bem fechadas. Provavelmente desde o Outono de 2006 que não existem um abrir de comportas generalizado. Ou seja, se na primavera o São Pedro se lembrar de nos contemplar com toda a chuva de uma só vez, o que vai acontecer é uma “valente diarreia”. Mais uma vez os sedimentos serão levados para longe da costa, e os que se depositarão na costa serão muito inferiores àqueles que se depositariam ao longo de um ano inteiro, caso os rios corressem de uma forma natural, ou pelo menos de uma forma mais ecológica. Mas isso significaria muitas vezes, ser uma maneira anti-social/económica. Até porque apesar de sermos um país à beira mar plantado, as carências de água são cada vez maiores.

“A zona de Viana do Castelo à Nazaré é a mais problemática.” 
Basta pensarmos que a grande maioria dos rios e barragens do nosso país se encontram na região norte e centro.

Em relação ao afloramento costeiro, é que já não entendo muito bem.  Quanto mais fortes forem as nossas nortadas, mais intenso será o afloramento e mais frias serão as nossas águas. Não creio que mais ou menos areia, possa estar relacionado com um maior ou menor afloramento costeiro. Talvez isso se deva só ao facto do professor ser climatologista, e uma intensificação do afloramento costeiro estar relacionado com as ditas alterações climáticas.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2008 às 11:10)

Na minha opnião a falta de areia nas praias tem a ver com o derretimento do gelo nos polos é que nem duvido isto 80% os restantes 20% vão para má gestão das areias e das construções em cima das dunas e etc.

Quanto aos rios que o André referiu penso que tem a sua logica mas é um processo que envolve um periodo geológico muito grandes tou a falar de milhares de anos.

Afinal a agua tem de ir para algum lugar quando o gelo desaparece não pode simplesmente evaporar a não ser que haja buracos na atmosfera por onde escapa o vapor de agua ou então que a agua dos ocenos seje infiltrada ate o nucleo... ás tantas existem buracões por baixo da crosta terreste que sugam a agua talvez seje por isso que andam a desparecer lagos inteiros.

Cada vez que se abre uma falha "água vaiii"...


----------



## Luis França (12 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

*Analyzing Global-warming Science
Interview of Dr. Arthur Robinson by William F. Jasper*

TNA: Al Gore also says that the UN’s IPCC has spoken, and the debate is over, because there is a consensus. What do you say to that?

*Dr. Robinson*: Right now the UN claims that they have about 2,500 people involved in this and about 600 scientists seriously involved. This is what Al Gore would point to today.
We have more than 22,000 scientist signers of our global-warming petition who’ve looked at the issue and concluded essentially the opposite of these United Nations people. This says nothing about the science. Science does not depend on polling. Just because we have 22,000, and the UN may have 600, does not matter. The only thing our petition demonstrates is that there is no consensus among scientists in support of the UN claims.
Scientific questions are never settled in this way. Science is about natural truth. The truth doesn’t require any advocate. It stands by itself.
In science, a scientist may discover the truth about something. Then he develops a hypothesis, and the hypothesis is tested by various means. So long as the hypothesis passes experimental tests, it becomes stronger and is further relied upon — unless it fails an experimental test. If it is a very fine hypothesis with wide utility, it may spread throughout the entire scientific community and become part of the basis of scientific knowledge. The process by which this is done is not what is important. The truth is important. Scientific truth is not determined by polling or by convening meetings.

TNA: What about Gore’s demonstration in his movie, with those very large graphs, that CO2 tracks right along with temperature and is, therefore, the cause of that warming?

*Dr. Robinson*: In those curves, the temperature goes up before the CO2 and goes down before the CO2. The CO2 lags the temperature. And the reason it does is that the CO2 rise is caused by the temperature rise rather than vice versa. As temperatures rise, carbon dioxide is released from the oceans, just as the carbon dioxide is released from soft drinks when their temperature rises. Gore shows the curves with poor resolution, so that this cannot be seen by the viewer. His film is filled with dozens of other deliberate errors and misrepresentations.

My favorite is the part where Gore says that “the scientists who specialize in global warming have computer models that long ago predicted this range of temperature increase.” He then displays a graph of their alleged “predictions” and the claimed actual temperatures.

This graph is bogus in several ways, but the most striking is that the computer-predicted curve begins in 1938 — before either Al Gore or the computer had been invented. Unless Al Gore invented the computer before he was born, and didn’t show it to anybody but climate modelers until after WWII, this is impossible, because there were no computers in 1938!


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2008 às 20:29)

Haja quem dê o exemplo. Outros deveriam seguir-se-lhe.

*Germany becomes the First Country to admit Clandestine Chemtrails Operations*

For all those activists who have been investigating and reporting on clandestine government operations around the world to manipulate our weather patterns, this news from Germany is groundbreaking.
The TV news report states that “the military planes of the German Federal Army are manipulating our climate; this is what the weather researchers are presuming and their suspicions are confirmed…
“We can state with a 97% certainty that we have on our hands chemical trails (chemtrails) comprised by fine dust containing polymers and metals, used to disrupt radar signals.”







Lembram-se deste *tópico*?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 20:38)

Pois os senhores Estados Unidos e as suas antenas lá não sei onde que aquecem a atmosfera e tambem já inventaram um pó qualquer que dissipa nuvens  só porque tiveram o Katrina não é preciso amedrontarem-se a tal forma...alias já se estava á espera de um furacão assim á uns 10 anos agora quando ocorrer em Nova York tambem se vai culpar o CO2 e bla bla é algo que tambem muitos cientistas já prevem porque já ocorreram no passado essencialmente nos finais do século 19 e houve altura que dois atingiram a cidade em menos de 5 anos.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Fev 2008 às 19:31)

Cenários de um Aquecimento Global?

Ou pura Fantasia?


-AVISO IMPORTANTE:


i
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ano de 2046. Outubro . O olho do furacão "Silva", um F5 ,na sua máxima pujança,encontra-se a apenas 80 Km a SW de Lisboa.
A Península Ibérica ainda mal refeita da devastação do Furacão "Ribeiro" um F4 que na semana passada destruiu importantes infra-estruturas do litoral português, prepara-se agora para ser fustigada por um F5 que irá recordar concerteza o F5 "Ferreira" o maior furacão desta época que nos atingiu em Agosto.
 Toda a estrutura da Protecção Civil está montada e cerca de 2 milhões de pessoas da região da grande Lisboa, local onde o Centro de Previsão de Furacões de Alcochete prevê o 1º impacto já foram evacuadas.
De registar que ainda assim, esta época de 2046 será considerada branda se comparada com 2044, ano em que 3 furacões f5 ( o " Lopes da Silva", o "Meireles" e o "Fonseca" e mais 6 F4 fustigaram a costa portuguesa.
Os Estados Unidos da Europa já disponibilizaram vontade em atribuir verbas substancias para fazer face aos prejuízos do Estado Português.
Os meteorologistas europeus estão agora preocupados com mais 2 furacões 
em formação e que se dirigem para a costa francesa,não se descartando a possibilidade de um deles atingir as ilhas britânicas...


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2008 às 22:56)

nimboestrato disse:


> Cenários de um Aquecimento Global?
> 
> Ou pura Fantasia?
> 
> ...




Parece-me fantasia a mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2008 às 23:13)

Se a terra gira-se ao contrario teriamos furacoes a torto e a direito  mas essas projecções tão erradas e se acontecerem só acontecem ate 2012 

Ainda por cima F5 não sei quem foi a mente brilhante que fez essa projecção... se andassem mas é a simular cenários frios em vez que andarem a ver quantas voltas dão os furacões é que eles faziam bem...mas pronto eles lá os devem simular mas não mostram a ninguém ainda gelavam as mentes ehehe.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Fev 2008 às 08:29)

nimboestrato disse:


> Cenários de um Aquecimento Global?
> 
> Ou pura Fantasia?
> 
> ...



*Claro que isto não é uma fantasia.Isto é mesmo uma brincadeira.
Mas a brincar, a brincar.......*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 12:59)

*O drama da seca *

O jornal Público de hoje, dia 13 de Fevereiro de 2008, logo na primeira página salienta «Há 91 anos que não chovia tão pouco em Portugal».

Desenvolve o tema na página 4 com elementos fornecidos pelo Departamento de Monitorização e Sistemas de Informação do Domínio Hídrico do Instituto da Água.

A análise cobre o período de Setembro de 2007 até quase a meados de Fevereiro de 2008. O Director daquele Departamento, Rui Rodrigues, afirmou ao jornalista do Público, Ricardo Garcia, que “Neste século [no século XX], só em 1917 choveu tão pouco entre Setembro e Janeiro.”.

Acontece que 1917 se caracterizou pelo início de um período de temperaturas crescentes que foi de, aproximadamente, 1910 até 1930 (como se sabe, os anos extremos dependem um pouco das fontes estatísticas).

Entre 1910-1930, o índice Oscilação do Atlântico Norte comportou-se exactamente com se está a comportar actualmente. Diz-se que apresentou uma fase positiva. Significa que as transferências meridionais de energia e de ar foram acentuadas.

Nestas circunstâncias, a dinâmica do Árctico é semelhante. Como sempre, foram os anticiclones móveis polares mais potentes no Inverno que se responsabilizaram pela intensificação daquelas trocas meridionais.

Vários leitores desejariam que se dedicasse mais atenção às tendências do que à situação imediata de tal ou tal região. Já por mais de uma vez se salientou a complicação de avançar com tendências.

Mas também várias vezes se destacou que a dinâmica actual também se caracteriza pelo desvio do potencial precipitável cuja existência é uma das três condições draconianas da pluviogénese.

Já se avançou com a explicação do mecanismo da seca ligado às estabilidades anticiclónicas de longa duração. Também já se viu que seca (défice de vapor de água) e efeito de estufa não jogam bem.

A água no estado líquido vai para algures. Precipita no estado sólido ou até no líquido em regiões bem distantes da Península Ibérica. Alguns glaciares estarão até a aumentar a sua massa (deveríamos observar o que se passa na Escandinávia e no Pólo Norte, propriamente dito).

Mas o que nos interessa agora é admitir a continuação de uma dinâmica como a actual. Ou seja, a seca veio para ficar. Pergunta-se: - O que andam a fazer os decisores políticos para adaptar o País a uma seca que se prevê prolongada?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Notável entrevista *

[Transcrição integral da entrevista publicada no Expresso on-line]

"Não estamos à beira de qualquer catástrofe"

João Corte-Real, 65 anos, o mais antigo investigador português do clima e o único professor catedrático em meteorologia do país (Universidade de Évora), afirma que os estudos científicos não permitem ainda concluir que a actividade humana é a principal responsável pelas alterações climáticas.* E sublinha que o movimento contra o aquecimento global é politicamente orientado, tanto em Portugal como no resto do mundo. Mas acha positivas as medidas tomadas pelos governos para reduzir as emissões de dióxido de carbono, embora sublinhe que "o CO2 não é um gás poluente, porque é fundamental na fotossíntese, só que em excesso afecta a radiação infravermelha que a Terra recebe, isto é, o aquecimento à superfície".*Virgílio Azevedo [entrevistador]

P - Estamos à beira de uma catástrofe nas alterações climáticas?

R - Acho que não vai haver qualquer catástrofe, e se estivermos, de facto, a viver uma alteração climática à escala planetária, que vai certamente bulir com os nossos hábitos e com muitas das nossas actividades, saberemos encontrar soluções para enfrentar essa situação. Falar em catástrofe não é científico, não é humano, é uma forma primitiva de apresentar as questões.

P - Porquê?

R - O clima não é uma constante, é por natureza variável, e o planeta Terra já foi sujeito a alterações climáticas no passado, para climas mais quentes e mais frios, e nunca houve um fenómeno catastrófico. Agora, muitos dos acontecimentos dramáticos que hoje observamos resultam ou de incúria ou de falta de adaptação a essas situações. Por exemplo, estamos a viver de novo cheias em Moçambique e mais uma vez as populações estão a ser sujeitas a fenómenos desastrosos para a sua vida pessoal, mas a verdade é que estas cheias são previsíveis e não há nenhuma medida muito visível para proteger as populações, que continuam a viver nos mesmos locais, com os mesmos hábitos.

P - Ou seja, não foram tomadas medidas de adaptação...

R - Exactamente. Temos de nos adaptar ao tempo que enfrentamos e tomar medidas eficazes. Só que estas medidas podem ser dispendiosas e os governos, como os fenómenos não acontecem todos os anos, vão esquecendo essas medidas ou têm dificuldades financeiras e, portanto, vão adiando a solução.

P - Os dados sobre o clima são fiáveis?

R - Há resultados de observações que apontam para uma alteração do clima e eu não os vou pôr em causa. O que ainda é discutível é se o homem é o principal responsável por essa mudança, isto é, não há certezas em relação às causas principais do fenómeno.

P - Portanto, aposta mais em medidas adaptativas do que em medidas para contrariar o aquecimento global...

R - Há aqui dois aspectos a considerar. Um é o tempo. A atmosfera tem comportamentos previsíveis com uma certa antecedência, que estão bem compreendidos, e aí julgo que os governos podem actuar sem grandes dúvidas. O caso das cheias em Moçambique. Em relação ao clima, como este é o apuramento estatístico de um certo período temporal – de 30 anos, no mínimo -, aí não temos ainda previsões.

P - E a actuação dos governos?

R - Tem de ser de um tipo diferente. O que dispomos em relação ao futuro são apenas cenários. Uma boa parte dos governos do planeta acredita que estamos a viver uma alteração climática que se vai acentuar, e que a causa é o lançamento para a atmosfera de gases ditos com efeito de estufa. Por isso, as medidas já tomadas apontam no sentido de diminuir as emissões e de desenvolver novas formas de produção de energia, já que as formas habituais lançam esses gases. Estas são medidas que os governos podem e devem tomar.

P - Porquê?

R - Não temos a certeza se é essa a principal causa das alterações climáticas. Mas é sempre positivo desenvolver formas de energia mais eficientes e que castiguem menos o ambiente.

P - Então defende uma alteração de prioridades, em que as medidas de adaptação passem a ser mais importantes?

R - Em relação aos fenómenos de tempo tem de haver medidas de curto prazo. Quanto ao clima, as medidas adaptativas devem também existir, nomeadamente no desenvolvimento de novas energias. Mas não apenas nisso, porque o homem está a perturbar o ambiente com incêndios florestais numa escala bastante apreciável, com formas de utilização do solo não adequadas à região em que se inserem e às alterações climáticas que já estamos a viver e, por consequência, há um certo número de actividades humanas que deveriam ser revistas e até evitadas. Portanto, não é apenas a redução das emissões de gases que interessa. Se alteramos o revestimento e o uso do solo estamos a mudar o albedo planetário, isto é, o coeficiente de reflexão para a radiação solar. E o albedo é um factor climático muito importante. Ou seja, devíamos olhar para as alterações climáticas de uma forma integrada.

P - Será possível prever um dia o clima?

R - Sim, com os desenvolvimentos tecnológicos, quer nas observações quer no cálculo científico, tal como hoje temos previsões do tempo. Agora, os actuais modelos de clima terão de ser muito melhorados em certos aspectos.

P - Em quais?

R - Repare que os actuais modelos estão a ser forçados para aquecer e, por consequência, se os processos naturais que podem contrariar o aquecimento estiverem mal representados nos modelos, obviamente que eles vão dar aumentos de temperatura que não se vão observar. É essa uma das razões por que prestigiados cientistas como Richard Lindzen, professor de meteorologia do MIT, não acreditam na corrente de pensamento dominante. Ele argumenta, e com razão, que o papel das nuvens, que é fundamental, está pessimamente representado nos modelos de clima existentes. E, de facto, estes modelos são ainda muito limitados – apesar de terem evoluído de uma forma fantástica - porque os processos ligados ao clima são muito complexos. Não é fácil estar a entender e a modelar estes processos.

P - Ainda não há uma Teoria do Clima? 

R - Não, e é esse o problema. Enquanto nos limitarmos a utilizar estatisticamente resultados de modelos imperfeitos, as coisas não vão avançar muito. Mas os cientistas que usam métodos estatísticos quer para tratar observações quer para tratar de resultados de modelos não são para descredibilizar. Há muitas incertezas ligadas a esta problemática. Temos de investigar mais, de melhorar mais os modelos e de procurar entender os processos.

P - As conclusões do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas (IPCC) da ONU são credíveis?
R - O IPCC é formado por um conjunto de pessoas que vão traduzir o trabalho da comunidade científica. São pessoas credíveis, agora não podemos esquecer que o Painel é politicamente orientado, as suas conclusões não são puramente científicas. E são apresentadas em termos probabilísticos, porque o IPCC toma as suas precauções na forma como fala. Mas também reconheço que muitas das pessoas que, em Portugal e fora do país, estão ligadas a esta problemática das alterações climáticas não são cientistas do clima.

P - Então por que estão eles envolvidos no processo?

R - Por causa da tal orientação política e porque as novas formas de produção de energia, justificadas pela necessidade de reduzir as emissões, envolvem interesses económico-financeiros, tal como as energias fósseis. Em Portugal há uma dezena de cientistas ligados ao clima que está fora de todo o processo nacional e internacional de preparação de medidas para enfrentar as alterações climáticas. A composição da delegação portuguesa na Cimeira de Bali é um bom exemplo desta realidade.

P - Há outros riscos ambientais que não estão relacionados com as alterações climáticas?

R - Sim, e é preciso estudar estes riscos e compará-los com os outros. Riscos ligados ao clima são riscos de emissões, de aumento de concentração de gases - que não são poluentes, porque o CO2 é um gás fundamental na fotossíntese, mas em excesso afecta a radiação infravermelha que a Terra recebe, isto é, o aquecimento à superfície. Mas há outros riscos ligados à energia nuclear, à produção artificial de alimentos, aos transgénicos, que podem ser superiores ou não - é preciso avaliar isso - aos riscos ligados à alteração do clima. As alterações climáticas vão ter impactos adversos na agricultura, na saúde, no turismo, na energia, nos recursos hídricos, etc., mas há outras actividades humanas que também têm impacto nos mesmos sectores.

P - E quanto aos fenómenos naturais?

R - Olhe, em 2007/2008 temos um bom exemplo: estamos a viver um fenómeno que começa no hemisfério Sul, o La Niña (o oposto do famoso El Niño), bastante intenso, que provocou anomalias em várias regiões do globo. Quando há um El Niño há um aquecimento global da troposfera. Acredita-se que foi devido ao La Niña que o último Verão foi fresco e chuvoso, por exemplo. O instituto meteorológico do Reino Unido já veio dizer que 2008 vai ser provavelmente o ano mais frio depois de 2000 por causa do La Niña. Isto justifica os fenómenos extremos que se têm registado no mundo, sobretudo na América do Sul. Esses fenómenos são preditíveis, as suas consequências são conhecidas e pode haver, por isso, uma intervenção humana para os mitigar.

P - O clima na Europa está mais quente?

R - Um trabalho de investigação feito pelo investigador João Santos, da Universidade de Évora, no âmbito do projecto europeu MICE (Impactos Extremos de Clima na Europa) conclui que sobre a Europa, quer na temperatura mínima quer na máxima, o número de episódios frios (em que as temperaturas mínima e máxima estiveram abaixo da média) diminuiu entre 1961 e 1990, e o número de episódios quentes aumentou. Mas esse aumento não foi uniforme, deu-se sobretudo numa parte da Europa do Norte e no Mediterrâneo Ocidental. Quando se fala em aquecimento global, não quer dizer que ele se dê em todos os lados e em todos os locais. Quer antes dizer que o positivo dominou o negativo na evolução das temperaturas. João Santos verificou também que a grande responsabilidade destas distribuições de temperaturas no período de referência (estamos a falar em dados reais e não em cenários) é devida à Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO). Registaram-se anomalias aquecimentos nuns lados, arrefecimentos nos outros - porque houve uma predominância da fase positiva da NAO em 1961-1990. Isto significa que não nos temos que reportar necessariamente a alterações climáticas.

P - Além do NAO, há outros exemplos?

R - Há também a chamada Oscilação Decadal do Pacífico, de baixa frequência, que acontece de 10 em 10 anos, que é referida por um cientista brasileiro que também não acredita nada no aquecimento global, Luís Carlos Molion, da Universidade de Alagoas, em Maceió. Segundo ele, o clima global é muito condicionado por esta oscilação na temperatura das águas do Pacífico (que sobe ou desce). E constata que esta oscilação está a caminhar para a sua fase negativa, o que significa que a partir de 2012-2015 vamos começar a ver as temperaturas na atmosfera a descer. Eu não sei se ele tem razão ou não, mas o que de facto sabemos é que quando determinadas oscilações estatísticas persistem, vão criar anomalias de tempo, de temperatura. Se existirem oscilações de grande período (de baixa frequência), podemos estar a sentir uma subida de temperatura e julgar que é uma tendência, quando na verdade não é.

P - E como pode a ciência explicar estas diferenças?

R - A atmosfera tem de obedecer às leis da Física, que obrigam a certos balanços de massa, de energia, de momento angular, etc. A circulação da atmosfera tem de ser feita para satisfazer esses balanços globais. Quando as temperaturas excedem um limiar, a atmosfera desestabiliza-se e criam-se perturbações (as frontais, as frentes) que acabam com a instabilidade. Portanto, podem acontecer ciclones tropicais para redistribui energia e momento angular. E isso pode explicar muita coisa, não é preciso pensar só em alterações climáticas.

In:Mitos climáticos

Haja alguém com juizo neste quintal á beira mar plantado...


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 13:18)

_A atmosfera tem de obedecer às leis da Física, que obrigam a certos balanços de massa, de energia, de momento angular, etc. A circulação da atmosfera tem de ser feita para satisfazer esses balanços globais. Quando as temperaturas excedem um limiar, a atmosfera desestabiliza-se e criam-se perturbações (as frontais, as frentes) que acabam com a instabilidade. Portanto, podem acontecer ciclones tropicais para redistribui energia e momento angular. E isso pode explicar muita coisa, não é preciso pensar só em alterações climáticas._

Ás vezes é difícil ter esta percepção mais que lógica das leis. Durante anos abordei de diversos ângulos a questão dos equilibrios, nomeadamente na química, fenómenos que se encontram ligados a uma disciplina científica, a química física. Ora os feníomenos físicos são logicamente aplicáveis á atmosfera! Um sistema como qualquer outro que tende para um equilibrio! E perturbado tem que efectuar essa tendência com as armas que tem!

Entrevista fascinante


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 13:42)

Mesmo muito muito interessante a entrevista 

Prova que é possível falar deste tema sem fanatismos, denuncia o que tem a denuncia, a vertente política por exemplo, não apela ao imobilismo de nada fazer ou deixar andar, nem tem crenças cegas de acreditar que é o homem ou natureza, mas sim termos alguma humildade para não pormos de lado nenhuma das hipoteses pois o clima ainda encerra muitos mistérios para nós.


----------



## psm (15 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

Mas que á muita hipocrasia a nivel politico, isso acho que todos concordamos.
Esta é uma pequena observação que escrevo. Vi um debate no canal arte e estavam presentes nesse mesmo debate um engenheiro da area do nuclear, outro das renovaveis e um engenheiro do ambiente(sem ofensa ao andré que esteve bem na explicação da falta das areias nas praias em portugal continental) e todos a defender  o apocalipse.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 21:38)

Bla bla bla bla bla esta relação não se pode fazer o costume  temos pouco de 50 anos de dados meteorologicamente fiáveis um furacão não depende apenas de água quente deve haver 1001 factores para descobrir...já pensaram que o numero de furacões aumentou consoante o pessoal ocupava as zonas costeiras e se apercebia de tal fenomeno é que foi depois da 2 guerra que se deu a explosão demográfica e o numero de furacoes aumentou até hoje  na minha opnião a ocupação de areas de risco são a explicação para muita coisa.


----------



## abrantes (19 Fev 2008 às 01:49)

AnDré disse:


> Tudo isto, claro a nivel mundial. Até porque já deu para perceber que o calor adora Portugal! Há-de estar a nevar no Rio de Janeiro e nós an praia a apanhar grandes banhos de sol.




Qdo nevar aqui pode ter certeza que a Europa estara sobre alguns metro de gelo hehehehe,..
Em 2008 aqui dentro de casa tivemos minima de 20.4ºC e máxima de 35.1ºC.
A propósito o debate de vcs esta decorrendo em altíssimo nivel parabens,..


----------



## Luis França (26 Fev 2008 às 10:22)

A tal reportagem da *RTL*.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2008 às 19:54)

A manipulação que se tem andado a fazer do clima vai-se pagar caro ai vai vai :assobio:


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2008 às 23:35)

Eu quando tiver tempo coloco aqui um estudo que li numa revista e que vai abrir o debate ainda mais , faço o scanner aquilo são 2 páginas mas dá pão para mangas.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2008 às 01:30)

Ainda não tinha lido esta entrevista! Está realmente muito interessante. 

Só há um se não pouco exacto. Dizer-se que o CO2 é um gás não poluente porque é utilizado no processo de fotossintese, é similar a dizermos que se aumentarmos a quantidade de oxigénio na atmosfera vivemos mais saudáveis!
Tudo tem um equilibrio como dizia o *vitamos* ali em cima, e da mesma forma que excesso de CO2 (sendo que a resposta da fotossintese está com dificuldades em acompanhar a tendência da subida da concentração do referido gás na atmosfera) significa uma diminuição do pH, um aumento de O2 significa uma maior toxidade da atmosfera!

Mas quanto ao resto, o professor esteve muito bem e coerente. Gostei

Em relação à manipulação do clima, concordo com o *Mário Barros* quando diz que ainda havemos de pagar caro por isto

PS: *psm* eu ainda só sou um protótipo de engenheiro ainda tenho muitas pestanas para queimar até lá chegar. E também não é do ambiente, quer dizer também é, mas não é bem. Chama-se engenharia da energia e do ambiente (energias renovaveis).


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 13:05)

Isto é o que dá ter-se dado a revolução insdustrial e a emissão de carradas de CO2 para atmosfera  o frio no século 19 não era para brincadeiras se o Al Gore descobre isto passa-se 

Cataratas do Niágara totalmente congeladas em 1911 

















Commentary:
This interesting set of photographs of a frozen Niagara Falls circulates via email and has been posted to various blogs and online forums. There is no reason to doubt the authenticity of the photographs. While the falls almost never freeze solid, it is not uncommon for mounds of ice to form a thick crust that covers the running water beneath. Strange and beautiful ice formations can be formed as mist and falling water freeze over.

In colder winters, the crust of ice can even reach from bank to bank and extend for miles down the river. In earlier times, visitors often walked out on these "ice bridges" to view the falls as depicted in the first image above. However, in 1912, an ice bridge broke up and three visitors fell to their deaths. Henceforth, walking out on the ice bridges was considered too dangerous. 

In: http://www.hoax-slayer.com/issue-70.shtml


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2008 às 11:17)

Como se pode ver nos ultimos 4.5 biliões de anos até á actualidade não existe qualquer padrão entre frio e calor apenas se alternam um para outro quando lhes apetece  por isso tanto afirmar que vem ai o frio ou o calor ambas tem 50% de valor...agora tambem depende dos factos.


----------



## rossby (29 Fev 2008 às 02:09)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda não tinha lido esta entrevista! Está realmente muito interessante.
> 
> Só há um se não pouco exacto. Dizer-se que o CO2 é um gás não poluente porque é utilizado no processo de fotossintese, é similar a dizermos que se aumentarmos a quantidade de oxigénio na atmosfera vivemos mais saudáveis!
> Tudo tem um equilibrio como dizia o *vitamos* ali em cima, e da mesma forma que excesso de CO2 (sendo que a resposta da fotossintese está com dificuldades em acompanhar a tendência da subida da concentração do referido gás na atmosfera) significa uma diminuição do pH, um aumento de O2 significa uma maior toxidade da atmosfera!
> ...



Resta saber se de realmente desta vez é o CO2 a aumentar primeiro e a temperatura depois e não o contrário ...

O CO2 não é considerado poluente. Já alguém se perguntou por que é que não há nem uma única estação de qualiddae do ar que faça medições de CO2?

Já alguém fez as continhas para saber qual a diminuição do pH na água para uma duplicação da concentração de CO2? 

Concordo 100% com as ideias do Prof. Corte-Real, sobre tudo sobre a invasão de pseudo-cientistas do Clima, vulgo paraquedistas, que de repente surgiram do nada para terem um lugar ao Sol nas negociatas do Carbono e das Energias Renováveis. Onde estavam essas "cabeças" ha 20 anos atrás, quando o termo "efeito de estufa" era practicamente desconhecido da maioria dos meios de comunicação social, para não falar dos portugueses em geral ?

Um abraço.


----------



## MESQUITA (29 Fev 2008 às 09:00)

Bom dia a todos os membros e leitores deste espectacular forum, que deveria servir de inspiração e reflexão a todos os portugueses.

É a primeira vez que estou a participar no forum e sou um adepto fervoroso do clima. No entanto achei a leitura do site que coloco de seguida muito interessante:

No entanto fico com a sensação de que existem duas correntes: a que concorda com o aquecimento global, e a que discorda. Não existem os "neutros".....

link extenso mas interessante:
http://resistir.info/climatologia/impostura_cientifica.html

cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Fev 2008 às 09:19)

MESQUITA disse:


> Bom dia a todos os membros e leitores deste espectacular forum, que deveria servir de inspiração e reflexão a todos os portugueses.
> 
> É a primeira vez que estou a participar no forum e sou um adepto fervoroso do clima. No entanto achei a leitura do site que coloco de seguida muito interessante:
> 
> ...



Muito bem vindo ao forum Mesquita...

Sim de facto é um site/artigo a destacar pois é redijido por um climatologista  não um talhante ou dona casa ou até mesmo politico pois toda a gente percebe do aquecimento global menos o climatologista


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Fev 2008 às 12:43)

Eu sei que já lá vai algum tempo desde este evento...mas não sabia que tinha sido noticiado por cá  aqui fica o refresh.

Queda de neve acidental  deve ter sido alguma nuvem polar que encalhou num banco de areia e descarregou ali mercadoria 

[SAPO]fT3ejLg27ccZhddTvzqa[/SAPO]


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 13:07)

rossby disse:


> Resta saber se de realmente desta vez é o CO2 a aumentar primeiro e a temperatura depois e não o contrário ...
> 
> O CO2 não é considerado poluente. Já alguém se perguntou por que é que não há nem uma única estação de qualiddae do ar que faça medições de CO2?
> 
> ...



Da mesma forma que não existe nenhuma estação de qualidade do ar que meça o nível de concentração do O2. No entanto este, em grandes quantidades pode degenerar células através de queimaduras quimicas, certo? Assim como o CO2 pode causar asfixia. 


_"*Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente:*

São cinco os poluentes englobados no índice de qualidade do ar apresentado, a saber:
- o dióxido de azoto (NO2)
- o dióxido de enxofre (SO2)
- o monóxido de carbono, medido segundo a média registada durante 8h consecutivas (CO 8h)
- o ozono (O3)
- as partículas inaláveis ou finas, cujo diâmetro médio é inferior a 10 microns"_

Reparem que são todos poluentes que de certa forma advêm directa ou indirectamente da queima de combustiveis fosseis. Não percebo onde está a duvida em se Recorrer o máximo possivel a Energias Renováveis!

Quanto à diminuição do pH, é a seguinte: 
Se tivermos em conta o reservatório oceanico no seu todo (fazendo uma média da sua profundidade +-4000m * a sua área), o pH vai diminuir em apenas algumas centésimas. Se tivermos em conta apenas o oceano superficial (até aos 300m), já poderá ascender à décima. Mas se tirarmos daí os primeiros 50-100m na qual se dá a esmagadora maioria da actividade biológica oceanica, aí poderemos ascender à unidade. E quanto vale essa unidade para as algas e corais das superficies oceanicas? Pois...


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 13:16)

MESQUITA disse:


> Bom dia a todos os membros e leitores deste espectacular forum, que deveria servir de inspiração e reflexão a todos os portugueses.
> 
> É a primeira vez que estou a participar no forum e sou um adepto fervoroso do clima. No entanto achei a leitura do site que coloco de seguida muito interessante:
> 
> ...



Eu sou neutro!
E sou neutro por isto: O CO2 é um gás de estufa que à partida armazena calor na atmosfera. Calor = a maior cinética molecular . Mas calor não significa necessariamente aumento da temperatura. Antes uma maior dinâmica entre as moléculas. Que tanto podem tender a formar vagas de frio como de calor. Daí há uns tempos ter falado do aumento da entropia atmosférica. Resumindo o aumento do CO2 é a meu ver um responsável pelos fenómenos extremos, não necessariamente ligado ao calor ou ao frio. Digo eu...

PS: Sou sim um apologista ao travão da subida calopante da concentração de CO2 (e gases afins provenientes da queima de combustiveis fosseis que diminuem a qualidade de vida de todo o sistema terra) na atmosfera.


PS: No mestrado do meu curso foi integrada uma cadeira chamada: Alterações climáticas, que é dada regida pelo professor Pedro Miranda - http://www.igidl.ul.pt/pmiranda.htm (ex-professor meu de meteorologia fisica) e mais 2 professores que ainda não sei quem são. 
Pena que só tenha esta cadeira para o ano quando começar o mestrado 
De qualquer maneira um colega meu disse logo: "André, com a cadeira!" :


----------



## rossby (29 Fev 2008 às 14:24)

AnDré disse:


> Da mesma forma que não existe nenhuma estação de qualidade do ar que meça o nível de concentração do O2. No entanto este, em grandes quantidades pode degenerar células através de queimaduras quimicas, certo? Assim como o CO2 pode causar asfixia.
> 
> 
> _"*Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente:*
> ...



Pois, mas não é bem por causa disso. A medição de CO2 para fins de monitorização da sua evolução ao longo de decadas deve ser feita em locais longe de fontes de CO2 , inclusivamente naturais como o caso do próprio homem. Isto significa que qualquer emissão próxima pode "contaminar" a componente de fundo atmosférico que se pretende determinar
Para terem uma ideia das estações que actualmente fazem estas medidas a escala global  podem visitar o site:

http://gaw.kishou.go.jp/cgi-bin/wdc...=world_map&category=Stationary&para=CO2&orgn=

Um abraço


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 17:00)

rossby disse:


> Pois, mas não é bem por causa disso. A medição de CO2 para fins de monitorização da sua evolução ao longo de decadas deve ser feita em locais longe de fontes de CO2 , inclusivamente naturais como o caso do próprio homem. Isto significa que qualquer emissão próxima pode "contaminar" a componente de fundo atmosférico que se pretende determinar
> Para terem uma ideia das estações que actualmente fazem estas medidas a escala global  podem visitar o site:
> 
> http://gaw.kishou.go.jp/cgi-bin/wdc...=world_map&category=Stationary&para=CO2&orgn=
> ...



* Um cientista que sabia o que medir*

_
O que realmente põe em risco a sobrevivência do homem são os fenômenos globais, que ocorrem lentamente e são difíceis de reverter._

São raros os cientistas que se dedicam a medir um único fenômeno. Mais raros ainda são aqueles que alteram o comportamento da humanidade com suas medidas.

Charles D. Keeling passou a vida medindo a quantidade de gás carbônico na atmosfera. Foram suas medições que demonstraram que a quantidade de gás carbônico está aumentando e que levaram os governos a se comprometer em adotar medidas para controlar esse aumento, como o Protocolo de Kyoto.

Em 1958, muito antes do surgimento de qualquer movimento ecológico, Keeling desconfiou que o gás carbônico (CO2) produzido pela queima do petróleo talvez estivesse se acumulando na atmosfera.

Decidiu então medir como variava a concentração de CO2. Escolheu o topo de uma montanha no Havaí, longe das grandes fontes de emissão de CO2 , para fazer suas medidas. Instalou no pico do Mauna Loa um aparelho capaz de medir continuamente a quantidade de CO2 na atmosfera.

Em 1958, na atmosfera, existiam 316 partes de CO2 para cada milhão de partes de gases. Durante os primeiros anos, ele descobriu que a quantidade de CO2 aumentava no inverno e diminuía no verão, refletindo a atividade das plantas, cuja fotossíntese depende da temperatura e da quantidade de luz.

A curva parecia uma montanha-russa. Foram mais de dez anos de medições contínuas para descobrir que a montanha-russa na verdade tinha a cada ano um pico um pouco mais alto que no ano anterior.

Finalmente foi possível demonstrar que o CO2 realmente estava aumentando. Entre 1958 e 2002, os níveis de CO2 na atmosfera aumentaram 17%.

Os resultados de Keeling formam a base para toda a discussão sobre o efeito estufa e o aquecimento global. Apesar de ainda haver discórdia sobre como os níveis de CO2 influenciam o clima, o degelo das calotas polares e o aumento do nível dos oceanos, a veracidade dos dados de Keeling jamais foi posta em dúvida.

Na última década, a hipótese de Keeling foi comprovada através da análise da quantidade de CO2 presente em bolhas de ar retidas no gelo polar.

Os cientistas analisaram bolhas retidas no gelo por centenas de anos e determinaram a quantidade de CO2 que existia na atmosfera antes do homem começar a queimar petróleo.

O gelo dos furos feitos no Ártico revelaram que durante centenas de anos a concentração de CO2 não se alterou, só aumentando a partir do fim do século 19. A intuição de Keeling estava correta, o homem realmente está modificando a atmosfera da Terra.

A maioria das destruições do meio ambiente que observamos é de fenômenos locais, que ocorrem em um período de tempo relativamente curto. É o caso do desmatamento da Amazônia, a poluição de um rio ou a mudança da qualidade do ar em uma cidade.

Mas o que realmente põe em risco a sobrevivência do homem são os fenômenos globais, que ocorrem lentamente e são difíceis de reverter.

Keeling foi o primeiro cientista a medir de maneira incontestável um desses fenômenos. Ele deve ter sido um homem realizado, tendo vivido o suficiente para ver a maioria dos países assumir o compromisso de combater o aumento do CO2.

Mas provavelmente morreu decepcionado. Seu país, os EUA, o maior consumidor de petróleo, ainda se recusa a assinar o Protocolo de Kyoto.

In Jornal da Ciência, Edição 2800
29 de Junho de 2005


----------



## psm (29 Fev 2008 às 18:52)

boa tarde.

só um pequeno pormenor,co2 para esquerda para direita e o metano?

há projectos para explorar esse mesmo metano no fundo dos oceanos.

um bocado de ironia. temos que dar aos politicos no geral oxido nitroso a respirar talvez as conferencias fossem melhor geridas especialmente os dos paises estados unidos,china,australia,russia


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

psm disse:


> boa tarde.
> 
> só um pequeno pormenor,co2 para esquerda para direita e o metano?
> 
> ...



Olá

CH4? Ora aí está uma novidade!
Mas explica lá que projectos são esses, *psm*! É que desconheço por completo.
Andei aqui a pesquisar, e encontrei isto vê lá se tem a ver com isto!



> *O que são os hidratos de metano?*
> 
> Quando as bactérias digerem a matéria orgânica, no fundo do mar, libertam moléculas de CH4 (metano). Estas moléculas acabam "aprisionadas" por cristais de água, formando os hidratos ou, ainda, combinam-se com o limo e o barro do fundo do oceano, formando bolhas de gás solidificado entre densas camadas de barro.
> 
> ...


http://www.freewebs.com/drchaves/opinio.htm


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Fev 2008 às 22:57)

*Clima à beira da Ruptura*

Até agora, a maioria dos cientistas tem situado num futuro mais ou menos distante (algures entre 2050 e 2100) os piores cenários desencadeados pelas alterações climáticas. Agora, um grupo de 52 cientistas divulgou um estudo que alerta para o facto do sistema climático da Terra poder estar já a atingir o ponto de não retorno. Isto é, o ponto em que as medidas para travar o aquecimento global serão inúteis para evitar o pior. No estudo, intitulado Elementos de Viragem no Sistema Climático da Terra, publicado pela revista * Proceedings of the national academy of science* o grupo de cientistas indica nove grandes elementos do sistema climático, situados em vários pontos do Globo, que já apresentam sinais de desequilíbrio. O problema é que como todos estão interligados, as alterações num destes elementos podem ter repercussões em todo o Planeta. A principal novidade do relatório em relação às previsões do IPCC está no prazo para a ocorrência das mudanças. Assim, enquanto o IPCC prevê que a interrupção das monções asiáticas e africanas só ocorram a partir de 2100, o grupo de investigadores considera que os dados actuais indicam que o fenómeno já sofreu alterações, visíveis na diminuição da intensidade e quantidade de precipitação. Da mesma forma, o relatório atribui à floresta amazónica uma esperança de vida de 50 anos. De acordo com os cientistas a desflorestação tem alterado o clima na Amazónia, tornando-se mais quente e menos chuvosao, o que será fatal para a vegetação local. Mais relacionada com Portugal está a previsão relativa às correntes oceânicas globais. Ao assegurarem o transporte da água quente das regiões tropicais até às regiões polares e vice-versa., estas correntes garantem o conforto térmico mínimo em todo o Planeta. Um dos seus braços é a Corrente do Golfo que passa pela perto da Europa, impedindo o Velho Continente, de gelar a proximidade com o Pólo Norte. A comunidade científica teme que a presença em excesso de água doce no Atlântico Norte possa interromper a corrente do Golfo, porém o IPCC não aconteça antes de 2100/2200. Mas os 52 investigadores envolvidos no estudo, analisando os dados mais recentes acreditam que a corrente do Golfo já está a enfraquecer apresentando como explicação o degelo da Gronelândia, o aumento da precipitação do Norte da Europa e o degelo dos glaciares. Assim sendo, prevêem um colapso desta corrente oceânica até 2100 o que levará ao arrefecimento do Hemisférico Norte.

Nove sinais que provam a mudança:

1- *Recuo da camada de gelo da Gronelândia*
Prazo previsto: 300 anos
Consequências: o derretimento deste imenso bloco de gelo levará a um aumento de 2 a 3 metros do nível do mar

2- *Colapso da corrente oceânica global*
Prazo previsto: 100 anos
Consequências: Arrefecimento a nível local, especialmente no Atlântico Norte: Europa, América do Norte. Alterações  da zona de convergência intertropical(que deve deslocar-se para o sul). Aumento do nível do mar.

3- *Colapso da plataforma gelada a Oeste da Antártida*
Prazo previsto: 300 anos
Consequências: A confirmar-se, a diluição desta enorme plataforma nos oceanos levará a aumentar 5 metros o nível do mar.

4- *O El Niño tornar-se-á mais intenso*
Prazo previsto: 100 anos
Consequências: Intensificação de seca no Sudoeste asiático e noutras zonas do planeta

5-*Desaparecimento da floresta amazónica*
Prazo previsto: 50 anos
Consequências: Diminuição acentuada da chuva, e perda de biodiversidade e extinção de espécies

6- *Alteração das monções na região ocidental de África*
Prazo previsto: 10 anos
Consequências: fome, seca

7- *Colapso das monções na Ìndia*
Prazo previsto: 1 ano
Consequência: seca

8- *Desaparecimento da floresta Boreal*
Prazo previsto: 50 anos
Consequências: Alteração da Biodiversidade

9- *Degelo no Ártico*
Prazo previsto: 10 anos
Consequência: o gelo no Verão deverá desaparecer, e o ponto de não retorno já foi atingido

Fonte: Nova Gente


Cá está a promessa que tinha feito um estudo interessante


----------



## Luis França (1 Mar 2008 às 01:24)

Há 2 anos que o Luper falava do enfraquecimento da corrente.... embora não seja cientista...


----------



## belem (1 Mar 2008 às 05:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Clima à beira da Ruptura*
> 
> Até agora, a maioria dos cientistas tem situado num futuro mais ou menos distante (algures entre 2050 e 2100) os piores cenários desencadeados pelas alterações climáticas. Agora, um grupo de 52 cientistas divulgou um estudo que alerta para o facto do sistema climático da Terra poder estar já a atingir o ponto de não retorno. Isto é, o ponto em que as medidas para travar o aquecimento global serão inúteis para evitar o pior. No estudo, intitulado Elementos de Viragem no Sistema Climático da Terra, publicado pela revista * Proceedings of the national academy of science* o grupo de cientistas indica nove grandes elementos do sistema climático, situados em vários pontos do Globo, que já apresentam sinais de desequilíbrio. O problema é que como todos estão interligados, as alterações num destes elementos podem ter repercussões em todo o Planeta. A principal novidade do relatório em relação às previsões do IPCC está no prazo para a ocorrência das mudanças. Assim, enquanto o IPCC prevê que a interrupção das monções asiáticas e africanas só ocorram a partir de 2100, o grupo de investigadores considera que os dados actuais indicam que o fenómeno já sofreu alterações, visíveis na diminuição da intensidade e quantidade de precipitação. Da mesma forma, o relatório atribui à floresta amazónica uma esperança de vida de 50 anos. De acordo com os cientistas a desflorestação tem alterado o clima na Amazónia, tornando-se mais quente e menos chuvosao, o que será fatal para a vegetação local. Mais relacionada com Portugal está a previsão relativa às correntes oceânicas globais. Ao assegurarem o transporte da água quente das regiões tropicais até às regiões polares e vice-versa., estas correntes garantem o conforto térmico mínimo em todo o Planeta. Um dos seus braços é a Corrente do Golfo que passa pela perto da Europa, impedindo o Velho Continente, de gelar a proximidade com o Pólo Norte. A comunidade científica teme que a presença em excesso de água doce no Atlântico Norte possa interromper a corrente do Golfo, porém o IPCC não aconteça antes de 2100/2200. Mas os 52 investigadores envolvidos no estudo, analisando os dados mais recentes acreditam que a corrente do Golfo já está a enfraquecer apresentando como explicação o degelo da Gronelândia, o aumento da precipitação do Norte da Europa e o degelo dos glaciares. Assim sendo, prevêem um colapso desta corrente oceânica até 2100 o que levará ao arrefecimento do Hemisférico Norte.
> 
> ...



Acho esse cenário muito pessimista, algo macabro e sinceramente mto pouco provável ( sobretudo no prazo que dão para as coisas acontecerem e até nos próprios acontecimentos).
Mas isto é só a minha opinião.
No entanto bom post! É bom lançar assuntos para serem discutidos aqui!


----------



## Minho (1 Mar 2008 às 15:43)

_
2- *Colapso da corrente oceânica global*
Prazo previsto: 100 anos
Consequências: Arrefecimento a nível local, especialmente no Atlântico Norte: Europa, América do Norte. Alterações  da zona de convergência intertropical(que deve deslocar-se para o sul). Aumento do nível do mar._

Aumento do nível do mar? Não sei qual é a relação entre o deslocamento da zona de convergência intertropical e o aumento do nível do mar, ainda por cima quando a frase começa com "...Arrefecimento a nível local, especialmente no Atlântico Norte..." local como? Só nos regatos e poças de água? É que se gela o mar do norte....  


_5-*Desaparecimento da floresta amazónica*
Prazo previsto: 50 anos
Consequências: Diminuição acentuada da chuva, e perda de biodiversidade e extinção de espécies_


Duvido que a Amazónia desapareça por causa de alterações climáticas. Vai desaparecer sim mas é por outras razões ( $$$$$ ).



_8- *Desaparecimento da floresta Boreal*
Prazo previsto: 50 anos
Consequências: Alteração da Biodiversidade_

Bem também dúvido que a floresta boreal desapareça por motivos de alterações climáticas  ( $$$$$ ). Aliás faria mais sentido que a floresta boreal até se expandisse mais para norte com o suposto degelo dos solos.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Mar 2008 às 20:38)

A minha opinião é que estamos efectivamente numa era de aquecimento global com potenciais pequenas idades de gelo. A actividade humana está influenciando, mas não consigo estimar qual o peso da sua contribuição no aquecimento global.

Para tal, e melhor do que medir a temperatura média do planeta à superfície, eu iria medir a temperatura média dos oceanos a várias profundidades, definindo o máximo de pontos representativos bem distribuidos espacialmente. Os oceanos são e sempre foram o grande amortecedor das anomalias (aquecimento ou arrefecimento). Quando medimos a temperatura à superfície, estamos na realidade a medir variações que os ocenos não conseguem amortecer! O que é bem grave! Imaginem que mesmo retirando o excesso de CO2, o metano, e o vapor de água (não esqueçamos também é gas de efeito estufa), e outros gases, a temperatura média do planeta seguiria muito provavelmente aumentando alguns anos senão mesmo décadas!

Para os defensores do "não-aquecimento global", os quais sempre que podem fazem referência a fenómenos/anomalias climáticas que contradizem o aquecimento, dou-lhes razão, e respondo-lhes que deverá ser cada vez mais comum acontecerem estas anomalias contraditórias do aquecimento, pois considero-as um sintoma do próprio aquecimento e significam que algo está fora do normal. Tem a ver com o modo como a atmosfera, a criosfera e os oceanos reagem a este acréscimo de energia potênciado pelo efeito estufa. Na maior parte das vezes não passarão de fenómenos locais, outras com menor frequência poderão ocorrer numa vasta área continental, e irá ocorrer de certeza absoluta 1 ou 2 anos em cada década em que a temperatura média global do planeta será mais fria que o normal.

No fundo todos sentimos esta tendência de aquecimento. Se vos lançasse uma aposta: A temperatura média do planeta nos próximos 10 anos será mais alta ou mais baixa? Penso que é muito mais cómodo apostar na subida, sem dúvida! Ou esperam que a temperatura dos oceanos baixe com um clique? Claro que não, é demasiado óbvio!

Para os defensores do arrefecimento global, dou-lhes alguma razão não fosse o âmbito global! Haverá efectivamente alterações nas correntes termo-salinas oceânicas que farão deslocar o calor para outras zonas, baixando e bem a temperatura nas rotas originais no caso das correntes quentes. Mas devemos pensar que as novas rotas para as correntes quentes irão provocar efeitos igualmente devastadores no clima, na fauna, na flora e no ser humano. 

A calote de gelo do polo norte, tenderá a desaparecer mas, em certos anos a superfície da calote polar poderá crescer bastabte, apenas com um senão, a camada de gelo será apenas superficial comparada com o que já foi no passado. No polo sul não desaparecerá a calote de gelo, pelo menos na zona continental, com altitudes até 3000m.

Faço um apelo aos cientistas: apostem no estudo dos oceanos, não substitimem o calor específico da água (é o mais elevado), os oceanos são uma enorme massa de calor que cobre 75% da superfície terrestre! Funcionam como um amortecedor para os excessos da actividade humana, para os excessos da geofísica do próprio planeta e também dos ciclos solares.

Estudem também o papel da biodiversidade marinha, que contribui também para a nossa atmosfera, que gases consomem, que gases libertam e o que lhes acontece com um pH menor (acidificação dos oceanos com absorção do CO2 na água). Estudem melhor a profundeza dos oceanos, nomeadamente a quantificação dos hidratos de metano depositados e o seu potencial de contribuição na influencia do clima futuro.

Abraço a todos!


----------



## psm (1 Mar 2008 às 21:48)

venho responder ao andré.
sim é isso mesmo.


----------



## rossby (1 Mar 2008 às 22:48)

psm disse:


> boa tarde.
> 
> só um pequeno pormenor,co2 para esquerda para direita e o metano?
> 
> ...



Contudo, o CH4 parece ter parado de aumentar. Deixo aqui um gráfico com os valores médios mensais do CH4 observados nos Açores (Ilha Terceira). O mesmo acontece um pouco por todo lado:


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 11:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Clima à beira da Ruptura*
> 
> Nove sinais que provam a mudança:
> 
> ...



1- Então mas isso já não está a acontecer toda a gente sabe que sim para além disso existe uma variabilidade todos os anos entre o Verão e o Inverno em que no Verão o gelo recua e no Inverno cresce mas claro nós só vemos imagens do Verão porque existem locais onde o gelo está a crescer tanto de Inverno como de Verão.

2- Hehe o ponto 2 é o mais interessante porque de facto já se está a passar a corrente desde 2003 tem estado a enfraquecer agora não sabemos se é normal se é anormal porque temos poucos registos a nivel temporal da mesma. Mas penso que quando eles falam em arrefecimento local devem se referir a áreas de micro climas por onde o arrefecimento irá começará claro depois expandindo-se para nivel regional e por fim continental e quem sabe mesmo global  vamos é saber quanto tempo demorará tal processo.

3- Então não é 50 anos  andam a brincar com a plataforma de gelo eu penso que tal placa nunca desaparecerá totalmente a não ser que seje por motivos geológicos que impessão o gelo de se formar.

4- Para mim é um fenomeno independente ele proprio é que define a sua propria intensidade.

5- Tal como o Minho já disse a Amanzonia não deverá desaparecer a não ser que por outros motivos €€€€ penso que não chegaremos a esse ponto porque teremos de nos preocupar com outras coisas  e vamos deixar a IKEA em paz.

6- Sempre existiram e a sua variabilidade é uma constante.

7- 2007 foi seco sem duvida para a India então tal como a China :assobio:

8- Os mesmos motivos do ponto 5.

9- Mas esta tem a noção do que está a dizer eu adorava saber de onde vem estas projecções até os putos de 9º ano sabem mais de ciência que eles estamos a falar de Verões com temperaturas abaixo dos -40ºC ou mais que eu saiba o gelo só desaparece a partir dos 0ºC para cima logo como é que o gelo vai desaparecer totalmente ás tantas é raptado por ET'S já não lhes chega o pessoal dos barcos e submarinos nucleares  por favor pretextos para utilizar o ártico como fonte de €€€.

Mais uma vez alerto que fenomenos muitos frios são consequência do aquecimento global  
Há e se o petroleo voltar a aumentar é do CO2 á e se vocês forem despedidos do vosso emprego ponham a culpa ao CO2 e se pisarem algum presente de um cão na rua ponham a culpa ao CO2 ele é o culpado de tudo malandro   nós estamos cá graças a ele.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2008 às 16:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> 9- Mas esta tem a noção do que está a dizer eu adorava saber de onde vem estas projecções até os putos de 9º ano sabem mais de ciência que eles *estamos a falar de Verões com temperaturas abaixo dos -40ºC ou mais* que eu saiba o gelo só desaparece a partir dos 0ºC para cima logo como é que o gelo vai desaparecer totalmente ás tantas é raptado por ET'S já não lhes chega o pessoal dos barcos e submarinos nucleares  por favor pretextos para utilizar o ártico como fonte de €€€.



O texto dá uma certa vontade de rir de tantas catastrofes que aponta, mas tu Mário Barros também tens o teu "q" de piada. 



> The boundary is generally considered to be north of the Arctic Circle (66° 33’N), which is the approximate limit of the midnight sun and the polar night. Other definitions are based on climate and ecology, such as the 10°C (50°F) July isotherm, which roughly corresponds to the tree line in most of the Arctic.
> Average winter temperatures can be as low as -40°C (-40°F), and the coldest recorded temperature is approximately -68°C (-90°F).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arctic


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 17:11)

AnDré disse:


> O texto dá uma certa vontade de rir de tantas catastrofes que aponta, mas tu Mário Barros também tens o teu "q" de piada.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arctic



Isso são peridos relativamente efemeros se a temperatura ultrupassar os 0ºC durante mais de 5 dias é um recorde  e são pequenas partes existem muitos locais que não vem temperaturas aicma dos -20ºC durante anos.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2008 às 17:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso são peridos relativamente efemeros se a temperatura ultrupassar os 0ºC durante mais de 5 dias é um recorde  e são pequenas partes existem muitos locais que não vem temperaturas aicma dos -20ºC durante anos.



Só se for no interior da Gronelância, porque em Pleno ártico, é frequente as temperaturas serem >10ºC em pleno Verão. Por exemplo, Longyearbyen, penso que seja a cidade mais a norte do planeta a 78,13ºN, tem uma temperatura média em Julho de 6,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 17:54)

Hehe nem precisam de congeladores 





In:http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremos_da_Terra


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2008 às 18:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hehe nem precisam de congeladores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verão:
Verkhoyansk chega aos impressionantes 37ºC
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verkhoiansk

Oimjakon tem 15ºC de temperatura média em Julho.
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagem:Klimadiagramm-Oimjakon-Russland-metrisch-deutsch.png

E Alert, é o lugar mais ao norte permanentemente habitado no mundo, localizado a 82° 28′ N 62° 30′ W apresenta as seguintes temperaturas médias em Julho: *Tmin: 1ºC; Tmáx: 6ºC*.
http://www.wunderground.com/NORMS/DisplayIntlNORMS.asp?CityCode=71082&Units=both

Ainda não vi nada com -20ºC no Verão!
Mas como disse é capaz de existir, em alguns pontos especificos do interior da Gronelância.
E -40ºC no hemisfério norte em pleno Verão, será que existe? Talvez sim, mas apenas em situações pontuais, nunca em média.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 14:34)

Este documentário é uma pérola por fim encontrei-o com legendas para o colocar aqui 

POR FAVOR imploro-vos vejam o documentário  e divulguem a mensagem...


----------



## Vince (8 Mar 2008 às 17:59)

Toma lá Mário 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Barros, prenda de fim de semana


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 18:58)

Obrigado Vince.

Não se tem visto esse senhor  será que emigrou para o Sahara...  se calhar tá metido nalguma piramide.


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2008 às 19:00)

Realmente Mário isto continua a arrefecer... é gelo por tudo o que é canto. Até já nem a terra do pai natal escapa. Que grande nevão! 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/winter_FMI


----------



## LUPER (8 Mar 2008 às 19:16)

Agreste disse:


> Realmente Mário isto continua a arrefecer... é gelo por tudo o que é canto. Até já nem a terra do pai natal escapa. Que grande nevão!
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/winter_FMI



Caro amigo, deve-se ter esquecido que este ano bateram-se em Portugal records de temperaturas negativas para o mês de Novembro desde que existem registo, ou será que isso tb se deve ao Aquecimento Global?


----------



## LUPER (8 Mar 2008 às 19:49)

Em resposta à grande noticia do IM, proponho que eles tb coloquem esta, fica sempre bem ser imparcial.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/hadleycentre/news/cc_global_variability.html


----------



## filipept (8 Mar 2008 às 19:54)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/hadleycentre/news/cc_global_variability.html sem o thumbsup vai directo o link 

Não sei o que o IM ganha com isso 

Upsss já tinhas corregido


----------



## LUPER (8 Mar 2008 às 19:57)

Tem piada que este tipo de noticias não chegam, cá .

http://blacklistednews.com/view.asp?ID=5773


----------



## LUPER (8 Mar 2008 às 19:58)

filipept disse:


> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/hadleycentre/news/cc_global_variability.html sem o thumbsup vai directo o link
> 
> Não sei o que o IM ganha com isso



Eu tb não, mas que a balança está só pra um lado isso está.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 20:02)

LUPER disse:


> Em resposta à grande noticia do IM, proponho que eles tb coloquem esta, fica sempre bem ser imparcial.
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/hadleycentre/news/cc_global_variability.html



Não conhecia esse "relatório" 

Parece que afinal o mundo não é apenas a Finlândia  eu não percebo qual é o medo de falar de frio mas ok


----------



## LUPER (8 Mar 2008 às 20:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não conhecia esse "relatório"
> 
> Parece que afinal o mundo não é apenas a Finlândia  eu não percebo qual é o medo de falar de frio mas ok



Este tipo de noticias são serias machadadas no IPCC, se o Verão for frio como espero, ai talvez muita gente comece a pensar pela sua cabeça.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 20:08)

*Conferência condena histeria do aquecimento global *

A Conferência Internacional do Clima, realizada em Nova Iorque, de 2 a 4 de Março de 2008, foi concluída com a aprovação da seguinte declaração:

Declaração de Manhattan sobre 
Alterações Climáticas

O “aquecimento global” não representa uma crise global

Nós, cientistas e investigadores do clima e de áreas afins, economistas, decisores políticos e dirigentes de empresas, reunidos na Times Square, Nova Iorque, participando na Conferência Internacional sobre Alterações Climáticas, de 2008,

Consideramos que as questões científicas devem ser resolvidas pelo método científico;

Afirmamos que o clima sempre variou e continuará a variar, independentemente das actividades humanas, e que o dióxido de carbono (CO2) não é um poluente mas antes um componente indispensável à vida do planeta;

Reconhecemos que as causas e a extensão das recentes variações climáticas são tema de debate intenso na comunidade científica do clima e que as afirmações insistentemente repetidas de um suposto consenso entre especialistas do clima são falsas;

Afirmamos que os esforços dos governos, ao afixar na lei regulamentos que são gravosos para a indústria e para os cidadãos, no sentido de encorajar a redução das emissões de CO2 retardarão o desenvolvimento sem impacte significativo na evolução das variações climáticas do planeta. Tais políticas diminuirão significativamente a prosperidade futura e reduzirão a capacidade das sociedades para se adaptarem às inevitáveis variações do clima, aumentando desse modo, e não diminuindo, o sofrimento humano;

Observamos que um clima mais quente é na generalidade menos prejudicial à vida na Terra do que um clima mais frio;

Declaramos por este meio:

Que a pretensão de restringir emissões antropogénicas de CO2 corresponde a uma errada afectação de capital intelectual e de recursos, os quais deveriam ser dedicados a resolver problemas reais e sérios da humanidade.

Que não existe nenhuma prova convincente de que as emissões de CO2 das actividades industriais do passado, do presente e do futuro sejam a causa de variações climáticas catastróficas;

Que os esforços dos governos na aplicação de impostos e regulamentações penalizadoras para a indústria e para os cidadãos com o objectivo de reduzir emissões de CO2 resultarão na redução da prosperidade do Ocidente e no progresso dos países em desenvolvimento sem afectar o clima;

Que a adopção de medidas de adaptação à medida das necessidades é extraordinariamente mais económica do que as tentativas de mitigação que desviam a atenção e recursos dos governos da resolução dos problemas reais dos seus povos.

Que a variação do clima pretensamente causada pelo Homem não é uma crise global.

*Em consequência, recomendamos:

Que os dirigentes mundiais recusem os pontos de vista do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas, das Nações Unidas, bem como dos trabalhos que ganharam popularidade, embora erróneos, como «Uma Verdade Inconveniente».

Que todos os impostos, regulamentos e outras intervenções destinados a reduzirem as emissões de CO2 sejam imediatamente abolidos.*

Aprovado em Nova Iorque, a 4 de Março de 2008.

In: Mitos climáticos

Isto é uma bomba


----------



## LUPER (8 Mar 2008 às 21:33)

Mais uma noticia de um jornal.

http://www.newsmax.com/brennan/global_warming/2008/03/04/77689.html


----------



## Vince (8 Mar 2008 às 21:35)

Há motivos de satisfação para os "coolers" mas não ponham tantos foguetes antes da festa  Uma andorinha não faz a primavera, vamos ver como corre o resto do ano e o próximo. Mas sobretudo aguardemos pelo fim da La Ninã a ver o que sucede. O relatório do Met Office diz isso mesmo. 

Eu estou super curioso com o que se vai passar ao longo deste e do próximo ano. Eu desprezo os fanáticos dum lado e do outro da barricada e gostaria de continuar a assistir a alguma arrefecimento para frear os mais obcecados na causa humana, pois nada como uma finta climática para fazer repensar e estudar melhor as coisas e perder-se alguma arrogância e política que contamina demasiado esta questão.

Quanto ao processo ao Al Gore, é uma bocado de treta, foi apenas uma maneira inteligente de chamar a atenção para a conferência que decorreu nos EUA com muitas figuras que não aceitam o aquecimento antropogénico. Essa conferência foi boicotada por todos os climatologistas ligados à corrente antropogénica (ver por ex. justificação aqui) quanto a mim lamentavelmente. E também foi quase boicotado a nivel mediático, o que também é mau, mas isso já sabemos que é quase sempre assim.


----------



## LUPER (8 Mar 2008 às 21:36)

Mais uma que nunca passa pelas tvs.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=ae6GlcvBtldY&refer=home


----------



## LUPER (8 Mar 2008 às 21:41)

Olha o Presidente Checo juntou-se aos descrentes. 

http://www.ceskenoviny.cz/news/index_view.php?id=300343


----------



## LUPER (8 Mar 2008 às 21:44)

Vince disse:


> Há motivos de satisfação para os "coolers" mas não ponham tantos foguetes antes da festa  Uma andorinha não faz a primavera, vamos ver como corre o resto do ano e o próximo. Mas sobretudo aguardemos pelo fim da La Ninã a ver o que sucede. O relatório do Met Office diz isso mesmo.
> 
> Eu estou super curioso com o que se vai passar ao longo deste e do próximo ano. Eu desprezo os fanáticos dum lado e do outro da barricada e gostaria de continuar a assistir a alguma arrefecimento para frear os mais obcecados na causa humana, pois nada como uma finta climática para fazer repensar e estudar melhor as coisas e perder-se alguma arrogância e política que contamina demasiado esta questão.
> 
> Quanto ao processo ao Al Gore, é uma bocado de treta, foi apenas uma maneira inteligente de chamar a atenção para a conferência que decorreu nos EUA com muitas figuras que não aceitam o aquecimento antropogénico. Essa conferência foi boicotada por todos os climatologistas ligados à corrente antropogénica (ver por ex. justificação aqui) quanto a mim lamentavelmente. E também foi quase boicotado a nivel mediático, o que também é mau, mas isso já sabemos que é quase sempre assim.



Infelizmente os boicotes sucedem-se, mas quem manda é a natureza, o homem pensa que consegue mudar a natureza, mas esta é bem mais forte que todos nós. 

Desde quando o CO2 é poluição? A desinformação estás ao rubro e com isso lá vão caregando as pessoas com mais impostos ditos verdes. Até nos roubam a comida para poderem fazer combustiveis verdes, que de verdes só têm o nome.


----------



## Vince (8 Mar 2008 às 22:22)

LUPER disse:


> Desde quando o CO2 é poluição? A desinformação estás ao rubro e com isso lá vão caregando as pessoas com mais impostos ditos verdes. Até nos roubam a comida para poderem fazer combustiveis verdes, que de verdes só têm o nome.



O CO2 não é poluição, é um gás inofensivo e vulgar na atmosfera mas como é um dos gases do efeito estufa pode ser considerado poluente nessa perspectiva.  Não me choca esse pormenor apesar de efectivamente ser errado dizer-se que é um poluente, o vapor de água nessa perspectiva também o seria.

De qualquer forma é legitimo todos termos dúvidas sobre o CO2, essa é a minha maior dúvida também nesta questão do aquecimento global. A percentagem de CO2 é pequena no total dos gases efeito de estufa na atmosfera e a que é libertada pelo homem pode-se dizer que é ridiculamente pequena. Custa-me muito a acreditar que consiga ter efeitos tão rápidos e acentuados como os que dizem ter. 

No entanto, também leio por aí muito disparate simplista sobre o assunto. Há muita coisa que vejo escrita que fala apenas nas quantidades do CO2 e ignora "inteligentemente" o resto da teoria.  

A teoria do efeito do CO2 não se resume à quantidade de CO2 libertada pelo homem mas sobretudo no efeito multiplicador que essa quantidade (apesar de muito reduzida ou mesmo ínfima no total da atmosfera) tem sobre o gás prevalecente, o vapor de água. O chamado "positive feedback", em português, a auto-alimentação, em que esse CO2 apesar de ser pouco no global provoca um pequeno aquecimento que por sua vez provoca uma "reacção em cadeia" ao provocar mais evaporação da água libertando-se assim mais e mais vapor de água para a atmosfera que por sua vez provoca mais e mais aquecimento, num ciclo, dizem-nos, infernal.

Eu se olhar só para as quantidades de CO2 libertadas também acho ridiculo, sempre achei e tive as maiores dúvidas  sobre o assunto. Mas se há cientistas a dizerem-me que é depoletado este ciclo de auto-alimentação eu no mínimo tenho que respeitar um pouco a questão, pois é matéria no qual não tenho know-how para avaliar se será assim ou não. Vou tendo as minhas dúvidas mas também não ignoro o resto, que pode não ser descabido de todo. Respeito e vou seguindo com atenção tudo isto.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 01:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Conferência condena histeria do aquecimento global *
> 
> A Conferência Internacional do Clima, realizada em Nova Iorque, de 2 a 4 de Março de 2008, foi concluída com a aprovação da seguinte declaração:
> 
> ...




Bem isto hoje aqueceu! Ou terá arrefecido? 
Bem, no fundo não aconteceu nada que não fosse previsto. Causa efeito da dinâmica das moléculas. Depois do calor, vem o frio. Vejamos o que vem a seguir ao frio... Ou muito me engano, ou nos próximos 10 anos Amareleja ultrapassa os 48ºC. Entretanto volta a nevar em Lisboa, não dois anos seguidos mas 4. E depois a Filândia volta a ter uma anomalia não de +4 a +6ºC, mas de +6 a +8ºC. E entretanto neva no Cairo. Enfim...

Quanto que recomendado no descrito em cima, apenas tenho a referir que atrás do CO2 na industria pesada, transportes e afins, vem sempre o CO e todos os outros que já se por aqui referiram. Mas em favor ao desenvolvimento e ao fim do sofrimento humano, eu sugiro que faça do tubo de escape do seu automóvel, o aquecedor de sua casa.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 01:55)

Vince disse:


> Já sairam os dados da medição de temperaturas por satélite da UAH (University of Alabama in Huntsville) do mês de Fevereiro.
> O mês registou uma ligeira anomalia postiva.
> 
> 
> ...



Epá que desilusão!
Tanto frio, tanto frio, e afinal foi apenas *-0,046ºC*. Onde é que andou a La Ninã?  
Estamos realmente muito mal habituados!
Depois de ter ouvido falar em tanto frio ao longo do mês de Janeiro, juro que pensava que a anomalia mundial fosse de pelo menos -0,5ºC. Afinal foi 10 vezes inferior ao que eu pensava. Que miséria pah!


----------



## Luis França (11 Mar 2008 às 19:37)

> *NASA scientists have revealed that our planetary neighbor, Mars, is also experiencing global warming.*
> In research just out in Nature magazine, the researchers say Mars is heating up at a similar rate to earth.
> 
> The study is another challenge to the assumption that climate change is caused by humans.
> ...





> *Over 400 Prominent Scientists Disputed Man-Made Global Warming Claims in 2007*
> 
> Brief highlights of the report featuring over 400 international scientists:
> 
> ...



...Portugal nem entra aqui.... 

Porque será aceite que o aquecimento em Marte é devido ao Sol e na Terra não?


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2008 às 21:33)

Luis França disse:


> ...Portugal nem entra aqui....



Temos que financiar a ida do Mário para o ano  Estou a brincar hehehe, mas por acaso estranhei que não fosse lá o nosso Rui Moura, pois estiveram lá todas as principais figuras do cepticismo ao aquecimento global antropogénico.



Luis França disse:


> Porque será aceite que o aquecimento em Marte é devido ao Sol e na Terra não?



Essa notícia já é antiga. Daquelas coisas em que pegam numas imagens e meia dúzia de dados e tiram logo umas conclusões.

Assunto contestado aqui:

 There's Global Warming on Mars Too
 It's the Sun, Stupid
 Global warming on Mars?


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 10:50)

*Coimbra: Geógrafo "não acredita" que alteração do clima origine mais "fenómenos extremos"*

*Coimbra, 11 Mar (Lusa) - O geógrafo Fernando Rebelo, antigo reitor da Universidade de Coimbra (UC), disse hoje não acreditar que a "mudança dos climas" traga no futuro "fenómenos atmosféricos mais extremos", mesmo que a temperatura aumente em Portugal.*

"Não estou muito preocupado com o futuro. Mesmo que a temperatura anual aumente dois graus, o que não é previsível, vamos continuar a ter um clima mediterrâneo afectado pelo Atlântico", afirmou o especialista.

Fernando Rebelo intervinha, em Coimbra, numa palestra sobre "Inundações rápidas em Portugal - os riscos e as catástrofes", onde manifestou sérias reservas quanto às origens do aquecimento do planeta.

"Concordo que existe uma mudança dos climas mas o clima foi sempre sinónimo de mudança. Não é nada de dramático falar de mudança, que também não é sinónimo de catástrofes ou situações de risco", afirmou o geógrafo.

Doutorado em Geografia Física, o antigo reitor da Universidade de Coimbra refere que o aquecimento registado no século XX "nem sequer foi, nem está a ser, o pior desde que o homem está ao cimo da Terra".

De acordo com Fernando Rebelo, que se socorreu de gráficos, os períodos mais quentes e longos do planeta verificaram-se entre os anos 300 a.c. e 400 d.c. e depois entre os anos 750 e 1.150, que coincidiu com o desaparecimento da Gronelândia.

Segundo o investigador, em 180 anos, entre 1880 e 2003, a temperatura média global na Terra aumentou 1,4 graus.

Colocando sérias reservas a que o dióxido de carbono seja responsável pelo aumento da temperatura, o geógrafo deu exemplos de cidades chilenas e americanas em que aumentaram as emissões de CO2 e a temperatura diminuiu.

O investigador, que é professor catedrático na Universidade de Coimbra, rejeita cenários catastróficos e disse "não acreditar em fenómenos atmosféricos mais extremos" com o aumento de temperatura.

Na sessão, o especialista analisou ainda as grandes inundações registadas em Portugal, nomeadamente as que ocorreram na cidade de Lisboa em 1967, onde morreram cerca de 700 pessoas, e em 1983.

Na sua análise, concluiu que as cheias se deveram às más construções em leito de cheia, como os bairros de lata, e ao subdimensionamento de infra-estruturas - estradas, muros e pontes, agravadas por uma precipitação muito intensa e impermeabilização de áreas urbanas e falta de preparação dos esgotos.

Sobre as inundações registadas em Fevereiro deste ano na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa, Fernando Rebelo destacou a forte pluviosidade, que teve a atenuante de encontrar os solos secos, para frisar a importância do "correcto ordenamento do território".

Segundo o geógrafo, é preciso evitar erros de impermeabilização, de dimensionamento de infra-estruturas, plantar mais árvores e cumprir a legislação existente para diminuir os riscos das inundações.

Promovida pela editora MinervaCoimbra e Livraria Minerva, a palestra de Fernando Rebelo contou com a presença do governador civil de Coimbra, Henrique Fernandes, e do segundo comandante distrital de Operações de Socorro, Paulo Palrilha.

*© 2008 LUSA - Agê* _ In: RTP_


----------



## Paulo H (12 Mar 2008 às 11:12)

> Essa notícia já é antiga. Daquelas coisas em que pegam numas imagens e meia dúzia de dados e tiram logo umas conclusões.
> 
> Assunto contestado aqui:
> 
> ...



Eu também concordo!

Vai ser cada vez mais comum, encontrar relatórios de vários cientistas de todos os países com esta forma de abordar dados, daqui a pouco vão concluir que o aparecimento ou deslocação de uma mancha em Jupiter terá a ver com o aquecimento global resultante da actividade solar! 

Hoje em dia fazem-se relatórios e seminários ao quilo, o importante é vender!


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2008 às 12:43)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu também concordo!
> 
> Vai ser cada vez mais comum, encontrar relatórios de vários cientistas de todos os países com esta forma de abordar dados, daqui a pouco vão concluir que o aparecimento ou deslocação de uma mancha em Jupiter terá a ver com o aquecimento global resultante da actividade solar!
> 
> Hoje em dia fazem-se relatórios e seminários ao quilo, o importante é vender!



É verdade. Mas o "lixo" encontra-se de ambos os lados, e de forma muito desproporcionada para os do AGW. Nem é preciso dar muitos exemplos, o filme e o livro do Al Gore continua à venda por todo o lado por uns simpáticos 15/25€ nos hipermercados, supermercados,  papelarias e quiosques (só falta nas farmácias) é um filme com muitos erros e inverdades e o homem continua a correr mundo em conferências onde cobra muitos milhares de euros.

No meio deste caos todo de notícias, estudos, dados e gráficos é muito dificil para qualquer um de nós perceber onde está a verdade e onde está a mentira, até porque quando se fala de dados há muitas formas de fazer gráficos com eles, de calcular médias, tendências e anomalias, etc, conforme o objectivo final que queiramos aos gráficos. 

Mas por tudo isso é que é preciso estar cada vez mais atento e também não ser fundamentalista e ignorar tudo o que vem de um lado ou do outro.
Por exemplo, grande parte do que se escreve contra o aquecimento global é lixo. Diria que uns 90%. Por exemplo durante vários anos um dos cépticos mais badalado mas actualmente caído em descrédito foi Steven Milloy do Junkscience.com que trabalha na Fox News, ligada aos sectores conservadores americanos. Além de escrever contra o aquecimento global, também escreveu muito a negar os malefícios do Tabaco, DDT, etc, etc, e descobriu-se depois que ele recebia financiamentos da Exxon, de Tabaceiras, etc,etc. Há muita coisa desse género. É preciso cautelas.

Mas há muitas coisas boas que me merecem muita credibilidade e que sigo com muita atenção. Por exemplo pessoas como o Steve McIntyre que tem o site climateaudit.org que foi "só" quem descobriu os erros no gráfico do Hockey Stick (afinal onde nasceu todo o alarmismo) e levou mesmo o congresso americano a lançar um inquérito aos erros, e que mais recentemente descobriu o erro no algoritmo das temperaturas o GISS nos EUA e está actualmente de volta de mais um mistério a tentar perceber a lógica de um algoritmo do GISS para tratar o UHI (efeito ilha calor urbano) em que muitas estações tem as temperaturas "arrefecidas" no passado dando assim a ideia de que há mais aquecimento no presente. Tem feito um trabalho excelente e fundamentado, sem ser com balelas.

Outro que também respeito muito é o Anthony Watts cujo site é o Watts Up With That? e fundou o excelente projecto SurfaceEstations.org, que é um projecto aberto a todos para auditar a qualidade das estações meteorológicas e que tem revelado as muitas imagens que já conhecemos de estações miseravelmente localizadas. Por exemplo, hoje mesmo no site do Anthony Watts um convidado dele publicou um interessante artigo onde ignorando as médias do passado e olhando apenas para a última década, os gráficos mostram que de facto não tem havido aquecimento desde há alguns anos, mesmo considerando que uns anos podem não dizer muito mas é um dado que também não pode ser simplesmente ignorado.

Tudo isto para dizer que há que separar o trigo do joio e seguir com atenção o que vão dizendo as pessoas sérias de um lado e do outro.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Mar 2008 às 15:34)

Vince disse:


> É verdade. Mas o "lixo" encontra-se de ambos os lados, e de forma muito desproporcionada para os do AGW. Nem é preciso dar muitos exemplos, o filme e o livro do Al Gore continua à venda por todo o lado por uns simpáticos 15/25€ nos hipermercados, supermercados,  papelarias e quiosques (só falta nas farmácias) é um filme com muitos erros e inverdades e o homem continua a correr mundo em conferências onde cobra muitos milhares de euros.
> 
> No meio deste caos todo de notícias, estudos, dados e gráficos é muito dificil para qualquer um de nós perceber onde está a verdade e onde está a mentira, até porque quando se fala de dados há muitas formas de fazer gráficos com eles, de calcular médias, tendências e anomalias, etc, conforme o objectivo final que queiramos aos gráficos.
> 
> ...




Bolas! Quanta gente a ganhar dinheiro vendendo opiniões por esse mundo fora.. Que tal o forum criar um tópico que serviria de base para editar um livro com todas as nossas opiniões e fundamentos!?

Eu não me canso de afirmar, já lá vão uns 2 posts.. Não liguem muito à variação e distribuição das temperaturas atmosféricas no planeta, pois são flutuações por vezes irregulares, mal distribuidas, sujeitas a microclimas, efeitos estufa urbanos, a nuvens, ciclos solares, vulcões,...,n factores em primeira linha. Estudem os oceanos, o verdadeiro amortecedor do planeta, o responsável por termos um clima ameno em termos de temperatura média do planeta. 

É muito mais válido para mim, no que respeita à evolução do clima desde o passado, e a influência no presente e nofuturo, dizerem que a -200, a -1000, a -5000m profundidade as temperaturas estão subindo ou descendo ao longo das décadas!
Teria de haver um sem nº de medições e a várias profundidades, para as medições não serem demasiado afectadas por distribuições mais ou menos localizadas: as correntes termo-salinas, el niño, la ninã,..

Também podem estudar muita coisa a partir dos glaciares, mas não existem glaciares por toda a parte.

E a temperatura na crosta terrestre?! Em princípio continuará a baixar ao longo do tempo, com alguns fenómenos geotérmicos/vulcanológicos pelo meio.

Acho que ninguém sabe ao certo qual o peso que os oceanos e a própria crosta terrestre têm em conjunto na influência do clima. (em especial, os oceanos)


----------



## LUPER (12 Mar 2008 às 16:08)

Paulo H disse:


> Bolas! Quanta gente a ganhar dinheiro vendendo opiniões por esse mundo fora.. Que tal o forum criar um tópico que serviria de base para editar um livro com todas as nossas opiniões e fundamentos!?
> 
> Eu não me canso de afirmar, já lá vão uns 2 posts.. Não liguem muito à variação e distribuição das temperaturas atmosféricas no planeta, pois são flutuações por vezes irregulares, mal distribuidas, sujeitas a microclimas, efeitos estufa urbanos, a nuvens, ciclos solares, vulcões,...,n factores em primeira linha. Estudem os oceanos, o verdadeiro amortecedor do planeta, o responsável por termos um clima ameno em termos de temperatura média do planeta.
> 
> ...




Exactamente os oceanos são a chave do aquecimento ou arrefecimento, juntamente com a inclinação do eixo. Tudo o resto é treta para vender. 

E não é que existem vários estudos que dão os oceanos em pleno periodo de arrefecimento!!!!


----------



## Paulo H (12 Mar 2008 às 17:49)

LUPER disse:


> Exactamente os oceanos são a chave do aquecimento ou arrefecimento, juntamente com a inclinação do eixo. Tudo o resto é treta para vender.
> 
> E não é que existem vários estudos que dão os oceanos em pleno periodo de arrefecimento!!!!



Por acaso, vi à dias uma entrevista, penso que na SIC com o Dr Antímio de Azevedo (Meteorologista), em que referia precisamente que nos encontramos em numa era já de arrefecimento global, apenas "travada" pela actividade humana. Disse também que o posicionamento anormal dos anticiclones é já um sintoma disso mesmo! O mesmo acontece com o enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo. Referiu também que a tendência de momento apontava para Portugal a sensação de termos apenas 2 estações do ano. Fala também que a estação das chuvas nos trópicos está mudando e que nos deviamos questionar pela drástica redução de ocorrência de tempestades tropicais e  furacões de África em direcção ao Golfo do México, pois o arrefecimento superficial do Atlântico abaixo de 27ºC nesta rota, não facilita o desenvolvimento das depressões, reduzindo-se por isso o nº de furacões ocorridos.

Confesso que me surpreendeu um pouco, deverá ter algum suporte para ter afirmado o que afirmou!

Eu também já fui mais de aquecimento global, penso que é mais do que isso, trata-se de uma fase intermédia onde tudo já está em curso, de forma mais ou menos irreversível. Agora quando irá arrefecer e quanto, ainda não sabemos.


----------



## Luis França (12 Mar 2008 às 20:46)

Para quem não viu....

[SAPO]O2lk40PoBz78NDpJ8Yp6/mov/1[/SAPO]


----------



## JCandido (14 Mar 2008 às 13:27)

Meus caros

Tive conhecimento deste interessante forum através de um link de visita ao meu website, e ainda bem que o fiz, pois vale apena visitar um lugar onde os assuntos são discutidos procurando o conhecimento e os dados reais em vez da propaganda.

Parabéns aos responsáveis!

O que me traz aqui são algumas verdades que a propaganda nunca nos esclarece, e que constituem por si só o garante de que a verdade está a ser propositadamente alterada.

De todos os gases que provocam efeito de estufa na nossa atmosfera, um deles é responsável por 95% desse efeito. Esse gás é o vapôr de água. O CO2 é um dos outros gases que, no seu conjunto, são responsáveis pelos restantes 5%.

Essa questão torna-se mesmo académica, se levarmos em conta o facto de que o efeito de estufa se pode medir e as medições mostram que o efeito de estufa não mostrou qualquer aumento. De facto, os maiores gradientes de temperatura registam-se ao nível do solo, e não em altitude, o que aconteceria se o aumento da temperatura global se devesse ao efeito de estufa.

Outra omissão criminosa, por ser deliberadamente falseada, é a publicação de gráficos sobre a relação entre a temperatura global e a quantidade de CO2 na atmosfera, fruto de um extenso levantamento realizado pelos russos no gelo glaciar, e posteriormente continuado e apoiado por outros levantamentos semelhantes realizados noutras regiões.

De facto, existe uma relação causa-efeito entre a temperatura global e a quantidade de CO2 na atmosfera, mas essa relação é o oposto daquilo que nos dizem. Todas as medições mostraram um desfazamento de séculos entre as alterações da temperatura global e as consequentes alterações do teor de CO2 na atmosfera. Trocando em miúdos: *primeiro*, a temperatura aumenta, e *depois*, o CO2 sobe.

Mas o pior crime é a apresentação do CO2 como um poluente ou mesmo um gás tóxico.

E, enquanto criam a histeria do CO2, desviam a atenção do público dos verdadeiros problemas ambientais. Até porque os promotores da treta do aquecimento global provocado pelo homem são os mesmos que não mostram qualquer respeito pelo ambiente e se encontram entre os maiores poluidores.


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 23:28)

Uma estação de muitas que nao registou aquecimento


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2008 às 15:40)




----------



## LUPER (26 Mar 2008 às 15:39)

*Noticias filtradas*

http://www.nationalpost.com/opinion/story.html?id=165020

Conheciam esta noticia?


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2008 às 16:26)

*Re: Noticias filtradas*



LUPER disse:


> http://www.nationalpost.com/opinion/story.html?id=165020
> 
> Conheciam esta noticia?



Mais um grupo de cientistas a juntarem-se ao "movimento" que tem surgido contra a politica de travagem do aquecimento global! A chamada de atenção delicada (ou seja sem referências políticas) em carta aberta de forma a chamar a atenção daquilo que são as alterações climáticas que ocorrem ao longo do tempo, as medidas que devemn ser tomadas para evitar catastrofes desviando os meios de medidas de prevenção do "aquecimento global" consideradas inúteis...

Esta discussão ainda está para lavaR e durar... mas a comunidade científica definitivamente ergueu-se para desmintir aquilo que ainda à bem pouco tempo era considerado consensual.


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

*Começam a sentir mal os defensores do Aquecimento Global*

http://global-warming.accuweather.com/

que me dizem sobre isto? Será uma desculpa? Será verdade?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Começam a sentir mal os defensores do Aquecimento Global*

"Hansen notes in his most recent pdf that the global cooling trend that began in 2007 is just a natural fluctuation or "noise" that will soon disappear."

Bla bla bla bla veremos  agora é Nina qualquer dia são os pinguins que deixaram os frigorificos abertos


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2008 às 23:27)

*Re: Começam a sentir mal os defensores do Aquecimento Global*

Quando voltar a cair neve em lx sem ser de forma folclorica avisem... 

Arrefecimento global


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Começam a sentir mal os defensores do Aquecimento Global*



Agreste disse:


> Quando voltar a cair neve em lx sem ser de forma folclorica avisem...
> 
> Arrefecimento global


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 00:46)

O aquecimento global não é uma discussão de bandeiras ou de clubes. É um assunto sério. A humanidade agradece que nem haja aquecimento nem arrefecimento, pois quer um quer outro terão implicações. Esta discussão a maioria das vezes parece mais uma discussão clubística do que de ciência.

Eu já dei a minha opinião, também tenho as minhas dúvidas, mas eu sou uma pessoa que respeita a ciência e o seu método. Conheço as limitações do método cientifico e sei que a ciência também se engana muitas vezes. Denuncio sempre que posso os disparates de um lado e do outro.

Mas fazer ciência não é dar palpites, escrever artigos em jornais, blogues ou dar entrevistas. 

Ciência é um percurso exigente que atravessa muitas fases. Dar umas entrevistas ou escrever uma coisa qualquer sobre a inclinação do eixo da terra, a corrente do golfo, os vulcões ou sobre o sol é muito fácil, facílimo, está ao alcance de qualquer um de nós. Agora estar durante uns anos fechado num gabinete a estudar e a processar dados, apresentar relatórios, submetê-los à verificação de outros cientistas e publicá-los, ou seja, fazer ciência, isto já é muito mais dificil. 

Alguns por aqui deveriam questionar-se porque é que certas pessoas com certas teorias não seguem este processo. Eu sei porque é que não seguem. Porque significam trabalho, suor, paciência e frustrações. Provavelmente a maioria das teorias seria tão frágil que fracassaria logo numa primeira verificação, o que seria humilhante para o seu autor que foge obviamente disso como o diabo à cruz.

É mais comodo, fácil e prático assim, escrever e dar opiniões fora do circuito da ciência. Básicamente é dar opiniões e obter notoriedade sem ter quase trabalho nenhum. É  como tentar vender um jogador ao Manchester que nunca fez jogo de futebol nenhum, apenas os comentou. Isso não é ciência. Mesmo que sejam opiniões eventualmente certas contra ciência eventualmente errada. Mas não é ciência. Para o ser tem que se submeter às regras da ciência.

Seria espectacular que este tema fosse aqui discutido de forma cientifica. É um tema fascinante, há imensas coisas interessantes para discutir. Matéria polémica também não falta. Discutir as reconstruções de temperaturas dos aneis das árvores e do gelo, forçamento radiativo, albedo, aerossóis, ilhas de calor urbano, etc,etc. Mas às vezes dá-me a sensação de que os maiores criticos nem sequer leram e estudaram os relatórios do IPCC que tanto criticam e/ou não entendem sequer o básico da teoria que frontalmente recusam e combatem.

Raramente se vê a discussão do aquecimento global concentrada nestas questões, afinal as questões que interessam. Apenas se vê um ping-pong de artigos de jornal como se estivessemos a discutir as capas da Bola, do Jogo ou do Record.


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 00:52)

Vince disse:


> O aquecimento global não é uma discussão de bandeiras ou de clubes. É um assunto sério. A humanidade agradece que nem haja aquecimento nem arrefecimento, pois quer um quer outro terão implicações. Esta discussão a maioria das vezes parece mais uma discussão clubística do que de ciência.
> 
> Eu já dei a minha opinião, também tenho as minhas dúvidas, mas eu sou uma pessoa que respeita a ciência e o seu método. Conheço as limitações do método cientifico e sei que a ciência também se engana muitas vezes. Denuncio sempre que posso os disparates de um lado e do outro.
> 
> ...



Depois deste testamento poderias ser o primeiro a colocar "trabalho cientifico", coloca-o que eu tb o colocarei.


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 01:23)

LUPER disse:


> Depois deste testamento poderias ser o primeiro a colocar "trabalho cientifico", coloca-o que eu tb o colocarei.



Eu não pedi nenhum trabalho cientifico. Pedi apenas discussão séria sobre os assuntos. Quando dizemos qualquer coisa, ou quando concordamos ou discordamos,  devemos fundamentar minimamente, explicar até para que os outros a entendam e a possam discutir, e não simplesmente dizer uma qualquer coisa vaga sem qualquer conteúdo e que geralmente acabam em discussões deste tipo e sem qualquer interesse.

P1: Acho que vai chover 
P2: Fixe meu 
P3: Bah, não digas asneiras, disparate completo 
P4: Disparate sim, vai nevar 
P5: São malucos, vai fazer calor 
P6: Humm, acho que vai trovejar 
P7: Peace malta, peace, não discutam 


O objectivo num forum é discutir as coisas de forma mais profunda.


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 01:39)

Vince disse:


> Eu não pedi nenhum trabalho cientifico. Pedi apenas discussão séria sobre os assuntos. Quando dizemos qualquer coisa, ou quando concordamos ou discordamos,  devemos fundamentar minimamente, explicar até para que os outros a entendam e a possam discutir, e não simplesmente dizer uma qualquer coisa vaga sem qualquer conteúdo e que geralmente acabam em discussões deste tipo e sem qualquer interesse.
> 
> P1: Acho que vai chover
> P2: Fixe meu
> ...


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 01:53)

LUPER disse:


>




Eu explico:

- Quando quiserem falar da corrente do golfo expliquem-na às pessoas e fundamentem a opinião.
- Quando discordarem das declarações do Hansen por causa da Ninã expliquem porque é que discordam.
- Se a chave é a inclinação do eixo da Terra expliquem isso e fundamentem para que quem lê possa perceber e discutir.
- Se a chave são os oceanos expliquem e fundamentem porque é que acham que são os oceanos.
- etc, etc

Só isso. Evitem frases vagas e lugares comuns acompanhadas de uma serie de smilies com ainda menor significado.
E sempre que possível para defender uma opinião citem estudos e dados, e não meros artigos ou entrevistas de jornal. Um artigo de jornal é um texto que cabe numa ou duas folhas A4, e um texto numa folha A4 não dá para passar numa cadeira de faculdade muito menos serve de estudo cientifico.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mar 2008 às 05:14)

Vince disse:


> Eu não pedi nenhum trabalho cientifico. Pedi apenas discussão séria sobre os assuntos. Quando dizemos qualquer coisa, ou quando concordamos ou discordamos,  devemos fundamentar minimamente, explicar até para que os outros a entendam e a possam discutir, e não simplesmente dizer uma qualquer coisa vaga sem qualquer conteúdo e que geralmente acabam em discussões deste tipo e sem qualquer interesse.
> 
> P1: Acho que vai chover
> P2: Fixe meu
> ...



completamente de acordo...
e acrescentaria:
Se queremos ser forum de discussão de verdade, assim não iremos lá.


----------



## psm (28 Mar 2008 às 07:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> completamente de acordo...
> e acrescentaria:
> Se queremos ser forum de discussão de verdade, assim não iremos lá.





eu assino por baixo!


é uma discussão demasiado séria e com muitas variaveis que têm de ser  muito bem explicadas, mas eu não vou na moda de me impingirem que os fenomonos que são extremos e que agora estão acontecer são do aquecimento global ,MAS tambem não podemos estar constantemente a lançar co2 na atmosfera ao ritmo que estamos todos a fazer e o metano.senão vai andar tudo a inspirar oxido nitroso e ficarem todos a rir este foi um pequeno aparte.


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 08:53)

psm disse:


> é uma discussão demasiado séria e com muitas variaveis que têm de ser  muito bem explicadas, mas eu não vou na moda de me impingirem que os fenomonos que são extremos e que agora estão acontecer são do aquecimento global




Concordo. A maioria sabe que esta discussão tem poderosas máquinas de propaganda por detrás. Também já sabemos que a do aquecimento e das alterações climáticas é muito mais poderosa e ambas as máquinas disputam-se também no disparate. Mas o forum serve precisamente para filtrar todo o ruido que existe neste assunto, não serve para mero arquivo duma guerra que hoje é mais política e ideológica do que de ciência. O forum é bom para criticar, concordar, discordar, denunciar e explicar porque é que umas coisas são ruido e outras não. Se servir como mero depósito de notícias sem qualquer análise critica mínima sobre as mesmas isso significaria que as máquinas de propaganda levam a sua à avante.


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 09:35)

psm disse:


> eu assino por baixo!
> 
> 
> é uma discussão demasiado séria e com muitas variaveis que têm de ser  muito bem explicadas, mas eu não vou na moda de me impingirem que os fenomonos que são extremos e que agora estão acontecer são do aquecimento global ,MAS tambem não podemos estar constantemente a lançar co2 na atmosfera ao ritmo que estamos todos a fazer e o metano.senão vai andar tudo a inspirar oxido nitroso e ficarem todos a rir este foi um pequeno aparte.



Então como é que aparece esse oxido nitroso, juntando CO2 e CH4?  Será alguma reacção quimica nova? Vamos lá a justificar esses alarmismos, ok?


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mar 2008 às 10:13)

Olá a todos!

Como sabem, tenho respondido sempre que a resposta está nos oceanos.

Um estudo aprofundado (0m, -500m, -1000m,..,-10000m) da distribuição térmica e das correntes termo-salinas (temperatura, velocidade, orientação)  ao longo de 30 anos no mínimo seria uma base preciosíssima para a compreendermos a evolução do clima planetário. 

Poderiamos concerteza debater qual a contribuição de todos os efeitos causados pelo Homem (gases estufa, e outros que modificam a salinidade, o pH e a biodiversidade dos oceanos..), mas também todos os fenómenos internos do planeta (inclinação do eixo e mais uns 4 ou 5..) e os externos ao planeta (actividade solar).

Os dados dos oceanos seriam no mínimo um bom indicador (no mínimo, mas são muito mais do que isso)!

Sem dados os oceanos, que considero serem dados cumulativos, andaremos sempre às "turras" uns com os outros, cada um pela sua teoria!


- Se encontrarem algum estudo sobre os oceanos, que não seja apenas aplicado à superfície, mas a várias profundidades à escala planetária. Que não estude apenas uma específica corrente termo-salina, e que mostre a evolução "disto tudo" a 30 anos para cá, apresentem-no neste forum!

Esse estudo apresentado aqui seria de uma relevante importância, sejam quais forem as suas implicações nas teorias de uns, de outros, e mesmo dos moderados mais neutros.


Como não acredito que exista esse estudo à escala planetária, vamos continuar lançando dados a ver quem tem mais razão! Também se assim não fosse, para quê haver foruns senão para partilharmos as nossas dúvidas, certezas, aprendermos algo com todos e também conhermos um conjunto de pessoas que tem interesse pelos mesmos temas que nós! 

É importante esta componente social no forum! Faça chuva, neve, granizo, frio, calor, o importante é que se façam também amigos!

Um abraço a todos


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2008 às 10:17)

Desculpem a pergunta de alguém que não percebe muito de quimica ???

O CO2 não é gerado basicamente pela Natureza em si, e apenas um dos quimicos libertados pela dita poluição atmosférica ???

O CO (monóxido de carbono) não é o grande culpado pela poluição atmosférica ... e não é esse sim um dos responsáveis pelo efeito de estufa ... em particular nas grandes cidades ???

Não será a libertação de monóxido de carbono o principal problema de hoje em dia .. e não o CO2, é que eu sempre tive a ideia que aquilo que me custa a respirar era o CO e não o CO2. ???

PS: para os leitores menos conhcedores:

CO - monóxido de carbono
CO2 - dióxido de carbono


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 10:22)

Paulo H disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Como sabem, tenho respondido sempre que a resposta está nos oceanos.
> 
> ...




Mas se procurares por aqui no forum, deves ver muitos pots meus a falar sobre a corrente do golfo e as várias comparações com anos anteriores, ao contrário da maioria, que apenas sabe deitar abaixo as ideias dos outros. Claro que a chave está nos oceanos, comparar a inercia térmica dos oceanos com a da atmosfera é simplesmente ridiculo, tal a sua desporporcionalidade. Quanto ao que tem acontecido aos oceanos, posso adianmtar-te que existe um estudo (que vou ver se o encontro) que afirma que os oceanos estão a perder energia e não ao contrário.


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 10:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta de alguém que não percebe muito de quimica ???
> 
> O CO2 não é gerado basicamente pela Natureza em si, e apenas um dos quimicos libertados pela dita poluição atmosférica ???
> 
> ...




O monóxido é libertado de combustões "mal feitas", ou seja, com pouco comburente (O2), já o CO2 sai em maior quantidade e não é toxico nem mortal, ao contrário do seu primo CO.

O CO mata, o CO2 é um gas natural essencial à vida, sem CO2 a vida acaba, já sem o CO passamos nos bem. 

A grande questão é que tem demonizado o CO2 como um gás mau, esquecendo, que os grandes produtores de O2 precisam de luz solar e CO2 para o fabricarem. Por vezes as pessoas complicam aquilo que é simples e criam-se mitos


Todas as noites tens tudo cquanto é verde a produzir CO2, e até tu produzes CO2 que te fartas de forma natural, portanto o CO2 é natural.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mar 2008 às 10:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta de alguém que não percebe muito de quimica ???
> 
> O CO2 não é gerado basicamente pela Natureza em si, e apenas um dos quimicos libertados pela dita poluição atmosférica ???
> 
> ...





Olá Aurélio!

Respirar CO2 assim como CO, não custam nada respirar, não têm cheiro, nem sabor, nem são irritantes. O monoxido de carbono causa sonolência, por hipoxia, reduz-nos a capacidade de absorver oxigénio  A diferença é que o CO(monoxido de carbono) se pega à hemoglobina (proteína que transporta o O2 e que se encontra nos nossos glóbulos vermelhos do sangue) formando a carbo-hemoglobina muito estável e por isso não mais servirá para se ligar com O2. 

O CO2 é basicamente produzido na natureza, mas atenção que também é destruído na fotossíntese equilibrando-se naturalmente a sua concentração.

O que acontece é que com desflorestação e com os incêndios florestais, estamos alterando indirectamente a concentração de CO2 no planeta. Também estamos produzindo mais, pois fora do CO2 produzido naturalmente estão a combustão de energias fósseis que são como reservas de CO2 contidas (armazenadas) no solo do planeta. 

Entre CO, H2O, CH4 (metano), o CO2 é o que tem menor capacidade de provocar efeito de estufa, mas é na prática um dos gases mais libertados relativamente ao CO, CH4 e água (refiro água fora do ciclo natural do planeta, isto é que esteja sendo gerada pelo homem). Agora o grau de impacto do CO2 no efeito de estufa do planeta, ainda não é bem conhecido, embora se saiba perfeitamente que o provoca.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2008 às 10:51)

Paulo H disse:


> Olá Aurélio!
> 
> Respirar CO2 assim como CO, não custam nada respirar, não têm cheiro, nem sabor, nem são irritantes. O monoxido de carbono causa sonolência, por hipoxia, reduz-nos a capacidade de absorver oxigénio  A diferença é que o CO(monoxido de carbono) se pega à hemoglobina (proteína que transporta o O2 e que se encontra nos nossos glóbulos vermelhos do sangue) formando a carbo-hemoglobina muito estável e por isso não mais servirá para se ligar com O2.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas respostas ....

PS: Quando digo que o CO custo a respirar aos gases libertados pelos carros que em determinadas horas do dia custa-se a respirar!! 
Se é o CO .... ou outro gás qualquer já não sei ...
As vossas respostas estão dentro daquilo que eu estava á espera !!


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 11:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta de alguém que não percebe muito de quimica ???
> 
> O CO2 não é gerado basicamente pela Natureza em si, e apenas um dos quimicos libertados pela dita poluição atmosférica ???
> 
> ...



Sim. Mas aí estamos a falar de poluição e não do aquecimento global. Por acaso a minha opinião desde há muito é que a discussão centrada no aquecimento global e no CO2 desvia a atenção da poluição e se por acaso um dia se desmonstrar que a teoria do CO2 como causa do aquecimento global está errada isso terá graves implicações pois a partir daí poucos se preocuparão com a poluição. Sempre defendi que há coisas boas por exemplo no mercado de emissões de carbono, mas que esse mercado deveria ser de todas as emissões, não só do CO2, e a mesma coisa não só para as emissões como para descargas, etc,etc. Quem polui deve pagar por isso, os produtos devem ter incorporados no seu preço esse custo, independentemente de ter ou não efeitos no aquecimento global.

Mas falando do CO2

O CO2 efectivamente não é um poluente, é natural, mas o que está em causa não são as propriedades inofensivas do gas para o homem mas o seu efeito na atmosfera. Falar que é inofensivo é desviar ou mesmo deturpar completamente o assunto. Quando lerem um alongado texto sobre o CO2 e que não refira coisas como o forçamento ou o feedback, ponham no lixo, passem ao lado, porque não pode ser um texto sério. 

O problema do CO2 é o que temos retido nos solos e estamos a libertar para a atmosfera e que não estava lá antes. E segundo a teoria mais fundamentada até ao momento é um gas que provocará um feedback gerando mais aquecimento que por sua vez gerará mais convecção e vapor de água que é o principal gas de efeito de estufa, provocando uma reação em cadeia ao provocar cada vez mais aquecimento e cada vez mais efeito de estufa.

Se queres uma introdução mais tecnica a estes conceitos podes consultar estes links que são uma pequena introdução simplificada ao assunto e que aborda a fisica envolvida nestes processos embora não de uma forma muito violenta:
*
Learning from a simple model*
http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2007/04/learning-from-a-simple-model

*Water vapour: feedback or forcing?*
http://www.realclimate.org/index.php?p=142


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 11:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Os dados dos oceanos seriam no mínimo um bom indicador (no mínimo, mas são muito mais do que isso)!
> 
> Sem dados os oceanos, que considero serem dados cumulativos, andaremos sempre às "turras" uns com os outros, cada um pela sua teoria!
> 
> ...



Eu não li de facto muito sobre a matéria, vou tentar ver se encontro mais coisas. Mas olha que os Oceanos tem um papel fundamental nos modelos climáticos, estes não lidam apenas com a atmosfera.
Por exemplo,  ultimamente falou-se muito do hemisfério sul estar mais frio do que o norte. Mas isso é previsto pelos próprios modelos, e tem precisamente a ver com a influencia dos Oceanos. Os Oceanos acumulam calor e segundo a teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico, o aquecimento global no hemisfério sul tem sido retardado e é menos expressivo do que no norte porque no HS há mais oceanos que estão a reter parte desse aquecimento mas só o retem até certo ponto.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mar 2008 às 11:13)

LUPER disse:


> Mas se procurares por aqui no forum, deves ver muitos pots meus a falar sobre a corrente do golfo e as várias comparações com anos anteriores, ao contrário da maioria, que apenas sabe deitar abaixo as ideias dos outros. Claro que a chave está nos oceanos, comparar a inercia térmica dos oceanos com a da atmosfera é simplesmente ridiculo, tal a sua desporporcionalidade. Quanto ao que tem acontecido aos oceanos, posso adianmtar-te que existe um estudo (que vou ver se o encontro) que afirma que os oceanos estão a perder energia e não ao contrário.



LUPER, gostava imenso de ver esses estudos! Espero que não se agarrem a apenas uma corrente termosalina específica. E que não digam apenas que a corrente do golfo está enfraquecendo ou mudando de direcção! Repara, eu posso ter um caudal com direcção bem definida e com imagina 1km2 de secção ou posso ter um caudal ramificado com várias subdirecções, ou posso ter um caudal com uma secção de 10 km2, sendo que por estas hipóteses resultaria numa sensação de perda de força da corrente quando o que se passa é que esta apenas estaria distribuindo melhor o calor (ou frio noutras correntes, ex: lavrador) mas por uma área significativamente maior no Atlântico. Não sei se tou explicando bem as minhas dúvidas, temos de ter todos olho crítico em tudo e qualquer teoria que nos apareça, eu posso refrescar um canto duma parede ao Sol, ou posso com a mesma mangueira espalhando o máximo refrescando (ou aquecendo) um pouco menos mas em todo o quintal!

Venham de lá esses estudos, estou ancioso por conhecê-los! 

Abraço


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 11:19)

Vou fazer uma pequena reflexão.

Cada ser humano em média produz cerca de 800gr de CO2 por dia apenas na expiração, ora isso é o equivalente a um carro normal fazer 5 ou 6 Km por dia, produz então essas mesmas gramas de CO2.

só para termos uma pequena ideia daquilo que andamos a falar, cada um de nós produz diáriamente o equivalente a uma voltinha de carro.

Curioso, não acham?


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mar 2008 às 11:19)

Vince disse:


> Eu não li de facto muito sobre a matéria, vou tentar ver se encontro mais coisas. Mas olha que os Oceanos tem um papel fundamental nos modelos climáticos, estes não lidam apenas com a atmosfera.
> Por exemplo,  ultimamente falou-se muito do hemisfério sul estar mais frio do que o norte. Mas isso é previsto pelos próprios modelos, e tem precisamente a ver com a influencia dos Oceanos. Os Oceanos acumulam calor e segundo a teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico, o aquecimento global no hemisfério sul tem sido retardado e é menos expressivo do que no norte porque no HS há mais oceanos que estão a reter parte desse aquecimento mas só o retem até certo ponto.





Concordo Vince! Sou e sempre fui um defensor acérrimo do papel dos oceanos no clima planetário! Essa razão de no hemisfério sul se manter mais fresco que o norte devido a ter maior área de influência oceânica, ainda não tinha pensado nela.. Isso é que é ter olho crítico, parabens!


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mar 2008 às 11:42)

LUPER disse:


> Vou fazer uma pequena reflexão.
> 
> Cada ser humano em média produz cerca de 800gr de CO2 por dia apenas na expiração, ora isso é o equivalente a um carro normal fazer 5 ou 6 Km por dia, produz então essas mesmas gramas de CO2.
> 
> ...



Concordo Luper!

Mr(CO2)=12+2x16=44gr/mol = 22.4dm3 =22.4litros de ar
800gr/44gr = 18.18 mol
18.18*22.4litros = 407litros de ar

Respiramos 20% O2 e devolvemos 18% O2, ou seja devolvemos em troca mais2% de CO2

Ora,

407Litros / 2% = 50x407litros =20350 litros
Pulmoes = 5Litros
1 Inspiração = 3Litros
20350/3 litros = 6783 inspirações/dia = 282/h =5 inspirações/min

Humm.. Se não errei nas contas (que é bem provável!) devemos produzir um pouco mais de CO2 do que as 800gr.. E se bem me lembro, há actividades humanas que equivalem a andar 15kms!!    Sorry..

O resultado de andar de carro em vez de andar a pé, é que produzimos o nosso CO2 e convertemos (com a combustão do carro) o combustivel que estava lá guardado nas profundezas em CO2 para a atmosfera como acréscimo!

O CO2 tambem não deve ser considerado um veneno, ele sempre existiu, aliás nos primordios da vida no planeta, havia CO2, metano e vapor de água. Os primeiros microorganismos respiravam CO2 e libertavam O2 considerado venenoso para eles. Esses microorganismos (bactérias..) ainda por cá andam e a sua massa é superior à massa do toda a vida animal no planeta, sabiam?
Eles estam nos oceanos, e nas várias camadas da crosta terrestre.

Sabiam também que apenas 20 e tal por cento das células que compõe o nosso organismo são realmente nossas, derivadas do nosso DNA, o resto são invasões, inquilinos e simbioses por ai fora? É engraçado, estas coisas que produzem O2 e CO2..


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 11:53)

Paulo H disse:


> Concordo Luper!
> 
> Mr(CO2)=12+2x16=44gr/mol = 22.4dm3 =22.4litros de ar
> 800gr/44gr = 18.18 mol
> ...




Ora é este tipo de comparações que deviam ser feitas, pq muitas vezes falam sem saberem aquilo que dizem, façam lá bem as continhas e somem mais de 6 biliões de seres, mais todos os animais e vejam lá só os animais quanto CO2 produzem. Podem tb ter em conta o CH4 produzido por todos os ruminantes e verão que o valor não é desprezivel, bem pelo contrário.

Será que alguem já tentou esta abordagem? Por que será que não?


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 12:11)

Lamento informar mas estamos a esquecer que o CO2 resultante da respiração já faz parte do ciclo natural e fechado do Carbono. A origem dele veio do que comemos, das plantas que retiveram CO2 que já estava na atmosfera, ou dos animais que comeram as plantas. O saldo é nulo.

O carbono que estamos a falar não faz parte deste ciclo, estava retido há milhares ou milhões de anos a muitos metros de profundidade nos combustiveis fosseis.

Olhemos por exemplo para os biocombustiveis. Porque é que se eu usar biocombustiveis não há problema se o carro liberta exactamente o mesmo CO2 que um que use combustiveis fosseis? Porque esse CO2 dos biocombustiveis já fazia parte do ciclo natural do carbono, a origem dele veio das plantas a partir de onde foram produzidos os biocombustiveis, plantas que ao crescerem retem o CO2 que estava na atmosfera. O saldo mais uma vez é nulo.



> While people do exhale carbon dioxide (the rate is approximately 1 kg per day, and it depends strongly on the person's activity level), this carbon dioxide includes carbon that was originally taken out of the carbon dioxide in the air by plants through photosynthesis - whether you eat the plants directly or animals that eat the plants. Thus, there is a closed loop, with no net addition to the atmosphere. Of course, the agriculture, food processing, and marketing industries use energy (in many cases based on the combustion of fossil fuels), but their emissions of carbon dioxide are captured in our estimates as emissions from solid, liquid, or gaseous fuels.
> 
> http://cdiac.esd.ornl.gov/pns/faq.html


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 12:19)

Vince disse:


> Lamento informar mas estamos a esquecer que o CO2 resultante da respiração já faz parte do ciclo natural e fechado do Carbono. A origem dele veio do que comemos, das plantas que retiveram CO2 que já estava na atmosfera, ou dos animais que comeram as plantas. O saldo é nulo.
> 
> O carbono que estamos a falar não faz parte deste ciclo, estava retido há milhares ou milhões de anos a muitos metros de profundidade nos combustiveis fosseis.
> 
> Olhemos por exemplo para os biocombustiveis. Porque é que se eu usar biocombustiveis não há problema se o carro liberta exactamente o mesmo CO2 que um que use combustiveis fosseis? Porque esse CO2 dos biocombustiveis já fazia parte do ciclo natural do carbono, a origem dele veio das plantas a partir de onde foram produzidos os biocombustiveis, plantas que ao crescerem retem o CO2 que estava na atmosfera. O saldo mais uma vez é nulo.




Então e de onde veio os combustiveis fosseis? Do nada, ou da putrefacção de materia organica?


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mar 2008 às 12:35)

Vince disse:


> Lamento informar mas estamos a esquecer que o CO2 resultante da respiração já faz parte do ciclo natural e fechado do Carbono. A origem dele veio do que comemos, das plantas que retiveram CO2 que já estava na atmosfera, ou dos animais que comeram as plantas. O saldo é nulo.
> 
> O carbono que estamos a falar não faz parte deste ciclo, estava retido há milhares ou milhões de anos a muitos metros de profundidade nos combustiveis fosseis.
> 
> Olhemos por exemplo para os biocombustiveis. Porque é que se eu usar biocombustiveis não há problema se o carro liberta exactamente o mesmo CO2 que um que use combustiveis fosseis? Porque esse CO2 dos biocombustiveis já fazia parte do ciclo natural do carbono, a origem dele veio das plantas a partir de onde foram produzidos os biocombustiveis, plantas que ao crescerem retem o CO2 que estava na atmosfera. O saldo mais uma vez é nulo.




Por isso frizei que ao andarmos de carro estamos a importar CO2 guardado lá nas profundezas! 

E quanto ao ciclo natural de renovação, não esquecer a desflorestação e os incêndios que atrasam este ciclo natural para 10, 20, .. 40 anos! Enquanto tal não acontece, verifica-se um acréscimo de CO2. Que também não é tão linear assim, porque também é absorvido nos oceanos e nas chuvas tornando-as ácidas e ligando-se novamente aos minerais na terra formando carbonatos!

Isto da natureza, é mesmo assim, nada é linear, pois graças a Deus, existe sempre o outro lado da balança! São esses outros lados da balança que fazem tender tudo para o equilíbrio numa questão de décadas ou séculos que estamos procurando conhecer e entender.. Mas assusta um pouco, quando o tempo de equilíbrio ultrapassa a escala da vida humana.


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 12:37)

LUPER disse:


> Então e de onde veio os combustiveis fosseis? Do nada, ou da putrefacção de materia organica?



Sim, vem da fossilização de plantas e animais num processo que decorre constantemente ao longo de milhões de anos e cujo carbono nós estamos a libertar em apenas 2 séculos. Um litro de gasolina resulta de mais de 20 toneladas métricas de antigo fitoplâncton, um ano de consumo de combustiveis fosseis corresponde a mais de 400 anos de vegetação terreste e dos oceanos no planeta inteiro fossilizados algures no passado.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mar 2008 às 12:48)

Vince disse:


> Sim, vem da fossilização de plantas e animais num processo que decorre constantemente ao longo de milhões de anos e cujo carbono nós estamos a libertar em apenas 2 séculos. Um litro de gasolina resulta de mais de 20 toneladas métricas de antigo fitoplâncton, um ano de consumo de combustiveis fosseis corresponde a mais de 400 anos de vegetação terreste e dos oceanos no planeta inteiro fossilizados algures no passado.



Uhau.. Assustador!

Sempre quero ver, quando se acabarem todas as reservas fósseis ecomicamente viáveis de explorar (vamos supor viável até atingirmos aos 500$USD/Barril), o que irá acontecer a partir daí?!

Já não poderiamos mais aquecer o planeta, só produzindo metano.. Será que a partir desse ponto, o arrefecimento seria algo dado como certo, digamos que daqui a 200 anos?

Tenho esperança as energias renováveis limpas, se realmente os governos tivessem apostado nelas, não dependeriamos dos carteis do petroleo que nos fazem gastar gasolina a 1.50EUR/l e gasóleo que brevemente chegará ao preço da gasolina (dentro de 1 ou 2 anos) devido ao crescimento contínuo da procura de veículos a gasóleo.


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 13:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Uhau.. Assustador!



Eu não sei se é assustador ou não. Eu também tenho muitas dúvidas sobre o CO2, mas tenho que respeitar muita coisa que vou lendo, não me limito a dizer, bahh, é tudo treta, o CO2 não faz mal nenhum. 

Algumas (poucas) pessoas tem vindo a tentar provar que há erros em partes dos estudos e que a teoria está ou pode estar errada, é esse o caminho, provar que têm razão. 
Algumas outras (muitas) limitam-se a escrever e opinar sobre o assunto sem grande fundamentação.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Mar 2008 às 15:10)

Vince disse:


> Eu não sei se é assustador ou não. Eu também tenho muitas dúvidas sobre o CO2, mas tenho que respeitar muita coisa que vou lendo, não me limito a dizer, bahh, é tudo treta, o CO2 não faz mal nenhum.
> 
> Algumas (poucas) pessoas tem vindo a tentar provar que há erros em partes dos estudos e que a teoria está ou pode estar errada, é esse o caminho, provar que têm razão.
> Algumas outras (muitas) limitam-se a escrever e opinar sobre o assunto sem grande fundamentação.



Bem, eu ainda sou mais raro! Sou do grupo de pessoas com opinião claro, mas preferencialmente do contra, é mais cómodo!  Falando sério, eu como muita gente pelo mundo fora, aguardo por mais dados para que sejamos coerentes e correctos nos fundamentos. Podia dizer que sou pelo arrefecimento já, ou do aquecimento já, ou pelo arrefecimento em curso embora travado por todas as influencias humanas e mais algumas, ou apenas que é tudo normal, faz parte de um ciclo com estas variabilidades de 1,10 ou 100 anos.

Já agora, outra questão! O vapor de água, é dos mais potenciais causadores do efeito estufa. Logo mais calor, provoca mais vapor de água, e o feedback do sistema continuaria positivo infinitamente até se evaporarem os oceanos! 

Tou analisando extremos, atenção!

Mas deve haver algum mecanismo de regulação ainda mais forte que não conhecemos ainda para evitar que o planeta aquecesse indefinidamente por efeito de estufa causado pela água (+CO2, +CH4, +..)!

Que mecanismo será esse? Será que o albedo médio da terra, numa situação em que a condensação do vapor de água sob a forma de nuvens, teria alguma influencia global (reflexão da luz solar)?

Será que teriamos esperar pela influencia da geofísica e actividades solares para contrariar esta retroalimentação positiva?

Será que com uma atmosfera mais densa, os modelos climáticos seriam completamente estranhos ao que conhecemos hoje em dia?

Existe algo a dizer nesse extremo de que falo! Mistério..


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mar 2008 às 17:50)

Não sei se irei dizer alguma asneira da grossa mas é uma questão que aqui anda a pairar sobre a minha cabeça. 
Até que ponto o arrefecimento do centro da terra, com a inevitável desaceleração da rotação do núcleo externo poderá ou não influenciar o clima global?


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2008 às 17:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Bem, eu ainda sou mais raro! Sou do grupo de pessoas com opinião claro, mas preferencialmente do contra, é mais cómodo!  Falando sério, eu como muita gente pelo mundo fora, aguardo por mais dados para que sejamos coerentes e correctos nos fundamentos. Podia dizer que sou pelo arrefecimento já, ou do aquecimento já, ou pelo arrefecimento em curso embora travado por todas as influencias humanas e mais algumas, ou apenas que é tudo normal, faz parte de um ciclo com estas variabilidades de 1,10 ou 100 anos.
> 
> Já agora, outra questão! O vapor de água, é dos mais potenciais causadores do efeito estufa. Logo mais calor, provoca mais vapor de água, e o feedback do sistema continuaria positivo infinitamente até se evaporarem os oceanos!
> 
> ...




Bravo !

Vejo que a discussão continua e vai melhorando 

Relativamente ao feedback positivo do poder radiativo do vapor de água, é claro que o aumento de albedo devido as núvens constitui um tipo de feedback negativo. Já ouviram falar na Lei do Corpo Negro e do equilíbio radiativo ? Bom, podemos analisar um conceito bastante simples, mas que está na base de qualquer modelo climático:







A temperatura de equilíbrio T aumenta com a diminuição do albedo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 e com a diminuição da transmissividade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou "transparência" da atmosfera. F0 é a radiação solar que chega à superfície da Terra ou "constante solar" (aprox. 1366 W/m2) e o sigma é a constante de Stephan-Boltzmann. Isto significa que em teoria, se o albedo for nulo e a atmosfera opaca(transmissividade nula), a temperatura de equilíbrio seria "infinita". Acontece que o albedo e a transmissividade não são independentes e por isso a não-linearidade deste problema 

Abraços atlânticos


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 17:53)

jpmartins disse:


> Não sei se irei dizer alguma asneira da grossa mas é uma questão que aqui anda a pairar sobre a minha cabeça.
> Até que ponto o arrefecimento do centro da terra, com a inevitável desaceleração da rotação do núcleo externo poderá ou não influenciar o clima global?



Isso já mexeria com o electromagnetismo e daria aqui pano para mangas. Não me quero alongar com isso, para seguir uma linha do politicamento correcto.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2008 às 18:11)

Não percebi nada !!!


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 18:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Não percebi nada !!!



Se foi do electromagnetismo, este é provocado pelos fluxos internos dos metais derretidos. Estou correcto, não estou?


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 18:50)

Paulo H disse:


> Já agora, outra questão! O vapor de água, é dos mais potenciais causadores do efeito estufa. Logo mais calor, provoca mais vapor de água, e o feedback do sistema continuaria positivo infinitamente até se evaporarem os oceanos!
> Tou analisando extremos, atenção!
> Mas deve haver algum mecanismo de regulação ainda mais forte que não conhecemos ainda para evitar que o planeta aquecesse indefinidamente por efeito de estufa causado pela água (+CO2, +CH4, +..)!



Algures estabelece-se um novo equilibrio. Esse equilibrio para a natureza é que pode não ser confortável para nós, homem. 



Paulo H disse:


> Que mecanismo será esse? Será que o albedo médio da terra, numa situação em que a condensação do vapor de água sob a forma de nuvens, teria alguma influencia global (reflexão da luz solar)?



As nuvens são ainda hoje o calcanhar de aquiles dos modelos climáticos. O próprio IPCC admite que a questão das nuvens é um dos maiores responsáveis pelas incertezas e é assim um dos pontos mais atacados na teoria, a par da questão da reconstrução das temperaturas a partir dos proxies de aneis das árvores. 

O problema das nuvens tem a ver com o facto delas terem simultaneamente os dois efeitos, com a agravante de que o saldo positivo ou negativo variar conforme o tipo de nuvens, a altitude, a latitude, a hora do dia, a temperatura do ar, as particulas de água e gelo que contem, etc,etc. São extraordináriamente dificeis de modelar e esta área é uma das que está ainda em continua investigação para melhorar os modelos climáticos.


----------



## psm (28 Mar 2008 às 19:23)

Vince disse:


> Algures estabelece-se um novo equilibrio. Esse equilibrio é que pode não ser confortável para nós, homem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






eis uma das principais variaveis,vou pôr uma pergunta para ver como é complexo esta variavel do tema das nuvens.

nos anticiclones dos oceanos (o nosso AA o de santa helena etc), como é que os estratos cumulos se vão comportar(têm  grande albedo),vão-se expandir ou retrair?


acerca do oxido nitroso vale apena de ir ao wikipédia, que é o mais simples de entender,e o meu post tinha um contexto.


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 19:51)

jpmartins disse:


> Não sei se irei dizer alguma asneira da grossa mas é uma questão que aqui anda a pairar sobre a minha cabeça.
> Até que ponto o arrefecimento do centro da terra, com a inevitável desaceleração da rotação do núcleo externo poderá ou não influenciar o clima global?



Isso é provavelmente irrelevante na nossa escala temporal. Estamos a falar de causas humanas e efeitos numa escala temporal reduzida. Os negativistas (diferente de cépticos) é que tem por hábito misturar tudo e recomendar passividade e encolher de ombros, dizendo que a Terra já foi objecto de todo tipo de eventos passados e de qualquer forma não vale a pena preocuparmo-nos com o que nós fazemos que mais dia menos dia outra factor natural resolverá tratar de nós de qualquer das formas. Esse do arrefecimento do nucleo poderia enquadrar-se num desses eventos. Durante quantos anos vai arrefecendo ? Milhares ? Milhões ? É um pouco como quando nascermos deixarmos de nos preocupar com a nossa vida porque de qualquer das formas acabaremos por morrer de causas naturais ou por outra razão qualquer.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2008 às 01:09)

Vince disse:


> As nuvens são ainda hoje o calcanhar de aquiles dos modelos climáticos. O próprio IPCC admite que a questão das nuvens é um dos maiores responsáveis pelas incertezas e é assim um dos pontos mais atacados na teoria, a par da questão da reconstrução das temperaturas a partir dos proxies de aneis das árvores.
> 
> O problema das nuvens tem a ver com o facto delas terem simultaneamente os dois efeitos, com a agravante de que o saldo positivo ou negativo variar conforme o tipo de nuvens, a altitude, a latitude, a hora do dia, a temperatura do ar, as particulas de água e gelo que contem, etc,etc. São extraordináriamente dificeis de modelar e esta área é uma das que está ainda em continua investigação para melhorar os modelos climáticos.



O albedo médio do planeta e a transparência da atmosfera são variáveis essenciais sem dúvida alguma para a quantidade de calor recebida do Sol, sendo que um albedo elevado (branco) reflete teoricamente 100% da luz recebida, enquanto que a transparência da atmosfera que nos envolve terá a ver com a reflectividade de igual forma, mas se o calor já cá estiver também impedirá certamente a reflecção de radiação no espectro infravermelho (calor), pois todos os corpos com temperatura superior a 0ºK (=-273.15ºC) emitem radiação

Quanto às nuvens, a atenção centra-se mais nos cirros, sendo que é aceite que os cristais de gelo maiores favorecem o efeito de estufa enquanto que os cristais de gelo quase microscópicos actuam como escudo devolvendo a radiação recebida novamente para o espaço.

Posso afirmar também que uma atmosfera "suja" de partículas favorece a condensação do vapor de água facilitando o desenvolvimento das nuvens (núcleos de condensação). Também já todos ouvimos falar das experiências com iodeto de prata espalhado a uma dada altitude, que induz ainda maior efeito sobre a condensação (desconheço a razão) provocando chuva. O efeito conseguido não é ainda muito claro, porque não se pode experimentar com e depois voltar atrás e experimentar sem o iodeto de prata. Mas já existe mercado nos E.U.A. para isso!

Apenas por curiosidade, também vi um documentário onde se pretendia alertar para um estudo acerca do efeito provocado pelos rastos brancos de condensação deixados pela passagem dos aviões comerciais!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2008 às 01:29)

jpmartins disse:


> Não sei se irei dizer alguma asneira da grossa mas é uma questão que aqui anda a pairar sobre a minha cabeça.
> Até que ponto o arrefecimento do centro da terra, com a inevitável desaceleração da rotação do núcleo externo poderá ou não influenciar o clima global?



Também não sei se estarei dizendo asneira grossa.. Mas creio que é o processo de evolução como planeta leva a que continue arrefecendo desde o seu início, assim como a sua rotação vai também desacelerando. Estamos a falar de uma escala de tempo enormíssima, antes que o planeta Terra se torne "morto", frio, sem rotação interna já terá sido provavelmente "engolido" pela expansão do Sol no último terço da sua vida.

O que provoca o campo magnético terrestre é precisamente este núcleo de ferro fundido em constante rotação, em que o sentido de rotação define o polo magnético terrestre. As bússulas já apontaram para Sul (ver orientação magnética em vestígios geológicos intactos), assim como, num periodo de transição já estivemos sem polo magnético definido.

Ora, sem este motor que produz toda esta força electromagnética que nos protege dos violentos ventos solares (partículas de alta energia), seríamos literalmente cozinhados exactamente como num micro-ondas!

Acho que consegui esclarecer aqui o papel deste motor (núcleo de ferro fundido em rotação) no clima, sem ele estariamos como que no interior dum microondas! Mas no nosso dia a dia, não creio que interfira, só se deixasse de funcionar. O interior do planeta vai arrefecendo inexoravelmente, mas é um arrefecimento lento, nem me atrevo a citar números ou taxas, seria à escala de milhões de anos.

Se vamos para essa escala temporal, também falaria do papel da Lua, que como sabemos está-se afastando (1palmo/ano?!) perdendo influência nas marés, mas também na nossa atmosfera! Não nos esqueçamos que a pressão atmosférica varia sempre 2 vezes ao dia, isto é observável se tivermos à partida uma pressão estável com as Isobaras muito distantes umas das outras.


----------



## rossby (30 Mar 2008 às 02:31)

Paulo H disse:


> Ora, sem este motor que produz toda esta força electromagnética que nos protege dos violentos ventos solares (partículas de alta energia), seríamos literalmente cozinhados exactamente como num micro-ondas!
> 
> Acho que consegui esclarecer aqui o papel deste motor (núcleo de ferro fundido em rotação) no clima, sem ele estariamos como que no interior dum microondas! Mas no nosso dia a dia, não creio que interfira, só se deixasse de funcionar. O interior do planeta vai arrefecendo inexoravelmente, mas é um arrefecimento lento, nem me atrevo a citar números ou taxas, seria à escala de milhões de anos.



Bem, acho que o efeito da ausência do campo magnético terrestre será mais espectacular do que mortífero. As partículas de alta energia são prácticamente todas absorvidas na alta atmosfera dando origem ao que conhecemos por ionosfera. Quando um fluxo significativo dessas partículas atinge a alta atmosfera ionizam o oxigênio e o azoto dando origem a emissões de luz coloridas e de formas bizarras conhecidas por auroras. As auroras são mais comuns nos polos precisamente por que são regiões onde essas partículas conseguem penetrar.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Mar 2008 às 16:55)

> Bem, acho que o efeito da ausência do campo magnético terrestre será mais espectacular do que mortífero. As partículas de alta energia são prácticamente todas absorvidas na alta atmosfera dando origem ao que conhecemos por ionosfera. Quando um fluxo significativo dessas partículas atinge a alta atmosfera ionizam o oxigênio e o azoto dando origem a emissões de luz coloridas e de formas bizarras conhecidas por auroras. As auroras são mais comuns nos polos precisamente por que são regiões onde essas partículas conseguem penetrar.




Sem dúvida, na ausência do campo magnético terrestre o planeta seria colorido de auroras boreais e austrais. Mas desconfio que a ionosfera no seu todo, não seria capaz de nos proteger dos ventos solares sem este primeiro escudo - campo magnético terrestre. 

A razão de vermos as auroras a latitudes mais próximas dos polos, tem a ver com a própria geometria (distribuição espacial) das linhas de força do campo magnético terrestre (campos de força vectoriais), que partem de um polo, alargam-se no espaço, curvando-se em parábolas e acabando novamente no outro polo. Por isso, penso que, a protecção nos polos é menor ionizando-se mais facilmente a alta atmosfera nessas latitudes circundantes.

Fazendo referência a alguns filmes de ficção científica, lembro-me de que os efeitos começariam por provocar disturbios nas aves, mas também noutros seres vivos que usam o campo magnético como bússula. Depois tudo o que é componente electrónico estaria induzido por uma atmosfera mais ionizada, sendo que as bobines e os díodos funcionariam incorrectamente, provocando danos nas suas placas e portanto nos aparelhos electronicos (1º os satélites, depois, telemóveis, televisores, por aí fora..). Estariamos rodeados de electricidade estática, trovoadas, enfim, tudo um pouco eléctrico. Estou falando de ficção claro, mas prefiro não experimentá-lo na realidade.
Na realidade, os fatos e capacetes dos astonautas estão protegidos para que estes possam passear no exterior da nave, por algumas horas. O visor do capacete está protegido por uma película/microfilme de ouro.


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 11:17)

Hoje sai um post meu do frigorífico  

O Met Office Hadley Centre, para quem não sabe, é uma das principais instituições ligadas à teoria do Aquecimento Global Antropogénico, das europeias é a que mais está envolvida nesta questão, informou há dias que descobriram um bug no tratamento dos dados que exagerava tendências. O bug sempre lá esteve, mas só deram por ele agora com o frio. Quando exagerava o calor não o tinham descoberto :-)



> We have recently corrected an error in the way that the smoothed time series of data were calculated. Data for 2008 were being used in the smoothing process as if they represented an accurate estimate of the year as a whole. This is not the case and owing to the unusually cool global average temperature in January 2008, the error made it look as though smoothed global average temperatures had dropped markedly in recent years, which is misleading.



O Steve McIntyre do Climate Audit diz que o bug deu bastante jeito para fazer uns gráficos o ano passado pois Janeiro desse ano foi bastante quente e foi em Fevereiro a reunião do IPCC. E fez um comparativo com o antes e depois da descoberta do bug. A vermelho o gráfico do ano passado com o bug, a azul o gráfico deste ano com o bug, e a preto o gráfico já sem o erro agora descoberto.



> Heading into the IPCC WG1 conference in Paris in February 2007, January 2007 was a very warm month. I thought that it would be interesting to plot the HAdCRU style result as of January 2007 and compare it to the January 2008 style (now excised from the website). The blue dots below show the effect of the CRU smoothing method used in 2007 incorporating Jan and Feb 2008 - showing the downturn, which caused the Hadley Center to notice the “smoothing error”. The black shows the present annual series - not using 2008 data - which is what is currently displayed on the Hadley Center website (prettied up and with pseudo-”error” bars.) The red dots show what their 2007 method would have yielded in February 2007, at the time of the IPCC WG1 conference.
> 
> They noticed the “smoothing error” like a dog on a bone when temperatures went down, but didn’t notice precisely the same “error” last year, when it yielded record high results. Looks like there are some pit bulls in England as well.


----------



## LUPER (2 Abr 2008 às 11:52)

Vince disse:


> Hoje sai um post meu do frigorífico
> 
> O Met Office Hadley Centre, para quem não sabe, é uma das principais instituições ligadas à teoria do Aquecimento Global Antropogénico, das europeias é a que mais está envolvida nesta questão, informou há dias que descobriram um bug no tratamento dos dados que exagerava tendências. O bug sempre lá esteve, mas só deram por ele agora com o frio. Quando exagerava o calor não o tinham descoberto :-)
> 
> ...




Parece que se confirma mesmo que a partir do pico de 1998 a temperatura média global entrou em descida acentuada. Falta saber se estamos perante uma pausa, ou se pelo contrário iremos continuar a descer nos próximos anos.

Quanto ao sentido de oportunidade do Bug, se é que era mesmo um Bug, parece que andam um pouco a ajustar as previsões à realidade, assim tipo GFS e ECM


----------



## ppereira (4 Abr 2008 às 21:12)

LUPER disse:


> Parece que se confirma mesmo que a partir do pico de 1998 a temperatura média global entrou em descida acentuada. Falta saber se estamos perante uma pausa, ou se pelo contrário iremos continuar a descer nos próximos anos.
> 
> Quanto ao sentido de oportunidade do Bug, se é que era mesmo um Bug, parece que andam um pouco a ajustar as previsões à realidade, assim tipo GFS e ECM




Data: 4 de Abril de 2008  
Autor: IM  


A temperatura global diminuirá ligeiramente este ano como resultado do efeito de arrefecimento da corrente do Pacífico "La Niña", declararam os meteorologistas das Nações Unidas. O Secretário-Geral da OMM, Michel Jarraud, anunciou na BBC que seria provável que La Niña se prolongasse durante o Verão. 

Isto significará que as temperaturas globais não subiram desde 1998, colocando em causa algumas teorias de alteração do clima. No entanto, peritos dizem que existe uma tendência para o aquecimento global a longo prazo e prevêm um novo recorde da temperatura dentro dos próximos cinco anos. A OMM aponta para a década de 1998-2007 como a mais quente de que há registo. Desde o príncipio do século XX, a temperatura global média à superfície subiu 0,74ºC.



0,7ºC 
pensava que o aumento fosse superior 1/1,5.
isto terá q levar a repensar os modelos de previsão para 2100


----------



## LUPER (4 Abr 2008 às 23:02)

ppereira disse:


> Data: 4 de Abril de 2008
> Autor: IM
> 
> 
> ...



E muito discretamente lá vãoi reavaliando os famosos modelos do IPCC. Enfim, a teoria do aquecimento "men made" pode estar a chegar ao fim. Não acham?


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2008 às 23:27)

LUPER disse:


> E muito discretamente lá vãoi reavaliando os famosos modelos do IPCC. Enfim, a teoria do aquecimento "men made" pode estar a chegar ao fim. Não acham?



Não sei se é o fim da teoria do aquecimento global. Mas é concerteza o travão para aqueles cenários exagerados de +4 ou +5ºC até ao final do século.

Com este inicio de ano mais frio do que o previsto, há que rever muitos modelos e cenários climáticos futuros. Há que ter em conta oscilações e não tendências lineares. É um mundo em constante estudo e evolução, este de prever a temperatura de amanhã.
Vamos esperar para ver!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 23:51)

LUPER disse:


> E muito discretamente lá vãoi reavaliando os famosos modelos do IPCC. Enfim, a teoria do aquecimento "men made" pode estar a chegar ao fim. Não acham?



Penso que ainda estamos muitooooo longe afinal tanto tempo para impor dogmas não os iam "limpar" assim  então e qual era a explicação que o CO2 tava a diminuir  as industrias começavam logo todas a queimar pneus para aquecer o planeta não fosse o gelo invadir terrenos agricolas nos países nórdicos.


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 01:29)

LUPER disse:


> E muito discretamente lá vãoi reavaliando os famosos modelos do IPCC. Enfim, a teoria do aquecimento "men made" pode estar a chegar ao fim. Não acham?



Nunca se sabe, mas para agora não se pode concluir isso. É um facto que as temperaturas depois de muito subirem até ao pico do El Nino excepcional de 1998, agora nos anos mais recentes já não tem sido assim. Mas também não desceram.  Só de há ano para cá é que se nota alguma descida interessante, e tal como o El Nino agravou a subida em 98, a Ninã actual está a ajudar a arrefecer. Resta saber o que acontece no final desta fase fria do Enso. 

.
Medições de temperatura por satélite já com Março divulgadas hoje:


----------



## Paulo H (6 Abr 2008 às 18:58)

Vince disse:


> Nunca se sabe, mas para agora não se pode concluir isso. É um facto que as temperaturas depois de muito subirem até ao pico do El Nino excepcional de 1998, agora nos anos mais recentes já não tem sido assim. Mas também não desceram.  Só de há ano para cá é que se nota alguma descida interessante, e tal como o El Nino agravou a subida em 98, a Ninã actual está a ajudar a arrefecer. Resta saber o que acontece no final desta fase fria do Enso.
> 
> .
> Medições de temperatura por satélite já com Março divulgadas hoje:



Bom, a analisar pelo gráfico podemos concluir que este ano está sendo tão frio que apenas está passando ligeiramente abaixo da linha dos 0ºC da normalidade.

Independentemente da opinião de cada um quanto ao aquecimento global, estamos a descuidar-nos/distrair-nos um pouco na análise dos dados recentes:

- Em muitos locais do globo se atingiram recordes de frio
- Em muitos locais do globo se atingiram recordes de calor
- A temperatura média do globo tem descido efectivamente graças ao efeito "La Ninã".

Isto são factos, mas a verdade é que:

- O efeito "La Niña" propícia esta descida da temperatura média, o que não impede que hajam locais com temperatura bem acima da média.

E agora o mais importante:

Não acham que antes de dizermos que a temperatura média do globo está descendo e que se deviam rever os modelos de previsão, deveriamos primeiro comparar os efeitos causados por este "La Niña" com outros efeitos "La Niña" no passado, assim como comparar os efeitos causados por "El Niño" com outros efeitos "El Niño" no passado?

Todos sabemos o quanto imprevisível pode ser a meteorologia pela sua natureza probabilística, extremamente complexa.

Mas se nos esquecermos numa análise gráfica, das condições iniciais, da intensidade de fenómenos como "El Niño", "La Niña", ciclos de actividade solar, intensidade e direcção das correntes oceânicas e outros efeitos, podemos estar a iludir-nos com uma simples análise de tendência que até o Excel sabe fazer!

Quando estamos sob o efeito "La Niña" devemos procurar os anteriores ciclos "La Niña" e compará-los! Então surgiram 2 hipóteses:
- Se o anteriores foram mais fortes e originaram descidas menores na temperatura média do globo, então posso concluir que algo mais se passa e que favorece o arrefecimento global. 
- Se pelo contrário os anteriores "La Niña" foram mais fracos e contudo originaram descidas maiores na temperatura média do globo, então algo também algo mais está acontecendo e que favorece o aquecimento global!

Resta agora saber ser crítico e perguntar como se avalia a força de um "El Niño" ou de uma "La Niña"! Hipóteses:
- Pelos efeitos causados na temperatura média do globo e distribuição das precipitações?
- Pela duração?
- Pela amplitude máxima?
- Pelo cálculo da média, enquanto durou a anomalia?
- Pela extensão 2D? Ou pela extensão 3D (inclui profundidade)?
- Por todas estas características anteriores, e tendo em atenção o efeito potenciador de uma eventual actividade solar coincidente no mesmo período?

Como podem ver, se tivermos estas dúvidas em conta nas nossas análises conseguiremos ser melhores que qualquer programa de análise de tendências que apenas interpolam e extrapolam dados, como se apenas fossem números.

Não estou criticando qualquer opinião, corrente de opiniões ou comentário, mas apenas alertando para a complexidade dos dados e a forma como podem ser mostrados e ilustrados.

Na verdade, estamos todos de parabéns, sempre atentos às novidades que aparecem, gerando opiniões e sustentando-as como podemos, com os dados que temos! Mas sempre com o maior rigor e com a certeza reconfortante da melhor atenção de todos, e sempre com espaço para o benefício da dúvida.


----------



## Luis França (14 Abr 2008 às 11:53)

*Geologist: Sun’s shift could mean global chill*




> GEOLOGIST: SUN'S SHIFT COULD MEAN GLOBAL CHILL
> 
> ‘Warming’ fits 30-year cycles, geologist argues
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (14 Abr 2008 às 12:50)

Por acaso vi ontem ou antes de ontem, um documentário acerca das manchas solares, bastante curioso!
Graças às manchas solares Galileu descobriu que:
- O Sol é gira em torno de si próprio, tendo calculado o seu periodo de revolução, pois as mesmas manchas apareciam ao fim de um certo tempo.
- O Sol é esférico, sendo que a maior velocidade radial se encontra no equador, pois nesta latitude as manchas parecem deslocar-se mais rápido (não se deslocam, o Sol é que gira).

Mais tarde, depois da pequena idade do gelo, relaciona-se esta com o ciclo Solar. Digamos que as manchas solares são estudadas à séculos!

Mas existem várias conclusões a retirar, caso contrário corremos o risco de criar falsos mitos:

1) A temperatura do Sol não varia, é sensivelmente a mesma à superfície e no núcleo. Quero eu dizer que não varia, independentemente dos ciclos solares com aparecimento de mais ou menos manchas!

2) Como influencia o clima, então? Ainda é uma incógnita, mas digamos que desencadeia uma descida ou uma subida de apenas 1 ou 2ºC na Terra. Nada que justifique por si só uma idade do gelo ou uma idade quente, deverá sim haver alguns fenómenos indirectos em cadeia que o provoquem!

3) Nos periodos de mais actividade solar, isto é, com maior incidência de manchas solares, a temperatura do Sol é a mesma, mas a gama de radiação emitida é diferente, por acréscimo dos ventos solares. Parece ser este efeito electromagnético que afecta de alguma forma o clima na Terra!

Nota: 

Vou investigar os novos métodos de arrefecimento (novas tecnologias mecânicas) por efeito magnético, será que podemos relacionar tudo isto? 
O electromagnetismo é de facto surpreendente, conseguimos atrair, repulsar, levitar (anti-gravitação), gerar corrente eléctrica, "gerar frio".


----------



## LUPER (15 Abr 2008 às 18:21)

Deixo aqui esta noticia sobre a temporada de neve na Escócia prolongar-se agora até fim de Maio.


Não se tem a ver com o aquecimento ou não, mas penso que é interessante.

http://www.nevasport.com/noticias/d/14531/escocia-se-plantea-ampliar-su-temporada-hasta-mayo


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 19:27)

LUPER disse:


> Deixo aqui esta noticia sobre a temporada de neve na Escócia prolongar-se agora até fim de Maio.
> Não se tem a ver com o aquecimento ou não, mas penso que é interessante.
> http://www.nevasport.com/noticias/d/14531/escocia-se-plantea-ampliar-su-temporada-hasta-mayo



Para começar devias tentar perceber a diferença entre tempo e clima.

Pode ser que ajude:

*The weather is a set of all extant phenomena in a given atmosphere at a given time.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather

*Climate is the average and variations of weather in a region over long periods of time.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

LUPER disse:


> Deixo aqui esta noticia sobre a temporada de neve na Escócia prolongar-se agora até fim de Maio.
> 
> 
> Não se tem a ver com o aquecimento ou não, mas penso que é interessante.
> ...



A temporada de neve já acabou na Escócia não percebes nada Luper aquilo é tudo photoshop  :assobio: só querem enganar o pessoal.

_"James McIntosh, director de Lecht, afirma que hay tanta nieve que se puede seguir esquiando hasta mediados de mayo, y que la semana pasada aun les volvió a caer 32 centímetros mas, con la ventaja de que en esta época del año, con el sol la carretera se puede limpiar mejor."_

Mas que malvados ao afirmarem coisas destas...ai ai


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 22:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> A temporada de neve já acabou na Escócia não percebes nada Luper aquilo é tudo photoshop  :assobio: só querem enganar o pessoal.
> 
> _"James McIntosh, director de Lecht, afirma que hay tanta nieve que se puede seguir esquiando hasta mediados de mayo, y que la semana pasada aun les volvió a caer 32 centímetros mas, con la ventaja de que en esta época del año, con el sol la carretera se puede limpiar mejor."_
> 
> Mas que malvados ao afirmarem coisas destas...ai ai





Se o frio na Escócia dá vontade de rir, o calor na Ásia dará para chorar ? 


*Anomalias globais de Temperatura Março 2008*


----------



## LUPER (15 Abr 2008 às 22:41)

Vince disse:


> Para começar devias tentar perceber a diferença entre tempo e clima.
> 
> Pode ser que ajude:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela explicação, mas apenas queria dar a conhecer "as outras noticias"


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

LUPER disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação, mas apenas queria dar a conhecer "as outras noticias"



Há um tópico para isso. O do seguimento da Europa que é onde todas as pessoas normalmente colocam notícias destas. Neve na Escócia nada tem a ver com a existência ou não do aquecimento global. Daí a sugestão de leitura que te dei, pois parece recorrente a confusão entre tempo e clima.


----------



## Meteoabrantes (16 Abr 2008 às 08:33)

Não quero contribuir para qualquer tipo de polémica, até porque a ignorância é atrevida, mas esta é uma imagem interessante de seguir, não só porque é de actualização frequente, como ainda porque contém, no canto superior esquerdo, a temperatura média gobal e a tendência gobal...

http://satellite.ehabich.info/ea.htm 

HS


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2008 às 23:15)

*Temperatura mundial bate recorde para o mês de março*

A Terra continua com febre. O mês passado foi o março mais quente já registrado na superfície sólida do planeta, e o segundo com as temperaturas mais elevadas na média global. De acordo com a Administração Nacional de Oceano e Atmosfera (NOAA) dos EUA, altas temperaturas na Ásia puxaram a temperatura mundial em Terra firme até uma média de 4,9º C, 1,8º C acima da média do mês para o século 20.
Embora a Ásia tenha recebido, neste ano, a maior cobertura de neve em um mês de janeiro já registrada, o calor de março causou um degelo rápido, e a cobertura chegou a um recorde de baixa.
O oceano teve a 13ª temperatura mais alta já registrada, com um enfraquecimento do fenômeno climático La Niña, que resfria as águas da faixa tropical do Oceano Pacífico. A média global entre oceano e terra firme foi a segunda mais alta do período em que há registros, ou 129 anos, atrás apenas de 2002, diz a NOAA.

Fonte: Estadao


----------



## LUPER (20 Abr 2008 às 00:23)

Gerofil disse:


> *Temperatura mundial bate recorde para o mês de março*
> 
> A Terra continua com febre. O mês passado foi o março mais quente já registrado na superfície sólida do planeta, e o segundo com as temperaturas mais elevadas na média global. De acordo com a Administração Nacional de Oceano e Atmosfera (NOAA) dos EUA, altas temperaturas na Ásia puxaram a temperatura mundial em Terra firme até uma média de 4,9º C, 1,8º C acima da média do mês para o século 20.
> Embora a Ásia tenha recebido, neste ano, a maior cobertura de neve em um mês de janeiro já registrada, o calor de março causou um degelo rápido, e a cobertura chegou a um recorde de baixa.
> ...




Mas Março não tinha ficado umas milesimas de grau acima da média? Pelo menos é o que o grafico das anomalias representa que está no topo desta página. Sinceramente cada vez percebo menos disto, acho que eles baralha-se todos e a nós tb, decidam-se quando à media do mês de Março de uma vez por todas.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2008 às 00:51)

Overturn - ending the ice age


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2008 às 14:10)

LUPER disse:


> Mas Março não tinha ficado umas milesimas de grau acima da média? Pelo menos é o que o grafico das anomalias representa que está no topo desta página. Sinceramente cada vez percebo menos disto, acho que eles baralha-se todos e a nós tb, decidam-se quando à media do mês de Março de uma vez por todas.



Sim, tens toda a razão na tua dúvida. Mas a explicação até é muito simples e fácil de entender embora a sua interpretação traga efectivamente dúvidas, confusões e às vezes perplexidades como foi agora com o mês de Março.

Como já expliquei anteriormente, há actualmente várias formas ou indicadores de medir a temperatura global. HadCRUT, RSS, UAH, e GISS. Todas elas são distintas. Existem actualmente duas baseadas em observações de superfice (estações, boias, etc) e respectivos algoritmos de interpolação para as áreas onde não existem observações, sendo esses dois métodos o do GISS dos EUA e o HadCRUT do britânico MetOffice.

As outras duas, RSS e UAH, são baseadas em medições de satélites que não medem obviamente à superficie mas na atmosfera, e ambas medem de forma diferente.

Logo aí começa a primeira dificuldade, estão-se a medir coisas diferentes, superficie e atmosfera. Para além disso, há a natural dúvida sobre o que se está a medir na atmosfera e da sua relevancia para o que se passa à superficie. 

Para medir a temperatura global, e dado que estas leituras por satelite é muito recente, poucas décadas, é muito mais acertado usar os registos de superficie, pois aí temos registos históricos muito mais antigos e anteriores ao aperecimento dos satélites. Os satelites por outro lado, podem medir onde não há registos de superficie.

Para além disso tudo, os gráficos que vão aparecendo são anomalias e todos eles tem series temporais distintas, logo médias e anomalias tem que ser mesmo distintas e é completamente errado comparar anomalias de uns e outros como qualquer pessoa com conhecimentos básicos de estatística dirá. No entanto sendo coisas diferentes a informação que dão tem sempre o seu interesse e utilidade obviamente. E aí chegamos às perplexidades. Por vezes há até bastante sintonia entre estes métodos apesar de completamente distintos, mas outras vezes não. E assim sucedeu com o mês de Março, em que todas as medições indicaram uma anomalia positiva, mas as de superficie, e em especial a do GISS, a anomalia positiva foi brutal, ao contrário das de satélite, que foi bem menos significativa.

Claro que isso faz pensar um pouco no que pode explicar tal diferença, e dúvidas ou perplexidades aparecem e são genuinas. Tenho estado desde há uns dias à espera que alguns mais credenciados façam uma análise a estes dados para tentar perceber a razão destas diferenças, e quando tiver coloco aqui os 4 gráficos e o que se escreve sobre o assunto. 

À primeira vista dois dos principais factores foram as temperaturas na Ásia, mesmo muito altas, e numa gigantesca extensão territorial. O outro factor é que nos cálculos do GISS de Março parece que ficaram de fora muitos dados, de África por exemplo, que aparentemente tem estado com mais frio  o que teria pelo menos suavizado um pouco as coisas. Se isto foi intencional ou não, aka, cozinhado, nos próximos dias saberemos mais. E ao contrário do que possas pensar de mim pois penso que deves andar a fabricar uma ideia um pouco distorcida sobre mim, não tenho problemas nenhuns em falar de "cozinhados" destes, já  muitas o fiz no forum. Denuncio o que a mim me parece mal, aldrabado, exagerado ou suspeito dum lado e do outro da guerra. Fui eu também que começei a trazer para aqui as medições de satélite para controponto às do GISS. E eu pessoalmente não confio a 100% no GISS dirigido pelo Hansen pelo historial de casos estranhos nos últimos anos. Mas é o GISS que trabalha com a série temporal de dados mais antiga e estável que existe. Neste momento não faço ideia se isto em Março foi natural a diferença, pode perfeitamente ter sido devido às temperaturas na Ásia, mas também pode não ser, e acabaremos por ouvir falar disso se assim for.


----------



## Meteoabrantes (20 Abr 2008 às 15:29)

Independentemente das anomalias que vão ocorrendo a nível meteorológico, as quais são inegáveis e incontestáveis, e independentemente também das suas causas, que me parecem também já incontestáveis, creio que importa sobretudo discorrer sobre os respectivos efeitos, sobretudo a médio e longo prazo. Na realidade, se La Niña recrudesceu, se a Ásia aqueceu e a África arrefeceu, não creio que devamos tomar nenhum de tais efeitos como tendências formadas. Pode muito bem acontecer que em próximas estações tais anomalias sejam contrariadas por efeitos diametralmente opostos, para não dizer ser fatal que tal ocorra. São os ciclos naturais, que independemente das tendências traçadas, não deixam de ocorrer, embora mesclados de real ou aparente anormalidade.

O que me parece agora mais importante verificar, se verificável, é qual o destino do clima perante a frequência e a tendência de tais anomalias. Eu estou convicto, e esta é a minha opinião, baseada sobretudo na análise de tudo quanto tenho lido sobre o assunto (e trata-se de opiniões profissionais testadas e desassombradas), de que a aceleração progressiva e já irreparável do aquecimento levará inevitavelmente, no que a nós nos toca, ao estancamento da corrente do golfo e à invasão oceânica da imensa massa polar fundida. A questão, para mim, não se põe, portanto, em "o que acontecerá?", mas sim em "quando acontecerá?".

Não duvido, portanto, de que nos espera uma re-edição da mini era glacial que ainda há poucos séculos atrás afectou os antepassados, antecedida de levas sucessivas de anomalias que podem levar a pensar exactamente o contrário.

HS


----------



## LUPER (20 Abr 2008 às 18:40)

Meteoabrantes disse:


> Independentemente das anomalias que vão ocorrendo a nível meteorológico, as quais são inegáveis e incontestáveis, e independentemente também das suas causas, que me parecem também já incontestáveis, creio que importa sobretudo discorrer sobre os respectivos efeitos, sobretudo a médio e longo prazo. Na realidade, se La Niña recrudesceu, se a Ásia aqueceu e a África arrefeceu, não creio que devamos tomar nenhum de tais efeitos como tendências formadas. Pode muito bem acontecer que em próximas estações tais anomalias sejam contrariadas por efeitos diametralmente opostos, para não dizer ser fatal que tal ocorra. São os ciclos naturais, que independemente das tendências traçadas, não deixam de ocorrer, embora mesclados de real ou aparente anormalidade.
> 
> O que me parece agora mais importante verificar, se verificável, é qual o destino do clima perante a frequência e a tendência de tais anomalias. Eu estou convicto, e esta é a minha opinião, baseada sobretudo na análise de tudo quanto tenho lido sobre o assunto (e trata-se de opiniões profissionais testadas e desassombradas), de que a aceleração progressiva e já irreparável do aquecimento levará inevitavelmente, no que a nós nos toca, ao estancamento da corrente do golfo e à invasão oceânica da imensa massa polar fundida. A questão, para mim, não se põe, portanto, em "o que acontecerá?", mas sim em "quando acontecerá?".
> 
> ...



Ora ai está alguem que lê o meu pensamento. 

A questão reside se existe aqui mão do homem ou não, embora isso seja irrelevante perante a inercia da natureza.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Abr 2008 às 19:46)

Hoje apeteceu-me ir à net e retirar séries de dados que não fossem ainda correlacionados e fazer eu próprio o cruzamento de dados, criando gráficos e sobrepondo-os numa escala temporal.

Optei por não lhes sobrepor a "mão humana" com todo o seu CO2 e outros tantos gases de estufa.

Cruzei apenas:

- Nº de manchas solares
- Anomalia da temperatura média à escala global
- SOI - South Oscilation Index

Não acrescentei o NOI (North Oscilation Index) porque conclui que a sua oscilação é muito similar, com algumas disparidades pontuais devido à natureza da área de localização de um e de outro (no SOI a influencia é mais oceânica, de clima mais tropical e com influência das Monções Asiáticas).

Pude constatar o seguinte:

1- A resposta reflectida na tendência da temperatura média global aos efeitos Actividade Solar e Fenómenos "La Niña e El Niño" está sempre um pouco desfazada em 1 ou 2 anos dos acontecimentos que pensamos influenciá-la.
2- Estamos num periodo mínimo de actividade solar, que se está prolongando algo mais que o normal.
3- O fenómeno "La Niña" está enfraquecendo, embora permaneça ainda nos próximos meses.
4- O fenómeno "La Niña" parece coexistir com pequenos "El Niño" de menor relevância.
5- Parece-me que os fenómenos "El Niño" e "La Niña" têm um efeito maior na variabilidade da temperatura média global do que a própria actividade solar.
Digo isto porque, no último "El Niño" já a actividade solar estava bastante reduzida ainda decrescendo, e a temperatura média global continuou subindo por 2 anos.
6- Com a sobreposição do fenómeno "La Niña" actual e com a actividade solar mais baixa desde há décadas, a temperatura média global parece ter decrescido mais bruscamente.

O que se espera nos próximos anos? A minha opinião é que:

1- O efeito "La Niña" dará lugar ao efeito "El Niño" talvez em 2009
2- A curva da actividade solar no mínimo de há 26 anos, irá inflectir dando início a um novo ciclo solar já este ano, pois este periodo mínimo de actividade solar está-se prolongando muito mais que o normal de acordo com o passado (200 anos de observações).
3- Penso que com um "La Niña" neutral com um regresso da actividade solar, considerando alguma inércia verificada nas últimas décadas, teremos provavelmente um 2008 e 2009 mais frios, inflectindo em 2009 (se houver "El Niño") aguardando um 2010 mais quente que o normal. Atenção: por ser mais quente ou mais frio, não significa que o seja por todo o globo!


*Ver: 

- http://www.Metsul.com 

- http://www.pfeg.noaa.gov/research/pu...rimary/NOI.pdf*
"The Northern Oscillation Index (NOI): A new climate index
44 for the northeast Pacific
45 F.B. Schwing a,∗, T. Murphree b, P.M. Green c"


----------



## LUPER (20 Abr 2008 às 20:07)

Paulo H disse:


> Hoje apeteceu-me ir à net e retirar séries de dados que não fossem ainda correlacionados e fazer eu próprio o cruzamento de dados, criando gráficos e sobrepondo-os numa escala temporal.
> 
> Optei por não lhes sobrepor a "mão humana" com todo o seu CO2 e outros tantos gases de estufa.
> 
> ...




Gostei da abordagem, mas gostava de acrescentar que nada garante que o ciclo solar 24 tenha começado ou vá começar, é que 200 anos de observações do sol são meramente insuficientes. Uma coisa parece resultar do teu estudo, é que os gases de efeito estufa pouco parecem influnciar, ao contrário da temperatura oceânica.


----------



## Pedro Afonso (22 Abr 2008 às 12:46)

" Uma coisa parece resultar do teu estudo, é que os gases de efeito estufa pouco parecem influenciar, ao contrário da temperatura oceânica. "

Saudações.

Começo por me congratular por ter encontrado alguma discussão séria ácerca do fenómeno que são as consequências das alterações climáticas. Longe de alarmismos mas considerando todos os cenários, penso que é importante pensar no pior que possa acontecer, ver possiveis consequências e depois... evitá-lo.
Teoricamente, seria a solução. Na prática, há demasiadas variáveis para se fazerem conjecturas precisas...é o mal da meteorologia....

Em jeito de resposta á citação acima, penso que se confunde causa e efeito...não será já o aumento da temperatura oceanica uma consequencia do efeito de estufa "per si" e não uma causa directa? É obvio, trata-se de um ciclo e as temperaturas sobem quanto mais alta for a concentração de gases e quanto mais alta fôr a temperatura, maior concentração de gases haverá (se não estou em erro), mas ao contrário do que acontecia até aqui, existe algo no ciclo que não havia em condições normais, um aumento geometrico de gases causadores de efeito de estufa. A principal consequência disso, aparentemente, é a da aceleração de um processo que naturalmente ocorreria (como ocorreu antes) lenta e gradualmente, pelo menos com lentidão suficiente que permitisse ás espécies se irem adaptando. o Resultado, é que os modelos de previsão climática têm que ser revistos com uma periodicidade cada vez maior, actualizados mais amiúde e entendidos como aquilo que são (factos) em si, sem extrapolações.

Que me dizem?


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2008 às 15:00)

Paulo H disse:


> 1- A resposta reflectida na tendência da temperatura média global aos efeitos Actividade Solar e Fenómenos "La Niña e El Niño" está sempre um pouco desfazada em 1 ou 2 anos dos acontecimentos que pensamos influenciá-la.



A influência dos ciclos solares no clima é das coisas mais estudadas que existe. Obviamente que o primeiro "suspeito" de haver aquecimento foi desde a primeira hora o Sol, logo foi o "suspeito" mais investigado. Mas após tantos estudos ainda ninguém conseguiu estabelecer uma relação óbvia entre a *recente* actividade do sol e o aquecimento das *últimas* décadas. É sabido que no passado houve ciclos que tiveram grande impacto no clima, por exemplo o Mínimo de Maunder é o principal candidato a ter provocado a pequena idade do gelo e não uma suposta quebra da corrente do golfo como outras teorias defendem. Outros falam também na inclinação do eixo da terra, os movimentos de precessão, ciclos de Milankovitch, etc,etc, isso tudo é verdade e tem enorme impacto no clima da Terra, até provocam as próprias glaciações e aquecimentos como o do  óptimo climático do holoceno. Ninguém nega isso, muito menos os cientistas. Mas são ciclos de muitos milhares de anos e actualmente nada disso explica o aquecimento das últimas décadas nesta escala temporal, nem se tem notado nada de excepcional no sol ultimamente. É aí que está o problema.


Ainda há poucas semanas alguém supostamente descobriu a relação entre o sol e as temperaturas globais recentes:

 *Evidence of a Significant Solar Imprint in Annual Globally Averaged Temperature Trends - Part 1*
http://wattsupwiththat.wordpress.co...-globally-averaged-temperature-trends-part-1/

 *Evidence of a Significant Solar Imprint in Annual Globally Averaged Temperature Trends - Part 2*
http://wattsupwiththat.wordpress.co...-globally-averaged-temperature-trends-part-2/


Mas mal deu para saborear os textos quando passado nem dois dias estes artigos foram completamente arrasados por Tamino, que os chamou de lixo com erros clamorosos de estatística.

 *How Not to Analyze Data, part 1*
http://tamino.wordpress.com/2008/03/27/how-not-to-analyze-data-part-1/

 *Get Real!*
http://tamino.wordpress.com/2008/03/29/get-real

> *How Not to Analyze Data, part Deux*
http://tamino.wordpress.com/2008/03/30/how-not-to-analyze-data-part-deux/

 *How Not to Analyze Data, part 3*
http://tamino.wordpress.com/2008/04/01/how-not-to-analyze-data-part-3/

 *Stalking the Elusive Solar-cycle/Temperature Connection*
http://tamino.wordpress.com/2008/04/05/stalking-the-elusive-solar-cycletemperature-connection/


Outras análises criticas a anteriores estudos nessa área:

> Another study on solar influence

 A phenomenological sequel

 How not to attribute climate change


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2008 às 12:56)

Johnny Storm disse:


> De resto, devo dizer que já vi e revi a animação e não consigo perceber onde está a alteração tão significativa na velocidade da corrente de que vocês falam (note-se que as cores representam o valor da velocidade da corrente e não a temperatura).



Pois se reparares bem ela está a enfranquecer  e por vezes até se notam cortes.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2008 às 15:14)

Boas.
Gostaria de deixar aqui a minha opinião sobre este assunto. Como é óbvio, vale o que vale, e não sou nenhum expert na matéria!

Parece-me a mim, que toda esta "guerra" entre "quente" e "frio", vai acabar por estar interligada, ou melhor, que o aquecimento actualmente existente, vai acabar por dar origem a uma época (mini, grande????) "glaciar".

Os factos:
- Que as concentrações de CO2 na atmosfera têm aumentado, acho que está mais que provado!
- Que os maiores contributos para as emissões de CO2 serão a Indústria, os transportes, incêndios, também está mais que esclarecido.
- Que a temperatura global tem sofrido variações naturais ao longo de milhares de ano, também é verdade.
- Que as oscilações verificadas nos últimos anos indiciam um maior aumento da temperatura num menor intervalo de tempo, também está estudado e documentado.
- Os glaciares em várias partes do mundo têm "derretido"!
- Os desertos têm avançado!
- Que normalmente a um aumento de temperatura sucede uma diminuição da mesma, na mesma proporção (aqui sou eu a opinar - até pelas Leis da Fisica).

Consequências de um aumento da temperatura global (temperatura média global - nuns locais poderá ser maior, e noutros inferior):
- Degelo das Calotes Glaciares
- Degelo das  Calotes Polares
- Redução da salinidade das águas do Atlântico Norte e consequente interrupção da Circulação do Atlântico Norte??? (teoria com a qual eu tenho tendência a aceitar) o que implicará consequências nefastas ao nivel do clima (não sei se global ou principalmente América Norte e Europa Ocidental?)
- no fim, Alterações Climáticas a nivel Global

Ou seja, eu acho que um aumento actual das temperaturas levará à ocorrência de Episódios Climáticos Extremos mais frequentes e em locais menos usuais (por ex., secas extremas em Portugal, seguidas de fortes chuvadas e inundações, tornados...) e acabará por haver temperaturas mais frias a latitudes inferiores. NO entanto, como se trata de Alterações Climáticas, ninguém poderá prever ao certo o que irá "exactamente" acontecer.

Como conclusão desta breve "divagação", acho que todos os fenómenos climáticos que ocorrem actualmente ao nivel global são indicios que alguma coisa não está a 100% e que poderemos ser afectados a curto/médio prazo por Alterações climáticas a que estaremos pouco habituados e às quais nos iremos adaptar certamente.

PS: Faltou-me acrescentar que as minhas referências são os estudos do IPCC e do SIAM (Prof. Filipe Duarte Santos)


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mai 2008 às 10:42)

*NASA Says Climate Shifting to Cooler Temperatures *

The allegedly warming earth is in for about 30 years of cooling according to NASA, one of the leading global warming theory advocates. 

NASA has confirmed that a developing natural climate pattern will likely result in much colder temperatures, according to Marc Shepherd, writing in the April 30 American Thinker. He adds that NASA was also quick to point out that such natural phenomena should not confuse the issue of manmade greenhouse gas induced global warming which apparently will be going on behind the scenes while our teeth are chattering from a decade and a half long cold spell. 

"A cool-water anomaly known as La Niña occupied the tropical Pacific Ocean throughout 2007 and early 2008. In April 2008, scientists at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory announced that while the La Niña was weakening, the Pacific decadal Oscillation – a larger-scale, Slower-cycling ocean pattern – had shifted to its cool phase." 

Notes Shepherd "This shift in the PDO, which could last for 20 or 30 years, can have significant implications for global climate, affecting Pacific and Atlantic hurricane activity, droughts and flooding around the Pacific basin, the productivity of marine ecosystems and global land temperature patterns." 

And the greatest impact here in the states, he adds, will likely be on west Coast residents, particularly growers. 

Warns meteorologist Anthony Watts: "Look out California agriculture. The wine industry, fruits and nut growers will be hit with a shorter growing season and more threats of frost, among other things." 

Watts cites two recent reports of frost-induced crop devastation – an apple orchard in Paradise and wine grapes in Nevada County. He also offers a brief history of last century's PDO phase shifts, and warns that California's agriculture, which experienced "unprecedented growth" during the past warm phase, may now be in serious trouble as things cool down: 

In 1905, PDO switched to a warm phase, in 1946, PDO switched to a cool phase, and in 1977, PDO switched to a warm phase again. 

Notes Shepherd "Recently lower global temps, likely caused by the late start of Solar Cycle 24, already have some greenhouse gassers nervous - particularly amid speculation of a possible impending 'little ice age.' 

"But surely," he says, "a 30 year protracted naturally-explainable cooling period concurrent with rising atmospheric CO2 levels would forever cool the public's receptiveness to global warming alarmism. No problem – our ever panicking friends at NASA have that angle covered, too." 

Says NASA: "Natural, large-scale climate patterns like the PDO and El Niño-La Niña are superimposed on global warming caused by increasing concentrations of greenhouse gases and landscape changes like deforestation. According to Josh Willis, JPL oceanographer and climate scientist, ‘These natural climate phenomena can sometimes hide global warming caused by human activities. Or they can have the opposite effect of accentuating it.'" 

In other words, CO2 is secretly warming the planet. Or not. 

http://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/NASA_Climate_cooling/2008/05/01/92541.html

Eu já nada digo enjoy porque raio o aquecimento parou agora ?? então não era imparável nos próximos 200 anos mesmo que acabassemos com todas as emissões de CO2 neste momento já não percebo nada disto


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2008 às 11:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu já nada digo enjoy porque raio o aquecimento parou agora ?? então não era imparável nos próximos 200 anos mesmo que acabassemos com todas as emissões de CO2 neste momento já não percebo nada disto



Já tinha falado disto há 2 dias neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...es-enso-nao-ao-etc-2008-a-2000.html#post70966

É dificil de compreender porque olhas para o clima como uma coisa linerar, uma linha recta num gráfico. Mas o clima nunca é uma linha recta. O clima está sujeito a muitas forças e o aparecimento de uma de sentido contrário como uma possível mudança de padrão do PDO no Pacífico (falado neste texto) ou do AMO no Atlântico (o estudo da Nature) não quer dizer que outras forças  presentes (como o aquecimento global antropogénico) não existam. Padrões de variabilidade como estes tendem a sobrepôr-se à tendência do aquecimento, ou ampliando os seus efeitos ou dissimulando-os. O El Nino e a La Ninã fazem isso constantemente, penso que isso consegues perceber o porquê. A grande diferença é que enquanto estes padrões do ENSO duram de poucos meses a dois anos, o PDO ou o AMO a confirmarem-se podem em teoria durar décadas. Mas não sabemos muito sobre eles para termos certezas.

Mas é claro que todos nos podemos perguntar se por acaso o aquecimento das últimas décadas não seria ele próprio também a tal ampliação que referi por estarmos em fases quentes desses padrões de décadas. Isso é uma dúvida válida. Tal como questionar se estes padrões foram devidamente ponderados nos estudos do IPCC e devidamente contabilizados nas incertezas. Ou ainda perguntar o que provoca estes padrões. A variação solar conjugada com a inércia dos Oceanos que dilui muito no tempo variações solares? São coisas que se podem especular. Aí voltamos à dúvida já por vezes falada aqui, de que os Oceanos podem ter um papel fundamental e ainda bastante incompreendido. 

De qualquer das formas ainda não sabemos se isso vai suceder. Sobre o PDO como referi há dias, já em 1998 se pensava que mudasse de padrão e isso não sucedeu. E sobre o AMO no Atlântico é apenas uma previsão baseada numa nova metodologia na modelagem publicada anteontem na Nature. Se realmente tudo se confirmasse seriam tempos interessantes para seguir.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mai 2008 às 11:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> *
> 
> According to Josh Willis, JPL oceanographer and climate scientist, ‘These natural climate phenomena can sometimes hide global warming caused by human activities. Or they can have the opposite effect of accentuating it.'"
> 
> ...


----------



## Luis França (3 Mai 2008 às 23:46)

*In Hot Water: Ice Age Defrosted by Warming Ocean, Not Rise in CO2*







[


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2008 às 21:24)

Sem palavras


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2008 às 19:30)

Reconstrução das temperaturas entre 1500-1998 

http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a000000/a002300/a002321/index.html

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/pubs/luterbacher2004/luterbacher2004.html


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2008 às 15:33)

Sobre o estudo alemão que saiu na Nature (da pequena pausa no aquecimento global) os climatologistas do Real Climate desafiaram os autores do estudo a aceitarem uma aposta de 2500€ sobre as temperaturas de 2000-2010 vs. as temperaturas de 1994-2004.  A aposta termina no final de 2010 e é válida desde que não ocorra nenhuma erupção vulcânica significativa ou a queda de um meteorito que afectem o clima global (normalmente apenas as erupções significativas próximo dos trópicos é que afectam o clima global).

Apesar de ser estranho misturar ciência e apostas, tal não é inédito, embora na maioria das vezes sejam coisas simbólicas como umas grades de cerveja, etc. Em 1997 os astrofísicos Kip Thorne, Stephen Hawking and John Preskill apostaram uma enciclopédia de qualquer tema a propósito do paradoxo da informação em buracos negros. Em 2004 Stephen Hawking mudou de opinião e considerou a aposta perdida entregando uma enciclopédia sobre Basebol a John Preskill.

Até ao momento o desafio na forma de aposta não foi aceite.



> *Global Cooling-Wanna Bet?*
> Global cooling appears to be the “flavour of the month”. First, a rather misguided media discussion erupted on whether global warming had stopped, based on the observed temperatures of the past 8 years or so (see our post). Now, an entirely new discussion is capturing the imagination, based on a group of scientists from Germany predicting a pause in global warming last week in the journal Nature (Keenlyside et al. 2008).
> Specifically, they make two forecasts for global temperature, as discussed in the last paragraphs of their paper and shown in their Figure 4 (see below). The first forecast concerns the time interval 2000-2010, while the second concerns the interval 2005-2015 (*). For these two 10-year averages, the authors make the following prediction:
> 
> ...






> *The Global Cooling Bet - Part 2*
> 
> 
> Last week we proposed a bet against the "pause in global warming" forecast in Nature by Keenlyside et al. and we promised to present our scientific case later - so here it is.
> ...


----------



## José M. Sousa (17 Mai 2008 às 00:05)

Mário Barros

Você lê alguma coisa a sério sobre Alterações Climáticas. Sabe como se desenvolve o conhecimento científico? Sabe alguma coisa sobre o processo de tomada de decisões em organismos intergovernamentais? Isto nada tem a ver com um confronto entre Al Gore, a quem eu pessoalmente não atribuo grande importância para este assunto ( prefiro cientistas como James Hansen, Stephen Schneider, Tim Flannery e outros)  e os simpatizantes do Newt Gingrich. Que você não perceba a distinção, revela alguma incapacidade da sua parte. Estude um bocadinho, em vez de colocar cartazes disparatados.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2008 às 00:33)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Mário Barros
> 
> Você lê alguma coisa a sério sobre Alterações Climáticas. Sabe como se desenvolve o conhecimento científico? Sabe alguma coisa sobre o processo de tomada de decisões em organismos intergovernamentais? Isto nada tem a ver com um confronto entre Al Gore, a quem eu pessoalmente não atribuo grande importância para este assunto ( prefiro cientistas como James Hansen, Stephen Schneider, Tim Flannery e outros)  e os simpatizantes do Newt Gingrich. Que você não perceba a distinção, revela alguma incapacidade da sua parte. Estude um bocadinho, em vez de colocar cartazes disparatados.



Antes de mais bem-vindo ao forum caro José M. Sousa...

Eu apenas estou do lado dos cientistas do frio que são muito poucos e não são "paus" mandados pelos governos


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2008 às 00:55)

José M. Sousa, bem vindo ao forum.



Mário Barros disse:


> Antes de mais bem-vindo ao forum caro José M. Sousa...
> 
> Eu apenas estou do lado dos cientistas do frio que são muito poucos e não são "paus" mandados pelos governos



Mário, não existe isso dos "cientistas do frio". Nem do frio nem do calor. Existem cientistas simplesmente, que seguem um método cientifico. Podem acertar ou podem errar, mas seguem um método onde o seu trabalho é escrutinado e validado. Por razões óbvias aqueles que consideras os "cientistas do frio" estão fora deste circuito. Porque será ? Não gostam de ser confrontados com erros e deturpações básicas ? Se não gostam, porque achas que deves confiar no que dizem ?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2008 às 01:07)

Eu já não sei é nada é deixar andar isto parece o "Clube dos poetas mortos"  vou-me é embora por uns tempos para descansar os miolos.


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2008 às 02:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> vou-me é embora por uns tempos para descansar os miolos.



Arejar durante uns tempos é uma boa ideia Mário. Se um novo utilizador do forum pergunta por livros de Meteorologia e previsão do tempo e tu recomendas a «A Ficção Científica de Al Gore» chegaste a um ponto em que tens que parar e reflectir. 
Houve tempos em que eras um membro muito activo no forum e que participavas em variados temas. 

Actualmente continuas a ser um membro muito activo mas obcecado com certas coisas como o calor, o frio ou o CO2. 

Houve até uma altura em que te chateaste com o MeteoPT, já não foi do meu tempo, e foste para outra freguesia onde contribuías com variados temas, muitas vezes até copiados daqui. Quer da tua zanga anterior quer nas tuas zangas actuais, nota-se alguma obsessão. 

Faz um intervalo, parares durantes uns tempos não é de facto má ideia, há muita vida para além dum forum.

Há muita gente que vai trabalhando e participando por aqui dentro das suas possibilidades no sentido de tornar este espaço um local de discussão e seguimento minimamente sério e profissional onde todos podemos aprender e evoluir. 

A maioria dos utilizadores desde local agradecem que ele evolua em conhecimento e sabedoria. Outros utilizadores há, que por razões que não compreendo muito bem, não gostam desse caminho, da seriedade e rigor. 

A sabedoria não assusta os humildes que querem aprender. Apenas assusta os ignorantes que temem o conhecimento. Faz um favor a ti próprio, não te enfies voluntariamente no caixote dos ignorantes. Por aquilo que te conheço esse caminho seria uma perca enorme pois acho que és uma pessoa de um enorme potencial cheio de energia e boa disposição. Seria uma perca enorme para todos nós, mas sobretudo para ti próprio, não deixes que toda essa tua energia vá pelo cano abaixo da pseudociência.


----------



## psm (17 Mai 2008 às 07:30)

Vince disse:


> Arejar durante uns tempos é uma boa ideia Mário. Houve tempos em que eras um membro muito activo no forum e que participavas em variados temas.
> 
> Actualmente continuas a ser um membro muito activo mas obcecado com certas coisas como o calor, o frio ou o CO2.
> 
> ...






Eu ainda acrescento,para quem gosta de ciencia terá que se ser racionalista, pragmatico e metodico, e se levar pela EMOÇÂO,  irá deturpar analise de determinado assunto seja CIENTIFICO ou FILOSOFICO ou NA VIDA REAL
Num pais onde a meteorologia,climatogia é tão mal tratada não sejas mais um a contribuir para a ignorancia destas ciencias,quando defenderes os teus "pontos de vista" defende-os com fundamento, tal como outro membro no forum que tem o mesma opinião que tu tens, e que agora não participa.


----------



## José M. Sousa (17 Mai 2008 às 09:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Antes de mais bem-vindo ao forum caro José M. Sousa...
> 
> Eu apenas estou do lado dos cientistas do frio que são muito poucos e não são "paus" mandados pelos governos




Obrigado pelo cumprimento.

Eu não quero que você se vá embora. Quero apenas trocar impressões consigo, com argumentos. Talvez aprendamos alguma coisa. Também não tenho gozo nenhum em saber que há uma grave crise ambiental que vai muito para além das Alterações Climáticas. O objectivo de esclarecer as pessoas não é apenas intelectual, é para as mobilizar para que algo possa ser corrigido. Julgo que temos que acreditar nisto. Não é estar numa de: vem aí o fim do Mundo e não há nada a fazer! 
Já agora até lhe digo que, às vezes fico sinceramente assustado com toda esta história e com a incapacidade dos nossos governos (nacionais e mundiais, de direita ou de esquerda). 
Se tiver interesse, podemos abrir as "hostilidades" seguindo apenas a lógica. Recomendo este meu "post" no meu blogue: http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/01/prof-delgado-domingos-desvaloriza.html
Desde já confesso que sou economista, veja lá! Não percebo grande coisa de meteorologia, só o básico do liceu.
Um abraço e não se vá embora


----------



## Pedro Afonso (19 Mai 2008 às 16:26)

e será que ninguém se entende? agora um estudo vem a dizer que as tempestades no atlantico tendem a rarear, devido ao baixar da temperatura devido ao degelo...

http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/ngeo202.html

menos furacões, mas mais intensos....


----------



## José M. Sousa (19 Mai 2008 às 21:11)

Pedro Afonso disse:


> e será que ninguém se entende? agora um estudo vem a dizer que as tempestades no atlantico tendem a rarear, devido ao baixar da temperatura devido ao degelo...
> 
> http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/ngeo202.html
> 
> menos furacões, mas mais intensos....



Não é bem assim. Neste artigo, parece-me que as coisas são postas no seu devido contexto:

http://www.realclimate.org/index.ph...ropical-cyclones-yet-again/langswitch_lang/in

A Conclusão : «Given these considerations, we would argue that coastal homeowners, insurers, the re-insurance industry, and every other potential stakeholder in this debate would be wise not to take false comfort from the notion (which the headlines resulting from this paper will inevitably feed) that climate change poses no future Atlantic hurricane threat. In fairness to Knutson et al, they do explicitly point out that their projected decrease in frequency is mostly coming from the weak end of the TC intensity spectrum. In principle, therefore, we imagine that they might perhaps even agree with this message themselves. Indeed, we invite them to comment here!»


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2008 às 20:39)

Pedro Afonso disse:


> menos furacões, mas mais intensos....



O que diz o IPCC no AR4 WGI FAQ 10.1 (Não confundir com o que disse o Al Gore no documentário!)



> There is evidence from modelling studies that future tropical cyclones could become more severe, with greater wind speeds and more intense precipitation. Studies suggest that such changes may already be underway; there are indications that the average number of Category 4 and 5 hurricanes per year has increased over the past 30 years. *Some modelling studies have projected a decrease in the number of tropical cyclones globally due to the increased stability of the tropical troposphere in a warmer climate, characterised by fewer weak storms and greater numbers of intense storms. A number of modelling studies have also projected a general tendency for more intense but fewer storms* outside the tropics, with a tendency towards more extreme wind events and higher ocean waves in several regions in association with those deepened cyclones. Models also project a poleward shift of storm tracks in both hemispheres by several degrees of latitude.
> 
> http://ipcc-wg1.ucar.edu/wg1/FAQ/wg1_faq-10.1.html



De forma simples e esquecendo dados e modelos, só pensando no assunto poderiamos esperar mais furacões e mais intensos porque se a água está mais quente existe mais energia disponível para os ciclones tropicais. 
No entanto alguns estudos sugerem alterações atmosféricas devido ao aquecimento o que faria aumentar o windshear (cisalhamento de vento). Já há um ou dois anos tinha saído um estudo sobre o assunto. Havendo mais windshear desenvolvem-se menos ciclones, embora isso varie de região para região. 

Mas, o que pode suceder nesse cenário (se estiver correcto) é que quando finalmente os ciclones se desenvolvem (porque há sempre alturas em que o windshear fica favorável) tem mais energia disponível e intensificam-se mais.
Pois como sabemos os ciclones tropicais dissipam imensa energia ao longo do seu trajecto. O ano passado falei disso várias vezes no seguimento dos furacões no Atlântico, até mostrei imagens do rasto de água mais fria que um furacão deixa para trás. Se há menos sistemas tropicais menos energia é dissipada. Quem sabe se por acaso o ano passado não sucedeu isso mesmo, pois não tivemos uma época no geral muito activa mas tivemos 3 furacões muito intensos, um deles passou por um processo de intensificação extremamente rápido que na altura deixou muitas pessoas surpreendidas.

De qualquer forma isto é uma área que ainda suscita muitas dúvidas, ainda há muito para evoluir nos modelos climáticos para simular bem os ciclones tropicais. Nota-se perfeitamente alguma cautela do próprio IPCC sobre este assunto.

O Jeff Master publicou hoje um post sobre isto, é uma excelente leitura sobre o windshear para quem se interesse por ciclones tropicais.

*The future of wind shear: will it decrease the number of hurricanes?*
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=943&tstamp=200805


----------



## mystikalvibe (30 Mai 2008 às 03:20)

Vejo que cada vez mais existe uma consciência global sobre este problema, as pessoas apercebem-se do que esta a acontecer, 
mas não sabem o que fazer em relação a isso, ou se sabem são poucas as que actuam. Para quem não sabe aqui ficam algumas sugestões:

Diminuir o uso de combustíveis fósseis (gasolina, diesel, querosene) e aumentar o uso de biocombustíveis (exemplo: biodíesel) e etanol.
Os automóveis devem ser regulados constantemente para evitar a queima de combustíveis de forma desregulada. O uso obrigatório de 
catalisador em escapamentos de automóveis, motos e caminhões.
Instalação de sistemas de controle de emissão de gases poluentes nas indústrias.
Ampliar a geração de energia através de fontes limpas e renováveis: hidrelétrica, eólica, solar, nuclear e maremotriz. Evitar ao máximo a
geração de energia através de termoelétricas, que usam combustíveis fósseis.
Sempre que possível, deixar o carro em casa e usar o sistema de transporte coletivo (ônibus, metrô, trens) ou bicicleta.
Colaborar para o sistema de coleta seletiva de lixo e de reciclagem.
Recuperação do gás metano nos aterros sanitários.
Usar ao máximo a iluminação natural dentro dos ambientes domésticos.
Não praticar desmatamento e queimadas em florestas. Pelo contrário, deve-se efetuar o plantio de mais árvores como forma de diminuir o aquecimento global.
Uso de técnicas limpas e avançadas na agricultura para evitar a emissão de carbono.
Construção de prédios com implantação de sistemas que visem economizar energia (uso da energia solar para aquecimento da água e refrigeração).


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2008 às 10:09)

mystikalvibe disse:


> Vejo que cada vez mais existe uma consciência global sobre este problema, as pessoas apercebem-se do que esta a acontecer,
> mas não sabem o que fazer em relação a isso, ou se sabem são poucas as que actuam.



Eu vejo é cada vez mais um negócio


----------



## José M. Sousa (30 Mai 2008 às 14:46)

mystikalvibe disse:


> e) e aumentar o uso de biocombustíveis (exemplo: biodíesel) e etanol.



Aqui estou em desacordo! Compreendo que, como brasileiro, pense que é bom para a economia do seu país. Mesmo aí, tenho dúvidas.

Mas para o clima, não serão certamente. Os biocombustíveis, genericamente falando (pode haver uma ou outra excepção) e de acordo com a prática actual, poderão revelar-se ainda piores para o clima do que os combustíveis fósseis.


----------



## Luis França (31 Mai 2008 às 01:08)

*An Inconvenient Truth - The Opera*











> MILAN, Italy (AP) — First it was the film and the book. *Now the next stop for Al Gore’s “An Inconvenient Truth” is opera.*
> 
> La Scala officials say the Italian composer Giorgio Battistelli has been commissioned to produce an opera on the international multiformat hit for the 2011 season at the Milan opera house. The composer is currently artistic director of the Arena in Verona.



As consequências de um PowerPoint!!...


----------



## José M. Sousa (11 Jun 2008 às 08:35)

Academias de Ciências de treze (13) países emitiram uma nova declaração conjunta (Junho de 2008) apelando aos seus respectivos governos para a necessidade urgente de implementar medidas para reduzir as emissões de CO2 em 50% (!) até 2050:


http://www.nationalacademies.org/includes/climatechangestatement.pdf


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2008 às 10:34)

*Maio frio *

Desde que os satélites meteorológicos observam as temperaturas troposféricas – as únicas que neste momento merecem crédito no meio académico e científico – o mês de Maio de 2008 encontra-se entre os Maios mais frios.

Foi a partir de 1979 que começaram as medições, através dos radiómetros instalados nos satélites, das temperaturas da baixa troposfera – até aproximadamente 4000 metros de altitude, pouco mais do que a espessura média de uma anticiclone móvel polar.

Em Maio de 2008 observaram-se as seguintes anomalias negativas: - 0,18 ºC global, - 0,05 ºC no Hemisfério Norte, - 0,31 ºC no Hemisfério Sul e – 0,58 ºC na zona intertropical (20 ºN – 20 ºS).

Este resultado segue-se a meses igualmente frios de Março e Abril do corrente ano. A Fig. 114 elucida as descidas das temperaturas em 2008. É evidente que não representam uma tendência, mas que faz frio por esse Mundo fora não há dúvidas.

Que o digam os sul-americanos. Já começou a nevar na Argentina até ao Trópico de Capricórnio (prova do inadequado esquema tricelular para explicação da circulação geral da atmosfera).

Os brasileiros também se começam a habituar a temperaturas incomuns. É o que regista Eugénio Hackbart na nota “Junho começa frio e com perspectiva de instabilidade” no seu excelente blogue de meteorologia Direto da Metsul.

Fontes: University of Alabama Huntsville (UAH), Watts Up With That?, CO2.






In:Mitos climáticos


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2008 às 10:36)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Academias de Ciências de treze (13) países emitiram uma nova declaração conjunta (Junho de 2008) apelando aos seus respectivos governos para a necessidade urgente de implementar medidas para reduzir as emissões de CO2 em 50% (!) até 2050:
> 
> 
> http://www.nationalacademies.org/includes/climatechangestatement.pdf



*O G8 e as emissões *

Os países do G-8 (Estados Unidos, Canadá, Grã-Bretanha, Alemanha, França, Itália, Japão e Rússia) tomaram recentemente uma decisão acerca das respectivas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa, sobretudo o CO2. Em suma, comprometeram-se a atingir, em 2050, uma redução de 50 % em relação aos valores que se verificaram em 1990, que é o ano de referência, ou de contagem inicial do Protocolo de Quioto.

Em ocasiões anteriores, as metas de redução previstas chegaram a considerar valores entre 25 % e 40 %, a concretizar já em 2020. E, para 2050, chegou a falar-se no objectivo de redução de 80 %.

Todas estas metas são fantasiosas. Os ambientalistas, que apontaram tais valores, não conseguem apresentar uma alternativa credível de formas de energia de substituição para a queima de combustíveis fósseis capazes de produzir uma redução tão radical.

A recente decisão do G-8 significa uma descida à realidade e, ao fim e ao cabo, uma derrota do irrealista Protocolo de Quioto. Por isso, os media ou ignoraram ou esconderam a notícia de forma a manter a ilusão de que o Protocolo de Quioto está vivo.

Uma honrosa excepção foi a revista semanal Sábado que, na sua edição 213, de 29 de Maio, pág. 35, na rubrica “Explique lá melhor”, publicou uma mini-entrevista com Francisco Ferreira, da Quercus, sobre o assunto.

Este ideólogo ambientalista não poderia ter-se explicado pior. Na resposta às perguntas da Sábado, Francisco Ferreira responde sistematicamente com o fanatismo climático que é habitual neste e noutros gurus da comunicação social portuguesa. As suas respostas são directamente proporcionais à sua profunda ignorância nesta matéria.

Diz o profeta do alarmismo :

“Além disso [os países do G-8] não chegaram a acordo sobre as emissões até 2020. E esse compromisso era fundamental, porque ninguém sabe como será o planeta em 2050”.

Afinal não tem tantas certezas como as que costuma apregoar. Mas continua :

“Teremos um aumento de temperatura de dois graus em relação à Era pré-industrial (já aumentámos 0,8 ºC), que originará alterações climáticas. Prevê-se o degelo da Gronelândia e do Pólo Sul, o aumento do nível do mar de quatro a seis metros. Haverá maior número de eventos meteorológicos extremos, como tufões, ciclones e precipitação elevada em curto espaço de tempo.”

Quando se trata de alarmar, já há certezas. Mas nem o Al Gore foi tão arrojado a prever uma subida tão pronunciada do nível do mar!

Na última pergunta, o jornalista confronta Francisco Ferreira com o facto de Claude Allègre, ministro da Ciência francês, e o climatologista Timothy Ball terem dito que o aquecimento global não depende da acção do Homem.

O nosso homem não se intimida e responde que se conta pelos dedos de uma mão o número de cientistas que defendem isso, mas que existem milhares de estudos que comprovam o contrário.

De facto, a irracionalidade científica apenas produz crenças e as crenças corrompem a interpretação dos factos.

Na verdade, não existe um único estudo que comprove tal acusação contra o Homem. E por muito que custe acusar de mentiroso um senhor professor universitário, a resposta de Francisco Ferreira tem de ser interpretada como deliberadamente fraudulenta.

Com efeito, é impossível que Francisco Ferreira desconheça a carta aberta, assinada por 100 cientistas, enviada ao Secretário Geral das Nações Unidas, em 13 de Dezembro de 2007, por ocasião da Conferência de Bali sobre o Clima, na qual, entre outras asserções, esses cientistas manifestam a convicção de que as alterações climáticas constituem um fenómeno natural, que não depende da acção do Homem.

Convenientemente, a Quercus e Francisco Ferreira ignoraram tal carta. Criticavelmente, a comunicação social portuguesa, aparentemente dependente da informação filtrada pela Quercus e pelos seus dirigentes, também ignorou um documento a que deveria ter dado um amplo destaque.

Termina com a sua convicção: “A única incerteza é o que vai acontecer e quando”.

Saberá este iluminado explicar por que razão o aquecimento global fez uma pausa há já quase vinte anos? Ou por que o Antárctico arrefeceu desde há vinte anos? E o Árctico central arrefeceu também desde essa data? E a Gronelândia central tem vindo a arrefecer no mesmo período?

In: Mitos climáticos

Nós controlamos o CO2 na atmosfera que maravilha  depois mistura-se os teores de CO2 com o clima e dá algo do género clima faça você mesmo.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jun 2008 às 11:53)

Duvido muito que se consigam atingir tais metas!

Pelo empenho dos países do G8 posso dizer que a Russia até já colocou uma bandeira no fundo do Artico, ao que surgiram logo o Canadá e a Dinamarca a protestar querendo também o sua parcela no Artico.. Será que é porque é agora mais fácil lá chegar ou apenas porque a extração de petróleo nesses locais inóspitos é agora rentável ao preço actual do barril?!

Depois há também países como a India e a China, sendo que esta última inaugura uma central de carvão todas as semanas!

Em vez de termos um G8, o melhor seria termos um G80, pois o G8 é cada vez menos representativo sem os países emergentes. É muito fácil os G8 livrarem-se das suas taxas de emissão de gases de efeito estufa, exportando-a para os países pobres.


----------



## José M. Sousa (16 Jun 2008 às 11:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> *O G8 e as emissões *
> 
> Os países do G-8 (Estados Unidos, Canadá, Grã-Bretanha, Alemanha, França, Itália, Japão e Rússia) tomaram recentemente uma decisão acerca das respectivas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa, sobretudo o CO2. Em suma, comprometeram-se a atingir, em 2050, uma redução de 50 % em relação aos valores que se verificaram em 1990, que é o ano de referência, ou de contagem inicial do Protocolo de Quioto.
> 
> ...



Mário Barros

Trata-se de uma declaração conjunta das Academias de Ciências e não de ambientalistas. As Academias de Ciências não representam nem os governos (a dos EUA, pelos vistos, não tem grande impacto sobre a política do país) nem os ambientalistas. Trata-se de uma avaliação baseada em critérios científicos. Se, depois, os governos a ignoram na prática, isso é outra coisa. 
Depois, não se trata do G8, mas do G8+5, incluindo portanto países chamados em desenvolvimento. Temos assim as organizações científicas de topo de países que nem estão comprometidos com o Protocolo de Quioto, países do Norte e do Sul, ricos e pobres, cujos governos têm interesses divergentes entre si, a concordarem num ponto essencial: é preciso começar a reduzir drasticamente e de forma urgente as emissões de CO2.

Dar como contraponto a isto, referências do Mitos Climáticos é, no mínimo, rídiculo! A (in) segurança do Eng. Rui Moura é tanta que nem tolera comentários  nos seus "posts". Mas, repito, dar como referências o que é dito no Mitos Climáticos é dar crédito a quem não o tem.

Quanto a  Claude Allégre, é verdade que a nossa Academia de Ciências lhe deu espaço para dizer asneiras há uns tempos. Revelador, porventura, do estado cristalizado em  que parece encontrar-se!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2008 às 11:22)

¿Calor o nueva edad de hielo?

Algunos científicos temen por la corriente del Golfo que atempera Europa - Su última reducción marcó la "pequeña edad de hielo" de los siglos XVI a XIX 

Um artigo bastante interessante


----------



## José M. Sousa (18 Jun 2008 às 12:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> ¿Calor o nueva edad de hielo?
> 
> Algunos científicos temen por la corriente del Golfo que atempera Europa - Su última reducción marcó la "pequeña edad de hielo" de los siglos XVI a XIX
> 
> Um artigo bastante interessante



Mário Barros

Se você leu o artigo com atenção e o considera interessante, então o que temos? 

Isto:
«El enfriamiento de Europa, sin embargo, es una predicción de los modelos de calentamiento global que maneja un pequeño grupo de científicos díscolos[...]»

«Según los científicos discrepantes, la corriente del Golfo (o la circulación termohalina) será una de las primeras y más notorias víctimas del calentamiento global»

Ou seja, o eventual arrefecimento regional da Europa Ocidental seria uma consequência do aquecimento global....

«¿sobrevivirá la hoja de hielo de Groenlandia al tercer milenio?', la respuesta es no, o no mucho, según el futuro escenario de control de emisiones que uno elija»

.... e a muito longo prazo - fala-se do milénio -  quando os problemas do aquecimento global já se sentem hoje!
Como diz Carl Wunsch «They also are huge distractions from more immediate and realistic threats»

Além disso, também se diz que o ritmo do derretimento do gelo da Gronelândia depende dos cenários de emissões de CO2. 

Conclusão: parece afinal que o Mário está a chegar à conclusão de que, afinal, o aquecimento global e as emissões de CO2 são muito importantes.



De qualquer modo, eu já tinha colocado no outro tópico sobre a Corrente do Golfo este artigo de Carl Wunsch ( http://puddle.mit.edu/~cwunsch/ ) - especialista em "Physical Oceanography":


http://www.realclimate.org/index.ph...ndled-carl-wunsch-responds/langswitch_lang/in


«Thus the notion that the Gulf Stream would or could "shut off" or that with global warming Britain would go into a "new ice age" are either scientifically impossible or so unlikely as to threaten our credibility as a scientific discipline if we proclaim their reality»

http://www.yaleclimatemediaforum.org/ccm/1007_thc.htm :

«any cooling in Northern Europe would be more than offset by the larger human-driven global warming trend.»


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2008 às 17:46)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Mário Barros
> 
> Além disso, também se diz que o ritmo do derretimento do gelo da Gronelândia depende dos cenários de emissões de CO2.
> 
> Conclusão: parece afinal que o Mário está a chegar à conclusão de que, afinal, o aquecimento global e as emissões de CO2 são muito importantes.





Sempre pensei que fosse o sol a guiar o nosso clima  se calhar isso acontecia no tempo do Gallileu porque era a terra que estava no centro do Universo logo o sol é que rodava á nossa volta  depois veio o Copérnico e explodiu com tudo e impos uma nova teoria e pos o sol a rodar á nossa volta e passou a ser o CO2 a vigorar para regular o clima  que engraçado tá giro sim senhor como isto tá ligado, eu a pensar que quem regulava os CO2 na atmosfera eram os oceanos afinal são umas formigas chamadas humanos  bem pelo menos tenho uma certeza, se os famosos niveis de CO2 continuarem a subir vamos morrer afogados.

Eu tou é a começar a chegar á conclusão de que é melhor começar a respirar pelos ouvidos e que muita gente pensa que isto se está a tornar Vénus.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2008 às 19:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sempre pensei que fosse o sol a guiar o nosso clima  se calhar isso acontecia no tempo do *Gallileu* porque era *a terra que estava no centro do Universo logo o sol é que rodava á nossa volta*  depois veio o *Copérnico* e explodiu com tudo e impos uma nova teoria e pos* o sol a rodar á nossa volta* e passou a ser o CO2 a vigorar para regular o clima  que engraçado tá giro sim senhor como isto tá ligado, eu a pensar que quem regulava os CO2 na atmosfera eram os oceanos afinal são umas formigas chamadas humanos  bem pelo menos tenho uma certeza, se os famosos niveis de CO2 continuarem a subir vamos morrer afogados.
> 
> Eu tou é a começar a chegar á conclusão de que é melhor começar a respirar pelos ouvidos e que muita gente pensa que isto se está a tornar Vénus.



Ai esse português...
Desde a compreensão à expressão...

Afinal, que "explosão" provocou Copérnico se segundo o que dizes, ele enunciou uma teoria exactamente igual à que vigorava na altura de Galileu?

Os oceanos são de facto o maior reservatório de CO2, e como dizes são eles que vão regulando a quantidade de Carbono na atmosfera. No entanto, o aumento da concentração atmosférica deste gás não é directamente proporcional à sua captura pelo oceano. Se assim fosse, os níveis de concentração atmosféricos não teriam variações tão significativas.


----------



## José M. Sousa (20 Jun 2008 às 20:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sempre pensei que fosse o sol a guiar o nosso clima  se calhar isso acontecia no tempo do Gallileu porque era a terra que estava no centro do Universo logo o sol é que rodava á nossa volta  depois veio o Copérnico e explodiu com tudo e impos uma nova teoria e pos o sol a rodar á nossa volta e passou a ser o CO2 a vigorar para regular o clima  que engraçado tá giro sim senhor como isto tá ligado, eu a pensar que quem regulava os CO2 na atmosfera eram os oceanos afinal são umas formigas chamadas humanos  bem pelo menos tenho uma certeza, se os famosos niveis de CO2 continuarem a subir vamos morrer afogados.
> 
> Eu tou é a começar a chegar á conclusão de que é melhor começar a respirar pelos ouvidos e que muita gente pensa que isto se está a tornar Vénus.



Oh Mário Barros, está-me a faltar a pachorra, de facto. 

Estamos a falar de um desequílibrio. Esse desequilíbrio, está mais que provado, não tem a ver com nenhuma alteração significativa da energia   proveniente do Sol.

E a relação entre os níveis de CO2 e a temperatura da atmosfera, tudo o resto constante, é algo conhecido desde o Séc. XIX. Nenhum cientista que se preze nega isto! Claro que depois há os "feedbacks " positivos e negativos. O problema é que os feedbacks positivos estão a imperar, de longe.
Você acha que a Humanidade é insignificante nos efeitos que provoca? Talvez seja melhor estudar um pouco de geografia humana e física e numa perspectiva histórica. 

Vai ter que fundamentar as suas posições, caso contrário não vale a pena.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2008 às 20:33)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Oh Mário Barros, está-me a faltar a pachorra, de facto.
> 
> Estamos a falar de um desequílibrio. Esse desequilíbrio, está mais que provado, não tem a ver com nenhuma alteração significativa da energia   proveniente do Sol.
> 
> ...



Eu continuo sem perceber, além disso não sei para que vocês complicam tanto os assuntos quando é tão fácil de perceber que o que está em jogo é o mercado de carbono nunca mas nunca se me encaixará na cabeça que a temperatura e o CO2 se possam misturar porque clima é uma coisa poluição é outra  mas isto sou eu que sou maluco 

Se o planeta continuar a arrefecer quero ver o que é que os senhores do aquecimento global dizem.


----------



## José M. Sousa (20 Jun 2008 às 21:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu continuo sem perceber, além disso não sei para que vocês complicam tanto os assuntos quando é tão fácil de perceber que o que está em jogo é o mercado de carbono nunca mas nunca se me encaixará na cabeça que a temperatura e o CO2 se possam misturar porque clima é uma coisa poluição é outra  mas isto sou eu que sou maluco
> 
> Se o planeta continuar a arrefecer quero ver o que é que os senhores do aquecimento global dizem.



É porque de facto é um assunto muito, muito complicado.  E sabe que mais? Vai ser da minha geração para baixo - ainda mais a sua, portanto - que vai pagar muito caro tudo este desleixo que se está a ter hoje em dia.

http://www.columbia.edu/~jeh1/2008/HawaiiPACON_20080603.pdf   Ver slides 24 e 25 sobre a necessidade dos jovens se organizarem

O mercado do carbono é uma coisa relativamente insignificante em termos macro e não vai resolver praticamente nada no que diz respeito ao aquecimento global. Não confunda as coisas. Além disso, o Mário não lê (pelo menos é o que parece) e não responde às objecções que lhe são apresentadas.

Apresentou o artigo do "El Pais" para apoiar a sua tese, mas não respondeu ao desmentido que o próprio artigo faz da sua tese. Então, como é que é?


----------



## José M. Sousa (20 Jun 2008 às 21:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> E nunca mas nunca se me encaixará na cabeça que a temperatura e o CO2 se possam misturar porque clima é uma coisa poluição é outra  mas isto sou eu que sou maluco
> 
> Se o planeta continuar a arrefecer quero ver o que é que os senhores do aquecimento global dizem.



Eu não sei se o Mário é maluco ou não, mas parece-me que deve ter alguns conhecimentos elementares de química do liceu, pelo menos.

Não se trata apenas de poluição, trata-se de uma alteração estrutural da composição química da atmosfera - daí falar-se nas ppm (partes por milhão) de CO2 - que altera o equílíbrio ou balanço energético da mesma. E isso pode ser perigoso. Mas admitamos que vinha aí um arrefecimento global. Isso também seria muito grave e teríamos que nos adaptar seriamente, nomeadamente teríamos que poupar energia para podermos ter o suficiente para nos aquecermos.


----------



## Ecotretas (20 Jun 2008 às 23:32)

Todos os sinais apontam para baixo. Até o nível do mar parece ter invertido a tendência de subida. Se assim fôr, é o fim desta baboseira do aquecimento global...
Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/06/para-onde-vai-o-mar.html


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2008 às 23:34)

Ecotretas disse:


> Todos os sinais apontam para baixo. Até o nível do mar parece ter invertido a tendência de subida. Se assim fôr, é o fim desta baboseira do aquecimento global...
> Ecotretas
> http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/06/para-onde-vai-o-mar.html



 tente participar mais aqui no forum....se essa noticia se confirmar o CO2 na atmosfera irá começar a diminuir.


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2008 às 00:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> se essa noticia se confirmar o CO2 na atmosfera era começar a diminuir.



Podes consultador os niveis de CO2 por exemplo medidos no observatório de Mauna Loa no Hawaii:
http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/ccgg/trends/


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2008 às 00:32)

José M. Sousa disse:


> É porque de facto é um assunto muito, muito complicado.  E sabe que mais? Vai ser da minha geração para baixo - ainda mais a sua, portanto - que vai pagar muito caro tudo este desleixo que se está a ter hoje em dia.



Tem esperança que a minha geração seje a geração da mudança ?? é que se nada mudar vamos cozer.


----------



## José M. Sousa (21 Jun 2008 às 10:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tem esperança que a minha geração seje a geração da mudança ?? é que se nada mudar vamos cozer.



Com certeza! Que remédio temos senão esperar que seja assim? Não é?


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 12:32)

Recomendo vivamente esta apresentação de James Hansen (cientista GISS/NASA) sobre os 20 anos - foi em 1988 - que já decorreram desde o seu primeiro depoimento perante o Congresso dos EUA sobre  o Aquecimento Global , sem que se tenha feito grande coisa para enfrentar o problema. A apresentação merece ser traduzida.


http://www.columbia.edu/~jeh1/2008/TwentyYearsLater_20080623.pdf

http://www.columbia.edu/~jeh1/2008/TippingPointsNear_20080623.pdf


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 13:15)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Recomendo vivamente esta apresentação de James Hansen (cientista GISS/NASA) sobre os 20 anos - foi em 1988 - que já decorreram desde o seu primeiro depoimento perante o Congresso dos EUA sobre  o Aquecimento Global , sem que se tenha feito grande coisa para enfrentar o problema. A apresentação merece ser traduzida.



E começou o aniversário de forma polémica:



> *Put oil firm chiefs on trial, says leading climate change scientist*
> · Testimony to US Congress will also criticise lobbyists
> · 'Revolutionary' policies needed to tackle crisis
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/jun/23/fossilfuels.climatechange


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 14:22)

Vince disse:


> E começou o aniversário de forma polémica:



É mesmo caso para isso, tendo em conta a desinformação que têm financiado e o que está em causa. Hansen acusou os "special interests" de crime contra a Humanidade. Não há a mínima ponta de exagero nesta afirmação.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 12:27)

*Entrevista corajosa *

O Prof. Molion, citado na entrevista do Prof. João Corte Real, realizou conferências e regeu cursos de mestrado de Climatologia, em Portugal. Recentemente concedeu uma entrevista à revista brasileira ISTOÉ.

A revista ISTOÉ é uma revista semanal considerada, na sua especialidade, uma das quatro principais revistas a circular no Brasil. Publica-se a seguir aquela entrevista, preservando a variedade da língua portuguesa do Brasil.

“Aquecimento global” é terrorismo climático

Pesquisador diz que tendência dos próximos anos é o esfriamento da Terra e que efeito estufa é tese manipulada pelos países ricos

Por RODRIGO RANGEL

O professor Luiz Carlos [Baldicero] Molion é daqueles cientistas que não temem nadar contra a corrente. Na Rio 92 (ou Eco92), quando o planeta discutia o aumento do buraco na camada de ozônio, ele defendeu que não havia motivo para tamanha preocupação. Numa conferência, peitou o badalado mexicano Mario Molina, mais tarde Nobel de Química, um dos primeiros a fazer o alerta. Agora, a guerra acadêmica de Molion tem outro nome: aquecimento global. Pós-doutor em meteorologia formado na Inglaterra e nos Estados Unidos, membro do Instituto de Estudos Avançados de Berlim e representante da América Latina na Organização Meteorológica Mundial, esse paulista de 61 anos defende com veemência a tese de que a temperatura do planeta não está subindo e que a ação do homem, com a emissão crescente de gás carbônico (CO2) e outros poluentes, nada tem a ver com o propalado aquecimento global. Boa notícia? Nem tanto, diz. Molion sustenta que está em marcha um processo de resfriamento do planeta. "Estamos entrando numa nova era glacial, o que para o Brasil poderá ser pior", pontifica. Para Molion, por trás da propagação catastrófica do aquecimento global há um movimento dos países ricos para frear o desenvolvimento dos emergentes. O professor ainda faz uma reclamação: diz que cientistas contrários à tese estão escanteados pelas fontes de financiamento de pesquisa.

*ISTOÉ - Com base em que o sr. diz que não há aquecimento global?*

Molion - É difícil dizer que o aquecimento é global. O Hemisfério Sul é diferente do Hemisfério Norte, e a partir disso é complicado pegar uma temperatura e falar em temperatura média global. Os dados dos 44 Estados contíguos dos EUA, que têm uma rede de medição bem mantida, mostram que nas décadas de 30 e 40 as temperaturas foram mais elevadas que agora. A maior divergência está no fato de quererem imputar esse aquecimento às atividades humanas, particularmente à queima de combustíveis fósseis, como petróleo e carvão, e à agricultura, atrás da agropecuária, que libera metano. Quando a gente olha a série temporal de 150 anos usada pelos defensores da tese do aquecimento, vê claramente que houve um período, entre 1925 e 1946, em que a temperatura média global sofreu um aumento de cerca de 0,4 grau centígrado. Aí a pergunta é: esse aquecimento foi devido ao CO2? Como, se nessa época o homem liberava para a atmosfera menos de 10% do que libera hoje? Depois, no pós-guerra, quando a atividade industrial aumentou, e o consumo de petróleo também, houve uma queda nas temperaturas.

*ISTOÉ - Qual seria a origem das variações de temperatura?*

Molion - Há dez anos, descobriu-se que o Oceano Pacífico tem um modo muito singular na variação da sua temperatura. Me parece lógico que o Pacífico interfira no clima global. Primeiro, a atmosfera terrestre é aquecida por debaixo, ou seja, temos temperaturas mais altas aqui na superfície e à medida que você sobe a temperatura vai caindo - na altura em que voa um jato comercial, por exemplo, a temperatura externa chega a 45 ou 50 graus abaixo de zero. Ora, o Pacífico ocupa um terço da superfície terrestre. Juntando isso tudo, claro está que, se houver uma variação na temperatura da superfície do Pacífico, vai afetar o clima.

*ISTOÉ - O IPCC (Painel Intergovernamental sobre Mudança Climática, da ONU) está errado?*

Molion - O painel não leva em consideração todos os dados. Outra coisa que incomoda bastante, e que o Al Gore [exvice- presidente dos EUA e estrela do documentário Uma verdade inconveniente, sobre mudanças no clima] usa muito, é a concentração de CO2. O IPCC diz claramente que a concentração atingida em 2005, de 339 partes por milhão, ou ppm, foi a maior dos últimos 650 mil anos. Isso é uma coisa ridícula. Eles usam uma série iniciada em 1957 e não fazem menção a medições de concentração de gás carbônico anteriores. É como se nunca ninguém tivesse se preocupado com isso. O aumento de CO2 não é um fenômeno novo. Nos últimos 150 anos, já chegou a 550, 600 ppm. Como é que se jogam fora essas medidas? Só porque não interessam ao argumento? O leigo, quando vê a coisa da maneira que é apresentada, pensa que só começaram a medir nos últimos 50 anos. O Al Gore usou no filme a curva do CO2 lá embaixo há 650 mil anos e, agora, decolando. Ridículo, palhaço.

*ISTOÉ - Esses temores são cíclicos?*

Molion - Eu tenho fotos da capa da Time em 1945 que dizia: "O mundo está fervendo." Depois, em 1947, as manchetes diziam que estávamos indo para uma nova era glacial. Agora, de novo se fala em aquecimento. Não é que os eventos sejam cíclicos, porque existem muitos fatores que interferem no clima global. Sem exagero, eu digo que o clima da Terra é resultante de tudo o que ocorre no universo. Se a poeira de uma supernova que explodiu há 15 milhões de anos for densa e passar entre o Sol e a Terra, vai reduzir a entrada de radiação solar no sistema e mudar o clima. Esse ciclo de aquecimento muito provavelmente já terminou em 1998. Existem evidências, por medidas feitas via satélite e por cruzeiros de navio, de que o oceano Pacífico está se aquecendo fora dos trópicos - daí o derretimento das geleiras - e o Pacífico tropical está esfriando, o que significa que estamos entrando numa nova fase fria. Quando esfria é pior para nós.

*ISTOÉ - Por que é pior?*

Molion - Porque quando a atmosfera fica fria ela tem menor capacidade de reter umidade e aí chove menos. Eu gostaria que aquecesse realmente porque, durante o período quente, os totais pluviométricos foram maiores, enquanto de 1946 a 1976 a chuva no Brasil como um todo ficou reduzida.

*ISTOÉ - No que isso pode interferir na vida do brasileiro?*

Molion - As conseqüências para o Brasil são drásticas. O Sul e o Sudeste devem sofrer uma redução de chuvas da ordem de 10% a 20%, dependendo da região. Mas vai ter invernos em que a freqüência de massas de ar polar vai ser maior, provocando uma freqüência maior de geadas. A Amazônia vai ter uma redução de chuvas e, principalmente, a Amazônia oriental e o sul da Amazónia vão ter uma freqüência maior de seca, como foi a de 2005. O Nordeste vai sofrer redução de chuva. O que mais me preocupa é que, do ponto de vista da agricultura, as regiões sul do Maranhão, leste e sudeste do Pará, Tocantins e Piauí são as que apresentam sinais mais fortes. Essas regiões preocupam porque são a fronteira de expansão da soja brasileira. A precipitação vai reduzir e certamente vai haver redução de produtividade. Infelizmente, para o Brasil é pior do que seria se houvesse o aquecimento.

*ISTOÉ - A quem interessaria o discurso do "aquecimento"?*

Molion - Quando eu digo que muito provavelmente estamos num processo de resfriamento, eu faço por meio de dados. O IPCC, o nome já diz, é constituído de pessoas que são designadas por seus governos. Os representantes do G-7 não vão aleatoriamente. Vão defender os interesses de seus governos. No momento em que começa uma pressão desse tipo, eu digo que já vi esse filme antes, na época do discurso da destruição da camada de ozônio pelos CFCs, os compostos de clorofluorcarbonos. Os CFCs tinham perdido o direito de patente e haviam se tornado domínio público. Aí inventaram a história de que esses compostos estavam destruindo a camada de ozônio. Começou exatamente com a mesma fórmula de agora. Em 1987, sob liderança da Margaret Thatcher, fizeram uma reunião em Montreal de onde saiu um protocolo que obrigava os países subdesenvolvidos a eliminar os CFCs. O Brasil assinou. Depois, ficamos sabendo que assinou porque foi uma das condições impostas pelo FMI para renovar a dívida externa brasileira. É claro que o interesse por trás disso certamente não é conservacionista.

*ISTOÉ - Mas reduzir a emissão de CFCs não foi uma medida importante?*

Molion - O Al Gore no filme dele diz "nós resolvemos um problema muito crucial que foi a destruição da camada de ozônio". Como resolveram, se cientistas da época diziam que a camada de ozônio só se recuperaria depois de 2100? Na Eco 92, eu disse que se tratava de uma atitude neocolonialista. No colonialismo tradicional se colocam tropas para manter a ordem e o domínio. No neocolonialismo a dominação é pela tecnologia, pela economia e, agora, por um terrorismo climático como é esse aquecimento global. O fato é que agora a indústria, que está na Inglaterra, França, Alemanha, no Canadá, nos Estados Unidos, tem gases substitutos e cobra royalties de propriedade. E ninguém fala mais em problema na camada de ozônio, sendo que, na realidade, a previsão é de que agora em outubro o buraco será um dos maiores da história.

*ISTOÉ - O sr. também vê interesses econômicos por trás do diagnóstico do aquecimento global?*

Molion - É provável que existam interesses econômicos por detrás disso, uma vez que os países que dominam o IPCC são os mesmos países que já saíram beneficiados lá atrás. O aumento de CO2 não é novo. Nos últimos 150 anos, já atingiu 600 ppm. Mas o Al Gore usou a curva do CO2 de 650 mil anos atrás.

*ISTOÉ - Não é teoria conspiratória concluir que há uma tentativa de frear o desenvolvimento dos países emergentes?*

Molion - O que eu sei é que não há bases sólidas para afirmar que o homem seja responsável por esse aquecimento que, na minha opinião, já acabou. Em 1798, Thomas Malthus, inglês, defendeu que a população dos países pobres, à medida que crescesse, iria querer um nível de desenvolvimento humano mais adequado e iria concorrer pelos recursos naturais existentes. É possível que a velha teoria malthusiana esteja sendo ressuscitada e sendo imposta através do aquecimento global, porque agora querem que nós reduzamos o nosso consumo de petróleo, enquanto a sociedade americana, sozinha, consome um terço do que é produzido no mundo.

*ISTOÉ - Para aceitar a tese do sr., é preciso admitir que há desonestidade dos cientistas que chancelam o diagnóstico do aquecimento global...*

Molion - Eu digo que cientistas são honestos, mas hoje tem muito mais dinheiro nas pesquisas sobre clima para quem é favorável ao aquecimento global. Dinheiro que vem dos governos, que arrecadam impostos das indústrias que têm interesse no assunto. Muitos cientistas se prostituem, se vendem para ter os seus projetos aprovados. Dançam a mesma música que o IPCC toca.

*ISTOÉ - O sr. se considera prejudicado por defender a linha oposta?*

Molion - Na Eco 92, eu debati com o Mario Molina, que foi quem criou a hipótese de que os clorofluorcarbonos estariam destruindo o ozônio. Ele, em 1995, virou prêmio Nobel de Química. E o professor Molion ficou na geladeira. De 1992 a 1997 eu não fui mais convidado para nenhum evento internacional. Eu tinha US$ 50 mil que o Programa das Nações Unidas havia repassado para fazer uma pesquisa na Amazônia e esse dinheiro foi cancelado.

*ISTOÉ - O cenário que o sr. traça inclui ou exclui o temor de cidades litorâneas serem tomadas pelo aumento do nível dos oceanos?*

Molion - Também nesse aspecto, o que o IPCC diz não é verdade. É possível que, com o novo ciclo de resfriamento, o gelo da Groenlândia possa aumentar e pode ser até que haja uma ligeira diminuição do nível do mar.

*ISTOÉ - Pela sua tese, seria o começo de uma nova era glacial?*

Molion - Como já faz 15 mil anos que a última Era Glacial terminou, e os períodos interglaciais normalmente são de 12 mil anos, é provável que nós já estejamos dentro de uma nova era glacial. Obviamente a temperatura não cai linearmente, mas a tendência de longo prazo certamente é decrescer, o que é mau para o homem. Eu gostaria muito que houvesse realmente um aquecimento global, mas na realidade os dados nos mostram que, infelizmente, estamos caminhando para um resfriamento. Mas não precisa perder o sono, porque vai demorar uns 100 mil anos para chegar à temperatura mínima. E quem sabe, até lá, a gente não encontre as soluções para a humanidade.

In: Mitos climáticos

Reportagem bastante interessante


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2008 às 21:57)

Estive a ler a entrevista e há aqui uma série de coisas que me estão a fazer confusão. Passo a cita-las:



> *ISTOÉ - O IPCC (Painel Intergovernamental sobre Mudança Climática, da ONU) está errado?*
> 
> Molion - O painel não leva em consideração todos os dados. Outra coisa que incomoda bastante, e que o Al Gore [exvice- presidente dos EUA e estrela do documentário Uma verdade inconveniente, sobre mudanças no clima] usa muito, é a concentração de CO2. O IPCC diz claramente que a concentração atingida em 2005, de 339 partes por milhão, ou ppm, foi a maior dos últimos 650 mil anos. Isso é uma coisa ridícula. Eles usam uma série iniciada em 1957 e não fazem menção a medições de concentração de gás carbônico anteriores. É como se nunca ninguém tivesse se preocupado com isso. O aumento de CO2 não é um fenômeno novo. Nos últimos 150 anos, já chegou a 550, 600 ppm. Como é que se jogam fora essas medidas? Só porque não interessam ao argumento? O leigo, quando vê a coisa da maneira que é apresentada, pensa que só começaram a medir nos últimos 50 anos. O Al Gore usou no filme a curva do CO2 lá embaixo há 650 mil anos e, agora, decolando. Ridículo, palhaço.



Ora, indo directamente a documentos do IPCC encontrei o seguinte:



> The global atmospheric concentration of carbon dioxide has increased from a pre-industrial value of about 280 ppm to 379 ppm3 in 2005.
> Fonte



E isto:









Ridiculo? Palhaço? 

Continuando...


> *ISTOÉ - Por que é pior?*
> 
> Molion - Porque quando a atmosfera fica fria ela tem menor capacidade de reter umidade e aí chove menos. Eu gostaria que aquecesse realmente porque, durante o período quente, os totais pluviométricos foram maiores, enquanto de 1946 a 1976 a chuva no Brasil como um todo ficou reduzida.



É verdade que uma atmosfera fria tem menos capacidade de reter humidade. Mas também não é verdade que com uma atmosfera fria chove mais na zonas equatorias e menos em direcção aos pólos, e numa atmosfera quente é ao contrário: chove menos nas zonas equatoriais - aumento dos desertos, e chove mais nas grandes latitudes, não é?

Mas não é isso que o senhor diz:


> *ISTOÉ - No que isso pode interferir na vida do brasileiro?*
> 
> Molion - As conseqüências para o Brasil são drásticas. O Sul e o Sudeste devem sofrer uma redução de chuvas da ordem de 10% a 20%, dependendo da região. Mas vai ter invernos em que a freqüência de massas de ar polar vai ser maior, provocando uma freqüência maior de geadas. A Amazônia vai ter uma redução de chuvas e, principalmente, a Amazônia oriental e o sul da Amazónia vão ter uma freqüência maior de seca, como foi a de 2005. O Nordeste vai sofrer redução de chuva. O que mais me preocupa é que, do ponto de vista da agricultura, as regiões sul do Maranhão, leste e sudeste do Pará, Tocantins e Piauí são as que apresentam sinais mais fortes. Essas regiões preocupam porque são a fronteira de expansão da soja brasileira. A precipitação vai reduzir e certamente vai haver redução de produtividade. Infelizmente, para o Brasil é pior do que seria se houvesse o aquecimento.



Comparando o discurso do professor com as projecções de ambas as correntes (arrefecimento global/aquecimento global), temos o seguinte:

Variação da precipitação global segundo a Global climatic impacts of a collapse of the
Atlantic thermohaline circulation



Diminuição da precipitação nos trópicos e aumento (forte aumento) no nordeste brasileiro.

E do lado do aquecimento esta, que é basicamente o que o senhor está a dizer:



Fonte


> A confirmação das previsões de alguns modelos climáticos de que haverá uma mudança drástica no regime de chuvas da região, fará com que parte da região oriental da Amazônia torne-se, além de mais quente, mais seca.



Ora, posto isto, acho que o Prof. Molion está um bocadinho baralhado, não está?


----------



## José M. Sousa (26 Jun 2008 às 22:26)

AnDré disse:


> Ora, posto isto, acho que o Prof. Molion está um bocadinho baralhado, não está?



Provavelmente, é mais um ressabiado! De notar que a Academia das Ciências do Brasil subscreveu a tal declaração conjunta que consta deste fórum!

A pretensão do aquecimento global ser uma conspiração do mundo rico para impedir os pobres de se desenvolver é DISPARATE MONUMENTAL! Para isso bastou o FMI e Banco Mundial, de forma bem mais eficaz.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 22:39)

AnDré disse:


> acho que o Prof. Molion está um bocadinho baralhado, não está?



Baralhado ? Nããã...
Eu nem acabei de ler o texto quando cheguei à parte dos CFS's, conspiração dos países ricos contra os pobres porque as patentes dos CFS's entraram no domínio público. É preciso ter muita imaginação.

Mas se achaste baralhado, que dizes a este final de um texto dele:



> O CFC E A CAMADA DE OZÔNIO - A FARSA?
> 
> ....
> Não se pode tentar conservar o Planeta usando "verdades" científicas não comprovadas! É importante esclarecer a população sobre as limitações do conhecimento científico atual e lutar para a conservação sob o argumento que, sendo a base de dados observados pequena, existe uma incerteza quanto à capacidade do homem interferir em fenômenos básicos do clima, como efeito-estufa e camada de O3. Na dúvida, atualmente existente, é melhor conservar reduzindo atividades que possam interferir no sistema climático.
> ...



Confuso não ? Dá a ideia que o homem está a dizer que reduzir as emissões é interferir com o sistema climático, conservar é manter a situação.


----------



## Storm_Lady (4 Jul 2008 às 00:43)

A minha sobrinha disse-me isto hoje: O que é que o tubarão diz para a tubaroa? Tubaralhas-me! E eu digo-vos: Vocês Baralham-me! Ora expliquem-me lá isto como se eu fosse muito burra!!!



> *Earth's Core, Magnetic Field Changing Fast, Study Says*
> 
> Rapid changes in the churning movement of Earth's liquid outer core are weakening the magnetic field in some regions of the planet's surface, a new study says.
> 
> ...



FONTE: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/pf/76158139.html

Beijinhos e Fiquem Bem!


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jul 2008 às 15:25)

Storm_Lady disse:


> A minha sobrinha disse-me isto hoje: O que é que o tubarão diz para a tubaroa? Tubaralhas-me! E eu digo-vos: Vocês Baralham-me! Ora expliquem-me lá isto...
> Beijinhos e Fiquem Bem!



Storm_Lady, não há nada que baralhar! Para não estar a repetir-me, deixo a minha opinião do meu post no tópico "Monitorização Criosfera - 2008":

"Quanto ao alerta do Mário Barros, eu posso estar equivocado e sou humilde o suficiente para isso, mas a verdade é que não tenho conhecimento de que a inversão do campo magnético possa influenciar em algo o nosso clima. Deus nos livre de tal inversão, não que não aconteça ciclicamente, mas o perigo não está no facto da agulha da bússula indicar um sentido contrário ao que estamos habituados, mas sim, refiro-me ao periodo mais ou menos longo, em que esta possa ficar desorientada sem Norte/Sul definidos. Já pensaram no que aconteceria a todas as espécies migratórias aves, peixes e insectos?! E o que aconteceria a todas as espécies que não sendo migratórias se orientam pelo seu "Norte"?! Não quero nem pensar, seria algo semelhante a um daqueles filmes do Hitchcock!!

Pior ainda seria que no periodo de inversão magnética em que não há orientação definida, ficassemos sem campo magnético, que como já referi é devido ao movimento de rotação do nosso núcleo interno de ferro com flutuações convectivas, é este o motor do planeta, um electroiman gigante com polos definidos. Sem campo magnético, aí sim, o nosso clima seria afectado, pois não teriamos qualquer protecção à acção dos ventos solares, e aí as nossas preocupações com o aquecimento global não seriam mais que uma piada de mau gosto.

A Terra muda o seu eixo de rotação ciclicamente, isso é algo que acontece lentamente e tem a ver com mecânica e não com electromagnetismo! Como todos sabem, o Norte magnético não coincide com o Norte geográfico, pelo que digo mais, o ciclo de inversão dos polos magnéticos é algo de irregular e imprevisível e não está relacionado com o movimento mecânico da Terra, mas sim com a dinâmica do movimento do núcleo de ferro do nosso planeta."

O que o artigo que citaste refere, reflete alguma preocupação, mas nada que não tenha já acontecido no passado. Desde já podemos retirar algumas conclusões:

1. Existe uma dinâmica contínua no interior do nosso planeta, no motor interno de ferro e níquel que se reflete no campo magnético terrestre.
2. Não há qualquer problema em o Norte passar a ser o Sul ou vice-versa, o problema na minha humilde opinião acontece no periodo de transição em que não há polo magnético definido, e com isto quero sugerir sem qualquer exagero que afectaria negativamente todos os seres vivos migratórios que se guiam pelo sentido do campo magnético terrestre, bem como todos aqueles que embora não emigrem, se orientem por esse sentido.
3. O sentido do campo magnético terrestre, não afecta de forma alguma o clima, trata-se de electromagnetismo! O campo magnético terrestre é um campo vectorial, e como tal tem um sentido e um valor (escalar), ora o sentido é indiferente já ocorreram mudanças no passado e os seres vivos adaptaram-se, o pior é quando o sentido do campo é indefenido por dias, meses ou anos!! Qual a rota migratória a tomar? Que caminho para chegar ao alimento ou a casa? Mas o sentido do campo magnético não interfere de forma alguma no clima, já o seu valor (escalar) poderá afectar de uma forma indirecta, pois se o campo magnético for de tal forma assimétrico (irregular) sobre a superfície do globo, poderá haver zonas de sobreposição e outras de anulação, e nestas zonas haverá sem dúvida maior susceptibilidade de ficarmos sujeitos às ondas cósmicas e ventos solares que são partículas de alta energia que não nos atingem devido ao guarda-sol que nos protege (campo magnético). Não creio que se possa atingir um nível letal, pois sendo verdade que no passado já tenha ocorrido várias vezes, não há registos de grandes extinções em massa! Ups, estou a esquecer-me dos dinosauros..
Na ficção científica, exagera-se sempre, estou a lembrar-me de um filme onde num processo de transição do sentido do campo magnético, houve um periodo em que este enfraqueceu por todo o globo, deixando penetrar as ondas cósmicas e ventos solares de alta energia da ordem das micro-ondas ou superior, no filme tudo o que era electronico avariava, os pássaros, as baleias e os peixes desorientavam-se, morriam e os ventos solares ferviam a superfície do mar com micro-ondas! Grande exagero, mas pronto, só dessa forma se afectaria o clima!


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jul 2008 às 12:17)

O que é que os peixes têm a ver com o aquecimento global?

Vi ontem um documentário na RTP2, onde pude registar algo curioso, quero aqui registar porque faz-me lembrar o tal efeito borboleta, embora por outras vias:

Tudo se passa julgo eu na Zâmbia, junto ao "corno de África", cientistas biólogos e ecologistas se juntaram para avaliar a quantidade e variedade de vida selvagem naquele país. 
O verdadeiro motivo da investigação se deveu à rápida prolifereção dos macacos Babuínos que levou a uma mudança dos hábitos destes primatas,  pilhando aldeias, de dia, de noite e tornando-se mais agressivos.

Foi quando acederam ao registo histórico que se mantinha à décadas pelos guardas do parque, efectuando-se contagem de animais e sua variedade em cada incursão diária pela selva. Tornou-se um indicador valioso.

Foi quando constaram que houve um decréscimo dos carnívoros, e isto devido aos hábitos alimentares da população assegurados pela caça intensiva.

Foi devido à caça intensiva que se reduziu o nº de depredadores e aumentou o nº de babuínos. Mas constataram algo ainda mais curioso! É que nos anos em que houve maior consumo de peixe, houve alguma recuperação da fauna selvagem em terra. Obviamente havendo mais pesca, não é necessário tanta caça.. Houve anos em que se pescaram milhares de toneladas de sardinha!

E agora o mais importante..

Hoje em dia, há macacos, poucos predadores e pouco peixe! Foi quando  começaram a ocorrer fenómenos de libertação de metano e sulfureto de hidrogénio. No mar, ao largo das praias, as pessoas relatam que são extensões enormes de bolhas que quase explodem com algumas centenas de metros de comprimento. Mais surpreendidos ficaram os cientistas quando testemunharam via satélite o aparecimento destas bolhas de coloração amarelada ao longo da costa, mas com uma superfície do tamanho do estado do Nebraska! Portanto não eram apenas umas centenas de metros de superfície de gases de efeito estufa, era muito mais que isso!

E sabem quando é que esses fenómenos ocorrem? Pois é, verificaram que o fenómeno está correlacionado sem dúvida alguma com a passagem de centros de baixas pressões atmosféricas, aliviando de alguma forma o fundo marinho libertando-se estas quantidades enormes de gases.

Para terminar, respondo à pergunta "O que é que os peixes têm a ver com o aquecimento global?" A verdade é que por terem feito pesca intensiva na sua costa, os peixes que se alimentam do zooplanton e fitoplanton viram reduzido drásticamente o seu número, provocando uma superpopulação do planton que produz matéria orgânica e também morrem sedimentando no fundo marinho e decompondo-se novamente em metano e sulfureto de hidrogénio pela acção dos decompositores.

Pois é, o metano e o sulfureto de hidrogénio tem a ver com planton e matéria orgânica, que tem a ver com peixes, que tem a ver com pesca, que tem a ver com caça, que tem a ver com carnívoros, que tem a ver com os babuínos e por fim connosco! Ah, esqueci-me da tal borboleta da teoria do caos, mas decerto que borboletas não faltam na Zâmbia!


----------



## psm (10 Jul 2008 às 08:31)

Paulo H disse:


> O que é que os peixes têm a ver com o aquecimento global?
> 
> Vi ontem um documentário na RTP2, onde pude registar algo curioso, quero aqui registar porque faz-me lembrar o tal efeito borboleta, embora por outras vias:
> 
> ...








Desculpa de corrigir os locais de tais fenomonos no 1º caso é no Gana,e houve confusão de misturar com o 2º caso, pois esse acontece na Namibia e tem haver com a grande exploração(pesca industrial para farinha de peixe) das sardinhas que comem o fitoplanton e zooplanton,pois se houver poucas sardinhas o fitoplanton e o zooplanton irão aumentar de numero(quantidade) e ele é o alimento principal das sardinhas(acontece também nas nossas águas),e ao morrer irá para o fundo da plantaforma continental indo acumular-se e decomponde-se e libertando metano e sulfuretos, é ai que está o problema, quando vêm sistemas depressionários mais profundos e com ciclos de 20 em 20 anos ou mais alargados, iram contrariar o sistema normal de correntes e ondulação, e essa modificação das correntes(serão de N para S,quando o que é normal é de S para N)faz com que se liberte o metano e o sulfureto(pela decomposição do fitoplanton no fundo do oceano) asfixiando os peixes e levando á mortandade dos respectivos.
O documentário misturou o problema das alterações climáticas com a exploração intensiva de peixe.
O problema do Gana é a grande procura por uma grande parte da população(pescadores)por peixe,junto com as grandes frotas (fabricas) do atum,mais a pirataria das frotas ilegais .
Havia um 3ºcaso que era a aquacultura, e os problemas que causava,e as soluções para os dejectos da própria industria do peixe.


Desculpem se repeti a explicação do Paulo H,mas tinha de corrigir os locais.

Ontem deu o documentário sobre aquiferos(problemas) na peninsula do Iucutan,num estuário no NE dos Estados Unidos mas aqui não falaram nas alterações climáticas.



Na Africa ocidental (Senegal,Marrocos,Mauritania,etc....)já foi de disputas para as licenças de pesca nessas águas,e o stress nos stocks das próprias águas,pois as populações não têm hipotese de competir com"fabricas pesceiras" e com um aumento da população nesses paises.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jul 2008 às 11:08)

psm disse:


> Ontem deu o documentário sobre aquiferos(problemas) na peninsula do Iucutan,num estuário no NE dos Estados Unidos mas aqui não falaram nas alterações climáticas.
> 
> Na Africa ocidental (Senegal,Marrocos,Mauritania,etc....)já foi de disputas para as licenças de pesca nessas águas,e o stress nos stocks das próprias águas,pois as populações não têm hipotese de competir com"fabricas pesceiras" e com um aumento da população nesses paises.



PSM, fizeste muito bem em corrigir-me! Eu tinha algumas dúvidas do local.. Desculpem, devia ter ido ao mapa para ter a certeza.. 

Também vi esse documentário acerca dos aquíferos no mar, tendo havido soluções propostas para os dejectos "cultivando" simultaneamente algas e mexilhão para filtrar os resíduos e fomentar a fotossíntese.. Para convencer os empresários foi necessário provar que a cultura do mexilhão em simultâneo com os peixes no aquífero era bem rentável, havendo mesmo restaurantes naquela região com refeições à base de algas, mexilhão e peixe daqueles aquíferos.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Jul 2008 às 18:26)

Bem será que ainda assim existem dúvidas? Não sou entendido neste assunto mas para um leigo parece evidente que existe aquecimento global. A ESA apresenta hoje um novo conjunto de fotografias de satélite que comprovam a desagregação de um placa de gelo no inverno antárctico!

Junto o link para a notícia em inglês (sugiro a tradução com o babelfish em http://babelfish.yahoo.com):

http://www.esa.int/esaCP/SEM2U5THKHF_index_0.html


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2008 às 18:47)

*Não morreu da doença, morreu da cura *

William Kininmonth é um climatologista brilhante e respeitado em todo o Mundo. Como membro da delegação australiana participou activamente nos trabalhos de constituição do IPCC – Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change.

Foi um dos principais responsáveis pela elaboração do Segundo Relatório de Avaliação do IPCC, de 1995. Este trabalho representou para William Kininmonth uma amarga experiência pela maneira incorrectíssima como se comportaram os principais dirigentes do IPCC.

A partir de então afastou-se de colaborar activamente com o IPCC a menos solicitações pontuais deste numa ou noutra ocasião da preparação do Terceiro Relatório de Avaliação. Passou a ser um crítico dos métodos de trabalho do IPCC.

Tem uma vastíssima obra científica publicada. Resumiu a sua opinião sobre a metodologia errada do IPCC no livro «Climate Change: A Natural Hazard», Multi-Science Publishing, 2004, 207 pág.

Demonstra nesse livro que o modelo do sistema climático representado nos trabalhos do IPCC é inadequado como fundamentação da tomada de decisões para o futuro que afectam toda a humanidade.

Recentemente escreveu um pequeníssimo texto que pode resumir o seu pensamento. Ei-lo, mantendo a origem linguística para não retirar autenticidade:

A person went to a doctor who diagnosed a potentially fatal disease.
The doctor prescribed a course of treatment that was claimed to halt the disease and restore good health.
Unfortunately the treatment was too much for the person, who died a slow and excruciating death.
Many years later a post-mortem was carried out on the patient.
It was discovered that there was no evidence of the potentially fatal disease.
In fact, the disease was non-existent and the person was very healthy.
It was the course of treatment that killed him!

(Sound familiar? Just substitute modern economies for person; climate scientist for doctor; anthropogenic global warming for the disease; and eliminate CO2 emissions for treatment)

Pedindo desculpa aos leitores, MC prontifica-se a enviar uma tradução a quem o solicitar.

In:Mitos Climáticos

Extraordinário  aqui já não se trata de uma ideologia de aquecimento ou arrefecimento, mas sim de uma questão de dogmas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2008 às 13:16)

Encontrei numa pesquisa pela Net estes 2 vídeos no Youtube.

 (uma animação acerca do aquecimento global com gráficos).

 (este fala do mito do aquecimento global).


----------



## José M. Sousa (18 Jul 2008 às 19:39)

Physicists forced to reaffirm that human-caused global warming is “incontrovertible”

    APS Climate Change Statement

    APS Position Remains Unchanged

    The American Physical Society reaffirms the following position on climate change, adopted by its governing body, the APS Council, on November 18, 2007:

    “Emissions of greenhouse gases from human activities are changing the atmosphere in ways that affect the Earth’s climate.”

    An article at odds with this statement recently appeared in an online newsletter of the APS Forum on Physics and Society, one of 39 units of APS. The header of this newsletter carries the statement that “Opinions expressed are those of the authors alone and do not necessarily reflect the views of the APS or of the Forum.” This newsletter is not a journal of the APS and it is not peer reviewed.

    Red arrow Read: APS Climate Change Statement [which states, “The evidence is incontrovertible” and “We must reduce emissions of greenhouse gases beginning now.”

http://climateprogress.org/2008/07/...ming-the-globe-and-must-be-cut-beginning-now/


----------



## José M. Sousa (21 Jul 2008 às 19:59)

More conclusive proof of global warming (PIADA!)


http://climateprogress.org/2008/07/21/more-conclusive-proof-of-global-warming/


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2008 às 15:48)

*O Homem não é o culpado *

De uma vez por todas, torna-se necessário fazer uma declaração peremptória: o efeito de estufa – seja ele de origem natural ou antropogénica – não determina o estado do tempo e, portanto, não controla a precipitação ou a seca. Nem o calor nem o frio. Em consequência, as emissões antropogénicas não comandam as alterações climáticas actualmente tão em moda.

A noção de alterações climáticas é extremamente dúbia como convém nesta grande trapalhada. Segundo “The Climate Change 2007. The Physical Science Basis”, edição do Working Group III do IPCC, lê-se na pág. 943:

“Climate change refers to a change in the state of the climate that can be identified (e.g. by using statistical tests) by changes in the mean and/or the variability of its properties, and that persists for an extended period, typically decades or longer. Climate change may be due to natural internal processes or external forcings, or to persistent anthropogenic changes in the composition of the atmosphere or in land use.”

Mas o WGIII acrescenta logo a seguir:

“Note that the Framework Convention on Climate Change (UNFCCC), in its article 1, defines climate change as: ‘a change of climate which is attributed directly or indirectly to human activity that alters the composition of the global atmosphere and which is in addition to natural climate variability observed over comparable time periods’. The UNFCCC thus makes a distinction between climate change attributable to human activities altering the atmosphere composition, and climate variability attributable to natural causes.”

Não existem alterações climáticas, tanto pela definição da UNFCCC (UN significa United Nations) como pela do IPCC tout court. Tal como, em rigor, também não se deve falar em aquecimento global, uma vez que certas regiões do planeta aquecem e outras arrefecem.

Quando um político afirma que vai lutar contra as alterações climáticas possivelmente não se apercebe de que isso é equivalente a dizer que vai representar o papel de Dom Quixote na luta contra os moinhos de vento de La Mancha.

Na verdade, o efeito de estufa antropogénico é tão diminuto que não tem qualquer acção na dinâmica do tempo e do clima. Ou seja as emissões antropogénicas não dão satisfação às definições quer do UNFCCC quer do IPCC.

Alguns exemplos analisados recentemente no MC, desde que se iniciou o diagnóstico da onda de calor de Agosto de 2003, mostram claramente que os mecanismos que comandam o estado do tempo não estão incluídos nos conceitos clássicos.

As várias escolas clássicas de pensamento meteorológico não conseguem explicar os mecanismos das perturbações em qualquer latitude. Os modelos informáticos do clima não incorporam os mecanismos reais que comandam o estado do tempo.

A escola actualmente dominante, que é a dos modelos informáticos do clima, não está em posição de reivindicar uma capacidade de prever o futuro uma vez que não está em condições de entender o presente.

A utilização sistemática dos modelos climáticos não tem favorecido a compreensão da evolução do estado do tempo, assim como não compreende os mecanismos da pluviogenesis, da seca ou das cheias. Os modelos empregam equações matemáticas de conteúdo extremamente simplista.

Os modelos não podem de maneira alguma dizer-nos como vai ser o futuro, nem o próximo nem o longínquo. As projecções para 2100 não passam de um logro. Tanto no caso global (IPCC) como no de Portugal (SIAM).

O IPCC se fosse sério não diria apenas que não consegue traduzir para os modelos fenómenos tais como as tempestades, os tornados, os relâmpagos e os ciclones tropicais (como escreveu em 2001).

O dramatismo das previsões, predições ou projecções, chame-se o que se entender melhor, do IPCC, para o planeta, ou do SIAM, para Portugal, é o produto de falsa ciência.

Em Portugal a pseudo-ciência do SIAM atinge o nível da falsidade quando se aplicam modelos ao caso da micro região da Madeira com pouco mais de 780 quilómetros quadrados (740,7 km2 para a Ilha da Madeira e 42,5 km2 para a Ilha de Porto Santo). Já no continente a metodologia SIAM de considerar apenas três pontos como representativos da extensão meteorológica e climática do país é uma aberração.

O alarmismo do IPCC e do SIAM servem para enganar os decisores políticos, levando-os a adoptar políticas erradas no domínio da energia que prejudicam a economia dos países e causam esforços inúteis com grandes prejuízos para todos os cidadãos do Mundo.

In: Mitos climáticos


----------



## rozzo (6 Ago 2008 às 16:20)

ui, esse artigo é agressivo, até para muita gente que trabalha aqui ao meu lado :P

antes de mais, tenho uma questão importante, mário não puseste a fonte (refiro-me a quem escreveu, admito que nao sei o que é isso dos mitos climaticos!), e aqui parece-me de extrema relevãncia saber de onde isto vem? 

qto ao que é dito, eu admito que pessoalmente tenho algumas dúvidas em relação à fiabilidade dos cenários propostos pelo SIAM, mas não tenho dúvida da credibilidade das pessoas que os fizeram nem dos métodos que acharam melhores. longe disso mesmo! agora sabemos que são modelos climáticos, se já os de previsão do tempo falham, então estes a escalas temporais destas (ainda que sejam de funcionamento totalmente diferente) também têm uma incerteza muito grande associada. além de estarem a contar com dados passados e presentes, e "suporem" dados futuros para elaborar os cenários, e claro que pode sempre haver alterações drásticas que mudariam completamente o "caminho" dos cenários futuros.. portanto é sempre uma incerteza..

quanto ao resto.. é a conversa do costume, se há ou não aquecimento bla bla, se tem mão do homem bla bla, mais do mesmo que aqui ja tanto falámos.

-para mim por mais que haja sitios a arrefecer, na escala do planeta o aquecimento global parece-me quase inequivoco
-e tambem me parece inequivoco que temos mão nisso, agora se é uma percentagem grande ou pequena relativamente a causas absolutamente naturais do clima aí ja nao sei, mas que temos nem que seja pouco..... ah.. isso temos 


tenho dito :P

mas mário ve la isso da fonte do artigo sff


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2008 às 16:33)

rozzo disse:


> ui, esse artigo é agressivo, até para muita gente que trabalha aqui ao meu lado :P



A fonte estava identificada, é o Mitos Climáticos.
Um dos passatempos do Rui Moura é insultar a comunidade cientifica nacional e internacional, por exemplo chamou comediante ao Prof. Duarte Santos da FCUL. 




> Eu escrevi aqui em texto anterior que uma das principais actividades do autor do blogue niilista Mitos Climáticos era difamar e denegrir investigadores que fazem seriamente o seu trabalho, que publicam em revistas científicas com arbitragem, cujo trabalho é avaliado por rigorosos processos de análise.
> Ora, nem por acaso a sua última entrada revela o "trabalho" que Rui Moura sabe fazer melhor, como não investiga, dedica-se à calúnia de baixo nível, o visado é o Prof. Duarte Santos.
> 
> http://klepsydra.blogspot.com/2008_06_01_archive.html#1618630608046518016


----------



## rozzo (6 Ago 2008 às 16:44)

sim vince, eu no meu post vi que a fonta era "mitos climaticos"! referia-me é a quem escreveu o texto! 
nao conheço a pessoa, nem sabia da existencia desses comentarios destrutivos, portanto agora esta tudo explicado 

nao que com isto queira dizer que acredite cegamente nos resultados IPCC ou SIAM, mas que o trabalho feito e que os investigadores sao crediveis e competentes, isso nao tenho menor duvida.. afinal, aprendi e tirei o meu curso ensinado por eles.....
 logo ai pelo que dizes, esse tal de Rui Moura perde e muito..
já agora.. de onde apareceu ele?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2008 às 21:42)

Noticia  vejam e decidam por vocês mesmos.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2008 às 19:39)

Só para descontrair


----------



## J.S. (8 Out 2008 às 23:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Não morreu da doença, morreu da cura *
> 
> William Kininmonth é um climatologista brilhante e respeitado em todo o Mundo. Como membro da delegação australiana participou activamente nos trabalhos de constituição do IPCC – Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change.
> Extraordinário  aqui já não se trata de uma ideologia de aquecimento ou arrefecimento, mas sim de uma questão de dogmas.



So we start with some claims...he is brilliant and respected throughout the world. Well if your world consists of sceptics probably yes. If you really mean the scientific world he still could be respected, but not for his "brilliant" "scientific" work...
As usual we drop names and titles and what we DID (or presumably did) and then attach them to science because some has a title. Titles are meaningless, it is the scientific work you produce and the (robust) evidence you deliver for your statements. Kininmonth is not involved in any scientific work and the articles which I read are very poor, outdated and/or scientificially proven wrong. Like "An inconvenient untruth"....As usual with sceptics this has got little to with science and putting up something original (which in their case is proving their own theoris instead of debukning others). SO here we go again it is debunking (guess who) AL Gore and claiming things that are not substantiated....

The truth is that there are 0 scientists working in the field, publicizing scientific work that deny global warming. There are more selfproclaimed scientist who don't deliver anything but yet claim that they are right and others (well they mostly talk about others) are wrong. Like William. But if you think this is brilliant and someone who you or others respect, that is oke with me. I don't know him, but his work is mediocre. That is for sure.


----------



## José M. Sousa (9 Out 2008 às 10:27)

J.S. disse:


> So we start with some claims...he is brilliant and respected throughout the world. Well if your world consists of sceptics probably yes. If you really mean the scientific world he still could be respected, but not for his "brilliant" "scientific" work...
> As usual we drop names and titles and what we DID (or presumably did) and then attach them to science because some has a title. Titles are meaningless, it is the scientific work you produce and the (robust) evidence you deliver for your statements. Kininmonth is not involved in any scientific work and the articles which I read are very poor, outdated and/or scientificially proven wrong. Like "An inconvenient untruth"....As usual with sceptics this has got little to with science and putting up something original (which in their case is proving their own theoris instead of debukning others). SO here we go again it is debunking (guess who) AL Gore and claiming things that are not substantiated....
> 
> The truth is that there are 0 scientists working in the field, publicizing scientific work that deny global warming. There are more selfproclaimed scientist who don't deliver anything but yet claim that they are right and others (well they mostly talk about others) are wrong. Like William. But if you think this is brilliant and someone who you or others respect, that is oke with me. I don't know him, but his work is mediocre. That is for sure.



Não perca tempo a convencer o Mário Barros, é escusado! Tal como é escusado esperar grande coisa de pessoas cuja única motivação é o seu orgulho pessoal (que as leva ao rídiculo) e nada mais:


«Quanto à invocada unanimidade dos cientistas em atribuir aos GEE o aquecimento observado nos últimos 50 anos, um muito citado trabalho de N.Oreskes ( "The Scientific Consensus on Climate Change", Science ,2004,306,1686) concluía que apenas 75% dos artigos referidos na ISI Web of Science o admitiam, explicita ou implicitamente. Numa actualização daquela pesquisa, K.M.Schule ("The Scientific Consensus on Climate Change", Energy & Environment,, 19,Março 2008) utilizando critérios inteiramente análogos mas incluindo agora as publicações entre 2004 e meados de Fevereiro de 2007, aqueles 75% passaram a 45%. Deste modo, o que se afirmava ser a quase unanimidade, já não era sequer a maioria em 2007.» 

in
http://jddomingos.ist.utl.pt/AlteracoesClimaticas/Adenda-a-AlteracoesClimaticas.pdf


comentário de amigo meu:

«Fiquei a saber que o Energy & Environment não é comparável à Science, não querendo dizer com isso que os artigos lá publicados estejam errados: é um jornal desconhecido que em 2005 só existia em 25 bibliotecas em todo o mundo, não é peer-reviewed e não está incluído na Jornal Citation Report que inclui uma lista de 6,000 publicações. Há quem já tenha afirmado que o "Energy & Environment" is the equivalent of a scientific tabloid.

O artigo do Schulte está envolto em grande controvérsia com acusações de plágio e a própria editora do Energy & Environment, meses antes da publicação afirmou que era "a bit patchy and nothing new". Estranhamente nunca encontrou uma publicação com mais reputação para ser publicado.

Admito perfeitamente, aliás desejo, que as causas antropológicas das alterações climáticas venham a ser consideradas um dos maiores erros da história da ciências. Compreendo perfeitamente a sua posição que o CO2 não pode ser transformado numa obsessão das políticas públicas. Eu próprio acredito que as alterações climáticas, em certos contextos, deverão ser tratadas mais como um sintoma (da crise ambiental que temos que resolver) e não tanto como um problema único.»

Um dos bloguistas referidos, suponho que seja eu, por isto:

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/01/prof-delgado-domingos-desvaloriza.html 

Seguir todos os links indicados (a cores), para melhor compreeensão da exposição!


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 10:37)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Não perca tempo a convencer o Mário Barros, é escusado! Tal como é escusado esperar grande coisa de pessoas cuja única motivação é o seu orgulho pessoal (que as leva ao rídiculo) e nada mais:



Queira-me desculpar mas não junto o nome do Mário Barros a pessoas "cuja única motivação é o seu orgulho pessoal.

Qualquer um tem o direito de discordar das opiniões dos outros! Tenho o melhor relacionamento com o Mário, mas também posso discordar dele em certas matérias e afirmo-o a ele sem problemas. Mas do Mário não se pode falar em "orgulho pessoal" e muito menos referir que essa seria a sua única motivação! Conhecendo a pessoa em causa digo-lhe que é extremamente injusto considerar isso!

Quanto ás suas opiniões e o seu contributo para os debates deste fórum (que sempre foi de valor, quer se concorde ou não com as suas opiniões), continue. MAs não podia deixar de fazer este reparo


----------



## José M. Sousa (9 Out 2008 às 11:22)

vitamos disse:


> Queira-me desculpar mas não junto o nome do Mário Barros a pessoas "cuja única motivação é o seu orgulho pessoal.
> 
> Qualquer um tem o direito de discordar das opiniões dos outros! Tenho o melhor relacionamento com o Mário, mas também posso discordar dele em certas matérias e afirmo-o a ele sem problemas. Mas do Mário não se pode falar em "orgulho pessoal" e muito menos referir que essa seria a sua única motivação! Conhecendo a pessoa em causa digo-lhe que é extremamente injusto considerar isso!
> 
> Quanto ás suas opiniões e o seu contributo para os debates deste fórum (que sempre foi de valor, quer se concorde ou não com as suas opiniões), continue. MAs não podia deixar de fazer este reparo



OK, na questão do orgulho pessoal referia-me a outra pessoa, como aliás se deduz da frase. De qualquer modo,  também discordo de si quanto à questão das opiniões. Hoje em dia, talvez por causa da influência dos "media", acha-se que tudo é matéria de opinião, e que cada um tem a sua e que é tão válida como qualquer outra!

Tenha paciência, mas isto não é assim! Não se trata de opinião, no caso presente. O processo de fazer ciência não é apenas matéria de opinião! Mesmo um cientista, quando quer provar seja o que for, não pode invocar apenas o seu título (como bem assinala a citação de J.S.) ou a sua opinião.


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2008 às 11:25)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Não perca tempo a convencer o Mário Barros, é escusado! Tal como é escusado esperar grande coisa de pessoas cuja única motivação é o seu orgulho pessoal (que as leva ao ridículo) e nada mais



Não acho que seja uma perca de tempo. Nem creio que "convencer" seja o verbo ideal. Não nesta matéria.
O assunto é controverso. E felizmente que há, quem vá espicaçando a discussão.
Se assim não fosse, muitos ainda acreditariam que em 2010 o planeta iria estar em média 2ºC mais quente que em 2000/2001. Estamos no final de 2008, e afinal quanto aquecemos em relação a 2000/2001? Décimas de grau? Ou de certa forma podemos dizer que a temperatura média global se encontra mais ou menos estagnada em relação ao primeiro ano do milénio?

E destaco até um paragrafo do pdf que o *José M. Sousa* nos deu a ler:

"*Mas os factos observados são passado, não são futuro.* O que se afirma sobre o futuro baseia-se em modelos e os actuais modelos nem sequer conseguem prever o El Niño quando se fazem correr para reconstituir situações passadas. Aliás, veja-se o que sucedeu há um ano *quanto a 2007 ser o mais quente da história ... (que não foi)*. E que pensar do crescimento do gelo na Antárctica, bem comprovado mas sempre esquecido pelos media quando põem em relevo o degelo no Árctico, apesar de menor ?" Pág.5

A teoria do aquecimento global está longe de estar certa. 
A do arrefecimento idem, idem...

Isto para dizer que todos nós temos uma teoria pela qual temos um maior intuito de vir a estar certa. O Mário tem frio a mais na cabeça, é verdade. Mas se calhar eu tinha excesso de calor. Mas todos os posts deste tópico a juntar a algumas discussões com outras pessoas e até com o próprio Mário, acabaram por fazer com que pesquisasse mais sobre o assunto. 
Ou seja, não se trata de convencer, mas sim aprender/descobrir, por nós próprios com a ajuda dos outros. 
(Para mim quem se deixa convencer facilmente são os pobres de espírito)

Por isso, não acho que devemos desistir só porque a outra pessoa é casmurra. Não creio que o Mário seja um "burro com palas", e acredito até que ele próprio já sabe que as coisas não são (ou não irão ser) como ele julgava que fossem.
Aposto, por exemplo, que ele não apostará nunca mais que vai a dar cambalhotas até Fátima caso não neve em Lisboa no ano "x"!
Da mesma forma, haverá já quem não meta as suas mãos no fogo em prole do aquecimento continuo e generalizado do planeta.

Não devemos ser cépticos.
Mas ser facilmente moldáveis também não é bom. Há que remar sempre um pouco contra a corrente para aprendermos a nadar.


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 11:28)

José M. Sousa disse:


> OK, na questão do orgulho pessoal referia-me a outra pessoa, como aliás se deduz da frase. De qualquer modo,  também discordo de si quanto à questão das opiniões. Hoje em dia, talvez por causa da influência dos "media", acha-se que tudo é matéria de opinião, e que cada um tem a sua e que é tão válida como qualquer outra!
> 
> Tenha paciência, mas isto não é assim! Não se trata de opinião, no caso presente. O processo de fazer ciência não é apenas matéria de opinião! Mesmo um cientista, quando quer provar seja o que for, não pode invocar apenas o seu título (como bem assinala a citação de J.S.) ou a sua opinião.



Sim objectivamente devemos ser claros e fundamentar as nossas opiniões! Quando elas não passam de opiniões eu não discordo que a pessoa a emita! Simplesmente acho que deve ser reforçada a ideia com qualquer coisa do género "na minha opinião pessoal". 

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## José M. Sousa (9 Out 2008 às 11:42)

vitamos disse:


> Sim objectivamente devemos ser claros e fundamentar as nossas opiniões! Quando elas não passam de opiniões eu não discordo que a pessoa a emita! Simplesmente acho que deve ser reforçada a ideia com qualquer coisa do género "na minha opinião pessoal".
> 
> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!



Oh, meu caro amigo "Vitamos". Vou tentar explicar-me melhor. Eu sou economista, portanto não tenho nenhuma pretensão de perceber de climatologia. De qualquer forma, a análise deste problema ultrapassa o enfoque estrito da ciência climática.

Agora, você acha que qualquer um de nós, você, o Mário Barros ou eu, *individualmente*, tem os meios necessários para emitir uma "opinião" ou um "feeling" que confirme ou desminta algo tão complexo [ o que não implica que o Vitamos não pudesse dar uma ajuda] - do mais complexo com que a comunidade científica se depara - como o problema de determinar se há ou não aquecimento global, quais as suas causas e as suas implicações?

Quando se dão referências, temos que saber se elas são credíveis ou não. Era bom que não houvesse aquecimento global, mas numa sociedade organizada, temos que confiar nas instituições nas quais a Sociedade atribuíu a função de dintinguir aquilo que é válido de um ponto de vista científico e aquilo que não é, mesmo que depois venham a ser feitas correcções. E *TODAS* as instituições relevantes afirmam a gravidade do aquecimento global e que as medidas para enfrentar as consequências - *GRAVÌSSIMAS* - deviam ter sido tomadas *ONTEM*

Cumprimentos


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 14:31)

Mas caro José Sousa mais uma vez lhe digo, a sua contribuição para este fórum tem sido devidamente fundamentada. Da mesma forma se pede a quem tem outros argumentos que apresente também as suas fontes. Sobre a credibilidade das fontes obviamente que todos nós teremos a nossa opinião.

O objectivo inicial da minha intervenção não se prendeu a estes aspectos mas sim a outros que o José fez questão de esclarecer e pelo qual agradeci mesmo sinceramente (juro que não estava a ser irónico  )

Quanto á minha não participação no tópico esta prende-se essencialmente à minha falta de conhecimento específico. Sou naturalmente céptico, não me considero "frigorífico" ou "aquecedor", mas acho que me falta o conhecimento necessário para esgrimir mais argumentos. A única noção climatológica que eu tenho é a de que o ser humano tem muita tendência para fazer análises curtas. Trata-se a climatologia como uma ciência de anos quando uma análise detalhada (a meu ver) deve ter uma abrangência de décadas! Acho que todos temos que ter um papel pro-activo em favor do planeta, independentemente dos factores climatológicos envolvidos! 
Quanto ao resto tenho aprendido aqui com todos vocês... 

Bem haja a todos por isso


----------



## J.S. (9 Out 2008 às 18:00)

AnDré disse:


> Não acho que seja uma perca de tempo. Nem creio que "convencer" seja o verbo ideal. Não nesta matéria.
> O assunto é controverso. E felizmente que há, quem vá espicaçando a discussão.
> Se assim não fosse, muitos ainda acreditariam que em 2010 o planeta iria estar em média 2ºC mais quente que em 2000/2001. Estamos no final de 2008, e afinal quanto aquecemos em relação a 2000/2001? Décimas de grau? Ou de certa forma podemos dizer que a temperatura média global se encontra mais ou menos estagnada em relação ao primeiro ano do milénio?



Just take a look at the models. You'll see a rapid rise and a stagnation well into the 2030's. Natural variation is more than 0,2 K per year or even for a couple of years. This means that natural variation, like La Nina and some solar influences and some unknown ones can halt a warming for a few years.

But has it halted? No, even the most conservative dataset (of the CRU), which calculates the trend till july 2008 indicates a rise of 
0,1 K for the last 10 years. If we look at satellite data it also depends on which dataset you take. The guys from Huntsville Alabama come to 0,14 K and others to 0,17 K/decade.
The predicted average rise is 0,18 K per decade, according to models. This is without taking natural variation into account.




> E destaco até um paragrafo do pdf que o *José M. Sousa* nos deu a ler:
> 
> "*Mas os factos observados são passado, não são futuro.* O que se afirma sobre o futuro baseia-se em modelos e os actuais modelos nem sequer conseguem prever o El Niño quando se fazem correr para reconstituir situações passadas. Aliás, veja-se o que sucedeu há um ano *quanto a 2007 ser o mais quente da história ... (que não foi)*. E que pensar do crescimento do gelo na Antárctica, bem comprovado mas sempre esquecido pelos media quando põem em relevo o degelo no Árctico, apesar de menor ?" Pág.5
> A teoria do aquecimento global está longe de estar certa.
> A do arrefecimento idem, idem...



Well, some untruths here: the antarctic ice sheet has become larger, but not statistically significant. Besides that, there are some good scientific explanations for it which are directly related to greenhouse warming. Like in the north the western drift has enhanced on the south, but with different consequences (keeping the air south of 60 degress south trapped and become cooler).

Many people follow this logic: if you cannot predict some things, you cannot predict anything...Well: there are uncertainties and they have been taken into account. These uncertainties, among others, lead to a range of warming of 1,5 to about 5 K. We therefor know the limit of the uncertainties.

I personally made this comparison during a discussion a motnh or two ago:
Argentina has to play against Farøer Islands, football. Everybody knows Argentina will win. Than a chessmaster, who knows little about football but a lot about computer models, has another opinion. He says that with FIFA 2008, every simmulation had a different outcome. One time Argentina would win with 9-0 but another time it was 2-1. And everything in between. All other simulators had this same range. Besides this, no expert could tell if it would rain, if the referee would influence the game and how, if Liechenstein would hit the post 2 times, four times, zero times. If the Argentines would keep their nerve or get a few red cards because of provocations. If the Argentines where in good shape or bad shape, and who precisely. If the topplayers would be interested at all etcetc.
How about individual duels? How would they be, would player a pass his oponent one, two of ten times...they where very different in simulations also....No (now) "expert" (according to the chessmaster) had a definitve answer. 

He asked those experts in the field questions if shape, weather, referee etc where important for the outcome of a match where imortant for the outcome. All experts agreed they where. 

His conclusion: "If models are so different and if so many unknown aspects of a game are important and essentially unknown, no one can predict which team will win. It can go either way....." He just could not understand why nobody was interested in his clear and convincing story.


In this example everybody over here will say that it does not matter: Argentina will win of the Farøer or Liechtenstein or San MArino in 95% or more of the cases. Because in that case, everybody knows that overal force (forcing) of Argentina will always be enough to beat such a small country.
And the chessplayer just forgto that every outcome on the simulators indicated a victory for Argentina...


Although a fictional situation, this is what is happening with some people inclimate discussions too....You can see that even if there are many uncertainties, those do not prevent the certainty of an outcome when it comes to winning or lossing or warming or cooling.


Discussing with sceptics like this chessplayer is pretty useless too me. Because they both do not quantify the effectsize of the uncertainty and moreover fail to look it up in the literature. They donwplay both what is yet know and jump to conclusions. In the cae othe chessplayer, no football fan would listen and would probably laugh a little. I won't laugh, because everybody has indeed their right to their opinion but do not ask me to take people serious per se...


----------



## belem (9 Out 2008 às 22:25)

O que sei é que de certa forma há regiões a arrefecer e outras a aquecer, por isso, este assunto é polémico e para já não pode alimentar alarmismos.


----------



## José M. Sousa (9 Out 2008 às 22:50)

belem disse:


> O que sei é que de certa forma há regiões a arrefecer e outras a aquecer, por isso, este assunto é polémico e para já não pode alimentar alarmismos.



De onde lhe vem essa certeza?


----------



## J.S. (10 Out 2008 às 00:14)

belem disse:


> O que sei é que de certa forma há regiões a arrefecer e outras a aquecer, por isso, este assunto é polémico e para já não pode alimentar alarmismos.



Sim e em total e de uma perspectiva climatologica e não meteorologica, ha uma subida da temperatura no mundo.


----------



## psm (10 Out 2008 às 00:35)

O que não acredito é nas projeções que são feitas se o planeta aquecer pois há 2 teorias, e que são bastante opostas e contraditórias.


----------



## José M. Sousa (10 Out 2008 às 10:10)

psm disse:


> O que não acredito é nas projeções que são feitas se o planeta aquecer pois há 2 teorias, e que são bastante opostas e contraditórias.



Quais são essas teorias?


----------



## belem (10 Out 2008 às 21:01)

José M. Sousa disse:


> De onde lhe vem essa certeza?



Podes tratar-me por tu.
A minha certeza é baseada em factos. Há regiões no mundo que estão a ficar mais frias ( por exemplo Antárctida), outras mais quentes ( Europa, Árctico).
Embora concorde com o JS que a maior parte está a aquecer e tb concorde com o PSM que as projecções que se fazem devido ao aquecimento são bastante exageradas.


----------



## José M. Sousa (10 Out 2008 às 21:55)

belem disse:


> Podes tratar-me por tu.
> A minha certeza é baseada em factos. Há regiões no mundo que estão a ficar mais frias ( por exemplo Antárctida), outras mais quentes ( Europa, Árctico).
> Embora concorde com o JS que a maior parte está a aquecer e tb concorde com o PSM que as projecções que se fazem devido ao aquecimento são bastante exageradas.



Ok 

O exagerado é relativo. É por isso que digo que está discussão não se resume a climatologistas.
Se ainda não leste o livro "Seis Graus", recomendo vivamente.

Vejamos. Um aumento médio de 2º C é já considerado catastrófico. Até aqui a temperatura média da Terra já terá aumentado cerca de 1º C (mais coisa menos coisa) desde a era pré-industrial.

É claro que se aumentasse 7, 8 ou 10º C , seria mais do que catastrófico, seria apocalíptico.

Mas, porque é que os 2º C são catastróficos? Aqui é onde esta discussão ultrapassa o mero âmbito da ciência climática. Se as conclusões desta forem, como já se constatam, coisas como: derretimento acelerado de glaciares de montanha, então 
entramos aqui na análise das relações internacionais, da economia, dos equilíbrios ecológicos, dos recursos naturais, da demografia, da política, do terrorismo, da ética, etc, etc.

Se o planeta tivesse apenas 500 milhões de habitantes, e muitas regiões virgens, com muita água potável e solo arável intacto, se calhar um aumento de 2º C não seria catastrófico, porque as pessoas poderiam migrar para regiões mais temperadas desabitadas. Mas o problema é que estamos a caminho de 9 mil milhões de pessoas num planeta que mesmo sem alterações climáticas já teria problemas ambientais que cheguem! As alterações climáticos só os acentuam.

Portanto, é neste contexto mais vasto que temos que inserir toda esta problemática do AG. Nesta perspectiva, mesmo o aumento de 1º C já me parece suficientemente preocupante!


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 22:24)

belem disse:


> Há regiões no mundo que estão a ficar mais frias ( por exemplo Antárctida), outras mais quentes ( Europa, Árctico).



*Antarctica is Cold? Yeah, We Knew That*
Guest commentary from Spencer Weart, science historian

Despite the recent announcement that the discharge from some Antarctic glaciers is accelerating, we often hear people remarking that parts of Antarctica are getting colder, and indeed the ice pack in the Southern Ocean around Antarctica has actually been getting bigger. Doesn’t this contradict the calculations that greenhouse gases are warming the globe? Not at all, because a cold Antarctica is just what calculations predict… and have predicted for the past quarter century.

It’s not just that Antarctica is covered with a gazillion tons of ice, although that certainly helps keep it cold. The ocean also plays a role, which is doubly important because of the way it has delayed the world’s recognition of global warming.


When the first rudimentary models of climate change were developed in the early 1970s, some modelers pointed out that as the increase of greenhouse gases added heat to the atmosphere, much of the energy would be absorbed into the upper layer of the oceans. While the water was warming up, the world’s perception of climate change would be delayed. Up to this point most calculations had started with a doubled CO2 level and figured out how the world’s temperature would look in equilibrium. But in the real world, when the rising level of gas reached that point the system would still be a long way from equilibrium. “We may not be given a warning until the CO2 loading is such that an appreciable climate change is inevitable,” a National Academy of Sciences panel warned in 1979.(1)

Modelers took a closer look and noticed some complications. As greenhouse gases increase, the heat seeps gradually deeper and deeper into the oceans. But when larger volumes of water are brought into play, they bring a larger heat capacity. Thus as the years passed, the atmospheric warming would increasingly lag behind what would happen if there were no oceans. In 1980 a New York University group reported that “the influence of deep sea thermal storage could delay the full value of temperature increment predicted by equilibrium models by 10 to 20 years” just between 1980 and 2000 A.D. (2)

The delay would not be the same everywhere. After all, the Southern Hemisphere is mostly ocean, whereas land occupies a good part of the Northern Hemisphere. A model constructed by Stephen Schneider and Thompson, highly simplified in modern terms but sophisticated for its time, suggested that the Southern Hemisphere would experience delays decades longer than the Northern. Schneider and Thompson warned that if people compared observations with what would be expected from a simple equilibrium model, “we may still be misled… in the decade A.D. 2000-2010.” (3)

The pioneer climate modelers Kirk Bryan and Syukuro Manabe took up the question with a more detailed model that revealed an additional effect. In the Southern Ocean around Antarctica the mixing of water went deeper than in Northern waters, so more volumes of water were brought into play earlier. In their model, around Antarctica “there is no warming at the sea surface, and even a slight cooling over the 50-year duration of the experiment.” (4) In the twenty years since, computer models have improved by orders of magnitude, but they continue to show that Antarctica cannot be expected to warm up very significantly until long after the rest of the world’s climate is radically changed.

Bottom line: A cold Antarctica and Southern Ocean do not contradict our models of global warming. For a long time the models have predicted just that.


(1) National Academy of Sciences, Climate Research Board (1979). Carbon Dioxide and Climate: A Scientific Assessment (Jule Charney, Chair). Washington, DC: National Academy of Sciences.

(2) Martin I. Hoffert, et al. (1980) J. Geophysical Research 85: 6667-6679.

(3) Stephen H. Schneider and S.L. Thompson (1981) J. Geophysical Research 86: 3135-3147.

(4) Kirk Bryan et al. (1988). J. Physical Oceanography 18: 851-67. For the story overall see Syukuro Manabe and Ronald J. Stouffer (2007) Journal of the Meteorological Society of Japan 85B: 385-403.

http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2008/02/antarctica-is-cold/


----------



## belem (10 Out 2008 às 22:30)

Vince disse:


> *Antarctica is Cold? Yeah, We Knew That*
> Guest commentary from Spencer Weart, science historian
> 
> Despite the recent announcement that the discharge from some Antarctic glaciers is accelerating, we often hear people remarking that parts of Antarctica are getting colder, and indeed the ice pack in the Southern Ocean around Antarctica has actually been getting bigger. Doesn’t this contradict the calculations that greenhouse gases are warming the globe? Not at all, because a cold Antarctica is just what calculations predict… and have predicted for the past quarter century.
> ...



Obrigado Vince!!
Outro grande post.
Embora a maior parte registe um aquecimento, há locais que vão arrefecendo.
És o meu stôr do forum LOOL.
E como vês o teu aluno aprendeu alguma coisa.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 22:45)

belem disse:


> Obrigado Vince!!



Deixa-me no entanto dar uma no cravo e outra na ferradura. A Antárctica foi usada exaustivamente no alarmismo climático de cada vez que se partia gelo por lá, e nisso os cépticos tem bastante razão para se enervarem com estas coisas. Dum lado e outro usa-se e abusa-se de argumentos e realidades muitas vezes de forma errada quando lhes são favoráveis. Foi esse tipo de coisas que ajudou a criar a "guerra" que existe nesta questão.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2008 às 22:55)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Ok
> 
> O exagerado é relativo. É por isso que digo que está discussão não se resume a climatologistas.
> Se ainda não leste o livro "Seis Graus", recomendo vivamente.
> ...



Eu respeito a tua opinião.
Mas não sou tão extremista.


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 23:13)

sim as teorias do AG sao demasiado extremistas..
quando se parte o gelo na antartica nao é só o gelo flutuante? é que esse nao leva a nenhuma alteracao do MSL (mean sea level).


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 23:39)

O grande problemas das teorias do AG são a veracidade com que os seus autores escrevem, há muito boa gente a escrever sobre o assunto e que tira conclusões precipitadas e pessoas que fazem uma muito má analise daquilo que lhes mostram (neste ultimo caso os media inserem-se na perfeição).
A grande verdade é que o aquecimento global está a acontercer e  que muita gente vê isto como o clima estar a ficar mais quente mas se lerem atentamente o ultimo relatório do IPCC vão ver que o que está descrito é que a minima global está a aumentar, enquanto que o máximo global mantém-se...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 23:46)

Pico disse:


> O grande problemas das teorias do AG são a veracidade com que os seus autores escrevem, há muito boa gente a escrever sobre o assunto e que tira conclusões precipitadas e pessoas que fazem uma muito má analise daquilo que lhes mostram (neste ultimo caso os media inserem-se na perfeição).
> A grande verdade é que o aquecimento global está a acontercer e  que muita gente vê isto como o clima estar a ficar mais quente mas se lerem atentamente o ultimo relatório do IPCC vão ver que o que está descrito é que a minima global está a aumentar, enquanto que o máximo global mantém-se...



Isso não será um pouco estranho ??  normalmente quando a mínima desce a máxima vai por arrasto.


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 23:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso não será um pouco estranho ??  normalmente quando a mínima desce a máxima vai por arrasto.



dai o grande problema do aquecimento global... não fazia sentido se a max. subi-se também, chama-se efeito de estufa


----------



## José M. Sousa (11 Out 2008 às 09:09)

belem disse:


> Eu respeito a tua opinião.
> Mas não sou tão extremista.



Extremista?


----------



## José M. Sousa (11 Out 2008 às 09:10)

stormy disse:


> sim as teorias do AG sao demasiado extremistas..
> quando se parte o gelo na antartica nao é só o gelo flutuante? é que esse nao leva a nenhuma alteracao do MSL (mean sea level).



Não, não é só o gelo flutuante!


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2008 às 23:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso não será um pouco estranho ??  normalmente quando a mínima desce a máxima vai por arrasto.



É verdade, a relação é de cerca de 3 para 1. Qualquer coisa como +0,84 Cº nas minimas vs. +0.28 C nas máximas (globais 1950-1990). Se pensares um pouco tem alguma lógica de acordo com o efeito estufa e isso em parte desmonta um pouco a ideia de que seja a actividade solar o responsável, penso que se fosse apenas actividade solar essa teria mais impacto nas máximas do que nas mínimas. Julgo que se pensares um pouco no assunto concordarás comigo


----------



## J.S. (13 Out 2008 às 00:47)

Vince disse:


> Deixa-me no entanto dar uma no cravo e outra na ferradura. A Antárctica foi usada exaustivamente no alarmismo climático de cada vez que se partia gelo por lá, e nisso os cépticos tem bastante razão para se enervarem com estas coisas. Dum lado e outro usa-se e abusa-se de argumentos e realidades muitas vezes de forma errada quando lhes são favoráveis. Foi esse tipo de coisas que ajudou a criar a "guerra" que existe nesta questão.



No, that is not true. That is true if you treat antartica as a whole like popular science does. Larssen and other shelves have most certainly disintagrated and in a region that has wamred up substantially, the Antartic peninsula. Another point is the West Antarctic Ice sheet which is not stable and can cause a large sea level rise if it brakes down, which could happen with a global temperature rise within the margins of IPCC projections.

Those two areas remain vulnarable and it are these areas that are discussed the most. No one is implying or has been implying that Antartica as a whole would disintagrate.

What "helps" a "war" in this case is people that are hypercritical to "failures" or inconsistencies in models. Veyr much like the example I gace about the chessmaster and the referee. If people would have respect and just ask questions and in the case of science, first read the literature carefully,m than their would be little reason for this one sided war.  I do not belive their are many true scientist debating with critics. It are some critics (Sceptics) that are shouting all over the place and sometimes become frustrated because they get no reply. Quite rightly so (getting no replies, that is).


----------



## José M. Sousa (13 Out 2008 às 10:10)

J.S. disse:


> What "helps" a "war" in this case is people that are hypercritical to "failures" or inconsistencies in models. Veyr much like the example I gace about the chessmaster and the referee. If people would have respect and just ask questions and in the case of science, first read the literature carefully,m than their would be little reason for this one sided war.  I do not belive their are many true scientist debating with critics. It are some critics (Sceptics) that are shouting all over the place and sometimes become frustrated because they get no reply. Quite rightly so.



Nem mais!


----------



## belem (13 Out 2008 às 20:03)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Extremista?



Sim.
Eu não gosto de projecções sensacionalistas.
O aquecimento assusta-me, sei que a maior parte do mundo está a aquecer, mas não gosto de fazer previsões baseadas em acontecimentos futuros.
Há que ter cuidado mas não é preciso passar a vida a pensar em desgraça.
A ver vamos.


----------



## psm (13 Out 2008 às 20:12)

belem disse:


> Sim.
> Eu não gosto de projecções sensacionalistas.
> O aquecimento assusta-me, sei que a maior parte do mundo está a aquecer, mas não gosto de fazer previsões baseadas em acontecimentos futuros.
> Há que ter cuidado mas não é preciso passar a vida a pensar em desgraça.
> A ver vamos.





Assino por baixo, e acrescento um exemplo: o projecto do SIAM


----------



## José M. Sousa (13 Out 2008 às 22:56)

belem disse:


> Sim.
> .
> A ver vamos.



A ver vamos? Continuo a não entender o teu raciocínio. Sabes que a partir de um certo ponto/temperatura, o sistema climático descarrila ganhando "vida própria", num efeito de autoalimentação. Aí receio que já não haverá grande coisa para ver.

Não estamos a falar de cenários de ficção científica. A manter os actuais ritmos de crescimento de emissões, a sua concentração será tal que terá consequências trágicas em poucas décadas. Não sei que idade tens, mas será com elevada probabilidade ainda no teu tempo de esperança de vida.

Aliás, alguns dos cenários considerados ainda há pouco tempo remotos, começam preocupantemente a ganhar forma:

A warming of 4°C this century is all but inevitable if we don’t sharply reverse emissions trends quickly (see “Is 450 ppm politically possible? Part 0: The alternative is humanity’s self-destruction“).

in http://climateprogress.org/2008/10/...no-return-as-alarming-as-the-tundra-feedback/

P.S. Mas tu fazes previsões? Eu não faço previsões, nem o autor de "Seis graus" faz previsões. O que ele faz é uma recensão de artigos científicos publicados em jornais científicos com "peer-review" onde se traçam cenários conforme os níveis de emissão.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2008 às 23:09)

José M. Sousa disse:


> P.S. Mas tu fazes previsões? Eu não faço previsões, nem o autor de "Seis graus" faz previsões. O que ele faz é uma recensão de artigos científicos publicados em jornais científicos com "peer-review" *onde se traçam cenários conforme os níveis de emissão.*



O problema é mesmo esse: traçarem-se cenários em função dos níveis de emissão.
Como se a amplitude térmica da terra depende-se única e exclusivamente das emissões dos gases de estufa.


----------



## José M. Sousa (13 Out 2008 às 23:15)

AnDré disse:


> O problema é mesmo esse: traçarem-se cenários em função dos níveis de emissão.
> Como se a amplitude térmica da terra depende-se única e exclusivamente das emissões dos gases de estufa.



Oh meus caros, submetam artigos científicos à Nature Geoscience, à Science, à Geophysical Research Letters, etc.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2008 às 00:05)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Oh meus caros, submetam artigos científicos à Nature Geoscience, à Science, à Geophysical Research Letters, etc.



Do artigo que nos deu a ler:

_"A warming of 4°C this century is all but inevitable if we don’t sharply reverse emissions trends quickly (see “Is 450 ppm politically possible? Part 0: The alternative is humanity’s self-destruction“)."_


Sem dúvida que uma subida de 4ºC no decorrer deste século seria algo catastrófico. Não é isso que está em causa.
O que não me parece correcto é que se façam projecções exclusivas ao CO2, como se ele fosse o responsável por tudo!

450 ppm é um valor deveras preocupante. Está em jogo a qualidade da vida no planeta (sendo essa afectada directamente por essa concentração) e não o facto de a temperatura vir a subir 4ºC, porque isso ninguém o pode garantir.
A não ser que a terra seja um sistema fechado, onde as únicas variaveis que se desenrolam no tempo sejam: a concentração de CO2 vs Temperatura. Então aí sim, a temperatura subiria os tais 4ºC.

Mas felizmente (ou infelizmente, uma vez que assim se torna impossivel prever o que quer que seja), o planeta terra *é um sistema aberto*.

Mas ainda que fosse um sistema fechado, a mesma actividade humana que contribui para o aumento das concentrações de CO2, é também aquela que faz também aumentar as emissões de SO2, implicando este último um aumento de aerossois (devido ao processo de conversão gás-particula). A presença de aerossois força o clima em sentido contrário ao dos gases de estufa.

Ora, sendo assim, porque é que não se ouve falar de projecções feitas ao aumento da concentração de SO2?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2008 às 00:09)

Composição da atmosfera 0.038% de Dióxido de carbono :assobio: pobre CO2  e o metano não é gás??


----------



## José M. Sousa (14 Out 2008 às 10:16)

AnDré disse:


> Do artigo que nos deu a ler:
> 
> _"A warming of 4°C this century is all but inevitable if we don’t sharply reverse emissions trends quickly (see “Is 450 ppm politically possible? Part 0: The alternative is humanity’s self-destruction“)."_
> 
> ...



Caro amigo André.  Quando se fala em CO2, normalmente trata-se de uma simplificação propositada. Na realidade, fala-se de CO2e  (atenção ao "e" que significa "equivalente" e que traduz uma conversão do efeito de estufa de todos os outros gases - metano, etc. - em termos do seu equivalente em CO2.

Nos artigos científicos ou nos relatórios do IPCC, como pode  calcular , referem-se outros gases com efeito de estufa e também se tem em conta os aerossóis e o dióxido de enxofre (SO2). Além disso, é evidente que a relação não é linear entre CO2e e temperatura. A biosfera/atmosfera/oceano é um sistema complexo, mas isso é tido em conta.


----------



## José M. Sousa (14 Out 2008 às 10:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Composição da atmosfera 0.038% de Dióxido de carbono :assobio: pobre CO2  e o metano não é gás??



Se o Mário Barros for mordido por uma aranha venenosa ou uma cobra "Black Mamba", a quantidade de veneno injectado no sistema circulatório é mínima face ao volume do seu corpo, no entanto você pode morrer!!!

Suponho que fui claro!?


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2008 às 15:05)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Caro amigo André.  Quando se fala em CO2, normalmente trata-se de uma simplificação propositada. Na realidade, fala-se de CO2e  (atenção ao "e" que significa "equivalente" e que traduz uma conversão do efeito de estufa de todos os outros gases - metano, etc. - em termos do seu equivalente em CO2.
> 
> Nos artigos científicos ou nos relatórios do IPCC, como pode  calcular , referem-se outros gases com efeito de estufa e também se tem em conta os aerossóis e o dióxido de enxofre (SO2). Além disso, é evidente que a relação não é linear entre CO2e e temperatura. A biosfera/atmosfera/oceano é um sistema complexo, mas isso é tido em conta.




Quando falei em CO2 referia-me exactamente ao conjunto global de gases com efeito de estufa. 

Mas continuo muito reticente em relação ao peso que é dado aos aerossóis.
Eles fazem parte dos relatórios do IPCC sim, mas a meu ver, de uma forma muito relativista.
Por exemplo, não há relatório que se faça em que não haja uma comparação entre o aumento dos CO2e e o aumentar da temperatura. No entanto, ainda não vi nenhum que compare essas 3 variáveis.
Até agora o aumento da concentração dos gases do efeito de estufa, tem tido uma correlação bastante linear com o aumento da temperatura. Mas até que ponto o aumento de aerossóis (que cresce também de modo significativo), não irá contra-balançar essa tendência? Os efeitos de ambos os aumentos (CO2e e Aerossóis), não serão sempre proporcionais, ou serão? Ou seja, os efeitos do CO2e prevalecerão perante os efeitos dos aerossóis?

Como sei que tem um bom conhecimento daquilo que se vai fazendo dentro do IPCC, talvez me saiba dizer se há algum relatório que responda a estas minhas dúvidas.

Um grande responsável pela emissão de aerossóis é a actividade vulcânica, que não tem sido tanta quanto isso. Pelo menos são se tem ouvido falar muito dela. Ou seja, bastava dar-se uma aumento da actividade vulcânica, e todas as previsões de +4ºC num século, seriam apenas uma mera recordação.

Quanto ao sistema biosfera/atmosfera/oceano, é algo tão complexo que prevê-lo se torna impossível. Ninguém nos garante que com o aumentar da temperatura em cerca de +1ºC, as correntes oceânicas não se alterem de modo a compensar esse aumento e irem contra ele. Nem ninguém consegue prever ou dizer, quais os efeitos de +1ºC no sistema atmosfera. Mais calor significa mais energia. E de que forma vai a atmosfera reagir perante mais energia? Com mais calor à superfície? É que estamos a falar de um sistema altamente dinâmico e imprevisível.

Com isto quero dizer que não acho correcto que se queira combater o aumento do CO2 com a "desculpa do aquecimento global".
É urgente travar a subida galopante da concentração desses gases! Mas imagine que o planeta, (quer seja pelo mudar das correntes do oceano, pela La Niña/El Niño, pela variação da radiação solar, etc, deixa de aquecer ou inclusive começa a arrefecer? O que dirão os 99% da população mundial que não acompanha estes fenómenos meteorológicos/radioactivos acerca disso?
Provavelmente sentir-se-ão enganados, e vão-se convencer que a campanha em reduzir o CO2 não teria sido mais que algo para encher os bolsos a alguns...
É isso que o IPCC, ou o SIAM, ou outra qualquer entidade pretende, quando lança projecções futuras tão alarmistas?


----------



## José M. Sousa (14 Out 2008 às 16:11)

AnDré disse:


> Como sei que tem um bom conhecimento daquilo que se vai fazendo dentro do IPCC, talvez me saiba dizer se há algum relatório que responda a estas minhas dúvidas.
> 
> Com isto quero dizer que não acho correcto que se queira combater o aumento do CO2 com a "desculpa do aquecimento global".
> É urgente travar a subida galopante da concentração desses gases! Mas imagine que o planeta, (quer seja pelo mudar das correntes do oceano, pela La Niña/El Niño, pela variação da radiação solar, etc, deixa de aquecer ou inclusive começa a arrefecer? O que dirão os 99% da população mundial que não acompanha estes fenómenos meteorológicos/radioactivos acerca disso?
> ...



André, foram dadas respostas a todas essas dúvidas em múltiplos tópicos neste fórum. Não vejo interesse de estar sempre a repetir o mesmo.
Por exemplo, será fácil combater o arrefecimento (citação de um comentário de James Hansen P.S. : refiro-me ao tópico "A próxima Idade do Gelo"). Procure em Climatologia, não me recordo do tópico. Sobre a questão dos aerossóis, se o desejar, veja no meu blogue em Alterações Climáticas numa resposta ao Prof. Delgado Domingos. Para melhor leitura do post siga todos os "links" (normalmente estão a cores diferentes).


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2008 às 19:52)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Se o Mário Barros for mordido por uma aranha venenosa ou uma cobra "Black Mamba", a quantidade de veneno injectado no sistema circulatório é mínima face ao volume do seu corpo, no entanto você pode morrer!!!
> 
> Suponho que fui claro!?



Sim clarissimo, só não percebo uma coisa, este promenor aqui.


----------



## José M. Sousa (14 Out 2008 às 20:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim clarissimo, só não percebo uma coisa, este promenor aqui.



Essa - "Energy and Environment" - não é uma revista científica com "Peer Review", Mário Barros! Você não pode pegar em qualquer coisa que encontra na Net, sem ter a mínima ideia da sua proveniência. Quer dizer, poder , pode. Eu é que não o levo a sério! Se é isso que você pretende, já o conseguiu.


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2008 às 21:08)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Essa - "Energy and Environment" - não é uma revista científica com "Peer Review", Mário Barros! Você não pode pegar em qualquer coisa que encontra na Net, sem ter a mínima ideia da sua proveniência. Quer dizer, poder , pode. Eu é que não o levo a sério! Se é isso que você pretende, já o conseguiu.



José, eu penso que neste caso estes mesmos autores já tinham publicado o ano passado mais ou menos as mesmas conclusões em peer review no International Journal of Climatology num estudo intitulado «A comparison of tropical temperature trends with model predictions» levantando questões importantes sobre o desfasamento da modelagem climática e das medições de temperatura na troposfera. Como tal, não se trata do lixo do costume, são opiniões contrárias mas seguindo as regras, e quando é assim são bem vindas pois a ciência é feita deste modo. O "debunked" das conclusões destes autores foi feito aqui:  Tropical tropospheric trends (Real Climate)


----------



## belem (14 Out 2008 às 21:27)

José M. Sousa disse:


> A ver vamos? Continuo a não entender o teu raciocínio. Sabes que a partir de um certo ponto/temperatura, o sistema climático descarrila ganhando "vida própria", num efeito de autoalimentação. Aí receio que já não haverá grande coisa para ver.
> 
> Não estamos a falar de cenários de ficção científica. A manter os actuais ritmos de crescimento de emissões, a sua concentração será tal que terá consequências trágicas em poucas décadas. Não sei que idade tens, mas será com elevada probabilidade ainda no teu tempo de esperança de vida.
> 
> ...



Penso que já estás esclarecido sobre o porquê do meu cepticismo.
«And here, I rest my case.»


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2008 às 21:34)

AnDré disse:


> Mas continuo muito reticente em relação ao peso que é dado aos aerossóis.
> Eles fazem parte dos relatórios do IPCC sim, mas a meu ver, de uma forma muito relativista.
> Por exemplo, não há relatório que se faça em que não haja uma comparação entre o aumento dos CO2e e o aumentar da temperatura. No entanto, ainda não vi nenhum que compare essas 3 variáveis.
> Até agora o aumento da concentração dos gases do efeito de estufa, tem tido uma correlação bastante linear com o aumento da temperatura. Mas até que ponto o aumento de aerossóis (que cresce também de modo significativo), não irá contra-balançar essa tendência? Os efeitos de ambos os aumentos (CO2e e Aerossóis), não serão sempre proporcionais, ou serão? Ou seja, os efeitos do CO2e prevalecerão perante os efeitos dos aerossóis?
> ...



André, a questão dos aerossóis é importante. Mas estamos aqui um pouco a baralhar as coisas. Há coisas sobre o qual não temos qualquer controlo, erupções vulcânicas ou actividade solar ou outro tipo de eventos. Nem controlo, nem conhecimento nem capacidade de previsão. Quando se modela de modo a obter projecções neste tipo de situações sobre o qual não temos qualquer controlo, adopta-se uma espécie de "constante". Ou seja, na modelagem climática adopta-se por exemplo determinada actividade vulcânica regular das últimas décadas tal como a actividade solar por exemplo.

Esta imagem ajuda a perceber o que quero dizer:

Solar Forcing






Ora, se olhares para este gráfico, eu sei que vais dizer que isto nunca sucederá como está no gráfico. É verdade, acabará sempre por ser  diferente. Com mais ou menos desvio. Não temos capacidade de previsão. Certo certo é que será diferente. É mesmo assim com os modelos. Ou seja, se por acaso daqui a uns anos entrarmos num prolongado mínimo solar ou se por acaso os vulcões do planeta resolvessem começar a despejar quantidades colossais de aerossóis para a atmosfera (tudo coisas que não conseguimos prever)  isso certamente diminuiria as temperaturas. Mas se elas diminuírem devido a fenómenos desses isso não significa que toda a teoria do aquecimento global antropogenético e das projecções dos modelos estejam erradas. A questão aqui é podermos ou não actuar sobre uma coisa que controlamos e que conseguimos prever os seus efeitos, as emissões de CO2. Sobre as outras nada podemos fazer, sejam boas ou más. Como não as podemos prever, não podemos contar com elas nas nossas projecções. Imagina-te a ti a fazer o teu planeamento de vida. Acabas por também por adoptar uma série de constantes e cenários previsíveis com os dados que tens. Acabas os estudos, arranjas um emprego e uma noiva , traças um cenário para os próximos anos de acordo com os dados que tens, quanto ganham, que estabilidade profissional têm, tudo coisas que controlas bastante e consegues prever até certo ponto, e com esses dados decides por exemplo comprar uma casa, blablabla. Mas o teu plano pode falhar por acontecimentos que não consegues prever. Mas isso não significa que o teu plano e as tuas projecções estivessem erradas ou que as decisões que tomaste (ou não tomaste) estavam erradas.

E aí chegamos à questão fundamental que se resumo muito bem nestas tuas palavras "Mas imagine que". Ora bem, isso do imagina que é para o John Lenon. Eu por acaso até sou dos que acredita que a Terra tem algumas capacidades de contrariar certas coisas e que há muito mais por saber sobre o nosso clima do que os cientistas ou os modelos conseguem prever.  Mas este "acho" é apenas e só isso, não existe nenhum conhecimento cientifico comprovado que suporte esse meu "acho". E suponho que se a ciência nos diz que temos um problema, nós temos que actuar com o que sabemos. Que até pode estar de facto errada.

É um pouco como ires ao médico porque estás doente, imaginemos, suspeitas de cancro do pulmão, e o médico diz que tens que parar de fumar e fazeres um tratamento urgente, e tu dizes, "imagine sr.doutor, que afinal eu não terei problemas porque o meu organismo provavelmente reage favoravelmente contra isso, pois eu sei que há pessoas que fumam e não apanham cancro". O médico responde-te, «pois é verdade, mas eu não sei porque é que algumas pessoas não tem problemas ou até os revertam, talvez um dia a ciência médica saiba porquê, mas agora não sabemos, mas sei que a maioria das pessoas na mesma situação de você pode morrer. Você quer arriscar e continuar a fumar ?». No fundo é um pouco isso. E com todas as doenças aparecem sempre uns médicos milagreiros, que dizem, eu tenho a cura para o cancro, nós caminhamos é para o colapso da corrente do golfo, para uma idade do gelo, para um mínimo solar, etc,etc. Cabe a todos nós confiar ou não nesse tipo de milagreiros. Que se calhar até podem estar certos, a história da ciência tem muitas histórias de um homem solitário que tinha razão a lutar contra toda a ciência instituída e só décadas depois de morrer lhe deram razão. Mas, e tu confias a tua saúde neles contra a opinião da maioria da ciência ? E porquê ?


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2008 às 21:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Composição da atmosfera 0.038% de Dióxido de carbono :assobio: pobre CO2  e o metano não é gás??



Mário, já muitas vezes te disse isso aqui. Quem fala da concentração do CO2 na atmosfera sem mencionar ao mesmo tempo o feedback via vapor de água não merece crédito. Nenhum. Esta é até uma forma perfeita de separares assuntos minimamente sérios de outros que são puro lixo. Se alguém fala das concentrações de CO2 e não refere isso, esquece. É lixo.


----------



## José M. Sousa (14 Out 2008 às 22:29)

belem disse:


> Penso que já estás esclarecido sobre o porquê do meu cepticismo.
> «And here, I rest my case.»



Não estou não. Mas suponho que seja irrelevante!


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2008 às 22:56)

J.S. disse:


> No, that is not true. That is true if you treat antartica as a whole like popular science does. Larssen and other shelves have most certainly disintagrated and in a region that has wamred up substantially, the Antartic peninsula. Another point is the West Antarctic Ice sheet which is not stable and can cause a large sea level rise if it brakes down, which could happen with a global temperature rise within the margins of IPCC projections.
> 
> Those two areas remain vulnarable and it are these areas that are discussed the most. No one is implying or has been implying that Antartica as a whole would disintagrate.



Jorge, eu tentei fazer o papel de advogado do diabo. É complicado explicar às pessoas que Larson B se desfez quando certas partes do continente em si até arrefecem. E quando não explicamos tudo, como aconteceu no passado, as pessoas ficam naturalmente confusas. Tu dizes que se a Antárctica for erradamente tratada com um todo, mas tens que concordar comigo, que nos últimos anos tem sido tratada como um todo pelos "warmers", por muito que procures, não encontrarás um único artigo publicado nos jornais sobre o colapso de calotes polares que refira que por exemplo no interior da Antárctica as temperaturas até arrefecem. Hoje até existe explicação plausível para isso (Ozono) e eu não duvido NADA que  Larsen B com dezenas de milhar de anos se tenha desintegrado devido às alterações climáticas provocadas pelo homem. Mas antes de haver explicações as diversas realidades eram cirugicamente ignoradas. Não havia referência até há 2 ou 3 anos atrás que afinal havia zonas da Anatrtica que arrefeciam. Não havia, isso é um facto. Portanto não sei onde começou a questão do continente tratado apenas como um só, mas parece-me que não foi do lado dos cépticos 

Mas estou apenas a pôr-me no papel de advogado do diabo, em que olho em redor e vejo que é difícil a população em geral lidar com esta avalanche de notícias. Até a minha mãe na viver descansadamente numa aldeia já está farta do aquecimento global, e isso não é nada normal, havias de ver a minha cara de espanto quando a minha mãe me falou do assunto, algo de errado se passa pensei eu. Eu sei que a culpa não é dos climatologistas, é sobretudo da industria dos Media que gostam de alarmismo, mas se calhar poderiam ter feito ou fazer algo para que as coisas não fossem assim. Dá uma olhadela nesta lista, e diz-me se isto tudo é razoável ? Não é, eu simplesmente não entendo, desde a pedra nos rins à fertilidade humana, há toda uma paranóia mediática em redor do aquecimento global. E sinceramente, algo tem que ser feito contra isto. Eu por exemplo já várias vezes disse que não gostava do documentário do Al Gore, e expliquei porquê, porque ajudava a esta confusão, de verdades misturadas com inverdades, que depois são oportunamente exploradas pelos cépticos. No entanto, por exemplo o Real Climate na altura deu o seu "aval" ao documentário. Quanto a mim um erro tremendo e que baralha pessoas como eu e o preço que a ciência climática pagará por isso está bem visível hoje e ainda será maior no futuro.



J.S. disse:


> What "helps" a "war" in this case is people that are hypercritical to "failures" or inconsistencies in models. Veyr much like the example I gace about the chessmaster and the referee. If people would have respect and just ask questions and in the case of science, first read the literature carefully,m than their would be little reason for this one sided war.  I do not belive their are many true scientist debating with critics. It are some critics (Sceptics) that are shouting all over the place and sometimes become frustrated because they get no reply. Quite rightly so (getting no replies, that is).



Quanto a isso, inteiramente de acordo J.S., parte do que disseste já eu o tinha dito por aqui, as pessoas atacam pormenores para derrubar todo o trabalho de centenas de estudos, uma espécie de caneladas cobardes, atacam um pormenor, e quando esse pormenor é desmontado, esquecem rapidamente sem se darem sequer ao trabaho de responder e vão atacar outro pormenor logo a seguir, e assim sucessivamente, numa sequência interminável de caneladas a fugir cobardemente das respostas. Chegados ao fim da lista, passado uns meses, regressam novamente ao início, num ciclo de reciclagem de ideias e conceitos, tantas vezes desmontado, e começa tudo de novo. É essa a minha opinião também. 
Mas quanto a mim a guerra não é apenas essa, há também toda uma componente ideológica/política que contribui para a guerra e que nada tem a ver com ciência e que a acaba por prejudicar.


----------



## José M. Sousa (14 Out 2008 às 23:03)

Vince disse:


> José, eu penso que neste caso estes mesmos autores já tinham publicado o ano passado mais ou menos as mesmas conclusões em peer review no International Journal of Climatology num estudo intitulado «A comparison of tropical temperature trends with model predictions» levantando questões importantes sobre o desfasamento da modelagem climática e das medições de temperatura na troposfera. Como tal, não se trata do lixo do costume, são opiniões contrárias mas seguindo as regras, e quando é assim são bem vindas pois a ciência é feita deste modo. O "debunked" das conclusões destes autores foi feito aqui:  Tropical tropospheric trends (Real Climate)



Nesse caso, então sempre foi sujeito a um crivo. OK. De qualquer modo, parece ter sido um mau ou fraco artigo. Os do RealClimate já o tinham rebatido muito antes da recente publicação de uma resposta formal em artigo assinado por 17(!) cientistas. Mas o mais importante  não é que o artigo esteja correcto ou errado.  O meu ponto é que não podemos julgar a partir de qualquer publicação que aparece mencionada na NET, sem a investigar minimamente. Há inúmeros charlatães a escrever coisas pretensamente sob a égide de instituições que nunca existiram!


----------



## belem (15 Out 2008 às 03:47)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Não estou não. Mas suponho que seja irrelevante!



És um senhor cheio de certezas. E já vi que a suposição é usada em larga escala.


----------



## vitamos (15 Out 2008 às 09:30)

belem disse:


> És um senhor cheio de certezas. E já vi que a suposição é usada em larga escala.



*belem*, com todo o respeito não é assim que se esgrimem argumentos. Um pouco de calma é necessário nestas discussões. O que tenho aprendido neste tópico tem sido proporcional à quantidade de alfinetadas que se vai mandando! Faz-me por vezes lembrar a zona de comentários do Jornal Record, quando se fala em apito dourado, em que uns falam dos corruptos e outros da secretaria e aproveitam cada instante e todo e qualquer comentário para disparar!

Isto não é propriamente em relação a ti ao Sr X, ao Zé Y, Barnabé, etc... Digo no geral e porque acho que é importante para a saúde aqui do sítio!

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Pico (15 Out 2008 às 14:18)

AnDré disse:


> O problema é mesmo esse: traçarem-se cenários em função dos níveis de emissão.
> Como se a amplitude térmica da terra depende-se única e exclusivamente das emissões dos gases de estufa.



A termos de curto prazo sim podemos considerar o efeito estufa como responsavel pela alteração da amplitude térmica, e pelos vistos estamos a de um cenário para daqui a 50\100 anos, não é assim tanto tempo comparado com os períodos de precessão da Terra....


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2008 às 14:26)

Pico disse:


> A termos de curto prazo sim podemos considerar o efeito estufa como responsavel pela alteração da amplitude térmica, e pelos vistos estamos a de um cenário para daqui a 50100 anos, não é assim tanto tempo comparado com os períodos de precessão da Terra....



O efeito de estufa sempre existiu e sempre existirá, aliás, se não fosse ele não estariamos cá, na minha opnião ele só se torna mais fraco ou forte consoante a actividade solar em questão, pois são os oceanos e o sol que controlam grande parte do clima, daqui a 100 ou 200 anos o efeito de estufa terá a mesma dinâmica que tem hoje.


----------



## Pico (15 Out 2008 às 14:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> O efeito de estufa sempre existiu e sempre existirá, aliás, se não fosse ele não estariamos cá, na minha opnião ele só se torna mais fraco ou forte consoante a actividade solar em questão, pois são os oceanos e o sol que controlam grande parte do clima, daqui a 100 ou 200 anos o efeito de estufa terá a mesma dinâmica que tem hoje.



Deves querer ensinar a missa ao papa...
Se o AG se torna mais forte a Terra aquece mais e logo temos problemas... se nós estamos a mandar um gas que contrubui para o efeito estufa tamos a tornar este efeito mais forte logo tamos a aquecer o planeta, logo tamos a causar problemas, logo somos responsaveis


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2008 às 14:42)

Pico disse:


> Deves querer ensinar a missa ao papa...
> Se o AG se torna mais forte a Terra aquece mais e logo temos problemas... se nós estamos a mandar um gas que contrubui para o efeito estufa tamos a tornar este efeito mais forte logo tamos a aquecer o planeta, logo tamos a causar problemas, logo somos responsaveis



O problema é que nós para conseguirmos igualar as fontes naturais teriamos que nos esforçar muito mas muito mais do que aquilo que estamos a fazer. Aliás até seria bom nós conseguirmos aquecer o planeta já que veem aí o arrefecimento, já imaginas-te os Suecos a poderem praticar agricultura e a vender para os países que necessitassem seria optimo para eles, o problema é que não é isso que está a acontecer, neste momento estamos a arrefecer e o CO2 está a diminuir na atmosferia.


----------



## Pico (15 Out 2008 às 14:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> O problema é que nós para conseguirmos igualar as fontes naturais teriamos que nos esforçar muito mas muito mais do que aquilo que estamos a fazer. Aliás até seria bom nós conseguirmos aquecer o planeta já que veem aí o arrefecimento, já imaginas-te os Suecos a poderem praticar agricultura e a vender para os países que necessitassem seria optimo para eles, o problema é que não é isso que está a acontecer, neste momento estamos a arrefecer e o CO2 está a diminuir na atmosferia.



Onde estão as fontes de onde tiras-te a ideia de que o planeta está a arrefecer e de que o CO2 está a diminuir... 
Ora muito bem dizes " para conseguirmos igualar as fontes naturais teríamos que nos esforçar muito mas muito mais do que aquilo que estamos a fazer" mas lembre-se de que o planeta alcançou o seu equilíbrio com estas fontes naturais e assim possibilitou a vida neste planeta. Agora se começarmos a injectar CO2 no planeta já estamos a agravar a situação... ora muito provavelmente vens com o argumento das ppm como qualquer céptico, mas basta ter alguma noção de física quântica para perceberes que mesmo algumas ppm de um gás podem absorver bastante radiação.
Na sua situação dos Suecos andarem a plantar cacau lá em cima, só te digo uma coisa... ficávamos sem o vinho alentejano... o que preferes?
Pensem um bocado quando falam do AG não disparem com argumentos absurdos que são facilmente derrubados


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2008 às 15:00)

Pico disse:


> Onde estão as fontes de onde tiras-te a ideia de que o planeta está a arrefecer e de que o CO2 está a diminuir...
> Ora muito bem dizes " para conseguirmos igualar as fontes naturais teríamos que nos esforçar muito mas muito mais do que aquilo que estamos a fazer" mas lembre-se de que o planeta alcançou o seu equilíbrio com estas fontes naturais e assim possibilitou a vida neste planeta. Agora se começarmos a injectar CO2 no planeta já estamos a agravar a situação... ora muito provavelmente vens com o argumento das ppm como qualquer séptico, mas basta ter alguma noção de física quântica para perceberes que mesmo algumas ppm de um gás podem absorver bastante radiação.
> Na sua situação dos Suecos andarem a plantar cacau lá em cima, só te digo uma coisa... ficávamos sem o vinho alentejano... o que preferes?
> Pensem um bocado quando falam do AG não disparem com argumentos absurdos que são facilmente derrubados



As fontes, estão aqui no forum, já li por aqui.

Quanto ao equilibrio do planeta...bem, eu acho que o equilibrio é impossivel de conseguir, pois basta entrar em erupção um vulcão e o equilibrio fica todo desregulado, para além de que o clima depois se consegue muito bem moldar, o clima está sempre em mutação, não é pela nossa poluição que as coisas vão mudar, Marte só tem gelo e pó no entanto continua a ter estações do ano.

O problema neste momento prende-se com uma simples coisa, é que as pessoas tem a mania de misturar clima poluição e meteorologia quando não se podem misturar tais coisas, o clima é uma coisa (autónomo) a meteorologia é aquilo que temos todos os dias e a poluição é algo totalmente em separado, pois só por haver 3 ou 4 vagas de calor andamos a culpar o mexilhão que anda a emitir gases de efeitos de estufa para a atmosfera, no entanto as grandes insdustrias se pagarem bem podem lançar o que quiserem, sendo assim há aqui algo que não está muito bem.

Temos de combater a poluição e não o degelo...não misturem tais coisas.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Out 2008 às 15:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> O efeito de estufa sempre existiu e sempre existirá, aliás, se não fosse ele não estariamos cá, na minha opnião ele só se torna mais fraco ou forte consoante a actividade solar em questão, pois são os oceanos e o sol que controlam grande parte do clima, daqui a 100 ou 200 anos o efeito de estufa terá a mesma dinâmica que tem hoje.



Mário, não esquecer de referir que o efeito de estufa é essencial para a vida do planeta, na sua justa medida. Mas não creio que ele varie consoante a actividade solar! Porquê?! O efeito de estufa, temos de imaginá-lo não como uma temperatura média global, mas sim como um acréscimo da temperatura o qual sem este a temperatura média global seria outra! Isto sem depender do Sol, claro! Digamos que num periodo de actividade solar alta ou baixa, o efeito de estufa é o mesmo (digamos que 10ºC acima da temperatura média global numa atmosfera com mmmuito pouco CO2, não tenho agora o número preciso), mas vi num documentário, chamavam-lhe ao planeta "Bola de Neve".

Se o CO2 depende da actividade solar (esquecendo outros gases de estufa como o vapor de água e o metano), então tal é devido ao efeito desta na fotossíntese e provavelmente na maior propagação dos incendios.

Colocando o Homem à margem do efeito de estufa, diria que a %CO2 na composição atmosférica dependerá essencialmente da vida na Terra:

- Seres-vivos que produzem CO2
- Sedimentação de depósitos de carbono (carbonatos, carvão, petróleo)

Sendo os depósitos de carbonatos oriundos da sedimentação de conchas, bibalves e outros seres marinhos, tudo entrará num ciclo geológico, terminando por ser expelido pelos vulcões!

Todos sabemos que numa fase inicial, a atmosfera era rica em CO2, e os seres vivos existentes foram contribuindo com O2 na atmosfera, seguindo-se uma fase evolutiva profunda (seres multicelulares) que começaram a produzir novamente o CO2. E vivemos nessa era, em que os vulcões são um agente importantissimo na regulação do clima. Vulcanismo, movimento dos continentes, seres vivos e Homem (actualmente) contribuem todos para a regulação do CO2, e por consequência, o efeito estufa.


Preocupa-me bastante o cenário em que as temperaturas globais continuarão a subir, em especial, se este aumento for maior nas zonas onde ocorre o Perma-Frost (terra permanentemente gelada)! E porquê? Bem, vi num documentário que se desenrolava na Sibéria, 2 cientistas furavam gelo, acendiam 1 isqueiro e saia do buraco uma chama de metro de altura durante uns 15segundos, metano!!

Existem quantidades enormes de metano nos lagos gelados e um pouco por toda esta terra (perma-frost), mas nos lagos, é possível visualizar as enormes bolhas de metano sob a superfície! Se as temperaturas nestas zonas subirem demasiado, todo este metano se irá libertar e garanto-vos que são muitas toneladas, muitas mesmo!


----------



## J.S. (15 Out 2008 às 17:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Composição da atmosfera 0.038% de Dióxido de carbono :assobio: pobre CO2  e o metano não é gás??




Ever looked at chloorfluorcarbons which destroy the ozon layer. We are not talking about parts per million, but about parts per trillion...with devastating effects to the ozon layer. 

Anyway: science is clear and not desputed by anybody when it comes to the greenhouse theory. Some people cannot believe it, which is fine. And some people believe in things that have never ever been proven (like religious things) which is fine also> But it as with religions, it is difficult to discuss what is right or wrong on the bases of what we believe. It is when we are talking about science facts. And the scientific facts are very clear. I 'will repeat them once more:

CO2 is a greenhouse gas, which direct and indirect effects lead to a temperature rise between 2- 4K when a doubling of CO2 is reached (together with its buddies, like methane). A best estimate of 3 K.


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 17:38)

Pico disse:


> Deves querer ensinar a missa ao papa...
> Se o AG se torna mais forte a Terra aquece mais e logo temos problemas... se nós estamos a mandar um gas que contrubui para o efeito estufa tamos a tornar este efeito mais forte logo tamos a aquecer o planeta, logo tamos a causar problemas, logo somos responsaveis



será possivel q o derretimento dos gelos permanentes aumente a capacidade de retenção de co2 por parte dos mares ?ou até a subida da temperatura aumente a area de florestas boreais tornando areas geladas do sul da gronelandia islandia siberia do norte e ilhas articas em belas florestas de coniferas?...e aquelas q ja existem? poderam morrer nao?? sim mas serao substituidas por florestas de carvalhos ou outras especies de climas temperados mais quentes.
e os desertos vao aumentar nao é? sim mas tambem a precipitação provocada por um aumento da evaporaçao vai aumentar e as areas intertropicais estender-se hao para os polos.
eu acho q devemos parar com a poluiçao pois é ela q nos faz mal a todos mas tambem acho q para fazer  com que as pessoas sejam mais poupadas e diminuam a poluição nao é preciso dizer q o mundo vai acabar e fritar...é um exagero!!!! 
os recifes vao morrer nao é?? sim mas renascerão em areas com aguas mais frescas como no mediterraneo açores madeira portugal, etc e o mesmo acontecerá com outras especies que ou se adaptam ou mudam-se sem q necessariamente se extingam como os peixes tropicais ou até os ursos polares q poderao passar a viver na gronelandia.
tudo tem a sua parte boa e má por exemplo se o clima de portugal aquecer porque nao plantar figueiras do inferno em vez de pessegueiros? ou bananeiras ou outras especies quaisquer afinal nos propios e a economia tb teem de se adaptar e a adaptaçao nao é necessariamente má a menos q pensem q tudo o q dá trabalho nao vale a pena sendo assim passaremos a comer carne crua?
no fundo nao sabemos nada sobre o AG vejam previam q a CG ia abrandar..abrandou? sim mas tambem a corrente do labrador aqueceu e no fundo vai tudo dar ao mesmo
eu tambem quero acabar com a poluição afina é ela q faz mal a todos mas acho q para sensibilizar as pessoas n é  preciso aterrorizalas e dizer q o mundo vai fritar..q exagero!!!!


----------



## Pico (15 Out 2008 às 18:11)

stormy disse:


> será possivel q o derretimento dos gelos permanentes aumente a capacidade de retenção de co2 por parte dos mares ?ou até a subida da temperatura aumente a area de florestas boreais tornando areas geladas do sul da gronelandia islandia siberia do norte e ilhas articas em belas florestas de coniferas?...e aquelas q ja existem? poderam morrer nao?? sim mas serao substituidas por florestas de carvalhos ou outras especies de climas temperados mais quentes.
> e os desertos vao aumentar nao é? sim mas tambem a precipitação provocada por um aumento da evaporaçao vai aumentar e as areas intertropicais estender-se hao para os polos.
> eu acho q devemos parar com a poluiçao pois é ela q nos faz mal a todos mas tambem acho q para fazer  com que as pessoas sejam mais poupadas e diminuam a poluição nao é preciso dizer q o mundo vai acabar e fritar...é um exagero!!!!
> os recifes vao morrer nao é?? sim mas renascerão em areas com aguas mais frescas como no mediterraneo açores madeira portugal, etc e o mesmo acontecerá com outras especies que ou se adaptam ou mudam-se sem q necessariamente se extingam como os peixes tropicais ou até os ursos polares q poderao passar a viver na gronelandia.
> ...



Dizes isso porque vives na latitude 40º... e se por acaso tivesses pelos 20º que dirias, as coisas ai iam ficar um bocadinho feias, não achas, se o planeta com as imensas condiçoes de vida está sobrepopulado imagina tirando mais uns km^2  com mais deserto....


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 18:24)

Pico disse:


> Dizes isso porque vives na latitude 40º... e se por acaso tivesses pelos 20º que dirias, as coisas ai iam ficar um bocadinho feias, não achas, se o planeta com as imensas condiçoes de vida está sobrepopulado imagina tirando mais uns km^2  com mais deserto....



nao...vivo a 38.6 mais ou menos ...
se o problema é a sobpopulação porquê nao diminuir a natalidade...mas isso ja aconteceu nao foi???entao é só esperar q todas as pessoas idosas q temos a mais morram......ja tens a resposta?
bem claro q nao devemos pensar assim mas acho lógico e necessario a implementação de medidas de planeamento familiar e de manter a taxa de natalidade porpocional á de mortalidade mas.... isso é dificil pq dá trabalho....
e mais com menos gelo ha mais terra para onde podemos imigrar


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 18:39)

Preocupa-me bastante o cenário em que as temperaturas globais continuarão a subir, em especial, se este aumento for maior nas zonas onde ocorre o Perma-Frost (terra permanentemente gelada)! E porquê? Bem, vi num documentário que se desenrolava na Sibéria, 2 cientistas furavam gelo, acendiam 1 isqueiro e saia do buraco uma chama de metro de altura durante uns 15segundos, metano!!

Existem quantidades enormes de metano nos lagos gelados e um pouco por toda esta terra (perma-frost), mas nos lagos, é possível visualizar as enormes bolhas de metano sob a superfície! Se as temperaturas nestas zonas subirem demasiado, todo este metano se irá libertar e garanto-vos que são muitas toneladas, muitas mesmo![/QUOTE]

q belas reservas de gas natural porque é que ainda nao fazem lá perfurações para o recolher????????se é assim tanto valia a pena....
se houver libertação deste CH4 a terra com certeza regenerar-se á como aconteceu no passado...ela já esta a aguentar tao bem o q lhe tao a fazer...e já e muito.


----------



## José M. Sousa (15 Out 2008 às 19:00)

stormy disse:


> q belas reservas de gas natural porque é que ainda nao fazem lá perfurações para o recolher????????se é assim tanto valia a pena....
> se houver libertação deste CH4 a terra com certeza regenerar-se á como aconteceu no passado...ela já esta a aguentar tao bem o q lhe tao a fazer...e já e muito.



Essas reservas são chamadas clatratos, neste caso hidratos de metano. E já existem experiências para tentar a sua exploração comercial, infelizmente, dados os enormes riscos envolvidos. Se porventura houver uma grande libertação de metano, a Terra regenerar-se-à , mas muito provavelmente sem a espécie humana!

Tenho a impressão que há em muitos raciocínios aquilo a que os psicólogos designam por "Wishful thinking"


----------



## belem (15 Out 2008 às 20:43)

vitamos disse:


> *belem*, com todo o respeito não é assim que se esgrimem argumentos. Um pouco de calma é necessário nestas discussões. O que tenho aprendido neste tópico tem sido proporcional à quantidade de alfinetadas que se vai mandando! Faz-me por vezes lembrar a zona de comentários do Jornal Record, quando se fala em apito dourado, em que uns falam dos corruptos e outros da secretaria e aproveitam cada instante e todo e qualquer comentário para disparar!
> 
> Isto não é propriamente em relação a ti ao Sr X, ao Zé Y, Barnabé, etc... Digo no geral e porque acho que é importante para a saúde aqui do sítio!
> 
> Um abraço a todos!



Mas quem tem tido aqui muita calma até tenho sido eu.
Porque simplesmente não respondi à letra.
Os factos têm sido apresentados por vários forunistas e curiosamente ou talvez não, muitos disseram aquilo que eu queria dizer. Daí não vi grande necessidade em estar a dizer o mesmo novamente.
Portanto se prestarem atenção percebem que há muitos aspectos a melhorar em vários trabalhos, pois estamos sempre a aprender. Eu vou publicar um trabalho ( que entretanto já foi aprovado) e entretanto vou ter que publicar outro, pois a informação do primeiro é insuficiente ( mas isto faz parte pois não quero que haja concorrência a estragar-me o esforço com cópias...). Imagina, isto aconteceu em 5 meses!! 
Em relação ao clima: jamais poderia basear-me somente em emissões de CO2 para concluir seja o que for, porque existem muitos outros factores que influenciam a temperatura, inclusive alguns, vão além do planeta Terra... Curiosamente ontem vi um documentário da National Geographic sobre a questão do aquecimento e dizem que para haver as catástrofes aqui assinaladas por algumas pessoas, seria necessária uma subida de 4 a 6ºc, o que disseram peremptoriamente que seria praticamente ou quase impossível.
De salientar que aqui há mais gente licenciada e que nem sequer faz menção à sua formação e contudo têm apresentado um discurso prudente e bastante sério em relação ao tema.
Outros nem por isso e naturalmente que houve uma reacção.


----------



## José M. Sousa (15 Out 2008 às 22:17)

Dou por concluída a minha participação neste fórum. Sinceramente, estou-me nas tintas para o AG. Teremos o que merecemos, basicamente!


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 22:25)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Dou por concluída a minha participação neste fórum. Sinceramente, estou-me nas tintas para o AG. Teremos o que merecemos, basicamente!



desistir nao costuma ser um bom caminho
tudo merece respeito e consideração.....a historia de termos o q merecemos já é um CD riscado.
boas


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2008 às 22:34)

O problema neste momento já não se prende tanto com os estarmos a aquecer ou arrefecer, prende-se sim com a pluralidade dos factos do dia-a-dia, ocorrem todos os dias factos tanto quentes como frios, mas praticamente só se fala do calor e censura-se o frio, já para não falar que os modelos estão apenas preparados para lidar com o calor a longo prazo, pois na sua base de programação a variação natural do frio está ocultada.

O tempo da politica da terra queimada já lá vai, há que por os dogmas de parte de investigar o verdadeiro papel do clima e os seus mecanismos, e não parar no tempo e de investigar só porque se sabe que vamos aquecer ou arrefecer, porque neste momento aquilo que se vê parece isso mesmo, pois parece que está tudo há espera do fim dos tempos com +5ºC ou +6ºC ou -5ºC ou -6ºC.

Eu não estou a querer impor nada a niguém, acredite quem quiser, mas neste momento por aquilo que tenho lido e pelos factos que todos os dias veêm a publico acredito mais no arrefecimento que no aquecimento, não só pelos factos de hoje em dia como pelo passado a ultima glaciação ocorreu há mais de 18.000 anos é normal que estejamos perto de uma nova, o estado natural do nosso planeta é gelado, já que conta com dois motores de frio e 1 de calor, mas não é só o passado que justifica a próxima glaciação, os cientistas afirmam que poderemos estar a entrar numa área do universo onde o "pó" é mais abundante do que aquilo que era até agora, e isso bloqueará a luz do sol, o próprio Anthimio de Azevedo afirma que o eixo da terra em relação ao sol se poderá alterar o que causará verões mais quentes e invernos mais frios, já para não falar da corrente do golfo, já essa está envolvida em muita conspiração por esclarecer, uns dizem que os efeitos já se estão a sentir, outros ainda, dizem que só a partir de 2010/2012.

Agora, quanto ao calor em que é que nos apoiamos ?? no aumento do CO2 e pouco mais, culpa-se o CO2 de tudo, se de facto se for para a frente com a ideia de tentar reter CO2 no solo isso criará imensos problemas pois assim é que iremos certamente acarretar consequências bem mais gravosas, pois o nosso planeta tem sempre uma maneira de dar a volta por cima, pois tal como o Paulo H disse o efeito de estufa permite "sustentar" algum calor cá dentro sem que ele fuja para o espaço, logo sem CO2 era impossivel a vida.

A ideia do CO2 aquecer o planeta até ao extremo na minha sincera opnião é totalmente absurda já que assim fosse os oceanos evaporariam e acabariam por absorver o CO2 em excesso, retê-lo e por fim voltar a libertá-lo. Claro que o para muitos cientistas isto provavelmente vai virar Venús onde a atmosfera é composta maioritariamente por CO2 e onde o chumbo se funde á superficie.

Neste momento estamos perante alterações climaticas, isso ninguém tem duvidas, mas o clima sempre mudou e sempre mudará, usá-lo como fantoche é algo muito mau pois permite mandar-se as culpas para cima dele de muitos males do mundo quando a culpa é das próprias pessoas, que estão em áreas de risco e depois não querem sofrer as consequências isso vê-se todos os dias claramente em qualquer jornal, agora, quanto mais formos neste planeta e quanto mais área do mundo ocuparmos mais sujeitos vamos estar ás alterações do clima, pois se já no passado eramos poucos sofriamos com isso no futuro certamente ainda será bem pior, o Kilimanjaro não está a ficar sem neve, simplesmente aquela área está a ficar mais seca e a neve já não abunda tanto como abundava no passado este é um mero exemplo de entre muitos.

Esperemos pelos factos futuros para ver como as coisas evoluem, poderão ser quentes ou frias, isso ninguém sabe mas certamente serão frias


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2008 às 22:39)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Dou por concluída a minha participação neste fórum. Sinceramente, estou-me nas tintas para o AG. Teremos o que merecemos, basicamente!



Então José M. Sousa, ninguém está contra ti, simplesmente na ciência tem que haver pluralidade, e está bastante claro que a culpa não é tua, os argumentos que apresentas vêem muito mais de cima, se acreditas no aquecimento e apresentas argumentos para tal nós respeitamos perfeitamente, pois afinal estamos em democracia, cada um é livre de pensar livremente e dar opniões.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2008 às 00:40)

stormy disse:


> desistir nao costuma ser um bom caminho
> tudo merece respeito e consideração.....a historia de termos o q merecemos já é um CD riscado.
> boas



Concordo a 100%.


----------



## Popelina (17 Out 2008 às 09:00)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Mário Barros disse:


> Pois o problema é que temos muitas estações meteorológicas que estão dentro das cidades e que graças ao calor artificial registam a cada segundo temperaturas mais altas que o previsto  é claro que isto na média final se vai reflectir no final do ano.
> 
> Só partes da Ásia e Estados Unidos é que estão a aquecer todo o resto do globo está a arrefecer essencialmente o polo sul.



Bom dia a todos,

Desculpem a ingenuidade, mas o aquecimento global não é algo de reconhecido pela comunidade cientifica? Como se explicam o aumento de fenómenos extremos?

www.de-grau.blogspot.com


----------



## psm (17 Out 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Popelina disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Desculpem a ingenuidade, mas o aquecimento global não é algo de reconhecido pela comunidade cientifica? Como se explicam o aumento de fenómenos extremos?
> 
> www.de-grau.blogspot.com





Bem, Popelina eu não quero fazer papel do Diabo mas ao escreveres que um o aumento de fenómonos extremos estar ligado, e ser uma das causas do aquecimento global não é muito cientificamente correcto.
 O que é correcto e tal como o José Sousa o expôs é o aumento do co2,metano e oxido nitroso, os famosos gases. Agora o que poderá advir desse aumento será outra coisa; e se calhar o erro deste topico foi o misturar as causas do aquecimento e seus efeitos no futuro,  se calhar deveria-se ter aberto mais dois topicos a parte deste, e desde já faço mea culpa porque misturei estes  3 temas, e sendo um topico tão polemico, e que deu problemas entre ideias.

Vou dar racionalmente dar a minha opinião do que tenho lido, visto e participado acerca deste topico. Sim acredito que a terra está a aquecer.


----------



## Popelina (17 Out 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



psm disse:


> Bem, Popelina eu não quero fazer papel do Diabo mas ao escreveres que um o aumento de fenómonos extremos estar ligado, e ser uma das causas do aquecimento global não é muito cientificamente correcto.
> .



Bom dia,

Vamos lá a rectificar algumas coisas: eu não disse que o aumento de fenómenos extremos (forte precipitações, secas, etc) provocam o aquecimento global. Digo o que é a percepção do cidadão normal através de leituras, documentários, etc: que o aquecimento global pode estar na origem de fenómenos extremos.
Por outro lado gostaria de dizer que: a questão do aquecimento global, tal como outras questões ambientais, podem ser tratadas e devem, através do prisma da investigação cientifica, mas são questões cidadãs que dizem respeito a TODOS. E há que sair deste bolha e deste olhar, para partilhar de facto esta reflexão a uma escala muito mais larga.


----------



## Popelina (17 Out 2008 às 11:42)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Tenho a impressão que há em muitos raciocínios aquilo a que os psicólogos designam por "Wishful thinking"



Espero que reconsidere a sua saída e volte para o debate, porque é mesmo preciso.


----------



## Pico (17 Out 2008 às 15:40)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

Estava eu a reler o inicio dos inicios desta discução quando me deparo com o seguinte



Mário Barros disse:


> Q
> Eu não quero impor ideologias a ninguém apenas quero que seje desmontada uma teoria falaciosa e impor a variabildiade climatática...Se o clima depende-se de nós estariamos €@£€£@ é o que acho...
> 
> Só uma dica o Universo tambem mexe com o clima dos planetas e impoe regras não são só mecanismos interiores e não sou eu que digo o proprio Anthimio de Azevedo o diz...



E resolvi fazer uma pequena intervenção...

Sr. Mario Barros ora explique-me lá uma coisa, o Sr. diz e volto a citar "Se o clima depende-se de nós estariamos €@£€£@ é o que acho..."
por aquilo que interpreto desta frase o Mario diz então que o Homem não tem mão no clima. Ora bem Mario sendo assim como explica a existencia de microclimas em zonas de grandes barragens, como por exemplo com o que acontece na barragem do Alqueva... vai dizer que a barragem do Alqueva não foi feita pelo Homem? comparativamente com a área dos oceanos (71% da superficie terrestre) a barragem do alqueva não representa nada... E quando falamos de CO^2? será que umas partes por milhão de um gas rarofeiro na atmosfera faz alguma diferença? Ora para isso vejamos, qual será o poder de absoção de energia do dioxido de carbono? Será que é mesmo o CO^2 que aquece o planeta? ora bem disso não dou certeza, mas admito que não é saudavel nem para o planeta nem para nós Humanos. O dioxido de carbono não se fica só por cima das cidades como mostra pensar Sr. Mario nos "postes" que fez anteriormente; ele é transportado para toda a atmosfera (ora dê uma vista d'olhos para se cultivar mais um pouco http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~reh/pico/).
Acho que é humilde de todos se admitir-mos que temos mão no clima, com tanta alteração que fazemos no planeta acho que é um pouco retrogrado dizermos que não temos mão no clima. Ora vejamos o velho exemplo dos CFC's, foram lançados para a atmosfera uma percentagem bem mais pequena de CFC's e no entanto criamos um buraco numa camada de O^3... Vai dizer Sr. Barros que também é uma teoria da conspiração de meia duzia de politicos, ou cientistas?
*O clima não depende APENAS de nós*, mas nós temos influencia na sua alteração isso é mais que certo.

Ainda me lembro Sr. Mario Barros de quando TODOS os esgotos iam dar ao mar e aos rios... Que aquilo que as industrias para lá mandavam não fariam qualquer mal aos ecosistemas, que o Arsénio que pelos esgotos iam dar aos rios era tão diluido comparado com a água que lá corria que ninguem se importava com o que podesse acontecer... Pois Sr. Mario hoje se trirar-mos uma amostra de solo junto a um rio vamos encontar uma camada de matéria biologica fora do normal, e que corresponde aos anos em que isso se sucedeu, sabe porquê? já penso porque é que isso se virifica? será que o Arsénio tão diluido que estava matou aquilo que nas águas vivia? será que o Mario respira CO^2 em vês de O^2? isso já não sei...

Lembro-me agora que também li aqui e colicado por si Sr. Barros que o aquecimento do planeta se devia a alterações astronomicas da orbita, e presseção do eixo do planeta Terra... interessante Mario, sabe que esses fenomenos levam centenas de anos a mostrar alguma alteração centesimal, e será que alguma vez teve a curiosidade de calcular a diferença de energia interseptada pelo planeta terra caso ele alterasse a sua orbita uma distancia 2 vezes superior á distancia Terra Lua? bem eu adianto-lhe o resultado a energia varia cerca de 100 W/m^2 acha muito, ou não tem noção de quanta energia se trata?

E para finalizar (até que em fim) peço lhe uma coisa, dê uma leitura em todos os seus postes anteriores aqui do topico e depois explique-me porque se contraria tanto em dizer diversas vezes que o planeta está a aquecer mas não é por causa humana, e depois 2 ou três páginas à frente diz que acredita que o planeta está a arrefecer?

P.S- no ultimo post Sr. Barros diz "Só partes da Ásia e Estados Unidos é que estão a aquecer todo o resto do globo está a arrefecer essencialmente o polo sul." sabe que há transporte de energia (calor, temperatura o que lhe quiser chamar), para os polos? este fenomeno é basico da climatologia, como pode ter tanta certeza e afirmar que os polos arrefecem quando as latitudes medias aquecem... dá má impressão de si ao dizer certas coisas que lê por ai e que não são de confiança...

boa tarde para todos


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2008 às 16:47)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Pico disse:


> Estava eu a reler o inicio dos inicios desta discução quando me deparo com o seguinte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 de facto concordo com o que afirma.
 o actual estado do clima do planeta é normal e a Tmed esta dentro dos valores normais ( 14.8Cº).
o unico incomviniente do AG nao é o aquecimento em si ( por agora...) mas sim todos os gases poluentes e contaminantes q alteram os sistemas biologicos terrestres e a repidez com que o fazem.
como ja disse os animais e plantas vao resistir bem se tudo continuar assim e se o clima aquecer no max 2Cº mais que isso e as coisa vao ficar mais complexas.
temos ja especies que se adaptaram bem as cidades e tambem as cidades estão muito melhor q ha poucas decadas sendo que os espaços verdes estao a renascer e os poucos q  existem sao de qualidade ( o jardim do campo grande é um exemplo a seguir assim como a expo entre outros)
por ultimo penso que a populaçao ja se preocupa mais com estes assuntos e que caminhamos lentamente para um futuro mais sorridente...e talvez um pouco mais morno
ps: vamos ver como vai actuar o obama......................


----------



## Popelina (17 Out 2008 às 17:50)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Pico disse:


> Acho que é humilde de todos se admitir-mos que temos mão no clima, com tanta alteração que fazemos no planeta acho que é um pouco retrogrado dizermos que não temos mão no clima. Ora vejamos o velho exemplo dos CFC's, foram lançados para a atmosfera uma percentagem bem mais pequena de CFC's e no entanto criamos um buraco numa camada de O^3... Vai dizer Sr. Barros que também é uma teoria da conspiração de meia duzia de politicos, ou cientistas?
> *O clima não depende APENAS de nós*, mas nós temos influencia na sua alteração isso é mais que certo.



Muito bem dito, parabéns!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2008 às 18:55)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*

*Sr. Mario Barros ora explique-me lá uma coisa, o Sr. diz e volto a citar "Se o clima depende-se de nós estariamos €@£€£@ é o que acho..."
por aquilo que interpreto desta frase o Mario diz então que o Homem não tem mão no clima. Ora bem Mario sendo assim como explica a existencia de microclimas em zonas de grandes barragens, como por exemplo com o que acontece na barragem do Alqueva... vai dizer que a barragem do Alqueva não foi feita pelo Homem? comparativamente com a área dos oceanos (71% da superficie terrestre) a barragem do alqueva não representa nada... E quando falamos de CO^2? será que umas partes por milhão de um gas rarofeiro na atmosfera faz alguma diferença? Ora para isso vejamos, qual será o poder de absoção de energia do dioxido de carbono? Será que é mesmo o CO^2 que aquece o planeta? ora bem disso não dou certeza, mas admito que não é saudavel nem para o planeta nem para nós Humanos. *

Os microclimas sempre existiram e sempre existirão, claro que poderão ser "causados" ou "formados" pelo homem ou por razões totalmente naturais, se tiveres uma montanha virada a norte e uma aldeia a sul da montanha será muito mais quente do que aquela que está do lado norte em relação há montanha, mas isso nem se põem em causa, isso nem sequer vai afectar o normal funcionamento do clima (isto na minha opnião) simplesmente vai afectar os fenómenos meteorológicos. Aliás o grande receio hoje em dia nas grandes cidades americanas é que elas possam reforçar a alimentação das tempestades, através do seu calor imanado para a alta da atmosfera por cima delas...já para já isso pode-se considerar um micro-clima ?? ou não ?? 

*O dioxido de carbono não se fica só por cima das cidades como mostra pensar Sr. Mario nos "postes" que fez anteriormente; ele é transportado para toda a atmosfera (ora dê uma vista d'olhos para se cultivar mais um pouco http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~reh/pico/).*

Sim, lógico que ele se espalha por todo o mundo, pois ele não é só emitido por nós humanos, e a queima dos combustivies fosséis, é emitido por tudo aquilo que respira e não respira, tudo emite CO2 desde a pedra ao peixe no fundo do mar. Agora existe uma coisa que nós (humanos) temos mão, e isso ninguém tem dúvidas, que é a formação da chuva ácida que é causada pelo gases emitidos pelas fábricas (CO2 + H2O = H2CO3) claro está que isto apenas afecta os fenómenos meteorológicos, nunca o clima, já para já diriamos que sempre que entra em erupção um vulcão a chuva ácida era causada pelo homem e não pelos gases do vulcão.

*Acho que é humilde de todos se admitir-mos que temos mão no clima, com tanta alteração que fazemos no planeta acho que é um pouco retrogrado dizermos que não temos mão no clima. Ora vejamos o velho exemplo dos CFC's, foram lançados para a atmosfera uma percentagem bem mais pequena de CFC's e no entanto criamos um buraco numa camada de O^3... Vai dizer Sr. Barros que também é uma teoria da conspiração de meia duzia de politicos, ou cientistas?*

Sim o CFC's foram provocados por nós, e alteraram o ozono, mas não o clima...se o fizeram informe-me 

*O clima não depende APENAS de nós, mas nós temos influencia na sua alteração isso é mais que certo.*

Nem pensar, o clima é totalemente autónomo, podiamos morrer todos neste momento que ele continuaria o seu percurso normal, desde que nada a nivel planetário ou astrónomico de muito grave acontecesse, aí, as coisas mudariam de figura, mas mesmo assim ele não deixaria de ter a sua autonomia em adaptar-se ás novas "configurações", tudo na natureza tem uma flexibilidade e adptação extraordinária, se o homem assim fosse era o ideial, em vez de andar a meter macacos na cabeça e a auto proclamar-se de que é controlador do clima mesmo que fosse de forma negativa, nós é que nos temos de adaptar ao clima em questão nunca o clima a nós, não existem padrões normais ou anormais todos os comportamentos do clima são normais, os anormais somos nós humanos que não percebemos certos sinais.  

*Ainda me lembro Sr. Mario Barros de quando TODOS os esgotos iam dar ao mar e aos rios... Que aquilo que as industrias para lá mandavam não fariam qualquer mal aos ecosistemas, que o Arsénio que pelos esgotos iam dar aos rios era tão diluido comparado com a água que lá corria que ninguem se importava com o que podesse acontecer... Pois Sr. Mario hoje se trirar-mos uma amostra de solo junto a um rio vamos encontar uma camada de matéria biologica fora do normal, e que corresponde aos anos em que isso se sucedeu, sabe porquê? já penso porque é que isso se virifica? será que o Arsénio tão diluido que estava matou aquilo que nas águas vivia? será que o Mario respira CO^2 em vês de O^2? isso já não sei...*

Eu sei bem o que respiro, e sei tambem que se cavarmos um pouco mais fundos encontraremos camadas ainda mais "estranhas", e provocadas por algo totalmente natural chamada natureza. Claro que eu condeno totalmente qualquer tipo de poluição, aliás não deverá haver ninguém tão ecológico como eu que chega a fazer 1 km a pé só para por um jornal no ecoponto, e ás vezes até mochilas de livros que pesam toneladas. 

*Lembro-me agora que também li aqui e colicado por si Sr. Barros que o aquecimento do planeta se devia a alterações astronomicas da orbita, e presseção do eixo do planeta Terra... interessante Mario, sabe que esses fenomenos levam centenas de anos a mostrar alguma alteração centesimal, e será que alguma vez teve a curiosidade de calcular a diferença de energia interseptada pelo planeta terra caso ele alterasse a sua orbita uma distancia 2 vezes superior á distancia Terra Lua? bem eu adianto-lhe o resultado a energia varia cerca de 100 W/m^2 acha muito, ou não tem noção de quanta energia se trata?*

Centenas de anos ?? então quer dizer que o planeta pode-se inclinar agora que só daqui a 500 anos é que vamos sentir as consequências ?? não me parece que as coisas funcionem assim, mas tudo bem, parece que estamos do tempo da ciência exacta, nem a matemática exacta quanto mais o resto, mas tudo bem, é a sua opnião  

*E para finalizar (até que em fim) peço lhe uma coisa, dê uma leitura em todos os seus postes anteriores aqui do topico e depois explique-me porque se contraria tanto em dizer diversas vezes que o planeta está a aquecer mas não é por causa humana, e depois 2 ou três páginas à frente diz que acredita que o planeta está a arrefecer?*

O planeta terra aqueceu até 1998 e a partir daí praticamente estagnou, desde aí alguma partes aqueceram mas algo muito reduzido em relação a periodos passados, agora, porque é que eu defendi o arrefecimento ?? é fácil, porque em Janeiro deste ano começou-se a fazer o balanço do ano passado e constatou-se que a partir de Agosto o planeta de certa maneira começou a arrefecer, até ao mês de Setembro deste ano em que infelizmente Setembro já registou uma ligeira subida nas temperaturas globais, mas nada de alarmista. Tudo isto é obviamente sem qualquer causa humana porque se assim fosse, e segundo os senhores do "apocalipse escaldante" o aquecimento não pararia em 1998. E agora já passados 10 anos ainda cá estamos e à beira de um aquecimento ou arrefecimento, e a discussão continuará até que o gelo ou o deserto chegue aos nossos pés.  

*P.S- no ultimo post Sr. Barros diz "Só partes da Ásia e Estados Unidos é que estão a aquecer todo o resto do globo está a arrefecer essencialmente o polo sul." sabe que há transporte de energia (calor, temperatura o que lhe quiser chamar), para os polos? este fenomeno é basico da climatologia, como pode ter tanta certeza e afirmar que os polos arrefecem quando as latitudes medias aquecem... dá má impressão de si ao dizer certas coisas que lê por ai e que não são de confiança...*

Por acaso li isso algures não me lembro onde, mas estará assim tão errado, se pensarmos bem são os continentes que sofrem de maiores fenómenos extremos, pois são aqueles que possuem maior "poder" de continentalidade, logo poderão ser os ultimos a ver algumas mudanças nos seus climas.

Eu não quero insinuar nada a ninguém, nem quero arranjar eleitores para nada, pois não sou político, não é isto que me vai dar de comer no futuro e sim uma outra profissão, a climatologia está completamente parada e cheia de dogmas, há espera que as coisas aconteçam, não se discute mais nada se não calor e CO2 e o que fazer, continuasse a emitir gases com efeito de estufa e se se pagar ainda mais se pode emitir, então mas afinal ?? o planeta está em perigo ou não ?? continuo-o a não perceber.

Eu sou um mero aluno do 12º ano que apenas quer acabar a escola e ir trabalhar, que já acreditou no aquecimento global, mas que quando descobriu a verdade ficou completamente apaixonado pela meteorologia e climatologia.


----------



## Pico (17 Out 2008 às 22:30)

_
Os microclimas sempre existiram e sempre existirão, claro que poderão ser "causados" ou "formados" pelo homem ou por razões totalmente naturais, se tiveres uma montanha virada a norte e uma aldeia a sul da montanha será muito mais quente do que aquela que está do lado norte em relação há montanha, mas isso nem se põem em causa, isso nem sequer vai afectar o normal funcionamento do clima (isto na minha opnião) simplesmente vai afectar os fenómenos meteorológicos. Aliás o grande receio hoje em dia nas grandes cidades americanas é que elas possam reforçar a alimentação das tempestades, através do seu calor imanado para a alta da atmosfera por cima delas...já para já isso pode-se considerar um micro-clima ?? ou não ??_

Não estou falando em instalar pessoas num micro clima, estou a falar a criar um microclima onde ele não existe Sr. Mario, como foi o caso da barragem do Alqueva e muitas outras.

_Sim, lógico que ele se espalha por todo o mundo, pois ele não é só emitido por nós humanos, e a queima dos combustivies fosséis, é emitido por tudo aquilo que respira e não respira, tudo emite CO2 desde a pedra ao peixe no fundo do mar. Agora existe uma coisa que nós (humanos) temos mão, e isso ninguém tem dúvidas, que é a formação da chuva ácida que é causada pelo gases emitidos pelas fábricas (CO2 + H2O = H2CO3) claro está que isto apenas afecta os fenómenos meteorológicos, nunca o clima, já para já diriamos que sempre que entra em erupção um vulcão a chuva ácida era causada pelo homem e não pelos gases do vulcão.
_ 

Explica-me uma coisa se existe CO2 bastante para se hidrogenar e formar chuva acida, e sendo tanto o CO2 e o H2O gases com bastante importancia para o efeito de estufa, como podes compreender que se aumentas a concentração de CO2 aumentas o efeito de estufa, logo a temperatura (T) aumenta... 

_Sim o CFC's foram provocados por nós, e alteraram o ozono, mas não o clima...se o fizeram informe-me _

É com todo o praser que lho informo Sr. Mário Barroso...
Ora bem para compreender o impacto da degradação da camada de Ozono, é me necessário explicarlhe outra coisa, que é o conceito de estratopausa.
Vejamos, o Mário deve estar familiarizado com o facto de à medida que subimos na vertical da atmosfera T decresce, bem isso nem é de todo verdade nem de todo mentira.
T na atmosfera decresce até cerca de 15 km (para uma atm. padrão) ao que chamamos tropopausa, ai T praticamente que estabiliza, depois T em vez de diminuir irá aumentar até que para de aumentar e se dá uma nova inversão, ai estamos na estratopausa.
Ora bem é esta subida de T que nos interessa, sabe a que se deve esta subida? Bem esta subida deve se ao facto de nesta região da atmosfera existir uma grande concetração de Ozono, que absorve a radiação ao nivel do ultravioleta (UV), ora esta absorção faz com que exista uma subida de temperatura...
A partir desta imformação acho que não será dificil de tirar a comclusão de que andarmos a destruir o O3 da atmosfera esta radiação deixa de ser absorvida e passa a chegar à superficie do planeta.
Bom, como todos sabemos o clima terrestre é comdicionado principalmente por actividade termodinamica, ora se essa radiação é absorvida pela superrficie em vez de ser absorvida aos 20km de altitude, é obvio que iremos ter alterações....

_Nem pensar, o clima é totalemente autónomo, podiamos morrer todos neste momento que ele continuaria o seu percurso normal, desde que nada a nivel planetário ou astrónomico de muito grave acontecesse, aí, as coisas mudariam de figura, mas mesmo assim ele não deixaria de ter a sua autonomia em adaptar-se ás novas "configurações", tudo na natureza tem uma flexibilidade e adptação extraordinária, se o homem assim fosse era o ideial, em vez de andar a meter macacos na cabeça e a auto proclamar-se de que é controlador do clima mesmo que fosse de forma negativa, nós é que nos temos de adaptar ao clima em questão nunca o clima a nós, não existem padrões normais ou anormais todos os comportamentos do clima são normais, os anormais somos nós humanos que não percebemos certos sinais.
_

ora bem isso é grave, pois aquilo que dizes só é verdade se considerares o clima do nosso planeta como sendo um planeta completamente rochoso...
O que não é verdade, não sei se sabe mas caso o Atlantico comonica-se com o Pacifico atravez da america centar como ja comonicou a Europa seria gelada, como ja aconteceu no passado, quando com a deriva continetal os istmo fechou passou a existir a corrente do golfo... Assim deito abaixo o teu argumento _nada a nivel planetário ou astrónomico de muito grave_
E lembrate desde ja que não estamos a falar da não existencia do clima estamos a falar da sua alteração, aconselho-te a procurar a definição de clima em qualquer dicionario isso iria facilitar a nossa comunicação.
Ora vejamos concordas comigo se eu te disser que num dia em que o ceu se encontre completamente nublado (broken) durante 24h que durante a noite a temperatura irá ser mais alta do que com as mesmas condições mas num dia de céu limpo.... voltamos outra vez ao efeito de estufa... (começo a pensar que tenho que te explicar o que é o efeito de estufa), ora se concordas comigo para esse caso terás de concordar para outro gaz de efeio estufa a unica diferença é que o H2O aparece na atmosfera por evapuração, enquanto que o CO2 e muitos outros gases aparece na atmosfera por emissão... que neste momento esta a ser continua devido aos Humanos, enquanto que por um volcão não é continua mas temporaria...
Com tanta coisa que tenho para te ensinar lembreime de que existem registos de alterações climaticas devido a erupções vulcanicas que duraram anos... bom avansando por que não vou te explicar tudo, pesquise um bocado Sr. André prcipalmente em fontes fidedignas.

_Eu sei bem o que respiro, e sei tambem que se cavarmos um pouco mais fundos encontraremos camadas ainda mais "estranhas", e provocadas por algo totalmente natural chamada natureza. Claro que eu condeno totalmente qualquer tipo de poluição, aliás não deverá haver ninguém tão ecológico como eu que chega a fazer 1 km a pé só para por um jornal no ecoponto, e ás vezes até mochilas de livros que pesam toneladas._

Estou falando de uma camada que diz repeito ao priodo entre dos anos 50... e é algo que se subresai muito mais de qualquer decomposição dita natural ou normal... e esto istá documentado e hesistem teses de mestrado a cerca disto... por isso noto alguma falta de noção de geociencias do teu lado.

_Centenas de anos ?? então quer dizer que o planeta pode-se inclinar agora que só daqui a 500 anos é que vamos sentir as consequências ?? não me parece que as coisas funcionem assim, mas tudo bem, parece que estamos do tempo da ciência exacta, nem a matemática exacta quanto mais o resto, mas tudo bem, é a sua opnião  _

admito que o meu portugês não é o melhor mas acho que deu para intender que não era essa a inteção das minhas palavras, deixe-me voltar a reformular a questão...
Ora com exemplos penso que é mais facil para uma mente não muito flexivel... ora se o eixo de rotação da Terra se inclina-se em 5 minutos garanto-te que a alteração do clima da Terra teria a mesma duração... mas como deve saber o periodo de qualquer alteração astronomica não tem uma duração tao curta em geral demoram alguns mil anos a observarmos uma alteração significativa.
Ora apos esta explicação acho muito facil de comcluir que se as alterações do clima apenas se devessem a fenomenos astronomicos ja se vinha a verifcar alterações á bastante tempo, e não apenas a partir dos anos 50 ou 60.

_O planeta terra aqueceu até 1998 e a partir daí praticamente estagnou, desde aí alguma partes aqueceram mas algo muito reduzido em relação a periodos passados, agora, porque é que eu defendi o arrefecimento ?? é fácil, porque em Janeiro deste ano começou-se a fazer o balanço do ano passado e constatou-se que a partir de Agosto o planeta de certa maneira começou a arrefecer, até ao mês de Setembro deste ano em que infelizmente Setembro já registou uma ligeira subida nas temperaturas globais, mas nada de alarmista. Tudo isto é obviamente sem qualquer causa humana porque se assim fosse, e segundo os senhores do "apocalipse escaldante" o aquecimento não pararia em 1998. E agora já passados 10 anos ainda cá estamos e à beira de um aquecimento ou arrefecimento, e a discussão continuará até que o gelo ou o deserto chegue aos nossos pés._

Já que gostas tanto de falar do clima iformote que um estudo climatologico necessita de bem mais do que um ano para ser feito cerca de 15 anos para teres boas conclusões, ora se te estas a basiar em um ano nada podes concluir... quanto mais de falares quem Setembro houve uma subida da T mas nada alarmista... só demostra a ciencia que esta por  de tras do Sr.

_Por acaso li isso algures não me lembro onde, mas estará assim tão errado, se pensarmos bem são os continentes que sofrem de maiores fenómenos extremos, pois são aqueles que possuem maior "poder" de continentalidade, logo poderão ser os ultimos a ver algumas mudanças nos seus climas._

O que chamas eventos extremos? jáviste alguma cheia no mar? sabes por acaso que os ciclones, frentes e depressões perdem "força" quando entram nos continentes... se falas de eventos extremos aquilo que ve nos media... encostas as botas a um canto.....


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 00:05)

Eu só te pergunto uma coisa Pico, porque raio o aquecimento parou ?? Não iamos todos morrer assados em 2100 ??







Parece que tu sabes bastante teoria...consegues pô-la em prática e ligar com a realiadade ?? é que sabes que eu acho que o mundo real e modelos do AG, acho que não estão nas mesmas realidades neste momento, mas é só uma suposição minha, nada de mais.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2008 às 21:26)

Eu acho é que há muita teoria em torno disto.
E assustar as pessoas com isso não é correcto e nem é sensato.
Nada como, fazer um esforço extra, para continuar a monitorizar o clima e se possível com dados de mais localidades, continuar a estudar os ecossistemas e desnecessário será dizer, ter uma atitude mais amiga do ambiente.


----------



## Pico (18 Out 2008 às 21:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu só te pergunto uma coisa Pico, porque raio o aquecimento parou ?? Não iamos todos morrer assados em 2100 ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como podes ver no gráfico existem varios picos, tanto quentes como frios, logo a partir desse grafico não podes concluir que está a arrefecer neste momento, pois até a tendencia dele é para o aquecimento... e repara numa coisa o periodo do grafico é muito menor que os 100 anos de que estas a falar da fritação hehehe... logo dai podes verificar que ainda muita coisa pode acontecer, e a unica conclusão que podes tirar é que está realmente a aquecer...

e mais uma vez ivoco para terem ateção aos dados que recolhem, reparem numa coisa sabem muito bem, pois está la escrito que o eixo dos XX corresponde ao mês, mas que valores são aqules de YY, e o que representa a linha? anomalia da temperatura (T) efectiva, da T média da T min. da T max....??? são tudo questões que fazem sentido quando falamos de ciencia... pelos dados do grafico bem que os valores de YY podiam ser batatas, pois não diz nada em contrario


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 01:06)

Depois de reler algumas coisas recentes por aqui no tópico mais "quente" do forum cheguei à conclusão que há muita gente que está genuinamente convencida que a Terra por muito mal que a tratemos é invencível perante o homem. Não sei de onde vem essa ideia, basta abrir uma janela e na paisagem que nos rodeia comprovar o quanto o homem conseguiu interferir e alterar a Terra. A Terra certamente é invencível (em pó todos nós humanos nos transformamos) resta saber se a viabilidade da vida do homem a viver na mesma o será, como o José Sousa referiu aqui há uns tempos. E a viabilidade é a dos nossos filhos, e netos e por aí fora. Alguns por aqui nas discussões dos últimos meses (ou mesmo anos) referem-se muitas vezes ao dogma do aquecimento global ou até ao Copérnico. Resta saber onde está mesmo o dogma. Não será exactamente o clima completamente imune ao homem um verdadeiro dogma ? Será que as referências a Copérnico não sejam também a ideia que a Terra e o homem são o centro do universo e que por maiores disparates que façamos, tudo o que vem daí são consequências naturais e inofensivas ? Tal como se pensava antes de Copérnico que a Terra era o centro do universo?  A mim parece-me que a algum fundamentalismo ecológico contrapõe-se um fundamentalismo de negação por parte de pessoas que julgam que vivemos numa espécie de paraíso divino intocável em que as nossas asneiras não têm consequências, sejam elas quais forem, em que nos basta ali ir ao confessionário da igreja mais próxima pedir a remissão dos nossos pecados. A nossa existência humana na terra é muito curta, somos apenas uma pequeno parágrafo duma pequena página dum volumoso volume da história da Terra, mas olhemos para o que temos feito com ela, a Terra, em tão pouco tempo. Inofensivos, nós ? Hahahahaha. Eu às vezes fico parvo com o que vejo numa simples paisagem, no quanto ela mudou em meia dúzia de anos desde última vez que lá passei. Nesse moderno dogma da invencibilidade do clima perante a agressão humana e de toda a tralha que despejamos para a atmosfera será pecado capital desejar um mundo um pouco mais habitável para os nossos filhotes ? O que move afinal toda esta hostilidade contra uma coisa que parece óbvia a todos que conhecem o mundo que os rodeia ? 

Aqui há umas semanas acabei de ler um livro e entre muitas outras coisas por acaso conheci a história de Clair Cameron Patterson, o geólogo que determinou a idade exacta da Terra. 

Clair Patterson determinou a idade da Terra em 4550 milhões de anos usando um método inovador de contar isótopos de chumbo e urânio. Nos anos 40 do século XX durante as suas pesquisas  encalhava frequentemente numa estranha contaminação do ar pelo chumbo. Chegou finalmente à conclusão de que se passava uma coisa surpreendente, que os níveis de chumbo na atmosfera até aos anos 20 eram praticamente inexistentes e a partir daí aumentavam de forma impressionante em todo o lado onde recolhesse amostras.

Clair Patterson depois de ter divulgado as suas descobertas sobre a idade da Terra dedicou quase o resto da vida a denunciar o chumbo na atmosfera e na cadeia alimentar, até as latas de comida vinham com chumbo, até mesmo a distribuição de água canalizada como os mais velhos aqui sabem muito bem e mesmo as tintas com que pintávamos os interiores das nossas casas, imensas coisas continham chumbo. A nossa imensa, grandiosa e "invencível" atmosfera registava níveis de chumbo surpreendente que não existiam poucos anos antes e os níveis de chumbo no sangue de toda a população reflectiam isso. Tudo isso aterrava Clair Patterson que incansavelmente durante anos se dedicou a falar disso. 

O que se seguiu à divulgação dessa realidade foram várias décadas de desmentidos de que tal facto se registava, ou até de desmentidos de que o chumbo fizesse mal, não obstante os seus malefícios serem conhecidos desde há milénios, até os romanos o sabiam, e até ocorrerem graves acidentes mesmo na empresa que produzia a gasolina com chumbo, a Ethyl Corporation. Um dos administradores da empresa numa conferência de imprensa  chegou mesmo a inalar vapores de chumbo para mostrar que não fazia mal, tal o nível de negação que se empreendia nessa época. Clair Patterson foi perseguido pelos lobbies da industria e pelos poderes ao mais alto nível, até conseguiram correr com ele uma vez em que foi escolhido para integrar um painel de peritos de segurança ambiental nos EUA.

Depois de muita negação, só na década de 70 e 80 é que a gasolina com chumbo ou as conservas soldadas com chumbo foram banidas da maioria dos países ocidentais. Os níveis de chumbo no sangue na população desde aí baixarem em poucos anos. Mas ainda hoje se faz o mesmo por esse mundo fora, e ainda hoje há uns quantos que dizem que o chumbo não faz mal nenhum. 

Esta história, do qual só fiz um micro resumo faz-me lembrar um pouco estas polémicas mais recentes do aquecimento global. É também uma história de negação. Muitos vezes os actores da negação são os mesmos, já nos CFC's foi a mesma coisa, ainda aqui há uns tempos descobri um suposto "perito" brasileiro que escreve imenso contra o aquecimento global e que há uma ou duas décadas atrás escrevia sobre os CFS's. Deve ser uma especte de tara ou passatempo, à falta de melhor assunto para se dedicar. Curiosamente quem inventou a gasolina aditivada com chumbo foi o mesmo inventor dos CFS's, um tipo chamado Thomas Midgley, provavelmente o humano que com as suas descobertas mais prejudicou o planeta até hoje.

Eu pessoalmente como tenho dito muitas vezes, há muita coisa em que tenho dúvidas, julgo conhecer as limitações do nosso conhecimento, mas sinceramente, há para aí muita gente que que fala imenso sobre o assunto e que a maioria das vezes fala do que não sabe ou nem se deu ao trabalho sequer de estudar, ou pior ainda, pensar um pouco sobre o que diz ou até de observar o mundo que o rodeia.

Entre uns e outros fundamentalistas, eu tenho que confiar na ciência, cujas conclusões estão compiladas pelo IPCC, porque a grande maioria dos outros são charlatães. Mesmo sabendo que a ciência também pode estar enganada. Mesmo sabendo que a probabilidade de estar enganada possa ser elevada. Mas jamais hesitarei entre uma ciência eventualmente enganada e meia dúzia de charlatães que escrevem por aí e que a maioria das vezes facilmente percebo que sabem muito menos do que eu, que já pouco sei.

*PS:* José Sousa, espero sinceramente que reconsidere a sua partida, não desista assim neste assunto que desgasta qualquer um, eu também já desisti umas quantas vezes mas lá consigo recarregar as energias. Apesar de discordar de si em muitos outros assuntos, tem sido um prazer discutir consigo, mesmo ou se calhar sobretudo quando discordo de si em outras matérias. Quando se discute com argumentos mesmo discordando é sempre um prazer, coisa que neste tópico do aquecimento global por vezes vezes falta de forma flagrante e desmotivante. Mas não desista.


----------



## Pico (27 Out 2008 às 18:43)

Já agora para curiosidade de alguns:








Retirado de  Science Meteorology - Essentials of Meteorology - An Invitation to the Atmosphere - C D Ahrens


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2008 às 13:38)

*Estudo conclui que afinal a culpa pelo aumento das temperaturas nos Pólos é nossa*

Até há pouco tempo não havia resposta para a pergunta: por que estão a subir as temperaturas na Antárctica e no Árctico? Se havia candidatos a culpados, como o aumento da intensidade do Sol, não existiam certezas científicas. Um estudo publicado ontem na revista “Nature Geoscience” garante que, afinal, as actividades humanas são a origem do problema.

A equipa internacional de oito investigadores – do Canadá, EUA, Reino Unido, Japão e Irlanda - diz ter preenchido o vazio no conhecimento científico sobre este aspecto das alterações climáticas, depois de uma análise detalhada das variações de temperatura nos dois Pólos. Pela primeira vez a culpa é atribuída, directamente, às actividades humanas.

Os cientistas compararam os dados com dois modelos climáticos: um assumiu que não tinha existido nenhuma influência humana e o outro assumiu o contrário. O modelo que funcionou mais perto da realidade foi o segundo, que incluiu a queima de combustíveis fósseis e a destruição da camada do ozono. “Descobrimos que as alterações observadas nas temperaturas [dos dois pólos] não são consistentes com a variabilidade climática natural”.

“Conseguimos identificar claramente uma impressão digital humana nos dados observados. Já não podemos continuar a dizer que foram as variações naturais que originaram as mudanças que estamos a ver no sistema climático”, acrescentou. As consequências são de vária ordem: alterações na biologia polar, nas comunidades indígenas, no equilíbrio das plataformas geladas e no nível do mar.

“No mais recente relatório do IPCC [Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas, estrutura científica de referência], por exemplo, não era possível fazer uma constatação sobre a Antárctica porque ainda não havia estudos feitos nessa altura”, explicou à BBC online Peter Stott, um dos cientistas envolvidos no estudo e investigador no britânico Met Office.

“O nosso estudo está a fechar algumas lacunas no último relatório do IPCC”, comentou Phil Jones, director da Unidade de Investigação Climática na Universidade de East Anglia. “Mas penso que continua a haver um grupo de pessoas, incluindo alguns políticos, que está relutante em aceitar as evidências e fazer alguma coisa até que nós digamos que um determinado acontecimento, como umas inundações ou uma vaga de calor, foi especificamente causado pelos humanos”, desabafou.

“Enquanto não descermos a uma escala de acontecimentos menor, tanto no tempo como no espaço, haverá quem continue a questionar as provas”.

No ano passado, o IPCC apresentou provas de que o aumento médio das temperaturas globais do planeta se devia, principalmente, às actividades humanas e não a processos naturais como o aumento da intensidade do Sol. Mas na altura ainda não existiam dados suficientes para aplicar esta tese às regiões polares. Os cientistas já suspeitavam que fosse isto o que estava por detrás do degelo no Árctico mas as variações de temperatura na Antárctica ainda eram difíceis de interpretar. De facto, o relatório do IPCC concluiu que a Antárctica era o único continente onde a origem antropogénica das alterações climáticas ainda não tinha sido detectada.

Fonte: Público


----------



## Luis França (2 Nov 2008 às 13:59)

E será que vale a pena descurar isto?


*
First Evidence Of Under-ice Volcanic Eruption In Antarctica

Could Volcanic Activity In West Antarctic Rift Destabilize Ice Sheet?

Molten Lava May Be Melting Greenland's Ice Cap*


----------



## Luis França (2 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

Em que ponto é que ficamos ?  



> Global Research Editor's note
> 
> The following article represents an alternative view and analysis of global climate change, which challenges the dominant Global Warming Consensus.
> 
> ...



*Fonte*


----------



## filipept (2 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

Muito bom artigo Luis, não o conhecia, parece-me muito bem suportado.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

Luis França disse:


> Em que ponto é que ficamos ?



Assim à primeira vista chamar-lhe ia a climatologia do Photoshop, em que se fazem projecções no futuro com copy & paste  






Pensa lá um pouco, achas que esta imagem é coisa decente que se apresente ? Não estou obviamente a falar de ti, mas do professor e geólogo reformado que fez esse trabalho. Um estudante que fizesse um boneco destes num trabalho de climatologia estava feito ao bife.

Quanto ao estudo, já falámos disto várias vezes. É inegável que estamos agora numa espécie de pausa, são tempos interessantes e desafiantes para a climatologia do aquecimento global se esta aparente pausa continuar durante alguns anos, mas como referi de outras vezes, isso pode não significar que os modelos climáticos estejam errados. Pode em certas alturas haver variabilidades (como o PDO referido no artigo, actividade solar, etc) que podem disfarçar ou até exagerar (como o El Nino de 98) os efeitos do aquecimento global antropogenico.


----------



## Luis França (5 Nov 2008 às 14:19)

Antes de mais, quero expressar aqui que respeito todas as opiniões que possa haver sobre este delicado assunto. Agradeço também ao Vince os devidos esclarecimentos e chamadas de atenção. 

Mas desta vez não resisti a colocar aqui algumas notícias curiosas:

- Global warming alarmists still heated even as world cools

- Planet will be fine from global warming impacts

- India for technological answer to climate change

- Global Warming Update for November 2008


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

Vince disse:


> Assim à primeira vista chamar-lhe ia a climatologia do Photoshop, em que se fazem projecções no futuro com copy & paste



Acho fantástico que instituições ou cientistas conceituados e confiados 
façam esse tipo de projecções e com toda essa falta de método.
É inconcebível e incompreensível que isso aconteça; começamos a 
descredibilizar os cientistas e qualquer dia até nós próprios fazemos as 
nossas próprias projecções com base em dados que não temos e apenas 
numa perspectiva calculista.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2008 às 12:03)

Enquanto Portugal vivia a euforia do Marcelismo e anos mais tarde o 25 de Abril, escreviasse na empresa de todo o mundo que o gelo poderia regressar, e poderia causar prejuízos de milhões de doláres e milhares de mortos, uma teoria que chegou até nós hoje, e que se continua a impor


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

para mim o AG nãoé mais que uma das muitas e desonestas maneiras de fazer dinheiro.
aproveitam-se da falta de conhecimento geral sobre o assunto e depois  é só inventar, divagar e manipular.
cá para mim isto aconteceu porque alguem pensou que haviam tecnologias ECONOMICAMENTE RENTAVEIS e melhores que o petroleo e  que para levar á compra / desenvolvimento dessas tecnologias inventou tudo isto  colando algus factos mais ou menos reais com cuspo.
é verdade que devemos deixar de poluir  mas tambem é verdada que não devemos andar ai a falar de coisas que pouco compreendemos.
a minha analise dos graficos desde 1979 é que existe sempre um pico da T seguido de 2 a 4 picos menores e segundo isto posso afirmar que o proximo pico será em 2009 ( resta saber quão grande será o pico e se vai ou não influenciar portugal pois um pico da Tmed global pode nem se reflectir em portugal de um modo drastico).
outra conclusão é que a Tmed global está inalterada desde há 10000 anos.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

stormy disse:


> para mim o AG nãoé mais que uma das muitas e desonestas maneiras de fazer dinheiro.
> aproveitam-se da falta de conhecimento geral sobre o assunto e depois  é só inventar, divagar e manipular.
> cá para mim isto aconteceu porque alguem pensou que haviam tecnologias ECONOMICAMENTE RENTAVEIS e melhores que o petroleo e  que para levar á compra / desenvolvimento dessas tecnologias inventou tudo isto  colando algus factos mais ou menos reais com cuspo.



Oh *stormy*, fazes aqui algumas acusações graves.
Mostra lá onde é que os estudos feitos são "inventados", "vagos" e "manipulados".
E nem te peço que vás mais longe que as 35 páginas deste tópico.

Em segundo lugar, responde-me com sinceridade. Se são tecnologias "economicamente rentáveis" e melhores que o petróleo, para quê usar a desculpa do AG (aquecimento global)?
Ou achas que o teu vizinho usa lâmpadas económicas, não a pensar nos euros que poderá poupar com elas, mas porque se calhar, do outro lado do planeta, alguém que ele nem conhece, vai ou está a ser afectado pelas "consequências do aquecimento global?


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2008 às 10:21)

AnDré disse:


> Oh *stormy*, fazes aqui algumas acusações graves.
> Mostra lá onde é que os estudos feitos são "inventados", "vagos" e "manipulados".
> E nem te peço que vás mais longe que as 35 páginas deste tópico.
> 
> ...



ok aceito o que dizes mas tambem penso que se uma pessoa ficar de tal maneira horrorizada com o AG é capaz de comprar tudo e fazer tudo ao seu alcance para evitar uma "tragedia" portanto acho que o AG é um bom metodo de marketing.
não é que o AG não exista, é verdade que o mundo está a mudar como sempre mudou e tambem é verdade que estamos num periodo quente ( desde há 10 mil anos) e que a poluição está a menter o calor por mais tempo do que o normal, agora ve tambem é verdade que os media culpam o AG de tudo e exageramum bom bocado não é?
o que eu sei é que as coisas já se estao a endireitar e dentro de algumas decadas teremos tecnologias pouco ou nada poluentes espero que a Tmed global não suba mais que 1.5Cº ( agora estamos com 14.6Cº e espero que nem chegue a 16)


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2008 às 18:53)

stormy disse:


> agora ve tambem é verdade que os media culpam o AG de tudo e exageramum bom bocado não é?



Eu não disse o contrário *stormy*.
Só te pedi para reveres aquilo que disseste, que a meu ver não corresponde à verdade, e daí ter dito o que disse.
Já que é um assunto tão delicado e controverso, ao menos que tenhamos um pouco mais de senso com o que dizemos!


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

17 Janeiro 2009 - 00h30 

Aquecimento: Tudo começou há 8000 anos
Foi a agricultura que mudou o clima
Os cientistas encontraram novas provas físicas no gelo antárctico que, combinadas com simulações informáticas sobre o clima, sugerem que o ser humano não começou a modificar o clima a partir da Revolução Industrial, mas muito antes, há oito mil anos, com o início da agricultura em larga escala.


A plantação massiva de arrozais na Ásia e a deflorestação extensiva na Europa geraram metano e dióxido de carbono em quantidades suficientes para provocar um aquecimento do Planeta, o que tem impedido, inclusivamente, uma nova era glacial, ao alterar o ritmo cronológico de arrefecimento periódico do Planeta e a possibilidade de vivermos num outro muito menos frio.

Uma atmosfera mais quente aqueceu também os oceanos, fazendo com que fossem muito menos eficientes para armazenar o dióxido de carbono, o que por sua vez induziu o aquecimento global.

Ninguém duvida do efeito da era industrial nas mudanças, mas os arquivos climáticos até 850 mil anos encontrados no gelo subterrâneo da Antárctida (gases de efeito de estufa em forma de ar fossilizado) provam que o processo começou muito antes da chegada da industrialização. 


In CM :
http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia....hannelid=00000219-0000-0000-0000-000000000219


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2009 às 10:27)

belem disse:


> 17 Janeiro 2009 - 00h30
> 
> Aquecimento: Tudo começou há 8000 anos
> Foi a agricultura que mudou o clima
> ...



Não deixa de ser impressionante, como é que há 8000 anos atrás, já havia poluição, seriamos quantos ao todo? Talvez 1/10 da população mundial actual..

Não sei se a poluição gerada, teria potencial suficiente para influenciar ciclos de arrefecimento/aquecimento globais, quero dizer, tudo conta para influenciar, tudo pesa nos pratos da balança "natureza", mas seria o suficiente para evitar uma era glaciar?

Não foi só a agricultura intensiva (arrozais,..), ou a pastorícia intensiva, também a prática do fogo deverá ter influenciado bastante! Quem pode negar que a dada altura, o fogo estaria também na moda?! Incendiar florestas como forma de obter terreno agricola cultivavel, incendiar para destruir civilizações, incendiar para obter alimento ou para afastar animais indesejáveis e construir aldeias..

Esqueceram-se de mencionar o poder do fogo.

Em todo o caso, mesmo que não ache muito provavel que se possa comparar toda esta poluição à era industrial, não deixa de ser impressionante como o ser humano há 8000anos atrás deixaria vestigios de sua presença sob a forma de CO2 e metano retidos nos remotos e eternos gelos antarticos!


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

É interessante sem dúvida e é mais uma acha para a fogueira! lol


----------



## Orvalho (20 Jan 2009 às 22:08)




----------



## Orvalho (20 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

Orvalho disse:


>


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

Porque existem vários locais onde estão alojados, pergunto onde está toda a sequência correcta dos vídeos que compõem o filme The Great Global Warming Swindle (A grande farsa do aquecimento global) com legendagem ou tradução para português ?


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2009 às 20:33)

Eu acho que o aquecimento é um facto em certos locais, enquanto o arrefecimento é um facto em outros locais.
Generalizar é complicado e as teses com bons argumentos abundam em ambos os lados.


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Se esquecermos as médias globais, e possíveis erros da maneira como são feitas, etc etc etc... Então vamos ver outro ponto de vista..
Algo de mais larga e lenta escala..
Porque razão, um pouco por todo o mundo, glaciares, neves eternas, e calotes polares continuam em tendências decadais de redução?
Não parece um argumento mais vasto e robusto, e variáveis menos "duvidosas", do que pegar em casos particulares, ou nem para convencer os cépticos dos estudos globais, de que tem havido de facto aquecimento na Terra como um todo?? Seja aquecimento por culpa do Homem ou não, e independentemente de num futuro próximo vir frio ou não..
Tou a ser "simplista", mas já que se anda aqui às voltas.. Tento outros argumentos...


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2009 às 00:11)

Orvalho disse:


>



Porquê essa linha e não tantas outras ? 







Este video fala disso, dá uma olhadela:


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2009 às 01:46)

rozzo disse:


> Se esquecermos as médias globais, e possíveis erros da maneira como são feitas, etc etc etc... Então vamos ver outro ponto de vista..
> Algo de mais larga e lenta escala..
> Porque razão, um pouco por todo o mundo, glaciares, neves eternas, e calotes polares continuam em tendências decadais de redução?
> Não parece um argumento mais vasto e robusto, e variáveis menos "duvidosas", do que pegar em casos particulares, ou nem para convencer os cépticos dos estudos globais, de que tem havido de facto aquecimento na Terra como um todo?? Seja aquecimento por culpa do Homem ou não, e independentemente de num futuro próximo vir frio ou não..
> Tou a ser "simplista", mas já que se anda aqui às voltas.. Tento outros argumentos...



O teu ponto de vista é mais um argumento válido e interessante.


----------



## Laredo (23 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Existe algum artigo publicado que contrarie a existencia de aquecimento global? Bom  a resposta é simples, não, não existe nhenhum artigo cientifico nem um unico estudo que nos diga que não existe aquecimento global.
Daqui tiro as minhas conclusões e acho que isto é um argumento bastante forte.
A unica coisa que vejo a falar de arrefecimento, são tabuloides, páginas da net, videios do youtube etc... nada oficial... será que isso quer dizer alguma coisa?
Será que os cientistas que por acaso até percebem do assunto e são creditados por todo o mundo cientico estão errados?
bom contra factos não há argumentos validos possiveis....


----------



## Orvalho (23 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

Vince disse:


> Porquê essa linha e não tantas outras ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Olá Vince

O que eu quis demonstrar com o gráfico, é que o aquecimento parou e 

estamos em arrefecimento ou que pelo menos as pessoas crentes no aquecimento 

eterno, podem verificar que se enganaram porque a temperatura não está a 

subir numa espiral louca do tipo mentira do HOCKEY STICK como eles 

previram (e assustaram-nos com essas previsões)que foram completamente 

desmistificadas por grandes cientistas, entre os quais Steve Mcintyre e o seu 

site cientifico www.climateaudit.com 

Ora no video que colocaste mostram-se gráficos estilo Hockey Stick, e 

porquê, porque os gráficos são do GISS e o GISS tem 2 problemas 

fundamentais:

1º O GISS não inclui nos seus dados a maior parte de África, Brazil, 

    Gronelandia, Antartida, Canada

2º No cálculo Global de temperaturas que fazem,com a excepção das 

temperaturas dos Estados Unidos O GISS não inclui nos seus parametros de 

analise, o efeito das ilhas de calor urbanas que há decadas atrás eram zonas 

rurais. 

Mais Ultimamente cada vez com mais frequência estão a excluir dados de estações que ainda hoje são rurais. 

Assim até se consegue 30º em Bragança este Inverno


----------



## Orvalho (23 Jan 2009 às 20:35)

Desde 2003 que o GISS entrou em divergência com as medições de  

satélite RSS e UAH ( Universidade do Alabama Huntsville)


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2009 às 21:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Porque existem vários locais onde estão alojados, pergunto onde está toda a sequência correcta dos vídeos que compõem o filme The Great Global Warming Swindle (A grande farsa do aquecimento global) com legendagem ou tradução para português ?



Já foram retirados do youtube.


----------



## Laredo (23 Jan 2009 às 21:42)

Orvalho disse:


> Desde 2003 que o GISS entrou em divergência com as medições de
> 
> satélite RSS e UAH ( Universidade do Alabama Huntsville)



Mostra dados oficiais... (quando digo oficiais digo que o que ta nos blogs não conta)


----------



## Ecotretas (25 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

Perguntam por estudos, e estudos, e mais estudos?
Reparem no que acontece actualmente a quem publica estudos, ou respostas corajosas:
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/01/rua.html
Mas é por demais evidente que o Aquecimento Global foi paused.
Se querem montanhas de dados sobre essa evidência, passem pelo meu blog...
Ecotretas


----------



## Ecotretas (25 Jan 2009 às 16:40)

Já agora, para o Laredo e outros que tal, que não gostam de blogues, sigam os links que lá tenho, que esses são supostamente mais credíveis...
Ecotretas


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

Facto nº1: existem ciclos naturais de variação calor/frio causados por correntes oceânicas, variações orbitais, mudanças no input solar.

Facto nº2: a subida de niveis de CO2 demonstra uma grande correlação com subida dos niveis de temperatura, ao longo dos últimos milhares de anos.

Facto nº3: o facto de ser olhar para estes últimos 3 anos e vermos nevões em sítios invulgares não quer dizer nada. Pois agora também já ninguém fala do quanto invulgar foi o verão de 2003 e a seca de 2005. A memória humana é curta e portanto há 50 ou 100 anos nevava muito mais em Lisboa e Porto. São normais os ciclos calor/frio. E pode ser até que estes se sobreponham ao aquecimento humano, mascarando-o de forma mais perigosa. Eu não me sinto confortável saber que há tanto CO2 libertado. Ou vocês têm dúvidas que existe CO2 a ser libertado? Tem dúvidas que esse afecta a atmosfera e o clima?

Como exemplo, onde vivo, Viena, Áustria, o ano de 2008 e 2009 foram bem mais quentes que a média até dos últimos dez anos. Mesmo tendo havido uma vaga de frio (normal!) no inicio de Janeiro, o resto do ano foi mais quente que o habitual, bem mais quente. As pessoas que vivem nas montanhas dizem o mesmo.

Facto nº4: o facto de muitas observações serem feitas em cidades (e estas cresceram) faz que as temperaturas pareçam mais elevadas. No entanto, isso não quer dizer que o aquecimento global é falso. Na verdade o degelo nos pólos aumentou no último século de forma dramática. Sim, a ilha de calor nas cidades também é causada pela poluição atmosférica e sim falsifica as leituras.

Facto nº5 e mais importante: até nem interessa tanto se há teorias da conspiração, o factor sol é mais relevante que o factor poluição humana, ou se a Terra está a aquecer ou não. *O facto é que a poluição e a desflorestação são agentes destruidores e desestabilizadores do nosso ambiente terrestre. Acho que é altura de parar.* Colocam o equilíbrio biológico em risco e penso que é altura de sermos mais inteligentes e deixarmos de usar as tecnologias poluidoras do petróleo e o crescimento económico sem limites e começarmos a ter comportamentos mais sustentáveis. Mesmo que surja uma época de clima mais frio!!

PS: eu não sou pago por nenhum interesse para estar aqui a dizer isto. Mas tenho constatado tanta destruição natural, tanto extremo climático, tanta poluição urbana, que acho que é altura urgente de mudarmos!
Não sou defensor nem contra o AQG, sou a favor da protecção do nosso planeta e do seu próprio equilíbrio climático.

Penso que vocês estão de acordo com estas coisas não é?


----------



## Orvalho (25 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

irpsit disse:


> Facto nº1: existem ciclos naturais de variação calor/frio causados por correntes oceânicas, variações orbitais, mudanças no input solar.
> 
> Facto nº2: a subida de niveis de CO2 demonstra uma grande correlação com subida dos niveis de temperatura, ao longo dos últimos milhares de anos.
> 
> ...






Primeiro que tudo Amo a natureza senão não teria um tão grande fascinio 

pela meteorologia e não estaria a colocar mensagens neste site que conheci 

atravás da meteorologia e penso que temos tratado muito mal a natureza. 

Defendo 

que deveriamos viver num Mundo sem poluição.

Mas o que se discute aqui é se o CO2(que é um gáz 100% Natural, não é 

poluição) está a causar aquecimento global.

Na minha opinião, não está.

O Amor e respeito pela natureza não é incompativel com a procura da 

verdade.

Disseste tu que havia correlação entre os níveis de CO2 e a temperatura ao 

longo dos ultimos milhares de anos. Estou completamente de acordo contigo, 

digo mais essa correlação existe ao longo dos ultimos milhões de anos.

Só que é ao contrário

A temperatura aumenta alguns 800 anos antes do CO2 aumentar.

Resumindo o CO2 ao longo de MILHÕES de anos nunca provocou aumentos na 

temperatura global, a correlação é, ao contrário o CO2 aumenta centenas de 

anos depois das temperaturas.

Causa do Efeito Ilha de Calor- existência de aglomeração de edificios, 

pavimento, aquecimento provocado pelas habitações,luzes da via pública,etc


----------



## Orvalho (25 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

irpsit
Olha bem para o gráfico para as linhas de subida de temperatura...


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 22:46)

Se nas partes temperadas do mundo a variação de temperatura é mínima e por vezes dúbia, o mesmo não se verifica nos pólos onde o aumento é chocante por este se multiplicar nas latitudes extremas.

Quando massas de gelo com centenas de metros se desfazem em espaço de meses acho que não há nada mais a dizer.

Aliás os gráficos relativos aos polos estes não deixam dúvidas possíveis...


----------



## Orvalho (25 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Orvalho disse:


> irpsit
> Olha bem para o gráfico para as linhas de subida de temperatura...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Laredo (26 Jan 2009 às 14:36)

Ecotretas disse:


> Já agora, para o Laredo e outros que tal, que não gostam de blogues, sigam os links que lá tenho, que esses são supostamente mais credíveis...
> Ecotretas



Cada um pode escrever aquilo que quiser... eu até posso meter num site que o mundo vai acabar em 2012... vais acreditar?
pois eu acredito naquilo que quem percebe do assunto publica.. e que é reconhecido por todo o mundo cientifico...
Pois ora mostro-te um exemplo muito simples pesquisa por paraconical pendulum pela net, e lê aquilo que encontras, é o exemplo mais básico que podes encontrar para veres naquilo que podes acreditar e na quilo que não deves acreditar...

Eu por mim acredito em quem estuda o assunto e não nos economistas, politicos e outros tretas que andam por ai pela net...


----------



## Kispo (26 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

alguém me explica o pk de o aquecimento global nao provocar aumento de CO2? o aumento de temperatura (melhores condições para habitar a terra) não poderá levar a um aumento da população dos mais variados animais (incluido humanos) e dai um aumento de CO2? com isto não quero dizer k o CO2 não provoque ligeiro aumento de temperatura por causa do efeito de estufa, mas o factor desencadeante do grande aumento de CO2...


----------



## psm (26 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

Eu faço uma pergunta mais pertinente! Se se queimar 1 kilo de carvão que foi formado no Carbónico, e que estava armazenado há milhões de anos para onde é que esse carbono irá?


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

psm disse:


> Eu faço uma pergunta mais pertinente! Se se queimar 1 kilo de carvão que foi formado no Carbónico, e que estava armazenado há milhões de anos para onde é que esse carbono irá?



Irá entrar no ciclo do carbono!

Ao queimar-se passa a CO2 e em reduzida quantidade CO (monoxido).

Diluir-se-à na atmosfera, tornando as chuvas um pouco mais ácidas, servindo de alimento às plantas, precipitando das chuvas formando carbonatos de cálcio nas grutas e nas conchas, fará parte de todos os seres-vivos. Os seus sais sedimentarão nos oceanos, estarão sujeitos aos movimentos da crosta, e será expelido de novo pelos vulcões..

Parte dele se acumulará na atmosfera, uma vez que a capacidade de absorção do planeta (em virtude da desflorestação e da menor capacidade de absorção dos oceanos) é inferior, originando um feedback positivo no sistema gobal que completa este ciclo à nossa escala de tempo.

Os oceanos perdem capacidade de absorção, nao só pela maior temperatura, mas também pela menor biodiversidade (devido à poluição) mas também devido à maior acidez destes!


----------



## psm (26 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Paulo H disse:


> Irá entrar no ciclo do carbono!
> 
> Ao queimar-se passa a CO2 e em reduzida quantidade CO (monoxido).
> 
> ...



Pois tens razão, mas esse processo leva milhares de anos, e à velocidade que está a ser queimado é completamente impossivel de ele entrar no ciclo do carbono, e para se formar calcário de 1 cm na das melhores das hipoteses demora 100 anos, e por isso vê como é dificil de a natureza o armazenar à velocidade que é queimado.


----------



## irpsit (3 Fev 2009 às 19:58)

Olá amigo, obrigado pelo gráfico.
Olha, a verdade é que eu nem consigo dizer de minha posicao, se existe ou nao aquecimento global provocado pelo CO2 humano. Já concordei com argumentos e provas de ambos os lados. 

Olhando para o gráfico nao vejo qualquer lag de 800 anos entre a temperatura e o CO2. Só reparo que quando o CO2 sobe ou desce, a temperatura sobe ou desce, mas em maior declive, provavelmente devido à escala diferente de ambos os parámetros. Agora nao consigo realmente ver o teu lag dos 800 anos, embora se isso existisse seria a ultimate proof contra o aquecimento global provocado pelo CO2. A escala do gráfico é tao larga que nao me parece que de para ver isso claramente.
E mesmo que o fosse, poderia ser que os métodos de deteccao da temperatura e do CO2 tenham discrepancias, como todos nós sabemos que temos.

Agora que é um facto cientifico que qualquer gás da atmosfera altera o clima isso sim. O vapor de agua promove efeito de estufa, assim como aparentemente o CO2 a julgar por muitas experiencias cientificas e até por outros planetas. Parece indubitavel também que o sol causa também significativas mudancas, assim como variacoes orbitais.

Sou honesto, nao sei qual é a verdade nesta matéria, estou confuso no meio de muita investigacao e dados contradictórios, e de muitos interesses, muitas opinioes lancadas e muita confusao geral.
Eu creio que nao poluir é a opcao sensata. Além disso, a nivel da verdade, creio que o CO2 afecta a temperatura mas o processo maior é influenciado pelo sol, e creio também que presentemente vamos entrar numa altura de clima mais frio (o meu feeling geral aos ter lido muita coisa e até por simplesmente olhar para o actual estado das correntes oceanicas e actividade solar). Se o nosso CO2 é significativo ou nao, nao sei, mas creio que em parte significativa que sim, tais quantidades vastas das nossas emicoes, sao. Um abraco a todos e fico à escuta dos vossos pontos de vistas e dados!




Orvalho disse:


> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## irpsit (3 Fev 2009 às 20:05)

Outra questao: porque é que quando a temperatura é maior maior é o CO2?
Se for o CO2 a influenciar a temperatura, toda a gente compreende, mas se for o contrário, como funciona?

Talvez ao subir a temperatura, haja mais florestas, haja mais animais, mais incencios, mais metano emitido, mais CO2 emitido, e até um ponto em que colapsam as correntes oceanicas e o frio volta a surgir, fazendo entao descer os niveis de CO2. Ou entao, isto é movido pelo sol e o CO2 apenas reflecte o output biologico.

A prova para decifrar este dilema está neste momento a ser feita. Que acontece se libertarmos uma dose massiva de CO2: se for este a mover a temperatura, entao esperamos em breve um super aquecimento global, como previsto por muitos. Se for o contrário, entao tal mecanismo andará à deriva consoante as correntes oceanicas (que colapsam após um pico de temperatura que aliás já foi atingido) ou ao sabor do input solar (que também está a reduzir.
Que continue mais minimo solar e logo veremos qual é a verdade.


----------



## abrantes (4 Fev 2009 às 16:11)

Geleira argentina ignora aquecimento global e se expande
04 de fevereiro de 2009 • 11h08 • atualizado às 13h16

Laura MacInnis

Brasil

Desafiando o aquecimento global, que derrete a maioria das geleiras do mundo, o gigantesco glaciar Perito Moreno, no sul da Argentina, cresce com força. O "gigante branco", como é conhecido, ganha até três metros por dia em algumas partes, alimentando pelas intensas nevascas patagônicas.

"Os glaciares não respondem exclusivamente às mudanças de temperaturas", disse Martin Stuefer, especialista em Patagônia na Universidade do Alasca, em Fairbanks. Ele disse que aparentemente as nevascas aumentaram por causa das recentes mudanças climáticas, combinadas com ventos fortes e frios. "A mudança climática não é igual em todos os lados", disse o especialista.

Perito Moreno, com 30 quilômetros e comprimento e localizada 3 mil quilômetros ao sul de Buenos Aires, é uma das maiores geleiras sul-americanas, e de longe a mais famosa, por ser muito acessível a turistas. Os visitantes se aglomeram em botes e plataformas para ver como enormes blocos de tons azuis se desprendem da geleira sobre o lago Argentino.

Cientistas estimam que 90 por cento das geleiras da Antártida e da Patagônia estejam se derretendo rapidamente. O mesmo ocorre nos Andes, nos Alpes, no Himalaia e em outras partes, como conseqüência da mudança climática provocada principalmente pela atividade humana.

O ritmo médio do degelo dos glaciares de montanha se duplicou desde 2000, segundo recentes relatórios do Programa de Meio Ambiente da ONU e do Serviço Mundial de Monitoramento de Glaciares. O degelo dos glaciares ameaça elevar o nível do mar e secar fontes de água doce importantes para populações humanas, geração de energia e agropecuária. Mas as geleiras também são afetadas por outros fatores, como nevascas, ventos, altura e forma. 

Fonte:
http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/interna/0,,OI3492372-EI238,00.html


----------



## abrantes (5 Fev 2009 às 14:28)

Em relação a pergunta inicial do tópico,..
O clima do planeta esta mudando isto é fato.
Mas na minha opinião não quer dizer que esteja aquecendo e muito menos que exista um vínculo da alteração climática com as atividades do Homem no planeta.

Mas voltando aos impactos no planeta,..e na media,..

*Aumento de tormentas no Ártico pode ameaçar negócios*

04 de fevereiro de 2009 • 17h28 • atualizado às 17h53

Oslo


Tempestades do Ártico podem piorar devido ao aquecimento global, um risco a novos negócios como exploração de petróleo e gás, pesca e navegação, indicou um estudo nesta quarta-feira. "Grandes e potenciais aumentos para eventos climáticos extremos foram encontrados em torno de toda a borda sul do oceano Ártico, incluindo os mares Barents, Bering e Beaufort", de acordo com o estudo do clima do Ártico feito por cientistas na Noruega e Inglaterra.

Uma diminuição de geleiras ao redor do pólo norte, que descongelaram para o mais baixo nível já registrado no verão de 2007, provavelmente causaria tempestades mais fortes que se formam somente em mar aberto e podem causar ventos com velocidade de furacão.

"A má notícia é que com a diminuição de geleiras você abre várias novas áreas para este tipo de evento extremo", disse Erik Kolstad do Centro Bjerknes para Mudanças Climáticas na Noruega, que escreveu o estudo com um pesquisador do grupo inglês de pesquisa sobre a Antártica.

Pontenciais novos negócios no norte - como pesca, petróleo e gás ou navegação - poderiam estar vulneráveis aos novos eventos climáticos, escreveram os pesquisadores no jornal Climate Dynamics. Empresas precisariam levar em conta os riscos de piora no clima no planejamento, especialmente em partes do ano com menos geleiras - outono e início do inverno.

Kolstad disse que haveria menos gelo e mais tempestades na parte leste do mar Barents onde o grupo russo de energia Gazprom planeja explorar a gigante bacia de gás Shtokman. Potenciais novas e mais curtas rotas de navegação entre os oceanos Atlântico e Pacífico em torno da costa norte do Canadá e o Alasca ou Rússia poderiam ter tempestades mais violentas do que esperado.

O estudo foi baseado em informações coletadas no Ártico europeu e focou nas mudanças do Ártico. Sugeriu também que regiões mais populosas no sul da Europa poderiam se beneficiar se as tempestades se movessem para o norte.
Reuters - Reuters Limited - todos os direitos reservados. Clique aqui para limitações e restrições ao uso.
Fonte:
http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/interna/0,,OI3493373-EI238,00.html


----------



## abrantes (5 Fev 2009 às 14:39)

E olha uma dica de leitura,..ao que me parece mais realista

*Climate of Extremes: Global Warming Science They Don’t Want You to Know
Filed under: Climate History*

*By Patrick J. Michaels and Robert C. Balling, Jr.*






"We are happy to announce the publication of our book Climate of Extremes: Global Warming Science They Don’t Want You to Know which presents an in-depth look at consistent, solid science on the other side of the gloom-and-doom global warming story that is rarely reported and pushed aside: that global warming is likely to be modest, and there is no apocalypse on the horizon.

Those interested in a copy can purchase one over at the Cato Institute Bookstore."

Aqui:
http://www.worldclimatereport.com/i...l-warming-science-they-dont-want-you-to-know/

Aqui:
http://www.catostore.org/index.asp?fa=ProductDetails&method=&pid=1441420


----------



## Ecotretas (7 Fev 2009 às 20:02)

Enquanto Portugal aguenta mais uns quantos temporais e nevões, que os mais antigos têm dificuldades em lembrar-se de um ano igual, não precisamos de olhar para Norte para procurarmos as pistas do Arrefecimento Global.

A Sul, em Marrocos, vive-se um dos piores temporais das últimas décadas. Dezenas de pessoas morreram devido ao mau tempo das últimas duas semanas. Cerca de 500 casas foram destruídas pelo temporal, embora muitas delas sejam de construção humilde, deixando milhares de desalojados. Somem-se ainda quatro escolas, um hospital, e duas pontes! Os níveis de precipitação superam várias vezes os valores médios, tendo dado origem a cheias monumentais, com destruição também de muitas culturas.

Mas ainda há pior! Seis crianças, todas da mesma família, morreram dentro da mesma casa. E morreram porque o telhado da sua casa desabou, porque estava coberto de neve, e o peso era demasiado! Em algumas partes do norte de Marrocos, na região de Rif, a neve acumulada alcançou os nove metros, completamente insólito!

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/02/arrefecimento-global-mata-em-marrocos.html


----------



## psm (7 Fev 2009 às 20:10)

Ecotretas disse:


> Enquanto Portugal aguenta mais uns quantos temporais e nevões, que os mais antigos têm dificuldades em lembrar-se de um ano igual, não precisamos de olhar para Norte para procurarmos as pistas do Arrefecimento Global.
> 
> A Sul, em Marrocos, vive-se um dos piores temporais das últimas décadas. Dezenas de pessoas morreram devido ao mau tempo das últimas duas semanas. Cerca de 500 casas foram destruídas pelo temporal, embora muitas delas sejam de construção humilde, deixando milhares de desalojados. Somem-se ainda quatro escolas, um hospital, e duas pontes! Os níveis de precipitação superam várias vezes os valores médios, tendo dado origem a cheias monumentais, com destruição também de muitas culturas.
> 
> ...






O que é que este post tem haver com o topico em questão? Não é para estar no seguimento de Africa?


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 20:22)

Ecotretas disse:


> Enquanto Portugal aguenta mais uns quantos temporais e nevões, que os mais antigos têm dificuldades em lembrar-se de um ano igual, não precisamos de olhar para Norte para procurarmos as pistas do Arrefecimento Global.
> 
> A Sul, em Marrocos, vive-se um dos piores temporais das últimas décadas. Dezenas de pessoas morreram devido ao mau tempo das últimas duas semanas. Cerca de 500 casas foram destruídas pelo temporal, embora muitas delas sejam de construção humilde, deixando milhares de desalojados. Somem-se ainda quatro escolas, um hospital, e duas pontes! Os níveis de precipitação superam várias vezes os valores médios, tendo dado origem a cheias monumentais, com destruição também de muitas culturas.
> 
> ...



Neve não significa necessariamente frio. Está assim tanto frio?
Compara lá o inverno português actual com o de 2004-2005, por exemplo.

Já agora procura pela temperatura registada em Melbourne registada ontem.

Ou o record absoluto de temperatura diária no norte do Canadá este Janeiro.

Mas mais uma vez repito Ecotretas! Vê o planeta na globalidade de si mesmo, e não em partes. 
Assim não vamos lá.


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2009 às 21:07)

AnDré disse:


> Vê o planeta na globalidade de si mesmo, e não em partes.
> Assim não vamos lá.




Tempo, clima, tempo, clima, tempo, clima. tantas vezes repetido, em vão...

*Isto é o tempo:*
(Anomalias semana a semana desde 10 de Dezembro até 3 de Fevereiro)







Mais curiosidades entre o tempo e o clima global. 
O Inverno está a ser fantástico pela Europa ocidental e América do Norte. No entanto neste último mês Janeiro ocorreu a maior anomalia positiva na atmosfera a nível global dos últimos 17 meses nas medições feitas por satélite do RSS, provavelmente devido à ajuda de um SSW invulgar que ocorreu sobre o pólo do hemisfério norte. 

*RSS:*
http://www.remss.com/data/msu/month...hannel_TLT_Anomalies_Land_and_Ocean_v03_2.txt

2007	08		+0.383
2007	09		+0.281
2007	10		+0.225
2007	11		+0.131
2007	12		+0.096
2008	01		-0.066
2008	02		-0.012
2008	03		+0.063
2008	04		+0.067
2008	05		-0.078
2008	06		+0.063
2008	07		+0.158
2008	08		+0.145
2008	09		+0.194
2008	10		+0.181
2008	11		+0.216
2008	12		+0.172
2009	01		+0.322


O que de qualquer forma sendo dados de um mês também não tem grande interesse nesta discussão, serve apenas para mostrar a diferença entre o nosso tempo local e o clima global.


----------



## Orvalho (7 Fev 2009 às 22:11)

A  predominância de vagas de frio na actualidade ao invés da predominância das vagas de calor vistas nas ultimas decadas é para mim um claro indicador de Arrefecimento Global; para não falar dos pássaros do Ártico e da Europa do Norte que estão neste momento em Portugal em números anormalmente altos. Exemplo: Ao longo do rio Ceira existe uma invasão de corvos da Europa do Norte completamente fora do normal. Penso que os animais têm de facto um sexto sentido nestas coisas... 
Não há vagas de frio em todo o hemisfério Norte em simúltâneo mas penso ser por demais evidente que no ano passado foi todo o hemisfério Sul, a Ásia
e a Europa de Leste, Grécia, América do Norte, Médio Oriente. Este ano América do Norte e Europa Ocidental, Médio Oriente
Ou seja, toda a gente está alternadamente a aguentar frio acima da média.
Mesmo que a média anual das temperaturas não seja assim tão baixa, observem por este prisma: 
Se antes em Aquecimento Global o Verão se fazia sentir com mais intensidade, agora em Arrefecimento Global é o Inverno.
Estou preocupado, o calor é mais benéfico que o frio.


----------



## Orvalho (7 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

AnDré disse:


> Neve não significa necessariamente frio. Está assim tanto frio?
> Compara lá o inverno português actual com o de 2004-2005, por exemplo.
> 
> Já agora procura pela temperatura registada em Melbourne registada ontem.
> ...






André com todo o respeito o teu argumento é inaceitável.

O teu argumento "partiu-me todo"

Todos sabemos que em situações de passagem de sussesivas superfícies 

frontais durante todo o Inverno com 

ciculação Atlântica de Oeste, Noroeste estamos a 

ter neve em cotas baixas já por diversas vezes, noutros anos era chuva.

Claro que se fosse um Inverno mais anticiclónico com mais circulação de N, 

NE ou Leste as temperaturas mínimas seriam mais baixas, o que na minha 

opinião a acontecer este ano, com todo o frio que anda por aí....este Inverno 

em frio dava uma tareia ao de 2004/05.

Neve a 400m em pós frontal de Noroeste não é prova de frio este Inverno


----------



## Orvalho (7 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

Nevões a 500 metros com circulação Atlantica com ventos altamente húmidos de...Sudoeste, aquelas situações que noutros anos eram só chuva. 
Nevões a cota 0 metros no Litoral Norte com ventos do atlântico simpesmente pós frontais....,que noutros anos eram claramente chuva...


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2009 às 23:43)

Orvalho disse:


> André com todo o respeito o teu argumento é inaceitável.
> 
> O teu argumento "partiu-me todo"
> 
> ...



Que argumento?
O facto de ter dito que apesar da neve que caiu em Portugal, o Inverno não está a ser assim tão frio, é isso?

Então, diz-me a anomalia de temperaturas com que estivemos em Janeiro de 2009 em Portugal e compara-a com Invernos anteriores. 

Se for como dizes, Janeiro de 2009 deverá apresentar uma anomalia de temperaturas histórica. Assim como os nevões nele registados.



Orvalho disse:


> Claro que se fosse um Inverno mais anticiclónico com mais circulação de N,
> 
> NE ou Leste as temperaturas mínimas seriam mais baixas, o que na minha
> 
> ...



Esse tempo de que falas foi característico da segunda quinzena de Janeiro de 2008.
Relembra-me as temperaturas desses dias.


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 00:01)

Orvalho disse:


> A  predominância de vagas de frio na actualidade ao invés da predominância das vagas de calor vistas nas ultimas decadas é para mim um claro indicador de Arrefecimento Global; para não falar dos pássaros do Ártico e da Europa do Norte que estão neste momento em Portugal em números anormalmente altos. Exemplo: Ao longo do rio Ceira existe uma invasão de corvos da Europa do Norte completamente fora do normal. Penso que os animais têm de facto um sexto sentido nestas coisas...
> Não há vagas de frio em todo o hemisfério Norte em simúltâneo mas penso ser por demais evidente que no ano passado foi todo o hemisfério Sul, a Ásia
> e a Europa de Leste, Grécia, América do Norte, Médio Oriente. Este ano América do Norte e Europa Ocidental, Médio Oriente
> *Ou seja, toda a gente está alternadamente a aguentar frio acima da média.*
> ...



Frio acima da média? Define lá isso!

Já leste isto: Global Temperature Trends: 2008 Annual Summation


E já que falaste do Inverno passado, relembro aqui uma das localidades mais castigadas pelo inverno rigoroso: Chenzhou no sudeste Asiático. 

Repara o que se seguiu a todo aquele frio:


----------



## Orvalho (8 Fev 2009 às 00:15)

Para mim temperaturas abaixo da média no Inverno são prenúncio de frio.
Temperaturas acima da média no Verão são sinal de Aquecimento.
Já referi isto anteriormente.
Veremos quem tem razão, já não falta muito tempo, se fosse a ti comessáva a olhar para o Sol e para a órbita dos planetas no nosso sistema solar


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

Um post do Jeff Masters do WU:



> *Is the globe cooling?*
> 
> Recently, one has been hearing statements in the media like, the "twelve-month long drop in world temperatures wipes out a century of warming" and the Earth has been cooling since 1998. Let's take a look at the validity of these statements. The warmest year on record, according to both NASA and NOAA's National Climatic Data Center (NCDC), was 2005. However, 1998 was virtually tied with 2005 for warmth, and the United Kingdom Hadley Center and Climatic Research Unit data set (HadCRU) rates 1998 as the warmest year on record. The three data sets use different methods, such as how they interpolate over missing data regions over the Arctic Ocean, and so they arrive at slightly different numbers for the the global average temperature. All three data sets are considered equally valid, so ignoring two of the three major data sets to claim that the globe has been cooling since 1998 is "cherry picking" the data to show the result you want.
> 
> ...






E outro do Gavin Schmidt referido no anterior




> *2008 temperature summaries and spin*
> 
> The great thing about complex data is that one can basically come up with any number of headlines describing it - all of which can be literally true - but that give very different impressions. Thus we are sure that you will soon read that 2008 was warmer than any year in the 20th Century (with the exception of 1998), that is was the coolest year this century (starting from 2001), and that 7 or 8 of the 9 warmest years have occurred since 2000. There will undoubtedly also be a number of claims made that aren't true; 2008 is not the coolest year this decade (that was 2000), global warming hasn't 'stopped', CO2 continues to be a greenhouse gas, and such variability is indeed predicted by climate models. Today's post is therefore dedicated to cutting through the hype and looking at the bigger picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orvalho (8 Fev 2009 às 01:28)

AnDré disse:


> Frio acima da média? Define lá isso!





É já a seguir:

Espero que seja suficiente, isto é só nos Estados Unidos:

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2008/10/...115-of-cold-and-sets-63-new-snowfall-records/ 


http://www.iceagenow.com/Record_Lows_2008.htm


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 01:47)

Orvalho disse:


> É já a seguir:
> 
> Espero que seja suficiente, isto é só nos Estados Unidos:
> 
> ...



Oh Orvalho, acho que estavas tão obcecado em busca de valores frio, que nem reparaste que no mesmo lugar também se encontravam os records de temperaturas elevadas também nos Estados Unidos. Basta mudar dias e parâmetros.

Ora repara:





E a nível mundial, acho que o relatório que te mostrei antes em: http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/2008/ , dizia tudo, ou não?


----------



## Orvalho (8 Fev 2009 às 08:38)

AnDré disse:


> Oh Orvalho, acho que estavas tão obcecado em busca de valores frio, que nem reparaste que no mesmo lugar também se encontravam os records de temperaturas elevadas também nos Estados Unidos. Basta mudar dias e parâmetros.
> 
> Ora repara:
> 
> ...






Obviamente que também se estão a bater recordes de calor, o que eu digo é que os records de frio e neve estão claramente a sobrepor-se progressivamente aos de calor, basta estar atento.Ora analisa atentamente  http://www.iceagenow.com/Record_Lows_2008.htm 
As temperaturas do Giss já aqui o disse não merecem a minha confiança simplesmente pelo facto de com a excepção do território dos Estados Unidos
o Giss não descontar ás temperaturas o efeito illha de calor bem como estações meteorológicas junto a saidas de ar condicionado, etc, é também ignorado pelo Giss uma grande parte do território Mundial.

Em relação as tuas palavras de eu estar obcecado com o frio, penso que realmente é bastante incómodo para quem estiver obcecádo com o calor que vai destruir o Mundo,etc(no tempo dos dinossauros as temperaturas eram muito mais altas e o Mundo não acabou); verificar que as vagas de frio ganham terreno a grande velocidade. É também muito díficil conseguirem admitir que este Inverno em Portugal em termos de neve, é de facto especial no contexto das ultimas décadas.



André estarás tu obstinado pelo Aquecimento Global?

Não me parece que estejas a acompanhar a evolução da situação...

Andará o Met Office obstinado com o........Arrefecimento Global...?

O Met Office, um dos grandes defensores do Aquecimento eterno vem agora 

dizer que........... estamos em Arrefecimento Global até 2014 e que após 2014

então sim retomará o aquecimento. 


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/w...-and-ice-forecast-for-rest-of-the-winter.html

Eu digo que continuará a arrefecer.

Dizem isto para não cairem da cadeira de repente e terem de admitir que 

estavam errados. Em 2014 vão dizer que o Aquecimento virá daí a não sei 

quantos anos entretanto as pessoas vão-se esquecendo das previsões 

brutais que fizeram 


Até o Met Office vê Arrefecimento tal como o vêm as pessoas do Norte e 

Centro de Portugal continuamente assoladas por nevões este Outono-Inverno.

Será que estamos todos obstinados com neve e frio e este Inverno está a 

ser normal comparativamente ás últimas decadas?

Penso que não


----------



## psm (8 Fev 2009 às 09:42)

Vou novamente fazer uma pergunta que já fiz anteriormente que dei a resposta num post a seguir:

 O que é que acontece a 1 kg de carvão que esteve armazenado durante 250 milhões de anos aproxidamente(carbonico) e que está a ser queimado ao ritmo que todos vemos?


ps: Salientar que não sou um warmer nem cooler! Não gosto é que leve uma lavagem cerebal tanto de um lado como do outro.


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2009 às 10:55)

Eu continuo com a  mesma opinião que sempre expressei nas poucas vezes que intervim neste tópico.

Agarrar em factos pontuais para tentar provar uma teoria é errado!

São preciso estudos, trabalho científico, seriedade...


Dizer que o planeta está a aquecer ou arrefecer baseado em sites, blogs e afins não tem o mínimo de valor... É eternizar uma discussão que não faz sentido e que não levará a lado nenhum.


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 11:44)

faz-me confusao alguns de voces nao acreditarem em previsões a 380h e acreditarem em previsões de varios meses/anos
o que observo é que tivemos 3 ou 4 anos muito amenos até agora e que , devido ao reacendimento de alguns fenomenos como o PDO ou o la niña (que perturbaram o padrao existente) poderemos vir a ter uns 3 ou 4 anos mais extremados mas nao necssariamente mais frios ou quentes, apenas mais extremados.....com veroes quentes e invernos frios ou vice-versa com invernos chuvosos e veroes secos e vice-versa, etc etc etc.


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 13:30)

Orvalho disse:


> Obviamente que também se estão a bater recordes de calor, o que eu digo é que os records de frio e neve *estão claramente* a sobrepor-se progressivamente aos de calor, basta estar atento..



Se é assim tão claro, porque é que ainda assim, e falando nos Estados Unidos, a anomalia de temperatura anual foi +0,1ºC ??

2008 Annual Climate Review U.S. Summary 



Orvalho disse:


> Em relação as tuas palavras de eu estar obcecado com o frio, penso que realmente é bastante incómodo para quem estiver obcecádo com o calor que vai destruir o Mundo,etc(no tempo dos dinossauros as temperaturas eram muito mais altas e o Mundo não acabou); verificar que as vagas de frio ganham terreno a grande velocidade. É também muito díficil conseguirem admitir que este Inverno em Portugal em termos de neve, é de facto especial no contexto das ultimas décadas.



Obcecado no sentido de no mesmo link haver records de frio e de calor. E apenas pegaste naquilo que te interessou. Sem sequer teres reparado se o numero de records de calor, ter sido >, < ou = ao número de records de frio.
É isso que eu acho de obsessão por um assunto. É só pegar naquilo que vai de encontro ao interessado.

Quanto a Portugal, é muito bom ver que a neve voltou! E acredita que eu sou o primeiro a ficar feliz por isso. Agora dizer-se que por ter nevado "x" vezes significa que o Inverno está a ser o mais frio das últimas décadas, é completamente diferente! Completamente mesmo. E nem é preciso ir muito atrás para vermos Janeiros bem mais frios que este de 2009. Ou estou errado?




Orvalho disse:


> André estarás tu obstinado pelo Aquecimento Global?
> 
> Não me parece que estejas a acompanhar a evolução da situação...
> 
> ...



Em relação às pessoas do norte e centro já respondi.
Apesar da neve, lá na terra, e até ao momento, a água congelou muito menos vezes nos canos do que em 2005. Os dias em que a geada cai e permanece semanas inteiras são bem mais frios, acredita. Tenho casa, lameiros e terrenos em Montemuro. E apesar de viver em Lisboa sei do que falo.

Obstinado pelo Aquecimento Global? Mas é claro que não!
Já disse e repito! São poucos aqueles que gostam tanto de neve como eu...

O que me "irrita", é pegar-se em coisas locais para justificar o frio.

Vê-lá se aqueles que só vêem o arrefecimento global, vieram dizer que em Janeiro se bateu um record absuloto de 7ºC no norte do Canadá, quando o normal seriam -35ºC. Um record sem precedentes. Ou vê-lá se essas mesmas pessoas falam agora da onda de calor que se vive na Austrália. Uma onda de calor também sem precedentes.

Não, disso não se fala. Fala-se apenas do frio!

O frio não é uma crença! Tal como o calor não o é!

Acima de tudo devemos ser científicos. E olhar de igual para igual.
E não é isso que acontece aqui no fórum!

E se aqui tomo tantas vezes o papel de warmer, não significa que o seja. Apenas venho equilibrar, tal como equilibro sendo um colder, quando me falam que estamos em claro aquecimento global.

E são essas crenças, esses desejos de frio e de calor que claramente me irritam!


----------



## Orvalho (8 Fev 2009 às 14:07)

AnDré disse:


> Se é assim tão claro, porque é que ainda assim, e falando nos Estados Unidos, a anomalia de temperatura anual foi +0,2ºC ??
> 
> 2008 Annual Climate Review U.S. Summary
> 
> ...








É evidente que o tempo anticiclónico é mais frio. Tu deves é comparar os 

efeitos da passagem de superficies frontais neste Outono-Inverno com outras 

situações semelhantes em anos anteriores. E aí vês que em situações em que 

caía agua, este ano cai neve.

Não deves comparar um Inverno com circulação atlântica(o actual) e 

dizeres que é menos frio que um Inverno com mais circulação Anticiclónica e  

com esse argumento dizeres que não estamos num Inverno frio.

Se condiderares a circulação de Oeste e Noroeste verás que está muito mais 

frio este ano. A neve é prova disso.

Quando tivermos um Inverno mais anticiclónico então sim compara com o de 

2005.

Em relação ás minhas crenças, são baseadas em vários factores e estudos de 

cientistas, sobre a influencia dos ciclos Solares no clima bem como 

relação entre as órbitas dos planetas e o clima da terra. 

Já deixei aqui no forum informação e alguns links sobre isso.

Pesquiza que é bastante interessante


offtopic-
 até acho que os presentimentos muitas vezes podem ser muito exactos e há muitos estudos cientificos sobre isso


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 14:38)

Orvalho disse:


> É evidente que o tempo anticiclónico é mais frio. Tu deves é comparar os
> 
> efeitos da passagem de superficies frontais neste Outono-Inverno com outras
> 
> ...



Mas já fiz essa questão ontem, Orvalho.
A segunda quinzena de Janeiro de 2008 foi anticiclónica. E não se verificou a evidência de ser um Janeiro frio. Muito pelo contrário.

O que eu vejo é que este ano a neve voltou, e ainda bem que voltou, sem que para isso tenham sido precisas vagas de frio. Porquê? Porque com as temperaturas médias nos meses mais frios em Portugal, é mais do que normal que venha a nevar, ou não?
Provavelmente, e este Janeiro a anomalia de temperatura no nosso país não deve ter ido muito além dos -1ºC. Um valor superado em muitos outros anos recentes. 

E quanto à neve, numa região qualquer, onde a temperatura média mensal sejam -10ºC, e neve durante todo o mês forte e feio embora com temperaturas de -2ºC, batendo-se todos os records de acumulação de neve, havendo avalanches, vitimas mortais, prejuízos mais que muitos, etc, chegar-se-à ao final do mês com uma anomalia de +8ºC. E no cálculo do arrefecimento/aquecimento global, é isso que conta. Assim como contou aquele meu exemplo de Chenzhou, e que também não comentaste.
De que valeu o catastrófico e gelado Inverno, se ainda assim acabaram o ano com uma anomalia de +0,8ºC?

Eu até sou uma pessoa de fé, mas nesta história do clima, sou o mais anti-crenças que possas imaginar. Mesmo gostando de neve.
Até porque numa questão de valores e números, não vejo qualquer espaço para elas.


----------



## Orvalho (8 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

AnDré disse:


> Mas já fiz essa questão ontem, Orvalho.
> A segunda quinzena de Janeiro de 2008 foi anticiclónica. E não se verificou a evidência de ser um Janeiro frio. Muito pelo contrário.
> 
> O que eu vejo é que este ano a neve voltou, e ainda bem que voltou, sem que para isso tenham sido precisas vagas de frio. Porquê? Porque com as temperaturas médias nos meses mais frios em Portugal, é mais do que normal que venha a nevar, ou não?
> ...






André respeito a tua opinião ainda para mais gostas de neve como eu e 

tudo

Acredito sinceramente não por crença mas por tudo o que tenho lido e 

compreendido que vem aí um grande arrefecimento, mesmo para mim que 

gosto muito de neve penso que vai haver até neve a mais, mas respeito 

todos os pontos de vista na observação dos fenómenos meteorológicos 

destes dias. Se dizes que isto é tudo normal nas ultimas decadas então 

porque é que não nevava desta maneira com muito mais frequência?

Tem que haver Arrefecimento neste Inverno na nossa zona

Em relação á temperatura de Chenzou ainda não investiguei mas o que sei é 

que nesse ano a temperatura global baixou. Pode dizer-se que foi por causa 

da La Nina mas em cenário de arrefecimento global e com uma PDO negativa 

acontecem La Ninas fortes e com mais frequência, então a meu vêr  

são estes fenómenos consequência do Arrefecimento dos Oceanos, 

arrefecimento este que provocará por sua vez uma queda mais pronunciada 

das temperaturas globais nos próximos anos.

Espero que possamos aprender algo um com o outro neste tema tão 

controverso e acima de tudo complexo


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2009 às 15:28)

Orvalho disse:


> Se dizes que isto é tudo normal nas ultimas decadas então
> 
> porque é que não nevava desta maneira com muito mais frequência?
> 
> Tem que haver Arrefecimento neste Inverno na nossa zona



Quanto a mim, e tendo em conta os valores normais de temperaturas nos meses mais frios em Portugal, o que não foi normal, foi ter nevado tão pouco nos últimos anos.

Este ano voltou a neve, num frio que não é desmesurado.

Agora isso, a meu ver, não quer dizer que o planeta está mais frio. Tal como o facto de a Austrália estar mergulhada numa vaga de calor, não significa que o planeta esteja a aquecer.

É por isso que as séries de climáticas de um dado lugar se fazem com 30 anos de observações, e não de 1, 2, 5 ou 10 anos. 
São precisos 10957 dias, sujeitos a records de frio e calor, para se fazer uma normal. 

São precisos muitos anos para se formar tendências. Logo não é num ano, ou num episódio que nos devemos agarrar para defender ou construir teorias.

Digo eu... Sempre disposto a criticar a fim de aprender.


----------



## Orvalho (8 Fev 2009 às 16:50)

AnDré disse:


> Quanto a mim, e tendo em conta os valores normais de temperaturas nos meses mais frios em Portugal, o que não foi normal, foi ter nevado tão pouco nos últimos anos.
> 
> Este ano voltou a neve, num frio que não é desmesurado.
> 
> ...







Discordo. 

O clima pode e já se alterou radicamente em digamos 3 ou 4 anos, 

logo penso que devemos ter em atenção todos os fenómenos meteorológicos

eles não são insignificantes no contexto mais alargado do que denominamos 

por clima e revelam tendencias. A natureza e o clima são sistemas caóticos.

Não pode existir nenhuma regra de 30 anos de observação ou algo do género 

para se definir uma tendência. Penso que é pretencioso o ser humano pensar 

que é possível entender o clima com observações de x anos. 

A natureza não tem qualquer tipo de compromissos comnosco neste tipo de 

questões. 

Temos é que tentar compreende-la e aos sinais que nos envia. 

O actual arrefecimento, até consentido pelo totalmente insuspeito Met Office 

deve ser muito bem estudado e acompanhado porque está a coincidir 

com o estado actual de hibernação solar, possivelmente validando ou não, 

nos próximos anos, estudos sobre a decisiva influência Solar no clima através 

de raios cósmicos.

Ler: The Chilling Stars de Svensmark


----------



## Camone (8 Fev 2009 às 18:45)

Orvalho disse:


> [Some rubbish]



Orvalho,

Tu e outros negacionistas teem que ir a Fa'tima rezar para que essas crencas (eu acho, eu julgo, eu acredito, eu penso, etc.) passem a factos. Infelizmente nao me parece que algue'm ira' ouvir e/ou perceber essas preces.

Como o Vince e Andre' ja' explicaram o TEMPO (weather) nao e' o mesmo que o CLIMA (climate). O clima e' o integral do tempo ao longo de va'rias de'cadas ou se'culos. Ou se preferires, o tempo e' a derivativa to clima. Cada vez que se deriva o ruido aumenta, ao inve's quando se integra o ruido diminui. Referir que este ou aquele inverno foi mais frio e extrapolar para o clima nao faz nenhum sentido e e' desonesto. Embora seja matema'ticamente possivel, extrapolando ruido obtem-se err... ruido! A variancia (as in noise variance of a Gaussian process) do tempo (weather) e' tao grande que amostras temporais (5 ou 10 anos) nao sao suficientes para descobrir "the signal buried in noise". E' isto que os gra'ficos acima de Gavin Schmidt (a climate modeller at the NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies in New York) procuram ilustrar.

Quanto 'a "relação entre as órbitas dos planetas e o clima da terra" pesquisa no Google "Milankovitch cycles", vais ver que encotrara's muita informacao.

"O actual arrefecimento, até consentido pelo totalmente insuspeito Met Office" - Mais uma mentira: Metoffice: 2009 is expected to be one of the top-five warmest years on record

Mas claro e' muito mais fa'cil para os negacionistas (o "tretas anti-eco" e' mais um desses artistas) disseminar falsa informacao do que fazer o duro trabalho de descobrir como a natureza funciona e publicar isso em peer reviewed journals.


----------



## Orvalho (8 Fev 2009 às 19:43)

Vejo que o Met Office anda confuso em termos da previsão das temperaturas nos próximos anos.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sciencea...l-warming-forecast-predicts-rise-in-2014.html

Provavelmente deve-se a diferentes sensibilidades dentro da organização

Pelo menos já não apostam no gráfico denominado Hockey Stick ou algo semelhante.

Parece-me também evidente que o ser humano não tem qualquer controle 

sobre o clima da Terra. É uma ideia ridicula. Tem é que se estudar o sistema 

climático caótico e em constante evolução sem dogmas. A Ciência é isto 

mesmo.

Aqui vão alguns exemplos de alterações climáticas radicais

Eras Glaciais que terminaram e começaram em apenas um ano


http://io9.com/5119304/ice-ages-sta...-its-like-a-button-was-pressed-say-scientists

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2001/12/1227_020102wirclimate.html

Penso que todos nós, eu íncluido, temos muito a estudar e aprender.


----------



## Orvalho (8 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

Camone disse:


> Orvalho,
> 
> Tu e outros negacionistas teem que ir a Fa'tima rezar para que essas crencas (eu acho, eu julgo, eu acredito, eu penso, etc.) passem a factos. Infelizmente nao me parece que algue'm ira' ouvir e/ou perceber essas preces.
> 
> ...





Mas voçê pensa que eu vou dár alguma importância a uma suposta ciencia do co2 que diz prever o futuro a partir de modelos de computador quando nós ainda sabemos tão pouco sobre o caótico sistema climático global.
Uma suposta ciencia que manipula dados de temperaturas para obter resultados.. mais quentes.
Qual a fiabilidade dos parametros introduzidos nos modelos climáticos?
Até agora falham todas as previsões que fazem.



Ainda não andamos todos a dormir.


----------



## Camone (8 Fev 2009 às 22:23)

Orvalho disse:


> Mas voçê pensa que eu vou dár alguma importância a uma suposta ciencia do co2



Claro que nao, o trabalho de um negacionista e' err... negar. Se desses importancia 'a ciencia entao deixavas de negar.



> que diz prever o futuro a partir de modelos de computador quando nós ainda sabemos tão pouco sobre o caótico sistema climático global.



Bom, tu sabes pouco ou nada mas queres que os outros saibam tanto como tu (i.e. nada). O desprezo alia-se ao negacionismo.



> Uma suposta ciencia que manipula dados de temperaturas para obter resultados.. mais quentes.



Nao, os climatologistas processam os dados. Sao os negacionistas que manipulam os dados.



> Qual a fiabilidade dos parametros introduzidos nos modelos climáticos?



Mas tu queres mesmo saber isso? Nao me parece. O que tu queres e' negar. Mas pode ser que queiras mesmo aprender, aqui esta' um bom livro (431 pp) e barato (e' de borla) que explica tudo isso e muito mais. O autor e' Raymond T. Pierrehubert, Fellow da American Geophysical Union.



> Até agora falham todas as previsões que fazem.



Mais uma mentira.



> Ainda não andamos todos a dormir.



E' preferi'vel andarem a dormir que a rezar como tu.


----------



## abrantes (9 Fev 2009 às 02:05)

*Teoria defende que mudanças climáticas são naturais*
08 de fevereiro de 2009 • 13h09 • atualizado às 13h09



Muitos dos que negam que a mudança climática seja causada por ações do ser humano baseiam sua argumentação na teoria do cientista sérvio Milutin Milankovic, que assegura que *as variações do clima na Terra dependem das radiações solares*. As descobertas de Milankovic (1879-1958), personagem de uma grande exposição aberta na última semana em Belgrado, na Sérvia, permitiram ajudar a entender um dos grandes mistérios da história terrestre: os períodos de sucessão das eras glaciais.

A teoria do cientista sérvio dá protagonismo às radiações solares e atribui a mudança do clima a uma combinação de três ciclos astronômicos, explicou à agência Efe Slavko Maksimovic, meteorologista e presidente da Associação Milutin Milankovic. Estas mudanças estão relacionadas com movimentos da Terra ao redor do Sol: a revolução do eixo de rotação do planeta, variações na inclinação de seu eixo e a oscilação da excentricidade da órbita da Terra em torno do Sol.

"*Sua grandeza está no fato de que tentou encontrar o vínculo entre os três fenômenos, algo que ninguém tinha feito. Ele introduziu na pesquisa a matemática, o que foi incomparável, e no final sobrepôs os três fenômenos. O resultado ou conseqüência desses fenômenos é nosso clima*", disse Maksimovic. Aplicando seus cálculos matemáticos, Milankovic chegou à conclusão de que o clima na Terra é formado por grandes ciclos que se sucedem, e que agora nos encontramos em uma época que qualifica como "interglacial".

A quantidade da radiação solar influi de forma direta no sistema climático da Terra, no avanço e na retirada das massas geleiras no planeta. Este ano acontece o 130° aniversário do nascimento de Milankovic, e com esse motivo a Academia Sérvia de Ciências e Artes preparou uma ampla exposição dedicada a sua obra.

O sérvio trabalhou em sua teoria por 30 anos, desde 1910, e publicou suas pesquisas primeiro em alemão, língua na qual estudou Engenharia Civil em Viena, no começo do século XX. Maksimovic explicou à Efe que o fator humano não pode influir no processo de mudança climática definido por Milankovic. "O homem não pode mudar a posição do Sol, nem da Terra, nem a quantidade (de energia solar) que chega ao planeta", disse.

Mas a mudança do clima pela ação humana, o uso cada vez maior de combustíveis fósseis e a poluição incontrolada "também têm sua influência, dependendo da quantidade das matérias que causam o efeito estufa", acrescentou. "Cada vez mais se usa a teoria de Milankovic também para estabelecer em que medida tudo isso pode influir, o natural e o artificial. O que é seguro é que não podemos influir nas leis naturais e suas consequências. Quanto ao artificial, o homem o causou e por conseguinte pode trocá-lo", declarou.

Por seus méritos na pesquisa sobre a Terra e a mecânica celeste, duas crateras em Marte e na Lua receberam o nome do cientista sérvio. Além disso, foi um dos pioneiros da "paleoclimatologia", criador do primeiro modelo numérico do clima, fundador da climatologia cósmica e cientista responsável pela primeira interpretação matemática das mudanças da localização dos pólos da Terra.

Os testes empíricos geológicos e o grande projeto científico mundial CLIMAP (Climate: Long-range Investigation, Mapping, and Prediction) responderam nos anos 70 algumas dúvidas em torno de sua teoria, que, além disso, é aplicável a outros planetas. 

Fonte
http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/interna/0,,OI3501296-EI238,00.html


----------



## Orvalho (9 Fev 2009 às 09:16)

Camone disse:


> Claro que nao, o trabalho de um negacionista e' err... negar. Se desses importancia 'a ciencia entao deixavas de negar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Admite que o ser humano tem poucas pistas em relação ao futuro climático 

do planeta. Se não admites isto, então és tu quem nada sabe de Ciência.

A Ciência é a eterna procura da verdade e porquê?

Porque nunca sabemos tudo

Eu não nego que haja aquecimento provocado pelo co2 que é emitido pelo 

homem.

O que digo é que tão insignificante que se perde no ruido climático.

Já que dizes saber muito sobre este tema, explica lá esta "coincidencia"

de Júpiter e Marte terem estado em aquecimento num timming coincidente

com o da Terra. Marte aqueçeu 0.5C desde a decada de 70.

Sendo impossivel esse aquecimento ter sido provocado pelo nosso co2

deveriamos estudar a possibilidade da influencia dos ciclos solares, ou pelo

menos estudar os inumeros factores que podem originar Aquecimento num 

determinado planeta.

A Terra ao longo de toda a sua história esteve sempre a aquecer e a 

arrefecer como provam os, já agora em inglês, Ice Cores.

Como tal não existe nenhum normal climático, o clima está em constante 

mudança e a subida de temperatura que se verificou na Terra no ultimo 

século não tem nada de sensacional.


Haverá maior crença e religião que dizer que a ciencia está estabelecida, já 

temos as chaves do clima e nada nos fará sair do nosso rumo, sabemos qual 

o futuro do clima, fazem gráficos com subidas de temperatura global 

impressionantes que depois não se verificam.(Hockey Stick) com base em 

modelos de computador que nem conseguem dominar as variáveis da 

atmosfera para predizerem o tempo que vai fazer daqui a 15 dias, haverá 

maior Religião que esta?



Ciencia também é partilha de informação e debate de ideias.

Eu penso que quem tem falta de argumentos, visões sectarias e dogmáticas 

e julga arrogantemente conheçer as chaves do clima  imagine-se o rumo 

que o clima vai seguir e depois recorre ao insulto pessoal para não debater...


----------



## psm (9 Fev 2009 às 09:40)

Orvalho disse:


> Admite que o ser humano tem poucas pistas em relação ao futuro climático
> 
> do planeta. Se não admites isto, então és tu quem nada sabe de Ciência.
> 
> ...






Eu tinha feito uma pergunta, se por acaso viu?


----------



## Orvalho (9 Fev 2009 às 10:45)

psm disse:


> Eu tinha feito uma pergunta, se por acaso viu?




Peço desculpa por só agora responder

É o CO2 um Gaz causador de um efeito de estufa com influência significativa 

nas temperaturas globais?

http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/greenhouse_data.html


Relação entre o CO2 e a Temperatura Global

Ao longo da histório a temperatura aumentou sempre antes dos niveis de CO2, ou seja, ao longo dos ultimos milhões de anos o CO2 nunca provocou aumentos de temperatura, esta é a mensagem dos Ice Cores.

http://www.heartland.org/policybot/results/22787/Report_Temperature_Changes_Precede_CO2_Changes.html


Mas a tua questão é se esta influência humana no sistema está a provocar aumentos de temperatura, penso que não. O CO2 não tem propriedades de efeito de estufa suficientes para interferir de forma significativa nas temperaturas globais.
Vêr primeiro link que coloquei.

Espero têr contribuido


----------



## Orvalho (9 Fev 2009 às 15:10)

Bom, tu sabes pouco ou nada mas queres que os outros saibam tanto como tu (i.e. nada). O desprezo alia-se ao negacionismo.

Nao, os climatologistas processam os dados. Sao os negacionistas que manipulam os dados.

E' isto que os gra'ficos acima de Gavin Schmidt (a climate modeller at the NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies in New York) procuram ilustrar.






Ainda bem que falaste de Gavin Schmidt e do GISS

Queres saber o que é manipulação de dados para se obter...calor?

Vê lá se aprendes alguma coisa numa conversa séria de verdadeiros 

cientistas.

http://www.climateaudit.org/?p=4901#more-4901


----------



## Orvalho (9 Fev 2009 às 18:30)

Camone disse:


> Claro que nao, o trabalho de um negacionista e' err... negar. Se desses importancia 'a ciencia entao deixavas de negar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orvalho (9 Fev 2009 às 19:41)

Mais info sobre a relação 

Ciclos Solares-Raios Cósmicos-Temperaturas 

Leitura muito interessante. Para estudar mas sem a pretenção de termos 

certezas absolutas.

http://www.davidarchibald.info/papers/Failure To Warm.pdf

http://www.davidarchibald.info/papers/Solar Cycles 24 and 25 and Predicted Climate Response.pdf

http://www.davidarchibald.info/pape... Unites States David Archibald March 2008.pdf

http://www.davidarchibald.info/papers/Climate Outlook to 2030.pdf


----------



## Camone (9 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

Orvalho disse:


> [A huge amount of rubbish]



heartland.org? climateaudit.org? Nao admira que andes com uma grande confusao nessa cabeca, cada vez the enterras mais nesse buraco da ignorancia itencional, desesperadamente fazendo copy and pastes de lixo recolhido na web como se isso fosse uma escada de salvacao para sair do buraco.

Eu por acaso ate' fui ver um desses links mas vi que nao valia perder mais tempo apo's ler isto escrito pelo Steve McIntyre:

"Neither CRU nor NOAA have archived any source code for their calculations, so it is impossible to know for sure exactly what they do. However, I am unaware of any published documents by either of these agencies that indicate that they "correct" their temperature index for UHI effect (as Gavin claims here) and so I'm puzzled as to how Gavin expects D'Aleo to be able to "know" that they carry out such corrections."

Isto e' o mesmo que dizer que um ca'bula tem direito a copiar porque se tiver so' os dados entao nunca conseguira' resolver o problema.
Este Steve McIntyre sofre de "delusional paranoia" e e' utilizado pelos negacionistas como o idiota de servico. Estou mesmo a ver que ele e' um dos teus santos preferidos. Continua a rezar.

By the way, how much are you paid to keep polluting this forum with all this rubbish you keep collecting from the web? You seem to hang around all the time in here, lurking like a crocodile on a river bank. May I suggest you read the book I've indicated above, though I suspect that would be too clean, you prefer to keep scavenging on the internet.


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

Camone disse:


> Este Steve McIntyre sofre de "delusional paranoia" e e' utilizado pelos negacionistas como o idiota de servico. Estou mesmo a ver que ele e' um dos teus santos preferidos. Continua a rezar.



Eu discordo um pouco, o McIntyre é para mim um céptico que até admiro bastante, na verdade o único céptico entre os milhares que eu me dou ao trabalho de ler e seguir regularmente e com atenção (talvez outro raro seja o William M. Gray) pois acho que muitas coisas que ele tem investigado e denunciado são úteis para a ciência (que eu nunca vejo como sendo de consensos)  que nestes últimos anos nem sempre se comporta da forma mais transparente e humilde (mesmo o episódio de confronto sobre o hockeystick entre McKitrick/McIntyre vs. Mann/Bradley/Hughes esteve na altura  longe de ser transparente por parte dos últimos e essa falta de transparência e um monte de trapalhadas que se seguiu ainda hoje cobra juros bastante altos nesta discussão).

O Steve McIntyre nada tem a ver com as tretas dos lugares comuns, aka, lixo que pululula por aí, no blogue dele não o vês a escrever os disparates do costume sobre a  neve ou o frio em local x a propósito do suposto fim do aquecimento global ou qualquer outra das muitas tretas desse género. Claro que há sempre uma enorme dose de "cherry picking" naquilo que ele tem feito (falarei disso em resposta a um post do Orvalho quando tiver um pouco de tempo) mas ao longo dos últimos anos é uma pessoa que pelo menos a mim conquistou o meu respeito sobretudo pelo tempo e trabalho que investe no seu cepticismo e por nada ter a ver com as tretas ignorantes que se lêem por aí. Ainda esta semana ele descobriu mais uma coisa que obviamente não está correcta (os registos da antárctica serem com estações que  por vezes estão literalmente  enterradas na neve).

Mas nos próximos dias falarei um pouco do "cherry picking" do McIntyre, ultimamente não tenho tido muito tempo para o fórum.


----------



## Camone (10 Fev 2009 às 01:34)

Vince disse:


> Eu discordo um pouco, o McIntyre é para mim um céptico que até admiro bastante, na verdade o único céptico entre os milhares que eu me dou ao trabalho de ler e seguir regularmente e com atenção (talvez outro raro seja o William M. Gray) pois acho que muitas coisas que ele tem investigado e denunciado são úteis para a ciência (que eu nunca vejo como sendo de consensos)  que nestes últimos anos nem sempre se comporta da forma mais transparente e humilde (mesmo o episódio de confronto sobre o hockeystick entre McKitrick/McIntyre vs. Mann/Bradley/Hughes esteve na altura  longe de ser transparente por parte dos últimos e essa falta de transparência e um monte de trapalhadas que se seguiu ainda hoje cobra juros bastante altos nesta discussão).




E' bastante claro que Steve McIntyre anda com uma "vendetta disguised as science auditor". Os ataques pessoais (ad hominem) que ele faz a pessoas bastante mais profissionais que ele sao um bom indicio. Se eu quiser dar um contributo construtivo 'a ciencia a melhor maneira e' publicar papers em peer reviewed journals, nao andar em blogues a fazer ataques pessoais. Apenas um exemplo:

------------------------------------------------

47  Steve McIntyre Says:
5 September 2008 at 9:11 AM

#45. Gavin, look at the dates of the directory that you linked to in #45. This directory was not available when you made your original comment and was only placed online yesterday after criticism at Climate Audit. When you made your original comment, the online “data” included “infilling”. Your original statement was incorrect. You’re the one who should apologize.

[Response: How about you think about it for a second? Why would I link to a non-existent directory? Here’s an alternative hypothesis: I put in my link when I’d verified that the data was there (which is not the time that the comment was received, but when it was approved). And you were so convinced I couldn’t possibly be correct you didn’t even check. Hence your comment (at September 4th, 2008 at 11:33 pm) accusing me of being ‘flat out wrong’ (echoed by Timo above) and ‘full of crap’ (September 5th, 2008 at 6:50 am), were in fact many hours after the data was there (ftp file date: 04-Sep-2008 15:14). Your continued and persistent accusations of bad faith based on nothing more than your personal prejudices and apparent paranoia are not particularly surprising, but you might want to consider what impression that leaves. Since you appear to want to be treated professionally, I would suggest you act accordingly. - gavin]

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vince (10 Fev 2009 às 02:03)

Camone disse:


> Apenas um exemplo:



Sim, eu sei, conheço bem essa atitude. Há uma certa dose de paranóia nisto tudo, em que a certa altura tudo descarrila sem qualquer controlo, em que eles e se calhar todos nós perdemos a razão e entramos em áreas cinzentas como foi dessa vez o McIntyre a propósito de umas simples pastas num servidor 

Mesmo aqui no fórum recordo-me de ver o user ecotretas completamente passado com uns escritos conspirativos só porque o relatório mensal do IM estava atrasado, numa espécie de delírio alucinogéno e conspirativo a pedir uns rápidos comprimidos de relaxe.

Nesta discussão eu próprio faço um enorme esforço por me manter agarrado a uma ancora cientifica mas admito que por vezes tudo descarrila. Mas entre os disparates e delírios pontuais em que todos havemos de cair, isso não quer dizer que algumas coisas lançadas para a fogueira da discussão não sejam bastante oportunas. 

Mas a coisa que eu tenho realmente reparado é que os cépticos é que são afinal os mais agarrados a certas crenças/dogmas (há uma velha e demolidora teoria bem portuguesa sobre esse tipo de comportamento, mas nem me atrevo a enunciá-la aqui) e são aqueles que mais berram aos outros para terem as mentes abertas que afinal tem as mentes mais fechadas e escondidas da discussão 

De qualquer das formas, gosto de ler o McIntyre e vou continuar a gostar até ter razões em contrário, tenho um espírito aberto quanto a isso. Tal como gostei em tempos até do próprio Anthony Watts, hoje estrela global do negacionismo, que começou por fazer um trabalho quanto a mim meritório no surfacestations.org, trabalho esse que de certa forma até nós aqui no fórum fazemos indirectamente e sempre faremos (denunciar por ex. condições deficientes no registo de temperaturas oficiais), mas que a partir de certa altura em que foi entrevistado para umas cadeias de televisão americanas (acho que foi a NBC ou ABC) virou uma espécie de Jet7 Castelo Branco do cepticismo e caiu desde aí numa espiral de "celebrit aguda", caiu nos lugares comuns de transformar qualquer notícia de frio em arrefecimento global, nem que seja uma simples e normal granizada de Verão no Quénia transformada oportuna (e erradamente) em neve. Por enquanto o McIntyre não se deixa ofuscar por estas tretas, é um tipo muito mais inteligente, e como em tudo na vida, é um prazer ler, discutir, mesmo discordando de coisas, quando estamos a fazê-lo com pessoas inteligentes e não com a tonelada de bacoradas clonadas (repetidas/copiadas/plagiadas até à exaustão..)


----------



## Orvalho (10 Fev 2009 às 19:26)

A relação Ciclos Solares-Temperaturas e a teoria dos Raios Cósmicos de 

Svensmark são neste momento um tema quase obrigatório quando se debate 

as alterações climáticas nos forums de meteorologia e climatologia e até se 

começa a vêr nos grandes media internacionais,tratam-se de linhas de 

investigação perfeitamente legítimas e de grande interesse em termos de 

estudo. 

Por exemplo nos foruns de Espanha equivalentes a este, onde as pessoas 

conseguem expor as suas ideias e estudos sobre o tema sem serem 

insultadas e onde até há tópicos especiais sobre os ciclos solares e a sua 

possível decisiva influencia no clima.

Sinto-me triste por ter suscitado este tema e ainda não ter obtido nada mais 

que insultos. A uma dada altura também eu fui incorrecto na forma como 

respondi a quem me provocáva.

Por isso peço desculpas aos outros participantes no Forum, que aliás em 

termos de 

Meteorologia acho fantástico, é só vêr os albuns fotográficos excelentes, o 

Amor á natureza e ao Tempo e a dedicação e disponibilidade das pessoas 

quando reportam aqui em directo o tempo que faz.


Aqui vai mais um link, foi uma grande alegria para mim ter acompanhado este 

debate entre os anos 2007 e 2008, entre Leif Svalgaard, (para quem não 

sabe, é um cientista (Físico Solar) de top da NASA) e vários cientistas, 

também David Archibald participou neste debate.

Leif Svalgaard, é menos conservador que Hathaway, que errou 

sucessivamente na predição da extensão do ciclo solar 23 e em relação á 

data de ínicio do ciclo solar 24, podem também, nesta leitura extensa analisar 

as possíveis implicações dos Ciclos Solares nas Temperaturas globais.

http://www.climateaudit.org/?p=2470

Até sempre


----------



## Camone (10 Fev 2009 às 21:03)

Vince disse:


> Sim, eu sei, conheço bem essa atitude. Há uma certa dose de paranóia nisto tudo, em que a certa altura tudo descarrila sem qualquer controlo, em que eles e se calhar todos nós perdemos a razão e entramos em áreas cinzentas como foi dessa vez o McIntyre a propósito de umas simples pastas num servidor
> 
> Mesmo aqui no fórum recordo-me de ver o user ecotretas completamente passado com uns escritos conspirativos só porque o relatório mensal do IM estava atrasado, numa espécie de delírio alucinogéno e conspirativo a pedir uns rápidos comprimidos de relaxe.




Nao li esse thread mas estou a imaginar o que aconteceu, anomalia negativa nas temperatura me'dias e o tretas anti-eco comeca logo a gritar que "O IM RECUSA-SE A PUBLICAR O RELATO'RIO MENSAL DE MODO A ESCONDER ESSE FACTO!" 

Claro que cada um le^ o que bem entender e o McIntyre como dizes nao sera' o mais "obnoxious" dos negacionistas mas na minha experiencia profissional, em geral aprende-se melhor e mais ra'pido com pessoas experientes, profissionais e competentes do que com inexperientes, amadoras e nao tao competentes. O McIntyre procura dar uma imagem de um se'rio "climate auditor" mas claro que e' apenas fachada, nao existe nada ali, apenas ma' fe'. Um exemplo recente que ilustra bem isso:

--------------------------------------------

#  Gg, Says:
3 February 2009 at 10:13 AM

Still on the auditor analogy: when an auditor says “how do you get to this number?” you don’t hand him a pile of receipts and tell him “work it out yourself”. If you do that, he will think there’s something funny with your numbers. You let him actually check the work that you’ve done.

It seems to me that SM [Steve McIntyre] constantly complains that he doesn’t get the intermediate workings, which would allow him to see which steps have been taken and replicate the results. And given that he does have a record of finding data errors (in this latest case, errors that had remained undetected for months, including while they were being included in a peer-reviewed paper) he probably has a pretty good idea of what is and is not needed, to check through a data analysis.

[Response: No, he doesn’t. He has a good record of blowing typos in a paper all out of proportion, and using trivia and speculation to try to insinuate that researchers purposefully manipulated data, leading to a huge amount of wasted time on the part of researchers, not to mention government officials and the National Academy of Sciences. Nothing has been learned from this exercise other than one should be extremely careful in dealing with SM.–eric]

What I don’t understand is simply, why don’t you routinely publish those intermediate steps. Most people don’t have the scientific background, or the free hours, to truly dig into the data. However most people with real-world experience know transparency when they see it. And I don’t think most people would consider this transparency:

“If the point is to “audit” our work, it makes no sense whatsoever to provide all the intermediate products used in our analysis. That would defeat the purpose of the supposed “audit”.–eric”

[Response: I do routinely make all our data available, as does everyone else that I know. In this particular case, anyone legitimate who has asked for all our data, including the intermediate steps, has received it. To continue with the analogy with financial auditing, let me very clear on what I mean by legitimate: In the business world, auditors 1) don’t publicly accuse a company of withholding data prior to requesting said data; 2) are not self-appointed; 3) have to demonstrate integrity and competence; 4) are regulated. On this point, if you are suggesting that Steve McIntyre be regulated by an oversight committee, and have his auditor’s license revoked when he breaks ethical rules, then we may have something we can agree on.–eric]

--------------------------------------------

Tal como dizes e' preciso ter um espirito aberto, mas tambe'm critico.


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2009 às 23:02)

Isto não criticismo, é lavar roupa suja...


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2009 às 11:06)

Continuo a achar que o grande problema aqui, está na confusão de definições de termos meteorológicos como:

- Tempo;
- Clima;
- Flutuações do clima;
- Normal climática;
- Alterações climáticas.


Na definição de “_Normal climática_”, no livro Meteorologia e Ambiente, do Professor Pedro Miranda, (manual das aulas de Meteorologia física que frequentei há 2 anos), diz claramente o seguinte:

*“Quando se utiliza um período de 30 anos para caracterizar o clima de uma dado local, deve ter-se presente que esse período não é, em muitos casos, suficiente para eliminar as flutuações interanuais do clima observado.”*


----------



## Laredo (11 Fev 2009 às 15:35)

AnDré disse:


> Continuo a achar que o grande problema aqui, está na confusão de definições de termos meteorológicos como:
> 
> - Tempo;
> - Clima;
> ...



Em minha opnião só estão confusas para quem não quer perceber...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2009 às 20:27)

Só uma perguntinha se faz favor já lavam a "roupa suja depois"?

1) Quem defende o aquecimento global como causa DIRECTA do homem estudou o clima desde que há dados ou o clima centenário ou o clima ao longo dos milénios?

2) Quem defende que não existe Aquecimento Climático ou Global como causa do CO2 ou Homem, qual a o teoria usada, o do ciclo climático?

PS: Por favor não me direccionem para artigos ... está tudo em Inglês e Inglês para mim é o Cabo das Tormentas 
Digam somente resumidamente !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 20:54)

Aurélio disse:


> 1) Quem defende o aquecimento global como causa DIRECTA do homem estudou o clima desde que há dados ou o clima centenário ou o clima ao longo dos milénios?
> 
> 2) Quem defende que não existe Aquecimento Climático ou Global como causa do CO2 ou Homem, qual a o teoria usada, o do ciclo climático?



1- Quem defende o aquecimento global, não percebe nada de clima  está ali a fazer propaganda politica camuflada, isto claro na minha opnião, porque basta recuar 700 anos para perceber que o clima já foi bem mais quente que o actual  atenção que até pode ser um óptimo e brilhante cientista, mas se não pensar pela sua própria cabeça tá tudo estragado, como é o caso de muitos novos cientistas que nasceram na época do aquecimento e que só veêm aquecimento há frente do nariz.

2- Normalmente, e no meu caso penso que tudo isto fará parte de um ciclo, e para manter esse ciclo activo é necessário a intervação a nivel solar, portanto o sol é o grande responsável pelos periodos mais quentes e frios aqui na terra, nisto tambem fazem parte os oceanos que são os grandes emissores de CO2 cá do sitio, que comparados com um vulgar cidadão imetem umas 50 mil vezes mais, daí tão grande variabilidade climática.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2009 às 21:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> 1- Quem defende o aquecimento global, não percebe nada de clima





Mário Barros disse:


> nisto tambem fazem parte os oceanos que são os grandes emissores de CO2 cá do sitio, que comparados com um vulgar cidadão imetem umas 50 mil vezes mais, daí tão grande variabilidade climática.


 ou  ??

-------------------------

*Aurélio*, se contares todos os posts em que eu já disse que associo quase tudo o que aqui é dito a "flutuações climáticas", acho que já dá para escrever mais do que uma página.

Não nego que hajam alterações ao nível do clima. Negar isso é negar que ele é dinâmico. Mas não é tão fácil assim pegar numa série de anos e dizer: "há de facto uma alteração no clima", quando na esmagadora maioria das vezes  se tratam de flutuações.

Em relação ao Homem, respondo-te não com um artigo, mas com um filme.
"O efeito borboleta". Que também já referi neste tópico.  Vê! 

O Homem e o CO2 antropogenénico são uma pequena variável na dinâmica do clima. Não têm tanto valor quanto o sol, nem as correntes oceânicas, nem outros factores de elevada importância na dinâmica do clima. Mas, a meu ver, tem a sua, ainda que muito pequena, cota parte.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2009 às 21:39)

AnDré disse:


> ou  ??
> 
> -------------------------



Sim............ ?? eu mandei o valor meramente especulativo, mas deve andar há volta disso.


----------



## Camone (12 Fev 2009 às 00:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> 1- Quem defende o aquecimento global, não percebe nada de clima  está ali a fazer propaganda politica camuflada,



Outro artista. E quem defende a teoria da gravitacao, relatividade, mecanica quantica, evolucao (Darwin) tambe'm estao a fazer propaganda politica nao e'? Ja' agora, a temperatura e' de esquerda ou de direita? 

Ja' percebi, para ti ciencia e' politica e poli'tica e' ciencia, curioso.

> porque basta recuar 700 anos para perceber que o clima já foi
> bem mais quente que o actual

A evidencia para esse Medieval Warm Period **na Europa** e' escassa, mas assumindo que e' verdade, qual a implicacao disso no recente ra'pido aquecimento **global**? Absolutamente nada, zero.

Mas porque e' que os negacionistas nao escolhem periodos em que a terra esteve muito mais quente que agora como por exemplo no Plioceno (ha' 3 milhoes de anos), no Eoceno (ha' 50 milhoes de anos),  e especialmente no Paleocene-Eocene Thermal Maximum (ha' 55 milhoes de anos)? Se calhar e' porque julgam que a terra so' tem 6000 anos.

>atenção que até pode ser um óptimo e
> brilhante cientista, mas se não pensar pela sua própria cabeça tá
> tudo estragado,

Quer dizer que esses brilhantes cientistas nao pensam pela pro'pria cabeca, sao uma espe'cie de robots telecomandados? Bom, 'as vezes ate' e' capaz de ser verdade.

> como é o caso de muitos novos cientistas que nasceram
> na época do aquecimento

Entao agora tambe'm ja' defendes o aquecimanto global?

>e que só veêm aquecimento há frente do nariz.

Sim, porque como eles sao uma espe'cie robots nao o conseguem sentir, apenas ver.

> 
> 2- Normalmente, e no meu caso penso que tudo isto fará parte de um
> ciclo,

Normalmente? Quer isto dizer que tu 'as vezes pensas de maneira diferente? Assuming there are two components in your thoughts, my guess is that the quality of your posts on AGW follow a Rayleigh distribution with a mean of 1e-3.
Ja' agora qual e' a frequencia desse ciclo? Se lhe aplicares uma boa FFT  ves logo isso.

> e para manter esse ciclo activo é necessário a intervação a
> nivel solar, portanto o sol é o grande responsável pelos periodos
> mais quentes e frios aqui na terra, nisto tambem fazem parte os
> oceanos que são os grandes emissores de CO2 cá do sitio, que
> comparados com um vulgar cidadão imetem umas 50 mil vezes mais, daí
> tão grande variabilidade climática.

Sim, os oceanos sao grandes emissores e receptores de CO2, mas o que isso tem a ver com o recente **ra'pido** aquecimento global? Absolutamente nada, zero. O resto sao umas valentes tretas, mas entendo-te, ha' que manter a essa fe' viva. Sugiro-te 2 alternativas:

1) [Not recommended] Sugiro que va's a Fa'tima rezar para que as tuas arreigadas crencas fiquem ainda mais fortalecidas e a argumentacao continue tao brilhante como a exposta acima.

2) [Recommended] Sugiro que leias este livro (e' de borla) que explica bastante bem quase tudo o que querias (e nao querias) saber acerca do clima na terra. Logo na introducao do primeiro capi'tulo e' explicado porque e' que considerando apenas o sol nao e' suficiente para se obter a actual temperatura me'dia na terra. Isso e' apenas um aperitivo.


O recente ra'pido aquecimento global (com algum ruido devido a outros forcings) e' causado pela queima de fossil fuels, i.e. e' causado pelo ser humano. Beyound any reasonable doubts.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2009 às 01:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim............ ?? eu mandei o valor meramente especulativo, mas deve andar há volta disso.



E voltamos à mesma conversa de há 1 ano. Presente aqui neste mesmo tópico, umas 30 páginas lá para trás.

Ciclo do Carbono, aumento da concentração do Carbono nos oceanos e alteração do pH... Isto diz-te alguma coisa?

Mas já agora faz lá o balanço do CO2 entre a Atmosfera e os Oceanos.


----------



## Kispo (12 Fev 2009 às 16:21)

> A evidencia para esse Medieval Warm Period *na Europa* e' escassa, mas assumindo que e' verdade, qual a implicacao disso no recente ra'pido aquecimento *global*? Absolutamente nada, zero.



talvez a actividade solar do último século possa ajudar a explicar o fenómeno (que pode estar algo inflaccionado pela localização de algumas estações meteorológicas).

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:2000_Year_Temperature_Comparison.png







http://sidc.oma.be/sunspot-index-graphics/sidc_graphics.php


----------



## Camone (12 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

Kispo disse:


> talvez a actividade solar do último século possa ajudar a explicar o fenómeno (que pode estar algo inflaccionado pela localização de algumas estações meteorológicas).



Interessantes esses gra'ficos do numero de sun spots desde 1700, mas nao tem nada a haver com o MWP ou com o recente aquecimento global. Se o MWP realmente existiu foi apenas uma variacao regional (na Europa) nao global. Mais informacao aqui: Was there a "Little Ice Age" and a "Medieval Warm Period"? [IPCC Third Assessment Report]

Infelizmente a actividade solar tambe'm nao consegue explicar o recente **ra'pido** aumento da temperatura global. Pior ainda, nos u'ltimos 20 anos a influencia do sol foi em sentido oposto ao do aumento de temperatura (i.e. explicaria arrefecimento, nao aquecimanto). Isso e' bem explicito neste paper : "Recent oppositely directed trends in solar climate forcings and the global mean surface air temperature"[Proceedings of the Royal Society, 2007]. Podes ver na figura 1e) que a anomalia na temperatura me'dia 'a superficie da terra nao responde aos ciclos solares (figura 1a). Resumo do paper:

-----------------------------------------
There is considerable evidence for solar inﬂuence on the Earth’s pre-industrial climate and the Sun may well have been a factor in post-industrial climate change in the ﬁrst half of the last century. Here we show that over the past 20 years, all the trends in the Sun
that could have had an inﬂuence on the Earth’s climate have been in the opposite direction to that required to explain the observed rise in global mean temperatures.
-----------------------------------------

O u'nico factor que ate' agora consegue explicar o recente **ra'pido** aumento da temperatura *global* e' o forcing causado pela emissao de greenhouse gases pelos humanos.


----------



## Kispo (13 Fev 2009 às 12:44)

aos séculos atrás que foi e não havendo grandes registos, ninguém pode saber com certezas absolutas se de facto o periodo de aquecimento medieval e a little ice age foram ou não a nível *global*

O que eu disse no post anterior foi k a variação da intensidade solar poderia influenciar o recente aquecimento global (que mais uma vez digo, que pode estar algo influenciado pela localização de algumas estações meteorológicas).

No último século, o pico máximo dos ciclos solares atingiu valores quase sempre acima de 100. Aliás, pode-se constatar que só o último ciclo, apresentou um menor pico (ainda assim acima de 100). Segundo vários gráficos que tenho consultado, o pico do calor foi atingido em 1998... existe alguma ligação? vamos ver os próximos 2 anos como correm, uma vez que o Sol parece que vai andar calmo por algum tempo...


----------



## Kispo (13 Fev 2009 às 13:09)

já agora um desabafo... de previsões a médio/longo prazo já eu estou farto! 

basta olhar para as previsões para este Janeiro em termos de precipitação e no k deu... http://www.meteopt.com/forum/105009-post21.html
ou então os dados mais recentes da economia. Diziam que iamos recuar 1% afinal recuamos 2%! foi só o dobro!

podia continuar mas não vale a pena... a facilidade com k se vao alterando as estimativas das coisas (as vezes sem a maioria das pessoas dar de conta) e no fim de contas se compararmos com a estimativa inicial, muitas vezes é assombroso.


----------



## Ecotretas (13 Fev 2009 às 22:16)

Vince disse:


> Mesmo aqui no fórum recordo-me de ver o user ecotretas completamente passado com uns escritos conspirativos só porque o relatório mensal do IM estava atrasado, numa espécie de delírio alucinogéno e conspirativo a pedir uns rápidos comprimidos de relaxe.


Preocupado comigo, Vince? Preocupa-te mais com o IM, e com a sua incapacidade de fazer alguma coisa de jeito. Algum dia a casa vem abaixo, como está a começar a acontecer no Met Office. Aí sim, muitos ditos cientistas vão ter que ir ao psiquiatra. Bem como todos os fieis seguidores de Al Gore, e companhia...
Ecotretas


----------



## Ecotretas (13 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

Já agora, se não conhecerem as referências que fiz ao Met Office, recomendo o excelente artigo http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/2009/02/acabem-com-as-sistematicas-mentiras.html
Ecotretas


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

*Oceanos estão a perder capacidade de absorver e armazenar CO2*

Os oceanos estão a perder capacidade de absorver e armazenar Dióxido de Carbono (CO2), o que provoca um aumento da concentração atmosférica do gás com efeito de estufa, indicam estudos compilados pelo principal instituto de investigação francês. 
"O oceano é o principal depósito de carbono no planeta, mas desde há 10 anos tem cada vez menos capacidade de desempenhar esse papel, tanto nas regiões do norte como do sul", diz hoje um comunicado do Centro Nacional de Investigação Científica (CNRS) francês sintetizando as conclusões de três estudos recentes. 

A capacidade de absorção de CO2 pelas águas oceânicas austrais estava calculada em 500 milhões de toneladas por ano em estudos realizados no início dos anos 90, mas avaliações mais recentes, que os diferentes estudos corroboram, indicam que actualmente essa capacidade será na realidade 10 vezes menor. 

De acordo com o CNRS, o fenómeno da perda de capacidade de absorção de CO2 pelos oceanos em regiões austrais poderá estar ligado a uma intensificação de ventos que induzem a circulação em profundidade da água provocando a subida para a superfície de grandes quantidades de dióxido de carbono retidas em águas muito profundas. 

Paralelamente à perda da capacidade de absorção de CO2, a perda da capacidade de armazenamento passou de uns estimados 30 por cento do total das emissões de carbono nos anos 90 para os actuais cerca de 20 por cento. 

Diário Digital / Lusa

Estão a começar a perder a capacidade ainda não perderam  agora com o friozinho ou as coisas acalmam ou a capacidade começa a aumentar.


----------



## Camone (14 Fev 2009 às 00:55)

Kispo disse:


> o recente aquecimento global (que mais uma vez digo, que pode estar algo influenciado pela localização de algumas estações meteorológicas).



Isso da localizacao de algumas estacoes meteoreolo'gicas afectar o po's processamento dos dados e' mais uma treta dos negacionistas, como esses preguicosos nao conseguem negar a ciencia, estao agora tentar negar os dados.

Por mais calibrados que estejam os instrumentos, toda a aquisicao de dados esta' sujeita erros (variancia) devido a ruido e erros sistema'ticos (offset or bias). E' relativamente fa'cil minimizar esses erros usando um grande numero de amostras, filtros e outras te'cnicas de processamento de sinal. Tudo bastante trivial, excepto para os negacionistas.

Ale'm disso a evidencia do recente **ra'pido** aquecimento global nao prove'm so' das estacoes metereolo'gicas, existem outros meios para medir a temperatura directa e indirectamente (proxies). Medicoes via sate'lite, ice cores (isotope ratios), tree rings, sediments, etc, tudo isso confirma um recente *ra'pido* aquecimento global. Estes dados apenas confirmam o que a ciencia ha' mais de um se'culo atraz disse que iria acontecer, i.e. se se continuar a bombear "greenhouse gases" para a atmosfera a temperatura do planeta iria aumentar. Admiracao seria se todos esses diferentes dados nao confirmassem isso.

> No último século, o pico máximo dos ciclos solares atingiu valores
> quase sempre acima de 100. Aliás, pode-se constatar que só o último
> ciclo, apresentou um menor pico (ainda assim acima de 100). Segundo
> vários gráficos que tenho consultado, o pico do calor foi atingido em
> 1998... existe alguma ligação?

Nao, nao existe absolutamente nenhuma ligacao, le o paper que eu indiquei no post anterior

Uma sugestao, em vez de andares a repetir essas tretas dos negacionistas, le este livro (e' de borla).


----------



## Camone (14 Fev 2009 às 01:05)

Ecotretas disse:


> Já agora, se não conhecerem as referências que fiz ao Met Office, recomendo o excelente artigo http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/2009/02/acabem-com-as-sistematicas-mentiras.html
> Ecotretas



Ecotretas, thanks for the MetOffice link, it makes a very sobering reading, humans (specially us in the USA) are to blame for the recent rapid warming of the Earth, no doubts about that.

I'm baffled about your whingeing regarding the scientific integrity of some people that happen to say something you don't like. I would have thought that by now you'd have gone to Fa'tima to pray to your preferred saints and gods so that all this conspiring against your beliefs should have been squashed. Obviously whoever divine entity is there does not seem to be listening to your pledges. As a result you are forced to behave like a moron. What a pity.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2009 às 11:57)

*EUA: Al Gore pediu à comunidade científica um compromisso forte contra o aquecimento climático*

O antigo vice-presidente norte-americano e prémio Nobel da Paz Al Gore lançou sexta-feira um apelo vibrante à comunidade científica para um compromisso "político" contra o aquecimento climático, um desafio do qual depende, segundo ele, o futuro da civilização humana.

"Quero apenas convencê-los, quando deixarem esta cidade, após a conferência, a envolverem-se na política (paralelamente às vossas responsabilidades) e a começarem a implicar-se neste debate (porque) nós precisamos de vocês", declarou Al Gore, durante uma intervenção no colóquio anual da American Association for the Advancement of Science (AAAS), que se reúne este fim de semana à Chicago, Illinois.

"Estou convencido do fundo meu coração que temos as capacidades de fazer desta geração uma daquelas que alterou o curso do ser humano e os desafios nunca foram tão elevados", acrescentou perante uma audiência muito numerosa, formada por um grande número de cientistas norte-americanos mas também estrangeiros, de todas as áreas.

"Temos os conhecimentos científicos, as tecnologias emergentes, uma nova liderança (na Casa Branca), membros do governo e conselheiros científicos bem como instâncias de decisão que vêm dos vossos movimentos (democratas)", prosseguiu o antigo Vice-Presidente de Bill Clinton.

"Juntaram-se ao serviço público devido a este desafio (do clima)", sublinhou Al Gore, convidando os cientistas na sala "a manter contacto com eles e a juntarem-se à luta".

Gore foi aplaudido calorosamente pela audiência após uma intervenção de cerca de uma hora.

No fim de Janeiro, Al Gore apelou ao Congresso norte-americano para tomar o mais rapidamente possível "decisões audaciosas" contra o aquecimento climático, para fazer dos Estados Unidos o líder da luta pelo ambiente.

Lusa/Fim

É que nem vou comentar


----------



## abrantes (14 Fev 2009 às 15:51)

Na minha opinião o clima sempre esteve e sempre estará mudando agora eu acredito que é prematuro afirmar que ele se altere neste momento devido as emissões de CO2 ,..
Mas de qualquer modo, este ano a Austrália deve por mais lenha na fogueira destas medições globais porque lá indubitavelmente estão se quebrando vários recordes de calor em 2009.


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2009 às 19:14)

Camone disse:


> Ecotretas, thanks for the MetOffice link, it makes a very sobering reading, humans (specially us in the USA) are to blame for the recent rapid warming of the Earth, no doubts about that.
> 
> I'm baffled about your whingeing regarding the scientific integrity of some people that happen to say something you don't like. I would have thought that by now you'd have gone to Fa'tima to pray to your preferred saints and gods so that all this conspiring against your beliefs should have been squashed. Obviously whoever divine entity is there does not seem to be listening to your pledges. As a result you are forced to behave like a moron. What a pity.



by the way why don´t you post in portuguese??are you in the states?don´t you realise that some of the readers of this forum can´t read english?
i hope you consider this


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 19:24)

stormy disse:


> by the way why don´t you post in portuguese??are you in the states?don´t you realise that some of the readers of this forum can´t read english?
> i hope you consider this



Yes, keep the conversation in portuguese, please.
Regards


----------



## thunderboy (14 Fev 2009 às 19:28)

Why did you all start writting in English? 
We're in Portugal!!Dahhh!


----------



## stormy (14 Fev 2009 às 19:41)

thunderboy disse:


> Why did you all start writting in English?
> We're in Portugal!!Dahhh!



camone started not me!!!
as nossas cabeças estao a aquecer com este tema e os efeitos colaterais podem ser


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 20:04)

stormy disse:


> camone started not me!!!
> as nossas cabeças estao a aquecer com este tema e os efeitos colaterais podem ser




Je vous invite à discuter tout ça en français, il s'agit d'un théme trés important!


----------



## Orvalho (14 Fev 2009 às 21:30)

Maunder Minimum ou Little Ice Age(pequena era glacial)

Periodo +/- entre 1600-1750 com o seu auge entre 1645 e 1715
Invernos durissimos, anos sem Verão.

Dalton Minimum

Período +/- entre 1790 e 1830
Clima muito mais frio que na actualidade.

Foram periodos de muito fraca actividade solar

Existe uma relação entre a actividade solar e as temperaturas.

Existe uma relação entre o número de "sunspots" que ocorrem durante os 
ciclos solares e as temperaturas.

Existe uma, maior ainda correspondência entre o Índice TSI(total solar irradiance), ou em português, Níveis de Insolação e as Temperaturas. É uma relação perfeita.
O Índice TSI caminha de mãos dadas com as temperaturas pela história, últimos anos incluidos.


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2009 às 21:40)

Orvalho disse:


> Maunder Minimum ou Little Ice Age(pequena era glacial)
> 
> Periodo +/- entre 1600-1750 com o seu auge entre 1645 e 1715
> Invernos durissimos, anos sem Verão.
> ...



E em que situação nos encontramos actualmente, de fraca ou normal actividade solar?


----------



## Camone (14 Fev 2009 às 21:42)

stormy disse:


> by the way why don´t you post in portuguese??are you in the states?don´t you realise that some of the readers of this forum can´t read english?
> i hope you consider this



Mais de 90% dos meus posts aqui sao em portugues, aonde e' que foste buscar essa ideia que eu so' posto em ingles? 

Assimptoticamente espero que esse numero se aproxime dos 100% , com algumas recai'das por vezes


----------



## Camone (14 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

Orvalho disse:


> [lixo negacionista]



Quais sao os peer reviewed papers que suportam essas tretas dos negacionistas? Nenhuns claro, mas isso nao e' admiracao, esses artistas so' gostam de insinuar, trabalhar nao e' com eles.

Mais uma vez, se essa Little Ice Age realmente existiu foi um feno'nemo regional (Europa), nao global. Nao confundir tempo com clima.

O recente *ra'pido* aquecimento global nao apresenta nehuma correlacao com a actividaded solar nos u'ltimos 30 anos, ou pior, se apresentar ela e' negativa. Isso e' bem explicito neste paper : "Recent oppositely directed trends in solar climate forcings and the global mean surface air temperature"[Proceedings of the Royal Society, 2007]. Podes ver na figura 1e) que a anomalia na temperatura me'dia 'a superficie da terra nao responde aos ciclos solares (figura 1a):








Como se pode verificar, a actividade solar tem vindo a diminuir mas a anomalia da temperatura me'dia global continua a aumentar.

Mais um facto, se a terra nao tivesse atmosfera (fosse apenas um rocky planet) a temperatura me'dia global seria 40 graus inferior 'a actual, i.e. em vez dos actuais +15 C seria -25 C. Contra factos nao existe actividade solar ou negacionista que valha.

Em vez de andares para ai' de debitares esse lixo, le^ este livro: The Discovery of Global Warming, by Spencer Weart. E' de borla e pode ser lido online.


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2009 às 09:45)

Orvalho disse:


> Maunder Minimum ou Little Ice Age(pequena era glacial)
> 
> Periodo +/- entre 1600-1750 com o seu auge entre 1645 e 1715
> Invernos durissimos, anos sem Verão.
> ...



nao foi num desses anos que explodiu um vulcao na indonesia? os efeitos da poeira duraram decadas e um desses efeitos é diminuir a T.global


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2009 às 09:47)

Camone disse:


> Mais de 90% dos meus posts aqui sao em portugues, aonde e' que foste buscar essa ideia que eu so' posto em ingles?
> 
> Assimptoticamente espero que esse numero se aproxime dos 100% , com algumas recai'das por vezes



ok mas porque é que as vezes postas 
em ingles


----------



## Orvalho (15 Fev 2009 às 10:12)

Actualmente estamos num periodo de ciclos solares muito fracos sugerindo um novo Dalton ou mínimo de Maunder.
O Solar Radio Flux de 10.7cm, é um óptimo indicador relativamente á energia emanada pelo Sol, encontra-se em valores muito baixos sugerindo que ainda estamos em fase de transição entre o ciclo solar 23 e 24.
Quanto mais duradouro for o ciclo solar,neste caso,o 23, maior será a duração e a amplitude do próximo ciclo 24.
A Terra poderá estar á beira de um grande Arrefecimento por enquanto ainda disfarçado pela inércia dos Oceanos e o calor neles retido.
Ciclos solares mais longos e mais fracos-temperaturas mais frias na Terra.

TSI
http://biocab.org/Amplitude_Solar_Irradiance.html#anchor_22


----------



## Orvalho (15 Fev 2009 às 10:39)

stormy disse:


> nao foi num desses anos que explodiu um vulcao na indonesia? os efeitos da poeira duraram decadas e um desses efeitos é diminuir a T.global




http://www.mitosyfraudes.org/Calen/Year1816.html

Haverá relação entre actividade solar,sunspots por exemplo, e a ocorrência de actividade vulcanica seja ela á superficie ou submarina?


----------



## Orvalho (15 Fev 2009 às 11:33)

Orvalho disse:


> Actualmente estamos num periodo de ciclos solares muito fracos sugerindo um novo Dalton ou mínimo de Maunder.
> O Solar Radio Flux de 10.7cm, é um óptimo indicador relativamente á energia emanada pelo Sol, encontra-se em valores muito baixos sugerindo que ainda estamos em fase de transição entre o ciclo solar 23 e 24.
> Quanto mais duradouro for o ciclo solar,neste caso,o 23, maior será a duração e a amplitude do próximo ciclo 24.
> A Terra poderá estar á beira de um grande Arrefecimento por enquanto ainda disfarçado pela inércia dos Oceanos e o calor neles retido.
> ...



Correção
"Quanto mais duradouro for o ciclo solar,neste caso,o 23, maior será a duração e menor a amplitude do próximo ciclo 24."


----------



## Camone (15 Fev 2009 às 11:47)

stormy disse:


> ok mas porque é que as vezes postas
> em ingles



Porque 'as vezes ingles e' a melhor lingua para expressar determinadas mensagens. Quando for necessa'rio voltarei a faze-lo, se nao gostares paciencia, o mundo nao e' perfeito. Ja' agora, porque e' que escolheste para tua alcunha uma palavra em ingles ("stormy")?


----------



## Orvalho (15 Fev 2009 às 13:53)

Segundo, Willie Soon e Sallie Baliunas as temperaturas do Medieval Warm Period e da Little Ice Age estabeleceram-se claramente á escala Global.
Eles compilaram uma série de proxies referentes aos ultimos 1000 anos e compararam-nas com as temperaturas do sec.xx

http://www.int-res.com/articles/cr2003/23/c023p089.pdf

Admito no entanto que as temperaturas no Heminfério Norte, particularmente na América do Norte, Europa e no norte do Oceano Atlântico possam ser mais afectadas pela interação entre a actividade solar e as temperaturas durante este tipo de situações.
A ser verdade(tenho de estudar mais este tema), quais os factores que influenciam ou determinam este comportamento das temperaturas?
Será que a actividade solar influencia: Correntes Oceanicas, Vulcões, será um fenómeno resultante da circulação atmosférica?


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2009 às 14:39)

Primeiro: a Little Ice age não foi um fenómeno regional, mas sim global.
Ver http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Ice_Age
Eu não acredito em tudo que o IPCC afirma. Há tanto interesse e dogmatismo que já chateia!

Na Europa todos sabemos dos efeitos do arrefecimento dramático. Como a famine de 1315-1317 ou a de 1840s.
O que acontece é que como o tempo arrefece mais a latitudes acima dos 40º, as civilizações mais subtropicais como a China, os Árabes ou a Índia não registam tantas mudanças dramáticas como os europeus registaram. Quando a Little Ice age começou no século XIV ocorreu o colapso de várias civilizações norte-americanas, o que no entanto é menos falado pois como se sabe na actual América do Norte não viviam ainda europeus.

Acho que hoje em dia se dá pouca importância ao papel que as mudanças climáticas causam nas mudanças civilizacionais, em especial a pressão para migrações, falta de comida e crise económicas. Fala-se pouco disto, é quase como se fosse um Taboo.

O facto é que a Little Ice Age teve a ver com mudanças de circulação nos oceanos e que foram causadas pela redução do input solar. Acho que o link é inegável. Embora actualmente a actividade humana possa contribuir com outro efeito. As coisas no CLIMA não são a preto-e-branco!

Por último, saliento que os efeitos da actual redução solar não são imediatos. A Terra conserva ainda muito "calor" nos oceanos e portanto o efeito vai aparecer mais retardado, do mesmo modo como o Janeiro e Fevereiro são os meses mais frios, cerca de um a dois meses depois dos dias mais curtos de Dezembro. 
Portanto eu creio que ainda irão ocorrer naturalmente vagas de calor e de frio, mas a médio termo a temperatura vai descer e causar as suas mudanças na civilização, eu creio que os invernos mais frios vão surgir mais lá por 2030 e em diante; isto se continuarem os mínimos solares prolongados.
Julgo que o actual "frio" é ainda apenas o ínicio. Mas esperemos pelo ciclo 24 para vermos o que acontece no máximo e no mínimo.

E por último, sim, apoio a causa de reduzirmos as nossas emissões, mesmo que o mundo venha a arrefecer, é sempre poluição desnecessária, não é?



Orvalho disse:


> Maunder Minimum ou Little Ice Age(pequena era glacial)
> 
> Periodo +/- entre 1600-1750 com o seu auge entre 1645 e 1715
> Invernos durissimos, anos sem Verão.
> ...


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2009 às 16:21)

Camone disse:


> Porque 'as vezes ingles e' a melhor lingua para expressar determinadas mensagens. Quando for necessa'rio voltarei a faze-lo, se nao gostares paciencia, o mundo nao e' perfeito. Ja' agora, porque e' que escolheste para tua alcunha uma palavra em ingles ("stormy")?



nao tenha contra o ingles é uma lingua que adoro e há expressões em ingles muito boas e até mais faceis de entender e com mais sentido que em portugues mas estava preocupado com outros no forum que possam nao entender ok...desculpa tar-te a chatear


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2009 às 19:42)

irpsit disse:


> Eu não acredito em tudo que o IPCC afirma. Há tanto interesse e dogmatismo que já chateia!
> 
> Na Europa todos sabemos dos efeitos do arrefecimento dramático. Como a famine de 1315-1317 ou a de 1840s.
> O que acontece é que como o tempo arrefece mais a latitudes acima dos 40º, as civilizações mais subtropicais como a China, os Árabes ou a Índia não registam tantas mudanças dramáticas como os europeus registaram. Quando a Little Ice age começou no século XIV ocorreu o colapso de várias civilizações norte-americanas, o que no entanto é menos falado pois como se sabe na actual América do Norte não viviam ainda europeus.
> ...



Concordo plenamente eu não diria melhor


----------



## Camone (15 Fev 2009 às 20:59)

stormy disse:


> nao tenha contra o ingles é uma lingua que adoro e há expressões em ingles muito boas e até mais faceis de entender e com mais sentido que em portugues mas estava preocupado com outros no forum que possam nao entender ok...desculpa tar-te a chatear



stormy, e' preciso mesmo muito para que eu fique chateado


----------



## Camone (15 Fev 2009 às 21:31)

irpsit disse:


> Primeiro: a Little Ice age não foi um fenómeno regional, mas sim global.
> Ver http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Ice_Age



Antes de mandares esses palpites seria bom que lesses o conteudo do link que indicas aos outros para lerem:

----------------------------------------
"Climatologists and historians working with local records no longer expect to agree on either the start or end dates of this period, which varied according to local conditions."
----------------------------------------

Quanto ao evento ser global, evidencia e' muito escassa/inexistente:

----------------------------------------
"It was initially believed that the LIA was a global phenomenon; it is now less clear if this is true. The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC), based on Bradley and Jones, 1993; Hughes and Diaz, 1994; Crowley and Lowery, 2000 describes the LIA as "a modest cooling of the Northern Hemisphere during this period of less than 1°C," and says, "current evidence does not support globally synchronous periods of anomalous cold or warmth over this timeframe, and the conventional terms of 'Little Ice Age' and Medieval Warm Period appear to have limited utility in describing trends in hemispheric or global mean temperature changes in past centuries."
----------------------------------------

> Eu não acredito em tudo que o IPCC afirma. Há tanto interesse e
> dogmatismo que já chateia!

Isto e', so' acreditas naquilo que tu queres acreditar, interessante.

E quais sao esses interesses, o dos cientistas que querem saber ainda mais acerca do clima ou o dos negacionistas que negam aquilo que eles nao estao interessados em saber? E que dogmatismo e' esse? Esta's-te a referir 'as pessoas que vao a Fa'tima rezar?

> Na Europa todos sabemos dos efeitos do arrefecimento dramático. Como
> a famine de 1315-1317 ou a de 1840s. O que acontece é que como o
> tempo arrefece mais a latitudes acima dos 40º, as civilizações mais
> subtropicais como a China, os Árabes ou a Índia não registam tantas
> mudanças dramáticas como os europeus registaram. Quando a Little Ice
> age começou no século XIV ocorreu o colapso de várias civilizações
> norte-americanas, o que no entanto é menos falado pois como se sabe
> na actual América do Norte não viviam ainda europeus.
> 
> Acho que hoje em dia se dá pouca importância ao papel que as mudanças
> climáticas causam nas mudanças civilizacionais, em especial a pressão
> para migrações, falta de comida e crise económicas. Fala-se pouco
> disto, é quase como se fosse um Taboo.

Quem e' que nao da' importancia a isso? O pessoal no topo do USA Military estao bem conscientes disso.

Mas em parte isso e' verdade, os cursos the Histo'ria vao ter que incluir factores clima'ticos e a erosao dos solos quando explicarem o colapso de civilizacoes. Isso ja' esta' a ser feito nos EUA. Jared Diamond professor de geografia e medicina na universidade de Califo'rnia, Los Angeles escreveu um livro excelente sobre isso: Collapse, How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed


> O facto é que a Little Ice Age teve a ver com mudanças de circulação
> nos oceanos e que foram causadas pela redução do input solar. Acho
> que o link é inegável.

Quais sao os peer reviewed papers que sustentam isso? My guess is, zero.

> Embora actualmente a actividade humana possa
> contribuir com outro efeito.

A actividade humana **contribui** e muito para a emissao de greenhouse gases suficiente para causar um forcing nao natural na temperatura e nao e' apenas actualmente, ja' desde ha' va'rios se'culos atraz.

> As coisas no CLIMA não são a
> preto-e-branco!

Quente-e-frio seria talvez uma melhor analogia.

> Por último, saliento que os efeitos da actual redução solar não são
> imediatos.

Infelizmente a Natureza nao quer saber o que tu salientas ou nao. Neste paper que ja' aqui indiquei va'rias vezes: "Recent oppositely directed trends in solar climate forcings and the global mean surface air temperature"[Proceedings of the Royal Society, 2007] e' bem explicito que nos u'ltimos 30 anos nao existiu nehuma resposta do clima 'a actividade solar (sunspot number). Conclusao:

"Our results show that the observed rapid rise in global mean temperatures seen after 1985 cannot be ascribed to solar variability, whichever of the mechanisms is invoked and no matter how much the solar variation is ampliﬁed."

Figura 4 desse paper:








> A Terra conserva ainda muito "calor" nos oceanos e
> portanto o efeito vai aparecer mais retardado, do mesmo modo como o
> Janeiro e Fevereiro são os meses mais frios, cerca de um a dois meses
> depois dos dias mais curtos de Dezembro. Portanto eu creio que ainda
> irão ocorrer naturalmente vagas de calor e de frio, mas a médio termo
> a temperatura vai descer e causar as suas mudanças na civilização, eu
> creio que os invernos mais frios vão surgir mais lá por 2030 e em
> diante; isto se continuarem os mínimos solares prolongados. Julgo que
> o actual "frio" é ainda apenas o ínicio.

Qual frio? Os 48 C que se registaram recentemente no sul da Austra'lia?

> Mas esperemos pelo ciclo 24
> para vermos o que acontece no máximo e no mínimo.
> 
> E por último, sim, apoio a causa de reduzirmos as nossas emissões,
> mesmo que o mundo venha a arrefecer, é sempre poluição desnecessária,
> não é?

*A terra vai continuar a aquecer*, nao a arrefecer, mas quanto 'a necessidade de reduzir a emissao de greenhouse gases quase todos estao de acordo (excepto os negacionistas).


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2009 às 09:51)

Chamo só a atenção para que haja um pouco mais de compreensão dos colegas foristas.

Para uma pessoa mais habituada a falar em Ingês  é extremamente difícil efectuar algumas traduções para Português, sobretudo de termos técnicos. Experimentem, por exemplo, o contrário escrevendo algo científico em Inglês...

Não sejam fundamentalistas. Se algum membro se sentir mais confortável em exprimir a sua opinião em Inglês, para não cometer erros de tradução em português, por não se sentir familiarizado com a língua, acho que não há o mínimo problema em o fazer.


----------



## Orvalho (16 Fev 2009 às 15:00)

Relação entre: 

Total Solar Irradiance(Insolação) - Variação das Temperaturas Atmosféricas - CO2

Gráfico
http://biocab.org/Comparison_TT-CO2-Solar_Irradiance.jpg

Espero que a humanidade respeite cada vez mais a Natureza e deixe de a ofender com a enorme quantidade de poluição que todos os dias emitimos.

Tenho, no entanto, de lembrar que o CO2 não é um poluente.

O Arrefecimento também será uma manifestação da Natureza, como o foi o Aquecimento.

Se reduzirmos as nossas emissões de CO2, não vejo nenhum mal nisso, especialmente se nos concentrarmos mais em reduzir as verdadeiras substâncias poluentes(espero que isso esteja a ser feito); Isto obviamente numa perspectiva do Aquecimento recente não ser da nossa responsabilidade.


----------



## olheiro (16 Fev 2009 às 18:31)

Sou um comsumidor da sapiência que por aqui vai sendo regada....leitor muito interessado.

Por mais que uma vez, consultei os dicionários para entender o que preten-
diam afirmar alguns dos participantes no debate dado que, frequentemente,  utilizavam a língua inglesa, mas encontrando, invarîàvelmente, dificuldade na tradução, dado que o inglês técnico ou por vezes a forma, não são compagináveis com a tradução literal de uma ou um conjunto de palavras. Como em todas as línguas...

Mas entendo perfeitamente "que só deve calçar as botas quem souber o tamanho delas" donde não se possa exigir a quem quer que seja, que traduza um artigo científico ou o texto de um livro, que é fundamental, no seu todo,  para a compreensão de uma ideia ou opinião,  só porque alguns dos interlucutores não estão à altura de o comprender e que a acontecer....seria enfadonho e eventualmente menos rigoroso...

Mas será que todas as mensagens transpostas na língua original padecem desta complexidade ? 

Por que não citar o autor e o fundamental da ideia ou opinião sempre que possível?

E que motivos justificam que, num Fórum Português, um forista se dirija a outro em Inglês, para um diálogo banal e corrente? E aqui, particularmente comprendo a perplexidade de alguns companheiros. 

A arrogância e a "persporrência" não são aliadas do conhecimento....A humildade ... essa....sim... afasta do nosso juízo o perigo da parolice...

PS: peço desculpa pelo tema extra-agenda. Os senhores moderadores decidirão onde colocá-lo.


----------



## Camone (16 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

Orvalho disse:


> Tenho, no entanto, de lembrar que o CO2 não é um poluente.
> 
> O Arrefecimento também será uma manifestação da Natureza, como o foi o Aquecimento.
> 
> Se reduzirmos as nossas emissões de CO2, não vejo nenhum mal nisso, especialmente se nos concentrarmos mais em reduzir as verdadeiras substâncias poluentes(espero que isso esteja a ser feito); Isto obviamente numa perspectiva do Aquecimento recente não ser da nossa responsabilidade.




No estado actual da terra, o CO2 e' uma substancia poluente e a actividade humana tem estado a contribuir(e cada vez mais) para a emissao de CO2, CH4 e N2O em quantidades tais que estao a causar um forcing nao natural na temperatura da terra. Essa e' a principal causa do recente **ra'pido** aquecimento global. Infelizmente nehum outro mecanismo consegue explicar isso:

Human activities contribute to climate change by causing changes in Earth’s atmosphere in the amounts of greenhouse gases, aerosols (small particles), and cloudiness. The largest known contribution comes from the burning of fossil fuels, which releases carbon dioxide gas to the atmosphere. Greenhouse gases and aerosols affect climate by altering incoming solar radiation and out-going infrared (thermal) radiation that are part of Earth’s energy balance. Changing the atmospheric abundance or properties of these gases and particles can lead to a warming or cooling of the climate system. Since the start of the industrial era (about 1750), the overall effect of human activities on climate has been a warming influence. The human impact on climate during this era greatly exceeds that due to known changes in natural processes, such as solar changes and volcanic eruptions.


Concentracao dos greenhouse gases desde 0AD ate' 2005:








Impacto de va'rios parametros fi'sicos (de processos naturais e actividades humanas) no radiative forcing (W/m^2) do clima entre 1750 e 2005:


----------



## Camone (16 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

olheiro disse:


> Por mais que uma vez, consultei os dicionários para entender o que preten-
> diam afirmar alguns dos participantes no debate dado que, frequentemente,  utilizavam a língua inglesa, mas encontrando, invarîàvelmente, dificuldade na tradução



Antigamente o latim era a lingua franca da ciencia, hoje e' o ingles. Se tu nao sabes ingles paciencia, ignora a mensagem, ninguem te obriga a le-la.  

> E que motivos justificam que, num Fórum Português, um forista se
> dirija a outro em Inglês, para um diálogo banal e corrente?

Mas entao tu agora ja' sabes ingles suficiente para dizer que o (nao) dia'logo foi "banal e corrente"? Sera' que esta's a gozar?

> A arrogância e a "persporrência" não são aliadas do conhecimento....A
> humildade ... essa....sim... afasta do nosso juízo o perigo da
> parolice...

Sim e' verdade, mas e' pena que nao apliques esses principios a ti pro'prio e 'a quantidade imensa de artistas que passam a vida a postar neste thread falsa, irrelevante, inconsequente e por vezes difamato'ria informacao. Um peso, duas medidas.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2009 às 23:51)

Vai meio mundo morrer gelado e vocês andam preocupados a picarem-se uns aos outros em inglês  que tal sentirem o pulsar da natureza ??


----------



## vitamos (17 Fev 2009 às 09:35)

Ontem chamei a atenção para a intolerância relativamente aos textos em Inglês. Continuo a afirmar que mesmo num diálogo banal, se um interlocutor sente dificuldades em se expressar em Português, deve fazê-lo na língua que domina melhor! O fórum é em Português sim, mas temos visitantes de outras nacionalidades também que têm todo o direito de se expressarem!

Infelizmente, como o insulto tanto pode vir em Português como em Inglês arrependo-me já de ter falado! E poucas vezes falarei num tópico que sinceramente, atinge muitas vezes um baixo nível e grosseria inqualificáveis!

Aprendam a discutir os assuntos civilizadamente!


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2009 às 09:44)

Estamos num fórum português é verdade, mas isso não significa que nos fechemos ao diálogo entre outras línguas que não a portuguesa.
Não é por não se saber escrever em português que não se pode participar no meteoPT.com

Já por várias vezes chegaram ao fórum informações, reportagens, mensagens em espanhol, em francês, em inglês, etc, que tornaram esta casa mais rica.

Às vezes mais vale que se escreva numa dessas línguas, do que recorrer a traduções que acabam por friamente (e muitas vezes erradamente), transmitir algumas das mensagens que pretendemos transmitir.

Penso que quando aqui se escreve numa outra língua que não a portuguesa, não é por "mania" ou por "desprezo para com quem não a percebe", mas porque é nessa língua que conseguimos transmitir aquilo que realmente queremos.

Nesse ponto, sejamos compreensivos, e quando tivermos alguma dúvida, nada como mandar uma MP a perguntar o que quer dizer frase "x" ou expressão "y". 

E continuo a dizer, antes isso, do que uma tradução fria e impessoal daquilo que queríamos realmente dizer.



E que o "*Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*" continue!


----------



## rozzo (17 Fev 2009 às 10:51)

Ó Camone não me leves a mal..
Eu até concordo com o que tu dizes, e acho que aparentas ter base científica e conhecimento do que que é o procedimento científico, e do que é credível ou não, do que é válido ou não.. E da maior parte da discussão do tema em si concordo contigo e com os teus argumentos contra os defensores do frio.. Sem dúvida.. Mas acho que com os teus conhecimentos ou argumentos, te fica algo mal uma "aparente" falta de compreensão para os participantes que estão menos dentro de linguagem científica.. E mesmo que seja sem intenção, por vezes fazes transparecer uma certa "arrogância" na forma como comentas as coisas de "cima para baixo", do tipo, "se não sabes física baza daqui".. 
Não quero entrar em guerras, longe disso.. Mas sei lá, acompanhando o tópico, e nem eu sendo responsável do fórum, mas custa-me um bocado ver alguém que até sabe do que fala, entrar nessas "guerrinhas pessoais", e com algum nível de insulto...
Mas pronto.. Sou só eu a falar..


----------



## Laredo (17 Fev 2009 às 17:44)

Ecotretas disse:


> Já agora, se não conhecerem as referências que fiz ao Met Office, recomendo o excelente artigo http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/2009/02/acabem-com-as-sistematicas-mentiras.html
> Ecotretas



Para dizeres isso do MetOffice é 1- porque não leste o artigo 2- não sabes inglês;
Pois uma coisa é ler o que tá nesse blog e outra é ler o texto publicado pelo metoffice

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2009/pr20090211.html


----------



## Orvalho (17 Fev 2009 às 18:12)

Camone disse:


> No estado actual da terra, o CO2 e' uma substancia poluente e a actividade humana tem estado a contribuir(e cada vez mais) para a emissao de CO2, CH4 e N2O em quantidades tais que estao a causar um forcing nao natural na temperatura da terra. Essa e' a principal causa do recente **ra'pido** aquecimento global. Infelizmente nehum outro mecanismo consegue explicar isso:
> 
> Human activities contribute to climate change by causing changes in Earth’s atmosphere in the amounts of greenhouse gases, aerosols (small particles), and cloudiness. The largest known contribution comes from the burning of fossil fuels, which releases carbon dioxide gas to the atmosphere. Greenhouse gases and aerosols affect climate by altering incoming solar radiation and out-going infrared (thermal) radiation that are part of Earth’s energy balance. Changing the atmospheric abundance or properties of these gases and particles can lead to a warming or cooling of the climate system. Since the start of the industrial era (about 1750), the overall effect of human activities on climate has been a warming influence. The human impact on climate during this era greatly exceeds that due to known changes in natural processes, such as solar changes and volcanic eruptions.
> 
> ...






Poderia por favor dizer-me qual a proveniência ou os estudos que deram origem aos gráficos por si colocados? Obrigado


----------



## Camone (17 Fev 2009 às 23:19)

Orvalho disse:


> Poderia por favor dizer-me qual a proveniência ou os estudos que deram origem aos gráficos por si colocados? Obrigado



Claro que digo, e nao e' preciso agradecer, o prazer e' meu, e' sempre bom ver pessoas a quererem confirmar os factos com base na vastissima evidencia so'lida do AGW em vez de perderem tempo em sites negacionistas cheios de lixo.

Os gra'ficos acima foram publicados pelo IPCC Working Group 1 (WG1): The Physical Science Base of Climate Change. Como a Climatologia e' uma ciencia que se iniciou ha' mais de 100 anos a bibliografia e' muito vasta.

Esta e' a pa'gina do suporte te'cnico do WG1. Toda a informacao esta' em ficheiros PDF, clica nos links para fazer o download. As muitas referencias (papers, books, etc) estao no fim de cada documento. Muitas dessas referencias podem ser obtidas de borla na Web (Google) se nao, pede numa biblioteca da universidade.


Num desses documentos (Technical Summary) esta' um grafico que todos deveriam pendurar em casa, a monument to human folly:

Variacao na concentracao de Greenhouse Gases obtidas a partir de Ice Cores e medicoes recentes, desde 'a vinte mil anos atra's ate' agora (ver legenda abaixo). Pode-se ver que nesta escala de tempo o recente *ra'pido* aumento de greenhouse gases parece um Dirac delta pulse:







Figure TS.2. The concentrations and radiative forcing by (a) carbon dioxide (CO2), (b) methane (CH4), (c) nitrous oxide (N2O) and (d) the
rate of change in their combined radiative forcing over the last 20,000 years reconstructed from antarctic and Greenland ice and fi rn data (symbols) and direct atmospheric measurements (panels a,b,c, red lines). The grey bars show the reconstructed ranges of natural variability for the past 650,000 years. The rate of change in radiative forcing (panel d, black line) has been computed from spline fi ts to the concentration data. The width of the age spread in the ice data varies from about 20 years for sites with a high accumulation of snow such as Law Dome, Antarctica, to about 200 years for low-accumulation sites such as Dome C, Antarctica. The arrow shows the peak in the rate of change in radiative forcing that would result if the anthropogenic signals of CO2, CH4, and N2O had been smoothed corresponding to conditions at the low-accumulation Dome C site. The negative rate of change in forcing around 1600 shown in the higher-resolution inset in panel d results from a CO2 decrease of about 10 ppm in the Law Dome record. {Figure 6.4}


----------



## Camone (17 Fev 2009 às 23:51)

rozzo disse:


> Ó Camone não me leves a mal..



Rozzo, nao te preocupes, como ja' tinha dito antes, e' preciso mesmo muito para que eu me chateie 

> E mesmo que seja sem intenção, por vezes fazes transparecer uma certa
> "arrogância" na forma como comentas as coisas de "cima para baixo",
> do tipo, "se não sabes física baza daqui"

E' precisamente ao contra'rio, se eu quisesse encerrava-me na minha torre de marfim (por acaso ate' e' de betao) e nem sequer vinha para aqui postar. Aqui e' tudo mais igualita'rio, ningue'm esta' acima (ou abaixo) de ningue'm (a nao ser claro quando se olha para a ordem dos posts num display vertical). Aqui e' tu ca', tu la'.

> Não quero entrar em guerras, longe disso.. Mas sei lá, acompanhando o
> tópico, e nem eu sendo responsável do fórum, mas custa-me um bocado
> ver alguém que até sabe do que fala, entrar nessas "guerrinhas
> pessoais", e com algum nível de insulto...

Nao sei a que insulto te referes, talvez ter chamado "moron" ao tretas anti-eco (ecotretas). Neste caso eu ate' fui bastante simpa'tico. Mas nao ha' du'vida que com tretas e insultos nao vamos a lado nehum, ou pior, vai-se 'a guerra.


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2009 às 09:49)

Laredo disse:


> Para dizeres isso do MetOffice é 1- porque não leste o artigo 2- não sabes inglês;
> Pois uma coisa é ler o que tá nesse blog e outra é ler o texto publicado pelo metoffice
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2009/pr20090211.html



Nem mais...

Deixo à vossa consideração extraído do artigo:

_“This is just one example where scientific evidence has been selectively chosen to support a cause. In the 1990s, global temperatures increased more quickly than in earlier decades, leading to claims that global warming had accelerated. In the past 10 years the temperature rise has slowed, leading to opposing claims. Again, neither claim is true, since natural variations always occur on this timescale. For example, 1998 was a record-breaking warm year as long-term man-made warming combined with a naturally occurring strong El Niño. In contrast, 2008 was slightly cooler than previous years partly because of a La Niña. Despite this, it was still the 10th warmest on record."_

Ora isto serve de análise para todos independentemente do lado desta estúpida barricada que se gerou! Neste caso as "ecotretas" resultam em tiros nos próprios pés! Estas afirmações provenientes do metoffice são a meu ver muito educativas e são uma chapada de luva branca para muita gente, que defende diferentes ideias!


----------



## Orvalho (18 Fev 2009 às 20:03)

vitamos disse:


> Nem mais...
> 
> Deixo à vossa consideração extraído do artigo:
> 
> ...





O que se passa é que não há consensos no Mundo Cientifico nesta tematica, já vi muitas inverdades cientificas do lado do Aquecimento.
Provavelmente também as haverá do lado do Arrefecimento.
mas  o que eu vi do lado do Aquecimento faz-me questionar, não posso simplesmente aceitar a informação que me é dada nos meios de comunicação social, (até porque eles manipulam a sociedade como querem e lhes apeteçe) 
Existe uma quantidade de cientistas que têm outras teorias alguns deles cientistas de topo.
Exemplo:Petição entregue ao governo dos Estados Unidos contra o Aquecimento Global provocado pelo Homem, assinado por 31000 cientistas só nos Estados Unidos
http://www.oism.org/pproject/

Portanto tem que se questionar

Ainda não tive qualquer resposta por parte dos defensores do Aquecimento 
aos estudos que aqui deixei de cientistas crediveis.
Vitamos diz-me tu ou quem saiba porque é que nestes gráficos os niveis de co2 pouco subiram no ultimo seculo e existe uma correlação entre o TSI(valores da insolação) e as subidas e descidas das temperaturas, ultimos anos incluidos. http://biocab.org/Solar_Irradiance_Climate_Change.html

Esta página arrasa os fundamentos da teoria do CO2. Diga-me por favor quem souber mais que eu, o que é que está errado.
Existem uma leis da Física e da Quimica, certo?
http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/greenhouse_data.html

Quem mente afinal ou será que estão todos errados?

ps: Dizerem que se trata de lixo...,de facto, não chega.....


http://www.mitosyfraudes.org/Calen9/Co2-Jaworowski.html



Não chames nomes(tretas) ou mentirosos ou lá o que quiseste dizer só porque há pessoas que têm têm uma visão diferente da tua.


----------



## Camone (19 Fev 2009 às 01:02)

Orvalho disse:


> Exemplo:Petição entregue ao governo dos Estados Unidos contra o Aquecimento Global provocado pelo Homem, assinado por 31000 cientistas só nos Estados Unidos
> http://www.oism.org/pproject/
> 
> Portanto tem que se questionar



It is curious and very revealing that one of your "credible" references is the www.oism.org, The Oregan Insititute of Science and Medecine (OISM). 

The OISM, which has no affiliations to any recognized scientific body, is a far right fringe body that markets a home-schooling kit for “parents concerned about socialism in the public schools”. They are linked to the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS) which have their own journal, Journal of American Physicians and Surgeons (JPandS, originally Medical Sentinel), where they publish their "peer reviewed" papers on climate (?!). Amongst the many policies they advocate, "the AAPS condemns the concept of universal health care and rejects the argument that health care should be deemed a fundamental human right. Those who promote such goals are presumed ignorant or participants in a multigenerational conspiracy to oppress the populace over generations.". By now it should be very easy to guess where those 31000 "scientists" came from.

My guesses about your posts here are:

1) Someone is paying you to pollute this forum/thread with all this rubbish from overwhelmingly far right linked web sites (probably some obese American who is only interested in plundering the resources of less powerful countries and propagating its own DNA.)

2) You suffer from some kind of delusional desorder which unfortunately revolves around AGW.

3) Just for the fun

Either way, there is no point discussing the science of Climate with you because you are not even wrong.

> Não chames nomes(tretas) ou mentirosos ou lá o que quiseste dizer só porque há pessoas que têm têm uma visão diferente da tua.

Pathetic, what a waste of time.


----------



## Lousano (19 Fev 2009 às 02:00)

Uma coisa verifica-se:

1 - Cientistas que apenas deveriam apresentar factos ou suspeitas sobre o aquecimento global (ou não), fazem campanhas semelhantes a fanáticos;

2 - Os média que deveriam apresentar os facto reais, apenas apresentam o que o "povo" quer ver (não o que por vezes é real);

3 -Um assunto que começou por ser um apenas ecológico foi para outra dimenção, como por exemplo - Os americanos usaram e usam o aquecimento global (ou não) como factor de interesses económicos e principalmente como combate político, tendo até sido cientistas rotulados de "Democratas" ou "Republicanos" porque teriam um tipo de opinião ou por factos que apresentariam;

4 - Um instituto (IPCC) criado para estudar o aquecimento global (ou não), que seria de guia para todo o mundo foi criado através de escolha de cientistas com um nexo duvidoso e que já causou vários embaraços, retirando alguma credibilidade no mesmo;

5 - Por último, que este tema, aqui no fórum, é mais comentado pelo coração do que pela razão.


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2009 às 09:33)

Orvalho disse:


> Não chames nomes(tretas) ou mentirosos ou lá o que quiseste dizer só porque há pessoas que têm têm uma visão diferente da tua.



Em 1º lugar a minha visão não é favor de nenhum aquecimento ou arrefecimento global. Continuo à espera de evidências que me mostrem que uma ou outra coisa está a acontecer consistentemente. Portanto não percebo a  que visão te referes.

Em 2º lugar não chamei nomes a ninguém. Fui claríssimo ao referir ecotretas a artigos que um utilizador que se chama exactamente ecotretas colocou. E que claramente não soube (como quase sempre) ler aquilo que o próprio colocou.

Rest my case.


----------



## abrantes (19 Fev 2009 às 15:37)

*Permafrost Is Thawing In Northern Sweden*

ScienceDaily (Feb. 19, 2009) — Areas with lowland permafrost are likely to shrink in northern Sweden.  Warmer summers and more winter precipitation are two of the reasons.  This is shown in a new dissertation from Lund University in Sweden.







Permafrost is ground that is frozen year round at least two years in a row.  North of the Arctic Circle permafrost is common due to the cold climate.  For several years, physical geographer Margareta Johansson at Lund University has studied lowland permafrost in peat mires surrounding Abisko.  Permafrost is on the edge of its range there.  Johansson states that permafrost is being affected by climate changes.

“At one of our sites, permafrost has completely disappeared from the greater part of the mire during the last decade,” she says.

In areas where permafrost is thawing the ground becomes unstable and can collapse.  This can be a local and regional problem in areas with cities and infrastructure.  Moreover, the thaw can cause increased emissions of the greenhouse gases carbon dioxide and methane from the ground.  Roughly 25 percent of all land surface in the northern hemisphere are underlain by permafrost.

The thawing of permafrost that occurs today is likely to continue, in Margareta Johansson’s view.  She regards it as probable that there will be no permafrost in lowland areas around Abisko in 50 years.

“With the present climate it is likely that the changes seen in permafrost in the Abisko area will also occur in other areas, and my study can therefore provide a basis for studies in other geographic areas that are next in line,” she says.

Margareta Johansson’s research shows that the permafrost in the Abisko area is thawing both from above and from below.  From above it is thawing primarily because the summers have become warmer and because the snow cover has become thicker in winter.  A thicker snow layer acts as an insulating blanket, which means that the ground does not get as cold as it would under a thinner layer of snow.

From below the permafrost is thawing probably as a result of greater mobility in the groundwater.  Margareta Johansson explains that the annual precipitation of both rain and snow has increased dramatically during the last decade.  More rain and more melted snow create more movement down in the groundwater, which thaws the permafrost.  Between 1997 and 2007 a total of 362 millimeters of precipitation fell annually in Abisko, which is a 20-percent increase compared to the mean annual precipitation for the years 1961 and 1990.

The dissertation will be presented and defended at Lund University on February 26, 2009.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/02/090218081629.htm


----------



## abrantes (19 Fev 2009 às 15:42)

vitamos disse:


> Em 1º lugar a minha visão não é favor de nenhum aquecimento ou arrefecimento global. Continuo à espera de evidências que me mostrem que uma ou outra coisa está a acontecer consistentemente. Portanto não percebo a  que visão te referes.
> 
> Em 2º lugar não chamei nomes a ninguém. Fui claríssimo ao referir ecotretas a artigos que um utilizador que se chama exactamente ecotretas colocou. E que claramente não soube (como quase sempre) ler aquilo que o próprio colocou.
> 
> Rest my case.



Me parece uma opinião equilibrada, eu acredito que o clima esta mudando sim isto fica claro aos poucos conforme mais dados vão sendo divulgados.

Mas a grande dúvida é com que esta relacionada esta mudança, com a atividade do homem?? Com ao aumento de emissões de CO2?? Com eventuais mudanças no Sol??
Pelo que me parece a princípio a mudança climática não esta relacionado a emissão de CO2.
Mas eu também não gosto de ter uma visão pré definida de nada, seguimos acompanhando e aprendendo.


----------



## abrantes (19 Fev 2009 às 15:51)

* Arctic's personal greenhouse turns up the heat*

    * 16:20 18 February 2009 by Catherine Brahic
    * For similar stories, visit the Climate Change Topic Guide

It might be one of the coldest regions on the planet but the Arctic is warming twice as fast as the rest of the globe - and now we know the reasons why. Two new studies show that the greenhouse effect is stronger above the North Pole, and that the waters of the Arctic Ocean are acting like a radiator to heat the region's atmosphere.

The warming of the Arctic has been explained before as being due to a positive feedback loop: as the ice cap melts and disappears, more of the dark ocean is exposed: the Arctic's reflectivity, or albedo, decreases. This means less energy is reflected back out into space and the region warms still further.

But that infamous arctic albedo feedback is only a small part of the problem, Rune Graversen of the Royal Netherlands Meteorological Institute and Minguiai Wang of the University of Michigan have now shown.


Driving factors
The pair ran two nearly identical computer models of Arctic conditions. One model reflected the idea that the albedo of the Arctic reduces as temperatures rise and ice melts, but in the other the albedo didn't change.

Graversen and Wang found that even in the model where albedo was "locked", Arctic temperatures continued to warm at well above the rate for the rest of the globe. Preventing the albedo feedback only decreased warming by 15%, indicating that it is not a driving factor behind the Arctic hothouse.

"The results are consistent with earlier work," says Andrew Barrett of the US National Snow and Ice Data Center in Boulder, Colorado, suggesting that decreasing reflectivity was not the dominant factor driving Arctic warming.

Graversen and Wang then looked at what other factors drive warming. Outside of the tropics their models show that the greenhouse effect gradually gets stronger at latitudes higher than 30°N. And the researchers say this regional Arctic greenhouse effect is getting stronger as the ice cap melts.
Exposed seas

This is because less ice means more exposed sea, and a larger surface from which water can evaporate. Since water vapour is a strong greenhouse gas, the evaporation effectively creates an Arctic energy trap.

Barrett and colleagues have also recently pin-pointed another factor contributing to Arctic warming: the ocean is acting like a radiator and pushing energy into the lower atmosphere (The Cryosphere, vol 3 p 11).

By combining computer models and meteorological observations the team found that over the last five years air temperatures have been warming near the Earth's surface more than they have been at higher altitudes. The phenomenon is strongest in autumn and over areas of open water that would have in the past been iced over. A darker pole absorbs more solar energy, water stores that energy and later releases it to the atmosphere.

All this means the shrinking ice cap is playing a triple role in warming the Arctic. The ice is reflecting less energy, the open water is storing more energy, and is also supplying greenhouse gas to the atmosphere in the form of water vapour. Those three factors combine to produce a strong regional greenhouse over the Arctic.

"The surface albedo feedback certainly still has a role but it is one of a number of factors," says Barrett.

Journal reference: Climate Dynamics (DOI: 10.1007/s00382-009-0535-6)

http://www.newscientist.com/article...-the-heat.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news


----------



## Orvalho (19 Fev 2009 às 18:32)

4 - Um instituto (IPCC) criado para estudar o aquecimento global (ou não), que seria de guia para todo o mundo foi criado através de escolha de cientistas com um nexo duvidoso e que já causou vários embaraços, retirando alguma credibilidade no mesmo;



Ora nem mais,o IPCC é controlado por políticos e burocratas, não por Cientistas.
Obviamente qualquer pessoa minimamente inteligente desconfia.
É como este Camone que anda para aqui a insultar toda a gente que não concorda com o AGW só para estragar o debate e a procura da verdade seja ela a favor ou contra o AGW.

Ele não é capaz de rebater isto http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/greenhouse_data.html

ou estes estudos e "data" de cientistas credíveis:
http://biocab.org/Amplitude_Solar_Irradiance.html

ou por falta de conhecimentos ou porque anda aqui deliberadamente a mentir e a estragar o debate. Acho isto VERDADEIRAMENTE INADMÌSSIVEL NUM FORUM


----------



## Orvalho (19 Fev 2009 às 18:53)

Orvalho disse:


> 4 - Um instituto (IPCC) criado para estudar o aquecimento global (ou não), que seria de guia para todo o mundo foi criado através de escolha de cientistas com um nexo duvidoso e que já causou vários embaraços, retirando alguma credibilidade no mesmo;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sr. Camone antes de ser mal educado, rebata por favor esta correlação entre Níveis de Insolação e temperaturas. Rebata também a, modesta (em comparação com os gráficos que sempre apresenta) subida dos níveis ce Co2 destes estudos.
http://biocab.org/Solar_Irradiance_Climate_Change.html


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2009 às 19:02)

eu nem sou colder nemm warmer mas nota-se agum desespero por parte dos warmers deste mundo......já há um topico a dizer que, quando o gelo da antartida descongelar ( a camada tem 2000-3000mts de espessura tal como a da gronelandia ) o eixo da terra vai alterar ( pergunto-me se isto significa mais frio ou calor mas acho que....nao sei porque há 50% de hipoteses de dar para um dos dois).
ainda mais é que este ano bateram-se  records de acumulaçao na antartida.
meus amigos, por favor  deixem de se aniquilar mutuamente e de se insultarem sem sequer terem uma base de debate  solida isto do AG nao é simples e tem muitas vertentes e variaveis que nem foram ainda descobertas
só há uma certeza que é a de que estamos num periodo interglacial longo e com tendencia a manter-se ( em parte devido aos greenhouse gases) mas nao há evidencias de que a terra vá aquecer assim tanto no prox seculo ( chegaram a prever 6Cº DE AQUECIMENTO) talvez até arrefeça ou estabilize ou mantenha uma ligeira subida como em decadas anteriores.
tambem há aqui colders que querem que fique tudo gelado e eu pergunto o que é melhor aquecimento ou arrefecimento.....venha o diabo e escolha!!!!! mas mesmo assim acho que o aquecimento ou a manutençao de temperaturas semelhantes as de hoje em dia é preferivel....
outra coisa, é obvio que os factores que aquecem a terra sao estes: intensidade solar, densidade de greenhouse gases na atmosfera,albedo, inercia termica dos elementos da superficie, calor interno e até factores como a vida biologica e os raios cosmicos...enfim tudo o que possa fornecer energia ao planeta
meus senhores a vida é curta


----------



## Camone (19 Fev 2009 às 23:15)

stormy disse:


> isto do AG nao é simples e tem muitas vertentes e variaveis que nem foram ainda descobertas
> só há uma certeza



Caramba stormy, nao sabia que tu sabias assim tanto acerca do AGW, entao diz la' quais sao essas "vertentes" e "varia'veis" que ainda nao foram descobertas?


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2009 às 08:20)

Camone disse:


> Caramba stormy, nao sabia que tu sabias assim tanto acerca do AGW, entao diz la' quais sao essas "vertentes" e "varia'veis" que ainda nao foram descobertas?



todos os dias ha noticias novas sobre o tema......tu achas que sabes tudo sobre o AGW???? eu digo-te que só sei que nada sei, mas com os dados actuais tenho uma perspectiva "central" da coisa...
tambem é verdade que so tenho 16 anos e muito para aprender mas acho que posso divulgar as minhas ideias nao?
boas


----------



## Camone (20 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

stormy disse:


> todos os dias ha noticias novas sobre o tema......tu achas que sabes tudo sobre o AGW????



Calma stormy, eu nunca disse que sabia tudo sobre AGW ou que tu nao sabias nada , quem diz sabe tudo sao os negacionistas. Mas o facto de nao se saber tudo nao implica que nao se saiba nada, a ciencia e' a arte de tentar ser menos ignorante. Mas mesmo que se venha a descobrir mais "unknowns" isso nao vai por em causa o AGW. A razao e' simples, a ciencia e' um processo cumulativo e novas descobertas/teorias nao poem em causa o que foi descoberto antes, apenas melhoram aqui e ali.

Por exemplo, quando se enviam naves espaciais para Marte, Jupiter ou outros planetas as leis de Newton (mecanica cla'ssica) sao mais que suficientes para calcular a trajecto'ria das naves com a precisao necessa'ria.

Mas se for necessa'ria uma maior precisao, por exemplo se a gravidade for muito elevada, ou a velocidade perto da velocidadde da luz entao tem que se fazer o upgrade de Newton para Einstein (teoria da relatividade). A o'rbita do planeta Mercurio so' pode ser correctamente calculada se se utilizar a teoria geral da relatividade porque esse planeta esta' muito perto do Sol que tem uma gravidade bastante elevada.

A gravidade (teoria relatividade geral) e a velocidade (teoria relatividade restrita) fazem o tempo passar mais devagar (time dilation), isto e' quanto maior for a intensidade do campo gravitacional ou maior for a velocidade mais devagar o tempo passa relativamente a um objecto num campo gravitacional mais fraco ou com uma velocidade menor. Este efeito no tempo em geral pode ser ignorado mas, por exemplo, no caso do GPS satellite system isso tem que ser tido em conta porque senao o erro na posicao estimada seria muito grande. Por dia o relo'gio ato'mico no sate'lite GPS adianta-se cerca de 45.9e-6 sec devido 'a forca gravitacional ser mais fraca e atraza-se 7.2e-6 sec devido 'a muito maior velocidade, comparado com um relo'gio na terra, o que da' uma discrepancia de +38.7e-6 sec/dia.

Sempre existira' muita coisa que nao se sabe em fisica, quimica, etc. mas isso nao impede que o conhecimento existente nao seja u'til. Exactamente o mesmo se aplica 'a Climatologia, tudo aquilo que hoje se sabe e' mais do que suficiente para se ter a certeza nao so' de que o recente **ra'pido** aquecimento global e' real como tambe'm que a actividade humana e' a principal causa desse forcing. Estes factos nao estao dependente de opinioes, sao verificados pela evidencia (measurements) e por teorias cienti'ficas bastante so'lidas (physics of radiative transfer, fluid dynamics, biochemistry, etc). Nao e' por acaso que existe grande consenso quanto ao AGW nas seguintes academias e instituicoes cienti'ficas, por isso quando ouvires dizer que "nao existe consenso" ja' sabes que e' mais uma treta dos negacionistas:

National Academy of Sciences (United States of America)

German Academy of Natural Scientists Leopoldina 

Royal Society (UK) 

French Academy of Sciences 

Australian Academy of Sciences 

Royal Flemish Academy of Belgium for Sciences and the Arts 

Russian Academy of Sciences

Science Council of Japan

Accademia Nazionale dei Lincei (Italy) 

Royal Society of Canada 

Royal Swedish Academy of Sciences 

Brazilian Academy of Sciences 

Chinese Academy of Sciences 

Indian National Science Academy 

Caribbean Academy of Sciences 

Indonesian Academy of Sciences 

Royal Irish Academy 

Academy of Sciences Malaysia 

Academy Council of the Royal Society of New Zealand 

NASA's Goddard Institute of Space Studies (GISS) 

National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) 

State of the Canadian Cryosphere (SOCC) 

Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) 

American Geophysical Union (AGU) 

American Institute of Physics (AIP) 

National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR) 

American Meteorological Society (AMS) 

Canadian Meteorological and Oceanographic Society (CMOS) 

American Chemical Society


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Camone... eu já tive menos dúvidas.

Os institutos europeus começaram como mensageiros da possibilidade da existência de aquecimento global, mas neste momento começaram (em contra ciclo com o resto do mundo, que vai aceitando o aquecimento global) a ter dúvidas ou reservas sobre esse temas.

Depois surgiu a vergonha que se passou nos E.U.A., o que me leva sempre a pensar que existe manipulação política em todos os institutos cientificos.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2009 às 11:07)

A conversa estava a descarrilar outra vez, e por isso as últimas mensagens foram apagadas.

Este é um tema que exige uma mente aberta e critica.
Sem espaço para radicalismos. 

Não é por se discordar de algo que se é necessariamente "negacionalista".
Numa boa critica é que está o partilhar do conhecimento em função da aprendizagem.
Num tema tão controverso quanto este, há que fundamentar bem a nossa opinião.
Não com: "eu acho que...", "eu penso que...", "eu tenho um feeling que..."
E não tarda nada estamos numa de desejos, em que uns gostavam que nevasse o Inverno todo, e outros que tivessem 30ºC e trovejasse todos os dias, o ano todo.

E quando falo em _fundamentar_, refiro-me a estudos! 
Não a blogs de pessoas que escrevem livremente a sua opinião, e que no fundo sabem tanto ou menos que nós.
Falo de estudos científicos!

Além disso, e como já o disse mais atrás numa discordância com um dos membros, neste tema há que ter um espírito aberto.
Ver só calor, ou ver só frio, aí sim, é ser um "negacionista"!

E esse, não é o caminho certo para esta discussão.


----------



## Camone (22 Fev 2009 às 00:47)

Andre', e' bom finalmente ver algue'm com alguma responsabilidade neste web forum ter uma atitude err... responsa'vel 

Atendendo que este thread se iniciou com um post bastante irresponsa'vel, nao admira que a grande maioria dos posts tenha sido heavily skewed towards negacionista/neutro relativamente ao AGW. 

Explicando melhor, o post inicial refere uma publicacao bastante obscura para insinuar que o GW e' um "embuste" (hoax), citando o WSJ e outras publicacoes nao cientificas. Nessa altura, Agosto 2007, e desde ha' muito mais tempo atra's, ja' existia uma vastissima documentacao cienti'fica, peer reviewed, e outra menos cienti'fica (mais acessi'vel ao cidado me'dio) que explicavam porque e' que milhares de cientistas trabalhando independentemente chegaram todos mais ou menos 'a mesma conclusao: a u'nica coisa que pode explicar o recente *ra'pido" aumento (forcing) da temperatura global sao os sub-produtos da actividade humana (fossil fuel burning). Foi algum link a um desses muitos documentos fornecido no post inicial? Nao, nenhum, zero.

E' claro que houve uma hidden agenda na base dessa decisao (talvez publicitar a referida publicacao ou ajudar o senator Inhofe). Por isso nao admira que a discussao tenha andado descarrilada, e assim ira' continuar, o que nasce torto tarde ou nunca se endireita. Talvez melhorasse se a argumentacao fosse baseada em peer reviewed papers como sugeres mas isso significaria acabar com os negacionistas


----------



## Orvalho (22 Fev 2009 às 17:27)

Vamos mais uma vez a factos:

31072 Cientistas Americanos assinaram uma petição negando o AGW.

9021 destes Cientistas com (PhDs) são de alto nível académico, de Harvard, etc.

No site desta iniciativa podem consultar-se as qualificações destes Cientistas.

http://petitionproject.org/


Então não é que o Gás com maior efeito de estufa é o Vapor de Água.

Surpreendente será...mas só para alguns


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 18:05)

Orvalho disse:


> Então não é que o Gás com maior efeito de estufa é o Vapor de Água.
> 
> Surpreendente será...mas só para alguns



Comentando esta frase e comparando H2O com o CO2. 

Quantidades na atmosfera (em %):
Vapor de água: ~1%
CO2: ~0,038%.
Ou seja, existe 26 vezes mais vapor de água do que CO2 na atmosfera.

Contribuição para o efeito de estufa no planeta:
Vapor de água: de 36 a 70%.
CO2: de 9 a 26%.

Conclusão: Apesar de haver muito mais vapor de água na atmosfera, o poder de efeito de estufa do CO2 (comparação quantidade vs efeito) é muito maior. 

Mais informações aqui:
 Greenhouse gas
 Earth's_atmosphere
 Carbon dioxide
 Carbon_dioxide In_the_oceans


----------



## Orvalho (22 Fev 2009 às 18:40)

AnDré disse:


> Comentando esta frase e comparando H2O com o CO2.
> 
> Quantidades na atmosfera (em %):
> Vapor de água: ~1%
> ...





Obrigado pelos links André 

Concorde-se ou não com a info dos links que colocaste, até dá gosto lêr, questionarmos a nós próprios, Fantástico, vou tentar aprender alguma coisa, está nas vossas mãos (moderadores) zelar para que seja sempre assim um debate aberto mas com vontade de aprender e discutir.


----------



## Orvalho (22 Fev 2009 às 19:18)

Luis França disse:


> Provavelmente porque entra no ciclo normal da água não é considerado, tal como o CO2 que a vida biológica produz tambem não o é.
> Assim como o metano que o _permafrost  _liberta quando derrete.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/video/?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=3469506
> ...




Excelente post Luis França 

Já tinha conhecimento de estudos e observações no Ártico que indicam a existência de uma grande actividade vulcânica submarina que poderia estar a contribuir muito para o degelo acentuado dos ultimos anos no Ártico.
Estranhamente, na minha opinião, os Cientistas do WHOI negam esta relação.

http://www.livescience.com/environment/080627-sea-volcanoes.html

Li também que poderá haver relação entre ciclos solares e actividade vulcânica.



É lamentável que a teoria do AGW de que tudo o que acontece na Terra reside no CO2 esteja a abafar a Ciência e o estudo ciêntifico, são tempos díficeis para a Ciência. É pena a politica e o dinheiro ter entrado no estudo cientifico desta maneira. Faz-me lembrar o futebol, quando o dinheiro invadiu este desporto ele perdeu brilho e mistica....


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2009 às 21:37)

Orvalho disse:


> Excelente post Luis França
> 
> Já tinha conhecimento de estudos e observações no Ártico que indicam a existência de uma grande actividade vulcânica submarina que poderia estar a contribuir muito para o degelo acentuado dos ultimos anos no Ártico.
> Estranhamente, na minha opinião, os Cientistas do WHOI negam esta relação.
> ...



 não poderia dizer melhor, apenas se estuda o aquecimento e nada mais, enfim, é ciência dos nossos dias, convem não mexer muito não se vá dar com gelo a mais  não é que eu tenha nada contra o calor, mas por favor, mostrem-me dados onde se evidencie que o calor irá ser algo bastante intenso o futuro, e essencialmente os motivos, não apenas devido ao CO2 e actividade humana, isso é algo totalmente parvo, nos não temos qualquer interferência no clima a não se em muito pequena escala.


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2009 às 01:41)

Orvalho disse:


> Já tinha conhecimento de estudos e observações no Ártico que indicam a existência de uma grande actividade vulcânica submarina que poderia estar a contribuir muito para o degelo acentuado dos ultimos anos no Ártico.
> Estranhamente, na minha opinião, os Cientistas do WHOI negam esta relação.




Eu quando era miúdo muitas vezes lia coisas que me despertavam a minha curiosidade cientifica. E agarrava numa caneta e nos livros que tinha ao meu alcance e punha-me a fazer cálculos. Gostava de desafiar assim o meu limitado conhecimento porque sabia que aprendia algo no processo. O desafio era pessoal, ou passava mesmo por amigos e outros, em coisas tão banais como um jogo de damas ou xadrez, em que sabia que perderia sempre, mas ganhava muito mais, ganhava em sabedoria e estratégia, mesmo perdendo. 

Recordo-me que um dia, talvez tivesse uns 16 ou 17 anos, a jogar com um professor meu de Físico-Química que nunca mais esquecerei (O Prof. Sampaio morreu há poucos anos em Coimbra) em que o desafiei para este assunto (há uns 20 anos caramba!) e o  meu adversário (o professor) me mostrou as forças físicas/térmicas em questão e ele mas traduziu à escala que eu conseguia na minha idade perceber, e eu na altura percebi muito bem a quantidade de energia que seria necessária para derreter um pólo ou parte dele ou até apenas uma pequena montanha de gelo. Se eu com 16 ou 17 anos consegui perceber isso, e perceber os cálculos que o explicavam, certamente se pensares um pouco no assunto, fazendo as contas também, chegarás às mesmas conclusões. 

Os vulcões podem ter um enorme impacto no clima, mas não por baixo, mas por cima, pela atmosfera, sobretudo em erupções tropicais a alta altitude como por vezes ocorrem. A terem por "baixo" viveríamos climas altamente instáveis desde há muito, em todas as cinturas de fogo da terra, até em regiões como as nossas dos Açores, teriam climas abruptos, e na verdade não têm, tem climas muito mais influenciados por correntes oceânicas. Se os climas da Terra fossem tão sensíveis à actividade vulcânica superficial, teríamos classificações climáticas baseadas nessa actividade desde há muito, toda a nossa cultura civilizacional e humana estaria centrada em torno disso, dos vulcões,  e não centrada em torno do Sol como ela é. 

A maioria destas coisas aprendi com professores meus, que me aturavam as perguntas, mesmo sendo no final da aula me respondiam com o giz no quadro expondo as fórmulas, fosse no próprio dia, ou nos seguintes, traziam sempre uma resposta.  Não sei o que se passa hoje com o ensino por cá, mas assuntos destes bastaria fazerem algumas contas  bastante simples para chegarem à conclusão que estão a tentar derreter icebergues com um simples fósforo.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2009 às 12:22)

Pintura ilustrando o Rio Tamisa completamente congelado no Século XVII:





Retirado de http://observando-a-terra.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2009 às 13:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Pintura ilustrando o Rio Tamisa completamente congelado no Século XVII:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse famoso imagem que os aquecedores não podem ver, mas como essa há muitas mais, foi sem dúvida um período gélido a nível Europeu, mas convém não falar muito de tal período que se deu entre 1250 e 1850, pode-se chegar a conclusões assustadoras, ainda por cima de algo que pode voltar a repetir  mas não no meu período de vida, porque na minha velhice vou ter que aguentar com temperaturas de +6ºC que aquilo que tinha na juventude, pelo menos é isso que a ciência me tem ensinado, vou esperar para ver e sentir :assobio:


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2009 às 00:30)

Um *bloco de gelo com cerca de 14 mil quilómetros quadrados*, equivalentes ao território do Havai, desprendeu-se da plataforma de gelo de Wilkins, na Antárctica. A notícia veio a público esta semana, tendo sido revelada por um grupo de cientistas do Conselho Superior de Pesquisas Científicas (CSIC) de Espanha, que classificaram o acontecimento como um efeito do aquecimento global.
Segundo os mesmos cientistas, a desfragmentação do bloco resultará num aumento do nível do mar do Oceano Antárctico, por onde os blocos de gelo se começaram a espalhar. Investigadores deste organismo espanhol têm vindo a monitorizar o impacto deste acontecimento no ecossistema do mar de Bellingshausen, afirmando que a* frente de gelo desse mar retrocedeu 550 quilómetros em cerca duas semanas*. 
Os mesmos cientistas, segundo a revista brasileira Veja, falam em temperaturas de água “extremamente quentes na região.” Esta notícia vem a lume – passe a expressão – na mesma semana em que foi revelado que o Árctico está em risco também devido ao aquecimento global. 

SurfPortugal


----------



## Fernandobrasil (27 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

Sabemos que a plataforma de  Wilkins realmente tem problemas. Existem diversas causas possíveis para uma ruptura. 

Mas é preciso haver  primeiro a ruptura e depois a notícia. (que será uma festa global).

Como disse: Alexandre Aguiar:  
O incrível caso da notícia que encolheu
El Pais:
"En un primer momento el CSIC informó erróneamente que la placa de Wilkins se había desprendido completamente de la Antártida. El propio organismo aclaró la información horas después". 

E finalmente:

HAMBURGO - Varios investigadores alemanes aseguraron hoy que los satélites colocados en la Antártica no han detectado pruebas del desprendimiento de un bloque de hielo de 14.000 kilómetros cuadrados de la plataforma Wilkins, como aseguró ayer el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas de España (CSIC). Ni en la imágenes del satélite alemán Terrasar, ni en las del europeo Envisat puede verse ningún desprendimiento, subrayó la experta Angelika Humbert, de la Universidad alemana de Münster. "No puede saberse todavía cuando se romperá", agregó por otra parte. Según sus estimaciones, cuando se produzca la descomposición, el bloque de hielo desprendido podría ser de entre 500 y 3.800 kilómetros cuadrados. Tampoco el profesor Heinrich Miller, del Instituto Alfred-Wegener de Bremerhaven, en el norte del país, cree que se haya producido el desprendimiento del que alertan los expertos del CSIC. "Según mi valoración de las imágenes de los satélites, desde hace un año unos 2.500 metros cuadrados se encuentran en proceso de deshielo", dijo. Tampoco la organización ecologista Greenpeace ha detectado un empeoramiento dramático en la plataforma Wilkins.

àrea da plataforma 6300 milhas quadradas.

Abraços


----------



## Fernandobrasil (8 Mar 2009 às 01:22)

Well: Como a semana vindoura estará repleta de novidades. Vamos nos preprarando.


Prague Daily Monitor

USA; O ex-vice-presidente Albert Gore declaradamente temia um confronto direto com Presidente da República Tcheca Vaclav Kaus, em uma conferência sobre aquecimento global, e é por isso que a apresentação de Gore foi remarcada para outro dia.
Klaus vai participar da conferência internacional de dois dias em Santa Bárbara, CA, USA.
Quando ele estava preparado para se envolver em polêmicas com Gore.

:assobio:


----------



## irpsit (14 Mar 2009 às 08:01)

O que eu CONCLUO e não é preciso ser cientista para o ser (embora eu o seja) é que a discussão se as mudanças climáticas são causadas pelo Homem é uma que está à parte *contaminada* por interesses económicos (de ambas as partes), científicos e noutras ocasiões por pura rebeldia ou discórdia.

Amigos, a variação natural do Clima é uma coisa. O Homem tem de facto interferido e IMENSO na biosfera do nosso planeta, de uma maneira extremamente negativa.
Emitir as notórias *quantidades de CO2* (mesmo que os vulcões libertem mais) não deve ser algo muito positivo. Nem a *desflorestação *em tamanha escala. Ou a *construção de massa urbana* em praticamente todos os locais do planeta (que certamente afectará como mais um novo factor o clima)

Acredito que estes factores afectam o clima.
E é preciso não só discutir isto, como agir e mudar os nossos comportamentos.
De uma certa maneira, como amante da Natureza, não devo deixar de ficar feliz por ver que a actual crise trava o avanço civilizacional e funciona como uma maneira de re-pensarmos o que já fizemos e voltar a respeitar a Natureza.

É preciso plantar muito mais florestas em vez de cidades e estradas. Emitir menos CO2 e haver menos fábricas. Consumir menos. E que tudo seja mais sustentável. Quer haja ou não AGW.
Falando da minha opinião, não sei ainda se existe ou não AGW. Aparentemente, existe a possibilidade, como cientista devo admitir tal e não jurar certeza por tal. *Penso que existe muita coisa ainda por compreender. Ciência não é dogmatismo.* Existe forte variação natural e que existe contribuição humana. Ambas podem mudar a direcção do clima dum modo imprevisível!
*O resultado final do clima é sempre imprevisível.*
Mas certamente, uma nova idade glacial, ou +6ºC de temperatura, ou subida de 1-2 metros do mar, é precisamente aquilo que pode vir a acontecer. Não fechem os olhos. A história da Terra tem sido marcada por alterações bruscas. Imaginem se por exemplo, algumas mudanças mais bruscas ocorressem nos próximos cinco anos. Portanto, convido a todos que sejemos humildes.

E como a possibilidade, a concretizar-se, pode tornar-se uma autêntica catástrofe, daí que muita gente tenha andado a despertar para o assunto. Mas não basta apenas isso, é preciso mudar e *agir*.
Eu não tomo partido de nada que envolva expandir mais esta civilização. 
Peço desculpa a todos. Quem não concordar do meu texto, respeito a sua posição. De certa forma, acho infeliz haver posts que sejam removidos neste fórum. 

Sugiro por favor que considerem perspectivas diferentes em vez de bloqueram numa luta infrutífera de pontos de vistas opostos!!!
Dizia alguém que a força dos Homens é maior quando dois se juntam.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (16 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

Irpst: Eu compreendo a tua manifestação. Percebo o teu gesto sincero e livre de preconceitos.
Desde 1860 a temperatura do planeta subiu (vamos pela mais extravagante 1ºC) nenhum cientista pode negar isto (e realmente não há um cientista no planeta que negue este fato). 
Nenhum cientista nega que CO2 é um gás de efeito estufa.
Nenhum cientista nega o efeito ilha de calor urbano.
bom:
Nenhum cientista sabe reconstruir o clima do planeta.
Nenhum cientista sabe com será o clima do planeta em 10 anos.
certo:
Todos cientistas sabem que não temos uma fonte de energia para substituir globalmente os combustiveis fósseis.
Então qual o problema? O Aquecimento global antropogênico agora é uma questão política. E isto acarreta que nós cientistas não temos a resposta correta para a questão. Eu penso que é universal: Político de qualquer tendência adora falar (sem compromisso com a realidade) e gastar dinheiro público para o "bem comum" sem ter que dar muitas explicações.
E agora muitos dinheiros são gastos em toda sorte de pesquisa sobre o tal de aquecimento global antropogênico ( raios cósmicos, múons, píons, carbono 14, berílio10, satélites para medir tudo, aceleradores de partículas para nucleação de nuvens, bóias monitorando a temperatura dos oceanos, supercomputadores, programas de milhões de linhas, análise sofisticada em gelo, radiossondagem sofisticada e muita coisa extra). Infelizmente com recursos financeiros retirados de outros campos de pequisa que não colocam as palavras aquecimento global antropogênico na pesquisa. Temos exemplos bizarros (aquecimento global provoca cálculo renal).
Infelizmente não concordo quanto a bondosa mãe natureza sabendo que mais de 90% das espécies que este planeta habitaram estão extintas.
Explico. Se os dinossauros tivessem um bom sistema para monitorarem asteroides/cometas/e outros corpos celestes a história seria diferente.
Só tem uma solução: trabalhar sério e trocas de informações, como esta espaço permite. Um dia acharemos a resposta correta.
Abraços:


----------



## Fernandobrasil (18 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

Bem amigos do forum:
Talvez seja o tema mais eletrizante (ou ionizante) do momento:
Confesso; não tenho uma opinião sólida sobre o SOL e sua influência no clima da Terra. ( alguns estudos dizem sim outros não).
Como nada é definitivo neste (Há mesmo aquecimento global)[antropogênico]

Nem eu e nem a NASA:






Qualquer parecer é bem vindo.
Podemos aquecer o debate e SOLidificar conhecimentos (ridículo)

Abraços


----------



## Kispo (18 Mar 2009 às 21:46)

já o disse por aqui se não me engano... após vários ciclos de intensa actividade solar eis, que o sol parece ir de férias em termos de sunspots... este ciclo vai longuíssimo (12-13 anos) e para já não se vê inversão


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mar 2009 às 22:09)

boas

é verdade, há mesmo aquecimento global 






abraços


----------



## Nuno (18 Mar 2009 às 23:04)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> é verdade, há mesmo aquecimento global
> 
> ...





 Ouve lá com esta agora é que deste cabo do esquema todo 
Que continue o aquecimento mais ainda


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> é verdade, há mesmo aquecimento global
> 
> ...





Neste caso viva o aquecimento Global


----------



## irpsit (19 Mar 2009 às 07:29)

Parece ser indicativo que estámos prestes entrar num novo mínimo de Maunder, ou parecido. Se assim for, espero o pico do arrefecimento chegar em cerca de 15 anos, devido ao efeito inércia térmica dos oceanos, ou seja em 2025.

Já sonho.
2025 Porto. Fevereiro. Depois dos intensos nevões de ontem, a temperatura desceu até aos 6 negativos. Lisboa. A neve também cobriu a capital ontem. A neve no interior chegou já ao meio-metro e as temperaturas aos 10 negativos em várias zonas. 

Mas infelizmente os níveis dos oceanos prevejo que ainda vão subir cerca de um metro até a essa altura, com desaparecimento de algumas zonas costeiras importantes (é o meu palpite )





Kispo disse:


> já o disse por aqui se não me engano... após vários ciclos de intensa actividade solar eis, que o sol parece ir de férias em termos de sunspots... este ciclo vai longuíssimo (12-13 anos) e para já não se vê inversão


----------



## Fernandobrasil (19 Mar 2009 às 13:09)

Irpsit:
Como você chegou a conclusão que algum tipo de mínima atividade solar tem algo com a temperatura do planeta?
Salute


----------



## nmca (20 Mar 2009 às 17:41)

Bem, se bem que é um facto que as temperaturas têm vindo a registar algumas variações, principalmente ao nível do comportamento anual, o facto é que ao longo da história do planeta sempre houve períodos mais quentes e mais frios. Saímos há relativamente pouco tempo (na escala da terra) de um período de glaciação, pelo que é normal que as temperaturas continuem a suv«bir bem para além do nosso prazo de vida, como será normal que daqui a algumas centenas de anos voltem a baixar, Continuo a ser da opinião de que o "aquecimento global" é mais uma forma da política justificar certas medidas!


----------



## Fernandobrasil (20 Mar 2009 às 23:20)

Querido NMCA:
A pergunta é, houve realmente períodos mais quentes ou mais frios (senso comum) que o atual?
Abraços


----------



## irpsit (24 Mar 2009 às 21:42)

Caro Fernando,

A Actividade Solar parece ter um link preciso ao clima na Terra.
Se a actividade humana ou outros ciclos podem mascarar esse efeito, nalgumas ocasiões isso já é outra questão.

Por exemplo, a actividade solar teve prolongados períodos de *mínimos*, em alturas que coincidiram com clima mais frio que o actual, como entre 1600 e 1700 ou 1800 e 1830, ou na altura do início das dark ages, após a queda do império romano, ou uns séculos antes deste.
Em alturas que houve *grande actividade solar* (detectada indirectamente através de registros geológicos) coincidiu com épocas quentes, como o máximo romano, o máximo medieval (850-1100) ou o máximo actual.

Isto é muito evidente à larga escala. À escala de décadas já pode não haver tanta precisão, já que a actividade solar teve máximos notórios na década de 60, de 90 e à volta do ano 2000, e o primeiro período foi mais frio, mas os dois  mais recentes foram mais quentes.

*Parece que actualmente poderemos estar e entrar novamente num novo mínimo solar, se isso continuar, então as próximas década seriam mais frias que a actual (e invalidaria o peso do aquecimento global humano). Se a actividade for mínima, mas o aquecimento global continuar, então diria que este tem peso que se sobrepoe ao ciclo solar.*

De momento, o clima pode aparentar estar mais frio do que nos ultimos anos, mas isso tem a ver com variacoes nas correntes e na la nina. O arrefecimento solar demorará um período de cerca de 10 anos, devido ao efeito inercia termica dos oceanos, a sentir-se no clima, a ser verdade.

Noto que também tem havido muita actividade vulcanica este ano, e tal contribui igualmente para o arrefecimento climático, a curto-prazo (em 1-2 anos). Já o efeito destes depende da emissao dos gases e poeiras e da localizacao geografica. Apenas a erupcao recente no Chile deverá contribuir para este efeito de frio.

O meu palpite é que o *frio *(e o efeito solar/vulcoes) vao ganhar.







Fernandobrasil disse:


> Irpsit:
> Como você chegou a conclusão que algum tipo de mínima atividade solar tem algo com a temperatura do planeta?
> Salute


----------



## Laredo (25 Mar 2009 às 12:43)

irpsit disse:


> Caro Fernando,
> 
> A Actividade Solar parece ter um link preciso ao clima na Terra.
> Se a actividade humana ou outros ciclos podem mascarar esse efeito, nalgumas ocasiões isso já é outra questão.
> ...



Caro, experimente correlacionar a temperatura média da Terra com a actividade solar... e aí encontrará a resposta


----------



## Fernandobrasil (25 Mar 2009 às 14:56)

Irpsit:
Obrigado por responder,
A questão é como a atividade solar expressa pela próxie do número de manchas solares influencia  o clima na Terra?
A TSI (Total Solar Irradiance) antes da era dos satélites era obtida com medições efetuadas na superfície do planeta e dados mostravam uma variação de 1% (aproximadamente 14 w/m^2) suficiente para justificar uma variação na temperatura global mensurável. Atualmente as medidas obtidas pelos satélites mostram uma variação de 1W/m^2 (aqui sigmaT^4)..... insuficiente para justificar qualquer variação significativa na temperatura.
Como o tema é fascinante não alongarei o comentário.

Abraços


----------



## Pedro Afonso (25 Mar 2009 às 16:33)

Sem querer ofender alguém, somos todos (a Humanidade) o proverbial sapo que coze em lume brando...apenas isso...


----------



## Fernandobrasil (25 Mar 2009 às 18:12)

Caro Pedro Afonso
Não faz sentido a tua mensagem.
Sapo é o máximo que compreendes em ciência?
Juro não entendi. [talvez sapos influenciam o mínimo solar]
Em uma livre interpretação poética,talvez você queira dizer que um sapo colocado em água, se aumentarmos lentamente a temperatura d'água o sapo morre junto.
Mas  era um sapo no leite e não aceitou a realidade brataquia e se debateu, mas se debateu tanto,que o leite em manteiga se transformou (óbvio que o oxigênio do ar provocou oxidações) em queijo e o sapo passou a caminhar tranquilamente
abraços


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2009 às 01:08)

Sobre o Sol, é claro que o sol é o factor mais importante do nosso clima, e é claro que ciclos solares estão associados a ciclos climáticos na Terra, ninguém põe isso em questão, nunca ninguém pôs. E a relação do sol com o clima deve ser das coisas mais estudadas que existe, é feita há séculos ! A questão fundamental nas últimas décadas é que os ciclos de actividade solar não conseguem explicar o aquecimento que sucedeu nas últimas décadas. Daí procurarem-se outras causas. Procurar as causas no Sol foi o que todos fizeram (óbvio!!), era e é caminho mais lógico, centenas de estudos nas últimas décadas, e vão continuar a fazer-se estudos, mas ainda ninguém encontrou respostas aí.




> *Here Goes the Sun*
> 
> A recent paper by M. Lockwood and Claus Frohlich in the Proceedings of the Royal Society A examines the evidence that the sun is responsible for recent global warming. Those who advocate such theories have proposed several mechanisms for this to take place. One proposal is that the sun simply got hotter, i.e., that the total energy output of the sun (”total solar irradiance,” or TSI) increased. Another proposal is that an increase in ultraviolet (UV) radiation from the sun has caused changes in high-altitude atmospheric chemistry, leading to changes in the lower atmosphere and hence to changes in climate. Yet another proposal suggests that changes in the sun’s magnetic field have blocked cosmic rays to strike earth, preventing the seeding of clouds by cosmic rays, and warming our planet in consequence.
> 
> ...








> *How Not to Analyze Data, part 1*
> 
> Anthony Watts has had a number of posts suggesting that solar activity is the primary driver of climate change. It appears that most of the real work has been done by others, including Jim Goodridge, who contributed this one. It provides an almost unbelievable example of how not to analyze data.
> 
> ...







> *How Not to Analyze Data, part 3*
> 
> Anthony Watts and Basil Copeland have collaborated on another post claiming to establish a connection between solar activity (as proxied by the sunspot cycle) and global temperature (as indicated by the HadCRUT3v data set). Let’s take a close look.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2009 às 01:30)

E sobre o mínimo solar, primeiro, em que  teoria se pode afirmar que venha aí um prolongado mínimo solar ? Ainda não consegui perceber esse ponto de vista. 

O actual mínimo solar entre o ciclo solar 23 e 24 pode estar a ser prolongado, excepcionalmente prolongado comparado a décadas recentes. É verdade. Mas daí a dizer-se que temos pela frente um novo mínimo do tipo Dalton ou Maunder vai uma grande distância. O mínimo actual está a ser prolongado, certo, mas já muitas manchas do ciclo 24 apareceram nos últimos meses. Curtas é certo, mas entre a transição de ciclos sempre foram curtas. Sobre esta questão, na verdade não há ninguém que faça a mínima ideia do que se passará a seguir. Há teorias, de variadas pessoas, mas são meras teorias, ainda a alguma distância de comprovação prática.

Além disso, o arrefecimento global ou regional associadas ao Dalton ou Maunder, é teoria praticamente consensual que não se deveu ao ciclo solar mas às excepcionais erupções vulcânicas dessa época.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (26 Mar 2009 às 01:33)

Vince: 
Este é o problema os dados (que você apresenta) de Tamino [open mind] são baseados na era pré satélites, portanto, eles só fazem só sentido com dados obtidos a partir da superfície. 
Conclusão: Apesar de parecer óbvia não demonstram correlação entre atividade solar e temperatura na Terra.
Não é óbvio de modo algum que atividade solar expressa pela próxie de números de manchas solares tenha uma relação com o clima da Terra, exceto por {1/1365 (sigmaT^4}.

A minha idéia central é demonstrar que isto não faz sentido.

Abraços:


----------



## Fernandobrasil (26 Mar 2009 às 01:40)

Vince:
Agora sim:
É mais fácil correlacionar a atividade solar à atividade vulcânica e consequentemente a períodos (pequenos) de arrefecimento. 
Exatamente parece absurdo mas não existe um período de arrefecimento isento de intensa atividade vulcânica.

Abraços duplos


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2009 às 01:53)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Vince:
> Este é o problema os dados (que você apresenta) de Tamino [open mind] são baseados na era pré satélites, portanto, eles só fazem só sentido com dados obtidos a partir da superfície.
> Conclusão: Apesar de parecer óbvia não demonstram correlação entre atividade solar e temperatura na Terra.
> Não é óbvio de modo algum que atividade solar expressa pela próxie de números de manchas solares tenha uma relação com o clima da Terra, exceto por {1/1365 (sigmaT^4}.
> ...




Os dados do Sol não existem apenas desde do tempo dos satélites, ou pré satélite. A observação do Sol é das coisas mais antigas que existe. Há registos com centenas de anos. Até em Portugal. Obviamente não são as manchas que tudo dizem do Sol. Nas últimas décadas percebeu-se que havia muito mais do que manchas e sobre isso não há registos. 

Portanto pode não fazer sentido estas correlações. Se calhar até concordo. Mas então, quais são os outros dados que tem sentido ? Ou em que dados te baseias para afirmar que as "outras" não tem sentido ?


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2009 às 02:04)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Vince:
> Agora sim:
> É mais fácil correlacionar a atividade solar à atividade vulcânica e consequentemente a períodos (pequenos) de arrefecimento.
> Exatamente parece absurdo mas não existe um período de arrefecimento isento de intensa atividade vulcânica.
> Abraços duplos



Do que sei, a maioria dos modelos climáticos que comprovavam o aquecimento global antropogénico modelaram muito bem a actividade vulcânica dos últimos milénios, foi uma espécie de prova dos nove para os modelos terem alguma credibilidade nos resultados. As conclusões que se tiraram foi a de que erupções vulcânicas tropicais a grande altitude tem um enorme impacto no clima, as outras muito menos, e que a actividade vulcânica ou a falta dela nas últimas décadas também não explicava o aquecimento que se verifica. Os modelos podem estar errados, alias, como tenho dito em tópicos da meteorologia, pelo menos nos modelos de previsão de curto prazo eles estão sempre errados em menor ou maior escala, mas nesta questão, há que demonstrar em que é que estão errados.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (26 Mar 2009 às 02:20)

Vince: Não há variação na TSI desde o ínicio das medições por satélites, portanto, no caso, Bill e Tamino, na pressa de correlacionar algo que não existe fizeram esta asneira que você relatou. (ambos estão errados)
Extrapolando os dados dos últimos 30 NOS ( CONCORDO QUE É POUCO) não há variação da atividade solar para justifica arrefecimentos ou aquecimento significativos. [ realmente houve aquecimento desde 1860, mas a razão não é atividade solar]

Abraços


----------



## Fernandobrasil (26 Mar 2009 às 02:57)

Abusando da Paciência: 

Vince: Eu ainda não li este trabalho inteiro.

Mas eu penso que existe alguma curruptela estatisca no meio, mas não li por inteiro o artigo.

Scafetta N., R. C. Willson (2009), Geophys. Res. Lett., 36, L05701...trabalho de primeira linha.
The authors state in their conclusions that:
"This finding has evident repercussions for climate change and solar physics. Increasing TSI between 1980 and 2000 could have contributed significantly to global warming during the last three decades [Scafetta and West, 2007, 2008]. Current climate models [Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, 2007] have assumed that the TSI did not vary significantly during the last 30 years and have therefore underestimated the solar contribution and overestimated the anthropogenic contribution to global warming."


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2009 às 02:59)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Vince: Não há variação na TSI desde o ínicio das medições por satélites, portanto, no caso, Bill e Tamino, na pressa de correlacionar algo que não existe fizeram esta asneira que você relatou. (ambos estão errados)
> Extrapolando os dados dos últimos 30 NOS ( CONCORDO QUE É POUCO) não há variação da atividade solar para justifica arrefecimentos ou aquecimento significativos. [ realmente houve aquecimento desde 1860, mas a razão não é atividade solar]
> 
> Abraços




Se pomos de lado o Sol, se pomos de lado os Vulcões, e sabendo que a Terra ou os seus Oceanos dificilmente tem uma inércia décadal para suportar alterações provocadas pelos acima referidos, sobra o quê ? Alterações planetárias/cósmicas ? Isso muito menos, sabemos que isso provoca as glaciações, mas isso em escalas temporais muito maiores que não conseguem explicar o que se passou nas últimas décadas. 

Sobra portanto o quê ? Sobra uma causa antropogénica. Para já é a melhor hipótese que temos. Comprovada em simulações de modelos baseadas no conhecimento que temos. Pode estar tudo errado, claro que sim. Mas até que apareça alguém ou algo a provar que isto tudo está errado, é esta a teoria mais lógica. E é sobre isto que as politicas decidem. Errado seria haver políticas sobre meras hipóteses sem qualquer tipo de comprovação.


----------



## psm (26 Mar 2009 às 07:21)

Orvalho disse:


> Peço desculpa por só agora responder
> 
> É o CO2 um Gaz causador de um efeito de estufa com influência significativa
> 
> ...







Eu só agora respondo.


Eu quando mencionei o facto de 1 kg de carvão estar a ser queimado, e que esse mesmo carvão advem do carbonico, que esteve armazenado desde uma altura geológica em que os niveis de co2 eram extremamente elevados; terei de correlacionar os dados que me são dados pela ciencia de que alguma ligação terá que existir com o aumento das PPM de carbono, desde a revolução industrial.
 Tal como mencionei anteriormente o ciclo do carbono é um ciclo extremamente longo na questão de tempo,  em que volta a ser armazenado na terra (solo, mar, seres vivos), e não contando com a acidificação do mar que atrasa a velocidade com que vai ser armazenado.

 Outro grande problema já mencionado por mim e por outros, é o metano. Muita gente fala do carbono, e eu insisto que o metano é extremamente perigoso(em especial a grande quantidade de hidratos de metano no fundo do mar) e o alterar esse equilibrio que existe neste momento, é como abrir uma caixa de pandora(não sei se já não está aberta).


----------



## Fernandobrasil (26 Mar 2009 às 13:11)

Certo! Não vamos descartar o Sol no momento.

a-A terra pode ter uma hipersensibilidade climática relacionada com a variação da TSI isto implica na  existência  de um sistema amplificador escondido em algum lugar.

b-O vento solar>>>> heliosfera >>>>raios cósmicos.
Neste caso uma possibilidade para a teoria de Henrik Svensmark

c-O vento solar>>>>> heliosfera >>>>>raios cósmicos
Talvez modulando a camada de Ozônio.

Abraços


----------



## Laredo (26 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

Ora viva, peço desde já desculpa por só levar isto a debate agora.
Lembro me de à algumas paginas atrás vir alguém afirmar, que as árvores crescem melhor numa atmosfera rica em CO2, permitindo assim uma melhor fixação do gás em questão, e que tinha dados que o comprovam...

Pois bem pela pesquisa que fiz, descobri que de facto as arvores crescem mais, mas a sua massa é menor (logo menos captação de CO2 que é o que lhes dá massa) e de que o seu tempo de vida é menor...

_referencia:_
http://environmentalresearchweb.org/blog/2009/03/climate-change-congress-climat.html


----------



## Schuch (26 Mar 2009 às 20:00)

O Intituto Meteorologico Brasileiro fez um relatorio sobre aquecimento global, acho que vale a pena dar uma olhada:

http://www6.cptec.inpe.br/mudancas_climaticas/prod_probio.shtml

Na minha opinião, essa história é uma questão mais de microclima de cidades do que de um real aquecimento de uma massa de ar na ordem de 10 na 13 toneladas.

Também tem muita midia enchendo o saco... eu concordo com a conclusão do ultimo trabalho de Edward N. Lorenz: o tempo e o clima oscila em determinados modos, é basicamente uma forma de rearanjo gerada por acumulo de energia, que em situações criticas oscilam em outro modo. escrevi alguma coisa no link abaixo:

http://barbaroocasional.blogspot.com/2009/03/sai-o-relatoriode-mudancas-climaticas.html


----------



## Fernandobrasil (27 Mar 2009 às 01:07)

Schuch: acho que é isto.


Considerando que a temperatura do planeta Terra nos últimos bláblá anos está estacionada em 288 +/- 5 Kelvin ( usar graus Kelvin é apelação cientifica, eu sei).

Imagine que temos na figura do link abaixo (demora para carregar) dois atratores climatológicos: um 283 K ( frio, era glacial, etc) outro 293K ( aquecimento global, etc)

http://www.conjuntura.com.br/fhono/modelos/lorenz/index.html

abraços. Fernando


----------



## Ecotretas (5 Abr 2009 às 18:13)

O nível da água dos mares tem vindo a descer nos últimos três anos. A referência do nível de mar, http://sealevel.colorado.edu/, recentemente baixou a taxa de subida de 3.3mm por ano, para 3.2mm. Embora seja uma variação muito pequena, a tendência está lá, e continuará a baixar, até porque é negativa nos últimos três anos...
Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com


----------



## Laredo (5 Abr 2009 às 23:19)

Ecotretas disse:


> O nível da água dos mares tem vindo a descer nos últimos três anos. A referência do nível de mar, http://sealevel.colorado.edu/, recentemente baixou a taxa de subida de 3.3mm por ano, para 3.2mm. Embora seja uma variação muito pequena, a tendência está lá, e continuará a baixar, até porque é negativa nos últimos três anos...
> Ecotretas
> http://ecotretas.blogspot.com



providing an estimate of global mean sea level every 10 days with an uncertainty of 3-4 mm.

tou a pegar naquilo que postaste


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2009 às 18:34)

Pouco a pouco a teoria que a tantos faz suar devido ao seu elevado calor lá vai caíndo   e ainda a festa vai no início.

Parece que um determinado gráfico foi ao cabeleireio, visto que o anterior era com uma linha contínua a subir a partir da década de 70 





VS


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2009 às 21:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pouco a pouco a teoria que a tantos faz suar devido ao seu elevado calor lá vai caíndo   e ainda a festa vai no início.
> 
> Parece que um determinado gráfico foi ao cabeleireio, visto que o anterior era com uma linha contínua a subir a partir da década de 70
> 
> ...


----------



## Fernandobrasil (10 Abr 2009 às 01:02)

Stormy; parabéns... a tua resposta é a definitiva.

Como que o nosso amigo Mario Barros pode (poderia ou poderá) saber como será o clima no futuro imediato? Não!_ Ele não sabe, nem eu, nem você e muito menos o tal do IPCC 4 [a cada dia nós estamos aprendendo sobre o clima] qualquer previsão com mais de 3 dias é pura arrogancia de qualquer lado desta discussão sem fim.

Eu desisto: 

Quem acha que o planeta vai ser assado? [ levanta a mão]
Quem acha que estamos indo para uma era glacial? [levanta a mão]

Se alguém esta disposto a salvar o planeta pode contar com o meu irrestrito apoio.

Mas salvar do quê?

Não há mais gelo no polo norte e nem no polo sul. Certo!

E o que mudou na nossa mediocre vida?

Nada!

Levantar, trabalhar, ganhar dinheiro, comprar comida e dormir.

e depois:

Levantar, trabalhar, ganhar dinheiro, comprar comida e dormir.

Com absoluta certeza; um dia não haverá amanhã, para mim e todos os humanos...claro podemos prorrogar; Não FUME, não Beba, não coma proteinas, não coma açúcar, não coma gorduras. Faça exercícios físicos, caminhe, faça sexo seguro. Você tem que ser pró ativo ser for conveniente, passivo, Socialista, Comunista ou de Direita. 

no meio do caminho tinha pandas, baleias, CO2, metano....

Nenhum modelo computadorizado ou humano sabe como será o clima em 4 dias.

boa noite

Fernando Mafili


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2009 às 11:39)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Quem acha que estamos indo para uma era glacial? [levanta a mão]



Então eu levanto a mão 

Na minha sincera opnião acho que vamos gelar nos próximos 30 anos, algo que já começou pelo menos na Europa e na América do Norte, neste momento parece ser essa a tendência o próprio gráfico que eu coloquei em cima já reflecte essas mudanças, de qualquer das maneiras as coisas podem mudar a qualquer momento, é por isso que o clima é tão interessante.

O gelo dos polos está a crescer pouco a pouco, essencialmente no polo sul, após termos atingindo mínimos históricos em 2007, mesmo que não aconteça aquilo que eu quero, que é o arrefecimento global, vou continuar a gostar do clima e do mundo da mesma forma


----------



## olheiro (11 Abr 2009 às 00:24)

A propósito das teses que aqui vão sendo defendidas também acredito que os grilos se masturbam....

Como todos os ângulos do problema já foram visionados...repisados...e refugados....proponho que se dê algum tempo ao tempo....

A partir de agora corre-se o risco de cada um procurar o melhor ângulo do espelho....

Humildade precisa-se.....


----------



## Loureso (11 Abr 2009 às 13:12)

O Aquecimento/Arrefecimento Global já provou ser um tema bastante controverso e susceptível das mais variadas abordagens quer por especialistas credenciados, outros nem tanto e por curiosos. 
Se deixássemos o tema repousar um pouco, talvez o suficiente para que à eventual chegada de novos e concretos elementos lhe pudéssemos dar novo folgo e assim abordá-lo de uma forma renovada e coerente, seria talvez uma boa opção! 
É como vermos sempre o(a) mesmo(a) artista em cena em vários filmes na mesma época; A imagem deste(a) esgota-se em curto espaço de tempo!


----------



## irpsit (17 Abr 2009 às 09:04)

Vamos ser SINCEROS.

Todos sabemos que existem registos oficiais desde há 100-150 anos.
Todos sabemos que existe uma tendência de aquecimento.

Que clima conhecíamos há 10 ou 20 anos em Portugal, quando erámos mais novos?
Eu lembro-me de muito mais geada, mais neve, mais frio, menos calor no Verão e mais nevoeiros no Verão, e sibretudo muito mais precipitação.
Os mais velhos dizem o mesmo.
Será que custa tanto desenterrar a cabeça da areia?

Vamos olhar para os *nossos registos* nos últimos anos e meses.
Que dizem as médias?
Existem alguns meses mais frios que o normal, mas no global, existem mais meses com temperaturas superiores ao normal, e as médias anuais continuam superiores. 
E a precipitação?
Tirando estar a ser mais extrema e concentrada, no global, existe cada vez menos precipitação.

Eu estou agora a viver na Europa Central. Que observo cá?
O mesmo!
Os velhos dizem-me o mesmo.
Os habitantes dos Alpes dizem o mesmo.
Os efeitos nos glaciares (ao contrário daquelas parvoíces que mostram glaciares a aumentar) estão a desaparecer incrivelmente. Eu vi com os meus olhos, que mais provas faltam?
Custa tanto desenterrar a cabeça e enfrentar o problema?

Se não acreditam façam uma visita aos glaciares dos Alpes, pois a cada ano que passa (se vocês forem 3 ou 4 anos consecutivos) vêm a diferença de redução notória de ano para ano.
Sinceramente perco a paciência com todos os cépticos que confiam mais em websites que na observação da realidade.

Custa tanto assim a reduzir a nossa perturbação na natureza?
A terminar com a atitude arrogante de dominar o planeta e estragá-lo?
Não ficam preocupados com o futuro?
Basta mudar hábitos.

E claro é natural quando o tempo está muito quente numa parte da Europa, que outra tena períodos mais frios que o normal. A atmosfera funciona assim. Mas no global, os trends são de subida de temperatura. Pelo menos até agora.
Em Viena dos últimos seis meses, só Janeiro teve temperaturas na média. Não houve um único mês com temperaturas inferiores ao normal. Todos foram superiores. E Abril regista até agora temperaturas 8º superiores ao normal!


----------



## Ecotretas (18 Abr 2009 às 17:50)

irpsit,

Fazes-me lembrar o Al Gore e os Americanos, que pouco mais têm que 200 anos de história. Para trás não há registos, porque mataram os índios todos... 

Mas se recuares 300 anos, vais verificar que os glaciares estavam no máximo do último milénio. Até na serra de Montejunto, aqui em Portugal, havia uma fábrica de gelo, que servia para a Corte em Lisboa. Mas se recuares 800-1000 anos vais verificar que a realidade é outra! Pergunta por aí, porque vais apanhar um choque...

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2009 às 21:21)

Ecotretas disse:


> Mas se recuares 300 anos, vais verificar que os glaciares estavam no máximo do último milénio. Até na serra de Montejunto, aqui em Portugal, havia uma fábrica de gelo, que servia para a Corte em Lisboa. Mas se recuares 800-1000 anos vais verificar que a realidade é outra! Pergunta por aí, porque vais apanhar um choque...



Não sabia disso, espetacular  fui há procura do assunto no google, e encontrei logo 

Aqui fica um excerto, espetacular sem dúvida, será que se irá repetir na nossa era :assobio:  está mais para isso que o contrário.

_"Para sudoeste, a poucas centenas de metros, numa eminência de altitude aproximada a do Trevim, separada deste pelo rebaixo da "Selada de Pêra" o Santo António da Neve, capela de boa arquitectura em cuja frontaria se vê uma placa de mármore, tendo gravado o seguinte:

"Esta capela do gloriosos Santo António de Lisboa a mandou fazer Julio Pereira de Castro, reposteiro do N. R.º da Camara de Sua Magestade e neveiro da sua real casa, em terra sua no ano de 1786".

Segundo se conclui de um estudo de Matos Sequeira, publicado na Revista "Feira da Ladra" este fidalgo Júlio Pereira de Castro foi um dos últimos neveiros que arremataram perante a Câmara de Lisboa o exclusivo do fornecimento de neve para a capital, visto que era desconhecido o fabrico do gelo. A primeira destas arrematações teve lugar por ocasião da visita a Lisboa de Filipe I, que em Madrid esteva habituado a nevar as suas bebidas e comidas."_

http://www.geocities.com/altardotrevim/picodotrevim.htm


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2009 às 14:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui fica um excerto, espetacular sem dúvida, será que se irá repetir na nossa era :assobio:  está mais para isso que o contrário.



No que se refere a Montejunto, não estamos propriamente a falar de glaciares nem toneladas de neve.
Era apenas gelo o que lá se fabricava.

_



			"O fabrico de gelo iniciava-se no final do mês de Outubro. Cerca de meia centena de tanques amplos e rasos de calcário que serviam para a operação de congelamento, cobriam-seágua que, ao atingir o estado sólido durante a noite, era retirada e colocada em camadas nos poços construídos para o efeito dentro de um edifício típico da altura, perto destes tanques. Naquele tempo dizem historiadores que fazia muito mais frio, daí que esta Serra fosse conhecida por ser a Serra da Neve, algo que raramente temos nos dias de hoje. O mês de Outubro era o escolhido para encher os tanques, através de um sistema de condutas (entre tanques), enchendo-os e fazendo com que o passar da noite se transformasse em gelo. "Antes do nascer do sol dezenas de pessoas, num trabalho árduo, partiam as placas de gelo e amontoavam os fragmentos, para depois os carregar para o edifício dos silos" Depois de devidamente armazenados nos três "poços" , do qual o mais alto tinha 9 metros de profundidade o gelo era cuidadosamente envolvido em palha e serapilheira, os blocos de gelo eram primeiramente transportados no dorso de pacientes burros, que os conduziam até à base da serra. Aqui chegados prosseguiam viagem em vagarosos carros dbois até atingirem o porto do Carregado . A derradeira fase do percurso era efectuada nos "Barcos da neve" que, Tejo abaixo, atingiam finalmente a capital com prioridade absoluta de passagem por ordem real. Este gelo após esta viagem que chegava a durar até um dia, acabava por chegar às instalações reais e podia então cumprir o seu destino, perecendo na fausta mesa real ou ao balcão de um cafés lisboetas, como o exemplo de "Martinho da Arcada".
		
Clique para expandir...

_Serra de Montejunto


A neve-neve vinha dos pontos mais altos da Serra da Lousã, 1200m de altitude, onde ainda há dias o Henrique fez um vídeo da neve que caiu lá esta Páscoa, e da Serra da Estrela.

Este transporte de neve era um processo muito dispendioso, e que era unicamente destinado à corte.




> "_Segundo o testemunho de CARLOS MARDEL, "Sargento-Mor de Infantaria com exercício de engenheiro na corte, arquitecto de Sua Majestade" (...) que visitou, em 1748, a fábrica da neve da Serra de Montejunto, "esta consiste em poços para guardar e conservar a neve, em tanques para fazer gelo, em poços de água para se repartir neles, como também em casas e mais obras desta oficina, edificadas no decurso de seis anos..."
> 
> Estas obras de beneficiação e acrescentamento dos tanques de gelo concebidos pelos frades dominicanos ficaram a dever-se- à burla praticada pelo francês Trofimo Paillete que tanto prejuízo causou aos seus dois sócios portugueses.
> 
> ...



Os Neveiros


----------



## Lousano (19 Abr 2009 às 15:02)

Pelo que reza a história, já há muito que o transporte de neve da Serra da Lousã apenas existir quando não era apetecível e por outros factores, nos quais o de ser dispendioso.

Para tal foram construídos neveiros, que não são mais do que poços onde se colocava o gelo e permanecia nesse estado mesmo no Verão.

Um link de informação sobre esse assunto:

http://www.cm-lousa.pt/biblioteca/os_neveiros.htm


----------



## irpsit (21 Abr 2009 às 07:34)

Ecotretas,

Eu estou bem consciente da little ice age em que os rios congelavam na Europa, o Medieval Warm Period e os ciclos climáticos de 1500 anos, e relação provável com a actividade solar e correntes oceânicas.

Só estou a dizer que as temperaturas continuam globalmente muito elevadas.
Pelo menos dizem os registos.
Dizem os glaciares dos Alpes.
Que cada vez neva menos na Europa, mesmo que as notícias façam alarido de cada vez que há um nevão.
Do break-up do gelo do Ártico ou Antártico.

Achas que é a actividade solar?
O que tens tu a dizer em relação a isso?

No caso dos glaciares nem há espaço para manipulação de dados. Eles estão aqui para os visitarmos.
Mas digo-te. Só existe um na Áustria; há uns anos existiam mais.
Se não vieres em uns anos, já vais teres que ir à Suíça para ver os poucos que restam.
Eu não estou a inventar estas coisas, estilo AlGore. Foi um choque quando observei isto.

Achas que é preferível assumir a teoria do efeito solar como a verdade, rejeitar a influência do CO2, e depois se a coisa correr mal, logo se vê. 

Amigo, eu quero que os meus filhos e descendentes e aliás todo o planeta, viva confortavelmente e não num cenário de catastróficas mudanças como já estão a acontecer, seja em que sentido for.
Acho que prevenir isso é mais importante que discutir a ciência a ou b, não achas?
Será assim tão complicado deixarmos de usar o petróleo e passarmos a usar só coisas eléctricas ou solares?

O que é tu pensas de cada um destas coisas?
Estou disposto a discutirmos juntos estas coisas, sem nenhum "bias".

Eu aceito o teu ponto de vista, pois partilho contigo que depois de acreditar no "global warming" estive muito tempo a acreditar nas teorias contrárias dos cépticos, mas acho que hoje em dia, perante as minhas visitas aos glaciares e ver o tempo em si, acho que nada das teorias muda aquilo que vejo na realidade.
Eu espero é estar errado e o clima continuar "mild"



Ecotretas disse:


> irpsit,
> 
> Fazes-me lembrar o Al Gore e os Americanos, que pouco mais têm que 200 anos de história. Para trás não há registos, porque mataram os índios todos...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecotretas (21 Abr 2009 às 21:28)

Obrigado pelo convite de discutir o assunto. É assim que eu gosto. O que eu não suporto são as barbaridades que se dizem à volta da Ecologia.

Respondendo brevemente às perguntas feitas:

1-Os glaciares estão a desaparecer, da mesma forma que desapareceram no passado. Os primeiros séculos da existência de Portugal são um bom exemplo disso. Óbidos era um porto de mar. O pinhal de Leiria foi plantado para aguentar o avanço do mar. A Gronelândia é ainda um exemplo melhor...
2-Para mim, a actividade solar é o que determina a vida na Terra. Aprendi isso na primária. O que desencadeou a little ice age foi certamente a falta de actividade solar. Se as calotes polares de Marte também estão a derreter, achas que há uns marcianos a libertar CO2 para aqueles lados?
3-O nível do gelo do Árctico e Antárctida, está no seu conjunto 600.000 Km2 acima da média das últimas décadas. Neste momento, e comparativamente ao mesmo dia de anos anteriores, o nível de gelo no Árctico está no valor máximo dos últimos 8 anos.

Finalmente, as pessoas não percebem a fórmula da fotossíntese. Passaram pela Química no secundário sem perceberem o poder da fórmula:

12H2O + 6CO2 → 6O2 +C6H12O6 + 6H2O

Ao que está em cima soma-se obviamente a energia solar. O resto são tretas!

Ecotretas


----------



## Laredo (22 Abr 2009 às 17:03)

O que eu não suporto são as barbaridades que se dizem à volta da Física, a actividade solar não explica as alterações climáticas que estamos a presenciar, lembrem-se que a actividade solar tem sido mínima e no entanto a Terra tem estado a aquecer. Mais interessante são os que dizem que as alterações climáticas se devem á alteração do eixo de rotação da Terra e outras coisas mais, pois estas alterações demoram muito mais a demonstrar-se do que o declive de aquecimento que temos vindo a presenciar...

é triste ter gente tão fechada de mente 






Ecotretas disse:


> Obrigado pelo convite de discutir o assunto. É assim que eu gosto. O que eu não suporto são as barbaridades que se dizem à volta da Ecologia.
> 
> Respondendo brevemente às perguntas feitas:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kispo (22 Abr 2009 às 20:23)

Laredo disse:


> O que eu não suporto são as barbaridades que se dizem à volta da Física, a actividade solar não explica as alterações climáticas que estamos a presenciar, lembrem-se que a actividade solar tem sido mínima e no entanto a Terra tem estado a aquecer.



Niguem disse que actividade solar (mais concretamente os sunspots) influenciava *no imediato *as temperaturas no planeta. Poderá existir algum diferencial.


----------



## psm (22 Abr 2009 às 21:27)

Laredo disse:


> O que eu não suporto são as barbaridades que se dizem à volta da Física, a actividade solar não explica as alterações climáticas que estamos a presenciar, lembrem-se que a actividade solar tem sido mínima e no entanto a Terra tem estado a aquecer. Mais interessante são os que dizem que as alterações climáticas se devem á alteração do eixo de rotação da Terra e outras coisas mais, pois estas alterações demoram muito mais a demonstrar-se do que o declive de aquecimento que temos vindo a presenciar...
> 
> é triste ter gente tão fechada de mente





Concordo consigo, e ainda faço mais um reparo na citação que fez desse membro do forum, o ponto 1 da citação está cheio de erros ao nivel cientifico, e nem vale responder e o melhor é ignorar(pois deve ser um trojan).

Era aconselhavel que este membro que foi citado pelo Laredo tivesse mais rigor histórico e cientifico, ele se esquece que está num forum de ciencia e as ideias são para ser fundamentadas e não com barbaridades,


----------



## Luis França (22 Abr 2009 às 23:32)

Desculpem mas não resisti!! 
Hilariante..... 

Srs. Moderadores, podem apagar este post se o acharem chocante!

Scientist Says Too Much Sex Leads to Global Warming



> A famous global warming scientist issued an alarming study today finding that too much sex is a major cause of global warming. "*All that heavy breathing releases tons of carbon dioxide into the atmosphere*," Dr. Raymond Sunburn, the head of the Aspen/Davos Collective's think tank, Keep Earth Cool, said today. Sunburn, who earned the world's first Ph.D. in biospheric computer modeling studies, added, "Our computer models show that if people don't reduce their rate of intercourse and heavy petting to, at most, once a month, the polar bears will become extinct by 2050."


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2009 às 23:51)

Luis França disse:


> Scientist Says Too Much Sex Leads to Global Warming





Qual é o fundamento ?


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2009 às 09:55)

Todo o artigo (Scientist Says Too Much Sex Leads to Global Warming) é uma mera e divertida  sátira a alguns estudos. Entre muitas coisas, basta olhar para o nome do suposto cientista, Dr. Sunburn (Dr. Queimadura Solar). Está uma boa sátira pois nesta área de vez em quando aparecem estudos que não lembram ao diabo, mas espero que ninguém tenha levado o texto a sério, seria mesmo muita distracção


----------



## hurricane (23 Abr 2009 às 13:03)

Eu sou um aluno do 12 ano e por isso nao tenho grande fundamento cientifico para falar desta assunto. contudo, leio muito sobre o aquecimento global porque interesso me por isso. E aquilo que aprendi foi que devemos sempre contestar e criticar todas as teorias cientificas uma vez que é também para isso que elas sao feitas. 

No entanto, eu tenho que confessar que concordo com irpsit pois acho que a humanidade está a criar um forte impacto no clima, ou melhor, na atmosfera do planeta Terra. 

Nao sei se ja leram o livro "6 graus" de Mark Lynas. eu sei que é apenas mais um livro, contudo eu acho que muito do que ele afirma é verdade, pois as evidencias estão à vista!!!

Basta olharmos para a quantidade de veiculos que percorrem as estradas do planeta por segundo. a quantidade de fábricas que existem. a quantidade de energia que é gasta por pessoa por segundo em todo o planeta Terra. a quantidade de floresta destruida diariamente!!!!!
Sinceramente só nao vê quem nao quer!!!

Isto nao quer dizer que a radiação solar ou qualquer outra coisa nao esteja também a influenciar a temperatura na Terra, agora que a humanida está a  provocar o seu aquecimento disso acho que ninguem mesmo pode negar....
E sinceramente acho que os governos em vez de se preocuparem em saber quem tem razao naquilo que afirma, deveriam era agir JÁ antes que seja demasiado tarde!!!

Esta á a minha opinao.... e peço desculpa se pude estar a ser um pouco ignorante em relação a alguns aspectos mencionados.


----------



## Ecotretas (23 Abr 2009 às 19:06)

psm disse:


> Concordo consigo, e ainda faço mais um reparo na citação que fez desse membro do forum, o ponto 1 da citação está cheio de erros ao nivel cientifico, e nem vale responder e o melhor é ignorar(pois deve ser um trojan).
> 
> Era aconselhavel que este membro que foi citado pelo Laredo tivesse mais rigor histórico e cientifico, ele se esquece que está num forum de ciencia e as ideias são para ser fundamentadas e não com barbaridades,



Quem assim tenta argumentar não percebe certamente nada do que diz! Devia regressar às disciplinas de História. Para estes dois,e outros que tais, deixo alguns links:

http://www.rede.cm-obidos.pt/Home/UI/ReadTemplate.aspx?tpl=projecto22.tpl
http://www.regiaocentro.net/lugares/leiria/pinhalelagoa.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Greenland#Norse_settlement


----------



## irpsit (25 Abr 2009 às 09:17)

Sim, Ecotretas, até 1900, a actividade solar parece correlacionar-se com o clima. Mas olha, então porque é que em 1930 houve tanta subida de temperatura após baixa actividade solar, e o mesmo ocorreu entre 1970-2000, a actividade solar foi mais reduzida e a temperatura subiu.

Foram precisamente nos períodos das décadas pós-guerra que subiu mais a temperatura e que houve mais industrualização.

Com tanto carro, fábrica, não admira.
E se existe a formula da fotossíntese, então mais calor e actividade solar deveria causar mais O2 e menos CO2, ao contrário do que está a acontecer!
Porquê? Porque há imensa desflorestação e imensa libertação industrial de CO2!!!!
Aliás até 1900, como havia muita mais floresta, havia muito menos CO2! Isso e actividade solar explicam. Depois, houve mais actividade e mais CO2, mais calor! Após 1970 houve menos actividade e muito mais CO2, resultado: muito mais subida de temperatura como todos sabemos!!!







Ecotretas disse:


> Quem assim tenta argumentar não percebe certamente nada do que diz! Devia regressar às disciplinas de História. Para estes dois,e outros que tais, deixo alguns links:
> 
> http://www.rede.cm-obidos.pt/Home/UI/ReadTemplate.aspx?tpl=projecto22.tpl
> http://www.regiaocentro.net/lugares/leiria/pinhalelagoa.html
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Greenland#Norse_settlement


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2009 às 11:10)

irpsit disse:


> Porquê? Porque há imensa desflorestação e imensa libertação industrial de CO2!!!!
> Aliás até 1900, como havia muita mais floresta, havia muito menos CO2!



Analisando este mapa até parece que se verifica, à escala global, um aumento da área coberta por florestas.





imagem maior:
http://images.wri.org/sdm-gene-02-deforestation.jpg


----------



## Ecotretas (25 Abr 2009 às 11:53)

Dan disse:


> Analisando este mapa até parece que se verifica, à escala global, um aumento da área coberta por florestas.


Obrigado Dan pelo gráfico, que eu desconhecia. Ele evidencia efectivamente o corte nas florestas tropicais, que se está a intensificar por via dos biocombustíveis e do cap&trade. Simultaneamente está a crescer no hemisfério norte a olhos vistos. Aliás, a presença de mais CO2 na atmosfera é um excelente fertilizante!
Basta, aliás mais uma vez, olhar para a história recente de Portugal. Durante quase todo o período anterior ao século XX, as áreas de inculto caracterizavam o país. As serras estavam efectivamente nuas de arvoredo. Foi só no século XX, e especialmente no Estado Novo, que foi possível passar de 10% de arborização para valores ligeiramente abaixo de 40%. Basta olhar como era Monsanto, em Lisboa, há umas dezenas de anos, para perceber isto.

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com


----------



## Laredo (1 Mai 2009 às 12:33)

Ecotretas disse:


> Obrigado Dan pelo gráfico, que eu desconhecia. Ele evidencia efectivamente o corte nas florestas tropicais, que se está a intensificar por via dos biocombustíveis e do cap&trade. Simultaneamente está a crescer no hemisfério norte a olhos vistos. Aliás, a presença de mais CO2 na atmosfera é um excelente fertilizante!
> Basta, aliás mais uma vez, olhar para a história recente de Portugal. Durante quase todo o período anterior ao século XX, as áreas de inculto caracterizavam o país. As serras estavam efectivamente nuas de arvoredo. Foi só no século XX, e especialmente no Estado Novo, que foi possível passar de 10% de arborização para valores ligeiramente abaixo de 40%. Basta olhar como era Monsanto, em Lisboa, há umas dezenas de anos, para perceber isto.
> 
> Ecotretas
> http://ecotretas.blogspot.com



Gostei principalmente de quando foi pesquisar sobre a fonte da figura e encontrei isto 




podem aceder ao documento completo aqui - http://www.millenniumassessment.org/documents/document.290.aspx.pdf

acho sempre interessante estas ambiguidades he he he


----------



## Laredo (10 Mai 2009 às 09:48)

Interessante notar que no inverno quando fez fresquinho vieram os antia-AG a atirar aos olhos que o mundo estava  arrefecer e que era a nova era glaciar... agora quando aquece um pouco no verão eles calam-se


----------



## Ecotretas (10 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

Laredo,

Os teus comentários são temporalmente adequados. Dá uma vista no meu blog sobre o documento que acabou de sair do Anthony Watts, que explica porque têm subido as temperaturas. 

É um documento vistoso, que esta comunidade da meteorologia certamente apreciará!

Ecotretas


----------



## Laredo (11 Mai 2009 às 14:06)

Ecotretas disse:


> Laredo,
> 
> Os teus comentários são temporalmente adequados. Dá uma vista no meu blog sobre o documento que acabou de sair do Anthony Watts, que explica porque têm subido as temperaturas.
> 
> ...



Interessante esse post no teu blog, agora explica-me como é que os satélites também nos mostram uma subida de temperatura... será que é do seu aquecimento hehehe...
explica-me também porque é que os modelos como o WRF, são precisos, eles necessitam de dados muito precisos e fisicamente coerentes, pois um pequeno erro nas leituras de input dão um grande erro no output... 
bom em fim há tanto mais por onde esse argumento falha que nem me vou matar a escrever... 
é simplesmente hilariante


----------



## Ecotretas (11 Mai 2009 às 22:17)

Obrigado Laredo pela menção dos satélites. Efectivamente, os satélites não mentem como os termómetros do Hansen. 

Agora, onde foste buscar a ideia de que estão a subir? Não tens visto as actualidades há mais de um ano? E desde então para cá?

Como dizes, pequenos erros de input dão grande erros no output... Por isso, procura melhor os inputs...

Ecotretas


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2009 às 00:57)

Ecotretas disse:


> Obrigado Laredo pela menção dos satélites. Efectivamente, os satélites não mentem como os termómetros do Hansen.
> 
> Agora, onde foste buscar a ideia de que estão a subir? Não tens visto as actualidades há mais de um ano? E desde então para cá?
> 
> ...



O que se seguiu após os -0.183 de Maio de 2008 que referiste, foi:

2008___6___-0.114   
2008___7____0.047   
2008___8___-0.007   
2008___9____0.161   
2008___10___0.166  
2008___11___0.251   
2008___12___0.182  
2009___1____0.304   
2009___2____0.347   
2009___3____0.206  
2009___4____0.091   


Os links são os mesmos que postaste. Apenas estão actualizados!


----------



## irpsit (12 Mai 2009 às 07:07)

André, entre vagas de frio e vagas de calor, parece não haver dúvidas que os últimos meses ainda continuam com temperatura *acima *da média. 
Acho que neste ponto não há motivo para dúvidas.

Ecotretas, agora se o mínimo solar irá trazer um novo período frio, isso é uma outra questão. 

Aqui em Viena, Áustria, tem havido mês atrás de mês com temperaturas uns três a quatro graus superiores ao normal!!!

Quando à *desflorestação*, é evidente que grande parte da floresta original desapareceu na Europa e na América do Norte.
Desflorestação ocorre na Amazónia e na Indonésia.
África, o Médio Oriente e a China sofrem com a desertificação.
Talvez só a Sibéria escape. 

Não confundam as coisas, pois este é um problema grave por si, quer contribue ou não para o clima. Uma coisa é chamar tretas à teoria do aquecimento global, outra coisa é chamar tretas aos esforços de protecção ambiental. 
Pessoalmente prefiro viver num planeta maioritariamente florestado do que desflorestado. Penso que o clima global será melhor, mais ameno.

Volto a repetir, pelo menos nos Alpes, onde me localizo, os *glaciares *estão a desaparecer mesmo muito rapidamente. As notícias não mentem (pelo menos neste caso!). Basta visitá-los ano após ano. Basta escutar o pessoal que vive lá. 






AnDré disse:


> O que se seguiu após os -0.183 de Maio de 2008 que referiste, foi:
> 
> 2008___6___-0.114
> 2008___7____0.047
> ...


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2009 às 12:38)

Ecotretas disse:


> Obrigado Dan pelo gráfico, que eu desconhecia. Ele evidencia efectivamente o corte nas florestas tropicais, que se está a intensificar por via dos biocombustíveis e do cap&trade. Simultaneamente está a crescer no hemisfério norte a olhos vistos. Aliás, a presença de mais CO2 na atmosfera é um excelente fertilizante!
> Basta, aliás mais uma vez, olhar para a história recente de Portugal. Durante quase todo o período anterior ao século XX, as áreas de inculto caracterizavam o país. As serras estavam efectivamente nuas de arvoredo. Foi só no século XX, e especialmente no Estado Novo, que foi possível passar de 10% de arborização para valores ligeiramente abaixo de 40%. Basta olhar como era Monsanto, em Lisboa, há umas dezenas de anos, para perceber isto.



Em relação à desflorestação e citando o que o *ecotretas* disse, em Portugal não creio que a área de floresta esteja a aumentar. Muito pelo contrário. 
O mapa leva a crer que houve um aumento de floresta em toda a região norte e centro de Portugal. Convido-vos a atravessar a A24, que atravessa o distrito de Viseu a Vila Real. Verão os milhares de hectares de mato e terreno inculto que há por esse país fora. E uma outra árvore aqui e acolá a marcar a diferença. Sobreviventes aos incêndios que todos os anos lavram por lá.
E o Marão, que este ano perdeu mais uma boa cota parte da mancha florestal cada vez mais pequena?!

Talvez as giestas gigantes cada vez mais abundantes na região (em alguns locais eu diria mesmo que se estão a tornar numa praga), sejam denominadas de florestas...


----------



## irpsit (12 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

E já para não considerar os "desertos de biodiversidade" que são as florestas de eucaliptos e pinheiros.
Mas sim, a área florestal seja do que for, foi muito reduzida no Alentejo e em Trás-os-Montes. Igualmente nas Beiras pelos incêndios e na região do Porto e Lisboa pela construção.

Não estou a ver como é que um gráfico pode mostrar a área florestal a aumentar...



AnDré disse:


> Em relação à desflorestação e citando o que o *ecotretas* disse, em Portugal não creio que a área de floresta esteja a aumentar. Muito pelo contrário.
> O mapa leva a crer que houve um aumento de floresta em toda a região norte e centro de Portugal. Convido-vos a atravessar a A24, que atravessa o distrito de Viseu a Vila Real. Verão os milhares de hectares de mato e terreno inculto que há por esse país fora. E uma outra árvore aqui e acolá a marcar a diferença. Sobreviventes aos incêndios que todos os anos lavram por lá.
> E o Marão, que este ano perdeu mais uma boa cota parte da mancha florestal cada vez mais pequena?!
> 
> Talvez as giestas gigantes cada vez mais abundantes na região (em alguns locais eu diria mesmo que se estão a tornar numa prega), sejam denominadas de florestas...


----------



## Ecotretas (12 Mai 2009 às 21:09)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação à desflorestação e citando o que o *ecotretas* disse, em Portugal não creio que a área de floresta esteja a aumentar. Muito pelo contrário.



Correcto. A dimensão dos incêndios florestais não engana. Isso não invalida o que disse do Sec XX. Basta perguntar a algumas pessoas de mais idade, que elas também não enganam. E atenção aos satélites, pois eles também enganam: não distinguem floresta de uma boa matagueira...

Ecotretas


----------



## Laredo (12 Mai 2009 às 21:19)

Ecotretas disse:


> Correcto. A dimensão dos incêndios florestais não engana. Isso não invalida o que disse do Sec XX. Basta perguntar a algumas pessoas de mais idade, que elas também não enganam. E atenção aos satélites, pois eles também enganam: não distinguem floresta de uma boa matagueira...
> 
> Ecotretas



dá pra ver aquilo que sabes sobre satélites após te espalhares com a resposta que o AnDré te deu...  não é por acaso que eles são utilizados no combate a incêndios, numa imagem de satélite é fácil de distinguir um pequeno incêndio, zona queimada, zona queimada em anos anteriores, comparação entre estações secas por comparação de dados anterior... Nota-se que a tua ária de domínio é mesmo a treta
Mas já que tanto defendes o arrefecimento, deixo-te o desafio de me apresentares aqui qualquer estudo feito por cientistas que diga que a terra esteja a arrefecer... 
é que até hoje ainda não vi nenhum


----------



## Ecotretas (13 Mai 2009 às 21:40)

Laredo disse:


> não é por acaso que eles são utilizados no combate a incêndios, numa imagem de satélite é fácil de distinguir um pequeno incêndio, zona queimada, zona queimada em anos anteriores, comparação entre estações secas por comparação de dados anterior...


Devias ler com atenção o que eu digo  A floresta portuguesa cresceu imenso durante o Séc. XX, e decresceu nos últimos anos devido aos incêndios. Mas manteve-se provavelmente a área verde, porque os grandes incêndios de há uns anos deram origem a grandes áreas de matagueira!



Laredo disse:


> Mas já que tanto defendes o arrefecimento, deixo-te o desafio de me apresentares aqui qualquer estudo feito por cientistas que diga que a terra esteja a arrefecer...
> é que até hoje ainda não vi nenhum


Já que estamos a falar de satélites, podes começar pelo Roy Spencer. Mas há muitos mais, muitos referenciados nas centenas de posts que tenho no meu blog...

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com


----------



## Ecotretas (13 Mai 2009 às 21:45)

AnDré disse:


> O que se seguiu após os -0.183 de Maio de 2008 que referiste, foi:
> 
> 2008___6___-0.114
> 2008___7____0.047
> ...



Uma imagem vale por mil palavras:







Ecotretas


----------



## Ecotretas (13 Mai 2009 às 21:49)

Já agora, a correlação do gráfico de cima com o gráfico do CO2 parece tão evidente 

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2009 às 22:00)

Ecotretas disse:


> Uma imagem vale por mil palavras:
> 
> Ecotretas



E qual é a tendência ? De descida não é. E já reparou que estamos no maior mínimo solar desde há décadas e mesmo assim a temperatura não desce para níveis de há anos atrás nem mesmo com uma La Nina considerável ? Agora que as condições La Nina acabaram e vem aí provavelmente um Nino após o Verão, adivinhe qual vai ser a tendência dominante.


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2009 às 22:05)

Ecotretas disse:


> Já agora, a correlação do gráfico de cima com o gráfico do CO2 parece tão evidente



Você não pode sobrepor o CO2 com a temperatura global dessa forma. A temperatura global oscila naturalmente pois o clima tem ciclos e padrões de variabilidade. Você tem que olhar para a tendência de longo prazo removendo da análise as oscilações naturais conhecidas e aí sim comparar ao Co2. Por exemplo um Nino exagera a tendência de aquecimento e uma La Nina disfarça-o.


----------



## Laredo (13 Mai 2009 às 22:40)

Caro ecotretas, há muito que já conhecia o sr. Roy Spenser, mas se se der ao trabalho de ler os seus artigos verá que ele não menciona que haja arrefecimento ou que não haja aquecimento


----------



## Laredo (13 Mai 2009 às 22:44)

http://wattsupwiththat.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/rss_april_09.png

Gosto bastante quando usam esta imagem, e referem que quando numa porção de 1/50 da imagem como o traço desce há logo arrefecimento, sendo assim só de 2000 pra 2001 existiram 6 aquecimentos como 6 arrefecimentos globais... é estranho ver assim tanta gente que nem um boneco sabe ler...
Sendo assim por esta imagem (aqui) podemos ver o arrefecimento global dia pra dia


----------



## Kispo (13 Mai 2009 às 23:18)

Vince disse:


> E qual é a tendência ? De descida não é. E já reparou que estamos no maior mínimo solar desde há décadas e mesmo assim a temperatura não desce para níveis de há anos atrás nem mesmo com uma La Nina considerável ? Agora que as condições La Nina acabaram e vem aí provavelmente um Nino após o Verão, adivinhe qual vai ser a tendência dominante.



Não é bem assim. Os ultimos ciclos solares têm tido uma elevado nº de sunspots. Este ciclo mais recente parece de facto muito fraco. Mas quem disse que as consequencias de um ciclo fraco tenha no *imediato* consequencias na temperatura na terra? Parece-me que é algo mais progressivo...


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2009 às 23:54)

Kispo disse:


> Não é bem assim. Os ultimos ciclos solares têm tido uma elevado nº de sunspots. Este ciclo mais recente parece de facto muito fraco. Mas quem disse que as consequencias de um ciclo fraco tenha no *imediato* consequencias na temperatura na terra? Parece-me que é algo mais progressivo...



Sim, não é imediato. Mas nós também não entramos num mínimo de forma espontânea, é um processo gradual desde o anterior máximo e com o prolongamento do mínimo actual suponho que os que acreditam que esteja tudo relacionado com os ciclos solares esperassem já nesta altura temperaturas inferiores bem mais interessantes, afinal já estamos no mínimo há um tempo razoável, mas como referi, não se vê nada de significativo em termos de descida na temperatura apesar dum mínimo excepcional para as últimas décadas. Para mim o que eu vejo é um mínimo a atenuar uma tendência de crescimento, mas cada um interpreta como quiser. Se algo de excepcional se passar no futuro com o sol (ninguém sabe), algo como um Maunder, forçando uma maior descida das temperaturas, isso não prova que não existia um problema, apenas o disfarçaria. Se fosse tão significativa a ponto de anular o problema, também não significaria que estivesse tudo errado na teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico. Trata-se de lidar com coisas que dominamos (o que o homem faz) e não depositar as soluções ou esperanças em algo que não controlamos nem prevemos, como o sol.

O "lag" estimado é de cerca de 1-2 anos devido à inércia térmica dos oceanos.



> *Solar irradiance:* The solar output remains low (Fig. 4), at the lowest level in the period since satellite measurements began in the late 1970s, and the time since the prior solar minimum is already 12 years, two years longer than the prior two cycles. This has led some people to speculate that we may be entering a "Maunder Minimum" situation, a period of reduced irradiance that could last for decades. Most solar physicists expect the irradiance to begin to pick up in the next several months — there are indications, from the polarity of the few recent sunspots, that the new cycle is beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## |Ciclone| (14 Mai 2009 às 17:55)

Boas, vou começar por responder à pergunta que é titulo neste tópico.
Na minha opinião o aquecimento global é um facto, as temperaturas têm subido muito e muito depressa nas ultimas décadas, e é certo que a principal causa deste aquecimento somos nós... As emissões de CO2 excessivas têm feito a concentração de CO2 atmosférico aumentar para níveis perigosos. E como consequências já se nota um grande aumento da intensidade e frequência dos furacões; já várias espécies foram "vitimas" do aquecimento global; etc...

Mas infelizmente acho que isto é o menos grave. Apesar dos esforços para diminuir as emissões de CO2 estas continuam a dar-se em quantidades excessivas, e continuaram durante muitos anos. Por isso a concentração de CO2 deverá continuar a aumentar durante as próximas décadas e consequentemente, aumenta a temperatura, que faz derreter as calotes polares, que fazem aumentar o nível do mar, que por sua vez vai deixar cidades "debaixo de água"... E não é tudo, o aumento da temperatura também deverá provocar a extinção de milhares de espécies.
E depois há que olhar para a corrente do golfo que pode parar em consequência da água doce proveniente do degelo da Gronelândia, o que traria uma "pequena" era glaciar. E ainda há ter em atenção as grandes quantidades de metano que está aprisionado pelo gelo e que se for para atmosfera vai trazer aumentos de temperatura ainda maiores...

Concluindo a minha opinião é esta, o aquecimento global existe, vai agravar-se e quem sabe se pode resultar numa idade do gelo... e até lá o que irá acontecer? Seja o que for, bom não vai ser de certeza...

PS: Isto é o meu ponto de vista, é um pouco catastrófico, mas não se pode ignorar que o aquecimento global é um assunto sério e grave. E cabe a todos nós impedir que o pior aconteça, para isso temos que reduzir as nossas emissões de CO2, temos que dar a iniciativa, e não ficar à espera que alguém se mexa.. E temos que tomar a iniciativa *AGORA!!!* o planeta não pode esperar mais!


----------



## Laredo (14 Mai 2009 às 19:19)

Os ciclones trazem mais um feedback para os  cálculos climatológicos
http://environmentalresearchweb.org/cws/article/research/39052

Hemisférios em "dessintunia"
http://environmentalresearchweb.org/cws/article/research/39024


----------



## Laredo (14 Mai 2009 às 19:21)

Já agora para o pessoal que adora culpar o ciclo solar

"Researchers from Lancaster and Durham universities in the UK and colleagues at the Lebedev Institute, Moscow say that natural causes, such as variations in the solar cycle and cosmic rays, cannot be responsible for more than 14% of global warming observed since 1956. The result confirms that international policies to reduce carbon dioxide emissions are on the right track."
http://environmentalresearchweb.org/cws/article/research/38751


----------



## Ecotretas (14 Mai 2009 às 21:42)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Boas, vou começar por responder à pergunta que é titulo neste tópico.
> Na minha opinião o aquecimento global é um facto, as temperaturas têm subido muito e muito depressa nas ultimas décadas, e é certo que a principal causa deste aquecimento somos nós...


Olha mais um! Porque é que somos nós? Porque libertamos CO2 na respiração, é? Sim, porque a nossa respiração contribui para 8% das emissões mundiais...



|Ciclone| disse:


> As emissões de CO2 excessivas têm feito a concentração de CO2 atmosférico aumentar para níveis perigosos. E como consequências já se nota um grande aumento da intensidade e frequência dos furacões;


Os furacões tem diminuído nos últimos anos. Aliás, estão nos níveis mais baixos dos últimos 30 anos: http://wattsupwiththat.com/2009/03/...as-decreased-to-the-lowest-level-in-30-years/



|Ciclone| disse:


> Por isso a concentração de CO2 deverá continuar a aumentar durante as próximas décadas e consequentemente, aumenta a temperatura, que faz derreter as calotes polares, que fazem aumentar o nível do mar, que por sua vez vai deixar cidades "debaixo de água"...


Este Ciclone está mesmo convertido. Então, não sabes que as calotes polares estão no máximo, neste momento, de mais de 8 anos (hemisfério norte: http://www.ijis.iarc.uaf.edu/seaice/extent/AMSRE_Sea_Ice_Extent.png) e das últimas décadas (hemisfério Sul: http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/current.anom.south.jpg )
. Também não deverás saber que o nível da água dos mares está a descer ligeiramente há 3 anos: http://sealevel.colorado.edu/ 

Estão quase todos convertidos por esta Igreja do Aquecimento Global. Ainda bem que há uns quantos Galileus e Copérnicos por aí...

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Mai 2009 às 08:08)

Boas *Ecotretas*, já vi que é totalmente contra a teoria do aquecimento global.
Quanto à primeira questão somos nós, porque para além dos 8% que falas da respiração, há os carros, fábricas, etc...
Quanto à segunda questão, deve saber que 2005 foi o ano em que houve mais furacões registados no atlântico, e isso foi apenas à 4 anos... E o clima não se mede de um ano para o outro, e mesmo durante o aquecimento global pode haver anos mais quentes, anos mais frios, mas o que acontece é que os anos quentes são cada vez mais quentes e os frios cada vez menos frios, em média.
Diz que as calotes polares estão no máximo dos últimos 8 anos, mas como já disse temos que olhar para a tendência dos últimos anos.


----------



## irpsit (15 Mai 2009 às 08:13)

Ecotretas,

O que é um facto: os glaciares continuam a derreter e no seu mínimo nos últimos anos, mesmo tendo nevado mais desde há dois anos, é normal a variação, mas a tendência é enormemente para o seu desaparecimento.
Pelo menos vejo isso com os meus olhos, não vou estar a acreditar só porque alguém do globalcooling me diz que certo glaciar x está a aumentar.
O que é um facto é que todos os glaciares que visitei estão a desaparecer.
Quantos é que já visitaste?

E dois: as temperaturas continuam a aumentar. Pergunta a alguém com 60 ou melhor 90 anos de idade,pergunta a várias pessoas e vê o que elas te dizem.
Não é por ter arrefecido desde 2005 que devemos concluir que não é aquecimento. *Posso admitir a hipótese de uma grande conspiração, sim, mas então porque é que eu tb vejo aquecimento nos meus registros de 12 anos? *(em Portugal)

Percebes? Eu não estou a tentar converter ninguém. Só estou a defender o que observo. Compreendo que haja demasiado alarido, mas isso só acontece porque as consequências podem ser grandes. O CO2 é um gás normal, mas o que é não é normal é pegarmos em todo o CO2 armazenado há milhoes de anos, e libertarmos este. 

Eu sou céptico tb que o aquecimento global possa ser causado só pela actividade humana, mas não entro em fundamentalismo. O aquecimento tem sido uma verdade, apesar das variações. E o impacto humano tb, e tem que ser solucionado. Não podemos enterrar a cabeça na areia só porque somos cépticos. Ou, diz-me, preferes ver as emissões continuarem?



Ecotretas disse:


> Olha mais um! Porque é que somos nós? Porque libertamos CO2 na respiração, é? Sim, porque a nossa respiração contribui para 8% das emissões mundiais...
> 
> 
> Os furacões tem diminuído nos últimos anos. Aliás, estão nos níveis mais baixos dos últimos 30 anos: http://wattsupwiththat.com/2009/03/...as-decreased-to-the-lowest-level-in-30-years/
> ...


----------



## irpsit (15 Mai 2009 às 08:27)

Ecotretas, o que aconteceu em Portugal foi a destruição da floresta original de carvalhos, sobreiros, etc e substituição por pinhais e eucaliptos, constatemente cortados (ou queimados) e replantados.

Mesmo assim, a área do Alentejo e Trás-os Montes está hoje muito desertificada. E quando pergunto às pessoas de lá elas dizem que a floresta foi desaparecendo ao longodo último seco. Por exemplo, no caso do Alentejo por ter sido criado o "celeiro de Portugal" que foi depois abandonado (já que sabe o que acontece às monoculturas e ao solo após muitos anos...)

Tens exemplos de muitas serras que eram belas, cheios de carvalhais e depois foram destruídas e naturalmente cresceram lá eucaliptos, austrálias e pinhais.

Tenho a sensação que se esta desflorestação não ajuda a afectar globalmente o clima (já que não ocorre só em Portugal mas no mundo todo), pelo menos, afecta o micro-clima local. As florestas ajudavam, através da sua humidade, a amenizar o clima, especialmente no Verão. Hoje vemos a aridez que é estar num dia de Verão em Trás os Montes ou no Alentejo.



> Devias ler com atenção o que eu digo  A floresta portuguesa cresceu imenso durante o Séc. XX, e decresceu nos últimos anos devido aos incêndios. Mas manteve-se provavelmente a área verde, porque os grandes incêndios de há uns anos deram origem a grandes áreas de matagueira!


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2009 às 10:21)

Ecotretas disse:


> Olha mais um! Porque é que somos nós? Porque libertamos CO2 na respiração, é? Sim, porque a nossa respiração contribui para 8% das emissões mundiais...



Devia começar por compreender algo de tão básico como o ciclo de carbono e entender a diferença em termos de balanço do CO2 que é neutro na respiração das plantas e animais ou a utilização de combustíveis fósseis. A não ser que lá em casa as suas refeições sejam à base de petróleo ou algo do género, não se preocupe com a respiração. É verdadeiramente surpreendente como alguém usa um argumento destes.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2009 às 13:01)

Ecotretas disse:


> Também não deverás saber que o nível da água dos mares está a descer ligeiramente há 3 anos: http://sealevel.colorado.edu/



Como foi dito, não se tira normas em clima por 3,6 ou 10 anos! Tem de haver uma tendência por trás e para isso são precisos mais que esses anos. A não ser que em 10 anos as mudanças sejam drásticas em relação aos anos anteriores. E mesmo assim é necessário observar se essas mudanças se mantêm ou se foi apenas um ciclo. Como todos sabemos, o clima é variável.

E pegando no exemplo do nível médio da água do mar, que segundo disse, está a descer ligeiramente.






Entre 1994 e finais de 1996 ele também decresceu.
O mesmo entre 1998 e finais de 2000, entre 2001 e 2005.

Mas se fizer uma tendência entre 1993 e 2009, que obtém?


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Mai 2009 às 16:18)

Fiz um gráfico que mostra as tempestades tropicais e furacões no Atlântico Norte





*a informação tirei deste site: http://stormcarib.com/

Como se pode ver pelo gráfico não há qualquer duvida que o numero de tempestades está a aumentar, bem como a intensidade destas.

PS: Os valores podem não estar 100% de acordo com a informação fornecida no site, pois posso ter-me enganado nalguma contagem, mas se houver alguma diferença é no máximo de 1.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mai 2009 às 16:52)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Fiz um gráfico que mostra as tempestades tropicais e furacões no Atlântico Norte...



Sem tomar posição  nesta discussão ainda que acompanhando-a 
desde o início,porque entendo que há argumentos consistentes nos vários quadrantes de abordagem da questão,
importa no entanto não deturpar números.
Não sei onde foste buscar os dados para a elaboração do teu gráfico
mas este é o nº oficial nos últimos 13 anos de furacões no Atlântico Norte:






Assim sendo, pelo menos a parte final do teu gráfico não corresponderá
efectivamente ao sucedido.
Claro que,  apenas 13 anos na temática que aqui abordamos,
não passará obviamente de uma gota no oceano de registos que 
serão precisos para conclusões consistentes.
Mas ao menos haja verdade nos dados que já temos.
Já basta o vírus do " alarme global "...


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Mai 2009 às 17:28)

nimboestrato disse:


> Sem tomar posição  nesta discussão ainda que acompanhando-a
> desde o início,porque entendo que há argumentos consistentes nos vários quadrantes de abordagem da questão,
> importa no entanto não deturpar números.



Se calhar não dá para perceber bem mas no meu gráfico cada valor apresentado corresponde a uma década e não a um ano, sendo que o ultimo valor corresponde ao período de 2000-2008 (ainda falta 2009 para ficar completo)
Os dados tirei do link que está por baixo do gráfico.


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2009 às 17:31)

Chamo a atenção para o facto de estarem a *comparar coisas diferentes*, uns a falarem no número de tempestades, outros a falarem do ACE (Accumulated cyclone energy).

Eu ainda não comentei o artigo sobre o ACE do link do ecotretas porque é oriundo dum blogue (Watts Up With That?) no qual já não confio, ainda há dias esse blogue mais uma vez falava de neve na Arábia Saudita (Snow in Saudi Arabia in May?)  que não era neve mas uma trovoada de granizo, aqui há uns tempos foi a mesma coisa com a neve no Quénia, manobras que este blogue faz repetidas vezes e depois a multidão de bloggers negacionistas ou cépticos como o ecotretas se encarrega de disseminar como verdades pelo mundo. Mais estranho é o facto do blogger em questão (Anthony Watts) ser meteorologista e pelos vistos ser incapaz de ter espírito crítico para avaliar se o que lê num media qualquer será mesmo neve. Ainda há 2 ou 3 meses nesse mesmo blogue se festejava uma nova La Nina a caminho, e não vinha nada a caminho, é cada vez mais frequente esse tipo de post's para manter a multidão de cépticos entretida. Eu direi que não é falta de capacidade, mas vontade intencional de desinformar. Salva-se o facto do blogger em questão ter ao menos a caixa de comentários aberta e receber a opinião de quem não concorda, coisa que os cépticos em Portugal não fazem, interditando o direito ao contraditório nos seus espaços de opinião.

Quando tiver dados concretos sobre o ACE direi qualquer coisa. Mas para já também não faz sentido falarmos apenas do ACE no Atlântico, mas sim o ACE a nível global, e sobre esse não consegui encontrar até ao momento dados numa fonte fiável, apenas do Atlântico. Mas quer o número de tempestades, quer o ACE são dados com fiabilidade de poucas décadas o que em climatologia tem as  limitações que se conhecem. Os  estudos que existem são também por vezes contraditórios, há estudos ou simulações que indicam por exemplo um menor número de tempestades mas mais intensas. Uma das possibilidades que merece mais atenção é a de que com o aquecimento global ocorra mais windshear que impedirá a formação de mais ciclones tropicais apesar da água mais quente, mas em contrapartida existe mais energia disponível quando eles se formam originando mais intensificações explosivas (rapid deepening/rapid intensification). Nos últimos anos eu fiquei com a ideia de que pode ter alguma lógica, mas não sei se será ou não assim, isto é uma área onde há muitas dúvidas e o IPCC nunca as escondeu.

O que diz o IPCC:



> There is observational evidence for an increase of intense tropical cyclone activity in the North Atlantic since about 1970, correlated with increases of tropical sea surface temperatures. There are also suggestions of increased intense tropical cyclone activity in some other regions where concerns over data quality are greater. Multi-decadal variability and the quality of the tropical cyclone records prior to routine satellite observations in about 1970 complicate the detection of long-term trends in tropical cyclone activity. There is no clear trend in the annual numbers of tropical cyclones.
> ....
> Magnitude of anthropogenic contributions not assessed. Attribution for these phenomena based on expert judgement rather than formal attribution studies.
> .....
> ...


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Mai 2009 às 17:35)

Creio que assim fica mais simples:





Os valores de cada barra correspondem ao total de tempestades tropicais + furacões que ocorreram entre as datas assinaladas no eixo do X.
Cada barra diz respeito a uma década, excepto a primeira e a ultima que fazem referencia a 9 anos.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2009 às 01:18)

Gostaria da saber como é que chegaram à conclusão de número de tempestades que existiu no Antlântico Norte antes da década de 50.

Por mim é muito duvidoso apresentarem números do Século XIX e acompanharem os mesmos nas condições de estudo que existem na actualidade.

Os meios que existem actualmente garantem-nos que poderão captar praticamente todas as tempestades que ocorrem no Atlântico Norte. Mas como foram obtidos certos valores em datas em que a tecnologia era praticamente inexistente, tal como são apresentadas no gráfico que referiste, |Ciclone|?


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mai 2009 às 02:03)

Vince disse:


> Chamo a atenção para o facto de estarem a *comparar coisas diferentes*, uns a falarem no número de tempestades, outros a falarem do ACE (Accumulated cyclone energy)...



Meti-me em seara alheia e pronto : -deu nisto.
Peço desculpa por ter ousado comparar o incomparável,
com a agravante de ter falado apenas dos  últimos  13 anos,
numa temática destas.
Há dias de manhã, que um homem à tarde ,chega à noite e  vê  muito alarido.
E reage.Às vezes mal.
Mas neste caso, pelo menos,  poder-se-á  comparar a minha ignorância com a sabedoria dos homens do  tempo ,que hoje nos afiançam previsões para 50 ou 100 anos?
Pois é...
Apanhado 2ª vez a comparar o incomparável...


----------



## irpsit (16 Mai 2009 às 07:33)

Até 1900, a actividade solar parece correlacionar-se bem com a subida e descida da temperatura global, vá, aproximadamente.
O máximo medieval, a little ice age, e outros períodos anteriores.

Desde 1900, é que a relação já não tem sido muito óbvia.
Pode ser em parte que seja o nosso contributo de CO2 e desflorestação.

Em especial é aquele período de aquecimento dos *anos 30* que me chama a atenção.
Aparentemente a actividade solar era reduzida, parece, até 1920.
Ou então, talvez tenha havido mais input solar do que nos é oficialmente conhecido!
Até 1930 (entre 1820 e 1830 mas especialmente entre 1870 e 1930) houve grande actividade industrial (e uso do carvão) e foi precisamente a altura dos smogs, e numa altura em que a temperatura aumentou globalmente consideravelmente.

Depois o período frio dos *anos 50 e 60* espanta-me um pouco.
Aparentemente a actividade solar parece ter estado elevada desde os anos 30 aos anos 90.
Será que foi devido ao abrandamento económico (e foi muito) dos anos 30 e 40, e toda a poeira libertada pela guerra. (Eu sei, pode parecer uma hipótese estúpida) Curiosamente em pleno ínicio da guerra fria (anos 50/60), muitas bombas nucleares foram detonadas em diversas partes do mundo, várias na alta atmosfera. Talvez tenha tido um efeito?
Ou foram antes as correntes oceânicas que tomaram um outro ciclo? E se sim, onde está a causa?
Ou será que foi redução do input solar?
Alguém tem uma ideia clara disto?

Agora, no global, o século XX foi quente, a actividade solar elevada (e cheio de emissões). E períodos anteriores foram frios, a actividade solar reduzida (e sem emissões). *Acho que hoje em dia, ainda é dificil dizer com certeza sim existe aquecimento global causado pelo Homem, ou tb refutar, não, não existe aquecimento global causado pelo Homem.*

Poderá ocorrer que perante o actual mínimo solar, a prolongar-se, que uma nova época mini-glacial aconteça, desfasada em algumas décadas devido ao efeito inércia dos oceanos. 
Mas se o nosso contributo de CO2 for superior, então, esse efeito solar apenas irá reduzir o aquecimento. Veremos o que acontece.

*Em qualquer dos casos, parece-me sensato *reduzir (e muito) as nossas emissões e reduzir a desflorestação.
Em pleno século XXI, parece-me ser um bom momento para finalmente mudarmos para energias renováveis e não poluentes.

Não sou nem fundamentalista anti nem pró aquecimento global.
Em minha opinião este assunto parece o aborto, levanta extremismos, uma visão preto e branco.

Eu defendo acima de tudo estudarmos e *protejermos* este planeta. 
Sem alarmismos, mas tb sem enterrarmos a cabeça na areia.


----------



## |Ciclone| (16 Mai 2009 às 09:31)

Lousano disse:


> Gostaria da saber como é que chegaram à conclusão de número de tempestades que existiu no Antlântico Norte antes da década de 50.
> 
> Por mim é muito duvidoso apresentarem números do Século XIX e acompanharem os mesmos nas condições de estudo que existem na actualidade.
> 
> Os meios que existem actualmente garantem-nos que poderão captar praticamente todas as tempestades que ocorrem no Atlântico Norte. Mas como foram obtidos certos valores em datas em que a tecnologia era praticamente inexistente, tal como são apresentadas no gráfico que referiste, |Ciclone|?



Os dados para o gráfico tirei deste site: http://stormcarib.com/climatology/ATLN_dec_wor.htm


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2009 às 09:57)

nimboestrato disse:


> Meti-me em seara alheia e pronto : -deu nisto.
> Peço desculpa por ter ousado comparar o incomparável,
> com a agravante de ter falado apenas dos  últimos  13 anos,
> numa temática destas.



Não há azar nenhum, apenas chamei a atenção que estavam a comparar coisas diferentes, pois alguém menos familiarizado com o assunto certamente que ficaria baralhado com gráficos tão diferentes. Aliás, tem muito mais lógica analisar o ACE que colocou aqui pois o número de tempestades é uma métrica com pouco ou nenhum valor, presumo que é fácil de perceber porquê, um grande furacão com uma semana de vida não pode ser quantificado da mesma forma que uma pequena tempestade tropical que viveu um dia por exemplo




nimboestrato disse:


> Mas neste caso, pelo menos,  poder-se-á  comparar a minha ignorância com a sabedoria dos homens do  tempo ,que hoje nos afiançam previsões para 50 ou 100 anos?
> Pois é...
> Apanhado 2ª vez a comparar o incomparável...



Caro nimboestrato, eu já repetidas vezes tentei dar a minha opinião pessoal neste assunto, que diga-se, já me satura e cansa até à exaustão principalmente pela hostilidade que volta e meia se levanta entre os extremos e que repetidas vezes acaba até na má educação em que até eu próprio acabo por cair tal a irritação.  A poeira que cada lado levanta é tanta que me vejo com muitas dificuldades em tentar ver alguma luz e já estou cansado de tanto esfregar os olhos. 

Eu também tenho muitas dúvidas, já o disse muitas vezes, eu não gosto do alarmismo de algumas correntes que muitas vezes resvala também para o exagero e manipulação, eu tenho algumas dúvidas sobre a fiabilidade da paleoclimatologia sobretudo a reconstrução de temperaturas a partir dos aneis das árvores, tenho algumas dúvidas por exemplo no "ponto de partida" da subida das temperaturas ter sido numa altura de temperaturas anormalmente baixas por influência vulcânica e solar, também sigo com atenção os debates sobre os ciclos solares, tenho também algumas dúvidas se parte do aquecimento recente não se deve a fraca actividade vulcânica nas décadas recentes, e finalmente tenho as naturais dúvidas sobre a modelagem climática. 

Portanto eu sou igual a tantos outros que tem dúvidas, perfeitamente compreensíveis num assunto tão complexo como é o clima da Terra ao longo dos milénios. A ciência é um processo dinâmico, o que era certo hoje amanhã pode estar errado, daqui a bocado até vou colocar no fórum os resultados de um estudo sobre as grandes circulações oceânicas que pode pôr em causa tudo aquilo que pensávamos que estava certo até aqui. A ciência é isso mesmo, um processo contínuo.

Mas aquilo que eu não suporto é a desinformação e a pseudociência, são as pessoas que constantemente repetem argumentos errados e mil vezes desmontados e mesmo assim insistem em lançar a mesma poeira por motivações que não compreendo, as pessoas que dizem por vezes os maiores disparates de forma manipulatoria, as pessoas que acham que acabou o aquecimento global porque está a nevar no bairro onde vivem, as pessoas que dizem em euforia que está a nevar num local qualquer em África e é uma normalíssima trovoada com granizo, as pessoas que escrevem estudos ou pseudoestudos mas não os submetem ao processo cientifico para serem escrutinados, as pessoas que escrevem toneladas de coisas nesta temática mas percebem menos de climatologia do que alguns miúdos de 15 anos que há neste fórum e finalmente as pessoas que acham que a Internet é uma bíblia e tudo o que vem escrito em qualquer lado é a verdade só porque vem de encontro às suas opiniões, sendo que hoje a Internet é uma gigantesca fonte de informação mas também de desinformação e que muitas pessoas infelizmente não tem capacidade crítica nem cultura cientifica para filtrar a informação que digerem.


----------



## psm (16 Mai 2009 às 10:31)

O pior neste tema que se está a tornar deveras aborrecido, e tal como o Vince referenciou.
 Há alguns membros que quando vem aqui com alguns dados seja de que lado for, e que alguns desses dados revelam ter muito pouco rigor cientifico e histórico, e que colocam links vagos sobre a matéria em questão, e quando são questionados sobre os varios assuntos, vão colocar novamente links vagos e sem rigor cientifico o que irá causar confusão neste tema tão complexo, e que nem doutourados em climatologia  conseguem descortinar os porquês.

Já tinha aqui colocado uma pergunta, e em que a resposta de alguém a essa pergunta foi o colocar um link vago com um grafico, e que não me respondeu à pergunta concreta que foi feita, noutra ocasião e foi à pouco tempo não respondi a outro membro que tinha colocado 2 links vagos e sem a explicação de o porque de 2 assuntos em que tinha revelado muita ignorancia ao nivel ambiental(histórico) e geologico na colocação desses links, e esse membro é considerado pela minha pessoa como um TROLL neste forum.


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2009 às 10:35)

Lousano disse:


> Gostaria da saber como é que chegaram à conclusão de número de tempestades que existiu no Antlântico Norte antes da década de 50.



Há registos sistemáticos desde há muito tempo, além disso há também a reconstrução ou reanálise climática, muito trabalhoso mas essencial no estudo do nosso clima. Os meios eram outros, mas todas as épocas ciclónicas foram reconstruídas desde o século XIX com registos da época, sejam em terra sejam de navios, registos meteorológicos ou notícias da época. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Atlantic_hurricane_seasons

Antigamente não havia satélites, mas por exemplo havia nalgumas regiões mais estações meteorológicas do que há hoje pois no passado dependíamos apenas delas, e como não havia aviação comercial havia muitos barcos no Atlântico que forneciam preciosos dados meteorológicos na época. Há um século e meio atrás atrás já se faziam cartas de superfície por exemplo, era muito mais difícil sem os satélites ou modelos de hoje mas não era a "idade da pedra", já se fazia muita coisa na Meteorologia. 

A reanálise é também um processo contínuo, ainda recentemente troquei uns emails com um responsável por essas reconstruções a propósito de um possível ciclone tropical nos Açores que possa não ter sido "contabilizado" em determinado ano.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_hurricane_reanalysis
http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/project2003/hurdat.html
http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/data_sub/re_anal.html

Mas é precisamente por causa disso que é difícil ter certezas nesta área, muitas tempestades do passado podem ter passado despercebidas, e como referi ontem, o próprio IPCC não esconde isso.



> Multi-decadal variability and the quality of the tropical cyclone records prior to routine satellite observations in about 1970 complicate the detection of long-term trends in tropical cyclone activity.



Este é até um bom exemplo para explicar o que é um "negacionista" nesta temática. Olhemos por exemplo para este tema. Imensos cientistas dedicam trabalho sério a reconstruir ou a melhorar o registo da actividade ciclónica no passado. Um trabalho imprescindível para conhecermos o nosso clima, o estudo do passado ajuda-nos a prever o futuro. Um trabalho que obviamente tem falhas e limitações como as referidas, mas um trabalho que é constantemente melhorado. Um típico negacionista, olha para isto tudo e diz simplesmente que tem falhas, não havia satélites, logo não presta. Podia dizer exactamente a mesma coisa por exemplo dos modelos. Os modelos não são perfeitos, pois claro que não ! Mas estão sempre a ser melhorados. O negacionista sem que forneça ou sugira alternativas diz não presta, a tese dele é que está certa sem que apresente qualquer outro argumento ou estudo válido. Isso é o chamado estado de negação. O estado de negação na pratica defende que não vale a pena estudar nada porque nunca nada é perfeito, portanto mais vale ficarmos sentados. É um estado anticientífico, e ironicamente muitas vezes são estes que falam em dogmas e religiões e copérnicos ou galileus, mas são estes que estão agarrados a um dogma, a opinião deles, e recusam obstinadamente a ciência e tem até medo dela ao não se sujeitarem às regras desta.


----------



## Ecotretas (16 Mai 2009 às 11:06)

Vince, estou totalmente de acordo contigo...



Vince disse:


> Mas aquilo que eu não suporto é a desinformação e a pseudociência, são as pessoas que constantemente repetem argumentos errados e mil vezes desmontados e mesmo assim insistem em lançar a mesma poeira por motivações que não compreendo,


Al Gore, et al.



Vince disse:


> as pessoas que dizem por vezes os maiores disparates de forma manipulatoria,


Al Gore, et al.



Vince disse:


> as pessoas que acham que acabou o aquecimento global porque está a nevar no bairro onde vivem, as pessoas que dizem em euforia que está a nevar num local qualquer em África e é uma normalíssima trovoada com granizo,


 Ou aqueles que dizem que há Aquecimento Global porque houve uns dias de calor em Inglaterra, ou uns incêndios na Austrália...



Vince disse:


> as pessoas que escrevem estudos ou pseudoestudos mas não os submetem ao processo cientifico para serem escrutinados,


Pen Hadow et al



Vince disse:


> as pessoas que escrevem toneladas de coisas nesta temática mas percebem menos de climatologia do que alguns miúdos de 15 anos que há neste fórum


Al Gore, et al



Vince disse:


> e finalmente as pessoas que acham que a Internet é uma bíblia e tudo o que vem escrito em qualquer lado é a verdade só porque vem de encontro às suas opiniões, sendo que hoje a Internet é uma gigantesca fonte de informação mas também de desinformação e que muitas pessoas infelizmente não tem capacidade crítica nem cultura cientifica para filtrar a informação que digerem.


Definitivamente Al Gore, auto-intitulado criador da Internet 

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2009 às 11:23)

Ecotretas disse:


> Vince, estou totalmente de acordo contigo...



Fico surpreendido. Para que conste, "Al Gore et all" e "Ecotretas et all" são para mim farinha do mesmo saco, tanto me irrita aquele que quando há uma inundação ou uma onda de calor vem logo falar de alterações climáticas como aquele que quando a temperatura desce uns meses vem logo falar da não existência de aquecimento global. Estão muito bem uns para os outros e desde sempre que tenho a sensação que dependem uns dos outros numa espécie de casamento de conveniência, e que ao contrário do que se passa em casamentos desses, provavelmente são muito felizes com essa relação.


----------



## Ecotretas (16 Mai 2009 às 11:30)

psm disse:


> O pior neste tema que se está a tornar deveras aborrecido, e tal como o Vince referenciou.
> Há alguns membros que quando vem aqui com alguns dados seja de que lado for, e que alguns desses dados revelam ter muito pouco rigor cientifico e histórico, e que colocam links vagos sobre a matéria em questão, e quando são questionados sobre os varios assuntos, vão colocar novamente links vagos e sem rigor cientifico o que irá causar confusão neste tema tão complexo, e que nem doutourados em climatologia  conseguem descortinar os porquês.
> 
> Já tinha aqui colocado uma pergunta, e em que a resposta de alguém a essa pergunta foi o colocar um link vago com um grafico, e que não me respondeu à pergunta concreta que foi feita, noutra ocasião e foi à pouco tempo não respondi a outro membro que tinha colocado 2 links vagos e sem a explicação de o porque de 2 assuntos em que tinha revelado muita ignorancia ao nivel ambiental(histórico) e geologico na colocação desses links, e esse membro é considerado pela minha pessoa como um TROLL neste forum.



Psm,

Tinhas-te referido a mim como trojan, pelo que depreendo ser o Troll a que te referes  Ora isso deve significar que não lestes os links que te devolvi no final da pag. 49, em que te referenciava directamente as respostas para a tua infeliz observação. Ou que então não gostaste daquilo que leste. 

Recordo que não gostaste desta frase, e que disseste que "está cheio de erros ao nivel cientifico":

Os primeiros séculos da existência de Portugal são um bom exemplo disso. Óbidos era um porto de mar. O pinhal de Leiria foi plantado para aguentar o avanço do mar. A Gronelândia é ainda um exemplo melhor...

Queres-te explicar melhor?

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com


----------



## Ecotretas (16 Mai 2009 às 11:36)

Vince disse:


> Fico surpreendido. Para que conste, "Al Gore et all" e "Ecotretas et all" são para mim farinha do mesmo saco, tanto me irrita aquele que quando há uma inundação ou uma onda de calor vem logo falar de alterações climáticas como aquele que quando a temperatura desce uns meses vem logo falar da não existência de aquecimento global. Estão muito bem uns para os outros e desde sempre que tenho a sensação que dependem uns dos outros numa espécie de casamento de conveniência, e que ao contrário do que se passa em casamentos desses, provavelmente são muito felizes com essa relação.




Se assim é, devias ser mais interventivo no desmascaramento do Al Gore e companhia!
Já agora, escreve-se "et al"
Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mai 2009 às 11:47)

Este tópico está a extremar posições entre membros, e o ambiente degrada-se a olhos vistos, fazendo com que a imagem de marca deste fórum, a cordialidade, companheirismo e partilha da mesma paixão de uma forma saudável fique fragilizada... Já parece o tópico do futebol...
Em relação ao assunto, eu não tenho posição definida, concordando embora que possa existir uma tendência para o aquecimento, cujas causa estamos longe de abarcar na totalidade.
Influência humana, solar, natural, se estamos à beira de inversão do ciclo, não sabemos ao certo...
Mas as tendências são tendências, não são determinismos, e cumpre analisar os factos e dados disponíveis e fazer a sua interpretação de acordo com os métodos científicos tidos como mais credíveis.
Acima de tudo, sem extremismos e sem deturpação intencional de dados a fim de servir como suporte a cada uma das teorias...


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mai 2009 às 21:13)

Olá boa noite

A minha posição em relação a este tema tem sido a de um mero observador.
Trata-se de um assunto que ainda não domino como gostaria daí a minha relutância em participar dele, no entanto, a elevada polémica e algum extremismo a que tem sido sujeito, leva-me a crer que para além do que já se disse (sendo parte integrante da ciência viva, portanto em constante desenvolvimento) e ainda o que estará para ser dito,
acho que “a procissão ainda vai no adro!”
Espero que ao longo de todo o enredo, não sejam ultrapassados os limites da boa comunicação que no fundo é o mais importante num espaço como este!


----------



## Laredo (18 Mai 2009 às 20:43)

Boas, mais novidades, e estas boas sobre o AG...

*"Sea-level rises resulting from the collapse of the unstable western Antarctic ice sheet (WAIS) under climate change could be half the generally accepted value, according to researchers from the UK and the Netherlands."*

Sendo assim a contribuição desta água para o aumento do nivel medio das aguas do mar será de cerca de 3m e não de 5 ou 6 m como assumido anteriormente. Mesmo assim os cálculos sugerem que este aumento será 25% pior ao longo da costa pacifica e atlantica dos EUA.
*
"Sea-level rise is one of the more dangerous symptoms of climate change. Scientists estimate that a rise of just 1.5 m would be enough to displace 17 million people in Bangladesh alone. The rise would be caused partly by the expansion of water as it warms, but mostly it would result from the melting of glaciers, including ice sheets. "*

Para ver o artigo completo  -- environmentalresearchweb


----------



## meteo (26 Mai 2009 às 01:32)

Não tenho uma opinião muito vincada sobre este assunto,porque tenho poucos factos sérios com que me basear,mas reparo nalgumas coisas..

Penso que quem olha para as alterações climáticas em Portugal nos últimos anos(10/20) não tem muitas hipóteses de se fundamentar nelas para dizer que estamos em presença de aquecimento ou arrefecimento global..Porque quem fala que os útimos 2 verões foram muito frescos,depois temos o Verão de 2003 que foi o mais quente de sempre,com uma das maiores vagas de calor de sempre,onde se bateram vários recordes..
A anormalidade que é termos 23 graus em Lisboa em pleno Janeiro! Eu que estive em carcavelos nessa tarde,ás 2 da tarde podia-se fazer praia.. 
Algo estranho também este ano termos quase 30 graus inicio de Março,ou seja ainda no Inverno...
O Outono propriamente de frio e chuva muitos dos últimos anos tem começado mais tarde..Só em Novembro...
Depois no outro lado da moeda o facto de ter nevado em Lisboa 2 anos seguidos..
Isto tudo porque me faz alguma confusão quando se fala de fenómenos em Portugal muito estranhos:" ai ai que está tanto frio em Maio..O arrefecimento global está ai" O calor em Março já não interessa...

Ou seja o que se pode reparar é num clima menos estável e com mais fenómenos surpresa e estações completamente trocadas..Onde a poluição pode ter um efeito muito grande,que ai sim tenho a certeza absoluta que é um factor a ter em conta que deve ser respeitado e não esquecido( Ai o Al Gore faz bem na sua posição de defesa séria ao Ambiente..Muito melhor exagerar e depois não se passar nada do que não fazer nada e depois já ser tarde de mais) .. 
Muito bom ler argumentos de degelo no ártico,aumento de furacões,aumento do nivel da água,relacionando estes factos com a possibilidade de estarmos em aquecimento global ou não,que ai sim são factores que podem ajudar para perceber este assunto..
É sem dúvida um tema muito interessante este..


----------



## irpsit (27 Mai 2009 às 09:05)

Ora disseste tudo 



meteo disse:


> Não tenho uma opinião muito vincada sobre este assunto,porque tenho poucos factos sérios com que me basear,mas reparo nalgumas coisas..
> 
> Penso que quem olha para as alterações climáticas em Portugal nos últimos anos(10/20) não tem muitas hipóteses de se fundamentar nelas para dizer que estamos em presença de aquecimento ou arrefecimento global..Porque quem fala que os útimos 2 verões foram muito frescos,depois temos o Verão de 2003 que foi o mais quente de sempre,com uma das maiores vagas de calor de sempre,onde se bateram vários recordes..
> A anormalidade que é termos 23 graus em Lisboa em pleno Janeiro! Eu que estive em carcavelos nessa tarde,ás 2 da tarde podia-se fazer praia..
> ...


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2009 às 10:20)

Analisando a evolução da temperatura em Portugal, só nestas últimas décadas, os dados apontam para um aumento. Basta comparar as normais de 1961-1990 com as de 1971-2000. Em todas as estações, para as quais os dados estão disponíveis, se observa um aumento de algumas décimas. 

Já relativamente à maior ou menor estabilidade a análise é mais complicada. Parece sempre que no passado era tudo mais estável, mas não é bem assim. 

Quanto aos Verões mais quentes em Portugal  (Jun, Jul e Ago) é esta a lista:

2005 -  O mais quente (anomalia: +2.38 °C)
1949 - 2º mais quente (anomalia: +1.98 °C)
2004 - 3º mais quente (anomalia: +1.92 °C)
2003 - 4º mais quente (anomalia: +1.91 °C)
2006 - 5º mais quente (anomalia: +1.80 °C)


----------



## Rtrinda (29 Mai 2009 às 19:50)

meteo disse:


> Não tenho uma opinião muito vincada sobre este assunto,porque tenho poucos factos sérios com que me basear,mas reparo nalgumas coisas..
> 
> Penso que quem olha para as alterações climáticas em Portugal nos últimos anos(10/20) não tem muitas hipóteses de se fundamentar nelas para dizer que estamos em presença de aquecimento ou arrefecimento global. Porque quem fala que os útimos 2 verões foram muito frescos, depois temos o Verão de 2003 que foi o mais quente de sempre, com uma das maiores vagas de calor de sempre, onde se bateram vários recordes.
> A anormalidade que é termos 23 graus em Lisboa em pleno Janeiro! Eu que estive em carcavelos nessa tarde, às 2 da tarde podia-se fazer praia.
> ...





Não sei também o que é para assim de tão extraordinario ter caído os flocos de neve em Lisboa em 2006 e 2007; se verificar com atenção os Nevões de Lisboa só entre 1940-1950 nevou a sério por 4 vezes em Lisboa. 
Mas claro que ninguem lhe vai focar isto mas dá que pensar. 

Frio em Maio????????????????????????

Onde 21 graus de temperatura Máxima é frio ???????????????

23 graus em Lisboa bem nos ultimos 10 anos nunca se registou essa temperatura no mês de Janeiro em Lisboa pelo menos a fonte que eu tenho consultado que posso partilhar consigo se me mostrar um dado oficial nos ultimos dez anos em que se registou 23 graus em Lisboa nos ultimos 10 anos fico supreendido. 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/01-2003/85790.htm


Não concordo que as coisas estejam asim tão mudadas o que existe é mais especulação e mediatismo nada mais qualquer fenómeno é logo exagerado.

Penso que existe de facto um aquecimento Global da temperatura tenho duvidas é que seja so unicamente causado pela emissão de CO2 para atmosfera julgo que seja apenas um ciclo com isto não digo que a emissão de CO2 não faça a temperatura subir porque faz. 

Mas julgo que as coisas estão normais e não a razões para alarmismos. 

Cumprs


----------



## |Ciclone| (29 Mai 2009 às 19:57)

Rtrinda disse:


> o que existe é mais especulação e mediatismo nada mais qualquer fenomeno é logo exagerado.



Isso é verdade, hoje em dia se chove com alguma intensidade numa zona do país vem logo nas noticias, como se fosse algo de anormal...


----------



## Laredo (29 Mai 2009 às 21:05)

environmentalresearchweb.org disse:
			
		

> Business-as-usual will cause temperature rise of 5.2° by 2100, warn MIT scientists
> 
> New findings predict that global temperature increases will be twice as high by the end of the century as previously forecast, unless international policy action is taken. That is the prediction of scientists using the Integrated Global Systems Model (IGSM), a project funded in part by the US Department of Energy.



Para ver todo o texto -http://environmentalresearchweb.org/cws/article/research/39215
Para quem acha que a fonte não é fidedigna - http://ams.allenpress.com/perlserv/?request=get-abstract&doi=10.1175/2009JCLI2863.1&ct=1


----------



## José M. Sousa (30 Mai 2009 às 10:08)

Não concordo que as coisas estejam asim tão mudadas o que existe é mais especulação e mediatismo nada mais qualquer fenómeno é logo exagerado.

Penso que existe de facto um aquecimento Global da temperatura tenho duvidas é que seja so unicamente causado pela emissão de CO2 para atmosfera julgo que seja apenas um ciclo com isto não digo que a emissão de CO2 não faça a temperatura subir porque faz. 

Mas julgo que as coisas estão normais e não a razões para alarmismos. 
[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> É incrível que, nesta altura do campeonato, ainda se ande a discutir isto por aqui. Boa parte dos intervenientes nesta temática acha, baseando-se no tempo que faz na sua aldeia, bairro ou quintal, que já sabe tudo o que havia para saber sobre Alterações Climáticas, dando sentenças definitivas. Estudo a sério é que parece não haver. Típico cá da Terra. Muitas postas de pescada, mas pouco estudo. Porque o estudo exige trabalho e humildade. Todos parecem ter um laboratório sofisticadíssimo, com supercomputadores e tudo, lá em casa, que até é capaz ter informação própria, que nem a NASA, o MIT, o Hadley Centre, etc. têm.
> 
> O estudo referido pelo útimo comentário é revelador da seriedade do assunto e devia fazer pensar a sério sobretudo os mais novos que intervêm neste fórum.
> É de notar a expressão "(without policy)" relativamente aos cenários. Ou seja, era já altura de algumas pessoas que intervêm neste fórum ganharam algum senso e começarem a usar as suas energias para um fim produtivo, de serem activistas no sentido de conseguirmos inverter o rumo em direcção ao abismo que estamos a percorrer, para que elas próprias e os mais novos não venham a herdar um mundo perfeitamente miserável.
> ...


----------



## José M. Sousa (30 Mai 2009 às 10:27)

Mais notícias frescas:

“Action for a Low Carbon and Equitable Future”
London, UK, 26 – 28 May 2009

http://extras.timesonline.co.uk/pdfs/sjp_memorandum_290509.pdf


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 13:15)

Rtrinda disse:


> 23 graus em Lisboa bem nos ultimos 10 anos nunca se registou essa temperatura no mês de Janeiro em Lisboa pelo menos a fonte que eu tenho consultado que posso partilhar consigo se me mostrar um dado oficial nos ultimos dez anos em que se registou 23 graus em Lisboa nos ultimos 10 anos fico supreendido.




Temperaturas Máximas no dia 22 de Janeiro de 2008:

1  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 22.6 °C  
2  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 22.5 °C  
3  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 22.4 °C  
4  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 22.1 °C  
5  Funchal (Portugal) 21.9 °C  
6  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 21.0 °C 

---

O relatórios mensais do IM confirmam os *22,6 ºC* registados na estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Geofísico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2009 às 16:45)

Dois estudos feitos pela CIMA - Centro de Investigação Marinha e Ambiental da Universidade do Algarve saíram ontem a público, um é sobre as espécies de peixes que vêm aparecendo no Algarve, das regiões tropicais e do Mediterrâneo notícia completa : http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/210253.html.

Outro estudo é sobre as alterações climáticas para o Algarve nos próximos cem anos, mais incêndios, mais secas, menos água potável, menos precipitação mas mais extrema. notícia completa em: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/210446.html.

No 2º estudo estou com uma parte em que concordo, e principalmente em termos de precipitação, nos últimos anos tem chovido mais concentradamente, num dia pode chover o equivalente a um mês, se formos a exemplos concretos posso afirmar que existem pelo menos 2 a 3 casos nos últimos anos. 1ªcaso Agosto de 2007 54 mm numa manhã o equivalente a 15 vezes mais o que é normal chover em Agosto, Setembro de 2008 choveu 10 vezes mais do que é normal chover e em alguns locais a precipitação quase atingiu os 250 mm para este mês. Períodos de seca mais prolongados e chuvas cada vez mais intensas concordo plenamente com isto.


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 16:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dois estudos feitos pela CIMA - Centro de Investigação Marinha e Ambiental da Universidade do Algarve saíram ontem a público, um é sobre as espécies de peixes que vêm aparecendo no Algarve, das regiões tropicais e do Mediterrâneo notícia completa : http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/210253.html.
> 
> Outro estudo é sobre as alterações climáticas para o Algarve nos próximos cem anos, mais incêndios, mais secas, menos água potável, menos precipitação mas mais extrema. notícia completa em: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/210446.html.
> 
> No 2º estudo estou com uma parte em que concordo, e principalmente em termos de precipitação, nos últimos anos tem chovido mais concentradamente, num dia pode chover o equivalente a um mês, se formos a exemplos concretos posso afirmar que existem pelo menos 2 a 3 casos nos últimos anos. 1ªcaso Agosto de 2007 54 mm numa manhã o equivalente a 15 vezes mais o que é normal chover em Agosto, Setembro de 2008 choveu 10 vezes mais do que é normal chover e em alguns locais a precipitação quase atingiu os 250 mm para este mês. Períodos de seca mais prolongados e chuvas cada vez mais intensas concordo plenamente com isto.



Exactamente. Diz-se muitas vezes que é exagero dizer que o clima está a mudar,que está tudo normal,que fenómenos extremos sempre houve..Claro que sempre houve,mas não me lembro há 10 anos de se falar em tantos tornados,e chove cada vez menos,mas mais intensamente,como dizes! O melhor meteorologista nacional fala de maior número de tornados no futuro,chuva menos frequente,mas mais intensa quando ocorre,resumindo mais fenómenos extremos! E parece que se vai observando isso...


----------



## irpsit (4 Jun 2009 às 22:13)

São 23º no Inverno em Portugal.
Mas mais extremo e raro foi o Inverno de 2007 no resto da Europa.
Na Europa Central quase não chegou a nevar (algo brutal)
Estudos mostraram que foi o inverno mais quente desde há 700 anos! 

De facto é motivo para preocupação e para mudarmos os nossos comportamentos!





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Temperaturas Máximas no dia 22 de Janeiro de 2008:
> 
> 1  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 22.6 °C
> 2  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 22.5 °C
> ...


----------



## Ecotretas (4 Jun 2009 às 22:24)

*Bíblia das Alterações Climáticas*

É a versão final de um documento da NIPCC. Quase 900 páginas. Tem tudo para os mais crentes ficarem cépticos. Fica o Índice abaixo. Podem descarregar a partir de www.nipccreport.org/

Ecotretas

1. Global Climate Models and Their Limitations
 1.1. Models and Forecasts
 1.2. Radiation
 1.3. Clouds
 1.4. Precipitation

2. Feedback Factors and Radiative Forcing
 2.1. Clouds
 2.2. Carbonyl Sulfide
 2.3. Diffuse Light
 2.4. Iodocompounds
 2.5. Nitrous Oxide
 2.6. Methane
 2.7. Dimethyl Sulfide
 2.8. Aerosols

3. Observations: Temperature Records
 3.1. Paleoclimate Data
 3.2. Past 1,000 Years
 3.3. Urban Heat Islands
 3.4. Fingerprints
 3.5. Satellite Data
 3.6. Arctic
 3.7. Antarctic

4. Observations: Glaciers, Sea Ice, Precipitation, and Sea Level
 4.1. Glaciers
 4.2. Sea Ice
 4.3. Precipitation Trends
 4.4. Streamflow
 4.5. Sea-level Rise

5. Solar Variability and Climate Cycles
 5.1. Cosmic Rays
 5.2. Irradiance
 5.3. Temperature
 5.4. Precipitation
 5.5. Droughts
 5.6. Floods
 5.7. Monsoons
 5.8. Streamflow

6. Observations: Extreme Weather
 6.1. Droughts
 6.2. Floods
 6.3. Tropical Cyclones
 6.4. ENSO
 6.5. Precipitation Variability
 6.6. Storms
 6.7. Snow
 6.8. Storm Surges
 6.9. Temperature Variability
 6.10. Wildfires

7. Biological Effects of Carbon Dioxide Enrichment
 7.1. Plant Productivity Responses
 7.2. Water Use Efficiency
 7.3. Amelioration of Environmental Stresses
 7.4. Acclimation
 7.5. Competition
 7.6. Respiration
 7.7. Carbon Sequestration
 7.8. Other Benefits
 7.9. Greening of the Earth

8. Species Extinction
 8.1. Explaining Extinction
 8.2. Terrestrial Plants
 8.3. Coral Reefs
 8.4. Polar Bears

9. Human Health Effects
 9.1. Diseases
 9.2. Nutrition
 9.3. Human Longevity
 9.4. Food vs. Nature
 9.5. Biofuels


----------



## José M. Sousa (5 Jun 2009 às 19:22)

*Re: Bíblia das Alterações Climáticas*



Ecotretas disse:


> É a versão final de um documento da NIPCC. Quase 900 páginas. Tem tudo para os mais crentes ficarem cépticos. Fica o Índice abaixo. Podem descarregar a partir de www.nipccreport.org/




 Você sabe quem anda a citar?


----------



## Ecotretas (6 Jun 2009 às 14:02)

*Re: Bíblia das Alterações Climáticas*



José M. Sousa disse:


> Você sabe quem anda a citar?


Quem é que eu ando a citar?
Ecotretas


----------



## José M. Sousa (6 Jun 2009 às 14:41)

*Re: Bíblia das Alterações Climáticas*



Ecotretas disse:


> Quem é que eu ando a citar?
> Ecotretas



Você cita um suposto estudo - longuíssimo, wow! - que remete para dois autores - são umas máquinas! - sem credibilidade de uma organização sem credibilidade.

O Heartland Institute é um "think tank" político-ideológico, nada tem a ver com ciência!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heartland_Institute

http://www.desmogblog.com/500-scientists-with-documented-doubts-about-the-heartland-institute

http://www.realclimate.org/index.ph...eld-a-conference-and-no-real-scientists-came/

Convinha ter um pouco mais de responsabilidade no que cita. Este é um assunto muito sério que também o afecta(rá) a si!

Já agora, sugiro que veja até ao fim este documentário:


----------



## Ecotretas (6 Jun 2009 às 20:52)

*Re: Bíblia das Alterações Climáticas*



José M. Sousa disse:


> Você cita um suposto estudo - longuíssimo, wow! - que remete para dois autores - são umas máquinas! - sem credibilidade de uma organização sem credibilidade.
> 
> O Heartland Institute é um "think tank" político-ideológico, nada tem a ver com ciência!
> 
> ...



O que é que o preocupa? O que os alarmistas do realclimate e do desmogblog não suportam?
Como obviamente não teve sequer o cuidado de ler um pouco do documento, verá que ele nada tem a ver com políticas (como são os da IPCC), mas sim com ciência. E com montanhas de citações para artigos científicos.

Por isso, antes de mandar essas postas sem sentido, veja o que a ciência tem para lhe dizer!

Ecotretas


----------



## José M. Sousa (7 Jun 2009 às 21:02)

*Re: Bíblia das Alterações Climáticas*



Ecotretas disse:


> O que é que o preocupa? O que os alarmistas do realclimate e do desmogblog não suportam?
> Como obviamente não teve sequer o cuidado de ler um pouco do documento, verá que ele nada tem a ver com políticas (como são os da IPCC), mas sim com ciência. E com montanhas de citações para artigos científicos.
> 
> Por isso, antes de mandar essas postas sem sentido, veja o que a ciência tem para lhe dizer!
> ...



Muito francamente, você não faz a menor ideia do que diz. Não vou perder mais tempo consigo!


----------



## Ecotretas (8 Jun 2009 às 08:17)

*Re: Bíblia das Alterações Climáticas*



José M. Sousa disse:


> Muito francamente, você não faz a menor ideia do que diz.


Porque acha que eu não faço a menor ideia do que digo? Leio as duas versões, e tenho uma opinião própria!



José M. Sousa disse:


> Não vou perder mais tempo consigo!


Está à vontade! Mas podia perder algum tempo lendo as fontes, e interiorizando alguns conceitos científicos...

Ecotretas


----------



## Iceberg (9 Jun 2009 às 23:45)

Como é possível que no meio de tanta discussão e participações, este importante forum passe ao lado daquele que ameaça tornar-se em breve um assunto nas bocas do mundo e já relevado por muitos científicos e estudiosos da matéria, e que tem tido um excepcional (pela sua qualidade) acompanhamento no forum espanhol Meteored: o facto de o nosso Sol estar dias após dia a bater recordes de ausência de manchas solares (esse recorde já vai em um século), e tendo em consideração o que aconteceu na última mini-idade do gelo (nos séculos XV a XVIII), é cada vez mais patente a grande influência do nosso astro-rei no clima do nosso planeta.

Para os mais cépticos, reparem neste apelo dramático efectuado por uma das figuras mais conceituadas do meio científico americano ao recém-eleito presidente Obama, alertando-o para que impeça mais alusões e alertas ao suposto aquecimento global provocado pelo homem, e sugerindo que em vez dessa incorrecta ideia global, a sociedade deveria ir preparando-se para um novo período frio do planeta.

http://www.spaceandscience.net/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/ssrcpressrelease12009.doc


----------



## vegastar (10 Jun 2009 às 00:30)

Iceberg disse:


> Como é possível que no meio de tanta discussão e participações, este importante forum passe ao lado daquele que ameaça tornar-se em breve um assunto nas bocas do mundo e já relevado por muitos científicos e estudiosos da matéria, e que tem tido um excepcional (pela sua qualidade) acompanhamento no forum espanhol Meteored: o facto de o nosso Sol estar dias após dia a bater recordes de ausência de manchas solares (esse recorde já vai em um século), e tendo em consideração o que aconteceu na última mini-idade do gelo (nos séculos XV a XVIII), é cada vez mais patente a grande influência do nosso astro-rei no clima do nosso planeta.



Um século sem manchas solares???  

Imagem do dia 1 de Junho deste ano tirada pelo SOHO:







Será sujidade no canto superior esquerdo do Sol?


----------



## Ecotretas (10 Jun 2009 às 08:19)

vegastar disse:


> Um século sem manchas solares???


Calma vegastar... O que o Iceberg concerteza queria dizer é que estamos sensivelmente em mínimos solares dos últimos (cerca de) 100 anos. Se fosse um século sem manchas solares, podes ter a certeza que vinha aí um desastre de proporções bíblicas... O problema é que os cientistas que estudam o Sol estão neste momento completamente desorientados, e é cada um a palpitar em direcções distintas...
Ver mais em http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/search/label/Sol

Ecotretas


----------



## vegastar (10 Jun 2009 às 10:48)

Ecotretas disse:


> Calma vegastar... O que o Iceberg concerteza queria dizer é que estamos sensivelmente em mínimos solares dos últimos (cerca de) 100 anos. Se fosse um século sem manchas solares, podes ter a certeza que vinha aí um desastre de proporções bíblicas... O problema é que os cientistas que estudam o Sol estão neste momento completamente desorientados, e é cada um a palpitar em direcções distintas...
> Ver mais em http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/search/label/Sol
> 
> Ecotretas



Penso que em todos os campos da ciência (por vezes até na Matemática) há cientistas a "palpitar em direcções distintas". É assim o método científico.

Mas o que o colega iceberg disse não foi que estivéssemos em mínimos solares dos últimos 100 anos, mas sim "o facto de o nosso Sol estar dias após dia a bater recordes de ausência de manchas solares (esse recorde já vai em um século)". Uma pessoa não ligada ao meio poderia entender que de facto o Sol há 100 anos que não possui manchas solares e que vão acontecer "desastres de proporções bíblicas", algo que também não me parece que acontecesse.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jun 2009 às 11:38)

*Terra no limiar de uma idade de gelo*

A terra está agora no limiar de incorporar uma outra idade de gelo, de acordo com um grande e corpo compilindo da evidência dentro do campo da ciência do clima. Muitas fontes de dados que fornecem nossa base de conhecimento da mudança de clima a longo prazo indicam que o morno, doze mil períodos Holocene year-long um pouco logo estará vindo a uma extremidade, e então a terra retornarão às condições da idade de gelo por os próximos 100.000 anos. 

Congele núcleos, núcleos do sedimento do oceano, o registro geológico, e os estudos de populações antigas todas da planta e do animal demonstram um teste padrão cíclico regular dos máximos glacial da idade de gelo que cada um por último aproximadamente 100.000 anos, separados por interglacials mornos de intervenção, cada um que dura aproximadamente 12.000 anos. 

A maioria dos dados a longo prazo do clima coletaram das várias fontes igualmente mostram uma correlação forte com os três ciclos astronômicos quais são sabidos junto como os ciclos de Milankovich. Os três ciclos de Milankovich incluem a inclinação da terra, que varia durante um período de 41.000 anos; a forma da órbita de terra, que muda durante 100.000 anos; e a precessão dos equinócios, igualmente conhecida como o `wobble', da terra que gira gradualmente o sentido da linha central de terra durante 26.000 anos. De acordo com a teoria de Milankovich da causa da idade de gelo, estes três ciclos astronômicos, cada qual efetua a quantidade de radiação solar que alcanga a terra, ato junto para produzir o ciclo de máximos frios da idade de gelo e de interglacials mornos. 

Os elementos da teoria astronômica da causa da idade de gelo foram apresentados primeiramente pelo matemático francês Joseph Adhemar em 1842, foi desenvolvida mais pelo prodigy inglês Joseph Croll em 1875, e a teoria foi estabelecida em seu formulário atual pelo matemático sérvio Milutin Milankovich nos anos 20 e no 30s. Em 1976 a “ciência” do jornal prestigioso publicou um papel do marco por John Imbrie, por fenos de James, e variações intituladas Shackleton de Nicholas por “no Earth' órbita de s: Pacemaker das idades de gelo,” que descreveram a correlação que o trio do cientista/autores tinha encontrado entre os dados do clima obteve dos núcleos do sedimento do oceano e dos testes padrões dos ciclos astronômicos de Milankovich. Desde o no final dos 70, a teoria de Milankovich permaneceu a teoria predominante para esclarecer a causa da idade de gelo entre cientistas do clima, e daqui a teoria de Milankovich é descrita sempre nos livros de texto da climatologia e em artigos da enciclopédia sobre as idades de gelo. 

Nos seus 1976 Imbrie de papel, os fenos, e no Shackleton escreveram que suas próprias previsões do clima, que foram baseadas em núcleos do mar-sedimento e nos ciclos de Milankovich, " … deve ser qualificado em duas maneiras. Primeiramente, aplicam-se somente ao componente natural das tendências climáticas futuras - e não aos efeitos antropogénicos tais como aquelas devido ao burning de combustíveis fósseis. Em segundo, descrevem somente as tendências a longo prazo, porque são lig às variações orbitais com os períodos de 20.000 anos e mais por muito tempo. As oscilações climáticas em umas freqüências mais elevadas não sãas que… os resultados indicado que a tendência a longo prazo durante os próximos 20.000 anos é para o glaciation extensivo do hemisfério Norte e o refrigerador climate."

Durante os anos 70 o astrónomo americano famoso Carl Sagan e outros cientistas começaram a promover a teoria que os gás de estufa do `tais como o dióxido de carbono, ou o CO2, produzido por indústrias humanas poderiam conduzir ao aquecimento global catastrófico. Desde os anos 70 a teoria do `que o warming global antropogénico (AGW) se tornou gradualmente aceitado como o fato por a maioria do estabelecimento académico, e a sua aceitação de AGW inspirou um movimento global incentivar os governos fazer mudanças giratórias para impedir o agravamento de AGW. 

A prova central que é mencionada na sustentação da teoria de AGW é o gráfico famoso do stick do hóquei do `que foi apresentado por Al Gore em sua película 2006 “uma verdade incómoda.” O gráfico do stick do hóquei do `mostra um ponto ascendente agudo em temperaturas globais qual começou durante os anos 70 e continuado com o inverno de 2006/07. Entretanto, esta tendência de aquecimento foi interrompida quando o inverno de 2007/8 entregou a tampa de neve a mais profunda ao hemisfério Norte desde 1966 e às temperaturas as mais frias desde 2001. Parece agora que o inverno atual do hemisfério Norte de 2008/09 provavelmente igualará ou ultrapassará o inverno de 2007/08 para a profundidade da neve e temperaturas frias. 

A falha principal na teoria de AGW é que seus proponentes se centram sobre a evidência somente dos mil anos passados no máximo, ao ignorar a evidência dos milhão anos passados -- evidência que é essencial para uma compreensão verdadeira da climatologia. Os dados do paleoclimatology fornecem-nos uma alternativa e uma explanação mais digna de crédito para o ponto global recente da temperatura, baseadas no ciclo natural de máximos e de interglacials da idade de gelo. 

Em 1999 o jornal britânico “natureza” publicou os resultados dos dados derivados dos núcleos glacial do gelo coletados na estação de Vostok da Rússia em Continente antárctico durante os anos 90. Os dados do núcleo do gelo de Vostok incluem um registro de temperaturas atmosféricas globais, CO2 atmosférico e outros gás de estufa, e os relativo à partícula ínfima transportados por via aérea que partem de 420.000 anos há e que continuam com a história até nosso tempo atual. 

O gráfico dos dados do núcleo do gelo de Vostok mostra que os máximos da idade de gelo e os interglacials mornos ocorrem dentro de um teste padrão cíclico regular, a gráfico-linha de que é similar ao ritmo de uma pulsação do coração em um traçado do electrocardiograma. O gráfico dos dados de Vostok igualmente mostra que as mudanças em níveis globais do CO2 se retardam atrás mudanças de temperatura globais em aproximadamente oito cem anos. O que isso indica é que as temperaturas globais precedem ou as mudanças globais do CO2 da causa, e não o reverso. Ou seja o CO2 atmosférico crescente não está fazendo com que a temperatura global levantasse-se; em lugar do aumento cíclico natural na temperatura global está fazendo com que o CO2 global levantasse-se. 

A razão que os níveis globais do CO2 se levantam e a queda em resposta à temperatura global são porque a água fria é capaz de reter mais CO2 do que a água morna. Isso é porque bebidas carbonatadas frouxamente sua carbonação, ou CO2, quando armazenado em um ambiente morno. Nós armazenamos nossos refrescos, vinho, e cerveja carbonatados em um lugar fresco para impedir que afrouxem seu `fizz', que é uma característica de sua carbonação, ou índice do CO2. A terra está aquecendo-se atualmente em conseqüência do ciclo da idade de gelo natural, e como os oceanos começ o aquecedor, liberam quantidades crescentes de CO2 na atmosfera. 

Porque a liberação do CO2 pelos oceanos de aquecimento se retarda atrás as mudanças na temperatura da terra, nós devemos esperar ver níveis globais do CO2 continuar a levantar-se por uns outros oito cem anos após o fim do período morno Interglacial da corrente de terra. Nós devemos já ser oito cem anos na idade de gelo de vinda antes que os níveis globais do CO2 comecem a deixar cair em resposta à refrigeração aumentada dos oceanos do mundo. 

O gráfico dos dados do núcleo do gelo de Vostok revela que os níveis globais do CO2 regularmente se levantaram e se caíram em uma resposta direta ao ciclo natural de mínimos e de máximos da idade de gelo durante quatro cem e vinte mil passado anos. Dentro desse ciclo natural, sobre cada 110.000 anos das temperaturas globais, seguiu por níveis globais do CO2, repicaram a aproximadamente mesmos níveis que são em hoje. 

Hoje nós estamos outra vez no pico, e aproximamo-nos ao fim, de um interglacial morno, e a terra é agora devida incorporar a próxima idade de gelo. Se nós somos afortunados, nós podemos ter alguns anos a preparar-se para ela. A idade de gelo retornará, como tem sempre, em seu ciclo regular e natural, com ou sem toda a influência dos efeitos de AGW. 

A teoria de AGW é baseada nos dados que são seleccionados de uma extensão ridìcula estreita do tempo e demonstra uma negligência arbitrária para o picture grande do `da mudança de clima a longo prazo. Os dados do paleoclimatology, incluindo núcleos do gelo, sedimentos do mar, geologia, paleobotany e zoology, indicam que nós estamos na orla de incorporar uma outra idade de gelo, e os dados igualmente mostram que a mudança de clima severa e durável pode ocorrer dentro somente de alguns anos. Quando o interesse sobre a ameaça duvidoso do aquecimento global antropogénico continuar a confundir no mundo inteiro a atenção dos povos, a ameaça muito real da aproximação e da idade de gelo inevitável, que tornarão grandes partes do hemisfério Norte inabitáveis, está sendo ignorada insensata. 

Gregory F. Fegel

Tradução AltaVista

Versão original


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2009 às 11:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> *A teoria de AGW é baseada nos dados que são seleccionados de uma extensão ridìcula estreita do tempo e demonstra uma negligência arbitrária para o picture grande do `da mudança de clima a longo prazo.* Os dados do paleoclimatology, incluindo núcleos do gelo, sedimentos do mar, geologia, paleobotany e zoology, indicam que nós estamos na orla de incorporar uma outra idade de gelo, *e os dados igualmente mostram que a mudança de clima severa e durável pode ocorrer dentro somente de alguns anos.* Quando o interesse sobre a ameaça duvidoso do aquecimento global antropogénico continuar a confundir no mundo inteiro a atenção dos povos, a ameaça muito real da aproximação e da idade de gelo inevitável, que tornarão grandes partes do hemisfério Norte inabitáveis, está sendo ignorada insensata.
> 
> Gregory F. Fegel
> 
> ...



Quando se fala em Aquecimento global, e se fazem perspectivas futuras, obviamente não se falam de 1000 ou 12000 anos.
Fala-se de 10, 20, 50, no máximo 100 anos. Porquê? Nenhum de nós vai estar vivo daqui a 1000 anos. Nem nós, nem os nosso filhos, netos, bisnetos.

Logo, devemos-nos preocupar com o clima de agora.
Ainda que a terra arrefeça 10ºC nos próximos 5000 anos (gráfico dos dados do núcleo do gelo de Vostok), se aquecer 4ºC nos próximos 100 anos, esses +4ºC serão muito mais importantes para nós e para os nossos filhos, que vivemos agora, do que os -10ºC dos daqui a 5000 anos.


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jun 2009 às 15:12)

Poderá esqte aquecimento global promover alterações climáticas?
Sentimos esta primavera com tempo instável, mas não somos os únicos.
Vejam esta reportagem de 09/06/2009

http://www.accuweather.com/news-weather-features.asp?#extremes


----------



## Rtrinda (11 Jun 2009 às 02:37)

snowstorm disse:


> Poderá esqte aquecimento global promover alterações climáticas?
> Sentimos esta primavera com tempo instável, mas não somos os únicos.
> Vejam esta reportagem de 09/06/2009
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/news-weather-features.asp?#extremes




Primavera instavel????

Com todo o respeito o que é uma primavera instavel ou melhor o que é uma primavera estavel, é estar sempre temperaturas desde de Março acima dos 24 graus e ceu limpo, é essa a difinição de Primavera estavel????


Porque se for não é concerteza a Primavera portuguesa, pois a Primavera tipicamente de quase todo o territorio portugues é bem instavel com dias de chuva que ate podem ser de neve nas terras altas durante os meses de Abril e ate de Maio juntamente com dias de sol. 

Alias esta primavera ate tem sido bem estavel comparativamente com anos anteriores. 

Mas por norma a Primavera enquanto definição é uma estação do ano marcada por  instabilidade climatica.

Mas nos em Portugal por muito que queiramos não temos grandes instablidades metereologicas se tivessemos no Sul do Brasil onde um dia está 4º graus e no outro 30º nos meses mais frios isso sim é tempo instavel agora o que temos em Portugal é bem equilibrado e estavel no meu enteder  

Cumprs


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

*Emissões de CO2 diminuem em 2009*

As emissões no início de 2009 do gás com efeito de estufa diminuíram 3,6% em relação a igual período do ano passado de acordo com um relatório apresentado pela WWF, mas infelizmente não será um efeito permanente.

No “Observatório do Petróleo” pode ler-se que no primeiro trimestre de 2009  se verificou o primeiro fenómeno de redução das emissões de CO2 desde 1981, que se terá devido à crise económica global que provocou uma quebra no consumo de petróleo.

No entanto, de acordo com um perito em Energia e Alterações Climáticas do WWF não podemos “baixar os braços” confiando que a situação vá durar ou que se encontre uma solução contra o Aquecimento Global. Segundo o perito “num ano emitimos tantos gases de efeito de estufa que perdemos quase 4 anos  em termos de orçamento de CO2”. Isto significa que , se continuarmos assim, em 2028 teremos produzido CO2  suficiente para fazer a temperatura aumentar 2ºC”.

Com a provável recuperação da economia em 2010, voltará a observar-se um retorno aos elevados níveis de emissão de CO2. Assim, e uma vez mais, a Conferência de Copenhaga em Dezembro deste ano volta a ser referida como um acontecimento crucial para a aceleração da revolução energética essencial para solucionar o problema das Alterações Climáticas.

Fonte: Europa Press


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2009 às 01:22)

*EUA: Relatório alerta para agravamento dos efeitos do aquecimento global*

Efeitos perigosos do aquecimento global estão já a verificar-se e a agravar-se, avisou o relatório da administração norte-americana, hoje publicado, numa linguagem que nunca foi tão agressiva no que se refere às alterações climatéricas.

De acordo com o relatório da Casa Branca, o aquecimento global já causou pesados danos, o que se reflete, por exemplo, no aumento das temperaturas e dos níveis do mar, no degelo dos glaciares e na alteração dos cursos de água.

"Em alguns casos, há já sérias consequências", afirmou Anthony Janetos, co-autor do relatório, acrescentando que "não se trata que uma questão teórica que vai acontecer daqui a 50 anos, é uma coisa que está a acontecer agora."

Lusa

Estão ??


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2009 às 20:46)




----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2009 às 21:27)

Iceberg disse:


> Como é possível que no meio de tanta discussão e participações, este importante forum passe ao lado daquele que ameaça tornar-se em breve um assunto nas bocas do mundo e já relevado por muitos científicos e estudiosos da matéria, e que tem tido um excepcional (pela sua qualidade) acompanhamento no forum espanhol Meteored: o facto de o nosso Sol estar dias após dia a bater recordes de ausência de manchas solares (esse recorde já vai em um século), e tendo em consideração o que aconteceu na última mini-idade do gelo (nos séculos XV a XVIII), é cada vez mais patente a grande influência do nosso astro-rei no clima do nosso planeta.
> 
> Para os mais cépticos, reparem neste apelo dramático efectuado por uma das figuras mais conceituadas do meio científico americano ao recém-eleito presidente Obama, alertando-o para que impeça mais alusões e alertas ao suposto aquecimento global provocado pelo homem, e sugerindo que em vez dessa incorrecta ideia global, a sociedade deveria ir preparando-se para um novo período frio do planeta.
> 
> http://www.spaceandscience.net/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/ssrcpressrelease12009.doc



Só agora reparei neste post.

Caro Iceberg, em 5 minutos de pesquisas no Google descobri que o senhor que manda uma carta para o Obama se chama John L. Casey, «has been a national space policy advisor to the White House and Congress, a Space Shuttle engineer with a leading aerospace company» (sic) e é presidente de uma suposta organização chamada Space and Science Research Center, «is the leading research organization in the United States» (sic). 

Após essas pesquisas percebi que ninguém sabe quem é o senhor, na industria aeroespacial ninguém conhece pessoa com esse nome e também nunca tal pessoa foi conselheira da Casa Branca, e que a organização "líder" funciona num pequeno edifício de escritórios alugados a profissionais liberais. Se se der ao trabalho de você mesmo pesquisar, vai ver que a coisa foi denunciada como um "hoax", uma fraude, e imagine, foi rapidamente denunciada  não pela "malta" do aquecimento, mas pelos cépticos, os sérios claro !

Ora, diga-me uma coisa. Como é que um "hoax" se transforma na sua mensagem e cito, «uma das figuras mais conceituadas do meio científico americano» ? Gostava de uma explicação, pois eu não consigo compreender estas coisas. Se foi enganado, paciência, acontece a todos, mas admita e peça desculpa pelo erro e para a próxima valide você mesmo a informação antes de a difundir, pois conselho de amigo, estas coisas assim só prejudicam quem defende determinada tese, neste caso, você mesmo.

Quanto ao sol, já foi falado muitas vezes aqui e é matéria super importante, e está convidado a falar muito mais se o desejar. Mas de preferência que não seja com este tipo de lixo fraudulento que circula tanto pela Net.


----------



## Chingula (19 Jun 2009 às 22:02)

meteo disse:


> Exactamente. Diz-se muitas vezes que é exagero dizer que o clima está a mudar,que está tudo normal,que fenómenos extremos sempre houve..Claro que sempre houve,mas não me lembro há 10 anos de se falar em tantos tornados,e chove cada vez menos,mas mais intensamente,como dizes! O melhor meteorologista nacional fala de maior número de tornados no futuro,chuva menos frequente,mas mais intensa quando ocorre,resumindo mais fenómenos extremos! E parece que se vai observando isso...



O facto de hoje se falar mais sobre a ocorrência de tornados, pode ser devido ao facto das populações estarem mais atentas e informadas, em relação a estes fenómenos, e, por outro lado, a comunicação social lhes dar maior relevo, em função dos eventuais efeitos adversos que provocam.
Embora todos os Meteorologistas me devam merecer respeito, até prova em contrário, nunca tinha ouvido essa do melhor Meteorologista Nacional - Quem será?
Cumpts


----------



## meteo (20 Jun 2009 às 00:24)

Chingula disse:


> O facto de hoje se falar mais sobre a ocorrência de tornados, pode ser devido ao facto das populações estarem mais atentas e informadas, em relação a estes fenómenos, e, por outro lado, a comunicação social lhes dar maior relevo, em função dos eventuais efeitos adversos que provocam.
> Embora todos os Meteorologistas me devam merecer respeito, até prova em contrário, nunca tinha ouvido essa do melhor Meteorologista Nacional - Quem será?
> Cumpts



Antímio de Azevedo. Se não é o melhor,nos melhores se deve encaixar,o que não quer dizer obviamente que tem o dom da verdade..Mas a minha opinião é essa,que fenómenos extremos poderão vir a aumentar. A poluição cada vez maior na atmosfera não me parece que passe em branco pela Natureza...Sim,e ser a mesma ideia de um bom meteorologista nacional( se o dizer que é o melhor na minha opinião, soar a excesso)ajuda a fortalecer a tal ideia.


----------



## Chingula (20 Jun 2009 às 01:39)

meteo disse:


> Antímio de Azevedo. Se não é o melhor,nos melhores se deve encaixar,o que não quer dizer obviamente que tem o dom da verdade..Mas a minha opinião é essa,que fenómenos extremos poderão vir a aumentar. A poluição cada vez maior na atmosfera não me parece que passe em branco pela Natureza...Sim,e ser a mesma ideia de um bom meteorologista nacional( se o dizer que é o melhor na minha opinião, soar a excesso)ajuda a fortalecer a tal ideia.



Espero que não tenha levado a mal a minha pergunta.
O dr. Anthímio de Azevedo, é um apaixonado pela Meteorologia, fez uma brilhante carreira no S.M.N. e no INMG, está aposentado, mantendo intervenções várias e regulares na comunicação social, muito meticuloso e trabalhador está para a Meteorologia como o Professor Hermano Saraiva está para a História e é um grande Comunicador.


----------



## rozzo (20 Jun 2009 às 11:46)

O dr. Anthímio de Azevedo é talvez o meteorologista mais marcante em Portugal até ao momento é claro. Eu próprio confesso que sería um dos meus "ídolos" quando comecei a interessar-me pela Meteorologia. 
Sempre teve o dom de explicar as coisas e construiu uma carreira brilhante.
Mas obviamente, com todo o respeito e admiração que tenho por ele, o conhecimento e actualização das pessoas não é eterno, e é claro que a Meteorologia e toda a ciência que a envolve têm tido uma evolução brutal desde o "auge da carreira" do dr. Anthímio de Azevedo. E por mais que ele seja um "mestre" dos seus tempos, claro que não pode acompanhar todas as novas vagas e vertentes actuais desta ciência. 
Temos de ser realistas, e sem sequer beliscar o mérito ou admiração pela pessoa, encarar que provavelmente, na actualidade, as suas intervenções poderão nem sempre estar na linha do mais actual ou correcto, em particular em assuntos recentes e com abordagens completamente diferentes das clássicas.. Como o assunto deste tópico..


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2009 às 21:43)

Vou atirar mais uma para a fogueira

Fui em final de Junho à Islândia, duas semanas.
Ora não há país perfeito para estudar as mudanças climáticas.

*O que eu verifiquei?
Que por volta de 950-1100 quando a ilha foi colonizada, o clima era muito mais quente do que hoje em dia. A prova: era cultivado milho (!) e diversas culturas.
Hoje a agricultura é quase impossível na ilha.* Não vi sequer um campo, e toda a produção é em estufa, ou a comida importada. O clima de Verão mantém temperaturas usualmente à volta dos 10-12ºC. Aliás, ainda havia neve em muitos locais, mas em 950 cresciam milho.

O clima actual é mais quente do na Pequena Idade Glacial. Desde 1300 a 1800 o clima arrefeceu muito na ilha, e a população ponderou várias vezes sair da ilha. A agricultura tornou-se impossível e a sobrevivência era baseada em ovelhas, peixe e algumas das aves.

*O que aprendi eu da história dos glaciares?*
Que em 1100 eram muito mais reduzidos do que actualmente (cerca de 2-3 km). Que por volta de 1700 eram mais extensos (cerca de mais uns 2-3 km). Que desde de 1900 os glaciares estão sempre a reduzir, ao ritmo de várias dezenas de metros por ano, e com redução espectacular particularmente no ano de 2003 (mais de 200m em alguns locais).

*E do impacto do vulcanismo?*
E aprendi que uma erupção vulcânica pode alterar imenso este balanço: quando houve a erupção do Laki (1783), o verão seguinte na Europa foi um de calor recorde (mas com a atmosfera cheia de poeira e neblina), e o inverno seguinte de frio recorde. E que essa erupção e a de Erdja (931) foram as erupções dos últimos 2000 anos com maior libertação de lava da história.
Aprendi tb que em 1996, uma erupção sub-glacial derreteu uma porção significativa da calote de gelo que existe na ilha (que possui quase 1km de espessura!). Em poucas horas o gelo derreteu todo numa parte, e a inundação que se segui produziu um rio com caudal superior ao do Mississipi!

O clima da ilha é incrivel. Enquanto estive lá experienciei desde um dia com 4ºC e sleet (!) em 22 Junho imaginem, mas no dia seguinte, já estavam temperaturas perto dos 20ºC. Os locais disseram-me que o mês de Junho (e aliás o ano de 2009) foi especialmente frio e chuvoso, mas que nos últimos anos as temperaturas tem atingido valores particularmentes elevadas, acima dos 20ºC. Num dia esteve num local, 25ºC, o que é algo espantoso tb.

Brutal não é?
E então existe ou não aquecimento global?
O que acham disto?

*Existe aquecimento, mas não é maior ainda que o óptimo medieval.*

Querem uma melhor vejam este gráfico (o mais antigo registro rural do planeta, na Alemanha):


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2009 às 21:26)

Irpsit, o aquecimento da Idade média ser ou não ser superior ao actual sempre foi dos temas mais debatidos, isso até é uma matéria onde eu tenho algum cepticismo pois não confio a 100% na paleoclimatologia baseada em anéis das árvores, etc. Os estudos são muitos, não me vou alongar por aí, quem quiser que os consulte pois não não ando com disposição para discutir estas coisas.

Há no entanto uma coisa que referiu que me intriga bastante. Não é suposto o milho ter vindo da América Central apenas com Colombo, uns bons séculos mais tarde do que os que referiu ? Mesmo que hipoteticamente o clima fosse quente, não acha estranho não haver registo de milho na Europa na era pré-colombo e haver logo na Islândia, país tão a norte e tão pouco propício a tal cultura?


----------



## martinus (22 Jul 2009 às 21:47)

Há muitas espécies de milho, e já as havia mesmo antes dos milhos híbridos e das manipulações genéticas do milho.

O milho que veio da América é o milho maís, também conhecido como milho grosso ou milho graúdo. Este milho introduzido no Minho é que produziu a chamada "revolução do milho" de que falou o geógrafo Orlando Ribeiro. Foi uma revolução agrícola, que aumentou muito a produção, contribuindo para a alimentação humana e do gado

No entanto, já na Idade Média, antes da chegada do milho americano (o milho maís) se cultivava na Europa o milho miúdo, também conhecido como milho painço. O milho cultivado na Islândia durante a Idade Média era com toda a probabilidade este milho painço que, suponho eu (e aqui os meus conhecimentos não são grandes) era mais "selvagem" e resistente exigindo menos água e adaptando-se a condições de solo e clima mais difíceis. Por isso, o facto de que se cultivasse milho na Islândia durante a Idade Média, assim à partida não diz muito sobre as condições climáticas.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2009 às 22:26)

Sim, foi o que li numa das estações do maior parque nacional do país, Skáftáfell. Eu tb fiquei algo espantado. Eles falavam de "corn", e o milho paínço diz-se em inglês "millet", portanto não faço ideia!

Mas milho à parte, os estudos geológicos mostram lá que os glaciares estavam bem mais recuados em 950-1100 do que agora em 2009. 

Eu tb julgava que o clima actual era mais quente que o máximo medieval, agora começo a ter as minhas sérias dúvidas!!! 
*Na Islândia os glaciares estavam no máximo medieval 2-3km atrás da sua posição actual*. Isto agora parece-me uma evidência de como realmente o clima era mais quente nessa altura. Eu pelo menos confio nos estudos deles lá! 

E disso, o que acham?


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2009 às 22:57)

martinus disse:


> Há muitas espécies de milho, e já as havia mesmo antes dos milhos híbridos e das manipulações genéticas do milho.



Obrigado martinus, procurei bastante informação sobre o milho e em lado nenhum vi explicado o que descreveste, sempre a aprender, pois eu de milho não percebo nada hehehe 





irpsit disse:


> Sim, foi o que li numa das estações do maior parque nacional do país, Skáftáfell. Eu tb fiquei algo espantado. Eles falavam de "corn", e o milho paínço diz-se em inglês "millet", portanto não faço ideia!



O que leste não terá sido um pouco inspirado na lenda da Ilha de Thule ? Uma ilha muito a norte descrita por um mercador/explorador, Pytheas de Massalia, em 300 AC ? Esta Ilha de Thule é um pouco como a historia mítica da Atlântida, e neste caso alguma pessoas defendem que se trataria da Islândia. Um texto muito antigo que falava de terrenos férteis, leite, fruta, mel, etc, descrição essa que tem sido precisamente o factor mais céptico em validar essa possibilidade de Thule ser Islândia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thule




irpsit disse:


> Mas milho à parte, os estudos geológicos mostram lá que os glaciares estavam bem mais recuados em 950-1100 do que agora em 2009.
> 
> Eu tb julgava que o clima actual era mais quente que o máximo medieval, agora começo a ter as minhas sérias dúvidas!!!
> *Na Islândia os glaciares estavam no máximo medieval 2-3km atrás da sua posição actual*. Isto agora parece-me uma evidência de como realmente o clima era mais quente nessa altura. Eu pelo menos confio nos estudos deles lá!
> E disso, o que acham?



Não sei, podes fornecer alguns links com estudos para avaliar isso ?
De qualquer forma não poderia ser assim tão mais quente que explicasse que hoje não exista agricultura que na altura pudesse existir. Mais quente ou mais frio, caramba, a posição da ilha tão norte não poderia ter mudado muita coisa quanto a isso.  A terem de facto ocorrido grandes mudanças, se calhar as respostas estão mais no vulcanismo e do efeito deste nos solos do que no clima.

Um argumento muito usado tem sido a das vinhas e do vinho em UK durante o aquecimento da Idade Média, mas hoje ninguém impede que também não se faça vinho lá, simplesmente os tempos modernos demonstraram que não era uma boa opção fazer zurrapas intragáveis em UK, em França saem bem melhores 

Como referiu o martinus, há que ter algumas cautelas quanto a conclusões agricultura/clima.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2009 às 09:20)

Olá Vince, pois eu sei que é preciso ter cautela.
E na Islândia ocorrem com frequência eurpções devastadoras que afectam os solos.

São apenas pequenas coisas que vou descobrindo e que me vão pondo em causa a minha ideia do aquecimento global e dos ciclos climáticos.
Já quando visitei aqui um glaciar na Áustria pude verificar o espantoso avanço que ocorreu no século XX. E que acelerou muito desde 1990.
No entanto, no local desse glaciar (Pasterze), havia um quadro explicativo a referir que o glaciar era muito menor no máximo medieval, e que havia uma floresta onde eu hoje caminhava no gelo. Aliás eles tinha um fóssil duma árvore no local.
Como vi o mesmo tipo de evolução na Islândia, ao longo dos últimos 1000 anos, fiquei ainda mais dúvidas em relação ao clima actual. Sem sombra de dúvida o aquecimento está a acelerar, mas ainda penso que é menor que aquele registrado há 1000 anos atrás.

Tenho alguns links para ti (com referências)
É complicado concluir alguma coisa firme,mas parece que existe mais evidência a sugerir que o medieval warm period foi pelo menos tão ou mais quente como o actual.






Neste site, indicam que "There is, however, little doubt that the period represents the last occasion when substantial parts of the world were warmer than in the late twentieth century"

Neste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 refere que existe um "cooling trend" na Islândia nos últimos 4500 anos, onde a pausa do medieval period e o período actual são claramente visiveis. Não sabia desta tendência no Holoceno.

No entanto,este paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 desafia que houve tb avanços glaciais no medieval warm period. Portanto complica o cenário.

Este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 refere que os períodos existentes de avanço e recuo são facilmente observáveis numa zona do interior da ilha, mas que verificar um sinal de aquecimento humano é algo complicado de identificar.

Por último, nesta referencia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o medieval warm period aparece bem mais quente que os ultimos 100 anos. Que vai buscar a mesma tendência que eu te falei acima.

Será que havia mais actividade solar nessa altura?
Se assim fosse, se verificarmos um novo mínimo de Dalton nas próximas décadas, isto tirará as nossas dúvidas.




Vince disse:


> Obrigado martinus, procurei bastante informação sobre o milho e em lado nenhum vi explicado o que descreveste, sempre a aprender, pois eu de milho não percebo nada hehehe
> 
> 
> O que leste não terá sido um pouco inspirado na lenda da Ilha de Thule ? Uma ilha muito a norte descrita por um mercador/explorador, Pytheas de Massalia, em 300 AC ? Esta Ilha de Thule é um pouco como a historia mítica da Atlântida, e neste caso alguma pessoas defendem que se trataria da Islândia. Um texto muito antigo que falava de terrenos férteis, leite, fruta, mel, etc, descrição essa que tem sido precisamente o factor mais céptico em validar essa possibilidade de Thule ser Islândia.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (31 Jul 2009 às 08:45)

Se o meu último post apresenta provas que o máximo medieval tinha sido mais quente que o período actual, pelo menos na Islândia e na Europa Central (a julgar pelos glaciares que estavam muito mais recuados há mil anos atrás)

Agora apresento algo que descubri que parece validar o rápido aquecimento do clima nos últimos anos.

Estive a ver os recordes em Adrar, Algéria (que tem clima desértico), para cada mês de Julho nos últimos dez anos, e é algo curioso.
2000 43ºC
2001 42ºC
2002 43ºC
2003 47ºC
2004 47ºC
2005 49ºC
2006 48ºC
2007 48ºC
2008 49ºC
2009 49ºC

E vejam as médias da máximas. Também se nota o crescendo ao longo destes últimos anos
2000 37ºC
2001 37ºC
2002 37ºC
2003 42ºC
2004 44ºC
2005 47ºC
2006 45ºC
2007 45ºC
2008 46ºC
2009 46ºC

As temperaturas tendem a ser muito constantes de dia para dia; típico do clima desértico. Mas ao longo dos últimos anos, a tendência é um *aumento notório*!

Peguei nos outros meses de Verão e de Inverno, e a tendência é a mesma!!

O que é que acham? 
Pode ser claro mera variabilidade.



Bgc disse:


> A máxima hoje em Agadir atingiu mesmo os 49ºC  pelo que resta a confirmação de se ter batido o máximo absoluto oficial de 48.9ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2009 às 09:52)

Para essa localidade (Adrar na Argélia), encontrei estes dados da média da temperatura máxima no mês de Julho:

2000 46,7ºC
2001 47,2ºC
2002 47,2ºC
2003 46,7ºC
2004 45,2ºC
2005 47,2ºC
2006 45,7ºC
2007 46,0ºC
2008 46,8ºC
2009 46,8ºC

WeatherOnline


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2009 às 21:41)

*50 mil empregos «verdes» para combater aquecimento global*

Austrália quer combater o desemprego com preocupações ambientais

O primeiro-ministro australiano, Kevin Rudd, comprometeu-se, esta quarta-feira, a criar 50 mil empregos «verdes», com o objectivo de combater, ao mesmo tempo, o desemprego e o aquecimento global, refere o ADN. 

30 mil dos novos postos de trabalho serão dedicados à instalação de painéis solares, aos sistemas de tratamento de águas e à remodelação das habitações para reduzir o consumo de energia. 

Os restantes empregos vão ser repartidos entre um novo programa que formará jovens desempregados para projectos de obras públicas e para funcionários que se encarregarão do desenvolvimento sustentável das cidades. 

A líder dos Verdes, Christine Milne, congratulou-se com o anúncio, mas preveniu o governo que estas medidas não surtirão efeito se a Austrália não reduzir drasticamente as emissões de carbono. 

In: Tvi24


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2009 às 00:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> *50 mil empregos «verdes» para combater aquecimento global*
> 
> Austrália quer combater o desemprego com preocupações ambientais
> 
> ...



Gostei da notícia, excepto da parte sublinhada. Sempre a teimar no mesmo!...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 14:22)

Dan disse:


> Para essa localidade (Adrar na Argélia), encontrei estes dados da média da temperatura máxima no mês de Julho:
> 
> 2000 46,7ºC
> 2001 47,2ºC
> ...



Ao longo dos anos  diferença das médias tem sido pouco significativa, por isso, não sei qual a causa de tanta excitação...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 15:48)

Comparação de Julho de 2008 com Julho de 2009:


                                               2009:
Média máx: 23.4ºC
Média mín: 12ºC
Tº média: 17.9ºC

Máxima absoluta: 32,2ºC (19/7)
Mínima absoluta: 8.9ºC (29/7)
Máxima mais baixa: 17.8ºC (22/7)
Mínima mais alta: 18.8ºC (20/7)

Precipitação:27.3 mm
Dias de precipitação: 4


                                               2008:
Média máx: 26.3ºC(+2.9ºC)
Média mín: 13.3ºC(+1.3ºC)
Tº média: 19.8ºC(+1.9ºC)

Máxima absoluta: 34.5ºC(+ 2.3ºC)
Mínima absoluta: 7.7ºC (-1.2ºC)
Máxima mais baixa: 17.8ºC (=ºC)
Mínima mais alta: 22.8ºC (+4ºC)

Precipitação: 8.7 mm(-9.4mm)
Dias de precipitação: 8(+4)

Horas de sol: 364.2h(+29.3h)

Tirem as vossas conclusões...


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2009 às 16:09)

Pedro disse:


> Comparação de Julho de 2008 com Julho de 2009:
> 
> 
> 2009:
> ...



Que dados são estes?

O que têm a ver com aquecimento global dados de um mês em apenas dois anos diferentes e de uma só localidade?


----------



## irpsit (1 Ago 2009 às 22:02)

Curioso ver como o Wunderground e o Weatheronline dão dados tão diferentes!
Então segundo o Wunderground as médias vão aumentando, mas não segundo o WeatherOnline!
Vou ver mais fontes



Dan disse:


> Para essa localidade (Adrar na Argélia), encontrei estes dados da média da temperatura máxima no mês de Julho:
> 
> 2000 46,7ºC
> 2001 47,2ºC
> ...


----------



## irpsit (1 Ago 2009 às 22:13)

Bom achado Dan,

Os dados da Wunderground não são para confiar muito.
Comparei com os Tutiempo e neste site obtenho as mesmas médias que tu referiste (aprox).
Sendo assim, não existe na realidade nenhum aumento notório da temperature média! O Wunderground é que me induziu em erro; os dados não correspondem à realidade.

E Dan, que achas em relação aquilo que referi dos glaciares estarem a recuar mas ainda estarem bem atrás (em 2-3km) das posições mínimas que atingiram no máximo medieval, na Islândia e Alpes austríacos.



Dan disse:


> Para essa localidade (Adrar na Argélia), encontrei estes dados da média da temperatura máxima no mês de Julho:
> 
> 2000 46,7ºC
> 2001 47,2ºC
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2009 às 08:17)

Dan disse:


> Que dados são estes?
> 
> O que têm a ver com aquecimento global dados de um mês em apenas dois anos diferentes e de uma só localidade?



Desculpa, Dan.

Enganei-me o topic...


----------



## cova beira (2 Ago 2009 às 15:48)

queria introduzir nesta discussao mais uma possivel causa ,e que quanto a mim parece ser a chave deste misterio que é a actividade solar 


alerto para o facto de que o sol tem tido uma actividade minima record nos ultimos dois anos, apenas registado um minimo ainda mais baixo  em 1913 durante este seculo, parece me bastante importante 


e nesta altura parece que os cientistas ligados a esta materia nao sabem bem o que pensar nem quando sera o maximo solar que penso eu salvo erro estaria previsto para 2012


----------



## irpsit (2 Ago 2009 às 19:54)

A pequena idade glacial, 1400-1830 coincidiu com um baixo número de manchas solares, quase inexistentes.
Os períodos de mais actividade solar foi precisamente desde que a temperatura começou a aumentar, que foi também quando começou a industrialização e a poluição em larga escala.
Em 850-1100, a actividade solar também era elevada e foi um período de clima quente, em alguns sítios até mais quente que hoje em dia!

Portanto, há um link. Agora vamos a ver se tivermos um novo mínimo solar, se as temperaturas descem muito, descem só um pouco ou até continuam a subir. Isso vai depender até que ponto a nossa poluição afecta o clima.
O ideal é claro, despoluirmos e prepararmos a mudança, seja ela qual for.






cova beira disse:


> queria introduzir nesta discussao mais uma possivel causa ,e que quanto a mim parece ser a chave deste misterio que é a actividade solar
> 
> 
> alerto para o facto de que o sol tem tido uma actividade minima record nos ultimos dois anos, apenas registado um minimo ainda mais baixo  em 1913 durante este seculo, parece me bastante importante
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2009 às 22:06)

irpsit disse:


> A pequena idade glacial, 1400-1830 coincidiu com um baixo número de manchas solares, quase inexistentes.
> Os períodos de mais actividade solar foi precisamente desde que a temperatura começou a aumentar, que foi também quando começou a industrialização e a poluição em larga escala.
> Em 850-1100, a actividade solar também era elevada e foi um período de clima quente, em alguns sítios até mais quente que hoje em dia!
> 
> ...



Qual link???


----------



## martinus (2 Ago 2009 às 23:04)

_link_, traduzido para português, significa ligação: há uma ligação (de causalidade) entre a diminuição da actividade solar e a descida das temperaturas. A diminuição da actividade solar mede-se pelo número de manchas solares, mas também por diversos outros factores. Curiosamente, neste momento, todos os factores estão a dar valores baixos, muito baixos... Vê este _link_ (ligação a uma página na web) a propósito deste assunto (está em inglês, e é uma página da NASA, não é uma página da conspiração dos frigoríficos - "frigoríficos" são os cépticos do chamado "aquecimento global"): http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2009/01apr_deepsolarminimum.htm


----------



## cova beira (3 Ago 2009 às 15:05)

penso que quando a nossa fonte de energia é o sol é simples pensar que quando ele sofre alteraçoes algo aqui na terra tem de mudar 


a razao deste pequeno aquecimento do ultimo seculo pode ate nem ser o sol mas o dioxido carbono acho que é algo absurdo eu nao tenho a certeza nem factos cientificos que o provem mas provavelmente no sec 19 a subida de temperatura foi ate maior que a do sec 20


----------



## cova beira (3 Ago 2009 às 15:12)

na primeira imagem é engracado repararmos que o minimo de dalton coicide com o celebre ano 1816  denominado de ano sem verao 

ja nesta segunda figura temos o minimo de maunder que provavelmente foi ate provocou anos mais severos


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 21:47)

cova beira disse:


> na primeira imagem é engracado repararmos que o minimo de dalton coicide com o celebre ano 1816  denominado de ano sem verao
> 
> ja nesta segunda figura temos o minimo de maunder que provavelmente foi ate provocou anos mais severos



É sinceramente esquisito, e algo interessante...


----------



## martinus (3 Ago 2009 às 23:38)

"temos o minimo de maunder que provavelmente foi ate provocou anos mais severos"

Um personagem da corte francesa de Versalhes, manteve um diário durante muitos anos, e acho que é em 1703 que ele narra um Inverno incrível: Os tonéis de vinho rebentaram nas adegas, com a congelação do vinho; o mar gelou na costa norte francesa, os pássaros iam em voo e caiam mortos ao chão, as plantas morriam nos campos agrícolas. Se voltar a encontrar o texto, coloco-o aqui.

p.s. Foi o Inverno de 1708-1709 em França. Vai transcrito a seguir, não foi difícil de encontrar. A isto é que se chama "a pequena glaciação".


----------



## martinus (4 Ago 2009 às 00:05)

Title: The Memoirs of Louis XIV., His Court and The Regency, Complete
Author: Duc de Saint-Simon
Release Date: September 29, 2006 [EBook #3875]
Language: English
Character set encoding: ASCII

*** START OF THIS PROJECT GUTENBERG EBOOK THE MEMOIRS OF LOUIS XIV., ***

[...]

CHAPTER XLIV

Tremendous Cold in France.--Winters of 1708-1709

[...]

"CHAPTER XLIV.

One of the reasons Madame de Maintenon had brought forward, which much
assisted her in opposing the siege of Lille, was the excessive cold of
this winter.  The winter was, in fact, terrible; the memory of man could
find no parallel to it.  The frost came suddenly on Twelfth Night, and
lasted nearly two months, beyond all recollection.  In four days the
Seine and all the other rivers were frozen, and,--what had never been
seen before,--the sea froze all along the coasts, so as to bear carts,
even heavily laden, upon it.  Curious observers pretended that this cold
surpassed what had ever been felt in Sweden and Denmark.  The tribunals
were closed a considerable time.  The worst thing was, that it completely
thawed for seven or eight days, and then froze again as rudely as before.
This caused the complete destruction of all kinds of vegetation--even
fruit-trees; and others of the most hardy kind, were destroyed.  The
violence of the cold was such, that the strongest elixirs and the most
spirituous liquors broke their bottles in cupboards of rooms with fires
in them, and surrounded by chimneys, in several parts of the chateau of
Versailles.  As I myself was one evening supping with the Duc de
Villeroy, in his little bedroom, I saw bottles that had come from a well-
heated kitchen, and that had been put on the chimney-piece of this bed-
room (which was close to the kitchen), so frozen, that pieces of ice fell
into our glasses as we poured out from them.  The second frost ruined
everything.  There were no walnut-trees, no olive-trees, no apple-trees,
no vines left, none worth speaking of, at least.  The other trees died in
great numbers; the gardens perished, and all the grain in the earth.  It
is impossible to imagine the desolation of this general ruin.  Everybody
held tight his old grain.  The price of bread increased in proportion to
the despair for the next harvest.  The most knowing resowed barley where
there had been wheat, and were imitated by the majority.  They were the
most successful, and saved all; but the police bethought themselves of
prohibiting this, and repented too late!  Divers edicts were published
respecting grain, researches were made and granaries filled;
commissioners were appointed to scour the provinces, and all these steps
contributed to increase the general dearness and poverty, and that, too,
at a time when, as was afterwards proved, there was enough corn in the
country to feed all France for two years, without a fresh ear being
reaped."

(Louis de Rouvroy, duc de Saint‑Simon).
Mémorialiste français (Paris, 1675 - Paris, 1755).


----------



## irpsit (4 Ago 2009 às 20:53)

Sim, foi mesmo duro.
Aliás, tudo começou antes.
Temos a famine (fome) de 1314-1317, provavelmente causada por vulcanismo combinada com o ínicio do clima mais frio. Foram vários anos sem Verão (pelos relatos históricos pareceu ser pior que 1816)
Depois, o clima foi arrefecendo, enquanto a actividade solar era reduzida, e nas décadas de 1680s, 1690s, 1700s, foram mesmo anos muito frios, com fomes e mortes pela Europa e na Rússia.
Aliás pareceu ser assim a idade medieval desde os 1300s até aos 1800s.
Os glaciares estavam muito avançados, e destruiam casas e vilas inteiras; os rios na Europa gelavam no Inverno durante 1-2 meses (quando hoje em dia quase nunca congelam), e como diz o relato o oceano congelava nas Ilhas Britânicas e e norte da França (com icebergs visíveis nestas zonas). Pelo que penso até nevava frequentemente em várias serras portuguesas do litoral Centro e Norte.
A partir de 1750 o clima ainda era frio (a julgar pelas pinturas históricas que retratam a Europa com rios congelados). Em 1816 surgiu o ano sem Verão, após a explosão do Tambora, mas durante tb o Mínimo de Maunder. A actividade solar começou a aumentar depois; mas o clima ainda permanecia frio, aliás as fomes ainda ocorreram na década de 1840. Muitas vezes, surgiam revoluções por causa destas mudanças sociais e climáticas. O clima começou a aquecer na segunda metade do século XIX.

Se forem antes, até 850-1100, vão encontrar a época do máximo medieval que parece ter sido mais quente que a actual (a julgar pelos glaciares).

E os anos de 1910-1930, foram frios?
Porque foi quando a actividade solar foi mais fraca no Século passado!
Não parece pelos relatos históricos.
Aliás a década de 30 foi a mais quente do último século, a seguir à de 90.
Ou então, os efeitos no arrefecimento oceânico demorou tempo a surgir.

As décadas mais frias surgiram depois da segunda guerra mundial, durante a década de 40, 50 e 60 (quando a actividade solar era precisamente muito elevada!!).
O interessante é seguir os registros da actividade solar, e das temperaturas (por exemplo, pelos aneis das árvores).

De qualquer modo, eu acho que a actividade solar vai reduzir-se neste século, e o clima arrefecer: é o meu palpite. 




martinus disse:


> "temos o minimo de maunder que provavelmente foi ate provocou anos mais severos"
> 
> Um personagem da corte francesa de Versalhes, manteve um diário durante muitos anos, e acho que é em 1703 que ele narra um Inverno incrível: Os tonéis de vinho rebentaram nas adegas, com a congelação do vinho; o mar gelou na costa norte francesa, os pássaros iam em voo e caiam mortos ao chão, as plantas morriam nos campos agrícolas. Se voltar a encontrar o texto, coloco-o aqui.
> 
> p.s. Foi o Inverno de 1708-1709 em França. Vai transcrito a seguir, não foi difícil de encontrar. A isto é que se chama "a pequena glaciação".


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 20:58)

irpsit disse:


> De qualquer modo, eu acho que a actividade solar vai reduzir-se neste século, e o clima arrefecer: é o meu palpite.



Concordo plenamente contigo...


----------



## cova beira (5 Ago 2009 às 04:43)

algumas provas daquilo que me parece demasiado óbvio deixo tambem o alerta para o facto de que nos ultimos 60 a 70 anos o periodo mais frio foi nos anos setenta em que muitos cientistas afirmavam vir uma nova glaciacao , para nao varia coicide com o ciclo solar mais baixo destes ultimos anos


----------



## cova beira (5 Ago 2009 às 04:46)




----------



## cova beira (5 Ago 2009 às 04:49)

para terminar deixo esta imagem para nao nos esquecermos que o sol é bastante poderoso ,,,,,,,,,,em tamanho e certamente em alterar o clima terrestre mais que a raca humana


----------



## rozzo (5 Ago 2009 às 10:42)

Eh pa esta discussão está cíclica e um pouco repetitiva.. Só estou a escrever para lembrar isso.. Uma coisa são argumentos ou dados novos, outra coisa é de mês a mês vir-se escrever o que já se escreveu..
Não é por mal.. Mas não me parece muito necessário lembrar e "ensinar" que o Sol é poderoso e domina acima do resto (incluindo actividade humana) o clima terrestre, assim como os mínimos e máximos de actividade solar estão relacionados com períodos mais quentes ou frios no Clima.. Não sabemos já todos isso? E os gráficos dos mínimos, máximos, etc, já foram colocados aqui vezes sem conta! 
A questão é se independentemente disso existe ou não forçamento pelo Homem para aquecimento "não natural".. Penso que era isso que se procurava debater e com argumentos novos ao fim de tanto tempo neste tópico..
Mas pronto..


----------



## martinus (5 Ago 2009 às 11:55)

Apenas para notar que o Homem também faz parte da natureza e, por si mesmo, é uma força da natureza. Basta lembrar o poema de António Gedeão "Quero o bem da natureza, que a natureza sou eu e as forças da natureza nunca ninguém as venceu". Por isso, nada do que é humano é "não natural". Ainda que, não existe "aquecimento global" se, seja qual for a acção humana, o planeta estiver a arrefecer por razões astrofísicas, ou outras.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2009 às 14:22)

cova beira disse:


> algumas provas daquilo que me parece demasiado óbvio deixo tambem o alerta para o facto de que nos ultimos 60 a 70 anos o periodo mais frio foi nos anos setenta em que muitos cientistas afirmavam vir uma nova glaciacao , para nao varia coicide com o ciclo solar mais baixo destes ultimos anos





Há um pensamento recorrente que alguns querem fazer crer que a ciência climática acha que o sol não tem influência. Ora isso é um enorme disparate. 
A radiação solar é dos principais parâmetros dos modelos climáticos como não podia deixar de ser, o seu peso no clima é significativo, qualquer pessoa sabe isso, até uma criança a olhar pro céu, e as suas variações do passado tem ajudado a calcular o peso de todos os parâmetros nos modelos. Tal como acontece com os vulcões, onde cada erupção é preciosa para testar e validar modelos.

Puseste dois gráficos no teu post, mas deverias usar apenas um com ambos os dados (imagem em baixo).  Assim perceberias que há qualquer coisa nova que está a fazer aumentar a temperatura, e essa coisa não tem sido as variações do sol nem vulcões nem outros factores naturais que conhecemos e não controlamos. O debate resume-se a isto, os gráficos que puseste estão mais próximos de mostrar a possível causa humana (ou pelo menos outra desconhecida) e não o contrário, que é o sol e do que conhecemos dele.






Sobre esse assunto, tens muitos textos a explicar este assunto com algum detalhe:

 Here Comes the Sun
 Here Comes the Sun, part 2
 Stalking the Elusive Solar-cycle/Temperature Connection
 How to Fool Yourself


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

*Global cooling hits Al Gore's home *

Nashville, the home of leading global warming prophet Al Gore, has enjoyed the coolest July 21 on record, observes Christopher Booker. 

It was delightfully appropriate that, as large parts of Argentina were swept by severe blizzards last week, on a scale never experienced before, the city of Nashville, Tennessee, should have enjoyed the coolest July 21 in its history, breaking a record established in 1877. Appropriate, because Nashville is the home of Al Gore, the man who for 20 years has been predicting that we should all by now be in the grip of runaway global warming. 

His predictions have proved so wildly wrong – along with those of the Met Office's £33 million computer model which forecast that we should now be enjoying a "barbecue summer" and that 2009 would be one of "the five warmest years ever" – that the propaganda machine has had to work overtime to maintain what is threatening to become the most expensive fiction in history.

Fonte: Sunday Telegraph

É que nem vou dizer nada


----------



## rozzo (10 Ago 2009 às 13:06)

Realmente mais vale não dizer ó Mário!  
Olha que essa..
Só se for para brincadeira!


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2009 às 14:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Global cooling hits Al Gore's home
> 
> Nashville, the home of leading global warming prophet Al Gore, has enjoyed the coolest July 21 on record, observes Christopher Booker.
> 
> ...





O Christopher Booker é um conhecido cronista e escritor provocador nesta área, percebe tanto de climatologia como eu de telenovelas. Infelizmente dão tempo de antena a pessoas que continuam a misturar tudo e não são capazes de distinguir o que é o clima global do tempo local, o que é o clima hoje do que são tendências de décadas. Escrever sobre estas coisas é o ganha pão dele, faz pela vida. Enfim.

O passado mês Julho foi um excelente exemplo sobre isto. Todos se queixam aqui do fraco Julho deste Verão, aqui e noutros países, na América do Sul tiveram umas semanas excepcionalmente frias, mas não foi assim obviamente em todo o lado. As medições de satélite, quer do RSS quer do UAH, mostram a 3ª maior anomalia positiva global desde que elas são feitas, provavelmente devido às condições El Nino actuais. E quer dizer alguma coisa ? Provavelmente não, é apenas mais um mês.




Mário Barros disse:


> É que nem vou dizer nada




Mário, podemos rir destas coisas, até pode ajudar a desanuviar o tópico que normalmente é demasiado hostil e pesado.

Aqui vai a minha contribuição 

























































> *FLAT *
> Pielke Sr's new statistical technique
> 
> You might have learnt in stats class how to use linear regression to estimate trends. Well I'm sorry but you going to have to forget it all and the boring statistics books are going to have to be rewritten because that stuff is obsolete due to revolutionary breakthrough by Roger Pielke Sr. If you use the boring-and-now-obsolete linear regression stuff on the University of Colorado at Boulder sea level data you discover that the trend is positive and highly statistically significant, even if you just consider the data since 2006.
> ...


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2009 às 14:39)

Vince disse:


> Aqui vai a minha contribuição



és do melhor vince


----------



## Mjhb (10 Ago 2009 às 17:04)

Muito bem, Vince...

Este tópico precisava dum pouco de humor...
Estava pesado demais!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martinus (10 Ago 2009 às 17:36)

Ok. Tudo bem. Eu também sou apreciador de bom humor.

Mas, para mim, o que eu gostava de ver esclarecido era se o facto de nevar em casa do Al Gore (ouvi dizer que é Nashville nos EUA), no dia 21 de Julho, é tão banal como comer pão com manteiga ou se é um facto notável e digno de registo.


----------



## vitamos (10 Ago 2009 às 17:39)

martinus disse:


> Ok. Tudo bem. Eu também sou apreciador de bom humor.
> 
> Mas, para mim, o que eu gostava de ver esclarecido era se o facto de nevar em casa do Al Gore (ouvi dizer que é Nashville nos EUA), no dia 21 de Julho, é tão banal como comer pão com manteiga ou se é um facto notável e digno de registo.



E então significa o quê?


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2009 às 18:10)

martinus disse:


> Ok. Tudo bem. Eu também sou apreciador de bom humor.
> 
> Mas, para mim, o que eu gostava de ver esclarecido era se o facto de nevar em casa do Al Gore (ouvi dizer que é Nashville nos EUA), no dia 21 de Julho, é tão banal como comer pão com manteiga ou se é um facto notável e digno de registo.



É digno de registo...o hemisfério norte está todo em pleno Verão  tal episódio só em 1877.


----------



## martinus (10 Ago 2009 às 18:18)

vitamos disse:


> E então significa o quê?



Um facto notável e digno de registo, pode significar tudo, ou não significar nada: apenas depende da natureza desse facto. Pelo contrário, a acumulação de vários factos notáveis e dignos de registo, significa sempre alguma coisa.


----------



## Kispo (10 Ago 2009 às 19:11)

Vince disse:


> As medições de satélite, quer do RSS quer do UAH, mostram a 3ª maior anomalia positiva global desde que elas são feitas, provavelmente devido às condições El Nino actuais.



onde viste isso?


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2009 às 19:20)

martinus disse:


> Mas, para mim, o que eu gostava de ver esclarecido era se o facto de nevar em casa do Al Gore (ouvi dizer que é Nashville nos EUA), no dia 21 de Julho, é tão banal como comer pão com manteiga ou se é um facto notável e digno de registo.



  Se nevasse aqui no Porto no dia 21 de Julho, nessa altura eu diria que "os deuses devem estar loucos"!

 Nevar na casa do Al Gore nessa data, não conheço a região em causa para achar um fenómeno muito especial, mas acredito que possa ser considerado um "facto notável".


----------



## rozzo (10 Ago 2009 às 19:30)

Provavelmente é tão notável como a Amareleja chegar aos 47º..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 19:40)

martinus disse:


> Ok. Tudo bem. Eu também sou apreciador de bom humor.
> 
> Mas, para mim, o que eu gostava de ver esclarecido era se o facto de nevar em casa do Al Gore (ouvi dizer que é Nashville nos EUA), no dia 21 de Julho, é tão banal como comer pão com manteiga ou se é um facto notável e digno de registo.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/...907383/Global-cooling-hits-Al-Gores-home.html.

Ver aqui o registo.


----------



## Kispo (10 Ago 2009 às 19:44)

Nota-se o El Niño nesta imagem


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2009 às 20:35)

martinus disse:


> Ok. Tudo bem. Eu também sou apreciador de bom humor.
> 
> Mas, para mim, o que eu gostava de ver esclarecido era se o facto de nevar em casa do Al Gore (ouvi dizer que é Nashville nos EUA), no dia 21 de Julho, é tão banal como comer pão com manteiga ou se é um facto notável e digno de registo.



É um facto digno de registo claramente.Também o Verão de 2003 em POrtugal é digno de registo.Ou também é banal aquele calor que fez em POrtugal,com records de temperatura máxima? 
Aquelas fotos do Vince estão excelentes.O degelo em todo o lado,um pequeno aumento de gelo em 1% da foto,e ai está a nova era glaciar!


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2009 às 21:33)

A temperatura em Julho em Nashville é até superior à do nosso país:

Julho
•Média das máximas: 31,7º
•Média das mínimas: 20º


http://nashville.about.com/od/nashvilleweather/a/nashavgtemp.htm


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

Kispo disse:


> Nota-se o El Niño nesta imagem



Sim, embora me tenha intrigado um pouco a anomalia, talvez exagerada pelo neutro (nas medições satélite) de Junho (que curiosamente para a conversa, em Portugal foi quente). Mas à partida será do Nino.
Na imagem também se nota bem as anomalias que transformarem o nosso Julho num mês abaixo da média, aqui, na Irlanda e UK, bem como na costa leste americana, nestes casos devido à circulação do Jet numa latitude mais baixa e talvez com mais intensidade. Devido a isso ainda hoje está uma anomalia negativa espectacular na água do Atlântico a norte dos Açores.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2009 às 22:31)

martinus disse:


> Ok. Tudo bem. Eu também sou apreciador de bom humor.
> Mas, para mim, o que eu gostava de ver esclarecido era se o facto de nevar em casa do Al Gore (ouvi dizer que é Nashville nos EUA), no dia 21 de Julho, é tão banal como comer pão com manteiga ou se é um facto notável e digno de registo.



Martinus, e a todos os outros. Confesso que o rumo da conversa me surpreendeu, ou se calhar não, se calhar é esclarecedora ! Pelos vistos ninguém percebeu nada.



> *Global cooling hits Al Gore's home*
> Nashville, the home of leading global warming prophet Al Gore, has enjoyed the coolest July 21 on record, observes Christopher Booker.
> 
> 
> ...




Porquê ? Porque a crónica fala de Al Gore e do arrefecimento global, fala de frio na terra do Al Gore a 21 de Julho e vem com uma fotografia do Al Gore a nevar. E ainda fala da Argentina.

Qual é o problema ? 

O problema é que obviamente não nevou em Nashville a 21 de Julho, a fotografia do Al Gore não é dessa data e nem sequer é em Nashville. 
Surpreendidos ? Eu não !

Nesses dias foi efectivamente batido um record de mínima, 58ºF (14,4ºC) para o mês de Julho, numa única estação da região, o anterior record já era do século XIX 60ºF (15.5ºC). Mas não nevou, nem nada que se pareça, a foto nada tem a ver com o assunto, foi apenas um pequeno truque para iludir os leitores.

Quem souber ler bem inglês, que leia e re-leia a crónica de Christopher Booker, vão perceber a escrita inteligente e a cuidada precisão na manipulação. Reparem, que ele nem sequer fala dos valores da temperatura que foram registos históricos, os 14ºc de mínima, afinal o que dá origem ao título. Ele omite intencionalmente isso e acrescenta uma foto do Al Gore com neve. É bom para as audiências.

Isto acontece constantemente neste tipo de personagens, cujas vidas é mesmo isto, crónicas, livros, sites e blogues cépticos. E não é apenas os deste lado da barricada, também há muitos do outro lado, eu por exemplo já não suporto ouvir falar em alterações climáticas de cada vez que chove ou não chove, que faz calor ou não faz calor. Já não há pachorra.


Para terminar Martinus, fizeste esta pergunta:
 «nevar em casa do Al Gore no dia 21 de Julho...ou se é um facto notável e digno de registo.» . 

Não te sentes no mínimo enganado ? Não tiras nenhuma conclusão sobre isso ?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Ago 2009 às 23:17)

O Vince é um espectáculo ... quase tão grande como ver o meu Benfica jogar este ano 
Voltando ao tópico:


> E não é apenas os deste lado da barricada, também há muitos do outro lado, eu por exemplo já não suporto ouvir falar em alterações climáticas de cada vez que chove ou não chove, que faz calor ou não faz calor. Já não há pachorra.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 23:28)

Vince disse:


> Martinus, e a todos os outros. Confesso que o rumo da conversa me surpreendeu, ou se calhar não, se calhar é esclarecedora ! Pelos vistos ninguém percebeu nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agora já percebi! Eu li o artigo mas como o meu computador é bastante lento a imagem não chegou a carregar e eu não estava a perceber onde é que tinham ido buscar a neve...


----------



## irpsit (10 Ago 2009 às 23:42)

E pah, fui ver o teu link e senti-me, tal como tu, verdadeiramente enganado.
E eu que pensei que tinha nevado lá na vila dele a 21 de Julho.

É caso para dizer bullshit, treta.
Eu naturalmente acho que qualquer teoria deve ser testada e comparada com outras. Mas creio que há muitos extremistas anti-aquecimento, ou anti-ciencia, ou anti-ecologia, ou simplesmente super-cépticos que até estas técnicas manipuladoras vão buscar. Não é justo, é uma farsa.
A meu ver, o debate já está completamente politizado, o que é muito infortuno.
Infelizmente fala-se disto como se fosse o aborto: ou preto ou branco.
E a ciência não é assim!!!!

A variabilidade é um dado mais que assente.
Mas se existir tendencia para aquecimento global acelerado, isso pode ser problemático para a nossa civilização, e requer que o problema seja resolvido e hajam soluções práticas.

Em Portugal tem havido uma anomalia negativa ao longo do 2008 e 2009.
Na Áustria tem havido uma anomalia positiva ao longo do 2008 e 2009.
Não deixa de ser variabilidade.

Só ao olharmos a longo-termo, é que pudemos ver se existe ou não tendencia para aquecimento global que não é provocado por causas naturais.
Eu até postulo que a próxima década irá trazer arrefecimento. Não deixa de ser a variabilidade normal.
Pode ser que depois, o aquecimento surja mais notório e dramático.
Mas mantenho as minhas reservas.



Vince disse:


> Martinus, e a todos os outros. Confesso que o rumo da conversa me surpreendeu, ou se calhar não, se calhar é esclarecedora ! Pelos vistos ninguém percebeu nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2009 às 23:43)

Espero bem que eu não seja suspeito!

Eu só me limitei a dar conhecimento onde vinha tal notícia,acho que o Vince já explicou tudo.


----------



## martinus (10 Ago 2009 às 23:59)

Vince disse:


> Para terminar Martinus, fizeste esta pergunta:
> «nevar em casa do Al Gore no dia 21 de Julho...ou se é um facto notável e digno de registo.» .
> 
> Não te sentes no mínimo enganado ? Não tiras nenhuma conclusão sobre isso ?



Pois... Eu li já há alguns dias um post no blog "Mitos Climáticos" sobre essa notícia: http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/2009/08/mais-depressa-se-apanha-um-mentiroso-do.html

Pelo que entendi da leitura do referido post, tinha mesmo caído neve; não era uma brincadeira de jornalistas. Não cheguei a ler o texto em inglês com atenção suficiente, apenas algumas passagens. Creio que o autor do post está convicto que nevou mesmo, ou eu li mal o texto dele? Também não vi nenhum desmentido ou correcção de interpretação no referido blog.

Por outro lado o jornal tinha-o como sério e a foto diz "photo AP" - Associated Press. Agora a Associated Press vende fotos jornalísticas que são montagens para criar situações falsas e "factos" fabricados? Isto não parece uma notícia da secção de humor.

Pode ser um problema de leitura de fontes consideradas credíveis. Parece ser. E parece ser essa a conclusão a tirar.


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2009 às 00:00)

Hoje no Público vinha um artigo com um parágrafo muito interessante para reflexão, talvez mais dirigido aos que tem sempre as alterações climáticas na ponta da língua, pois o assunto das estações (falta de Verão) teve hoje direito a primetime num telejornal nacional.

_«Dizem os nossos lavradores que as estações estão mudadas, porque a época das grandes chuvas - a dos frios rigorosos - e a dos grandes calores já não condizem com as de outros tempos»_
Visconde de Monte-São (Manuel dos Santos Pereira Jardim, 1818-1887)

Isto não soa demasiado familiar ao que ouvimos todos os dias ?


----------



## psm (11 Ago 2009 às 00:37)

Vince disse:


> Hoje no Público vinha um artigo com um parágrafo muito interessante para reflexão, talvez mais dirigido aos que tem sempre as alterações climáticas na ponta da língua, pois o assunto das estações (falta de Verão) teve hoje direito a primetime num telejornal nacional.
> 
> _«Dizem os nossos lavradores que as estações estão mudadas, porque a época das grandes chuvas - a dos frios rigorosos - e a dos grandes calores já não condizem com as de outros tempos»_
> Visconde de Monte-São (Manuel dos Santos Pereira Jardim, 1818-1887)
> ...






Estamos no tempo da silly season.


----------



## Kispo (11 Ago 2009 às 09:42)

Vince disse:


> As medições de satélite, quer do RSS quer do UAH, mostram a 3ª maior anomalia positiva global desde que elas são feitas,...



qual a fonte?


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2009 às 11:07)

Kispo disse:


> qual a fonte?



Os links estão na primeira mensagem do tópico da Monitorização do Clima Global, mas deixo aqui também. 
No UAH até foi a 2º maior anomalia, 3º no RSS, ontem disse que era 3º nos dois.

*RSS*
http://www.remss.com/data/msu/month...hannel_TLT_Anomalies_Land_and_Ocean_v03_2.txt

1º 1998 Julho +0,606
2º 2005 Julho +0,430
3º 2009 Julho +0,392


*UAH*
http://vortex.nsstc.uah.edu/data/msu/t2lt/uahncdc.lt

1º 1998	Julho +0,520
2º 2009	Julho +0,420
3º 2005	Julho +0,330



Os gráficos


----------



## Kispo (11 Ago 2009 às 13:25)

ok, estou esclarecido! Eu conhecia as fontes. Só queria confirmar que as "minhas" fontes eram iguais às tuas!

É que da forma como tinhas escrito anteriormente, dava ideia que o 3º maior valor de sempre de temperatura se referia a qualquer mês desde que há registo! 
O facto de ter sido só em comparação com os restantes Julhos não diz grande coisa (sendo sempre mais um dado a considerar claro).


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2009 às 15:43)

que estranho....quando fui ao weatheronline ver os extremos de nashville,tennessee neste passado julho nao me deu uma min inferior a 14º


----------



## irpsit (11 Ago 2009 às 17:13)

Sim, foi isso que confirmei: a história de Nashville (terra do Al Gore) foi uma farsa inventada.
A única coisa que aconteceu foi terem tido a mínima histórica do mês (14 ºC) quando o anterior recorde era 15 ºC.

O boato de neve, obviamente impossível, foi inventado.
E a temperatura omitida.

Desde quando, em pleno século XXI de extremos climáticos, não se bate uma mínima ou máxima histórica. Aqui em Viena tb tive quase a bater a mínima e máxima histórica em Julho.



stormy disse:


> que estranho....quando fui ao weatheronline ver os extremos de nashville,tennessee neste passado julho nao me deu uma min inferior a 14º


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2009 às 17:22)

irpsit disse:


> Sim, foi isso que confirmei: a história de Nashville (terra do Al Gore) foi uma farsa inventada.
> A única coisa que aconteceu foi terem tido a mínima histórica do mês (14 ºC) quando o anterior recorde era 15 ºC.
> 
> O boato de neve, obviamente impossível, foi inventado.
> ...



Não deixa de ser um facto digno de registo.


----------



## martinus (11 Ago 2009 às 17:44)

irpsit disse:


> Desde quando, em pleno século XXI de extremos climáticos, não se bate uma mínima ou máxima histórica. Aqui em Viena tb tive quase a bater a mínima e máxima histórica em Julho.



Será a "era dos extremos" ou apenas "o milagre da multiplicação dos termómetros"?

Se aumentar exponencialmente o número de registos, é mais provável que se recolham mais registos extremos.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Ago 2009 às 21:23)

Na verdade existem teorias que não estamos a caminho de um aquecimento global mas sim de um arrefecimento global propriamente dito, uma vez que a Terra no passado já teve vários arrefecimentos globais e cada período que antecede a um arrefecimento global é sempre precedido por um aquecimento. O clima é cíclico e penso que é muito prematuro afirmar que o homem é o único responsável pela suposta "mudança climática".


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2009 às 11:53)

*Conferência Mundial sobre o clima arranca hoje na Suíça*

A Conferência Mundial sobre o Clima arranca hoje na Suíça com o objectivo de criar um quadro global para os serviços meteorológicos que ajude a atenuar o impacto das alterações climáticas, espera a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM)

O encontro de Genebra, que termina na sexta-feira, reúne cerca de 15 chefes de Estado, além do secretário-geral das Nações Unidas, Ban Ki-moon e o seu antecessor no cargo, Kofi Annan. 

A menos de cem dias do início da Conferência de Copenhaga, que visa concluir um acordo global sobre o clima pós-Quioto (a partir de 2012), a OMM espera que os 1500 participantes de 150 países na Conferência «antecipem» as alterações climáticas. 

«Não podemos continuar a basear-nos no passado para tomarmos decisões para o futuro», sublinhou o secretário-geral da OMM, Michel Jarraud, em comunicado. 

Assim, a OMM pretende que os serviços de meteorologia de todo o Mundo operem da mesma forma, para permitir uma melhor previsão dos riscos relacionados com as alterações climáticas e, desta forma, reduzir o seu impacto nas populações. 

Se os objectivos da conferência de Genebra foram alcançados, este encontro poderá ser, segundo os peritos, um marco e um pilar importante para as negociações de Copenhaga. 

Portugal será representado nesta conferência pelo presidente do IM e pelo secretário de Estado do Ambiente. 

O presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), Adérito Serrão, disse à Lusa que *«a temperatura média em Portugal está a subir a uma razão superior à da Europa (0.4º Celsius por década, desde a década de 70)»*, justificando o interesse em participar na conferência. 

De acordo com o presidente do IM, esta conferência vem na sequência de outras realizadas nas décadas de 70 e 90 e «ganhou agora importância e actualidade atendendo às manifestas alterações que o clima está a sofrer a nível global e que obrigam a intervenções quer dos decisores políticos, quer dos vários operadores económicos, e do cidadão em geral». 

Lusa / SOL

Está-me a querer parecer que alguém não cá tem estado nos últimos tempos  

Preparem-se para mais bobagens e impostos a sair desta conferência


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2009 às 17:44)

Por favor, queiram complementar as vossas opiniões com base em razões científicas. *As mensagens aqui colocadas devem ter em linha de conta dados concretos e não serem apenas opiniões pessoais sem fundamentação científica*.

Relativamente a Portugal, e tendo apenas em conta os dados que trabalho para o meu Blogue (aqui e aqui), é notório que algumas estações meteorológicas portuguesas no ranking do WeatherOnline têm tendência a subir de posição de trimestre para trimestre, quando analisadas apenas as temperaturas máximas diárias (e olhem que eu não manipulo os dados!). E no final de Setembro, quando actualizar os dados, os dados vão reforçar ainda mais essa tendência.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2009 às 20:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> > O presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), Adérito Serrão, disse à Lusa que *«a temperatura média em Portugal está a subir a uma razão superior à da Europa (0.4º Celsius por década, desde a década de 70)»*, justificando o interesse em participar na conferência.
> 
> 
> 
> Está-me a querer parecer que alguém não cá tem estado nos últimos tempos






Pedro disse:


> Absolutamente de acordo...








Façam lá a tendência da temperatura média registada em Portugal desde a década de 70, e depois digam-me.

É que _"Está-me a querer parecer que alguém não cá tem estado nos últimos tempos."_


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2009 às 20:25)

AnDré disse:


>



Ainda bem que o gráfico é elaborado com base em EMAS, se fossem mediações de satélite poderia haver perigo  estações que têm erva com 1.50m e equipamento dos anos 70 está melhor  assim a teoria do aquecimento confirma-se e o senhor está correctissimo ao afirmar a questão dos 0.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2009 às 20:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda bem que o gráfico é elaborado com base em EMAS, se fossem mediações de satélite poderia haver perigo  estações que têm erva com 1.50m e equipamento dos anos 70 está melhor  assim a teoria do aquecimento confirma-se e o senhor está correctissimo ao afirmar a questão dos 0.4ºC.



Tudo serve de desculpa.
As condições são as mesmas de 1931. Ou nessa altura o IM utilizava satélites, e agora utiliza EMAs?
Talvez a erva só tenha começado a crescer dos anos 70 para a frente... 

Às tantas, a erva é tanta, que impede os pluviometros de medirem a precipitação correctamente. No fundo a seca também deve ser uma invenção...


----------



## Ecotretas (31 Ago 2009 às 20:56)

O nosso IM está demais! Para além da notícia acima referenciada pelo Mário, notem como está empenhadíssimo em relatar a inexistência de furacões a sério deste ano. Vejam o exemplo do furacão Bill, que mereceu quatro notícias... E uma tempestade tropical, que mereceu outra notícia. Tudo isto a milhares de quilómetros de Portugal!

Alguém consegue explicar?

Ecotretas


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2009 às 21:12)

Eu não percebo como insistem em argumentos sem qualquer nexo, é ridículo desculpem lá....
O gráfico do André é bem elucidativo, não me venham com ervas e mais o quê.. Por favor.. É cair no ridículo chegar ao ponto de com provas evidentes inventar mais teorias da conspiração.. Mas isto são os X-Files!??!


Portanto também todo o meu trabalho de investigação e de Mestrado sobre condições de seca no Mediterrâneo deve então estar hipotecado, já que não havia satélites no início do século, e já que só as estações meteorológicas dessa época não tinham erva!
Portanto este trabalho ainda não terminado e muitos outros trabalhos e artigos conceituados que tenho lido e baseado para o meu trabalho, onde estão provas irrefutáveis de aquecimento e diminuição de água disponível na região, devem ser queimados!! É melhor!! 


Não percebi bem o último post em relação aos furacões, pareceu-me contraditório, ou então não entendi bem, seja como for.. Sim, este ano estão a haver menos, é um facto.
Qual a complicação?


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2009 às 21:38)

Ecotretas disse:


> O nosso IM está demais! Para além da notícia acima referenciada pelo Mário, notem como está empenhadíssimo em relatar a inexistência de furacões a sério deste ano. Vejam o exemplo do furacão Bill, que mereceu quatro notícias... E uma tempestade tropical, que mereceu outra notícia. Tudo isto a milhares de quilómetros de Portugal!
> 
> Alguém consegue explicar?
> 
> Ecotretas



É opinião mais ou menos geral de que o IM desde há um ou dois anos para cá passou a dar algum destaque aos sistemas tropicais no Atlântico devido a este mesmo fórum, em que havia uma realidade de milhares de portugueses de férias todos os anos nas Caraíbas e que não tinham grande apoio "meteorológico" nacional que encontravam aqui neste fórum. Se assim foi, faz muito bem o IM 

Relativamente à sua mensagem, só uma mente fortemente esquizofrénica, perturbada e doente pode relacionar as notas tropicais do IM ao aquecimento global. Quebrando todas as regras deste fórum, algumas mesmo criadas por mim, olhe, a paciência tem limites, veja lá se toma os comprimidos que o amigo só pode estar bastante doente !!!

Se quer discutir a actividade tropical bastaste reduzida (no Atlântico) em que vivemos sem estar relacionada às suas paranóias da conspiração do IM, força, é bem vindo. Se pelo contrário, só consegue vislumbrar nisto matéria para a sua causa, tome  os comprimidos. Conselho de amigo.


----------



## Kispo (31 Ago 2009 às 22:38)

AnDré disse:


> Façam lá a tendência da temperatura média registada em Portugal desde a década de 70, e depois digam-me.
> 
> É que _"Está-me a querer parecer que alguém não cá tem estado nos últimos tempos."_



porque não traçamos a linha de tendência desde a década de 30 até aos dias de hoje? ou melhor de 1931 a 1949? grande aquecimento em menos de duas décadas! :P é normal haver estas oscilações de temperatura.... 

já agora o sol continua sem as famosas manchas.


----------



## Ecotretas (31 Ago 2009 às 22:39)

Vince disse:


> É opinião mais ou menos geral de que o IM desde há um ou dois anos para cá passou a dar algum destaque aos sistemas tropicais no Atlântico devido a este mesmo fórum, em que havia uma realidade de milhares de portugueses de férias todos os anos nas Caraíbas e que não tinham grande apoio "meteorológico" nacional que encontravam aqui neste fórum. Se assim foi, faz muito bem o IM


 
O IM faz muito mal em dar relevância a aspectos que nada tem a ver com Portugal ou portugueses. São míseros os portugueses de férias para aqueles lados. Felizmente, já tiraram hoje a notícia disparatada sobre o Danny! Mas o Bill ainda tem lá as 4 notícias. Enquanto isso, são muitos os portugueses que sofrem por estes dias, em Portugal, nomeadamente com os fogos florestais. Fariam melhor em chamar a atenção para isso, que para o Bill e o Danny...



Vince disse:


> Relativamente à sua mensagem, só uma mente fortemente esquizofrénica, perturbada e doente pode relacionar as notas tropicais do IM ao aquecimento global. Quebrando todas as regras deste fórum, algumas mesmo criadas por mim, olhe, a paciência tem limites, veja lá se toma os comprimidos que o amigo só pode estar bastante doente !!!


É triste que um administrador do fórum utilize este tipo de linguagem!!! Vê com atenção o que se passa no site do IM nos últimos dias. Eles andam obviamente apanhados do clima, por causa da conferência do Clima... Agora tu, não sei o que se passa contigo para utilizares esta linguagem!!!

Ecotretas


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2009 às 22:54)

Kispo disse:


> porque não traçamos a linha de tendência desde a década de 30 até aos dias de hoje? ou melhor de 1931 a 1949? grande aquecimento em menos de duas décadas! :P é normal haver estas oscilações de temperatura....
> 
> já agora o sol continua sem as famosas manchas.



O aquecimento está nos gráficos de tendências em 100 anos, bolas! Metam isso na cabeça! 

Claro que há oscilações, por alguma razão os americanos em 60 ou 70 falavam no arrefecimento..
Mas agora, por mais que se discuta motivos e o que vai acontecer no futuro, só não consigo por nada perceber como não metem na cabeça que a tendência do último século é AQUECIMENTO!! Seja qual for o futuro dos próximos 100 anos, e até pode vir frio (que dúvido), mas bolas, está PRETO NO BRANCO QUE A TERRA AQUECEU NOS ÚLTIMOS 100 ANOS!
A sério, sejam o mínimo razoáveis! Se querem discutir arrefecimentos ou tendências futuras, força, agora por favor continuar a bater numa tecla gasta com argumentos vazios, ou tipo "agulha num palheiro" para descredibilizar algo mais que EVIDENTE, para quê perder tempo!?!?!?


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2009 às 23:00)

Ecotretas disse:


> É triste que um administrador do fórum utilize este tipo de linguagem!!! Vê com atenção o que se passa no site do IM nos últimos dias. Eles andam obviamente apanhados do clima, por causa da conferência do Clima... Agora tu, não sei o que se passa contigo para utilizares esta linguagem!!!
> 
> Ecotretas



Ó Ecotretas, sou administrador do fórum mas tenho direito á minha opinião como todos os outros a começar pela sua. Chama-se a isto liberdade de expressão, *Liberdade essa que por acaso não existe no seu blogue pois tem os comentários e contraditório fechados* à semelhança do que se passa em outros blogues do género (mitos climáticos por ex). Comece por modificar isso e então depois venha dar-me a mim lições de moral.

A minha opinião é efectivamente radical, é a de que você é doente. A sério. 

Sabe porquê ? 

Porque você aqui ha uns meses veio aqui refilar que o IM só falava numa anomalia positva num qualquer mês, penso que Março. Após isso, o IM fez variados relatórios, destaco o de Julho e acho que o de Maio, em que se destacavam anomalias negativas que foram mediatizadas como todas as outras.  Você sobre isso nada resmungou, presumo que esses comunicados de imprensa se adequavam ao seu deleite masturbatório pessoal. É uma espécie de teoria da conspiração selectiva, só quando não agradam as temperaturas é que o rapaz aparece por aqui a implicar.

E agora vem resmungar porque falaram muito do Bill ? Por amor de Deus, santa paciência. Não tem mesmo nada de mais útil para implicar ? Raio de vida monótono que há para aí ! Os meus mais sinceros sentimentos pela existência tão fútil em que vive!


----------



## Ecotretas (31 Ago 2009 às 23:02)

Vince disse:


> Ó Ecotretas, sou administrador do fórum mas tenho direito á minha opinião como todos os outros a começar pela sua. Chama-se a isto liberdade de expressão, *Liberdade essa que por acaso não existe no seu blogue pois tem os comentários e contraditório fechados* à semelhança do que se passa em outros blogues do género (mitos climáticos por ex). Comece por modificar isso e então depois venha dar-me a mim lições de moral.
> 
> A minha opinião é efectivamente radical, é a de que você é doente. A sério.
> 
> ...



A desconversar, Vince?
Não há palavras...

Ecotretas


----------



## Kispo (31 Ago 2009 às 23:02)

rozzo disse:


> O aquecimento está nos gráficos de tendências em 100 anos, bolas! Metam isso na cabeça!
> 
> Claro que há oscilações, por alguma razão os americanos em 60 ou 70 falavam no arrefecimento..
> Mas agora, por mais que se discuta motivos e o que vai acontecer no futuro, só não consigo por nada perceber como não metem na cabeça que a tendência do último século é AQUECIMENTO!! Seja qual for o futuro dos próximos 100 anos, e até pode vir frio (que dúvido), mas bolas, está PRETO NO BRANCO QUE A TERRA AQUECEU NOS ÚLTIMOS 100 ANOS!
> A sério, sejam o mínimo razoáveis! Se querem discutir arrefecimentos ou tendências futuras, força, agora por favor continuar a bater numa tecla gasta com argumentos vazios, ou tipo "agulha num palheiro" para descredibilizar algo mais que EVIDENTE, para quê perder tempo!?!?!?



mas onde é k eu disse k a terra no ultimo século nao aqueceu? eu disse isso? sim, aqueceu! tal como já aqueceu e arrefeceu noutros periodos da historia. Não posso é comparar esses periodos com rigor pk nao existem registos de temperatura fiáveis

Eu não consigo concordar é com as previsoes de nao sei quantos graus de aumento da temperatura global! se muitas vezes nem acertam a previsao do tempo para o dia seguinte... por favor...


----------



## Ecotretas (31 Ago 2009 às 23:04)

Vince disse:


> Conselho de amigo.


Não tenho que ser teu amigo. Mas se tu fores meu amigo, podes pedir desculpa pela esquizofrenia e comprimidos...
Ecotretas


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2009 às 23:07)

Kispo disse:


> mas onde é k eu disse k a terra no ultimo século nao aqueceu? eu disse isso? sim, aqueceu! tal como já aqueceu e arrefeceu noutros periodos da historia. Não posso é comparar esses periodos com rigor pk nao existem registos de temperatura fiáveis
> 
> Eu não consigo concordar é com as previsoes de nao sei quantos graus de aumento da temperatura global! se muitas vezes nem acertam a previsao do tempo para o dia seguinte... por favor...



Ok, pronto, então desculpa se entendi mal.. 
Se calhar essa tua opinião não ficou muito bem explícita no primeiro post, e depois, vendo os posts que têm sido colocados aqui, pensei que viesse na sequência negacionista rídicula...


Seja como for, tens que ver que não podemos comparar previsões deterministas do estado do tempo para dias seguintes, com previsões de modelos climáticos para décadas!
Os princípios são completamente diferentes, logo a comparação não é justa! 
De qualquer forma, eu não nego que eu próprio sou algo céptico na forma como as estimativas são feitas, que possam ter um certo viés por todos estes estudos IPCC terem sido feitos talvez no pico da tendência de súbida.. Se calhar se tivessem como input já anos menos quentes ou de súbida um pouco quebrada como os últimos, os cenários de aquecimento fossem menos extremos, é possível..
Mas posso estar apenas a fazer suposições erradas, certamente quem fez esses modelos sabe bem melhor o que está a fazer, e os riscos e erros inerentes à previsão em si, além de que todas essas prejecções tem uma série diferente de cenários de partida, como que num ensemble, ou seja, uma forma de estimativa de erro...
Mas claro, até certo ponto, não deixa de poder ser um certo "tiro no escuro"..


----------



## psm (31 Ago 2009 às 23:16)

Eu acho é que alguem aqui a mais neste forum e quando cá vem só arranja polémicas!!

Se o admistrador achar por bem eliminar este post estou de acordo, mas o elemento ecotretas devia ser banido deste forum!!


----------



## Kispo (1 Set 2009 às 00:07)

na boa. então estamos em sintonia neste aspecto 



rozzo disse:


> Ok, pronto, então desculpa se entendi mal..
> Se calhar essa tua opinião não ficou muito bem explícita no primeiro post, e depois, vendo os posts que têm sido colocados aqui, pensei que viesse na sequência negacionista rídicula...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 00:32)

Ecotretas disse:


> Não tenho que ser teu amigo. Mas se tu fores meu amigo, podes pedir desculpa pela esquizofrenia e comprimidos...
> Ecotretas



Não peço desculpa, ora essa, sobre pseudociência tinha eu 10 anos e já discutia a ida à Lua com velhotes lá na aldeia, que é uma coisa que me orgulho imenso. O aquecimento global tem imensas pontas soltas, há toneladas de dúvidas e milhões de incertezas, certamente que haverá biliões de manipulações, mas eu jamais tolerarei a pseudociência que grassa em blogues como o seu. 

Se há alguém que tem que pedir desculpas é você, por ajudar a contribuir para esta sociedade de telenovelas e pseudociência em que vivemos.

Portanto, enquanto eu estiver aqui e tiver paciência para o aturar, lamento, estou aqui e sempre serei assim, consigo ou quaisquer outros ! E isso não quer dizer que até nem concorde consigo umas quantas vezes, a fraude das energias renováveis em curso em Portugal que recentemente denunciou é uma realidade, você é mistura isto tudo, mistura ciência e media, propaganda política e realidade, e acaba por ser tão mau como o Al Gore foi do lado contrário, e eu não tenho mesmo pachorra nem para uns nem para outros ! 

Detesto agendas ! Peça você desculpa à sociedade pelo lixo que anda a difundir. 

Há felizmente outro tipo de pessoas que vão aparecendo por aqui, como já percebi no kispo por ex., que foge à seca ignorante que grassava neste tópico  O que não falta é matéria de debate neste assunto, desde que discutidos de forma séria e cientifica. Aliás, os tempos que vivemos são fascinantes, todos nós estamos a presenciar algo de raro, em que podemos estar a validar uma serie de teorias cientificas em simultâneo com um ciclo solar anómalo em relação às últimas décadas. Isso é fantástico, mas por favor, não confundam isso com a tralha que se lê por aí. Há gente a falar disto que não percebe um cu de nada ! Venham as discussões inteligentes.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Set 2009 às 12:44)

Porque é que sempre que se fala em Aquecimento Global surje este tipo de conversa???

É verdade que existem alguns membros que vêm comentar apenas com a intenção de "incendiar" o tópico mas será que não têm direito á sua opinião???
Mesmo que o que escrevam seja um monte de asneiras pegadas, é apenas a opinião deles ... exercem o seu poder de liberdade de expressão.
O Blog deles é uma grande monte de asneiras sem direito de expressão ... deixa  ser!!!!! Mas ao usar-se este tipo de linguagem está-se descendo a esse nível e não é bom para a reputação deste excelente Forum!!

Se o adminitrador é o responsável pelo Forum, podendo e devendo exercer também a sua opinião, mas sobretudo exercendo a actividade de moderador do Forum e criticando (tb os moderadores) durante alguns excessos que por vezes acontecem de alguns membros  ... não lhe fica nada bem usar o tipo de linguagem que utilizou em relação ao EcoTretas, por mais que não se goste da pessoa que esteja do outro lado!!

Diga-se ainda que ainda não o tinha visto tão irritado com alguém !!
PS: Não sou amigo do EcoTretas nem o conheço de lado nenhum, e muito menos estou a defendê-lo !!

Voltando ao Tópico: Não percebo nada do assunto !!
Mas o que tenho a dizer é que o gráfico do André está correcto, e é um facto de que o Hemisfério Norte está a aquecer nas ultimas décadas, mas será que estamos a falar de alterações climáticas ou ciclos climáticos? Ás vezes penso que baralham isso tudo !!
E no século XIX e XVIIII não houve tb ciclos climáticos..
E as relações Sol, Homem, CO2, etc ..... !!!
Pois é complicado este tópico deixo isso para os mais entendidos mas tenham uma mente aberta e aceitem as opiniões e respeitem-se !!


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 17:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Diga-se ainda que ainda não o tinha visto tão irritado com alguém !!
> PS: Não sou amigo do EcoTretas nem o conheço de lado nenhum, e muito menos estou a defendê-lo !!



Tens razão Aurélio, e peço desculpas a todos. Mas estás a ser muito simpático ao apelidares a participação do ecotretas como sendo "opinião". Salvo raras excepções, metade das intervenções deste membro são puro trollismo, a outra metade pouco mais é do que spam publicitário ao blogue dele.


----------



## cova beira (1 Set 2009 às 18:07)

deixem se de tretas e de ofensas

 terminou hoje o ciclo de 52 dias sem manchas solares 


apareceu uma mini mancha 1025


fica aqui o gráfico e reparem na quantidade de records batidos neste minimo que atravessamos actualmente 
 o maior desde 1913


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2009 às 18:08)

Poucas vezes aqui foi debatido o tema referente a este tópico com bases cientificas e de forma coerente. 

Na minha opinião este tópico não acrescenta nenhuma mais valia ao MeteoPT e por isso devia ser encerrado.


----------



## martinus (1 Set 2009 às 18:50)

MSantos disse:


> Poucas vezes aqui foi debatido o tema referente a este tópico com bases cientificas e de forma coerente.
> 
> Na minha opinião este tópico não acrescenta nenhuma mais valia ao MeteoPT e por isso devia ser encerrado.



Isto é um bocado como a discussão sobre se a humanidade foi criada por um Deus (ou um demiurgo), ou se evoluiu a partir da ameba e da minhoca.

Qual é o interesse em proibir o debate?


----------



## rozzo (1 Set 2009 às 19:10)

Encerrar não, mas em caso extremo, podia-se fazer como no tópico de Análise de Modelos.. 

Separar num tópico sério, apenas permitido com gráficos, artigos, factos fundamentados ou técnicos e minimamente científicos (sejam eles "aquecedores" ou "congeladores")...

...E outro para quem dizer realmente dizer disparates, ou expressar as suas teorias sem Ciência, ou os seus palpites.. À sua vontade, seja desabafo ou mero palpite de instinto.. Mas sem estragar um tema que pode de facto ser debatido com o mínimo de nível e rigor...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2009 às 19:47)

Por favor, discutam o tema e não entrem em assuntos que não tenham nada a haver com o assunto em debate no tópico; todas as mensagens que não respeitarem a norma serão *editadas* e/ou *eliminadas*.

Mais uma vez lembro que *as mensagens aqui colocadas devem ter em linha de conta dados concretos e não serem apenas opiniões pessoais sem fundamentação científica*.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 19:52)

cova beira disse:


> deixem se de tretas e de ofensas
> 
> terminou hoje o ciclo de 52 dias sem manchas solares
> 
> ...



No ano passado e mais ao menos pela altura aconteceu o mesmo...


----------



## cova beira (1 Set 2009 às 20:41)

importante reparar que neste ranking de dias seguidos sem manchas solares temos 6 lugares ocupados pela segunda metade do sec. 20 e só neste minimo de 3 anos 2007-2009 ja levamos 11 lugares 



penso tambem que à 100 anos provavelmente uma minimancha como a de hoje que interrompeu o record nao teria sido contabilizado devido aos meios da epoca 


se isto tem alguma coisa a haver com o clima penso que vai começar a reflectir-se


----------



## rozzo (1 Set 2009 às 21:07)

Ainda em relação a estes factos da relação das manchas solares, calha mesmo a propósito o que estava a ver no youtube, e só para se ver o perigo que é acreditar cegamente no que nos é "vendido", vou recordar algo que já foi falado há anos aqui neste fórum, aquele documentário do Channel 4 sobre o "embuste" do aquecimento global.

Eu próprio estive há pouco a ver isso, e de facto, eu próprio me senti "tentado" a dar razão a quem o fez.. 
Agora estou a ver o autor desse documentário a ser "bombardeado" em entrevista, com argumentos que rapidamente me fazem sentir "tolo" em caír num documentário no mínimo engenhoso..
Também já isto existe em históricos no fórum, espero não estar a descontextualizar demais, se sim peço desculpa..

http://www.desmogblog.com/video-abc-australias-tony-jones-dissects-debunks-martin-durkin

Queria apenas relembrar que as maiores mentiras podem parecer totalmente verdade, o que importa é a forma convincente e engenhosa como se as apregoa... 
Tanto faz para qual dos lados seja.... pró ou contra AG..

Mas ao rever este "frente-a-frente" entre "factos" referidos no documentário, e a forma atrapalhada como o autor se mostra ao ser confrontado com erros, omissões, e comentários de mais cientistas, não me deixa de fazer lembrar um pouco certos argumentos que por vezes aqui vejo..


----------



## cova beira (1 Set 2009 às 21:32)

rozzo disse:


> Ainda em relação a estes factos da relação das manchas solares, calha mesmo a propósito o que estava a ver no youtube, e só para se ver o perigo que é acreditar cegamente no que nos é "vendido", vou recordar algo que já foi falado há anos aqui neste fórum, aquele documentário do Channel 4 sobre o "embuste" do aquecimento global.
> 
> Eu próprio estive há pouco a ver isso, e de facto, eu próprio me senti "tentado" a dar razão a quem o fez..
> Agora estou a ver o autor desse documentário a ser "bombardeado" em entrevista, com argumentos que rapidamente me fazem sentir "tolo" em caír num documentário no mínimo engenhoso..
> ...







nao estou aperceber onde queres chegar 


nunca disse que o co2 nao tem influencia no aquecimento global 

mas também nao sou nenhum tolo que acha que o há 200 anos o rio tamisa estava todo o inverno congelado e agora nao porque meia duzia de comboios no sec. 19 a queimar carvão em 50 anos fizeram subir a temperatura o suficiente para isso nao acontecer 


aquilo que interessa neste momento é saber quais os outros factores que teriam força para mudar tão radicalmente o clima porque se a actividade solar é uma mera coicidencia não vejo porque é que o co2 nao seja uma mera coicidencia também. com algumas certezas os cientistas apontam a activdade solar  como a responsável pela pequena era glaciar


se calhar ate no periodo medieval o responsavél pelos glaciares estarem recuados e os vikings terem ido viver para a greenland foi o demasiado co2 que eles expiravam


----------



## José M. Sousa (2 Set 2009 às 00:15)

cova beira disse:


> nao estou aperceber onde queres chegar
> 
> 
> nunca disse que o co2 nao tem influencia no aquecimento global
> ...



Recomendo este artigo para se ter uma ideia das quantidades de CO2 libertadas (ou potenciais) para a atmosfera:

http://www.monbiot.com/archives/2009/08/31/not-even-wrong/

Há muitos fenómenos que motivam  o aquecimento/arrefecimento cíclico na Terra. Um deles é o forçamento orbital da Terra associados aos ciclos de Milankovitch. Estas coisas já estão mais que analisadas e poderadas. O aquecimento anormal actual nada tem a ver com estes ciclos ou com a actividade solar.

Alguns fenómenos de arrefecimento na Idade Média podem ter estado relacionados, por exemplo, com grandes erupções vulcânicas:

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008_02_01_archive.html
http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/01/prof-delgado-domingos-desvaloriza.html


----------



## rozzo (2 Set 2009 às 00:45)

cova beira disse:


> nao estou aperceber onde queres chegar
> se a actividade solar é uma mera coicidencia



É exactamente aí que quero chegar! 

Eu acho que os "negacionistas do negacionismo do AG" (como eu) não defendem que a actividade solar é uma coincidência nas variações da temperatura da Terra!! Nem negam que a "pequena idade do gelo" está relacionada com mínimos de actividade solar!! Nem negam que os Ciclos de Milankovitch são à escala temporal das Glaciações o principal motivo!! Pelo menos eu nunca disse isso, e acho que os que defendem o mesmo que eu também obviamente não! 

Isso era um autêntico disparate! Obviamente o Sol é o PRIMEIRO motivo de influência no Clima da Terra. Sem ele nem haveria Clima! 
Se eu fosse negar a influência dos ciclos das órbitas, declinação, actividade solar, etc, estaria a perder toda a credibilidade!

A questão não está aí!
Óbvio que todos esses elementos são fundamentais, e mais, provavelmente acima das questões de CO2 e influência do Homem! Nem eu quero negar isso, e se os negacionistas do AG pensarem que estou a refilar por achar isso então estou-me a explicar mal ou estão a entender muito mal a mensagem...

Só mais uma vez, e eu não quero bater mais na mesma tecla, queria deixar claro que pese embora tudo o que disse atrás, continuo a achar ÓBVIO que com mais ou menos importância existe "mão humana" pelo menos em parte do aquecimento do último século, à nossa escala temporal de variação climática.. Só acho isso totalmente inegável.. E acho demasiado frustrante ou incompreensível o porquê de se continuar a insistir em negacionismo perante factos concretos, com argumentos por vezes absurdos! Isto mais uma vez, independentemente de tudo o resto que se refere à variabilidade natural, cíclica e até a cenários futuros... 

Mas não há necessidade de me voltar a repetir... Só quero que quem me vê aqui a comentar entenda e fique pelo menos esclarecido do porquê de refilar e reagir energicamente a certos argumentos como aquele das "ervas à volta das estações".. Isso sim me tira do sério!!
Apenas isso..


----------



## cova beira (2 Set 2009 às 02:54)

"O aquecimento anormal actual nada tem a ver com estes ciclos ou com a actividade solar."

gostava que me explicasses porque


----------



## rozzo (2 Set 2009 às 11:19)

cova beira disse:


> "O aquecimento anormal actual nada tem a ver com estes ciclos ou com a actividade solar."
> 
> gostava que me explicasses porque



Vá, eu não quero continuar à volta em círculos a discutir e dizer a mesma coisa.. Ok? 

Eu não disse o que escreveste no teu último post, nem de perto!! 
Portanto, no post anterior expliquei-me para nada!! 

Nunca disse que um período mais quente não esteja em boa parte relacionado com actividade solar, provavelmente está! 
O que disse foi que o aquecimento "anormal", essa parte "anormal" ou "extra" e que foge completamente à correlação que se tenta mostrar ser única entre temperatura e ciclos solares, está claramente relacionada com concentração de gases de estufa, e também disso já neste tópico foram colocados gráficos e artigos sem conta! Que os ciclos solares não chegam de facto para explicar TODO o aquecimento, e que boa parte desse aquecimento provado neste último século tem outra parte extremamente importante, e essa é a tal do motivo de aqui tanta discussão..

Não há necessidade de me repetir mais..


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2009 às 11:36)

rozzo disse:


> Eu não disse o que escreveste no teu último post, nem de perto!!



*rozzo* eu penso que o *cova beira* estava a citar o *José M. Sousa*


----------



## rozzo (2 Set 2009 às 11:56)

vitamos disse:


> *rozzo* eu penso que o *cova beira* estava a citar o *José M. Sousa*



Se assim foi, ups! 

Sorry! Perdi-me no meio de tanta resposta e citação! Mas melhor!  Fica esclarecido e fico mais descansado! 

E não terei de repetir a minha opinião de novo!


----------



## José M. Sousa (2 Set 2009 às 15:16)

rozzo disse:


> Vá, eu não quero continuar à volta em círculos a discutir e dizer a mesma coisa.. Ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na realidade explicam muito pouco. Talvez o Cova da Beira fique esclarecido com este artigo:

http://www.scientificamerican.com/a...light-can-control-climate&sc=CAT_ENV_20090901

«for the latter half of the 20th century, the sun's output remained relatively constant as global temperatures rose—ruling out our star itself as the direct source of global warming.»
e  http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=no-sunshine-for-global-wa


----------



## cova beira (3 Set 2009 às 14:02)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Na realidade explicam muito pouco. Talvez o Cova da Beira fique esclarecido com este artigo:
> 
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/a...light-can-control-climate&sc=CAT_ENV_20090901
> 
> ...



Right now, the sun is stuck in a period of extremely low sunspot activity, not unlike the "Maunder Minimum" that may have been responsible for the Little Ice Age that cooled Europe in the late 17th century as well as the fall of imperial dynasties in China.



nao estou totalmente convencido, ninguem espera um minimo como o de maunder mas tambem nao é preciso um minimo como esse para se reflectir num arrefecimento global penso que isto é logico


----------



## José M. Sousa (3 Set 2009 às 14:12)

cova beira disse:


> Right now, the sun is stuck in a period of extremely low sunspot activity, not unlike the "Maunder Minimum" that may have been responsible for the Little Ice Age that cooled Europe in the late 17th century as well as the fall of imperial dynasties in China.
> 
> 
> 
> nao estou totalmente convencido, ninguem espera um minimo como o de maunder mas tambem nao é preciso um minimo como esse para se reflectir num arrefecimento global penso que isto é logico



http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode.cfm?id=solar-forecasts-and-climate-change-09-05-22

«Solar Forecasts and Climate Change
What is the link between solar activity and global warming? David Biello reports

Ultimately, global warming can be blamed on the sun. It's the sun's light that bathes the Earth and then gets sent back towards space as heat. But some of that heat gets blocked by those pesky carbon dioxide molecules building up in the atmosphere—inexorably warming our planet.

So the sun's output has a lot to do with what we can expect climate-wise. After all, a decrease in solar output known as the Maunder Minimum helped freeze Europe for a few centuries. 

*For the last few years, the sun has been in a relatively quiet phase: there have been few sunspots, which are the markers of a powerful sun. Last year the number of sunspots dropped to a level not seen since the beginning of the 20th century.*

So much for climate change contrarians attempts to blame the sun for global warming.

But now new sunspots are moving into view, and a new solar cycle seems to have dawned this past December, which NOAA and other experts expect to be one of the weaker cycles since the 1750s. 

*This small weakening of the sun, however, has been outpaced by the rapid increase in CO2 levels from all our fossil fuel burning and tree-cutting. A weaker sun might slow human-induced climate change slightly but when the sun eventually recovers force, global warming would heat up with even more of a vengeance.*
—David Biello»

Eu sei que isto soa assustador, mas de nada serve meter a cabeça debaixo da areia, é preciso sim mobilização para evitar o pior...

mais: http://climateprogress.org/2009/06/...orry-deniers-solar-cycle-24-poised-to-rev-up/


----------



## José M. Sousa (3 Set 2009 às 14:18)

Já agora, convido-vos para o Climate Action Day a 24 de Outubro, a organizar com o 350.org (Ver Portugal  http://www.350.org/action-list)

http://www.350.org/invitation

Divulguem este "banner" - não sei como colocá-lo aqui 

<!-- Start 350.org.org banner - <a href="http://www.350.org/" _fcksavedurl="http://www.350.org/" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.350.org/sites/all/files/350-banner-480x60.gif" _fcksavedurl="http://www.350.org/sites/all/files/350-banner-480x60.gif" alt="Join me at www.350.org" width="480" height="60" border="0" /></a> <br />
<!-- End 350.org banner -

ver www.futureatrisk.blogspot.com


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2009 às 20:45)

*Ban Ki-moon alerta que mundo segue para o abismo com aquecimento global*

O secretário-geral da ONU, Ban Ki-moon, manifestou espanto nesta quinta-feira em Genebra com a aceleração do aquecimento global e alertou que o mundo caminha para o abismo. "Temos o pé afundado no acelerador e caminhamos para o abismo", declarou Ban na conferência sobre o clima que está reunida em Genebra desde o início da semana.
O secretário-geral da ONU, que acaba de voltar do Ártico, onde constatou os danos da mudança climática, advertiu que o que é feito agora terá consequências mais tarde, como afirmam os cientistas. "Os cientistas foram acusados durante muitos anos de ser alarmistas. Mas os verdadeiros alarmistas são os que dizem que não podemos bancar uma ação climática porque isto desaceleraria o crescimento econômico", declarou Ban. "Eles estão errados. A mudança climática pode desencadear um desastre em massa", alertou. "O que farão quando as tempestades empurrarem o mar para o interior dos continentes? Para onde irão?", perguntou.
Ban depositou todas as suas esperanças em um encontro internacional de alto nível que será realizado no dia 22 de setembro em Nova York por iniciativa das Nações Unidas, mas lamentou a lentidão e o caráter limitado das negociações para a Cúpula de Copenhague de dezembro. Patrocindada pela ONU, a cúpula de Copenhague tentará chegar a um acordo internacional para substituir o Protocolo de Kyoto sobre a redução das emissões de gases do efeito estufa, considerados os principais responsáveis pelo aquecimento global. "Temos apenas 15 dias de negociações (em Nova York) antes de Copenhague. Não podemos nos contentar com progressos limitados. Precisamos de progressos rápidos", disse.
"Em Nova York, espero negociações sinceras e construtivas. Espero que pontes sejam lançadas. Espero resultados importantes", disse Ban diante dos representantes e dos ministros de cerca de 150 países participantes da Conferência de Genebra. "A resposta está em um crescimento (econômico) verde, um crescimento sustentável", insistiu o chefe da ONU.
Considerou que "falta uma política que imponha um preço ao dióxido de carbono. Uma política que envie um forte sinal do mercado às iniciativas pioneiras para um futuro com um nível baixo de dióxido de carbono". "Precisamos de um programa de investimentos públicos para a energia renovável. Precisamos de transferências de tecnologia para uma eficácia energética", reiterou.
O Painel Intergovernamental para Mudanças Climáticas (IPCC) "estima que os investimentos para que nossos objetivos sejam alcançados em matéria de emissões (de gases do efeito estufa) não representariam mais de 2% do PIB mundial anual até 2030", lembrou o secretário-geral da ONU. Este investimento representaria "menos poluição, uma saúde pública melhor, uma melhoria da segurança alimentar, menos riscos de emigrações em massa e de instabilidade política, mais empregos na economia verde", concluiu.

Copyright © 2009 AFP


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2009 às 21:22)

Gerofil disse:


> *Ban Ki-moon alerta que mundo segue para o abismo com aquecimento global*
> 
> Considerou que "falta uma política que imponha um preço ao dióxido de carbono. Uma política que envie um forte sinal do mercado às iniciativas pioneiras para um futuro com um nível baixo de dióxido de carbono". "Precisamos de um programa de investimentos públicos para a energia renovável. Precisamos de transferências de tecnologia para uma eficácia energética", reiterou.



 Penso que também impôe-se que funcione o princípio do "poluidor-pagador", ou seja, para se atingir o ambiente, é obrigatório o pagamento de uma coima, que poderá reverter para o financiamento de medidas de equilíbrio ambiental.

 A mudança de tecnologia é morosa, o mercado tem relutância em investimentos elevados e de alto risco, só mesmo o sector público terá condições para investir e desenvolver essa transferência.

  Sem acções governamentais concertadas, e ainda por cima em época de crise económica, não estou a ver os privados a preocuparem-se com este problema, mas antes numa lógica de "salve-se quem puder"...


----------



## martinus (3 Set 2009 às 23:31)

Eu já vi este filme:

Ainda aqui há uns dois ou três anos as agências intergovernamentais mais encartadas (ONU, EU, OCDE, Conselho da Europa, etc etc) diziam que a Europa estava numa crise demográfica, a diminuição da população ia acelerar, e por volta de 2050 a França teria menos 15 milhões de pessoas, a Alemanha menos... O Reino Unido, etc etc.

Neste momento a população da França e do Reino Unido já estão com crescimento natural (acho que o mesmo acontece em Portugal e outros países) e a coisa está a ir de tal maneira que, por este caminho, não tarda se estará a falar em explosão demográfica. E eu disse crescimento natural, nem conta com a imigração, senão então...

Com o CO2 e as temperaturas... quem estiver cá, verá!

PS: Aqui é para o Reino Unido, mudando o nome do país vê-se para France, Portugal, Spain, etc.
Vejam a aceleração do Reino-Unido, parece os foguetes da NASA quando iam para a lua.
http://www22.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=population+united+kingdom

A notícia: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8224520.stm


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2009 às 02:51)

martinus disse:


> Neste momento a população da França e do Reino Unido já estão com crescimento natural (acho que o mesmo acontece em Portugal e outros países) e a coisa está a ir de tal maneira que, por este caminho, não tarda se estará a falar em explosão demográfica. E eu disse crescimento natural, nem conta com a imigração, senão então...



Correcção: Portugal cresceu nos últimos anos devido à imigração... e se verificarmos as comunidades estrangeiras em certos paises, verificamos que em boa parte da Europa não existiu crescimento natural.

Um estudo populacional sobre Portugal:

http://www.marktest.com/wap/a/n/id~1237.aspx


Mas isto é outro assunto.


----------



## martinus (4 Set 2009 às 02:59)

"Mas isto é outro assunto."

Certamente que é. Eu só quis mostrar que não está em curso a regressão demográfica catastrófica que ainda há pouco todos os iluminados e as "altas instâncias" vaticinavam. Pelo contrário, parece que, a manter-se a actual tendência, o Reino Unido até vai duplicar a população nas próximas décadas. Haja pão.


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2009 às 03:04)

martinus disse:


> "Mas isto é outro assunto."
> 
> Certamente que é. Eu só quis mostrar que não está em curso a regressão demográfica catastrófica que ainda há pouco todos os iluminados e as "altas instâncias" vaticinavam. Pelo contrário, parece que, a manter-se a actual tendência, o Reino Unido até vai duplicar a população nas próximas décadas. Haja pão.



Correcto.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2009 às 21:38)

Gerofil disse:


> *Ban Ki-moon alerta que mundo segue para o abismo com aquecimento global*
> 
> O secretário-geral da ONU, Ban Ki-moon, manifestou espanto nesta quinta-feira em Genebra com a aceleração do aquecimento global e alertou que o mundo caminha para o abismo. "Temos o pé afundado no acelerador e caminhamos para o abismo", declarou Ban na conferência sobre o clima que está reunida em Genebra desde o início da semana.



Eu vou confessar que não gosto muito do senhor Ban Ki-moon. Nos últimos dois anos vi-o associar ciclones no Bangladesh ao aquecimento global, associações que achei erradas ou mesmo abusivas na altura. 

Eu compreendo que alguns líderes tenham que ser dramáticos a tentar fazer passar a mensagem, mas continuo a achar que este tipo de coisas não deve ser feito assim, deve ser sempre feito de forma cientifica e ponderada.

Ban Ki-moon deve saber muito melhor do que eu, que a luta contra o aquecimento global implica sacrifícios, reduzir emissões com o tipo de economia global que temos significa em muitos países criar pobreza e remeter nos países menos desenvolvidos milhões de pessoas para pobreza e fome, senão mesmo a morte. 

Reduzir emissões à escala global é uma tarefa necessária mas muito complicada, com consequências que tem que também ser ponderadas. Não é nada simples esse caminho, e acho que pessoas como Ban Ki-moon deveriam estar preocupados com essa dificuldade. Porque da forma como fala, dá a ideia de que tudo é fácil, basta urgentemente reduzir as emissões. Mas não é nada assim., isto é uma coisa bastante complexa.

Parece óbvio que a nossa sociedade tal como a que conhecemos caminha para o abismo, mas não acham que deveria ser feito um maior esforço mundial por exemplo a nível da demografia ?


----------



## martinus (7 Set 2009 às 22:22)

Vince disse:


> Parece óbvio que a nossa sociedade tal como a que conhecemos caminha para o abismo, mas não acham que deveria ser feito um maior esforço mundial por exemplo a nível da demografia ?



Na minha modesta opinião, neste momento devem ser feitos todos os esforços possíveis no sentido do desenvolvimento e exploração das fontes energéticas alternativas do petróleo. Especialmente ao nível da produção de electricidade.

Se a humanidade não for bem sucedida neste particular, o fenómeno da carestia, escassez e esgotamento do petróleo, vai produzir uma revolução mundial de tal magnitude (revolução económica, social, demográfica, política, etc) que no futuro, os sobreviventes, vão olhar para o passado e vão rir-se desses tipos que se preocupavam com o crescimento demográfico, o aquecimento global, etc etc; exactamente da mesma maneira que nós hoje nos rimos dos indivíduos que há seiscentos anos atrás discutiam sobre quantos anjos podiam dançar na ponta de um alfinete e se Sócrates e Platão estavam no inferno por terem nascido antes de Cristo, e não serem cristãos, obviamente.


----------



## José M. Sousa (7 Set 2009 às 22:36)

Vince disse:


> Parece óbvio que a nossa sociedade tal como a que conhecemos caminha para o abismo, mas não acham que deveria ser feito um maior esforço mundial por exemplo a nível da demografia ?



Viva!

Sobre a população, algumas reflexões:

http://climateandcapitalism.com/?p=689

http://climateandcapitalism.com/?p=581

«Populationists tend to downplay the question of power. As renowned US ecologist Barry Commoner commented, populationist solutions to environmental destruction are “equivalent to attempting to save a leaking ship by lightening the load by forcing passengers overboard”.»


----------



## Lousano (7 Set 2009 às 22:42)

Vince disse:


> Parece óbvio que a nossa sociedade tal como a que conhecemos caminha para o abismo, mas não acham que deveria ser feito um maior esforço mundial por exemplo a nível da demografia ?



Sem dúvida.

Mas penso que será mais premente esse facto a nível de alimentação, mesmo sem contar com alterações climáticas.

Difícil de entender é a maioria dos países usarem o crescimento demográfico como base de uma economia sustentável.


----------



## José M. Sousa (8 Set 2009 às 11:45)

É claro que o problema demográfico é um problema real. Por este andar, o planeta terá dificuldade em suportar tanta gente. No entanto, no presente, esse não é o caso. Não é por falta de alimentos que há fome! As razões têm que ser encontradas em factores de ordem económica, de poder (políticas), etc. 

Mas o problema demográfico não é O FACTOR, nem de longe nem de perto, mais importante, do ponto de vista das alterações climáticas. Basta ter em conta, por exemplo, os valores da pegada ecológica:

http://www.footprintnetwork.org/en/index.php/GFN/page/footprint_for_nations/
Indicam-se os valores da população e da pegada ecológica:
North America:	330,5	9,2
Canada	32,3	7,1
United States of America	298,2	9,4
Europa:		
Austria	8,2	5,0
Belgium	10,4	5,1
Bulgaria	7,7	2,7
Czech Republic	10,2	5,4
Denmark	5,4	8,0
Estonia	1,3	6,4
Finland	5,2	5,2
France	60,5	4,9
Germany	82,7	4,2
Greece	11,1	5,9
Hungary	10,1	3,5
Ireland	4,1	6,3
Italy	58,1	4,8
Latvia	2,3	3,5
Lithuania	3,4	3,2
Netherlands7	16,3	4,4
Poland	38,5	4,0
Portugal	10,5	4,4
Romania	21,7	2,9

Asia-Pacific	3.562	1,6
Australia	20,2	7,8
Bangladesh	141,8	0,6
Bhutan	2,2	1,0
Cambodia	14,1	0,9
China	1.323,3	2,1
India	1.103,4	0,9
Indonesia	222,8	0,9
Japan	128,1	4,9
Korea DPRP	22,5	1,6
Korea Republic	47,8	3,7
Laos	5,9	1,1


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2009 às 23:04)

Citando o Vince:

«_Aliás, os tempos que vivemos são fascinantes, todos nós estamos a presenciar algo de raro, em que podemos estar a validar uma serie de teorias cientificas em simultâneo com um ciclo solar anómalo em relação às últimas décadas_.»

De facto, Vince, é uma coisa que me espanta neste forum, a forma como está a passar despercebido aquele que porventura é um dos acontecimentos mais interessantes das últimas décadas, e que pode (este sim) provocar uma alteração significativa no nosso clima actual, e que se trata de sucessivos recordes que estão a ser batidos neste mínimo solar que agora atravessamos, no que se refere a número de dias sem manchas solares ... os nossos amigos espanhóis do Meteored têm feito um seguimento espectacular e diário sobre esta evolução e que eu, com grande expectativa, sigo atentamente.


----------



## stormy (14 Set 2009 às 23:56)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2009/pr20090914.html
sempre a bater no ceguinho....


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2009 às 20:26)

Mais do mesmo...
Mas é triste.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2009 às 01:10)

stormy disse:


> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2009/pr20090914.html
> sempre a bater no ceguinho....





N_Fig disse:


> Mais do mesmo...
> Mas é triste.




Qual é afinal o problema que referem ? Estes post's assim, meio vácuo, não são lá muito compreensíveis para perceber o que vos vai na cabeça ....


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2009 às 01:20)

No blogue Open Mind vem um bom post sobre modelos e os diferentes forçamentos, incluindo o solar. Recomendo a leitura aos muitos que andam sempre aqui a falar do Sol, que às vezes parecem partir do princípio de que a influência solar não é tida em conta, claro que é, e isso já muitas vezes foi repetido aqui. 

De todos os forçamentos não há nada que explique o actual aquecimento a não ser a influência antropogénica, e como já disse em anteriores vezes, um hipotético mínimo solar prolongado, que ninguém consegue prever, certamente fará baixar as temperaturas, mas isso não significa que o aquecimento seja revertido ou que a teoria o AGA esteja errada. E é preciso não esquecer que a maioria dos estudos atribui muito mais aos vulcões o arrefecimento da pequena idade do gelo do que aos mínimos solares. Eu quando digo que vivemos tempos fascinantes quero dizer que o problema disto tudo é que não podemos fazer experimentação com o clima, e se a natureza nos resolve servir um mínimo solar diferente do das últimas décadas isso será precioso para validar teorias e modelos, tal como tem sido por exemplo algumas erupções vulcânicas. Ciência é um processo contínuo, e pode perfeitamente haver erros, e um mínimo solar mais prolongado pode ajudar a validar algumas coisas.




> Denialists love to denigrate computer models of earth’s climate. In my opinion they only do this because they’re in denial of the result, not because of any valid evidence. They also love to make the false claim that without computer models there’s no reason to believe that global warming is real, and is going to get worse.
> 
> 
> The term “computer model” refers to an actual simulation of earth’s climate, often in remarkable detail. Such models are (of course!) not able to predict, or even post-dict, the chaotic aspects of the sytem (the weather), but they do an outstanding job of post-dicting the global statistical characterization of the system (the climate).
> ...


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2009 às 02:00)

Outro interessante post no mesmo blogue aborda os efeitos da obliquidade do eixo da Terra e da elipticidade da órbita da Terra e que já se tem falado neste tópico. 

O que se passa é que de acordo com os cálculos efectuados, nós actualmente ainda deveríamos estar numa fase de arrefecimento do Árctico por exemplo, mas este tem estado a aquecer nas últimas décadas.




> One of the most interesting aspects of the arctic hockey stick is that until the recent and sizeable man-made warming, arctic temperatures weren’t flat, they were actually declining. This is no surprise at all, because orbital factors have a strong influence on polar temperature; in fact they’re the trigger for ice ages. It turns out that the orbital changes over the last 10,000 years have had a cooling influence on the arctic.
> 
> The phrase “orbital factors” in this context actually includes an astronomical aspect which is not orbital: the earth’s obliquity. Obliquity is the angle by which our planet is tilted relative to its orbit. The earth’s axial tilt is what gives us our seasons, but the amount of that tilt (the obliquity) is not perfectly constant; it varies between a minimum of about 22o and a maximum of about 24.5o. When the tilt is greater, the poles receive more energy from the sun, both at the peak of midsummer and averaged throughout the year. Obliquity is currently in decline, as it has been since about 10,000 years ago:
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (17 Set 2009 às 09:25)

Olá Vince, eu acho que a pequena idade do gelo foi causada pelo mínimo solar, correntes oceânicas ou outras causas, mas não por vulcões.

Do que eu sei, a maioria das grandes erupções tem efeitos que duram apenas alguns anos, como o caso das anomalias de 536, de 1317, do Laki, ou do Tambora. Embora não rejeite a hipótese que uma destas possa mudar o curso do clima durante as décadas seguintes, de uma maneira mais subtil, por assim dizer.

A "coincidência" dos mínimos solares e dos períodos frios, parece muito favorecer a explicação do factor solar.
Aliás não é só no período 1300-1850 mas tb no máximo quente medieval, no mínimo frio entre 400-700, no máximo romano, etc.
Talvez o forçamento solar cause gradualmente mudanças oceânicas e nas calotes.

No nosso século já é claro ter que haver uma outra variável, que no entanto não quer dizer que seja a humana. Pode ser outra variavel ainda desconhecida. Os últimos 20 anos é um tempo muito curto à escala geológica. Pode ser uma simples variação ocasional.

Uma das maneiras de confirmarmos isso seria reduzir a nossa actividade poluidora e ver o que acontece. Não só é uma grande experiência metereológica, como tb reestabelecemos o balanço natural, o que decerto é muito desejável.
Está tudo em aberto.



Vince disse:


> um hipotético mínimo solar prolongado, que ninguém consegue prever, certamente fará baixar as temperaturas, mas isso não significa que o aquecimento seja revertido ou que a teoria o AGA esteja errada. E é preciso não esquecer que a maioria dos estudos atribui muito mais aos vulcões o arrefecimento da pequena idade do gelo do que aos mínimos solares. Eu quando digo que vivemos tempos fascinantes quero dizer que o problema disto tudo é que não podemos fazer experimentação com o clima, e se a natureza nos resolve servir um mínimo solar diferente do das últimas décadas isso será precioso para validar teorias e modelos, tal como tem sido por exemplo algumas erupções vulcânicas. Ciência é um processo contínuo, e pode perfeitamente haver erros, e um mínimo solar mais prolongado pode ajudar a validar algumas coisas.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2009 às 22:03)

Vince disse:


> Qual é afinal o problema que referem ? Estes post's assim, meio vácuo, não são lá muito compreensíveis para perceber o que vos vai na cabeça ....



Eu acho que é triste que mesmo estando actualmente nós numa fase quente, os defensores do AG (que engraçado, esta sigla tanto dá para Al Gore como para aquecimento global...) em vez de falarem disso, digam "O aquecimento global está previsto que aumente e o dióxido de carbono é o culpado...o aquecimento global está previsto que aumente e o dióxido de carbono é o culpado...o aquecimento global está previsto que aumente e o dióxido de carbono é o culpado...", sem dizerem nada de novo. Até podem ter razão, mas não dizem nada de jeito e estão sempre a teimar no mesmo...


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2009 às 23:24)

irpsit disse:


> Olá Vince, eu acho que a pequena idade do gelo foi causada pelo mínimo solar, correntes oceânicas ou outras causas, mas não por vulcões.
> Do que eu sei, a maioria das grandes erupções tem efeitos que duram apenas alguns anos, como o caso das anomalias de 536, de 1317, do Laki, ou do Tambora. Embora não rejeite a hipótese que uma destas possa mudar o curso do clima durante as décadas seguintes, de uma maneira mais subtil, por assim dizer.




É normal as pessoas atribuírem de imediato o arrefecimento da Pequena Idade do Gelo ao mínimo de Dalton, mas como em muitas outras coisas, é preciso ter muito cuidado com as coincidências, não é raro até aqui no fórum muitas pessoas engrenarem especulações com um punhado de evidências anedóticas só porque houve uma qualquer coincidência.

Não sou eu obviamente que tenho conhecimentos para dizer se sim ou não. Simplesmente tento ler bastante e replico depois a opinião dos estudos publicados que tem sido feitos, e convido-te a fazer o mesmo.

Os estudos mostram que por exemplo o mínimo de Dalton provocou obviamente algum arrefecimento mas não o mais significativo, o que aparece nos relatos históricos de muito frio e clima por vezes caótico na altura a maior parte aparentemente está associada a duas grandes erupções vulcânicas, a de 1809 em local ainda hoje desconhecido (VEI desconhecido) mas que deixou significativas cinzas nos gelos de ambos os pólos e a muito mais conhecida erupção do Tampora de 1815 (VEI 7) que provocou o famoso ano sem Verão. Pensa-se que ambas foram as erupções mais violentas na Terra dos últimos 5 séculos.


No Maunder já havia estações na Europa, por exemplo este é um gráfico de anomalia média da temperatura em 17 estações europeias entre 1770 e 1850, e a delimitação do Mínimo de Dalton. Não é assim muito evidente de um efeito "Dalton" no gráfico à excepção do início, mas sim algumas oscilações, algumas mais fortes que aparentam estar associadas a erupções.








Já depois do Maunder, em 1883 foi a erupção do Krakatoa (VEI 6) que também baixou a temperatura global.


Deixo-te um paper para leres se isso te interessar:

*The influence of volcanic, solar and CO2 forcing on the temperatures in
the Dalton Minimum (1790–1830): a model study*
The analysis of the relative influence of different external
forcings in the DM can be summarised as follows: The
volcanic forcing has an important influence on the global
and hemispheric temperatures in the second half of
the DM, especially between 1810 and 1820. This is reflected
in a reduction of the near-surface global temperatures
during the period 1810–1820 of the order of
0.4 K (HIST) and 0.2 K (HIST 50) with respect to the
simulations without volcanic forcing. The absence of
reduced Northern hemispheric winter temperatures is
evident in each of the members of the ensemble of the
NV experiment, even when averaging over the whole
DM (cf. first and second column of Table 2).
The other two forcing factors, namely solar variability
and the increase of CO2 concentrations, exerted a
weak influence on the mean temperature levels in the
simulated DM, either at hemispheric or regional scales
(cf. third and fourth column of Table 2) for the winter
season. Therefore, it can be concluded that in these
simulations, solar and the CO2 variability have not
contributed in an important way to the formation of a
thermal DM, and that volcanic forcing was largely
responsible for reduced temperatures in the DM.

http://coast.gkss.de/staff/zorita/ABSTRACTS/wagner_zorita.pdf


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2009 às 16:28)

*Nível do mar subiu 60 cm no leste dos EUA neste verão*





Foto: National Geographic

O nível do mar subiu até 60 centímetros mais que o normal ao longo deste verão, na costa leste dos Estados Unidos, o que surpreendeu os cientistas cujo trabalho é prever essas variações periódicas. A causa imediata da alta inesperada no nível das águas parece ter sido detectada, agora, informaram representantes do governo dos Estados Unidos em um novo relatório. (Uma dica: não foi obra do aquecimento global.) Mas o motivo subjacente para que isso aconteça continua a ser um mistério. 
Em geral, a previsão das marés e dos níveis do mar em termos sazonais é um processo bastante direto, governado pelos movimentos conhecidos e pelas influências gravitacionais já calculadas de corpos astronômicos como a Lua, diz Rich Edwing, diretor assistente do Centro Operacional de Produtos e Serviços Oceanográficos, parte da Administração Nacional da Atmosfera e Oceano (NOAA) dos Estados Unidos. 
Mas os telefones da NOAA começaram a tocar sem parar ao longo do verão, quando moradores da costa leste norte-americana reportaram um nível do mar bem superior ao previsto, semelhante ao encontrado em situações associadas a eventos climáticos de curta duração, tais como tempestades tropicais. No entanto, os mares altos que eles registravam persistiram por períodos de semanas, ao longo de junho e julho. A alta surpreendente no nível dos mares causou apenas inundações menores em certas águas costeiras, mas despertou séria curiosidade entre os cientistas. 
*Corrente do Golfo em misteriosa desaceleração* - Agora, um novo relatório identificou dois grandes fatores que podem explicar o nível elevado das águas oceânicas: um enfraquecimento na Corrente do Golfo e ventos firmes na região do Atlântico Nordeste. 
A Corrente do Golfo é uma espécie de rodovia expressa de águas oceânicas que corre em direção ao norte, ao largo da costa leste dos Estados Unidos. Quando ela está funcionando a todo vapor, a poderosa corrente arrasta água 'em sua órbita', e na direção oposta à da costa leste. Mas neste verão, por motivos até agora desconhecidos, 'a Corrente do Golfo se desacelerou', segundo Edwing, e isso fez com que mais água fosse lançada à costa, e portanto resultou em elevação nos níveis do mar.
Outro fator que reforçou essa alta foi a chegada dos ventos do Atlântico Nordeste com algumas semanas de antecedência, o que empurrou ainda mais água em direção à costa. 
*Praias 'devoradas'* - A alta nas águas causou certa inconveniência a pescadores costeiros e a praticantes de esportes náuticos, e alterou a paisagem costeira em certas áreas. "Uma ou duas praias arenosas das quais normalmente pescamos terminaram devotadas pela água, e o volume de água era bem maior do que costuma ser normalmente", disse Paulie Apostolides, dono da Paulie's Tackle, uma loja de equipamentos de pesca em Montauk, em Long Island, Estado de Nova York. Mesmo antes do novo relatório, divulgado pela NOAA em 2 de setembro, Apostolides diz que muitos dos pescadores locais já estavam atribuindo a alta do nível de água do mar aos 'ferozes' ventos provenientes do nordeste.
No entanto, ainda resta o mistério implícito quanto à causa. "Por que a Corrente do Golfo se desacelerou? Por que o padrão de ventos que costumamos ver no outono surgiu semanas mais cedo?", questiona Edwing, da NOAA. "Não conhecemos as respostas a essas perguntas". 

Tradução: Paulo Migliacci ME

Fonte: Terra


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2009 às 22:05)

Uma boa notícia, não falaram só no costume.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2009 às 23:06)

*Alterações climáticas adiam o frio*

Com início marcado para as 22h19, o Outono regressa hoje com a promessa de dias mais frios, que podem ser adiados devido às alterações climáticas 

O último relatório da Agência Europeia do Ambiente, relativo a 2007, refere que a temperatura média global aumentou 0,1 graus centígrados por década nos últimos cem anos. 

Apesar da variabilidade climática ser natural, os especialistas estão preocupados com o fenómeno das alterações climáticas e suas implicações na fauna e na flora. 

Lusa / SOL

Esperemos que as alterações climáticas no Inverno não adiem o calor


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2009 às 23:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Alterações climáticas adiam o frio*
> Com início marcado para as 22h19, o Outono regressa hoje com a promessa de dias mais frios, que podem ser adiados devido às alterações climáticas
> O último relatório da Agência Europeia do Ambiente, relativo a 2007, refere que a temperatura média global aumentou 0,1 graus centígrados por década nos últimos cem anos.
> Apesar da variabilidade climática ser natural, os especialistas estão preocupados com o fenómeno das alterações climáticas e suas implicações na fauna e na flora.
> ...




Desta vez tens a razão do teu lado, essa notícia é verdadeiro nonsense, nem dá para perceber o texto ou raciocínio por detrás dele. Bem gostaria de perceber a mente de quem escreve uma coisa destas sem ponta por onde se pegue. Já vi bots a escrever com mais substância lógica. Enfim.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2009 às 19:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Alterações climáticas adiam o frio*
> 
> Com início marcado para as 22h19, o Outono regressa hoje com a promessa de dias mais frios, que podem ser adiados devido às alterações climáticas
> 
> ...


É disto que eu falo quando digo que muitos textos devem ser escritos por pessoas que nõ percebem nada disto...


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Set 2009 às 20:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Alterações climáticas adiam o frio*
> 
> Com início marcado para as 22h19, o Outono regressa hoje com a promessa de dias mais frios, que podem ser adiados devido às alterações climáticas
> 
> ...



Que forte ambiguidade e que fraca coerência, …!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2009 às 00:57)

*Europa desiludida com Obama*

«Até ao momento pensávamos que iríamos ter dificuldades com a Índia e a China, mas agora parece que o problema é claramente com os Estados Unidos» – protestou um representante da Comissão Europeia no final da reunião sobre as alterações climáticas que antecedeu a 64.ª Assembleia-Geral das Nações Unidas (ONU), em Nova Iorque 

Também a ministra dinamarquesa do Ambiente, Connie Hedegaard, lamentou «as dificuldades e lentidão» do aliado norte-americano no combate ao aquecimento global. 

É na capital dinamarquesa que se realizará em Dezembro uma cimeira decisiva sobre o tema, de onde se espera que saia o documento que irá substituir o protocolo de Quioto, que expira em 2012. 

Obama, que depende do Congresso norte-americano para aprovar as medidas de combate às alterações climáticas, mostrou-se «determinado» mas foi ofuscado pelo Presidente chinês: Hu Jintao anunciou que até 2020 o país irá aumentar em 15% a sua produção de energias renováveis e expandirá as suas florestas em 40 milhões de hectares, o que «aumentará a capacidade de absorção de CO2». 

Na questão da emissão de gases, Jintao não traçou metas mas disse de forma vaga que o objectivo é reduzir a quantidade de gases por cada dólar do PIB. E esse não foi o único falhanço de Obama nesse dia, já que a reunião que promoveu entre os líderes de Israel e da Palestina não produziu efeito: os israelitas recusam parar a construção de colonatos na Cisjordânia e os árabes recusam-se a negociar enquanto tal não acontecer. Já a estreia do norte-americano na ONU foi aplaudida, com Obama a admitir erros do passado e a apelar a uma «era de cooperação». 

Mas também aí saiu ofuscado: numa cimeira marcada pelas estreias e pelas críticas ao Conselho de Segurança da ONU (Sarkozy incluído), foi Muammar Kadhafi quem mais sobressaiu. 

O líbio criticou a composição do que chamou o «Conselho do Terror» devido ao direito de veto, afirmou que a Gripe A foi fabricada, e disse que gostava de ver «para sempre» um «Presidente queniano nos EUA». 

Sol

Porque será


----------



## cova beira (25 Set 2009 às 04:59)

tenho algumas duvidas em relação ao facto de que os vikings tenham deixado a greenland devido a erupuções sistematicas, 

esta treta do co2 é inacreditável daqui a 1000 anos alguém vai rir de "nós" que achamos que sabemos tudo tal como o pessoal da idade da pedra pensava quando descobriu o fogo


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2009 às 05:14)

cova beira disse:


> esta treta do co2 é inacreditável daqui a 1000 anos alguém vai rir de "nós" que achamos que sabemos tudo tal como o pessoal da idade da pedra pensava quando descobriu o fogo




É possível que isso aconteca, mas para quê esperar mil anos ? Se te queres rir, ri-te, e se puderes explicar porque é que te ris, mais divertido seria, porque assim poderíamos rir todos.


----------



## cova beira (25 Set 2009 às 13:23)

Vince disse:


> É possível que isso aconteca, mas para quê esperar mil anos ? Se te queres rir, ri-te, e se puderes explicar porque é que te ris, mais divertido seria, porque assim poderíamos rir todos.




acho que nao percebeste que  quem se riria seria alguem que cá estivesse daqui a mil anos infelizmente eu nao o vou poder fazer visto nao ter vida eterna

aquilo que continuo a achar é que o co2 é uma explicação nada coerente. é apenas uma opinião


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 14:27)

cova beira disse:


> acho que nao percebeste que  quem se riria seria alguem que cá estivesse daqui a mil anos infelizmente eu nao o vou poder fazer visto nao ter vida eterna
> 
> aquilo que continuo a achar é que o co2 é uma explicação nada coerente. é apenas uma opinião



Eu também o acho, mas qual é a tua explicação?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 14:43)

Um artigo interessante sobre os "humores" do sol.


----------



## Ecotretas (28 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Durante este fim de semana, Steve McIntyre voltou a fazer das suas. A vítima é novamente o hockey-stick, que os alarmistas pretendem impôr a toda a força. O gráfico do hockey-stick, nomeadamente utilizado pelo Al Gore e pelo IPCC, pretende demonstrar que as temperaturas elevadas do final do século XX não tem precedentes históricos, apagando assim os conceitos do Período Quente Medieval, e da Pequena Idade do Gelo.

Resumindo uma questão que é muito complexa, Briffa et al. publicaram vários artigos, nomeadamente na Science. Como é costume, os dados utilizados não foram revelados, apesar dos insistentes pedidos de Steve. Há dias Steve reparou que os dados haviam sido disponibilizados, mas não divulgados. Um estudo de apenas alguns dias, parece ter desmascarado completamente os gráficos de temperaturas utilizados até aqui pelos alarmistas.

O conceito é muito simples. A imagem acima tem três curvas. A curva a vermelho é a referenciada por Briffa. Utilizou 12 amostras seleccionadas especificamente para mostrar um aquecimento global no final do século passado. A curva a preto é o das restantes amostras, excluindo as 12 amostras de Briffa. Note-se como é uma função que inverte completamente o comportamento da curva a vermelho, no século XX. A curva a verde é o somatório de todas as amostras, e mostra que afinal não existe nenhum Aquecimento Global...

Este estudo tem tudo para ser uma bomba (atómica) na climatologia. Vamos esperar para ver!

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/09/bomba-na-climatologia.html






PS: Peço desculpa, mas a imagem não parece funcionar. Está no meu blog ou em http://www.climateaudit.org/?p=7168


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2009 às 02:20)

60cm é uma subida dos mares muito rápida e elevada!
Se fosse em Portugal muitas praias encolheriam dramaticamente ou desapareciam.

A NOAA tem que ter uma explicação para uma anomalia destas.
Enfim, estas cenas fora do normal parece ser a norma hoje em dia.



Gerofil disse:


> *Nível do mar subiu 60 cm no leste dos EUA neste verão*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## |Ciclone| (13 Out 2009 às 08:04)

"Mas neste verão, por motivos até agora desconhecidos, 'a Corrente do Golfo se desacelerou."

Acho que se sabe que pelo menos um dos factores que está a fazer abrandar a corrente do Golfo é a água doce proveniente do degelo da Gronelândia.


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2009 às 10:42)

irpsit disse:


> A NOAA tem que ter uma explicação para uma anomalia destas.



A explicação tem a ver com a coincidência de vários factores, padrões atmosféricos, de vento e do comportamento da corrente da Florida. Cada um desses factores só por si nada tem de anormal, acontecem constantemente e tem os seus ciclos. O nível do mar é uma coisa bastante dinâmica conforme a temperatura e regime de ventos que estão bastante interligados. A diferença neste fenómeno parece estar na persistência de certos padrões durante bastante tempo e coincidentes no tempo. Este ano em Junho e Julho tivemos anomalias no Atlântico bastante estáveis no tempo, por exemplo aquela anomalia negativa a norte dos Açores durou bastante e deve estar também relacionada com o padrão de pressão e vento responsável por este fenómeno na costa leste americana.



> *SUMMARY DISCUSSION
> 
> Magnitude of Event*
> Sea level (SL) along much of the eastern U.S. was higher than normal for much of June and July
> ...


http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/publications/EastCoastSeaLevelAnomaly_2009.pdf


----------



## Ecotretas (13 Out 2009 às 22:13)

irpsit disse:


> 60cm é uma subida dos mares muito rápida e elevada!
> Se fosse em Portugal muitas praias encolheriam dramaticamente ou desapareciam.
> 
> A NOAA tem que ter uma explicação para uma anomalia destas.
> Enfim, estas cenas fora do normal parece ser a norma hoje em dia.



Não há explicação, porque não há anomalia. A observação que fiz dos marégrafos da costa leste dos EUA não revela nada de anormal durante todo o ano de 2009. Pode ter sido um problema localizado, ou uma conjugação local de factores, como refere o Vince.
Se quiserem saber o que é uma subida anormal, consultem o marégrafo de "Pago Pago", na Samoa Americana, aquando do maremoto... 
Ecotretas


----------



## meteo (14 Out 2009 às 01:28)

Sim,60 centimetros é normalissimo,a comparar com um maremoto,realmente isso é.
 Quando aqui subir 60 centimetros de repente,talvez não tenha que sair de casa para ir á pesca. 
Só é pena que também não seja normal a água descer 60 centimetros de repente.Daria um belo passeio pelo areal do Tejo.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2009 às 19:52)

Ecotretas disse:


> Não há explicação, porque não há anomalia. A observação que fiz dos marégrafos da costa leste dos EUA não revela nada de anormal durante todo o ano de 2009. Pode ter sido um problema localizado, ou uma conjugação local de factores, como refere o Vince.
> Se quiserem saber o que é uma subida anormal, consultem o marégrafo de "Pago Pago", na Samoa Americana, aquando do maremoto...
> Ecotretas



Editado: confundi 60cm com 60m...


----------



## Ecotretas (14 Out 2009 às 21:48)

meteo disse:


> Sim,60 centimetros é normalissimo,a comparar com um maremoto,realmente isso é.
> Quando aqui subir 60 centimetros de repente,talvez não tenha que sair de casa para ir á pesca.
> Só é pena que também não seja normal a água descer 60 centimetros de repente.Daria um belo passeio pelo areal do Tejo.



Em Agosto passei um dia na Vasco da Gama, e confesso que fiquei surpreendido com a maré tão baixa... Estava literalmente metade do mar da palha sem água. A seguir dou dois exemplos do marégrafo de Cascais, do mês de Agosto, sem preocupações de olhar para o resto do ano.

Neste caso, em pouco mais de seis horas, há uma variação superior a 3.5 metros:
2009-08-21 15:04 1.946 (Maré Alta)
2009-08-21 21:22 -1.615 (Maré Baixa)

Neste outro caso, a diferença entre maré baixa e maré alta foi de apenas 0.848 metros:
2009-08-28 21:10 0.560 (Maré Alta)
2009-08-29 03:28 -0.288 (Maré Baixa)

Ecotretas


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2009 às 22:14)

Também costumo encontrar essas praias com a maré baixa principalmente com dias de levante, cá no norte. Mas só no Verão.

Já este ano, há uma semana, encontrei uma praia a norte de Aveiro, que estava praticamente comida pelo mar, e lá estavam as retroescavadoras a fazer mais um dique para o inverno que aí vem.

Quase todos os anos, o mar inunda as casas na zona de Esmoriz e Cortegaça, como se aquela zona quisesse tornar-se na segunda ria de Aveiro! Fiz ali campismo muitos anos e é das zonas no norte onde melhor se vê o avanço do mar (provavelmente até sem grande subida dos níveis).




Ecotretas disse:


> Em Agosto passei um dia na Vasco da Gama, e confesso que fiquei surpreendido com a maré tão baixa... Estava literalmente metade do mar da palha sem água. A seguir dou dois exemplos do marégrafo de Cascais, do mês de Agosto, sem preocupações de olhar para o resto do ano.
> 
> Neste caso, em pouco mais de seis horas, há uma variação superior a 3.5 metros:
> 2009-08-21 15:04 1.946 (Maré Alta)
> ...


----------



## Laredo (19 Out 2009 às 14:28)

Every spring the Arctic bursts into bloom, turning a blinding white landscape green and brown. In recent years some parts of the Arctic have been getting greener, with Northern Alaska showing a 20% increase in summer greenness since 1982. Some blame climate change for the flourishing vegetation, while others believe that disturbances to the land, such as gas-field development and reindeer grazing, could be a partial cause. A new study shows that the answer isn’t simple.

http://environmentalresearchweb.org/cws/article/research/40666


----------



## Ecotretas (20 Out 2009 às 19:05)

Mais uma semana absolutamente depressiva para os alarmistas.

Um estudo denominado "A relationship between galactic cosmic radiation and tree rings" chega à conclusão que a melhor correlação com os anéis das árvores não é a temperatura, mas sim os raios cósmicos! Uma grande machadada nos fundamentos do Aquecimento Global antropogénico, porque é baseado sobretudo na análise histórica dos anéis das árvores, destacando-se aí as aldrabices de Mann, Briffa e companhia.

Um segundo estudo tem um título muito sugestivo "Evidence for a warmer period during the 12th and 13th centuries AD from chironomid assemblages in Southampton Island, Nunavut, Canada"  e que aponta para a evidência de um período mais quente durante os séculos XII e XIII. Uma machadada ainda maior naqueles que pensam que as temperaturas actuais estão no extremo do hockey stick.



Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/10/malhar-no-aquecimento-global.html


----------



## irpsit (21 Out 2009 às 01:44)

Não refuto que o CO2 da actividade humana possa causar alguma alteração climática (e nas árvores), mas tb creio que os raios cósmicos tenham um papel preponderante.

Certamente o peso principal é a radiação solar / cósmica e mecanismos naturais (como correntes oceânicas) Até pode ser que a próxima década seja mais fresquinha, a julgar por esses padrões. Para já, os últimos anos de tendência ainda é tempo muito curto.

Em climatologia, pequenos factores como a actividade humana poderiam perturbar o equilíbrio. Não sou nenhum crente obsessivo pelo AG, mas tb não refuto o peso do factor humano. Principalmente em algo tão complexo de compreender como o clima. Provavelmente teremos uma resposta mais firme a esta questão, nas próximas décadas, dependendo do comportamento do clima!



Ecotretas disse:


> Mais uma semana absolutamente depressiva para os alarmistas.
> 
> Um estudo denominado "A relationship between galactic cosmic radiation and tree rings" chega à conclusão que a melhor correlação com os anéis das árvores não é a temperatura, mas sim os raios cósmicos! Uma grande machadada nos fundamentos do Aquecimento Global antropogénico, porque é baseado sobretudo na análise histórica dos anéis das árvores, destacando-se aí as aldrabices de Mann, Briffa e companhia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 22:46)

*Verão em Portugal pode subir 8 graus se temperatura global aumentar

O Verão em Portugal poderá ser oito graus centígrados mais quente se a temperatura global subir quatro graus centígrados acima da temperatura média do planeta na época pré-industrial, indica um estudo hoje apresentado em Londres *

 Os cientistas responsáveis pelo estudo do Instituto Meteorológico britânico estimam que, se as emissões de carbono continuarem, é possível que o aquecimento global supere os quatro graus centígrados até ao final do século XXI, afectando o mundo de maneira diferente.

Na Península Ibérica, a temperatura média subiria em média mais seis graus centígrados em relação às temperaturas médias do período pré-industrial, entre 1855 e 1899, cujas temperaturas são consideradas para referência.

Estima-se que as temperaturas actuais estejam 0,8 graus acima das que eram registadas naquela época.

Mas, nos dias mais quentes do ano, indicam os cientistas, as subidas de temperatura podem ultrapassar os oito graus centígrados nas regiões europeias onde se verificou a vaga de calor de 2003, o que inclui Portugal.

Segundo o cenário desenhado, a localização geográfica de Portugal poderá também implicar um risco acrescido de fogos florestais e de períodos de seca mais frequentes.

Mas noutras zonas do mundo o impacto da subida da temperatura pode ser subida do nível do mar, menor produtividade agrícola e escassez de água, afectando milhões de pessoas.

No Ártico, estima-se que as temperaturas possam subir entre 14 e 16 graus centígrados, derretendo grande parte dos glaciares.

Os resultados do estudo foram apresentados hoje no Museu da Ciência, em Londres, para marcar os 45 dias antes do início da Conferência de Copenhaga, entre 07 e 18 de Dezembro.

A partir dos resultados, os cientistas desenharam um mapa onde são indicadas algumas das consequências da subida da temperatura em quatro graus centígrados, e que pode ser consultado no site www.actoncopenhagen.decc.gov.uk.

Um dos principais objectivos da conferência vai ser encontrar um consenso na redução das emissões de carbono para impedir que o aquecimento global cresça acima dos dois graus centígrados.

O mapa hoje divulgado pode ser importante para «explicar o impacto das alterações climáticas», disse o ministro do Ambiente britânico, na apresentação do estudo.

Ed Miliband, que vai integrar a comitiva britânica a Copenhaga, mostrou-se optimista quanto a um acordo. «É preciso imaginação e liderança, mas é possível», declarou.

Hoje também, o Museu da Ciência inaugurou uma exposição multimédia sobre as alterações climáticas chamada ‘Prove’, na qual se tenta mostrar os argumentos científicos do perigo das alterações climáticas e o que vai estar em jogo na Conferência de Copenhaga. A exposição termina a 31 de Janeiro.

Lusa / SOL 

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii que é que são 8ºC ? não é nada de 40ºC em Agosto passamos para 48ºC que é isso nada 

Esta notícia é mesmo


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 23:00)

Engraçado, no mapa deste site presente na notícia dada por mim em cima, não há um único sítio do mundo que arrefeça, vai tudo aquecer nada vai arrefecer fantástica esta climatologia trigo limpo farinha amparo.

Há valores de doidos +16ºC no norte da Gronelândia...estes gajos nem vou comentar f*****, isto não é nem nunca foi climatologia é a política do medo em acção.


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2009 às 11:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii que é que são 8ºC ? não é nada de 40ºC em Agosto passamos para 48ºC que é isso nada



Os +8ºC referem-se a extremos e não é em relação a agora mas em relação à época pré-industrial, século XIX. A notícia não está bem redigida, embora refira na mesma que é em relação a esse período. Desconheço se foi intencionalmente mal redigida para efeitos alarmistas. É possível que sim.

Olhemos por exemplo para os nossos extremos.
Amareleja por exemplo, 47,4ºC em 1/Agosto 2003. O anterior máximo nesse local foi 46,5ºC a 24/Julho 1995 e anterior a esse foi 44ºC a 17/Julho de 1991.

Ou seja, em apenas 12 anos (entre 1991 e 2003) tiveste na Amareleja +3,4ºC nos extremos. Em relação a hoje são 18 anos.

Outro exemplo:
Beja 45,4ºC em 2003. Anteriores máximos 45,3ºC em 1995 e 43,7ºC em 1991.
Ou seja, + 1,7ºC no mesmo período.

Sagres por exemplo, tens um máximo de 39,5ºC em 2003 e o anterior foi de 36,2. Uma diferença diabólica.

Quanto terá sido o aumento dos extremos desde a era pré-industrial ? Não faço ideia, mas se calhar uma boa fatia desses +8ºC até já se verificou até 2003. Tens alguma dúvida que os extremos tem subido bastante e que tem havido mais ondas de calor nas últimas décadas ?

Pode-se questionar muita coisa, causas, ponto de partida frio, forma como isto é embalado nos media, etc,etc, mas neste caso estou a apresentar dados objectivos nossos de Portugal que mostram que +8ºC no futuro em extremos desde o século XIX pode não ser nenhum disparate.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2009 às 13:03)

Em Faro, o anterior recorde era 39.6ºC não recordo-me do ano, em 2004 passou para 44.2ºC quase mais 5ºC, para não falar da mínima de 32.0ºC nesse mesmo ano, para não falar do aumento de ano para ano das noites tropicais, diminuição de precipitação, se calhar são os registos que são mentirosos e os factos estão à frente de outros. Agora se existe ou não aquecimento não sei, mas que o clima está a mudar para mais quente e seco isso ninguém pode negar.


----------



## Ecotretas (24 Out 2009 às 11:26)

Quem viu "A Verdade Inconveniente", do tretas Al Gore, não esquece que uma das previsões mais claras, resultante do Aquecimento Global, seria o incremento da actividade dos furacões. Ele próprio refere no filme, erradamente claro, que a devastação do Katrina foi devida ao Aquecimento Global. Ainda hoje, o site de Al Gore, refere como primeiro item da página, que o número de furacões de categoria 4 e 5 quase que duplicou nos últimos 30 anos... Mas entretanto, Al Gore deixou de apresentar o slide que habitualmente dedicava aos furacões. Porque será?

A realidade é que o valor do ACE (Accumulated Cyclone Energy) é o mais baixo dos últimos 30 anos, conforme pode ser visto na imagem acima! O ACE exprime a actividade de ciclones tropicais individuais e estações de ciclone tropicais completas, particularmente a estação de furacões do Atlântico Norte, sendo calculado de seis em seis horas.

A análise do gráfico confirma que os valores mínimos são registados, quer para o Hemisfério Norte, quer para a totalidade do globo! E há ainda que referir que há tantos anos atrás a detecção da intensidade destas tempestades era mais problemática, pelo que os investigadores estimam como possível que o ACE dessas décadas anteriores tenha sido subestimado.

Estes dados seguem-se a uma temporada de furacões desoladora, como já havíamos aqui referido. Até o nosso Instituto de Meteorologia alinhou no alarmismo da treta, apostando no cavalo errado dos furacõezinhos gorados, com treze notícias nas últimas cinquenta e duas a serem dedicadas ao tema, muitas vezes a tempestades tropicais do Pacífico. Em contrapartida, falaram eles das tempestades de neve e frio que atingiram recentemente a Europa, aqui tão ao lado? Claro que não!

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/10/furacoezinhos-gorados.html


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2009 às 13:41)

Ecotretas disse:


> Estes dados seguem-se a uma temporada de furacões desoladora, como já havíamos aqui referido. Até o nosso Instituto de Meteorologia alinhou no alarmismo da treta, apostando no cavalo errado dos furacõezinhos gorados, com treze notícias nas últimas cinquenta e duas a serem dedicadas ao tema, muitas vezes a tempestades tropicais do Pacífico. Em contrapartida, falaram eles das tempestades de neve e frio que atingiram recentemente a Europa, aqui tão ao lado? Claro que não!



Da mesma forma que havíamos referido a acalmia que se tem verificado no Atlântico esta temporada, também se tem acompanhado de forma imparcial, a agitação que se tem verificado no Pacífico. E é pena que para aí não hajam tantos dados. Lá vem uma ou outra noticia de mais 1000 mortos nas Filipinas na passagem de este ou aquele tufão, mas pouco mais. 

Quanto ao IM, o instituto também não fez referência aos records de temperaturas elevadas na mesma Europa que dias depois sofreu com o frio.
Logo, não me parece que tenha sido imparcial.
Imparcial seria se tivesse destacado o calor que se registou nos Alpes, e depois não falasse na neve que caiu a seguir.


----------



## Ecotretas (24 Out 2009 às 14:46)

AnDré disse:


> Quanto ao IM, o instituto também não fez referência aos records de temperaturas elevadas na mesma Europa que dias depois sofreu com o frio.
> Logo, não me parece que tenha sido imparcial.
> Imparcial seria se tivesse destacado o calor que se registou nos Alpes, e depois não falasse na neve que caiu a seguir.


Atente-se na última notícia deles:

_De acordo com o Serviço Meteorológico das Filipinas (PAGASA), o tufão LUPIT, às 08:00 UTC, localizava-se a cerca de 180 km Este de Aparri, Cagayan, na parte Norte das Filipinas.

O LUPIT, designado de "RAMIL" nas Filipinas é o terceiro a afectar a região no espaço de um mês.

A previsão aponta para que o tufão LUPIT se movimente para Oeste-Sudoeste, a cerca de 13 km/h, aproximando-se da parte Norte de Luzon, nas Filipinas._
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/Tufao_LUPIT.html

Consegue discernir da importância desta notícia? Quantas notícias meteorológicas mais importantes que esta mereceriam destaque por dia? Dezenas? Centenas?

Ecotretas


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2009 às 15:49)

Ecotretas disse:


> Atente-se na última notícia deles:
> 
> _De acordo com o Serviço Meteorológico das Filipinas (PAGASA), o tufão LUPIT, às 08:00 UTC, localizava-se a cerca de 180 km Este de Aparri, Cagayan, na parte Norte das Filipinas.
> 
> ...



Depois dessa noticia, o tufão LUPIT, e contra todas as previsões, alterou a sua rota, e dirigiu-se para norte, poupando as Filipinas a mais umas prováveis centenas de mortos.

Uma noticia publicada nesse dia sobre o assunto:

Filipinas segue alerta diante do terceiro tufão em um mês

Será que há assim tantas dezenas ou centenas de eventos meteorológicos, por dia, que matam tanto?


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2009 às 16:15)

Ecotretas disse:


> Atente-se na última notícia deles:
> 
> _De acordo com o Serviço Meteorológico das Filipinas (PAGASA), o tufão LUPIT, às 08:00 UTC, localizava-se a cerca de 180 km Este de Aparri, Cagayan, na parte Norte das Filipinas.
> 
> ...





Você continua a viver no mundo da fantasia ou da conspiração onde até as notícias do IM sobre ciclones tem supostamente por detrás uma agenda alarmista por causa do aquecimento global. 

Mas você esteve distraído, porque a sua teoria, descabida, caiu por terra de forma notável recentemente. 






Como explicar que o IM nem sequer tenha (infelizmente) referido um ciclone tropical que se formou há duas semanas em Portugal , evento muito raro. Para quem supostamente teria uma agenda alarmista seria um sonho encher os media com notícias sobre o ciclone tropical em Portugal, não seria fácil de advinhar as TV's encherem-se de especialistas a discursar lenga lenga sobre o caos no clima. No entanto, o silêncio, quer do IM, quer dos media foi total.

Sabe porquê ? Porque tudo se passou durante o fim de semana prolongado do 5 de Outubro e pelos vistos ninguém tem agendas dessas, o fim de semana prolongado pareceu mais importante. 

A única pessoa aqui neste assunto com agenda sobre o aquecimento global é mesmo você. Você é igual ao Gore naquilo que critica nele, a única diferença é que o Gore ganha muito mais dinheiro que você com a agenda.


Quanto aos ciclones tropicais e o aquecimento global, leia o que diz o IPCC e esqueça o Gore.  E como o André referiu, o mundo não é apenas o Atlântico.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Out 2009 às 16:22)

Mais alguns artigos para clarificar a evolução climática, que já tinha colocado no Tópico Monitorização Clima Mundial - 2009:

*A temperatura da superfície dos oceanos do mundo foi o mais quente para registos em Agosto:*

http://wattsupwiththat.com/2009/09/17/noaas-august-global-record-is-the-result-of-one-data-set/

*Setembro de 2009 entre os mais quentes de sempre a nível mundial:*

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/16406-1-global-warming-in-forma-settembre-molto-caldo-a-livello-globale

(Tradução automática do Google para Português)


----------



## Ecotretas (24 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Vince disse:


> Você continua a viver no mundo da fantasia ou da conspiração onde até as notícias do IM sobre ciclones tem supostamente por detrás uma agenda alarmista por causa do aquecimento global.
> 
> Como explicar que o IM nem sequer tenha (infelizmente) referido um ciclone tropical que se formou há duas semanas em Portugal , evento muito raro. Para quem supostamente teria uma agenda alarmista seria um sonho encher os media com notícias sobre o ciclone tropical em Portugal, não seria fácil de advinhar as TV's encherem-se de especialistas a discursar lenga lenga sobre o caos no clima. No entanto, o silêncio, quer do IM, quer dos media foi total.
> 
> Sabe porquê ? Porque tudo se passou durante o fim de semana prolongado do 5 de Outubro e pelos vistos ninguém tem agendas dessas, o fim de semana prolongado pareceu mais importante.


Não conhecia o exemplo que refere, mas é um *excelente* exemplo de como o IM anda entretido a noticiar eventos que não tem qualquer interesse para Portugal e os portugueses, enquanto que os que nos estão próximos não são noticiados. Excelente exemplo mesmo!
Ecotretas


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2009 às 22:27)

Ecotretas disse:


> Não conhecia o exemplo que refere, mas é um *excelente* exemplo de como o IM anda entretido a noticiar eventos que não tem qualquer interesse para Portugal e os portugueses, enquanto que os que nos estão próximos não são noticiados. Excelente exemplo mesmo!
> Ecotretas



Sim, foi uma lamentável tristeza por parte do IM, mas no seu caso, os meus pêsames por ter destruído a sua particular e obscura teoria de que o IM só fala dos ciclones tropicais no seu site por causa do aquecimento global, viu-se que não é. Tem que arranjar novas teorias, essa já morreu.


----------



## irpsit (25 Out 2009 às 01:22)

De facto neste último mês, tivemos *três eventos recorde*, mas não sei se ligados ou não às alterados climáticas.
- Recorde (em 50 anos) de temperaturas elevadas no início de Outubro na Europa Central .
- Recorde histórico de neve mais precoce em muitas cidades da Europa Central, a cotas baixas. E talvez tenha ocorrido recorde semelhante nos EUA.
- Formação (sem precedentes, pelo menos nas décadas recentes de observação de satélite) de tempestade tropical entre Portugal e Açores.
Referência aqui

É disto que devemos falar e discutir.

Curiosamente o São Pedro não quis escolher nenhum dos lados: tanto deu o seu recorde quente, como o seu recorde frio. LOL
E obviamente o IM pode ser um pouco "trengo" às vezes, mas não parece ter qualquer agenda!



AnDré disse:


> Quanto ao IM, o instituto também não fez referência aos records de temperaturas elevadas na mesma Europa que dias depois sofreu com o frio.
> Logo, não me parece que tenha sido imparcial.
> Imparcial seria se tivesse destacado o calor que se registou nos Alpes, e depois não falasse na neve que caiu a seguir.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Out 2009 às 01:39)

Ecotretas disse:


> Estes dados seguem-se a uma temporada de furacões desoladora, como já havíamos aqui referido. Até o nosso Instituto de Meteorologia alinhou no alarmismo da treta, apostando no cavalo errado dos furacõezinhos gorados, com treze notícias nas últimas cinquenta e duas a serem dedicadas ao tema, muitas vezes a tempestades tropicais do Pacífico. Em contrapartida, falaram eles das tempestades de neve e frio que atingiram recentemente a Europa, aqui tão ao lado? Claro que não!



Esta crítica parece-me no mínimo algo tendenciosa! 

Há sempre 2 pontos em destaque e não raro sujeitos a extremos, se a divulgação destes eventos passa em larga medida pela análise de localizações mais próximas, surge logo a questão de a mesma se limitar a uma espécie de circuito fechado em que apenas o interesse público se restrinja a um raio de umas míseras centenas de Kms à nossa volta, o que faz lembrar a forma bastante limitada do nosso País ver o resto do mundo há apenas algumas décadas atrás…

Se entretanto os métodos de divulgação forem mais imparciais e abranjam localizações bastante mais distantes com aparentemente muito menor interesse particular a este pequeno território à beira-mar plantado, surge a mesma questão mas desta vez invertida e seria inevitável que se perguntasse o porquê da notícia A ou B referente à região C que dista da nossa casa a vários milhares de kms!

Como desde há muito tempo se diz, nem 8 nem 80!
A nossa percepção do mundo globalizado cresce a cada dia, já para não falar da directa e indirecta interligação de factores ao nível climático da qual Portugal é apenas uma peça deste complexo puzzle e actualmente omitir informação ainda que menos relevante, não deixaria de constituir uma grande lacuna.

Acredito que a posição do IM nesta matéria seja a de simplesmente manter o equilíbrio ou a média entre o 8 e o 80.


----------



## Ecotretas (25 Out 2009 às 15:08)

Vince disse:


> Sim, foi uma lamentável tristeza por parte do IM, mas no seu caso, os meus pêsames por ter destruído a sua particular e obscura teoria de que o IM só fala dos ciclones tropicais no seu site por causa do aquecimento global, viu-se que não é. Tem que arranjar novas teorias, essa já morreu.


Lamento, mas só reforça a minha teoria. Vale uma aposta em como eles não referem que os níveis das tempestades tropicais baixaram ao valor mais baixo dos últimos trinta anos? Se 25% das mensagens dos últimos meses foram dedicadas ao tema das tempestades tropicais, não acham que estarmos no nível mais baixo desses trinta anos, merecia uma notícia?
Se publicarem esta notícia Vince, a minha teoria cai por terra, e dela darei destaque!
Ecotretas


----------



## Ecotretas (25 Out 2009 às 15:16)

joseoliveira disse:


> Esta crítica parece-me no mínimo algo tendenciosa!
> 
> Há sempre 2 pontos em destaque e não raro sujeitos a extremos, se a divulgação destes eventos passa em larga medida pela análise de localizações mais próximas, surge logo a questão de a mesma se limitar a uma espécie de circuito fechado em que apenas o interesse público se restrinja a um raio de umas míseras centenas de Kms à nossa volta, o que faz lembrar a forma bastante limitada do nosso País ver o resto do mundo há apenas algumas décadas atrás…



José,

Não sei se paga impostos, mas eu prefiro ver os meus aplicados pelo IM na previsão meteorológica de Portugal e arredores, e não das Filipinas, por ex. E gostava que eles se dedicassem à investigação, com qualidade, dos eventos que nos afectam directamente, em vez de gastarem recursos a relatar, nomeadamente no seu site, eventos que só muito remotamente podem ter algum impacto para nós.


Ecotretas


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Out 2009 às 02:19)

Ecotretas disse:


> José,
> 
> Não sei se paga impostos, mas eu prefiro ver os meus aplicados pelo IM na previsão meteorológica de Portugal e arredores, e não das Filipinas, por ex. E gostava que eles se dedicassem à investigação, com qualidade, dos eventos que nos afectam directamente, em vez de gastarem recursos a relatar, nomeadamente no seu site, eventos que só muito remotamente podem ter algum impacto para nós.
> 
> ...



Sim, pago impostos e o valor retirado mensalmente é considerável e longe de ser justo, o que não é novidade! 
Quem de todos nós não gostaria de ver bem aplicados os valores dos seus impostos já que obrigatoriamente os pagamos? Todos...!

Como sabe, são muitos os sectores criados pelos dinheiros públicos e dos quais usufruímos; vão desde a saúde à educação, da justiça à segurança, dos acessos rodoviários ao ambiente, investigação claro, etc, etc...enfim, por vezes penso que a nossa rotina diária não permite observarmos para além do que directamente utilizamos em termos de serviços públicos! O facto é que existe sempre um ou outro serviço público que mais utilizamos por necessidade ou então por predilecção e obviamente em qualquer destes casos não raro são o centro das nossas atenções, o que leva a que coloquemos uma lupa diante das coisas, que sem ela, o problema mais pertinente seria certamente atenuado!

Se na sua opinião existe um défice de qualidade na investigação de organismos como o IM e que aparentemente o mesmo se focalize em aspectos que lhe possam parecer irrelevantes, semelhante situação eventualmente pode ocorrer em outros sectores públicos e a experiência tem mostrado isso, mas não só não devemos esquecer que o nível de recursos existentes não é o desejável, porque Portugal não é um país rico, como também a forma de gestão desses recursos está sempre sujeita às mais diversas opiniões e necessidades. 

É tudo muito relativo e complexo!


----------



## cova beira (4 Nov 2009 às 04:49)

irpsit disse:


> Não refuto que o CO2 da actividade humana possa causar alguma alteração climática (e nas árvores), mas tb creio que os raios cósmicos tenham um papel preponderante.
> 
> Certamente o peso principal é a radiação solar / cósmica e mecanismos naturais (como correntes oceânicas) Até pode ser que a próxima década seja mais fresquinha, a julgar por esses padrões. Para já, os últimos anos de tendência ainda é tempo muito curto.
> 
> Em climatologia, pequenos factores como a actividade humana poderiam perturbar o equilíbrio. Não sou nenhum crente obsessivo pelo AG, mas tb não refuto o peso do factor humano. Principalmente em algo tão complexo de compreender como o clima. Provavelmente teremos uma resposta mais firme a esta questão, nas próximas décadas, dependendo do comportamento do clima!





creio por aquilo que tenho lido que não sao os raios cosmicos que tem influencia no clima 

eles sao captados na terra com maior ou menor frequencia consoante a actividade solar 

quanto maior é a actividade solar maior é a barreira aos raios cosmicos 


penso que os registos de raios cosmicos sao so mais uma prova dos minimos solares que houve no passado associados a temperaturas baixas mas quanto a esta materia ainda muito há por descobrir


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2009 às 23:52)

NOTÍCIA NO JN (24.10.2009):

*Temperatura média aumentou em Portugal 1,2 graus desde a década de 1930 e meio grau em três décadas*

Ambientalistas de vários cantos do Mundo realizam hoje, sábado, acções públicas exigindo medidas contra as alterações climáticas. Haverá razões para os portugueses estarem preocupados com o clima? Que a temperatura está a subir, não há dúvidas.
As mudanças "devem preocupar-nos a todos, em particular se os registos que formos tendo denunciarem algumas tendências e sobretudo porque já foi demonstrado que há afectações do clima em particular com maior intensidade a partir dos anos 70", considera o presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia. "A fazer fé nos cenários, há uma antecipação de uma situação não favorável", acrescenta Adérito Serrão ouvido pelo JN.
"Nota-se efectivamente uma tendência, de alguma forma constante nas três últimas décadas, de aumento da temperatura, que em Portugal anda à razão de meio grau por década, o que é mais do que a nível global", acrescenta. Trata-se de uma tendência que até agora não regista nenhuma regressão nos últimos dez anos, pois a maior parte dos anos registou valores médios da temperatura superiores aos normais para o período 1971-2000 e só o ano de 2008 foi inferior, acentua. Relativamente a este período, a temperatura média já está meio grau acima.
A situação é diferente quando se compara os dados actuais com os primeiros registos em Portugal. Na década de 1930, a temperatura média era de 14,5 graus centígrados; hoje temos temperaturas que andam acima dos 15 graus - precisamente 15,7, ou seja, mais 1,2 graus.
Se a tendência se mantiver - e verifica-se uma constância -, os cenários que se apresentam, mesmo que não sejam os mais gravosos, já preocupam. Poderemos chegar a uma anomalia (diferença entre a temperatura registada e a normal para uma série de dados de três décadas) de dois graus em relação ao período de referência de 1961-1990 considerando nas simulações internacionais.
Os vários cenários para Portugal apontam aumentos de temperatura entre dois a 8,6 graus até ao final deste século. O pior cenário poderá ocorrer se nada se fizer para contrariar as alterações climáticas. Alguns modelos admitem uma situação mais grave, antecipando esse aumento para meados da centúria - 2050. Muitos de nós ainda estaremos vivos na altura em que a temperatura média será superior. Mas, independentemente do horizonte e das adaptações progressivas possíveis até lá, o que preocupa os meteorologistas é a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos. E isso, observa Adérito Serrão, está a acontecer. Por exemplo, nos últimos anos registou-se com maior frequência episódios como um número muito alargado de noites tropicais.
Em 2003, o país registou ondas de calor de 15 dias. No Verão passado, que registou três ondas de calor em muitas regiões, os valores médios da temperatura foram superiores em 1,1 graus à máxima média do período 1971-2000. O ano hidrológico que acabou (30 de Setembro) foi de seca meteorológica, com 44% do território com dois níveis severos de seca e só foi suplantado pelos de 1945 e 2005. Assim como temos tido e vamos ter anos de cheias.
Confirma-se que a temperatura aumenta e que há variações grandes na precipitação. Mas em que medida contribuem a variabilidade climática natural e as causas humanas? "Não temos elementos suficientes para dizer o peso de cada uma, mas o relatório do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas diz que é altamente provável que haja factores antropogénicos e há muitas evidências que apontam para a influência inquestionável da correlação entre o aumento dos gases com efeito de estufa e o aumento da temperatura", diz Adérito Serrão. 

ALREDO MAIA

Fonte: JN


----------



## Ecotretas (5 Nov 2009 às 13:27)

Ecotretas disse:


> Lamento, mas só reforça a minha teoria. Vale uma aposta em como eles não referem que os níveis das tempestades tropicais baixaram ao valor mais baixo dos últimos trinta anos? Se 25% das mensagens dos últimos meses foram dedicadas ao tema das tempestades tropicais, não acham que estarmos no nível mais baixo desses trinta anos, merecia uma notícia?
> Se publicarem esta notícia Vince, a minha teoria cai por terra, e dela darei destaque!
> Ecotretas


Vince,
Tal como eu previa, o IM não está em condições de relatar o que se está a passar a nível da temporada de furacões no Atlântico Norte. Em vez disso, insiste nos furacõezinhos, agora o Ida, que já é de categoria 1. Vamos no terceiro do ano, e felizmente estão-se a esgotar, se este não é mesmo o último...
Todavia, ainda há tempo para eles fazerem o balanço, e verem que andaram entretidos com nada...



Ecotretas


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2009 às 02:47)

"Provas" do aquecimento global:

1ª prova










2ª prova









3ª prova









Fonte: fimdostempos


----------



## irpsit (12 Nov 2009 às 07:17)

Gerofil, excelentes imagens, das quais eu já situações reais semelhantes.

Como vivo em Viena, em cada visita aos Alpes é muito clara a situação do desaparecimento dos glaciares nos últimos 100 anos. Quer na Áustria, quer na Suíça.
Em Junho deste ano, estive também na Islândia, em que visitei vários glaciares, e o panorama de recuo brutal era idêntico. Os locais são unânimes em relatar essas mudanças do gelo e do aquecimento do clima.

Prova mais clara do que vermos com os nossos próprios olhos, não há.

Pasterze na Áustria (recuo desde 1968; nem queiram imaginar o quão acima estava a placa de 1910) A situação é bem mais dramática ao vivo, do que parece na imagem. Sabem qual foi o ano em que o glaciar recuou mais? 2003! Imaginem porquê.

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/3127/hpim5040.jpg

Skaftafellsjökull na Islândia (o recuo ocorre cerca de 30 metros a cada ano, avança no Inverno cerca de 20, para recuar cerca de 50, no Verão) O recuo foi ainda maior nos últimos 10 anos. A situação era semelhante na maioria dos glaciares do país. Curiosamente estavam uns anormais 23º no dia em que tirei esta foto!

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8903/hpim2541.jpg


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2009 às 11:47)

Sem dúvida alguma o impressionante recuo dos glaciares nos últimos 100 anos:

The Global Retreat of Glaciers


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2009 às 12:20)

*Aquecimento global: os efeitos no Ártico *

Especialistas preveem um aumento na temperatura do Ártico de até 9ºC durante o século XXI e o Pólo Norte pode ficar totalmente sem gelo no verão em apenas duas décadas. Um aquecimento de entre 3ºC e 5ºC já desencadearia mudanças bruscas nos ecossistemas da zona. Estas são algumas das conclusões da equipe internacional que participou da primeira expedição no Ártico do chamado projeto Arctic Tipping Points (ATP, pontos de mudança no Ártico, em inglês), que constatou que uma massa de água quente proveniente do Atlântico invade grande parte do setor europeu do Oceano Glacial Ártico.
O aquecimento das águas árticas está provocando o derretimento rápido do gelo, assim como o deslocamento das espécies próprias da região para o norte. Um dos objetivos principais da expedição, da qual participou o Conselho Superior de Pesquisas Científicas da Espanha (CSIC, na sigla em espanhol), foi determinar a partir de que nível de aquecimento podem ocorrer mudanças bruscas no Ártico, uma área geográfica situada ao redor do Pólo Norte da Terra. Ao retornar da expedição, os pesquisadores do CSIC calcularam que um nível de aquecimento de entre 3ºC e 5ºC, em comparação com as temperaturas de 1990, já produzem bruscas mudanças no Ártico.
*A zona onde mais sobe o termômetro -* O Ártico é a região do planeta onde a temperatura está aumentando mais rápido, com uma taxa de aquecimento três vezes maior que a do resto do planeta. A previsão é de um aumento de até 9ºC durante o século XXI.
Segundo o pesquisador Carlos Duarte, chefe da equipe do CSIC no projeto, "os prognósticos que falavam de uma rápida fusão do gelo foram ultrapassados pelas observações". Durante os anos de 2007 e 2008, houve uma perda brusca de gelo no Oceano Glacial Ártico, que resultou em uma diminuição de mais ou menos a metade da superfície congelada que restava normalmente no final do verão.
"A espetacular aceleração da perda de gelo no Ártico nos últimos anos sugere que a mudança climática entrou em uma nova fase nesta região, com possíveis consequências globais", segundo o especialista. "Os modelos atuais sugerem que o Oceano Glacial Ártico poderia ficar totalmente sem gelo no verão em duas décadas, ou talvez antes", acrescenta Duarte.
A expedição, realizada a bordo da embarcação norueguesa "Jan Mayen", foi a atividade inaugural do projeto ATP, financiado pela União Europeia (UE) e com a colaboração da Fundação BBVA. O projeto, do qual participaram pesquisadores noruegueses, dinamarqueses, russos, poloneses, portugueses, franceses, britânicos, suecos e espanhóis, também pretende determinar o alcance da pressão humana nestas consequências, através da proliferação de atividades econômicas no Ártico, como o turismo, a pesca, a exploração petrolífera e o transporte marítimo.
*Mudanças com impacto inesperado - *O coordenador do projeto ATP, Paul Wassman, da Universidade de Tromso (Noruega), adverte que "as mudanças que observamos terão efeitos sem precedentes no ecossistema Ártico. É urgente estabelecer onde e quando se alcançarão os valores que desencadearão mudanças abruptas". Quando Wassman fala de mudanças bruscas, ele se refere à existência de pontos limiares de pressão a partir dos quais perturbações menores podem alterar de forma qualitativa o estado ou o desenvolvimento de um sistema.
O projeto ATP identificará os componentes do ecossistema ártico que provavelmente experimentarão mudanças bruscas como resultado do aquecimento do clima. Os pesquisadores do CSIC já detectaram que a mortalidade dos organismos mais característicos do Ártico cresce rapidamente com o aumento da temperatura.
A equipe internacional detectou que o pequeno crustáceo Calanus glacialis, elemento central da cadeia alimentar do Ártico, teria desaparecido de áreas nas quais antes era abundante. O pesquisador Miquel Alcaraz afirma que "o deslocamento para o norte das águas atlânticas quentes deslocou as espécies árticas". A ausência do Calanus lacialis confirma os prognósticos dos pesquisadores e aponta para uma grande mudança na cadeia alimentar na região.
Durante a expedição, mais de mil litros de água do Oceano Glacial Ártico foram transportados para as instalações do Centro Universitário das Ilhas Svalbard, em Longyearbyen (Noruega), onde os pesquisadores do projeto ATP fizeram experimentos para estabelecer o ponto limite de aquecimento a partir do qual são detectadas mudanças bruscas em comunidades de plâncton. A pesquisadora do CSIC Susana Agustí explica que "a biomassa e a produção fotossintética do plâncton colapsam com o aumento da temperatura, além de sua taxa de respiração, e, portanto, a produção biológica de dióxido de carbono (CO2) do plâncton ártico aumenta rapidamente com o aumento da temperatura".
O CO2 é um dos principais gases responsáveis pelo agravamento do aquecimento da atmosfera e do planeta. "As regiões polares do planeta não são mais a última fronteira, mas são as trincheiras da luta contra a mudança climática", conclui Duarte.

Omar Segura

Notícias Yahoo Brasil


----------



## Kispo (12 Nov 2009 às 17:37)

Gerofil: suponho que as imagens comparativas que colocaste anteriormente correspondam ao mesmo mês pelo menos... é k não vem qq referência a esse aspecto no teu post.

em relação às previsões, valem o que valem....


----------



## meteo (12 Nov 2009 às 20:46)

Que há mais indícios de aquecimento global,do que arrefecimento,lá isso,me parece bem evidente. No Árctico,bem mais vezes se ve a ocorrencia de degelo,que maior área de gelo de um ano para o outro. Ou não?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2009 às 19:36)

*Iceberg gigante «perto» da Austrália*

Um iceberg gigante pode ser visto da costa da Ilha Macquarie, a meio caminho entre a Austrália e a Antárctica. A imagem mostra bem a dimensão deste pedaço de gelo que foi fotografado, a 8 de Novembro, e divulgado esta quinta-feira.

Neal Young, especialista em glaciares, pertence à Divisão Australiana que estuda a Antárctica, *e garante «não ser normal» que pedaços de gelo desta dimensão subam tanto «para norte».*

O iceberg vai ser acompanhado de perto para não causar problemas no mar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*TVI24*

Mais uma consequencia?


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Nov 2009 às 01:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *Iceberg gigante «perto» da Austrália*
> 
> Um iceberg gigante pode ser visto da costa da Ilha Macquarie, a meio caminho entre a Austrália e a Antárctica. A imagem mostra bem a dimensão deste pedaço de gelo que foi fotografado, a 8 de Novembro, e divulgado esta quinta-feira.
> 
> Neal Young, especialista em glaciares, pertence à Divisão Australiana que estuda a Antárctica, *e garante «não ser normal» que pedaços de gelo desta dimensão subam tanto «para norte».*



Quanto a mim não me surpreende o que até acho fascinante!
A área marítima ao largo desta ilha certamente já sob o efeito da fortíssima Corrente Circumpolar Antárctica vinda de Oeste, que segundo li a sua deslocação em volta da Antárctida poderá rondar os 800m/h. A sua velocidade poderá neste caso em particular não ser um dado preponderante, no entanto devido ao facto de possuir uma gigantesca massa de água gelada alimentada por esta Corrente, condições favoráveis a uma visita deste género aos cerca de 55º sul, tudo é possível!
O único ponto que acho ser menos normal é que dentro de muito pouco tempo se entra no Verão do hemisfério sul e uma presença destas não deixa de ser impressionante.

Se este possível desprendimento de uma massa de gelo de maiores dimensões da Antárctida é um dos indícios fortes dos efeitos do AG, é uma possibilidade, no entanto tratando de uma área próxima da região mais fria do Planeta, penso que fazer uma avaliação nesse sentido poderá envolver alguma imprecisão!


----------



## Ecotretas (14 Nov 2009 às 16:55)

irpsit disse:


> Gerofil, excelentes imagens, das quais eu já situações reais semelhantes.
> 
> Como vivo em Viena, em cada visita aos Alpes é muito clara a situação do desaparecimento dos glaciares nos últimos 100 anos. Quer na Áustria, quer na Suíça.
> Em Junho deste ano, estive também na Islândia, em que visitei vários glaciares, e o panorama de recuo brutal era idêntico. Os locais são unânimes em relatar essas mudanças do gelo e do aquecimento do clima.
> ...


Porque não recuas mais un anos atrás? Verás que então os glaciares criavam outros tipos de problemas, tais que levaram populações a fazer preces a Deus para que eles não avançassem mais...
E se recuares ainda mais, verás que os glaciares estavam mais recuados de que estão hoje. Com níveis de CO2 baixíssimos.
Isto de comparar os últimos 100 anos e coisa que tal, não tem relevância histórica. Olhando para um artigo de referência "Glacier and lake-level variations in west-central Europe over the last 3500 years", de Holzhauser et al., vemos que por exemplo, há pouco mais de 3000 anos atrás, o Aletsch estava muito mais recuado que hoje...
Havia Aquecimento Global por essas alturas???

Ecotretas
ver mais em http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/11/ainda-os-glaciares.html


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2009 às 21:39)

Ontem foi colocado num servidor russo um ficheiro comprimido com mais de um milhar de emails privados, documentos e aparentemente o código fonte do software ou algoritmo de temperatura global HadCRUT. O material foi aparentemente roubado de um servidor da Universidade de East Anglia, Reino Unido, provavelmente um ataque de um hacker. 

A maioria desses emails são trocas de correspondência privada nos últimos anos entre os principais cientistas ligados à teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico. 

O ficheiro deixou de estar no servidor russo mas já circula em torrents. 
Entre os mais de mil emails há alguns que são um pouco embaraçosos, senão mesmo um pouco comprometedores.

Nos sites cépticos é a êxtase com o que vão lendo e publicando. 
http://www.climateaudit.org/
http://wattsupwiththat.com/

Já dei uma olhadela em algumas coisas e é difícil de ter uma opinião para já, mas confesso que alguns emails são difíceis de digerir para quem como eu sempre defendi a ciência contra a pseudociência negacionista que pulula por aí. 

Esperemos que surjam as devidas explicações para alguns dos emails.
O Real Climate hoje já publicou um post sobre o assunto:



> *The CRU hack*
> 
> 
> As many of you will be aware, a large number of emails from the University of East Anglia webmail server were hacked recently (Despite some confusion generated by Anthony Watts, this has absolutely nothing to do with the Hadley Centre which is a completely separate institution). As people are also no doubt aware the breaking into of computers and releasing private information is illegal, and regardless of how they were obtained, posting private correspondence without permission is unethical. We therefore aren’t going to post any of the emails here. We were made aware of the existence of this archive last Tuesday morning when the hackers attempted to upload it to RealClimate, and we notified CRU of their possible security breach later that day.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (21 Nov 2009 às 07:47)

Suponhámos que tens razão e o efeito dos actuais niveis de CO2 não são suficientes para causar aquecimento global artificial. E que existe manipulação dos dados nos defensores do AG.

Nesse caso, achas que devemos continuar as nossas emissões de CO2, ou devemos passar a usar energias "limpas" e renonáveis?




Ecotretas disse:


> Porque não recuas mais un anos atrás? Verás que então os glaciares criavam outros tipos de problemas, tais que levaram populações a fazer preces a Deus para que eles não avançassem mais...
> E se recuares ainda mais, verás que os glaciares estavam mais recuados de que estão hoje. Com níveis de CO2 baixíssimos.
> Isto de comparar os últimos 100 anos e coisa que tal, não tem relevância histórica. Olhando para um artigo de referência "Glacier and lake-level variations in west-central Europe over the last 3500 years", de Holzhauser et al., vemos que por exemplo, há pouco mais de 3000 anos atrás, o Aletsch estava muito mais recuado que hoje...
> Havia Aquecimento Global por essas alturas???
> ...


----------



## Ecotretas (21 Nov 2009 às 11:33)

irpsit disse:


> Suponhámos que tens razão e o efeito dos actuais niveis de CO2 não são suficientes para causar aquecimento global artificial. E que existe manipulação dos dados nos defensores do AG.
> 
> Nesse caso, achas que devemos continuar as nossas emissões de CO2, ou devemos passar a usar energias "limpas" e renonáveis?



Esta é uma resposta simples. Energias limpas e renováveis são sempre preferíveis. Baseadas numa ciência clara e em contas correctas, não há que equacionar! Desde o primeiro dia que o objectivo do meu blog e das minhas intervenções é apenas a de "evidenciar os disparates que se dizem e fazem à volta da Ecologia". O que está bem feito, está bem feito, e não há nada a discutiur...

Quanto ao CO2, não há que esquecer que é um dos pilares da existência de vida na Terra, e que ele já existiu em quantidades muito superiores no passado...

Quanto à "manipulação dos dados nos defensores do AG", será objecto do meu post seguinte.

Ecotretas


----------



## Ecotretas (21 Nov 2009 às 11:41)

Vince disse:


> Ontem foi colocado num servidor russo um ficheiro comprimido com mais de um milhar de emails privados, documentos e aparentemente o código fonte do software ou algoritmo de temperatura global HadCRUT. O material foi aparentemente roubado de um servidor da Universidade de East Anglia, Reino Unido, provavelmente um ataque de um hacker.
> 
> A maioria desses emails são trocas de correspondência privada nos últimos anos entre os principais cientistas ligados à teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico.
> 
> ...



Tens razão Vince. Para quem defende a ciência, como eu também, a situação é muito mais grave que a que pensava que era há dois dias atrás... Não era suposto isto acontecer, e nem sequer está provado que não haja alterações no meio dos conteúdos. Já apareceu muita gente a confirmar a veracidade de várias partes, mas ninguém a negar alguma parte em particular. Devemos por isso ser cautelosos, e para já, dar como disclaimer que algumas partes podem estar incorrectas. E é com esse disclaimer que aqui reproduzo o que já organizei no meu blog.

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/11/rolo-compressor-de-verdades.html

*Celebrando a morte de um céptico*
In an odd way this is cheering news !

*Reconhecimento de dados e práticas erradas*
We probably need to say more about this. Land warming since 1980 has been twice the ocean warming — and skeptics might claim that this proves that urban warming is real and important.

The fact is that we can’t account for the lack of warming at the moment and it is a travesty that we can’t. The CERES data published in the August BAMS 09 supplement on 2008 shows there should be even more warming: but the data are surely wrong. Our observing system is inadequate.

Perhaps we'll do a simple update to the Yamal post, e.g. linking Keith/s new page--Gavin t? As to the issues of robustness, particularly w.r.t. inclusion of the Yamal series, we actually emphasized that (including the Osborn and Briffa '06 sensitivity test) in our original post! As we all know, this isn't about truth at all, its about plausibly deniable accusations.

Regarding the "upside down man", as Nick's plot shows, when flipped, the Korttajarvi series has little impact on the overall reconstructions. Also, the series was not included in the calibration. Nonetheless, it's unfortunate that I flipped the Korttajarvi data. We used the density data as the temperature proxy, as recommended to me by Antii Ojala (co-author of the original work). It's weakly inversely related to organic matter content. I should have used the inverse of density as the temperature proxy. I probably got confused by the fact that the 20th century shows very high density values and I inadvertently equated that directly with temperature.

*Aldrabando os dados*
I’ve just completed Mike’s Nature trick of adding in the real temps to each series for the last 20 years (ie from 1981 onwards) amd from 1961 for Keith’s to hide the decline.

So, if we could reduce the ocean blip by, say, 0.15 degC, then this would be significant for the global mean – but we’d still have to explain the land blip. I’ve chosen 0.15 here deliberately. This still leaves an ocean blip, and i think one needs to have some form of ocean blip to explain the land blip (via either some common forcing, or ocean forcing land, or vice versa, or all of these).

As all our (Mike, Tom and CRU) all show that the first few centuries of the millennium were cooler than the 20th century, we will come in for some flak from the skeptics saying we’re wrong because everyone knows it was warmer in the Medieval period. We can show why we believe we are correct with independent data from glacial advances and even slower responding proxies, however, what are the chances of putting together a group of a very few borhole series that are deep enough to get the last 1000 years. Basically trying to head off criticisms of the IPCC chapter, but good science in that we will be rewriting people’s perceived wisdom about the course of temperature change over the past millennium.

*Apagando os dados*
The skeptics seem to be building up a head of steam here ! Maybe we can use this to our advantage to get the series updated ! Odd idea to update the proxies with satellite estimates of the lower troposphere rather than surface data !. Odder still that they don’t realise that Moberg et al used the Jones and Moberg updated series ! Francis Zwiers is till onside. He said that PC1s produce hockey sticks. He stressed that the late 20th century is the warmest of the millennium, but Regaldo didn’t bother with that. Also ignored Francis’ comment about all the other series looking similar to MBH. The IPCC comes in for a lot of stick. Leave it to you to delete as appropriate!

Can you delete any emails you may have had with Keith re AR4? Keith will do likewise. He’s not in at the moment – minor family crisis. Can you also email Gene and get him to do the same? I don’t have his new email address. We will be getting Caspar to do likewise.

*Agindo ilegalmente*
I’m getting hassled by a couple of people to release the CRU station temperature data. Don’t any of you three tell anybody that the UK has a Freedom of Information Act !

*Escondendo a informação*
Anyway, I wanted you guys to know that you're free to use RC in any way you think would be helpful. Gavin and I are going to be careful about what comments we screen through, and we'll be very careful to answer any questions that come up to any extent we can. On the other hand, you might want to visit the thread and post replies yourself. We can hold comments up in the queue and contact you about whether or not you think they should be screened through or not, and if so, any comments you'd like us to include.

If FOIA does ever get used by anyone, there is also IPR to consider as well. Data is covered by all the agreements we sign with people, so I will be hiding behind them.

*Interferindo no peer-review*
I'd rather you didn't. I think it should be sufficient to forward the para from Andrew Conrie's email that says the paper has been rejected by all 3 reviewers. You can say that the paper was an extended and updated version of that which appeared in CR. Obviously, under no circumstances should any of this get back to Pielke.

I can't see either of these papers being in the next IPCC report. Kevin and I will keep them out somehow - even if we have to redefine what the peer-review literature is!

*Práticas financeiras*
is this another witch hunt (like Mann et al.)? How should I respond to the below? (I’m in the process of trying to persuade Siemens Corp. (a company with half a million employees in 190 countries!) to donate me a little cash to do some CO2 measurments here in the UK – looking promising, so the last thing I need is news articles calling into question (again) observed temperature increases – I thought we’d moved the debate beyond this, but seems that these sceptics are real die-hards!!).

Also, it is important for us if you can transfer the ADVANCE money on the personal accounts which we gave you earlier and the sum for one occasion transfer (for example, during one day) will not be more than 10,000 USD. Only in this case we can avoid big taxes and use money for our work as much as possible.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2009 às 12:12)

Ecotretas disse:


> Esta é uma resposta simples. Energias limpas e renováveis são sempre preferíveis. Baseadas numa ciência clara e em contas correctas, não há que equacionar! Desde o primeiro dia que o objectivo do meu blog e das minhas intervenções é apenas a de "evidenciar os disparates que se dizem e fazem à volta da Ecologia". O que está bem feito, está bem feito, e não há nada a discutiur...



Acho que todos estamos de acordo quanto a isso!
Optar por energias limpas e renováveis pelo alarmismo da ameaça das alterações climáticas, pode ser um passo arriscado.

E o que foi publicado, não só põe em causa toda a teoria do CO2 como principal responsável pelo aquecimento global, como mais grave do que isso: pode descredibilizar as energias renováveis. E gerar mais uma forte especulação petrolífera. 

Hoje saiu no jornal Expresso uma reportagem interessante:

*"Alterações Climáticas: ameaça ou alarmismo? "*

Gosto da posição de João Corte-Real que antes de responder às perguntas da entrevista, fez uma espécie de introdução ao tema, onde fala do IPCC, dizendo que: "Mistura entre ciência e política é negativa".


----------



## filipept (21 Nov 2009 às 12:31)

Antes de mais referir que a minha posição desde o inicio desta discussão mantem-se, simplesmente não acredito no "aquecimento manmade", aliás em vez de "aquecimento" prefiro utilizar o termo "alterações climáticas" pois as variações não são apenas para um lado. Claro que também prefiro as energias limpas e renovaveis, e de viver sem poluição. A meu ver essa mudança tem de ser gradual, de forma a que o mundo, e em especial a economia global, se adptar a esse factor. Impor a mudança através das profecias da desgraça é que me parece errado.

Relativamente à noticia ainda estou  Não fosse o comprometimento das agencias noticiosas e esta seria, talvez, a noticia do ano, quando estamos mesmo perto de Copenhaga. BRUTAL

Mas sendo eu das RI conheço bem o cinismo que existe, é uma das primeiras coisas para a qual somos chamados à atenção


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2009 às 13:58)

Ontem li algumas centenas de emails e já posso falar mais à vontade.

Não encontrei até ao momento a tal «bomba atómica» de que falam nalguns sites cépticos. Recomendo a leitura integral e não meia dúzia de emails especialmente seleccionados, por exemplo ler aqui. Parte dessa leitura até é fascinante as discussões que tem, o debate, dúvidas, etc.  Outra parte é embaraçoso para quem lê pois é muito triste e lamentável as conversas privadas das pessoas serem assim expostas na Net.

Essa leitura integral mostra alguns defeitos das pessoas, mostra algumas coisas embaraçosas, mostra algumas más práticas como tentar influenciar publicações, mostra uma guerra entrincheirada contra o McIntyre, mas muita coisa parece-me normal em conversações entre pessoas, são mails privados e há obviamente uma forte actividade de grupo em se defender e em tentar influenciar no que podem.

Penso até que quem julgava que existia uma enorme conspiração de manipulação de dados vai ficar muito desiludido, a existir ela teria aparecido exposta nestes emails, e de facto não existe aparentemente nada disso. Aquela questão do "trick" não é nada, na minha área de actividade é um termo que usamos muita vez. 

Óbvio que algumas coisas são más práticas e se vão tornar um pesadelo em termos de relações públicas e os cépticos vão usá-las de forma hábil. Mas no essencial parece-me que não há nada, apenas no acessório.

Quando acabar de ler, escrevo mais detalhadamente sobre o assunto. E aguardar por outras opiniões e a análise ao tal código fonte.


----------



## filipept (21 Nov 2009 às 15:00)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/j...n-the-coffin-of-anthropogenic-global-warming/

É obviamente um artigo de opinião, vale o que vale, mas interessante e no Telegraph


----------



## iceworld (21 Nov 2009 às 16:04)

Alterações Climáticas: ameaça ou alarmismo? 

Filipe Duarte Santos e João Corte-Real, os dois cientistas portugueses mais respeitados na área do clima, confrontam-se nos temas-chave do aquecimento do Planeta

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/alteracoes-climaticas-ameaca-ou-alarmismo=f548697


----------



## Ecotretas (21 Nov 2009 às 21:18)

No link que referenciei acima
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/11/rolo-compressor-de-verdades.html
estão ainda mais revelações inconvenientes, agora com link para as mensagens originais, para ser observado o contexto.

Ecotretas


----------



## irpsit (22 Nov 2009 às 05:12)

Olá Vince e Ecotretas,

Obrigado pelos vossos esclarecimentos.
Pois, eu também noto que possa haver alguma manipulação e politização dos dados, o que é muito chocante, mas por outro, também creio que existam muitos cientistas que são honestos, tanto do lado dos proponentes, tanto do lado dos cépticos.

É uma situação normal em ciência, haver diferentes posições, e perante tantos interesses económicos (renováveis versus petróleo) é natural que ambos os lados se aproveitem e manipulem a verdade a seu favor.
Mas é triste ver essa manipulação.

Nada disto invalida no entanto qualquer uma das teorias, quer a dos proponentes, quer a dos cépticos. Continuámos sem saber o quanto este aquecimento das últimas décadas é devido ao Homem e devido à natureza.

Parece-me muito óbvio que tem arrastado o efeito da actividade solar para segundo ou terceiro plano, o que é algo grave. E parece-me que tem existido artefactos resultantes da influência do factor ilha urbana. Ou que se tem descurado o facto de ter havido uma pequena idade glacial e o máximo medieval, e outros períodos similares anteriormente.

Mas isso não invalida que exista ainda assim aquecimento global (mudanças climáticas para ambos os sentidos) e estas sejam causados em parte (considerável) pelo Homem. 

Ciência é assim, desafiar, colocar à prova as diversas teorias.
E estar aberto.



Vince disse:


> Ontem li algumas centenas de emails e já posso falar mais à vontade.
> 
> Não encontrei até ao momento a tal «bomba atómica» de que falam nalguns sites cépticos. Recomendo a leitura integral e não meia dúzia de emails especialmente seleccionados, por exemplo ler aqui. Parte dessa leitura até é fascinante as discussões que tem, o debate, dúvidas, etc.  Outra parte é embaraçoso para quem lê pois é muito triste e lamentável as conversas privadas das pessoas serem assim expostas na Net.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2009 às 23:45)

Se no Atlântico parece que este ano tem um número mais reduzido de tempestades tropicais e furações, parece que acontece o inverso no Pacífico onde já se formaram pelo menos 26 tempestades tropicais, algumas das quais deram origem a potentes tufões que já provocaram milhares de vítimas e prejuízos imensuráveis (estou-me a lembrar por exemplo de países como Taiwan ou as Filipinas).


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2009 às 13:46)

Les "points de non-retour" liés au réchauffement climatique et leurs conséquences économiques:

CATastrophes NATurelles

Environ 28'000 milliards de dollars de biens seraient menacés dans les 136 plus grandes villes si le point de non retour de la hausse des océans était atteint, selon le WWF et l'assureur Allianz qui ont aussi examiné les 12 principaux phénomènes (appelés "point de non-retour) concernés par des effets de seuils et chiffrés leurs coûts financiers. Dans certains pays, plus de 70% de la population active serait en danger en raison des évolutions rapides du climat.
(...) Les 12 régions concernées par les phénomènes de non-retour (tipping points):
-Fonte de la banquise arctique;
-Fonte de l’inlandsis de l’Antarctique occidental;
-Fonte de l’inlandsis du Groenland;
-Fonte des glaciers de l’Himalaya;
*-Rupture de la circulation thermohaline dans l’Atlantique;*
-Sécheresse et incendies de forêt dans le sud-ouest des Etats-Unis, principalement en Californie;
-Décalage de la mousson d’été en Inde;
-Disparition de la forêt amazonienne;
-Destruction des forêts boréales;
-Renforcement du courant marin El Niño;
-Dégel du pergélisol et dégagement de méthane;
-Affaiblissement de la mousson et baisse des précipitations en Afrique de l’Ouest.
(...) Actifs exposés sur la côte Nord des Etats-Unis.
(...) Le phénomène de sécheresse et dépérissement de l'Amazone - dépérissement de la forêt amazonienne et une augmentation signifcative de la fréquence de la sécheresse dans les parties occidentale et méridionale du bassin de l'Amazone.
(...) Le phénomène de transition vers un climat aride au Sud-Ouest de l'Amérique du Nord (SWNA) - un changement important vers une climatologie très aride au Sud-Ouest de l'Amérique du Nord (SWNA).


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2009 às 17:52)

Desastre ecológico no Árctico já nos próximos dez anos 


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/desastre-ecologico-no-arctico-ja-nos-proximos-dez-anos=f549959


----------



## filipept (28 Nov 2009 às 18:35)

iceworld disse:


> Desastre ecológico no Árctico já nos próximos dez anos
> 
> 
> http://aeiou.expresso.pt/desastre-ecologico-no-arctico-ja-nos-proximos-dez-anos=f549959



Essa noticia é autentica propaganda, não fala num unico nome de cientista, fala de "cientistas" no abstracto. Possivelmente este deve ser mais um estudo do Dr. Phil Jones e do seu gang, ou deve ser o ultimo trabalho de Mann et Al. onde já foram identificadas falsidades.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 01:25)

Alarmismo justificado ou não, nas entre-linhas por vezes podem surgir pormenores eventualmente úteis que podem escapar numa primeira análise, mas quiçá poderão servir de apoio ou de simples base de suporte a dados novos mas acima de tudo devidamente fundamentados!
Bem, acho que desta vez não foi o caso...

De qualquer forma, quanto a este tipo de "news", vamo-nos habituando e extrair ou separar o essencial do acessório.


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2009 às 22:04)

Delgado Domingos: "Climategate é um dos maiores escândalos científicos da História" 

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/delgado-do...es-escandalos-cientificos-da-historia=f550490


P.S: Esta ligação leva a um resumo de uma entrevista. Para ler a entrevista clicar no link que aparece destacado a azul no resumo.


----------



## Iceberg (1 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Mas não é verdade que no período da Idade Média chamado "Óptimo Climático Medieval", as temperaturas eram semelhantes às actuais, ou até eventualemente superiores, e onde estava então a industrialização e o CO2 ... ?  

Apenas um apontamento para reflectir.


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2009 às 00:53)

> _*Emails pirateados afastam director de centro climático britânico*_
> 
> O climatologista britânico Phil Jones decidiu afastar-se do cargo de director da Unidade de Investigação Climática da Universidade de East Anglia, enquanto estiver em curso uma investigação sobre o conteúdo de emails internos da organização pirateados por hackers e publicados na Internet.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Público


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2009 às 08:57)

Minho disse:


> Fonte: Público



Parece o caminho certo e a atitude adequada nesta altura com esta barafunda. Investigar e tirar tudo a limpo. Penso que o mesmo deverá ser feito com outros dos envolvidos. Uma coisa é certa, a partir de agora tudo terá que ser mais transparente.


----------



## iceworld (3 Dez 2009 às 15:10)

Enquanto se tenta achar culpados para o último escândalo o mundo não pára e as noticias continuam a sair como se nada se passasse.

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/aquecimento-global-arctico-sem-gelo-dentro-de-dez-anos=f550980


----------



## Ecotretas (3 Dez 2009 às 18:09)

Os jornalistas de hoje publicam tudo o que lhes dão. Repara na última frase: _*A jornalista viajou a convite da Embaixada da Noruega_

Agora com Copenhaga mais perto, as notícias têm que ser cada vez melhores. Repara na seguinte sequência abaixo, que publiquei há dias.

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/11/aquecimento-global-acelerar-nos-media.html

O Aquecimento Global está a acelerar nos media, a poucos dias do início da Cimeira de Copenhaga. Os excerptos das notícias abaixo dão conta de uma subida exponencial das temperaturas previstas para 2100, que já duplicam as piores previsões do IPCC! Tal subida é apenas correlacionável com a estupidez dos cientistas e jornalistas que as publicam:

    * (24/03/2006) O modelo prevê que as temperaturas no Árctico aumentem três a cinco graus Celsius, durante o Verão, até 2100.
    * (18/11/2009) O documento de 150 páginas conclui que é necessário examinar com mais detalhes as maneiras como o aquecimento da superfície terrestre - que se prosseguir, ou acelerar as tendências recentes, pode aumentar de quatro a seis graus até 2100
    * (25/11/2009) De acordo com um grupo de 24 cientistas internacionais, a temperatura global deverá aumentar entre dois e sete graus até 2100.
    * (28/11/2009) O Árctico é a região do planeta onde a temperatura está a aumentar mais rapidamente, com uma taxa de aquecimento duas vezes superior à do resto do planeta. A previsão é de um aumento de até 9ºC durante o século XXI.


----------



## PDias (7 Dez 2009 às 10:56)

rijo disse:


> *A propaganda em uníssono...*



Mais uma cimeira da máfia, com muita conversa da treta que no fim não dá em nada


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

Se a destruição das florestas e emissões de transportes/indústrias causa ou não alterações no clima, ainda não há consenso.
Mas certamente que evitar essas acções é positivo.
Acho que era disso que se devia falar em Copenhaga.

Em relação aos cientistas, não acredito na teoria da conspiração.
Pode ter havido um climategate, existem certamente lobbies de ambos os lados, mas não creio que os milhares de cientistas estejam todos a mentir. Isso parece-me absurdo.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2009 às 21:14)

irpsit disse:


> Se a destruição das florestas e emissões de transportes/indústrias causa ou não alterações no clima, ainda não há consenso.
> Mas certamente que evitar essas acções é positivo.
> Acho que era disso que se devia falar em Copenhaga.



Claro que mesmo que ainda leve algum tempo para que efectivamente se conclua (por excesso) a 100% que uma eventual paragem no processo de aquecimento do Planeta dependa de meios de acção do homem, obviamente que tudo o que estiver ao nosso alcance para travá-lo, se assim for possível, é imperativo que se execute. 

Esta falta de consenso, a meu ver, não é mais do que o resultado de um arrastado processo de sucessivos desacordos entre as partes que quando entraram neste jogo não foi para perder.
Enquanto não se determinar oficialmente a 100% e em Sede própria que/se somos os principais responsáveis neste processo, permanecemos numa espécie de "estado de graça" como se ganhássemos tempo, tempo esse que nos permitia continuar a nossa vida despreocupada porque a tal falta de consenso quanto às causas do AG permanecem indefinidas!

Não acho que seja esta a época mais apropriada para a implementação de eventuais medidas concretas resultantes desta Cimeira. Ainda num cenário de crise e com as grandes economias ainda em fase de relançamento, a incerteza mantém ainda uma elevada posição face ao emergente optimismo que em alguns casos se duvida que possua alguma sustentabilidade.

Apesar de tudo, estes eventos constituirão sempre mais um passo com algum grau de importância ainda que talvez muito tímido!


----------



## iceworld (8 Dez 2009 às 00:31)

Climategate: Instituto meteorológico britânico vai rever 150 anos de temperaturas


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/climategat...co-vai-rever-150-anos-de-temperaturas=f551763


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2009 às 03:03)

Sobre as florestas, podemos pensar da seguinte forma:

Sem coberto florestal, o solo está directamente em contacto com agentes erosivos que o degradam.

E o que está na origem do "descoberto florestal"?
Incêndios - exposição total dos solos.
Agricultura intensiva - degradação dos solos.
(...)

Degradados e expostos, os solos vão perdendo propriedades físicas/químicas. Vão-se transformando em desertos.
Ora, num deserto, a quantidade de evapotranspiração é praticamente nula. Se há menos humidade no ar, haverá à partida uma diminuição da precipitação.
Sem coberto vegetal, as amplitudes da temperatura diurna serão, à partida, também maiores.

Isso não significa que a solução para o CO2 seja aumentar o coberto vegetal.
É verdade que as árvores capturam o CO2, mas não nos devemos esquecer que as árvores não são eternas. Quando apodrecem ou quando ardem, o carbono volta novamente para a atmosfera.

De qualquer forma existe sempre uma pequena percentagem que acaba por ser fixa no solo. Mas estamos a falar de um processo muitíssimo lento - ciclo do carbono.


----------



## blood4 (8 Dez 2009 às 03:10)

LOL
os efeitos que o homem emite para a terra é uma milesima parte
na minha opiniao isto é tudo mentira
mas claro diminuir as emissoes era sempre bom por causada pouluição


----------



## rijo (8 Dez 2009 às 05:44)

*O que interessa não é a verdade, mas mentiras convenientes:*

"Segundo o diário britânico The Times, o governo de Gordon Brown está a pressionar o Met Office para não avançar com esta iniciativa (rever os dados das temperaturas globais dos últimos 150 anos), com o argumento de que seria aproveitada pelos cépticos do aquecimento global."

Climategate: Instituto meteorológico britânico vai rever 150 anos de temperaturas 

"Dois membros da Academia de Hollywood exigiram que se tire o Óscar concedido em 2007 ao ex vice-presidente dos Estados Unidos Al Gore, por falsear dados no seu documentário sobre as alterações climáticas "Uma Verdade Inconveniente"."

EUA: Membros da Academia de Hollywood querem tirar o Oscar a Al Gore


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2009 às 13:09)

rijo disse:


> *O que interessa não é a verdade, mas mentiras convenientes:*
> 
> "Segundo o diário britânico The Times, o governo de Gordon Brown está a pressionar o Met Office para não avançar com esta iniciativa (rever os dados das temperaturas globais dos últimos 150 anos), com o argumento de que seria aproveitada pelos cépticos do aquecimento global."
> 
> ...



Realmente o 1º é uma vergonha. Quando se mistura clima e política é porque algo não vai bem... Não vejo onde está o problema do 2º, talvez pudessem iluminar a minha mente.


----------



## Ecotretas (8 Dez 2009 às 13:46)

Estamos a ser inundados hoje pela seguinte mensagem:

_A temperatura média em Portugal aumentou 1,2 graus desde 1930, segundo dados do Instituto de Meteorologia._

Alguém sabe que estudo foi feito sobre esta matéria? Os dados são públicos? O estudo foi peer-reviewed?

Ou é mais do estilo: Confiem em nós?

Ecotretas


----------



## meteo (8 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

Ecotretas disse:


> Estamos a ser inundados hoje pela seguinte mensagem:
> 
> _A temperatura média em Portugal aumentou 1,2 graus desde 1930, segundo dados do Instituto de Meteorologia._
> 
> ...



Eu diria que o estudo foi comparar as temperaturas até 1930 e a partir dai.Simples-Temos uma média de temperaturas e tendo as temperaturas posteriores a essa data faz-se a comparação. Quem não quer acreditar no IM tudo bem. É tudo uma propaganda de muitas entidades a favor do aquecimento global agora.Falsificaram os dados  
Sobre a poluição não afectar nada o clima,é ridículo.É por isso que há paises que não se esforçam minimamente para reduzir as emissões de dióxido de carbono.Ah não afecta nada,logo não vamos mexer uma palha!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2009 às 14:03)

Ecotretas disse:


> Estamos a ser inundados hoje pela seguinte mensagem:
> 
> _A temperatura média em Portugal aumentou 1,2 graus desde 1930, segundo dados do Instituto de Meteorologia._
> 
> ...



Acho que é mais do tipo ... aparece aqui de vez em quando para vir dizer "Tretas" !!
Eu acho que estamos claramente a entrar numa Era Glaciar, ainda ontem vi um Iceberg junto á Praia de Faro !!
Cada ano que passa é claramente mais Frio ... estou pensando em usar aquela roupa que os esquimós usam !!!

Eh pá ... já não existem pachorra para esta gente do "contra aquecimento global "

Vamos lá a ver uma coisa ... o que está em questão não é Aquecimento Global, Alterações Climáticas ou seja o que for ... é estarem a desmentir que estamos a aquecer !!

Não faço ideia .. se é o Aquecimento Global ou Ciclo Climático, mas o que estou é farto dos exageros que todos os dias leio em todo o lado, e dos exageros que os Pro-Aquecimento Global e Pro Arrefecimento Global.

Existem uns que parecem que vamos entrar num Forno Global e outros que parecem que vamos entrar na nova Idade do Gelo !!

Não sei se é o Global ou não ... se está afectando diferente as regiões mas factos que são factos ... é que pelo menos o HN tem estado sempre a aquecer nas ultimas décadas !!

Acho que um belo estudo é tão simples quanto isso:
Temos os dados da temperatura de 40 estações desde 1930, pega-se nelas e compara-se a sua evolução ........ Muito dificil sem dúvida !!

Quanto á história do CO2, tal como o André referiu certamente que não será destruindo as florestas como temos vindo a fazer nas ultimas décadas que a solução será encontrada !!
O que pergunto é: será que é somente a actividade industrial a culpada !!
Será que o homem não pôs o dedo em muito mais coisas .. para além da actividade industrial !!

Não acredito em teorias do CAOS do Al Gore mas muito menos acredito em teorias da treta de que não estamos a aquecer !!
Já não há pachorra !!


----------



## Ecotretas (8 Dez 2009 às 14:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que um belo estudo é tão simples quanto isso:
> Temos os dados da temperatura de 40 estações desde 1930, pega-se nelas e compara-se a sua evolução ........ Muito dificil sem dúvida !!


Ena! Tanto palavreado, mas era só isto que eu perguntava: onde está o estudo ou onde estão os dados?

Ecotretas


----------



## meteo (8 Dez 2009 às 14:47)

Ecotretas disse:


> Ena! Tanto palavreado, mas era só isto que eu perguntava: onde está o estudo ou onde estão os dados?
> 
> Ecotretas



Estudo-Comparação de temperaturas.
Dados-Estão com o IM.


----------



## filipept (8 Dez 2009 às 14:48)

Aurélio, as questões do Ecotretas são legitimas e devem ser colocadas (porventura aos senhores do IM). A verdade é que a ciência por detrás do Clima foi posta em causa e os cientistas são os primeiros a admitir e a reconhecer que é preciso fazer algo para restabelecer a credibilidade. A não ser os elementos ligados ao CRU e mais directamente ao IPCC, os cientistas afirmam que este é realmente um escandalo.

Penso que a paciência esgotou-se para aqueles que proclamaram o medo,  o terror e a mentira baseando-se em algo que deveria ser sério: a ciência. 

Não basta pegar nas temperaturas e fazer comparação entre elas, é necessário muito trabalho para poder chegar a essa comparação e para isso é legitimo saber que técnicas foram utilizadas para que um outro qualquer especialista possa verificar a validade do mesmo trabalho, para que o possa replicar. Se fores aqui: http://wattsupwiththat.com/2009/12/08/the-smoking-gun-at-darwin-zero/ podes ver a complexidade que é fazer esse tipo de trabalho. Tiro o meu chapeu aqueles que sem nada em troca perdem horas e horas do seu tempo a questionar (porque a ciência é questionar) e a analisar estas temáticas.

Existem ainda trabalhos que negam o relacionamento entre aquecimento e o CO2, outros que relacionam estas mudanças com os ciclos solares. Não devem ser todos analisados e questionados?

Esta estória do aquecimento global é muito mais do que uma simples questão climática, é uma questão eminentemente política. A análise do discurso começa a ser feita e é surpreeendente. De referir que a mudança dá-se pós 89 (porque será?). O meu objecto de trabalho não é este (é a NATO no Afeganistão) mas sempre dá para espreitar um pouco do que se passa.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2009 às 15:02)

meteo disse:


> Estudo-Comparação de temperaturas.
> Dados-Estão com o IM.



Há estão? Então onde os posso consultar?


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

Alguns gráficos possíveis na falta de tempo (e paciência) que me aflige. Note-se que eu não gosto de misturar clima global com clima nacional ou local, mas visto que alguns aqui insistem até no mais óbvio, questionar se o dia é luminoso e a noite é mesmo escura .... 

Refira-se que nestes gráficos boa parte das estações neutras ou próximo de neutras não tem dados mais recentes, os anos mais recentes e ... mais quentes.














































































Há certos trolls que cada dia que passa, não obstante dedicarem imensa e dedicada escrita ao assunto clima, mas cada dia que passa mais me convenço que certas pessoas nunca tenham sequer olhado para uma normal, se calhar nem sabem o que significa, se calhar nem sabem o que é uma média ou uma anomalia. É este o ponto a que o circo chegou.

Eu não me identifico mesmo nada com o folclore catastrofista de Copenhagen, mas daí até dar importância aos artistas do circo que contra ele tanto falam, ui, vai uma enorme distância.


----------



## Laredo (8 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Há estão? Então onde os posso consultar?




Pesquisa pelos projectos SIAM e SIAM II, os dois projectos que procuram, feitos pelo IM, basta querer para encontralos


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

Olá André, é isso que referes. Um dos problemas é a desertificação e quem sabe uma possível influência no clima local. Não sei se esta situação aconteceu no Alentejo (após as décadas de desertificação agrícola causada pelas extensas monoculturas de cereais do tempo do Salazar).
Há quem fale que a desertificação humana teve influências no clima local, como em alguns locais da China, Américas, ou Médio Oriente.

Por outro lado, sempre há mais carbono retido numa floresta que numa pradaria ou savana. Se é maior o efeito da humidade ou do carbono sequestrado já não sei, mas a meu ver, parece-me que reflorestar pelo menos atenuaria o calor excessivo. Provavelmente também contribui para reduzir o frio excessivo (comparação entre Canadá e Gronelândia por exemplo). 




AnDré disse:


> Sobre as florestas, podemos pensar da seguinte forma:
> Degradados e expostos, os solos vão perdendo propriedades físicas/químicas. Vão-se transformando em desertos. Ora, num deserto, a quantidade de evapotranspiração é praticamente nula. Se há menos humidade no ar, haverá à partida uma diminuição da precipitação.
> Sem coberto vegetal, as amplitudes da temperatura diurna serão, à partida, também maiores.
> 
> ...



Quanto aos teus gráficos, Vince, não sei que tendência mostram. Em vários, parece haver a tendência arrefecimento nos anos 60 e 70, e aquecimento a partir dos 90. Isto é o que o povo costuma referir nas suas histórias. Ou o que se verifica nos glaciares de muitas regiões do mundo. Mas como dizes, a situação não é clara, nem saberemos o quanto foi induzido por actividade humana. Certamente que os histerismos feitos de pobre ciência (pró-aquecimento e cépticos) não ajudam em nada!



> Alguns gráficos possíveis na falta de tempo (e paciência) que me aflige. Note-se que eu não gosto de misturar clima global com clima nacional ou local, mas visto que alguns aqui insistem até no mais óbvio, questionar se o dia é luminoso e a noite é mesmo escura ....
> 
> Refira-se que nestes gráficos boa parte das estações neutras ou próximo de neutras não tem dados mais recentes, os anos mais recentes e ... mais quentes.


----------



## Ecotretas (8 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Vince disse:


> Alguns gráficos possíveis na falta de tempo (e paciência) que me aflige. Note-se que eu não gosto de misturar clima global com clima nacional ou local, mas visto que alguns aqui insistem até no mais óbvio, questionar se o dia é luminoso e a noite é mesmo escura ....
> 
> Refira-se que nestes gráficos boa parte das estações neutras ou próximo de neutras não tem dados mais recentes, os anos mais recentes e ... mais quentes.


Boas imagens, mas a que dados se referem. São oficiais? Existem em raw?

Já agora, penso que pode ser do interesse desta comunidade, a divulgação feita hoje pelo Met Office, que inclui pelo menos estações de Lisboa, Faro e Bragança: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climatechange/science/monitoring/subsets.html



Vince disse:


> Há certos trolls que cada dia que passa, não obstante dedicarem imensa e dedicada escrita ao assunto clima, mas cada dia que passa mais me convenço que certas pessoas nunca tenham sequer olhado para uma normal, se calhar nem sabem o que significa, se calhar nem sabem o que é uma média ou uma anomalia. É este o ponto a que o circo chegou.


Vince, não há pachorra para a tua linguagem! Pareces tu não conhecer o método científico. Eu sou um troll? Se, e enquanto, a tua resposta fôr afirmativa, não voltarei a fazer um post neste fórum!

Ecotretas


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2009 às 18:31)

filipept disse:


> Esta estória do aquecimento global é muito mais do que uma simples questão climática, é uma questão eminentemente política. A análise do discurso começa a ser feita e é surpreeendente. De referir que a mudança dá-se pós 89 (porque será?). O meu objecto de trabalho não é este (é a NATO no Afeganistão) mas sempre dá para espreitar um pouco do que se passa.



Se o teu objectivo é explorar e investigar a teia política global se calhar também te deverias questionar minimamente de que forma é que um servidor de dados privados é violado, nos 2 ou 3 dias a seguir aparecem montados em tempo record n sites xpto com bases de dados pesquisáveis,  tudo isso a 2 semanas antes de uma importante cimeira climática. Que grandes interesses haverá por detrás de todos esses desenvolvimentos? Mas se calhar essa vertente já não te fascina tanto.
Tenho um enorme respeito pelo teu e doutros cepticismos, só te peço é que não caias para o outro lado fácil, do puro lixo que pulula por aí.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

Ecotretas disse:


> Vince, não há pachorra para a tua linguagem! Pareces tu não conhecer o método científico. Eu sou um troll? Se, e enquanto, a tua resposta fôr afirmativa, não voltarei a fazer um post neste fórum!





Sendo um dos tópicos que frequentemente se expõe à básica característica da falta de calma, porque leva a crer que este é o lado mais fácil de contornar determinadas opiniões: até quando pretendemos levar por diante este ambiente que por vezes aqui se vive?
Vivemos num universo de opiniões, conceitos, ideias…, se ele é tão vasto, porque não dar-lhe espaço? Se existem 1001 conceitos ou opiniões que divergem do que achamos estar correcto ou do que está oficialmente estabelecido, porque não expandirmos a nossa forma de refutá-los?
Facilmente se confunde refutar com contrariar e o resultado raramente é animador, mas o pior de tudo é que deteriora o ambiente e torna-o pouco atractivo!

Não passo de um simples membro e sinceramente não me considero nem mais ou menos que os outros, a igualdade sempre foi um ponto forte pelo qual sempre lutei nomeadamente na forma educada como os trato. 

Há dias que não tenho vontade de permanecer aqui muito tempo devido a situações destas que acho injustificáveis. Optando pelo lado “mais fácil” estaria ausente, mas como acredito que por aqui além de alguma animosidade também existe bom senso…
Penso que dizer “não” não inclui ter pedras na mão!

Peço desculpa pela sinceridade exposta neste off-topic, mas o que é demais parece mal…


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

Ecotretas disse:


> Vince, não há pachorra para a tua linguagem! Pareces tu não conhecer o método científico. Eu sou um troll? Se, e enquanto, a tua resposta fôr afirmativa, não voltarei a fazer um post neste fórum!
> Ecotretas




Quanto ao "troll", a definição de um troll é alguém que vem a uma comunidade online onde raramente participa e que de vez em quando vem largar umas "bombas" sempre provocatórias sem depois se dar ao trabalho de as discutir ou justificar, desaparecendo tão rápido como apareceu, durante umas semanas para voltar a reaparecer ciclicamente de novo, largando mais umas "bombas", desaparecendo novamente. 

Há também o "spammer", que vem a uma comunidade apenas deixar link's para o próprio site para fins propagandistas ou comerciais. Vê por ti o teu histórico de mensagens e a grande maioria são apenas link's para o teu blogue. Noutras circunstâncias com esse tipo de comportamento já nem serias activo aqui, é raro o dia em que não banimos spammers, só permaneces aqui porque comportamentos similares como o teu recorrentemente depois choram baba e ranho da vitimização, e lá viria a tralha da censura, etc e tal. Ninguém te dará esse prazer, tens este espaço sempre aberto para dizeres o que pensas. 

Ainda não percebi muito bem aonde te enquadras, tens uma personalidade confusa e saltitante, e posso estar a ser muito injusto, mas que tens um certo padrão que se encaixa perfeitamente em certas espécies exóticas do mundo virtual, lá isso encaixa.

Quanto ao método cientifico, convido-te a explanares aqui o método cientifico do "estudo" que fizeste aqui há uns tempos sobre o nível do mar. É uma excelente oportunidade de não seres um mero troll ou spammer.


----------



## psm (8 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

Ecotretas disse:


> Vince, não há pachorra para a tua linguagem! Pareces tu não conhecer o método científico. Eu sou um troll? Se, e enquanto, a tua resposta fôr afirmativa, não voltarei a fazer um post neste fórum!
> 
> Ecotretas





Espero que sim, e não volte mais!


----------



## filipept (8 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

Vince disse:


> Se o teu objectivo é explorar e investigar a teia política global se calhar também te deverias questionar minimamente de que forma é que um servidor de dados privados é violado, nos 2 ou 3 dias a seguir aparecem montados em tempo record n sites xpto com bases de dados pesquisáveis,  tudo isso a 2 semanas antes de uma importante cimeira climática. Que grandes interesses haverá por detrás de todos esses desenvolvimentos? Mas se calhar essa vertente já não te fascina tanto.
> Tenho um enorme respeito pelo teu e doutros cepticismos, só te peço é que não caias para o outro lado fácil, do puro lixo que pulula por aí.



Vince, a questão dos e-mails já toda a gente sabe que não foi um hacker, mas para a os mainstream media (e Democratas Americanos, além do CRU e IPCC) dá algum jeito que seja um hacker. Podemos ver aqui: http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/FOIA_Leaked/ uma análise de Lance Levsen, administrador de redes, onde explica porque não foi um hacker. Outro dado é o facto de Paul Hudson da BBC ter dito no seu blog que tinha os e-mails desde 11 de Outubro (creio que o disse inconscientemente). http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/paulhudson/2009/11/climategate-cru-hacked-into-an.shtml

Se a ideia era associar às grandes petroliferas facilmente se verifica que são elas que detem a maior capacidade (em especial financeira) no mercado de créditos, basta ver que todas estão a ir green, as campanhas delas já há muito que anunciam tal. 
Os mercados andam desesperados e ainda hoje tivemos noticias que eu diria trágicas para nós, a situação da Grecia é demasiado preocupante, em especial para os países da zona euro.

Que a situação é politica ninguém tenha duvidas. Esta tarde saiu uma noticia no insuspeito (e digo isto porque é uma fonte séria, sem qualquer ironia) The Guardian "Copenhagen climate summit in disarray after 'Danish text' leak" http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/dec/08/copenhagen-climate-summit-disarray-danish-text 
Nesta noticia é evidente a divisão existente e a necessidade de se criar uma espécie de directório. Esta é a preparação para o Global Governance anunciado por HERMAN van ROMPUY, o novo presidente da UE  (daí a necessidade existente de uma aprovação rápida do Tratado de Lisboa e da aprovação do novo presidente, que apanhou todos de surpresa (Tony Blair que o diga)). O timming estava todo definido para esta Cimeira, mas parece que correu mal.

Penso não se tratar de passagem de um lado para o outro, apenas aquilo que li nos e-mails mais as análises que tem sido feitas aos códigos são muito preocupantes. Eu próprio fiz as contas ao financiamento da UE apenas para aquele projecto, que pelo que consegui ver foram 2 milhões de libras em menos de dez anos.

O meu interesse nas RI tem sido a Relação Transatlantica e estou neste momento focado na NATO (que também chegou a fiunanciar o CRU). Repara que até posso vir a trabalhar para a ONU, a minha área dá para isso. No entanto estas questões não nos podem escapar. Desde há muito que me assumo como um realista (no campo das teorias das RI), para quem perceber o que isso significa verá que a minha dificuldade na área é acrescida, fruto do iluminismo reinante.

Posso afirmar com uma elevada taxa de certeza que se não nos safarmos no Afeganistão bem que podem esquecer reduções de emições e muito mais. Dependemos (Ocidente) muito do sucesso no Afeganistão (minha opinião).


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

filipept disse:


> Vince, a questão dos e-mails já toda a gente sabe que não foi um hacker, mas para a os mainstream media (e Democratas Americanos, além do CRU e IPCC) dá algum jeito que seja um hacker. Podemos ver aqui: http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/FOIA_Leaked/ uma análise de Lance Levsen, administrador de redes, onde explica porque não foi um hacker. Outro dado é o facto de Paul Hudson da BBC ter dito no seu blog que tinha os e-mails desde 11 de Outubro (creio que o disse inconscientemente). http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/paulhudson/2009/11/climategate-cru-hacked-into-an.shtml



Eu sinceramente acho essas explicações risíveis, e esse  "toda a gente sabe" WOW ! WOW !!  É fantástico como mentes tão cépticas têm tantas certezas com tão pouco :   Já sabem o resultado das investigações ? Já agora, sou informático de profissão e a segurança de sistemas é uma das minhas principais valências. Um bom ataque muitas vezes é feito para parecer uma coisa que não foi, sobretudo quando as pistas parecem muito óbvias/plantadas. Isso do Paul Hudson para mim é trampa tablóide, parece-me claro que a "APOTEOSE" planeada pelos "estrategas" do Climategate era a de divulgarem os ficheiros precisamente no RealClimate, como foi tentado, o blogue que é uma espécie de quartel general da blogosfera do aquecimento global antropogénico. Isso do 11 de Outubro nem faz muito sentido pois muitos dos emails divulgados eram após essa data, e não estou a ver uma fonte interna ou hacker andar dias a arriscar a divulgação e ao mesmo tempo ainda a retirar coisas. Uma fonte/leak interno é bastante plausível dado o conhecimento que a selecção do material exigiu, mas não são esses elementos que indicaste que o provam, muito menos dizem "e toda a gente sabe". Há investigações a decorrer, aguardemos os resultados da mesma.
Não confies em tudo o que lês na Net, mas fica ao teu critério, you can fool yourself. Cabe a cada um não se deixar emprenhar pela desinformação que abunda.


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2009 às 07:46)

Já estive mais longe de achar que todo este caso é triste política.
Tem havido tanta notícia confusa por aí, que parece-me que há muita corrupção e manipulação algures dos dois lados.

Voltando à ciência, mais vale pegarmos nós nos dados e fazermos os estudos por nós próprios!

Algo que seria interessante, e para tirar a dúvida da "little ice age", seria pegar nos anéis das árvores como registo aproximadas das temperaturas (apenas Primavera/Verão).
Já observei algumas árvores centenárias e o que observo é sempre um aquecimento notório a partir de 1900 em diante, e outro desde 1980. Mas o ideal seria pegar em árvores com milhares de anos. Sabermos por exemplo se máximo medieval foi ou não mais quente que o actual período.




filipept disse:


> Vince, a questão dos e-mails já toda a gente sabe que não foi um hacker, mas para a os mainstream media (e Democratas Americanos, além do CRU e IPCC) dá algum jeito que seja um hacker. Podemos ver aqui: http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/FOIA_Leaked/ uma análise de Lance Levsen, administrador de redes, onde explica porque não foi um hacker. Outro dado é o facto de Paul Hudson da BBC ter dito no seu blog que tinha os e-mails desde 11 de Outubro (creio que o disse inconscientemente). http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/paulhudson/2009/11/climategate-cru-hacked-into-an.shtml
> 
> Se a ideia era associar às grandes petroliferas facilmente se verifica que são elas que detem a maior capacidade (em especial financeira) no mercado de créditos, basta ver que todas estão a ir green, as campanhas delas já há muito que anunciam tal.
> Os mercados andam desesperados e ainda hoje tivemos noticias que eu diria trágicas para nós, a situação da Grecia é demasiado preocupante, em especial para os países da zona euro.
> ...


----------



## filipept (9 Dez 2009 às 09:27)

Vince disse:


> Eu sinceramente acho essas explicações risíveis, e esse  "toda a gente sabe" WOW ! WOW !!  É fantástico como mentes tão cépticas têm tantas certezas com tão pouco :   Já sabem o resultado das investigações ? Já agora, sou informático de profissão e a segurança de sistemas é uma das minhas principais valências. Um bom ataque muitas vezes é feito para parecer uma coisa que não foi, sobretudo quando as pistas parecem muito óbvias/plantadas. Isso do Paul Hudson para mim é trampa tablóide, parece-me claro que a "APOTEOSE" planeada pelos "estrategas" do Climategate era a de divulgarem os ficheiros precisamente no RealClimate, como foi tentado, o blogue que é uma espécie de quartel general da blogosfera do aquecimento global antropogénico. Isso do 11 de Outubro nem faz muito sentido pois muitos dos emails divulgados eram após essa data, e não estou a ver uma fonte interna ou hacker andar dias a arriscar a divulgação e ao mesmo tempo ainda a retirar coisas. Uma fonte/leak interno é bastante plausível dado o conhecimento que a selecção do material exigiu, mas não são esses elementos que indicaste que o provam, muito menos dizem "e toda a gente sabe". Há investigações a decorrer, aguardemos os resultados da mesma.
> Não confies em tudo o que lês na Net, mas fica ao teu critério, you can fool yourself. Cabe a cada um não se deixar emprenhar pela desinformação que abunda.



Bem... chamar à BBC e ao Paul Hudson Tabloide é, no minimo, questionável. No entanto ficou a possibilidade em aberto de análise à análise de Lance Levsen, apresentando uma mais pausível.
É uma pena que não seja possível apagar as palavras de HERMAN van ROMPUY (dam it) (eu sou Democracta Cristão e não gostei nada das palavras dele que por sinal também diz ser Democrata Cristão). Quanto ao 'Danish text', bem, o The Guardian ainda é mais Tabloide que a BBC.

p.s: Se ajudar para o caso, também já trabalhei em criação e manutenção de sistema de redes.


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2009 às 13:19)

Acho que nunca postei nada neste tópico. Acho que a esmagadora maioria dos estudos pró e contra aquecimento global estão desvirtuados por outros interesses, e é difícil para quem não está muito por dentro do assunto conseguir filtrar a propaganda da ciência. O caso dos mails roubados é grave, mas não será único, neste momento já todos os estudiosos do tema, incluindo os da outra facção, devem ter as suas caixas de mail bem vazias, não vá o diabo tecê-las.

É inegável que houve aquecimento global ao nível do planeta nos últimos anos. É um facto e factos não se discutem, portanto não percebo o porquê da discussão acerca da notícia dada pelo IM. Será o AG antropogénico? Na minha opinião uma parte é outra não é.

É óbvio que um aumento da concentração de CO2 e outros gases de efeito estufa na atmosfera aumenta as temperaturas. Será suficiente para aumentar tanto? Não creio. Serão os estudos feitos que apontam para grandes aumentos de temperatura, 5, 7 até já 9ºC em menos de um século já eu ouvi, reais e honestos? Duvido. Terá a acção humana contribuído para parte do aumento da temperatura global? Sem dúvidas.

Decorre neste momento a cimeira de Copenhaga, denominada cimeira do clima. Não deveria ser só do clima, deveria ser a cimeira do respeito para com o planeta, do respeito para com os povos que menos poluem, e menos usufruem dos ganhos que se obtêm a poluir, do respeito para com as outras espécies que habitam o planeta, e acima de tudo, do respeito para com cada um de nós, inclusive para com aqueles que vão a Copenhaga para discutir economia, e para inventar maneiras de meter mais dinheiro ao bolso, que é a maioria. Independentemente do seu efeito no clima é inegável que a concentração de gases nocivos na atmosfera é nefasta, provocando doenças, smogs nas grandes cidades, má qualidade de vida, etc, e é necessário fazer algo para contrariar o aumento das suas concentrações.

O que vai sair dessa cimeira? Nada de jeito. Quem polui paga, mas o CO2 vai para a atmosfera na mesma. Os ambientalistas acríticos tocam tambor, as prostitutas de Copenhaga dão borlas, financiadas pelo estado, os jornalistas têm notícias sem precisar de inventar nada nem violar o segredo de justiça e a desflorestação continuará, as empresas mais poderosas começarão a investir nas energias limpas, e ganham mais dinheiro a vender equipamentos que substituirão os que venderam anteriormente que não são tão limpos, os políticos lá presentes ganham votos porque parecem modernos e virados para o futuro, os cientistas continuarão a fazer estudos para chegarem às conclusões ditadas por quem lhes paga, e ficamos todos felizes e contentes porque vamos reduzir as emissões de CO2 em 0,0001%.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Dez 2009 às 13:57)

Não se trata apenas de clima ... trata-se tb de discutir-se em Copenhaga a saúde de todos nós, porque torna-se importantissimo acabar com este capitalismo desenfreado que passa por cima de tudo e de todos !!
Mas isto que eu disse já é outro assunto ..

PS: Não, não sou comunista !! Mas tb costuma-me ver a época do Natal o expoente máximo desse capitalismo desenfreado !!


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2009 às 14:20)

irpsit disse:


> Algo que seria interessante, e para tirar a dúvida da "little ice age", seria pegar nos anéis das árvores como registo aproximadas das temperaturas (apenas Primavera/Verão).
> Já observei algumas árvores centenárias e o que observo é sempre um aquecimento notório a partir de 1900 em diante, e outro desde 1980. Mas o ideal seria pegar em árvores com milhares de anos. Sabermos por exemplo se máximo medieval foi ou não mais quente que o actual período.



O registo encontrado nos anéis das árvores bem como nos diversos componentes do solo dispostos em camadas, pelas suas cores e texturas gravadas no tempo, ao que tudo indica parecem recuperar de algum cepticismo ocorrido alguns anos atrás de acordo com documentários que vi, que além de tudo achei interessantes, contudo curiosos!

Pelo que percebi na altura (talvez há 6 ou 7 anos), aparentemente não existia sintonia entre diversos estudos realizados, pormenores alegadamente fundamentais entravam em conflito. Se os mesmos eram de carácter duvidoso, não sei dizer, simplesmente foi difundido!


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2009 às 16:04)

Concordo com as tuas palavras.
Os estudos em muita medida estão viciados, quem os pró, quer os contra.
Existe aquecimento sim; é um facto. Poderá ser devido à acção humana? Sim, mas só em parte. Será provável a subida dos 6-9 ºC? Provavelmente é exagero e um motivo para impor poderio económico por parte dos governos ocidentais. 

Sem dúvida a conferência não deveria ser o jogo de dinheiro que está a ser. Nem devia ser apenas em relação ao clima, mas sim deveria ser uma conferência para recuperar o respeito para com o planeta e o ambiente.

Já está na altura de sermos uma espécie com algum juízo!!
Especialmente os governos, políticos e poder económico!!






David sf disse:


> Acho que nunca postei nada neste tópico. Acho que a esmagadora maioria dos estudos pró e contra aquecimento global estão desvirtuados por outros interesses, e é difícil para quem não está muito por dentro do assunto conseguir filtrar a propaganda da ciência. O caso dos mails roubados é grave, mas não será único, neste momento já todos os estudiosos do tema, incluindo os da outra facção, devem ter as suas caixas de mail bem vazias, não vá o diabo tecê-las.
> 
> É inegável que houve aquecimento global ao nível do planeta nos últimos anos. É um facto e factos não se discutem, portanto não percebo o porquê da discussão acerca da notícia dada pelo IM. Será o AG antropogénico? Na minha opinião uma parte é outra não é.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2009 às 21:52)

concordo totalmente contido david
na minha opinião o AG foi exposto ao povo com interesses por tras, sejam bons ou maus....
o exagero talvez ate tenha sido propositado para criar medo as pessoas e força-las a comprar materiais " verdes" o que leva a um aumento da produçao desses equipamentos e a uma maior pesquisa cientifica do tema levando á evoluçao das tecnologias e ao "desprender" da necessidade de petroleo que apresenta reservas limitadas e que poderiam por em causa o desenvolvimento do ocidente caso um ou mais dos produtores de crude decidisse cortar o fornecimento....talvez ate tenha sido uma maneira de enfraquecer os paises produtores...quem sabe
o que é certo e que estamos a caminhar no sentido de sermos cada vez mais amigos do ambiente ha cada vez mais preocupaçoes nesse sentido o que é bom para o nosso futuro, em termos ambientais pelo menos
há claramente um certo "forçar" da questao ate porque um dos grandes temas em debate é o CO2, gas esse que é inofensivo( ate e bom para as plantas) comparado com outros gases como o metano, os sulforetos e substancias como as PM10, oleos, plasticos, borrachas, etc que sao incomparavelmente mais destrutivas e que deviam ter prioridade de remoçao e que, espero eu, tambem venham a ser abordadas no futuro como substancias a repudiar.
outra coisa é o aquecimento em si, a visao catastrofista é simplesmente desnecessaria, no extremo se houver total degelo e etc os humanos e bastantes outros seres terao todas as competencias para sobreviver basta ate mudarem-se para latitudes mais altas ou altitudes, etc....no tempo dos dinossauros n havia polos e no entanto foram epocas muito ferteis em termos biologicos em que a terra era um paraiso para todas as especies e que levou ao seu tamanho descomunal.
tambem ha que ver que num cenario de extremo AG havera partes da terra que ate podem ser beneficiadas pelo fenomeno em detrimento doutras, ja agora se nota isso na europa do norte ,por exemplo, a nivel da agricultura.
depois ha a questao dos graus....na minha opiniao nao devera exceder os 2º no max 3º de aquecimento acima da temp actual num futuro proximo ( ate 500 anos) e pelo menos a gronelandia e a antartida para alem das areas a muito grande altitude deverao manter-se com gelos permanentes.
no que toca á causa penso que foi em parte antropomorfica.


----------



## Portuga-Coruche (10 Dez 2009 às 12:28)

David sf disse:


> É inegável que houve aquecimento global ao nível do planeta nos últimos anos. É um facto e factos não se discutem, portanto não percebo o porquê da discussão acerca da notícia dada pelo IM.



"É inegável!" ; "é um facto"! Isso diz muita gente. Mas daí até ser realmente um facto ou algo inegável vai uma grande diferença. Alías, quando chega a altura de se provar isso, alteram-se os dados e diz-se: "Vês, aqui estão os dados que provam o que afirmamos". O problema é que os dados que provam foram alterados e os dados que deram origem às conclusões foram convenientemente "escondidos" e "apagados".

Num conhecido ensaio de Bertrand Russel (1943,  "An outline of Intellectual Rubbish", “Unpopular Essays”), existe uma referência a Aristóteles, que este podia ter evitado o erro de defender que as mulheres tinham menos dentes do que os homens, bastando para isso pedir à própria esposa que mantivesse a boca aberta enquanto ele lhe contava os dentes. Mas Aristóteles não fez porque estava convencido de que já sabia o resultado.

O facto de Aristóles considerar "inegável" e "um facto" que as mulheres tem menos dentes que os homens não significa que seja verdade. O facto de se negar a confirmar a sua certeza "inegável" possivelmente também não o ajudou a conseguir chegar a verdade, porque na realidade as mulheres não tem menos dentes que os homens.


----------



## Rui Sousa (10 Dez 2009 às 12:52)

David sf disse:


> É um facto e factos não se discutem, portanto não percebo o porquê da discussão acerca da notícia dada pelo IM.



Segundo os dados do GISS da NASA Lisboa não está a aquecer desde 1987...

Gostava de perceber isto, porque os dados não batem certo com as notícias, porquê ?!!!


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2009 às 12:54)

Rui Sousa disse:


> Segundo os dados do GISS da NASA Lisboa não está a aquecer desde 1987...
> 
> Gostava de perceber isto, porque os dados não batem certo com as notícias, porquê ?!!!



Lisboa não está a aquecer desde 87. Antes disso aqueceu, logo houve aquecimento nos últimos anos. É cíclico? Pode ser. Mas que aqueceu, aqueceu. Continuo a dizer, é factual.


----------



## Rui Sousa (10 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

David sf disse:


> Lisboa não está a aquecer desde 87. Antes disso aqueceu, logo houve aquecimento nos últimos anos. É cíclico? Pode ser. Mas que aqueceu, aqueceu. Continuo a dizer, é factual.



Certo, de acordo. Desde finais do sec. XIX houve um aumento considerável.

Mas logo na primeira estação que olho a declaração de que "Nos últimos 30 anos houve uma curva ascendente nas temperaturas médias" (http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa/artigo/10432140.html) não é verdade...

Vou olhar para as outras.


----------



## Mago (10 Dez 2009 às 14:51)

> Cerca de 1700 cientistas reafirmam aquecimento global
> 10.12.2009
> 
> Cerca de 1700 cientistas britânicos subscreveram uma declaração comum reafirmando que as alterações climáticas são reais e causadas pelo homem.
> ...



Fonte: http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1413327


----------



## Geostrofico (10 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

David sf disse:


> -
> -
> -Quem polui paga, mas o CO2 vai para a atmosfera na mesma. -.



Acho que é exactamente isso que está em discussão! Quem paga o que a quem?


----------



## Portuga-Coruche (10 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

Só 1700 ?! E de que areas ?! Pois, porque um cientista tanto pode ser da area quimica oi fisica, como de outra qualquer e isso não significa que possa sequer estar abilitado para o que quer que seja na area do Clima.

Quanto a números eles não assustam: Então e os 31 mil que assinaram uma petição, dos quais 9.029 tem PhDs ? http://www.petitionproject.org/







De qualquer modo acho que a razão não se mede em números. Deve é começar por uma grande dose de humildade e saber para depois de uma forma honesta e desinteressada se poder apresentar um resultado.
De nada nos serve enfiar a cabeça a areia ou ignorar todos aqueles que vão contra as nossas certezas (ainda por cima quando nem sequer foram confirmadas por nós).


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2009 às 17:32)

Portuga-Coruche disse:


> Só 1700 ?! E de que areas ?! Pois, porque um cientista tanto pode ser da area quimica oi fisica, como de outra qualquer e isso não significa que possa sequer estar abilitado para o que quer que seja na area do Clima.
> 
> Quanto a números eles não assustam: Então e os 31 mil que assinaram uma petição, dos quais 9.029 tem PhDs ? http://www.petitionproject.org/
> 
> ...




Xiiiii, outra vez a Petição de Oregon ? Onde isso já vai, o lixo regressa sempre em ciclos anuais. Parecem os emails dos nigerianos a oferecerem-nos  negócios de milhões.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oregon_Petition
http://www.desmogblog.com/flawed-oregon-petition-rises-again
http://greenfyre.wordpress.com/2009/07/12/what-if-the-oregon-petition-names-were-real/


----------



## irpsit (10 Dez 2009 às 19:33)

Trabalhando na área da biologia molecular, tenho dezenas e dezenas de colegas que a única coisa cientifica que conhecem é mesmo biologia molecular, genética e medicina. Se lhes perguntar o que é um cirrus, ou uma frente fria, não me sabem dizer!

Portanto, eu não confio numa petição (Oregon) em que a maioria são apenas meros licenciados, e ainda por cima de outras áreas, sem qualquer número de identificação como um BI ou passport. Confio mais nos metereogistas. E há muitos grupos em todo o mundo.

No entanto, estou bem consciente que há manipulação dos actuais factos. Por exemplo, relativos aos dados, ao facto de as temperaturas serem registadas em cidades, de não considerarem a existência do máximo medieval e da little ice age. No entanto, há um peso (mesmo que fosse apenas de 5%, 20% ou 30 %) da influência humana no clima. Não há consenso sobre quanto peso. Mas há bastante consenso que existe um paralelismo entre CO2 e temperatura. E também não há consenso sobre o quanto cada factor afecta o outro. O que seria útil era responder a questões como as seguintes:

*- O actual período é ou não mais quente que o máximo medieval, é ou não mais quente que o máximo do Holoceno há 5000 anos?
- Qual é o peso das actividades humanas no clima global?
- O forcing solar (se houver um mínimo Dalton) reverte o actual aquecimento?
- Se as nossas emissões continuarem a aumentar e exponencialmente (muito provável), poderá haver uma mudança dramática no clima? O quão nefasto é esse efeito na nossa civilização?*

Por último digo: houve muitos séculos e muitas ocasiões que os cientistas/pensadores/eruditos estiveram redondamente errados em relação a muitas questões. *Ninguém me garante que estejemos a sofrer mais outra ilusão colectiva!!!!*

Independentemente das respostas a estas questões, eu acho que as emissões devem ser reduzidas. Sem haver negociações/leis obscuras por parte dos governos. Quanto ao aquecimento, os gráficos do Vince mostram algumas mudanças, tendencialmente aquecimento (confirmado pelas *"histórias dos velhotes"*). Mas (cientificamente) olharmos para 30-90 anos é com olhar para o nosso próprio umbigo.


----------



## Geostrofico (10 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

*- O actual período é ou não mais quente que o máximo medieval, é ou não mais quente que o máximo do Holoceno há 5000 anos?*

Eu penso que deverá ser menos quente, na altura a gronelandia era verde e dava para ter agricultura, agora não.  Não sei como será daqui a 100 anos

*- Qual é o peso das actividades humanas no clima global?*

è esse a grande parte da controversia, será o aquecimento global resultado da acção do Homem, existe um correlação positiva com o aumento de CO2, e esse sim é accão do homem.

*- Se as nossas emissões continuarem a aumentar e exponencialmente (muito provável), poderá haver uma mudança dramática no clima? O quão nefasto é esse efeito na nossa civilização?*

Ninguem sabe ao certo, mas as populações costeiras e o povos mais carenciados serão os mais afectados, outros por seu lado até podererão sair beneficiados

Por último digo: houve muitos séculos e muitas ocasiões que os cientistas/pensadores/eruditos estiveram redondamente errados em relação a muitas questões. *Ninguém me garante que estejemos a sofrer mais outra ilusão colectiva!*

Os próprios cientistas admitem essa probabilidade. Uma previsão pró futuro não é infalivel


----------



## psm (10 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

A quantidade de variaveis é tão grande que...

Eu escrevo mais uma vez: se 1 kg de carvão que é queimado, e que esteve armazenado mais de +- 250 000 000 de anos para onde ele vai?

O calcário demora 100 anos para formar +- 1cm de espessura(o que poderá ser mais se a agua do mar se acidificar muito).


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

Eu concordo com muito do que foi escrito aqui.

Sinceramente não participo muito nestes tópicos dos "aquecimentos" porque não tenho conhecimento de causa para tal e não sei quem anda a aldrabar nos dados que nos são disponibilizados.

Acredito que o suposto aquecimento do planeta tem mais a ver com causas naturais, mas não só.

De uma coisa tenho a certeza, seja ou não real, na dúvida deve-se sempre batalhar para que sejam usadas energias alternativas.

Hoje, uma forte erupção vulcânica pode baixar a temperatura média no planeta em décimas ou mesmo 1ºC nos próximos 10 anos. Já aconteceu....vai voltar a acontecer....um máximo solar vai fazer subir 1ºC....aconteceu...vai voltar a acontecer. E contra isto amigos o que podemos fazer? NADA.

Este tema do Aquecimento Global é o "sexo dos anjos" dos tempos modernos.


----------



## Portuga-Coruche (10 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

psm disse:


> A quantidade de variaveis é tão grande que...
> 
> Eu escrevo mais uma vez: se 1 kg de carvão que é queimado, e que esteve armazenado mais de +- 250 000 000 de anos para onde ele vai?
> 
> O calcário demora 100 anos para formar +- 1cm de espessura(o que poderá ser mais se a agua do mar se acidificar muito).



Isto é uma dúvida que eu tenho, não leve a mal, mas não estará a confundir ambiente com clima?


----------



## Portuga-Coruche (10 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu concordo com muito do que foi escrito aqui.
> 
> Sinceramente não participo muito nestes tópicos dos "aquecimentos" porque não tenho conhecimento de causa para tal e não sei quem anda a aldrabar nos dados que nos são disponibilizados.
> 
> ...



A questão não se prende apenas com o rigor científico! Não se prende apenas com a "orientação" e preparação para climas que afinal não vão existir. A questão tem a ver com milhões de euros que estão a cair em "saco roto", com a asfixia de leis e de medidas que somos obrigados a cumprir antes que "o mundo acabe" quando afinal apenas assistimos a mais um ciclo solar....
Sabia que quem constrói uma casa tem que ter um sistema solar de aquecimento? E que neste momento está ser pressionado para comprar os colectores até ao fim do ano porque fazem 50% de desconto ?
Pessoalmente acho que estamos a pagar muito caro a "industrialização" e pretendo que os meus filhos e netos venham a viver num mundo mais limpo e justo. Muitas das novas doenças provêem do modo como alteramos a produção dos alimentos, da poluição e do modo como vivemos em sociedade actualmente (colesterol, gorduras trans, obesidade, stress, cancro E HIV).
Contudo acho bastante discutível que o CO2 tenha influência no clima ou que se diga de ânimo leve que existe "aquecimento global" e que mesmo que não exista nem exista relação entre o CO2 e as alterações climáticas que é bom, porque assim o mundo irá melhorar mais depressa e tornar-se mais limpo e justo. O nosso futuro nunca poderá basear-se numa mentira, mesmo que seja para nosso bem.
Por outro lado vamos planear as nossas cidades, casas, estudos e investimentos para um futuro que se espera mais quente, agora imagine que realmente vai acontecer o contrário, será catastrófico excepto para aqueles que conseguiram milhões à custa do nosso pânico. A campanha do pânico global, com vídeos de criancinhas a acordar num mundo em ruínas a não ser que todos se empenhem e invistam numa mudança que afinal é desnecessária, cara e beneficia uma nova classe de produtos caros e obrigatórios?!


----------



## Rui Sousa (10 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Geostrofico disse:


> *- O actual período é ou não mais quente que o máximo medieval, é ou não mais quente que o máximo do Holoceno há 5000 anos?*
> 
> Eu penso que deverá ser menos quente, na altura a gronelandia era verde e dava para ter agricultura, agora não.  Não sei como será daqui a 100 anos



Da Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Greenland#Norse_settlement):



> At that time, the inner regions of the long fjords where the settlements were located were very different from today. Excavations show that there were considerable birch woods with birch trees up to 4 to 6 meters high in the area around the inner parts of the Tunuliarfik- and Aniaaq-fjords, the central area of the Eastern settlement, and the hills were grown with grass and willow brushes. This was due to the medieval climate optimum. The Norse soon changed the vegetation by cutting down the trees to use as building material and for heating and by extensive sheep and goat grazing during summer and winter. The climate in Greenland was much warmer during the first centuries of settlement but became increasingly colder in the 14th and 15th centuries with the approaching period of colder weather known as the Little Ice Age.



Um dos fjords que tinha árvores de 6 metros tem hoje este aspecto:






Um gráfico que mostra as temperaturas da Gronelândia de acordo com os seguintes estudos referidos na Wikipedia:



> Frozen Annals - Greenland Ice Sheet Research, W.Dansgaard , The Niels Bohr Institute, University of Copenhagen 2004. ISBN: 87-990078-0-0
> 
> Hvad isotoperne fortæller om de forsvundne vikinger på Grønland. By Jan Heinemeier and Niels Rud. Kvant - tidsskrift for Fysik og Astronomi 12. årg., April 2001 nr. 1.
> 
> ...








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Grtemp.png


----------



## Geostrofico (15 Dez 2009 às 11:28)

N_Fig disse:


> Há estão? Então onde os posso consultar?




No IM. Onde é que haveria de ser?. Telefona para lá ou vai á biblioteca deles!


----------



## irpsit (19 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

No fundo, eu tenho concluído que vale a pena escutar toda a gente neste fórum, desde o Ecotretas até aos defensores do Aquecimento global. Todos temos lançado pontos importantes a ter em consideração.

Porque eu coloquei aquelas questões, a meu ver importantes, e pelo menos uma coisa estou a aperceber-me:

*Podemos afirmar, com bastante evidêndia, que o actual período não é o mais quente dos últimos 5000 anos.* Que pelo menos o máximo do Holoceno há 3000 anos, foi mais quente (a confirmar pelos "fósseis" de árvores da Gronelândia e também Alpes)
E pelos vistos a confirmar pelo registro dos glaciares o Máximo Medieval foi mais quente que o actual. Pelo menos às latitudes nórdicas. Portanto, o período seria apenas um aquecimento que se segue à Little Ice Age.

Isto invalida o Aquecimento Global causado pelo Homem? Não.
A questão continua: 
*- O quanto nós contribuimos? 
- Será que o forcing (agora arrefecimento) solar, poderá retroceder o aquecimento? Essa é uma grande questão.
- Ou será que se aumentarmos exponencialmente a poluição, poderemos ser nós o factor principal das mudanças climáticas?*Isto é um assunto muito sério. Porque um erro civilizacional desses, será uma péssima escolha.

O aquecimento pós 1980 também pode ser apenas forcing solar (aumento de input solar). Mas o arrefecimento desde 1999 ou 2006 é um espaço de tempo muito pequeno para extrapolar qualquer nova tendência tb, derivada do actual mínimo solar!!
*-Penso que cientificamente sou obrigado a manter uma atitude aberta e de dúvida. Mantenho-me aberto a ambos cenários, mesmo os mais extremos*
*Principalmente após eventos recentes como as vagas de calor europeu de 2003, 2006 ou 2008, ou vagas recentes de frio, todas elas históricas!*

Agora, a questão, devemos apostar nas energias renováveis, proteger as florestas, etc, etc: no *grosso da preocupação ecológica*, já eu não vejo qualquer dúvida.

Imaginem uma CATASTROFE ainda mais horrorosa: que a destruição das nossas florestas e as emissões, aliadas à restante poluição/desflorestação, perturba não só o ciclo do carbono mas o ciclo da água na atmosfera e correntes oceânicas; causando um futuro de extremos climáticos, para ambas as direcções; um clima bem mais seco e instável, com precipitações pontuais e intensas, e ocorrência de mais extremos de frio polar, alternando com vagas de calor anormal.* Não é isto que está a acontecer actualmente?*

Espero pelo vosso feedback


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

TVE2 transmite neste momento o comentário *"La Corriente del Golfo y la próxima glaciacion"*

Existe um vídeo com parte do documentário aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

Gerofil disse:


> TVE2 transmite neste momento o comentário *"La Corriente del Golfo y la próxima glaciacion"*
> 
> Existe um vídeo com parte do documentário aqui.



Bom comentário 

Wallace Smith Broecker já fez também um documentário pra BBC, ele é o principal protagonista nos estudos das mudanças na corrente do golfo poderem afectar o clima a nível mundial.


----------



## Port (4 Jan 2010 às 17:53)

Rui Sousa disse:


> Da Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Greenland#Norse_settlement):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse é um argumento falacioso, a desertificação da Gronelândia foi pura responsabilidade do Homem, por ter destruído um frágil ecosistema com a sua exploração e consequente erosão e desertificação, o mesmo Homem que não acredito ser responsável por alterações climáticas globais, se é que são realmente significativas e globais... Que história foi aquela de emails entre cientistas nos EUA a falsear resultados sobre temperaturas?..Qualquer coisa sobre o aumento da temperatura estar a decrescer (mais) de forma não prevista?

Ao ler este forum foi curioso conhecer a quantidade de C02 que nós e os automóveis libertam. Também gostava de conhecer a quantidade libertada pelos sistemas vulcânicos, já que as erupções são em maior quantidade do que há pouco tempo se pensava porque descobriram recentemente ser possível erupções a profundidade abissal com ".. libertação de colunas colossais de CO2". Já que a actividade vulcânica e sísmica é e sempre foi tão intensa a nivel planetário, o diferencial não tornará as nossas libertações de CO2 parecerem e serem ridículas?


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2010 às 18:19)

Geostrofico disse:


> No IM. Onde é que haveria de ser?. Telefona para lá ou vai á biblioteca deles!



Eu estava a pergutar se havia uma maneira grátis de os consultar, mas já percebi que não.


----------



## adiabático (5 Jan 2010 às 05:01)

Os argumentos científicos utilizados neste debate são suficientemente complexos para serem incompreensíveis para a maioria de nós, simples curiosos. Daí que seja compreensível surgirem tantas opiniões e tantas crenças, eu acredito nisto, eu acredito naquilo...

Eu cá, acredito que a maioria de nós decide inconscientemente aquilo em que acredita devido a uma imensidão de factores onde provavelmente não deixam de estar questões de identidade ou questões afectivas. Depois é só seleccionar na nuvem de informação aquela que nos dá jeito para argumentar, e esquecer o resto. O aquecimento global é, hoje, muito mais um assunto político do que um assunto científico. É como política é um velhérrimo paradigma da sociedade ocidental, pouco mais do que a contenda entre ultra-liberais e planeadores. Nada mais, mesmo.

Para as mentes ultra-liberais, as leis fazem-se pelo confronto de interesses de indivíduos ou grupos rivais numa sociedade. Para aqueles, a comunidade científica não é um grupo de técnicos e pensadores em busca da verdade objectiva na natureza, mas um grupo de pressão a defender os seus interesses; nas afirmações da ciência não estão factos, mas argumentos... Tudo é argumentável e é legítimo que outros grupos com interesses em conflito com aqueles possam contra-argumentar e eventualmente levar a sua avante.

Para os defensores de uma actuação planeada, pelo contrário, as leis devem ser racionalmente deduzidas do melhor conhecimento disponível e ter sempre em conta não apenas os seus objectivos mas, também, todas as suas outras consequências, directas ou indirectas, estimadas o melhor que for possível.

Os primeiros tenderão sempre para a negação do aquecimento global, porque são dominados pelo impulso inconsciente de recusar toda e qualquer ameaça à sua total liberdade de acção; os segundos tenderão a afirmá-lo, em parte porque a sua forma de ver o mundo exige uma lógica expressa em consequências e a ideia de uma "catástrofe global" dessa magnitude preenche essa necessidade; em parte, também, porque vê na magnitude das consequências uma oportunidade para impôr restrições à ala "liberalizante" por via do imperativo moral e categórico que, para a mente verdadeiramente racional, sempre será mais válido do que qualquer negociação.

Eu não tenho grandes dúvidas quanto à minha posição na contenda e não preciso de dominar dossiers ultra-especializados para isso. Basta olhar para outros exemplos, como o que aconteceu no Mar de Aral, para sentir que há uma dimensão de horror na capacidade do Homem para mudar todo o meio. É uma adesão emocional e inelutável da minha parte que me faz, independentemente dos factos, simpatizar mais com quem se preocupa com o aquecimento global, do que com quem não se quer preocupar: moralmente, aqueles têm uma atitude positiva, ainda que estejam enganados nos factos, pois procuram que se faça o que está certo; os segundos têm uma atitude moralmente negativa, porque procuram que se possa fazer tudo até que se prove em definitivo que está errado. Os primeiros crêem que a humanidade deve aperfeiçoar-se, os segundos crêem que a humanidade deve apenas evitar tornar-se excessivamente grosseira...


----------



## Port (5 Jan 2010 às 16:33)

Bom texto, excepto a divisão final em dois grupos, porque não me revejo em nenhum e tenho afinidades com ambos 

Neste momento preocupa-me muito mais o antropocentrismo que nos retira ao nosso lugar na natureza, que legitima os ataques constantes às redes biológicas, a toda a biosfera, por formas mais ou menos regionais, com consequências mais graves para a nossa sobrevivência, tanto física como cultural, do que impactos fisico-quimicos, sobre os quais não temos definitivamente a última palavra, e para o qual existem soluções não aplicadas. Mais do que a informação que é disponibilizada, preocupa-me sempre a que falta, meias-verdades apenas produzem mentiras.

O que se passa neste momento é um circo completo, e apesar de ateu de forma natural e irreversível, não é sem um sorriso, que me vêm à memória a imagem de Cristo no Templo de chicote na mão...De qualquer forma, vivemos no mundo definido pelo preconceito, o que apenas tem alicerces na desonestidade, e de uma forma ou outra, vamos todos pagar "o aquecimento global" com ou sem ciência..

Nem a ciência nem o clima pertencem ao perceptível humano comum, quaisquer fenómenos meteorológicos são irrevelantes na sua medida à escala humana, quer seja Neve no Algarve, ou outro fenómeno qualquer, por mim é me impossível acreditar num aquecimento ou graves alterações atmosféricas, pela simples percepção, mas parece que toda a gente está convencida que sim, sem prestar qualquer atenção à ciência.. Como dizia o outro, o que parece, é..


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2010 às 17:02)

Sinceramente, se julgava que a maioria dos cientistas na defesa do aquecimento global, eram honestos, agora começo a ter uma opinião diferente.
Naturalmente mantenho-me céptico quer face a um aquecimento, quer a um arrefecimento, quer à teoria convencional, quer às alternativas.

Hoje estava a ler a notícia da BBC sobre a neve e o frio (maior das últimas décadas) na maioria da Europa. Só por si, este episódio corresponde a um falhanço tremendo das previsões sazonais que davam um Inverno quente. Aliás tem sido a norma os sucessivos falhanços "2007 vai ser o ano mais quente", "2008 vai ser o ano mais quente", "2009 pode vir a ficar no top10 dos mais quentes"

Já aborrece tanta manipulação. Existe um "bias" tremendo. Não há qualquer objectividade típica da ciência. Como dizia, estava a ler a notícia sobre o frio e eles mostram um gráfico (a figura 4) com o desvio da temperatura de Dezembro de 2009 e mostra UK com desvio negativo mas Europa Central e Sul com desvio positivo. 

Ora, algo está errado, pois eu sei que na Áustria o desvio foi negativo, e também restante Europa Central e Leste. O gráfico não corresponde à verdade, ou seja, para mim é uma prova pessoal da manipulação (agora à descarada) que está a ocorrer. Mas como pode isto ser reportado num meio supostamente tão conceituado como a BBC??

Muitos dos cépticos puxam de argumentos falsos, é verdade, por exemplo, evocando o recuo da maioria dos glaciares (redondamente falso); mas pelo menos num ponto eles têm razão: o outro lado (os media, defensores do aquecimento global) estão a manipular os factos. Já são uns casos a seguir aos outros.

Parece-me que ambos os lados estão a manipular, e ao seu interesse. E isto não serve em nada a humanidade, a sociedade, ou o planeta.

EDIT: hoje a BBC publicou outro vídeo e volta a mostrar a mesma "mentira": que pode estar no UK mas quente do sudeste europeu e atlântico-norte (não é verdade!!)


----------



## adiabático (8 Jan 2010 às 02:39)

Algumas discussões beneficiam com o calor do debate. Esta não. Sobretudo nestes últimos dois anos, tem sobretudo subido o tom acusatório entre defensores do aquecimento global, e seus detractores. Por favor! Este não é um assunto para se discutir em referendo! Vou ficando convencido de que não é assunto para se discutir de todo. Os argumentos técnicos (sobretudo o "hard data", mais do que as interpretações) são largamente desconhecidos, eventualmente manipulados mas essencialmente incompreensíveis para a maioria das pessoas. O espírito crítico treina-se também pela inércia em assumir uma posição num debate (ainda que isto possa ser impopular, por vezes). Passa pelo hábito de experimentar "argumentar como o adversário", ainda que simpatizemos com uma linha de argumentação por razões essencialmente emocionais (como já defendi antes), e isso é tanto mais difícil quanto mais habituados estamos a defender com diatribes de falácia e sofisma a nossa equipa de futebol. Os media, seja a BBC ou a TVI, são facilmente transformados em eco do lado mais irracional de uma sociedade (pois é o mais facilmente manipulável e aquele por onde melhor se vende).

Quem realmente se preocupa com o assunto, preocupa-se com as consequências da actividade humana no planeta, segundo o paradigma actual ("one way flow", o processo fatal de extracção de recursos, sua transformação, consumo e acumulação final como detritos inúteis e muitas vezes tóxicos). O aquecimento global é uma questão secundária, apenas um corolário ou uma consequência eventual deste comportamento. Saber se é um facto ou um mito, é irrelevante, porque sabemos que há avanço dos desertos, desmatação de florestas, erosão, salinização por más práticas de cultivo, intoxicação de reservas de água doce por fertilizantes agrícolas, enfim - muitas razões para mudar de comportamento e promover essa mudança na sociedade. Até era capaz de jurar que os que menos interesse têm nessa mudança são os principais por detrás dos argumentos de AMBOS os lados da contenda... Como a gente urbana gosta de se mostrar informada e assertiva, dão-nos assuntos e polémica para nos manter entretidos, enquanto continuam a transformar a agricultura no mundo em monocultra de cereais transgénicos e a expulsar as populações rurais para as cidades como "ex-patriados", "sem-terra", para que as grandes fazendas possam produzir com os seus tractores o funje para alimentar as populações das cidades...


----------



## adiabático (8 Jan 2010 às 03:14)

Port disse:


> excepto a divisão final em dois grupos, porque não me revejo em nenhum e tenho afinidades com ambos



Creio que as pessoas que fazem uso da sua inteligência tendem a expressar a mesma opinião. Mas creio, tembém, que a nossa cultura contemporânea é herdeira de uma tradição de oposição de paradigmas e, também, que a identificação de eixos cardeais é importante para orientar um raciocínio, ainda que queiramos seguir e, desejavelmente, sigamos uma direcção que não é coincidente com nenhum deles... É importante planear, para que todos nos possamos realizar livremente, agindo dentro de limites razoáveis. Costumo defender, também, que o ordenamento do território deveria passar mais pelo estudo e explicação à sociedade do próprio território, do que pela decisão "vinda de cima", mas... em que sociedade? Quanto mais informada e responsável for uma sociedade, menos necessidade tem de impôr limites, pois estes são respeitados "naturalmente", por "bom senso". Não será à toa que o liberalismo começou dentro de uma elite e que os mesmos liberais que se consideravam revolucionários no final do século XVIII, cinquenta anos mais tarde chamavam "radicais" e loucos aos que defendiam ideias ainda mais igualitárias. O exercício da liberdade exige cultura ateniense e disciplina espartana.

O debate sobre o aquecimento global está a ser, para mim, o exemplo de como os EUA contemporâneos conseguiram exportar para o resto do mundo o lado mais perverso do seu sistema democrático, que tem muitos outros méritos. No sistema judicial adversarial considera-se que a "verdade" é encontrada através do confronto entre argumentos opostos, dando valor vinculativo a uma avaliação subjectiva de factos e argumentos. Ao trazer a ciência para a rua (ou para os telejornais) a classe política serve-se da predisposição da sociedade para aceitar como facto o melhor argumento. E para aceitar um bom argumento como "dúvida razoável". A classe política faz o que quer porque mantém a população num estado de ansiedade permanente, sem saber para onde ir.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 17:01)

Revejo-me em tudo o que disseste.

É um mundo que está em larga medida corrumpido (ciência, política, indústria, economia, agricultura, media, o poder, até a cultura urbana, e sobretudo a nossa sustentabilidade para com o planeta). Enquanto isso, são os ecossistemas destruídos, o planeta poluído, e milhares de espécies extinta. Isto é a nossa espécie que se orgulha de se considerar inteligente e civilizada.



adiabático disse:


> Quem realmente se preocupa com o assunto, preocupa-se com as consequências da actividade humana no planeta, segundo o paradigma actual ("one way flow", o processo fatal de extracção de recursos, sua transformação, consumo e acumulação final como detritos inúteis e muitas vezes tóxicos). O aquecimento global é uma questão secundária, apenas um corolário ou uma consequência eventual deste comportamento. Saber se é um facto ou um mito, é irrelevante, porque sabemos que há avanço dos desertos, desmatação de florestas, erosão, salinização por más práticas de cultivo, intoxicação de reservas de água doce por fertilizantes agrícolas, enfim - muitas razões para mudar de comportamento e promover essa mudança na sociedade. Até era capaz de jurar que os que menos interesse têm nessa mudança são os principais por detrás dos argumentos de AMBOS os lados da contenda... Como a gente urbana gosta de se mostrar informada e assertiva, dão-nos assuntos e polémica para nos manter entretidos, enquanto continuam a transformar a agricultura no mundo em monocultra de cereais transgénicos e a expulsar as populações rurais para as cidades como "ex-patriados", "sem-terra", para que as grandes fazendas possam produzir com os seus tractores o funje para alimentar as populações das cidades...


----------



## Rui Sousa (8 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

adiabático disse:


> A classe política faz o que quer porque mantém a população num estado de ansiedade permanente, sem saber para onde ir.



Infelizmente concordo plenamente.

As questões mais importantes e com maior impacto no nosso futuro (da gestão de recursos, da poluição, da qualidade dos alimentos que ingerimos, da nossa sanidade e tranquilidade) ficam de fora do debate porque não há tempo de antena, nem receptividade.

Vivemos num momento de euforia, pânico e agressividade. Estes sentimentos são induzidos pelos poderes através dos meios de comunicação, e a ciência acaba por não ser o mais importante, a distracção sim.

Agora que existe uma causa ambientalista que move massas como nenhuma outra, as outras causas ambientalistas ficam em segundo plano e acabam por desaparecer. Enquanto os activistas e os media estiverem ocupados com o CO2 há muita coisa de deixa de ser auditada popularmente, deixando espaço a abusos de poder. É um estratagema bem conhecido dos demagogos que, debaixo de uma mascara populista, apelam aos sentimentos comuns para guiar a maioria a caminho dos interesses das minorias que exercem a demagogia.

Este comentário vale para vale para ambos os lados da contenda.


----------



## abrantes (9 Jan 2010 às 22:07)




----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2010 às 18:20)

O facto de em 2006, 2007, 2008 e 2009 ter nevado às cotas baixas em Portugal, além de terem existido invernos invulgarmente frios no Hemisfério Norte (excepto em 2007) é um facto que tem que ser tido em conta em *consideração*.

Não quer dizer que a tendência para o aquecimento não exista, mas mostra claramente um padrão cíclico (que aliás existiu ao longo do século XX). E sendo assim, é perfeitamente aceitável termos as nossas dúvidas. Estando o ciclo solar em mínimo profundo, poderemos esperar até 2020 para verificar se o arrefecimento vai mesmo continuar ou não.

Há que ter também em consideração a *oscilação norte-atlântica *que está negativa (AA na Islândia, depressões nos Açores) ao contrário do habitual. Esta situação arrasta a jet stream para sul, e facilita as entradas de frio no Inverno, e verões chuvosos/frescos. Mas não creio que seja o único factor, já que o Inverno está a ser igualmente muito frio na Ásia e na América do Norte (algo que ocorreu também o ano passado, e um pouco nos últimos anos). Do mesmo modo, os anos 60 viram invernos muito rigorosos quando a actividade solar continuava elevada, o que não permite concluir nada.

Independente disto, sou completamente a favor da criação de uma sociedade muito mais ecológica e sustentável. Emitir grandes quantidades de CO2 (transportes, industrias) não me parece muito inteligente.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2010 às 23:54)

*ONU admite erro em dados sobre aquecimento global*

LUÍS NAVES

A maior autoridade mundial em mudanças climáticas admitiu ontem que foram cometidos erros no cálculo das estimativas sobre um dos principais indicadores de aquecimento global: o desaparecimento dos glaciares nos Himalaias. Em comunicado, o Painel Intergovernamental para as Mudanças Climáticas (IPCC) reconheceu que no seu quarto relatório, publicado em 2007, certos "padrões de provas não foram aplicados correctamente".
Esta admissão de erro surge semanas depois do fracasso da Cimeira de Copenhaga e após a polémica que ficou conhecida por Climategate. Esta controvérsia, que começou com a divulgação de e-mails pondo em causa dados científicos, afectou profundamente a posição dos defensores da tese do aquecimento global. A semana já tinha sido marcada por notícias contraditórias sobre os glaciares no Alasca. Embora estes glaciares tenham perdido 42 quilómetros cúbicos de água entre 1962 e 2006, esse valor é um terço inferior ao previsto.
Mas o erro sobre os Himalaias deverá ser politicamente mais sensível. Em 2007, o IPCC divulgou uma relatório onde se afirmava que estes glaciares podiam desaparecer até 2035. A informação foi citada em todo o mundo, incluindo pelo DN. No entanto, segundo o britânico Sunday Times, a previsão sobre 2035 foi baseada numa história publicada na revista New Scientist, que por sua vez citava um cientista indiano que entretanto afirma que tudo não passou de "especulação".
A situação é mais grave tendo em conta o que afirma o autor da peça jornalística da New Scientist. Ele diz ter entrevistado Syed Hasnain após ler um artigo num jornal indiano. O cientista referiu a data de 2035, apesar da não a incluir no relatório científico, na altura (1999) ainda não publicado em revistas especializadas. Nesse relatório, Hasnain mencionava que as suas observações diziam respeito a uma parte dos glaciares, não a toda a região. A parte mais inacreditável desta história é como informação tão pouco sólida se transformou numa posição do IPCC.
O artigo do Times que levou o IPCC a retractar-se cita um cientista britânico que faz contas muito simples em relação aos glaciares da região: alguns têm 300 metros de espessura e se derretessem a uma média de cinco metros por ano, o seu desaparecimento levaria mesmo assim 60 anos. Ora, eles estão a perder gelo a um ritmo de decímetros ou mesmo centímetros por ano. Apesar da data ser irrealista e haver acusações de que se tratava de "ciência vudu", o IPCC ignorou as críticas.
O eventual desaparecimento dos glaciares nos Himalaias teria consequências gravíssimas no abastecimento de rios que servem um sexto da população mundial. Há 15 mil glaciares na região dos Himalaias e a sua superfície total ronda meio milhão de quilómetros quadrados. O IPCC insiste que se trata apenas de um erro em 3 mil páginas.

DN


----------



## Fernandobrasil (24 Jan 2010 às 21:17)

> haver acusações de que se tratava de "ciência vudu"



Ciência vudu......Sinceramente. Creio que li um grande número de artigos sobre esta questão.

Mas ciência vudu....só no artigo acima....

A insensibilidade humana. Vai saber o que significa isto. além do óbvio desejo de não esclarecer nada.

1 erro em tres mil páginas. Considerando que este erro foi. O Himalaia não vai descongelar...que evolução.

abraços


----------



## Rui Sousa (25 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Ciência vudu......Sinceramente. Creio que li um grande número de artigos sobre esta questão.



Foi Pachauri, do IPCC, quem utilizou a expressão "voodoo science" para classificar um relatório que apontava para erros nos relatório do IPCC. um glaciologista indiano afirmou que os resultados apresentados no relatório do IPCC estariam errados, e eram claramente exagerados. Pachauri não gostou das criticas e atacou.  

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/environment/global-warming/Glaciologist-demands-apology-from-Pachauri-for-voodoo-remark/articleshow/5477796.cms

Mas o tiro saiu-lhe pela culatr, na realidade o estudo original mencionava o ano 2350, alguém se enganou a copiar, depois alguém copiou sem verificar, outra pessoa copiou sem verificar e houve ainda alguém que sabia que se tratava de um erro mas achou que 2035 era um número mais bonito para pressionar os politicos (demagogia? manipulação?)... 

http://www.nytimes.com/cwire/2010/01/21/21climatewire-climate-science-panel-apologizes-for-himalay-25267.html






Melhor ainda, quem se enganou e trocou 2350 por 2035 foi, obviamente, promovido para liderar uma investigação sobre o desaparecimento dos glaciares, com dinheiro que a união europeia disponibilizou. 

http://climateaudit.org/2010/01/23/pachauri-and-high-noon/

Agora que já estou enjoado vou-me deitar


----------



## Fernandobrasil (25 Jan 2010 às 03:35)

Rui....obrigado...realmente existia a citação.
"voodoo science"

Todas pós terremoto.

horrível.


----------



## Rui Sousa (25 Jan 2010 às 11:10)

Depois de tantos a anos a ignorar criticas porque vinham do "oil money", parece que nos cientistas que colaboram com  IPCC também existem casos de manipulação que têm por trás o "research money":

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/columnists/christopherbooker/7062667/Pachauri-the-real-story-behind-the-Glaciergate-scandal.html 

Este tema é cada vez mais escabroso e triste. A ciência é quem mais perde com todas estas politiquices. As guerras entre "oil money" e "research money" custam dinheiro aos contribuintes, ora por pagar verem alternativas ao petroleo ser afastadas e abafadas, ora por terem que pagar novos impostos para as negociatas do Cap and Trade, ora por verem o dinheiro dos velhos impostos a ser mal gerido por senhores sem escrupulos.

No meio estão os verdadeiros cientistas que dedicação e honestidade tentam fazer o seu trabalho, mas neste momento a coisa está dificil. 

O grande abraço para todos os que tratam bem a ciência, tenham paciência...


----------



## Rui Sousa (25 Jan 2010 às 12:00)

Port disse:


> Esse é um argumento falacioso, a desertificação da Gronelândia foi pura responsabilidade do Homem, por ter destruído um frágil ecosistema com a sua exploração e consequente erosão e desertificação



O tema é que as bétulas que cresciam nesses fjords pertencem à subespécie _Betula pubescens tortuosa_ que cresce em climas subpolares oceânicos, onde os ditos fjords já não se enquadram por serem hoje mais frios que no período medieval.

Segundo a Wikipedia aquela espécie de Bétula cresce em zonas Dfc, Dwc, Dfd e Dw (segundo a classificação de Koppen)  quando a groenelandia está hoje com um clima ET e Ef:






E mesmo que aceitemos que as bétulas que lá existiam desapareceram por culpa do homem, o que dizer dos arbustos de salgueiro?


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2010 às 19:36)

É isso Rui Sousa,

Eu tb estive na Islândia e o que verifiquei é o clima actualmente é bem mais frio do que era no século 1000-1100, quando a ilha foi colonizada. Nos séculos que se seguiram o clima ficou muito mais frio, a população quase reduzida a zero. Desde 1850, o clima voltou a aquecer na Islândia, mas continua ainda muito mais frio do que era há mil anos atrás.

Não é só os dados das árvores. São os relatos da vida das pessoas dessa altura, e são os dados dos glaciares. Haviam mais árvores, os glaciares estavam bem mais recuados do que hoje, a população até crescia cereais, centeio se não estou em erro.

Aqui na Áustria, é a mesma coisa, se observarmos os dados dos glaciares. E há 1000 anos atrás, cresciam árvores apenas 200 metros acima onde hoje existe um glaciar que está a deixar esses "fósseis" a descoberto. *Isto quer dizer que o máximo medieval foi mais quente que o máximo moderno, e isto é verdade pelo menos no caso da Islândia e da Áustria.*

O que acham disto?



Rui Sousa disse:


> O tema é que as bétulas que cresciam nesses fjords pertencem à subespécie _Betula pubescens tortuosa_ que cresce em climas subpolares oceânicos, onde os ditos fjords já não se enquadram por serem hoje mais frios que no período medieval.
> 
> Segundo a Wikipedia aquela espécie de Bétula cresce em zonas Dfc, Dwc, Dfd e Dw (segundo a classificação de Koppen)  quando a groenelandia está hoje com um clima ET e Ef:
> 
> E mesmo que aceitemos que as bétulas que lá existiam desapareceram por culpa do homem, o que dizer dos arbustos de salgueiro?


----------



## pedrofreak (29 Jan 2010 às 13:47)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



Mário Barros disse:


> Se calhar a linha está associada á paragem da corrente do Golfo ou então a uma descida dos ventos polares pelo globo em ambos os hemisférios. Afinal o nosso planeta funciona com dois motores de frio e um de calor ou então tambem pode ser um novo eixo de inclinação face a terra so sol.
> 
> O estado natural do nosso planeta é estar gelado.
> 
> ...


claro a culpa e do homem sem duvida,poluiçao atmosferica,humidade no ar(das chuvas fortes e nao so),também aquele iceberg que se falou ha tempos que esta em direcçao ,desde o polo norte ao sul,em relaçao ao aquecimento global,duvido muito pois cada ano que passa os nossos invernos sao mais violentos com muito frio,chuva,neve-(nao aqui mas nos países nordicos e interiores),os veroes sao mais frios e com menos sol,portanto,temos mais tempo frio e chuvoso   do que bom tempo 
preparem-se para o pior...  a ver vamos...


----------



## meteo (30 Jan 2010 às 02:16)

" O estado natural do planeta é estar gelado " A sério?
Até fiquei com frio só de ler as ultimas mensagens do frio horrivel que vem ai.
 
E que não se continue a brincar com o facto do homem poder ou não  interferir no ambiente.Que eu saiba,que se dá no 7ºano, a fotossintese( feita pelas árvores e plantas)é um processo que através do dióxido de carbono se liberta oxigénio. Se continuarmos a aumentar os niveis de dióxido de carbono de forma exponencial,e se há cada vez mais desflorestação,não sei como se vai produzir oxigénio para compensar o dióxido de carbono produzido em excesso.
Por magia não é de certeza.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2010 às 02:41)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



pedrofreak disse:


> claro a culpa e do homem sem duvida,poluiçao atmosferica,humidade no ar(das chuvas fortes e nao so),também aquele iceberg que se falou ha tempos que esta em direcçao ,desde o polo norte ao sul,em relaçao ao aquecimento global,duvido muito pois cada ano que passa os nossos invernos sao mais violentos com muito frio,chuva,neve-(nao aqui mas nos países nordicos e interiores),*os veroes sao mais frios e com menos sol,portanto,temos mais tempo frio e chuvoso   do que bom tempo *



Será que vivemos no mesmo país? 

Ora venham daí os dados que provem isso.
É que nos relatórios climatológicos mensais que o IM publica, raramente se vê um mês em que o número de horas de sol seja inferior ao normal. E entende-se por normal o período considerado entre 1961-1990 e mais recentemente 1971-2000. O que significa que horas de sol, em relação ao passado, há-as cada vez mais.

E quanto à chuva, ainda há 2 meses parte do país estava em seca grave.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2010 às 13:31)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



pedrofreak disse:


> claro a culpa e do homem sem duvida,poluiçao atmosferica,humidade no ar(das chuvas fortes e nao so),também aquele iceberg que se falou ha tempos que esta em direcçao ,desde o polo norte ao sul,em relaçao ao aquecimento global,duvido muito pois cada ano que passa os nossos invernos sao mais violentos com muito frio,chuva,neve-(nao aqui mas nos países nordicos e interiores),*os veroes sao mais frios e com menos sol,portanto,temos mais tempo frio e chuvoso   do que bom tempo *preparem-se para o pior...  a ver vamos...



O ano passado o Verão foi tão frio, que registei cerca de 55 noites tropicais, até em Outubro tive noites tropicais, muito acima da média 1971-2000, tive o Outono mais seco desde de 1981, o Inverno leva quase 2ºC de anomalia positiva, engraçado, e sol aqui não falta seja de Inverno ou de Verão Eu até digo mais, isto de 2012 não passa, por isso, vou gozar o máximo da vida até lá, que a 21 de Dezembro de 2012 acaba o mundo e nasce um novo mundo.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jan 2010 às 16:02)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



pedrofreak disse:


> claro a culpa e do homem sem duvida,poluiçao atmosferica,humidade no ar(das chuvas fortes e nao so),também aquele iceberg que se falou ha tempos que esta em direcçao ,desde o polo norte ao sul,em relaçao ao aquecimento global,duvido muito pois cada ano que passa os nossos invernos sao mais violentos com muito frio,chuva,neve-(nao aqui mas nos países nordicos e interiores),*os veroes sao mais frios e com menos sol,portanto,temos mais tempo frio e chuvoso   do que bom tempo *
> preparem-se para o pior...  a ver vamos...



Estes últimos varão e outono de frio não tiveram nada, principalmente o outono. Menos horas de sol também não estou a ver onde e quando. E na chuva, 2009 foi mais um ano com chuva abaixo do normal... (Por falar nisso, onde está o relatório de 2009 do IM?).


----------



## pedrofreak (1 Fev 2010 às 09:57)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



algarvio1980 disse:


> O ano passado o Verão foi tão frio, que registei cerca de 55 noites tropicais, até em Outubro tive noites tropicais, muito acima da média 1971-2000, tive o Outono mais seco desde de 1981, o Inverno leva quase 2ºC de anomalia positiva, engraçado, e sol aqui não falta seja de Inverno ou de Verão Eu até digo mais, isto de 2012 não passa, por isso, vou gozar o máximo da vida até lá, que a 21 de Dezembro de 2012 acaba o mundo e nasce um novo mundo.



vai mesmo acabar o mundo?é é apenas um boato  ?
no joke please...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2010 às 12:53)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global? - Courrier internacional*



pedrofreak disse:


> vai mesmo acabar o mundo?é é apenas um boato  ?
> no joke please...



É apenas ciência catastrofista de forma a intimidar as populações


----------



## pedrofreak (1 Fev 2010 às 14:37)

ah ok  eu ca sou om moço,tenho me portado bem


----------



## rijo (2 Fev 2010 às 19:08)

*UK scientist: Climate docs maybe stolen by spies*

LONDON (AP) - Well-funded U.S. lobbyists or a foreign intelligence agency may have been behind the theft of climate e-mails from the University of East Anglia last year, the former chief scientific adviser to the British government said Monday.

David King was quoted in The Independent newspaper as saying the theft of more than 1,000 e-mails and other documents from a server at the university's climate research center last year seemed too professional to be the result of a lone hacker.

"I know there's a possibility they had a good hacker working for these people, but it was an extraordinarily sophisticated operation," King told the paper. "There are several bodies of people who could do this sort of work. There are national intelligence agencies and it seems to me that it was such a group of people."

King didn't name any specific agency or lobbying group. In a brief telephone interview with the AP from Italy, he cautioned that he was not involved in the police investigation or the university's inquiry into the hacking, both of which are still ongoing.

He said powerful business interests in the United States had devoted a huge amount of money "to destabilize the science of climate change" and probability pointed either to someone acting on their behalf or to foreign spies.

The leaked e-mails exploded across Internet last November and were seized upon by skeptics as proof climate scientists had exaggerated or invented the threat of man-made climate change. An AP review showed the scientists stonewalled skeptics and discussed hiding data - but provided no proof the science of global warming itself was being faked.

No one had been arrested or charged in the attack. Police declined comment on King's statements.

King, who was Britain's top science adviser from 2000 to 2007 and once lectured at the University of East Anglia, said the sometimes nasty e-mails laid bare the weakness of the United Nations' Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, a U.N.-affiliated group charged with setting out the scientific establishment's best guess of how the climate is changing.

"This is an artificial way of seeking consensus among the scientific community," King told AP, adding that those who challenge the panel's assessment "are seen to be rocking the boat, and this in my view is extremely unfortunate."


----------



## Rui Sousa (2 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

rijo disse:


> *
> "I know there's a possibility they had a good hacker working for these people, but it was an extraordinarily sophisticated operation," King told the paper. "There are several bodies of people who could do this sort of work. There are national intelligence agencies and it seems to me that it was such a group of people."*


*

Ou qualquer miúdo com um Magalhães ligado à rede da Universidade por Wireless  

Copiar emails de um servidor de mail nem devia ser chamado de hacking...*


----------



## irpsit (3 Fev 2010 às 16:09)

Voltando à ciência, vejam este site.
É um simulador muito bom, que permite ver as medições de satélite das temperaturas nos oceanos e a vários níveis da atmosfera, nos últimos anos:

http://discover.itsc.uah.edu/amsutemps/execute.csh?amsutemps

*Ao nível dos oceanos*, a temperatura estava alta em 2003-2005, desceu em 2007-2008 e voltou a subir em 2009, continuando a subida (superior a 2003-2005) em 2010. *A tendência segue bem a evolução dos El Ninos e La Ninas*: houve uma la nina (arrefecimento) em 2007 e actualmente estámos em el nino. O que é de realçar é 2009 e 2010 serem os valores mais elevados de temperatura!!
*
Ao nível da superfície terrestre* a situação é semelhante; houve subida de subida desde 1998 até estabilizar em 2005-2007, depois desceu ligeiramente em 2008 e os valores 2009-2010 voltam a ser superiores, e desde a segunda metade de 2009 as temperaturas são das mais elevadas.

*Ao nível dos 4km da atmosfera*, a evolução é diferença: houve subida mais ou menos contínua entre 1998 até 2005-2006, depois uma pequena descida até 2008, e voltou a subir mais em 2009 e 2010. Tal como ao nível dos oceanos, a temperatura em Janeiro de 2010 é a mais alta!

*Aos níveis mais altos da atmosfera (36km),* a situação é diferente: a temperatura subiu de 1998 a 2002-2003 (provavelmente até ao máximo solar), despois desceu sempre até final de 2008 e primeira metade de 2009 (provavelmente por ser o mínimo solar); em 2009-2010 a temperatura volta a subir. *É muito claro que a temperatura segue a tendência da actividade solar.*

*Aos níveis médios, 17km*, a situação é semelhante também: tendência de subida entre 1998 a 2003, depois descida até 2009 e parece haver uma pequena tendência de subida recentemente (provavelmente existe desfasamento em relação aos níveis mais altos da atmosfera: esta demora mais algum tempo a arrefecer e a aquecer)

A nveis mais baixos, 11km, a temperatura sobe de 1998 a 2002-2004, arrefeceu desde 2004 até 2008, e voltou a subir nos últimos dois anos. 

Que conclusões podemos tirar?
- a atmosfera parece aquecer a arrefecer em sintonia com os ciclos solares (estando presentemente a sair dum mínimo), e esse efeito é mais nítido aos níveis altos, e aos níveis mais baixos ocorre desfasamento do aquecimento. Aos níveis mais baixos, ocorre um aquecimento significativo desde 2008, que é resultante do El Nino.
- tb é curioso observar que algumas das mais excepcionais vagas de calor foram precisamente entre 2003-2006, e ocorre depois uma incidência de mais eventos frios, embora esta tendência vá provavelmente reverter. Ao nivel terrestre, 2009 foi um ano quente; o ano aqui na Áustria fez perfeito jus a esta observação.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

YR MON GLOBE NH SH TROPICS

2009   1   0.304   0.443   0.165   -0.036

2009   2   0.347   0.678   0.016   0.051

2009   3   0.206   0.310   0.103   -0.149

2009   4   0.091   0.126   0.055   -0.010


----------



## irpsit (6 Fev 2010 às 13:51)

Aqui tens um gráfico mais actual.
Pode ter sido um dos Invernos mais frios dos últimos 25 anos, nos EUA, China, e Europa do Norte, mas o Janeiro de 2010 foi dos meses mais quentes desde que há medições de satélite. E porquê? Porque temos um El Nino e um AO negativo.

Que acham das medições de satélite que mostrei atrás das várias camadas da atmosfera? Aos níveis mais altos, a temperatura segue a actividade solar, aos níveis mais baixos, segue os ciclos oceânicos, que provavelmente são originários no input solar, embora com desfasamento.

O facto de Janeiro de 2010 estar a ter uma subida apesar da reduzida actividade solar pode ser um facto a favor da teoria do aquecimento global. Mesmo quando o aquecimento ainda é pequeno. E também não nos esqueçámos que estámos em El Nino. O importante no debate é sermos verdadeiros e procurarmos a verdade.

A julgar por padrões de anos anteriores, este ano poderá vir a ser semelhante a 2003, Inverno bastante frio, Verão muito quente.


----------



## Rafael Santos (7 Fev 2010 às 15:57)

Existe o mesmo debate no BAZ. Quem quiser acompanhar..:
http://www.abaixodezero.com/viewforum.php?f=39


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

O detalhado mapeamento das mudanças ao longo das bordas das camadas de gelo da Groelândia e da Antártica mostram o acelerado derretimento de suas geleiras. Agindo como rios que fluem para o mar, as geleiras na borda das grandes camadas de gelo da Groenlândia e da Antártica alimentam uma corrente de gelo no oceano. Algumas geleiras se movem lentamente, mas outras desafiam o ritmo  glacial  e a velocidade para o oceano a velocidades superiores a 100 metros por ano. Muitas das geleiras que se deslocam mais rapidamente, estão apresentando um aumentando em sua velocidade de deslocamento em direção ao mar, onde ao derreterem as plataformas de gelo, acabam adicionando uma quantidade crescente de gelo no oceano, e assim, elevando o nível do mar. A perda de gelo devido à aceleração das geleiras é tão mal compreendida, escreve o glaciologista Hamish Pritchard e colegas em um artigo de setembro de 2009, na revista Nature, que ninguém sabe o quanto essas geleiras afetarão o nível do mar ao longo do próximo século.





*Imagem de Hamish D. Pritchard, Robert J. Arthern, David G. Vaughan e Laura A. Edwards, British Antarctic Survey e University of Bristol. Publicada originalmente na revista Nature. Legendas de Holli Riebeek. Instrumento: ICESat - GLAS*

Para compreender o quanto esta rápida movimentação dos glaciares está mudando as camadas de gelo, Pritchard, da  British Antarctic Survey, e seus colegas Robert Arthern, David Vaughan e Laura Edwards conceberam um novo método para mapear a mudança de elevação utilizando dados do satélite  ICESat, da NASA. Estas imagens ilustram as mudanças nas bordas das camadas de gelo entre 2003 e 2007, como foi observado pelo ICESat. Os locais onde o os glaciares derreteram a partir de gelo perdido ao longo do tempo estão em vermelho, enquanto que as áreas onde as geleiras ou a camada de gelo ganhou gelo estão em azul. Áreas que não fizeram parte da análise estão em cinza. Os dados estão em faixas estreitas, representados pelas linhas de passagem que compõem a imagem.

    ICESat (Ice, Cloud,and land Elevation Satellite) é uma missão do sistema de Observação da Terra responsável por medir o balanço de massas das camadas de gelo, altura de nuvens e de aerossóis, bem como a topografia do terreno e as características da vegetação. A missão ICESat irá fornecer dados de elevação multianuais necessários para determinar o balanço da massa da camada de gelo, bem como informações sobre as propriedades das nuvens, especialmente para as nuvens estratosféricas, comuns sobre as áreas polares. Também irá fornecer os dados da topografia e da vegetação ao redor do globo, para além da cobertura polar específica das camadas de gelo da Groenlândia e da  Antártica.

As maiores áreas de gelo perdido estão localizadas ao longo das costas noroeste e sudeste da Groenlândia e da costa oeste da Antártida. A rápida mudança nas geleiras ocorre na Antártida, onde algumas camadas de gelo já derreteram mais de 9 metros por ano. A taxa média de derretimento dos glaciares na Groelândia, afirmaram os autores, foi de 0,84 metros por ano. As áreas onde geleiras mais afinaram, mostradas em vermelho, irradiam a partir da costa. "Nós pensamos que as correntes quentes do oceano atingindo a costa e derretendo a geleira da frente é a causa mais provável do fluxo mais rápido da geleria", disse Pritchard. O derretimento se estende para o interior, por centenas de quilômetros adentro.

    As medidas executadas por esta equipe de pesquisa, com base em dados de satélite, são as mais detalhada até agora. O satélite ICESat hospeda um instrumento a laser, o Geoscience Laser Altimeter System, que registra a elevação, medindo o tempo que levam os flashes de luz laser para refletir da superfície da Terra e retornar ao satélite. Locais mais elevados levam menos tempo para retornar ao satélite do que um sinal refletido em de posições mais baixas na superfície. O laser mede uma faixa muito estreita de terra em cada viaduto em torno da Terra. Como resultado, a sobreposição entre as coberturas do satélite é limitada, o que torna difícil ver como uma única geleira tem mudado ao longo do tempo. Em vez de medir a mudança em apenas o centro do "X", onde duas passagens do satélite ICESat se sobrepõem, Pritchard e seus colegas analisaram as passagens que estão muito próximas uma da outra, quase se sobrepondo. Esta abordagem aumentou a quantidade de informações que os cientistas poderiam usar para controlar a mudança nas camadas de gelo. 

Fonte: Fast-Flowing Glaciers Thin Greenland and Antarctic Ice Sheets

PUBLICADO POR Rascunho Geo ©: Artigos, imagens e notícias geo-ambientais


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Fev 2010 às 18:05)

Gerofil disse:


> ninguém sabe o quanto essas geleiras afetarão o nível do mar ao longo do próximo século.
> 
> [/URL]



Já agora, queria saber se alguém me consegue esclarecer neste ponto: Será mesmo que o nível médio das águas do mar subirá devido à fusão do gelo no ártico?

Pelo Princípio de Arquimedes, a resposta é não. Este diz que ao se colocar um objecto dentro de água, este sofre uma força para cima (impulsão), que é numericamente igual ao peso do volume de água deslocado quando se colocou o objecto. No caso do gelo sobre água, este flutua, pois o gelo afunda até haver um equilíbrio entre a impulsão e o peso do próprio gelo, ficando uma parte fora de água e outra dentro (icebergs). Devido a esse equilíbrio, quando o gelo derreter, este adicionará água líquida aos oceanos, mas esta água líquida irá ocupar o espaço deixado pelo decréscimo de volume do gelo que se encontra no oceano.

Já ouvi dizer que a principal razão da subida do nível das águas tem a ver com o coeficiente de expansão térmica da água, isto é, a variação do volume da água com a temperatura. Como se pode calcular, a água ocupa um maior volume quando se aumenta a temperatura, pelo que o nível das águas subiria.

Será uma ideia errada do senso comum, a de que a causa da subida do mar é o derretimento do gelo, ou há outra explicação?


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2010 às 21:06)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Já agora, queria saber se alguém me consegue esclarecer neste ponto: Será mesmo que o nível médio das águas do mar subirá devido à fusão do gelo no ártico?
> 
> Pelo Princípio de Arquimedes, a resposta é não. Este diz que ao se colocar um objecto dentro de água, este sofre uma força para cima (impulsão), que é numericamente igual ao peso do volume de água deslocado quando se colocou o objecto. No caso do gelo sobre água, este flutua, pois o gelo afunda até haver um equilíbrio entre a impulsão e o peso do próprio gelo, ficando uma parte fora de água e outra dentro (icebergs). Devido a esse equilíbrio, quando o gelo derreter, este adicionará água líquida aos oceanos, mas esta água líquida irá ocupar o espaço deixado pelo decréscimo de volume do gelo que se encontra no oceano.
> 
> ...



O aumento do nível médio do mar, dever-se-ia não ao derretimento do gelo à superfície do oceano (gelo esse que tem um ciclo anual), mas ao derretimentos do gelo que está em terra, ou seja o volume de gelo que está na Gronelândia, norte do Canadá e Antárctica, que representa um volume imenso de água.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Fev 2010 às 22:50)

AnDré disse:


> O aumento do nível médio do mar, dever-se-ia não ao derretimento do gelo à superfície do oceano (gelo esse que tem um ciclo anual), mas ao derretimentos do gelo que está em terra, ou seja o volume de gelo que está na Gronelândia, norte do Canadá e Antárctica, que representa um volume imenso de água.



Ok, André. Assim já faz sentido, sem dúvida. De facto, tenho sempre pensado sempre no degelo em termos aquáticos, não fazia bem ideia que o degelo das zonas continentais pudesse ter um impacto tão grande num enorme Oceano (ou melhor, 3 enormes Oceanos e mais qualquer coisa...), isto é, pensava que fosse relativamente desprezável.

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2010 às 22:28)

*O mais alto responsável climático da ONU pediu a demissão*

Yvo de Boer pediu hoje a demissão do cargo de secretário executivo da Convenção da ONU para as alterações climáticas, lugar que ocupa desde Setembro de 2006, revelaram as Nações Unidas.
De Boer permanecerá no cargo até 1 de Julho deste ano - ajudando as negociações preparatórias da cimeira climática da ONU no México, que reunirá, em Novembro, 193 Estados membros - e depois vai trabalhar na empresa de consultoria KPMG, enquanto conselheiro global para o clima e sustentabilidade, e em várias universidades.
A agência noticiosa AP avança que Yvo de Boer anunciou agora a sua decisão para que o secretário-geral da ONU, Ban Ki-moon tenha tempo para encontrar o seu sucessor antes da cimeira no México.
“Trabalhar com os meus colegas no secretariado da convenção, apoiando as negociações sobre alterações climáticas, foi uma experiência tremenda”, comentou Yvo de Boer, em comunicado.
O responsável reconhece que o pedido de demissão “foi uma decisão difícil de tomar”. “Mas acredito que chegou o momento de abraçar um novo desafio, trabalhar o clima e sustentabilidade no sector privado e no sector académico”, explicou. Tanto mais que, disse, "as verdadeiras soluções devem vir das empresas"; aos Governos cabe fornecer as políticas de enquadramento necessárias.
Segundo a BBC online, Yvo de Boer garantiu que a sua decisão nada teve a ver com o fracasso da cimeira de Copenhaga (de 7 a 18 de Dezembro de 2009) em chegar a um acordo global que substitua o Protocolo de Quioto, que expira em 2012. Na realidade, o alto responsável disse ter começado a procurar emprego no final do ano passado, antes da cimeira.
A cimeira de "Copenhaga não nos deu um acordo claro em termos legais. Mas o compromisso político e a sensibilidade para caminharmos na direcção de um mundo com baixas emissões são esmagadoras. Isto exige novas parcerias com o sector empresarial e agora tenho a hipótese de ajudar a que isto aconteça", justificou.
Yvo de Boer lembrou que "os países responsáveis por 80 por cento das emissões de dióxido de carbono relacionadas com a energia submeteram planos nacionais e metas para responder às alterações climáticas. Isto sublinha o seu compromisso" para conseguirem um bom resultado na próxima cimeira, no México.
Uma saída "muito inconveniente" - Francisco Ferreira, da direcção da Quercus - Associação Nacional de Conservação da Natureza e presença já habitual nas cimeiras climáticas da ONU, considera que esta é uma saída "muito inconveniente" e feita "na pior altura". "É necessário rentabilizar o novo fôlego para a cimeira do México, trabalhar para tornar o acordo de Copenhaga vinculativo e para conseguir metas [de redução de emissões] mais ambiciosas", salientou o dirigente ambientalista ao PÚBLICO, garantindo que "não foi por causa de Yvo de Boer que Copenhaga falhou".
Yvo de Boer "tem sido a pessoa-chave, o pivô das negociações", considera Francisco Ferreira, que salienta a "enorme paciência para ouvir todas as partes, desde a sociedade civil aos diferentes países e ter sabido ponderar tudo isso". "Acho que nisso, ele foi muito bem sucedido", ainda que o seu mandato tenha registado "alguns erros pontuais", nomeadamente na cimeira de Copenhaga, na qual cerca de "20 mil representantes da sociedade civil ficaram de fora".
Francisco Ferreira antevê que escolher um sucessor será uma missão difícil. "De momento não vejo ninguém com um perfil próximo para o substituir, nem se ouvem nomes nos corredores. Não vai ser fácil chegar a um consenso".
Antes de assumir o cargo de mais alto responsável da ONU para o Clima, Yvo de Boer esteve profundamente ligado à política de Ambiente da União Europeia, enquanto sub-director geral do Ministério do Ambiente holandês. Foi nessa altura que participou na elaboração da posição europeia nas negociações no âmbito do Protocolo de Quioto. De Boer também ocupou o cargo de vice presidente da Comissão da ONU para o Desenvolvimento Sustentável, de conselheiro para o Governo da China e Banco Mundial.
Actualmente, a Convenção da ONU para as Alterações Climáticas tem 194 Estados membros e deu origem ao Protocolo de Quioto, assinado em 1997.

Helena Geraldes

PÚBLICO


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2010 às 19:41)

*La température nationale moyenne pour l’hiver 2009*2010 a été de 4,0 °C au*dessus de la normale*




CopyRight@Environnemnt Canada

D’après les données préliminaires, la température nationale moyenne pour l’hiver 2009*2010 a été de 4,0 °C au*dessus de la normale, ce qui en fait l’hiver le plus chaud depuis le début des enregistrements à l’échelle nationale en 1948. L’ancien record datait de l’hiver 2005-2006, pour lequel une température nationale moyenne de 3,9 °C au*dessus de la normale avait été enregistrée. L’hiver 1971-1972 demeure le plus froid jamais enregistré avec 3,2 °C au*dessous de la normale.

(Texto com continuação aqui)


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2010 às 13:12)




----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2010 às 11:27)

Gronelândia: temperaturas em Maio cerca de 10 ºC acima do que é normal, para além de chuvas torrenciais.





Imagem: MeteoGiornale


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2010 às 10:22)

*Abril de 2010 foi o mês mais quente de todos os tempos*

O mês de abril de 2010 foi o mês mais quente já registrado no mundo em todos os tempos, com uma temperatura média de 14,5°C, segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM). "A temperatura média combinada da superfície terrestre e dos oceanos em abril foi a mais quente (para um mês de abril), com um recorde de 14,5°C", explicou a OMM, citando dados compilados por um de seus membros, a Administração Nacional americana para os Oceanos e a Atmosfera (NOAA).
As primeiras estatísticas sobre as temperaturas terrestres ocorreram em 1880. Segundo a NOAA, a média desse mês de abril ultrapassa amplamente os 13,7°C registrados para os meses de abril durante o século XX. O fenômeno do ''El Niño'' pode explicar estes recordes de calor.
Em abril, o planeta se aqueceu especialmente no Canadá, Alasca, leste dos Estados Unidos, Austrália, sul da Ásia, norte da África e norte da Rússia.

O dia online


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2010 às 10:25)

*Aquecimento global bate recorde de janeiro a abril*

Cientistas americanos fizeram anúncio quentíssimo: a temperatura da Terra este ano poderá ser a mais alta da História. É só previsão, mas já há certeza de que os primeiros quatro meses tiveram as maiores temperaturas já registradas, batendo o último recorde planetário, de 1998. No acelerado aquecimento global, o Rio saiu na frente até do deserto do Saara — em fevereiro, registrou a segunda maior sensação térmica do mundo (46,3 graus), quase empatando com Ada, em Gana, na África. E meteorologistas avisam: o próximo inverno deve ser o mais quente já registrado no Brasil.




Segundo os pesquisadores da Administração Nacional de Oceanos e Atmosfera dos Estados Unidos (NOAA), as temperaturas de abril deste ano foram as mais altas desde o início das medições, em 1980. Este também foi o 34º mês de abril com temperaturas médias globais acima do padrão do século 20.
Para especialistas brasileiros, esse calorão todo já era esperado, pois a cada ano o efeito-estufa torna o planeta mais aquecido. “Mas ainda estamos no meio do ano, vamos esperar. Esse calor prometido pode não ser sentido por nós por se transformar em energia, em movimento, como quando acontecem os ciclones”, explicou Isimar dos Santos, professor de Meteorologia da UFRJ. 
“O fato de os quatro primeiros meses serem mais quentes não garante que o ano todo será. Pode ser uma anomalia climática observada só nesse período”, observa o professor de Climatologia da Uerj, José Marques. Um prognóstico é certo para o assessor técnico do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet), Francisco Diniz: haverá aumento de temperatura no inverno de 2010. “Isso é causado pelo aquecimento global, que traz mais eventos extremos climáticos, como temporais e seca. Por isso, muitos dizem que o tempo está maluco”, explica. As temperaturas médias máximas no inverno devem ficar a até 1 grau acima do normal.
*A quarta menor cobertura de neve em 43 anos* - A agência climática norte-americana tem estações de medição no mundo inteiro e divulga dois relatórios mensais, nacional e global. Outro dado que chamou a atenção é que a extensão do planeta coberta por neve foi a quarta menor já vista desde o início dos registros deste fenômeno, em 1967.
Nos 4 primeiros meses do ano, foi observado calor incomum no Canadá, Alasca, leste dos EUA, Austrália, sul da Ásia, norte da África e norte da Rússia. Ao todo, a Terra ficou com 1,29 graus acima da média do século 20, que chegou a 8,1 graus, considerando desde os locais mais frios, com temperaturas negativas, até os mais quentes.

O dia online


----------



## Paulo H (20 Mai 2010 às 13:28)

Notícia interessante, Gerofil! Por vezes ignoramos os conhecimentos de termodinâmica, de facto, a energia interna de um sistema é desdobrada em calor e trabalho, sendo que nenhuma máquina pode ter 100% de eficiência em trabalho, como a entropia aumenta sempre, todo a máquina/sistema gera calor além de trabalho. Este artigo vem-nos relembrar de que no nosso sistema "planeta Terra" o incremento de energia interna por via do efeito estufa não irá gerar apenas aumento de temperatura, irá gerar também trabalho: ventos, furacões, subida do nível do mar (no que toca tb à alteração da densidade), etc.. Apesar da temperatura global aumentar, não significa que continue assim o resto do ano e por toda a parte, pois também não impediu que tivéssemos um interno rigoroso em "trabalho" mas tb fraco em "calor" com ocorrência de neve varias vezes e a cotas médias/baixas.


----------



## Kispo (20 Mai 2010 às 14:15)

*Os dados de satélite não dizem a mesma coisa!*

1998 (Jan-Abr ou apenas Abr) continuou a ser mais quente que em 2010.
De salientar que tanto em 1997-1998 como em 2009-2010 tivemos El Nño!

UAH






RSS


----------



## rozzo (20 Mai 2010 às 14:34)

Diferentes formas de mediação, por estações ou por satélite, claro que vão ter resultados um bom bocado diferentes, é óbvio.

Agora nesses gráficos, e em muitos outros, está bem marcado e é inegável o "trend" positivo.

Ainda agora estive a analisar dados de médias mensais de reanálises para a zona de Lisboa desde 1901, e é assustador ver a subida enorme na média Jan-Fev-Mar desde início do século XX..


----------



## Kispo (20 Mai 2010 às 19:54)

rozzo disse:


> Diferentes formas de mediação, por estações ou por satélite, claro que vão ter resultados um bom bocado diferentes, é óbvio.



resta saber qual a melhor forma....



rozzo disse:


> Agora nesses gráficos, e em muitos outros, está bem marcado e é inegável o "trend" positivo.



verdade, o trend positivo está lá. Qualquer pessoa pode observar isso.


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2010 às 02:01)

Kispo disse:


> Os dados de satélite não dizem a mesma coisa![/B]
> 
> 1998 (Jan-Abr ou apenas Abr) continuou a ser mais quente que em 2010.
> De salientar que tanto em 1997-1998 como em 2009-2010 tivemos El Nño!



Nem é suposto mostrarem a mesma coisa. Ao longo dos anos fomos percebendo que a temperatura medida por satélite é bastante sensível aos ciclos do Enso.
O El Nino acabou agora e os modelos apontam para uma La Nina a surgir muito rapidamente, pelo que iremos assistir a uma descida pronunciada da temperatura global medida por satélite daqui a alguns meses.

Agora, em termos de tendência, na minha opinião pessoal, esse super El Nino responsável pelo pico de 97/98 só será ultrapassado quando ocorrer um El Nino forte próximo do máximo do ciclo solar, daqui a poucos anos, isto porque eu acredito na tendência de aquecimento e esquecendo as discussões inúteis sobre as causas.

Para mim, se tudo isto tiver alguma lógica, penso que as temperaturas por satélite da próxima La Nina não vão descer abaixo da última, e no próximo El Nino já vão estar acima deste que agora acabou, devido à evolução do ciclo solar. Veremos se assim é. Resta saber se as erupções vulcânicas não se intrometem neste meu raciocínio.


----------



## Kispo (22 Mai 2010 às 14:15)

Vince: Em parte, concordo com aquilo que disseste. Não concordo com a continuação da tendência de subida, mas isso só se saberá, com certeza, no futuro.



Vince disse:


> Nem é suposto mostrarem a mesma coisa. Ao longo dos anos fomos percebendo que a temperatura medida por satélite é bastante sensível aos ciclos do Enso.



É verdade. 

De qualquer forma, o facto de se usarem cada vez menos estações meteorológicas para aferir as temperaturas médias globais (o que leva a extensas áreas do globo sem dados, sendo estes extrapolados pelos dados de estações longínquas) e parte destas se localizarem nas chamadas ilhas de calor (cidades), deixa-me com sérias dúvidas relativamente a este método de obter a temperatura média de todo o globo. Isso leva-me a preferir os dados de satélite, mesmo sabendo que também têm as suas limitações.


----------



## Kispo (25 Mai 2010 às 21:25)

deparei-me com este gráfico! Gostava de saber como é k foi feito! i.e. como é k o Svensmark fez o desconto das oscilações oceânicas e dos fenómenos de vulcanismo.






retirado de: http://www.sott.net/articles/show/1...ot-masking-global-warming-the-cooling-is-real


----------



## Paulo H (25 Mai 2010 às 23:40)

Uma tese bem fundamentada quanto a mim, publicada no diário de notícias a 25 de Maio 2010. 

Consultar este link:

http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1577607&seccao=Biosfera

Com base na medição dos níveis de metano retidos nas calotes polares a uma profundidade de 12500 anos, investigadores escreveram uma tese onde defendem que a expansão do homo sapiens por todo o mundo provocou um declíneo na população dos grandes herbivoros superando um certo ponto crítico a partir do qual se deu início a um período gláciar, que por sua vez levou à extinção de todos esses grandes herbivoros e que terá durado 1000 anos. Extinguiram-se mastodontes, mamutes, preguiças gigantes, camelideos, pela América, Ásia e Europa! 
Quem sabe, um dos factores antropogenicos para o aquecimento global seja em grande parte provocada pela super-população de herbivoros no mundo para consumo do homem. É fazer as contas, os investigadores estimaram a quantidade de metano produzida há 13mil anos atrás, não deverá ser difícil estimar a quantidade no presente.


----------



## Shimmy (27 Mai 2010 às 03:13)

Ao pesquisar já nem me lembro bem o quê, deparei-me com este tópico. Estou a lê-lo há 2h30. Saltei da página 29 para a 69, mas mesmo assim li muito e aprendi imenso. Registei-me para poder postar, sou entusiasta da meteorologia.

Tenho a dizer que faço parte do grupo dos cépticos. Já acreditei cegamente no aquecimento global que andávamos a provocar, e devorava todos os artigos que saiam na National Geographic sobre o assunto. Mas quanto mais lia e quantos mais documentários via, mais confusa ficava. Depois de ter a cadeira de Meteorologia então, fiquei mais fascinada ainda e mais convencida ainda que não temos nada a ver com o assunto.

Neste momento acredito que o clima está a aquecer do mesmo modo que já aqueceu 500 mil vezes, em macro e micro-ciclos (próprios da terra e de acordo com o Sol e mesmo com a posição do Sistema Solar na galáxia), e que em breve vai arrefecer como já arrefeceu 500 mil vezes, e a um ritmo igual ao de outras vezes, quando andávamos por aí nas cavernas ou não andávamos aí de todo.

Em todo o caso penso que devemos evoluir para energias renováveis e evitar a poluição que nos faz mal à saúde. Sou "verde" nesse sentido. 

Tenho sempre é uma enormérrima dúvida relativa às análises dos cilindros dos glaciares que espero que alguém me saiba explicar: se quando o clima está num "pico quente" há um recuo e derretimento de glaciares enorme, esses anos não "desaparecem" dos cilindros? Como sabem quais foram as temperaturas e velocidades de subida das mesmas se o gelo desses anos não está lá??

Um bem haja a todos e muito obrigada por tão debatido tópico!


----------



## Paulo H (27 Mai 2010 às 20:41)

Shimmy disse:


> Tenho sempre é uma enormérrima dúvida relativa às análises dos cilindros dos glaciares que espero que alguém me saiba explicar: se quando o clima está num "pico quente" há um recuo e derretimento de glaciares enorme, esses anos não "desaparecem" dos cilindros? Como sabem quais foram as temperaturas e velocidades de subida das mesmas se o gelo desses anos não está lá??
> 
> Um bem haja a todos e muito obrigada por tão debatido tópico!



Penso que os cientistas não vão retirar amostras de gláciares, contidas em cilindros, em zonas do globo susceptíveis à ocorrência de chuva ou de temperatura acima de 0C! Seria decerto uma experiência mal formulada de raíz, cujas teses seriam desde logo derrotadas de forma humilhante!  Penso que essas amostras deverão ser recolhidas apenas em certos locais, por exemplo: no interior da antartida! O nível do mar, não sei como o calculam.. Mas o cálculo da temperatura e da composição da atmosfera é possível através do estudo das micro-bolhas de ar retidas nas amostras, analisando a % de certos isotopos raros de O2 pode-se estimar a temperatura (técnica inovadora que irá estimar também a temperatura dos fósseis e que nos dará a resposta para a questão dos dinossauros serem animais de sangue frio ou quente como as aves), a % de CO2, a % de Metano poderão aferir qual o potencial de efeito estufa do planeta (o efeito estufa é essencial à vida), % de óxidos de enxofre e de partículas, poderão indiciar maior ou menor actividade vulcânica, etc.. Enfim, é toda uma ciência, a paleoclimatologia!


----------



## Kispo (27 Mai 2010 às 22:38)

Paulo H disse:


> Penso que os cientistas não vão retirar amostras de gláciares, contidas em cilindros, em zonas do globo susceptíveis à ocorrência de chuva ou de temperatura acima de 0C! Seria decerto uma experiência mal formulada de raíz, cujas teses seriam desde logo derrotadas de forma humilhante!  Penso que essas amostras deverão ser recolhidas apenas em certos locais, por exemplo: no interior da antartida! O nível do mar, não sei como o calculam.. Mas o cálculo da temperatura e da composição da atmosfera é possível através do estudo das micro-bolhas de ar retidas nas amostras, analisando a % de certos isotopos raros de O2 pode-se estimar a temperatura (técnica inovadora que irá estimar também a temperatura dos fósseis e que nos dará a resposta para a questão dos dinossauros serem animais de sangue frio ou quente como as aves), a % de CO2, a % de Metano poderão aferir qual o potencial de efeito estufa do planeta (o efeito estufa é essencial à vida), % de óxidos de enxofre e de partículas, poderão indiciar maior ou menor actividade vulcânica, etc.. Enfim, é toda uma ciência, a paleoclimatologia!



Vostok parece encaixar-se nesse perfil 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vostok_Station


----------



## Paulo H (27 Mai 2010 às 23:00)

Correcto, kispo! Embora o local deva ter mais precipitação. O local que citaste é deserto, porém humido, pelo que a acumulação de gelo ocorre principalmente por transporte de neve "pó" arrastada por ventos muito fortes, ou por acumulação da humidade gelada nas superfícies. Ainda há locais mais deserticos na antártída, nomeadamente num planalto onde estimam que não tenha ocorrido qualquer precipitação no último milhão de anos! Impressionante!!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2010 às 01:43)

*Pólo Sul mais frio* 

Com exceção dos meses de janeiro e março, as temperaturas em 2009 na Estação Antártica Comandante Ferraz (EACF), do Brasil, ficaram abaixo das médias registradas nos anos anteriores pelo Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais (Inpe) e colocam o ano passado entre os mais frios desde que as medições começaram em 1986.
A temperatura média anual na estação foi de -8,5º C em 2009, se igualando ao ano de 2007 e só perdendo para 1995, com -10,3º C de média. Nesses três anos mais frios, aumentou a extensão de gelo que cobre a baía do Almirantado, próxima ao local da estação, e os dois lagos de água doce que abastecem a EACF congelaram.
A temperatura mais baixa registrada lá no ano passado foi de -25,6ºC, no dia 5 de agosto. De acordo com o pesquisador Alberto Setzer, do Inpe, havia 18 anos que a temperatura em agosto não caía abaixo dos 25º C negativos na estação brasileira.
Mesmo com a grande variabilidade internatural a que o continente antártico está sujeito, que provoca alternância térmica de cerca de 3ºC entre um ano e outro, a equipe do Inpe averiguou que *as médias anuais caíram em torno de 0,6º C nos últimos 14 anos.*

Agência FAPESP


----------



## Fernandobrasil (11 Jun 2010 às 00:35)

*



			.....a energia interna de um sistema é desdobrada em calor e trabalho, sendo que nenhuma máquina pode ter 100% de eficiência em trabalho, como a entropia aumenta sempre, todo a máquina/sistema gera calor além de trabalho
		
Clique para expandir...

*
Muita calma nesta hora.:

*como a entropia aumenta sempre*

Se for no planeta Terra o sistema é aberto desta forma, cá estou eu com meu DNA extremamente organizado (quase).

Abraços


----------



## Paulo H (11 Jun 2010 às 02:32)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Muita calma nesta hora.:
> 
> *como a entropia aumenta sempre*
> 
> ...





Podemos considerar o nosso corpo um sistema fechado para muitas grandezas, mas não de todo para a massa, pois existem trocas constantes, através das quais exportamos entropia, a nossa máquina também ela irá parar um dia! Mas somos uma máquina extremamente eficiente na manutenção da sua temperatura interna!
O planeta Terra é um sistema aberto para a energia (embora o efeito estufa impeça maior troca de calor, assim como o albedo e a capacidade calorifica específicos dos materiais que revestem a crosta terrestre-oceanos, rochas, gelo, florestas, edifícios, terra,...), mas é um sistema fechado para o volume (por isso o que varia é a pressão e/ou a temperatura), e é um sistema aberto para a massa (permeável) pois permite a entrada de poeiras e meteoritos mas também permite a saída de gases cuja caixa densidade é inferior ao limite crítico (hidrogênio, hélio,..) mas em quantidades desprezíveis sendo por isso quase fechado para a massa (contida por acção da gravidade). Mas nem todos os processos na vida provocam um aumento da entropia: as transições de fase (vapor, água, gelo) são processos isentropicos. A vida é um processo cujo aumento de entropia nos dá a sensação de ser lento (envelhecemos), pois somos um sistema quase fechado e que sobrevive exportando entropia. Na natureza, o planeta também exporta entropia que resulta dos seus processos internos: o planeta recebe energia do Sol e transforma-a em calor e trabalho (chuva, neve, vento, correntes ascendentes, tornados, ciclones, anticiclones,...), tudo o que é movimento ordenado resultante de compressão ou expansão, é trabalho!


----------



## Fernandobrasil (11 Jun 2010 às 13:31)

> *Podemos considerar o nosso corpo um sistema fechado para muitas grandezas*



Termodinamicamente,  não. Só tres variáveis (P,T,V) e lembrando tempo não é variável termodinâmica.



> *em quantidades desprezíveis sendo por isso quase fechado para a massa*



Concordo,

Em concordando, fica estabelecido que o sistema é isobárico.

Como o planeta e qualquer sistema *NUNCA* atinge o equilíbrio vivemos nesta vidinha de quase estático ou meta-estável (essa discussão procede).

Pelo menos o trabalho realizado em caso de aquecimento global antropogênico  ou somente aquecimento global (verdadeiro nos últimos 150 anos).

O trabalho fica fácil de calcular, é o clássico  p (delta V).


----------



## Paulo H (11 Jun 2010 às 14:42)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Termodinamicamente,  não. Só tres variáveis (P,T,V) e lembrando tempo não é variável termodinâmica.



Quando se fala na variável "t" em termodinâmica, significa temperatura e não tempo!  Quando se diz que um sistema é fechado para determinada grandeza, essa grandeza tem de ser extensiva (isto é, que se pode somar) e nem a pressão nem a temperatura se somam pois não são grandezas extensivas. Por essa razão não se diz que um sistema é fechado para a temperatura, diz-se sim que o sistema é isolado (fechado para o calor). Temperatura é apenas um aferidor (uma medida) da energia cinetica média das partículas, não é uma grandeza extensiva como é o volume, a energia, a entropia, a massa,...


----------



## Fernandobrasil (11 Jun 2010 às 15:21)

Paulo H disse:


> Quando se fala na variável "t" em termodinâmica, significa temperatura e não tempo!  Quando se diz que um sistema é fechado para determinada grandeza, essa grandeza tem de ser extensiva (isto é, que se pode somar) e nem a pressão nem a temperatura se somam pois não são grandezas extensivas. Por essa razão não se diz que um sistema é fechado para a temperatura, diz-se sim que o sistema é isolado (fechado para o calor). Temperatura é apenas um aferidor (uma medida) da energia cinetica média das partículas, não é uma grandeza extensiva como é o volume, a energia, a entropia, a massa,...



Ops....quem falou em tempo foi o Paulo H.

P, V e T......e fim .....que coisa.

O tempo (segundos) não é grandeza termodinâmica.
As tuas definições são extremamente confusas.

Vamos simplificar: (esquecendo o calor recebido do núcleo planetário e o calor cedido para o núcleo do planeta se houver a segunda possibilidade)

O planeta recebe um quantidade de energia. (essencialmente do Sol)
O planeta emite (como um todo) uma quantidade de energia.

Conclusão: é um sistema que permite entrada e saída de energia.

abraços


----------



## Paulo H (11 Jun 2010 às 16:04)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Ops....quem falou em tempo foi o Paulo H.
> 
> P, V e T......e fim .....que coisa.
> 
> ...



Fernandobrasil, qual é a frase onde eu falo do tempo?! 
Quando falo em "p", em "V" e "T", falo em pascal, m3 e kelvin, da equação dos gases ideais pV=nRT (equação apenas válida para gases ideais), digo apenas que como o volume e a massa da atmosfera são aproximadamente constantes, o que varia nos 2 lados da equação são a pressão e a temperatura. O calor fornecido pelo núcleo do planeta é praticamente constante, embora saibamos que a tendência é a de que este continue arrefecendo lentamente por mais outro tanto da idade da Terra! Nunca falei em tempo.. O que quis dizer apenas é que se entrar ou se ficar retida mais energia, o resultado não se fica pelo aumento da temperatura média do planeta, aumenta também a cota parte de trabalho: toda a dinâmica atmosférica aumenta, por essa razão acredito que fenômenos extremos, mais violentos, mais frequentes, mais abrangentes irão ocorrerão com maior frequência! Isto se a dimensão do aquecimento global se confirmar até ao fim do século. 
Abraço

Nota: a temperatura do interior do planeta no seu manto e núcleo não é causada pela energia recebida pelo Sol! A energia flui dum corpo com mais calor para um corpo com menos calor, por isso o interior do planeta apenas liberta calor, não recebe! No nosso núcleo o ferro é líquido em movimento funcionando como um enorme dínamo a 5000 kelvin. Até mesmo o planeta Mercúrio recebe menos energia do que liberta: no seu equador as temperaturas vão de 100 kelvin a 700 kelvin, portanto temperaturas mínimas mais baixas do que na nossa Terra!


----------



## Fernandobrasil (12 Jun 2010 às 02:01)

> Fernandobrasil, qual é a frase onde eu falo do tempo?!



*Por exemplo. esta:* 



> PauloH escreveu....A vida é um processo cujo aumento de entropia nos dá a sensação de ser lento (envelhecemos), pois somos um sistema quase fechado e que sobrevive



Paulo, não sei qual a expressão utilizada em Portugal para mantermos a discussão amigável, no Brasil a expressão adequada é , na boa (amizade).

Então, na boa.

Pode parecer idiotice...(detesto escrever textos longos)....vamos as conclusões.

a- Você concorda e eu também estou de acordo que a variação de massa na atmosfera é mínima (digamos, desprezível).

b- Sendo o item a (parcialmente) verdadeiro, logo, a massa da atmosfera é constante.

c- Sendo o item b verdadeiro e considerando que não houve variação significativa da aceleração da gravidade nos últimos 150 anos, e mais se tudo isto for verdadeiro, não houve e não há variação da pressão. 

Resumindo: Se g (m/s^2)é o mesma e massa da atmosfera é a mesma (kg). A força peso,por consequência, é a mesma, como o aquecimento global (fato) antropogênico ou não, creio, não alterou de modo significativo a área do planeta. Assim, não houve alteração na pressão (como você gosta, pascal).

Estamos diante de um processo isobárico em um sistema que permite troca de energia....(concordamos que o fluxo de matéria é desprezível, esperamos).

Neste ponto é que começam os problemas.

Sobraram duas variáveis (considerando que a variação de n também é desprezível).

V....volume
T....temperatura.

O volume: aumentou (fato).
A temperatura: aumentou (fato).

Well, se você colocar o CO2 como vilão (agora, utilizando teorias de Hansen e companhia) tentando simplificar (o decréscimo da pressão com a altitude e o livre percurso das moléculas de CO2) levaria a uma mancha de superaquecimento a 600mb...coisa que nem satélites e sondagens acharam.

Não sei exatamente o quanto podemos aprofundar esta discussão, mas dentro dos meus conhecimentos eu concluo:

a- Existe uma aquecimento global nos últimos 150 anos.
b- Não há elementos para provar que a causa é o CO2 e muito menos antropogênica.
c- Toda questão política e religiosa que muito permeia o tema deve ser abandonada.
d- Apesar de toda discussão não vejo diferença significativa de medições feitas pelos satélites com os lamentáveis (política GISS/TEMP & Cia).

Enfim, o único elemento significativo é a formação e distribuição de nuvens.

abraços,

PS:
que se dane baleias, ursos pandas, ursos polares, golfinhos, focas, leões marinhos, leões africanos, tigres, e demais bichos fofinhos,,,,,,(apenas lamentações e provacações).


----------



## Paulo H (12 Jun 2010 às 02:38)

Fernando, é sempre positivo debater idéias! 
Claro que podes calcular a pressão partindo do peso da coluna de ar e dividindo pela área transversal da mesma. Mas isso seria a pressão média, não podemos afirmar que a pressão é a mesma em toda a parte, porque não é (a atmosfera é dinâmica, não é estática), logo a pressão atmosférica varia no globo verticalmente e horizontalmente. Para que a pressão fosse igual em todo o globo (à mesma cota), toda a superfície teria de estar à mesma temperatura, desta forma o ar não se deslocaria (não se expandindo nem se comprimindo) mas também o gradiente vertical de temperatura teria de ser igual em todo o globo evitando assim correntes ascendentes ou descendentes! Eu vejo o planeta como uma bola de futebol cheia, mas se a colocarmos ao Sol, ela continua com o mesmo volume (e a mesma área) só que mais dura (com maior pressão)! Porquê? Porque o volume não varia! Ora aumentando a temperatura, por consequência, aumenta a pressão. Daí que não concordo quando dizes que o volume aumenta e a pressão fica constante, o que observamos é precisamente o contrário! A pressão varia em cada ponto, no nosso sistema fechado "bola de futebol" a pressão só depende da temperatura! 

Não sei se o aquecimento global é antropogénico ou não, mas sei que o vapor de água, o CO2 e o metano são gases de estufa! E sabe-se também que na última grande glaciacão houve um decréscimo de metano na atmosfera (das amostras de gelo recolhidas na antártida), porquê? Restam 2 hipóteses: 
1-houve uma extinção em massa dos grandes herbivoros produtores de metano, talvez caçados pelo homem ou por doenças, reduzindo abrutamente o metano, dando início à última glaciacão. 
2-ocorreu a idade do gelo e os animais não se adaptaram à mudança, extinguindo-se em massa, o que levou à diminuição do metano.
Eu acredito mais na 1a hipótese.. Mas claro, certezas absolutas não há..

Nota sobre envelhecimento: A entropia é tão implacável como a seta do tempo, nunca diminui, não volta atrás! A vida é possível num sistema (corpo ou célula) que seja capaz de exportar a sua entropia para fora. Contudo, assim como qualquer máquina, nenhum ser vivo é eficiente a 100%, e com a idade vamo-nos deteriorando ainda mais necessitando de exportar mais entropia, até que começamos a envelhecer quando já não exportamos tudo o que deviamos, e aí um dia tudo acaba.. A entropia vence sempre! Não há máquinas perfeitas nem seres imortais. Deus é assim como a entropia, está em toda a parte e nunca diminui.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (12 Jun 2010 às 18:37)

Paulo H: 

Meu grande debatedor....

Veja para variações razoáveis de temperatura (para não haver perda de gás para o espaço...isto é, as velocidade de escapes não serão atingidas).

Conclusão: A pressão atmosférica do planeta é constante. Evidente que há variações (locais), caso contrário não haveria necessidade de meteorologista.

Não existe expansão horizontal (climatologicamente falando).
Existe apenas a possibilidade de expansão vertical (agora ainda é dia aqui e estou no outono, porém deve ser noite em Portugal e você está na primavera...estou falando do planeta como um todo)

Abraços...ultramarinos (by Marcos)


----------



## Kispo (17 Jun 2010 às 13:44)

Não esquecer situação El Niño, que só agora começa a querer entrar em La Niña

MAIO:

*UAH*







*RSS*


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2010 às 13:47)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Por o que tenho conhecimento a temperatura Media mensal do mes de Maio na cidade de Lisboa foi de 17,5º graus em Lisboa e no Porto de 16,5º graus julgo q os valores estão dentro dos valores normais sentidos neste mes os valores de precipitação em Lisboa foi de cerca de 30 mm e no Porto de 50 mm temos então um mes de Maio semi-humido em Lisboa e húmido no Porto. Tivemos de facto uma vaga de calor entre os dias 18-25 de Maio que se estabilizou em toda a Europa Ocidental Portugal, Espanha, França, Inglaterra ate á Noruega devido ao posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores de referir que em Londres no dia 24 de Maio a temperatura foi de 28ºgraus em Paris no dia 25 de 29º graus em Bordeaux (cidade q tal e qual como o Porto ou Leiria também sempre 1 ou 2 meses secos e n é por isso que deixa de ter um clima temperado atlântico) de 31º Graus para dizer q n é só em Portugal que faz calor e reforçar a ideia q o território português está sujeito as mesmas massas de ar que a Europa Atlântica mais que da Europa Mediterrânica. Existiu essa vaga de calor de facto mas de referir que entre 5-15 de Maio tivemos dias relativamente frios no Porto nos dias 5 e 11 as temperaturas baixaram aos 4º e 5º graus em Lisboa aos 9º no dia 10 de Maio registou-se precipitação em forma de neve no alto da serra da Estrela, isto para dizer o quê que no meu ponto de vista e olhando apenas para estes valores o mes de Maio encontra-se dentro dos normativos sentidos nos anos anteriores e mais se olharmos para trás vemos que os meses de Inverno foram bem chuvosos e com temperaturas medias baixas particularmente os meses de Fevereiro e Março tivemos sempre com Baixas pressões o mes de Abril também foi chuvoso o que nos indica que até a data este ano tem sido um ano com valores altos de precipitação o que é bom e com valores de temperatura não exageradamente elevadas, até este mes de Junho ate á data e já estamos no dia 17 temos tido temperaturas não exageradamente elevadas e tivemos em todo o território de Portugal continental mas especialmente a Norte e centro do pais na semana passada dias de forte precipitação o que também irão trazer de novo um mes de Junho como um mes húmido e semi-humido em muitas regiões não só no Norte e centro do pais mas também a centro-sul do pais. O que neste 1º semestre do ano se pode concluir é que essas teses alarmistas de que Portugal vai se tornar num pais semi-árido etc. pelo menos neste ano não está a ter validade nenhuma e mais se entrarmos no campo da especulação eu tenho a forte convicção que olhando para o anticiclone dos Açores que anda um pouco estranho julgo q pode na Europa Ocidental acontecer o Inverso ou seja o Anticiclone dos Açores se posicionar cada vez mais a sul e a Europa Ocidental ter um aumento considerável da precipitação e abaixamento das temperaturas e por sua vez um aumento da temperatura e redução da precipitação na Europa a Oriental como maior influencias de massas de ar continentais como aconteceu neste Inverno onde em Janeiro na Grécia, Chipre, etc., existiu uma vaga de calor onde se registaram valores de 26º,27º em pleno mes de Janeiro nesses países mas como disse é só uma convicção. Que o aquecimento global existe sim pois os valores assim o demonstram o que acho é que os seus efeitos não vão ser assim tão catastróficos como se diz por ai... Como demonstra esta notícia do JN pura notícia especulativa e catastrófica típica dos média.
> 
> Cumps



Caro Sociometeo

Gostaria de saber se o mês de Maio, este ano, foi um mês seco ou não em Lisboa?
Se a temperatura média, como diz, foi de 17,5 ºc e a precipitação foi de 30 mm...

Outra questão: Tem dados climatológicos de Bordeaux, com um período mínimo de 20 ou 30 anos, com 1 a 2 meses secos como média?

Quanto às vagas de calor em Janeiro também já as houve na P. Ibérica, mas penso que não se pensou logo que haveria uma tendência para isso se tornar num padrão regular, pelo menos, em termos científicos.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jun 2010 às 22:57)

Quando falamos de aquecimento global, nunca pode ser boa prática querer extrapolar conclusões com base em observações limitadas apenas ao continente Europeu. Ondas de calor ou de frio em determinada região da europa num determinado mês, pouco significado têm a nível global. Posso até afirmar que a Europa sendo um continente relativamente pequeno, é em termos meteorológicos suficientemente grande para que se constate algumas coincidências um pouco empíricas mas baseadas em observações:
1-Quando no Verão se observam no centro e leste europeu temperaturas altas (superiores à média), normalmente aqui no ocidente observam-se temperaturas mais frescas que o normal.
2-Quando no nordeste europeu o Inverno está sendo frio e seco, existe a tendência para que no extremo ocidental seja ameno e chuvoso!

Não é que seja sempre assim, são apenas tendências.. Nas últimas semanas varias capitais europeias têm alcançado os 30C e por aqui tem estado ameno. E porquê? A razão deve-se, em especial, à posição do anticiclone dos Açores e da sua dimensão, influenciando com maior ou menor poder, directa ou indirectamente, o resto da europa. Desta forma, parece mais ou menos óbvio que se faz mais calor num extremo europeu, fará por consequência mais frio no outro extremo. Pode parecer apenas coincidência, mas quando as temperaturas por aqui chegarem aos valores normais para a época, o resto da europa irá refrescar! E vice-versa. Por isso, não vale apontar anomalias em 7 ou 8 cidades europeias sem contar com as restantes observações. Sabemos todos que tanto numa despressâo como num anticiclone, existe uma subida de temperatura num dos seus lados e uma descida no oposto (normalmente..)


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Jun 2010 às 11:56)

_Gostaria de saber se o mês de Maio, este ano, foi um mês seco ou não em Lisboa?
Se a temperatura média, como diz, foi de 17,5 ºc e a precipitação foi de 30 mm...

Outra questão: Tem dados climatológicos de Bordeaux, com um período mínimo de 20 ou 30 anos, com 1 a 2 meses secos como média?

Quanto às vagas de calor em Janeiro também já as houve na P. Ibérica, mas penso que não se pensou logo que haveria uma tendência para isso se tornar num padrão regular, pelo menos, em termos científicos. _... Belem



Olá Caro Belém, 

Já tinha a forte convicção que o Belém viesse comentar o meu post. 
Mas respondendo as suas questões devo-lhe dizer que de facto em rigor o mês de Maio foi um mês seco na cidade de Lisboa pois a multiplicação do valor da temperatura registada não é superior ao valor da percipitação, sei perfeitamente essa formula a muito tempo Belém sei perfeitamente a diferença entre um Mês Seco e um Mês Húmido, mas o que  referi e se o Belém ler bem o que escrevi foi que o mês de Maio na cidade do Porto foi um mês húmido visto que a multiplicação da temperatura não supera o valor da precipitação  e que em o mês foi semi-humido utilizei uma expressão que não é uma expressão ou uma definição oficial mas que  já li em alguns lados( não me pergunta quais pois já não me recordo) que se refere aqueles meses em que o valor da precipitação ultrapassa o valor da temperatura mas  não ultrapassa o valor quando multiplicado por 2, mas como lhe disse este termo conceito não é um conceito oficial mas já o li em alguns conteúdos referentes á meteorologia e climatologia, mas sim em rigor o mês de Maio foi de facto um Mês Seco na Cidade de Lisboa. 

Relativo á outra questão de quando falei nos meses secos de Bordeaux de facto não tenho os dados dos normativos climáticos dos últimos 20-30 anos mas sim dos últimos 33 anos e devo-lhe dizer Belém que vai ter umas quantas supresas, comparando os dados com por exemplo com a cidade do Porto devo-lhe dizer que são mais os pontos que aproximam estas duas cidades(regiões por algum motivo ambas produzem produtos vinícolas e agrícolas similares e de extrema qualidade) do que as separam ambas as cidades tem em Media  entre 160-200 dias de chuva ano ambas as cidades tem temperaturas medias anuais entre os 13º15º Graus, mas enfim deixando as Generalizações e respondendo-lhe directamente á sua pergunta como lhe disse dei-me ao trabalho de pesquisar ano a ano os normativos climáticos da cidade de Bordeuax desde de 1975 a 2008 e prepare-se Belém nestes 33 anos só em 5 anos(1982,1992,1994 1996 e 1999) é que nunca se registaram no mínimo um Mês Seco e foi isso que eu disse no meu Post anterior Bordeuax tem em media sempre 1 ou 2 meses secos por ano e não é por essa razão que Bordeaux deixa de ter um clima Temperado Atlântico foi isso que eu disse, senão vejamos meses secos em Bordeaux em cada ano(se quiser apresento-lhe os valores concretos) : 
1975- Julho 
1976-Maio e Junho
1977-Agosto e Setembro
1978-Agosto
1979-Junho e Julho
1980-Agosto e Setembro
1981-Junho,Julho e Agosto
1982-Sem Meses Secos
1983-Junho
1984-Julho
1985-Agosto
1986-Junho,Julho
1987-Maio
1988-Agosto
1989-Junho,Julho e Setembro
1990-Maio,Julho e Agosto
1991-Agosto
1992-sem meses Secos 
1993-Agosto
1994-sem meses secos 
1995-Junho,Agosto
1996-Sem meses secos
1997-Setembro
1998-Maio,Agosto
1999-sem meses secos 
2000-Julho,Agosto e Setembro
2001-Maio,Junho e Agosto
2002-Junho,Julho e Agosto
2003-Junho,Agosto e Setembro
2004-Junho
2005-Maio,Junho,Julho e Agosto
2006-Junho e Julho
2007-Setembro 
2008-Julho 

 Como vê Belém eu quando digo algo é porque tenho alguma base objectiva para o dizer n signfica que não cometa erros e falhas que cometo sem duvida mas quando faço uma afirmação é porque li ou pesquisei sobre o assunto, lamento-lhe não considerar que Portugal é um pais semi-desertico ou sub-tropical com 50º graus á sombra como muita gente na minha opinião tenta fazer querer, para mim mais de 60% do território portugues  continental  a nível climatológico a nível bio-geográfico tem uma Matriz e uma maior influencia Atlântica do que Mediterrânica e as massas de ar que nos afectam a nos território Nacional principalmente da região Oeste Lisboa/Torres Vedras,Mafra) para Norte são praticamente as mesmas que afectam a Europa Ocidental Atlantica ou seja zona Cantabrica Oeste de França ate as Ilhas Britanicas,seja no Inverno como no Verão as massas de ar frio que atingem o Extremo Oeste da Europa são massas sub-polares que vem do altantico Norte(Gronelandia,ate do Canadá...) e não tanto ou com muita intensidade aquelas massas Siberianas continetais que atingem a europa Central e o Mediterranio na minha opinião na maior parte do territorio nacional as marcas Atlânticas de um clima temperado prevalecem sob as influencias Mediterrânicas e foi isso que eu tentei referenciar aqui e dei o exemplo da cidade de Bordeaux para estabelecer um paralelismo.

Respondendo-lhe a sua ultima pergunta Penisula Ibérica???? Num todo ??? eu estou-lhe a falar do extrmo Oeste da Penisula o  território Nacional o sistema Galaico-Portugues mas diga-me você Belém mesmo considerando a cidade de Lisboa, diga-me em que dia de Janeiro em Lisboa a temperatura chegou aos 27º graus como aconteceu em Atenas este ano vá falo-lhe mesmo de 25º graus  mas pesquise também a cidade de Faro por exemplo falo-lhe relativo ao mês de Janeiro tão e somente…. Mostre-me diga-me neste dia tal no ano tal fez essa tal temperatura…Prove-me….não me venha é dizer que esteve num canto escondido na Vale do Tejo e do Guadiana eu que ficou com a impressão que estava tal temperatura... 

Cumprimentos Belém


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Jun 2010 às 12:22)

Paulo H disse:


> Quando falamos de aquecimento global, nunca pode ser boa prática querer extrapolar conclusões com base em observações limitadas apenas ao continente Europeu. Ondas de calor ou de frio em determinada região da europa num determinado mês, pouco significado têm a nível global. Posso até afirmar que a Europa sendo um continente relativamente pequeno, é em termos meteorológicos suficientemente grande para que se constate algumas coincidências um pouco empíricas mas baseadas em observações:
> 1-Quando no Verão se observam no centro e leste europeu temperaturas altas (superiores à média), normalmente aqui no ocidente observam-se temperaturas mais frescas que o normal.
> 2-Quando no nordeste europeu o Inverno está sendo frio e seco, existe a tendência para que no extremo ocidental seja ameno e chuvoso!
> 
> Não é que seja sempre assim, são apenas tendências.. Nas últimas semanas varias capitais europeias têm alcançado os 30C e por aqui tem estado ameno. E porquê? A razão deve-se, em especial, à posição do anticiclone dos Açores e da sua dimensão, influenciando com maior ou menor poder, directa ou indirectamente, o resto da europa. Desta forma, parece mais ou menos óbvio que se faz mais calor num extremo europeu, fará por consequência mais frio no outro extremo. Pode parecer apenas coincidência, mas quando as temperaturas por aqui chegarem aos valores normais para a época, o resto da europa irá refrescar! E vice-versa. Por isso, não vale apontar anomalias em 7 ou 8 cidades europeias sem contar com as restantes observações. Sabemos todos que tanto numa despressâo como num anticiclone, existe uma subida de temperatura num dos seus lados e uma descida no oposto (normalmente..)




Concordo perfeitamente com o que disse Paulo H é essa influencia das massas de ar Ocidentais que determinam o clima da Europa Ocidental e as suas diferenças com clima da Europa Central e Oriental que eu tenho vindo aqui referir, mas o calor intenso na Europa Central é comum e frequente é normal cidades como Sofia,Bucareste,Viena e ate Varsovia e Berlin atingirem temperaturas acima dos 30º-35º graus ou mais ... e por essas razões que descreveu devido ao posiconamento Anticiclone dos Açores e sua progressiva instabilidade que tenho a convicção mas ai está não passa de uma convicção que o aquecimento Global poderá não ter essas consequencias catastroficas para o Extremo Oeste da Penisula Iberica que muita gente insiste em descrever e enunciar na minha opinião de uma forma exagerada e muito expeculativa e antes pelo contrario julgo q se o Anticiclone dos Açores nos continuar a pregar partidas e se essa tendencia se perpetuar pode surgir um fenomeno inverso de maior percipitação e temperaturas mais suaves para o territorio portugues mas isso é só uma convicção minha, mas que no campo das probablidades não deixa de ser uma possilibidade tão valida como outra qualquer a isso não deixa.


----------



## belem (20 Jun 2010 às 15:18)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Olá Caro Belém,
> 
> Já tinha a forte convicção que o Belém viesse comentar o meu post.
> Mas respondendo as suas questões devo-lhe dizer que de facto em rigor o mês de Maio foi um mês seco na cidade de Lisboa pois a multiplicação do valor da temperatura registada não é superior ao valor da percipitação, sei perfeitamente essa formula a muito tempo Belém sei perfeitamente a diferença entre um Mês Seco e um Mês Húmido, mas o que  referi e se o Belém ler bem o que escrevi foi que o mês de Maio na cidade do Porto foi um mês húmido visto que a multiplicação da temperatura não supera o valor da precipitação  e que em o mês foi semi-humido utilizei uma expressão que não é uma expressão ou uma definição oficial mas que  já li em alguns lados( não me pergunta quais pois já não me recordo) que se refere aqueles meses em que o valor da precipitação ultrapassa o valor da temperatura mas  não ultrapassa o valor quando multiplicado por 2, mas como lhe disse este termo conceito não é um conceito oficial mas já o li em alguns conteúdos referentes á meteorologia e climatologia, mas sim em rigor o mês de Maio foi de facto um Mês Seco na Cidade de Lisboa.



Você disse para eu ler o que você escreveu e eu li.
Você não disse que Lisboa tinha tido um mês seco, mas subhúmido.
Naturalmente, eu não sou obrigado a conhecer essas expressões que pouco têm a haver com o assunto de climatologia. A mim interessa-me saber se é seco ou não. Não conheço um meio termo.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo á outra questão de quando falei nos meses secos de Bordeaux de facto não tenho os dados dos normativos climáticos dos últimos 20-30 anos mas sim dos últimos 33 anos e devo-lhe dizer Belém que vai ter umas quantas supresas,



Eu adoro a região do Sudoeste de França que até  conheço pessoalmente.




SocioMeteo disse:


> comparando os dados com por exemplo com a cidade do Porto devo-lhe dizer que são mais os pontos que aproximam estas duas cidades(regiões por algum motivo ambas produzem produtos vinícolas e agrícolas similares e de extrema qualidade) do que as separam ambas as cidades tem em Media  entre 160-200 dias de chuva ano ambas as cidades tem temperaturas medias anuais entre os 13º15º Graus,




É normal, pois ambas estão numa zona de transição. Bordeaux está perto do clima mediterrânico do Sul e Porto perto do clima temperado marítimo do Norte. Penso que é bastante normal.
Mas mesmo assim, gostaria de ver esses dados ( de Bordeaux).




SocioMeteo disse:


> mas enfim deixando as Generalizações e respondendo-lhe directamente á sua pergunta como lhe disse dei-me ao trabalho de pesquisar ano a ano os normativos climáticos da cidade de Bordeuax desde de 1975 a 2008 e prepare-se Belém nestes 33 anos só em 5 anos(1982,1992,1994 1996 e 1999) é que nunca se registaram no mínimo um Mês Seco




Isso não quer dizer nada. O importante é haver em média 1 ou 2 meses secos. Isso requer que sejam quase sempre os mesmos e não 1 ali e outro acolá.





SocioMeteo disse:


> e foi isso que eu disse no meu Post anterior Bordeuax tem em media sempre 1 ou 2 meses secos por ano e não é por essa razão que Bordeaux deixa de ter um clima Temperado Atlântico foi isso que eu disse, senão vejamos meses secos em Bordeaux em cada ano(se quiser apresento-lhe os valores concretos) :
> 1975- Julho
> 1976-Maio e Junho
> 1977-Agosto e Setembro
> ...




Se puder dar-me dados normativos climatológicos a partir de alguma fonte credível, agradeço-lhe.
Mas nem desses, que convenientemente me deu, houve meses secos, senão vejamos: Num período de 33 anos, nenhum mês excedeu um valor superior à metade desse período isto é 16,5.
Para haver meses secos, nesse período, penso ( mas não tenho a certeza, se tiver errado, corrijam-me) teria que haver um mês que fosse seco por 17 anos ou mais concretamente, só com dados das precipitações médias desses meses conjugados com os das temperaturas, durante esse período de tempo, podiamos chegar à conclusão que meses secos no verão são norma climática em Bordeaux.
Segundo os dados que me deu, os meses foram secos durante este período de anos:

Julho=12 anos
Junho=14 anos
Agosto=16 anos
Maio=6 anos
Setembro=5 anos

Nenhum chegou a 17. Foi por pouco, mas isso indicia que Bordeaux, está já numa zona de transição.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas mas quando faço uma afirmação é porque li ou pesquisei sobre o assunto, lamento-lhe não considerar que Portugal é um pais semi-desertico ou sub-tropical



Esse assunto já discutimos « ad nauseaum», não interessa nada para aqui.
O sociometeo já recebeu respostas bastante credíveis e já se perdeu muito tempo consigo nesse assunto. Não vamos por aí de novo. Existem zonas que preenchem esses requisitos.
E existem dados oficiais como os de Koppen-Geiger, pelos quais qualquer pessoa isenta se guia.
O sociometeo em troca, não nos forneceu qualquer dado credível e científico a contradizer todas essas informações.
Já sabe que somos pacientes e esperamos sempre que nos corrijam.
O sociometeo também já sabe que é livre de o fazer, por isso não entendo porque ainda não  fez.




SocioMeteo disse:


> com 50º graus á sombra



Não deturpe a realidade. Vá ler o que se escreveu sobre o assunto no tópico dos 50 graus.




SocioMeteo disse:


> como muita gente na minha opinião tenta fazer querer, para mim mais de 60% do território portugues  continental  a nível climatológico a nível bio-geográfico tem uma Matriz e uma maior influencia Atlântica do que Mediterrânica



Faça favor de apresentar dados científicos e credíveis.
Estamos todos à espera deles há muito tempo.




SocioMeteo disse:


> e as massas de ar que nos afectam a nos território Nacional principalmente da região Oeste Lisboa/Torres Vedras,Mafra) para Norte são praticamente as mesmas que afectam a Europa Ocidental Atlantica ou seja zona Cantabrica Oeste de França ate as Ilhas Britanicas,seja no Inverno como no Verão




Claro, então não.
Orlando Ribeiro, por exemplo, não lhe diz nada pois não?
Você quer fazer de ridículas, pessoas que estudaram o clima de Portugal durante décadas e sem apresentar quaisquer dados. Agora ponha-se no meu lugar e diga em quem acha que devo confiar?




SocioMeteo disse:


> as massas de ar frio que atingem o Extremo Oeste da Europa são massas sub-polares que vem do altantico Norte(Gronelandia,ate do Canadá...) e não tanto ou com muita intensidade aquelas massas Siberianas continetais que atingem a europa Central e o Mediterranio na minha opinião na maior parte do territorio nacional as marcas Atlânticas de um clima temperado prevalecem sob as influencias Mediterrânicas e foi isso que eu tentei referenciar aqui e dei o exemplo da cidade de Bordeaux para estabelecer um paralelismo.



O paralelismo existe, por serem ambas cidades  ( Bordeaux e Porto) em zonas de transição, mas o problema é que ambas estão no lado oposto.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Respondendo-lhe a sua ultima pergunta Penisula Ibérica???? Num todo ??? eu estou-lhe a falar do extrmo Oeste da Penisula o  território Nacional o sistema Galaico-Portugues mas diga-me você Belém mesmo considerando a cidade de Lisboa, diga-me em que dia de Janeiro em Lisboa a temperatura chegou aos 27º graus como aconteceu em Atenas este ano vá falo-lhe mesmo de 25º graus  mas pesquise também a cidade de Faro por exemplo falo-lhe relativo ao mês de Janeiro tão e somente…. Mostre-me diga-me neste dia tal no ano tal fez essa tal temperatura…Prove-me….não me venha é dizer que esteve num canto escondido na Vale do Tejo e do Guadiana eu que ficou com a impressão que estava tal temperatura...



Não, nem preciso.
Moura, por exemplo, já registou valores de 25ºc e esta nem sequer é zona mais quente do Alentejo, segundo os dados científicos, oficiais e credíveis do IM.
Além de que você parece ter-se esquecido, que Atenas atinge valores também mais baixos de temperatura que muitos locais, que até ficam mais a norte, em Portugal.
Enfim andamos a falar no mesmo assunto de novo, que apesar da paciência de todos os que lhe responderam, você ainda nem se deu ao trabalho de ler com atenção o que se escreve e nem sequer de providenciar dados alguns para sustentar os seus pontos de vista.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2010 às 17:14)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Por o que tenho conhecimento a temperatura Media mensal do mes de Maio na cidade de Lisboa foi de 17,5º graus em Lisboa e no Porto de 16,5º graus julgo q os valores estão dentro dos valores normais sentidos neste mes os valores de precipitação em Lisboa foi de cerca de 30 mm e no Porto de 50 mm temos então um mes de Maio semi-humido em Lisboa e húmido no Porto.



Qual a fonte dos dados apresentados?

Segundo o relatório do IM, Maio de 2010 (média 71-00) :

Lisboa (Geofísico): 
Média das mínimas: 14,6ºC (+1,3ºC)
Média das máximas: 22,2ºC (+0,8ºC)
Temperatura média: 18,4ºC (+1,05ºC)
Precipitação: 38,5mm (-17,1mm)

Porto (P.Rubras):
Média das mínimas: 12,0ºC (+1,0ºC)
Média das máximas: 20,5ºC (+1,5ºC)
Temperatura média: 16,25ºC (+1,25ºC)
Precipitação: 49,0mm (-43,7mm)


Como o Paulo disse, quando falamos em aquecimento global, nunca se pode extrapolar conclusões com base em observações limitadas.
Apesar de Lisboa e Porto terem tido um mês de Maio com uma anomalia de +1,05ºC e +1,25ºC respectivamente, Castelo Branco, por exemplo, até teve uma anomalia negativa: -0,45ºC.

No que diz respeito à precipitação, e tendo em conta a normal 71-00, o mês foi seco em todo o continente.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 21:41)

*Cinco primeiros meses do ano foram os mais quentes desde 1880 *



> Os cinco primeiros meses deste ano foram os mais quentes desde 1880, quando começaram a ser registadas sistematicamente as temperaturas.
> 
> A informação é de um relatório do norte-americano Centro Nacional de Dados do Clima.
> Entre Janeiro e Maio, as temperaturas combinadas da terra e dos oceanos estiveram 0,68 graus Celsius acima da média do século XX, indicou, por seu lado, o Instituto de Meteorologia, citado pela agência de notícias France Presse.
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2010 às 17:07)

*Glaciar encolhe na Gronelândia*

O glaciar Jakobshavn Isbrae, na costa ocidental da Gronelândia, ficou mais pequeno. Na semana passada, de 6 para 7 de Julho, em apenas 24 horas, recuou 1,5 quilómetros e uma parte dele, com sete quilómetros quadrados de extensão, acabou por se desprender. Os investigadores Ian Howat, do Byrd Polar Research Center da Ohio State University, e Paul Morin, da University of Minnesota, que apanharam esta movimentação graças à observação com satélites, consideram que este foi um acontecimento pouco habitual na sequência do Inverno "quente" que este ano se viveu no Árctico.
"Já observámos anteriormente desprendimentos de blocos de gelo desta dimensão neste mesmo glaciar, e noutros [na Gronelândia], mas este caso é inabitual porque aconteceu após um Inverno quente em que não se formou gelo no oceano, naquela baía", explicou Thomas Wagner, investigador do programa de estudo da criosfera da NASA, organização que apoia estas observações. "A relação exacta estes dois fenómenos *[o Inverno de temperaturas amenas e o recuo abrupto do glaciar agora verificado] *ainda tem de ser determinada, mas a sua ocorrência dá credibilidade à teoria de que o aquecimento dos oceanos é o responsável pela perda de gelo que está a verificar-se na Gronelândia e também na Antárctida", sublinhou o mesmo investigador.
As observações foram feitas através de imagens dos satélites Landsat, Terra e Aqua, que permitem uma visualização global dos dois pólos terrestres. Poucos dias antes do desprendimento do bloco de gelo do Jakobshavn Isbrae, a equipa recebeu imagens de um outro satélite, o DigitalGlobe's World View 2, que mostravam enormes rachas e canais a formar-se numa zona do glaciar. E o que estas imagens indiciavam acabou por acontecer na semana passada.
Nos últimos 160 anos, o glaciar Jakobshavn Isbrae recuou 45 quilómetros, mas este movimento não foi sempre igual. Só na última década perdeu-se um quarto deste valor, o que significa que esse recuo acelerou. É neste glaciar e nos outros da costa oeste que se têm verificado as maiores perdas de gelo na região.

Filomena Naves

DN


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2010 às 19:09)

Árctico: Temperaturas no litoral da Rússia banhadas pelo Oceano Glacial Árctico em 18 de Julho de 2010, período do ano em que o sol permanece acima da linha do horizonte quase (?) 24 horas por dia.


----------



## Kispo (19 Jul 2010 às 13:43)

Talvez estes dados sejam mais engraçados 

DMI Artic Ice Extent






JAXA






Danish Meteorological Institute - Mean Temperature above 80°N






ANTARCTICO:


----------



## filipept (21 Jul 2010 às 19:13)

Kispo disse:


> Talvez estes dados sejam mais engraçados
> 
> Danish Meteorological Institute - Mean Temperature above 80°N



Está já muito próximo do freezing level. Bastante interessante.


----------



## filipept (21 Jul 2010 às 19:30)

Olá a todos,

Nos últimos tempos, começamos a verificar, e já com algum sustento cientifico, que a teoria da relação CO2 aquecimento global começa a cair por terra. Joe Bastardi (goste-se ou não, eu, por acaso, gosto de o ler) refere que a descida nas temperaturas irá demonstrar, de uma forma mais eficaz, isso mesmo. Avança ainda com algumas explicações para a descida da temperatura global que ele prevê para os próximos anos. 



> SATURDAY 11 P.M.
> 
> IF MY POST BELOW WAS NOT ENOUGH:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2010 às 20:17)

Eu pessoalmente não concordo, na verdade estou bastante surpreendido o quanto este El Nino puxou para cima a temperatura global, não esperava este comportamento já este ano mas apenas num próximo El Nino mais próximo dum futuro máximo solar. E acredito que um dos próximos El Nino possa ser um super El Nino e bater o máximo global de 98 (medições satélite). Mas isto é a minha opinião pessoal, sem grande fundamentação cientifica, apenas a forma como vou olhando para tudo.

Quanto ao próximo ano, é óbvio que a temperatura global vai levar um grande tombo, acredito que a Nina baixe a temperatura em termos de anomalia para um pouco abaixo da Nina de 2007, eventualmente até ao nível de 1999, mais do que isso não acredito muito. Mas é esperar para ver, sempre fui um pouco critico do Bastardi mas até o sigo com atenção e talvez o respeite mais hoje que no passado.

Quanto ao que ele diz de relacionarem imediatamente calor com aquecimento global, toda a razão, mas bem, no Inverno aqui no fórum uns quantos fazem também exactamente isso, de cada vez que neva a uma cota baixa lá aparece um tópico sobre o arrefecimento global, e tenho a ideia que o próprio Bastardi faz isso também, sempre que há uma onda de frio lá diz mais umas piaditas sobre o aquecimento global. 

A mim é que não me vêm a falar do calor aqui ou acolá e aquecimento global, nem neve e arrefecimento global. Uns e outros entretém-se com essas coisas, no fundo são iguais e esta matéria sinceramente já não me desperta grande interesse com todo o folclore que a rodeia.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2010 às 16:25)

*O último glaciar do Pacífico “está a morrer”*

Lonnie Thompson e a sua equipa montaram acampamento no cimo da montanha Punjak Jaya e lá ficaram 13 dias para documentar os efeitos do aquecimento global no último glaciar do Pacífico. Depois do que viu, o glaciólogo que já liderou 57 expedições semelhantes em 16 países diz que o Punjak Jaya “está a morrer”, só lhe restando cinco anos.

Segundo contou o investigador de 62 anos ao “Washington Post”, até o gelo sobre o qual montou o seu acampamento estava a derreter. Além disso, todas as tardes chovia no glaciar com 4884 metros de altitude. Ao fim dos 13 dias de expedição, o gelo à volta do acampamento tinha perdido 30 centímetros.

De acordo com Lonnie Thompson, da Universidade do Estado de Ohio, o glaciar na montanha da Indonésia, Punjak Jaya – a mais alta entre os Andes e os Himalaias - está a perder sete metros por ano. Como a sua profundidade não excede os 32 metros, poderá desaparecer nos próximos quatro a cinco anos. Na verdade, desde 1936, a montanha perdeu 80 por cento do seu gelo; dois terços dos quais desde a última expedição científica no início dos anos 70.

“Trata-se do único glaciar situado no Pacífico, que é o oceano mais quente do planeta. Se ele derreter, a história (destes gelos) vai perder-se para sempre”, contou à agência noticiosa AFP em Jacarta, no final da sua expedição. Thompson sublinha que, por causa da sua localização, o Punjak Jaya poderá dar pistas sobre os padrões climáticos regionais e sobre o que pode acontecer a milhões de pessoas na Ásia. É esta zona que gera o fenómeno El Niño e que influencia o clima desde as monções na Índia até às secas na Amazónia.

“Só espero que não tenhamos chegado demasiado tarde”, disse o investigador. Thompson e a sua equipa vão levar para a Universidade de Ohio amostras de blocos de gelo. “Penso que chegámos mesmo a tempo de salvar um bocadinho da história climática antes de estes glaciares desaparecerem”, comentou o oceanógrafo Dwi Susanto, da Universidade de Columbia. O estudo deste material, que deverá ser publicado em 2011, permitirá avaliar as flutuações das temperaturas no passado, que será útil para compreender melhor as alterações climáticas actualmente em curso.

Um pouco por todo o mundo glaciares como os do Alasca, Alpes e Andes estão a recuar. Agora, o Punjak Jaya entrou para esta lista, depois de anos de desconhecimento científico.

PÚBLICO (Ecosfera)

*Glaciares desaparecem à medida que o planeta aquece*

(C/Vídeo)

Eric Charamel, guia de montanha, explica à Euronews como vê as alterações climáticas.
Charamel: Estamos junto do Glaciar da Grande Motte. O glaciar propriamente dito, encontra-se a partir da parte branca, ali em cima, onde estão os cabos do teleférico. É o que chamamos de “língua” do glaciar que evoluiu muito nos últimos trinta anos, ou mesmo 40 anos. Antes podíamos esquiar quase toda a língua, sem problemas. Do lado direito onde se vê o brilho das rochas, era uma pista de formação de esqui.
O glaciar da Grande Motte e outros glaciares dos Alpes sofreram um decréscimo importante há um século. Globalmente acredita-se que durante os últimos 10 anos perdeu-se por ano, aproximadamente, entre 70 e 80 centímetros de espessura de gelo. E mais, trata-se de um fenómeno que tem acelerado durante os últimos anos.
Durante os últimos 25 anos, perdeu-se qualquer coisa como 50 centímetros, e nos últimos 10 anos a mudança está à volta dos 70 centímetros ao ano. Temos podido constatar alterações drásticas quanto ao vento. Tínhamos ventos dominantes de nor-noroeste que traziam quantidades de neve importantes, e também chuvas bastante importantes e prolongadas. Agora, desde há uns anos, a tendência é mais de su-sudeste, com ventos um pouco mais húmidos, neves mais húmidas.
Outro aspecto importante é que as neves que vêm do sul estão por norma carregadas de partículas de areia, e por isso temos neve menos branca que por consequência capta melhor a luz solar e se derrete mais facilmente. Isso traz consequências para toda actividade relacionada com o esqui, como para os monitores, fabricantes de material, etc. Com invernos mais curtos e com menos neve, o consumo varia.
Para os guias chega a ser dramático, porque necessitamos de uma montanha segura e vemos que com o aumento da temperatura global dão-se fenómenos como o permafrost. O que quer dizer, zonas altas que estão permanentemente congeladas. Também há glaciares cada vez mais pequenos e aumenta a instabilidade das rochas, com possibilidade para o desprendimento de rochas. Este é o tipo de perigos que enfrentamos.
Contudo, a tragédia para uns faz a alegria a outros, e vemos como pouco a pouco as zonas que ficam sem neve estão a começar a ter vegetação. Os glaciares estão cada vez mais em cima, o mesmo acontece com a neve, pelo que ao mesmo tempo aumenta a vegetação. Ao princípio, trata-se de plantas suculentas, que quer dizer, de talo grosso para armazenar líquidos, como as edelweiss, e depois as mais robustas de herbáceos.

EuroNews


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2010 às 22:12)

*Ataque à ciência do clima* 




Por *Jeffrey D. Sachs*

Nas semanas antes e depois da conferência sobre mudanças climáticas em Copenhague, em dezembro passado, a ciência das mudanças climáticas sofreu forte ataque de críticos que afirmam que os cientistas do clima suprimiram deliberadamente provas – e que a própria ciência é extremamente falha. O Painel Intergovernamental sobre Mudanças Climáticas (IPCC, em inglês), grupo internacional de especialistas encarregado de avaliar o estado da ciência do clima, foi acusado de tendencioso. 
A opinião pública mundial está desconcertada com esses ataques. Se não há acordo entre os especialistas sobre uma crise climática, por que governos gastam bilhões de dólares para atacá-la? O fato é que os críticos – que são em pequeno número, mas agressivos em seus ataques - estão implementando táticas que vêm aperfeiçoando há mais de 25 anos. Durante sua longa campanha, eles têm exagerado, e muito, as divergências científicas para que cessem as ações que visam enfrentar as mudanças climáticas - e grupos de interesses especiais, como a Exxon Mobil, têm pago essa conta. 
Muitos livros recentemente documentaram os truques praticados pelos que negam as mudanças no clima. Merchants of Doubt (Mercadores da dúvida), novo livro de Naomi Oreskes e Erik Conway, com lançamento previsto para meados deste ano, será um relato confiável do mau comportamento dos críticos. Os autores mostram que o mesmo grupo de trapaceiros, ocupando uma plataforma proporcionada pelos ideólogos do livre mercado na página de editoriais do Wall Street Journal, vem tentando sistematicamente confundir o público e desacreditar os cientistas cujas ideias estão ajudando a salvar o mundo do dano involuntário ao ambiente. 
Os atuais ativistas contra ações de enfrentamento às mudanças climáticas são, em muitos casos, apoiados pelos mesmos grupos de pressão, indivíduos e organizações que tomaram partido da indústria de cigarros, empenhados em desacreditar as evidências científicas entre fumar e câncer de pulmão. Mais tarde, negaram as evidências científicas de que os óxidos de enxofre resultantes da queima do carvão em usinas de eletricidade estavam causando chuvas ácidas. Então, quando se descobriu que certas substâncias químicas chamadas clorofluorcarbonetos (CFCs) eram causa de redução do ozônio na atmosfera, os mesmos grupos também lançaram uma campanha nefasta para desacreditar essas evidências científicas. 
Mais tarde esse grupo defendeu as gigantes do tabaco contra acusações de que o fumo passivo causa câncer e outras doenças. E então, a partir da década de 1980, esse mesmo grupo passou a combater a luta contra as alterações climáticas. O que surpreende é que, embora esses ataques à ciência tenham se revelado errados por 30 anos, continuam a semear dúvidas. A verdade é que existem grandes interesses econômicos apoiando os que negam as mudanças climáticas, sejam empresas que não querem pagar os custos adicionais da regulamentação ou ideólogos do livre mercado que se opõem a quaisquer controles governamentais. 
A mais recente rodada de ataques envolve dois episódios. O primeiro foi a invasão, por hackers, de um centro de pesquisa de mudanças climáticas na Inglaterra. E-mails roubados sugerem falta de transparência na apresentação de alguns dados sobre o clima. Quaisquer que sejam os detalhes nesse caso específico, os estudos em questão representam uma ínfima parte da esmagadora evidência científica que aponta para a realidade e urgência das mudanças climáticas resultantes da ação humana. 
A segunda questão foi um erro gritante sobre as geleiras contido em importante relatório do IPCC. Nesse caso, é preciso compreender que o IPCC publica milhares de páginas de texto. Há, sem dúvida, erros nessas páginas. Mas os erros contidos em um relatório vasto e complexo do IPCC apontam para a inevitabilidade de falhas humanas, e não para algum defeito fundamental na ciência do clima. 
Quando os e-mails e o erro do IPCC foram trazidos à luz, os redatores dos editoriais do The Wall Street Journal lançaram uma campanha odiosa descrevendo a ciência do clima como embuste e conspiração. Eles afirmaram que os cientistas estavam fabricando provas para obter financiamento governamental para pesquisas - uma acusação absurda, pensei, na ocasião, pois os cientistas sob ataque dedicaram suas vidas à busca da verdade, e certamente não ficaram ricos, em comparação com seus pares que atuam nos mundos financeiro e empresarial. 
Mas, depois, lembrei-me que essa linha de ataque - acusações de conspiração científica com objetivo de criar negócios para cientistas-foi praticamente idêntica à utilizada pelo The Wall Street Journal e outros, no passado, quando combateram controles sobre o tabaco, chuva ácida, destruição do ozônio, fumo passivo e outros poluentes perigosos. Em outras palavras, seus argumentos eram sistemáticos e casuísticos, inteiramente desvinculados das circunstâncias. 
Estamos testemunhando um processo previsível desfechado por ideólogos, institutos de análises e publicações de direita visando desacreditar o processo científico. Seus argumentos vêm sendo repetidamente refutados há 30 anos, mas seus métodos agressivos de propaganda pública conseguem causar atrasos e confusão. 
Os argumentos científicos que sustentam a tese de estarem em curso mudanças climáticas resultam de uma atividade intelectual extraordinária. Grandes mentes científicas aprenderam, ao longo de muitas décadas, a ler a história da Terra para compreender como funciona o sistema climático. Esses cientistas empregaram brilhantes recursos da física, da biologia e de instrumentação (como leituras de satélites contendo características detalhadas dos sistemas da Terra), a fim de avançar a nossa compreensão. 
E a mensagem é clara: a utilização de petróleo, carvão e gás em larga escala está ameaçando os sistemas biológicos e químicos do planeta. Estamos criando mudanças perigosas no clima da Terra e nos processos químicos nos oceanos, dando origem a tempestades, secas e outros perigos radicais que comprometerão a oferta de alimentos e a qualidade de vida no planeta. 
O IPCC e os cientistas estão nos transmitindo uma mensagem crucial. Com urgência, precisamos transformar nossos sistemas de energia, transporte, alimentação, industriais e de construção para reduzir o perigoso impacto humano sobre o clima. É nossa responsabilidade ouvir, compreender a mensagem, e então agir. 

Jeffrey D. Sachs é professor de economia e diretor do Instituto Terra, da Columbia University. Ele também é Assessor Especial do Secretário-Geral para o Desenvolvimento do Milénio. Copyright: Project Syndicate, 2010.

Fonte: Rascunho Geo ©


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2010 às 18:11)

Movi algumas mensagens para outro tópico.

Vamos tentar por alguma ordem nesta coisa. Ultimamente metem aqui tudo e mais alguma coisa relacionada com aquecimento global, calor aqui, frio acolá, mas para isso existe outro tópico do seguimento do Clima Global:

 Monitorização Clima Global e Teleconexões 2010

Deixem este tópico apenas para a questão do aquecimento global e respectivas polémicas especificamente relacionadas com haver ou não aquecimento global. Não é o calor na Rússia que comprova o aquecimento global nem é o frio na América do Sul que o nega. Não misturemos alhos com bugalhos.


----------



## Rui Sousa (9 Ago 2010 às 11:34)

Gerofil disse:


> "Já observámos anteriormente desprendimentos de blocos de gelo desta dimensão neste mesmo glaciar, e noutros [na Gronelândia], mas este caso é inabitual porque aconteceu após um Inverno quente em que não se formou gelo no oceano, naquela baía", explicou Thomas Wagner, investigador do programa de estudo da criosfera da NASA, organização que apoia estas observações. "*A relação exacta estes dois fenómenos* [o Inverno de temperaturas amenas e o recuo abrupto do glaciar agora verificado] *ainda tem de ser determinada*, mas a sua ocorrência dá credibilidade à teoria de que o aquecimento dos oceanos é o responsável pela perda de gelo que está a verificar-se na Gronelândia e também na Antárctida",



Os glaciares crescem porque há precipitação na sua parte superior e pela compactação da neve, certo? 

O aumento do volume do glaciar e a gravidade puxa o gelo para as zonas mais baixas, certo? 

Quando o glaciar econtra a água do mar o seu gelo flutua na água do mar, certo? 

Como a água não dá tanto suporte ao gelo com o zona terrestres, e pelo efeito das máres e agitação do mar, as tensões internas do gelo levam a que as extremidades do glaciar se partam e que fiquem a flutuar livremente na água na forma de Icebergs, certo?

Onde entra aqui a temperatura da água do mar e o facto de não ter havido gelo marítimo? Se os próprios cientistas dizem que a relação está por determinar... Muita parra e pouca uva. Uma verdadeira não notícia


----------



## José M. Sousa (11 Ago 2010 às 19:33)

Vince disse:


> Quanto ao que ele diz de relacionarem imediatamente calor com aquecimento global, toda a razão, mas bem, no Inverno aqui no fórum uns quantos fazem também exactamente isso, de cada vez que neva a uma cota baixa lá aparece um tópico sobre o arrefecimento global, e tenho a ideia que o próprio Bastardi faz isso também, sempre que há uma onda de frio lá diz mais umas piaditas sobre o aquecimento global.



Quem faz esse género de piada, devia pensar melhor: http://climateprogress.org/2010/07/27/snow-storms-consistent-with-global-warmin/


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2010 às 13:05)

*Clima: A culpa não é (só) das alterações climáticas*



> Uma intensa onda de calor na Rússia. Chuvas intensas no Paquistão que causaram as piores inundações dos últimos 80 anos. Situação idêntica a ter lugar em alguns pontos da China. A culpa é do aquecimento global? Talvez, dizem os especialistas.
> 
> Os russos aguardam ansiosamente a chuva. Depois de tantos dias com um calor improvável para esta época do ano, e que acabou por dar origem a fortes incêndios e a causar danos na produção agrícola, a “dança da chuva” irá provavelmente ter efeitos. Ou não tivesse sido já anunciado “o último dia de calor” no país, pelos meteorologistas.
> 
> ...


----------



## José M. Sousa (27 Ago 2010 às 18:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Clima: A culpa não é (só) das alterações climáticas*



«calor improvável para esta época do ano»

esse jornalista está distraído, não é para esta época do ano nem outra, porque estamos no Verão!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2010 às 00:42)

*Número de dias quentes aumenta mais na Península Ibérica*



> Na Península Ibérica, os dias estão a ficar mais quentes do que no resto do mundo, diz um estudo da Universidade de Salamanca (USAL), em Espanha, publicado na revista "Climatic Change".
> 
> Na Península Ibérica, os dias estão a ficar mais quentes do que no resto do mundo, concluiu um estudo da Universidade de Salamanca (USAL), em Espanha, publicado na revista "Climatic Change".
> 
> ...


----------



## frederico (3 Set 2010 às 22:22)

Li há uns tempos que na Idade Média havia cultura de vinha na Escócia, e pastos em zonas dos Alpes onde agora há neve todo ano. 

Este tipo de estudos, se não me engano, nunca foi feito em Portugal, embora exista muita documentação dos últimos oito séculos com referências a secas ou inundações. 

No reinado de D. João V, há registos de queda de neve em Lisboa e produção de gelo na serra de Montejunto. 

A partir destes dados, podemos fazer algumas inferências sobre o clima do passado.

Será que na Idade Média Portugal foi um país mais quente e seco do que actualmente?


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2010 às 00:41)

*Como a topografia das montanhas poderia alterar as taxas do aquecimento global*

Os efeitos futuros do aquecimento global poderiam ser significativamente alterados ao longo de distâncias muito pequenas pelos movimentos do ar em complexos montanhosos, podendo duplicar ou até mesmo triplicar o aumento da temperatura em algumas situações. 
É o que indica um estudo publicado no International Journal of Climatology, pelos pesquisadores Christopher Daly, David R. Conklin e Michael H. Unsworth, da Oregon State University, a partir de dados históricos coletados junto à Floresta Experimental de H.J. Andrews, no Oregon, que estuda as potenciais variações de temperatura, junto a vales e encostas íngremes.





Este gráfico indica que as diferenças de temperatura diurna no mês de dezembro, que se poderiam esperar do aquecimento global no futuro, na Floresta Experimental de HJ Andrews, perto de Blue River, Oregon, onde as condições atmosféricas responsáveis pelas piscinas de ar frio nos vales poderiam se tornar mais freqüentes. O aquecimento global seria mais forte nos topos dos morros mas não em seus fundos de vales. (Crédito: Oregon State University)
Baseando-se num aumento regional na temperatura em cerca de 5 graus para o Oeste do Oregon em 2100, o estudo concluiu que algumas localidades, como topos de montanhas, realmente podem ter um aumento na temperatura de até 14 graus em alguns momentos, enquanto os bolsões de ar frio encontrados nos vales tal aumento da temperatura seria semelhante à média regional. 
O terreno íngreme e os registros climático a longo prazo na H.J. Andrews Forest perto de Blue River, Oregon, na região central do Oregon Cascade Range, proporcionaram um raro conjunto de dados para estudar este fenômeno. Em geral, as temperaturas diminuem à medida que você sobe em altitude – mas não necessariamente nas montanhas. Alguns sulcos na H.J. Andrews Forest são rotineiramente mais quentes do que nos protegidos vales abaixo deles, especialmente à noite e durante o inverno, quando o ar fresco é drenado para baixo, formando piscinas de ar frio com temperaturas bastante estáveis. 
A formação dessas piscinas frias é mais pronunciada durante condições atmosféricas de tempo claro e calmo. Desde a zona de alta pressão que fornece a Califórnia com muitos dias claros, a calmaria se desloca para o norte com o clima aquecido, o noroeste do Pacífico podem ver um aumento no intercâmbio de ar frio em muitos vales. Isto poderia levar a um aumento no aquecimento das cristas das montanhas em diversos graus, em relação ao que encontraríamos nos seus vales. 
São prováveis os impactos ecológicos e hidrológicos, embora difíceis de se prever. As florestas de Douglas- fir toleram uma ampla gama de condições de temperatura e são bastante resistentes, mas algumas espécies vegetais ou animais que dificilmente podem se mover poderão enfrentar dificuldades. Os frios fundos de vale Cool, com temperaturas mais estáveis poderiam realmente funcionar como refúgios aos topos mais quentes do cume para algumas espécies, embora não se espere que escapem aos efeitos do aquecimento global na região. Variações no derretimento do gelo nos topos e nos vales também estão mais susceptíveis de se tornarem mais complexas. 
Forças semelhantes podem ser encontradas em muitos climas mediterrânicos em todo o mundo, como na Europa, América do Sul e partes ocidentais dos E.U.A., que têm climas que são controlados pelo movimento sazonal de faixas de alta pressão. Este estudo continuará na Floresta Andrews para estudar tais alterações à medida que evoluem. Embora nem todas as montanhas dos E.U.A. sejam topograficamente semelhantes a esta área, com terrenos íngremes e mal ventilados, tais vales são comuns em muitas partes de Cascade Range, montanhas de Sierra Nevada e nas Montanhas Rochosas. 

Rascunho Geo ©


----------



## Rui Sousa (16 Set 2010 às 11:42)

Novo estudo sobre medições de temperaturas por satélites de 1979 a 2009: http://www.mdpi.com/2072-4292/2/9/2148/pdf

Abstract do estudo:



> “Updated tropical lower tropospheric temperature datasets covering the period 1979–2009 are presented and assessed for accuracy based upon recent publications and several analyses conducted here. We conclude that the lower tropospheric temperature (TLT) trend over these 31 years is +0.09 ± 0.03 °C decade−1. Given that the surface temperature (Tsfc) trends from three different groups agree extremely closely among themselves (~ +0.12 °C decade−1) this indicates that the “scaling ratio” (SR, or ratio of atmospheric trend to surface trend: TLT/Tsfc) of the observations is ~0.8 ± 0.3. This is significantly different from the average SR calculated from the IPCC AR4 model simulations which is ~1.4. This result indicates the majority of AR4 simulations tend to portray significantly greater warming in the troposphere relative to the surface than is found in observations. The SR, as an internal, normalized metric of model behavior, largely avoids the confounding influence of short-term fluctuations such as El Niños which make direct comparison of trend magnitudes less confident, even over multi-decadal periods.”



Parece que mais uma vez as previsões feitas pelos modelos computacionais sobre a evolução das temperaturas do planeta não são verificadas pelas observações instrumentais. Eu pelo menos fico com menos confiança nesses modelos de cada vez que se comparam com a realidade observada.


----------



## FSantos (14 Out 2010 às 16:32)




----------



## irpsit (18 Out 2010 às 11:58)

É simples. Vejam os vídeos.

" Nos últimos 100 anos, existe aquecimento global e é resultante da subida do CO2"



"Existe variedade climática, e o aquecimento global recente poderá não ser estatísticamente significativo"



Ora aí está. Estámos limitados pelas estatísticas. Se eu tiver uma subida de temperatura para 41ºC no espaço de duas horas, vou ignorar e não vou ao médico porque é estatísticamente não significativo.

A questão é "terá o extra CO2 produzido pela ação humana um efeito potencialmente destrutivo?"
E "será que devemos travar essa produção de CO2 pela actividade humana?"

De acordo com o segundo vídeo deverá ser apelativo vivermos num mundo cerca de 5ºC mais quente do que hoje em dia. Viajar pelas praias tropicais de Portugal, com máximas de 20ºC em Janeiro e de 40ºC em Agosto, e furacões ao largo da costa.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 12:05)

irpsit disse:


> Isto não é propaganda.
> 
> É mais sensato mudarmos a nossa sociedade do petróleo para energias que não apresentem um impacto negativo no meio-ambiente.



Já conhecia o vídeo, se não é propagando é o que ? 

Porque é que eles não tentam simular a quantidade de CO2 sem nós (humanos). Acho que teriam uma surpresa.


----------



## irpsit (18 Out 2010 às 12:40)

Espera, esta é interessante, vejam a localização daquelas estações oficiais!!


O que eu acho é que as nossas preocupações ambientalistas (que são sérias) faziam bem em provavelmente afastar-se do envolvimento com o CO2 e mudanças climáticas e focar-se em coisas como desflorestação massiva, poluição aquática, extinção das espécies e habitats, poluição atmosférica como causando problemas de saúde, etc....

Claro que todo o escândalo em torno das mudanças climáticas é grave, danifica a imagem dos movimentos em favor da defesa do meio-ambiente.


----------



## Kispo (18 Out 2010 às 14:22)

não resisto a este comentário:

Mário Barros: deram-te mesmo a volta à cabeça. Como as pessoas mudam. 
O que tem mais piada é que ultimamente, tem-se assistido globalmente ao movimento contrário.

Espero que já falte pouco tempo para a queda desta farsa do Aquecimento Global causada pelo CO2.


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Kispo, mas qual é a farsa que estará a cair ? Os últimos anos muito se falou do mínimo solar e que o sol era isto e aquilo, mas mesmo com o maior mínimo de muitas décadas a temperatura global não tem baixado. 
Parece-me é que estamos a assistir a um saudável interregno, em que os mais radicais de um lado e do outro andam a pensar nos exageros e erros de parte a parte, e agora talvez possamos olhar para isto tudo com mais calma, estudar mais, aprender mais, todos sermos mais humildes nas certezas absolutas.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 17:55)

Kispo disse:


> não resisto a este comentário:
> 
> Mário Barros: deram-te mesmo a volta à cabeça. Como as pessoas mudam.
> O que tem mais piada é que ultimamente, tem-se assistido globalmente ao movimento contrário.
> ...



 sinceramente não percebi.

Eu estava a dizer, é que se calhar havia aquecimento tanto com nos cá, como sem nos, devido às emissões naturais (CO2).


----------



## Kispo (18 Out 2010 às 23:20)

Vince disse:


> Kispo, mas qual é a farsa que estará a cair ? Os últimos anos muito se falou do mínimo solar e que o sol era isto e aquilo, mas mesmo com o maior mínimo de muitas décadas a temperatura global não tem baixado.
> Parece-me é que estamos a assistir a um saudável interregno, em que os mais radicais de um lado e do outro andam a pensar nos exageros e erros de parte a parte, e agora talvez possamos olhar para isto tudo com mais calma, estudar mais, aprender mais, todos sermos mais humildes nas certezas absolutas.



Tivémos um El Niño forte que camuflou a situação. Vamos ver o que vai acontecer agora.


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2010 às 18:15)

Kispo disse:


> Tivémos um El Niño forte que camuflou a situação. Vamos ver o que vai acontecer agora.



Sim, vamos ver, mas apostaria que a Nina não vai baixar a temperatura global abaixo das anteriores, pelo menos de forma relevante, que seria o expectável de acordo com o teu raciocínio. E apostaria que o próximo Nino se for minimamente sólido, já vai bater o máximo histórico da temperatura global. Das centenas de argumentos usadas nos últimos anos contra a teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico, grande parte tem ficado pelo caminho ultimamente, daí não entender a tua frase da farsa. Na verdade o único argumento que me parece razoável hoje em dia, e que curiosamente a malta anti aquecimento global nem fala muito nele, talvez seja a reduzida actividade vulcânica tropical das últimas décadas. Mas como referi, acho positivo sermos todos humildes na análise disto tudo, debates saudáveis são bem vindos, sem fundamentalistas.


----------



## Kispo (20 Out 2010 às 14:38)

Vince disse:


> Sim, vamos ver, mas apostaria que a Nina não vai baixar a temperatura global abaixo das anteriores, pelo menos de forma relevante, que seria o expectável de acordo com o teu raciocínio. E apostaria que o próximo Nino se for minimamente sólido, já vai bater o máximo histórico da temperatura global. Das centenas de argumentos usadas nos últimos anos contra a teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico, grande parte tem ficado pelo caminho ultimamente, daí não entender a tua frase da farsa. Na verdade o único argumento que me parece razoável hoje em dia, e que curiosamente a malta anti aquecimento global nem fala muito nele, talvez seja a reduzida actividade vulcânica tropical das últimas décadas. Mas como referi, acho positivo sermos todos humildes na análise disto tudo, debates saudáveis são bem vindos, sem fundamentalistas.



já tenho vindo a falar no fórum acerca dessa matéria. Mas para sistematizar o raciocínio, segue um link do H. Svensmark sobre as várias variáveis que estão envolvidas no Clima (sol, el niño/la niña, actividade vulcânica, entre outros): 

Leiam e divulguem se quiserem!

http://www.space.dtu.dk/upload/inst...fic_reports/dnsc-scientific_report_3_2007.pdf


----------



## Pirata (20 Out 2010 às 15:18)

Se ha aquecimento global? Ha sim. Mas a meu ver e ciclico, como tambem ha ice ages ciclicas de x em x anos. A terra tem o seu proprio termoestato, so que a humanidade ainda e relativamente nova neste planeta para ver esses ciclos enormes a desenvolverem-se. Isto e so a minha opiniao obviamente.

   Por exemplo quase todos os 30 anos parece haver ciclos de arrefecimento dos oceanos e aquecimento a seguir, com fortes El Ninos e depois outra faze de fortes La Ninas.











    E nao nos podemos esquecer de outro grande factor que mexe na nossa atmosfera, que e o Sol.






    So acho e que ha muita gente a ganhar "a bela massa" a conta dos alarmismos das emissoes de carbono. Ate ja se criaram instituicoes que regularizam isso, mas em vez de ter o obejectivo de preservar o nosso planeta de uma forma racional, eles estao a pensar e em quantos milhoes vao encaixar ao vender direitos de emissoes aos paises mais poluentes.

   Se nos proximos 30 anos a terra entrar no seu ciclo natural de arrefecimento, os mesmos que estao a fazermilhoes com as emissoes de carbono, vao perder o seu rendimento extra e terao de comecar o alarmismo de uma nova idade do gelo. 

  Qual sera o seu rendimento entao? Vender radiadores a pedal? Tanto aquece a casa como a pessoa que pedala, e uma energia renovavel e verde para o ambiente....


----------



## rozzo (20 Out 2010 às 15:43)

Raios, andamos sempre em círculos neste tópico! 
Vou ser um pouco irónico, mas isto não é gozar com ninguém, nem sequer menosprezar os comentários das pessoas, longe disso, não me interpretem mal. É apenas "abrir um pouco mais os olhos"?

De meses a meses chega-se a esta conclusão:

*"O Sol é que tem o papel dominante no aquecimento/arrefecimento!"*

Brilhante!!! 
Então o que haveria de ser a ter o papel principal? A radiação da estrela GamaXPTO da constelação XYZ? 
Sem Sol havia algum Clima sequer? Faz-me imensa confusão este tipo de "conclusões" e argumentos na discussão!

É claro que se o "Sr.Sol" quisesse triplicar a energia emitida, ou o oposto, reduzir a 50%, não haveria CO2 nem nada que tivesse a mínima relevância no assunto, era completamente desprezável. 
Por alguma razão houve épocas glaciares etc etc.

Acho é que algumas pessoas aqui ainda não perceberam exactamente o argumento principal em discussão, que não é se o Sol é dominante ou não... Mas sim, se aparte desta variabilidade natural (cíclica ou não) de facto o CO2 e influência humana têm ou não impacto real no Clima da Terra.

Desculpem a brincadeira, mas acho um pouco às vezes "chover sobre o molhado" algumas coisas que se vão escrevendo aqui! 
E não estou a defender nenhum dos "lados da barricada", seja ele o lado dos "Esquentadores" ou "Congeladores".


E o pouco que realmente vou opinar sobre o "sumo" da questão, é que me parece que já vi demasiados estudos, para me parecer inequívoco, que esquecendo a variabilidade natural, *a influência antropogénica tem impacto directo sob a forma de aquecimento*.
E também para claramente ver que é verdade sim que há muita gente "maliciosamente" a lucrar com isso, e a exagerar/adulterar estudos pró A.G. de forma pouco credível e honesta. Sem dúvida.
Mas ainda mais sem dúvida, os equivalentes do lado oposto são muito mais descarados e menos credíveis ainda!


----------



## Pirata (20 Out 2010 às 15:52)

E verdade. Deixem a terra seguir o seu curso natural, o CO2 que os humanos deitam para a atmosfera hoje em dia e uma infima parte do que um vulcao, um unico vulcao, deita durante os varios dias de uma erupcao. 

   Estou crente que depois dos ultimos trinta anos de algum aquecimento global, a terra ligou o seu "termostato automatico" e vai arrefeceragora durante outros tantos anos para manter o equilibrio.

   Ate o gelo do artico comecou a derreter, ja parecia o fim do mundo, os ursos polares vao desaparecer etcetc.. mas lembraram-se de ver o gelo antartico? Secalhar houve um aumento no sul para compensar o degelo do norte.

   Mas e verdade que estes topicos sao sempre bem apaixonantes, e tal como no futebol ha duas equipas, aqui ha os Quentinhos e os Geladinhos  .


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2010 às 18:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Porque é que eles não tentam simular a quantidade de CO2 sem nós (humanos). Acho que teriam uma surpresa.





Pirata disse:


> E verdade. Deixem a terra seguir o seu curso natural, o CO2 que os humanos deitam para a atmosfera hoje em dia e uma infima parte do que um vulcao, um unico vulcao, deita durante os varios dias de uma erupcao.



Visto parecerem ter conhecimento na matéria, gostaria que me fizessem então a comparação entre a quantidade diária de CO2 emitida diariamente pela população humana, e a que é emitida por um vulcão de tamanho "x".

Algo do género: Todos os dias são queimados "n" toneladas de combustíveis fósseis, que libertam "k" toneladas de CO2 para a atmosfera, o que equivale a "y" vezes as toneladas de CO2 libertas por uma erupção vulcânica média. Dando exemplos de erupções, como por exemplo o Eyjafyallayokull.


----------



## Kispo (20 Out 2010 às 18:48)

> So acho e que ha muita gente a ganhar "a bela massa" a conta dos alarmismos das emissoes de carbono. Ate ja se criaram instituicoes que regularizam isso, mas em vez de ter o obejectivo de preservar o nosso planeta de uma forma racional, eles estao a pensar e em quantos milhoes vao encaixar ao vender direitos de emissoes aos paises mais poluentes.



Bingo!

Mais uma vez reporto para o link que postei no post anterior. (são só 3 páginas escritas com gráficos!)  Há influência do CO2 no clima ????????

Para quem quiser aprofundar clique no link abaixo:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MBL4CTUL


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Kispo disse:


> Bingo!
> 
> Mais uma vez reporto para o link que postei no post anterior. (são só 3 páginas escritas com gráficos!)  Há influência do CO2 no clima ????????
> 
> ...



Não vou falar do aquecimento mas apenas dizer uma coisa.....
A mim o que me preocupa é a saúde publica e isso é algo que certamente toda a gente concorda quer seja do aquecimento ou arrefecimento global !
Temos que parar de poluir tanto o nosso planeta senão as gerações futuras terão bastantes problemas em viver em muitos dos países existentes neste mundo !!
Desenvolvimento industrial sem ser de forma sustentada (com preocupações ambientais) .. não obrigado !!


----------



## Kispo (20 Out 2010 às 23:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Temos que parar de poluir tanto o nosso planeta senão as gerações futuras terão bastantes problemas em viver em muitos dos países existentes neste mundo !!
> Desenvolvimento industrial sem ser de forma sustentada (com preocupações ambientais) .. não obrigado !!



Bingo x2!

Não podemos é confundir Ambiente (poluição) com Clima! São coisas distintas


----------



## adiabático (1 Nov 2010 às 19:59)

Pirata disse:


> E verdade. Deixem a terra seguir o seu curso natural, o CO2 que os humanos deitam para a atmosfera hoje em dia e uma infima parte do que um vulcao, um unico vulcao, deita durante os varios dias de uma erupcao.
> 
> Estou crente que depois dos ultimos trinta anos de algum aquecimento global, a terra ligou o seu "termostato automatico" e vai arrefeceragora durante outros tantos anos para manter o equilibrio.
> 
> ...



Aconselho a leitura deste artigo: http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/20100108_Is_Antarctica_Melting.html

O gelo no hemisfério Sul está a recurar tanto ou mais do que no hemisfério Norte.

Pirata, uma coisa que dizes é certa, a Terra ligou o seu "termostato automático" para compensar o aquecimento: o degelo das calotes polares. A massa térmica dos oceanos é muito superior à da atmosfera e, acredita, se fosse possível não haver degelo, a temperatura média da atmosfera já seria muito superior.

Enquanto o degelo funcionar como termóstato automático, nós cá estamos bem... Os ursos polares, as renas e os pinguins que se danem, mas o pior é que a quantidade de gelo polar não é infinita. Pode ser que dê até o petróleo acabar? Pode ser...


----------



## adiabático (1 Nov 2010 às 20:18)

Pirata disse:


> So acho e que ha muita gente a ganhar "a bela massa" a conta dos alarmismos das emissoes de carbono. Ate ja se criaram instituicoes que regularizam isso, mas em vez de ter o obejectivo de preservar o nosso planeta de uma forma racional, eles estao a pensar e em quantos milhoes vao encaixar ao vender direitos de emissoes aos paises mais poluentes.
> 
> Se nos proximos 30 anos a terra entrar no seu ciclo natural de arrefecimento, os mesmos que estao a fazermilhoes com as emissoes de carbono, vao perder o seu rendimento extra e terao de comecar o alarmismo de uma nova idade do gelo.
> 
> Qual sera o seu rendimento entao? Vender radiadores a pedal? Tanto aquece a casa como a pessoa que pedala, e uma energia renovavel e verde para o ambiente....



Também concordo e avanço mais, este oportunismo está a ter cada vez maior visibilidade actualmente, em detrimento da matéria científica. O ser humano é, tantas vezes, assim: oportunista quando pode e, quando não pode, invejoso e mesquinho. E assim se perde o cerne da questão.

E o cerne da questão só pode ser científico. Acreditar na discussão política deste assunto ou de qualquer outro realmente relevante para o bem-estar da humanidade é absurdo. A política é negócio, porque a política é poder e o negócio é poder. São uma e a mesma coisa. Se ainda não perceberam, o que somos hoje, uma pequena classe média, não é diferente do que foram outrora as "cabeças contadas", a ralé romana... Insignificantes. Não temos hipótese nenhuma no jogo do poder, se não optarmos pelo discernimento em vez do alinhamento.

Neste sentido, considero que há uma diferença fundamental entre os Carl Sagan e os Al Gore. Claramente, os Carl Sagan lutam pela verdade e é nessa luta que encontram as suas causas políticas; os Al Gore lutam por causas políticas e nessa luta encontram a "sua verdade" (a que mais lhes convém).

A quem escolher o discernimento impõe-se separar o trigo do joio. Fundamentalmente, também, impõe-se segregar a matéria de facto das pessoas que a apresentam. "Small people talk about people, big people talk about ideas".


----------



## franciscocunha (9 Mai 2011 às 23:58)

Não sou especialista em climatologia, ou física ou qualquer "diabo" relacionado a isso. Mas, percebi que a compreensão de certas teorias, tal como essa, não pode ser vista apenas do ponto de vista técnico-científico, pois cada lado busca provar, com argumentos sofisticados (vez por outra, a mentira é filha da sofisticação, palavra essa derivada, presumo, de sofisma, que era o estilo dos sofistas gregos), mas requer a perspectiva político-econômica. Assim, por detrás dos discursos de cientistas pode, sim, estar presente o fator economia embaralhado no discurso de uma política ocultada do público alvo. Assim, relembro o fato que realmente provocou descrétido aos adeptos do aquecimento global: o escândalo do climategate. Somado a isso, a facilidade com que a mídia internacional se vendeu a essa ideia, como se a verdade fosse inquestionável. Uma dica: toda vez que a mídia, de forma unânime, se concentra em divulgar algo, desconfie que aí há mutreta. Basta lembrar o que disse um dos pais da comunicação social sobre a necessidade dos governos democráticos em trabalhar a opinião pública sobre qualquer assunto (melhor: instrumento de manipulação social), o sr. Bernays, já em meados da década de 20 do século 20. Então, apresento um outro elemento a explicar o advento dessa hipótese manipuladora: além do objetivo de frear o crescimento da maioria das nações do mundo, mormente da África e Ásia, busca-se mais um instrumento para controlar o crescimento populacional. Isso está implícito nas palavras do sr. Bill Gates, quando (veja no youtube) explica a equação CO2: E (energia)x P (pessoas)x S(serviços)x DC (dióxido de carbono, parecem-me). Porém, o front da Elite Global (Clube de Roma, Clube Bilderberg, Comissão Trilateral, CFR, Comitê dos 300 e outros) contra o aumento populacional, vai mais além de um modelo cientítico, envolvendo o uso de vacinas, fome, conflitos regionais, formação de novos modelos de família (as homoafetivas), aborto, eutanásia, medicamentos psicotrópicos etc. Outra dica: esse recado dos globalistas-eugenistas está claramente gravado nas famosas Pedras Guias da Geórgia (pesquisem). Quem tiver paciência, veja a obra A Doutrina do Choque, de Noema Klein, então, será possível entender o porquê de Aquecimento Global, H1N1, Quebra de 2008, 11 de setembro, Bin Laden (morto há oito anos) etc.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2013 às 19:18)

*Cientistas referem o aquecimento global como causa de invernos mais severos
*


> Cientistas que observam o quarto ano consecutivo  em que o clima de fim de inverno em zonas da Europa e dos Estados Unidos  é extremamente severo sugeriram hoje que o aquecimento global é a fonte  do problema.
> 
> "O aquecimento está a causar uma massa de ar polar entre o oceano e  a atmosfera que será deslocada para sul", disse à agência de notícias francesa  AFP Dim Coumou do Instituto de Potsdam para Pesquisa do Impacto Climático (PIK),  na Alemanha.
> 
> ...



Claro, agora o calor a mais provoca frio a mais   o desgraçado do aquecimento na berlinda das culpas como é costume.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Mar 2013 às 20:17)

franciscocunha disse:


> Não sou especialista em climatologia, ou física ou qualquer "diabo" relacionado a isso. Mas, percebi que a compreensão de certas teorias, tal como essa, não pode ser vista apenas do ponto de vista técnico-científico, pois cada lado busca provar, com argumentos sofisticados (vez por outra, a mentira é filha da sofisticação, palavra essa derivada, presumo, de sofisma, que era o estilo dos sofistas gregos), mas requer a perspectiva político-econômica. Assim, por detrás dos discursos de cientistas pode, sim, estar presente o fator economia embaralhado no discurso de uma política ocultada do público alvo. Assim, relembro o fato que realmente provocou descrétido aos adeptos do aquecimento global: o escândalo do climategate. Somado a isso, a facilidade com que a mídia internacional se vendeu a essa ideia, como se a verdade fosse inquestionável. Uma dica: toda vez que a mídia, de forma unânime, se concentra em divulgar algo, desconfie que aí há mutreta. Basta lembrar o que disse um dos pais da comunicação social sobre a necessidade dos governos democráticos em trabalhar a opinião pública sobre qualquer assunto (melhor: instrumento de manipulação social), o sr. Bernays, já em meados da década de 20 do século 20. Então, apresento um outro elemento a explicar o advento dessa hipótese manipuladora: além do objetivo de frear o crescimento da maioria das nações do mundo, mormente da África e Ásia, busca-se mais um instrumento para controlar o crescimento populacional. Isso está implícito nas palavras do sr. Bill Gates, quando (veja no youtube) explica a equação CO2: E (energia)x P (pessoas)x S(serviços)x DC (dióxido de carbono, parecem-me). Porém, o front da Elite Global (Clube de Roma, Clube Bilderberg, Comissão Trilateral, CFR, Comitê dos 300 e outros) contra o aumento populacional, vai mais além de um modelo cientítico, envolvendo o uso de vacinas, fome, conflitos regionais, formação de novos modelos de família (as homoafetivas), aborto, eutanásia, medicamentos psicotrópicos etc. Outra dica: esse recado dos globalistas-eugenistas está claramente gravado nas famosas Pedras Guias da Geórgia (pesquisem). Quem tiver paciência, veja a obra A Doutrina do Choque, de Noema Klein, então, será possível entender o porquê de Aquecimento Global, H1N1, Quebra de 2008, 11 de setembro, Bin Laden (morto há oito anos) etc.



tem calma moço isso é teoria da conspiração a mais e o aquecimento global existe apenas as consequencias não são "straight forward"
ps: se nos quisessem matar éra facil conhece a variola éra razia total mas este não é o topico certo para estes assuntos


----------



## rozzo (28 Mar 2013 às 21:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro, agora o calor a mais provoca frio a mais   o desgraçado do aquecimento na berlinda das culpas como é costume.



Calma Mário, não é nada disparatado. É apenas supor que uma tendência média de subida da temperatura é acompanhada por uma maior variabilidade.

Em termos climáticos e de estatística não se está a falar em calor a mais ou frio a mais, mas sim a dizer que a média global está a subir, mas também os desvios à média (eventos extremos) também estão a aumentar. 

Algo já há muito falado:






Como se vê é fácil entender que ao mesmo tempo que sobe a média e alarga a variabilidade aumentam consideravelmente os eventos extremamente quentes, mas diminuem pouco os extremamente frios.


Quanto à questão mais concreta do vórtice polar e destes finais de Inverno, já não tenho total conhecimento de causa para dizer se acho realmente realista, ou apenas "agulha no palheiro", mas não me parece totalmente descabido, e aliás, não é o primeiro nem o segundo estudo a apontar para tal.


----------



## J.S. (31 Mar 2013 às 17:15)

It is fine to have a debate about whatever people want to. Scientifically speaking, there is no debate as there has been no research that shows:
- Global warming theory is wrong
- That can explain the rise in temperature we have had and still have
- Models are wrong somehow.

There are some people with all kinds of titles that propose this is all wrong, but they do no research nor are they interested in doing this. They just come up with all sorts of logical soundings titbits, do some cherrypicking and some debkunking. People in a broad audience fall for this and start talking like those people. 

But if someone can show me one peerreviewed paper that shows us the theory is wrong, that it is not warming at all, that has another explanation for the current warming...I appreciate it. AFAI; it isn't there.

Now: with science being clear about this, no contrarian views that have been tested, verified etc I think those who are religious are not the sienctist. I think that people who believe things with a scientific support for it other then what seems logival to them and a whole lot more are religious in that sence. it is okey to be religious, but there is little use in arguing with those who have made up their mind in that way. That is my take on it.


----------



## irpsit (31 Mar 2013 às 17:57)

Exactamente André.

Vejo aqui muitos comentários pouco científicos.

A estimativa da libertação de CO2 pela totalidade da actividade humana é algures à volta de 29 Gigatoneladas de CO2 (ou 29 biliões de toneladas, 29.000.000.000 toneladas de CO2).

A quantidade emitida pelo Pinatubo (talvez a primeira ou segunda maior erupção do século XX) foi de 0.05 Gigatoneladas de CO2 (50.000.000 toneladas de CO2). (O Eyjafjallajokull emitiu bem menos: 0.002 gigatoneladas de CO2.

Ou seja, os seres humanos emitem 600 vezes mais CO2 por ano, do que o Pinatubo durante a sua erupção. Ou dito de outra forma, a actividade humana emite tanto CO2 em 12 horas, como toda a erupção do Pinatubo.

Ou comparado com o Eyjafjallajokull, nós emitimos tanto CO2 em 35 minutos, como a erupção do Eyjafjallajokull. É fácil encontrar para cada vulcão os níveis de gases emitidos, há muitos estudos, em muitos países sobre esses níveis.

Os cientistas também estimaram a quantidade total emitida de CO2 por toda a actividade vulcânica, activa e inactiva, terrestre e no fundo dos oceanos, e estimaram cerca de 0.1 a 0.4 Gigatoneladas de CO2 por ano. 

Ou seja, a actividade humana emite em geral 120 vezes mais CO2 do que todos os vulcões por ano.

Acho que estes FACTOS chegam para refutar as postas que muita gente atira ao ar.

Posso ainda colocar as coisas nesta perspectiva:
Supomos que cada carro viaja em média 15 km por dia (estimativa muito por baixo). Esse carro emite cerca de 2.3 kg de CO2 por dia. Ou 0.8 toneladas por ano. 

Existem 800 milhões de carros no mundo (250 milhões só nos EUA). Se considerarmos aquela média (e é muito por baixo, pois há carros, camiões, etc que viajam imenso todos os dias), a emissão dos carros por ano é 640 milhões de toneladas de CO2, uma quantidade equivalente a dez erupções do Pinatubo por ano.

E claro, nem sequer quantificámos os níveis de CO2 emitidos pelos aviões, pelas indústrias, pela agricultura e pelas lixeiras, a queima de poços de petróleo, todos os fogos florestais, etc...

Como vêm, não há teoria da conspiração. Nós os seres humanos emitimos MUITO mais CO2 por ano do que todas as actividades da natureza.

Da mesma forma, os instrumentos científicos e registos de temperatura também não enganam.




AnDré disse:


> Visto parecerem ter conhecimento na matéria, gostaria que me fizessem então a comparação entre a quantidade diária de CO2 emitida diariamente pela população humana, e a que é emitida por um vulcão de tamanho "x".
> 
> Algo do género: Todos os dias são queimados "n" toneladas de combustíveis fósseis, que libertam "k" toneladas de CO2 para a atmosfera, o que equivale a "y" vezes as toneladas de CO2 libertas por uma erupção vulcânica média. Dando exemplos de erupções, como por exemplo o Eyjafyallayokull.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2013 às 13:01)

PÁRA TUDO 

*Mais gelo na Antártica apesar do aquecimento global*


> As alterações climáticas estão a expandir o gelo na Antártica, dizem os cientistas.
> 
> Os cientistas têm-se mostrado intrigados que a camada de gelo do mar Antártico ter vindo a expandir-se significativamente - cerca de 1,9% por década desde 1985 - enquanto no Ártico o gelo tem diminuído nos últimos anos.
> 
> ...



Mas atão, mas atão como epá, assim não.

De facto desde 2007/2008 que tenho vindo a reparar nisso, aliás, 2007/2008 foi um ano de recorde de gelo no pólo sul.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2013 às 13:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> PÁRA TUDO
> 
> *Mais gelo na Antártica apesar do aquecimento global*
> 
> ...




Mais gelo, mas mais fino...e que no Verão desaparece rapidamente...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2013 às 13:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais gelo, mas mais fino...e que no Verão desaparece rapidamente...



De qualquer das maneiras não deixa de ser uma boa noticia, o pessoal já não morre todo afogado em 2100 .


----------



## rozzo (1 Abr 2013 às 13:34)

Já tinha visto um artigo sobre isso na National Geographic.

E até faz sentido.
Estando a atmosfera a aquecer há mais vapor de água disponível, e mais água para precipitar. Sendo a Antártica tão fria, e naturalmente no geral bastante abaixo do limiar de congelação, não é de estranhar que tenha mais neve e mais gelo agora.

Apesar de também aquecer, o aquecimento não é naturalmente suficiente para a precipitação ser na forma líquida a tal latitude, e efectivamente haverá mais precipitação do que havia antes, por haver mais vapor de água na atmosfera como consequência da subida global das temperaturas.
Ou seja, mais neve e gelo acumulados, e daí essas medições, que à primeira vista parecem contraditórias.


----------



## Art-J (1 Abr 2013 às 13:42)

Custa a crer que ainda se ande a discutir isto em pleno 2013, principalmente com argumentos não científicos ou circunstanciais como "tivemos um inverno frio" ou "a área de gelo polar no Antárctico está a aumentar". 

Essas consequências algumas ainda não tiveram estudos conclusivos, mas muitos desses fenómenos são facilmente explicados.

E quanto a ser ou não causado pelo homem, a não ser que surjam dados novos completamente contraditórios acho que nem vale a pena questionar. É que sinceramente, nas últimas décadas tivemos um aumento superior a 0,5ºC e nos últimos 100 anos à volta de 1ºC. Se isto acontecesse num período de 10 a 20 mil anos ainda se admitia ser tema de debate.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Abr 2013 às 19:38)

rozzo disse:


> Já tinha visto um artigo sobre isso na National Geographic.
> 
> E até faz sentido.
> Estando a atmosfera a aquecer há mais vapor de água disponível, e mais água para precipitar. Sendo a Antártica tão fria, e naturalmente no geral bastante abaixo do limiar de congelação, não é de estranhar que tenha mais neve e mais gelo agora.
> ...


Bingo o aquecimento leva a um aumento da percipitação é é mal distribuida


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2013 às 09:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> PÁRA TUDO
> 
> *Mais gelo na Antártica apesar do aquecimento global*




Está aqui uma possível resposta. Em termos gerais, o gelo derretido "re-congela" mais rapidamente que a água do mar no Inverno, e os ventos (cuja direcção terá mudado com o aquecimento global), estão a empurrar camadas de gelo derretido para longe da camada de gelo original, e que ao congelarem novamente, aumentam a superfície do gelo.



> *Scientists solve the mystery of why global warming and melting has INCREASED ice around Antarctica*
> 
> *- Melted ice re-freezes faster than sea water in winter-study*
> *- Antarctica's expanding ice at odds with melting Arctic *
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2302401/Global-warming-INCREASED-ice-Antarctica.html


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2013 às 18:40)

Ou seja: ainda não sabem o que se passa, o porquê da coisa. Mas sabem dar respostas.

A calota polar antártica está em crescendo, isto é, a massa de gelo do continente (que não no mar) aumentou também nos últimos anos.
Uma das principais explicações foi que, com a subida das temperaturas no continente Antártico, isso levou a maior pluviosidade, claro está, em forma de neve.

Saber se isso está ligado ou não ao aumento do gelo marinho já é outra história...


----------



## duncan (17 Abr 2013 às 10:09)

mais um artigo interessante sobre o abrandamento do aquecimento global


http://geoea.org/2013/04/15/why-hasnt-earth-warmed-as-much-as-forecast/


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2013 às 10:04)

Isto há artigos para todos os gostos. Este vem suportar novamente a questão da perda de gelo acelerada na Antárctida.




> *Antárctida está a derreter 10 vezes mais depressa do que há 600 anos*
> 
> Publicado em 18 de Abril de 2013.
> 
> ...



http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2013/04/...er-10-vezes-mais-depressa-do-que-ha-600-anos/


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2013 às 10:44)

*The next big freeze could last 250 years: Experts say Sun's activity wanes every 200 years - and the next 'cooling period' is due by 2040*


> Russian scientists believe the Sun emits less heat every 200 years
> Cooling period could cause Earth's temperature to fall by several degrees
> Last time was between 1650 and 1850, known as the ‘Little Ice Age’
> The period of low solar activity could start between 2030 and 2040
> ...


----------



## irpsit (30 Abr 2013 às 12:50)

A reducao da actividade solar já ocorre desde os anos 60. E atingiu um mínimo solar nos últimos anos, o maior mínimo em quase 150 anos. Esse mínimo é previsto continuar até a um minimo absoluto em 2020-2040.

Vamos a ver o que acontece. Costuma haver desfasamento entre o sinal solar e o sinal da temperatura terrestre, em cerca de uns 20 anos, pois a atmosfera e oceanos demora tempo a arrefecer.

Porém, a temperatura média a nivel global contínuou a aumentar na última década, apesar a reducao solar já ter comecado há várias décadas!

Ocorrem variacoes normais entre frio e calor, de ano para ano, e de mes para mes, nao é por um inverno frio que podemos concluir essa tendencia para arrefecimento. Sim, os ultimos invernos foram mais frios na Europa. Aqui na zona polar os invernos e veroes continuam a aquecer. Logo nao tomem conclusoes precipitadas. 

Aqui na Islandia o aquecimento acelerou nos últimos anos. E eu até gosto disso. Até ver, ainda nao vi ainda nenhum impacto da reducao solar nem nas latitudes tropicais nem nas polares, pelo contrário, nota-se um aquecimento. Enquanto que nas latitudes médias, onde vive a maioria da populacao mundial europeia e americana, nos ultimos anos parece ter havido um ligeiro arrefecimento. E é daí que surge a controvérsia. Mas os dados cientifícos sao objectivos. O problema desta questao é já ter-se tornado demasiado politica e pessoal.

Eu sinceramente estou-me a marimbar para a politica. Desejo objectividade. No que vejo, ocorre reducao solar, aumento do CO2 por parte humana (populacao aumenta), e continua a tendencia do aumento da temperatura global.


----------



## Kispo (1 Mai 2013 às 14:02)

A activadade solar não decresce desde 1960. O penúltimo e o antepenultimo ciclo solar foram bastante activos em comparação com os anteriores ciclos, como se pode ver na figura:


----------



## irpsit (2 Mai 2013 às 18:26)

> A activadade solar não decresce desde 1960.



A actividade solar teve no seu máximo de vários séculos na década de 60, desde então tem vindo a diminuir (excepto a seguir aos anos 70 em que aumentou novamente).

E atingiu no último mínimo e no máximo actual os valores mais baixos dos últimos 100 anos. 

Ou seja, tirando algumas excepções, a actividade solar nos máximos foi aumentando desde 1890 até 1960 e desde então têm diminuído.

Kispo, estes são factos! A actividade solar actualmente está bastante reduzida.


----------



## irpsit (2 Mai 2013 às 18:32)

Por outro lado, a temperatura aqui na Islândia tem tido tendência de aumento (dentro da variação natural ao longo das décadas) desde 1800 até 2013.

E os últimos anos foram os mais quentes desde 1800.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/articles/nr/2614







Eu nem sou pró ou contra teorias científicas. A climatologia não é política ou futebol, para se ter uma ou outra preferência. Estes são os dados oficiais islandeses.


----------



## irpsit (2 Mai 2013 às 18:36)

O que poderia ser interessante era fazer um "overlap" da temperatura e da actividade solar e ver o quão desfasado os dois gráficos ficam. E saber quanto tempo até o sinal solar influenciar o sinal da temperatura.

Mas o que parece óbvio é um aumento tendencial da temperatura, ao passo que tal não ocorre na actividade solar. Ou seja, o aumento da temperatura tem que ser causado por outro factor. 

E se a maioria dos estudos confirma que são factores humanos (emissões de CO2 e CH4, desflorestação, etc), provavelmente serão mesmo esses factores os que causam esse aumento.


----------



## Kispo (2 Mai 2013 às 19:24)

irpsit disse:


> O que poderia ser interessante era fazer um "overlap" da temperatura e da actividade solar e ver o quão desfasado os dois gráficos ficam. E saber quanto tempo até o sinal solar influenciar o sinal da temperatura.
> 
> Mas o que parece óbvio é um aumento tendencial da temperatura, ao passo que tal não ocorre na actividade solar. Ou seja, o aumento da temperatura tem que ser causado por outro factor.
> 
> E se a maioria dos estudos confirma que são factores humanos (emissões de CO2 e CH4, desflorestação, etc), provavelmente serão mesmo esses factores os que causam esse aumento.



se experimentares fazer um "overlap" da temperatura e da [CO2] na atmosfera também verás o quanto estão desfasados, principalmente desde o ano 2000, em que a temperatura estabilizou segundo os dados dos satelites, mas pelo contrário a [CO2] na atmosfera continuou a aumentar.

Em relação à actividade solar acho que fui explícito no meu post. Só no último ciclo solar, que teve um máximo por volta do ano 2000, houve um decréscimo da actividade solar. Nos dois ciclos solares imediatamente anteriores (máximo de 1970 e 1980 +/-), foram atingidos níveis de actividade solar, inferiores apenas aos níveis de 1960 ou aos longíquos níveis de 1780. É só olhar para o gráfico com atenção. Há uma grande difrença entre 1700-1960 e 1960-2000 em termos de actividade solar (neste caso usei o indice de manchas solares para ilustrar a actividade solar)


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2013 às 10:26)




----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2013 às 22:47)

*Recorde histórico nos níveis de CO2*


> A concentração de dióxido de carbono (CO2), o principal gás com efeito estufa implicado nas alterações climáticas, bateu um ontem novo recorde histórico.
> 
> Pela primeira vez as medições diárias no Havai registaram a marca de 400 ppm (partes por milhão) - em cada milhão de moléculas de ar, 400 são de CO2. Um nível que, segundo os cientistas, só existiu antes na Terra entre há três e seis milhões, quando a temperatura média do planeta era consideravelmente mais alta do que agora, e ainda faltava muito para surgir o Homo sapiens.
> 
> ...



Pronto, agora é que vamos todos morrer .


----------



## CptRena (10 Mai 2013 às 23:37)

Não me façam rir. 
A medir níveis de CO2 no topo de uma montanha vulcânica, como se o CO2 nem tivesse nadinha associado ao vulcanismo. Não tarda está mas é o vulcão a ter uma diarreia de lava e eles a pensar que andam a medir o CO2 representativo de toda a atmosfera terrestre e afinal havia outra.





Mário Barros disse:


> *Recorde histórico nos níveis de CO2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duncan (8 Set 2013 às 23:21)

será que o aquecimento vai mesmo parar?
O gelo este ano do ártico  teve um degelo menor que o ano passado, como refere o artigo abaixo.

http://www.dailymail.co.u...-warming-predictions.htmlA chilly Arctic summer has left nearly a million more square miles of ocean covered with ice than at the same time last year – an increase of 60 per cent.

The rebound from 2012’s record low comes six years after the BBC reported that global warming would leave the Arctic ice-free in summer by 2013.

Instead, days before the annual autumn re-freeze is due to begin, an unbroken ice sheet more than half the size of Europe already stretches from the Canadian islands to Russia’s northern shores.


global cooling


The Northwest Passage from the Atlantic to the Pacific has remained blocked by pack-ice all year. More than 20 yachts that had planned to sail it have been left ice-bound and a cruise ship attempting the route was forced to turn back.

Some eminent scientists now believe the world is heading for a period of cooling that will not end until the middle of this century – a process that would expose computer forecasts of imminent catastrophic warming as dangerously misleading.

The disclosure comes 11 months after The Mail on Sunday triggered intense political and scientific debate by revealing that global warming has ‘paused’ since the beginning of 1997 – an event that the computer models used by climate experts failed to predict. 

In March, this newspaper further revealed that temperatures are about to drop below the level that the models forecast with ‘90 per cent certainty’.

The pause – which has now been accepted as real by every major climate research centre – is important, because the models’ predictions of ever-increasing global temperatures have made many of the world’s economies divert billions of pounds into ‘green’ measures to counter  climate change.

Those predictions now appear gravely flawed.


THERE WON'T BE ANY ICE AT ALL! HOW THE BBC PREDICTED CHAOS IN 2007



Only six years ago, the BBC reported that the Arctic would be ice-free in summer by 2013, citing a scientist in the US who claimed this was a ‘conservative’ forecast. Perhaps it was their confidence that led more than 20 yachts to try to sail the Northwest Passage from the Atlantic to  the Pacific this summer. As of last week, all these vessels were stuck in the ice, some at the eastern end of the passage in Prince Regent Inlet, others further west at Cape Bathurst.


Shipping experts said the only way these vessels were likely to be freed was by the icebreakers of the Canadian coastguard. According to the official Canadian government website, the Northwest Passage has remained ice-bound and impassable  all summer.


The BBC’s 2007 report quoted scientist  Professor Wieslaw Maslowski, who based his views on super-computer models and the fact that ‘we use a high-resolution regional model for the Arctic Ocean and sea ice’. 


He was confident his results were ‘much more realistic’ than other projections, which ‘underestimate the amount of heat delivered to the sea ice’. Also quoted was Cambridge University expert

Professor Peter Wadhams. He backed Professor Maslowski, saying his model was ‘more efficient’ than others because it ‘takes account of processes that happen internally in the ice’.


He added: ‘This is not a cycle; not just a fluctuation. In the end, it will all just melt away quite suddenly.’
..

BBC


The continuing furore caused by The Mail on Sunday’s revelations – which will now be amplified by the return of the Arctic ice sheet – has forced the UN’s climate change body to hold a crisis meeting.

The UN Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) was due in October to start publishing its Fifth Assessment Report – a huge three-volume study issued every six or seven years. It will now hold a pre-summit in Stockholm later this month. 

Leaked documents show that governments which support and finance the IPCC are demanding more than 1,500 changes to the report’s ‘summary for policymakers’. They say its current draft does not properly explain the pause.

At the heart of the row lie two questions: the extent to which temperatures will rise with carbon dioxide levels, as well as how much of the warming over the past 150 years – so far, just 0.8C – is down to human greenhouse gas emissions and how much is due to natural variability. 




More...
Ready for lift-off: Virgin's SS2 spacecraft reaches the STRATOSPHERE - and carrier confirms that commercial space flights are 'on track' for 2014
'One small step towards a brighter future for all': Kirobo goes down in history by becoming the first robot to talk in space
Riddle of the African 'fairy circles' solved? Patches of barren land are down to grasses competing for water, claims scientist


In its draft report, the IPCC says it is ‘95 per cent confident’ that global warming has been caused by humans – up from 90 per cent in 2007.



This claim is already hotly disputed. US climate expert Professor Judith Curry said last night: ‘In fact, the uncertainty is getting bigger. It’s now clear the models are way too sensitive to carbon dioxide. I cannot see any basis for the IPCC increasing its confidence level.’

She pointed to long-term cycles  in ocean temperature, which have a huge influence on climate and  suggest the world may be approaching a period similar to that from 1965 to 1975, when there was a clear cooling trend. This led some scientists at the time to forecast an imminent ice age. 

Professor Anastasios Tsonis, of the University of Wisconsin, was one of the first to investigate the ocean cycles. He said: ‘We are already in a cooling trend, which I think will continue for the next 15 years at least. There is no doubt the warming of the 1980s and 1990s has stopped.


Then... NASA satelite images showing the spread of Artic sea ice 27th August 2012 
Then... NASA satelite images showing the spread of Artic sea ice 27th August 2012



...And now, much bigger: The spread of Artic sea ice on August 15 2013 
...And now, much bigger: The same Nasa image taken in 2013





‘The IPCC claims its models show a pause of 15 years can be expected. But that means that after only a very few years more, they will have to admit they are wrong.’



Others are more cautious. Dr Ed Hawkins, of Reading University, drew the graph published by The Mail on Sunday in March showing how far world temperatures have diverged from computer predictions. He admitted the cycles may have caused some of the recorded warming, but insisted that natural variability alone could not explain all of the temperature rise over the past 150 years.

Nonetheless, the belief that summer Arctic ice is about to disappear remains an IPCC tenet, frequently flung in the face of critics who point to the pause.

Yet there is mounting evidence that Arctic ice levels are cyclical. Data uncovered by climate historians show that there was a massive melt in the 1920s and 1930s, followed by intense re-freezes that ended only in 1979 – the year the IPCC says that shrinking began.

Professor Curry said the ice’s behaviour over the next five years would be crucial, both for understanding the climate and for future policy. ‘Arctic sea ice is the indicator to watch,’ she said


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.u...ctions.html#ixzz2eLHmVxI5 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## BozoBR (15 Set 2013 às 17:10)

São tantas variáveis que é difícil afirmar com precisão se há ou não. O pior que as discussões sempre são atravessadas por discursos com viés ideológico.


----------



## Kispo (15 Set 2013 às 22:53)

Os defensores da Teoria do Aquecimento Global *Antropogénico* devem andar um pouco desorientados desde há uns anos para cá. Finalmente, alguns começam a ver a realidade com olhos de ver.

Ciclos de aquecimento e arrefecimento, sempre ocorreram no passado e hoje isso não é diferente.

O que me parece claro é que o factor humano foi claramente sobrevalorizado... basta ver que a concentração de CO2 na atmosfera não pára de aumentar segundo os dados obtidos no Mauna Loa. Pelo contrário as temperaturas globais do planeta deixaram de aumentar desde 1997/1998. Alguma coisa de errado se passa com a Teoria do Aquecimento Global *Antropogénico* não acham? 

Parece claro que o aquecimento global que ocorreu nos anos anteriores a 1997/1998 não se deveram ao Homem, i.e. às emissões de CO2.

Na minha opinião, a qual se baseia em alguns estudos já publicados, factores como a actividade solar, vulcanismo e fenómeno El Niño/La Niña são os principais responsáveis e não a [CO2] na atmosfera, conforme já tive oportunidade de o dizer várias vezes neste forum.

Destaco os fenómenos de *vulcanismo* e o fenómeno *El Niño/La Niña* como tendo uma *influência imediata* nas variações na temperatura global.

A actividade solar acaba por influenciar a temperatura global na Terra de forma não imediata mas sim progressiva.


----------



## Kispo (15 Set 2013 às 23:37)

Uma consequência da *baixa actividade solar* é um *maior número de raios cósmicos que chegam à Terra*, o que leva a um *aumento na formação de nuvens a baixa altitude* que irão reflectir mais radiação solar o que leva a *arrefecimento na superfície terrestre*.

*CLOUD / CERN*
*Cloud formation may be linked to cosmic rays*
Ciência Viva
Roy Spencer, PhD


----------



## camrov8 (16 Set 2013 às 19:43)

o planeta é um sistema muito complexo uns francius disseram que o verão ia ser fresco o aquecimento também não é so sobre ficar mais quente mas como todo o sistema reage ao co2 e é isso que se anda a estudar


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2013 às 21:32)

*16 de Setembro: Dia Mundial para Preservação da Camada do Ozono *

A data, é uma oportunidade para uma reflexão conjunta e concertada sobre a necessidade de realização de acções e adopção de comportamentos que contribuam para a protecção do velho protector dos seres vivos na terra. A data foi instituída pela Assembleia Geral das Nações Unidas, através de uma resolução (49/114) de 1994), para comemorar o dia da assinatura, em 1987, do Protocolo de Montreal sobre Substâncias que Prejudicam a Camada de Ozono.
Ozono (O3) é um composto químico com efeitos prejudiciais para os seres vivos quando se encontra junto à superfície terrestre: provoca irritações nos olhos e tracto respiratório, é o componente principal do nevoeiro fotoquímico e actua como gás com efeito de estufa. No entanto, é ao nível da estratosfera (entre 25 a 30 Km da superfície terrestre) que se encontra 90% deste composto, constituindo a chamada camada de ozono, que assume um papel fundamental na protecção da vida na Terra: absorve mais de 95% das radiações ultravioletas (UV), impedindo que estas atinjam a superfície terrestre em quantidades elevadas.
Nos anos 80, confirmou-se a destruição progressiva da camada do ozono, com a sua consequente rarefacção, designada por “buraco do ozono”. Esta diminuição de espessura da camada de ozono facilita a passagem das radiações UV para a superfície terrestre e deve-se principalmente à reacção de moléculas de ozono com radicais de bromo ou cloro, na estratosfera, destruindo-as e consequentemente reduzindo a espessura da camada de ozono.
O buraco do ozono já ocupa 28 milhões de quilómetros quadrados. A região mais afectada pela destruição da camada do ozono é a Antárctida, pois nessa área, principalmente durante o mês de Setembro, quase metade da concentração de ozono é sugada pela atmosfera.

RNA


----------



## irpsit (17 Set 2013 às 00:32)

Dados interessantes aqui da Islandia.
Sem qualquer juízo de valor.

O verao de 2009 foi dos mais quentes em mais de 100 anos.
O inverno 2009-2010 foi normal.
A primavera de 2010 foi fria, mas nada de anormal.
O verão de 2010 foi, tambem, dos mais quentes em mais de 100 anos.
O outono 2010 foi algo invulgarmente quente, sem nenhuma neve até Janeiro do ano seguinte.
O resto do inverno 2010-2011 foi normal.
O verão de 2011 foi acima da média e seco.
O inverno de 2011-2012 teve frio brutal durante 2 meses, do mais frio em cerca de 40 anos, depois de Fevereiro foi muito mais quente que o normal, quase sem neve
O verão de 2012 foi médio, mais fresco que os verões quentes típicos da última década e extremamente chuvoso.
O inverno 2012-2013 foi anormalmente quente, praticamente sem neve, um recorde, algo inédito em quase 100 anos.
A primavera 2013 e verao 2013 foram radicalmente frios, dos mais frios em cerca de 50 anos. Nos anos 60 houve veroes piores que o actual. O ano inteiro de 2013 foi extremamente chuvoso, batento recordes de décadas.

Os glaciares recuam sem parar desde há muitos anos consecutivos,e continuaram o mesmo de modo dramático em 2013, mesmo apesar dos períodos frios acima indicados.


----------



## duncan (27 Set 2013 às 13:48)

boa tarde IPCC já lançou o relatório sobre as alterações climáticas, como poderão ler em baixo, continuam a defender que o aquecimento foi provocado pelo homem, e que apesar nos últimos 15 anos ter havido um abrandamento do aquecimento, essa situação deve-se ao facto de os oceanos absorverem o calor e que nos próximos anos os mesmos vão começar a liberta-lo. E também frisaram que os modelos de previsão não estão errados que podem sofrer pequenas flutuações devido a ciclos do clima.



hoje  às 9 horas (hora de Portugal) o Painel Intergovernamental de Cientistas para as Alterações Climáticas (IPCC, na sigla em inglês) lançou, em conferência de imprensa, o mais importante relatório científico sobre a ciência climática (sumário em inglês). A conclusão é unanime: as alterações climáticas estão a acontecer, o maior causador são as atividades humanas. As previsões devem-nos deixar muito preocupados, mas ainda é possível evitar o pior.

Este 5º relatório foi elaborado por mais de 800 cientistas e beneficia de modelação mais avançada e de uma maior compreensão sobre as alterações climáticas por comparação com relatórios anteriores. Hoje foi lançado o relatório relativo ao grupo de trabalho sobre ciência climática. Durante 2014, serão lançados os relatórios relativos aos outros grupos de trabalho sobre impactes das alterações climáticas (em março 2014) e mitigação das alterações climáticas (abril de 2014). Em outubro de 2014, será lançado, por último, o relatório global de síntese.

O relatório sobre ciência climática, hoje divulgado, aborda diversos aspetos, entre eles a velocidade atual e futura a que o planeta está a aquecer, os impactes sobre as comunidades e biodiversidade e as principais medidas de mitigação e adaptação às alterações climáticas.

Consequências graves

As principais conclusões apontadas pelo relatório e selecionadas pela Quercus são as seguintes:

- Devido aos avanços da ciência do clima e da modelação, estamos mais certo do que nunca que os seres humanos são responsáveis pela maior parte do aquecimento global e seus impactos. As emissões de carbono são responsáveis por todo o aquecimento nos últimos 60 anos. O aumento da temperatura global poderá atingir 4,8 graus Celsius entre os períodos 1986-2005 e 2081-2100.

- As alterações climáticas estão a conduzir a mais fenómenos extremos: ondas de calor, chuvas intensas e subida do nível do mar (poderá atingir 98 cm entre 1986-2005 e 2100).

- Os impactes ambientais estão a acelerar: as camadas de gelo estão a derreter muito mais rapidamente, o aumento do nível do mar está a acelerar e o gelo do mar Ártico está a desaparecer a um ritmo surpreendente.

- Os oceanos têm absorvido uma grande quantidade de CO2, o que está a causar um aumento da acidez que pode perturbar de forma catastrófica toda a cadeia alimentar marinha.

Aspetos mais pertinentes para Portugal

Apesar de os dados mais precisos às escalas regionais só virem a ser divulgados oficialmente na próxima segunda-feira, sabe-se desde já que para países do Sul da Europa e da zona Mediterrânica, as perspetivas são dramáticas: menos chuvas mas mais concentradas no tempo e associadas a cheias, mais fogos, custos muito elevados para combater a subida do nível do mar, menor produção agrícola, maior pobreza, e uma enorme perda de biodiversidade.

Questões cruciais

Há uma pausa recente no aquecimento global?

Este relatório diz que o aquecimento global combinado de oceanos e atmosfera tem continuado a aumentar sem parar. O aquecimento do ar à superfície diminuiu recentemente, porque o calor foi antes absorvido pelo oceano mas irá voltar para a atmosfera em poucos anos. É um ciclo que ocorreu várias vezes ao longo das últimas décadas. A trajetória de longo prazo permanece a mesmo.

Os modelos usados não estão errados? Não houve uma sobrestimação do aquecimento recente?

Este relatório observa que os modelos estão certos no panorama e tendência globais. Por vezes, os modelos não preveem flutuações de curto prazo, como a recente desaceleração do aquecimento das temperaturas da superfície. Isto é eles consideram a lentidão do aquecimento em determinados períodos, mas podem não acertar no período exato em que tal acontece. O relatório diz-nos que, a longo prazo, os modelos correspondem à tendência observada a longo prazo no aquecimento das temperaturas à superfície.

O que dizer sobre a revisão da “sensibilidade climática”?

Infelizmente, a revisão da chamada “sensibilidade climática” é pequena e não muda o fundamental: as emissões estão a subir rapidamente para o cenário pior, que será catastrófico, não importando assim o nível exato de sensibilidade climática. Por outro lado, a boa notícia é que esta revisão não aumentar a nossa confiança de que podemos manter o aquecimento abaixo do limiar de 2 graus se tivermos no caminho certo, de que não estamos já se comprometeu a ultrapassar esse limite na próxima alguns anos.

Este relatório considera que não há nenhuma ligação entre a seca e a mudança climática?

O relatório observa que a seca tem aumentado em várias regiões. O relatório também constata que a precipitação aumentou noutras regiões. Essas mudanças anulam-se quando se toma uma visão global, sendo que a uma escala regional há um claro aumento na seca.

Conferência das Nações Unidas sobre clima em Varsóvia é próximo momento decisivo

O relatório agora divulgado lança para a discussão política que irá acontecer em novembro, em Varsóvia, um dado muito importante: há um limite à emissão de dióxido de carbono (CO2) para o aquecimento do planeta não exceder 2º Celsius. Neste momento, já usámos mais de metade do CO2 que podemos. O relatório traça um caminho claro para evitar alterações catastróficas. Temos que começar a diminuir as emissões, com cortes significativos nos próximos anos, eventualmente, baixando as emissões nas próximas décadas para zero.

A 11 de novembro de 2014, em Varsóvia, os líderes mundiais estarão reunidos na Cimeira anual convocada pelo secretário-geral da ONU Ban Ki Moon para enfrentar a atual "ameaça ao desenvolvimento, à estabilidade dos países e economias e à saúde do planeta”.

Os governos devem criar mais fundos para aumentar a resiliência e o apoio às comunidades vulneráveis que já sofrem os impactes das alterações climáticas. Mais recursos estariam disponíveis se os governos eliminassem os subsídios atribuídos aos combustíveis fósseis e, em vez disso, estimulassem o acesso às energias limpas e renováveis para todos.

A garantia por um futuro climático seguro será possível se os governos desviarem os investimentos de desenvolvimento tecnológico de novos processos de extração de combustíveis fósseis (gás de xisto e areias betuminosas) para a energia limpa e renovável, bem como para soluções inovadoras sobre formas mais eficientes de utilização de energia. As soluções existem e tomar medidas faz sentido, proporcionando importantes benefícios para as comunidades, economias e ambiente que delas dependem.

A Quercus estará em Varsóvia e já está a acompanhar as discussões e trabalhos preparativos através do Blog http://varsovia.blogs.sapo.pt/.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2013 às 13:27)

> *Temperaturas em Portugal vão subir mais do que média mundial no futuro*
> 
> Relatório do IPCC apresenta resultados que indicam subidas de até 9,0 graus Celsius na Península Ibérica até 2100. O Sul da Europa vai ter também menos chuva e tempestades mais intensas.
> 
> ...



Este último ano hidrológico já foi parecido com Novembro e Março chuvosos, Outubro e Setembro normal e depois tudo mais seco que um carapau.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2013 às 13:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> > De acordo com o pior cenário do mais recente relatório do IPCC, a temperatura média global pode aumentar entre 2,6 e 4,8 graus Celsius até ao final do século, em relação à média de 1986-2005. Para Portugal, porém, os valores são maiores. Para o mesmo cenário, e considerando os resultados centrais de uma série de modelos de simulação do clima, os termómetros poderão subir entre 3,0 e 7,0 graus. Nos meses de Verão, a Península Ibérica pode chegar a aquecer 9,0 graus Celsius.
> >
> > Fonte: Publico



Ou seja, nos meses de Julho e Agosto, os valores médios de temperatura passavam para os 30ºC / 35ºC, nomeadamente no interior. É uma barbaridade.


----------



## David sf (5 Out 2013 às 13:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O clima na Europa é em grande parte influenciado por um fenómeno atmosférico, a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO, na sigla em inglês), que tem a tendência de vir a deslocar-se para cima em latitude. "Se a NAO muda, o clima aqui muda", assevera Ricardo Trigo, investigador do Instituto Dom Luiz, que tem oito artigos científicos citados no relatório do IPCC.



Como é que a NAO sobe em latitude?

Mais um relatório alarmista (9ºC?!?!), parece que querem voltar a pôr as alterações climáticas alegadamente antropogénicas no topo da agenda mediática. Seria interessante reler o que previam para o ano de 2013 alguns relatórios de há 10-15 anos atrás.


----------



## belem (5 Out 2013 às 16:28)

9ºc parece-me um disparate, basta lerem sobre o assunto e poderão ver que não faz qualquer sentido.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2013 às 16:43)

Nas últimas décadas observámos um aumento de algumas décimas com consequências já significativas, um aumento de 9ºC em 80 anos seria uma catástrofe e pressupunha a transformação de quase toda a península no deserto estéril. Quem produz estes relatórios parece não saber bem o que está a dizer.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Out 2013 às 17:00)

9C?? Que exagero.. A ser assim, tinha de me mudar de maio a outubro para a praia! 

Imaginem os 47C de máxima absoluta na Amareleja, poderem subir potencialmente até aos 56C! Mais vale dizer que Portugal passaria a ser a Líbia ou o Dead Valey.


----------



## Z13 (5 Out 2013 às 17:18)

Atenção que estamos a falar de outputs de modelos, fracos ainda por cima, como foi reconhecido no artigo...


----------



## supercell (5 Out 2013 às 18:17)

A resposta a este assunto é claramente, sim , está mais que provado que as ações nefastas que o homem tem vindo a fazer afetam muito negativamente a composição da atmosfera, tendo como consequências o aquecimento global e todas as outras consequências inerentes a esta.


----------



## Kispo (5 Out 2013 às 21:06)

> O clima na Europa é em grande parte influenciado por um fenómeno atmosférico, a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO, na sigla em inglês), que tem a tendência de vir a deslocar-se para cima em latitude. "Se a NAO muda, o clima aqui muda", assevera Ricardo Trigo, investigador do Instituto Dom Luiz, que tem oito artigos científicos citados no relatório do IPCC.



Tb gostava de saber como é k a NAO se movimenta para norte...  secalhar a islândia devido ao movimento das placas tectónicas vai deslocar-se para norte tal como os Açores


----------



## duncan (5 Out 2013 às 21:36)

Eu não sou geofísico, mas cada vez percebo menos; uns dizem que o clima vai arrefecer nos próximos anos porque o sol vai entrar numa fase de menor atividade como aconteceu na pequena idade do gelo. neste relatório nem falam desta variável, já  de li e falei com meteorologistas que me disseram que a atmosfera tem uma forma de se adaptar ás alterações, e que também esta não é assim tao sensível ao aumento do co2, e este é mais complexo do que se pensa, ou seja não se pode contar só com uma variável.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2013 às 23:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este último ano hidrológico já foi parecido com Novembro e Março chuvosos, Outubro e Setembro normal e depois tudo mais seco que um carapau.



Continuem a despejar dinheiro nestes estudos que é o que é preciso, não façam coisas sérias e responsáveis que não é preciso. Vamos continuar nas especulações a 80 anos que são autênticos tesourinhos deprimentes como este. Acho que nem na idade média se era tão ignorante.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Out 2013 às 03:53)

E a verdade por traz de tudo isso e que nossa tecnologia e tao pequena e o historico e tao curto que tudo nao passa de especulacoes.

 Lembrando que temos a tendencia de nos achar-mos o centro do universo lembremos do geocentrismo


----------



## james (7 Out 2013 às 11:22)

duncan disse:


> Eu não sou geofísico, mas cada vez percebo menos; uns dizem que o clima vai arrefecer nos próximos anos porque o sol vai entrar numa fase de menor atividade como aconteceu na pequena idade do gelo. neste relatório nem falam desta variável, já  de li e falei com meteorologistas que me disseram que a atmosfera tem uma forma de se adaptar ás alterações, e que também esta não é assim tao sensível ao aumento do co2, e este é mais complexo do que se pensa, ou seja não se pode contar só com uma variável.



  Penso que essa é outra teoria  que diz que o degelo polar vai provocar não um aquecimento mas um brutal arrefecimento de todo o Hemisfério Norte . 

Mas , sinceramente , acredito cada vez menos nestes estudos . Então este estudo deve ter sido feito pelo senhor francês que disse que íamos ter o verão mais frio dos últimos 200 anos .

È curioso , porque se uma pessoa consultar os arquivos climáticos  constata que em Portugal desde o Século xvl que há registos de terríveis secas ou tempestades violentas . Mas quem vê estes estudos parece que isso é um fenómeno recente . 

 Eu , como ecologista convicto , sempre me preocupei com o aquecimento global , mas atualmente sinto - me confuso .  Penso que estes estudos estão  a sobrevalorizar a ação do homem e a menosprezar a tendência do planeta para procurar reequilíbrios e isso será muito importante .


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2013 às 11:43)

james disse:


> Penso que essa é outra teoria  que diz que o degelo polar vai provocar não um aquecimento mas um brutal arrefecimento de todo o Hemisfério Norte .
> 
> Mas , sinceramente , acredito cada vez menos nestes estudos . Então este estudo deve ter sido feito pelo senhor francês que disse que íamos ter o verão mais frio dos últimos 200 anos .
> 
> ...



De acordo. Eu tenho uma visão também parecida sobre esta temática. PArece-me a mim que certos estudos tendem para uma visão alarmista. Contudo, prefiro mil vezes esta visão alarmista do que uma outra perspetiva (independentemente de esta poder ser mais aproximada da realidade),  que pudesse ser mais "descuidada" no que diz respeito a uma prevenção de fenómenos de aquecimento global ou outras alterações climáticas. Não tenho grandes dúvidas que, uma industrialização descontrolada e sem limites, com aumento inerente dos índices de poluição terão efeitos nefastos no planeta, mesmo que as alterações decorrentes não sejam as catastróficas que alguns estudos indicam. Logo, um princípio firme de corte ao nível das emissões não fará certamente mal nenhum ao nosso planeta.

Parece-me, e em resumo, que nestas matérias devemos sempre jogar pelo seguro, e esse jogo deve sempre ser baseado no pior dos cenários. Penso que só ficamos a ganhar.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Out 2013 às 12:25)

Que existe aquecimento global produzido pela actividade humana, EXISTE!

Nem vale a pena negar isso.

Agora que ao mesmo tempo tempo temos estado a viver numa época de crescente aquecimento natural não é menos verdade.

Desde o fim da era glaciar que a temperatura tinha vindo a subir. Entre 7550 e 3550 AC as temperaturas mantiveram-se estáveis e depois vieram a arrefecer até ao Sec XV e XIV da nossa era. Época onde os cientistas dizem termos chegado ao mais frio desde o término da era Glaciar.

Desde então estas subiram consideravelmente e irão continuar pois num século estas foram do seu ponto mais frio até ao mais quente desde o fim da última era glaciar.

As variações climáticas são naturais. A velocidade à qual estas acontecem é que foram alteradas pela nossa actividade.

A nossa geração e as próximas irão de facto sofrer bastante com estas mudanças.

Após isso, a natural mudança de combustíveis fosseis para energias mais limpas irão repor uma certa normalidade nestas variações...

Mas já não será para nós!


----------



## Z13 (23 Out 2013 às 12:42)

http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us

Fonte:
http://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/...-area-above-normal-makes-record-gain-in-2013/


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 12:51)

Isto é muito interessante mas se repararmos temos tido uma anomalia positiva á vários meses na Antartica em termos de cobertura de gelo, e durante a 2ª metade de Setembro bem como neste mês de Outubro o Atlântico norte em torno dos polos tem estado muito activo com grandes tempestades e segundo os modelos e com um padrão de NAO + nas proximas semanas isso ainda se vai acentuar mais !

Agora pergunto .... que implicações isto poderá trazer para o Inverno se é que pode trazer alguma coisa !


----------



## slbmacieira (28 Nov 2013 às 13:58)

Calm solar cycle prompts questions about impact on earth
Sapa-AFP | 24 Novembro, 2013 10:18







A partially-eclipsed sun is seen in Amman November 3, 2013. Skywatchers across the world are in for a treat Sunday as the final solar eclipse of 2013 takes on a rare hybrid form.
Image by: MUHAMMAD HAMED / REUTERS

Fonte:[URL=http://www.timeslive.co.za/scitech/2013/11/24/calm-solar-cycle-prompts-questions-about-impact-on-earth


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2013 às 19:45)

A perda de massas de gelo, nomeadamente glaciares localizados nas regiões circumpolares do norte, é uma realidade nos últimos 100 anos.
Na Alasca a perda de gelo é notável atendendo ao que as imagens no sítio the Weather Channel nos mostra.
Exemplo:






Ver: Bruce Molnia's Repeat Photos of Alaska, and What He Says They Reveal About Our World


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2013 às 16:52)

Novo RECORDE de temperatura mínima do planeta terra:



> *91,2 bajo cero: nuevo récord de frío en nuestro planeta*
> 
> Publicado: 8 dic 2013 | 12:33 GMT
> 
> ...



RT


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2013 às 18:10)

A RT parece ser a _única_ a publicar essa notícia. Depois de alguma pesquisa ainda não vi mais fonte nenhuma.
Corrijam-me se estiver errado.


----------



## james (9 Dez 2013 às 12:00)

Segundo o relatorio mensal de novembro do Ipma , as temperaturas em Portugal Continental estiveram abaixo da media .


----------



## Kispo (9 Dez 2013 às 12:21)

mais fontes:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lace-Earth-discovered-Antarctic-mountain.html

http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/news/uk_news/Environment/article1350536.ece


----------



## james (9 Dez 2013 às 19:28)

Boas , quando o verao passado foi considerado um dos mais quentes das ultimas decadas verifcou - se quase uma histeria coletiva , a comunicacao social falou disso ate a exaustao como a prova do aquecimento global . 

Segundo o ipma , o mes de novembro passado foi um dos mais frios dos ultimos anos e nem um pio sobre isso . 

Nao acredito numa teoria da conspiracao , mas assim caminha - se rapidamente para o descredito deste problema , que e o pior que pode acontecer . 

Em conversas que tenho com amigos meus sobre este problema , temos chegado a conclusao que as pessoas cada vez acham que isso sao coisas dos maluquinhos da meteorologia , o que e perigoso .


----------



## Paulo H (9 Dez 2013 às 21:41)

O que acontece num verão ou num inverno num cantinho do planeta, não é argumento para aquecimento ou arrefecimento global. Por alguma razão as normais se baseiam numa sequência de 30anos! Então porque razão um aquecimento ou arrefecimento global se iria basear em muito menos?? Para falarmos dessas tendências, falemos de no mínimo dos mínimos de 100 ou 200 anos de registos. Tudo o que é menos, chama-se variabilidade climática!


----------



## Art-J (9 Dez 2013 às 22:55)

james disse:


> Boas , quando o verao passado foi considerado um dos mais quentes das ultimas decadas verifcou - se quase uma histeria coletiva , a comunicacao social falou disso ate a exaustao como a prova do aquecimento global .
> 
> Segundo o ipma , o mes de novembro passado foi um dos mais frios dos ultimos anos e nem um pio sobre isso .
> 
> ...



O que acontece no mês de Novembro, num único ano, num lugar específico, é de extrema irrelevância para esta questão.

É porque se formos por essa lógica tive o mês de Novembro a torrar na Madeira. E agora?


----------



## james (9 Dez 2013 às 23:36)

Art-J disse:


> O que acontece no mês de Novembro, num único ano, num lugar específico, é de extrema irrelevância para esta questão.
> 
> É porque se formos por essa lógica tive o mês de Novembro a torrar na Madeira. E agora?



Mas era exatamente ai que eu queria chegar  .  Eu tambem acho irrelevante ,  por isso a importancia que se deu a irrelevancia de 2 meses no verao mais quentes que o normal mostra bem o sensacionalismo e a desinformacao que andam a volta desta questao do aquecimento global .


----------



## Kispo (9 Dez 2013 às 23:37)

o que me parece que o James quer dizer é que: quando há algum evento isolado relacionado com calor/tufões/furacões/cheias/secas vem logo parar à TV e a causa acaba de alguma forma por ser sempre o mesma, i.e o aquecimento global..... mas quando o evento isolado é relacionado com frio pouco se fala e qd é lançado na comunicação social a causa para esse frio extremo são as alterações climáticas.... bolas... as alterações climáticas/aquecimento global ou lá o que lhe chamam têm mesmo as costas largas  eventos extremos sempre houve e sempre continuarão a acontecer!



Art-J disse:


> O que acontece no mês de Novembro, num único ano, num lugar específico, é de extrema irrelevância para esta questão.
> 
> É porque se formos por essa lógica tive o mês de Novembro a torrar na Madeira. E agora?


----------



## Azorean (10 Dez 2013 às 02:28)

Não li as mensagens passadas, já é um tópico longo e talvez já tenham dito o mesmo, mas em relação a Novembros frios, etc, isso é relativo, por ser demasiado local e, paradoxalmente, frio não significa que o planeta esteja mais frio no geral. Até será possível haver uma anomalia de frio na zona do Atlântico Norte, num cenário de maior aquecimento. 

Este é um tema que já acompanho diariamente à anos. A minha opinião é mutável, uma vez que sou apenas amador e não estou em condições de ter certezas muito fixas. Já passei pela fase de acreditar que afinal era tudo uma conspiração global, mas pensando melhor e pesquisando mais um pouco, essa teoria começou a perder sentido. 

É verdade que pode haver uma certa paranóia transmitida pelos media e partilhada por muitos leigos, mas talvez até seja bom que ela exista. Acho que o assunto não deve ser abordado de forma simplista e desinportada. Associar um Sandy directamente ao aquecimento global pode ser precipitado, mas é algo que prevê-se ser mais comum, logo também não deve ser automaticamente descartado qualquer tipo de associação entre os dois fenómenos. 

Sobre o assunto das tempestades de neve e frio. Até é expectável que sejam mais comuns, especialmente no hemisfério norte. A diferença de temperaturas entre o Árctico e as latitudes mais baixas está a diminuir. Provavelmente devido ao facto de o Árctico estar a aquecer muito mais depressa. Esse equílibrio de temperaturas entre as duas regiões origina um abrandamento do jet stream, fazendo com que, por vezes, ele se torne mais ondulante e possa originar periodos mais prolongados de frio, ou de calor.

Fica aqui um vídeo a explicar esse fenómeno:


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Dez 2013 às 01:43)

Eu penso que so por o as temperaturas globais nao estarem acompanhando o aumento dos gases estufa ja põem em prova a veracidade da hipótese do aquecimento antropogenico.

 E muito difícil dizer que só esta aquecendo esta também esfriando o clima esta mudando


----------



## james (7 Jan 2014 às 08:43)

Segundo uma noticia do 'expresso '  , Um meteorologista americano considera que a tempestade ' hercules ' que afeta a America do Norte foi causada pelo aquecimento global

 E eu que pensava que as tempestades eram causadas por dinamicas e interacoes atmosfericas , afinal quando chove , esta vento , neve . granizo , sol , frio , calor e seja la o que for a causa e o aquecimento global .

Ironia a parte e como eu ja venho dizendo  a algum tempo , a discussao nos media sobre este problema atingiu uma dimensao quase folclorica .


----------



## Art-J (7 Jan 2014 às 11:02)

james disse:


> Segundo uma noticia do 'expresso '  , Um meteorologista americano considera que a tempestade ' hercules ' que afeta a America do Norte foi causada pelo aquecimento global
> 
> E eu que pensava que as tempestades eram causadas por dinamicas e interacoes atmosfericas , afinal quando chove , esta vento , neve . granizo , sol , frio , calor e seja la o que for a causa e o aquecimento global .
> 
> Ironia a parte e como eu ja venho dizendo  a algum tempo , a discussao nos media sobre este problema atingiu uma dimensao quase folclorica .



Mal fraseado, mas a realidade é de que os modelos apontam para que os fenómenos meteorológicos tendam a ser cada vez mais extremos, principalmente devido ao aumento da temperatura média do ar e dos oceanos, o que significa mais energia. O errado é olhar para estes fenómenos individualmente.. houve aqui um ano que tivemos dos invernos mais frios de de que me lembre na Europa e no entanto foi dos anos mais quentes registados a nível Mundial.

Este ano por exemplo temos neste momento temperaturas glaciares na América do Norte, no entanto a Escandinávia continua com temperaturas típicas de Outono, com pouca ou quase nenhuma neve.

Mas ao ler um ou outro post de vários intervenientes neste tópico acho injusto justificarem a sua opinião de que as mudanças climáticas que estão a ocorrer são normais e de que pouco ou nada terão a haver com a acção humana pelo facto de sempre terem havido estas oscilações. Acho injusto porque o ritmo com que as alterações estão a ocorrer neste momento são 10 mil vezes (no mínimo) superiores a qualquer outra oscilação no passado, exceptuando claro fenómenos de actividade vulcânica em larga escala.


----------



## cm3pt (7 Jan 2014 às 11:16)

Art-J disse:


> Mal fraseado, mas a realidade é de que os modelos apontam para que os fenómenos meteorológicos tendam a ser cada vez mais extremos, principalmente devido ao aumento da temperatura média do ar e dos oceanos, o que significa mais energia. O errado é olhar para estes fenómenos individualmente.. houve aqui um ano que tivemos dos invernos mais frios de de que me lembre na Europa e no entanto foi dos anos mais quentes registados a nível Mundial.
> 
> Este ano por exemplo temos neste momento temperaturas glaciares na América do Norte, no entanto a Escandinávia continua com temperaturas típicas de Outono, com pouca ou quase nenhuma neve.
> 
> Mas ao ler um ou outro post de vários intervenientes neste tópico acho injusto justificarem a sua opinião de que as mudanças climáticas que estão a ocorrer são normais e de que pouco ou nada terão a haver com a acção humana pelo facto de sempre terem havido estas oscilações. Acho injusto porque o ritmo com que as alterações estão a ocorrer neste momento são 10 mil vezes (no mínimo) superiores a qualquer outra oscilação no passado, exceptuando claro fenómenos de actividade vulcânica em larga escala.




Desculpe estar a discordar de si, até concordo com algumas coisas que diz, nomeadamente que não se pode excluir que haja aquecimento global por causa da vaga de frio na América do Norte. Mas há uma afirmação que fez que não está correcta (e não se trata de uma questão de opinião, são factos): o ritmo que as alterações estão a ocorrer é 10 mil vezes superior a qualquer oscilação no passado. Mesmo descontando o exagero do dez mil, a afirmação é incorrecta. Entre os anos 1000 e 1300 DC as temperaturas eram mais elevadas que hoje (optimo climatico medieval). Repare-se em dois exemplos: era cultivado vinho na Islândia (o que hoje é impossível) e a Gronelândia era chamada precisamente "Groenland" (terra verde, em dinamarques), pelos vikings, devido às suas pastagens verdes. Hoje mesmo junto à costa, a Gronelândia é um mar de gelo. E há antigas aldeias alpinas que eram habitadas na época e que foram depois ocupadas por glaciares.


----------



## Art-J (7 Jan 2014 às 19:02)

cm3pt disse:


> Desculpe estar a discordar de si, até concordo com algumas coisas que diz, nomeadamente que não se pode excluir que haja aquecimento global por causa da vaga de frio na América do Norte. Mas há uma afirmação que fez que não está correcta (e não se trata de uma questão de opinião, são factos): o ritmo que as alterações estão a ocorrer é 10 mil vezes superior a qualquer oscilação no passado. Mesmo descontando o exagero do dez mil, a afirmação é incorrecta. Entre os anos 1000 e 1300 DC as temperaturas eram mais elevadas que hoje (optimo climatico medieval). Repare-se em dois exemplos: era cultivado vinho na Islândia (o que hoje é impossível) e a Gronelândia era chamada precisamente "Groenland" (terra verde, em dinamarques), pelos vikings, devido às suas pastagens verdes. Hoje mesmo junto à costa, a Gronelândia é um mar de gelo. E há antigas aldeias alpinas que eram habitadas na época e que foram depois ocupadas por glaciares.



É verdade que houve um período em que o Atlântico Norte "aqueceu", mas no entanto não houve qualquer alteração significativa na temperatura média do ar ou dos oceanos a nível global. Tratou-se de um fenómeno localizado que pode estar relacionado com uma maior ou menor intensidade da corrente do golfo por exemplo. Aliás, os cálculos indicam que a temperatura nesse período situava-se 0.1 a 0.2ºC abaixo dos normais para os meados do século passado.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jan 2014 às 06:36)

Sem querer tomar nenhum partido, queria apenas partilhar convosco umas declarações que julgo serem do vosso interesse:

«Esta perturbação do vórtice polar pode ter sido ocasionada por um curto evento de aquecimento estratosférico, um fenómeno que Rick Grow explicou ao _Washington Post_ há alguns dias atrás:

"Grandes ondas atmosféricas em movimento ascendem da troposfera — onde ocorrem as alterações do estado do tempo meteorológico — para a estratosfera, que é a camada sobrejacente à troposfera. Estas ondas, denominadas por ondas de Rossby, transportam energia e momento da troposfera para a estratosfera. Esta transferência de energia e momento gera uma circulação na estratosfera, que representa um descida de ar nas latitudes elevadas e subida de ar nas latitudes intermédias. À medida que o ar afunda, aquece. Se o ar estratosférico aquece rapidamente no Árctico, irá causar uma situação de desequilíbrio na circulação. Isto pode causar uma perturbação ao vórtice polar, estreitando-o e — por vezes — dividindo-o."

O que isso tem a ver com as alterações climáticas? A água congelada do mar está a desaparecer do Ártico devido às alterações climáticas, que deixam para trás um tom mais escuro da vasta água do oceano exposta que absorve mais calor do sol do que reflecte o gelo. Por sua vez, contribui para o aquecimento mais rápido do Árctico do que o resto do planeta, quase o dobro da média global. A jet stream — cintura de rápidos ventos que fluem de oeste e servem de limite entre o ar frio do norte e o ar quente do sul — é deslocada pela diferença de temperatura entre as latitudes a norte e as tropicais. Alguns cientistas supõem que à medida que essa temperatura diminui, pode enfraquecer a jet stream, que por sua vez faz com que seja mais provável que o ar frio do Ártico deixe o vórtice polar e flua para o sul. Neste momento, uma invulgar grande alteração na jet stream tem aquele ar polar a fluir muito mais para sul do que normalmente faria.»
Fonte: _Time Magazine_


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

Dois artigos extremamente interessantes:

Este aborda quem financia os estudos "anti CO2", entre os quais a Exxon e as Koch Industries:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/12/131220154511.htm

Já este minimiza a influência solar nas alterações climáticas:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/12/131222161813.htm


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2014 às 23:56)

Outro artigo que me esqueci de postar:

http://www.livescience.com/42435-slowdown-in-global-warming-a-mirage.html?cmpid=556160

Fazendo declaração de interesses, sou a favor de que o ser humano é capaz, através das suas ações, alterar o ecossistema terrestre. Relembro de que, por exemplo, durante muito ano pensava-se que o DDT era inócuo para as pessoas (as pessoas até usavam-no como spray; e ainda está presente em rios 25 anos depois*). Acho que o tema das alterações climáticas é deveras complexo e que ainda não compreendemos o suficiente da dinâmica terrestre (nas mais diversas componentes) para se tirar conclusões (isto aplica-se tanto aos defensores como àqueles que negam o aquecimento global). Outro aspeto central são aquelas pessoas que experienciam frio e dizem "não há aquecimento global". Por essa lógica vou buscar as notícias de calor recorde no Brasil e Austrália (os estudos que leio sobre aquecimento global dizem que extremos climáticos serão mais comuns, logo, o frio extremo da América está dentro dessa categoria). Por último, acho que é central ter em mente de que, tal como tudo na sociedade humana, há muitos interesses económicos em questão, tanto naqueles que negam (tecnologias sujas são mais baratas), como naqueles que são a favor (até pegam fogo a terras para se instalar turbinas eólicas). Para ilustrar o meu ponto, o fundador do banco JPMorgan (também ele chamado JP Morgan) deixou de apoiar financeiramente o inventor Nicolas Tesla (provavelmente o maior inventor de sempre) porque este queria inventar uma turbina (Bobina de Tesla) que daria energia limpa e barata a todos (interesses do petróleo já vêm de há muito). 

Cumps.

*http://www.wwf.org.uk/wwf_articles.cfm?unewsid=3973


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

Só me vou lembrando dos artigos aos poucos 

http://climate.nasa.gov/news/688

A altura das nuvens tem diminuído com potencial impacto no clima


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2014 às 20:51)

A opinião das pessoas acerca do aquecimento global depende da temperatura do dia em questão 

http://news.discovery.com/earth/glo...bal-warming-opinions-140112.htm#mkcpgn=emnws1


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2014 às 23:25)

A minha intenção é apenas de divulgar a notícia... 

*Extremos climáticos podem aumentar em Portugal e resto da Europa*

As ondas de calor e as vagas de frio, as secas e as cheias podem vir a ser cada vez mais frequentes nas próximas décadas. O alerta é do investigador João Santos, da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro.
“As estações do ano estão cada vez mais extremadas e a perder a sua tipicidade”, avisa o investigador João Santos, alertando para o risco de aumento de extremos climáticos nas próximas décadas, quer em Portugal quer no resto da Europa.
João Santos participou num estudo que analisou todos os invernos em Portugal e na Europa desde 1870 e que conduziu, segundo o investigador, a uma revelação sem precedentes: “Em quase 150 anos, verificámos níveis de precipitação inédita em território nacional, no Inverno de 2009/2010, e de secura extrema, no Inverno de 2011/2012”. “Trata-se de dois anos perfeitamente antagónicos e excepcionais”, até pela proximidade temporal, num intervalo de quase 150 anos. “Estamos, portanto, a assistir a uma mudança cada vez mais evidente nos padrões meteorológicos”, sublinha.
“No caso específico de Portugal, registamos que, se por um lado parecem estar cada vez mais secas, por outro, tem aumentado a frequência de episódios de precipitação intensa”, explica à Renascença o investigador do Centro de Investigação e Tecnologias Agroambientais e Biológicas (CITAB), da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD). 
A conclusão é suportada por várias publicações científicas do especialista em alterações climáticas. Um dos estudos traça o futuro do clima entre 2041 e 2070, período em que são esperados mais extremos de precipitação e de temperatura em Portugal. “O Verão vai passar a ter temperaturas muito mais elevadas. O aumento da temperatura máxima no interior do país será o ponto mais crítico”, prevê João Santos, acrescentando que “vamos ter estações secas muito mais prolongadas, de seis meses ou mais”. 
Os efeitos destas alterações “podem traduzir-se em inúmeros impactos socioeconómicos, atingindo a saúde humana e animal, a agricultura e a produção de energia, entre outros”. Índices como a precipitação, a temperatura, os padrões do vento no Atlântico Norte e na Europa (nomeadamente a corrente de jato – ventos de oeste em altitude e que determinam o estado do tempo à superfície) são incluídos no estudo realizado com investigadores da Universidade de Reading e de Oxford, do Reino Unido. 
“O comportamento da corrente de jato está a tornar-se mais irregular e isso vai determinar que ocorram mais extremos de temperatura e de precipitação”, conclui João Santos.

Olímpia Mairos

Fonte: Renascença


----------



## james (21 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Mais um investigador a anunciar o apocalipse ou a procura dos seus 15 minutos de fama .  . .

E afirmar que o inverno de 2009 / 2910 foi dos mais chuvosos sem comparacao com outros , bom se ele se referia ao pais todo nunca deve ter posto na vida os pes no Minho , de certeza .


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2014 às 23:13)

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2014/21jan_2013/


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Jan 2014 às 12:21)

Aqui aonde eu moro em 10 anos o tempo mudou muito a decada passada foi muito mais fria os invernos nao sao como antigamente, Em pouco tempo o clima mudou bastante.

 Por isso eu acredito que o  tempo esta a ficar mais quente, mais e tudo muito relativo.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

Se as calotas polares do artico derreterem uma quantidade inacreditável de metano pode ser libertada na atmosfera:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZSM8GcmJKg


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2014 às 18:10)

http://phys.org/news/2013-10-unprecedented-warmth-arctic.html#inlRlv

"The heat is on, at least in the Arctic. Average summer temperatures in the Eastern Canadian Arctic during the last 100 years are higher now than during any century in the past 44,000 years and perhaps as long ago as 120,000 years, says a new University of Colorado Boulder study."


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2014 às 20:15)

120.000 anos impressão minha ou estavamos na era glacial portanto quem faz estes estudos


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2014 às 22:52)




----------



## Paulo H (6 Fev 2014 às 23:17)

Encontrei um artigo, no mínimo interessante.. Para quem pretende avaliar o aquecimento global, apenas em termos de temperatura média, da atmosfera, este artigo é mesmo KO sem margem para dúvidas!

Sempre referi que os oceanos são um gigantesco reservatório de calor, e como tal, não deviam ser subvalorizados como até aqui. Praticamente fala-se da temperatura à superfíce, fala-se do degelo mas esquece-se que os oceanos têm sido o amortecedor do clima, enfim, do equilíbrio geral do planeta. A energia armazenada pelos oceanos, é brutal mesmo. Poderá faltar apenas um pequeno "click" para terminar o equilíbrio, e daí surgirem consequências gravosas em termos de variações no clima global.

"World's Oceans Got a Lot Warmer In 2013"

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/news/where-global-warming-going-ocean-20140205


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Tendo em conta o documentário acima:



> Apesar da Região contribuir em pouco para a poluição do planeta, o certo é que é influenciada pelos grandes poluidores, à escala mundial, até porque, a estação PICONARE, localizada na montanha da ilha do Pico já registou vestígios de poluição, proveniente dos Estados Unidos da América.



http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=5604&visual=3&layout=10&tm=7

Se conseguimos esburacar a camada do ozono (mesmo estando centenas de relâmpagos por segundo a produzi-lo continuamente) também conseguimos mudar o tempo/clima.


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

Just 90 companies caused two-thirds of man-made global warming emissions

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...-made-global-warming-emissions-climate-change


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2014 às 00:12)

Cm3pt, há umas quantas afirmações falsas no teu comentário!

Em relação à 1000 anos atrás e ao máximo medieval: 
"Vinho na Islândia" mas que tolice !!!!!!!!

Vivo na Islândia, sei muito bem como era o clima há 1000 anos atrás, quando os vikings estavam a colonizar a Islândia. Era um clima similar ao de hoje em dia, havia cultura de cevada e centeio como há hoje em dia, mas vinho teria sido absolutamente impossível! (Já vou explicar por que é que a temperatura era similar)

Vinho, só se os vikings tivessem estufas, e mesmo assim duvido! (eu nem nas estufas consigo produzir vinho)

Devias querer dizer que o vinho há 1000 anos atrás era cultivado no sul da Inglaterra. Ah, isso sim. Hoje em dia, ainda só é cultivado até ao norte de França. Aí vejo uma possível prova do que o clima actualmente no sul da Inglaterra ainda é mais frio do que era há 1000 anos atrás.

Uma maneira de comparar a temperatura em 1000 AC com a temperatura actual é estudar a posição dos glaciares. Há mil atrás, estavam aproximadamente como hoje em dia. Por volta de 1800, os glaciares estavam dezenas de kms mais avançados. Hoje recuam a 1km por ano. Em breve, os glaciares estarão mais recuados do que há 1000 anos atrás. Isso mostra, que pelo menos na Islândia, o máximo térmico medieval é similar à temperatura de hoje em dia. Pelo menos na Islândia.

"Gronelândia" "terra verde, pastagens verdes" bem, hoje em dia existem pastagens verdes (e "terra verde" na Gronelândia, mas só na costa,, pois o interior está glaciado. E bastam umas dezenas de kms para interior, e de verde já não tens nada. Nem agora, nem há 1000 anos.

Há 1000 anos atrás, a situação era similar, possivelmente até teve décadas de temperatura superior à de hoje em dia, já que há mais relatos de agricultura desse tempo. Mas a maioria da Gronelândia estava glaciado, quase de forma idêntica à de hoje em dia! Não digas que eram "terras verdes". O nome foi uma piada dos vikings para atrair mais pessoas. A Islândia é uma terra bem mais verde do que a Gronelândia. Tanto há 1000 anos, como hoje em dia, as pastagens só são possíveis junto à costa e no extremo sul do país. O resto da ilha era (e ainda é) um deserto de tundra e glaciar. 

Na idade medieval, o clima tornou-se bem mais frio, e as pastagens eram impossíveis na Gronelândia, mesmo junto à costa e no extremo sul. Mas consigo admitir que o clima do sul da Gronelândia pudesse ser ligeiramente mais ameno há 1000 anos atrás, mas seria uma diferença pequena.

Já agora, e para curiosidade, o cultivo de centeio e cevada na Islândia só voltou a ser possível depois dos anos 80. Imagine-se!

E em 2013, o cultivo de cereais falhou de novo. Ainda só é possível nos anos mais quentes. Vinho é uma inteira impossibilidade. Não sei se há 1000 anos, o cultivo de cevada era uma coisa que funcionava todos os anos, ou se falhava de vez em quando, como ocorre hoje em dia. Mas dos cereais, só seria cevada, aveia e centeio, de acordo com os dados históricos dos tempos vikings. Nada de milho, ou vinho. Em Islândia, o termo para cevada é "corn", portanto induz em erro as pessoas.

Por outro lado, a afirmação de alguém que as mudanças actuais são "10 mil vezes superiores" às do passado, é outra barbaridade, no sentido oposto.

Muitas barbaridades são ditas nestes debates. Vamos falar de factos e vez de exageros sem pés nem cabeça.




cm3pt disse:


> Desculpe estar a discordar de si, até concordo com algumas coisas que diz, nomeadamente que não se pode excluir que haja aquecimento global por causa da vaga de frio na América do Norte. Mas há uma afirmação que fez que não está correcta (e não se trata de uma questão de opinião, são factos): o ritmo que as alterações estão a ocorrer é 10 mil vezes superior a qualquer oscilação no passado. Mesmo descontando o exagero do dez mil, a afirmação é incorrecta. Entre os anos 1000 e 1300 DC as temperaturas eram mais elevadas que hoje (optimo climatico medieval). Repare-se em dois exemplos: era cultivado vinho na Islândia (o que hoje é impossível) e a Gronelândia era chamada precisamente "Groenland" (terra verde, em dinamarques), pelos vikings, devido às suas pastagens verdes. Hoje mesmo junto à costa, a Gronelândia é um mar de gelo. E há antigas aldeias alpinas que eram habitadas na época e que foram depois ocupadas por glaciares.


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2014 às 00:29)

Já agora, continuo a reportar as alterações aqui da Islândia.

Alterações dramáticas. O inverno actual tem sido bastante ameno, a neve é rara e as temperaturas têm rondado dos 3-5ºC positivos (muito acima da "normal"). Estes invernos amenos são cada vez mais frequentes.

Por outro lado, o último verão foi o mais frio em 40 anos. Mas a maioria dos verões dos últimos 10 anos foram dos mais quentes em décadas de registos. 

Mesmo assim, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013 tem tido temperaturas  médias anuais bem acima da "normal" das décadas anteriores. Encaixa bem com as previsões de que o Árctico sofrerá subidas de temperaturas bem acima do resto do planeta.

O degelo é algo ainda mais dramático, os glaciares recuam rapidamente, ainda não houve um ano em que o recuo dramático tenha abrandado, pelo contrário, ele acelera de ano para ano. Isto é um facto, não é alarmismo.

Estou curioso em relação à corrente do Golfo. Mas até ver, esta tem estado imparável. As tempestades têm-se tornado mais violentas em anos recentes, e a quantidade de ar quente que a Corrente do Golfo tem trazido tem aumentado. Ainda não vi nada que me indicasse que o degelo tenha perturbado a corrente oceânica.

Outro dado, frequentemente ignorado, é a actividade solar muito reduzida nos últimos anos.

O clima do Arctico é sempre muito instável. Por isso é muito sensível a qualquer alteração climática, seja para o frio, ou para um aquecimento.

Se se iniciar algum arrefecimento climático, provavelmente serei dos primeiros a experienciar. Já em 1250-1350, foi aqui no Árctico que tudo começou (o arrefecimento da Little Ice Age).

Até quando há vagas de frio na Europa, elas começam sempre aqui... a não ser que surjam da Rússia-Sibéria.


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

> Stronger Pacific Ocean winds may help explain the slowdown in the rate of global warming since the turn of the century, scientists said.
> 
> More powerful winds in the past 20 years may be forcing warmer seas deeper and bringing cooler water to the surface, 10 researchers from the U.S. and Australia said today in the journal Nature. That has cooled the average global temperature by as much as 0.2 degree Celsius (0.36 Fahrenheit) since 2001.
> 
> ...



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...lowdown-due-to-pacific-winds-study-shows.html


----------



## Paelagius (15 Fev 2014 às 15:04)

irpsit disse:


> Vivo na Islândia, sei muito bem como era o clima há 1000 anos atrás, quando os vikings estavam a colonizar a Islândia.
> 
> Muitas barbaridades são ditas nestes debates. Vamos falar de factos e vez de exageros sem pés nem cabeça.




Não quero dizer que partilhe a mesma opinião do CptRena, mas não a desprezo. Também já ouvi contar que quando os Vikings chegaram à Terra Nova, embebedaram-se. Entretanto, encontrei referências a Vinland, nome atribuído pelos Vikings à Terra Nova, que pode ter sido sugerido pelos solos férteis e a presença de videiras selvagens.

Um outro caso pontual, mas anterior, foi na Roma Antiga, quando surgiu um surto da malária.


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2014 às 18:24)

Bem, eu vivo cá e já fui aos centros onde investigaram a vida e o clima no tempo dos Vikings. Era idêntico ao actual e não se poderia crescer nenhuma videira. Absolutamente impossível há 1000 anos. As videiras não crescem num verão de 3 meses com máximas a rondar os 14ºC e num habitat de tundra, onde os ventos são poderosos quase ao longo de todo o ano!

O mesmo se aplica à tundra da Gronelândia. As videiras são impossíveis agora e seriam há 1000 anos atrás, já que as máximas de verão na Gronelândia até são menores que as da Islândia, cerca de 10ºC. Seja agora, fosse há 1000 anos atrás.

Já na América do Norte, como nós sabemos, é um clima temperado com verões a rondar os 30ºC à tarde, e onde as videiras podem crescer. Portanto, na "Vinland" sim, os vikings encontraram uvas e vinho.

Na Islândia fermenta-se muita coisa, e daí também é possível beber álcool, proveniente da fermentação de outras plantas (por exemplo mirtilos, cevada), mas não da videira!! Nem agora nem há 1000 anos.

Os registos históricos e os registos geológicos e os registos biológicos, não deixam margem para dúvidas sobre o clima da Islândia e Gronelândia ao longo dos últimos milhares de anos.

É impossível que a Islândia e a Gronelândia tivessem um verão de máximas a rondar os 30ºC e superior a 3 meses, já que hoje em dia, as máximas de verão rondam os 14ºC, e somente durante 3 meses.

Se fosse os tais 30ºC, o degelo seria estrondosamente maior há 1000 anos, e quase não haveria glaciares, mas sabe-se que os glaciares há 1000 anos atrás eram similares aos de hoje em dia, indicando portanto temperaturas idênticas às de actualmente.



Paelagius disse:


> Não quero dizer que partilhe a mesma opinião do CptRena, mas não a desprezo. Também já ouvi contar que quando os Vikings chegaram à Terra Nova, embebedaram-se. Entretanto, encontrei referências a Vinland, nome atribuído pelos Vikings à Terra Nova, que pode ter sido sugerido pelos solos férteis e a presença de videiras selvagens.
> 
> Um outro caso pontual, mas anterior, foi na Roma Antiga, quando surgiu um surto da malária.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Fev 2014 às 20:04)

Apenas um reparo, que em nada invalida o que foi dito: 
as videiras originárias da américa do norte não são da mesma espécie das europeias! Não estou a falar de variedades, falo mesmo de espécie.

Por acaso até temos uma videira de origem americana por cá (vê-se nas aldeias), que nós tipicamente chamamos de morangueiro (há o branco e o preto), tem as folhas e ramificação semelhante à videira brava, e normalmente juntam tudo para fazer vinho. É mais aromatica.

Embora também seja verdade que se tem usado espécies americanas, para posterior enxerto com as nossas variedades, pois é mais resistente a algumas pragas (conhecidas por terem dizimado culturas para vinho do porto no século 18 ou 19).

Ou seja, a vinha morangueira assim como outras espécies que por lá poderão existir, até podem estar adaptadas a outros climas. Mas concordo que com essas temperaturas de verão, seria impossível cultiva-las!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2014 às 17:57)

> *A Hunk Of Planet Dissolves Before Our Eyes*
> by ROBERT KRULWICH
> January 31, 2014 8:03 AM
> 
> It begins with a growl. Then there's a crack — a slurpy, sucky, crunchy noise. A guy is on the phone, and his pal interrupts him and says, "It's starting, Adam, I think. Adam? It's starting ..." The two are up on a bluff, overlooking a giant ice field. They are standing next to time-lapse cameras. What happens next is astonishing: An enormous frozen, icy hunk of our planet suddenly opens, splits into bits and then sinks right before our eyes into the sea. It happens so, so quickly. And the scale of it? That's the part that shocked me. When they superimpose part of Manhattan Island onto the ice at the end of the clip, you think, "Uh oh." This is a peek into something monstrous.



Vale a pena ver até ao fim!


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2014 às 18:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Vale a pena ver até ao fim!



Vídeo Assustador!


----------



## Art-J (17 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

O meu comentário "10 mil vezes superior" saiu mesmo mal fraseado 

Os dados indicam que neste momento o aquecimento registado ocorre a um ritmo de 1000% do máximo registado nos últimos 50-100 milhões de anos. E a um ritmo de cerca de 10 mil por cento do ritmo médio das alterações climáticas nesse período. Isto é o mesmo que dizer um ritmo 10x superior ao máximo registado nesse período e 100x superior ao ritmo médio no mesmo.

Quanto ao termo "Vinland", a espécie vitis labrusca é endémica da costa leste dos Estados Unidos e Canadá e suporta bem climas com meses de médias negativas e verões moderados a quentes. No entanto, embora se pareçam com uvas, não são como já aqui referido a mesma espécie com que se faz vinho. São óptimas para comer mas para vinho.. perguntem a quem já foi à Madeira ou Açores o que é vinho seco (chamado assim na Madeira) ou vinho de cheiro (nome dado nos Açores). É uma bebida com um teor alcoólico assim nos 8-9% e altamente tóxico (álcool metílico).. facto que não impede os Madeirenses de beberem muito disso.

Quando ao período "quente medieval", o que se sabe é que no Atlântico Norte as temperaturas possam ter estado, em algumas zonas, quase tão altas como hoje, ou em zonas isoladas, semelhantes. Este foi porém um fenómeno muito localizado e no global as temperaturas eram bem inferiores às de hoje. O facto de na altura ter havido cultura de vinha no extremo sul de Inglaterra (como hoje há) não revela nenhuma grande alteração já quem no norte de França há. É o mesmo que se a "linha" de cultura da vinha fosse no rio Mondego e alguém ficasse intrigado por ter havido cultura de vinha 100km a norte no rio Douro.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2014 às 02:50)

Um bocadinho antigo (2006) mas não perde a pertinência:



> How to Talk to a Climate Skeptic: Responses to the most common skeptical arguments on global warming



http://grist.org/series/skeptics/


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2014 às 21:30)

> A new study sponsored by Nasa's Goddard Space Flight Center has highlighted the prospect that global industrial civilisation could collapse in coming decades due to unsustainable resource exploitation and increasingly unequal wealth distribution.
> 
> Noting that warnings of 'collapse' are often seen to be fringe or controversial, the study attempts to make sense of compelling historical data showing that "the process of rise-and-collapse is actually a recurrent cycle found throughout history." Cases of severe civilisational disruption due to "precipitous collapse - often lasting centuries - have been quite common."
> 
> ...



Resto do artigo em:

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...sation-irreversible-collapse-study-scientists


----------



## camrov8 (15 Mar 2014 às 00:12)

nada de espantar, egipcios romanos otomanos entre outros ifive facebook é um fenomeno conhecido inicio apogeu e o fim já se estudou a relação com doenças que teem o mesmo ciclo


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2014 às 00:55)

Achei interessante esta comparação (bem sei que outros factores têm de ser incluídos mas...):



> Global carbon dioxide emissions from burning fossil fuels will rise to a record *36 billion metric tons (39.683 billion tons)* this year, a report by 49 researchers from 10 countries said, showing the failure of governments to rein in the main greenhouse gas blamed for global warming.
> 
> The report by the Global Carbon Project, which compiles data from research institutes worldwide each year, was published in the journal Earth Systems Data Discussions on Tuesday.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/19/us-global-carbon-emissions-idUSBRE9AI00A20131119

No caso dos vulcões:



> The carbon footprint of a volcano:
> 1 million tonnes CO2: Mount Etna, Italy, in a quiet year
> 42 million tonnes CO2: Mount Pinatubo, Philippines, 1991
> 300 million tonnes CO2: all volcanoes in a typical year



http://www.theguardian.com/environment/green-living-blog/2010/oct/07/carbon-footprint-volcano



> Explosive volcanic eruptions might be attention grabbing, but a new review of research finds that their environmental impact pales in comparison to human activities. According to the research, humans put out the same amount of carbon dioxide in three to five days that all of the volcanoes on Earth put out in one year.
> 
> "Anthropogenic carbon dioxide emissions dwarf global volcanic carbon dioxide emissions," study researcher Terrance Gerlach, of the U.S. Geological Survey, said in a statement. Carbon dioxide, or CO2, is the main greenhouse gas responsible for climate change.
> 
> ...



http://www.livescience.com/14591-carbon-dioxide-emissions-humans-volcanoes.html

No novo relatório do IPCC, este organismo indica 2036 como um ano crítico.


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2014 às 19:43)

> Além de acelerar as mudanças climáticas, a concentração de CO2 na atmosfera prejudica também a qualidade nutricional dos alimentos. Um estudo publicado neste domingo (06/04) na revista especializada Nature Climate Change revelou que o aumento dos níveis de dióxido de carbono inibe nas plantas a transformação de nitrato em proteínas.
> 
> A assimilação do nitrogênio tem um papel fundamental para o crescimento e produtividade das plantas. Nas plantações que cultivam alimentos, esse processo é especialmente importante porque o nitrogênio é utilizado para produzir proteínas essenciais para a nutrição humana. Somente o trigo, por exemplo, fornece 25% de todas as proteínas indispensáveis para o homem.
> 
> ...



http://www.dw.de/aumento-de-co2-na-atmosfera-compromete-qualidade-dos-alimentos/a-17548080


----------



## Paulo H (7 Abr 2014 às 22:58)

Orion disse:


> http://www.dw.de/aumento-de-co2-na-atmosfera-compromete-qualidade-dos-alimentos/a-17548080



O estudo centra-se demasiado na dependência dos nitratos, ou seja, na parte inorganica da química, ou melhor dizendo, na nossa dependência em adubar as terras em vez de usar fertilizantes orgânicos naturais.

Talvez seja essa a realidade num mundo onde só com agricultura quase intensiva pode sustentar a população mundial, a preços aceitáveis.

Mas outras questões se levantam: se o CO2 aumenta desde a revolução industrial, e se há aquecimento global então também há mais vapor de água na atmosfera (em princípio), pelo que a manter-se a quantidade de O2 e N2, qual a consequência real:
1) atmosfera maior?
2) mesmo diâmetro, mas maior pressão atmosférica?

Existe resposta?


----------



## camrov8 (8 Abr 2014 às 21:07)

Paulo H disse:


> O estudo centra-se demasiado na dependência dos nitratos, ou seja, na parte inorganica da química, ou melhor dizendo, na nossa dependência em adubar as terras em vez de usar fertilizantes orgânicos naturais.
> 
> Talvez seja essa a realidade num mundo onde só com agricultura quase intensiva pode sustentar a população mundial, a preços aceitáveis.
> 
> ...


 
A atmosfera é um sistema dinamico que tende para um equilibrio se aumenta o vapor de água aumenta a chuva logo o saldo é 0 depois as coisas são mais complicadas é como sal na água não aumenta o volume


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2014 às 17:00)

> The amount of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere averaged more than 400 parts per million throughout April, the first time the planet’s monthly average has surpassed that threshold.
> 
> The data from the Scripps Institution of Oceanography at the University of California, San Diego, shows how world leaders are failing to rein in greenhouse gases that climate scientists say are warming the planet.
> 
> ...



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...exceeds-historic-threshold-through-april.html


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2014 às 22:33)

Deixo aqui 3 estudos/notícias:

1º 



> A New study from scientists at the University of Miami Rosenstiel School of Marine and Atmospheric Science and colleagues confirms rising levels of water vapor in the upper troposphere -- a key amplifier of global warming -- will intensify climate change impacts over the next decades. The new study is the first to show that increased water vapor concentrations in the atmosphere are a direct result of human activities.
> 
> "The study is the first to confirm that human activities have increased water vapor in the upper troposphere," said Brian Soden, professor of atmospheric sciences at the UM Rosenstiel School and co-author of the study.



http://www.sciencedaily.com/release...cedaily+(Latest+Science+News+--+ScienceDaily)

Ao que parece o aumento de CO2 está a aumentar o vapor de água troposférico, o que faz com que a temperatura do planeta também aumente (mais).

2º



> Statistical analysis of average global temperatures between 1998 and 2013 shows that the slowdown in global warming during this period is consistent with natural variations in temperature, according to research by McGill University physics professor Shaun Lovejoy.
> 
> In a paper published this month in Geophysical Research Letters, Lovejoy concludes that a natural cooling fluctuation during this period largely masked the warming effects of a continued increase in man-made emissions of carbon dioxide and other greenhouse gases.
> 
> ...



http://phys.org/news/2014-07-global-natural-fluctuation.html#nwlt

Ou seja, o aquecimento da Terra não é linear.

3º



> Climate models can recreate the slowdown in global warming since 1998, as long as they correctly factor in crucial variables such as the state of the El Niño system, new research has shown.
> 
> The discovery vindicates the models against the accusation that they failed to predict the "alleged hiatus" in surface warming, says CSIRO researcher James Risbey, who led the study.
> 
> ...



http://phys.org/news/2014-07-vindicates-climate-accused.html#nwlt

A falta de dados está a prejudicar as previsões da evolução da temperatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2014 às 13:03)

*Novo recorde de gases com efeito de estufa em 2013*


> As concentrações de gases com efeito de estufa na atmosfera atingiram um novo recorde em 2013, segundo um novo balanço da Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM).
> 
> A quantidade de dióxido de carbono (CO2) – o principal vilão do aquecimento global – chegou a 396 partes por milhão (ppm), tendo subido, entre 2012 e 2013, a um ritmo sem precedentes desde 1984. O aumento foi de 2,9 ppm, contra uma média de 1,5 ppm por ano desde 1990 e de 2,1 ppm por ano na última década.
> 
> ...




Espero que não seja congelados , ainda bem que isto é tudo em formato digital, em 2050, bem preservado poderemos ver as utopias que a ciência andava a prever. Muito provavelmente o tempo não terá mudado assim tanto como previam.


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2014 às 12:21)

A campanha de desinformação continua... 

A área de gelo em redor da Antárctida tem batido recordes de extensão, há alguns anos que está acima da média... 



> *Degelo na Antártica está a «baralhar» a gravidade da Terra*
> 
> * Além do aumento das temperaturas a nível global e da subida dos níveis do mar, parece que as alterações climáticas, que estão a levar ao degelo na Antárctica, também estão a «baralhar» a gravidade da Terra.*
> 
> ...


http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=733685


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 16:30)

Sabendo que a capacidade de amazenamento de calor pelo oceano é 1000 vezes superior ao da atmosfera, basear qualquer discussão sobre aquecimento/arrefecimento da superfície terrestre apenas em medições de temperatura da atmosfera é, a meu ver, uma perda de tempo. Comparado com o detalhe do estudo da atmosfera, o estudo da hidrosfera até ao presente é imensamente menos detalhado e aprofundado. Há um longo caminho a percorrer antes de o conhecimento da dinâmica completa dos três sistemas, atmosfera, hidroesfera e litosfera, que constituem afinal um só, impossíveis de dissociar-se uns dos outros no que respeita por exemplo a mecanismos de transferência de energia, conduza a um debate esclarecido. Acompanhar e registar a evolução das observações, bem como a capacidade de sondar o passado, esse é sim o trabalho mais urgente e ao qual deve ser dada a atenção e disponibilização de meios. Sem observações não há teorias, modelos, predições que se aguentem. Sobre o caminho errado da humanidade no uso que faz do planeta, pela produção de compostos que não existiam no sistema e pela destruição dos equilíbrios que levaram milhões de anos a serem atingidos até proporcionarem um habitat global para a vida como a conhecemos, penso que todos estamos de acordo.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Out 2014 às 18:18)

MSantos disse:


> A campanha de desinformação continua...
> 
> A área de gelo em redor da Antárctida tem batido recordes de extensão, há alguns anos que está acima da média...
> 
> ...



Que grande confusão vai nesse tal artigo.. Pior era difícil!

O centro de massa da Terra, não é estático! Não coincide com o centro geométrico do planeta. Na verdade o centro de massa da Terra (ponto da Terra, para onde aponta o peso, digamos assim), encontra-se algures próximo do seu centro geométrico mas deslocado para o lado em que se encontra a Lua. É importante relembrar que temos um binómio Terra-Lua. Por exemplo, o centro de massa do conjunto Plutão - Caronte, encontra-se fora da superfície de Plutão. http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satélites_de_Plutão

Ora o artigo fala de campos gravitacionais, pior ainda! O que se passa é que em caso de degelo e estamos a falar de calotes glaciares com pelo menos 1 centena de metros, a crosta terrestre suporta menos peso, pelo que ao deixar de estar comprimida, pode fazer emergir alguns metros em altitude. Não tem nada a ver com o centro de massa da Terra, ou pelo menos seria muito insignificante!

Provavelmente a serra da estrela subiu alguns centímetros, desde que se libertou dos glaciares (é aceitável supor que sim).
_______________________________________________________

*Degelo da antártica
*
As observações dizem o contrário, tem aumentado de superfície. Mas também surgem artigos que defendem ser resultado do aquecimento global, como por exemplo:

http://www.newscientist.com/article...ctica-due-to-global-warming.html#.VCwza1ux7cc


"*Record sea ice around Antarctica due to global warming*

 17 September 2014
Magazine issue 2987. *Subscribe and save*
For similar stories, visit the *Climate Change* Topic Guide
IT JUST gets bigger. The extent of the sea ice around Antarctica has hit a record high – for the third year running. Counter-intuitively, global warming is responsible.
Since satellite records began in 1979, the winter maximum sea ice cover around Antarctica has been growing at 1.5 per cent per decade. This year has long been on track for a new annual record, with 150 daily records already set.
The record was finally broken on 15 September and sea ice extent has increased since, according to data from the US National Snow and Ice Data Center analysed by Australia's Bureau of Meteorology in Hobart.
More sea ice may seem odd in a warmer world, but new records are expected every few years, says Jan Lieser of the Antarctic Climate and Ecosystems Cooperative Research Centre in Hobart. That's because the southern hemisphere warms more slowly than the north, as it has less landmass, boosting the winds that circle Antarctica and pulling cold air onto the sea ice.
The melting of ice on the Antarctic mainland may also be creating more sea ice, by dumping easily frozen fresh water into the ocean, says Nerilie Abram of the Australian National University in Canberra.

The extra sea ice is a good thing, as it reflects sunlight and slows global warming. But the sea ice is expected to shrink eventually. "By 2100 we will see dramatic reductions," says Lieser. "Once it goes belly-up it's not good for the rest of the world."


----------



## Paelagius (7 Out 2014 às 01:58)

StormRic disse:


> Sabendo que a capacidade de amazenamento de calor pelo oceano é 1000 vezes superior ao da atmosfera, basear qualquer discussão sobre aquecimento/arrefecimento da superfície terrestre apenas em medições de temperatura da atmosfera é, a meu ver, uma perda de tempo. Comparado com o detalhe do estudo da atmosfera, o estudo da hidrosfera até ao presente é imensamente menos detalhado e aprofundado.



De acordo.

O oceano influencia o tempo atmosférico e o clima. O oceano influencia a distribuição da precipitação, secas, inundações, climas regionais, e o desenvolvimento de tempestades, furacões e tufões. Assim, estamos interessados nas interacções oceano-atmosfera, especialmente nos fluxos de calor e de água em toda a superfície do mar, no transporte de calor pelo oceano, e na influência do oceano nas condições climáticas e meteorológicas.

Partilho convosco as últimas sobre recentes estudos que sugerem uma tendência de aumento da temperatura daa camadas do oceano para além da camada de mistura (150~200m).
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-29474646


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2014 às 02:38)

Li este artigo recente também . Mostra como é fundamental perspectivar o problema do aquecimento (ou não) global, natural ou antropogénico, baseando toda a discussão no modelo de armazenamento de calor pelos oceanos. Aqui é que o trabalho tem de ser feito e, literalmente, em profundidade. A inércia termodinâmica dos oceanos é tão superior à da atmosfera que é no perfil da variação no tempo do armazenamento global de calor pela hidrosfera que está a resposta sólida a todas as questões sobre o aquecimento/arrefecimento global; é nas transferências de calor entre os oceanos e a atmosfera que pode estar a explicação da variabilidade da temperatura atmsoférica global. Penso que a variação do nível global dos oceanos é o indicador chave e o mais seguro para medir se a temperatura global está realmente a subir ou não.
Recomendo esta súmula de factos relacionados com este tema:
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Features/Water/


----------



## Paelagius (7 Out 2014 às 03:06)

Ainda há pouco estive a ver uma bolsa de investigação pós-doutoramento sobre o assunto.

http://www.topcareer.jobs/Vacancy/irc161993_4782.aspx

O conhecimento do oceano, em todas as suas disciplinas, não pode ser negligenciado pois constitui uma parte fundamental do sistema Terra.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Out 2014 às 00:55)

Estudo sobre o aumento de velocidade de corrente em profundidade impulsionada por diferenças de  densidade no Oceano Atlântico no transporte de calor entre os pólos:

http://www.washington.edu/news/2014...ming-hiatus-found-deep-in-the-atlantic-ocean/


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2014 às 16:29)

Mais notícias a propósito do crescimento antagónico ao aquecimento global:

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...a-ice-at-record-levels-despite-global-warming


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2014 às 01:24)




----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2014 às 15:38)




----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2014 às 20:37)




----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2014 às 18:47)




----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2014 às 23:29)

http://www.businessinsider.com/global-warming-55-million-years-ago-is-like-today-2014-12


----------



## bigfire (28 Dez 2014 às 00:50)

Alguém já ouviu a falar alguma coisa sobre o arrefecimento global, defendido pelo Habibullo Abdusamatov e pela The Space an Science Research Corporation? Pelo que percebi a atividade solar está muito mais baixa do que o normal, fala-se também no arrefecimento do Oceano Atlântico. Andei a pesquisar muito e por acaso encontrei e li artigos muito interessantes, neste assunto nem defendo uma teoria nem a outra, mas o mais curioso, é existir dados favoráveis a isso acontecer, é só uma opinião.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Dez 2014 às 06:31)

bigfire disse:


> Alguém já ouviu a falar alguma coisa sobre o arrefecimento global, defendido pelo Habibullo Abdusamatov e pela The Space an Science Research Corporation? Pelo que percebi a atividade solar está muito mais baixa do que o normal, fala-se também no arrefecimento do Oceano Atlântico. Andei a pesquisar muito e por acaso encontrei e li artigos muito interessantes, neste assunto nem defendo uma teoria nem a outra, mas o mais curioso, é existir dados favoráveis a isso acontecer, é só uma opinião.



Não tenho andado a seguir esta temática. Mas por acaso ainda hoje li uma notícia publicada no fórum pelo membro Agreste sobre precisamente o contrário, baseado no desaparecimento das algas fucus devido ao aumento da temperatura da água..

Também em tempos li (mês passado), em relação ao degelo, que a resposta pode estar em profundidade pelo transporte realizado por uns remoinhos, a que chamamos eddies, que interferem na organização da estratificação das massas de água, forçando-as a deslocar-se para outras profundidades que não aquelas que seriam de esperar tendo em conta as suas propriedades físicas como a temperatura e salinidade que influenciam a densidade.
http://www.hydro-international.com/news/id7334-Warm_Eddies_Contribute_to_Melting_Polar_Ice.html


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2014 às 23:29)

> A noção de que a maior quantidade de dióxido de carbono (CO2) presente na atmosfera está a criar uma espécie de cobertor que retém mais calor, provocando o aquecimento global, pode não ser assim tão simples. Uma nova investigação da Universidade de Washington e do Instituto de Tecnologia de Massachussetts (MIT) defende que o fenómeno é bem mais complexo, embora as potenciais consequências catastróficas sejam as mesmas.
> 
> O estudo defende que o aquecimento global, a longo prazo, funcionará mais como uma loção de bronzeamento, permitindo que a Terra absorva mais raios solares. Segundo explicam os cientistas, de uma forma simplista, o CO2 expelido pelas fábricas e veículos funciona como um cobertor, retendo mais raios infravermelhos dentro da atmosfera terrestre.
> 
> ...



Greensavers

Saiu uma notícia na Bloomberg, acerca dos agricultores do Bangladesh. A subida do nível do mar tem vindo a inviabilizar a agricultura em certos locais. Aparentemente o clima lá tem mudado de forma drástica:



> Global weather changes worsen this. Bangladesh’s average peak-summer temperature in May has climbed to 28.1 degrees Celsius (83 Fahrenheit) in 1990-2009 from 26.9 in 1900-1930, and could rise to 31.5 degrees in 2080-2099, World Bank data show. Average June rainfall has dropped to 467.1 millimeter from 517.5 in that time.



A degradação da terra tem sido também muito grave:



> About 50 percent of its citizens are directly dependent on agriculture for their livelihoods, a quarter live in the coastal zone, and 21 percent of these lands are affected by an excess of salinity.
> 
> The proportion of arable land has fallen 7.3 percent between 2000-2010, faster than South Asia’s 2 percent decline, with geography playing a large role.



Muito provavelmente já foi publicada esta notícia mas deixo-a (novamente?). Os oceanos estão a acidificar ao ritmo mais rápido dos últimos 300 milhões de anos.


----------



## bigfire (29 Dez 2014 às 00:33)

Por aquilo que tenho lido, desde 1998 que a temperatura não sofrido qualquer subida, os glaciares desde 2012 que têm batido recordes na sua extensão. Só por curiosidade encontrei este gráfico onde representa a quantidade de manchas solares, o melhor é que os grandes nevões que têm ocorrido batem sempre nos ciclos com menor atividade solar. Será apenas coicidência, ou poderá ter influência?


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2014 às 12:48)

Claro que existe influência, o único problema aqui é que não sabemos ao certo se existe (ou quanto existe) impacto ou não do efeito de estufa antrópico.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2015 às 17:25)

Entre os anos 50 e 90, a radiação solar que atingiu a superfície diminuiu 1 a 2%, em média, por década. A poluição é tida como a principal responsável.



> We are all seeing rather less of the Sun. Scientists looking at five decades of sunlight measurements have reached the disturbing conclusion that the amount of solar energy reaching the Earth's surface has been gradually falling. Paradoxically, the decline in sunlight may mean that global warming is a far greater threat to society than previously thought.
> 
> The effect was first spotted by Gerry Stanhill, an English scientist working in Israel. Comparing Israeli sunlight records from the 1950s with current ones, Stanhill was astonished to find a large fall in solar radiation. "There was a staggering 22% drop in the sunlight, and that really amazed me," he says.
> 
> Intrigued, he searched out records from all around the world, and found the same story almost everywhere he looked, with sunlight falling by 10% over the USA, nearly 30% in parts of the former Soviet Union, and even by 16% in parts of the British Isles. Although the effect varied greatly from place to place, overall the decline amounted to 1-2% globally per decade between the 1950s and the 1990s.



BBC


----------



## bigfire (3 Jan 2015 às 14:22)

Cada vez que sai uma noticia sobre alterações globais ou aquecimento, como quiserem chamar, fico mais confuso.
A poluição está sendo o principal responsável pelo aquecimento na Terra, isso quer dizer que o efeito de estufa está a funcionar, mas agora já vêm dizer, que a poluição é o principal responsável pela diminuição da radiação solar. Sendo isso verdade, o aumento das temperaturas teve de diminuir, menos radiação, menos o efeito de estufa funciona, penso que seja assim, mas todos os anos insistem em dizer que está sempre a aumentar.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 14:44)

Não acho que haja contradição. As nuvens refletem a luz solar e mantêm a radiação infravermelha.

Por exemplo, a poluição na China (1999) era medonha. Agora deve ser pior:






NASA

Agora é imaginar isto 365 dias por ano.

Além de que não obstante a falta de alteração nas calotas polares, o oceano está a acidificar rapidamente. Por algum motivo deve ser.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 14:48)

E já de vez, uma imagem de 2013:







NASA


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 14:54)

Por outras palavras, a poluição está a diminuir a radiação solar que atinge a superfície, reduzindo assim(?) um aumento brusco das temperaturas associada à elevada concentração do CO2 (sim, depende de outros factores mas é só para dar uma ideia). Curiosamente, já vi em alguns locais que a Austrália tem uma das mais elevadas taxas de cancro de pele no mundo. A poluição é relativamente reduzida lá. Para 'bronzes' é excelente.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 23:41)




----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2015 às 18:16)

E o sol está calmo, fará se estivesse em festa como seria. Não entendo como podemos continuar com este calor todo.


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2015 às 18:20)

StormRic disse:


>



Seria interessante incluir também os dados no interior dos Círculos Polares, onde a extensão de gelo aumentou consideravelmente durante o ano passado. Provavelmente o aspecto não seria tão avermelhado.


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2015 às 20:41)

David sf disse:


> Seria interessante incluir também os dados no interior dos Círculos Polares, onde a extensão de gelo aumentou consideravelmente durante o ano passado. Provavelmente o aspecto não seria tão avermelhado.



Não incluem nem vão incluir esses dados, e vá lá saber-se a razão do mesmo, e quando falam na temperatura média global, esses mesmo valores são excluídos.


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2015 às 01:14)

Mapa (um bocadinho) mais completo:


----------



## bigfire (18 Jan 2015 às 23:13)

Onde é possivel encontrar mapa desse tipo, se existirem, com mais resolução. Seria mais fácil a identificação desses pontos mais quentes.


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2015 às 23:40)

bigfire disse:


> Onde é possivel encontrar mapa desse tipo, se existirem, com mais resolução. Seria mais fácil a identificação desses pontos mais quentes.



Penso que aqui:

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/

Mais concretamente aqui:

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/maps/


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2015 às 01:48)

Animação extremamente interessante acerca do gelo ártico. Tenta responder à contradição entre a extensão do gelo e o aquecimento global. A dimensão pode aumentar mas a idade do gelo (e respetiva espessura) tem vindo gradualmente a diminuir:


BI

Provavelmente haverá mais volatilidade na extensão do gelo nos próximos anos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2015 às 18:14)

Orion disse:


> Curiosamente, já vi em alguns locais que a Austrália tem uma das mais elevadas taxas de cancro de pele no mundo. A poluição é relativamente reduzida lá. Para 'bronzes' é excelente.



Essa taxa de cancro incide sobre as populações de pele branca, com pouca pigmentação. Recordemos que as populações autóctones do território australiano são de pele muito escura, perfeitamente adaptadas às características de insolação e radiação UV.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2015 às 18:37)

bigfire disse:


> Alguém já ouviu a falar alguma coisa sobre o arrefecimento global, defendido pelo Habibullo Abdusamatov e pela The Space an Science Research Corporation? Pelo que percebi a atividade solar está muito mais baixa do que o normal, fala-se também no arrefecimento do Oceano Atlântico. Andei a pesquisar muito e por acaso encontrei e li artigos muito interessantes, neste assunto nem defendo uma teoria nem a outra, mas o mais curioso, é existir dados favoráveis a isso acontecer, é só uma opinião.



O comportamento superficial das temperaturas oceânicas é irrelevante como medida do aquecimento global, e as temperaturas atmosféricas ainda mais irrelevantes são. A subida do nível dos mares é que é a única medida fidedigna da acumulação de calor do globo e do comportamento global da água no estado sólido. Se os gelos da Antártida aumentam ou se a calote ártica diminui mais ou menos depressa, é irrelevante. Tudo são flutuações locais. Mas globalmente o volume de água no estado sólido está a diminuir. O grande armazém de calor é o oceano, com uma capacidade de armazenamento imensamente maior que a atmosfera e com uma dinâmica interna proporcionalmente menos conhecida.
A medida do aquecimento global tem de ser monitorizada pela subida do nível dos mares, e acontece que é até a monitorização mais fácil de todas e que qualquer habitante em qualquer litoral do globo pode verificar. O nível dos mares esteve e está a subir. Tudo o resto são efeitos da transferência do calor armazenado pelo oceano que está portanto em aumento. Essa transferência para a atmosfera não é linear, é articulada com inúmeros outros efeitos, actividade solar, flutuações climáticas de longo prazo ou de curto prazo, comportamento das correntes oceânicas, cobertura nebulosa e de neve e gelo, regimes de ventos, erupções vulcânicas, poluição antropogénica, etc. Cada grupo de interesses fixa-se sobre um destes temas e defende as suas ideias sobre a sua influência conforme lhes convém. Mas ninguém discute o único facto impossível de refutar: o nível dos oceanos está a subir. Ponto final.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2015 às 19:13)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/u...-climate-change-researcher-Wei-Hock-Soon.html


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2015 às 18:34)

Não me recordo se publiquei isto:
















Mas acrescento um artigo recente:

http://www.spiegel.de/international...forts-to-combat-global-warming-a-1020406.html


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 18:43)

> A slowdown in China’s economic growth helped the world to a pause in the upward rise in greenhouse gas emissions last year, according to data released on Friday.
> 
> China burnt less coal last year than expected, as the projected rise in its energy demand faltered along with the rise in its economic growth, and as the expansion of its renewable energy generation continued.



http://www.theguardian.com/environm...-in-2014-following-slowdown-in-chinas-economy


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 21:10)

Voltando à questão da extensão vs espessura do gelo:



> *The melting of Antarctica was already really bad. It just got worse.*



http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...eady-really-bad-it-just-got-worse/?tid=pm_pop


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2015 às 17:54)

http://phys.org/news/2015-03-snowfa...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2015 às 15:38)

http://www.climate.gov/news-feature...s-surface-temperature-stop-rising-past-decade


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Mar 2015 às 00:25)

Interessante:

http://joeforamerica.com/2015/03/founder-greenpeace-decimates-man-made-climate-change/#


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2015 às 03:47)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...tially-dire-consequences/?tid=pm_business_pop


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 04:04)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Interessante:
> 
> http://joeforamerica.com/2015/03/founder-greenpeace-decimates-man-made-climate-change/#



O lobby do petróleo e do gás de xisto não consegue, obviamente, comprar todos os cientistas, mas lá vai enriquecendo alguns.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2015 às 04:32)

StormRic disse:


> O lobby do petróleo e do gás de xisto não consegue, obviamente, comprar todos os cientistas, mas lá vai enriquecendo alguns.



Repito o que já escrevi. O aquecimento global é um assunto complexo. Não é tipo a camada de ozono que basta mudar algumas 'coisinhas' e o problema aparecentemente estagna. O motor de combustão interna deve ser a invenção mais ultrapassada de que me lembro (o petróleo é principalmente usado em transportes hoje em dia). E ainda falta um bom bocado para nos livrarmos dele.

Nesse assunto infelizmente há muita interferência (económica e política - especialmente com os impostos verdes). A interferência humana (inevitável que haja) é misturada com os ciclos naturais da Terra. Não acho que se excluem (como tendencialmente se conclui). Acho até que se complementam. Os humanos podem acelerar a tendência histórica e natural dos aquecimentos periódicos. Outra coisa são os cenários apocalíticos que são usados exageradamente e para troçar das teorias (é como os dias frios. O aquecimento global aparentemente tem que ser como em Vénus). Já não somos nómadas. A civilização, na sua gigantesca maioria, é imóvel (as cidades vão crescer e crescer). Uma cidade como S. Paulo sem água não é um cenário agradável.

Penso que é irrefutável que os humanos têm uma grande influência na mudança de padrões meteorológicos regionais (deflorestação, ilhas de calor das cidades, gestão dos recursos aquáticos através da construção de barragens e sobreutilização da água - veja-se o caso do Mar de Aral, entre outros). Paralelamente, vejo o aquecimento global como uma soma de muitos pequenos atos (incluindo a massiva desflorestação). Não há nenhum recurso que os humanos não consigam extinguir ou modificar. Temos os casos da água potável em declínio, desertificação massiva e até problemas na biodiversidade do oceano (excesso da pesca). Portanto, tudo é passível de alteração exceto os padrões meteorológicos?

Os vulcões conseguem alterar os padrões meteorológicos. Toda a gente sabe isso. Relativamente aos humanos...



> *Do the Earth’s volcanoes emit more CO2 than human activities? Research findings indicate that the answer to this frequently asked question is a clear and unequivocal, “No.” *Human activities, responsible for a projected 35 billion metric tons (gigatons) of CO2 emissions in 2010 (Friedlingstein et al., 2010), release an amount of CO2 that dwarfs the annual CO2 emissions of all the world’s degassing subaerial and submarine volcanoes (Gerlach, 2011).
> 
> The published estimates of the global CO2 emission rate for all degassing subaerial (on land) and submarine volcanoes lie in a range from 0.13 gigaton to 0.44 gigaton per year (Gerlach, 1991; Varekamp et al., 1992; Allard, 1992; Sano and Williams, 1996; Marty and Tolstikhin, 1998). The preferred global estimates of the authors of these studies range from about 0.15 to 0.26 gigaton per year. The 35-gigaton projected anthropogenic CO2 emission for 2010 is about 80 to 270 times larger than the respective maximum and minimum annual global volcanic CO2 emission estimates. It is 135 times larger than the highest preferred global volcanic CO2 estimate of 0.26 gigaton per year (Marty and Tolstikhin, 1998).
> 
> In recent times, about 70 volcanoes are normally active each year on the Earth’s subaerial terrain. One of these is Kīlauea volcano in Hawaii, which has an annual baseline CO2 output of about 0.0031 gigatons per year [Gerlach et al., 2002]. It would take a huge addition of volcanoes to the subaerial landscape—the equivalent of an extra 11,200 Kīlauea volcanoes—to scale up the global volcanic CO2 emission rate to the anthropogenic CO2 emission rate. Similarly, scaling up the volcanic rate to the current anthropogenic rate by adding more submarine volcanoes would require an addition of about 360 more mid-ocean ridge systems to the sea floor, based on mid-ocean ridge CO2 estimates of Marty and Tolstikhin (1998).



http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/hazards/gas/climate.php

Cada um é livre de ter a sua opinião. A minha opinião é clara. Considero a Terra um organismo vivo. Tipicamente as alterações nos organismos vivos são graduais (dou o exemplo do fumador e do cancro). Obviamente que há 'n' elementos a considerar nos modelos climáticos. As alterações não são lineares. E se há coisa que não percebemos é o completo funcionamento deste berlinde azul (aplica-se à discussão da estagnação das temperaturas). Mas como referi anteriormente. Temos a capacidade de alterar tudo (até de causar uma extinção em massa com todo o armamento nuclear) mas não os padrões meteorológicos?

Por fim, penso que há uma grande falta de debate profundo. Os céticos acusam os crentes de se focarem em apenas alguns dados. O reverso é igual. Se os crentes ignoram a aparente estagnação das temperaturas, os céticos ignoram a acidez do oceano (e culpam tudo no Sol). Quem sabe se as duas coisas não estão relacionadas?


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2015 às 02:56)

Estudo recente e muito interessante:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/06/130606154357.htm

A poluição da China influencia o tempo nos EUA (novamente publico):

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-pacific-climate-us-national-academy-sciences

O consumo de carvão tem sido brutal:

http://rt.com/business/166232-coal-consumption-1970-high/

É algo extremamente interessante para os modelos climáticos. Medir as consequências regionais do elevado consumo de carvão (dinâmica enxofre vs CO2). Até que ponto o clima mundial (e especialmente o americano) está a ser distorcido pelas partículas emitidas pela China por exemplo? O crescimento brutal da China só aconteceu a partir dos anos 70. Ora as médias utilizadas têm 30/40/50 anos.

E o consumo de carvão nem tão cedo deverá parar. É a fonte de energia mais barata e a única, neste momento, que permite um crescimento mais veloz:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/14/world-coal-consumption-oil_n_4095221.html


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2015 às 19:18)

Uma temperatura extrema (em qualquer dos sentidos) não é, por si só, um indicador de mudanças meteorológicas (ao contrário do que é indicado no artigo). Mas na mesma aqui fica o registo:



> Global warming caused the northern tip of Antarctica to nearly reach room temperature last week, with a record-breaking high of 63.5 F (17.5 C) being recorded at Argentina's Esperanza Base on Tuesday.
> 
> The weather there was warmer than in the UK, where British Summer Time has just begun.
> 
> ...



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...xperienced-its-warmest-day-ever-10142968.html


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2015 às 21:25)

Uma acha para a fogueira, li recentemente que muitas coisas do aquecimento estão mal explicadas. Por exemplo que existiram menos extremos e as temperaturas serão mais homogéneas do estilo mais quentes no norte e não tão quente no sul


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2015 às 17:14)




----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 15:50)

*Global warming more moderate than worst-case models, empirical data suggest*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150421105629.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed: sciencedaily (Latest Science News -- ScienceDaily)

Um artigo interessante que aborda a não-linearidade dos fenómenos climatéricos, neste caso o aquecimento global:

"Based on our analysis, a middle-of-the-road warming scenario is more likely, at least for now," said Patrick T. Brown, a doctoral student in climatology at Duke University's Nicholas School of the Environment. "But this could change."

The Duke-led study shows that natural variability in surface temperatures -- caused by interactions between the ocean and atmosphere, and other natural factors -- can account for observed changes in the recent rates of warming from decade to decade.

The researchers say these "climate wiggles" can slow or speed the rate of warming from decade to decade, and accentuate or offset the effects of increases in greenhouse gas concentrations. If not properly explained and accounted for, they may skew the reliability of climate models and lead to over-interpretation of short-term temperature trends.

(...)

"By comparing our model against theirs, we found that climate models largely get the 'big picture' right but seem to underestimate the magnitude of natural decade-to-decade climate wiggles," Brown said. "Our model shows these wiggles can be big enough that they could have accounted for a reasonable portion of the accelerated warming we experienced from 1975 to 2000, as well as the reduced rate in warming that occurred from 2002 to 2013."

(...)

Under the IPCC's middle-of-the-road scenario, there was a 70 percent likelihood that at least one hiatus lasting 11 years or longer would occur between 1993 and 2050, Brown said. "That matches up well with what we're seeing."

There's no guarantee, however, that this rate of warming will remain steady in coming years, Li stressed. "Our analysis clearly shows that we shouldn't expect the observed rates of warming to be constant. They can and do change."


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 16:45)

*Top scientists start to examine fiddled global warming figures*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/...o-examine-fiddled-global-warming-figures.html

*Why do global temperature records differ?*

http://earthsky.org/earth/why-do-gl...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-1ac6825dd9-394149761
*
Gravity data show that Antarctic ice sheet is melting increasingly faster*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/release...cedaily+(Latest+Science+News+--+ScienceDaily)


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 17:29)




----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

Infográfico muito interessante:

http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/


----------



## james (7 Jul 2015 às 18:55)

2000 cientistas estão reunidos em Paris para debater o aquecimento global , denunciando que não estão a ser cumpridos os parâmetros acordados para a diminuição de co2 e que o desastre climático  ( faz - me lembrar o filme " o dia depois de amanha " , onde o protagonista afirma que o cataclismo pode demorar apenas poucos seculos e de repente , ocorre de um dia para p outro ) pode estar próximo .

Isto fez - me ficar um pouco pensativo , nunca tinha ouvido um cientista afirmar tao diretamente que poderemos estar a beira do desastre
CClimático , um termo muito forte . E se o desastre climático ocorresse mesmo nos tempos mais próximos ?

Ha muita gente que pensa que o aquecimento global vai dar para ir mais vezes a prais e que os paises frios vão ficar mais amenos .

Nada mais enganador , Segundo os estudos que li , o aquecimento global vai provocar fenômenos violentos , muito violentos , para alem de tornar inférteis vastas zonas que por agora são férteis ( devido ao excesso de calor  e falta de agua ) .


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2015 às 14:54)

*What will climate be like in 2100? Expect surprises, says new study*

http://phys.org/news/2015-07-climat...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter

*New study finds heat is being stored beneath the ocean surface*

http://phys.org/news/2015-07-beneat...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter

*Earth heading for 'mini ice age' within 15 years*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/11733369/Earth-heading-for-mini-ice-age-within-15-years.html


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2015 às 15:10)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-17/the-freakish-year-in-broken-climate-records


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jul 2015 às 10:52)

Mais uns gráficos para a discussão:

http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Jul 2015 às 11:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais uns gráficos para a discussão:
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/



"O pior cego é aquele que não quer ver" e neste caso há tanto cego neste pequeno ponto azul que chamamos Terra... E tão mal tratamos dela...


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2015 às 14:31)




----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2015 às 14:57)

Durante mais de 30 milhões de anos depois de os primeiros dinossauros aparecerem na Terra, estes animais optaram sempre por viver fora da região equatorial, vivendo ora num hemisfério ora noutro e atravessando o Equador sempre que necessário, mas sempre sem se fixarem nesta zona tropical. Os únicos dinossauros que optavam por viver nesta zona eram carnívoros de pequeno porte.

Este longo período em que os grandes carnívoros e herbívoros não habitaram as baixas latitudes é uma das grandes questões sobre a ascensão dos dinossauros sem resposta. Porém, uma nova investigação vem dar resposta à questão.

O novo estudo feito por uma equipa internacional de cientistas conseguiu recriar com detalhe as condições climatológicas e ecológicas de há mais de 200 milhões de anos na região de Ghost Ranch, no estado norte-americano do Novo México, um local rico em fósseis do Período Triásico Superior.

Grandes incêndios, secas, falta de alimentos e alterações climáticas extremas são alguns dos factores que ajudam a explicar a escassez de dinossauros nesta região do globo ao longo de mais de 30 milhões de anos.

“Os nossos dados indicam que não era um local divertido”, afirma Randl Irmis, um dos autores do estudo e professor assistente na Universidade do Utah, cita o Discovery News. “Era um tempo de extremos climáticos que oscilavam de forma imprevisível e os grandes dinossauros herbívoros não conseguiam subsistir na região equatorial”, explica o investigador.

A investigação é a primeira a fornecer dados detalhados do clima e ecologia durante o aparecimento dos dinossauros. Os resultados são igualmente importantes para se melhor perceber o aquecimento global provocado pela actividade humana. Os níveis atmosféricos de dióxido de carbono (CO2) durante o Triásico Superior eram quatro a seis vezes superiores aos actuais. “Se continuarmos com o padrão actual de emissões, poder-se-ão desenvolver condições semelhantes num mundo com elevadas concentrações de CO2, que destruirão os ecossistemas a baixas latitudes”, acrescenta Irmis.

As conclusões foram publicadas na revista científica Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/07/...nossauros-nunca-viveram-na-regiao-equatorial/


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 16:16)




----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 19:52)




----------



## Orion (25 Out 2015 às 02:38)

Estando a ler este livro, não deixo de ver algumas semelhanças entre o tabaco e o aquecimento global. Um deles foi e outro continua a ser um tópico muito controversos. Basta ver a história do primeiro tópico controverso para se chegar à conclusão que certas coisas só se tornam óbvias muito tempo depois por diversos motivos:












---






Não tenho dúvidas que os relatórios do IPCC tenham problemas. Não tenho dúvidas que alguns dados possam ter sido distorcidos, que haja interesses encapotados (das renováveis e das petrolíferas) e que algumas pessoas possam ter exagerado as conclusões para criar uma situação de emergência (os humanos são reativos, raramente previnem algo). Há pouco tempo saiu isto (2013), algo que dificilmente acontecerá:



> An ongoing US Department of Energy-backed research project led by a US Navy scientist predicts that the Arctic could lose its summer sea ice cover as early as 2016 - 84 years ahead of conventional model projections.



http://www.theguardian.com/environment/earth-insight/2013/dec/09/us-navy-arctic-sea-ice-2016-melt

A Terra é um sistema muito complexo. As várias conecções não são obviamente lineares (acidificação dos oceanos, diminuição da espessura mas não da extensão das calotas polares...). Como no tabaco, penso que será necessário passar mais algum tempo e haverem mudanças inegáveis e algo dramáticas para que conclusões mais livres de ruído surjam. Infelizmente cai-se no erro de generalizar pequenos eventos como um inverno mais frio ignorando as secas brutais noutros locais e etc.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2015 às 22:24)

*Greenland Is Melting Away*

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/27/world/greenland-is-melting-away.html


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 20:13)

*Worst Climate Threat You Never Heard of Is Stronger Than CO2*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...hreat-you-never-heard-of-is-stronger-than-co2


----------



## StormyAlentejo (20 Nov 2015 às 10:57)

http://pt.euronews.com/2015/11/19/que-mudancas-climaticas-concretas-podemos-observar-em-2015/


----------



## Galactica (20 Nov 2015 às 13:00)

Só quero deixar claro que concordo que a Humanidade deva procurar minimizar os efeitos nocivos nesta nossa única casa planetária, procurar por formas de energia mais ecológicas, mas deixo aqui "food for thought", para ver além da propaganda: 
- http://www.livescience.com/1349-sun-blamed-warming-earth-worlds.html - "*Sun Blamed for Warming of Earth and Other Worlds*"
- http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/story.html?id=edae9952-3c3e-47ba-913f-7359a5c7f723 - " *Look to Mars for the truth on global warming* - Climate change is a much, much bigger issue than the public, politicians, and even the most alarmed environmentalists realize."
- http://www.climatedepot.com/2013/12...ther-little-ice-age-within-the-next-30-years/ - "
*New paper by Russian solar physicist by Habibullo Abdussamatov predicts another Little Ice Age within the next 30 years*"


----------



## StormyAlentejo (20 Nov 2015 às 14:20)

Basicamente as mudanças climatéricas estão a acontecer mais rapidamente que o normal devido à acção do homem. A vida na terra é feita de ciclos, o que nós estamos a fazer é permitir que o próximo ciclo chegue mais depressa. Também já li que o homem vai presenciar uma idade do gelo muito em breve.


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 12:25)

Segundo esta notícia de hoje:
*
2015 pode ser o ano mais quente jamais registado, avisa ONU*
11:50 Lusa
A Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) alertou hoje que 2015 poderá ser o ano mais quente jamais registado, com a temperatura média da superfície a poder transpor o limiar simbólico de 1ºC em relação à era pré-industrial (1880-1899).
_
“A tendência para 2015 deixa supor que este ano será muito provavelmente o mais quente jamais constatado”, declarou a agência sediada em Genebra num relatório, adiantando que “a temperatura média à superfície do globo passará sem dúvida o limiar tão simbólico como significativo que constitui um aquecimento de 1 grau Celsius em relação à época pré-industrial”.

No seu relatório divulgado a uma semana da Cimeira do Clima em Paris, a OMM indica igualmente que “os anos de 2011 a 2015 representam o período de cinco anos mais quente jamais registado, tendo sido influenciados pelas alterações climáticas numerosos fenómenos meteorológicos extremos – em particular as vagas de calor”._

Fonte: http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/2...quente-jamais-registado-avisa-onu_235796.html


----------



## Sunnyrainy (26 Nov 2015 às 07:52)

Thomar disse:


> Segundo esta notícia de hoje:
> *
> 2015 pode ser o ano mais quente jamais registado, avisa ONU*



Infelizmente é uma tendência que estamos a observar em Portugal inclusivé!

Novembro teve um início anormalmente quente. Os próximos dias até o principio de Dezembro prevêem-se máximas bastante amenas para a época. 
As temperaturas acima da média têm sido uma tendência grande na maior parte dos meses dos útimos anos.
O aquecimento global é sem dúvida uma realidade! Se há razão para estarmos alarmados? Sim. Há!


----------



## Luis Filipe (26 Nov 2015 às 14:59)

Se existe aquecimento global o atlântico norte não parece estar a aquecer, pois os verões aqui em Portugal são sempre muito frescos no litoral oeste.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (26 Nov 2015 às 15:37)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Se existe aquecimento global o atlântico norte não parece estar a aquecer, pois os verões aqui em Portugal são sempre muito frescos no litoral oeste.


Não se pode tirar conclusões apenas olhando para um local em particular. O Litoral Oeste é uma gota no oceano comparando com o tamanho do planeta e dos sinais que este está a dar.


----------



## Thomar (26 Nov 2015 às 15:42)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Se existe aquecimento global o atlântico norte não parece estar a aquecer, pois os verões aqui em Portugal são sempre muito frescos no litoral oeste.


Este ano o verão foi mais fresco no litoral, não houve episódios de calor junto à costa, nem as temperaturas foram muito altas no litoral, mas no interior foi muito mais quente, durante muito tempo, além da seca severa a extrema que esteve sujeito maior parte do país.
Um ano não são vários anos. E não é só um parâmetro e local que interessa. Existem muitos factores, mas o que é indiscutível e com o passar dos anos é que a nível *global,* existem claramente provas de que: 
- o nível do mar aumentou e vai continua a aumentar, as temperaturas (média) estão cada vez mais altas (quase 1 grau) os glaciares vão derretendo, o permafrost também vai desaparecendo, os níveis de poluentes na atmosfera (seja o CO2, CO, SO, e muitos outros), fora mais uma quantidade de factores ainda não totalmente compreendidos e quantificaveis da influência da espécie humana no planeta. Existe aquecimento global sim, e vai ser bem pior no futuro.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (30 Nov 2015 às 14:18)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/c...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

Excelente reportagem.


----------



## Thomar (30 Nov 2015 às 15:41)

jotajota disse:


> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/c...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post
> 
> Excelente reportagem.


Vi parcialmente a reportagem ao almoço no noticiário. 
Quando tiver oportunidade verei a reportagem toda.
Gostei de que se tivessem abordado alguns aspectos como a alteração das espécies na costa portuguesa, umas em claro desaparecimento com a solha das pedras e outras como o pargo do senegal em franco crescimento na costa portuguesa.


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2015 às 18:04)

A reportagem de ontem " Corrida Contra o Tempo" na TVI:


----------



## Msilva (30 Nov 2015 às 20:27)

Não sei, mas sei que o modelo de crescimento económico infinito assente em recursos limitados é impossível. 

É uma revolução ambiental e económica que o mundo precisa.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (30 Nov 2015 às 20:54)

Acho que isto só lá vai com uma catástrofe ambiental que afete o planeta todo em simultâneo...


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2015 às 21:30)

jotajota disse:


> Acho que isto só lá vai com uma catástrofe ambiental que afete o planeta todo em simultâneo...



Isso é um tópico complexo. Vê isto:







http://www.iea.org/publications/freepublications/publication/keyworld2014.pdf






https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.cfm?id=447&t=1

De uma forma breve, a transição é quase impossível de ser feita neste momento e nos próximos anos. As fontes de energia mais baratas, carvão e biomassa, são tendencialmente mais poluentes. As economias para crescerem precisam de energia barata (vê o caso da China). Quando há cataclismos económicos as pessoas voltam para as alternativas mais baratas. Paradoxalmente, a estagnação económica também traz devastação ambiental (mas em menor magnitude). Nos circuitos das teorias da conspiração o excesso de população é algo muito contestado (há quem diga que toda a população mundial cabe no _Grand Canyon_). Mas o problema não é o número de pessoas. É sim, os recursos que consomem. Há tantos exemplos. Aqui deixo um:






http://www.tradingeconomics.com/world/arable-land-hectares-per-person-wb-data.html


----------



## Paulo H (1 Dez 2015 às 00:10)

Orion, a população mundial já vai em 7mil milhões, com tudo o que isso implica: 
- cada adulto é um aquecedor de 100w de potência. 
- produzimos co2 na respiração
- comemos carne e isso implica criar gado, que por sua vez liberta co2 e metano.
- se fossemos vegetarianos não haveria área de cultivo fértil suficiente. Nem Portugal é auto-suficiente em produtos agrícolas. Queimariamos o resto das florestas para ter solo de cultivo, criando défice de o2 com implicações também no ciclo da água.

O número de população mundial, na minha opinião, tem toda a importância.

- Deviamos consumir menos carne.
- Deviamos de deixar os combustíveis fósseis apenas para fabricar produtos sintéticos (roupa, plásticos, etc, etc..)

Qual seria o impacto se todos os nossos telhados produzissem a energia necessária para a habitação e veículo?

Mesmo assim, em termos globais não seria suficiente, o plano iria falhar nos países subdesenvolvidos (mais populosos), continuarão a consumir carvão e a queimar floresta para criar gado. A riqueza mundial teria de ser melhor distribuída, pois estes países pobres não têm alternativas.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Dez 2015 às 00:10)

Orion, a população mundial já vai em 7mil milhões, com tudo o que isso implica: 
- cada adulto é um aquecedor de 100w de potência. 
- produzimos co2 na respiração
- comemos carne e isso implica criar gado, que por sua vez liberta co2 e metano.
- se fossemos vegetarianos não haveria área de cultivo fértil suficiente. Nem Portugal é auto-suficiente em produtos agrícolas. Queimariamos o resto das florestas para ter solo de cultivo, criando défice de o2 com implicações também no ciclo da água.

O número de população mundial, na minha opinião, tem toda a importância.

- Deviamos consumir menos carne.
- Deviamos de deixar os combustíveis fósseis apenas para fabricar produtos sintéticos (roupa, plásticos, etc, etc..)

Qual seria o impacto se todos os nossos telhados produzissem a energia necessária para a habitação e veículo?

Mesmo assim, em termos globais não seria suficiente, o plano iria falhar nos países subdesenvolvidos (mais populosos), continuarão a consumir carvão e a queimar floresta para criar gado. A riqueza mundial teria de ser melhor distribuída, pois estes países pobres não têm alternativas.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (1 Dez 2015 às 09:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Orion, a população mundial já vai em 7mil milhões, com tudo o que isso implica:
> - cada adulto é um aquecedor de 100w de potência.
> - produzimos co2 na respiração
> - comemos carne e isso implica criar gado, que por sua vez liberta co2 e metano.
> ...



Ontem no Prós e Contras, o Prof. Carvalho Rodrigues referiu isso precisamente.
Também referiu uma coisa interessante: o dióxido de carbono dá lucro. Os países vendem dióxido de carbono, uma coisa interessante que é o que nos mata. Enquanto que o oxigénio, que é afinal o bem essencial aos seres vivos não tem qualquer importância. Como ele referiu, ninguém paga ao Brasil por ele produzir grande parte do oxigénio que consumimos produzido na Amazónia.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2015 às 10:22)

Paulo H disse:


> O número de população mundial, na minha opinião, tem toda a importância.
> 
> - Deviamos consumir menos carne.
> - Deviamos de deixar os combustíveis fósseis apenas para fabricar produtos sintéticos (roupa, plásticos, etc, etc..)



Consumindo menos carne tendencialmente consome-se mais peixe. Menos poluição mas mais devastação ambiental. Não há criações de peixe em massa como se tem com o gado. Quanto ao petróleo:



> Some of the more obvious petroleum products include transportation fuels, fuel oils for heating and electricity generation, asphalt and road oil. According to the US Energy Information Administration, about 75% of the 6.79 billion barrels of petroleum used in the US in 2012 were gasoline, heating oil/diesel fuel, and jet fuel.



http://alaska.conocophillips.com/what-we-do/oil-production/Pages/what-is-oil-used-for.aspx






http://www.eia.gov/energyexplained/index.cfm?page=oil_use

O petróleo baralha as contas de todos os países deficitários, incluindo Portugal. É principalmente usado nos transportes. Portanto, para se consumir menos petróleo basta reduzir na distância viajada. Mas a economia moderna, globalizada, precisa de viajar grandes distâncias.



Paulo H disse:


> Qual seria o impacto se todos os nossos telhados produzissem a energia necessária para a habitação e veículo?



O maior problema não é a produção, é o armazenamento. As baterias existentes tornam os investimentos particulares inviáveis.



Paulo H disse:


> Mesmo assim, em termos globais não seria suficiente, o plano iria falhar nos países subdesenvolvidos (mais populosos), continuarão a consumir carvão e a queimar floresta para criar gado. A riqueza mundial teria de ser melhor distribuída, pois estes países pobres não têm alternativas.



A escassez de recursos leva SEMPRE a maior intervenção estatal para que seja feita a sua disponibilização generalizada ou de forma racionada. A distribuição de riqueza é muito complicada. Há países africanos com muito urânio. O Mali é bom exemplo. Pessoalmente não tenho grande confiança em centrais nucleares em África. Nem aqui nem no Médio Oriente, cuja proliferação nos próximos anos será significativa. O Japão não conseguiu lidar com o seu desastre e é tecnologicamente muito avançado. Imagine-se os restantes países. Ainda na distribuição de riqueza, para além do termo muito generalizado, em que é que isso consistiria? Europeus a construírem e a manterem centrais de gás natural em dezenas de países pelo mundo fora sem retorno? Boa parte dos países africanos não têm posses para pagar. Europeus e americanos mal dinheiro têm para atualizarem as suas decrépitas centrais nucleares. Estão optando pela alternativa mais barata que é estenderem a sua vida útil. Mas isso mais cedo ou mais tarde vai dar bronca (quem é que vai pagar o descomissionamento e o armazenamento dos resíduos?). E não haverá dinheiro para repor o défice energético com energias ditas menos sujas. Qual será a alternativa? É o carvão, claro.



jotajota disse:


> Também referiu uma coisa interessante: o dióxido de carbono dá lucro. Os países vendem dióxido de carbono, uma coisa interessante que é o que nos mata. Enquanto que o oxigénio, que é afinal o bem essencial aos seres vivos não tem qualquer importância. Como ele referiu, ninguém paga ao Brasil por ele produzir grande parte do oxigénio que consumimos produzido na Amazónia.



Certos investimentos são um convite para o desastre:






http://www.bbc.com/portuguese/noticias/2015/05/150518_ferrovia_transoceanica_construcao_lgb

Uma ferrovia que atravesse a Amazónia só vai facilitar a proliferação do desflorestamento. Algo que a estrada trans-amazónica já faz. Mas isto é assim. Algum dia, mais cedo ou mais tarde, as ações têm consequências. E o desflorestamento em massa tende a fazer alterações bastante rápidas mediante as mudanças locais nos padrões meteorológicos.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (1 Dez 2015 às 10:32)

Só sei que já não quero cá estar quando não houver mais oxigénio para respirar.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Dez 2015 às 11:00)

jotajota disse:


> Só sei que já não quero cá estar quando não houver mais oxigénio para respirar.



Pequim tem smog permanente todo o ano, as pessoas que vivem lá, dizem que já não recordam a cor do céu. Esteja sol ou esteja chuva, não se vê azul nem nuvens, é sempre smog (com ou sem chuva/neve).

Agora imagina um smog de poluição a nível mundial.

- Consumir menos carne, implica consumir outro tipo de proteínas (não necessariamente peixe). O peixe sendo um animal de sangue frio, mesmo em viveiros não contribui tanto para emissões de poluentes.

- Se a população continuar a aumentar, chegará o dia em que os recursos serão inacessíveis. Haverá necessidade de os reciclar, talvez um dia nos alimentemos de comprimidos (ração) acompanhados de outros suplementos proteicos (insetos). 

- Há muitas formas de armazenar energia produzida nos telhados: gastar no carregamento de baterias, ou armazenar água quente, ou armazenar frio (refrigerante no estado líquido, comprimido), vender para a rede elétrica que por sua vez bombeia água de novo para a montante das barragens. Ideias não faltam..


----------



## StormyAlentejo (1 Dez 2015 às 11:25)

Realmente ideias não faltam. Assustam-me como as pessoas de Pequim conseguem viver naquelas condições. Os investigadores de lá podiam muito bem estudar e tentar desenvolver um mecanismo que realizasse fotossíntese e que convertesse toda aquela poluição em ar respirável (nem sei se é possível). 
O antigo governo pôs de lado as políticas das energias renováveis, coisa que este novo governo quer voltar a destacar. Era bom que os governos contribuíssem para que as novas casas tivessem pelo menos um meio de energia renovável, como electricidade ou água quente para consumo e aquecimento. Se todos os países do mundo aplicassem políticas do género, a curto prazo acredito que as mudanças começavam a aparecer. Falo por mim, quando tiver uma casa faço questão que seja totalmente auto-sustentável. 
É certo que as grandes industrias não vão achar piada nenhuma a isto, mas acho que já está na altura dos governos colocarem de lado os interesses económicos e pensarem mais no meio ambiente.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2015 às 11:35)

Paulo H disse:


> - Há muitas formas de armazenar energia produzida nos telhados: gastar no carregamento de baterias, ou armazenar água quente, ou armazenar frio (refrigerante no estado líquido, comprimido), vender para a rede elétrica que por sua vez bombeia água de novo para a montante das barragens. Ideias não faltam..



https://www.teslamotors.com/en_EU/POWERWALL?redirect=no



> If you live in the South and already own solar panels, it could take you just under three years to make up the cost of the $3,000 Tesla Powerwall battery.



http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/01/technology/tesla-home-battery-price/



jotajota disse:


> Realmente ideias não faltam. Assustam-me como as pessoas de Pequim conseguem viver naquelas condições. Os investigadores de lá podiam muito bem estudar e tentar desenvolver um mecanismo que realizasse fotossíntese e que convertesse toda aquela poluição em ar respirável (nem sei se é possível).



Plantar árvores?  Se isso fosse exequível baixar o CO2 na atmosfera seria relativamente fácil.


----------



## james (1 Dez 2015 às 11:39)

Em relacao a esta problemática, o planeta não vai acabar e a espécie humana( por causa disto)  também não.
Isso é certo, mas também é certo que as gerações futuras poderao ter uma vida mais difícil.

O problema é que há demasiada gente que viu nisto um grande negócio e até caca ao voto ( desconfiem sempre que ouvir um político a falar com entusiasmo desta problemática) .

E eu,  como ambientalista convicto,  irrita - me imenso estas cimeiras, onde se anda quase a discutir a mesma coisa desde as primeiras, como a do Rio em 92.
Chega - se sempre a muitos acordos,  mas estão sempre a ser quebradas.
E os principais poluidores são os primeiros a descartar - se.
Esta cimeira foi mais do mesmo.  Muito boas intencoes, mas as conclusões e o costume: queremos atingir estas metas...
Mas, mas,mas.........
...voltamos a falar nisso na próxima cimeira.

Tem sido sistematicamente assim. Não há vontade política para mudar as regras substancialmente.

Como sempre, só quando estivermos perante um cataclismo global, e que toda a gente vai andar a correr atrás do prejuízo.

Mas ai já será tarde...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (1 Dez 2015 às 11:40)

Orion disse:


> https://www.teslamotors.com/en_EU/POWERWALL?redirect=no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plantar árvores?! Mas eu não falei em plantar árvores... Estava a referir-me a um mecanismo, logo algo criado pelo homem.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2015 às 11:54)

jotajota disse:


> Plantar árvores?! Mas eu não falei em plantar árvores... Estava a referir-me a um mecanismo, logo algo criado pelo homem.



Plantar árvores é a forma mais natural, mas lenta, para se baixar o CO2. Em certos locais, já se injeta o CO2 em cavernas. A fotossíntese artificial está sendo desenvolvida mas acredito que seja usada para a produção de energia. A meu ver mais depressa se irá enveredar pela perigosa geoengenharia. Se é que já não se faz.

Uma máquina para converter CO2 em O2, assumo eu, demorará muitos anos e mesmo que seja completada deverá extremamente cara para operar. As emissões de CO2, independentemente do impacto que cada um atribui nos padrões meteorológicos, são enormes. Portanto, presumo que fossem necessárias muitas instalações. Até pode chegar o dia em que a tecnologia esteja omnipresente. Mas não será na próxima década nem deverá ser barata. A Terra já teve temperaturas muito superiores. Mas a Terra nunca teve tantos habitantes imóveis que estão dependentes da meteorologia. Como tal, os fenómenos atmosféricos, sejam secas ou inundações, têm impactos muito superiores. Até dou um exemplo. A região metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro tem 12 milhões de pessoas. Está sofrendo uma seca muito severa e o verão vai começar agora. O que se faz para dar água a esta gente toda? Projetos aquíferos ao estilo da Turquia? A água ficará mais cara e continuará a não ser tão abundante. E pessoas insatisfeitas geralmente levam a distúrbios.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (1 Dez 2015 às 12:03)

Orion disse:


> Plantar árvores é a forma mais natural, mas lenta, para se baixar o CO2. Em certos locais, já se injeta o CO2 em cavernas. A fotossíntese artificial está sendo desenvolvida mas acredito que seja usada para a produção de energia. A meu ver mais depressa se irá enveredar pela perigosa geoengenharia. Se é que já não se faz.
> 
> Uma máquina para converter CO2 em O2, assumo eu, demorará muitos anos e mesmo que seja completada deverá extremamente cara para operar. As emissões de CO2, independentemente do impacto que cada um atribui nos padrões meteorológicos, são enormes. Portanto, presumo que fossem necessárias muitas instalações. Até pode chegar o dia em que a tecnologia esteja omnipresente. Mas não será na próxima década nem deverá ser barata. A Terra já teve temperaturas muito superiores. Mas a Terra nunca teve tantos habitantes imóveis que estão dependentes da meteorologia. Como tal, os fenómenos atmosféricos, sejam secas ou inundações, têm impactos muito superiores. Até dou um exemplo. A região metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro tem 12 milhões de pessoas. Está sofrendo uma seca muito severa e o verão vai começar agora. O que se faz para dar água a esta gente toda? Projetos aquíferos ao estilo da Turquia? A água ficará mais cara e continuará a não ser tão abundante. E pessoas insatisfeitas geralmente levam a distúrbios.



Realmente tudo isto é ingrato. Eu trabalho na área da segurança da informação e faço a comparação com a meteorologia: não se investe enquanto nada de grave acontecer. Enquanto não houver um ataque a infraestruturas, não se aposta na segurança. Aqui é o mesmo, enquanto não houver uma catástrofe às portas dos grandes poluidores, não se aposta noutras vias sustentáveis. É triste pensar que há 10 anos atrás, o aquecimento global era considerado tabu e como uma falácia, mesmo até na comunidade cientifica.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (2 Dez 2015 às 16:43)

http://storymaps.esri.com/stories/2015/atlas-for-a-changing-planet/

Bastante medonho as previsões para o futuro.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 00:22)

*Reagan, Bush 41 memos reveal sharp contrast with today’s GOP on climate and the environment*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ink-about-climate-change-and-the-environment/


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 13:46)

*Paris climate talks: what difference will temperature rises really make? *

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...difference-will-temperature-rises-really-make


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2015 às 14:37)

*Warm nights could flood the atmosphere with carbon under climate change*

http://phys.org/news/2015-12-nights...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter

*Increased CO2 in the atmosphere has altered photosynthesis of plants over the 20th century*

http://phys.org/news/2015-12-co2-at...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter

*Satellite observations show global plant growth is not keeping up with CO2 emissions*

http://phys.org/news/2015-12-satell...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter

*Strongest sinks of carbon are in dynamic landscapes*

http://phys.org/news/2015-12-strong...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter*


*


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Dez 2015 às 15:01)

Eu sou vegano a anos e esse negocio de proteína e pura invenção da indústria da carne.

A agropecuária além de ser a causa principal do desflorestamento da Amazônia.  Também e a causa principal da fome no mundo. 80% de tudo que e produzido da terra vira alimento para a agropecuária.

E toda essa carne produzida alimenta 20% da população somente. O consumo de cadáveres de animais será o principal problema da humanidade já que estamos a caminhar para 9 bilhões ate 2030.

Não e preciso ser muito inteligente para ver que estamos em seríssimos riscos de extinção com o atual modelo de vida ocidental. E ainda mais estamos nos aproximando de uma era de mudança de eras...

Enfim temos que mudar bruscamente o atual estilo de vida, ou no futuro próximo teremos problemas sérios não só com o clima mais com pragas poluição. Quem noto que os dias com céu azul estão cada diminuindo... As nuvens altas de verão estão  sutilmente a começar a desacelerar  a agricultura devido as contrails e a poluição das partículas.

Embora estejamos a beira de uma grande oportunidade já que a humanidade esta mais consciente do que nunca. So devemos mudar hábitos apodrecidos do passado e ajudar a luz da nova era florescer...


----------



## raposo_744 (9 Dez 2015 às 09:40)

View of China from space 






Harbin, China and their smog. Currently at 40X international standards.




Shanghai


----------



## StormyAlentejo (9 Dez 2015 às 10:06)

raposo_744 disse:


> View of China from space
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quem semeia ventos, colhe tempestades. Os chineses estão a sofrer as consequências.


----------



## james (9 Dez 2015 às 10:18)

Espero que os chineses compreendam, uma vez que começam a sentir diretamente na pele o problema, a insanidade que tem sido o " milagre económico chinês ". 

Muito apreciado aqui no Ocidente, mas que revela - se um verdadeiro gigante com pés de barro. 
Além de se ter criado um monstro, com a formação de bolhas, em especial no imobiliário, tem - se registado quedas na bolsa, que ameaçam fazer ruir a economia chinesa como um castelo de cartas. E, por consequência, a economia mundial, dado o Estado de dependência que  se criou a partir da China ( importação de matéria prima e compra significativa de dívidas públicas  e soberanas) . 

Como se isso não bastasse,  o crescimento chinês tem sido feito à custa de uma delapidação dos recursos naturais à escala global verdadeiramente vergonhosa.  As empresas chinesas estão literalmente a arrasar as florestas tropicais africanas e são os principais " importadores " do extermínio de espécies em extinção. 

Está na altura de dizer " basta " à China e às suas políticas, que estão a arrasar o planeta e o futuro de todos nós.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

Chinese scientists have published two alarming reports in a matter of weeks. Both conclude that the Himalayan glaciers and the Tibetan permafrost are succumbing to catastrophic climate change, threatening the water systems of the Yellow River, the Yangtze and the Mekong.

The Tibetan plateau is the world’s "third pole", the biggest reservoir of fresh water outside the Arctic and Antarctica. The area is warming at twice the global pace, making it the epicentre of global climate risk.

One report was by the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The other was a 900-page door-stopper from the science ministry, called the “Third National Assessment Report on Climate Change”.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...scare-were-a-hoax-we-would-still-need-it.html


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2015 às 16:44)

*Greenland Ice Sheet during the 20th Century -- a missing link in IPCC's climate report*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/12/151216134430.htm


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2015 às 20:22)

http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/12/climate-change


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2015 às 20:58)

james disse:


> Espero que os chineses compreendam, uma vez que começam a sentir diretamente na pele o problema, a insanidade que tem sido o " milagre económico chinês ".
> 
> Muito apreciado aqui no Ocidente, mas que revela - se um verdadeiro gigante com pés de barro.
> Além de se ter criado um monstro, com a formação de bolhas, em especial no imobiliário, tem - se registado quedas na bolsa, que ameaçam fazer ruir a economia chinesa como um castelo de cartas. E, por consequência, a economia mundial, dado o Estado de dependência que  se criou a partir da China ( importação de matéria prima e compra significativa de dívidas públicas  e soberanas) .
> ...



Completamente de acordo e pior vai ser a Índia que está a seguir o mesmo caminho e vai ser o país mais populoso do mundo.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Dez 2015 às 21:36)

a china já esta a sofrer com a poluição são um dos países apesar de eu não os gramar com o maior potencial para turismo verde têm de tudo neve, tropical devem ter praias magnificas montanhas colossais e não só


----------



## David sf (17 Dez 2015 às 21:46)

Durante décadas os países ocidentais poluíram a seu bel-prazer, recolhendo os rendimentos económicos e de bem-estar daí resultantes, enquanto que nos restantes países as populações viviam de forma rudimentar, não partilhando de todo o potencial do estilo de vida ocidental.
Hoje, finalmente, alguns desses países começam a erguer-se e a proporcionar melhores condições de vida às populações. Alguns (poucos) ainda vão avançando, mercê do seu poderio no xadrez mundial (China, Índia). Aos outros, o que lhes dizemos, nós, ocidentais, que durante as últimas décadas poluímos em quantidades industriais? Alto, lá, deixem-se ficar aí em baixo, que isto agora está a complicar-se. Acham isto justo?


----------



## james (17 Dez 2015 às 21:53)

David sf disse:


> Durante décadas os países ocidentais poluíram a seu bel-prazer, recolhendo os rendimentos económicos e de bem-estar daí resultantes, enquanto que nos restantes países as populações viviam de forma rudimentar, não partilhando de todo o potencial do estilo de vida ocidental.
> Hoje, finalmente, alguns desses países começam a erguer-se e a proporcionar melhores condições de vida às populações. Alguns (poucos) ainda vão avançando, mercê do seu poderio no xadrez mundial (China, Índia). Aos outros, o que lhes dizemos, nós, ocidentais, que durante as últimas décadas poluímos em quantidades industriais lhes dizemos? Alto, lá, deixem-se ficar aí em baixo, que isto agora está a complicar-se. Acham isto justo?




E que tal pagar - lhes para não poluir?  

Já se falou nisso e seria para o bem do planeta.


----------



## David sf (17 Dez 2015 às 22:05)

Já é feito assim. Mas estamos a alimentar as elites desses países, governos gordos e a criar "riqueza" virtual. Um dia a torneira fecha e não sobra nada.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2015 às 22:16)

Vá, para também ser do contra:


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Sensor measurement uncertainty has never been fully considered in prior appraisals of global average surface air temperature. The estimated average ±0.2 C station error has been incorrectly assessed as random, and the systematic error from uncontrolled variables has been invariably neglected. The systematic errors in measurements from three ideally sited and maintained temperature sensors are calculated herein. Combined with the ±0.2 C average station error, a representative lower-limit uncertainty of ±0.46 C was found for any global annual surface air temperature anomaly. This ±0.46 C reveals that the global surface air temperature anomaly trend from 1880 through 2000 is statistically indistinguishable from 0 C, and represents a lower limit of calibration uncertainty for climate models and for any prospective physically justifiable proxy reconstruction of paleo-temperature. The rate and magnitude of 20th century warming are thus unknowable, and suggestions of an unprecedented trend in 20th century global air temperature are unsustainable.

http://multi-science.atypon.com/doi/abs/10.1260/0958-305X.21.8.969


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

Orion disse:


> Vá, para também ser do contra:



Contextualizando a posição dela:


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2015 às 14:43)

A ciência neste assunto é complicada e publico aqui alguns exemplos.

2012:
*
Global warming stopped 16 years ago, reveals Met Office report quietly released... and here is the chart to prove it
*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-report-quietly-released--chart-prove-it.html



> Like Prof Curry, Prof Jones also admitted that the climate models were imperfect: ‘We don’t fully understand how to input things like changes in the oceans, and because we don’t fully understand it you could say that natural variability is now working to suppress the warming. We don’t know what natural variability is doing.’



-----

*Oceans have acidified more in the last 200 years 'than they did in the previous 21,000 years'
*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...years-claims-new-climate-change-research.html

*Are climate scientists doom-mongering? Bulk of research on impacts of ocean acidification is FLAWED, new study finds
*


> But a review of hundreds of studies into the effects of acidity on sea creatures suggest the vast majority may be unreliable or not fit for purpose.
> 
> The review – by two experts in Australia – said only 27 of more than 400 studies into the issue were appropriately carried out.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ean-acidification-FLAWED-new-study-finds.html

-------
*
Arctic sea ice volume showed strong recovery in 2013*



> The extent of Arctic ice has shrunk by 40% since the late 1970s, when satellite measurements began. But getting comprehensive data on the thickness of the ice, rather than just its area, was difficult until the European Space Agency launched the Cryosat satellite in 2010.
> 
> The satellite’s 88 million measurements, analysed in Nature Geoscience, show that from 2010-12 the Arctic ice volume fell by 14%, in step with the warming trend of the last few decades. But in 2013, the ice volume jumped up by 41%.



http://www.theguardian.com/environm...sea-ice-volume-showed-strong-recovery-in-2013



> “Along with the extent of the sea ice, its thickness, or volume, has also significantly decreased in the last two decades,” The Guardian reported in September 2012. “While this is harder to measure accurately, it is believed to have decreased around 40% since 1979.”
> 
> So how do scientists account for the 50 percent increase in thickness in 2013? According to the ESA, roughly 90 percent of the growth is due to the increase of multiyear ice -- the ice that survives more than one summer without melting. In previous summers, some of the ice migrated to Alaska and Siberia, where it melted. But in 2013, because of a change in wind patterns, the ice that would have normally taken a hike stayed put.



http://www.ibtimes.com/arctic-sea-i...dnt-expect-growth-wake-2012-shrinkage-1510902

Este ano a oscilação ártica está bastante forte, portanto, o gelo poderá derreter menos. Pelo contrário, a Europa deverá experienciar calor pouco comum.

Enquanto que é pouco provável que o Ártico fique sem gelo em 2016:

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2012/sep/17/arctic-collapse-sea-ice

Locais como Irão e Califórnia podem e devem continuar a sofrer secas muito severas:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/19/w...d-pistachio-trees-in-a-parched-iran.html?_r=0

http://www.ibtimes.com/california-drought-strongest-el-nino-years-still-wont-end-crisis-2142586

Entretanto, os glaciares (fotos abaixo) estão a desaparecer. A Terra está a aquecer e tem aquecido desde a última era glaciar (as fotos abaixo não se coadunam muito bem com um arrefecimento). Resta saber quem é/são o(s) culpado(s) e em que proporção. E aí volta-se à complicação da ciência.








> Glaciers around the world are retreating at unprecedented rates as temperatures rise due to climate change. This composite image shows the Blomstrandbreen glacier retreating nearly 2km (1.25 miles) since 1928. It has lost 35m per year since 1960 and this rate has accelerated in the past decade. The top photo, by the Norwegian Polar Institute, shows a man with a rifle watching the southern front of glacier, taken from Gerd's Island on 6 August, 1928. The bottom image shows Norwegian climate campaigner Truls Gulowsen standing at the same spot on 2 August 2002










> A combination photograph shows an image from 1928 (top) of the Upsala glacier in Patagonia, Argentina, contrasted with a 2004 photograph (bottom) of the same view. The pictures illustrate the extent to which climate change has caused the ice to melt away this century. Greenpeace campaigner Joris Thijssen, said: "Rising temperatures are causing glaciers to melt all over the world. Here in Patagonia, they are disappearing at a rate of 42 cubic kilometres every year – faster than anywhere else on earth. In both (1928 and 2004) the composition is made from three separate viewpoints to form a panoramic image



http://www.theguardian.com/environment/gallery/2009/apr/28/glaciers-melting-climate-change


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2015 às 15:07)

*2015 Arctic melting season won't break records, but could wipe the 'recovery'
*
http://www.theguardian.com/environm...ont-break-records-but-could-wipe-the-recovery


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2015 às 15:17)

Para baralhar, ou clarificar, mais um pouco...

Imagens com um grande intervalo temporal, podendo ser prova de um aquecimento longo e contínuo:






Muir Glacier melt, Alaska (1882 esquerda; 2005 direita)

http://climate.nasa.gov/state_of_flux#Icemelt1.jpg

Outras imagens do mesmo glaciar com mais ou menos com o mesmo intervalo:

http://climate.nasa.gov/state_of_flux#Icemelt_Alaska9.jpg

http://climate.nasa.gov/state_of_flux#Icemelt_Alaska10.jpg

Imagens do mesmo glaciar com um intervalo temporal muito curto, podendo ser prova de um aquecimento rápido (Agosto de 1941 esquerda; Agosto de 2004 direita):






http://climate.nasa.gov/state_of_flux#Icemelt.jpg


----------



## hurricane (20 Dez 2015 às 21:19)

Eu acho que o título deste tópico devia deixar de ter um ponto de interrogação. As evidências são mais que óbvias.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2015 às 19:58)

camrov8 disse:


> um ano com pouca neve e é o Apocalipse, em svalbard não falta neve



Pois, o aquecimento global não acontece de um dia para outro... Tendo em conta que Svalbard se encontra próximo do Pólo Norte, a muitas centenas de quilómetros do continente europeu, onde o sol já se pôs à quase dois meses e a noite profunda dura à largas semanas, é natural que por aí a temperatura não seja tão quente como no resto da Europa... 

*Natal branco de neve é imagem do passado: o planeta está mais quente *

EuroNewsPT


----------



## camrov8 (22 Dez 2015 às 20:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Pois, o aquecimento global não acontece de um dia para outro


por acaso não a atmosfera é um sistema enorme e não reage de um dia para o outro e é esse o maior problema pois mesmo que se pare hoje tudo que provoca o aquecimento o clima vai continuar a mudar até atingir um equilíbrio


----------



## 1337 (22 Dez 2015 às 23:00)

camrov8 disse:


> por acaso não a atmosfera é um sistema enorme e não reage de um dia para o outro e é esse o maior problema pois mesmo que se pare hoje tudo que provoca o aquecimento o clima vai continuar a mudar até atingir um equilíbrio


Quando houve a idade do gelo era culpa do homem também? Padrões climáticos e nada mais que isso, teorias serão sempre inventadas pelo Homem.


----------



## hurricane (22 Dez 2015 às 23:55)

1337 disse:


> Quando houve a idade do gelo era culpa do homem também? Padrões climáticos e nada mais que isso, teorias serão sempre inventadas pelo Homem.



Pensava que os céticos já tinham visto as evidências mas parece que não. Recordes de temperatura alta por todo o Hemisfério Norte não é suficiente?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Dez 2015 às 07:57)

hurricane disse:


> Pensava que os céticos já tinham visto as evidências mas parece que não. Recordes de temperatura alta por todo o Hemisfério Norte não é suficiente?


Concordo. Só não vê essas alterações quem não quer!


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 08:46)

Eu acho que também é óbvio a influência do " El nino " no clima nos últimos tempos. 

E trata - se de um fenómeno natural estudado e comprovado cientificamente. 

É verdade, para nossa pouca sorte, os fenómenos naturais também exercem a sua influência, além dos provocados pelo homem.  E também a grande escala e em poucos meses. 

Só espero que quando voltarmos a ter fenómenos extremos ( ondas de frio incluídas) ,  ninguém esqueca este tópico e continue a postar aqui, vendo isso também como uma consequência das alterações climáticas. 

Já agora, o termo aquecimento global está a ser abandonado pela ciência.  O termo correto é fenómeno das alterações climáticas.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Dez 2015 às 13:49)

james disse:


> Eu acho que também é óbvio a influência do " El nino " no clima nos últimos tempos.
> 
> E trata - se de um fenómeno natural estudado e comprovado cientificamente.
> 
> ...


o el niño é um fenómeno natural e ciclo e já existe há muito tempo ainda construíamos pirâmides e já ele dava dores de cabeça e a sua existência nada tem a ver com com o aquecimento. o aquecimento é algo bem mais abrangente parece que só se focam em coisas normais. A terra e o clima têm ciclos que extravasam os ciclos humanos e todos contribuem para os padrões climáticos, o que são 100 anos que um homem pode viver com a precessão que demora 26 000 ou o sol com um ciclo de 12 e que não se sabe se terá outro, ou a variação da orbita da terra e que todos se sincronizam em diferentes alturas. Para não terem duvidas EU ACREDITO NO AQUECIMENTO mas não por este ser um verão mais quente que é logo o aquecimento. Até porque pelos dados com as alterações climatéricas prevê-se que o inverno se torne mais rigoroso e frio


----------



## james (23 Dez 2015 às 14:19)

Eu também não sou céptico, há evidências que são claras. 

No entanto, é demasiado simplista crer que a Terra vai aquecer de forma uniforme. 
Aliás, a ciência nem sequer diz isso, pelo contrário. Certas regiões até vão ficar mais frias e outras mais chuvosas.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Dez 2015 às 14:34)

O maior Problema que os cientistas antevêem são tempos de seca com periodos de chuva intensa , monções fora de tempo, aumento das zonas aridas


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2015 às 22:09)

Temporada 2015-16 é a mais fria do Aconcagua em 10 anos:

http://altamontanha.com/Noticia/5001/temporada-201516-e-a-mais-fria-do-aconcagua-em-10-anos


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2015 às 19:01)

Reporter TVI: 
*Calor do Norte de África vai ditar clima em Portugal*

Eco-Escola ESTeSL


----------



## camrov8 (28 Dez 2015 às 19:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Reporter TVI:
> *Calor do Norte de África vai ditar clima em Portugal*
> 
> Eco-Escola ESTeSL


sem querer ser indelicado sempre ditou, Portugal e a Espanha são fortemente influenciados pois dois grandes sistemas o AA dos Açores e o os ventos do Sahara dai que esta reportagem feita por um canal que puxa o sensacionalismo (se bem que menos que a CMTV) não ajudam muito a verdade


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2015 às 01:14)

camrov8 disse:


> sem querer ser indelicado sempre ditou, Portugal e a Espanha são fortemente influenciados pois dois grandes sistemas o AA dos Açores e o os ventos do Sahara dai que esta reportagem feita por um canal que puxa o sensacionalismo (se bem que menos que a CMTV) não ajudam muito a verdade



Aposto claramente que nem viu tudo o vídeo; interessa mais o seu conteúdo do que o seu título.


----------



## Topê (29 Dez 2015 às 11:08)

Bem Portugal na Península Ibérica e na Europa e está localizado em grande parte do seu território no extremo Oeste, sendo que tudo o que se passar no nosso clima estará relacionado com o que se passará no Atlântico,porque as influencias das massas de ar quente do Sahara  não são muito significativas com a excepção do extremo sudeste do nosso território, as influencias por exemplo do centro/norte do pais de massas de ar continentais do Sahara são pequenas, temos muito sol devido ao AA e não tanto á dorsal africana, o que determina o nosso clima é sem duvida o que se passa no Atlântico resta saber se o Atlântico será estável ou instável as nossas latitudes, nas nossas latitudes é um misto de ambas estabilidade e instabilidade e sinceramente não vejo hipóteses de nas próximas longas décadas esse padrão climático sofrer alterações significativas,  logo enquanto tivermos todos por cá, não haveremos de assistir a grandes oscilações, nesse aspecto, por exemplo para termos um clima idêntico as latitudes 30º-35º, a percipitação média teria de cair perto de 50% e a temperatura média subir entre 3º a 4º graus, mesmo nos cenários mais extremos e catastrofistas do aquecimento global, esse cenário é muito irrealista .
Vi á reportagem da TVI com atenção, a mim sinceramente deixa-me desiludido e triste, a forma como se faz comunicação e ciência actualmente, e deixa-me mais desiludido ver especialistas muitas das vezes a terem autênticos actos de fé, quando na realidade a ciência deve ser encarada como exactamente o oposto.
Poderemos ter uma teoria ou uma corrente cientifica que acreditaremos e defendemos muito, poderemos até arranjar muitos argumentos validos para a sustentar, mas julgo que a comunidade cientifica deve mais que ninguém ser fiel mesmo á ciência e não tanto á crença, porque a comunidade cientifica, é quem dá o mote para tendências, que se traduzem em investimentos, o que vou dizer é perfeitamente possível, principalmente em Portugal, imaginem que alguém em Portugal, poder autárquico, privados, assumem como uma realidade indiscutível, que Portugal terá um clima identico ao norte de África e começa a fazer investimentos, ou alterações infra-estruturais, agricolas nesse sentido? aquecimentos começam a não ser colocados em habitações, urbanizações deixam de estarem preparadas para a percipitação, a água começa a ser especulada como um bem que se perpectiva que vai deixar de existir, tudo isto junto pode-se traduzir em investimentos feitos para uma realidade que se pensa que vai existir, mas que na realidade poderá não existir e que não existirá a curto e médio prazo. 
Acho que quando se chega a um ponto de se falar em mudanças de latitudes de clima drásticas, ou se referir o consumo de carnes vermelhas, ou bovinas como parte responsável do aquecimento global é já pisar a linha que destingue a ciência de outras areas do conhecimento.


----------



## james (29 Dez 2015 às 11:30)

E,  quando se fala em clima da Península Ibérica,  deve diferenciar -se o Norte da PI do Sul da PI.  É que não têm o mesmo clima.  Estamos a falar de uma região com cerca de 600.00 km quadrados,  com umas caraterísticas de relevo impressionantes e talvez únicas na Europa,  com regiões a muitas centenas de km do mar.  Há até quem diga que a PI  é um pequeno continente.   Falar no "clima da PI "é das coisas mais patéticas e redutoras.
A PI  tem muitos climas diferentes, muitos povos diferentes.

Zonas onde quase não chove e outras onde chove ao longo de todo o ano,  zonas onde nevar é uma miragem e outras onde caem muitos metros de neve,  zonas que atingem os 45 graus no verão e outras que atingem os 20 negativos no inverno,  e muito mais havia para comparar.

O clima do Norte de África influencia o nosso clima e vai continuar a influenciar. Como também influencia o AA ,  as massas de ar continental também nos influenciam.  Como também a circulação atlântica nos influencia ( quando a zonal baixar em latitude ,  vai chover no Norte e Centro que nunca mais pára) .


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2015 às 01:11)

Temperatura 30 ºC acima do normal para esta época do ano no Pólo Norte – Língua de ar subtropical a atingir o Pólo Norte esta Quarta-feira, provocando uma subida de temperatura em toda a Europa Ocidental e Central (temperatura aos 850 hPa, aproximadamente a 1 500 metros de altitude).


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2015 às 12:03)

*Inverno 30 graus mais quente no Polo Norte*

É caso para dizer que "o tempo está louco". As temperaturas no Polo Norte estavam esta quarta-feira perto dos dois graus Celsius, mais altas dos que os habituais 30 negativos que se fazem sentir na região durante esta época.

As temperaturas no Polo Norte aproximaram-se dos dois graus por causa da tempestade que passou pelos Estados Unidos, causando tornados mortais, e estão também relacionadas com as fortes chuvas que esta semana causaram centenas de inundações no Reino Unido, segundo dados revelados pela Agência Oceânica e Atmosférica dos Estados Unidos.

O especialista do jornal "Washington Post" Jason Samenow diz que que a "onda de ar quente que forma uma linha reta em direção ao Polo Norte é algo impressionante".

A Agência Oceânica e Atmosférica dos Estados Unidos afirma que o aquecimento da atmosfera na região do Ártico ocorre em níveis duas vezes mais rápidos do que em qualquer outra parte do mundo.

As temperaturas no Polo Norte devem voltar aos valores habituais já a partir desta sexta-feira.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=4959762


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

*Califórnia: Residentes de Porter Ranch preocupados com fuga de gás *

EuroNews PT


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2016 às 22:13)

De uma coisa estou convicto, e lamento que poucos vejam isto. O sobreiro em parte do país morreu ou vai morrer. Se não houver uma tomada de consciência da necessidade de mudar a cultura do sobreiro para latitudes mais setentrionais teremos uma catástrofe económica aliada à ecológica em curso. E a mortandade maciça começa em 2004/2005.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2016 às 13:02)

*New study finds extreme heat and drought have wiped 10 per cent off average national cereal crop production globally
*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-08/hot-droughts-drop-national-crop-production/7073682


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2016 às 13:52)

frederico disse:


> De uma coisa estou convicto, e lamento que poucos vejam isto. O sobreiro em parte do país morreu ou vai morrer. Se não houver uma tomada de consciência da necessidade de mudar a cultura do sobreiro para latitudes mais setentrionais teremos uma catástrofe económica aliada à ecológica em curso. E a mortandade maciça começa em 2004/2005.


Não é só com os sobreiros a repopulação de linces também esta a ser feito de modo cego sem se avaliar em que condições esta o habitat e não fizeram estudos para avaliar novas áreas


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2016 às 18:45)

*Giant icebergs are slowing climate change, research reveals *

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...s-are-slowing-climate-change-research-reveals


----------



## Pek (14 Jan 2016 às 17:00)

Evolución del glaciar de la Maladeta (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca) durante los últimos 200 años:


Comparación 1871  vs 2013






Imagen de 1998






1857 vs 2007






Actualmente tiene una superficie aproximada de 37 ha y entre 35 y 40 metros de espesor máximo. Espesores de hielo actuales:






Nota: No confundir el glaciar de la Madaleta con el del Aneto, son glaciares diferentes.


----------



## james (30 Jan 2016 às 01:44)

Segundo um estudo de investigadores britânicos e publicado numa revista britânica, estaremos a viver o período mais quente dos últimos 2000 anos.  Nos últimos 30 anos, a temperatura média na Europa subiu 1.3 graus. Esta realidade dever- se - a principalmente à acção humana. 

Porém, os investigadores também chegaram a uma conclusão surpreendente.  A natureza funciona por ciclos e, ao longo dos 2 últimos milénios,  têm sido verificados ciclos mais quentes ou mais frios.  E verifica - se uma variabilidade climática importante, o que levou esta investigação a considerar que a mesma tem sido subestimada. 

E eu pergunto: não estaremos a sobrevalorizar a acção humana ( que é real, sem dúvida) , mas ao mesmo tempo, a subestimar fenómenos naturais como o El Nino ou la Nina?


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2016 às 16:55)

*Neve em Lisboa? Vagas de frio? O que aconteceu ao Aquecimento Global?*

(Pedro Cotrim)

Quando ocorrem vagas de frio em Portugal surge a pergunta quase obrigatória: “Vai nevar em Lisboa?” Há seis anos os flocos de neve riscaram os céus da zona da Grande Lisboa, surpreendendo os seus habitantes pouco habituados a esta forma de precipitação. Apesar de a cidade estar relativamente quente e de não ter havido acumulação no solo, em algumas zonas dos arredores a tempestade foi suficiente para cobrir telhados, carros e algumas estradas.
Loures, Queluz, Odivelas, Alverca, Palmela e muitas outras zonas dos arredores ficaram pintadas de branco, para espanto e gáudio dos moradores. Monsanto, o “pulmão” da Lisboa, bem no centro da cidade, chegou a parecer o cenário de um postal de Natal. Foi uma altura em que se perguntou, com alguma insistência, por onde andaria o aquecimento global. O insuspeito Anthímio de Azevedo fez algumas declarações sobre o fenómeno, e atestou que, apesar de tudo, não era um fenómeno assim tão contra-natura. Um anticiclone polar móvel tinha-se desviado um pouco do seu percurso habitual e ‘brindou’ cerca de 3 milhões de portugueses com um Domingo diferente.
Curiosamente, a zona norte do país, bem mais habituada aos cenários de invernia, foi poupada ao nevão. A meio da tarde estavam zero graus em Lisboa, em grande contraste com os oito positivos que se faziam sentir na cidade do Porto e abaixo dos três positivos de Bragança e Guarda, dois dos ‘pólos do frio’ do nosso país; são cidades chegam a registar mais de 20 dias de neve por ano.

(continua aqui)


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2016 às 23:44)

Gerofil disse:


> * (...)*abaixo dos três positivos de Bragança e Guarda, dois dos ‘pólos do frio’ do nosso país; são cidades chegam a registar mais de 20 dias de neve por ano.



Mais 20 dias de neve por ano??  Só se fosse noutras décadas, por que nos últimos anos se tiver havido 5 a 10 dias de neve por ano já era muito bom, e falo na Guarda, que passa dos 1000m, porque em Bragança nem pensar, nem perto.

Edit 23:54:
Estive a ler com atenção todo o texto, estão escrtitas coisas que não refletem a realidade portuguesa, nem são verdade.


> Mesmo em Bragança, a mínima ‘oficial’ de -12ºC já foi eclipsada por uma medição de -17,5ºC em pleno centro da cidade numa estação que respeita as condições padrão de recolha de dados.


 ??


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2016 às 01:09)

MSantos disse:


> Mais 20 dias de neve por ano??  Só se fosse noutras décadas, por que nos últimos anos se tiver havido 5 a 10 dias de neve por ano já era muito bom, e falo na Guarda, que passa dos 1000m, porque em Bragança nem pensar, nem perto.
> Edit 23:54: Estive a ler com atenção todo o texto, estão escrtitas coisas que não refletem a realidade portuguesa, nem são verdade.
> ??



*Temperaturas médias em Bragança:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/temperaturas-medias-em-braganca.1192/page-2


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Fev 2016 às 13:13)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/caravela-portuguesa.html

Outro indício que as temperaturas estão a mudar, inclusive as do oceano que demoram muito mais tempo a aquecer do que em terra...


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

Gerofil disse:


> *Temperaturas médias em Bragança:*
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/temperaturas-medias-em-braganca.1192/page-2



Os -17.5ºC não são não de perto nem de longe no centro da cidade de Bragança, como refere no texto. São de uma estação do IPB que ficava numa zona rural a alguns km a Oeste da cidade e que tinha facilidade em acumular o ar frio que descia da Serra de Nogueira em noites de estabilidade atmosférica (inversão térmica).


----------



## Kispo (7 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

Segundo os dados dos satélites não há aquecimento global há mais de 18 anos.... El Niño agora a fazer-se sentir!

Já agora um excerto do Dr. Roy Spencer:

"We now have the official NOAA-NASA report that 2015 was the warmest year by far in the surface thermometer record. John and I predicted this would be the case fully 7 months ago, when we called 2015 as the winner.

In contrast, our satellite analysis has 2015 only third warmest which has also been widely reported for weeks now. I understand that the RSS satellite analysis has it 4th warmest.

And yet I have had many e-mail requests to address the new reports of warmest year on record. I’ve been reluctant to because, well, this is all old news. (Also, my blog has been under almost constant “brute force login attacks” for the last month, from a variety of IP addresses, making posting nearly impossible most days).

There are many things I could say, but I would be repeating myself:

*– Land measurements* …that thermometers over land appear to have serious spurious warming issues from urbanization effects. Anthony Watts is to be credited for spearheading the effort to demonstratethis over the U.S. where recent warming has been exaggerated by about 60%, and I suspect the problem in other regions of the global will be at least as bad. Apparently, the NOAA homogenization procedure forces good data to match bad data. That the raw data has serious spurious warming effects is easy to demonstrate…and has been for the last 50 years in the peer-reviewed literature…._why is it not yet explicitly estimated and removed_?

*– Ocean Measurements* …that even some NOAA scientists don’t like the new Karlized ocean surface temperature dataset that made the global warming pause disappear; many feel it also forces good data to agree with bad data. (I see a common theme here.)

*– El Nino* …that a goodly portion of the record warmth in 2015 was naturally induced, just as it was in previous record warm years.

*– Thermometers Still Disagree with Models* …that even if 2015 is the warmest on record, and NOAA has exactly the right answer, it is still well below the average forecast of the IPCC’s climate models, and something very close to that average forms the basis for global warming policy. In other words, even if every successive year is a new record, it matters quite a lot just how much warming we are talking about.

Then we have scientists out there claiming silly things, like the satellites measure temperatures at atmospheric altitudes where people don’t live anyway, so we should ignore them.

Oh, really? Would those same scientists also claim we should ignore the ocean heat content measurements — also where nobody lives — even though that is supposedly the most important piece of evidence that heat is accumulating in the climate system?

Hmmm?

(...)"


----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2016 às 15:35)

Kispo disse:


> Segundo os dados dos satélites não há aquecimento global há mais de 18 anos.... El Niño agora a fazer-se sentir!
> 
> Já agora um excerto do Dr. Roy Spencer:
> 
> ...





http://www.theguardian.com/environm...trarian-paper-unrealistic-inaccurate#comments

Dr. Spencer and his colleague Danny Braswell made a number of basic math and physics errors in the article that call into question their conclusions.

...

The model treats the entire Earth as entirely ocean-covered
The model assigns an ocean process (El Niño cycle) which covers a limited geographic region in the Pacific Ocean as a global phenomenon
The model incorrectly simulates the upper layer of the ocean in the numerical calculation.
The model incorrectly insulates the ocean bottom at 2000 meters depth
The model leads to diffusivity values that are significantly larger than those reported in the literature
The model incorrectly uses an asymmetric diffusivity to calculate heat transfer between adjacent layers
The model contains incorrect determination of element interface diffusivity
The model neglects advection (water flow) on heat transfer
The model neglects latent heat transfer between the atmosphere and the ocean surface.


----------



## james (7 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Eu continuo a afirmar que continuam a ser desvalorizados os fenómenos naturais, como o El nino, Lá nina, as correntes atmosféricas e marítimas, o vórtice polar , etc..  E a sua relacao com o aquecimento global. 

Aliás, eu acho que seria interessante estudar com mais pormenor as décadas de 40 e 50 do século passado, onde na Europa ( o nosso país incluindo)  se verificaram fenómenos extremos  de grande raridade.  E tenho a percepção que isso ocorreu após um período em que não vinha acontecendo nada de especial nem estava um frio excessivo. Dá a impressão que " algo " despoletou  2 / 3 décadas meteorológicas de grande interesse, nomeadamente em termos de frio ( que atingiu também regiões onde não era frequente) , recordes de temperaturas negativas ou dois fenómenos, que na sua génese e desenvolvimento e intensidade, foram únicos, ou seja, o ciclone de 1941 e o tornado na Beira Baixa em 1956.  Ah, e o Atlântico nessa época, também foi percorrido por um furacão em pleno mês de janeiro. 

Mas claro, sobre estas matérias, deixo para os mais entendidos,  há  imensa gente neste fórum imensamente habilitada para falar sobre isto.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

*Scientists are floored by what’s happening in the Arctic right now*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ppening-in-the-arctic-right-now/?tid=pm_pop_b


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2016 às 05:45)

*Second hottest February on record sparks fresh concerns over climate change *(Nova Zelândia)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/774...ord-sparks-fresh-concerns-over-climate-change

*Top End swelters through hottest February on record as wet season dries up *(Austrália)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-27/top-end-swelters-through-february-in-dry-wet-season/7204872

Nota dos australianos:



> The 2015-16 El Niño has been steadily declining since its peak in November/December. Climate models suggest it will continue to weaken during the autumn months, with a return to ENSO neutral likely during the second quarter of 2016.


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

*February was warmest month in satellite record*

http://phys.org/news/2016-03-februa...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2016 às 18:47)

*Sierra Nevada se queda sin permafrost*

http://www.cazatormentas.net/sierra-nevada-se-queda-sin-permafrost/


*Un estudio científico revela la desaparición del permafrost en los picos más altos de Sierra Nevada*

http://www.ub.edu/web/ub/es/menu_eines/noticies/2016/02/067.html


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2016 às 22:53)

*As the Arctic roasts, Alaska bakes in one of its warmest winters ever*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ska-bakes-in-one-of-its-warmest-winters-ever/

*Where, oh where, has Alaska’s winter gone?*

https://www.climate.gov/news-features/event-tracker/where-oh-where-has-alaska’s-winter-gone







O resumo global de Fevereiro deve ser publicado amanhã pela NOAA.


----------



## MeteoFan™ (17 Mar 2016 às 05:00)

A mim faz-me imensa confusão, is meios de Comunicação Social, estarem sempre a falar do mesmo.

Parece que só agora é que existe Aquecimento Global...

Alarmismo a roçar o populismo, não contem comigo.

Solucionar ou pelo menos amenizar os problemas.

É como a história do "verão mais quente desde mil nove e troca o passo"...

Então, mas se é, não quer dizer que houve, essas temperatura no tal ano X?

É Cuomo as pessoas estranharem se faz frio no Inverno ou calor no Verão.Ou se o tempo é instável na Primavera e Outono.

Não tenho pachorra.


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2016 às 19:23)

*China's carbon emissions may have peaked already, says Lord Ster*

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...sions-may-have-peaked-already-says-lord-stern

Algo muito difícil de se inferir. Até porque:
*
China underreporting coal consumption by up to 17%, data suggests 
*
http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ng-coal-consumption-by-up-to-17-data-suggests
*
Não é à toa que as cidades com pior ar não estão na China mas sim na Índia e no Paquistão:
*
http://www.businessinsider.com/these-are-the-cities-with-the-worst-air-pollution-in-the-world-2015-9

O carvão é barato e permite um crescimento acelerado. As partículas decorrentes da queima devem alterar bastante a meteorologia regional e inevitavelmente global. Pessoalmente, não gostava de viver na Coreia do Sul que recebe diariamente a poluição chinesa (se bem que dá a volta ao mundo):






Ambiente e economia não são propriamente conceitos que coexistem pacificamente.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2016 às 21:08)




----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2016 às 21:26)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2016 às 18:26)

*Carbon emission release rate ‘unprecedented’ in past 66m years *

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...-release-rate-unprecedented-in-past-66m-years


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2016 às 15:36)

*Portal do clima tem antevisão sobre temperaturas ou chuva até final do século*

 O portal do clima, preparado pelo instituto responsável pela meteorologia, vai disponibilizar informação com indicadores como temperatura ou pluviosidade, até final do século, úteis para a definição de projetos de empresas, administração pública ou local.





O instrumento, no âmbito da resposta às alterações climáticas, vai estar disponível a partir de abril, mas já se encontra numa fase de experiência, e é lançado hoje pelo Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera (IPMA), numa cerimónia a decorrer em Lisboa para marcar o Dia Meteorológico Mundial.

"O principal objetivo é criar um conjunto de dados que possa auxiliar seja a administração local, nacional, empresas públicas e privadas, para terem informação que apoiem estrategicamente o seu 'core business'" (área de negócio), por exemplo, para a preparação de projetos de barragens, que vão fornecer água nos próximos 40 anos, tendo em conta a diminuição ou aumento da chuva, explicou à agência Lusa o diretor de Meteorologia e Geofísica do IPMA.

Pedro Viterbo explicou que "todo o público, seja geral ou especialista, pode comparar a normal [o conjunto das condições meteorológicas] de hoje com a normal entre 2010 e 2040 e preparar tudo para se adaptar ao clima".

O portal, que, segundo o especialista, "é bastante completo, tem 41 indicadores a relacionar a situação atual com o período futuro escolhido", e será útil para diversas áreas, da agricultura à saúde, turismo, gestão de risco de incêndio ou da aridez do terreno.

Foram criados vários indicadores ou grandezas meteorológicas, por exemplo, aquela associada à temperatura que informa sobre máximos e minímos, mas também acerca do número de dias muitos quentes, com valores acima dos 35 graus Celsius.

Além das barragens, outras situações são apontadas por Pedro Viterbo, como a atualização do regulamento da construção civil.

"Não há uma única linha nesse regulamento que envolva alterações climáticas e não faz qualquer sentido, neste momento, termos um documento que não seja ajustável àquilo que vai acontecer nos próximos 30, 40, 50 anos", tempo de duração dos edifícios e período em que é esperado um aquecimento do clima, realçou.

Os especialistas têm projeções climáticas para o século XXI, divididas em três conjuntos de 30 anos, a começar em 2011, e informação sobre os últimos 30 anos.

Com base em cenários regionais sobre a Europa, os técnicos reuniram mais de uma dezena de cenários para Portugal, fazendo uma média entre eles o que reduz a incerteza.

O tratamento dos dados, com a tecnologia científica atual, "dá-nos confiança de que estamos a dar o melhor produto, a melhor antevisão possível", concluiu.

O portal do clima insere-se no programa Adapt, financiado pelo EEA Grants, que reúne Noruega, Islândia e Liechtenstein, e transfere para Portugal verbas para projetos em áreas como o mar ou a adaptação a alterações climáticas.

O Dia Meteorológico Mundial, que hoje se comemora, é assinalado com uma sessão que conta com a presença da ministra do Mar, Ana Paula Vitorino, e, além da apresentação do portal do clima, resultado de uma associação entre o IPMA e a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, são assinados protocolos de cooperação científica, na área das energias renováveis, com a EDP Inovação, e na área do alerta precoce sísmico, com o Instituto Superior Técnico (IST).



EA // SO

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...bre-temperaturas-ou-chuva-ate-final-do-seculo


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2016 às 16:14)

29-03-2016  13:47

*Gelo no Ártico atinge novos mínimos históricos neste Inverno*
Este é o segundo ano consecutivo em que o nível de gelo no Oceano Ártico atinge mínimos históricos no Inverno. O volume tem vindo a ser consecutivamente reduzido nos últimos 13 anos mas pode não influenciar a temperatura global.






 
Os dados foram recolhidos através de imagens de satélite pelo centro de National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC) da NASA e revelam que, a 24 de março, a extensão do gelo Ártico estava 431 milhas quadradas abaixo da média registada entre 1981 e 2010. A subida de temperatura global nos meses de dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro é uma das razões apontadas pelos cientistas.
... http://tek.sapo.pt/multimedia/artig...inimos_historicos_neste_inverno-46790hzo.html


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2016 às 13:44)

Una manera visual de apreciar el cambio climático en un territorio es la utilización de mapas. En ese sentido aquí os dejo la evolución de la superficie ocupada en España por los distintos tipos de climas de la clasificación Köppen-Geiger para los periodos de referencia 1961-1990, 1971-2000 y 1981-2010. Estos mapas también resultan muy útiles para observar la enorme diversidad climática de la Península Ibérica:

1961-1990:








1971-2000:







1981-2010:







Gráfico comparativo del porcentaje de cada tipo de clima en los tres periodos de referencia considerados:






Fuente: http://climaenmapas.blogspot.com.es/p/pagina-koppen.html


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2016 às 14:13)

*La Tierra es más verde que hace 33 años gracias al CO2*
*Un estudio estima que el mundo ha ‘enverdecido’ 36 millones de kilómetros cuadrados*






Noticia completa: http://elpais.com/elpais/2016/04/25/ciencia/1461594503_011618.html


----------



## Paulo H (27 Abr 2016 às 15:00)

Pek disse:


> *La Tierra es más verde que hace 33 años gracias al CO2*
> *Un estudio estima que el mundo ha ‘enverdecido’ 36 millones de kilómetros cuadrados*
> 
> 
> ...



Também já li algures que devido ao aumento de CO2, as árvores e plantas em geral, contêm mais hidratos de carbono. Por consequência os frutos são mais doces.


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2016 às 16:01)

*Monges japoneses registam dados climatéricos há 600 anos *

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/04/29/monges-japoneses-registam-dados-climatericos-ha-600-anos/

Em 1954, conta o Quartz, cientistas alemães e japoneses publicaram um artigo no qual dividiram estes dados em dois blocos, cada um com 250 anos e representando períodos pré e pós-industriais. A sua análise mostrou que, no período pré-industrial, o lago Suwa congelou duas vezes mais frequentemente que no período pós-industrial. Desde o início do século XVIII, aliás, o lago não congelou apenas 27 vezes, comparadas com as 13 dos 250 anos anteriores.

Esta semana, cientistas norte-americanos e japoneses publicaram um outro estudo, na revista Nature, em que analisaram os dados japoneses e compararam-nos com os dados do rio Torne, que passa pela Suécia e Finlândia.

Os dados do rio Torne foram recolhidos por um comerciante chamado Olof Ahlom a partir de 1693, quando o rio começou a derreter. O rio era importante para trocas comerciais, pelo que os comerciantes continuaram a manter os registos das datas em que o gelo começava a quebrar a cada Inverno.

Ao olharem para os dois registos, os cientistas descobriram que os dois cursos de água começaram a congelar mais tarde e derreter mais cedo durante a Revolução Industrial.

A taxa destas mudanças também foi progressiva: o lago Suwa permaneceu descongelado 12 vezes num período de 55 anos – entre 1950 e 2004 – comparado com apenas três vezes em 255 anos – de 1443 a 1700. O rio Torne passou por nove Invernos suaves num período de 14 anos, entre 2000 e 2013, e apenas 10 entre 1693 e 1899, um período de 207 anos.


----------



## Pek (1 Mai 2016 às 13:43)

Pek disse:


> *La Tierra es más verde que hace 33 años gracias al CO2*
> *Un estudio estima que el mundo ha ‘enverdecido’ 36 millones de kilómetros cuadrados*
> 
> 
> ...



Mayor detalle del mapa para Europa:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/CSIC


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2016 às 18:28)




----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2016 às 15:58)




----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2016 às 18:59)




----------



## Pek (12 Mai 2016 às 12:40)

*La expansión de las zonas tropicales empuja a las nubes de gran altitud hacia los polos*

_Una tendencia, observada previamente, de las nubes de gran altitud en las latitudes medias que se desplazan hacia los polos es causada principalmente por la expansión de los trópicos, según  sugiere un nuevo análisis de 30 años usando datos de satélite._

Un nuevo análisis de la NASA usando 30 años de datos de satélite sugiere que la tendencia observada previamente de las nubes de gran altitud en las latitudes medias  que se desplazan hacia los polos es causado principalmente por la expansión de los trópicos.

Las nubes son algunas de los mediadores más importantes del calor que llega a la superficie terrestre. Donde las nubes están ausentes, las superficies más oscuras como el océano o las tierras con vegetación absorben el calor, pero donde se producen y están las nubes sus topes blancos reflejan la luz solar entrante, lo que puede causar un efecto de enfriamiento en la superficie de la Tierra. ¿Dónde y cómo la distribución de los patrones de nubes cambia fuertemente el clima de la Tierra? La comprensión de las causas subyacentes de la migración de las nubes permitirá a los investigadores predecir mejor cómo pueden afectar al clima de la Tierra en el futuro.



*



*
_Las células de Hadley describen cómo el aire se mueve a través de los trópicos a cada lado del ecuador. Son dos de las seis principales células de circulación del aire en la Tierra. Crédito: COMET
_
George Tselioudis, científico del clima en el Instituto Goddard de Estudios Espaciales y la Universidad de Columbia en la ciudad de Nueva York, estaba interesado en analizar las corrientes de aire que desplazan a las nubes a gran altura – entre aproximadamente 5-10 km de altura  – hacia los polos .

La razón sugerida anteriormente era que el cambio climático estaba cambiando las borrascas y las corrientes de aire de gran alcance conocidas como las corrientes en chorro – incluyendo las que atraviesan a los Estados Unidos – hacia los polos, que a su vez estaban impulsando el desplazamiento de las nubes.

Para ver si ese era el caso, Tselioudis y sus colegas analizaron el conjunto de datos Proyecto Internacional de Climatología de Nubes por satélite, que combina los datos de las nubes de los satélites meteorológicos operacionales, incluidos los administrados por la NOAA, para proporcionar un registro de 30 años de observaciones detalladas de nubes. Se combinaron y analizaron los datos de las nubes con un ordenador para la recreación de las corrientes de aire de la Tierra para el mismo período impulsado por múltiples observaciones de superficie y conjuntos de datos por satélite.

Lo que descubrieron fue que el desplazamiento hacia los polos de las nubes, que se produce tanto en el hemisferio norte y sur, conectaba con más fuerza con la expansión de los trópicos, que se define por la célula de Hadley de la circulación general, que con el desplazamiento de los chorros.

La célula Hadley es una de los principales sistemas de aire que se mueven alrededor del planeta. Existentes en ambos hemisferios, se inicia cuando el aire en los trópicos, que se calienta en la superficie por la intensa luz solar, se calienta y se eleva. A grandes altitudes, el aire es empujado lejos del ecuador hacia las latitudes medias del norte y del sur, entonces comienza a hundirse de nuevo a la superficie de la Tierra, cerrando el bucle.

"Lo que encontramos, y otras personas han encontrado que es así, es que la rama que se  hunde de la célula de Hadley, mientra que el clima se calienta, tiende a moverse hacia los polos", dijo Tselioudis. "Es como si se estuviera haciendo la región tropical más grande." Y  la expansión provoca que las corrientes de aire tropical que soplan en las nubes de gran altitud, sean empujadas hacia los polos, dijo. Los resultados fueron publicados en la revista Geophysical Research Letters, una revista de la American Geophysical Union.

Los científicos están trabajando para entender exactamente por qué los trópicos se están expandiendo, y lo que ellos creen que está relacionado con el calentamiento global.

El desplazamiento hacia el polo de las nubes de gran altitud afecta a la cantidad de luz solar que llega a la superficie de la Tierra, porque cuando se mueven, revelan lo que hay debajo.

"Es como tirar de una cortina", dijo Tselioudis. Y lo que tiende a ser revelado  debajo depende de la ubicación – que a su vez afecta si la superficie se calienta a continuación o no.

"A veces, cuando se tira de la cortina, como en el caso sobre el océano Atlántico Norte en los meses de invierno, esto reduce la nubosidad global" en latitudes medias más bajas, las regiones templadas fuera de los trópicos, dijo Tselioudis. Las nubes de gran altitud se clarean para revelar  un océano oscuro abajo – que absorbe la luz solar entrante y provoca un efecto de calentamiento.

Sin embargo, en el Océano Austral alrededor de la Antártida, las nubes de gran altitud generalmente se clarean fuera del camino para revelar las nubes más bajas de altitud  que hay por debajo – que siguen reflejando la luz solar desde sus cimas blancas, siendo poco el efecto sobre la radiación solar que llega a la superficie.

Cuando los resultados se combinan juntos, la conclusión es que las interacciones de nubes con la circulación atmosférica y la radiación solar son complicadas, y la circulación tropical parece desempeñar un papel dominante, dijo Tselioudis.

Esa información es una nueva idea de que probablemente será utilizada por la comunidad de la modelización del clima, incluyendo los científicos que contribuyen como expertos de modelización con el Panel Intergubernamental sobre el Cambio Climático, dijo Lazaros Oreopoulos, investigador de balance nube-radiación del Centro de Vuelo Espacial Goddard de la NASA en Greenbelt, Maryland, que no participó en el estudio.

"Si el comportamiento actual no está bien simulado, entonces la confianza en el comportamiento futuro predicho será menor", dijo Oreopoulos.

*Texto de NASA/Goddard Space Flight Center.*

*Referencia:*
_George Tselioudis, Bernard R. Lipat, Dimitra Konsta, Kevin M. Grise, Lorenzo M. Polvani. Midlatitude cloud shifts, their primary link to the Hadley cell, and their diverse radiative effects. Geophysical Research Letters, 2016; DOI: 10.1002/2016GL068242
_

Fuente: http://www.tiempo.com/ram/250881/la...-a-las-nubes-de-gran-altitud-hacia-los-polos/


----------



## Thomar (16 Mai 2016 às 15:46)

*TEMPERATURAS COM NOVA SUBIDA RECORDE*

16 MAIO 2016 // NUNO NORONHA // NOTÍCIAS

Não há registo de um abril tão quente como o deste ano, que também foi o sétimo mês consecutivo a bater recordes de temperatura.




créditos: AFP

As norte-americanas NASA e National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration estão a realizar estudos meteorológicos que indicam que os recordes de altas temperaturas têm sido sucessivamente quebrados.

Abril foi o sétimo mês consecutivo com os valores mais elevadores de sempre.

O fenómeno meteorológico El Niño tem contribuído este ano para um aumento da temperatura e registo de seca severa em vários países, em especial na América Latina e em África. Gavin Schmidt, responsável da NASA, afirmou ao Huffington Post que há 99% de possibilidade de 2016 ser o ano mais quente desde que há registo.

Outros especialistas alertaram para o facto de este ano poder vir a ultrapassar as temperaturas registadas em 2015, com grande probabilidade de se verificar a maior diferença de valores entre dois anos. "O mais interessante é a escala diferencial em que os recordes são alcançados. Estamos claramente a evoluir na direção errada", disse ao The Guardian Andy Pitman, especialista da Universidade de New South Wales, na Austrália.

*Os termómetros subiram mais de um grau centígrado acima da média registada entre 1951 e 1980, tal como aconteceu em fevereiro e março deste ano.

Torna-se cada vez mais provável a constatação de que 2016 vai ser o ano mais quente de sempre. Os cientistas também estão a registar concentrações de dióxido de carbono acima do expectável e por isso começam já a falar em emergência climática.

"Isto significa que a temperatura média global aumentou 1,5 graus centígrados relativamente à era Pré-Industrial", diz especialista em alterações climáticas Filipe Duarte Santos em declarações à Antena 1.*

O Acordo de Paris, assinado no mês passado, compromete os subscritores a limitar a subida da temperatura abaixo dos 2 graus Celsius em relação ao período pré-industrial e a "prosseguir os seus esforços" para limitar esta subida a 1,5 graus Celsius.

"O objeto de 1,5 é o desejável, mas não sei se será alcançado mesmo que parem hoje as emissões. Há muita inércia no sistema. A pressão é muito grande para que o valor passe para 2 graus Celsius", disse Pitman.

artigo do parceiro:Nuno Noronha

Fonte: http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/noticias-saude/artigos/temperaturas-com-nova-subida-recorde


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2016 às 04:02)

*Ice Core Data Help Solve a Global Warming Mystery*

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/ice-core-data-help-solve/



> There is, however, still a degree of uncertainty about which came first—a spike in temperature or CO2. Until now, the most comprehensive records to date on a major change in Earth’s climate came from the EPICA Dome C ice core on the Antarctic Plateau. The data, covering the end of the last ice age, between 20,000 and 10,000 years ago, show that CO2 levels could have lagged behind rising global temperatures by as much as 1,400 years. “The idea that there was a lag of CO2 behind temperature is something climate change skeptics pick on,” says Edward Brook of Oregon State University’s College of Earth, Ocean and Atmospheric Sciences. “They say, ‘How could CO2 levels affect global temperature when you are telling me the temperature changed first?’”
> 
> Frédéric Parrenin of the Laboratory of Glaciology and Geophysical Environment in France and a team of researchers may have found an answer to the question. His team compiled an extensive record of Antarctic temperatures and CO2 data from existing data and five ice cores drilled in the Antarctic interior over the last 30 years. Their results, published February 28 in _Science__,_ show CO2 lagged temperature by less than 200 years, drastically decreasing the amount of uncertainty in previous estimates.








*Sun's 2013 Solar Activity Peak Is Weakest in 100 Years*

http://www.space.com/21937-sun-solar-weather-peak-is-weak.html

*The sun has gone blank twice this month. This is what it means *(2016)

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...s/news-story/d775ecf894ab68415ed0108ced31a4e2



> YOU may not have noticed but our sun has gone as blank as a cue ball. As in, it’s lost its spots.
> 
> According to scientists, this unsettling phenomenon is a sign we are heading for a mini ice age.
> 
> Meteorologist and renowned sun-watcher Paul Dorian raised the alarm in his latest report, which has sparked a mild panic about an impending Game of Thrones-style winter not seen since the 17th century.





> Given that the sun is the main driver of all weather and climate, the sinister-sounding “blankness” to which Mr Dorian refers has some experts predicting a “Maunder Minimum” phase similar to one which began in 1645 and which is referred to as the “Little Ice Age”.
> 
> The Maunder Minimum, named after solar astronomer Edward Maunder, lasted for a brutal 70 years and was so cold the Thames froze over.
> 
> A slightly less intense ice age-like period called the Dalton Minimum — after British Meteorologist John Dalton — arrived decades later and lasted from about 1790 to 1830.



O ciclo solar já está fraco há anos. Como é óbvio há uma ligação entre o sol e o clima da Terra. Contudo, não é assim tão linear nem rápida. Se assim fosse as temperaturas supostamente já estariam a cair... não?


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2016 às 16:41)

*¿Hacia dónde están huyendo las nubes?*
El análisis de los datos recogidos desde los satélites durante tres décadas muestra que la distribución global de las nubes está cambiando tal y como preveían los modelos. El corredor de las grandes tormentas está cambiando de latitud.




_Lugares donde la nubosidad ha aumentado (azul) o bajado (naranja) según las observaciones y los modelos - Imagen Joel Norris_
http://social.vozpopuli.com/login
La estrecha zona por la que las tormentas viajan a través del globo - las llamadas *autopistas de las tormentas* - se están desplazando de las latitudes medias hacia los polos y las zonas secas de los las zonas subtropicales se están haciendo más grandes. Son las principales conclusiones de un trabajo presentado este lunes en la revista Nature por el equipo de *Joel Norris*, quienes han realizado un análisis exhaustivo de los movimientos de las nubes observados desde el satélite entre el año 1980 y el 2010.

"Las llamadas autopistas de las tormentas se están desplazando de las latitudes medias hacia los polos"

Las nubes tienen un papel fundamental en la evolución del clima de la Tierra tanto reflejando parte de la luz solar hacia el exterior como reteniendo la pérdida de calor hacia el espacio, pero hasta ahora los datos no eran del todo precisos. En los últimos años los científicos observaban *algunas discrepancias entre los datos observacionales y las predicciones de los modelos* y lo que ha hecho el equipo de Norris es *depurar los artefactos y corregir empíricamente los datos* en función del análisis más detallado de este tipo realizado hasta ahora.

Sus resultados indican que entre 1980 y 2010 se produjo una expansión de las zonas subtropicales y los corredores de tormentas se están moviendo hacia los polos, junto con *un incremento generalizado de la altitud de las nubes en todas las regiones.*Los autores atribuyen este desplazamiento a la acción de los gases de efecto invernadero y al impacto de un enfriamiento volcánico en el planeta.

 Referencia: _Evidence for climate change in the satellite cloud record_ (Nature) DOI 10.1038/nature18273

Fuente: https://vozpopuli.com/next/85976-hacia-donde-estan-huyendo-las-nubes


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2016 às 23:16)




----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2016 às 17:27)

*New evidence of a long-term planetary thermostat to remove excess CO2*

http://phys.org/news/2016-07-eviden...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## irpsit (10 Ago 2016 às 21:41)

2014 quebrou o recorde de ano mais quente em 150 de registos, a nível mundial
2015 quebrou o recorde de ano mais quente em 150 de registos, a nível mundial, que pertencia a 2014
2016 provavelmente vai quebrar também o recorde de ano mais quente em 150 de registos, a nível mundia, que era de 2015!

Os ultimos 15 meses foram todos a quebrar o recorde do Dezembro mais quente, Janeiro mais quente, Fevereiro mais quente, Marco mais quente...
É simplesmente brutal.

Parece que o aquecimento climático está a tornar-se exponencial. Vejam o gráfico.
https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-the-record-for-hottest-year-9-straight-times
Provavelmente a certa altura teremos de novo descidas no gráfico, mas a tendencia é de aceleramento do aquecimento climático.

Este ano, houve uma vaga de calor extraordinária na Sibéria com temperaturas de 35°C. O mesmo na costa norte do Alaska, que está no oceano Arctico, com máximas de 30°C. Dubai atingiu 54.5°C batendo o recorde absoluto e sendo provavelmente a temperatura mais quente de sempre do planeta, medida de forma correcta. Já mais cedo neste ano, a India batia recordes e antes o sudeste asiático também. Antes tinha sido o verao na América do Sul a bater recordes históricos.

Realmente tem sido um ano extraordinário. E uma tendencia mundial muito preocupante.
A média planetária já atingiu por algum tempo o desvio de 1.48°C, praticamente o nível do limiar que os acordos mundiais desejavam manter!

http://www.scientificamerican.com/a...1-5-degree-celsius-global-warming-threshold1/

Estámos tramados...
Podemos estar a entrar numa fase de mudanca climática muito mais intensa nos proximos anos, e trazendo mais caos e extremismo aos eventos climáticos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2016 às 00:11)

irpsit disse:


> 2014 quebrou o recorde de ano mais quente em 150 de registos, a nível mundial
> 2015 quebrou o recorde de ano mais quente em 150 de registos, a nível mundial, que pertencia a 2014
> 2016 provavelmente vai quebrar também o recorde de ano mais quente em 150 de registos, a nível mundia, que era de 2015!
> 
> ...


Estamos tramados, mas fomos nós que causamos isto... Estamos basicamente a cavar a nossa sepultura.


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2016 às 00:58)




----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2016 às 01:22)

Estudio sobre la variación de la frecuencia de ocurrencia de efemérides y récords de temperatura en España para 206 estaciones de la red de AEMET:

En cuanto a temperaturas elevadas

Temperatura máxima absoluta:








Temperatura mínima diaria más alta:







Temperatura media mensual más alta:







Media mensual de la temperatura máxima más alta:







Media mensual de la temperatura mínima más alta:







Y ahora los valores bajos de temperaturas

Temperatura máxima diaria más baja:







Temperatura mínima absoluta:







Temperatura media mensual más baja:







Media mensual de la temperatura máxima más baja:







Media mensual de la temperatura mínima más baja:






Autor: César Rodríguez Ballesteros (AEMET). Fuente y estudio completo 

Las conclusiones creo que están totalmente claras...


----------



## Pek (16 Ago 2016 às 02:59)

Tres series de fotografías con la evolución del Glaciar de la Maladeta (Macizo de la Maladeta, Montes Malditos. Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca) entre 2011 y 2016:

















Autor: Dani Mora. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas

Por comparar, imágenes fotográficas de este mismo glaciar en 1857 y 2007 indicadas erróneamente como del Aneto






1871 y 2013






1857 y 2002






Nota: No confundir este glaciar con el del Aneto, son glaciares y picos diferentes

Edito con una serie de fotografías comparativas en las que, aunque no se ve el glaciar completo, se intuye la parte superior del glaciar del Aneto.






Autor: Dani Mora. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas

Y añado imágenes de este verano de 2016 con vistas de los glaciares de Barrancs y Aneto desde el Valle de Arán:





Autor: danielrojillo223. Fuente: climaynievepirineos






Autor: Marco. Fuente: Climaynievepirineos

Y unas aéreas de este verano de 2016 con los glaciares de los Montes Malditos:

24 de julio. De izquierda a derecha glaciar de Tempestades, de Aneto, de la Maladeta y de la Maladeta Occidental. El glaciar de Barrancs, entre el de Tempestades y el del Aneto no se ve:






6 de agosto. Glaciares de Aneto, Maladeta, Maladeta Occidental y Alba. Tapado por las nubes se encuentra el Valle de Arán, ya en la provincia de Lérida, al igual que el Parque Nacional de Aiguestortes y Lago de San Mauricio (a la derecha de la zona de nubes) y el Parque Natural del Alto Pirineo, detrás de la zona de nubes y todo ello en Lérida:






11 de agosto. Además de los anteriores glaciares también se ve parte del de Tempestades:






Fuente: Facebook de Gerardo Bielsa. https://www.facebook.com/gerardo.bielsa

Y éstas del día de ayer:

Montes Malditos y sus glaciares (parte superior del glaciar del Aneto, Maladeta y Maladeta Occidental) desde Luchón:






Parte superior del glaciar de la Maladeta y glaciar de la Maladeta Occidental:






Parte superior del glaciar del Aneto y glaciar de la Maladeta:






Glaciar de la Maladeta, el que peor aspecto tiene de todos. Se ven perfectamente las grietas del glaciar:






Parte superior del Aneto. Esos puntitos minúsculos que están casi saliendo del glaciar son personas . Arriba se ve la gran cruz de 4 metros que preside la cima:


----------



## hurricane (16 Ago 2016 às 10:42)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...s-hottest-month-since-records-began-says-nasa

Os records de temperatura continuam.


----------



## irpsit (16 Ago 2016 às 23:59)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...s-hottest-month-since-records-began-says-nasa


Simplesmente brutal, e espanta-me isto nao ser noticia com mais importancia.

Realmente depois dos primeiros anos do mandato Obama, em que o mundo andou um pouco mais preocupado com as mudancas climáticas, agora todos esquecem-se disso, preferindo focar as atencoes nas outras crisis dos conflitos etnico-sociais que o mundo ocidental enfrenta. Entretanto, o drama climático continua. E já estámos perto do limiar dos 1.5°C.

Parece impossival evitar-se um cenário "business as usual". Penso que agora vale mais pensar como nos prepararmos para o futuro que aí vem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Ago 2016 às 11:34)

http://www.tiempo.com/ram/269812/julio-de-2016-el-mes-mas-caluroso-de-la-historia-moderna/

*Julio de 2016 el mes más caluroso de la historia moderna*




_En 136 años de los modernos registros, julio de 2016 fue el más cálido julio según un análisis mensual de la temperatura global de los científicos del Instituto Goddard de Estudios Espaciales (GISS). Pero además ha sido el mes más caluroso en los registros globales_



Debido a que *los máximos térmicos de los ciclos estacionales de temperatura se dan en julio*, significa  que julio de 2016 también fue el más cálido que cualquier otro mes de la historia.  Julio de 2016 estuvo solo 0,1 ºC más cálido que las anteriores julios de récord en 2015, 2011, y 2009.

“No fue por el más ancho de los márgenes, pero de julio de 2016 fue el mes más cálido desde que los registros modernos empezaron en 1880,” dijo el director del GISS Gavin Schmidt. “_*Parece casi una certeza que 2016 también será el año más caluroso de la historia*_.”





El mapa de arriba muestra las anomalías de la temperatura global de julio de 2016. No representa a las temperaturas absolutas; en cambio, muestra cuánto más caliente o fría fue la Tierra si se compara con la media de la línea de base de 1951-1980.  Tenga en cuenta que los rojos fuertes son tanto como 7 ºC (13 ºF) por encima de la media mensual.

*El record de julio continuó una racha de diez meses consecutivos* (desde octubre de 2015) que han establecido nuevos récords mensuales de altas temperaturas. En comparación con los años anteriores, las temperaturas globales más cálidas del mes pasado fueron más pronunciadas en el hemisferio norte, particularmente cerca del Ártico.

*Causas del récord*

*La tendencia del calentamiento a largo plazo* ha sido impulsada por *el aumento de las concentraciones de dióxido de carbono* que atrapan el calor y de *otros gases de efecto invernadero*en la atmósfera. “Si bien *el fenómeno de El Niño* en el Pacífico tropical de este invierno dio un impulso a la temperatura global a partir de octubre”, dijo Schmidt, “_*es la tendencia subyacente la que está produciendo estos números de récords*_.”









La figura animada de arriba muestra las anomalías globales de temperatura para todos los meses desde 1880, resultado del análisis retrospectivo de MERRA-2 (Modern-Era Retrospective analysis for Research and Applications, version 2) modelo global de la NASA y la Oficina de Asimilación. Cada línea muestra la cantidad mensual de la temperatura mundial  que estaba por encima o por debajo de la media global anual del periodo 1980-2015. Nótese cómo las anomalías mensuales de la temperatura se elevan por encima del registro de 136 años.

El equipo GISS realiza su análisis de temperatura a partir de datos disponibles públicamente adquiridos en aproximadamente 6.300 estaciones meteorológicas de todo el mundo; boyas y barcos con medición de temperatura de la superficie del mar; y por las estaciones de investigación antártica. Estos datos en bruto se analizan utilizando métodos que dan cuenta de la variada distancia entre las estaciones que toman temperatura en todo el mundo y los efectos del  calentamiento urbano que podrían sesgar los cálculos. *Hay suficientes observaciones desde 1880*(particularmente en el hemisferio sur) para producir un registro global de la temperatura razonablemente precisa. Antes de eso, las incertidumbres (debido a deficiencias en la cobertura espacial) aumentan sustancialmente.

*Fuente: NASA Earth Observatory
*
Se aquele GIF não dá para pensar que as coisas estão a mudar (demasiado rápido), sinceramente é porque ninguém quer ver...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2016 às 22:46)

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/08/...eslocada-por-causa-das-alteracoes-climaticas/


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2016 às 22:12)




----------



## Orion (13 Set 2016 às 18:23)

*Greenland sets record temperatures, ice melts early*

http://www.france24.com/en/20160913-greenland-sets-record-temperatures-ice-melts-early



> The average summer temperature was 8.2 degrees Celsius (46.8 degrees Fahrenheit) in Tasiilaq on Greenland's southeast coast, the highest since records began in 1895 and 2.3 degrees Celsius above the average between 1981 and 2010.



*UK's hottest September day in 105 years sets 2016 record *

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/sep/13/uks-hottest-september-day-since-1949-32c-heathrow


----------



## irpsit (13 Set 2016 às 19:37)

2016 continua com uma loucura de temperaturas extremas.

Londres hoje a atingir quase 35°C. E em Setembro! No dia mais quente em mais de 100 anos em todo o Reino Unido.
Na Escócia as temperaturas estiveram na casa dos 25°C, onde as normais sao pelo menos 10°C menos. O Setembro também tem sido quente neste país.
A Gronelandia teve um verao recorde, com temperaturas a chegar aos 24°C, e em vários locais 20°C acima das médias mensais! O degelo foi recorde.
Na Islandia as máximas tem atingido 18°C, também extremamente acima do normal para Setembro.

Aqui na Austria sigo hoje com máximas acima dos 30°C, que já duram há vários dias seguidos, creio que também aqui é uma situacao inédita. Normalmente aqui já faz tempo fresco em Setembro. 
Portugal também teve um início de Setembro também muito quente. E o Agosto foi o que sabemos.
Se fosse só a Europa... Os recordes tem ocorrido em quase todo o planeta em 2016. A Ásia foi particularmente afectada nos extremos do El Nino de 2016.

2016 tocou no limiar dos 1.5°C de aquecimento global. É estimado que o limiar seguro, antes de mudancas extremas é algures entre 1.5 a 2°C.
E mais sério é ainda esta notícia: http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2016/09/07/science.aah4156


----------



## irpsit (13 Set 2016 às 21:15)

Dados aqui http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/tabledata_v3/GLB.Ts+dSST.txt

Fevereiro 2016 esteve 1.6°C acima dos níveis pré-industriais de temperatura (ou 1.3°C acima da base 1951-1980).
Agosto 2016 continua a tendencia de 2016, entre 1.1 a 1.6°C acima dos níveis pré-industriais.


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2016 às 16:37)

*Tunisia water shortages spark 'thirst uprising' warning*

http://www.france24.com/en/20160919-tunisia-water-shortages-spark-thirst-uprising-warning

*Why water war has broken out in India's Silicon Valley*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-37346570


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2016 às 18:42)

> As of August, 9.4 million Syrians were "food insecure", said Adam Vinaman Yao, deputy Syria representative of the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO). This is over half of about 17 million people thought to still live in Syria.





> Two dry spells, one in December and the other between mid-February and mid-March helped to cut the 2016 crop down from the 2.44 million tonnes in 2015, when most areas had ample rainfall.
> 
> In areas were there was rain, like the northeast province of Hasaka which accounts for almost half the country's wheat production, only 472,000 hectares were planted out of a planned 706,000 hectares due to the security situation, Yao said.





> The outlook for wheat is not good. For the coming 2016/2017 planting season the government-run General Organisation for Seeds Multiplication only managed to distribute 30,000 tonnes of wheat seed compared to 450,000 tonnes prior to the war.
> 
> Of the country's total wheat production this year, only around 400,000 tonnes were procured by the government, a source at the General Organisation for Cereal Processing and Trade (Hoboob), the state body responsible for wheat, said.
> 
> The figure is far short of the one to 1.5 million tonnes needed to provide bread to government-held areas of Syria.





> Hoboob is holding an import tender for one million tonnes of Russian wheat with a deadline of Sept. 19 and has already purchased 350,000 tonnes of Russian wheat, a reflection of the country's pressing import needs.
> 
> Syria's bread-basket provinces of Hasaka, Raqqa and Deir al-Zor, which account for nearly 70 percent of total wheat production, are outside government control, but farmers can sell their wheat to the state if they reach collection centres.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2016 às 22:49)




----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2016 às 22:31)

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/09/...apo_fb&_swa_csource=facebook&_swa_cmedium=Web


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2016 às 19:09)

*Paris climate targets to cost Asia $300 billion a year, but will help save lives - research*

http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-asia-climatechange-idUKKCN11X18B

Por outras palavras, não é realisticamente exequível.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2016 às 12:28)

*Según la OMM, el Ártico está cambiando a un ritmo sin precedentes*
28/09/2016 - El calentamiento extremo y sin precedentes que se está dando actualmente en el Ártico está provocando una elevación del nivel del mar, que afecta a los regímenes meteorológicos de todo el mundo y puede incluso causar nuevos cambios en el sistema climático, según la OMM. La velocidad a la que se está produciendo el cambio supone un desafío para los científicos y la capacidad de que disponen actualmente para vigilar y predecir lo que se está convirtiendo en un viaje a un territorio desconocido.

Por ello, la Organización Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) va a participar en la primera reunión ministerial de la Casa Blancaque se haya organizado jamás sobre las Ciencias del Ártico. Su finalidad consiste en aumentar la colaboración internacional en el ámbito de la ciencia, la investigación, la observación, la vigilancia y el intercambio de datos sobre el Ártico.

"El Ártico, que es un elemento de importancia fundamental a nivel mundial para el sistema climático, está experimentando cambios a un ritmo sin precedentes, cuyas consecuencias van mucho más allá de sus fronteras", manifestó David Grimes, Presidente de la OMM, que es uno de los oradores principales de la reunión ministerial, que se celebrará en Washington el 28 de septiembre.

La reunión, de un día de duración, congregará a ministros de ciencias, asesores científicos principales y otros funcionarios de alto nivel de numerosos países de todo el mundo, así como a representantes de grupos indígenas. Estados Unidos de América preside actualmente el Consejo Ártico.

"Los cambios del Ártico sirven de indicador a nivel mundial ? como "el canario en la mina de carbón" ? y se están produciendo a un ritmo mucho más rápido de lo previsto. Necesitamos crear un "observatorio del Ártico" que nos ayude a vigilar, predecir y combatir estos cambios", dijo el Presidente de la OMM.

Las temperaturas mundiales están aumentando a causa del cambio climático y, de hecho, se han batido récords en 2014, 2015 y los primeros ocho meses de 2016. El calentamiento del Ártico se produce a un ritmo que es, por lo menos, el doble de rápido que la media mundial y en algunos lugares, es aún mayor. Por ejemplo, la temperatura en Inuvik, en los Territorios del Noroeste de Canadá, ha aumentado en casi 4 grados Celsius desde 1948.






Ártico
*Deshielo marino en el Ártico*

Por lo general, la extensión del hielo marino del Ártico en el momento álgido de la estación de deshielo estival ya es un 40 por ciento menor que a finales del decenio de 1970 y comienzos de 1980. El 10 de septiembre de 2016 (después de la temporada de deshielo) el Ártico alcanzó su dimensión más reducida, con 4,14 millones de kilómetros cuadrados (1,60 millones de millas cuadradas), que equivalía a la segunda más baja jamás registrada por satélite, según los datos provisionales del Centro Nacional de Datos sobre Nieve y Hielos de Estados Unidos.

La máxima extensión del hielo marino del Ártico, observada en marzo de 2016, era la más reducida jamás registrada, al igual que la extensión del manto de nieve del hemisferio norte. El manto de hielo de Groenlandia también empezó a fundirse excepcionalmente temprano este año, según el Instituto Meteorológico Danés.

"La fusión de la nieve y de la cubierta de hielo está teniendo gravísimas consecuencias ambientales y podría contribuir a modificar la configuración de la circulación oceánica y atmosférica. Los cambios del Ártico también han influido en que se dieran unas condiciones meteorológicas inhabituales en el invierno de América del Norte y Europa. La fusión del permafrost congelado de las regiones del Ártico tiene potencial para liberar grandes cantidades de gases de efecto invernadero a la atmósfera. Todo esto forma parte de los círculos viciosos del cambio climático, que son objeto de una intensa investigación científica", dijo el Secretario General de la OMM, Petteri Taalas".

"El primer crucero de lujo cruzó el Ártico a través del Paso del Noroeste el mes pasado. No será el último", manifestó el señor Taalas.

"La fusión del hielo marino del Ártico ofrece nuevas posibilidades para el transporte, el turismo y la exploración, y reducirá el número de días de navegación entre Europa y el este de Asia. Pero también aumenta el riesgo de accidente en aguas peligrosas y de vertidos de petróleo, que serán mucho más difíciles de limpiar que en cualquier otro sitio. Menos hielo no equivale a menos peligro. Es necesario mejorar los servicios meteorológicos y marinos en el Ártico y la correspondiente capacidad de observación meteorológica para garantizar la seguridad del transporte marítimo en el Ártico", dijo el señor Taalas.

El Consejo Ártico abordó las oportunidades y los riesgos que todo eso supone en su informe de evaluación sobre la navegación marítima en el Ártico.

La OMM está colaborando con sus asociados y con el sector del turismo y del transporte marítimo para mejorar las predicciones meteorológicas, hidrológicas, oceánicas, de las olas y de los hielos marinos en el Ártico.

No obstante, los desafíos son considerables. El Ártico representa alrededor del 4% de la superficie de la Tierra, pero es una de las regiones del mundo sobre las que se dispone de menos datos debido a su ubicación remota y a su inaccesibilidad de tiempos pasados. La falta de datos y de pronósticos correspondientes al Ártico tiene repercusiones en la calidad de los pronósticos meteorológicos de otras partes del mundo.

*Año de la predicción polar*

La mejora de las investigaciones y observaciones para las regiones polares y de alta montaña es una de las principales prioridades estratégicas de la OMM. El programa de la Vigilancia de la Criosfera Global de la OMMtiene por objeto apoyar y promover la observación, la vigilancia y la investigación de la criosfera y, en particular, del hielo del mar y del agua dulce, la nieve, los glaciares y los casquetes de hielo, los mantos de hielo y el permafrost.

Con la intención de satisfacer la demanda de mejores servicios meteorológicos y climáticos para las regiones polares, la OMM está patrocinando el Año de la predicción polar, que tendrá lugar de mediados de 2017 a mediados de 2019 a fin de abarcar un año entero tanto en el Ártico como en la Antártida.

El Año de la predicción polar está concebido para aumentar la inversión en las redes de observación y la capacidad de predicción con vistas a satisfacer los requisitos de seguridad inmediata y las necesidades de servicios climáticos en la región del Ártico, y garantizar así la sostenibilidad social, económica y medioambiental.

Asimismo, trata de fomentar una mayor cooperación internacional con el fin de apoyar la planificación estratégica de los sectores público y privado, y la mejora de la seguridad mundial ante el cambio climático.

Mediante su discurso en la reunión ministerial de la Casa Blanca sobre las Ciencias del Ártico, el Presidente de la OMM, señor Grimes, tratará de crear una mayor conciencia respecto a la necesidad de mejorar las predicciones y observaciones polares.

La reunión ministerial tendrá cuatro temas principales:

· Los desafíos para las Ciencias del Ártico y sus implicaciones regionales y mundiales.

· El fortalecimiento y la integración de las observaciones árticas y el intercambio de datos.

· La aplicación de los mayores conocimientos científicos sobre el Ártico para aumentar la resiliencia regional y configurar respuestas mundiales.

· Las Ciencias del Ártico como vehículo para la educación en ciencia, tecnología, ingeniería y matemáticas y el empoderamiento de los ciudadanos.

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2016/09/ommartico


----------



## Kispo (2 Out 2016 às 13:00)

*Recorde de crescimento da área de gelo no Ártico em Setembro*

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2016/09/27/inconvenient-record-arctic-sea-ice-growth-in-september/


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 13:52)

No fim do dia volta-se ao mesmo e todas as partes vão mastigar os dados (uns mais que outros) para comprovar a sua teoria. Novamente:

- O aquecimento dificilmente será linear porque há muita variável em jogo (a insistência nisso é irreal e só serve para fins de propaganda). Não se está a aquecer uma panela de água no fogão.  A utilização do argumento de que a extensão do gelo em 2016 é igual à de 2007 não é grande conforto*;

- Os crescimentos 'recorde' do gelo são muito relativos porque basta que o _jet_ se fortaleça e mantenha o ar frio nos pólos (o mesmo se aplica ao pólo sul). O degelo diminui mas muita malta na Europa não tem frio. Portugal é um bom exemplo. Além de que é que serve bateladas de gelo que derrete quase todo mal chega à primavera?

- Já há cruzeiros na passagem noroeste do Canadá. É só para se ver o quão frio está;

*Já que estamos no campo da mastigação, também vou fazê-lo. Basta descobrir as diferenças...






Como se vê, está tudo na mesma e não há nada a ver aqui (para ser justo, alguns dos anos encaixam na variabilidade normal. Mas o planeta não está a arrefecer. Só se arrefecer significar o degelo de glaciares com milhares de anos nas zonas equatoriais).

Concluo, escrevendo que as previsões do aquecimento global são sempre relativas a datas mais ou menos 'longínquas'... 2035, 2050... Mas lá está, certas coisas não se pode esperar para ver porque não têm resolução fácil.


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2016 às 14:09)

Nem sequer estou a entender bem essa questão, O gelo marinho no oceano ártico tem várias funções. A questão biológica também tem importância, mesmo numa situação de grande variação sazonal da extensão do gelo.


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 17:53)

Federal meteorologists say Earth's 16-month streak of record high temperatures is finally over.

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration says last month's 60.6 degrees (15.9 Celsius) was merely the second hottest September on record for the globe. That's slightly cooler than the September record set last year. But it was warmer than the 20th century average.

NOAA climate scientist Jessica Blunden says a lack of a record doesn't reflect an end to global warming. Natural variability means not every month sets records.

NASA, which averages global temperature differently, considers last month as record hot. But the space agency's list doesn't have the same big hot streak. It didn't consider June as record hot.

Records go back to 1880.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/fc86...rths-16-month-record-heat-streak-finally-ends


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 19:56)




----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2016 às 00:47)

Orion disse:


>



Estamos condenados...


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Out 2016 às 02:35)

é só o hemisfério norte que esta mais quente e isso tem tudo haver com a poluição dos aerosois (fumaça) das queimas de carvão e combustão incompleta do diesel.

 Nao existe essa coisa de aquecimento global e sim aquecimento do hemisfério norte. No hemisfério sul tem bem menos fumaça e o efeito do dito aquecimento global é muito menor.

 A fumaça só nao desce para o sul por causa das poderosas tempestades tropicais que lavam a atmosfera.

 O dia que pararem de jogar fumaça na atmosfera e pararem com os contrail nao existira isso de aquecimento global. CO2 nao é o problema


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2016 às 04:23)

cubensis disse:


> é só o hemisfério norte que esta mais quente e isso tem tudo haver com a poluição dos aerosois (fumaça) das queimas de carvão e combustão incompleta do diesel.
> 
> Nao existe essa coisa de aquecimento global e sim aquecimento do hemisfério norte. No hemisfério sul tem bem menos fumaça e o efeito do dito aquecimento global é muito menor.
> 
> ...



No verão a fumaça é 'lavada' da atmosfera e não vai para sul devido às tempestades tropicais. O que é que acontece à fumaça no inverno?

Escreves que o aquecimento é menor no hemisfério sul (HS). Mas ao mesmo tempo escreves que não existe aquecimento global (AG). Em que ficamos?

Ainda no menor aquecimento do HS, e excluindo a fumaça, há mais diferenças (relevantes para a meteorologia/climatologia) entre os 2 hemisférios? Se sim, quais?

De que forma é que os _chemtrails_ (e não _con_) estão relacionados com o AG?


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Out 2016 às 04:39)

Orion disse:


> No verão a fumaça é 'lavada' da atmosfera e não vai para sul devido às tempestades tropicais. O que é que acontece à fumaça no inverno?
> 
> Escreves que o aquecimento é menor no hemisfério sul (HS). Mas ao mesmo tempo escreves que não existe aquecimento global (AG). Em que ficamos?
> 
> ...




 Eu vou abrir um topico falando sobre isso e agente pode conversar la okay e sobre chemtrails. ( que nao existem em todas as realidades paralelas ) por favor considere essa opcao de ver esse video.

 Voce fala ingles ne ? se nao tem esse em portugues tambem


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2016 às 04:59)

cubensis disse:


> Eu vou abrir um topico falando sobre isso e agente pode conversar la okay e sobre chemtrails. ( que nao existem em todas as realidades paralelas ) por favor considere essa opcao de ver esse video.
> 
> Voce fala ingles ne ? se nao tem esse em portugues tambem



Bom, vou só abrir uma pequena exceção ao tópico com pequenos pensamentos:

- Usa-se o termo 'teórico da conspiração' de forma abusiva e condescendente. O que não falta são teorias da conspiração que se tornaram factos. Contudo, certas coisas não têm razão de ser. Até dou um exemplo. Há quem diga que a Terra é plana. Nunca foi tão fácil desmentir isso. Basta lançar um balão do quintal com uma câmara. Mas infelizmente há quem se recuse a fazer isso;

- Usa-se muitos termos generalistas (globalistas, Illuminatti...) para representar grupos que na realidade têm grandes diferenças entre si. É útil para cativar as massas mas realisticamente pouco ajuda (ao estilo Alex Jones). Globalista pode significar muita coisa e nem tudo tem conotação má. Nem todos os banqueiros são _illuminatti_ e muito menos _iluminado-inteligentes_. O que me leva ao ponto seguinte...

- Qualquer grupo é formado por pessoas reais com objetivos nem sempre publicamente conhecidos mas algumas vezes inferíveis. Há pessoas ou grupos que têm mais notoriedade como o Soros ou as Reuniões/Grupo Bildeberg. Mas há mais gente que trabalha nas sombras. Um bom livro para se perceber como o mundo funciona é o Confessions of an Economic Hitman do John Perkins. Muitos mais livros há. Não há propriamente 'donos' do mundo. Há sim diversos grupos com diferentes agendas que lutam entre si ou cooperam consoante o objetivo. O CEO da Ryanair vai às reuniões Bildeberg. Duvido que ele esteja a conspirar para fazer parte dum governo mundial. Contudo, ele pode ser útil em facilitar a integração politico-económica de diversos países. Isso é como o projeto Manhattan. Nem todos que trabalham num determinado projeto conhecem o objetivo final.

Concluo escrevendo que, felizmente, cada um é livre de acreditar no que quer. Mas sempre que possível (porque nem sempre é) há que usar dados comprováveis.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2016 às 21:45)

*Extreme cold winters fuelled by jet stream and climate change*



> The research, carried out by an international team of scientists including the University of Sheffield, has found that warming in the Arctic may be intensifying the effects of the jet stream's position, which in the winter can cause extreme cold weather, such as the winter of 2014/15 which saw record snowfall levels in New York.
> 
> Scientists previously had two schools of thought. One group believe that natural variability in the jet stream's position has caused the recent severe cold winter weather seen in places such as the Eastern United States and the UK. The other camp includes scientists who are finding possible connections between the warming of the Arctic – such as melting sea ice, warming air temperatures, and rising sea surface temperatures – and the emerging pattern of severe cold winter weather.





> The researchers have found that the recent pattern of cold winters is primarily caused by natural changes to the jet stream's position; however, the warming of the Arctic appears to be exerting an influence on cold spells, but the location of these can vary from year to year.
> 
> Previous studies have shown that when the jet stream is wavy there are more episodes of severe cold weather plunging south from the Arctic into the mid-latitudes, which persist for weeks at a time. But when the jet stream is flowing strongly from west to east and not very wavy, we tend to see more normal winter weather in countries within the mid-latitudes.
> 
> "We've always had years with wavy and not so wavy jet stream winds, but in the last one to two decades the warming Arctic could well have been amplifying the effects of the wavy patterns," Professor Hanna said. He added: "This may have contributed to some recent extreme cold winter spells along the eastern seaboard of the United States, in eastern Asia, and at times over the UK (e.g. 2009/10 and 2010/11).



http://phys.org/news/2016-10-extrem...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Out 2016 às 15:53)

Orion disse:


> *Extreme cold winters fuelled by jet stream and climate change*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é um disparate imenso aonde que esse invernos fracos das utimas decadas podem ser considerado como frio, e queda de neve nao pode ser o termometro de frio. Eu duvido muito alguem achar um grafico que mostre o intenso frio do tal inverno de 2014 2015. E pelo sensasionalismo da materia deveria ser de -3 c para cima...

  E de comon sense que nas utimas decadas nao esta se tendo media muito baixo em todo o planeta (nao de forma regular ) sao somente evento de curta duracao seguido de medias bem altas.

Mas o clima esta mais extremo, mas o ponteiro esta tendendo bem mais para calor do que para frio. Acho que eles nao souberam se expressar direito


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Out 2016 às 20:35)

Daqui a pouco, às 21:00 na RTP1, vai passar o documentário _Before the Flood_.

Estreou mundialmente ontem na National Geographic (às 22:30 em Portugal).

Recomendo vivamente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Out 2016 às 21:34)

http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard...is-losing-its-bulwark-against-warming-summers

Interessante artigo da NASA acerca da perda da extensão de gelo árctico durante o verão desde 1984 até 2016


----------



## Teya (1 Nov 2016 às 03:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Daqui a pouco, às 21:00 na RTP1, vai passar o documentário _Before the Flood_.
> 
> Estreou mundialmente ontem na National Geographic (às 22:30 em Portugal).
> 
> Recomendo vivamente.



Deixo aqui o link do documentário completo.


----------



## Gongas (1 Nov 2016 às 20:37)

Acho que é bom habituarem-se a este clima, em especial aos do sul, as noticias não são animadoras:

*"Sul da Península Ibérica pode transformar-se num deserto até 2100"*

fonte: DN


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2016 às 21:58)

Aqui publico o documentário que o @Duarte Sousa recomendou no tópico do Aquecimento Global e que deu na RTP (infelizmente não tem legendas):


Muito se poderia escrever sobre isso (isso de celebridades fazerem documentários sobre o ambiente é sempre cómico. Quantas casas tem o DiCaprio? Quantos carros de alta cilindrada? Quantas viagens faz de jato privado? ...). O Avante culpa todos os problemas no 'capitalismo'. Até parece que a China comuna não é dos locais mais poluídos do mundo. A maioria do lixo marinho provém da China, do Vietname, da Indonésia... Mesmo que se vivesse numa utopia comuna em que toda a malta tinha um carro, casa, capacidade para viajar... na mesma tinha que se arranjar os recursos.

A economia 'verde' ou é um logro ou é um penso numa ferida a gangrenar. Tudo é uma questão de recursos e da disponibilidade. A sustentabilidade ecológica e o crescimento económico não conseguem coexistir com uma população enorme e em rápido crescimento. Nem em países extremamente pobres, como a Coreia do Norte, Cuba ou uma infinidade de países africanos, isso acontece. A maioria não quer ser pobre e muito menos querem empobrecer (o que seria da malta moderna sem pc?). Os Europeus nem têm grande moral. Há muita indignação com a desflorestação e a caça excessiva nos países de 3º mundo. Bom, onde estão as grandes florestas europeias? Onde estão os animais de grande porte na Europa? Pouco há.

Quando os recursos escasseiam ou o ambiente local sofre alterações dramáticas as sociedades colapsam. Sempre foi e sempre será. E os pobres estarão sempre na vanguarda do sofrimento.


----------



## hurricane (1 Nov 2016 às 22:07)

Orion disse:


> Aqui publico o documentário que o @Duarte Sousa recomendou no tópico do Aquecimento Global e que deu na RTP (infelizmente não tem legendas):
> 
> 
> Muito se poderia escrever sobre isso (isso de celebridades fazem documentários é sempre cómico. Quantas casas tem o DiCaprio? Quantos carros de alta cilindrada? Quantas viagens faz de jato privado? ...). O Avante culpa todos os problemas no 'capitalismo'. Até parece que a China comuna não é dos locais mais poluídos do mundo. A maioria do lixo marinho provém da China, do Vietname, da Indonésia... Mesmo que se vivesse numa utopia comuna em que toda a malta tinha um carro, casa, capacidade para viajar... na mesma tinha que se arranjar os recursos.
> ...



Exatamente. A economia verde, a sustentabilidade económica, etc. é apenas um penso e não a cura. A situação só se reverteria se houvesse MUITO menos população ou a sociedade mudasse radicalmente o modo como vive. Infelizmente é assim que temos de viver e é assim que a sociedade evoluiu. É importante mudar determinados comportamentos mas pensar que a situação alguma vez se vai reverter é uma estupidez.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2016 às 10:15)

*Portugal, um deserto em 2100?*


PÚBLICO 

01/11/2016 - 20:51

Estudo francês, que analisou a vegetação da zona do Mediterrâneo e o impacto que terá nele uma subida de temperatura superior a 1,5ºC, sugere um cenário diferente do actual se não for travado o aquecimento global.





Se o aquecimento global se mantiver nos níveis actuais,a futura paisagem predominante da Península Ibérica poderá ser algo semelhante a esta NFACTOS/ LARA JACINTO
Em Dezembro do ano passado, firmou-se em Paris um ambicioso acordo em que representantes de 195 países se comprometeram a um esforço colectivo para conter o aquecimento global a um aumento de 1,5ºC em relação ao período pré-industrial. Cumprir o objectivo seria, obviamente, uma boa notícia para o planeta. Cumpri-la será particularmente importante para os países do Mediterrâneo e determinante para Portugal. Se não for invertido o actual ciclo de aquecimento global, a Península Ibérica poderá transformar-se num deserto até 2100. É isso que diz um estudo elaborado por Joel Guiot e Wolfgang Cramer, do Centro Nacional de Investigação Científica francês, e publicado a semana passada na _Science_.

O estudo partiu de uma análise das características da vegetação mediterrânica, que se mantiveram semelhantes ao longo dos últimos 10 mil anos. Posteriormente, os resultados obtidos foram combinados com projecções climáticas, de forma a perceber que repercussões terão as mudanças de temperatura, a alteração da pluviosidade e a concentração de gases na atmosfera. As conclusões são tudo menos animadoras para Portugal.

Falhando o objectivo dos 1,5ºC, mas conseguindo conter a subida global da temperatura nos 2ºC, as novas zonas desérticas na orla do Mediterrâneo ficariam circunscritas ao norte de Marrocos e Tunísia e ao sul de Espanha. Mesmo uma subida desta dimensão será, porém, responsável por uma transformação do ecossistema mediterrânico sem paralelo nos últimos 10 mil anos. Já se o aquecimento global se mantiver nos níveis actuais, Portugal transformar-se-á num país desértico em larga porção do seu território (a capital, Lisboa, será cidade erguida no meio de um vasto deserto), e o mesmo acontecerá no sul de Espanha, em Itália e na Turquia.

No estudo não foi contemplada a mão humana, que tem intervenção directa e permanente nos ecossistemas que habita. “Se tivéssemos a possibilidade de incluir o impacto humano [como a degradação do solo através da urbanização], seria ainda pior do que simulámos”, afirmou Joel Guiot à _Nature_. Isto, como se já não fosse assustador o suficiente a ideia da Península Ibérica como extensão do deserto do Sara ou, para evocar um exemplo referido no estudo, imaginar o Palácio da Pena, em Sintra, como monumento destacando-se no topo de uma elevação despida de vegetação.
https://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/portugal-um-deserto-em-2100-1749637


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Nov 2016 às 11:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> *Portugal, um deserto em 2100?*
> 
> 
> PÚBLICO
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2016 às 22:05)

Será que é desta?

*Acordo do clima aprovado em Paris entra em vigor*

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/acordo-do-clima-aprovado-em-paris-entra-em-vigor_n959372

Podemos não conseguir atingir estes objetivos em 2050, mas gostava que o meu país o conseguisse. Portugal podia apostar na energia eólica e fotovoltaica, temos dos melhores climas para tal. Isto associada ao desuso dos carros a combustível, passando a eletricidade. Novas políticas quanto à gestão da floresta, do mar, do litoral e das bacias hidrográficas. Poderia ser tudo perfeito. Poderia... Vai ser uma mudança lenta, como são todas, mas numa época de "pós-recessão" ainda vai ser mais difícil atingir tal objetivo. De que vale apostar em tantos outros projetos quando a prioridade devia ser a sustentabilidade do país e a preservação do ambiente?Temos de nos prevenir, não sabemos se as coisas vão melhorar, e, conhecendo o ser humano, o dinheiro vai prevalecer acima de tudo, vão haver países a não cumprirem, outros países que ainda são pobres e que não têm os meios para serem sustentáveis, haverá sempre uma exceção, nem todas as nações vão conseguir estes objetivos, e o meu "nem todas" é tipo "nem 1/3 do mundo deve conseguir aplicar tais medidas a tempo de evitar esta catástrofe ao ambiente". Este é o meu pessimismo. Pois sei que, mesmo que o mundo se desligasse dos combustíveis fósseis e fosse amigo do ambiente hoje, neste exato momento, iria levar anos ou até séculos para tudo voltar ao normal. (Digo "amigo do ambiente" porque o ser humano causa tanta destruição que nem cabia neste post as desgraças que fazemos.) O clima mudará, aliás, já devemos estar no início da mudança, já é notável em Portugal, nos últimos anos, o aumento da temperatura e a diminuição da pluviosidade, com consequente degradação dos ecossistemas. Por isso se calhar é melhor dizer "o clima está a mudar". Temos de estar preparados para esta mudança de padrão, da qual também temos culpa, mas não tanta como noutros países. Tenho esperança no meu país, pois sei que já somos dos melhores da Europa quanto a energias renováveis. Penso também nos países pobres, que não têm culpa nenhuma mas o mar está a invadir a costa, há cada vez mais secas e as florestas estão a desaparecer, e nada podem fazer. Com a corrupção que existe no mundo, acho que o nosso destino está traçado... Somos todos seres humanos, mas não somos todos iguais, o mesmo se aplica aos países. Karma deve ser a palavra mais adequada nesta situação, temos de acarretar com as consequências dos nossos atos. Como ser humano, sei que é fácil errar e não pensar nas consequências de certos atos. O problema é que já sabemos há décadas que errámos e que existem soluções. A irresponsabilidade ambiental vai sobrecarregar os ombros das novas gerações (onde me incluo). Podemos até pensar no pior, juntando este fator aliado à sobrepopulação, o nosso destino pode ser mesmo uma extinção.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2016 às 22:09)

*'Really remarkable': Finally some good news in the battle against climate change *

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/c...e-against-climate-change-20161113-gsoku0.html

Novamente, o aquecimento não é linear.






No princípio deste mês, Camberra esteve quase a bater um record de temperaturas mínimas. Duas semanas depois, o sudoeste do país pode experienciar temperaturas máximas record.







---


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2016 às 17:20)

*Paris Climate Deal Is Too Weak to Meet Goals, Report Finds*



> The I.E.A.’s annual World Energy Outlook stated that reaching the Paris targets to reduce greenhouse gas emissions was possible, and that meeting those targets would slow climate change. Yet the I.E.A.’s estimates also showed that the result of those reductions was not likely to keep the temperature increase beyond preindustrial levels “well below” 2 degrees Celsius, as hoped. Instead, the report’s authors estimated, meeting the national commitments to reduce carbon dioxide emissions would still allow temperatures to rise 2.7 degrees Celsius by 2100.





> “The era of fossil fuels is far from being over, even if the Paris pledges are fully implemented,” said Fatih Birol, executive director of the I.E.A. *Today, he said, the share of fossil fuels in the global energy mix is about 81 percent; if Paris goals are met, the share will drop only to 74 percent by 2040*. This is in part because even though renewable energy sources are finding their way into electricity generation, oil is still an important source of power for transportation and petrochemical production.



http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/17/science/paris-accord-global-warming-iea.html?_r=0


*China's coal use likely peaked in 2013 amid rapid shift to renewables, global energy report says
*


> "Coal generated 84 per cent of all electricity in China in 2014, the IEA's current policy scenario forecasts that market share is going to drop down to 54 per cent in 2040," Mr Buckley said.
> 
> "Under a more aggressive policy scenario where the transition happens faster, that actually has coal dropping to 26 per cent market share by 2040, so you have coal effectively losing two-thirds of its market share in the space of just 25 years which is obviously a profound shift."





> The report said renewables contributed 23 per cent of global electricity supply in 2014, the most recent year for which comprehensive statistics are available.
> 
> Of that figure, more than 70 per cent was from hydropower and 17 per cent was from variable renewables.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-16/china27s-coal-use-peaked-in-20132c-report-says/8030428


----------



## hurricane (18 Nov 2016 às 15:08)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...al-as-winter-descends/?utm_term=.513159eab479

Interessante! Sera que esta deslocacao de frio para a Siberia e Russia pode vir parar a Europa?


----------



## Thomar (18 Nov 2016 às 21:25)

Para os cépticos reflectirem....:


*"OCEANO ÁRTICO ESTÁ 20ºC MAIS QUENTE DO QUE O NORMAL PARA ESTA ALTURA DO ANO*
*o que se passa com as temperaturas nesta região do planeta?*
Estamos a meio de Novembro e por esta altura a temperatura no Pólo Norte devia estar já a desenhar uma curva descendente nos gráficos meteorológicos. Não é isso que está a acontecer, aliás a temperatura na zona está mesmo a subir. Mas o que pode estar a causar esta situação atípica?

A resposta pode estar numa massa de ar quente que está a impedir a formação de gelo no Oceano Ártico. Numa altura em que pelo calendário a região devia estar a registar as temperaturas mais baixas do ano, o calor que se sente está a impedir a formação das camadas de gelo.

Em termos numéricos é possível verificar que o Ártico está 20ºC mais quente. Mas não é tudo. A extensão da camada de gelo no Oceano Ártico está igualmente em mínimos históricos e as águas estão a congelar muito mais lentamente.

Na sua conta de Twitter, o investigador da Universidade da Califórnia Zack Labe, publicou um gráfico com a temperatura da região desde o início deste ano até ao momento. Na imagem é possível observar uma linha vermelha que “segue na direcção errada”, num movimento ascendente. Uns pontos abaixo podemos ver uma linha verde, que representa a temperatura expectável para esta altura.

Para Jennifer Francis, da Universidade Rutgers em New Jersey, “o aquecimento do Ártico é resultado da combinação de uma extensão de gelo muito baixa, a níveis recorde para esta altura do ano, que torna, provavelmente, o gelo muito fino, com muito ar quente e húmido que vem de latitudes mais baixas”, explica ao jornal The Washington Post.

Opinião partilhada por mais especialistas na área, que defendem que a corrente que leva grandes massas de ar quente para a região polar tem aumentado à medida que a própria temperatura polar também aumenta. Para todos a situação é preocupante, mas para já poderá ser atribuída a esta massa de ar.

Jack Labe, por seu lado, continua convicto que este aumento representa um padrão pouco comum com consequências imprevisíveis, mas nunca positivas.

_ Foto: Danish Meteorological Institute e Creative Commons _

_"_

Fonte: http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/11/...ente-do-que-o-normal-para-esta-altura-do-ano/


----------



## lserpa (18 Nov 2016 às 23:35)

São mesmo péssimas notícias, não sei até que ponto este evento está relacionado com a alteração de circulação provocada pela La Niña. Mas mesmo assim é algo sem precedentes e boa coisa não deverá sair daí... 
agora pergunto... até que ponto a circulação oceânica ficará comprometida? Seria catastrófico se houver alterações nas correntes oceânicas. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## irpsit (23 Nov 2016 às 16:00)

É um pouco extraordinário, neste fórum que é dedicado à metereologia e climatologia, que praticamente nao há discussao sobre esta anomalia épica no Árctico, além dos vossos dois comentários. Aliás a anomalia extraordinária de 2016 passou relativamente pouca discutida aqui no fórum. Porém os recordes e anomalias foram abundantes pelo mundo fora em 2016!

Vejam Longyearbyen, em Svalbard. Em parte considerável de Novembro as temperaturas andaram entre os -3°C e 7°C, fresquinho sim, mas as normais sao entre -14°C a -8°C! O frio do pólo norte desapareceu.

Mas basta ver isto para perceber que algo de muito anormal está a desenhar-se no Hemisfério norte: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...al-as-winter-descends/?utm_term=.368c9b931132 

Se aquele frio deslocado Siberiano vir para a Europa, entao vamos ter um inverno recorde.
Em Yakutsk as normais de Novembro andam nos -23/-31C, mas agora estao entre -30/-40°C.

Presumo que a circulacao polar foi fortemente perturbada, e o frio é emburrada por uma jet stream ondulante para sul. Isto talvez seja causado por isto: 
http://phys.org/news/2016-09-strange-stratosphere.html

Mais estranho ainda foi o que aconteceu depois em 2016, em Agosto: http://www.drroyspencer.com/2016/08/tropics-cool-by-5-deg-f-in-one-week-in-the-stratosphere/

Este género de mudancas únicas sao muito preocupantes, porque nao há comparacao anterior. E se um sudden stratospheric warming event no Árctico já tem consequencias notorias, por exemplo na circulacao da North Atlantic Oscilation (NAO), o que será que estas duas mudancas de 2016, e o aquecimento brutal de Novembro, vao causar?

Questoes, questoes, mas ninguém tem respostas...


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2016 às 16:23)

irpsit disse:


> Se aquele frio deslocado Siberiano vir para a Europa, entao vamos ter um inverno recorde.



... o que faria muita gente dizer que o aquecimento global é um embuste.
O que acontece lá longe não é relevante 

Ontem houve mais uns recordes batidos na NZ.




Ainda assim foram batidos uns recordes de frio este inverno. Foi um ano de extremos também no hemisfério sul.


----------



## lserpa (23 Nov 2016 às 17:22)

O que é certo é que a circulação atmosférica normal do Atlântico Norte está completamente alterada, ou seja, o que seria normal haver uma circulação de Oeste para Este,no norte do Atlântico Norte. Portanto, a circulação está a ser corrompida pela posição atípica do AA. Na região dos Açores, prevalece uma circulação de norte e chuva que é bom nem vê-la.... na minha área por exemplo este mês de novembro apenas caíram 8mm!! Há alterações muito vincadas a nível global e não consigo compreender como é que ainda há pessoas/líderes mundiais que não querem ver o que é evidente... enfim...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2016 às 17:50)

Nem tão cedo haverão carros elétricos para essa malta toda.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 18:02)

Orion disse:


> Nem tão cedo haverão carros elétricos para essa malta toda.



É por isso que prefiro comboio. Provavelmente essas zonas não têm esse meio?


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2016 às 18:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Provavelmente essas zonas não têm esse meio?



A cidade de Los Angeles tem 4 milhões de pessoas. A zona metropolitana deve chegar perto dos 20 milhões. Achas mesmo que os transportes públicos são os mais eficientes para o cidadão comum?


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 18:32)

Orion disse:


> A cidade de Los Angeles tem 4 milhões de pessoas. A zona metropolitana deve chegar perto dos 20 milhões. Achas mesmo que os transportes públicos são os mais eficientes para o cidadão comum?



Melhor que nada, se formos a pensar assim nunca mais largamos o bicho das alterações climáticas... É preciso encorajar o desuso do carro.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2016 às 18:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É preciso encorajar o desuso do carro.


Diz antes: é preciso encorajar o uso de carros eléctricos


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2016 às 19:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Diz antes: é preciso encorajar o uso de carros eléctricos



Isso não vai acontecer com Teslas > 30.000 euros por unidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 18:14)

*Produção eólica em Portugal atinge novo máximo de produção*



> A produção eólica em Portugal atingiu um novo máximo histórico na madrugada de segunda-feira, com uma produção de 4.454 Megawatts (MW), mais cinco MW do que o anterior máximo registado em maio passado, segundo a REN.
> 
> 
> De acordo com a gestora da rede elétrica, durante as três horas em que a intensidade do vento foi maior, a energia produzida teria sido suficiente para abastecer a totalidade do consumo energético nacional.
> ...



*
in http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/economia...ca-em-Portugal-atinge-novo-maximo-de-producao*


----------



## hurricane (26 Nov 2016 às 22:14)

Orion disse:


> ... o que faria muita gente dizer que o aquecimento global é um embuste.
> O que acontece lá longe não é relevante
> 
> Ontem houve mais uns recordes batidos na NZ.
> ...



Não me importava nada de ter um inverno record aqui pela Bélgica! Venha frio e neve!!!!!


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2016 às 19:38)

*Study Sheds New Insights Into Global Warming Trends *

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/study-sheds-new-insights-into-global-warming-trends

*Stunning new data indicates El Nino drove record highs in global temperatures suggesting rise may not be down to man-made emissions*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...atures-suggesting-rise-not-man-emissions.html

Como os acordos relativos às emissões são basicamente impraticáveis, só resta esperar para ver. Para 2030 'só' faltam 13 anos e mais alguns dias por cima. O tempo passa rápido. Há 15 anos ainda haviam telemóveis que mais pareciam tijolos. Ao longo do anos foram encolhendo. Hoje em dia, alguns telemóveis voltam a parecer tijolos 

A teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico tem alguns buracos consideráveis (devido à complexidade da Terra e da interação Terra-Sol). Alterações climáticas são inevitáveis e independentemente da sua direção trarão dificuldades. É difícil associar fenómenos individuais a tendências climáticas e os dados sobre o passado são sempre vagos.

Relacionado com isto, em 1972 foi lançado um livro chamado os Limites do Crescimento. Passou por um mau bocado porque os avanços tecnológicos - aparentemente - evitaram o colapso previsto pelo livro.

Há pouco tempo a malta do MIT revisitou o seu estudo. Há pequenas alterações nas tendências. Mas nada sugere que um colapso foi evitado irremediavelmente:






Não, as alterações climáticas não vão extinguir os humanos:

*Climate change specialist predicts human extinction in 10 years *

Mas em sistemas complexos há inúmeras variáveis que interagem entre si e que podem trazer o colapso em diversas formas.


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2016 às 16:08)

Al respecto de los episodios de lluvias torrenciales en el Mediterráneo Ibérico y de que cada vez haya más en estos años:

Nota: Está en catalán, si no se entiende bien cualquier cosa me lo decís y os lo traduzco.

http://www.ara.cat/societat/novembre-terreny-adobat-pluges-fortes_0_1682231785.html




Resumen:

Como vemos, en la comparación entre los períodos 1950-1981 y 1982-2013: 
*
- Han subido un 45% el número de episodios de lluvias torrenciales (>100 mm en un día) a lo largo del año.
- Han subido un 25% el número de episodios de lluvias torrenciales extremas (>200 mm en un día) a lo largo del año.
- Subida muy significativa del número de episodios en el mes de noviembre*. Se especula con que el aumento de la temperatura del agua del Mediterráneo Occidental en octubre y noviembre sea la causa.
*- Buena correlación de estos episodios con el índice WeMO (Oscilación del Mediterráneo Occidental), *que se fija en la diferencia de presiones entre el Golfo de Cádiz y el Norte de Italia. *Valores del índice negativos indican lluvias torrenciales en el Mediterráneo Ibérico.
- Este índice WeMO se ha hecho "más negativo" en estos últimos años, lo que indica ese gran aumento en los episodios de lluvias torrenciales en el Mediterráneo Ibérico.
*
Pues eso, cada vez más lluvias torrenciales por esta zona donde vivo


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2016 às 16:11)

Pek disse:


> Pues eso, cada vez más lluvias torrenciales por esta zona donde vivo



Tudo é relativo. Muitos no teu caso adorariam esse tipo de aquecimento global que gera mais eventos severos de forma consistente


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2016 às 16:23)

Orion disse:


> Tudo é relativo. Muitos no teu caso adorariam esse tipo de aquecimento global que gera mais eventos severos de forma consistente



 Cierto!!


----------



## DaniFR (4 Dez 2016 às 22:12)




----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2016 às 00:52)

DaniFR disse:


>


Já não há volta a dar... o que podemos fazer é desagravar a situação, se tudo fosse feito a tempo. Algo que não acredito que aconteça. 

Portugal é um dos países que vai sofrer com as consequências (aliás já se começaram a notar).


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2016 às 23:04)

*Report reassesses variations in global warming*



> Experts at the European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts (ECMWF) have issued a new assessment of temperature trends and variations from the latest available data and analyses. They present evidence that global warming slowed less from 1998 to 2012 than first thought.
> 
> The experts also document substantial warming since then: global temperature peaked in February 2016 at a level around 1.5ºC above its level early in the Industrial Revolution. Pursuing efforts to limit the long-term temperature increase to 1.5 ºC was a goal set in the Paris Agreement in 2015.
> 
> "It is salutary that the world touched the 1.5ºC level less than twenty years after touching the 1ºC level in the record-breaking year of 1998, following a strong El Niño," said Prof. Adrian Simmons, lead author of the _Quarterly Journal of the Royal Meteorological Society_ article.



O artigo completo está aqui. De lá há uma coisa importante:



> What constitutes damaging climate change cannot be encapsulated in the value of a single metric such as global-mean surface temperature, even if the latter arguably provides the best single quantity for which to express an overall target (Knutti _et al._, 2015). Nevertheless, whatever metric is used in a particular case, the critical value or range of values must be an absolute one, even if imperfectly known, not one relative to a pre-industrial level of uncertain value that is likely to change as data, modelling and understanding are refined. Targets for limiting future change, to be achieved by limiting anthropogenic disruption of the climate system, would be better framed and monitored in a global stocktake in terms of change relative to a recent period over which the system has been comparatively well observed. This does not mean that work to improve estimation and understanding of change from the pre-industrial to the recent past is not needed, as it serves purposes that include evaluating climate models and determining responsibilities for past change and its impacts.



Por exemplo, não é só o ar do ártico que está estupidamente quentes. As águas também estão.

*Arctic sea ice hits record monthly low for 7th time in 2016 *



> The sea ice reached levels not seen since satellites started to monitor the region in 1979. Some Arctic air was 18 degrees warmer (10 degrees Celsius) than normal and seawater was 7 degrees (4 degrees Celsius) above normal, preventing sea ice from forming. Data center scientist Julienne Stroeve blamed natural weather patterns and man-made global warming.



Relacionado com isto, é preciso analisar diligentemente as notícias:

*Scott and Shackleton logbooks prove Antarctic sea ice is not shrinking 100 years after expeditions *



> Antarctic sea ice had barely changed from where it was 100 years ago, scientists have discovered, after poring over the logbooks of great polar explorers such as Robert Falcon Scott and Ernest Shackleton.
> 
> Experts were concerned that ice at the South Pole had declined significantly since the 1950s, which they feared was driven by man-made climate change.
> 
> But new analysis suggests that conditions are now virtually identical to when the Terra Nova and Endurance sailed to the continent in the early 1900s, indicating that declines are part of a natural cycle and not the result of global warming





> The findings demonstrate that the climate of Antarctica fluctuated significantly throughout the 20th century and  indicates that sea ice in the Antarctic is much less sensitive to the effects of climate change than that of the Arctic, which has experienced a dramatic decline during the 20th century.



O que é está omisso? Que a Antártica tem um sistema oceânico-meteorológico muito mais fechado que o Ártico sendo apenas natural que fique menos afetada. Os efeitos mais notórios serão visíveis nos países mais próximos (Austrália, Patagónia chilena e argentina, NZ...) que podem - ou não - receber menos frio.

Para o comum mortal, a notícia pode constituir mais uma 'prova' que o AG não acontece. Mas a realidade é ligeiramente diferente.

---

*During last warming period, Antarctica heated up two to three times more than planet average*


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 23:09)

E menos frio no Artico, menos entradas siberianas no inverno na Europa...

Que é o que tem faltado nos últimos anos...

Digo eu...

E essas entradas frias continentais(conjugado com outros fatores) eram fundamentais para a ocorrência de queda de neve a cotas baixíssimas no nosso Litoral Norte e Centro (até ao final dos anos 80, era relativamente  frequente a queda de neve no Litoral Norte e Centro com intervalos relativamente curtos de 4/5 anos), cuja periodicidade diminuiu consideravelmente a partir dos anos 90. 

Posso estar estar a dizer alguma asneira, mas é a percepção que tenho.


----------



## Norther (7 Dez 2016 às 08:27)

Pois James... aqui pela Cova da Beira antigamente caia a cota 400m que é a cota mínima, no fundo do vale, 2 nevões por ano ate ao final dos anos 90. A partir daí é muito raro ver neve abaixo dos 800m e em pouca quantidade. 
Lembro-me de belos nevões o dia todo, ate ao joelho porque tínhamos ar frio acumulado continental ou as tais Siberianas, com uma frente do Atlântico de SO era um mimo, e isso acontecia muito.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2016 às 08:50)

Felizmente pude ver com os meus olhos o último grande nevão das últimas décadas... bolas estou a ficar velhote...
Saudoso 1997!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2016 às 23:28)

james disse:


> E menos frio no Artico, menos entradas siberianas no inverno na Europa...
> 
> Que é o que tem faltado nos últimos anos...
> 
> ...


Aconteceu no ano passado(ou este ano já não me lembro xd), nevou no litoral centro e norte.


----------



## james (8 Dez 2016 às 01:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aconteceu no ano passado(ou este ano já não me lembro xd), nevou no litoral centro e norte.




Nevou este ano em Fevereiro, mas só acumulou acima dos 700 metros. 
Mas eu estava a referir - me a cotas muito mais baixas, onde outrora nevava com muito mais frequência.  Só para dar um exemplo, nos anos 80 nevou à cota zero com acumulacao 3 ou 4 vezes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2016 às 15:50)

james disse:


> Nevou este ano em Fevereiro, mas só acumulou acima dos 700 metros.
> Mas eu estava a referir - me a cotas muito mais baixas, onde outrora nevava com muito mais frequência.  Só para dar um exemplo, nos anos 80 nevou à cota zero com acumulacao 3 ou 4 vezes.


Pois, o evento foi mais intenso no litoral centro, onde chegou a nevar a cotas 300/400 metros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2016 às 16:06)

*Imagine um bloco de gelo do tamanho da Índia. Em novembro deste ano ele desapareceu*
9 dez 2016 · 09:41
  
A extensão de gelo na Antártida e no Ártico atingiu mínimos históricos em novembro. Isto é reflexo de temperaturas anormais no Ártico, ventos de sul e um oceano quente. Já na Antártida, o gelo recuou rapidamente (mais do que seria habitual) durante o mês passado devido a temperaturas acima da média. No global, a extensão de gelo registada é excecionalmente baixa. Se tivesse de quantificar o gelo que se "perdeu" este ano face à média... pense na Índia e terá uma medida aproximada.







Em novembro de 2016, a extensão de gelo do Ártico era de 9,08 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, a menor alguma vez registada nesta altura do ano, menos 800.000 quilómetros quadrados do que em 2006, ano em que se registou o maior recuo antes do atual, e menos 1,95 milhões de quilómetros quadrados face à média entre 1981 e 2010. A análise é efetuada pelo Centro Nacional de Neve e Gelo norte-americano (NSIDC, na sigla inglesa).

Este ano está a ser excecionalmente quente no Ártico. A temperatura do ar registada este mês esteve acima da média registada entre 1981 e 2010 em todo o oceano ártico, e 10 graus Celsius acima do habitual para esta altura ano junto ao Polo Norte. A isto juntam-se ventos de sul e temperaturas mais elevadas do mar. 

Já na Antártida, o gelo atingiu a sua extensão máxima a 31 de agosto, muito antes do que é normal e tem vindo a recuar desde então, atingindo um novo mínimo recorde em novembro face aos períodos homólogos.

A extensão média da Antártida em novembro foi de 14,54 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, menos um milhão de quilómetros quadrados face ao último mínimo histórico, registado em 1986, e menos 1,81 milhões de quilómetros quadrados do que a média registada entre 1981 e 2010. A justificar este declínio estão temperaturas do ar 2 a 4 graus Celsius acima do habitual no final de outubro e início de novembro.

Em resultado destes fenómenos, a extensão global de gelo em novembro está muito abaixo da média para esta altura do ano.

Se somarmos a diferença entre a extensão média e a registada este ano (1,95 milhões de quilómetros quadrados a menos no Ártico e 1,81 milhões de quilómetros quadrados a menos na Antártida), estamos a olhar para uma extensão de gelo superior à área geográfica da Índia.

Ou seja, o mundo registou em novembro deste ano menos “uma Índia de gelo”. De referir que 2016 pode vir a ser o ano mais quente de que há registo.

No entanto, alerta a NSIDC, a evolução nos dois hemisférios é resultado de geografias e de processos oceânicos e atmosféricos distintos, sendo “pouco provável” que “estes recordes mínimos nos dois hemisférios” estejam relacionados.

Em novembro, a tendência é de que o gelo no Ártico aumente, enquanto a Antártida recua. No seu conjunto, a formação de gelo na Antártida aumentou ligeiramente nas últimas quatro décadas, mas isso não aconteceu nos dois últimos invernos austrais, tendo a extensão de gelo ficado dentro da média ou abaixo para a época.

Os cientistas mostram-se preocupados com estes fenómenos. “Está algo de muito estranho a acontecer”, diz Mark Serreze, diretor do NSIDC, salientando que em alguns dias de novembro a temperatura em determinadas zonas do Ártico esteve 20 graus Celsius acima do que é normal para esta altura do ano. O responsável explicou ainda que o receio dos investigadores é de que e degelo na Antártida contribua para aumentar rapidamente a subida do nível do mar.

De referir que o período de 2011 a 2015 foi o conjunto de cinco anos mais quente desde que há registo, com 2014 e 2015 a serem os anos mais quentes de todos até ao momento. No entanto, segundo a OMM, organização do universo das Nações Unidas, 2016 pode mesmo bater 2014 e 2015.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...bloco24&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2016 às 18:25)

*Aquecimento global: 50 anos para a terceira extinção animal em massa?*
Quem defende a ideia é o biólogo John Wiens. O professor universitário acredita também que a eleição de Donald Trump é um desastre para o planeta.





A fauna e a flora mundial não estão a conseguir fazer face ao aquecimento global, pelo que, no espaço de 50 anos, pode ocorrer a terceira extinção animal em massa na História do planeta Terra.

Numa investigação publicada no “PLOS Biology”, o biólogo John Wiens descobriu que 47% de quase mil espécies sofreram extinções locais associadas às mudanças climáticas. O cientista examinou documentos académicos sobre 976 espécies diferentes de todo o mundo.

“Em praticamente metade das espécies examinadas já houve extinções locais”, afirmou, em declarações citadas pelo “The Independent”. Neste trabalho, John Wiens analisou 716 tipos diferentes de animais e 260 de plantas na Ásia, na Europa, na América do Norte e do Sul, entre outros locais. As conclusões mostraram que houve extinções locais entre 47,1% das espécies.

“O que se mostra é que as espécies não podem de forma tão rápida a conseguirem lidar com uma pequena mudança climática. É esta a grande complicação – mesmo uma pequena mudança na temperatura e eles não lhe conseguem fazer frente”, explica o autor da obra _The ecology of bird communities_.
Fonte


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2016 às 19:26)

*Mitigating the risk of geoengineering: Aerosols could cool the planet without ozone damage*

*Ice ages have been linked to the Earth's wobbly orbit—but when is the next one?*
*
The world's wet regions are getting wetter and the dry regions are getting drier
*
*Cientistas de 15 países alertam para aumento das emissões de metano*

*Electricity bills to rise by $40 from mid next year, Australian Energy Market Commission says*



> "Across the national electricity market the generation mix is changing — with the large-scale renewable energy target leading to substantial investment in wind generation," he said in a statement.
> 
> "This is contributing to the closure of coal-fired plants and increasing wholesale and retail prices."
> 
> The report estimates the closure of Australia's dirtiest coal-fired power plant has added $78 to the national yearly average power bill, $204 in Tasmania and $99 in Victoria.



*World's largest reindeer herd plummets*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2016 às 07:59)

*O Ártico nunca foi tão quente*
14 dez 2016 · 07:33


O Ártico bateu recordes de calor no período de 12 meses terminado em setembro, quando o ar quente desencadeou uma fusão massiva de gelo e neve e atrasou o gelo do inverno, divulgaram cientistas na terça-feira.






A avaliação lúgubre foi feita no relatório sobre o Ártico relativo a 2016, um documento revisto por outros cientistas que não os seus autores, feito por 61 cientistas de todo o mundo, que é publicado pela agência governamental dos EUA para a Atmosfera e os Oceanos (NOAA, na sigla em Inglês).

O documento cobre o período de outubro de 2015 a setembro de 2016, um período em que “a temperatura média anual sobre as áreas terrestres (do Ártico) foi a maior desde que há registos”, como se salientou.

“Raramente se viu o Ártico evidenciar um tão claro, forte ou acentuado sinal de persistente aquecimento e os seus efeitos em cascada no ambiente do que este ano”, afirmou Jeremy Mathis, diretor do programa de investigação sobre o Ártico que está a ser desenvolvido na NOAA.

A região do Ártico continua a aquecer a uma velocidade que é o dobro da do resto do planeta, que também deve ter em 2016 o ano mais quente dos tempos modernos.

Os cientistas climáticos disseram que as razões para o aumento da temperatura incluem a queima dos combustíveis fósseis, que emite gases com efeito de estufa para a atmosfera, bem como a tendência de aquecimento do oceano associada ao El Niño, que terminou em meados do ano mas exacerbou o aquecimento.

A temperatura média anual do Ártico em terra supera em 3,5 graus Celsius (ºC) a registada em 1900.

A temperatura da superfície do mar no pico do verão, em agosto de 2016, esteve 5ºC acima da média do período 1982-2010 nos mares de Barents e Chukchi, bem como nas costas leste e oeste da Groenlândia
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/o-artico-nunca-foi-tao-quente


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2016 às 18:54)




----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2016 às 21:11)

> *What can’t an extreme event attribution tell us?*
> It can’t tell us whether global warming “caused” a specific event.  When most people ask if something caused something else—did global warming cause the Louisiana floods?—they want a yes or no answer. But with global warming and extreme events, *it’s not a yes/no question.*
> 
> Instead, it’s always a question of whether global warming added to the existing mix of ingredients that already make extreme weather happen. Global warming may be _a_ cause for an event, but not _the_ cause—at least not yet.



Mais aqui.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2016 às 19:23)

A NOAA atualizou os dados climáticos deste ano:

https://twitter.com/NOAANCEIclimate

O mais relevante é mesmo isto:


Valeu a brutal anomalia negativa na Ásia para criar uma boa extensão de gelo terrestre. Já os canadianos e os europeus pouco receberam.


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2016 às 22:33)

*China: Carbon dioxide footprint of wealthy households reaches European level*

Novamente, os acordos climáticos são largamente simbólicos sendo impossível haver uma redução realista sem esmagar o estilo de vida/atividade económica de milhares de milhões (e isto teria que incluir a redução da população). O mesmo se aplica à preservação do ecossistema em geral.


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2016 às 23:24)

Simplesmente inacreditável a anomalia existente na zona do Pólo Norte.

Seguimento de Longyearbyen, em Svalbard, normalmente em Dezembro com temperatura -18 a -11°C.
Segue-se com +2°C e chuva!
Anomalia de 17°C a mais.

A anomalia estende-se também à parte norte e oeste da Rússia, e um pouco até à parte do norte do Alaska.
St Peterburg neste momento com +3°C e Petrozavodsk (mais a nordeste) segue com +2°C. Onde as normais sao mais na ordem dos -10°C.

Já o sul da Sibéria, na fronteira com o Kazaquistao, existe uma anomalia muito fria.
Omsk na Sibéria geralmente tem em Dezembro -20 a -12°C. Segue-se com -34°C lá. Anomalia de 18°C a menos.

Surgut mais a norte ainda tem uma anomalia fria mais brutal. Segue neste momento com -50°C! Apesar das normais serem de -21 a -14. O recorde absoluto é de -55, portanto a cidade está proxima do mínimo absoluto. A anomalia é de cerca de 30° a menos!!!!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/ru/surgut/288459/weather-forecast/288459

Vejam a magnitude destas anomalias!
https://img.washingtonpost.com/wp-a...files/2016/12/gfs_t2ma_f_arctic_10.png&w=1484

Nos próximos dias a anomalia quente no Árctico promete continuar imparável. Já a anomalia fria na Sibéria parece mudar de sítio, mais para a direccao da Mongólia, na próxima semana.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2016 às 17:31)

*O Pai Natal está a passar por uma onda de calor no Pólo Norte e a culpa é nossa*
O Árctico está a ter ondas de calor recordes no Inverno também, o que mostra que as novas tendências das alterações climáticas estão aqui para ficar.





(O glacirar de Kronebreen, no arquipélago de Svalbard, na Noruega: há cada vez menos gelo no Árctico)

Este ano, o Pai Natal pode ter de trocar o fato vermelho invernoso por uns calções e uma t-shirt, porque neste Natal o Árctico está a viver uma onda de calor que bate todos os recordes: as temperaturas estão pelo menos 20 graus Celsius acima do normal. Em algumas zonas, estão apenas zero graus – o limiar do degelo.
Durante os meses de Novembro e Dezembro, as temperaturas estiveram sempre cinco graus Celsius mais altas do que a média, depois de um Verão em que o gelo do Árctico se reduziu ao segundo nível mais baixo alguma vez registado deste que os satélites vêem a Terra dos céus, num ano em que houve o fenómeno climático _El Niño._
__Mas esta onda de calor, no início do Natal, é mesmo assim algo inesperado, e tem uma indelével assinatura humana.
Antes da revolução industrial do século XIX, e de a humanidade começar a atirar para a atmosfera dióxido de carbono, que potencia o efeito de estufa, “uma onda de calor como esta seria extremamente rara – algo que se poderia esperar de mil em mil anos”, explicou à BBC Friederike Otto, investigadora no Instituto de Alterações Climáticas da Universidade de Oxford, no Reino Unido.

As observações e modelos usados pelos cientistas apontam sempre para o efeito humano. “Não conseguimos modelar uma onda de calor como esta sem ter um efeito antropogénico”, assegurou Otto.
 A causa directa desta onda de calor parece ser uma tempestade que se formou a Leste da Gronelândia, que transportou ar anormalmente quente para Norte, que fez com que se perdesse uma grande quantidade de gelo no mar, numa altura em que o normal é estar-se a formar mais gelo, diz o _Washington Post._ O Centro Nacional de Dados de Neve e Gelo dos EUA tem informação que mostra que o Árctico perdeu cerca de 148 mil km2 de gelo só na quinta-feira – um pouco menos que as dimensões do Reino Unido. No entanto, estes dados são ainda preliminares.
Mas a subida da temperatura no Árctico, e o papel da actividade humana nessa elevação, é algo que está já bem estudado. O ano de 2016 é o mais quente desde que há registo no Pólo Norte, de acordo com o relatório anual da Agência norte-americana para os Oceanos e a Atmosfera (NOOA) sobre o Árctico, divulgado em meados deste mês. Na verdade, a temperatura no topo do mundo está a subir ao dobro do ritmo do resto do planeta.

“Entre Janeiro e Setembro de 2016, a temperatura à superfície no Árctico foi, de longe, a mais alta observada desde 1900”, disse Jeremy Mathis, que dirige o programa de investigação sobre o Árctico da NOOA, citado pelo _Washington Post_. E os picos de calor já nem sequer são atingidos apenas no Verão: “Houve pontos altos de temperatura em Janeiro, Fevereiro, Outubro e Novembro de 2016. Os recordes de temperatura são batidos também no Inverno. O que estamos a ver é um calor persistente, que dura todo o ano, o que indica que estas tendências estão para ficar.”
Fonte


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2016 às 00:29)




----------



## aoc36 (26 Dez 2016 às 15:43)

Para quem quiser seguir a produçao eletrica e a sua pluição 
https://electricitymap.tmrow.co

ps: nao sei onde devia colocar este post.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2017 às 17:28)

> The average January temperatures in Moscow have climbed almost five degrees between 1880 and 2016, Russia’s Federal Service for Hydrometeorology and Environmental Monitoring reported on Tuesday.
> 
> "That’s the result of global warming," its spokesman said. The warmest January was recorded in 2007 with the average temperature of minus 1.6 degrees Celsius.
> 
> ...



*January in Moscow becomes nearly five degrees warmer in past 136 years*

É sempre bom ter dados de outras fontes 'não ocidentais'.

O Trump diz que o aquecimento global é uma conspiração chinesa. Já a direita 'alternativa' acha que o Putin é uma força positiva 'anti-globalistas'. Ora, o aquecimento global também tem a ver com isso.





Isso era antes. Agora...



... é oficial. O Putin é um globalista 

Na realidade, o Putin pode-se dar ao luxo de ter esta posição já que o impacto para os seus interesses é mínimo:





A Rússia vai cortar na produção para o que preço do petróleo aumente. Mas continua a bater recordes e está num máximo histórico (que conveniente). Em Dezembro eram mais de 11 milhões de barris por dia.

Certo certo é que em 2011, o Wikileaks diziam que a Arábia Saudita estava no limite:



> The US fears that Saudi Arabia, the world's largest crude oil exporter, may not have enough reserves to prevent oil prices escalating, confidential cables from its embassy in Riyadh show.
> 
> The cables, released by WikiLeaks, urge Washington to take seriously a warning from a senior Saudi government oil executive that the kingdom's crude oil reserves may have been overstated by as much as 300bn barrels – nearly 40%.





> However, Sadad al-Husseini, a geologist and former head of exploration at the Saudi oil monopoly Aramco, met the US consul general in Riyadh in November 2007 and told the US diplomat that Aramco's 12.5m barrel-a-day capacity needed to keep a lid on prices could not be reached.



Até ao final de 2016 a Arábia Saudita não conseguiu produzir mais de 11 milhões de barris por dia. Excluindo o consumo próprio, as exportações representam 2/3 da produção e a diminuir constantemente. Quanto petróleo tem na realidade a Arábia Saudita?

Os padrões climáticos para além de complexos são também diferidos. Fica-se à espera do arrefecimento provocado pela atividade mínima do sol.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

Triste...
*Patty foi ao Alasca fotografar os ursos polares e não encontrou neve*
Patty Waymire ficou surpreendida quando, ao chegar ao Alasca com o objectivo de fotografar os ursos polares, deu de caras com um cenário onde a neve não tinha lugar. "Os habitantes disseram-me que estava a ser um Inverno excepcionalmente quente e que a neve ia tardar. É um dos Invernos mais quentes alguma vez registados." A narrativa estava à frente dela, contou ao site The Bored Panda: "A falta de neve e de gelo era tão evidente que contavam a história sem precisar de palavras." Uma das fotografias captadas — _No Snow, No Ice _— valeu-lhe uma menção honrosa num concurso de fotografia da National Geographic. É um registo das consequências do aquecimento global e um alerta para Donald Trump, diz. Patty Waymire gostava de ver o presidente norte-americano eleito a viajar até ao Ártico para perceber o que está a acontecer e "por que razão esse lugar incrivelmente especial deve ser protegido". A mensagem está dada. 
Fonte: Público


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2017 às 21:25)

Passou no outro dia no National Geographic Channel.
Um documentário muito actual e que mostra bem o estado da situação do Clima global. Aconselho a verem.


----------



## Zulo (4 Jan 2017 às 22:08)

Boa noite e um bom ano a todos. No seguimento do post anterior,deixo aqui o documentário completo.



By the way,primeiro comentário em anos de registo...(Sou assíduo mas apenas como espectador!).

Forte abraço


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2017 às 10:20)

*AFINAL ERA MITO. NOVO ESTUDO NEGA QUALQUER DESACELERAÇÃO NO AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL*

5 JANEIRO 2017 // NUNO NORONHA // NOTÍCIAS // COM AGÊNCIAS


 
Cientistas dos Estados Unidos e do Reino Unido concluíram que a suposta "interrupção" do aquecimento global defendida por vários trabalhos científicos se deveu a um erro no cálculo das temperaturas com os velhos métodos de medição.




créditos: AFP
Publicado na revista americana "Science Advances", o estudo confirma as descobertas divulgadas em 2015 pela Administração Nacional Oceânica e Atmosférica dos Estados Unidos (NOAA) que defendiam que, longe de desacelerar, o aquecimento global tinha ganho um impulso desde o início do século.

Tanto o estudo da NOAA como o publicado esta semana na "Science Advances" negam assim a teoria de uma aparente redução na tendência de aumento das temperaturas durante o período 1998-2012, à qual os analistas se referiam como "interrupção" do aquecimento global.


Os investigadores da Universidade de Berkeley e da Universidade de York, nos Estados Unidos e Reino Unido respetivamente, concluíram que essa pausa documentada se deveu a um erro nos métodos anteriores de medição, que calcularam uma temperatura mais quente do que o real. No passado, a temperatura dos oceanos era medida com amostras de água canalizadas através da sala de máquinas dos navios, uma área habitualmente quente. Agora, a temperatura é medida com bóias instaladas diretamente no oceano, razão pela qual os resultados são mais confiáveis.

O estudo constata que enquanto em 1980 80% das amostras eram obtidas através do primeiro método, agora essa mesma percentagem é registada com bóias.

Os defensores da "interrupção" do aquecimento global combinam nos seus estudos os resultados de ambos os métodos.

Além de constatar a origem do mal-entendido, os cientistas de Berkeley e York fizeram um estudo da evolução das temperaturas utilizando separadamente dados obtidos através de bóias, satélites e robôs flutuantes. Os resultados obtidos foram idênticos aos da NOAA.

Desde 2000, o aquecimento dos oceanos acelerou a um ritmo de 0,12 graus centígrados por década, quase o dobro relativamente ao período 1970-1999, quando o aquecimento foi de 0,07 graus a cada dez anos.
http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/noti...-qualquer-desacelaracao-no-aquecimento-global


----------



## lserpa (5 Jan 2017 às 15:21)

Obviamente há aquecimento, cada um atira ao jogo os seu interesses... O problema Principal do aquecimento global é nada mais que a economia... ganância pelo poder e o monopólio... enquanto não for mudado seremos escravos dos nossos erros. Poderá é ser tarde demais quando a humanidade abrir a pestana... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

Pessoalmente proponho a abolição de todas as estações meteorológicas. Quando se quiser ver a temperatura de um qualquer local, usa-se o satélite 

E depois passa-se ao problema seguinte... as estações meteorológicas geralmente não ficam muito tempo no mesmo local.

Escrito isto...



luismeteo3 disse:


> AFINAL ERA MITO. NOVO ESTUDO NEGA QUALQUER DESACELERAÇÃO NO AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL



... a notícia está bastante incompleta. Outras fontes têm tem mais informação (infelizmente há muita má ciência):






70% da Terra é água (que tem muita capacidade de armazenamento de calor). Fala-se pouco da sua temperatura.

O problema das posições catastrofistas...





... é que não têm em conta a economia. Nem todos os recursos energéticos serão consumidos. E não haverá capacidade generalizada para absorver custos energéticos elevados sem que isso afete toda a restante economia (incluindo salários e consequentemente o consumo). São relações complexas de difícil conceptualização, definição e previsão. De qualquer das formas, é improvável que a Terra se torne Vénus. Os pólos já tiveram sem gelo. Para o planeta não é novidade. Já para os humanos é catastrófico (mas não o suficiente para extinguir a espécie).



lserpa disse:


> Poderá é ser tarde demais quando a humanidade abrir a pestana...



A pestana nada tem a ver com isso. Não há é muitas escolhas.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2017 às 20:40)

Felizmente 2017 não deverá ser tão extremo


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jan 2017 às 21:29)

Orion disse:


> ...
> .... Não há é muitas escolhas.



Haver há... o problema são os muitos interesses contrários a essas mesmas escolhas....e que "compram" estudos para negar as alterações climáticas...
O documentário acima colocado, Before the Flood, bem como um outro que está a passar também no NatGeo, o Years Of Living Dangerously, retratam muito bem toda esta problemática.

Agora, obviamente que combater as alterações climáticas passa por, obrigatoriamente, à alteração de comportamentos dos países mais civilizados (e mais poluidores), desde a adopção de energias alternativas, à própria alteração do regime alimentar  e outros... E isto não é fácil não senhor....

Agora, quando outros países (Índia por exemplo), chegarem a um nível de vida mais próximo de nós, por exemplo (com electricidade a chegar a toda a população, com maior número de carros, com maiores necessidades de alimentação), vão obrigatoriamente emitir maiores quantidades de poluentes... (maior consumo de carvão para a electricidade... maior gastos de petróleo...etc...)... imagine-se agora os milhões de população da Índia... e retira-se daí o aumento exponencial dos gases efeito de estufa referentes a essa subida de nível de vida, que vai acontecer mais tarde ou mais cedo... 

As perspectivas não são boas....


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2017 às 22:24)

ecobcg disse:


> o problema são os muitos interesses contrários a essas mesmas escolhas....e que "compram" estudos para negar as alterações climáticas...



O Di Caprio está em todas. Em 2006 fez um filme sobre os diamantes de sangue. Parecendo que não os diamantes de sangue estão intimamente relacionados com o aquecimento global. De que forma? As empresas fazem tudo e mais alguma coisa para dar às pessoas aquilo que querem ao mesmo tempo que tentam esticar os lucros. No caso do aquecimento global é energia barata (fóssil).



ecobcg disse:


> Agora, obviamente que combater as alterações climáticas passa por, obrigatoriamente, à alteração de comportamentos dos países mais civilizados (e mais poluidores), desde a adopção de energias alternativas, à própria alteração do regime alimentar e outros... E isto não é fácil não senhor....



A indústria pesada há muito que deixou o mundo desenvolvido. Temos o 'luxo' de nos preocupar com o ambiente quando beneficiamos - direta ou indiretamente - da destruição do ambiente dos outros.

Nenhum país sairá da pobreza com energia cara e sem indústria. Barragens, turbinas, fusão nuclear, painéis solares... está tudo no mesmo saco de irrealismo. As baterias de lítio são extremamente poluidoras. Isso quando não rebentam.



ecobcg disse:


> Agora, quando outros países (Índia por exemplo), chegarem a um nível de vida mais próximo de nós, por exemplo (com electricidade a chegar a toda a população, com maior número de carros, com maiores necessidades de alimentação), vão obrigatoriamente emitir maiores quantidades de poluentes... (maior consumo de carvão para a electricidade... maior gastos de petróleo...etc...)... imagine-se agora os milhões de população da Índia... e retira-se daí o aumento exponencial dos gases efeito de estufa referentes a essa subida de nível de vida, que vai acontecer mais tarde ou mais cedo...



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ay-that-humans-are-creating-greenhouse-gases/

É transversal a tudo. Desde o CO2 até à destruição ambiental.



ecobcg disse:


> As perspectivas não são boas....



Claro que não. As próximas décadas serão deveras interessantes. E nem é pelo aquecimento global. O monte de lixo que há nos oceanos, as perfurações de petróleo no ártico (quando houver um derrame a -30º e em escuridão 20 horas vai ser lindo), proliferação de centrais nucleares em países cronicamente instáveis (Turquia, países do Golfo, Irão...), vulcões situados em locais inconvenientes...

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/12/supervolcano-campi-flegrei-stirs-under-naples-italy/

Face a diversos problemas vai-se ter que priorizar. E os que têm características menos salientes (como o aquecimento global) irão ficar para segundo plano. Até porque os maiores prejudicados serão os que usam as energias mais poluidoras (os pobres).

Em qualquer alteração climática há beneficiados e prejudicados. Para os países do Ártico é bom. Já para as zonas temperadas será péssimo. O ártico será a próxima oportunidade de investimento. Haverá uma destruição ambiental massiva. Mas a malta precisa de dinheiro, desde o barão capitalista até ao comum mortal. Haverá um boom em investigação para que os materiais resistam ao clima. Alguns ficarão muito ricos.

Quando a Jonet disse que a malta devia comer menos peixe ou carne foi o caos. Mas quando outras pessoas dizem o mesmo na TV não há problema. Decidam-se


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2017 às 15:22)

*Icebergue com 5 mil quilómetros quadrados poderá desprender-se da Antártida*
6 jan 2017 · 11:57

Um icebergue de cerca de 5.000 quilómetros quadrados, considerado um dos dez maiores jamais registados, está perto de se desprender da Antártida, alertam cientistas da Universidade de Swansea, no País de Gales, Reino Unido.







Uma comprida fenda no segmento Larsen C, uma das três existentes na barreira de gelo Larsen, aumentou rapidamente no mês de dezembro e neste momento o icebergue está preso à plataforma por apenas 20 quilómetros de gelo.

O Larsen C, de 350 metros de espessura, está localizado na costa oriental da península antártica e ajuda a travar o fluxo dos glaciares - rios de gelo - que estão por detrás.

Trata-se da maior plataforma de gelo no norte da Antártida.

As plataformas de gelo são as porções da Antártida em que a camada de gelo está sobre o oceano e não sobre o solo.

Segundo os especialistas, trata-se de um pedaço de gelo cuja extensão equivaleria a um quarto do território do País de Gales, pelo que o seu desprendimento poderia provocar outros no futuro.

Há muitos anos que os investigadores têm observado a fenda no Larsen C, atenção que aumentou após o colapso do Larsen A - o segmento mais pequeno - em 1995 e do Larsen B, que se desintegrou quase totalmente em 2002.

"Se [o icebergue do Larsen C] não se desprender nos próximos meses, ficarei espantado", disse à estação de televisão britânica BBC o professor Adrian Luckman, da Universidade de Swansea.

Segundo explicou, os cientistas observaram o aumento da fenda através de imagens do satélite Esa Sentinel.

Luckman sublinhou tratar-se de um fenómeno geográfico e não climático, uma vez que a fenda existe há décadas, mas aprofundou-se agora.

A preocupação dos cientistas é a possibilidade de, se o Icebergue se desprender, os glaciares acelerarem o seu movimento em direção ao mar, o que teria um impacto no nível dos oceanos.

Segundo estimativas dos especialistas, se o gelo retido pela barreira Larsen C chegar ao mar, o nível dos oceanos poderá subir cerca de dez centímetros.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...s-quadrados-podera-desprender-se-da-antartida


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2017 às 17:27)

> If society continues to pump greenhouse gases into the atmosphere at the current rate, Americans later this century will have to endure, on average, about 15 daily maximum temperature records for every time that the mercury notches a record low, new research indicates.
> 
> That ratio of record highs to record lows could also turn out to be much higher if the pace of emissions increases and produces even more warming, according to the study led by scientists at the National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR).
> 
> ...





> Instead, record high temperatures have already become a common occurrence in much of the country. The ratio of record highs to lows has averaged about 2 to 1 over the first decade of the 21st century, but there is considerable year-to-year variation. The ratio was about 5 to 1 in 2012, dropping to about 1 to 1 in 2013 and 2014, then almost 3 to 1 in 2015. The unusual warmth of 2016, resulting from both climate change and natural patterns such as El Niño, has led to 24,519 record daily maximums vs. 3,970 record daily minimums—a ratio of about 6 to 1.



https://www2.ucar.edu/atmosnews/news/124082/days-record-breaking-heat-ahead


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2017 às 20:07)

Cá vão mais uns gráficos...






Dizem que há sinais positivos porque as emissões estagnaram. Como já escrevi, eu acho negativo porque as emissões estão diretamente relacionadas com a atividade económica.

A China já começou a cortar no consumo de carvão. Ainda está numa liga própria.






Tendo em conta a dimensão populacional é muito difícil - impossível - cortar nas emissões. Reduções bruscas há, claro. Veja-se a Rússia (ex-URSS) nos anos 90. Quais foram as consequências no PIB/estilo de vida da população aquando da dissolução da URSS?






A Rússia continua a ter emissões elevadas porque é um petroestado. Já os EUA são enormes e os gastos inerentes ao transportes são massivos (algo que é menor na Europa).

Mesmo que não houvesse interesses, a inércia continuaria igual:






O petróleo reina. Mesmo na UE.

E vou mais além. A construção de centrais nucleares é louca na China mas no mundo desenvolvido estagnou ou está a ser reduzida. Não há guito para desmantelar as antigas e construir as novas. Das duas uma. Ou vai-se apostar nas renováveis e o custo da energia vai subir (bastante) ou vai-se esticar a vida das centrais até ao extremo e se irá voltar ao carvão e/ou gás natural.






Termino com isto...



> Four big international companies, including the oil giant Exxon Mobil, said yesterday that they would give Stanford University $225 million over 10 years for research on ways to meet growing energy needs without worsening global warming.



*Exxon-Led Group Is Giving A Climate Grant to Stanford*

... e escrevendo que há interesses em todo o lado. Tivemos há bem pouco tempo um PM muito dado a energias renováveis com especial ênfase em barragens. Não tenho dúvidas nenhumas que o Sócrates era um ambientalista ferrenho 

Não vejo em lado nenhum falta de chamadas de atenção. Há cimeiras e acordos periodicamente. A queixa é que não se faz o suficiente. E novamente, porque será?


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2017 às 22:48)




----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2017 às 21:19)

*The Next ‘Little Ice Age’ Is Already Here, Russian Scientist Claims*

*Abrupt climate change could follow collapse of Earth’s oceanic conveyor belt *

No que concerne ao pedaço de gelo de 5000 km2 que se pode desprender da Antártica, ele localiza-se no Larsen C...











... que fica na Península Antártica. A mesma que não aqueceu nos últimos 18 anos.

Com esse desprendimento a Larson (ou Larsen) C pode perder quase 10% da sua área. Em 2002 boa parte da Larson B colapsou (e antes a Larson A):


O pedaço de gelo tinha 200 metros de espessura, 3250 km2. Até 2020 prevê-se que a Larsen B deixe de existir. É, ou era, gelo com mais de 10000 anos.

Paralelamente, o gelo na Gronelândia está acima da média. Já o gelo ártico continua muito abaixo do que seria de esperar.

*The Arctic is showing stunning winter warmth, and these scientists think they know why*


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2017 às 20:10)

*Switzerland Just Had the Worst Month for Skiing in 100 Years*


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2017 às 00:36)




----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2017 às 00:51)




----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2017 às 16:25)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...tralians-say-their-lives-are-already-affected


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 15:19)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  7 hHá 7 horas
It is much too warm right now over the North Pole and through much of Canada. 2 m temperature anomalies + 20-30 °C above climatology!










0 resposta2 retweets2 curtiram


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2017 às 18:30)

Atualização mensal e anual das temperaturas globais, abrangência da criosfera...

https://twitter.com/NOAANCEIclimate


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2017 às 22:43)

> The last time the world was definitely warmer than today? Some 125,000 years ago based on paleoclimatic data from tree rings, ice cores, sediments and other ways of examining Earth's history, said NASA climate scientist Gavin Schmidt said.
> 
> The average temperature across the Earth's land and ocean surfaces in 2016 was 58.69 degrees, a whopping 1.69 degrees above average, according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA). It was largest margin by which an annual global temperature record has ever been broken, NOAA said.





> The record warmth was 80-90% the result of the long-term climate trend and 10% the result of the natural El Niño climate pattern, Schmidt said.



USAT


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 15:40)

*Antarctic ice crack forces temporary base evacuation*

A rapidly growing crack in an Antarctic ice shelf is forcing a temporary evacuation of scientists at a research base operated by the British Antarctic Survey (BAS).

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...crack-forces-temporary-base-evacuation/78257/


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 15:51)

*Keraunos* ‏@KeraunosObs  5 hHá 5 horas
La faille sur la barrière Larsen C s'est encore agrandie de 10 km depuis le 1er janvier en #Antarctique http://www.projectmidas.org/blog/larsen-c-rift-continues-to-grow/… #climat





1 resposta14 retweets10 curtiram


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2017 às 19:13)

*Cazatormentas.net *@ecazatormentas
De nuevo, ¿tendrá algo que ver un Mar Mediterráneo más cálido de lo normal con las históricas nevadas caídas? Lo parece @AEMET_Esp


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 23:18)

*Lisboa prepara-se para calor e chuva extremos no futuro*

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...calor-e-chuva-extremos-no-futuro-5617211.html

Sim, temos vindo a assistir a episódios de chuva extrema, o último em 2008. Se isso vai ser cada vez mais comum? Quem sabe, não prevejo o futuro. Contudo, as tais inundações em Lisboa em 2014, 2015, etc não foram valores nada de mais, o único problema aqui é um péssimo sistema de drenagem e o desordenamento do território da capital e subúrbios. No final século passado, não se preocupavam com nada e construíam prédios em tudo o que era sítio, até leitos de cheia contam. Querem que a água vá para onde quando encanam ribeiras? Para as sarjetas entupidas? Para as sarjetas mal colocadas?

Quanto às ondas de calor, já se tem notado o seu aumento nos últimos anos, não é nada de novo.

Outra coisa sobre o DN é resumir Portugal a Lisboa... enfim.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Lisboa prepara-se para calor e chuva extremos no futuro*
> 
> http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...calor-e-chuva-extremos-no-futuro-5617211.html
> 
> ...


Já se tem notado isso, por exemplo em novembro de 2016, grande parte da chuva concentrou-se na última semana, o acumulado de dezembro na zona de Lisboa também se concentrou em poucos dias, outra consequência é as grandes assimetrias de precipitação em Portugal como se verificou no inverno passado, o norte com chuva extrema em alguns locais e seca na região sul. No verão, as temperaturas vão sendo cada vez mais elevadas, mas penso que será pior na sua duração tal como aconteceu o ano passado, aqui na minha zona praticamente era raro o dia que descia para baixo dos 35ºC. Infelizmente, Portugal vai ser um dos países que mais vai sofrer com as alterações climáticas.

Off topic:
Quanto a isso, de resumir Portugal a Lisboa, aproveito para dizer que sempre foi assim e sempre será, não é só o DN, para muitos Portugal é só o litoral, o resto é esquecido, é uma das coisas que mais me entristece e tendo Espanha aqui ao lado dá logo para perceber que é tudo completamente diferente.


----------



## Kispo (24 Jan 2017 às 01:57)

Continuem a cortar no número de estações meteorológicas que servem de base para o cálculo da temperatura média do planeta à superfície que vamos longe...

Já agora coloquem mais destas que o aquecimento ainda acelera mais... só interesses e corrupção pelo meio... e chamam a isto ciência? miséria...







http://www.drroyspencer.com/2017/01...t-address-the-temperature-record-controversy/

Há quase 20 anos que a temperatura média do planeta não aumenta. Neste 2016, segundo os satélites, não houve aquecimento estatisticamente significativo do planeta comparativamente a 1998.

De realçar, que tanto 1998 como 2016, foram anos de El Niño fortíssimos e que foram semelhantes em matéria de temperatura global à superfície no planeta.

Já agora: "Surface data have errors the satellite data don’t have, adjustments much larger than the satellite adjustments, and their global sampling is rather poor." by Dr. Roy Spencer.

São cada vez menos o número de estações meteorológicas que servem de base para os dados de temperatura global da religião do aquecimento global antropogénico... chegará a altura em que não dará para inventar mais aquecimento global...

Já o CO2 continua a aumentar sem parar... bravo.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2017 às 05:43)

O Roy Spencer tem umas premissas anedóticas mas é verdade que não há estações meteorológicas suficientes (70% da Terra é água) e a instalação de muitas deixa a desejar. Ainda há isto:


O problema do satélite reside na forma como é analisada (e sim, há mais que 1 registo sendo o UAH o do Spencer):






Novamente é um tópico extremamente complexo e as pessoas tendem a não ter o panorama completo (para se depois se decidir). Vejo de tudo por aí. Pessoas que criticam os modelos meteorológicos/climatológicos quando não sabem peva sobre o seu funcionamento e limitações, pessoas que interpretam eventos isolados (por exemplo a neve no norte de África) como prova de que não existe aquecimento global, pessoas que vêem os registos passados e acham que como já aconteceu não haverá consequências de maior, que como há interesses 'globalistas' (que há) a noção de aquecimento global é uma cabala...

Tanto o Spencer como o Christy, o parceiro cético do primeiro - reportagem acerca dele aqui, escreveram que 2016 foi o ano mais quente mas estatisticamente é um empate. A tendência de aquecimento é de 0.12º por década, o que estatisticamente também não é muito notório. O Christy acha que os modelos estão a exagerar no aquecimento. É uma afirmação minimamente razoável.

Neste assunto há que ter paciência e ver como é que a coisa corre. Em 2012 o gelo ártico quebrou recordes mínimos. Mas em 2013 recuperou. Tanto recuperou que já se falava em arrefecimento global. 4 anos depois e o gelo não está muito melhor.

Algumas coisas são certas:

 Mesmo que ocorra um qualquer arrefecimento global não atribuível a erupções vulcânicas continuará a ser uma questão se foi consequência indireta do CO2 ou se faz parte da variabilidade normal (os céticos ganhariam o ímpeto);

 Está-se no ciclo solar mais fraco dos últimos 100 anos. Há quem diga que para 2030 virá uma idade do gelo. Outros dizem que o arrefecimento será limitado:



> The new study used a climate model to simulate conditions between 2050 and 2099 under the RCP 8.5 scenario (which assumes 'high-end' future carbon concentrations), but crucially includes a solar output decreasing to Maunder Minimum levels.
> 
> Like other studies, they found the global impact from reduced solar output was relatively small - with a cooling effect of around -0.1 °C. This is much smaller than the amount of warming expected due to greenhouse gases, which is several degrees for this experiment.
> 
> On a regional level, the study found a bigger cooling effect for northern Europe, the UK and eastern parts of North America - particularly during winter. For example, for northern Europe the cooling is in the range -0.4 to -0.8 °C.



Neste tópico o exemplo mais conhecido é o mínimo de Maunder. Ao contrário da narrativa comum há quem diga que foram erupções vulcânicas que, através de feedback positivo, arrefeceram o clima.

 Mais cedo ou mais tarde, os défices ambientais e energéticos vão atingir proporções catastróficas. Por exemplo, a produção de petróleo convencional (e tendencialmente barato) está a cair.





As descobertas de reservas estão a ser prejudicadas não só pelo baixo preço. 2014 foi o pior ano desde 1992. 2015 foi o pior ano desde há 60 anos. Este relatório apresenta um cenário abismal.






Mesmo que certas fontes de petróleo se tornem mais baratas (como o xisto) não há muitas opções. Mais guerras no Médio Oriente e mais produção no oceano e no ártico.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2017 às 19:11)

Adoro ver os "alternative facts" (factos alternativos) que algumas pessoas gostam de apresentar.

Realmente vivemos numa época em que tudo é possível, qualquer coisa pode ser provada, seja o aquecimento global por milhares de cientistas, seja a ausencia deste pela minoria dos cépticos. Seja em termos políticos. Que festa!

Quanto ao consenso mundial, que é baseado em publicacoes peer-reviewed, essas sao "fake news".
Que festa!

Até já quando vivia na Islandia, local onde a conspiracao mundial é mais acentuada, o consenso naquele pequeno país é de um aquecimento climático brutal, mais rápido do que na maioria do planeta. E o aquecimento continua nesta década. Quer-se dizer, os cépticos vao dizer que os islandeses também fazem parte da conspiracao. E já agora, os austríacos, onde vivo, também fazem parte da mesma conspiracao. Está tudo enganado. Que festa!

Já agora devo dizer que toda a malta está errada, na verdade a Terra é plana e oca por dentro, os americanos nunca aterraram na lua, a evolucao por seleccao natural nao existe, e o mundo foi criado há 5000 anos. Vou criar a minha própria versao da verdade, os meus "alternative facts".

Para que fique claro, o meu comentário é somente ironia amigável. Conheco vários cientistas que fazem investigacao em climatologia. Seria impossível todos estarem a mentir ou estarem errados. Depois, também faco registos meteoreológicos desde há 25 anos. Portanto, a minha posicao é que o aquecimento global existe e é causado pelo aumento dpo CO2.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

> A record of the year average temperature was registered in the Arctic in 2016, as the temperatures level was by 4.2 degrees higher the norm, Boris Birman of the Russian meteorology center, Hydrometcenter of Russia, told TASS on Tuesday.
> 
> "The average temperature in the Arctic in 2016 made minus 8.1 degrees, which means it was higher the previous record of 2011 by 0.9 degrees, and 4.2 degrees above the norm," the scientist said. "That was the warmest year registered in the studies, which continue from 1891."



http://tass.com/economy/927072



irpsit disse:


> Já agora devo dizer que toda a malta está errada, na verdade a Terra é plana e oca por dentro, os americanos nunca aterraram na lua, a evolucao por seleccao natural nao existe, e o mundo foi criado há 5000 anos.



Por mais apelativo que seja, isso não é oposição construtiva. Só serve para extremar ainda mais as posições. 

É inevitável que qualquer dissidente provoque uma elevada frustração. Isso acontece em qualquer assunto em que há uma opinião mais ou menos estabelecida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2017 às 23:48)

*O nível do mar poderá aumentar mais depressa do que era esperado*
24 jan 2017 · 23:06

O aumento do nível do mar até ao final do século poderá ser mais rápido do que o previsto, adverte a agência Oceânica norte-americana, alertando para um risco acrescido de inundações devastadoras se acontecer um cenário extremo.






Tendo em conta os últimos estudos e observações, nomeadamente sobre o gelo da Antártida e a sua instabilidade, a Administração Nacional Oceânica e Atmosférica (NOAA) considera “plausível” um aumento do nível das águas “de 2 a 2,7 metros até 2100″.

Os autores do relatório da NOAA recomendam “rever em alta o cenário extremo da subida do nível médio do mar de 2,5 metros até 2100″ previsto num relatório publicado em 2014.

Robert Kopp, professor na Universidade Rutgers, precisou em declarações à agência France Presse que uma subida daquela amplitude poderá acontecer com “o pior cenário em termos de emissões de gases com efeitos de estufa”.

Ou seja, se nada for feito para os reduzir, o que poderá levar a um aumento das temperaturas de três a cinco graus Celsius em relação à era pré-industrial.

Os especialistas também reviram em alta a estimativa da subida mínima do nível do mar, de 0,1 a 0,3 metros até ao final do século, após terem analisado dados sobre a amplitude das marés e variações na altura em relação ao nível médio das águas do mar medidas por satélites durante 25 anos.

O relatório visa sobretudo determinar os possíveis riscos de inundação das zonas costeiras norte-americanas e ajudar as autoridades a prepararem-se.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ra-aumentar-mais-depressa-do-que-era-esperado


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 01:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> adverte a agência Oceânica norte-americana, alertando para um risco acrescido de inundações devastadoras se acontecer um cenário extremo.





luismeteo3 disse:


> considera “plausível” um aumento do nível das águas “de 2 a 2,7 metros até 2100″.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Ou seja, se nada for feito para os reduzir, o que poderá levar a um aumento das temperaturas de três a cinco graus Celsius em relação à era pré-industrial.



Vou deixar a minha recomendação...

Pessoalmente prefiro que este tópico se cinja a observações (quer a favor quer contra o AG) e discussões críticas acerca das previsões (quer a favor quer contra). Esse tipo de notícias alarmistas é _fear porn_ e deve ser evitado/publicado sempre que possível para que a discussão fique mais enriquecedora e não derive para fantasias. 

O IPCC tem vários cenários. O mesmo se faz, por exemplo, com o crescimento da população. Não quer dizer que se vai concretizar.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 01:45)

Encontrei o original...



> The report by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) set the "extreme" scenario of global average sea level rise by 2100 to 8.2 feet (2.5 meters), up half a meter from the last estimate issued in 2012.
> 
> "We raised the upper limit of our scenarios," lead author William Sweet told AFP.
> 
> "It is possible. It has a very low probability. But we can't discount it entirely."





> But the big question remains: how soon? Researchers do not know how soon the seas will rise, and whether they will hit these levels in this century or beyond.
> 
> "We are not projecting anything. Everything is dependent on the amount of future heating, ocean and atmospheric heating," explained Sweet.





> "The world's ocean is not going to rise like water in a bathtub," said Sweet.



... que é, felizmente, mais esclarecedor.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jan 2017 às 10:08)

irpsit disse:


> Adoro ver os "alternative facts" (factos alternativos) que algumas pessoas gostam de apresentar.
> 
> Realmente vivemos numa época em que tudo é possível, qualquer coisa pode ser provada, seja o aquecimento global por milhares de cientistas, seja a ausencia deste pela minoria dos cépticos. Seja em termos políticos. Que festa!
> 
> ...



So um louco e que nao acredita na accao brutal que o Homem esta a ter no clima!


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 10:27)

Na minha opinião, continua a dar - se a ideia que o aquecimento global ( que existe por acção por acção do homem e conjugado com fatores naturais, que potenciam ainda mais o seu efeito) se trata de um processo em que o mundo vai ficar mais quente e nada mais.

Para mim, nada mais errado, não é por aumentos médios de 0.5, vá lá ou até 1 grau que o mundo vai ficar uma torradeira.
Pelo contrário, se o aquecimento global se cingisse a meramente a isso, não havia problema de maior.

O problema, do que já eu tenho lido sobre isso,  é dos perigosos desequilíbrios  que essa aparente pequena alteração pode trazer.
E aqui é que reside a génese do problema, este processo pode levar a alterações climáticas com potenciação de determinados padrões já de si agrestes  em determinadas regiões,  padrões fora de época, Eventos mais extremos em latitudes médias ( esta é para nós), alterações nos equilíbrios dos ecossistemas ou da acidez da água ( muito preocupante) , etc.

Uma época da história relativamente recente que poderíamos de certa forma comparar é aquele negro período no pós - primeira e segunda guerra mundiais.
Há quem diga que teve uma forte influência no conturbado período climático que se seguiu. O que é certo é que por cá tivemos um período prolongado de fortes anomalias climáticas e meteorológicas, como secas de 3 anos,  nevões gigantescos por todos os cantos do país,  ciclones ( o de 1941) com uma intensidade incrível,  um tornado devastador , uma aurora boreal nos anos 50, etc.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2017 às 10:45)

Orion disse:


> Vou deixar a minha recomendação...
> 
> Pessoalmente prefiro que este tópico se cinja a observações (quer a favor quer contra o AG) e discussões críticas acerca das previsões (quer a favor quer contra). Esse tipo de notícias alarmistas é _fear porn_ e deve ser evitado/publicado sempre que possível para que a discussão fique mais enriquecedora e não derive para fantasias.
> 
> O IPCC tem vários cenários. O mesmo se faz, por exemplo, com o crescimento da população. Não quer dizer que se vai concretizar.


Pois mas para mim não é fear porn. É uma noticia interessante, mas para a próxima não posto nada.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

*Portugal teve perdas de €6,8 mil milhões devido a alterações climáticas *

Para os interessados, o relatório está aqui.



james disse:


> Na minha opinião, continua a dar - se a ideia que o aquecimento global ( que existe por acção por acção do homem e conjugado com fatores naturais, que potenciam ainda mais o seu efeito) se trata de um processo em que o mundo vai ficar mais quente e nada mais.
> 
> Para mim, nada mais errado, não é por aumentos médios de 0.5, vá lá ou até 1 grau que o mundo vai ficar uma torradeira.
> Pelo contrário, se o aquecimento global se cingisse a meramente a isso, não havia problema de maior.
> ...





Só uma coisa...



james disse:


> Há quem diga que teve uma forte influência no conturbado período climático que se seguiu. O que é certo é que por cá tivemos um período prolongado de fortes anomalias climáticas e meteorológicas, como secas de 3 anos, nevões gigantescos por todos os cantos do país, ciclones ( o de 1941) com uma intensidade incrível, um tornado devastador , uma aurora boreal nos anos 50, etc.



A aurora está no contexto errado 



luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois mas para mim não é fear porn. É uma noticia interessante, mas para a próxima não posto nada.



Aqui nada decido. Deixei a minha recomendação e o racional subjacente. Continua a haver a mesma liberdade


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2017 às 20:10)

O James Hansen, mesmo sendo uma pessoa controversa, apresentou um artigo científico, em conjunto com a NASA e uma dezena de instituicoes e universidades americanas, em que atingindo o limiar dos 2°C (e já nao estámos assim muito longe deste) a subida dos níveis do mar pode ser exponencial em vez de linear e atingir níveis de vários metros (em vez de somente um metro) em 2100, numa altura em que a geracao dos nossos filhos ainda irá experienciar provavelmente.

http://www.atmos-chem-phys.net/16/3761/2016/

Se uma guerra na Síria, com 1 milhao de refugiados na Europa, já causou a crise que vemos, imaginem os muitos mais milhoes de refugiados de países e cidades como o Bangladesh, Holanda, Sidney, Nova Iorque, Londres, etc... seria o fim da civilizacao e a entrada numa nova idade das trevas.
http://www.atmos-chem-phys.net/16/3761/2016/
Portanto nao digam que é alarido. A possibilidade é elevada e baseada em estudos cientificos peer-reviewed, e mesmo o consenso de uma subida de 1 metro já é catastofico e uma ameaca para a estabilidade da nossa civilizacao

O problema é que este problema é tao gigantesco, e as solucoes parecem tao dificeis de se por em prática, que hoje em dia há um numero crescente de pessoas a enterrar a cabeca na areia, e a empurrar a batata quente (ou a bomba) para debaixo do tapete.

Já chega de ser tempo de discutir se os cientistas estao ou nao errados. É uma perigosa perda de tempo. È tempo é de tomar accao. Accao dramática, nao só de reduzir o impacto destas mudancas, mas preparar a nossa vida (e a dos nossos filhos) para o cenário catastrófico que provavelmente virá.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

irpsit disse:


> O problema é que este problema é tao gigantesco, e as solucoes parecem tao dificeis de se por em prática, que hoje em dia há um numero crescente de pessoas a enterrar a cabeca na areia, e a empurrar a batata quente (ou a bomba) para debaixo do tapete.
> 
> Já chega de ser tempo de discutir se os cientistas estao ou nao errados. É uma perigosa perda de tempo. È tempo é de tomar accao. Accao dramática, nao só de reduzir o impacto destas mudancas, mas preparar a nossa vida (e a dos nossos filhos) para o cenário catastrófico que provavelmente virá.



Que tipo de alterações se deve fazer?


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 21:11)

O problema é ignorância. Não se tem a certeza das consequências das ações.



> "To find decades of broadening, rather than intensification, profoundly impacts our understanding of the Agulhas Current and its future role in climate change," said study co-author Shane Elipot, a UM Rosenstiel School associate scientist. "Increased eddying and meandering could act to decrease poleward heat transport, while increasing coastal upwelling and the exchange of pollutants and larvae across the current from the coast to the open ocean."



*Study finds major ocean current is widening as climate warms*



> The study looked at data from satellites and ocean sensors off Miami that have tracked what's known as the Atlantic overturning circulation for more than a decade. Together they show a definite slowdown since 2004, confirming a trend suspected before then from spottier data.
> 
> Looking at other observations to determine the cause, the researchers ruled out what had been the prime suspect until now: that massive melting and freshening in the North Atlantic could stop water from sinking and put the brakes on the overturning circulation, which moves warmer water north along the ocean's surface and sends cold water southward at depths.





> Instead, the authors saw a surprising connection with a current around the southern tip of South Africa. In what's known as the Agulhas Current, warm Indian Ocean water flows south along the African coast and around the continent's tip toward the Atlantic, but then makes a sharp turn back to join the stormy southern circumpolar current. Warm water that escapes into the Atlantic around the cape of South Africa is known as the Agulhas Leakage. The new research shows the amount of leakage changes with the quantity of heat transported northward by the overturning circulation.



*Atlantic Ocean's slowdown tied to changes in the Southern Hemisphere
*


> It might not have been accurate, but it wasn’t complete fantasy either. There are signs in the paleoclimate record that melting ice sheets may have once slowed or stopped the AMOC for decades at a time — triggering massive shifts in monsoon rainfall in Africa and India, changes in hurricane patterns, and even mini ice ages.
> 
> Most climate projections assume that the AMOC might weaken, but would still persist even as global temperatures creep steadily upward. But climate scientist Wei Liu at Yale University suspects that these models overestimate the AMOC’s stability, according to a new study recently published in the journal Science Advances.



*Climate change may shut down a current that keeps the North Atlantic warm*

São sistemas de incontável complexidade. Fosse tão simples como olhar para os anéis das árvores.

Uma mini era glaciar seria tão ou mais catastrófica que o gradual aquecimento global.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 23:05)

A seguir vai ser a NOAA e a NASA.


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Orion disse:


> Para os interessados, o relatório está aqui.



É um relatório massivo do qual só vou publicar algumas imagens.



Orion disse:


> *Portugal teve perdas de €6,8 mil milhões devido a alterações climáticas *










Orion disse:


> O IPCC tem vários cenários. O mesmo se faz, por exemplo, com o crescimento da população. Não quer dizer que se vai concretizar.



Muita gente fala sobre pedaços de informação mas pouco falam sobre a totalidade da informação. Estas são algumas limitações inerentes às previsões climáticas:














As projeções do IPCC...






... são como as da população mundial...






... na medida em que se traçam cenários consoante diferentes variáveis. No caso do clima, tão ou mais importante que o CO2 é o radiative forcing. Obviamente que as piores projeções usam as piores variáveis. Mas é desonestidade intelectual usar as mais exageradas para tentar descredibilizar toda a discussão.

O que não faltam nos relatórios são imagens destas:






O problema de todas as projeções é que têm sempre dados potencialmente irrealistas. No caso do AG são as emissões constantes/crescimento infinito. Num blog cético abordaram, e bem, isso. Obviamente que as projeções futuras dependem do passado. Assume-se crescimento infinito porque nas últimas décadas o mesmo tem sido quase exponencial:






E depois ainda há as expectativas irrealistas. Se o mundo está a aquecer não pode haver frio em lado nenhum, tem que haver seca eterna em todo o lado... O mundo real não é assim. Exemplos:

 A vegetação tem crescido e consumido mais CO2 devido ao seu aumento na atmosfera mas não há evidências que isso continuará indefinidamente. As florestas são os principais consumidores de carbono. Do meu conhecimento elas não estão a aumentar;

 Nos locais onde já não há neve e está a crescer vegetação já houve um brutal desequilíbrio na temperatura. As ervas nunca refletirão a mesma radiação solar que o gelo;

 Os desiquilíbrios regionais aparecerão sempre primeiro. Por exemplo, o gelo ártico estará sempre muito mais vulnerável que o antártico. Zonas cronicamente afetadas por anticiclones semi-estacionários não devem realisticamente esperar grandes melhoras. As zonas mais frias serão as mais afetadas devido às mais maiores flutuações... As coisas não acontecem todas ao mesmo tempo...











... nem os desastres serão exponenciais:






Além de que os fenómenos podem ser caracterizados na sua intensidade e frequência:






Termino com mais projeções...











... e volto a publicar o estudo dos australianos:






Faltam 13 anos para 2030. Só com mais observações é que o cenário realista (entre as várias projeções) se vai compondo. É muito difícil estimar as emissões de CO2 (porque há sempre aldrabices) mas em 2015 as emissões estagnaram. Ver-se-á as de 2016:

*Fossil-fuel CO2 emissions nearly stable for third year in row *(Novembro)



> After zero growth in emissions last year, researchers at the University of East Anglia (UEA) have forecast a rise of just 0.2% for 2016, signalling a break from the average 2.3% year-on-year increases in CO2 output from fossil fuels until 2013. The rise in 2014 was 0.7%.
> 
> Growth in emissions has stalled despite global economic growth exceeding 3% a year, and is mainly down to China burning less coal, according to a study in the journal Earth System Science Data.



O problema das alterações climáticas não é propriamente a falta de vontade política. É mais a falta de dinheiro e de alternativas realisticamente baratas e eficientes.

Ainda se vai ver os chinocas a tomarem a liderança no debate climático


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 20:19)

Orion disse:


> É um relatório massivo do qual só vou publicar algumas imagens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado @Orion por fazeres sempre estes resumos!


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2017 às 23:12)

*Renewables can't deliver Paris climate goals: study*



> Expansion of renewable energy cannot by itself stave off catastrophic climate change, scientists warned Monday.
> 
> Even if solar and wind capacity continues to grow at breakneck speed, it will not be fast enough to cap global warming under two degrees Celsius (3.6 degrees Fahrenheit), the target set down in the landmark 2015 Paris climate treaty, they reported in the journal Nature Climate Change.





> "Wind and solar alone are not sufficient to meet the goals," Peters said.
> 
> The bottom line, the study suggests, is how much carbon pollution seeps into the atmosphere, and on that score renewable have—so far—barely made a dent.
> 
> ...



E relacionado com isto...

*Japanese government planning to build 45 new coal fired power stations to diversify supply
*


> Tom O'Sullivan, a Tokyo based energy consultant with Mathyos Global Advisory, said in the wake of the Fukushima nuclear disaster in 2011, Japan started importing more liquefied natural gas (LNG) from Australia.
> 
> But he said the move to more coal fired power was because coal was cheaper than LNG, and the energy security was priority for the government.
> 
> "Japan needs to import 95 per cent of all its energy sources," he said.


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2017 às 23:16)

Sempre a rumarem para o oposto do objectivo da redução dos GEE... será que o Japão não conseguiria arranjar outra solução? Se calhar estão a optar pela mais barata...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2017 às 23:40)

Un metro de perdida de masa de hielo en el Glaciar de la Maladeta (Huesca) durante el año hidrológico 2015/2016. Ya aparece este glaciar en alguno de los posts de @Orion, pero aquí lo pongo en algo más de detalle:



Estudio completo del balance anual de masa y del movimiento del hielo en el Glaciar de la Maladeta. Abundancia de datos, gráficos, esquemas e imágenes del glaciar y las mediciones:
http://www.chebro.es/contenido.streamFichero.do?idBinario=21831


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 00:01)

O derretimento depende de muitos fatores. Há glaciares que estão a derreter há muito tempo mas cuja velocidade aumentou e outros em que o derretimento é uma 'novidade'. E aí volta-se à incerteza:



> Natural ups and downs of temperature, wind and other factors mean that even as sea ice slowly melts, random weather can mask or enhance the long-term trend. For example, even in a warming world, there's still a one-in-three chance that any seven-year period would see no sea ice loss, such as in 2007-2013, the new analysis shows. And the chaotic nature of weather can also occasionally produce sea ice loss as rapid as that seen in 2001-2007, even though the long-term trend is slower.
> 
> Neither time period should be used to forecast the long-term future of the region, Kay and her colleagues concluded. Some commentators tracking sea ice trends have used the recent "pause" in sea ice loss to claim that human-caused climate warming is not occurring; others previously used the rapid decline from 2001-2007 to speculate about ice-free Arctic summers by 2015. Neither claim is warranted, the authors report.





> The researchers determined that a seven-year period is too short to accurately capture long-term sea ice trends in the region. Even given long-term melting, there's a 34-percent chance of randomly getting an unusual period of no change or even growth in sea ice, and a 5-percent chance of a period of very rapid loss, similar to the decline in 2001-2007.
> 
> The team also increased the time period of analysis, to see if longer spans of time would be long enough. In about 5 percent of model simulations, there were even 20-year time periods with no loss of sea ice, despite strong human-caused warming.
> 
> "It is quite conceivable that the current period of near zero sea-ice trend could extend for a decade or more, solely due to weather-induced natural variability hiding the long-term human caused decline," said Ed Hawkins, a co-author and researcher at the National Centre for Atmospheric Science, University of Reading.



*Erratic as normal: Arctic sea ice loss expected to be bumpy in the short term (2015)*

Novamente, as renováveis atuais são uma utopia irrealista. São necessárias outras soluções.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 01:15)

Orion disse:


> O derretimento depende de muitos fatores. Há glaciares que estão a derreter há muito tempo mas cuja velocidade aumentou e outros em que o derretimento é uma 'novidade'. E aí volta-se à incerteza



Así es, en esta gráfica que ya colgaste sobre el balance acumulado neto de masa se ve muy bien. La línea morada representa al Glaciar de la Maladeta, que se lleva estudiando desde 1992:





En detalle, acumulación (azul), ablación (rojo), balance (amarillo-naranja) y balance acumulado (verde azulado) desde el año hidrológico 1991-1992. Datos en mm equivalentes de agua:






No obstante se ha de decir que, pese a no haber mediciones, en el siglo XIX ya se produjeron notables disminuciones en poco tiempo en el Glaciar de la Maladeta de tamaño, espesor y longitud de las lenguas glaciares, así como elevación de las zonas de ablación:

1857





1871





Comparación 1857 vs principios del siglo XXI. Marcas de referencia en rojo




Fuente: https://twitter.com/CH_Ebro

Grabado aún más antiguo:






Fuente y lectura interesante que expone las historias de las primeras ascensiones a esta montaña aragonesa. Cuenta, entre otras, la historia de Pierre Barrau, quien en 1824 se cayó en una profunda grieta del glaciar, apareciendo sus restos más de un siglo después, en 1931, en el frente del glaciar, transportados por el movimiento del hielo:

Más comparaciones y evolución:

Saliendo de este caso en particular, sin duda cada glaciar es un mundo, y de ahí se desprende cierta incerteza, lo que provoca una notable complejidad en el establecimiento de evoluciones generalizables a gran escala.


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 01:43)

Pek disse:


> Así es, en esta gráfica que ya colgaste sobre el balance acumulado neto de masa se ve muy bien. La línea morada representa al Glaciar de la Maladeta, que se lleva estudiando desde 1992:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Há algum tempo publiquei aqui várias imagens do derretimento de glaciares. Não encontro o local e por isso faço uma pesquisa relâmpago...

Grandes intervalos de tempo:

http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/melting-ice_swiss-glaciers---before-and-after/42305734

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=84893&eocn=home&eoci=iotd_title

e intervalos mistos:

https://weather.com/science/environment/news/glaciers-then-and-now

O problema do derretimento é que o mesmo dificilmente será linear na generalidade dos glaciares. Pode-se usar fotos com 100 anos de diferença e dizer que o humano nada tem a ver. Mas eu também posso mostrar imagens com intervalos mais pequenos:






O derretimento desse glaciar foi massivo. São alterações bastante vastas e com grandes implicações. Já escrevi isto inúmeras vezes e não me vou repetir


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 01:52)

Orion disse:


> Há algum tempo publiquei aqui várias imagens do derretimento de glaciares. Não encontro o local e por isso faço uma pesquisa relâmpago...



Encontrei (e voltei a usar o exemplo do Glaciar Muir porque é mesmo óbvio):

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aquecimento-global.1358/page-93#post-528766

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aquecimento-global.1358/page-93#post-528779

A dinâmica dos glaciares depende não só das dinâmicas meteorológicas globais como das regionais. Há muita coisa: variabilidade natural, aerossóis da poluição, vulcões...


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 02:03)

@Pek se tiveres paciência para tal...

https://nsidc.org/data/glacier_photo/ e/ou https://nsidc.org/data/glacier_photo/search/

... tens aqui mais um portal para veres os glaciares espanhóis.

---



Orion disse:


> Grandes intervalos de tempo:
> 
> http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/melting-ice_swiss-glaciers---before-and-after/42305734
> 
> ...



http://www.businessinsider.com/befo...rming-along-the-western-edge-of-the-glacier-1

http://www.livescience.com/11283-glaciers.html


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 02:16)

lserpa disse:


> Sempre a rumarem para o oposto do objectivo da redução dos GEE... será que o Japão não conseguiria arranjar outra solução? Se calhar estão a optar pela mais barata...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



http://www.dw.com/en/german-government-does-nuclear-waste-deal-with-energy-companies/a-36089376

http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-edf-nuclearpower-idUKKBN15G49C?il=0

Só há más escolhas.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 02:28)

Orion disse:


> Há algum tempo publiquei aqui várias imagens do derretimento de glaciares. Não encontro o local e por isso faço uma pesquisa relâmpago...
> 
> Grandes intervalos de tempo:
> 
> ...





Orion disse:


> Encontrei (e voltei a usar o exemplo do Glaciar Muir porque é mesmo óbvio):
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aquecimento-global.1358/page-93#post-528766
> 
> ...



Aquí también viene alguno con intervalos mixtos y animaciones anuales:

http://climate.nasa.gov/interactives/global-ice-viewer/#/


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 02:38)

Alguno más de los Pirineos:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/55458292@N02/sets/72157625181322427/


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 02:38)

Pek disse:


> Aquí también viene alguno con intervalos mixtos y animaciones anuales:
> 
> http://climate.nasa.gov/interactives/global-ice-viewer/#/



Interpreto fotos dessas com alguns grãos de sal. Prefiro fotos que mostrem alterações grandes o suficientes para que excluam alterações sazonais (como um ano mais quente). Como tal prefiro glaciares de maiores dimensões do que gelo em montanhas mais íngremes. Neste tipo de casos pessoalmente prefiro outras métricas.

Por exemplo, vê a p. 3 e 4 (Figs. 3 e 4) deste documento acerca dos glaciares na Ásia Central:

https://www.igsoc.org/annals/43/a43a108.pdf

Isto sim dá uma melhor ideia do que fotos isoladas em condições potencialmente voláteis.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 02:56)

Orion disse:


> @Pek se tiveres paciência para tal...
> 
> https://nsidc.org/data/glacier_photo/ e/ou https://nsidc.org/data/glacier_photo/search/
> 
> ...



Interesante 



Orion disse:


> Interpreto fotos dessas com alguns grãos de sal. Prefiro fotos que mostrem alterações grandes o suficientes para que excluam alterações sazonais (como um ano mais quente). Como tal prefiro glaciares de maiores dimensões do que gelo em montanhas mais íngremes. Neste tipo de casos pessoalmente prefiro outras métricas.
> 
> Por exemplo, vê a p. 3 e 4 (Figs. 3 e 4) deste documento acerca dos glaciares na Ásia Central:
> 
> ...



Entiendo a lo que te refieres. Aunque se aprecian notables variaciones en la imagen del Matterhorn que van más allá de un mal año, los glaciares de montaña se "acantonan" en lugares propicios y presentan variaciones menos radicales. Los hay mucho más visuales, sin duda. Ejemplo de los glaciares patagónicos:

Glaciar Upsala:









Glaciar Ameghino





Un estudio global:
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/contentone/igsoc/jog/2015/00000061/00000228/art00011?crawler=true

Chile:





En cambio, como decíamos, los de montaña no han tenido evoluciones tan drásticas en la zona patagónica. Área del Monte Fitz Roy y el Cerro Torre:






Aún así, difícil extraer conclusiones absolutas


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 03:10)

Pek disse:


> Aún así, difícil extraer conclusiones absolutas



Podes tirar algumas:

- Se glaciares com milhares de anos estão a derreter, está-se a assistir a uma situação sem precedente na história recente humana;

- O planeta está a aquecer/aqueceu faltando saber quais são os principais responsáveis e de que forma;

- Há muita _fake news_, desinformação e dúvidas honestas. Deixo à consideração de cada um as seguintes notícias:

*Global warming caused by chlorofluorocarbons, not carbon dioxide, new study says*

*Pluto is undergoing global warming, researchers find*

*The Ups and Downs of Global Warming
*


> This may sound counter-intuitive at first sight, so let's take a closer look at the data. Figure 1 shows the change in the world's air temperature averaged over all the land and ocean between 1975 and 2008. The warming is obvious -- about 0.5° C (0.9° F) during that time. However, there are plenty of periods -- 1997 to 1985 and 1981 to 1989 (see insets, Figure 1), and 1998 to 2008 -- when no warming is seen, the most recent of which some global warming skeptics say is evidence that the world is actually cooling.
> 
> What's going on? To answer this question, Easterling and Wehner pored over global temperature records dating from 1901 to 2008 and also ran computer simulations of Earth's climate looking back into the past and forward into the future. They concluded that in a climate being warmed by man-made carbon emissions, "it is possible, and indeed likely, to have a period as long as a decade or two of 'cooling' or no warming superimposed on a longer-term warming trend."



*Ozone thinning has changed ocean circulation, scientists report*



> According to a Johns Hopkins earth scientist, the hole in the Antarctic ozone layer has caused changes in the way that waters in those southern oceans mix – a situation that has the potential to alter the amount of CO2 in the atmosphere and eventually could have an impact on global climate change.



As boas notícias são que como não há solução realista, vai-se continuar no mesmo caminho. Ver-se-á o que depois resulta disso 

Pessoalmente gostaria de saber se há em vigor algum programa de geoengenharia. Seria bastante interessante (ou não)


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 03:30)

Orion disse:


> Podes tirar algumas:
> 
> - Se glaciares com milhares de anos estão a derreter, está-se a assistir a uma situação sem precedente na história recente humana;
> 
> ...



Básicamente estoy de acuerdo, me refería más bien a establecer algo extrapolable para cada uno de los casos, sin excepciones. Algo imposible porque influyen demasiadas variables, sobre todo en el caso de la glaciología. Pese a ello, hay estudios serios que dejan poco margen de duda a nivel general:

Historically unprecedented global glacier decline in the early 21st century

A mí lo que me fascina es que hoy en día todo resulta achacable al cambio climático. Es ver los medios de "desinformación" y llevarse las manos a la cabeza automáticamente. También puedo comentar, y esto lo vivo en mis propias carnes, que ahora mismo en el campo del medio ambiente no te publican prácticamente nada si no lo relacionas de una u otra manera con el cambio climático. En mi especialidad científica laboral y de estudio (flora vascular, hábitats, hidrología y fauna vertebrada principalmente) es prácticamente una constante.


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 03:48)

Pek disse:


> A mí lo que me fascina es que hoy en día todo resulta achacable al cambio climático. Es ver los medios de "desinformación" y llevarse las manos a la cabeza automáticamente. También puedo comentar, y esto lo vivo en mis propias carnes, que ahora mismo en el campo del medio ambiente no te publican prácticamente nada si no lo relacionas de una u otra manera con el cambio climático. En mi especialidad científica laboral y de estudio (flora vascular, hábitats, hidrología y fauna vertebrada principalmente) es prácticamente una constante.



Porque é um tópico complexo e para que uma qualquer teoria caia no descrédito basta que haja dúvidas suficientes. Os céticos também omitem muita informação e muitos não fazem a mínima de como o clima funciona. Nem querem saber já que dizem que é tudo 'natural', 'inevitável' e 'impossível de ser manipulado'. Por outras palavras, limitam-se a regurgitar todas as provas que não indiquem um aquecimento linear (que não vai acontecer) e assim meter buracos na teoria dos outros.

Tudo tem que fazer parte do aquecimento global porque se houver algo que não encaixe cria dúvida. Daí que haja o esmagamento brutal da dissidência. Falar sobre as dúvidas que se tem é dar ímpeto aos céticos.

Por outro lado, os padrões meteorológicos são pervasivos. As pessoas não se apercebem deles e quando as tendências já estão encontradas muito já mudou.

O problema das alterações climáticas insere-se num problema muito maior que é o défice ambiental induzido pela ação humana. A pressão sobre os solos, água subterrânea... é imensa. Qualquer disrupção, por menor que seja a curto prazo, pode ter efeitos massivos a longo prazo. Colapsos de países não são impensáveis e isso leva a outros distúrbios em dominó dos países vizinhos. E isso seria uma preocupação mesmo em alterações normais do clima (repito isto _ad nauseam_).

Como se opera na teoria que o clima está a ser manipulado pela intervenção humana e que isso persistirá no futuro é normal que a tua área só faça referência a isso.

---

E cá vai mais um glaciar:

https://pubs.usgs.gov/fs/2009/3046/


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 04:02)

Orion disse:


> Porque é um tópico complexo e para que uma qualquer teoria caia no descrédito basta que haja dúvidas suficientes. Os céticos também omitem muita informação e muitos não fazem a mínima de como o clima funciona. Nem querem saber já que dizem que é tudo 'natural', 'inevitável' e 'impossível de ser manipulado'. Por outras palavras, limitam-se a regurgitar todas as provas que não indiquem um aquecimento linear (que não vai acontecer) e assim meter buracos na teoria dos outros.
> 
> Tudo tem que fazer parte do aquecimento global porque se houver algo que não encaixe cria dúvida. Daí que haja o esmagamento brutal da dissidência. Falar sobre as dúvidas que se tem é dar ímpeto aos céticos.
> 
> ...



Pues de nuevo, muy de acuerdo con lo que expones. Entre las barbaridades me refería fundamentalmente a los medios de comunicación, para los que cualquier acontecimiento es algo excepcional que no ha ocurrido nunca y resulta consecuencia directa del calentamiento global, aunque haya 50 precedentes en años anteriores  Es lo que dices, gran desconocimiento del funcionamiento climático y sus patrones asociados. Todo sea por llenar Telediarios, Informativos y portadas de periódicos o digitales.

En el campo del medio ambiente he llegado a ver publicaciones sin pies ni cabeza por intentar relacionarlas aunque fuera de manera remota con el calentamiento global, aunque no tuviera nada que ver. Eso sí, lo importante es que te publiquen el artículo o estudio


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 04:08)

Pek disse:


> Pues de nuevo, muy de acuerdo con lo que expones. Entre las barbaridades me refería fundamentalmente a los medios de comunicación, para los que cualquier acontecimiento es algo excepcional que no ha ocurrido nunca y resulta consecuencia directa del calentamiento global, aunque haya 50 precedentes en años anteriores  Es lo que dices, gran desconocimiento del funcionamiento climático y sus patrones asociados. Todo sea por llenar Telediarios, Informativos y portadas de periódicos o digitales.
> 
> En el campo del medio ambiente he llegado a ver publicaciones sin pies ni cabeza por intentar relacionarlas aunque fuera de manera remota con el calentamiento global, aunque no tuviera nada que ver. Eso sí, lo importante es que te publiquen el artículo o estudio



Tudo tem que ser sem precedentes. Se houver precedentes o que é que o AG trará de novo? É triste mas é assim que a psique social funciona.

Quando tiveres entediado dá uma olhada por este blog que aborda o clima ao longo da história humana:

http://www.historicalclimatology.com/blog

Nem todos os artigos são úteis mas há alguns extremamente interessantes (há que ter paciência para procurar). Ex:

http://www.historicalclimatology.co...r-minimum-new-perspectives-on-an-old-question

http://www.historicalclimatology.com/blog/-climate-crisis-and-causality-at-the-end-of-the-bronze-age

Há muitas variáveis externas (vulcões, meteoritos...) que disfarçam os ciclos 'naturais' do clima terrestre. É o problema da falta de dados e fontes de informação suspeitas (anéis das árvores, análises das rochas...).


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 04:27)

Orion disse:


> Tudo tem que ser sem precedentes. Se houver precedentes o que é que o AG trará de novo? É triste mas é assim que a psique social funciona.



A los humanos nos encantan los momentos únicos, especiales e irrepetibles, por eso los medios de comunicación los buscan (o inventan) constantemente aun en las situaciones más comunes 



Orion disse:


> Quando tiveres entediado dá uma olhada por este blog que aborda o clima ao longo da história humana:
> 
> http://www.historicalclimatology.com/blog
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Le echaré un ojo. Muito obrigado

Ahora me voy a dormir un poquillo, que se me ha hecho tarde y aquí amanece en poco más de dos horas 

Un saludo. Me ha gustado charlar contigo


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

* *


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2017 às 20:43)

Descuido científico e exagero propositado? Tenho poucas dúvidas. Hoje em dia, infelizmente, é preciso sensacionalismo para se publicar artigos e se ter bolsas de investigação. É triste mas é a realidade. Meter medo para fins político é terrorismo. Como tal, usar dados ambientais falsos é ecoterrorismo.

De qualquer das formas, e como já escrevi inúmeras vezes, não acredito que o impacto vá ser muito grande:






Os combustíveis fósseis estão para ficar durante muito tempo e pouco se pode fazer para mudar isso.

97% dos cientistas alegadamente acredita no aquecimento global antropogénico. Bom, dentro desses 3% - aparentemente - não há propriamente grande consenso 



A conta da luz em Espanha vai subir 20% por causa das renováveis. Mas a malta não quer combater guerras eternas no Médio Oriente. Não há grandes escolhas. Ou é matar castanhos durante décadas a fio e gramar os barbudos ou vai-se ter que pagar mais pela luz (e mesmo assim não vai ser suficiente). Giro vai ser se houver uma Deepwater horizon no Ártico. Paralelamente, os russos vão instalar minicentrais nucleares flutuantes lá


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2017 às 17:55)

Orion disse:


> Descuido científico e exagero propositado? Tenho poucas dúvidas. Hoje em dia, infelizmente, é preciso sensacionalismo para se publicar artigos e se ter bolsas de investigação. É triste mas é a realidade. Meter medo para fins político é terrorismo. Como tal, usar dados ambientais falsos é ecoterrorismo.





Orion disse:


> Os combustíveis fósseis estão para ficar durante muito tempo e pouco se pode fazer para mudar isso.



Mantendo exatamente a mesma coisa que escrevi...



luismeteo3 disse:


> * *



Cá vai a resposta:

http://icarus-maynooth.blogspot.pt/2017/02/on-mail-on-sunday-article-on-karl-et-al.html

---

*Scientists dismiss theory of cooling in Europe in 13th century after volcano eruption*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 14:29)

* *


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 14:38)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  5 de fev
Potential heatwave over the North Pole next week with air temperatures forecast to reach a staggering +36°C above normal.














1 resposta17 retweets21 curtiram


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2017 às 22:48)

*SA heatwave: Potential power cuts this afternoon after last night's blackouts*


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2017 às 23:21)

De facto a anomalia polar está imparável este inverno!

Seguimento de Longyearbyen (na ilha Svalbard): chuva e +3°C, agora às 0h20
A normal para Fevereiro é -21°C a -13°C (média -17°C).

Sao de facto 20°C de anomalia positiva!!!!


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 16:27)

La banquisa ártica tiene menos volumen de hielo ahora mismo que el que tenía al final de los veranos de los años 80:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:11)

*Cientistas avisam que “O dia depois de amanhã” pode tornar-se real*
Mariana Bandeira

12:29
*Um novo estudo científico das universidades de Yale e San Diego sugere que os padrões de circulação dos oceanos podem entrar em colapso e levar a que o hemisfério Norte entre em Idade do Gelo daqui a 300 anos.*

Salas de cinema e baldes de pipocas à parte: o icónico filme de 2004 ‘The Day After Tomorrow’, protagonizado por Dennis Quaid e Jake Gyllenhaal, pode deixar de ser apenas um programa de domingo à tarde. De acordo com um novo estudo científico das universidades de Yale e San Diego, os padrões de circulação dos oceanos podem entrar em colapso e levar a que o hemisfério Norte entre em Idade do Gelo.

O trabalho do departamento de Geologia e Geofísica da Universidade de Yale e do Instituto de Oceanografia Scripps da Universidade de San Diego, intitulado ‘Overlooked possibility of a collapsed Atlantic Meridional Overturning Circulation in warming climate’, indicou que as alterações climáticas que o planeta tem sofrido, como “aumentos dramáticos no dióxido de carbono na atmosfera”, podem provocar o colapso da AMOC (Circulação de Revolvimento Meridional do Atlântico Norte) daqui a 300 anos.

Conforme se constata no estudo, os autores realizaram duas experiências paralelas de duplicação de CO2, verificando-se que a concentração atmosférica de dióxido de carbono duplica instantaneamente, no ano 201, e permanece constante a seguir. “Os dois modelos mostram respostas climáticas semelhantes durante as três primeiras décadas. A força de AMOC reduz e o gelo do Mar Ártico diminui”, pode ler-se.

A interferência na AMOC, que é um sistema que auxilia a circulação das correntes entre a superfície e as diferentes profundidades e entre o Pólo Norte e o Equador, é o foco deste problema climático, segundo a investigação publicada, no início de janeiro, no “Science Advances”.

“Um modelo corrigido em termos de viés coloca a AMOC num regime de estabilidade realística e prevê um futuro colapso da AMOC, com proeminente arrefecimento no norte do Atlântico Norte e áreas vizinhas”, afirmou a responsável por um dos grupos de pesquisa que elaborou o relatório, Wei Liu.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/noticias/dia-amanha-pode-passar-filme-noticia-120805


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

*Greenland ice sheet melting can cool subtropics, alter climate*


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2017 às 17:08)




----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2017 às 23:46)




----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2017 às 19:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 22:09)

*O degelo da última época glaciar terá sido provocado por um aumento da temperatura do mar, e não do ar*
15 fev 2017 · 20:48

 
Pequenos picos na temperatura do mar, e não do ar, poderão ter sido os responsáveis pelo desaparecimento da camada de gelo que cobriu a América do Norte e o Canadá na última época glacial.






A conclusão faz parte de um estudo da Universidade de Michigan, Estados Unidos, publicado hoje na revista Nature, que explica um paradoxo da idade do gelo - o degelo em épocas glaciais - e sugere que as alterações climáticas podem levar à subida da água do mar mais do que tem sido previsto.

O comportamento da camada de gelo que cobria milhões de quilómetros, incluindo a maior parte do Canadá e parte dos Estados Unidos, tem confundido os cientistas porque os períodos de fusão e de dissolução no mar aconteceram nos tempos mais frios da última idade do gelo. O gelo deveria derreter quando estivesse calor mas tal não aconteceu.

“Demonstrámos que não é necessário um aquecimento da atmosfera para desencadear situações de desintegração do gelo em larga escala se o oceano aquecer” e começar a derreter as pontas dos lençóis de gelo, disse Jeremy Bassis, professor de clima e ciências espaciais e engenharia.

“É possível que nos atuais glaciares, não só as partes que estão a flutuar mas mesmo as que estão em contacto com os oceanos, sejam mais sensíveis ao aquecimento da água do que se pensava”, adiantou.

Tal pode estar a acontecer na Gronelândia e mesmo na Antártida.


Bassis tem trabalhado num modelo de estudo diferente sobre como é que o gelo se quebra e flutua, procurando respostas sobre o armazenamento do gelo na Terra e a forma como ele reage às mudanças de temperatura do ar e dos oceanos.

Com base neste modelo, cientistas têm admitido que o degelo na Antártida possa elevar o nível da água do mar em mais de 90 centímetros.

No estudo agora divulgado, Bassis e a sua equipa aplicaram uma versão do modelo para estudar as mudanças climáticas na idade do gelo, que terá terminado há cerca de 10.000 anos. Usaram registos de sedimentos do núcleo do gelo e dos oceanos para estimar a temperatura da água e as suas variações, tentando perceber se o que está a acontecer na Gronelândia pode descrever comportamentos do passado.

E concluíram que apenas um aquecimento mínimo da água do mar pode desestabilizar toda uma região, mesmo que não se verifique um aumento do aquecimento atmosférico.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...-um-aumento-da-temperatura-do-mar-e-nao-do-ar


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2017 às 20:07)

*Risk of rapid North Atlantic cooling in 21st century greater than previously estimated*


----------



## hurricane (16 Fev 2017 às 20:58)

Orion disse:


> *Risk of rapid North Atlantic cooling in 21st century greater than previously estimated*



Mal posso esperar que isso aconteça! Seria neve e frio com fartura!!!!


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2017 às 21:21)

hurricane disse:


> Mal posso esperar que isso aconteça! Seria neve e frio com fartura!!!!



Tens noção que poderia ser um desastre potencialmente muito diferente da visão inócua que deves ter?

As dinâmicas sociais e económicas globais não se cingem à tua rotina 

Os ingleses terão um fornecimento condicionado de alfaces até Março por causa do frio em Espanha. Não obstante poder ser um exemplo ridículo penso que é bastante esclarecedor.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2017 às 23:54)

hurricane disse:


> Mal posso esperar que isso aconteça! Seria neve e frio com fartura!!!!



Pelo que li, podia muito bem vir a ser um frio essencialmente seco, não ia ser muito animado.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Fev 2017 às 00:14)

- Os norte americanos teriam de emigrar para o méxico e destruir o muro.. 
- O egipto seria o celeiro da europa e o iraque seria de novo o crescente fértil (antiga babilonia).
- Portugal imigrava para o algarve, a cidade de Faro seria como Tóquio. Para esquiar íamos à Foia, à Madeira ou ao Pico.

É um exagero.. 

Ninguém faz idéia da massa colossal que é a circulação geral, de que faz parte a corrente do golfo. 

1- Sabem a que velocidade se desloca a corrente? 2.5km/ano
2- Quantos trilhões de toneladas de água?
3- Se as causas que provocam a circulação geral cessassem agora, daqui a quantos anos, a corrente iria parar? Provavelmente uns 250 anos. Basta imaginar, dada a massa colossal de água que circula, quanta inércia tem e que não pára logo assim..


----------



## Paulo H (17 Fev 2017 às 00:16)

- Os norte americanos teriam de emigrar para o méxico e destruir o muro.. 
- O egipto seria o celeiro da europa e o iraque seria de novo o crescente fértil (antiga babilonia).
- Portugal imigrava para o algarve, a cidade de Faro seria como Tóquio. Para esquiar íamos à Foia, à Madeira ou ao Pico.

É um exagero.. 

Ninguém faz idéia da massa colossal que é a circulação geral, de que faz parte a corrente do golfo. 

1- Sabem a que velocidade se desloca a corrente? 2.5km/ano
2- Quantos trilhões de toneladas de água?
3- Qual a extensão? A circulação geral, passa por todos os oceanos a todas as latitudes. A corrente do golfo faz parte desta circulação.
4- Se as causas que provocam a circulação geral cessassem agora, daqui a quantos anos, a corrente iria parar? Provavelmente uns 250 anos. Basta imaginar, dada a massa colossal de água que circula, quanta inércia tem e que não pára logo assim..


----------



## Paulo H (17 Fev 2017 às 00:18)

- Os norte americanos teriam de emigrar para o méxico e destruir o muro.. 
- O egipto seria o celeiro da europa e o iraque seria de novo o crescente fértil (antiga babilonia).
- Portugal imigrava para o algarve, a cidade de Faro seria como Tóquio. Para esquiar íamos à Foia, à Madeira ou ao Pico.

É um exagero.. 

Ninguém faz idéia da massa colossal que é a circulação geral, de que faz parte a corrente do golfo. 

1- Sabem a que velocidade se desloca a corrente? 2.5km/ano
2- Quantos trilhões de toneladas de água?
3- Qual a extensão? A circulação geral, passa por todos os oceanos a todas as latitudes. A corrente do golfo faz parte desta circulação.
4- Se as causas que provocam a circulação geral cessassem agora, daqui a quantos anos, a corrente iria parar? Provavelmente uns 250 anos. Basta imaginar, dada a massa colossal de água que circula, quanta inércia tem e que não pára logo assim..


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2017 às 00:50)

Paulo H disse:


> - Os norte americanos teriam de emigrar para o méxico e destruir o muro..
> - O egipto seria o celeiro da europa e o iraque seria de novo o crescente fértil (antiga babilonia).
> - Portugal imigrava para o algarve, a cidade de Faro seria como Tóquio. Para esquiar íamos à Foia, à Madeira ou ao Pico.
> 
> É um exagero..



É, da maneira como o conceptualizas. O arrefecimento mesmo gradual causaria caos muito antes de aparecerem glaciares. As colheitas poderiam ser periodicamente arrasadas, as linhas de transporte seriam mais vezes condicionadas e a segurança energética seria ainda mais crítica do que já é.

Quando aos 'pontos', os mexicanos defenderiam o muro, o Egito dificilmente se alimenta e o crescente fértil será sempre demasiado instável (mas a chuva acrescida melhoraria a segurança alimentar da malta de lá). Os celeiros da Europa continuariam a ser os mesmos: Ucrânia e Rússia (a França poderia sofrer muito já que é o maior produtor europeu e tem tendencialmente menos frio que a Ucrânia). Os glaciares não chegaram à PI na última idade do gelo portanto não aconteceria nada disso (esquiar no Pico é difícil), além de que a maioria da população já vive na costa. Como PT também não é uma grande potência agrícola (muito por culpa da infertilidade do Alentejo) não prevejo que houvesse grandes alterações (no contexto regional; no europeu a questão seria outra). A Espanha já é a máquina exportadora de vegetais da Europa. Quanto muito cimentaria ainda mais a liderança.



Paulo H disse:


> Ninguém faz idéia da massa colossal que é a circulação geral, de que faz parte a corrente do golfo.
> 
> 1- Sabem a que velocidade se desloca a corrente? 2.5km/ano
> 2- Quantos trilhões de toneladas de água?
> ...



Pequenas alterações pontuais trazem grandes mudanças graduais. Não está em questão um 'dia depois de amanhã'. Mas qualquer reorganização dos padrões meteorológicos é relevante.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2017 às 20:20)

*Arctic ice declines to record low volumes in almost 40 years *

*Expert explains reasons behind record-breaking decline of Arctic ice volumes*


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2017 às 19:32)

*It's more than just climate change*


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2017 às 18:19)

> Russian scientists say the air temperature in the Arctic may low not earlier than 2020. Over the past ten years, the Arctic area became warmer by an average of three degrees, expert of the Antarctic Research Institute Valery Karklin told TASS on Tuesday.
> 
> "Our forecast is that in the early 2020 the temperature in the Arctic will go lower and will continue getting lower to the 2030-2040s.," he said. "Thus, ice in the Arctic seas will be bigger and the heavy ice conditions will get more often."





> The research institute’s studies show the warming is a part of the cyclic climate changes, with the period of about 60 years. Noteworthy, the warming is due to natural factors, not anthropogenic, the scientists said.
> 
> "Various literature sources say the air temperature in the northern hemisphere since 1998 has stabilized and begins going down," the expert said. "In the Arctic, this process has not begun yet.".



TASS

Nem os russos se entendem  Para o registo, o Valery Karklin é um cético do AG.

Pérolas


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2017 às 15:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2017 às 15:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2017 às 10:35)

*O aquecimento global está a fazer a neve derreter mais cedo mas também mais devagar*
28 fev 2017 · 08:20
SAPO 24 com Lusa

Uma equipa de investigadores descobriu que o aquecimento global vai fazer com que a neve das montanhas derreta mais cedo, mas também mais devagar, uma conclusão que contraria o senso-comum publicada hoje na revista Nature Climate Change.







Cientistas do Centro Nacional de Investigação Atmosférica (NCAR) dos Estados Unidos consideram que as conclusões de um estudo publicado ontem na revista Nature Climate Change podem ter graves implicações para o abastecimento de água, a saúde do ecossistema e os riscos de cheias. O estudo em causa  defende que  o aquecimento global vai fazer com que a neve das montanhas derreta mais cedo, mas também mais devagar,"Quando a neve começar a derreter mais cedo no ano, já não estará a derreter sob os ângulos solares do final da Primavera e início do Verão", disse o principal autor do estudo, o investigador Keith Musselman.

Ou seja, "o Sol simplesmente não consegue fornecer energia suficiente nessa altura do ano para alimentar altas taxas de neve derretida". As conclusões podem explicar outras descobertas recentes, que sugerem que o caudal médio de cursos de água com origem em montanhas com neve diminui à medida que o clima aquece. Isto porque a taxa de neve derretida afeta diretamente o caudal dos cursos de água.

Quando a neve das montanhas derrete mais devagar, a água resultante permanece mais tempo no solo, dando mais possibilidade às plantas de absorver a humidade. E a água absorvida pelas plantas é água que não chega aos cursos de água, o que potencialmente reduz os caudais.

Musselman ficou interessado no ritmo de derretimento da neve quando estava a conduzir uma investigação na Sierra Nevada. Notou que a neve menos funda e a uma altitude mais baixa derrete mais cedo e mais lentamente que a neve densa e a alta altitude. A neve em elevações mais altas, mais frias, tinha a tendência para aguentar até ao início do Verão - quando o Sol estava mais alto no céu e os dias são mais longos — mas quando finalmente começava a derreter, derretia muito rapidamente.


O investigador confirmou a sua observação analisando uma década de dados de 979 estações de observação de neve nas montanhas dos Estados Unidos e do Canadá.

"Descobrimos uma diminuição no volume total de água de neve derretida (...). Um aumento na quantidade de água produzida a baixas taxas de neve derretida, mas uma redução na quantidade de água produzida a altas taxas de neve derretida", explicou.

Assim, disse o investigador, uma redução nas taxas alta de derretimento pode significar menos cheias na Primavera, ou seja menos riscos para as infraestruturas, mas mais estragos para os ecossistemas.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ve-derreter-mais-cedo-mas-tambem-mais-devagar


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2017 às 16:19)

Dos japoneses...






Relembro que há muitos cenários...











Como já escrevi, não sou grande crente nos cenários apocalíticos devido a diversos motivos.



> The world is now firmly on course for the worst-case scenario in terms of climate change, with average global temperatures rising by up to 6C by the end of the century, leading scientists said yesterday. Such a rise – which would be much higher nearer the poles – would have cataclysmic and irreversible consequences for the Earth, making large parts of the planet uninhabitable and threatening the basis of human civilisation.



Da China vem isto:

*China's coal consumption falls for 3rd year in a row*

*China is forecasting a significant drop in CO2 emissions of approximately 1%, according to Greenpeace East Asia’s analysis of China’s National Energy Administration forecasts for 2017. [1] This would be the fourth year in a row of either zero growth or a decline in CO2 emissions.*

Novamente, isto é bom e mau porque se reflete no crescimento económico. Aquecimento venusiano dificilmente acontecerá. Provavelmente o mais realista será entre o RCP 4.5 e o 6.0 (aquecimento até 2º). Isso se não houver outros estoiros económicos nos próxímos anos.


----------



## irpsit (28 Fev 2017 às 21:07)

O Joe Bastardi é cómico. E perdeu o meu respeito.

Entao ele mostra um gráfico da temperatura ao longo de 3 anos, da década passada? Que paródia de cherry-picking!
Que desonesto!

Se virmos o gráfico da temperatura dos últimos 40 anos, ou dos últimos 10 anos, ou dos últimos 5 anos, o aquecimento é claro.
A Fox News é gozar com a inteligencia humana. Típico dos tablóides como Daily Mail e coisas do género.
É estupidez comparável à teoria da conspiracao que de a terra é oca.
Trump nasceu deste mundo da tolice americana.

E já agora os russos obviamente desejam o aquecimento global. De todos os países, eles sao dos que mais vao usufruir de um eventual aquecimento.
Até quando vivia na Islandia, reparava isso nos islandeses. Obviamente reconhecem o aquecimento global mas vem isso com bons olhos, como uma oportunidade.



Orion disse:


> TASS
> 
> Nem os russos se entendem  Para o registo, o Valery Karklin é um cético do AG.
> 
> Pérolas


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Mar 2017 às 01:40)

irpsit disse:


> O Joe Bastardi é cómico. E perdeu o meu respeito.
> 
> Entao ele mostra um gráfico da temperatura ao longo de 3 anos, da década passada? Que paródia de cherry-picking!
> Que desonesto!
> ...



O Bastardi é um Trampista. Não se pode esperar grande coisa dali...


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2017 às 00:48)




----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2017 às 01:05)

irpsit disse:


> E já agora os russos obviamente desejam o aquecimento global. De todos os países, eles sao dos que mais vao usufruir de um eventual aquecimento.
> Até quando vivia na Islandia, reparava isso nos islandeses. Obviamente reconhecem o aquecimento global mas vem isso com bons olhos, como uma oportunidade.



Já de vez...


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2017 às 21:10)

> Carbon dioxide levels measured at NOAA’s Mauna Loa Baseline Atmospheric Observatory rose by 3 parts per million to 405.1 parts per million (ppm) in 2016, an increase that matched the record jump observed in 2015.
> 
> The two-year, 6-ppm surge in the greenhouse gas between 2015 and 2017 is unprecedented in the observatory’s 59-year record. And, it was a record fifth consecutive year that carbon dioxide (CO2) rose by 2 ppm or greater, said Pieter Tans, lead scientist of NOAA's Global Greenhouse Gas Reference Network.
> 
> “The rate of CO2 growth over the last decade is 100 to 200 times faster than what the Earth experienced during the transition from the last Ice Age,” Tans said. “This is a real shock to the atmosphere.”



NOAA


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2017 às 19:37)

*Half of Arctic sea ice decline due to natural causes, says new study*



> The researchers found 30 to 50 per cent of the overall decline in September Arctic sea ice since 1979 could be accounted for by natural variability.
> 
> They analysed three factors that affect atmospheric circulation and, therefore, sea ice - temperature, humidity and downward longwave radiation - by combining an atmospheric general circulation model with an ocean sea-ice model and reanalysis data. They found that circulation changes are contributing to up to 60 per cent of the sea-ice decline.
> 
> The authors then focused on whether the atmospheric circulation changes are natural or caused by human influence, and found that about 70 per cent of the atmospheric circulation changes are due to natural internal variability.



---



> The study, separating man-made from natural influences in the Arctic atmospheric circulation, said that a decades-long natural warming of the Arctic climate might be tied to shifts as far away as the tropical Pacific Ocean.
> 
> "If this natural mode would stop or reverse in the near future, we would see a slow-down of the recent fast melting trend, or even a recovery of sea ice," said lead author Qinghua Ding, of the University of California, Santa Barbara.
> 
> But in the long term the build-up of man-made greenhouse gases would become an ever more overwhelming factor, he wrote in an e-mail.


*Arctic ice loss driven by natural swings, not just mankind - study*


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2017 às 22:22)

Mais info aqui: https://public.wmo.int/en/media/press-release/climate-breaks-multiple-records-2016-global-impacts


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2017 às 15:42)

*Gelo ártico atinge novos mínimos nos dois polos. NASA diz que é o pior resultado de sempre*

Os dados do centro de análise da NASA no Colorado são claros, mostrando que o nível de gelo do Polo Norte e no Polo Sul atingiu este ano os mínimos de sempre, pelo menos desde que há registos.






 
A principal surpresa apontada pelos investigadores está na redução do nível de gelo no Polo Sul, onde chegou agora ao fim o verão. Os satélites revelam uma redução do nível de gelo no mar depois de várias décadas com uma expansão moderada.


Março terá sido o pior mês de sempre, sendo que os mínimos foram atingidos a 7 de março no Ártico, enquanto no Antártico esse registo foi feito a 3 de março. O vídeo da NASA documenta os dados recolhidos.


Os satélites da NASA registam dados desde 1979 de forma contínua. Segundo a informação analisada, a 13 de fevereiro a calota polar total atingiu os 16,21 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, o que equivale a menos cerca de 2 milhões de quilómetros do que a média registada entre 1981 e 2010, o que equivale à perda de um pedaço de gelo maior do que o estado do México.
http://tek.sapo.pt/multimedia/artig...asa_diz_que_e_o_pior_resultado_-51135chz.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2017 às 21:10)

Só não vê quem não quer... o nosso destino já está traçado, nem devemos ir a tempo de atenuar.


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2017 às 11:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só não vê quem não quer... o nosso destino já está traçado, nem devemos ir a tempo de atenuar.



Em qualquer área da ciência, a comunidade cientifica normalmente é mais céptica do que a Opinião Publica. A climatologia não é diferente... por isso a tua ultima frase terá mais de fé do que de ciência!


----------



## Iceberg (24 Mar 2017 às 12:17)

Z13 disse:


> Em qualquer área da ciência, a comunidade cientifica normalmente é mais céptica do que a Opinião Publica. A climatologia não é diferente... por isso a tua ultima frase terá mais de fé do que de ciência!



…o futuro sempre esteve traçado…tal como o passado…fases de aquecimento, arrefecimento, aquecimento, arrefecimento, aquecimento, arrefecimento…períodos secos, chuvosos, secos, chuvosos…


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 20:53)

Certamente aparecerá em português mas o original é sempre o mais importante:

*Sun's impact on climate change quantified for first time*



> Researchers from the Physical Meteorological Observatory Davos (PMOD), the Swiss Federal Institute of Aquatic Science and Technology (EAWAG), ETH Zurich and the University of Bern are now qualifying this assumption. Their elaborate model calculations are supplying a robust estimate of the contribution that the sun is expected to make to temperature change in the next 100 years. For the first time, a significant effect is apparent. They expect the Earth's temperature to fall by half a degree when solar activity reaches its next minimum.
> 
> According to project head Werner Schmutz, who is also Director of PMOD, this reduction in temperature is significant, even though it will do little to compensate for human-induced climate change. "We could win valuable time if solar activity declines and slows the pace of global warming a little. That might help us to deal with the consequences of climate change." But this will be no more than borrowed time, warns Schmutz, since the next minimum will inevitably be followed by a maximum.





> Exactly how the sun will behave over the next few years remains a matter of speculation, however, since appropriate data series have only been available for a few decades and they reveal no evidence of fluctuations during this time. "To that extent, our latest results are still a hypothesis," says Schmutz, "and it remains difficult for solar physicists to predict the next cycle." But since we have been observing a consistently strong phase since 1950, it is highly likely that we will experience another low point in 50 to 100 years' time. It could be every bit as intense as the Maunder Minimum, which brought particularly cold weather during the 17th century.


----------



## Thomar (28 Mar 2017 às 09:43)

http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/noti...-inundacoes-ainda-maiores?artigo-completo=sim


*AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL AFETA MASSAS DE AR E TORNA AS SECAS E INUNDAÇÕES AINDA MAIORES*
_
28 MAR 2017 08:50 // NUNO NORONHA // NOTÍCIAS // COM LUSA/AFP

O aquecimento global está a amplificar secas e inundações severas, ao desfazer as poderosas correntes de ar a alta altitude (‘jet streams’), que evoluem de oeste para leste no Hemisfério Norte, segundo um estudo apresentado na segunda-feira._

_Em apenas 15 anos, estes fenómenos - secas devastadoras na Califórnia, vagas de calor através dos EUA e Europa Ocidental, inundações mortíferas no Paquistão – ficaram pior quando as alterações climáticas de responsabilidade humana alteraram aquelas correntes, apontaram cientistas no documento publicado na revista Scientific Reports.

“O nosso trabalho mostra que as alterações climáticas não estão apenas a provocar eventos climáticos ainda mais extremos através dos mecanismos habituais”, afirmou o principal investigador, Michael Mann, professor na Universidade Estadual de Penn, nos EUA.

Estes “mecanismos habituais” incluem temperaturas mais quentes, que conduzem a mais vagas de calor e secas, bem como a mais humidade no ar, o que provoca mais inundações ou nevões. “Além destes efeitos, o aquecimento global está a mudar o padrão do ‘jet stream’ de uma form acue favorece anomalias climáticas mais extremas e persistentes”, disse Mann à AFP. “Revelámos uma consequência clara da atividade humana”, salientou.

Os ‘jet streams’ são correntes de ar que serpenteiam através da metade norte do globo, a cerca de oito a 11 quilómetros acima da superfície terrestre. Conduzidas pelo contraste entre o ar frio polar e o clima tropical, os ‘jet streams’ viajam dentro de uma banda com várias centenas de quilómetros de largura a velocidades de cerca de 300 quilómetros horários. Os ‘jet streams’ são a razão pela qual o voo de Los Angeles para Novo Iorque demora menos uma hora do que o percurso inverso.

O percurso sinuoso destes gigantescos fluxos de ar cria padrões climatéricos, incluindo os sistemas de altas e baixas pressões que criam os momentos extemporâneos de calor ou frio. Quando estas correntes de ar perdem velocidade ou param, estas manifestações climatéricas podem tornar-se mais extremas, conduzindo a períodos extensos de calor ou precipitação. “Mudanças relativamente pequenas das correntes de ar podem ter efeitos significativos nas condições meteorológicas, incluindo as extremas”, disse o coautor Dim Coumou, professor no Instituto de Estudos Ambientais da Universidade de Amesterdão, à AFP.

E o que causa a paragem destas correntes de ar? Pequenas diferenças de temperatura entre o ar do Ártico e o dos trópicos. Isto pode acontecer naturalmente, mas tem acontecido com mais frequência desde que as alterações climáticas se acentuaram, apuraram os investigadores.

O Ártico aqueceu mais do dobro da média global dos últimos 50 anos, ao verificar um aumento da sua temperatura em dois graus Celsius (ºC). O ar sobre as massas terrestres também aqueceu mais depressa do que sobre os oceanos.

Pesquisas anteriores associavam os ‘jet streams’ com grandes secas e inundações ocorridas nas últimas duas décadas, mas não adiantaram nada sobre a influência da atividade humana no processo. “O que o novo estudo faz é ligar os pontos entre a crescente frequência deste efeito das correntes de ar e o aquecimento global provocado pelos humanos no planeta”, disse Mann.

Este cientista e a sua equipa usaram registos de temperaturas terrestres, iniciados em 1870, combinados com simulações por computador, para analisarem os padrões.

O estudo apurou que as condições promotoras da perturbação das correntes de ar aumentaram cerca de 70% desde o início da idade industrial, quando os humanos começaram a carregar a atmosfera com gases com efeito de estufa. De forma significativa, a maior parte das alterações ocorreu nas últimas quatro décadas.

A conferência de Paris, realizada no final de 2016, apelou para a contenção do aquecimento global “bem abaixo” dos 2ºC até ao final do século. A manter-se a evolução atual, a temperatura média global da Terra vai aumentar em 4ºC até ao final do século._


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2017 às 18:41)

*Then and now: How glaciers around the world are melting
*
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/43d4...and-now-how-glaciers-around-world-are-melting

Claro que os padrões meteorológicos são apenas uma parte do problema. A pressão humana faz o resto:

*Scientists: Cod population in New England drops 80 percent *

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/e704...s-cod-population-new-england-drops-80-percent

Termino, repetindo o mesmo:













A civilização moderna não assistiu nem está preparada para as brutais mudanças que a Terra já assistiu (quer aquecimento quer arrefecimento). Como tal, minimizar o impacto das alterações usando essa desculpa é irrealista porque as sociedades tinham uma organização completamente diferente.

Para exemplificar: A Terra já foi atingida inúmeras vezes por meteoritos na história. Como tal, e alegadamente, devíamos entender isso como algo 'normal'. E se um meteorito caísse em cheio na Alemanha ou em França? Certamente as opiniões seriam outras.

O que o clima não tem em intensidade tem em duração. E num passado recente, por exemplo, as secas podem durar - como já duraram - muitos anos. Claro que os primeiros a sofrer são os que dependem mais do tempo: os agricultores. Os restantes usufruem do supermercado para comprarem quase tudo (benesses da civilização moderna que não existem há muito tempo). Pior é quando deixa de haver água na torneira (como já acontece em muitos países do 'terceiro' mundo.


----------



## Pek (6 Abr 2017 às 21:45)

Glaciar Pasterze (Austria)







Y una secuencia de vídeos time-lapse procedentes del documental Chasing Ice:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Abr 2017 às 22:28)

Orion disse:


> *Then and now: How glaciers around the world are melting
> *
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/43d4...and-now-how-glaciers-around-world-are-melting
> 
> ...



A este propósito, recomendo a leitura de um livro já não muito recente, mas com uma narrativa muito atual: "*As últimas horas da antiga luz do sol*", de Thom Hartmann. Existe também um livro, bastante conhecido e escrito mais recentemente - "*Dez mil milhões*", de Stephen Emmott. Duas boas leituras para quem se interessa por estas temáticas abordadas no post do @Orion


----------



## hurricane (7 Abr 2017 às 08:49)

A Belgica teve o marco mais quente desde 1981 pelo menos. Impossivel nao acreditar nas evidencias.


----------



## Pek (7 Abr 2017 às 09:33)

-Glaciar Mendenhall (Alaska), 2007-2015:


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2017 às 00:43)

*Inédito: Rio de glaciar desapareceu em quatro dias devido ao aquecimento global*
Cientistas dizem nunca ter encontrado um acontecimento do género.

Desapareceu em quatro dias o rio que corria do glaciar Kaskawulsh, no Canadá. O fluxo do rio passou totalmente para outro nesse curto período, um fenómeno nunca até hoje visto pelos cientistas, consequência do aquecimento global e que alterou profundamente a paisagem da zona.
O leito do rio Slims chegava aos 150 metros no ponto mais largo, segundo o The Guardian. Durante centenas de anos, o rio transportou água derretida no glaciar Kaskawulsh, um dos maiores do Canadá, em direção ao norte, ao mar de Bering.
Na primavera de 2016, no entanto, a quantidade de água que derreteu do glaciar foi tão grande que esta acabou por correr para um segundo leito: o rio Alsek, a centenas de quilómetros de distância e que vai dar ao Golfo do Alasca.
Os cientistas afirmam que a probabilidade deste acontecimento ter ocorrido devido às alterações climáticas naturais é de 0,5%. "Logo há 99.5% [de probabilidades] de ter ocorrido devido ao aquecimento causado pela era industrial", explicou James Best, geólogo da Universidade de Illinois.
Medições do fluxo dos rios mostram que a mudança, a primeira do género alguma vez documentada, ocorreu entre 26 e 29 de maio. As conclusões da equipa de cientistas forma publicadas esta segunda-feira na revista Nature.
As alterações foram detetadas por uma equipa de cientistas que estuda há muitos anos o recuo dos glaciares na zona.
"Fomos para área para continuarmos a medir o rio Slim e encontramos o leito do rio mais ou menos seco", contou Best. "O delta onde navegávamos de barco era agora uma tempestade de areia. Em termos de paisagem a mudança foi incrivelmente dramática".
A equipa usou helicópteros e drones para perceber o que se passava. "Descobrimos que toda a água que vinha da parte da frente do glaciar, ao invés de se dividir em dois rios, estava a ir só para um", explicou Best.
Enquanto nos últimos anos os rios Slims e Alsek eram equiparáveis em termos de tamanho, a partir de 2016 o Alsek tornou-se 60 a 70 vezes maior que o rio Slims.
O caso de o fluxo de um rio ser totalmente desviado para outro nunca tinha sido observado pelos cientistas. Geólogos sabem que casos semelhantes ocorreram no passado e é a primeira vez que podem documentar e acompanhar um destes fenómenos.
"Que nós saibamos, nunca ninguém documentou este acontecimento no nosso tempo de vida", disse Dan Shugar, geocientista da Universidade de Washington Tacoma.
O paleontólogo Lonnie Thompson, que não esteve envolvido nas investigações, prevê, com base nestas conclusões, que fenómenos de desvio de rios se tornem mais comuns à medidas que os glaciares diminuem.
Fonte


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2017 às 15:31)




----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2017 às 16:54)

O Lago Chad já cobriu uma área de 25000 km2. A isto acrescenta-se:



> The Lake Chad Basin emergency affects some 17 million people across north-eastern Nigeria, northern Cameroon, western Chad and south-east Niger. The effects of conflict, climate change, environmental degradation, poverty and underinvestment in social services have combined to bring about deepening insecurity, rapid population growth and severe vulnerability. This has translated into 11 million people needing humanitarian assistance. More than 2.3 million people have fled their homes. Vital infrastructure such as health centres, schools, water pipelines, bridges and roads have been destroyed and millions of people have limited or no access to basic services.



WMO


> Some 7 million people risk suffering from severe hunger in the Lake Chad Basin, which incorporates parts of Cameroon, Chad, Niger and northeastern Nigeria.  In the latter, some 50,000 people are facing famine.
> 
> While fighting and violence have caused much of the suffering, the impact of environmental degradation and climate change including repeated droughts, are exacerbating the situation, the FAO Director-General said.



FAO

O Chade e o Níger são dos países mais pobres do mundo. A Nigéria é dos países que maior crescimento populacional regista. Novamente, as mudanças climáticas, mesmo sem interferência do homem, podem ser desastrosas.

A seta a vermelho indica a Bacia do Lago Chade. A sua posição geográfica já é suficiente para o tornar bastante vulnerável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mai 2017 às 17:52)

*Antártida está tornar-se verde devido a alterações climáticas*
18.05.2017 às 23h17








MATT AMESBURY/ LUSA

*A continuar a aumentar a temperatura, ainda que de forma moderada, e a crescer o degelo, a Antártida “será um lugar mais verde no futuro"*

Cientistas concluíram que a vida vegetal está a crescer no continente gelado da Antártida devido às alterações climáticas, revela um estudo publicado esta quinta-feira na revista Current Biology.

Poucas plantas vivem na Antártida, mas os cientistas que estudam musgos detetaram um aumento significativo da atividade biológica no continente nos últimos 50 anos.

Para o estudo, a equipa de investigadores, nomeadamente das universidades britânicas de Exeter e Cambridge, analisou núcleos de bancos de musgo bem preservados na Antártida, numa extensão de cerca de 643,73 quilómetros, e dados documentados dos últimos 150 anos.

Os cientistas estudaram em pormenor cinco núcleos de três locais, tendo concluído que houve alterações biológicas importantes em toda a península antártica no último meio século.

Segundo um dos autores do estudo, Matt Amesbury, da Universidade de Exeter, o aumento da temperatura verificado na Antártida nos últimos 50 anos teve "um efeito dramático no crescimento dos bancos de musgo" no continente gelado.

A continuar a aumentar a temperatura, ainda que de forma moderada, e a crescer o degelo, a Antártida "será um lugar mais verde no futuro", sustentou.

A equipa científica pretende, numa nova investigação, recuar mais no tempo e avaliar o quanto as alterações climáticas afetaram os ecossistemas na Antártida antes de a atividade humana provocar o aquecimento global.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...ornar-se-verde-devido-a-alteracoes-climaticas


----------



## efcm (26 Mai 2017 às 23:54)

Portugal vai sofrer ‘mega seca’ de 15 anos, dizem cientistas



Um estudo publicado no Jornal Internacional de Climatologia defende que as principais bacias hidrográficas da Península Ibérica vão secar, durante o maior período até agora registado.

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-mega-seca-de-15-anos-dizem-cientistas-164066


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mai 2017 às 01:34)

Prever coisas para 2100 tem um sentido... Sabemos que o clima está a alterar-se para uma maior secura nos meses de estiagem (Maio-Outubro), contudo existem meses em que a chuva até é capaz de abundar porque temos o Atlântico à porta.

É uma questão de nos adaptar-nos a esta gradual alteração, claro que as zonas do Sul estão muito mais propícias a secas prolongadas e quem sabe se em 2100 ainda não ficam com clima desértico.

Mas nem sabemos se para a semana chove quando mais em 2100.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jun 2017 às 20:43)

*Donald Trump confirma que os EUA vão abandonar Acordo de Paris*

*




*

Donald Trump anunciou, esta quinta-feira, que os EUA vão abandonar o Acordo de Paris sobre as alterações climáticas e tentar encontrar uma nova solução.

Trump afirmou, esta quinta-feira, na Casa Branca, que o Acordo de Paris "imputa custos aos americanos" e que esta decisão vai ao encontro da sua promessa de "pôr os trabalhadores americanos em primeiro".

O presidente norte-americano disse esperar "um melhor acordo" no futuro, em termos que considera justos para o país. "Se conseguirmos, tudo bem, se não conseguirmos, não faz mal", afirmou Donald Trump.

O acordo de Paris foi assinado por 195 países em dezembro de 2015 tendo em vista reduzir as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa e conter o aquecimento global abaixo dos dois graus Celsius.

http://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/don...ua-vao-abandonar-acordo-de-paris-8526678.html


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2017 às 00:19)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Jun 2017 às 01:17)

Porque é que a Índia pode dobrar a produção de carvão até 2020?


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2017 às 02:17)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Porque é que a Índia pode dobrar a produção de carvão até 2020?


----------



## dahon (2 Jun 2017 às 11:01)

O que vale é que o tamanco do trump acha que é um homem de negócios. 


Até os republicanos mais "hardcore" tem mais visão em termos económicos, mesmo não "acreditando" no aquecimento global, do que o mãozinhas.

Aliás a esperança é mesmo essa, que os estados, pelo menos os democratas, ignorem a saída do tratado e o continuem a cumprir.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jun 2017 às 12:12)

*O que é que as alterações climáticas fizeram a Portugal?*
Os efeitos das mudanças do clima são evidentes em zonas como Árctico, Antárctida ou África. Mas também já há muita coisa que mudou em Portugal.




Se o aumento de temperatura média global for superior a dois graus Celsius até ao fim do século, o ecossistema do montado do Sul dificilmente resiste. DANIEL ROCHA

Enquanto se discute sobre quem fica fora e dentro do Acordo de Paris, o mundo aquece, o Árctico derrete e a Antárctida fica um bocadinho mais verde. Não são projecções ou especulações, são constatações que estão em relatórios de cientistas que continuam a medir os efeitos das alterações climáticas no planeta Terra. E Portugal? Há muitas coisas que já mudaram à nossa volta.
Já reparou que há sobreiros e azinheiras a morrer no Alentejo? Que as ondas de calor se tornaram mais frequentes? Que a floresta de Portugal está a diminuir, consumida pelos incêndios? Que a chuva já não cai como antes? Que os Invernos estão mais curtos? Que os mosquitos da febre de dengue encontraram condições para espalhar um surto na ilha da Madeira? Que, devagarinho, acontece uma subida do nível do mar? São apenas alguns dos efeitos das mudanças climáticas em Portugal. 
A lista de fenómenos, mais ou menos visíveis, registados em Portugal que resultam das alterações climática é longa. Filipe Duarte Santos, especialista em alterações climáticas da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa e presidente do Conselho Nacional do Ambiente e do Desenvolvimento Sustentável (CNADS), destaca a diminuição da precipitação, acompanhada de uma mudança do seu regime.
“A diminuição traduz-se, se fizermos uma média por década a partir de 1960, em 40 milímetros por década no Sul de Portugal. Ou seja, em 56 anos, estamos a falar de mais 200 milímetros, o que é muito significativo”, especifica o físico, referindo-se a dados da Agência Europeia do Ambiente (EEA, na sigla em inglês). O problema, diz o especialista, não é exclusivo de Portugal e abarca toda a Península Ibérica onde, segundo os mesmos dados da EEA, a precipitação anual diminuiu até um máximo de 90 milímetros por década, desde 1960.

Infelizmente, este mau indicador parece manter a sua tendência. “Este ano é mais um exemplo disso. Estamos a ter uma precipitação reduzida, relativamente à média de há 60 ou 70 anos. Isto tem impactos muito significativos na agricultura e também no montado”, avisa. Por outro lado, nota, também se percebe que o padrão da chuva mudou e que, quando realmente chove, chove muito e durante pouco tempo. O que, entre outros efeitos, significa muitas vezes cidades inundadas por cheias.
Nas cidades sentem-se as cheias mas não a falta da chuva que, aliás, (quando cai) incomoda muita gente. “As pessoas que vivem na cidade não notam a diminuição da precipitação, abrem a torneira e têm água e de qualidade. A chuva é uma chatice”, reconhece Filipe Duarte Santos, que acrescenta que “é muito diferente quando se é um agricultor no interior do país”. É preciso enfrentar este problema e planear uma resposta, sem esquecer que a solução tem de ser discutida com os nossos vizinhos espanhóis com quem partilhamos recursos importantes para nos adaptarmos a estes desafios, recomenda o físico.
__________
A notícia é algo extensa
Fonte: Público


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jun 2017 às 14:23)

joralentejano disse:


> *O que é que as alterações climáticas fizeram a Portugal?*
> Os efeitos das mudanças do clima são evidentes em zonas como Árctico, Antárctida ou África. Mas também já há muita coisa que mudou em Portugal.
> 
> 
> ...


Ora, aí está algo que eu não podia concordar mais, o clima tem mudado aos poucos e quem nota mais isso são os agricultores, as pessoas do campo e as pessoas mais velhas. Os meus pais, principalmente o meu pai sempre viveu do campo e da agricultura e não tem dúvidas que o clima já não é o mesmo de quando era mais novo, á 40 ou 50 anos atrás, nos 3 meses de Inverno contavam-se pelos dedos das mãos os dias em que não chovia, hoje em dia mesmo no Inverno chegamos a estar semanas e semanas sem chover e quando chove são precipitações curtas e fortes que pouco beneficiam os solos, já para não falar do Verão  que cada vez mais têm a tendência a ser mais quentes, secos e prolongados, chegamos a ter meses e meses de calor, algo que á 50 anos não acontecia.
Quem vive na cidade, pouco ou nada dá por isto, desde que a água corra na torneira está tudo bem, e pegando no artigo acima para a maioria das pessoas a chuva " é uma chatice" .


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2017 às 16:11)

"As alterações climáticas que têm ocorrido ao nível do globo apontam não só para um aumento da temperatura média global, mas também para o aumento da frequência e intensidade dos fenómenos climáticos extremos tais como secas, cheias, ondas de calor etc. A maior frequência de situações de seca meteorológica que se verifica em Portugal Continental nas últimas décadas, é indicativo de um aumento do risco e da vulnerabilidade a este fenómeno, o que poderá obviamente trazer um aumento dos impactos, nomeadamente, ao nível dos sectores agrícola e hidrológico e necessariamente social."

*RISCOS DE SECAS EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL (Vanda Cabrinha Pires, Instituto de Meteorologia, Divisão de Observação Meteorológica e Clima; Álvaro Silva, Instituto de Meteorologia, Divisão de Observação Meteorológica e Clima; Luísa Mendes, Instituto de Meteorologia, Divisão de Observação Meteorológica e Clima)*


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2017 às 16:37)

*Figure 1: Climate anomalies with respect to the 1951–1980 period in 1816.*






Para o melhor ou para o pior, o clima não é linear.



> More surprising, investigators have found that the giant cloud of minuscule particles spread around the globe, blocked sunlight and produced three years of planetary cooling. In June 1816, a blizzard pummeled upstate New York. That July and August, killer frosts in New England ravaged farms. Hailstones pounded London all summer.



https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/25/science/mount-tambora-volcano-eruption-1815.html?_r=0



> Heavy snow fell in northern New England on June 7-8, with 18- to 20-inch high drifts. In Philadelphia, the ice was so bad "every green herb was killed and vegetables of every description very much injured," according to the book _American Weather Stories_.
> 
> Frozen birds dropped dead in the streets of Montreal, and lambs died from exposure in Vermont, the New England Historical Society said.
> 
> On July 4, one observer wrote that "several men were pitching quoits (a game) in the middle of the day with heavy overcoats on." A frost in Maine that month killed beans, cucumbers and squash, according to meteorologist Keith Heidorn. Ice covered lakes and rivers as far south as Pennsylvania, according to the Weather Underground.



https://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2016/05/26/year-without-a-summer-1816-mount-tambora/84855694/



> In 1816 Ireland suffered one of the worst of its recurring potato famines: typhus fever broke out, infecting 80,000 and killing 44,000. In the Chinese province of Yunnan, where harvests were ruined for three years, they planted poppies as a more robust and profitable alternative to rice, which became one of China’s main sources of opium, with devastating and enduring human consequences at home and abroad. The repeated crop failures over the same period in North America caused its economy, driven by arable farming, to crash in 1819, again with far-reaching repercussions. Disrupted monsoons in India were another aspect of the Tamboran climate change, giving rise to a new strain of cholera which almost wiped out the British army in the Bay of Bengal: the epidemic spread overseas, including to Indonesia, where many more people were killed by the disease than the 90,000 direct fatalities from the original volcanic eruptions of 1815.



https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...-dark-masterpieces-beethoven-schubert-shelley

Quantos milhões de mortos causaria a mesma erupção se ocorresse hoje em dia?


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jun 2017 às 18:24)

*O que aconteceria à Europa se o gelo do planeta derretesse?*


Aquecimento global está a aumentar cada vez mais





Se continuarmos a poluir o nosso planeta, o aquecimento global vai continuar a aumentar, levando a que o todo o gelo da Terra derreta e que haja um sucessivo aumento do nível do mar.

De acordo com o National Geographic, se o gelo derretesse, Londres poderia vir a desaparecer. Para além disso, Veneza ficaria submersa pelo mar Adriático.

Este cenário catastrófico levaria a que os Países Baixos se desviassem e ficassem rodeados de água, enquanto que a maior parte da Dinamarca também desaparecia.

Para além de todas estas transformações, o mar Mediterrâneo iria aumentar, engolindo assim os mares Negro e Cáspio.
https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/566163/o-que-aconteceria-a-europa-se-o-gelo-do-planeta-derretesse-


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jun 2017 às 20:57)

*Bloco de gelo gigante na Antártida está quase a separar-se*
2/6/2017, 14:02293
10
Trump recusa acreditar em alterações climáticas. Até tirou os Estados Unidos do Acordo de Paris. Enquanto isso, na Antártida, a plataforma de gelo Larsen C está prestes a separar-se.

Partilhe




A separação do bloco de gelo irá resultar na perda de 10% da plataforma Larsen C

NASA/JOHN SONNTAG HANDOUT/EPA
 Trump recusa acreditar em alterações climáticas, até tirou os Estados Unidos do Acordo de Paris. Mas, enquanto isso, na Antártida, a plataforma de gelo Larsen C está prestes a separar-se. Já só faltam 13 quilómetros para a fissura da plataforma de gelo atingir a outra ponta do bloco de gelo Larsen C. A propagação da fenda tem-se intensificado e a última estendeu-se por 16 quilómetros.

O historial já vem desde 2011 – no entanto, nos últimos 6 meses o ritmo acelerou. Foram 20 quilómetros em dezembro, mais 10 em janeiro, em abril bifurcou-se e em maio cresceu outros 17 quilómetros.

 Apesar de ser frequente a separação de blocos de gelo por causas naturais, a verdade é que a comunidade científica nunca testemunhou nada a este ritmo. A plataforma Larsen C – uma das maiores placas de gelo na Antártida – tem metade do tamanho do Líbano.

O aumento da temperatura na Antártida tem sido objeto de estudo dos cientistas nas últimas décadas. É nos polos do planeta que o aquecimento global é mais sentido – e aqui o degelo é mais acentuado. A situação é preocupante porque serão blocos que se separam de icebergues. A partir daí derretem e aumentam o nível médio das águas do mar.
http://observador.pt/2017/06/02/bloco-gigante-de-gelo-na-antartida-esta-quase-a-separar-se/


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (3 Jun 2017 às 17:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Bloco de gelo gigante na Antártida está quase a separar-se*
> 2/6/2017, 14:02293
> 10
> Trump recusa acreditar em alterações climáticas. Até tirou os Estados Unidos do Acordo de Paris. Enquanto isso, na Antártida, a plataforma de gelo Larsen C está prestes a separar-se.
> ...



Larsen C é o 3º Iceberg que derrete na Antártica seguido, sendo este o maior até agora, Larsen A e B já desapareceram. Após perda deste bloco de gelo espera-se que todo o Iceberg desapareça, sendo isso o que se sucedeu com os anteriores, num efeito de "bola de neve".


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2017 às 01:35)

*ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS JÁ ESTÃO A TER EFEITOS NA SAÚDE DOS PORTUGUESES*
*Os problemas respiratórios, cardíacos e as doenças infecciosas aumentam com a subida da temperatura média. O combate aos gases com efeito de estufa é também uma questão de saúde, alertam especialistas em Medicina Interna
____*
O clima mudou, continua a mudar, mas a maior parte de nós continua a enfiar a cabeça na areia, alheado de uma realidade bem expressa em dados: 2016 foi o ano mais quente desde que há registo; a Organização Mundial de Saúde estima que todos os anos morram 150 mil pessoas por causa das alterações climáticas; atualmente, 96% do território nacional está em situação de seca e só na onda de calor de 2013 morreram 1 700 portugueses por problemas de saúde relacionados com a temperatura extrema.

Num inquérito feito aos especialistas em Medicina Interna, 90% deles afirmou que "as alterações climáticas já estão a ter efeitos na saúde dos portugueses", revela à VISÃO o presidente da Sociedade Portuguesa de Medicina Interna (SPMI), Luís Campos. As doenças respiratórias são as mais referidas pelos médicos portugueses, sendo os grupos mais frágeis, como os idosos, as crianças ou os que vivem em piores condições de habitação ou alimentares os que mais sofrem. A nível mundial, têm vindo a aumentar os AVC, a doença coronária, a bronquite crónica, as doenças infecciosas, e ainda as patologias relacionadas com a qualidade da água, como a cólera, ou as que são transmitidas por mosquitos, como a malária e o dengue. Também aumentam as vítimas de catástrofes naturais, como as cheias ou os furacões, os problemas mentais em pessoas obrigadas a emigrar.

Por altura do Dia Mundial do Ambiente, celebrado a 5 de junho, a Sociedade alertou médicos e sociedade em geral para os problemas relacionados com a subida da temperatura média, reforçando o papel de cada um de nós.

Também é objetivo das SPMI que a atenção ao ambiente comece nos próprios hospitais. "Os hospitais são responsáveis pelo consumo de 11% da eletricidade e 18% do gás natural. São ainda produtores de 108 mil toneladas de resíduos", avança Luís Campos. "O combate às alterações climáticas deve ser uma prioridade e o setor da saúde devia dar o exemplo", sublinha o médico.

Pela sua saúde, recomenda a Sociedade, ande a pé, de bicicleta ou de transportes públicos, escolha carros menos poluentes, reduza o consumo de energia, o lixo e a carne na alimentação, coma frutas e legumes de produção local e sazonal, não beba bebidas engarrafadas em garrafas de plástico.
Fonte


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2017 às 21:16)




----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2017 às 00:45)

*Em 2100, 74% da população mundial vai estar exposta a calor mortífero*
Três quartos da população mundial estará exposta a ondas de calor mortíferas em 2100, se as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa continuarem a aumentar.






As ondas de calor colocam um risco considerável à vida humana


Três quartos da população mundial estará exposta a ondas de calor mortíferas em 2100, se as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa continuarem a aumentar ao ritmo atual, mas, mesmo com redução, quase metade das pessoas será afetada.

Um estudo publicado esta segunda-feira na revista científica Nature Climate Change conclui que “74% da população mundial estará exposta a ondas de calor mortíferas em 2100, se as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa continuarem a subir nas atuais taxas”.


“Mesmo se as emissões descerem drasticamente, é expetável que a percentagem de população humana afetada atinja 48%”, aponta também o trabalho, liderado pelo professor de Geografia do departamento de Ciências Sociais da Universidade do Havai em Manoa, Camilo Mora.

No que respeita a ondas de calor, cuja maior frequência é relacionada com as alterações climáticas, “estamos a ficar sem opções para o futuro”, salienta o investigador, citado numa informação divulgada pela Universidade, defendendo que as alternativas “são agora entre o mau e o terrível”.

Camilo Mora recordou que atualmente muitas pessoas em todo o mundo já estão a sofrer as consequências das ondas de calor e as previsões sugerem que a tendência irá continuar, e “poderá ser muito pior se as emissões não forem consideravelmente reduzidas”.

“Cerca de 30% da população humana de todo o mundo está exposta a estas condições mortíferas em cada ano”, referem os cientistas.

O corpo humano, explica o estudo, só funciona se estiver a temperaturas à volta de 37 graus.

As ondas de calor colocam um risco considerável à vida humana pois o tempo quente, agravado pela alta humidade, pode aumentar a temperatura do corpo, levando a condições que ameaçam a vida.”

A equipa liderada por Camilo Mora fez um levantamento de dados existentes e encontrou 1.900 casos de locais onde as elevadas temperaturas causaram mortes desde 1980 e, analisando as condições climáticas de 783 episódios letais, em 164 cidades de 36 países, identificou um limite a partir do qual as temperaturas e o grau de humidade se tornam mortíferas.

A área do planeta em que este limite é ultrapassado em 20 ou mais dias por ano tem vindo a crescer e “estima-se que aumente mesmo com cortes nas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa”, segundo o estudo.


Entre os exemplos listados pelos especialistas, está a onda de calor de 2003, na Europa, que provocou a morte de cerca de 70 mil pessoas, ou a de Moscovo em 2010, que provocou 10 mil mortes, sendo ainda referidas cidades como Nova Iorque, Washington, Los Angeles, Toronto, Londres, Tóquio, Sydney ou São Paulo que também registaram aquele fenómeno.

O trabalho também refere que o maior risco para a vida humana vindo das ondas de calor regista-se nas regiões tropicais, que são quentes e húmidas, enquanto em latitudes mais altas o risco de morte se limita ao verão.

“Ações como a retirada do Acordo de Paris (decidida pelo Presidente dos Estados Unidos, Donald Trump) são um passo na direção errada que vai inevitavelmente atrasar a resolução de um problema para o qual não há simplesmente tempo a perder”, alertou Camilo Mora.
Fonte: Observador


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2017 às 00:57)

joralentejano disse:


> *Em 2100, 74% da população mundial vai estar exposta a calor mortífero*
> Três quartos da população mundial estará exposta a ondas de calor mortíferas em 2100, se as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa continuarem a aumentar.
> 
> 
> ...


Portugal está 80 anos à frente, infelizmente.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2017 às 01:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Portugal está 80 anos à frente, infelizmente.


Será um dos países que mais irá sofrer. Já está a viver temperaturas extremas e a tendência é piorar. Mas mesmo assim, ainda há gente que fica contente...até um dia.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Jun 2017 às 08:50)

Nós já temos estas ondas de calor com temperaturas extremas , infelizmente Portugal será um dos mais países mais afetados ou o mais afetado .


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2017 às 09:50)

*Clima do futuro aumenta o risco de incêndios florestais*




FERNANDO FONTES / GLOBAL IMAGENS
*
Especialistas dizem que o ordenamento da floresta, com a limpeza regular de matos, é uma das medidas essenciais*

Não é possível dizer que as condições meteorológicas, com temperaturas acima da média para fim de primavera, potenciadoras da dimensão e violência do incêndio nos concelhos de Pedrógão Grande, Castanheira de Pera e Figueiró dos Vinhos, são já uma manifestação das alterações climáticas.

"É muito difícil medir isso de forma definitiva", esclarece Filipe Duarte Santos, professor e investigador da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa e especialista em alterações climáticas. "O que se pode dizer, e os modelos indicam, é que no contexto das alterações climáticas, o risco de incêndios florestais vai aumentar em toda a bacia mediterrânica e também em Portugal", sublinha.

No mundo globalmente mais quente que aí vem, as condições meteorológicas vão tornar-se mais adversas em Portugal com mais ondas de calor, maior número de dias com temperaturas extremas, com diminuição da precipitação no inverno e na primavera, e com antecipação e prolongamento da época de incêndios. Na verdade, essas tendências começam a ser visíveis e é nesse contexto que a floresta portuguesa, já de si "explosiva" nas regiões Norte e Centro, como diz Filipe Duarte Santos, se tornará mais vulnerável nesse futuro talvez já não tão distante.

*Das maiores manchas verdes da Europa*

Constituída essencialmente por pinheiro-bravo e eucaliptal, nomeadamente na região Norte e Centro - a sul predomina o sobreiro, resistente ao fogo -, a floresta ocupa 35,4% da área continental do país, mas tem diminuído de dimensão, sobretudo devido aos incêndios florestais. Entre 1990 e 2015, ano dos últimos dados, a mancha florestal bruta perdeu no continente 7,39% do seu total e o pinheiro-bravo, que na década de 1990, representava a maior mancha florestal no país, perdeu terreno para o eucaliptal que o suplantou e é agora a espécie predominante, com mais de 800 mil hectares (dados de 2010), contra 710 mil hectares de pinheiro-bravo.

Na região Centro do país, são estas as duas espécies predominantes e é também aí, e no Norte do país, que o flagelo dos incêndios florestais se repete, ano após ano, sobretudo desde há três décadas, agravado pela desertificação crescente dos territórios e o abandono da agricultura. Os terrenos agrícolas, que funcionavam como tampão entre as zonas florestadas, encheram-se de matos, ligando agora a floresta numa só mancha contínua - e perigosa.

"Com o abandono e a saída das populações, a floresta da região Centro tornou-se numa das maiores manchas contínuas de pinhal bravo da Europa que teve, no seu auge, muitas centenas de milhares de hectares, mas que tem ardido ano após ano em incêndios de grande dimensão", diz José Cardoso Pereira, professor e investigador do Instituto Superior de Agronomia e especialista em cartografia de área florestal queimada e de risco de incêndio.

Porque arde, afinal, a floresta desta forma em Portugal? São vários os motivos, nota o especialista. "Arde porque está pouco tratada, porque é plantada e depois não é limpa do mato que ali se acumula e que depois funciona como combustível", explica José Cardoso Pereira, sublinhando que no caso da região Centro, o clima particular também dá uma ajuda. "A região recebe influência do clima atlântico, e por isso durante o inverno chove, o que promove o crescimento da vegetação. Mas também está suficientemente a sul para ter verões quentes e secos, tornando-a vulnerável a incêndios. Sem a gestão adequada, e com muita vegetação acumulada, a floresta arde", refere. Por isso, diz, "é urgente" pensar a floresta a longo prazo. "Tem-se posto a ênfase nos meios de combate aos incêndios, mas essa é uma atuação de última linha, a primeira tem de passar por uma gestão adequada de prevenção", sublinha. Em dias de calor extremo como foi sábado e numa zona de terrenos acidentados, como a dos concelhos afetados, com relevos e vales acentuados que promovem a formação de ventos cruzados e propagação rápida das chamas, "os meios de última linha nunca são suficientes".
http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...-o-risco-de-incendios-florestais-8572909.html


----------



## Zulo (20 Jun 2017 às 10:04)

Lembro me tão bem da década de 90, passar férias na Sobreira formosa(Proença a Nova) e o calor era tanto que o alcatrão derretia e agarrava se ao pneu da bicla!!! Não sei se está muito pior agora. É uma onda de calor, esperemos que acalme.


----------



## Pek (24 Jun 2017 às 16:06)

Glaciar del Aneto (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca) a principios del siglo XX






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteomiraflores


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jun 2017 às 11:44)

*Temperatura da água do mar atinge os 27 graus em Espanha (e vai subir mais)*
PLAY it

10:47
A temperatura da água do mar Mediterrâneo, em Espanha, registou um máximo histórico em junho. De acordo com as medições oficiais anuais, a temperatura chegou aos 27 graus, na costa de Barcelona, o valor mais alto registado em toda a península.

 Entre 2007 e 2017, e de acordo com as temperaturas observadas entre os dias 1 e 22 de junho, houve oscilações entre os 0,5 e 2,5 graus centígrados. Mas foi este ano que se registou a maior subida, com aumentos entre os 2,5 e 3,5 graus. Em entrevista ao El País, os meteorologistas explicam que todas as costas espanholas estão com temperaturas anómalas e acreditam que nos meses de setembro e outubro, as temperaturas ainda vão subir mais.

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...s-27-graus-em-espanha-e-vai-subir-mais-176727


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2017 às 12:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Temperatura da água do mar atinge os 27 graus em Espanha (e vai subir mais)*
> PLAY it
> 
> 10:47
> ...



Efectivamente estamos asistiendo en estos días a la superación de máximos históricos en la temperatura de las aguas del Mediterráneo, Cantábrico y Atlántico:





http://www.cazatormentas.com/maximos-historicos-de-temperatura-en-las-aguas-costeras-de-espana
http://www.puertos.es/es-es/Paginas/Noticias/TemperaturaaguaJunio2017.aspx?platform=hootsuite

Muchísima atención a este final de verano-otoño con las DANAs y las lluvias torrenciales en el Mediterráneo. Puede ser tremendo, hay energía acumulada para aburrir!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jun 2017 às 15:08)

*Antártida cada vez menos gelada prepara-se para "invasão" em 2100*
29 jun 2017 07:40
MadreMedia / Lusa

Uma investigação publicada hoje revela que as alterações climáticas podem vir a aumentar em 25% a área sem gelo da Antártida no final do século, um cenário que provocaria drásticas mudanças na biodiversidade do continente.






A zona sem gelo representa atualmente cerca de 1% da superfície do continente – cuja área total é de aproximadamente 14 milhões de quilómetros quadrados -, figurando como o lugar onde se concentra quase toda a sua fauna e flora.

Uma investigação realizada pela Divisão Australiana da Antártida (AAD, na sigla em inglês), a primeira a estudar o impacto das alterações climáticas nas zonas sem gelo na Antártida, prevê que estas se expandam e se unam entre si.

Segundo Aleks Terauds, investigador da AAD, à luz da previsão, o desaparecimento do gelo em 2100 vai fazer emergir aproximadamente 17.267 quilómetros quadrados de terreno, o que representa um aumento de quase 25%.

“Tal vai oferecer novas áreas de expansão a espécies autóctones, mas também pode vir a causar a propagação de espécies invasoras e, a longo prazo, a extinção das espécies nativas menos competitivas”, disse Aleks Terauds, citado num comunicado da AAD.

A investigadora Jasmine Lee assinalou que, ao contrário de estudos anteriores centrados na redução da camada de gelo e no potencial impacto no aumento do nível do mar, o novo trabalho foca-se nos efeitos na biodiversidade do continente gelado.

Lee indicou que as atuais zonas sem gelo constituem importantes zonas de reprodução de focas e aves marinhas, além de acolherem invertebrados, fungos e líquenes endémicos.

A investigação, publicada pela revista Nature, foi apresentada diante do Comité para a Proteção do Ambiente durante a reunião consultiva do Tratado da Antártida que decorreu, em maio, na China.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/antartida-cada-vez-menos-gelada-prepara-se-para-invasao-em-2100


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jun 2017 às 19:57)

*Estudo científico conclui que ondas de calor vão aumentar cinco vezes em 100 anos*
29 jun 2017 19:07
MadreMedia / Lusa

Um estudo de investigadores da Universidade de Aveiro (UA), divulgado, conclui que no final do século XXI vai haver cinco vezes mais ondas de calor como aquela que ocorreu durante o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande.






A conclusão resulta de um estudo que foi publicado na semana passada no ‘International Journal of Climatology', realizado por investigadores do Departamento de Física da UA e do laboratório associado CESAM - Centro de Estudos do Ambiente e do Mar, com parceiros europeus.

O estudo analisa as alterações nas ondas de calor e suas características para 12 locais na Península Ibérica, incluindo Lisboa, Porto, Bragança e Beja, num cenário em que as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa continuarão a aumentar ao ritmo atual.

Quando comparados os valores do clima atual e os valores do clima nos próximos cem anos verifica-se que em toda a Península Ibérica ocorrerão cinco a seis ondas de calor por ano, representando cinco vezes mais do que atualmente, explica uma nota de imprensa da UA.


"O mais importante é que o número de dias de ondas de calor vai aumentar muito. No futuro, vamos ter metade do verão, ou mais de metade do verão com ondas de calor", disse à Lusa, o físico Alfredo Rocha.

De acordo com o investigador, estas ondas de calor poderão ocorrer também nas estações intermédias, designadamente no fim da primavera e no início do outono.

O trabalho, realizado pelos investigadores Alfredo Rocha, Susana Pereira, Martinho Marta-Almeida e Ana Cristina Carvalho, confirmou ainda que "a velocidade com que o aquecimento se está a verificar está a aumentar".

"O Acordo de Paris estabelece um aumento máximo da temperatura média global de 1,5 graus centígrados até 2100 e, neste momento, a temperatura média global já aumentou 1,1 graus centígrados", disse Alfredo Rocha.

O investigador recorda que atualmente há países que já têm temperaturas muito elevadas, mas "estão habituados a lidar com isso", defendendo que "é preciso adaptarmo-nos muito rapidamente a isso, quer em termos de cuidados de saúde, quer na agricultura".

Apesar de considerarem que o Acordo de Paris será "muito difícil" de concretizar, os autores do estudo sublinham que é fundamental implementar ações de mitigação, no sentido de reduzir as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa, de forma a minimizar o aquecimento global.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...de-calor-vao-aumentar-cinco-vezes-em-100-anos


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2017 às 18:18)

*Aramco to Spend $300 Billion, CEO Warns on World Oil Supply*



> The outlook for oil supplies is “increasingly worrying,” with about $1 trillion in investments lost during the current industry downturn and fewer new deposits being discovered, Nasser said at a conference in Istanbul. Some estimates suggest that at least 20 million barrels a day of new output is needed over the next five years to offset rising oil demand and the natural decline of developed fields, he said Monday.
> 
> “There seems to be a growing belief that the world can prematurely disengage from proven and reliable energy sources like oil and gas, on the mistaken assumption that alternatives will be rapidly deployed,” Nasser said in a speech. The petroleum industry will be at the heart of global energy for years, and the transition to use of alternatives will be “long and complex,’ he said.








Energias Renováveis, excluindo a hidroelétrica  3.2% do total produzido

BP

*Há 2 milhões de carros eléctricos. Deviam ser 600 para recuperar o ambiente

OB*


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jul 2017 às 18:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Estudo científico conclui que ondas de calor vão aumentar cinco vezes em 100 anos*
> 29 jun 2017 19:07
> MadreMedia / Lusa
> 
> ...



Em princípio, as ondas de calor daqui a 100 anos, serão as mesmas de hoje no presente.

..Convém lembrar que as normais climatológicas são períodos de 30 anos, atualizadas a cada 10 anos! Portanto, no período 2090-2100, o n.º de dias com ondas de calor deve ser o mesmo que hoje, porque reportam à respetiva normal climatologica 2060-2090.


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2017 às 18:29)

Porque é que a democracia no MO é tão importante?











---



> Coal-fired power stations are responsible for the most pollution in Europe, with Britain among the top polluters, the European Union says.
> 
> The European Environment Agency said in a report late Sunday that half of the plants responsible for the largest releases of air and water pollution were in Britain, with a total of 14. Germany was second with seven, followed by France and Poland, each with five.



*Coal-fired plants top polluters in Europe*


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2017 às 16:22)

Quais serão as consequências do AG? Ninguém se entende.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jul 2017 às 11:25)

One of the biggest icebergs ever recorded has just broken away from Antarctica.

The giant block is estimated to cover an area of roughly 6,000 sq km; that's about a quarter the size of Wales.

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-40321674


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 20:42)

Seria um desastre para os defensores do AG. Os céticos têm os conceitos mais facilmente comunicáveis e a ausência de causalidades a seu favor.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 23:05)




----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 23:18)




----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 21:36)




----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2017 às 14:37)

Daqui a uns anos usar a média 1991-2020 será bastante estranho com tanto ano quente incluído  Um aquecimento de 0.70º por século não é desastroso.


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2017 às 15:16)

Orion disse:


> Um aquecimento de 0.70º por século não é desastroso.








O céticos da Univ. Alabama dão isto:






Isso depois entra-se nos polémicos ajustamentos e outras coisas do género:

*Major correction to satellite data shows 140% faster warming since 1998*

De qualquer das formas fica aqui mais um gráfico


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2017 às 15:31)

Orion disse:


> Isso depois entra-se nos polémicos ajustamentos e outras coisas do género:
> 
> *Major correction to satellite data shows 140% faster warming since 1998*



E do artigo (cuja leitura recomendo) a diferença entre o RSS/'crentes' e o UAH/'céticos' (se bem que o Roy Spencer acredita um pouco no AG mas não dá muita importância à ação humana).






Curiosamente, ou talvez não, a atualização do UAH (v6) reduz as anomalias da versão anterior (v5). Uns gostam de aquecer e outros de arrefecer. Há coisas engraçadas não há?


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2017 às 16:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2017 às 22:47)

*Pirâmide de Gelo: Descoberta a fórmula para levar água a zonas secas*
Tamara Lopes

19:48
*A 'Ice Stupa' permite a conservação da água quando a temperatura do ar aquece, sendo posteriormente fornecida às populações, nos meses de maior calor.*

 O aquecimento global é um fenómeno causado por inúmeras emissões de gases, principalmente devido à queima de combustíveis fósseis e mudanças no uso da terra, que intensificam o efeito de estufa, provocando, entre várias adversidades, o desaparecimento dos glaciares.

Por norma, os glaciares são permanentes, variando apenas as suas dimensões. A sua base vai derretendo, conduzindo a água para as zonas montanhosas mais próximas, até que sejam acumuladas camadas anuais sucessivas recongelando a neve.


Todavia, as mudanças climáticas nem sempre permitem que os glaciares se comportem da mesma forma, causando secas ao longo do verão nas zonas montanhosas. E isto é o que acontecia numa zona de Ladakh, na província de Jammu-Caxemira, que se situa a uma altitude de 2,500 a 4 mil metros acima do nível do mar, no oeste da cordilheira dos Himalaias, até que Sonam Wangchuk, um engenheiro indiano, desenvolveu uma solução.

De solução passou a projeto e consiste numa pirâmide de gelo, ou, conforme é conhecida localmente, _Ice Stupa,_ quepermite a conservação da água, quando a temperatura do ar aquece, sendo posteriormente fornecida às populações, nos meses de maior calor.

A força gravitacional é a técnica utilizada para conseguir conduzir a água para zonas secas. Desta forma, a água começa a congelar a temperaturas de 20 graus negativos, atingindo uma altura máxima de 16 metros, com um volume sustentado até ao mês de maio, altura do ano em que as temperaturas do ar atingem os 20 graus positivos.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-formula-para-levar-agua-a-zonas-secas-186732


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2017 às 15:30)

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/572278/alteracoes-climaticas-o-pior-ainda-esta-para-vir


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2017 às 16:24)




----------



## Micael Gonçalves (20 Jul 2017 às 22:38)

Orion disse:


>


Se acontecer como nos casos anteriores, e com esta notícia parece ser o caso, todo o Iceberg Larsen C vai-se desfazer ao longo dos próximos meses..


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2017 às 11:42)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> Se acontecer como nos casos anteriores, e com esta notícia parece ser o caso, todo o Iceberg Larsen C vai-se desfazer ao longo dos próximos meses..



A questão é que esta plataforma de gelo em questão é muito maior do que as Larsen A e B que já se perderam respectivamente em 1995 e 2002 e poderá desestabilizar o gelo continental da Península Antárctica e acelerar ainda mais o degelo já que as Larsen funcionavam como escudo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 14:55)

*Seca corta a água às fontes de Roma*
24.07.2017  

*Uma das primaveras com menos chuva dos últimos 60 anos está a ter forte impacto em grande parte de Itália. A ilha da Sardenha pretende que seja declarado estado de desastre natural. Em Roma o fornecimento de água poderá sofrer interrupções de oito horas diárias, já a partir de quarta-feira, e algumas das suas famosas fontes podem ser desativadas*

A escassez de chuva e as crónicas fugas nos aquedutos estão a ter forte impacto sobre os agricultores de grande parte de Itália este verão. A capital, Roma, pode sofrer cortes diários nos fornecimentos de água já esta semana.

A situação surge depois de Itália ter tido uma das primaveras com menos precipitação dos últimos 60 anos. Em certas partes do país o nível foi 80% inferior ao normal, segundo indicaram no domingo meteorologistas na Sky TG24 TV. A Sardenha é uma das regiões mais atingidas e está a tentar obter o estatuto de zona atingida por desastre natural.

A associação de agricultores Coldiretti estima que a situação já tenha provocado 2300 milhões de euros de prejuízo no setor. A produção de leite está a sofrer um decréscimo diário. Entre os mais atingidos estão os produtores de tomate no sudeste, na região da Apúlia, e os produtores de uva e de azeitonas de grande parte do país. A província de Parma, onde é produzido o famoso queijo parmesão, também está muito afetada.

Na capital, o fornecimento de água poderá sofrer interrupções de oito horas diárias, em bairros alternados, já a partir de quarta-feira. Muitas das famosas fontes da cidade podem ser desativadas. A ACEA, empresa responsável pelo fornecimento de água à cidade, alertou para o racionamento iminente, depois de o governador da região do Lácio ter ordenado, na semana passada, que se deixasse de recorrer à água do lago Bracciano.

*26 DIAS DE CHUVA EM VEZ DE 88*
Situado a 40 quilómetros de distância de Roma, o lago era usado apenas como reserva para o fornecimento de água na cidade, mas nos últimos anos tal passou a acontecer com regularidade. A situação levou o deputado Michele Meta, do Partido Democrata (centro-esquerda), a questionar se a ACEA, empresa maioritariamente detida pela autarquia, “não tem soluções melhores do que o racionar o fornecimento de água na capital?”

Nos últimos seis meses, Roma teve apenas 26 dias com chuva, comparativamente com os 88 registados em igual período de 2016. O problema é agravado pelas significativas fugas existentes no sistema de fornecimento de água, que em algumas áreas ainda é assegurado com recurso a aquedutos dos tempos do Império Romano.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/internacional/2017-07-24-Seca-corta-a-agua-as-fontes-de-Roma


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2017 às 19:10)

> The six authors of the commentary argue campaigns which emphasize variations on messages such as, "97% of climate scientists have concluded that human-caused climate change is happening," hold several serious drawbacks.
> 
> Firstly, the difficulties involved in statistically quantifying consensus and what is included in the climate science literature have generated intense disagreement. The messaging strategy has also promoted confusion over whether consensus extends to various impacts such as extreme weather events. Rather than ending conflict over the reality of human-caused climate change, these efforts have fueled further debate.





> The final point discussed highlights how narrowly focusing on scientific consensus displaces debate over the wider issues posed by climate change, which involve many different, and often conflicting, policy options.



*Campaigning on climate science consensus may backfire, warn scholars*

E quando a democracia falha, a autocracia segue-se.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2017 às 21:36)

*Estudo revela que temperatura da Terra pode aumentar até 4,9 graus neste século  *
O aquecimento do planeta em dois graus até final do século, uma meta que é referida como passível de evitar, pode mais do que duplicar, de acordo com uma investigação da Universidade de Washington hoje divulgada.

A comunidade internacional concordou, no chamado Acordo de Paris, combater o aquecimento global (limitando a emissão de gases com efeito de estufa) de forma a que esse aumento de temperatura não ultrapasse os 1,5 graus celsius (e não os 02 graus, que era a meta anterior).

No entanto, a investigação agora divulgada considera como muito provável que o planeta exceda essa meta. O estudo usa ferramentas estatísticas as quais indicam que há apenas 05% de probabilidades de a Terra aquecer apenas 02 graus ou menos até final do século. E a possibilidade de aquecer 1,5 graus ou menos é de 01%.

"A nossa análise mostra que o objectivo dos 02 graus é o melhor cenário", disse o autor principal do trabalho, Adrian Raftery, acrescentando que para isso era necessário um grande e sustentando esforço, em todas as frentes, nos próximos 80 anos.

Ao contrário, as projecções indicam 90% de hipóteses de que as temperaturas aumentem, neste século, entre 02 e 4,9 graus celsius.

"A nossa análise é compatível com estimativas anteriores, mas conclui que as projecções mais optimistas são improváveis de acontecer", disse Raftery, acrescentando que o planeta está mais perto "da margem" do que as pessoas pensam.

Os responsáveis pela investigação trabalharam sobre três cenários de emissões de gases com efeito de estufa e usaram projecções estatísticas sustentadas em 50 anos de dados de países de todo o mundo. E encontraram um valor médio de aquecimento de 3,2 graus até 2100, com 90% de hipóteses de que o aquecimento global seja neste século entre 02 e 4,9 graus.
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...s-neste-seculo-?ref=HP_Destaquesduasnotícias3


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2017 às 22:16)

Entretanto em Portugal isso já é um cenário possível para meados do século...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2017 às 22:17)

*Ninguém sabe explicar muito bem o que está a acontecer na Antártida: os mistérios do gelo*
01.08.2017 
*Três vezes maior do que a União Europeia, a Antártida é em muitos aspetos ainda uma incógnita. Ao contrário do que acontecia no Ártico, tem sempre havido um ligeiro aumento da extensão de gelo marinho. Até que 2016 veio e trouxe um facto alarmante, agravado pelo icebergue histórico que se soltou já este ano. “A redução drástica agora notada é anómala e pode significar o início do aquecimento da Antártida. Pode ser um sinal de que o gigante está a acordar. Mas isso só o saberemos daqui a uns anos” ...
http://expresso.sapo.pt/multimedia/...a-acontecer-na-Antartida-os-misterios-do-gelo
*
A notícia é extensa e contem muitos esquemas e um video...


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2017 às 18:03)

En tan sólo 8 años...


----------



## irpsit (4 Ago 2017 às 21:39)

Vamos conseguir impedir o pior do aquecimento global?

Obviamente que nao.
Os fenómenos Trump tornar-se-ao mais comuns e passo a explicar.

Vou dar uns exemplos: fumar faz mal à saúde. Existe um consenso de 99% face a isto, embora no passado nao tenha sido assim.
No entanto, uma porcao significativa da sociedade - os fumadores - ignora este facto e prefere continuar a fumar. 
(Perdoem-me os fumadores por este lembrete  )

Outro exemplo: pessoa X é diagnosticada com uma cárie dentária no dentista. 
Quantos de nós vamos adiar a consulta até que a cárie se torne grande, quando o podiamos fazer mais precocemente?
Parece contra-intuitivo nao é?
Mas até eu faco isto! 

Isto sao alguns exemplos para provar que o cerebro humano é especialista em enfiar a cabeca na areia e evitar lidar com pensamentos negativos.
Sejam coisas pequinhas como uma cárie dentária, sejam coisas potencialmente catástróficas, como uma guerra ou o aquecimento global.

Vai continuar tudo na mesma. Vao existir muitos carros eléctricos, mas isso só diminuirá uns 20% das emissóes, o resto continuará, e os processos de desertificacao e degelo já estao bem acelerados.

Eu aposto mais na adaptacao à futura catástrofe do que na prevencao.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2017 às 21:59)

*Lucifer, a onda de calor que está a atingir 10 países da Europa e já matou duas pessoas*
HÁ 2 HORAS
1
Dez países europeus estão em alerta vermelho. Esta sexta-feira a temperatura da zona sul e este da Europa podem ultrapassar os 40 graus. Duas pessoas morreram e várias foram levadas para o hospital.

Uma onda de calor que está, esta sexta-feira, a atingir as zonas sul e este do continente europeu provocou até ao momento duas mortes, uma na Roménia e outra na Polónia, noticia a agência Reuters. E há ainda notícias a dar conta de vários internamentos na sequência de insolações e outros problemas relacionados com o calor.

A Itália e os países dos Balcãs são os mais afetados pela onda de calor, apelidada de Lucifer. Mas o sul da Polónia também está a ser afetado. Na Albânia, cerca de 300 bombeiros estão a combater 75 incêndios. O país já pediu, inclusive, apoio de emergência à União Europeia.


No total, dez países foram colocados sob alerta vermelho pelo Meteoalarm, o serviço meteorológico europeu: Itália, Eslovénia, Hungria, Croácia, Polónia, Sérvia, Roménia, Montenegro, Bósnia e Albânia. Nas zonas afetadas, as temperaturas podem ser superiores a 40 graus.

http://observador.pt/2017/08/04/luc...-10-paises-da-europa-e-ja-matou-duas-pessoas/


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2017 às 21:28)

*Desastres climáticos podem provocar a morte de 152.000 europeus por ano em 2100*
Os desastres climáticos podem provocar 152.000 mortes na Europa por ano, entre 2071 e 2100, em vez das 3.000 anuais que se têm registado nas últimas décadas, segundo um estudo publicado este sábado.





Ricardo Almeida/Correio da Manhã

Lusa05 de agosto de 2017 às 16:54

Cientistas do Centro Comum de Investigação da Comissão Europeia (JRC em inglês) estimam que duas em cada três pessoas que residam na Europa em finais deste século serão afectadas por fenómenos de clima extremo, que afectarão todos os países do sul do continente, refere o estudo divulgado na revista The Lancet Planetary Health.

Nesta investigação são analisados os possíveis efeitos futuros dos sete desastres mais perigosos relacionados com o clima: ondas de calor, ondas de frio, incêndios florestais, secas, inundações e nevões.

"A alteração climática é uma das maiores ameaças contra a saúde humana do século XXI. O seu perigo para a sociedade está cada vez mais ligado aos desastres que dependem da meteorologia", afirmou Giovanni Forzieri, principal autor do trabalho.

"A não ser que o aquecimento global se reduza de maneira urgente e se tomem medidas adequadas, uns 350 milhões de europeus poderiam estar expostos a fenómenos climáticos extremos por ano em finais do século", sustentou o cientista.

Como parte da sua investigação, o grupo de Forzieri analisou os registos de 2.300 desastres climáticos ocorridos na Europa entre 1981 e 2010, com o objectivo de determinar a vulnerabilidade das populações.

Os cientistas cruzaram essa informação com as projecções sobre a evolução do clima nas próximas décadas para determinar o eventual impacto futuro dos desastres ambientais.

O estudo indica que as ondas de calor serão o fenómeno mais letal, que poderá causar até 99% das mortes. Este tipo de fenómenos extremos provocaram cerca de 2.700 mortes por ano nas últimas décadas, mas o número de mortos poderá ascender a 151.500 entre 2071 e 2100.

O estudo prevê, além disso, um aumento substancial das mortes por inundações em regiões costeiras, que passariam de provocar seis por ano no início do século XXI para 233 antes do século XXII.


Os incêndios, as inundações fluviais, as tempestades e as secas registam um avanço menor, em comparação com os fenómenos mais perigosos.

As ondas de frio poderão ser cada vez menos frequentes devido ao aquecimento global, embora este declive não venha a ser suficiente para compensar o aumento do perigo do resto dos fenómenos extremos, segundo os cientistas.

As ondas de calor e a seca irão afectar, principalmente, os países do sul da Europa, onde provavelmente todas as pessoas ver-se-ão afectadas por um desastre climático anualmente.


Nestes países, os investigadores calculam que em 2100 a meteorologia extrema irá causar cerca de 700 mortes por cada milhão de habitantes, por ano.

No norte da Europa, pelo contrário, apenas uma em cada três pessoas será afectada por este tipo de eventos, provocando três mortes por cada milhão de habitantes.
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...-por-ano-em-2100?ref=HP_Destaquestrêsnotícias


----------



## Thomar (8 Ago 2017 às 09:25)

Que tristeza e raiva até, os EUA a retroceder em todos os níveis, parecem uma ditadura do séc 19...
Negar o aquecimento global é uma coisa mas se lerem este texto é absurdo, como é que é possível isto?!

_INTERNACIONAL 8 de agosto 2017_
*Alterações climáticas fora do léxico oficial dos Estados Unidos*
_Departamento da Agricultura com ordens para substituir certos termos usados pelos cientistas
A administração norte-americana está a retirar as referências a alterações climatéricas do seu léxico. Logo após a sua eleição, o presidente dos EUA, Donald Trump mandou retirar dos sites oficiais do governo norte-americano os textos e secções sobre o o assunto. Agora são as comunicações governamentais oficiais que têm de alterar os temos usados.

*Segundo uma notícia de ontem do “The Guardian”, aos funcionários do Departamento (ministério) da Agricultura foi dada uma lista com os termos que devem ser evitados pelos funcionários e aqueles pelos quais devem ser substituídos. “Alteração climática” deve ser substituída por “picos climáticos” (climate extremes), “adaptação às mudanças climáticas” deve ser trocada por “resiliência aos picos climáticos”.*

A expressão “reduzir gases de efeito de estufa” deverá ser substituída por “acumulação de matéria orgânica no solo, aumentando a eficácia do uso de nutrientes”, enquanto “sequestro de carbono” é também descartado. Em seu lugar dever-se-á escrever “acumulação de matéria orgânica no solo”.

*Nova linguagem* O jornal britânico teve acesso a uma série de série de e-mails trocados entre o pessoal do Serviço de Conservação de Recursos Naturais. Num destes e-mails, com data de 16 de fevereiro, a diretora de saúde do solo, Bianca Moebius-Clune, refere que a nova linguagem deverá ser a utilizada pela equipa nos e-mails oficiais. “Não vamos mudar a comunicação, apenas a forma como falamos sobre” estes assuntos.

*Mudança de perspetiva* Num outro e-mail, enviado a funcionários seniores pouco depois de Trump ter assumido a presidência, o vice diretor do Serviço de Conservação dos Recursos Naturais escreveu: “Ficou claro que uma das prioridades da administração anterior não é consistente com a da administração recém-chegada. Nomeadamente, a prioridade das alterações climáticas”.

Jimmy Bramblett ordenou aos subordinados para alertarem as as suas equipas “para esta mudança de perspetiva no ramo executivo”.

Desde o início do seu mandato que Donald Trump, que contesta de forma repetida a veracidade da investigação sobre as alterações climáticas, tendo chegado mesmo a dizer que faz parte de um embuste por parte da China, tem alterado a política do país sobre o tema.

Depois de ter nomeado um cético das alterações climáticas, Sam Clovis, para vice-presidente da unidade de investigação científica do Departamento da Agricultura, o presidente norte-americano iniciou também a retirada do país do acordo climático de Paris – decisão que levou a protestos por parte dos seus principais parceiros e também a retiradas de apoio ao presidente norte-americano.

Entretanto, a administração Trump tem, igualmente, estado a retirar ou alterar os vários regulamentos destinados a reduzir os gases com efeito de estufa.

fonte: https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/575414
_


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2017 às 12:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Lucifer, a onda de calor que está a atingir 10 países da Europa e já matou duas pessoas
> ...*
> No total, dez países foram colocados sob alerta vermelho pelo Meteoalarm, o serviço meteorológico europeu: *Itália, Eslovénia, Hungria, Croácia, Polónia, Sérvia, Roménia, Montenegro, Bósnia e Albânia*. Nas zonas afetadas, as temperaturas podem ser superiores a 40 graus.



Faltaría España (por las Islas Baleares) si AEMET hubiera hecho bien su trabajo  
Récords absolutos de máximas, récords absolutos de mínimas, récords absolutos de sensaciones térmicas elevadas, muerte de ganado, pérdida de cosechas... y ni siquiera ha sido oficialmente una ola de calor para AEMET 

Día 3. Máximo nivel de aviso naranja:





Lo que ocurrió:

- Red AEMET:









- Algunos datos más, de la Red Meteoclimatic principalmente

Dos ejemplos de récords absolutos de ese día:


Lamentable


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2017 às 19:50)

Glaciar de las Grandes Jorasses (Alta Saboya) 2003 vs 2017. Poco que añadir a la imagen





https://twitter.com/Meteovilles


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2017 às 19:14)

*Warm periods in the 20th century are not unprecedented during the last 2,000 years*


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2017 às 21:35)

https://weather.com/amp/news/climate/news/july-2017-tie-earths-warmest-month.html


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2017 às 22:13)




----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2017 às 16:33)




----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2017 às 21:55)




----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 15:39)

---

















De que forma é que a predominância do MEI positivo desde 1980 está a contribuir para o AG? E como encaixa o CO2 nessa relação?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 22:48)

From Climate News Network (Sep 18) - Evaporation drains Caspian Sea level
http://climatenewsnetwork.n...
_The impact of rising temperatures on the Caspian Sea is gradually 
reducing the world’s largest inland body of water to catastrophically 
low levels. (...) And, the researchers warn, the current long term decline “is expected to
continue into the foreseeable future, under global warming scenarios”._


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2017 às 23:20)

Essa malta está a omitir o que não lhe convém:



> Evaporation contributed to about half of that decline, while the combined effects of precipitation and river discharge changes contributed to the other half. According to the study, the observed evaporation rates are associated with increased surface air temperature and other climate factors such as surface humidity and wind.



80% da água do Mar Cáspio vem do Volga. Este rio é crítico.



> According to a Russian proverb, to know Russia is to know the Volga. But looking at the river's slow, smooth-flowing water, it's hard to fathom what a huge burden it carries. The Volga basin makes up 8 percent of the vast Russian territory. It carves its way through European Russia, supporting more than 25 percent of the country's agriculture and industry. Some 40 percent of the country's population is concentrated within the river's vast basin.



Como tal...






Do que li por aí aquela zona tem variações sazonais. Mas obviamente que quando a seca aperta na Rússia vai menos água para o Cáspio. Até o Estaline construiu um canal para ligar Moscovo ao Volga (com trabalho escravo, claro).


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2017 às 18:51)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2017 às 19:15)

O artigo é, à falta de melhor termo, lixo.

Está-se no final de Setembro de 2017 e para provar a sua ideologia vão buscar cartas de (Setembro de) 2016. Pelo caminho usam períodos temporais muito reduzidos para exagerar as alterações recentes.

A única coisa que se aproveita do artigo é o aviso contra previsões apocalíticas. É mesmo contraproducente. Também não deve se deve generalizar eventos localizados independentemente da sua índole.

Em termos de volume o gelo já esteve pior. A extensão é que está mesmo má.











---


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2017 às 19:21)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2017 às 19:25)

Orion disse:


> Em termos de volume o gelo já esteve pior. A extensão é que está mesmo má.



Acrescento que as duas imagens acima, ao contrário desta do artigo...






... não mostram o desastroso ano de 2012. A meteorologia não é linear daí que variações devem ser esperadas.

Da mesma forma que 2012 não é prova definitiva do AG, não será um ano mais favorável em termos de gelo que invalidará a teoria.

O que interessa é a tendência geral e esta ainda não mudou.


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2017 às 09:09)

Coloco este post aquí también para agruparlo junto a la temática del calentamiento global y que no se "pierda" entre las restantes respuestas del seguimiento europeo:

Clásico repaso del glaciar de Monte Perdido (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca) al finalizar el verano. Imágenes de ayer 28 de septiembre. Pese al año horroroso que llevamos y a haber disminuido en los últimos lustros, se siguen viendo unas potentes grietas de tracción, indicadoras de un notable dinamismo:










Autor: *Xarls*. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2017 às 18:24)

JMA:






Univ. Alabama ('céticos'):











A NOAA e os 'céticos' estão separados por 0.05º/década.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2017 às 18:36)

Orion disse:


> JMA:



(assumo que a média do século XX seja a mesma para os dois institutos)

O JMA calcula que Agosto foi 0.72º acima da média. Para a NOAA foi ligeiramente acima:



> The August 2017 global land and ocean temperature was *0.83°C* (1.49°F) above the 20th century average of 15.6°C (60.1°F) and the third highest August global temperature in the 138-year record, behind 2016 (+0.90°C / +1.62°F) and 2015 (+0.88°C / +1.58°F).



Neste tópico há ainda o HadCrut do MetOffice e o GISTEMP da NASA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 21:56)

*Taichung hit by record-high October heat*
Source: Xinhua| 2017-10-08 21:43:16: http://news.xinhuanet.com/e...
TAIPEI, Oct. 8 (Xinhua) -- Taichung was hit by the highest October 
heat as a reading of 38.3 degrees Celsius (100.94F) was recorded Sunday afternoon,
according to local weather station.
The extreme hot weather was the result of a tropical depression near the Philippines, according to Taiwan's weather authority. ...


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 20:52)

JMA, resumo do clima de 2016. Não publico a temperatura porque já é mais que conhecida.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 16:39)

*Global CO2 emissions stalled for the third year in a row*



> However, the data until 2012 shows a steady increase in global GHG emissions, with an overall increase of 91% from 1970 to 2012.
> 
> CH4 is mainly generated by agricultural activities, the production of coal and gas, as well as waste treatment and disposal. N2O is mainly emitted by agricultural soil activities and chemical production.
> 
> In the EU, 60% of the CH4 and N2O emissions are emitted by the top six emitting countries – Germany, UK, France, Poland, Italy and Spain.



O relatório tem muitos gráficos e pouco jargão o que é sempre positivo.

Entre outros dados...

Não obstante a China ser o país mais poluidor, o típico chinês não polui (em termos de CO2) muito mais que o típico europeu. As emissões elevadas da Rússia devem-se em parte à indústria petrolífera.






A forma mais rápida de se diminuir as emissões é colapsar a economia. Veja-se Porto Rico após a crise 2008...






... ou a Arménia após o fim da URSS:


----------



## The Weatherman (26 Out 2017 às 15:36)

O clima da Terra mudou ao longo da história. Se considerarmos os últimos 650 mil anos, houve sete ciclos de avanço e retracção glacial, com o final abrupto da última era do gelo há cerca de 7.000 anos marcando o início da era do clima moderno - e da civilização humana. A maioria dessas mudanças climáticas são atribuídas a variações muito pequenas na órbita terrestre que alteram a quantidade de energia solar que a terra recebe.

As evidências científicas para o aquecimento do sistema climático são inequívocas.
A actual tendência de aquecimento é de particular importância porque é extremamente provável (probabilidade superior a 95% ) ser o resultado da actividade humana desde meados do século 20 a uma taxa sem precedentes nas últimas décadas ou mesmo milénios.






Fonte: https://climate.nasa.gov/evidence/


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 20:31)

*Novas descobertas: aquecimento global pode estar num estado muito mais avançado do que o estimado*
Cátia Borrego
11:47
*Os investigadores do novo estudo acreditam que os cientistas têm estado a negligenciar processos cruciais, quando calcularam a temperatura do mar de há milhões de anos.*

Um novo estudo elaborado por cientistas revela que o aquecimento global pode estar numa fase muito mais avançada do que esperado. Segundo o relatório, a forma como os cientistas estudaram a temperatura das águas até pode ter estado errada, sugerindo que tudo o que sabemos até ao momento sobre este fenómeno pode estar completamente ultrapassado.

As novas descobertas sugerem que os oceanos, há centenas de milhões de anos, eram muito mais frios do que se pensava. Se isso for verdade, significa que o fenómeno de aquecimento global de hoje é inigualável aos últimos 100 milhões de anos, e muito pior do que anteriormente calculado.

Até agora, os cientistas acreditavam que a água dos oceanos de há 100 milhões de anos era 15 graus Celsius mais quentes do que é hoje. Mas as temperaturas podem ter permanecido relativamente estáveis – piorando a situação vivida hoje, de acordo com o estudo publicado no conceituado jornal científico Nature Communication. As águas da superfície do mar estão aproximadamente um grau mais quentes agora do que há 140 anos.

“Se estivermos certos, o nosso estudo desafia décadas de pesquisa paleoclimática”, disse Anders Meibom, diretor do Laboratório de Geoquímica Biológica da Escola Politécnica Federal de Lausana.

“Os oceanos cobrem 70% do nosso planeta, e desempenham um papel fundamental no clima da Terra. Conhecer como é que as temperaturas variaram ao longo do tempo geológico é crucial se quisermos entender melhor como se comportam, para prevermos as consequências das mudanças climáticas atuais com mais precisão”.

Os investigadores deste estudo acreditam que os cientistas têm estado a negligenciar processos cruciais, quando calcularam a temperatura do mar de há milhões de anos.

Até agora, os cientistas calcularam a temperatura dos mares antigos ao olhar para os foraminíferos – fósseis de pequenos organismos marinhos encontrados no fundo do oceano. Estes formam pequenas conchas e assumem um isótopo de oxigénio a mais ou a menos, dependendo de quão quente a água é, de modo que, observando o teor de oxigénio, é possível estimar a temperatura quando estes fósseis estavam por perto.

As novas descobertas provam, no entanto, que a quantidade de oxigénio nos fósseis não permanece constante ao longo do tempo. A nova investigação mostrou que eles podem mudar – e sem deixar rastos visíveis que alertaria os cientistas sobre essa mudança.

“O que pareciam ser fósseis perfeitamente preservados não o são, de facto. Isso significa que as estimativas feitas até agora estão incorretas”, explicou Sylvain Bernard, investigador do Instituto de Mineralogia, Física de Materiais e Cosmoquímica, com sede em Paris e autor principal do estudo.

Os investigadores franceses e suíços, responsáveis pelo estudo, já estão a trabalhar para tentar perceber qual é o verdadeiro veredicto. “Para rever as paleotemperaturas do oceano agora precisamos quantificar cuidadosamente esse reequilíbrio, que foi negligenciado por muito tempo. Para isso, temos que trabalhar em outros tipos de organismos marinhos para que possamos entender claramente os fenómenos”, disse o professor Meibom.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-muito-mais-avancado-do-que-o-estimado-225697


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (28 Out 2017 às 20:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 14:36)

From Science News:

*As ice retreats, frozen mosses emerge to tell climate change tale*

SEATTLE — Some mosses in the eastern Canadian Arctic, long entombed in ice, are now emerging into the sunlight. And the radiocarbon ages of those plants suggest that summertime temperatures in the region are the warmest they’ve been in tens of thousands of years.

As the planet warms and the ice retreats on Canada’s Baffin Island, the change is revealing plants long buried beneath the ice. And in some locations, the emerging plants last saw the sun at least 45,000 years ago — and possibly as much as 115,000 years ago. Paleoclimatologist Gifford Miller of the University of Colorado Boulder reported the finding October 22 at the Geological Society of America’s annual meeting. “We were stunned,” Miller said.

Miller’s team has collected an impressive number of samples and their findings are very compelling, said geomorphologist Lee Corbett of the University of Vermont in Burlington, who was not involved in the study. “It truly is an indication that humans are pushing the climate into a new regime, one that modern, agriculture-based civilizations have never witnessed.”

[...]

Originally, the researchers expected to find plants dating to medieval times, which would have suggested that the region is the warmest it’s been since the Middle Ages. But finding 3,700-year-old plants was a surprise, Miller said. And “we never anticipated we’d find plants 40,000 years old,” he added. “It’s a bit spooky because it provides quantitative evidence that the magnitude of summer warmth is already sufficient to melt all ice in the eastern Canadian Arctic. It’s just a matter of time now.”


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 14:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 14:06)

A agência norte-americana para o espaço e a aeronáutica (NASA) confirma que o buraco da camada de ozono sobre a Antártida encolheu para o menor tamanho desde 1988.

O buraco na camada protectora de ozono da Terra atingiu o seu máximo a 11 de Setembro: atingiu 19,6 milhões de quilómetros quadrados.

Um cientista da NASA, Paul Newman, afirmou que as condições tempestuosas na atmosfera superior aqueceram o ar e impediram que os químicos cloro e bromo 'comessem' o ozono.

Newman afirmou que estas são boas notícias e adiantou que a baixa verificada este ano tem causas naturais, mas que está no topo de melhorias pequenas mas contínuas, resultantes provavelmente de um tratado de 1987 que limitou a produção e consumo de substâncias químicas destruidoras do ozono.

O ozono é uma combinação de três átomos de oxigénio. A camada de ozono protege a Terra dos raios ultravioletas que provocam cancro da pele, danos em colheitas e outros problemas.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 15:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A agência norte-americana para o espaço e a aeronáutica (NASA) confirma que o buraco da camada de ozono sobre a Antártida encolheu para o menor tamanho desde 1988.
> 
> O buraco na camada protectora de ozono da Terra atingiu o seu máximo a 11 de Setembro: atingiu 19,6 milhões de quilómetros quadrados.
> 
> ...



A redução drástica da utilização de CFC's a dar resultado. O aumento dramático da quantidade de CO2 na atmosfera é neste momento a principal dor de cabeça.


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 16:33)

Exato.

O AG está a evitar o aumento do buraco na camada do ozono.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 16:46)

Não é tão linear assim mas quem sabe?  O AG também pode trazer vários benefícios (para a terra) que ainda não conseguimos perceber. Talvez a extinção da espécie humana seja um deles.


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 16:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Um cientista da NASA, Paul Newman, afirmou que as condições tempestuosas na atmosfera superior aqueceram o ar e impediram que os químicos cloro e bromo 'comessem' o ozono.



O mesmo aplica-se ao PN.







O degelo permite o aparecimento de mais plantas que absorvem CO2. Em condições normais, este é um mecanismo natural de equilíbrio. Contudo, as emissões são superiores ao que o mundo natural absorve e a desflorestação em massa pouco ajuda.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 17:01)

O degelo (do permafrost) só vai contribuir com mais CO2 e Metano.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/08/23/climate/alaska-permafrost-thawing.html

Worldwide, permafrost is thought to contain about twice as much carbon as is currently in the atmosphere.

Once this ancient organic material thaws, microbes convert some of it to carbon dioxide and methane, which can flow into the atmosphere and cause even more warming. Scientists have estimated that the process of permafrost thawing could contribute as much as 1.7 degrees Fahrenheit to global warming over the next several centuries, independent of what society does to reduce emissions from burning fossil fuels and other activities.


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 17:13)

Isso é mais comum na Rússia e no Alasca. Há mais ártico que isso.

https://globalnews.ca/news/2748606/...ng-extensive-greening-in-canada-alaska-study/


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Um dos grandes perigos subestimados do degelo é este  http://www.businessinsider.com/ancient-giant-viruses-waking-up-ice-2017-5

Não se faz a mínima ideia do que está congelado.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Orion disse:


> Isso é mais comum na Rússia. Há mais ártico que isso.
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/2748606/...ng-extensive-greening-in-canada-alaska-study/



Uma coisa não invalida a outra. As emissões serão sempre superiores na fase de degelo devido às enormes quantidades armazenadas de gases como o metano e CO2. 



Orion disse:


> Um dos grandes perigos subestimados do degelo é este  http://www.businessinsider.com/ancient-giant-viruses-waking-up-ice-2017-5
> 
> Não se faz a mínima ideia do que está congelado.



Concordo. Alguns cientistas inclusive alertam para o aparecimento de novas doenças.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 17:38)

Um paper interessante sobre o permafrost

http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/9/8/085003/meta

"Permafrost soils contain ~1700 gigatonnes (Gt) of carbon in the form of frozen organic matter, nearly twice as much carbon than is currently in the atmosphere (Tarnocai _et al_2009). Half of the frozen organic matter lies in the top 3 m of permafrost and the rest is in highly localized deposits that can extend down to 30 m depth (Tarnocai _et al_2009). Plant remains and other organic material was buried and frozen into permafrost during or since the last ice age by dust deposition, sedimentation in flood plains and peat development on time scales of decades to millennia (Zimov _et al_2006a, 2006b, Schuur _et al_2008)."


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 21:32)




----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 21:46)

Pérolas do relatório...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 22:45)




----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2017 às 21:21)




----------



## The Weatherman (8 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

*US winter has shrunk by more than one month in 100 years*

Scientists find that climate change has helped push first frosts later across the country

Last year was “way off the charts” nationwide, Kunkel said. The average first freeze was two weeks later than the 20th century average, and the last frost of spring was nine days earlier than normal.

Overall the United States freeze season of 2016 was more than a month shorter than the freeze season of 1916. It was most extreme in the Pacific Northwest. Oregon’s freeze season was 61 days – two months – shorter than normal.

Global warming has helped push the first frosts later, Kunkel and other scientists said.

*fonte:* theguardian.com


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Nov 2017 às 12:11)

*US report finds climate change 90% manmade, contradicting Trump officials*

Major report by government agencies goes against senior members of Trump administration and finds evidence of global warming stronger than ever
A comprehensive review by 13 US federal agencies concludes that evidence of global warming is stronger than ever and that more than 90% of it has been caused by humans.

The conclusion contradicts a favorite talking point of senior members of the Trump administration.

A 477-page report released on Friday said it was “extremely likely” – meaning with 95 to 100% certainty – that global warming is manmade, mostly from carbon dioxide through the burning of coal, oil and natural gas.

*fonte:* theguardian.com


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 16:36)

O Homem em nada tem a ver com o AG, custa-me crer que o homem seja capaz _per si _de alterar e/ou mover anticiclones de lugar, mas vamos ver
o que o futuro nos reserva ou perguntar à " Sophie " para ver o que nos dirá !


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 17:07)

O homem não move anticiclones mas também não é preciso. É como nos _ensembles_ dos modelos...






... em que uma mudança numa qualquer variável não tem efeitos visíveis a curto prazo. Mas mais à frente o cenário é completamente diferente.

O homem consegue ter uma influência global. O exemplo do buraco do ozono não é suficiente?


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

Orion disse:


> O homem não move anticiclones mas também não é preciso. É como nos _ensembles_ dos modelos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meu caro, falamos de previsões tão só e apenas
Quanto à sua menção sobre o_ buraco na camada de ozono _ é tão superficial como aparecer e desaparecer


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 17:34)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Quanto à sua menção sobre o_ buraco na camada de ozono _ é tão superficial como aparecer e desaparecer



O assunto não é, de todo, superficial. Como apareceu, que medidas foram tomadas desde o seu descobrimento e quais são os resultados?

O homem consegue exercer influência persistente em fenómenos globais, é um facto.

Uma coisa é atribuir percentagens à influência do homem no AG e outra é excluir todo e qualquer tipo de interferência só porque se crê que uma espécie não consegue ter esse tipo de impacto. Como esta última hipótese não é verdade, há que fazer, literalmente, contas à vida.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

Orion disse:


> O assunto não é, de todo, superficial. Como apareceu, que medidas foram tomadas desde o seu descobrimento e quais são os resultados?
> 
> O homem consegue exercer influência persistente em fenómenos globais, é um facto.
> 
> Uma coisa é atribuir percentagens à influência do homem no AG e outra é excluir todo e qualquer tipo de interferência só porque se crê que uma espécie não consegue ter esse tipo de impacto. Como esta última hipótese não é verdade, há que fazer, literalmente, contas à vida.


O homem ou o dinheiro envolvido; eis a questão. ou então estaremos aliados da realidade, e eu desses não faço pacto nem parte.
Quanto às contas à vida, bom permita-me que lhe diga que essa interferênca de que fala, parece-me ser algo de extremamente duvidoso


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 17:54)

VimDePantufas disse:


> O Homem em nada tem a ver com o AG, custa-me crer que o homem seja capaz _per si _de alterar e/ou mover anticiclones de lugar, mas vamos ver
> o que o futuro nos reserva ou perguntar à " Sophie " para ver o que nos dirá !



O homem tem responsabilidade direta na quantidade de emissões de dióxido de carbono que estão a provocar o AG. É um facto cientifico comprovado.

Localização de anticiclones, furacões,  ondas de calor ou de frio, etc serão consequências.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 18:04)

The Weatherman disse:


> O homem tem responsabilidade direta na quantidade de emissões de dióxido de carbono que estão a provocar o AG. É um facto cientifico comprovado.
> 
> Localização de anticiclones, furacões,  ondas de calor ou de frio, etc serão consequências.


Mais tarde, daqui a uns três ou quatro meses voltaremos a comunicar,


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 18:10)

Posso saber o que vai acontecer de tão disruptivo daqui a 3 ou 4 meses relativamente ao que sabemos hoje?


----------



## dahon (9 Nov 2017 às 18:16)

Não confundam falar do aquecimento global com a sua existência. Deduzo que daqui a 3 ou 4 meses já ninguém fala do aquecimento global, mas não por isso que ele deixa de existir.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 18:18)

The Weatherman disse:


> Posso saber o que vai acontecer de tão disruptivo daqui a 3 ou 4 meses relativamente ao que sabemos hoje?



http://www.napsnet.com/pdf_archive/34/50144.pdf
http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...ral-global-warming-evidence-jennifer-marohasy
http://moderndiplomacy.eu/index.php...debunking-the-myth-of-man-made-climate-change
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/opinion...al-warming-media-coverage-20171105-story.html


----------



## dahon (9 Nov 2017 às 18:27)

VimDePantufas disse:


> http://www.napsnet.com/pdf_archive/34/50144.pdf
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...ral-global-warming-evidence-jennifer-marohasy
> http://moderndiplomacy.eu/index.php...debunking-the-myth-of-man-made-climate-change
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/opinion...al-warming-media-coverage-20171105-story.html


Notícias não vale. Bastava um estudo credível. A questão é que não o consegues  encontrar.


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 18:33)

VimDePantufas disse:


> http://www.napsnet.com/pdf_archive/34/50144.pdf
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...ral-global-warming-evidence-jennifer-marohasy
> http://moderndiplomacy.eu/index.php...debunking-the-myth-of-man-made-climate-change
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/opinion...al-warming-media-coverage-20171105-story.html


A comunidade científica (na sua vasta maioria) não está representada nesse tipo de artigos.

Sent from Mars


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 18:36)

dahon disse:


> Notícias não vale. Bastava um estudo credível. A questão é que não o consegues  encontrar.


O que se prova é que não se prova que o AG se deva exclusivamente ao homem, e devido aos poucos dados existentes vai demorar mais uns setenta a oitenta
anos até que algo se prove.
A verdade nua e crua e doa a quem doer é que não conhecemos suficientemente o sistema climático, nem tão pouco temos data suficiente para provar 
que o homem é culpado por algo


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

Arrefecimento induzido pelo La Niña?

Como já escrevi, já está tarde. Não está previsto que seja particularmente intenso mas de qualquer das formas não se caia no erro de exagerar o seu efeito. Até publico o gráfico dos _céticos_. Tanta frescura recente né? 







---



VimDePantufas disse:


> http://moderndiplomacy.eu/index.php...debunking-the-myth-of-man-made-climate-change





> First, if global warming is real, then why are we experiencing record-cold winters? One cannot deny the fact that extreme colder temperatures are observed in some of the areas. For example, the winter of 2009 to 2010 was extremely cold in Europe and particularly in Antarctica region.



Onde se situaram as anomalias positivas? Um inverno frio num sítio não prova o que quer que seja da mesma maneira que um verão quente.

O aquecimento global não é nem linear nem ocorre ao mesmo tempo em todo o lado.



> Second, the sea ice in Antarctica region is not decreasing but the ice sheets have reduced immensely in Arctic region for past few years. The Antarctic region remained protected from the increase in global temperature.



Os pólos são bastante diferentes. O sul tem uma circulação atmosférica mais fechada e há menos massa continental no hemisfério sul daí que não haja muitas observações. Ainda assim, a Austrália, por exemplo, tem recebido menos ar frio.



> Third, climate change is a natural phenomenon. Humans are not the only factor in the past; the current warming is just a part of natural process. The Earth's climate has changed many times over the years as part of natural environmental processes. But the current rise in temperature is alarming because the pace of temperature has increased from last 10 years.



A Terra já passou por períodos glaciais e extinções em massa devido a impactos de asteróides mas nessa altura não haviam >7.5 MM de pessoas. Custa assim tanto fazer uma análise com essa variável? Para muitos, sim.



VimDePantufas disse:


> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/opinion...al-warming-media-coverage-20171105-story.html



Se essa pessoa tivesse lido o relatório não desperdiçava o tempo dos leitores.



VimDePantufas disse:


> http://www.napsnet.com/pdf_archive/34/50144.pdf





VimDePantufas disse:


> http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...ral-global-warming-evidence-jennifer-marohasy



Em todos os assuntos há dissidentes. A sua existência por si só não significa nada.

Em relação ao 1º artigo, esses argumentos são bastante repetitivos e em boa parte vagos. O das plantas e o 'a vida sempre se adaptou' é  Novamente, a vida na Terra já sobreviveu a eventos apocalíticos como impactos de asteróides e supervulcões em exterminaram >65% da vida existente na altura. Alguém se oferece para passar por isso? 

Quanto ao 2º artigo, isso foi abordado aqui. A piada dos modelos é que se pode modificar as variáveis para o resultado ser como o que queremos e isso aplica-se tanto para aumentar ou diminuir a temperatura. E aí volto ao mesmo: A existência de dissidentes por si só pouco significa.

Os modelos atuais são uma trampa a prever o futuro mas por vezes o mesmo destino pode ser alcançado por várias vias. As previsões de aquecimento apocalítico estão por agora no mesmo patamar das que dizem que a diminuição da atividade do sol vai causar mais uma mini era glaciar.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 18:44)

Orion disse:


> Arrefecimento induzido pelo La Niña?
> 
> Como já escrevi, já está tarde. Não está previsto que seja particularmente intenso mas de qualquer das formas não se caia no erro de exagerar o seu efeito. Até publico o gráfico dos _céticos_. Tanta frescura recente né?
> 
> ...



Bom falamos de AG, não vamos extrapolar ....
Não terá dados meu caro amigo, que para mistificar quer para dismistificar


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 18:51)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Bom falamos de AG, não vamos extrapolar ....
> Não terá dados meu caro amigo, que para mistificar quer para dismistificar



Eu estou confortável porque mostro cartas e dados. Nunca escrevi que a ciência está escrita em pedra e o portal dos céticos é este  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/

Quando se publica um artigo sobre o AG que diz que a vida irá adaptar-se sempre independentemente das circunstâncias, também posso fazer referência a estas. Os seres vivos de há milhões de anos são muito diferentes dos que existem hoje em dia. Porque será?

Nos últimos 300 anos a população humana cresceu para níveis sem precedentes. Claro que se tem que extrapolar.


----------



## dahon (9 Nov 2017 às 18:51)

Felizmente factos e evidências científicas não são permeáveis á crença das pessoas.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 19:36)

Nada pessoal, @VimDePantufas 

Por mim, bons dados de céticos são bem-vindos.

Escreve-se muito e mal sobre este assunto mas é inevitável tendo em conta a complexidade do assunto e a necessidade de se simplificar para o homem comum.

A inocuidade das alterações climáticas propagada pelos céticos está errada. As previsões apocalíticas dos defensores estão erradas ou incompletas.

Os céticos elogiam a sua ignorância. Os defensores tentam perceber mas ficam vulneráveis devido à sua falta de conhecimentos.

Os céticos criticam o Al Gore devido à sua vida luxuosa. Na realidade é um indivíduo que quer manter o seu estilo de vida com o menor sacrifício possível. É o que mais há por aí.

Os céticos defendem que os países pobres precisam de combustíveis baratos para saírem da pobreza. Totalmente certo mas o que é que nunca dizem? Que os países pobres são os que mais sofrem com as alterações climáticas independentemente da sua índole.

O AG não é linear nem imediato. Os sistemas terrestres são desfasados. Também já não falta muito para a mini era glaciar  http://www.express.co.uk/news/scien...-sun-hibernates-global-cooling-climate-change & http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...un-sleep-2020-cause-temperatures-plummet.html

Interesses há dos 2 lados mas diria que a antiga (do petróleo) tem mais a perder. Só em subsídios são biliões.

Está-se a assumir muita coisa que não vai acontecer: que as energias renováveis atuais são um substituto adequado aos combustíveis fósseis, que na última hora haverá uma solução tecnológica milagrosa, que há fundamentos económicos para se extrair os restantes combustíveis fósseis...


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Nov 2017 às 12:08)

Orion disse:


> Nada pessoal, @VimDePantufas
> 
> Por mim, bons dados de céticos são bem-vindos.
> 
> ...



Ora essa @Orion , é isso mesmo embora eu interesse não tenha algum
Tenho sim as minhas ideias e com lógica, e irei bater-me com elas, pois não existe ninguém com capacidade
de afirmar o contrário, é que os dados são muito limitados.
Talvez mais uns setenta a oitenta anos sim venham a existir dados cientificamente relevantes pois até lá ninguém pode
assumir o que quer que seja.
Tenha um excelente dia


----------



## hurricane (10 Nov 2017 às 14:51)

A sério que menciona o Daily Express, aquele farol da 'verdade', como prova do que quer que seja? Voce ja olhou para uma estrada em Lisboa? E depois veja quantos carros passam, depois multiplique isso pelo mundo inteiro. Acha mesmo que o Homem nao tem qualquer impacto na emissao de gases de efeito estufa que consequentemente influencia o clima do planeta? Haja bom senso. Até porque está comprovado que o nivel de CO2 atingiu um record na atmosfera. Parece que temos aqui um militante dessa nova onda Trumpista e anti ciencia e anti tudo. Enfim.


----------



## A J Pombo (10 Nov 2017 às 19:49)

Não sei se é o local indicado para esta pergunta, mas existe algum estudo que relacione o aquecimento global, o degelo dos glaciares e a entrada de água doce nos oceanos, com a consequência que isso tem nas correntes e a tendência para a subida gradual da temperatura, consequência do posicionamento do(s) anticiclone(s) que habitualmente está na zona dos açores?


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2017 às 20:22)

A J Pombo disse:


> Não sei se é o local indicado para esta pergunta, mas existe algum *estudo que relacione o aquecimento global*, o degelo dos glaciares e a entrada de água doce nos oceanos, com a consequência que isso tem nas correntes e a tendência para a subida gradual da temperatura, *consequência do posicionamento do(s) anticiclone(s) que habitualmente está na zona dos açores*?



Clica aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 10:55)




----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 15:16)

JMA



> The monthly anomaly of the global average surface temperature in October 2017 (i.e. the average of the near-surface air temperature over land and the SST) was +0.31°C above the 1981-2010 average (+0.63°C above the 20th century average), and was the 3rd warmest since 1891. On a longer time scale, global average surface temperatures have risen at a rate of about 0.66°C per century.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 16:40)

Céticos  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/2017/october/Oct2017_GTR.pdf


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 17:04)




----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 17:05)




----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 23:01)

*Guterres pede mais ambição na luta contra alterações climáticas*
O secretário-geral da ONU, António Guterres, pediu esta quarta-feira, na abertura do segmento de alto-nível da Conferência das Nações Unidas sobre alterações climáticas (COP23), mais ambição, mais liderança e mais parcerias na luta contra o aquecimento global.




O secretário-geral da ONU, António Guterres

"O nosso dever, uns para com os outros e para as gerações futuras, é aumentar a nossa ambição", disse Guterres, numa cerimónia em que participavam vários chefes de estado, como a chanceler alemã, Angela Merkel, e o presidente francês, Emmanuel Macron.

"Precisamos de fazer mais nestas cinco áreas de ação: emissões, adaptação, finanças, parcerias e liderança", disse António Guterres, sublinhando que as alterações climáticas são o "desafio que define" a nossa época e que um aumento de ambição é um "dever" de todos.

O líder da ONU lembrou que o mundo tem cinco anos para implementar medidas que tornem possível conter o aumento da temperatura do planeta nos 1,5 graus celsius acima dos valores médios da época pré-industrial, mas avisou os líderes presentes que esse objetivo exige cortes significativos nas emissões de gases de estufa.

Guterres pediu aos líderes "que mostrem coragem a combater os interesses instalados" e mostrou dados sobre a China e a India que mostram os países a ultrapassar os seus objetivos de redução de emissão de gases com efeito de estufa, registando ao mesmo tempo altos níveis de crescimento económico.

A COP23, que começou a 06 de novembro, acontece um ano após a entrada em vigor do Acordo de Paris. 
Depois da entrada da Síria no acordo no início do mês, os EUA são agora o único país do mundo que pretende não aderir ao documento.
Fonte: Sic Noticias


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 11:23)

Artigo interessante:

The Dutch Have Solutions to Rising Seas. The World Is Watching.

In the waterlogged Netherlands, climate change is considered neither a hypothetical nor a drag on the economy. Instead, it’s an opportunity.


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 11:45)

'Amurica' 


Isto vem no seguimento do post anterior do @The Weatherman.
O mesmo problema e o tipo de abordagem.
Cada vez menos consigo perceber a America como pais.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (19 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

dahon disse:


> 'Amurica'
> 
> 
> Isto vem no seguimento do post anterior do @The Weatherman.
> ...


"Amurica" mesmo, outro caso:
https://news.vice.com/story/climate-change-is-killing-this-alaskan-village


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 09:42)

World Scientists’ Warning to Humanity: A Second Notice

Ler este artigo com 1000 palavras.


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2017 às 22:26)




----------



## cepp1 (5 Dez 2017 às 09:47)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/mundo/banco...ijao-para-resistir-a-seca-em-africa-XB2443055

Isto sim é investir no futuro, isto sim é lutar contra as alterações climáticas


----------



## The Weatherman (12 Dez 2017 às 11:15)

Apesar de 20 anos seguidos com anomalia positiva da temperatura, ainda existem dúvidas relativamente ao AG.






A nível global são já 30 anos seguidos de anomalia positiva de temperatura. Não ouvem o sinal de alarme a tocar ?


----------



## The Weatherman (12 Dez 2017 às 13:24)

Que mudanças trará para a sua vida em concreto o aquecimento global?
Está em francês mas não deve ser difícil perceber

https://e-rse.net/consequences-changement-climatique-269027/#gs.fmJ5RBg


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Dez 2017 às 10:06)

*Um mundo mais quente será, antes de mais, um mundo mais húmido ?*

Durante vários anos, especialistas em climatologia  fizeram a ligação entre o ciclo da água e as mudanças climáticas. Espontaneamente, quando se pensa no aquecimento global, pensa-se num mundo mais seco e mais deserto. Além disso, quando a comunicação social fala sobre mudanças climáticas, muitas vezes ilustra os seus artigos e reportagens com imagens de solos secos e áridos. Mas na verdade, a nível global, poder-se-á observar o fenómeno oposto. Um mundo mais quente será, antes de mais, um mundo mais húmido.

Para resumir de forma simples,  de acordo com a Agência de Protecção Ambiental dos EUA  este  fenómeno funciona assim:
A terra está coberta por 70% de água. Com o aumento da temperatura existe consequentemente um aumento da evaporação. É óbvio que esta água não desaparece, continua a existir sob a forma de vapor de água na atmosfera. Passado algum tempo, esse vapor de água eventualmente cai, especialmente sob a forma de chuva.

A Administração Nacional Oceânica e Atmosférica dos EUA (NOAA), que publica relatórios mensais sobre as temperaturas globais, observou anomalias positivas de temperaturas tanto da terra como dos oceanos que se prolongam há décadas. Em todo o planeta, este  foi o ano mais quente da história, com temperaturas 1,5 graus superiores à média pré-industrial. Notavelmente, durante o início deste ano, a NOAA experimentou temperaturas recordes em partes do Atlântico Norte e na Gronelândia. O aumento da evaporação nessas áreas pode ter contribuído para a formação de massas de ar muito húmidas que posteriormente se deslocam para o continente Europeu, principalmente para o norte da Europa provocando a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos com precipitação excessiva em curto espaço de tempo


----------



## cepp1 (18 Dez 2017 às 15:30)

http://pt.euronews.com/2017/12/14/quente-novembro

Um resumo do mês de Novembro aqui diz que o Novembro no Oeste Europeu (onde Portugal se situa) foi frio.


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2017 às 15:32)

cepp1 disse:


> http://pt.euronews.com/2017/12/14/quente-novembro
> 
> Um resumo do mês de Novembro aqui diz que o Novembro no Oeste Europeu (onde Portugal se situa) foi frio.



Nao corresponde à realidade Portuguesa


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (18 Dez 2017 às 15:33)

lserpa disse:


> Nao corresponde à realidade Portuguesa
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Só transmiti o que o narrador disse, que Novembro ficou marcado por temperaturas acima da média na Europa oriental e abaixo da média no oeste europeu (tb é verdade que o oeste europeu não é só Portugal tb engloba a França, Espanha...) Também estranhei, mas quem sou eu para discordar!!


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2017 às 15:37)

cepp1 disse:


> Só transmiti o que o narrador disse, que Novembro ficou marcado por temperaturas acima da média na Europa oriental e abaixo da média no oeste europeu (tb é verdade que o oeste europeu não é só Portugal tb engloba a França, Espanha...) Também estranhei, mas quem sou eu para discordar!!



Sim, eu percebi  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

Por partes...

 A Copernicus juntou-se à Euronews para difundir notícias relacionadas com o clima. É uma excelente iniciativa  http://climate.copernicus.eu/news-a...opernicus-present-new-programmes-make-climate

 A generalização deixa muito a desejar mas podia ser pior. Não houve assim tanto frio na Europa ocidental.


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2017 às 14:54)

Ainda não adicionou o dia 20 mas a diferença é mínima. O AG cá do sítio em 2017 até 19/12.


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2017 às 15:16)




----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2017 às 19:19)

> The Autumn in the Northern Hemisphere was very warm. Its average air temperature  is in the first three highest values since 1891. Only in 2015 and 2016 the November was warmer. The positive anomalies of the average decade temperature dominated almost everything. In Arctic they reached +4…+6°, in the Central Asia and Middle East – more 2°, in the USA – more 2-3°. The negative average monthly air temperature anomalies over the Autumn 2017, except the areas of the Russia East, embrace also equatorial latitudes in the east of Pacific ocean, where the new La-Niña began.



https://new.meteoinfo.ru/en/climate...s-of-the-northern-hemisphere-in-november-2017

Para diversificar as fontes


----------



## hurricane (27 Dez 2017 às 19:36)

Orion disse:


> https://new.meteoinfo.ru/en/climate...s-of-the-northern-hemisphere-in-november-2017
> 
> Para diversificar as fontes


 Da Russia? lol


----------



## cepp1 (29 Dez 2017 às 09:40)

http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...ni-idade-do-gelo-pode-atingir-a-Terra-em-2030

Mais uma nova teoria com temperaturas semelhantes ao sec XVII


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Dez 2017 às 10:10)

cepp1 disse:


> http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...ni-idade-do-gelo-pode-atingir-a-Terra-em-2030
> 
> Mais uma nova teoria com temperaturas semelhantes ao sec XVII



Por essas e por outras é que, "iluminados tipo Trump", continuam com frio... 

*Está frio nos EUA e Trump aproveita para fazer piada sobre o aquecimento global*





O presidente norte-americano Donald Trump

 | EPA/ MICHAEL REYNOLDS

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/946531657229701120



Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump

In the East, it could be the COLDEST New Year’s Eve on record. Perhaps we could use a little bit of that good old Global Warming that our Country, but not other countries, was going to pay TRILLIONS OF DOLLARS to protect against. Bundle up!

12:01 AM - Dec 29, 2017


 92,43692,436 Replies


 41,54341,543 Retweets


 125,772125,772 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy


SUBSCREVER
Em muitos municípios foram registados recordes de temperaturas negativas, como Embarrass e Cotton, no Minesota, Watertown, em Nova Iorque, ou Detroit, no Michigan. Nos próximos dias esperam-se temperaturas ainda mais baixas, ventos árticos e neve em boa parte do país.

Apesar disso, a verdade é que 2016 foi o ano mais quente desde que há registos de temperaturas, segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial, e tudo indica que 2017 vai ultrapassar essas temperaturas.

O Presidente norte-americano não abordou a diferença entre o tempo e o clima. O tempo diz respeito às condições atmosféricas durante um curto período, enquanto o clima é uma visão mais longa dos padrões climáticos.

Com a sua mensagem sobre a vaga de frio, Trump revive a sua particular polémica sobre o aquecimento global, cuja existência negou e disse que era uma invenção da China para prejudicar a indústria americana.

Trump retirou em junho os Estados Unidos do Acordo de Paris, numa controversa decisão que deixou o país como o único do mundo de fora do tratado sobre as alterações climáticas.

https://www.dn.pt/mundo/interior/co...bal-para-combater-o-frio---trump-9013906.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2017 às 10:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por essas e por outras é que, "iluminados tipo Trump", continuam com frio...
> 
> *Está frio nos EUA e Trump aproveita para fazer piada sobre o aquecimento global*
> 
> ...


Só é pena o Trump não relacionar o AG com os maiores incêndios de sempre e a seca na Califórnia, mas enfim...


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (29 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só é pena o Trump não relacionar o AG com os maiores incêndios de sempre e a seca na Califórnia, mas enfim...


ou facto de 30 povoações no Alaska estarem em perigo de serem engolidas pelo mar, a primeira das quais já está a reconstruir noutra zona, mas com poucos apoios podem não conseguir terminar a tempo, entre muitos outros exemplos. Aquele senhor já tem despesas ligadas aos efeitos das alterações climáticas, enquanto nega a sua existência, é absurdo.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2017 às 16:38)




----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

hurricane disse:


> Da Russia? lol



 https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2017-arctic/the-economic-arctic/

Claro. Em certos círculos o Putin é visto como guardião da 'verdade' anti-AG 



> Putin had previously hailed global warming for exposing natural resources and transport routes which had long been too expensive to exploit.
> 
> He had also once speculated that warming by “two or three degrees” could be a good thing for Russians who would no longer need fur coats.



http://www.france24.com/en/20170331...in-says-humans-not-responsible-climate-change


----------



## hurricane (29 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

Orion disse:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2017-arctic/the-economic-arctic/
> 
> Claro. Em certos círculos o Putin é visto como guardião da 'verdade' anti-AG
> 
> ...


Mais um lider perigoso!


----------



## dahon (30 Dez 2017 às 12:11)

cepp1 disse:


> http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...ni-idade-do-gelo-pode-atingir-a-Terra-em-2030
> 
> Mais uma nova teoria com temperaturas semelhantes ao sec XVII



Temos de ler a coisas com um olhar critico e não tentar desacreditar o trabalho dos outros logo à partida. Na ciência tem que se ser objectivo e não cair na negação.

Se lerem a noticia até ao fim está lá que a autora do estudo não nega o AG, pelo contrário. O que ela diz é que os efeito do mínimo de actividade solar pode suplantar os efeitos dos gases de efeito de estufa. Se pensarmos uma bocadinho até pode fazer sentido. O efeito de estufa ocorre devido à "captura" da radiação Infra.V. que é emitida e reflectida pelo planeta. Ora se a actividade solar diminuir é perfeitamente plausível que o efeito de estufa também diminua e a própria temperatura do planeta estagne ou diminua. Mais uma vez nada disto contraria o AG. Como diz a autora pode é reduzir os seus efeitos durante os 30 anos da duração deste ciclo solar.



> A investigadora tem esperança de que, se a "mini idade do gelo" for confirmada, "o aquecimento global seja sobreposto por este efeito, *dando à humanidade e à Terra 30 anos para solucionar a poluição*", até que as duas ondas magnéticas regressem à atividade normal, diz à Sky News.
> 
> *"Temos de estar resolvidos até essa altura, e preparar tudo na Terra para a próxima grande atividade solar"*, remata.


----------



## cepp1 (30 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

Eu não neguei o aquecimento, nao me chamo trump


----------



## martinus (30 Dez 2017 às 14:38)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> ou facto de 30 povoações no Alaska estarem em perigo de serem engolidas pelo mar, a primeira das quais já está a reconstruir noutra zona, mas com poucos apoios podem não conseguir terminar a tempo, entre muitos outros exemplos. Aquele senhor já tem despesas ligadas aos efeitos das alterações climáticas, enquanto nega a sua existência, é absurdo.



Que povoações? Qual é a fonte de informação?

Também é preciso estar atento a outros factores como construção de barragens e alteração de correntes marinhas.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (30 Dez 2017 às 16:30)

martinus disse:


> Que povoações? Qual é a fonte de informação?
> 
> Também é preciso estar atento a outros factores como construção de barragens e alteração de correntes marinhas.



aqui está o link do video no youtube


----------



## martinus (30 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Newtok... É um caso interessante. Neste caso mais importante que a temperatura do ar parece o regime de ventos e correntes e a própria temperatura da água.

Neste momento está fresco por lá, mas é Inverno...

https://www.foreca.com/United_States/Alaska/Newtok


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2017 às 17:14)

martinus disse:


> Newtok... É um caso interessante. Neste caso mais importante que a temperatura do ar parece o regime de ventos e correntes e a própria temperatura da água.
> 
> Neste momento está fresco por lá, mas é Inverno...
> 
> https://www.foreca.com/United_States/Alaska/Newtok



No Alaska há muita malta que depende das estradas de gelo para se movimentar. Alterações no frio ajuda certas atividades e dificulta outras. Óbvio que quem vive com -34º em geral não ficará muito incomodado se as temperaturas subirem uns 10º. Contudo, as diferenças são dramáticas.

É necessário que os pólos sejam extremamente frios para equilibrar os desertos, os lugares mais quentes da terra.

Por fim, toma lá um documentário chinóca já que para ti as fontes ocidentais são todas más e enviesadas


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

martinus disse:


> Newtok... É um caso interessante. Neste caso mais importante que a temperatura do ar parece o regime de ventos e correntes e a própria temperatura da água.
> 
> Neste momento está fresco por lá, mas é Inverno...
> 
> https://www.foreca.com/United_States/Alaska/Newtok



Já viste as temperaturas máximas para os próximos 10 dias? Algumas chegam a +2.

Um exemplo da anomalia da temperatura:







Este ano vai acabar com uma anomalia colossal para aquela zona:






E depois volta-se ao mesmo. Gelo  Albedo  Interações frio & calor nas latitudes médias.


----------



## hurricane (30 Dez 2017 às 17:56)

É um facto que o Artico está a aquecer e que o gelo está a diminuir.


----------



## martinus (31 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

Da minha parte não tenho dificuldade em acreditar que há um aquecimento do planeta desde há mais de cem anos. Mas também tendo a acreditar que esse aquecimento está em fase de desaceleração e eventualmente haverá uma reversão a curto e médio prazo (anos e décadas) devido principalmente à regressão da actividade solar. Sem negar que há um efeito da atividade humana e da poluição no aquecimento dos últimos 100 anos ou mais, também me parece que quem teve o efeito mais preponderante foi o aumento da atividade solar. De qualquer modo, desde criança que leio que no final o Planeta Terra vai ser vaporizado pelo calor, quando o Sol se transformar num "Gigante Vermelho" e a Terra ficar envolvida na Coroa Solar. Em seguida o sol transforma-se numa estrela "anã-branca" e o frio absoluto sideral tomará conta do sistema solar. Para muitos povos antigos Deus era o Sol, para os Egípcios o Sol era Rá e Aton. É assim a vida e não vale a pena ninguém irritar-se.


----------



## hurricane (31 Dez 2017 às 00:22)

martinus disse:


> Da minha parte não tenho dificuldade em acreditar que há um aquecimento do planeta desde há mais de cem anos. Mas também tendo a acreditar que esse aquecimento está em fase de desaceleração e eventualmente haverá uma reversão a curto e médio prazo (anos e décadas) devido principalmente à regressão da actividade solar. Sem negar que há uma efeito da atividade humana e da poluição no aquecimento dos últimos 100 anos ou mais, também me parece que quem teve o efeito mais preponderante foi o aumento da atividade solar. De qualquer modo, desde criança que leio que no final o Planeta Terra vai ser vaporizado pelo calor, quando o Sol se transformar num "Gigante Vermelho" e a Terra ficar envolvida na Coroa Solar. Em seguida o sol transforma-se numa estrela "anã-branca" e o frio absoluto sideral tomará conta do sistema solar. Para muitos povos antigos Deus era o Sol, para os Egípcios o Sol era Rá e Aton. É assim a vida e não vale a pena ninguém irritar-se.



Mas nao houve aumento da atividade solar.


----------



## martinus (31 Dez 2017 às 00:24)

Ai isso acho que não é complicado provar que houve. Basta olhar para os ciclos de contagem de manchas solares; medição de ventos solares, etc.

Ver aqui a contagem das manchas solares, por exemplo: http://spaceweather.com/glossary/sunspotnumber.html


----------



## martinus (31 Dez 2017 às 00:39)

Sobre medições do vento solar eu não percebo patavina mas se olhar para os gráficos deste texto vejo as linhas todas a subir ao longo do século XX: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2006JA012130/full


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 02:03)

martinus disse:


> Ai isso acho que não é complicado provar que houve. Basta olhar para os ciclos de contagem de manchas solares; medição de ventos solares, etc.
> 
> Ver aqui a contagem das manchas solares, por exemplo: http://spaceweather.com/glossary/sunspotnumber.html



 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maunder_Minimum#Little_Ice_Age



> The current best hypothesis for the cause of the Little Ice Age is that it was the result of volcanic action.[15][16] The onset of the Little Ice Age also occurred well before the beginning of the Maunder minimum.[15]





De resto, olha para isto (2013):

*Sun's Current Solar Activity Cycle Is Weakest in a Century*

Então? Quando é que o arrefecimento começa? O quê? Não sabem?

Resumindo, sabem que vai arrefecer mas não fazem mínima de quando nem como. Atiram datas para ar sendo 2030 a mais famosa.

A fé no arrefecimento global é elevada e vai contra quase todas as evidências disponíveis. Não é isso também um culto?


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 02:15)

*The Maunder minimum and the Little Ice Age: an update from recent reconstructions and climate simulations*


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 02:30)

As controvérsias são inevitavelmente inúmeras. Outra:

*Middle Ages were warmer than today, say scientists *vs* Study undercuts idea that 'Medieval Warm Period' was global*

*

*

Mas mesmo que o clima seja cíclico, em parte é irrelevante.






Novamente, fazer alusão ao clima de há 500.000 anos atrás não acrescenta nada de útil. Que impactos é que esse clima teve nos humanos? Quantos haviam nessa altura? Pois...


----------



## martinus (31 Dez 2017 às 02:33)

Orion disse:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maunder_Minimum#Little_Ice_Age
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E o Senhor Orion já alguma vez parou para pensar porque motivo é que o dia mais curto do ano é o dia 21 de dezembro e os dias começam imediatamente a crescer a partir daí e em vez de se entrar na Primavera ou no Verão no dia 21 de dezembro entramos no Inverno? Seria um bom tema para refletir na Passagem de Ano...


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 02:39)

martinus disse:


> E o Senhor Orion já alguma vez parou para pensar porque motivo é que o dia mais curto do ano é o dia 21 de dezembro e os dias começam imediatamente a crescer e em vez de se entrar na Primavera ou no Verão no dia 21 de dezembro entramos no Inverno? Seria um bom tema para refletir na Passagem de Ano...



Não percebo o intuito da pergunta e depende do hemisfério em que estás 

Dita lá a tua teoria


----------



## martinus (31 Dez 2017 às 02:41)

Não foi apenas o Tamisa que gelou um bocadinho, um dia ou dois, fizeram uma espécie de Feira Popular em cima do Rio. Se tem dúvidas que era frio nos séculos XVI e XVII então veja as pinturas da época com um olhinho de atenção...
Pode começar por esta: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e5/f5/eb/e5f5eb666274b62d94ec5f6f5ea47a30.jpg

É uma pintura de Pier Brueguel O Velho de meados do século XVI e a cena glacial é algures na Flandres (Holanda/Bélgica).

Diga lá se os seus queridos Ursos Polares tinham algum problema em viver nesse sítio?


----------



## martinus (31 Dez 2017 às 02:55)

A Idade Média na Europa teve períodos quentes e períodos frios. A Idade Média são MIL ANOS, capice? Lá porque uma pessoa acredita em filmes de terror com muito calor isso não quer dizer que percebe de tudo.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 02:56)

martinus disse:


> Pode começar por esta: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e5/f5/eb/e5f5eb666274b62d94ec5f6f5ea47a30.jpg



*It's So Cold Outside That Sharks Are Actually Freezing to Death*







Se eu me focar só nos EUA chego à conclusão de que o apocalipse chegou.

Climatologia regional não é global independentemente da direção das temperaturas.

Se até na Wikipédia diz que a Peq. Idd Gelo não se deveu (pelo menos diretamente) ao sol que mais posso escrever? Nada, creio. Não era esse o tópico em discussão?

Até sou bastante crítico dos cenários apocalíticos do AG. Há muitas nuances, algumas de difícil previsão e conceptualização.

A malta pró-AG não é um culto. Nem todos temos a mesma opinião.


----------



## dahon (31 Dez 2017 às 03:14)

Orion disse:


> *The Maunder minimum and the Little Ice Age: an update from recent reconstructions and climate simulations*



Digamos que comparar os efeitos da actividade solar quando se estava ainda a uns anos da revolução industrial com os possíveis efeitos nos dias de hoje, não me trás grande clarificação.

Quando aos períodos da LIA.



> The NASA Earth Observatory notes three particularly cold intervals: one beginning about 1650, another about 1770, and the last in 1850, all separated by intervals of slight warming.[


Fonte:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Ice_Age

Tendo em conta a NASA 2 dos 3 intervalos assentam na perfeição no período de MM.
Além disso fala de arrefecimento com intervalos de aquecimento, por isso não era preciso a retirada da ponte para que o rio Tamisa não congelasse durante a LIA.

Por algum motivo quando se fala nas consequências do aquecimento global falamos em *alterações climáticas*. E o termo alterações climáticas é extremamente abrangente.


----------



## martinus (31 Dez 2017 às 03:20)

Eu, se um dia alguém me convencer que o sol não tem influência no clima, então passo a acreditar que apenas Ele lá no Alto, com a ajuda de São Pedro, é responsável pelo tempo.

Se o sol não tem influência no clima, então os senhores e as senhoras mandantes deste mundo, que se reúnem periodicamente para decidir quantos graus vão baixar ou subir a temperatura do planeta terra, que mandem apagar o sol e aqueçam isto com "bulcoins".


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 03:31)

O assunto é complexo.

La Niña + Erupções vulcânicas + Redução da atividade solar  

Antigamente também haviam outros estabilizadores que hoje não existem. As florestas cresciam e diminuíam consoante o clima e eram enormes. Hoje em dia a massa vegetal tende a ser flora de pequena dimensão já que as florestas, em termos globais, foram e continuam a ser dizimadas. Atualmente também existem muitos mais fogos florestais, etc.

Em termos comparativos o local em que há mais influência do sol no 'clima' é na Lua. Quanto à bola azul, bom, é uma generalização irrealista. A atividade solar é apenas mais uma variável e o sol é uma estrela relativamente estável.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Dez 2017 às 05:28)

Não sei se alguém já tinha postado esta espécie de "comic" mas fica aqui para quem estiver interessado na evolução da temperatura dos últimos milhares de anos. https://xkcd.com/1732/


----------



## hurricane (31 Dez 2017 às 10:24)

martinus disse:


> A Idade Média na Europa teve períodos quentes e períodos frios. A Idade Média são MIL ANOS, capice? Lá porque uma pessoa acredita em filmes de terror com muito calor isso não quer dizer que percebe de tudo.


 Ganhe juizo! O Aquecimento Global existe e é provocado pelo ser humano. Nao ha nenhum efeito do Sol.


----------



## dahon (31 Dez 2017 às 12:32)

Orion disse:


> O assunto é complexo.
> 
> La Niña + Erupções vulcânicas + Redução da atividade solar
> 
> ...



Eu diria que actualmente os efeito da redução da actividade solar seriam reduzidos devido ao Aquecimento Global talvez uma coisa compense a outra. Basta pensar no principio de funcionamento do efeito de estufa. Para mim não faz sentido falar numa idade do gelo quando temos a atmosfera carregada de gases de efeito de estufa. Quanto muito talvez abrande o aumento da temperatura ou estagne.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2018 às 19:16)

*Um quarto do planeta ficará mais seco mesmo que se cumpra Acordo de Paris*
Pelo menos um quarto da superfície terrestre ficará "consideravelmente" mais seco, mesmo que seja atingido o objetivo de manter o aquecimento global abaixo dos 2º Celcius como prevê o Acordo de Paris, revela um estudo divulgado esta segunda-feira.

Nos termos do Acordo de Paris, os estados comprometeram-se a reduzir as suas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa para manter o aumento da temperatura média global abaixo dos 2º C em relação à era pré-industrial e a continuar os esforços para limitar o aumento da temperatura a 1,5º C.

No entanto, com base nos compromissos nacionais, o planeta ainda está em direção a um aumento global da temperatura de 3° C.

Segundo o estudo, publicado na revista Nature Climate Change, um quarto do planeta, afetando mais de 25% da população mundial, viverá num estado de crescente desertificação se a temperatura terrestre aumentar 2º C.

Por outro lado, o estudo aponta que, se o aumento da temperatura global for de 1,5º C, isso iria reduzir significativamente o número de regiões do planeta afetados por este processo de seca progressiva, que é medido através da combinação dos valores de precipitação com a evaporação.

Se o alvo de 1,5° C fosse atingido, partes do sul da Europa, África do Sul, América Central, costa australiana e sudeste da Ásia (áreas que acolhem hoje mais de 20% da população mundial) evitariam uma aridez significativa", disse um dos autores do estudo, Su-Jong Jeong, da Universidade de Ciência e Tecnologia de Shenzhen, na China.

Os cientistas que conduziram o estudo basearam-se em projeções de vários modelos climáticos.
Segundo os cientistas, com um aumento das temperaturas de 2° C, entre 24% a 32% da superfície da Terra ficaria mais seca do que atualmente, situação que poderá verificar-se entre 2052 e 2070.
No entanto, se o objetivo de 1,5° C fosse atingido, apenas 8% a 10% da terra ficarão mais secos, disse Su-Jong Jeong.

À medida que os territórios se tornam mais secos, a degradação dos solos e a desertificação aceleram, assim como a perda de biodiversidade, incluindo as plantas e as árvores necessárias para absorver o CO2, responsável pelas mudanças climáticas.

Este processo aumenta também os fenómenos de secas e incêndios.

Lusa
Fonte: SIC Notícias


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 21:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 10:04)




----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2018 às 10:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


De facto esse grafico diz tudo. Interessante notar que a subida acontece tambem com o inicio do crescimento economico dos chamados BRIC, principalmente a China que a partir dessa altura aumentou exponencialmente as emissoes de gases de efeito de estufa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 22:02)




----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2018 às 22:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Ainda hoje tive a ver as estações Netatmo e Wunderground espalhadas pelo mundo e está mais frio no Canadá e nos EUA  do que na Gronelândia ou noutro sitio qualquer no Ártico, é incrível. Para o Trump, o AG só existia se estivessem temperaturas de verão neste momento por lá. 
É incrível a diferença de temperatura do centro do país para leste...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 22:41)

Inacreditáveis as temperaturas na Flórida...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 22:45)

Inacreditáveis as temperaturas na Flórida...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2018 às 23:03)

Ah grande Trump, até faço-te uma vénia,  , conseguiste rasgar o AG e até São Pedro adora-te e faz nevar na Flórida. 

Grande Trump, um desses que Portugal precisa, para rasgar isso e termos neve até na Ilha da Armona.  

Agora, vou ali, para a Trincheira que vem aí balas aos pacotes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 08:32)




----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2018 às 10:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ah grande Trump, até faço-te uma vénia,  , conseguiste rasgar o AG e até São Pedro adora-te e faz nevar na Flórida.



Costuma-se dizer que: Quando um homem tem sorte, até o vento  junta a lenha.


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2018 às 10:16)

*A Response For People Using Record Cold U.S. Weather To Refute Climate Change*

What we are seeing right now in the United States is just...well...wait for it..."winter." Even as climate warms, we will always have winter (cold weather, snowstorms, blizzards). Winter is related to how the Earth is tilted on its axis as it moves around the Sun. In a previous Forbes piece, I described how the axial tilt of our planet determines our seasons.


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2018 às 10:28)

*Global warming could make blizzards worse*


Next comes politics: Whenever the East Coast sees an extreme snow event, the weather is perfect for snow trolling — *e.g., trying to use one cold event to refute a warming climate trend.*

In this case that’s particularly inappropriate, though, because if anything, extreme snowfall may actually be enhanced by global warming. I know it sounds counterintuitive, but remember that even in a warming world, our hemisphere will still spend part of the year tilted away from the sun, with shorter days and colder temperatures — and winter storms.

The question scientifically, then, is what happens to those storms in a warmer world. So let’s examine what science can say about that question.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 14:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 15:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 15:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 15:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 15:58)




----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2018 às 20:09)

*German coalition negotiators agree to scrap 2020 climate target: sources*



> Negotiators for Merkel’s conservative bloc and the center-left Social Democrats (SPD) told Reuters the parties had agreed in exploratory talks on forming a government that the targeted cut in emissions could no longer be achieved by 2020.
> 
> Instead, they would aim to hit the 40 percent target in the early 2020s, the sources said, adding that both parties are still sticking to their goal of achieving a 55 percent cut in emissions by 2030.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 21:31)




----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 09:21)




----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2018 às 22:55)

Em 2077, Lisboa vai ser como Veneza, um documentário interessante da RTP1. 

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p4286/2077-10-segundos-para-o-futuro

Quanto aos animais, se o homem mata tudo é lógico que as espécies desaparecem e não tanto pelo aquecimento global.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2018 às 23:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2077, Lisboa vai ser como Veneza, um documentário interessante da RTP1.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p4286/2077-10-segundos-para-o-futuro
> 
> Quanto aos animais, se o homem mata tudo é lógico que as espécies desaparecem e não tanto pelo aquecimento global.


Vi o documentário e é bem interessante, bem mais do que as novelas da TVI, devia ser para todos refletirmos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 20:38)




----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2077, Lisboa vai ser como Veneza, um documentário interessante da RTP1.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p4286/2077-10-segundos-para-o-futuro
> 
> Quanto aos animais, se o homem mata tudo é lógico que as espécies desaparecem e não tanto pelo aquecimento global.




Em tempos historicos a nossa linha de costa foi bem diferente do que e hoje.

O sapal de Castro Marim, por exemplo, era um mar interior e ainda existem os restos do pequeno porto de Castro Marim num dos esteiros do sapal perto do actual cemiterio. Parte da cidade de Tavira fazia parte do rio, como o actual bairro da Bela Fria, e o rio Gilao era navegavel ate a zona da Asseca. O Rio Seco de Faro ou  a ribeira de Sao Lourenco tambem foram navegaveis mas o caso mais flagrante e o assoreamento do Arade. Durante muitos seculos a pastoricia e a agricultura erodiram as nossas serras e os sedimentos acumulados conquistaram por vezes centenas de metros ao mar. Na costa de Huelva isso e visivel perto de  El Rompido, onde uma torre que no seculo XVII foi construida junto ao mar se encontra agora a centenas de metros da praia.

Deveriamos pensar nisto antes de gastar fortunas em esporoes ou em obras junto a costa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 17:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 17:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 21:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 17:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 13:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2018 às 13:11)




----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2018 às 18:40)




----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2018 às 22:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 18:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2018 às 17:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2018 às 18:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2018 às 20:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2018 às 20:50)




----------



## cepp1 (30 Jan 2018 às 21:22)

http://pt.euronews.com/2018/01/30/vegetacao-nativa-combate-seca-na-bahia

aprendam como se faz!!!


----------



## hurricane (30 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

cepp1 disse:


> http://pt.euronews.com/2018/01/30/vegetacao-nativa-combate-seca-na-bahia
> 
> aprendam como se faz!!!



Fantastico exemplo. Portugal se parasse com a cultura do eucalipto é que era esperto.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2018 às 13:36)

_*Sibéria: Temperatura sobem 37 graus em duas semanas*_


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 19:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2018 às 18:08)

*África do Sul. As imagens de um país à beira do sufoco*
HÁ 2 HORAS144
1
A capital sul-africana está a 2 meses de ficar sem gota de água. Imagens de satélite mostram que as barragens ficaram completamente secas em 7 anos. Cidade do Cabo pode tornar-se a primeira sem água.

Novas imagens de satélite publicadas pela Planet Labs Inc. mostram que a barragem de Theewaterskloof, o maior reservatório de água da Cidade do Cabo, secou quase por completo em sete anos. A capital sul-africana está a atravessar uma crise de água motivada pelas alterações climáticas e pelo crescimento populacional. A situação é tão grave que a Cidade do Cabo pode tornar-se a primeira do planeta a ficar completamente seca: o Dia Zero, dizem as autoridades, deve chegar a 16 de abril. Neste momento, a água de todas as barragens da cidade chegam para abastecer apenas um quarto da população.
...
http://observador.pt/2018/02/02/africa-do-sul-as-imagens-de-um-pais-a-beira-do-sufoco/


----------



## irpsit (2 Fev 2018 às 19:26)

Gronelandia.
2800.000 Gt de gelo.
Nos ultimos anos tivemos quase 0.1℅ de degelo por ano, ou 7mm/ano de subida do mar.

Se este ritmo manter-se: em 2100 o derretimento acumulado será de 10℅ ou 70cm de subida do mar.

Se o ritmo duplicar ou triplicar, podemos observar um derretimento de 30℅ ou 2 metros de subida do oceanos.




luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2018 às 19:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2018 às 20:23)




----------



## cepp1 (10 Fev 2018 às 00:25)

https://oglobo.globo.com/sociedade/...o-mesmo-com-elevacao-do-nivel-do-mar-22383758

E esta??? Tuvalu afinal resiste ao aumento do nível dos mares!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2018 às 18:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 10:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 17:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 21:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 15:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 21:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 09:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 08:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 17:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 15:37)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Mar 2018 às 12:19)

O que têm a dizer sobre o problema referido por este artigo (antigo, de 2012, e além disso devem haver outros sem referir especificamente o caso brasileiro), ou seja a já conhecida relação entre a pecuária e o aquecimento global, e também sobre o mesmo, que resumidamente indica que a solução não é reduzir o consumo e consequentemente a produção de carne bovina, mas sim o contrário, ou seja o aumento da produtividade (e consequentemente da sua produção)?


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2018 às 16:01)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> a solução não é reduzir o consumo e consequentemente a produção de carne bovina, mas sim o contrário, ou seja o aumento da produtividade (e consequentemente da sua produção)?



A primeira solução não é viável porque a população está a aumentar e não é aceitável para os produtores (o portal defende os interesses destes).

A segunda solução consiste em reduzir as emissões por kg de carne. Exemplos:

 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...pture-emissions-miniature-power-stations.html

 https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanoh...back-its-fuel-cell-vehicle-push/#38e04b404589

Por fim, e ainda do artigo,...



> De fato, um dos cenários possíveis nas modelagens do AG, por mais inusitado que pareça, é o esfriamento do planeta!



... essa é nova


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 16:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 16:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 16:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 16:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 17:30)




----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2018 às 15:57)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Mar 2018 às 13:13)

Orion disse:


>




Incrível, mas sinceramente, não sei porquê, desgosto "menos" desse conformismo climático russo parcialmente esclarecido do que o negacionismo americano que ignora o que está a acontecer. Mas ambas as correntes têm duas coisas em comum, têm por base interesses económicos e o egoísmo.
Não sei se esse estado de espírito dos polares como é demonstrado nas entrevistas de rua ao minuto 4:50 e depois 6:40 é para rir  ou para chorar .
Tudo para o norte?


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 18:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 19:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## hurricane (14 Mar 2018 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


De notar que foram anos de NAO- principalmente 2010. Será que o aquecimento do artico está a provocar uma maior ocorrencia de NAO-?


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Mar 2018 às 14:08)

Ai aquecimento Global ao que tu obrigas 

*Afinal, por que é que vários Postos de Carregamento Rápido de veículos elétricos foram desativados e de quem é a responsabilidade?*

Aconteceu, segundo informações da UVE, no passado fim-de-semana: vários utilizadores de veículos elétricos foram surpreendidos com Postos de Carregamento Rápido (PCRs) desativados ao longo da A2, a autoestrada que liga Lisboa ao Algarve. Informação da UVE, que enviou às redações um comunicado a condenar o sucedido, porque foi feito «sem qualquer aviso prévio aos seus clientes e utilizadores da rede pública de carregamento». Para a associação «Esta atitude inaceitável deixou vários utilizadores de veículos elétricos, que estavam em viagem com as suas famílias, sem possibilidade de regressar às suas casas, tendo necessidade de recorrer a carregamentos em tomadas domésticas ou ao reboque das suas viaturas».

A causa da desativação e, como explicamos mais à frente, desligamento de alguns PCRs deveu-se a razões de segurança. Os operadores e a Mobi.e concluíram que várias as fichas CHAdeMO, uma das duas ligações de corrente contínua (DC) disponíveis nos Postos de Carregamento Rápido da rede pública, estavam muito danificadas e quiseram evitar riscos para a segurança dos utilizadores, que aumentaram devido às fortes chuvas.

Em declarações à _Exame Informática_, Henrique Sánchez, presidente de UVE começou por concordar que não se pode pôr a segurança dos utilizadores em risco, mas explicou que «esta falha nos postos afetou utilizadores de veículos elétricos com crianças e pessoas idosas no carro». Para este responsável, «é incompreensível que os operadores não tenham comunicado que os postos iriam ser desligados», adicionando «seria inconcebível, por exemplo, que a Galp desativasse estações de serviço com bombas de combustível nas autoestradas sem o comunicar antecipadamente». Isto porque os PCRs desligados pertencem à Galp que, em resposta à _Exame Informática_, confirmou o sucedido, mas explicou que não poderia comunicar antecipadamente a intervenção porque «a Galp não tem base de dados de utilizadores de veículos elétricos, uma vez que todo o sistema é gerido pela Mobi.e».

De facto segundo a _Exame Informática_ conseguiu apurar junto de várias fontes, a ativação/desativação remota dos postos (através de software) é da responsabilidade da Mobi.e, que é a entidade que gere a rede de carregadores para veículos elétricos de acesso público – todos os postos em espaços de acesso público têm, segundo a regulamentação nacional, de estar ligados à Mobi.e.

Questionámos a Mobi.e, que nos fez chegar uma «Nota aos Órgãos de Comunicação Social» onde indica «A Mobi.e, S.A., enquanto entidade gestora da rede de mobilidade elétrica, disponibiliza a todos os utilizadores, e mantém sempre atualizada, a informação sobre a disponibilidade dos postos de carregamento e respetivas tomadas no seu site» e «Tendo-se verificado, na passada segunda-feira (12/03), que, por razões técnicas, a segurança dos utilizadores poderia estar em causa, a Galp informou a Mobi.e, S.A. que iria desligar os PCR listados abaixo. Desde logo, essa informação foi disponibilizada no site da Mobi.e, S.A. (www.mobie.pt), assim como foi iniciado o processo de notificação por e-mail a todos os utilizadores».

Datas não coincidem?

Esta nota tem informações que parecem contradizer informações que obtivemos de outras entidades, nomeadamente «a GALP informou a Mobi.e, S.A. que iria desligar os PCR» e a data do desligamento dos postos indicados. Segundo diferentes operadores que contactámos, não são estes que desativam os postos diretamente, apenas fazem recomendações à Mobi.e que faz a análise destas requisições e age em conformidade.

Relativamente à data, recebemos o e-mail que foi enviado aos utilizadores registados na Mobi.e na tarde terça-feira, dia 13 de março, mas outros utilizadores desta rede confirmaram que receberem este aviso no dia anterior.

Verificámos ainda que o comunicado indicado foi apresentado no site desta entidade no dia 12, como referido pela Mobi.e. Mas também confirmámos que os postos foram desativados pelo menos um dia antes, no domingo e há utilizadores que garantem que o processo começou no sábado, dois dias antes da comunicação da Mobi.e. Para lançar ainda mais a confusão, o comunicado foi inicialmente publicado no site com a data de 10 de março na assinatura apesar de ter sido publicado, como confirmado pela própria Mobi.e dois dias depois. Erro que foi identificado por alguns utilizadores que rapidamente usaram grupos nas redes sociais associados à mobilidade elétrica para acusar a Mobi.e de tentar iludir os utilizadores simulando que tinha publicado o aviso dois dias antes de o ter feito.

http://exameinformatica.sapo.pt/mob...dores-de-veiculos-eletricos-a-usarem-reboques


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2018 às 21:15)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...e-e-o-cenario-negro-das-alteracoes-climaticas

Lá, vem o Apocalipse novamente, é como o fim do mundo, está sempre anunciado mas nunca cá chegou ainda. 

O especialista em alterações climáticas, a "defender" entre linhas o eucalipto, porque embora não defenda o aumento da área do eucalipto defende que a floresta deve ser economicamente viável, logo para ser mais rápido só com o eucalipto. 

Água ainda agora as barragens meteram água com fartura, pesca não falta é peixe na lota, vinho ainda o ano passado foi o melhor ano de vinho, praias sempre existiu tempestades e a areia sempre foi comida pelo mar. 

Lembro-me, de há uns anos atrás valentes, talvez cerca de 20 anos ou mais, ir à Praia de Faro e ver a transferência de areia da ria para a costa, através de tubagens, nunca mais vi tal coisa.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2018 às 21:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lá, vem o Apocalipse novamente, é como o fim do mundo, está sempre anunciado mas nunca cá chegou ainda.



Qual o dia do apocalipse? Já passou? Não me parece.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2018 às 22:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lá, vem o Apocalipse novamente, é como o fim do mundo, está sempre anunciado mas nunca cá chegou ainda.



Tomei a liberdade de olhar para o teu perfil 






Facto curioso. Globalmente, e em termos médios, experienciaste durante toda a tua vida um período com temperaturas bastante amenas. Por outras palavras, não fazes a mínima do que é viver num clima mais fresco. Os teus ascendentes é que podem dizer isso .

Podes contestar, claro, escrevendo que o clima do Algarve/Olhão não é representativo do país mas no fim do dia é mesmo aí que se quer chegar. Um aquecimento ou arrefecimento global nunca acontecerá de forma linear e/ou uniforme e é por causa disso que se usa 'médias'.


----------



## cepp1 (21 Mar 2018 às 20:04)

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p4445/anos-a-viver-perigosamente

vejam foi um excelente documentário que vi na RTP1 na 2ª feira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

cepp1 disse:


> https://www.rtp.pt/play/p4445/anos-a-viver-perigosamente
> 
> vejam foi um excelente documentário que vi na RTP1 na 2ª feira.


É uma série de 4 episódios se não me engano. Ainda não perdi nenhum! É impressionante, então o da semana passada sobre a Flórida revelou informação que eu desconhecia!


----------



## hurricane (21 Mar 2018 às 21:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...e-e-o-cenario-negro-das-alteracoes-climaticas
> 
> Lá, vem o Apocalipse novamente, é como o fim do mundo, está sempre anunciado mas nunca cá chegou ainda.
> 
> ...


Mas nós nao estamos ainda numa situacao de alteracoes climáticas, estamos numa situacao de aquecimento global comprovado pelos dados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2018 às 14:00)




----------



## Micael Gonçalves (30 Mar 2018 às 15:39)

2017


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2018 às 09:14)

Continuo sem perceber toda esta "aversão" que vai havendo por parte de alguns membros (e da própria sociedade), quanto à realidade das Alterações Climáticas!?

O facto é que a própria designação diz tudo.. alterações CLIMÁTICAS.. ou seja... ao longo de muitos anos... não é o facto de termos 4 ou 5 meses muitos secos que nos diz que temos alterações climáticas...mas também não é o facto de termos tido o mês de Março mais chuvoso dos últimos oitenta anos que que contraria isso... alterações climáticas é falar de tendências cada vez maiores para determinado tipo de eventos... mais anos de secas... mais anos com menos chuva... mais anos com temperaturas mais altas... etc...

Tivemos este ano 2 tornados em Faro... outro em Esposende.... será isto indício de uma alteração climática? Claro que não! Pode ser uma situação pontual associada ás condições atmosféricas...
No entanto, se continuarmos a ter situações idênticas e com aumento de frequência ao longo de vários anos, então sim, pode-se começar a falar de alterações climáticas.. 

E quanto a este mês de Março chuvoso... já se esqueceram os meses todos para trás de seca... e do stress hídrico nas plantas e terrenos, vivido nesses meses ... não é por termos tido 1 mês de chuva que vamos esquecer tudo para trás... se passarmos a ter anos com 1 mês de muita chuva e restantes meses muito secos, venham lá dizer que isso é bom venham... não há culturas que aguentem... 

Isto tudo para dizer que é um assunto que merece a nossa melhor atenção e começam a haver fortes indícios de que o clima está a alterar... no entanto... nem tudo é desde logo uma AC, mas também não são 2 ou 3 eventos que contrariam as AC's...

Enfim.. continua a fazer-me confusão como é que não se aceita que o Homem tem tido um papel importante no lançamento de gases para a atmosfera... gases esses que, digam lá o que disserem, não existiam nestas quantidades na atmosfera antes da revolução industrial... e negar os seus efeitos também me parece algo extremamente "irracional".... 

Alguns dados para reflexão...



















variação da temperatura desde 1900





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















A Cidade do Cabo será já uma das primeiras a poder experienciar a falta de água numa grande cidade... parece-me que este poderá ser um dos maiores problemas de futuro...


----------



## Z13 (3 Abr 2018 às 12:11)

Concordo completamente!
Só devemos ter uma preocupação, que é a diminuição do consumo e consequentemente das emissões para a atmosfera e da produção de resíduos! É nossa obrigação!!!


Tudo o resto, na minha opinião, são discussões estéreis... o clima nunca foi igual (estável) em nenhum período da história do planeta.

Mas há muita gente assanhada na causa do global warming. Em meados do século passado estávamos à espera do global cooling...!

Enfim, em 50 anos nós os humanos mudamos os paradigmas mas falamos de 0,0000000000000000001% da idade do planeta (os zeros que coloquei foram indiscriminados!!)

Abraço,


----------



## rokleon (16 Abr 2018 às 19:14)

Um efeito do aquecimento global. Tem "travado" a circulação da termohalina. Teremos assim invernos mais frios como nas latitudes de Nova Iorque.
https://www.publico.pt/2018/04/13/c...nao-era-tao-fraca-ha-mais-de-mil-anos-1810146


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (6 Mai 2018 às 18:40)

https://www.therecord.com/news-stor...-levels-reach-highest-point-in-800-000-years/


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jun 2018 às 16:48)

*Há “âncoras” que podem abrandar a perda de gelo na Antárctida Ocidental*


Equipa de cientistas verificou que o substrato rochoso na costa do mar de Amundsen está a subir mais rapidamente do que se pensava, a um ritmo 41 milímetros por ano.

TERESA SOFIA SERAFIM 
22 de Junho de 2018 

num recente estudo na revista_Nature_ até se verificou que era a região que estava a perder mais gelo. Mas, desta vez, façamos uma viagem por baixo do seu gelo. Aí, encontra-se o que se chama “substrato rochoso”.  “Neste caso, o substrato rochoso é o conjunto das formações rochosas sobre as quais se foi acumulando neve que se foi transformando em gelo com o tempo”, descreve ao PÚBLICO António Correia, investigador no Instituto de Ciências da Terra, da Universidade de Évora, que não participou no trabalho, mas já fez oito expedições à Antárctida marítima, onde tem estudado, por exemplo, a evolução espacial e temporal do _permafrost_, o solo encontrado nesta região, com métodos geofísicos.

*Antárctida perdeu três biliões de toneladas de gelo desde 1992*

E há mais, como indica António Correia: “A fusão do gelo [derretimento] faz diminuir o peso que o substrato rochoso tem que suportar e, por ajustamento isostático glaciar, tende a ascender.”

Ora, esta elevação do substrato rochoso pode resultar de fenómenos ligados aos movimentos das placas tectónicas ou ao tal ajustamento isostático glaciar, no caso deste estudo. Este ajustamento é a elevação do substrato rochoso como resposta à fusão do gelo.

Para percebermos esse conceito, António Correia pede que imaginemos que o substrato rochoso é um colchão. Vamos por fases. Primeiro, o substrato rochoso não teve qualquer peso. “Quando ninguém está deitado sobre o colchão a sua superfície é plana e horizontal”, indica. Depois, a neve começou a acumular-se: “Quando alguém se deita o colchão deforma-se de modo a que sua superfície, inicialmente plana e horizontal passa a ter uma forma curva, para baixo, formando uma cova ou depressão.”

Por fim, a neve começa a derreter, o peso vai diminuindo e o substrato rochoso voltar à posição quando não tinha gelo. “Quando a pessoa se levanta o colchão tende a retomar a forma original, isto é, a apresentar uma superfície plana e horizontal novamente.” Se o colchão for feito de mel, levará mais tempo a apresentar uma superfície plana do que se for feito de um material mais fluido.

“Descobrimos que a costa do mar de Amundsen poderá abrandar o recuo do gelo”, diz Valentina Barletta. Com esse abrandamento, as camadas de gelo ficarão mais estáveis. Porquê? Como explica António Correia, com a ascensão do substrato rochoso há uma aproximação do fundo do mar à base das plataformas geladas (neste caso, as que flutuam no oceano mais perto da costa) e podem acontecer duas acções: as plataformas geladas podem ficar “encalhadas” no fundo do oceano, criando as chamadas “linhas de assentamento”, onde os glaciares assentam na terra; ou podem penetrar em pequenas elevações (já existentes) no fundo do mar.

Há assim como que “âncoras” que dificultam o movimento das plataformas para o mar, retardando a sua desintegração. “Como as plataformas geladas são uma continuação das camadas geladas que cobrem o continente, então esse gelo continental também diminui o seu movimento para o mar e, como consequência, menos gelo funde [no oceano]”, resume António Correia. Tudo isto poderá fazer com que a subida média do mar seja mais lenta do que se previa.

Por um lado, este estudo pode mostrar que os cálculos para a quantidade de gelo que derrete e vai para os oceanos podem estar sobrevalorizados. Por outro lado, pode indicar que os cálculos da subida média do nível do mar terão de ser recalculados. “Parece-me que são boas notícias. Contudo, não resolvem o problema da subida média da água dos oceanos nem das alterações climáticas globais”, considera António Correia. “Se nada for feito a outros níveis apenas atrasará os problemas que todos conhecem.”


Para os cientistas do trabalho, os cálculos observados da viscosidade do gelo podem significar que não haverá um colapso total da camada de gelo da Antárctida Ocidental ou que este será mais tardio. Afinal, outros estudos científicos já tinham referido que a plataforma de gelo que existe ao longo da costa do mar de Amundsen estava a desfazer-se e que o fenómeno parecia ser imparável.

“Para além de nos dar uma nova imagem das dinâmicas da terra na Antárctida, os novos resultados impulsionarão modelos mais precisos para a camada de gelo da Antárctida Ocidental sobre o que vai acontecer no futuro”, considera Valentina Barletta, acrescentando que o seu próximo trabalho será integrar este modelo da elevação do substrato rochoso às modelações das dinâmicas do gelo.
https://www.publico.pt/2018/06/22/c...perda-de-gelo-na-antarctida-ocidental-1835405


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2018 às 14:33)

*Estudo alerta que aquecimento global pode ser duas vezes pior do que o estimado*
Estudo de investigadores de 17 países, publicado na semana passada pela revista Nature Geoscience, alerta que o aquecimento global pode ser duas vezes pior do que o estimado e que o nível do mar pode subir até seis metros. Isto mesmo se o mundo cumprir a meta do Acordo de Paris, ou seja, manter a temperatura média global abaixo dos 2ºC
...
https://www.dn.pt/vida-e-futuro/int...-ser-duas-pior-do-que-o-estimado-9562821.html


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2018 às 19:34)

Dos 'céticos'  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/2018/june2018/GTR_June2018_2.pdf


----------



## hurricane (23 Jul 2018 às 21:59)

Orion disse:


> Dos 'céticos'  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/2018/june2018/GTR_June2018_2.pdf


 Só nao ve quem nao quer!


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2018 às 19:47)

Portugal livrou-se do aquecimento global em boa parte de 2018. 
´
No entanto o mundo tem sofrido cada vez mais recordes num curto espaco de tempo. 
Portugal insere-se na minoria de regioes com anomalias frias, num mundo a bater muitos recordes de calor, quase todo em anomalia positiva.

Vamos a alguns exemplos:

Nos ultimos dias, a Grécia, o Japao e a Suécia vivem momentos dificeis. A Grécia repete uma catastrofe semelhante à de Pedrogao Grande.
No Japao também morreram dezenas de pessoas.

A Inglaterra vive um dos veroes mais secos e quente de sempre, e a temperatura pode vir a bater recordes no final desta semana. 
Em partes da Inglaterra, nao há qualquer chuva desde há 50 dias.

O Canadá sofreu de uma vaga de calor mortífera no inicio de Julho, com dezenas de mortes, e indices de calor de 47°C.
(As previsoes indicam que o leste do Canadá terá veroes tropicais no final do século)
Também no inicio do mes, Tbilisi na Geórgia bateu o recorde de calor atingindo 41°C., numa vaga que atingiu o Caucaso.
Pior ainda foi o recorde batido em Los Angeles com 44°C (e 49°C nos arredores em Chino).  Mais extremo que a nosso famoso recorde de 2003.
A Algéria em África atingiu 51.3°C, que poderá constituir um novo recorde oficial em África. 
No Médio oriente, que também vive um Julho muito quente, Oman bateu o recorde da noite mais quente de sempre, com a temperatura a nao descer abaixo dos 42°C.
Tudo isto em Julho. 

No Inverno passado lembro-me também das fortes anomalias de temperaturas nas regioes do Ártico.

E um El Nino vem a caminho.... 
Pensem nisso.
Já chegamos a +1.5°C em 2016-2017, devido ao outro El Nino.
Podemos estar a ver a anomalia das temperaturas globais a aproximar-se mais do tao falado limiar dos +2°C, se estes El Ninos se tornarem a normal.

Se 1°C de incremento da temperatura global já causa tantos extremos, 2°C causará mais ainda. 
Mas 2°C nao é o fim do mundo.
No entanto, se nao fizermos nada, vamos atingir os 4°C ou 5°C, e isso será uma mudanca catastrófica. 
Poderá ser o fim da nossa civilizacao. E isto nao é brincadeira nenhuma.

Os extremos de hoje em dia serao a normal do final do século. Novos extremos, que hoje em dia sao inimaginaveis, vao acontecer.
A metade sul da Europa será uma estepe a caminho de se tornar um deserto. A amazónia desaparece. 
Bilioes vao migrar da Ásia, India e China para norte, só devido à temperatura, ao falhanco da agricultura e à desertificacao. 
Nem sequer mencionei a subida dos níveis do mar...
O que vai acontecer ao mundo nessa altura?

É a heranca que deixámos aos nossos filhos. 
Se nao fizermos nada para mudarmos o estilo da actual civilizacao.


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2018 às 20:02)

Mesmo em Portugal, nestes primeiros 6 meses, apenas 2 (fevereiro e março) tiveram anomalia negativa nos valores de temperatura média.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 21:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:39)




----------



## belem (25 Jul 2018 às 12:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 20:12)




----------



## rokleon (26 Jul 2018 às 09:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


>




Algo caricato veados e humanos em sintonia mas, tendo em conta as temperaturas na Escandinávia nas últimas semanas, há algo em comum entre eles. Refrescarem-se!
De notar que também a Finlândia é o país da Escandinávia com mais lagos, em qualquer lado uma pessoa pode-se banhar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2018 às 10:42)

*A temperatura na Sibéria está igual à do Alentejo: ainda não percebeu que temos de mudar de vida?*
28 jul 2018 09:58

Opinião de




Marcos Sá
A onda de calor que se instalou na Sibéria, no mês de junho, bateu o recorde de mais de um século registando-se uma temperatura média quase 10 graus acima do normal. A temperatura máxima que se registou rondou os 40 graus, um valor que coloca aquela zona do globo a competir diretamente com o nosso Alentejo.

Na Lapónia chegou-se aos 33º e em Helsínquia, capital da Finlândia, os termómetros ultrapassaram os 30º, tendo sido assolada por uma tragédia de fogos florestais que terá fortes impactos negativos no ambiente. Há cerca de 15 dias, no Japão, o evento climatérico foram as cheias e, como consequência, as autoridades tiveram que realojar, temporariamente, quatro milhões de pessoas. Nos últimos dias, também foram assolados por uma onda de calor que já provocou mais de 70 mortos. Na República Dominicana, e após uma tempestade tropical, os detritos deram à costa na praia de Montesinos, em Santo Domingo, e as imagens de um manto de lixo e plástico a boiar no mar foram um choque para todo o mundo! E no início desta semana fomos ainda assombrados pelos fogos e pela tragédia humana na Grécia. Se estes eventos, em conjunto, não nos fazem pensar em mudar de vida, que desgraça terá de acontecer para iniciarmos a revolução dos nossos hábitos?

Em Portugal, temos orgulho em sermos campeões da produção de energia renovável, mas depois falhamos quando não declinamos esse enorme feito e fazemos disso um sucesso ambiental do nosso país. Continuamos sem dar incentivos suficientes aos cidadãos (estacionamento gratuito em todos os locais públicos do país, portagens gratuitas ou permissão da utilização das faixas bus são bons exemplos praticados na Noruega), para substituirem a sua viatura por uma elétrica ou híbrida, nem investimos o suficiente para disponibilizar uma rede com um serviço de qualidade e com transportes públicos amigos do ambiente (a Carris e a Câmara Municipal de Lisboa, assim como, a Sociedade de Transportes Coletivos do Porto, deram um excelente exemplo com a compra de autocarros elétricos e a biogás, mas este esforço tem de ser um dever de todos os municipios e operadores de transportes privados).

Não deveriam ser, hoje, todos os transportes públicos, amigos do ambiente, sendo eléctricos, híbridos ou a biogás? E os táxis? E as viaturas ao serviço da Uber e da Cabify? E as viaturas que trabalham no setor do turismo? E os Tuk-Tuk? E as viaturas do estado e das autarquias? Há medidas simples que, se fossem implementadas por todos de forma massiva, (particulares, Estado, privados, autarquias, turismo, empresas de transportes) constituiriam um enorme contributo ambiental para o nosso país e para o mundo diminuindo, ao mesmo tempo, os custos de abastecimento, a nossa dependência dos combustíveis fósseis e reduzindo, significativamente, a balança das importações.

O Ministério das Finanças, deveria olhar para este dossier e avaliar o impacto ambiental e económico destas medidas, a médio prazo, para lançar novos incentivos para todos já no próximo Orçamento de Estado e colocar, como seu objetivo, atingir as emissões zero na frota do Estado. O Fundo Ambiental, liderado pelo Ministério do Ambiente, tem trilhado bem este caminho apoiando financeiramente as entidades públicas mas, para as mudanças serem céleres, o apoio a novos incentivos por parte do Ministério das Finanças é crucial.

Para terminar,  sugiro que não percam o filme “_First Reformed_”, realizado por Paul Schrader e com uma interpretação brilhante de _Ethan Hawke_. É um filme excelente, com diálogos e reflexões profundas, e uma visão inquietante sobre os problemas do ambiente no mundo. Na minha geração, muitos ainda acham que os problemas ambientais só serão enfrentados pelos seus netos ou bisnetos, mas na verdade já estamos a sofrer o primeiro embate, sem termos consciência desta realidade. É grave, porque há ainda quem pense que não tem nada a ver com o assunto e outros pensam que temos de mudar de hábitos apenas para salvar o ambiente, mas eu diria que é muito mais do que isso. Temos de mudar muito e já, a forma como todos vivemos, para salvarmos o planeta e a humanidade.

O _Trump_ esse, saberá onde fica a Sibéria, mas não conhece o nosso Alentejo, logo para ele não se passa nada. As alterações climáticas para ele são uma invenção, _fake news_! E para si?
https://24.sapo.pt/opiniao/artigos/...ainda-nao-percebeu-que-temos-de-mudar-de-vida


----------



## rokleon (29 Jul 2018 às 17:40)

*Alterações climáticas aceleram caminhada para a desertificação*


> A Iniciativa Pró-Montado Alentejo nasceu no seio da sociedade civil e assume-se como um movimento de defesa dos montados de sobro e de azinho, acreditando que, se formos céleres, ainda vamos a tempo de salvar o Alentejo da desertificação.





> Os promotores, um grupo constituído por produtores, municípios, associações do ambiente e especialistas de relevo, consideram essencial a sensibilização do Governo, e do primeiro-ministro em particular, para a problemática do montado no Alentejo, constituído na sua maioria por azinheiras (92%) e por sobreiros (72%), e cuja sobrevivência, a longo prazo, estará em causa, se não forem tomadas medidas e ações para a promoção da sua adaptação climática.





> *Governo não se pronunciou*
> 
> Depois de em maio último terem feito chegar um conjunto de propostas ao primeiro-ministro, António Costa, o grupo foi informado de que pouco tempo depois seguiram para o gabinete do Ministério da Agricultura e estão, desde então, nas mãos do secretário de Estado das Florestas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:35)




----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2018 às 17:53)

Dos céticos  Houve um ligeiro aumento da temperatura global em Julho.












-






Está-se quase no mínimo solar (2019/2020) e com ele, segundo alguns, vai começar uma mini-era glaciar. Como tal, não sejam piegas com o calor porque é possível que passem alguns anos sem irem à praia


----------



## rokleon (7 Ago 2018 às 12:03)

*Heatwaves and wildfires: climate change or not?*








> The maps and graphs produced by C3S have often been used in the media to try and make sense of the current weather situation. However, it is never easy or even possible to attribute ‘single’ weather events to climate change. So called attribution studies try to quantify this. C3S is in the initial stages of setting up a pilot scheme that aims to perform the necessary climate attribution calculations within a week of specific weather events. This pilot scheme is scheduled to begin in 2019.





> The surface temperature map does clearly show that across Asia (especially Japan), northern Europe, the US and Canada, temperatures during the first three weeks of July have been much higher than the average temperatures for those weeks over the 1981-2010 period, a commonly used reference period. For the final week of July the weather forecasts showed a likely continuation of the heatwave in northern Europe, making it probable for further temperature records to be broken in these areas this summer. However, just because temperatures are high now, it does not mean that temperatures will always be above the long-term average in the years to come.





> As Freja Vamborg, senior scientist at C3S, mentioned in an interview on Euronews: “We should stress that there is a lot of variability in the European weather: just look at the first summer months, where there have been big differences with certain regions suffering from torrential rains and floods (such as in the Balkan area), whereas others experience droughts, wildfires and extreme temperatures. Or look back earlier in the year, with an unusually cold March in many parts of Europe.”





> Having put these current events in the backdrop of a changing climate, can we expect more of these events in the future?
> Vamborg confirms: “With climate change, we do indeed expect these kinds of heatwaves to occur more often. When it comes to droughts and wildfires it is more complex, as their occurrence depends on other factors than just high temperatures.”


----------



## JCARL (7 Ago 2018 às 12:56)

rokleon disse:


> Algo caricato veados e humanos em sintonia mas, tendo em conta as temperaturas na Escandinávia nas últimas semanas, há algo em comum entre eles. Refrescarem-se!
> De notar que também a Finlândia é o país da Escandinávia com mais lagos, em qualquer lado uma pessoa pode-se banhar.


Não sei se repararam mas havia um fogo ao longe (é visível do lado esquerdo, por baixo do viaduto).

E se o autor da frase me permitir: "De notar que também a Finlândia é o país da Escandinávia com mais lagos, em qualquer lado uma pessoa ou bicho pode-se banhar"


----------



## hurricane (7 Ago 2018 às 14:10)

Orion disse:


> Dos céticos  Houve um ligeiro aumento da temperatura global em Julho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esses aninhos do minimo solar em 2009 e 2010 foram um sonho em neve e frio na Europa e aqui na Belgica. Pode ser que tenha sorte no proximo inverno


----------



## rokleon (8 Ago 2018 às 21:46)

JCARL disse:


> Não sei se repararam mas havia um fogo ao longe (é visível do lado esquerdo, por baixo do viaduto).
> 
> E se o autor da frase me permitir: "De notar que também a Finlândia é o país da Escandinávia com mais lagos, em qualquer lado uma pessoa ou bicho pode-se banhar"


Off topic: Não é que seja espetacular banhar-se nos lagos frios na Finlândia. Contudo a cultura das saunas é muito popular no país   Os lagos são usados por alguns para se refrescarem após o quentinho da sauna. Pode estar correlacionado 


> Finns say the sauna is a poor man's pharmacy," says Pekka Niemi, a 54-year-old from Helsinki, who spends about three hours a day in the sauna, six days a week. "If a sick person is not cured by tar, spirits or sauna, then they will die," he adds, quoting a Finnish proverb. ("Spirits" here means strong alcohol, while tar was historically used as an antiseptic.)
> Today, Finland is a nation of 5.3 million people and 3.3 million saunas, found in homes, offices, factories, sports centres, hotels, ships and deep below the ground in mines.
> While Pekka Niemi's sauna habit may be exceptional, 99% of Finns take at least one a week, and much more when they visit their summer cottage in the countryside. Here the pattern of life tends to revolve around the sauna, and a nearby lake used for cooling off.


Fonte: https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-24328773


> A sauna não se encontra completa sem o löyly, um choque de vapor obtido ao atirar água sobre as pedras aquecidas no forno. Após tomar o löyly, é conveniente haver uma piscina, um lago ou um monte de neve para o respectivo arrefecimento. Os adeptos da sauna preferem um lago congelado onde abrem um buraco no gelo para mergulhar. Grande parte dos finlandeses acredita que a sauna pode remediar as gripes, se o banho for tomado na hora certa. Um provérbio popular refere que: "Se a sauna tomada juntamente com aguardente não remediar o problema, a doença é fatal."


Fonte: http://www.finlandia.org.br/public/default.aspx?contentid=124282


----------



## Cagarro (20 Ago 2018 às 13:13)

https://www.motor24.pt/sites/wattson/estamos-1oc-do-descontrolo-climatico-alerta-estudo/


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 20:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 00:37)




----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2018 às 20:28)

http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...-tudo-a-ver-com-gases-e-alteracoes-climaticas

 Tadinhas das vacas, em vez, de arrotarem metano vão passar a arrotarem caril. Querem, lá ver, que antigamente não havia vacas. 

Todas as semanas, saem estudos se uma pessoa vai ligar a todos, não come, não coiso, não ri não faz nada porque tudo faz mal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2018 às 20:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...-tudo-a-ver-com-gases-e-alteracoes-climaticas
> 
> Tadinhas das vacas, em vez, de arrotarem metano vão passar a arrotarem caril. Querem, lá ver, que antigamente não havia vacas.
> 
> Todas as semanas, saem estudos se uma pessoa vai ligar a todos, não come, não coiso, não ri não faz nada porque tudo faz mal.


Não coiso?


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 13:18)




----------



## rokleon (4 Set 2018 às 20:11)

*Universidade do Porto recebe conferência que nega alterações climáticas*


> A conferência do polémico Independent Committee on Geoethics inclui oradores que negam ou diminuem os efeitos da acção humana no clima.
> 
> Maria Assunção Araújo, geógrafa e professora da Universidade do Porto, defende a realização da conferência — que, esclarece, não nega as alterações climáticas. "Pensamos que a causa fundamental das alterações climáticas, que não negamos, não é a acumulação de CO2 na atmosfera", disse a professora, em declarações ao _Diário de Notícias_.
> 
> ...


Não contrario a decisão dessa conferência, eles estão na minoria têm de "lutar" muito para convencer as pessoas a contrariar as evidências, correlações e estudos. Na minha opinião expandir e discutir mais perspetivas e teorias, mesmo que não se concorde, pode ser bom para aumentar o conhecimento.  Eu acredito plenamente no aquecimento global por causas antropogénicas.
Não tenho tempo para pesquisar mais sobre os argumentos deles, por isso não tenho voto na matéria em que os criticar a fundo. O que eles basicamente dizem é que o CO2 não contribui assim tanto para o aquecimento global.  E dizem que a ciência é muito "politizada", influenciada por líderes políticos (ou agendas), o que acho que não tem cabimento: porque razão os políticos quereriam reduzir a indústria a combustíveis fósseis? Eu acho que esta temática não é de todo "politizada"!
Estas minhas opiniões são superficiais porque não li muito, se quiserem continuar a ler e a pesquisar. Quem for contra o aquecimento global e tiver mais argumentos, expliquem-se!  Climatologia é um assunto complicado...


----------



## hurricane (5 Set 2018 às 12:24)

rokleon disse:


> *Universidade do Porto recebe conferência que nega alterações climáticas*
> 
> Não contrario a decisão dessa conferência, eles estão na minoria têm de "lutar" muito para convencer as pessoas a contrariar as evidências, correlações e estudos. Na minha opinião expandir e discutir mais perspetivas e teorias, mesmo que não se concorde, pode ser bom para aumentar o conhecimento.  Eu acredito plenamente no aquecimento global por causas antropogénicas.
> Não tenho tempo para pesquisar mais sobre os argumentos deles, por isso não tenho voto na matéria em que os criticar a fundo. O que eles basicamente dizem é que o CO2 não contribui assim tanto para o aquecimento global.  E dizem que a ciência é muito "politizada", influenciada por líderes políticos (ou agendas), o que acho que não tem cabimento: porque razão os políticos quereriam reduzir a indústria a combustíveis fósseis? Eu acho que esta temática não é de todo "politizada"!
> Estas minhas opiniões são superficiais porque não li muito, se quiserem continuar a ler e a pesquisar. Quem for contra o aquecimento global e tiver mais argumentos, expliquem-se!  Climatologia é um assunto complicado...



Achei piada 'a tal professora que se queixa de censura mas nao convida cientistas que defendem as causas antropogenicas do aquecimento global por nao ser ciencia mas politica. Enfim sao pessoas destas professores catedraticos.


----------



## rokleon (5 Set 2018 às 14:53)

hurricane disse:


> Achei piada 'a tal professora que se queixa de censura mas nao convida cientistas que defendem as causas antropogenicas do aquecimento global por nao ser ciencia mas politica. Enfim sao pessoas destas professores catedraticos.


Sim. Isso é muito estranho... Interessante seria um debate e não "esbanjar" informação só de um lado, digo eu.


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2018 às 09:45)

Claro que o assunto está muito politizado. O pretexto da luta contra as alterações climáticas permitiu a criação de variadíssimos negócios. A economia global continua assente no petróleo, mas já há muita gente a ganhar dinheiro com esquemas à volta de emissões de CO2, de subsídios às renováveis. Por muito nobres que sejam as causas, há sempre quem se aproveite, quem procure benefícios pessoais por meios pouco recomendáveis.

Vamos acabar por fazer a transição para um modelo energético não dependente do petróleo, mas as soluções vão sair da indústria e da economia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 10:00)




----------



## rokleon (6 Set 2018 às 10:33)

Dan disse:


> Claro que o assunto está muito politizado. O pretexto da luta contra as alterações climáticas permitiu a criação de variadíssimos negócios. A economia global continua assente no petróleo, mas já há muita gente a ganhar dinheiro com esquemas à volta de emissões de CO2, de subsídios às renováveis. Por muito nobres que sejam as causas, há sempre quem se aproveite, quem procure benefícios pessoais por meios pouco recomendáveis.


Concordo. Esse é um bom ponto que já tinha ouvido falar. Nem sei onde tinha a cabeça para não me lembrar disso quando partilhei a notícia. 



Dan disse:


> Vamos acabar por fazer a transição para um modelo energético não dependente do petróleo, mas as soluções vão sair da indústria e da economia.


O futuro são mesmo as energias renováveis, quer se queira ou não. Há algo chamado irreversibilidade, infelizmente para muitos... Optimista pelo futuro pois a inteligência, do colectivo humanidade, e a evolução vão prevalecer mais e mais com o tempo e novas e melhores soluções vão haver nesse sector, na minha opinião.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 13:53)




----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2018 às 22:51)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-poderiam-aumentar-chuvas-no-deserto-do-saara

Agora, os painéis solares e as turbinas eólicas fazem chover.  Nem sei, como as previsões apocalípticas do AG, dizem que Portugal vai ter mais calor e menos precipitação, em Portugal existe turbinas eólicas e painéis solares (agora vão ser construídas mais centrais inclusive no Algarve), lá vai chover mais ou será que chove menos. Epá, decidam-se.


----------



## MSantos (8 Set 2018 às 23:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-poderiam-aumentar-chuvas-no-deserto-do-saara
> 
> Agora, os painéis solares e as turbinas eólicas fazem chover.  Nem sei, como as previsões apocalípticas do AG, dizem que Portugal vai ter mais calor e menos precipitação, em Portugal existe turbinas eólicas e painéis solares (agora vão ser construídas mais centrais inclusive no Algarve), lá vai chover mais ou será que chove menos. Epá, decidam-se.



Estranho essa relação entre parques eólicos e solares e o aumento da precipitação.


----------



## dahon (9 Set 2018 às 10:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-poderiam-aumentar-chuvas-no-deserto-do-saara
> 
> Agora, os painéis solares e as turbinas eólicas fazem chover.  Nem sei, como as previsões apocalípticas do AG, dizem que Portugal vai ter mais calor e menos precipitação, em Portugal existe turbinas eólicas e painéis solares (agora vão ser construídas mais centrais inclusive no Algarve), lá vai chover mais ou será que chove menos. Epá, decidam-se.


Fazer este estudo ou caçar gambozinos é quase a mesma coisa. Cobrir 20% do deserto do Sahara para obter esse efeito..... essa é boa. Se o objetivo dos painéis é reduzir o albedo, mais vale usar uns toldos ou outra coisa qualquer . Pois como já se sabe, painéis solares PV não combinam muito bem com poeira e temperaturas extremas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 15:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 15:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 15:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 15:08)




----------



## rokleon (19 Set 2018 às 16:05)

Deste ano. É evidente o aquecimento.


----------



## rokleon (21 Set 2018 às 20:03)

rokleon disse:


> Deste ano. É evidente o aquecimento.


*The last 5 Augusts have been the hottest in recorded history*

Este artigo tem mapas evidentemente mais "pixelados" e estatística melhor que o meu último post de uma partilha aqui. 



> Berkeley Earth summary for August 2018 0.74 ± 0.06 C above the 1951-1980 average


 (num dos tweets da notícia)

https://twitter.com/rahmstorf?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1041994093147107329&ref_url=https://mashable.com/article/global-warming-august-2018-climate-change/

E Setembro, pelo menos em Portugal, no mesmo caminho. Início de outubro inclusivé, pelo que se tem previsto nos modelos. Veremos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 16:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 17:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2018 às 20:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 20:23)




----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2018 às 20:26)

*Aquecimento global: temos 12 anos para salvar o planeta*
Relatório de especialistas da ONU alerta que o mundo terá de avançar com transformações "rápidas e sem precedentes" para limitar o aquecimento global a 1,5 graus Celsius.





Primeiro, as más notícias: o planeta tem apenas uma dúzia de anos para evitar um aquecimento global de 1,5 graus celsius em comparação com o período pré-industrial, a partir do qual o risco de fenómenos extremos como secas, inundações e picos de calor sobe de forma dramática. Agora as boas notícias: ainda é possível impedir que isso aconteça, mas vai ser preciso avançar com "medidas sem precedentes", avisa o Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas (IPCC, em inglês), num relatório publicado esta segunda-feira.

O documento de 400 páginas encomendado pelas Nações Unidas foi divulgado na cidade sul-coreana de Incheon, após uma reunião de cinco dias, em que participaram 570 representantes de 135 países. *Os cientistas descrevem, com base em seis mil estudos, os impactos de um aquecimento de mais 1,5º Celsius, um nível que a Terra poderá atingir já em 2030* (2030-2052) devido à falta de uma redução maciça das emissões de gases de efeito estufa.

Fonte e mais informação: Diário de Notícias


----------



## clone (9 Out 2018 às 00:34)

Temo que a humanidade não seja inteligente o suficiente para mudar o rumo da situação.
Já ontem seria tarde. É com muita tristeza que vejo o futuro.


----------



## Stormlover (9 Out 2018 às 00:37)

Já não vai dar, esse aumento vai ser superior a isso ... mesmo que não seja em 2030, passado uns anos vai ultrapassar essa barreira!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 00:42)

Stormlover disse:


> Já não vai dar, esse aumento vai ser superior a isso ... mesmo que não seja em 2030, passado uns anos vai ultrapassar essa barreira!


Concordo completamente. Já não há nada a fazer para reverter a situação. Mas moralmente devemos tentar mudar comportamentos.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 08:37)

A piada da coisa é esta:



> Petrochemicals are set to account for more than a third of the growth in world oil demand to 2030, and nearly half the growth to 2050, adding nearly 7 million barrels of oil a day by then. They are also poised to consume an additional 56 billion cubic metres (bcm) of natural gas by 2030, and 83 bcm by 2050.



*Petrochemicals set to be the largest driver of world oil demand, latest IEA analysis finds*

E o anterior tópico está relacionado com isto:


As alterações climáticas são más mas a poluição dos plásticos é pior.

---

Fonte


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 09:36)

Não é só AG mas este é um fator relevante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 19:07)

Será este um Outubro normal?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 14:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 09:47)




----------



## Orion (25 Out 2018 às 16:53)

Resumo do relatório anual do clima de 2017 (IM japonês)







---




---





---





---


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 22:30)




----------



## Orion (26 Out 2018 às 16:40)

(O artigo não se limita aos EUA)


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 15:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 14:28)




----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2018 às 14:30)

*Climate Change Is Slamming the Mediterranean and Risks Are Being Underestimated, Scientists Warn *


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2018 às 14:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 15:50)




----------



## rokleon (3 Nov 2018 às 19:22)

Gráficos das subidas do nível médio do mar até 2100 para vários cenários dados pelo IPCC.


----------



## lserpa (3 Nov 2018 às 21:54)

rokleon disse:


> Gráficos das subidas do nível médio do mar até 2100 para vários cenários dados pelo IPCC.



Já tinha visto isto, ainda recentemente estive a fazer uma pesquisa à volta desta matéria e a desenvolver um trabalho. A conclusão a que cheguei é que ainda há muita boa gente que ignora esta situação, e o mais grave ainda é que alguns deles são climatologistas e, sempre que estes fazem uma intervenção, é para por em causa o aquecimento global e a subida do nível dos oceanos e que tudo não passa de uma teoria... assim que pesquisamos por esses nomes, salta logo à vista que estão associados de alguma forma a empresas de produção energética. Por isso é que foi criado o IPCC, para provar que o aquecimento global existe e passar essa informação ao maior número de pessoas. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 13:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 20:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 11:16)

*Queensland on alert as heatwave blasts state from north to south*
Temperatures peaked at 43.4C (109.4F) in the state’s west, with a cool change not expected until Wednesday
Nov 5: https://www.theguardian.com...
_Health experts have warned Queenslanders to take care as severe and extreme heatwave conditions blanket much of the state.
Parts of southern Queensland
sweltered in the unseasonal heat, which extended north to Mount Isa and
west to Birdsville, the Bureau of Meteorology said on Monday. ..._


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Nov 2018 às 12:38)

https://www.google.pt/amp/s/www.dn....vos-na-cidade-mais-fria-do-mundo-9051492.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 15:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 15:36)




----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2018 às 16:25)

Sempre útil fazer referência a dados não ocidentais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2018 às 10:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2018 às 20:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2018 às 20:19)

Eu pergunto se este grande bloqueio na Escandinávia altamente anómalo, como diz o autor, pode ser atribuído ás alterações climáticas, ou é mais conjuntural? Obrigado.


----------



## rozzo (13 Nov 2018 às 22:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu pergunto se este grande bloqueio na Escandinávia altamente anómalo, como diz o autor, pode ser atribuído ás alterações climáticas, ou é mais conjuntural? Obrigado.


Não creio, como qualquer outro evento "isolado" não pode ser assim facilmente atribuído ao aquecimento global. 
Atribuições dessas só com estatísticas mais robustas, não com um evento de um ano. 
O que tem parecido aumentar são sim as chatas dorsais a latitudes mais baixas, que tanto nos têm aborrecido e a outras regiões de clima similar (por exemplo Califórnia), na prática resultado de uma aparente expansão dos anticiclones subtropicais para latitudes mais elevadas, associada à expansão térmica da atmosfera em aquecimento. 
Mas mesmo isso, que empiricamente parece razoável, precisará de mais anos de dados para poder ser "validado" de forma mais sólida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2018 às 09:37)

rozzo disse:


> Não creio, como qualquer outro evento "isolado" não pode ser assim facilmente atribuído ao aquecimento global.
> Atribuições dessas só com estatísticas mais robustas, não com um evento de um ano.
> O que tem parecido aumentar são sim as chatas dorsais a latitudes mais baixas, que tanto nos têm aborrecido e a outras regiões de clima similar (por exemplo Califórnia), na prática resultado de uma aparente expansão dos anticiclones subtropicais para latitudes mais elevadas, associada à expansão térmica da atmosfera em aquecimento.
> Mas mesmo isso, que empiricamente parece razoável, precisará de mais anos de dados para poder ser "validado" de forma mais sólida.


Obrigado pela resposta. Eu tenho consciência que em climatologia só existem certezas mais ou menos seguras com dados validados por grandes intervalos de tempo. A minha pergunta era no sentido se  podia ser uma possível tendência... mas percebo que é complicado perceber isso


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2018 às 14:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta. Eu tenho consciência que em climatologia só existem certezas mais ou menos seguras com dados validados por grandes intervalos de tempo. A minha pergunta era no sentido se  podia ser uma possível tendência... mas percebo que é complicado perceber isso



Sim, eu entendi.

De qualquer forma, e isto apenas empiricamente sem estatísticas que possam validar, parece-me que temos tido menos bloqueios desses em alta latitude nos últimos anos. Daí alguma "pobreza" em eventos invernais frios ao estilo de 2009/2010. E pelo contrário, como disse no post anterior, parece uma tendência para aumento de bloqueios/dorsais em latitudes baixas, e o associado aumento de períodos secos e quentes na nossa região.

Mas este padrão recente pode simplesmente ser o que se chama de "variabilidade natural", ou seja, maior frequência de certos padrões e dinâmicas em certos grupos de anos devido à variabilidade intrínseca do clima da Terra, e de outras oscilações periódicas naturais. Não implica necessariamente que seja resposta ao Aquecimento Global. Pode ou não ser, ou pode ser uma mistura de ambas as coisas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2018 às 14:38)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, eu entendi.
> 
> De qualquer forma, e isto apenas empiricamente sem estatísticas que possam validar, parece-me que temos tido menos bloqueios desses em alta latitude nos últimos anos. Daí alguma "pobreza" em eventos invernais frios ao estilo de 2009/2010. E pelo contrário, como disse no post anterior, parece uma tendência para aumento de bloqueios/dorsais em latitudes baixas, e o associado aumento de períodos secos e quentes na nossa região.
> 
> Mas este padrão recente pode simplesmente ser o que se chama de "variabilidade natural", ou seja, maior frequência de certos padrões e dinâmicas em certos grupos de anos devido à variabilidade intrínseca do clima da Terra, e de outras oscilações periódicas naturais. Não implica necessariamente que seja resposta ao Aquecimento Global. Pode ou não ser, ou pode ser uma mistura de ambas as coisas...


Muito obrigado pela resposta. Tudo isto tem tanto de interessante quanto de complexo...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Nov 2018 às 01:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 11:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 14:34)

*Seca põe em risco abastecimento de energia da Europa no Inverno*
O clima seco, e não a ameaça de frio, é o que está a assustar as operadoras de gás natural e electricidade da Europa neste Inverno boreal.

Bloomberg17 de novembro de 2018 às 20:00

Uma área de alta pressão prevista no norte e no centro da Europa, semelhante ao padrão meteorológico que provocou temperaturas recorde no Verão do Hemisfério Norte, vai travar o vento e a chuva na região este mês. Os baixos níveis dos rios já obrigaram a Électricité de France a reduzir a produção em algumas unidades nucleares e estão a reduzir o abastecimento de carvão para centrais eléctricas na Alemanha.

"Não estamos a conseguir levar para as centrais eléctricas a quantidade de carvão que gostaríamos", afirmou Tom Glover, director comercial da RWE Supply & Trading, uma unidade da maior produtora de electricidade da Alemanha. "Estamos a ver menos horas de funcionamento para as centrais de carvão que ficam nestes rios", salientou, sem especificar mais porque os detalhes são comercialmente confidenciais.

Normalmente, o maior risco para os preços no Inverno são as ondas de frio, que aumentam a procura por aquecimento. Mas o clima seco pode diminuir a produção das centrais eléctricas por reduzir a água disponível, normalmente recolhida num rio próximo. A Europa enfrentou um problema semelhante durante uma onda de calor em Julho, o que ajudou a elevar os preços da electricidade em França e na Alemanha para o valor mais alto numa década para aquela época do ano.

Existe uma possibilidade de que a área de alta pressão, que se concentrará na Europa Central e na Escandinávia este mês, dure até Dezembro, o que prolongaria a seca, de acordo com Giacomo Masato, analista e meteorologista da Marex Spectron Group em Londres.

A escassez de chuvas poderá fazer baixar os níveis de rios que ainda estão a recuperar da onda de calor no Verão. O tráfego de barcos por Kaub, um gargalo no rio Reno que serpenteia por algumas das principais regiões industriais da Alemanha, hoje é "impossível para a maioria das barcas" devido à descida dos níveis de água, segundo a Riverlake Barging, uma corretora de navios com sede em Roterdão.

A Energie Baden-Wuerttemberg, uma empresa alemã de energia eléctrica que opera 7,2 gigawatts de centrais de gás e carvão nos rios Reno e Neckar, normalmente usa barcas para abastecer as suas centrais de carvão. A empresa foi obrigada a abastecer as reservas por comboio, o que aumentou os custos operacionais.

Na região nórdica, um dos Verões mais secos e quentes da história fez com que os níveis de abastecimento de energia hidreléctrica tenham dificuldade em recuperar. A água é vital para a produção de electricidade nesta região, já que cerca de metade da sua procura é colmata por energia hidreléctrica.

O défice das reservas hidreléctricas é de 6,2 terawatts-hora actualmente e prevê-se que chegará a 10 terawatts-hora dentro de duas semanas, de acordo com dados da Wattsight.

_(Texto original: Drought Beats Cold as Threat to Europe Power Supply This Winter)_
https://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/eco...uropa-no-inverno?ref=HP_Destaquesduasnotícias


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 15:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 13:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 13:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2018 às 18:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2018 às 20:06)

AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL
*Cientistas falharam na previsão das consequências do aquecimento global. Parecia mau mas é pior ainda*
1/12/2018, 11:41390


Investigadores citados pela Associated Press afirmam ter havido falhas na deteção do aumento acentuado da gravidade que estão a assumir os fogos florestais, as secas, as chuvas e as tempestades.


Os cientistas que estudam as alterações climáticas falharam de forma significativa quando há um quarto de século previram as consequências do aquecimento global, que se estão a revelar mais graves do que calculado, concluem investigadores citados pela Associated Press.

Falharam na deteção do aumento acentuado da gravidade que estão a assumir os fogos florestais, as secas, as chuvas e as tempestades. Falharam na quantificação do degelo na Antártida Ocidental e na Groenlândia e no seu contributo para a subida do nível do mar. Falharam ainda na identificação de uma miríade de problemas de saúde pública e de questões de segurança internacional.

O consenso científico atual é de que as consequências do aquecimento global estão a ser mais rápidas, mais extensas e francamente piores do que se pensou que poderiam vir a ser.

Negociadores de vários Estados vão reunir-se a partir de domingo na Polónia, na Conferência das Partes (COP, na sigla em Inglês) da Convenção das Nações Unidas sobre Alterações Climáticas.

A compreensão do aquecimento global mudou dramaticamente desde a primeira COP, em março de 1995. Desde então, o mundo aqueceu cerca de 0,41 graus Celsius (ºC), mas isto nem é metade da história.

Este aumento médio da temperatura global é ligeiramente inferior ao de algumas previsões feitas no início dos anos 1990. Mas mais de uma dúzia de cientistas disse agora à Associated Press que, sem a informação atualmente disponível e a melhor compreensão do clima, os investigadores de há umas décadas foram demasiado conservadores e não podiam antecipar que o aquecimento global iria afetar o quotidiano das pessoas da forma tão generalizada, como se está a verificar.

“Nunca pensei que fosse tão mau como está a ser”, afirmou Donald Wuebbles, professor na Universidade do Illinois e coautor do recentemente divulgado relatório Avaliação Nacional do Clima dos EUA. “Por exemplo, a intensidade dos eventos extremos. Era desconhecida na altura. E estas coisas são muito assustadoras”, adiantou.

Na década de 1990, quando os cientistas falavam em aquecimento global focavam-se na temperatura anual média global e no aumento do nível do mar. O problema é que as pessoas não vivem à escala global nem sentem temperaturas médias. Sentem os extremos — calor, chuva e seca — que os atingem em casa ou num dia qualquer da semana, relativizou Richard Alley, docente na Universidade da Pensilvânia.

“As gerações mais novas estão a crescer sem que haja qualquer normalidade”, constatou Kristie Ebi, professor na Universidade de Washington, realçando que já são 406 os meses consecutivos em que o mundo está mais quente do que a média do século 20.

Mais recentemente, o economista William Nordhaus, Prémio Nobel pela investigação sobre o impacto económico das alterações climáticas e outros problemas ambientais, disse à Associated Press que os seus cálculos apontam para prejuízos anuais para os EUA da ordem dos quatro biliões de dólares (3,5 biliões de euros) num cenário de aquecimento moderado de temperatura.

A forma como a ciência trata do aquecimento global tem mudado ao longo do tempo no último quarto de século devido a um melhor conhecimento, melhores computadores, melhores observações, mais informação — e também em grande parte porque os cientistas estão a dar mais atenção ao que afeta mais diretamente as pessoas.

Se se acrescentar a isto o que os cientistas veem como uma aceleração das alterações climáticas fica-se com um quadro muito mais preocupante do que na década de 1990.

Na altura, Michael Mann era um estudante de licenciatura que explorava o aquecimento global.

“Honestamente, não pensei que a meio da minha carreira estaríamos a ver os impactos das alterações climáticas na televisão”, nem que seriam tão fortes, afirmou Mann, que agora é um destacado cientista do clima na Universidade da Pensilvânia.

Os cientistas agora percebem melhor como as mudanças nas correntes de ar e no ciclo da chuva podem provocar mais eventos extremos.

A maior mudança na ciência no último quarto de século é que “agora pode-se atribuir as mudanças nas temperaturas globais e alguns eventos extremos à atividade humana”, afirmou Sir Robert Watson, um britânico antigo cientista do clima na NASA, que presidiu ao Painel Intergovernamental sobre as Alterações Climáticas, entre 1997 e 2002.
https://observador.pt/2018/12/01/ci...ecimento-global-parecia-mau-mas-e-pior-ainda/


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 22:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 22:39)




----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2018 às 22:58)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...sobre-reducao-de-producao-de-bovinos-ate-2050

Lá, se vão as vacas felizes dos Açores. 

Quando a Terra foi mais quente, a culpa era dos Mamutes.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2018 às 23:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...sobre-reducao-de-producao-de-bovinos-ate-2050
> 
> Lá, se vão as vacas felizes dos Açores.
> 
> Quando a Terra foi mais quente, a culpa era dos Mamutes.


E já está a gerar polémica...
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...uaria-nacional-a-pretexto-de-reduzir-emissoes


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 23:07)




----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2018 às 00:10)

COP-24 

* ONGs ambientais criticam Bolsonaro e dão 'prêmio' Fóssil do Dia ao Brasil *
 
* País dividiu 'premiação' com Arábia Saudita, contrária à elevação das ambições das metas de Paris  *


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2018 às 00:11)

*Degelo ameaça Rússia*

*EuroNews PT*


----------



## 1337 (7 Dez 2018 às 12:28)

Gerofil disse:


> *Degelo ameaça Rússia*
> 
> *EuroNews PT*


Visto que a média das máximas é de -34ºC, no fim do vídeo via-se no termómetro que marcava -32ºC. É assim tão diferente para causar este drama todo?


----------



## meteo (7 Dez 2018 às 13:19)

1337 disse:


> Visto que a média das máximas é de -34ºC, no fim do vídeo via-se no termómetro que marcava -32ºC. É assim tão diferente para causar este drama todo?



O termómetro está a dar a média da temperatura dos últimos dias ou das projeções para os dias seguintes? Não, está a dar a temperatura naquele momento, e possivelmente medido ao Sol. Não representa muita coisa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2018 às 13:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2018 às 19:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2018 às 15:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2018 às 21:42)




----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2018 às 16:08)

Gerofil disse:


> *Degelo ameaça Rússia*
> 
> *EuroNews PT*





1337 disse:


> Visto que a média das máximas é de -34ºC, no fim do vídeo via-se no termómetro que marcava -32ºC. É assim tão diferente para causar este drama todo?



Não se confunda *valores médios* com a* temperatura a um dado momento*; são coisas distintas


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2018 às 19:47)

*Climate policies put world on track for 3.3C warming - study*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2018 às 19:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 17:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 17:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 17:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 20:33)




----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2018 às 09:44)

O IM australiano tem um resumo bastante interessante das mudanças no clima australiano e mundial  http://www.bom.gov.au/state-of-the-climate/State-of-the-Climate-2018.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2018 às 13:12)

*2018 Germany's warmest year on record*
Dec 20: https://www.cleanenergywire.org/news/2018-germanys-warmest-year-record
_2018 has been the warmest year in Germany since measurements began in 1881, the German National Meteorological Service (DWD) said in a press release.
The average temperature in 2018 was 10.4°C and thus 2.2°C higher than 
the average temperature between 1961-1990. The previously warmest year 
with 10.3°C had been 2014. Eight out of nine hottest years since 1881 
have occurred in the 21st century, DWD said. “This remarkable concentration of warm years clearly shows that global warming is unchecked,” DWD vice president Paul Becker said._

_With much more than 2,000 hours of sunshine, 2018 was also the sunniest
year since measurements started in 1951 and one of the three driest 
years since 1881._


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2018 às 15:57)




----------



## jorgeanimal (30 Dez 2018 às 16:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Isto significa o quê? Que no Verão as temperaturas sobem? Já sabia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2018 às 16:50)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Isto significa o quê? Que no Verão as temperaturas sobem? Já sabia...


Verão? Vai de Setembro a Dezembro e é Verão?   Jeeezzzz......   

A última frame é de à dois dias atrás, de 28 de Dezembro onde se atingiu o mínimo de sempre de gelo da Antárctica!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2019 às 15:59)

*AÇORES: AS MUDANÇAS CLIMÁTICAS TAMBÉM ATINGEM ESTE PARAÍSO NO ATLÂNTICO*

PARALELO 38

01.01.2019 às 14h28

João Gago da Câmara

*Todas as ilhas do arquipélago viveram no último verão uma seca prolongada, favorável para alguns ao incremento do turismo, mas, na realidade, ruinosa para a agropecuária e problemática para o abastecimento das populações*
Algumas ilhas, como a Graciosa e a Terceira, passaram por situações consideradas de _seca extrema_, que se prolongaram por mais de sete meses, desde as sementeiras da primavera às renovações das pastagens no outono.

O clima mundial está a mudar. O dos Açores também. Os especialistas falam numa diminuição generalizada da precipitação em todas as ilhas, sobretudo nas zonas baixas do litoral, num aumento da temperatura e apontam para períodos de seca mais frequentes e com episódios prolongados. Nos últimos cinquenta anos verificaram-se nos Açores vários verões extremamente secos, metade dos quais nos últimos dez anos.

A precipitação é a única fonte natural de água doce no arquipélago. Daí a sua extrema vulnerabilidade face aos caprichos das massas nebulosas que, seguindo a corrente do golfo, cruzam o Atlântico Norte e descarregam chuva na turbulência acidentada dos vulcões insulares.

A circulação de água nas ilhas tem características particulares, diferentes das que ocorrem em regiões continentais com bacias de retenção extensas. Os cursos raramente excedem uma dezena de quilómetros, são no geral declivosos e escoam torrencialmente como resposta à precipitação. Chuvadas fortes em períodos curtos geram frequentemente os transbordos e as inundações que tantos prejuízos causam.

A água que se infiltra no terreno obedece aos caprichos das formas lávicas e das acumulações de cinzas e bagacinas vomitadas pelos vulcões. Coexistem nas ilhas acumulações de águas subterrâneas profundas a sobrenadar água salgada proveniente de infiltrações do mar com acumulações superficiais que originam mananciais nas zonas altas. Os períodos de seca prolongados potenciam, nas primeiras, águas com muito sal - salobras, e, nas segundas, reduções acentuadas nos caudais.

As alterações climáticas em regiões insulares de pequena dimensão com estas particularidades, são, pois, um assunto muito sério pelas trágicas consequências hidrológicas que podem comportar. São as Nações Unidas, pela voz dos estados ilhas do Pacífico, que o dizem.

Os impactos negativos nos Açores começam aos poucos a desvendar-se.

Todas as ilhas do arquipélago viveram no último verão uma seca prolongada, favorável para alguns ao incremento do turismo, mas, na realidade, ruinosa para a agropecuária e problemática para o abastecimento das populações. Algumas ilhas, como a Graciosa e a Terceira, passaram por situações consideradas de _seca extrema_, que se prolongaram por mais de sete meses, desde as sementeiras da primavera às renovações das pastagens no outono.


Na ilha Terceira, secas com duração superior a três meses implicavam cortes de água no fim do verão. Em 2018, os caudais das nascentes dos dois concelhos bateram recordes mínimos, com reduções da ordem dos 80 a 90 %. Só não ocorreram ruturas de abastecimento nem a degradação da qualidade da água, graças à reestruturação de redes efetuada na última década e à lúcida abertura de novas captações em aquíferos identificados nos últimos anos pela Universidade dos Açores.

Nas ilhas do Pico e Graciosa a escassez prolongada levou à sobre-exploração de águas subterrâneas profundas - as disponíveis no fim da época estival - gerando uma salinização galopante na água extraída. Para por cobro a este fenómeno, recorrente após períodos prolongados de exploração, e fazer face à escassez de caudais das nascentes altas, optou-se na ilha do Faial por uma campanha de contenção, apelando-se à população para restringir consumos.

Na ilha do Corvo, com escassos 17 km2 e 430 habitantes, os efeitos da seca geraram um conflito entre diferentes utilizadores da água, que abriu portas a uma divertida novela política, tendo os reservatórios existentes chegado a limites impensáveis em circunstâncias de precipitação normais.

Em ilhas como São Miguel, São Jorge, Santa Maria e Flores, as dificuldades, sobretudo para o sector agropecuário, também se fizeram sentir, levando as autoridades a intervir.

A indústria turística, em franca expansão nalgumas das nove ilhas do arquipélago, não aprecia só as águas quentes que brotam nas cascatas e nos mananciais das caldeiras. Exige água doce, fria e de boa qualidade.

A perceção do que está para vir é cada vez mais clara e o tempo para o debate está-se a esgotar. Urge em muitas das ilhas dos Açores começar a intervir - conhecer com pormenor as disponibilidades hídricas e otimizar a sua exploração, criar sistemas de gestão ao nível de ilha que conjuguem de forma sustentável a procura com as necessidades, consciencializar os utilizadores dos riscos do desperdício e para a necessidade da poupança.

As ilhas consideradas pelos especialistas mais problemáticas são a Graciosa, São Jorge, Pico e Santa Maria. Ao que parece, as autoridades regionais, em conjunção com a Universidade dos Açores, já iniciaram diligências no sentido de minimizar consequências de maior na hidrologia das ilhas para que estes verdadeiros paraísos verdes sejam sustentáveis para a população local e, com o incremento turístico, que se adivinha, continuem a ser lugares aprazíveis.
http://visao.sapo.pt/opiniao/parale...icas-tambem-atingem-este-paraiso-no-Atlantico


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2019 às 17:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 14:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 20:57)




----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2019 às 21:25)

Uma região bem subtropical, já com árvores em plena floração.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 14:15)

*Anomalias padronizadas de anual regional # Arctic extensão do gelo marinho - agora atualizado até 2018. Novos níveis recordes este ano para os Bering, Groenlândia e Mar de Laptev. [Azul brilhante = ano max, vermelho brilhante = ano min, linhas verticais = 2007/2012/2016]*


*2018 resumo de temperatura para os EUA em comparação com todos os outros anos. Usa 1.289 estações com pelo menos 50 anos completos de dados. As áreas vermelho-escuras estavam no top 10% em comparação com seus próprios registros climáticos. @ *


----------



## jorgeanimal (6 Jan 2019 às 14:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Verão? Vai de Setembro a Dezembro e é Verão?   Jeeezzzz......
> 
> A última frame é de à dois dias atrás, de 28 de Dezembro onde se atingiu o mínimo de sempre de gelo da Antárctica!


Queres fazer o pessoal de burro? Olha lá, a superfície de gelo diminui consideravelmente só a partir de Novembro. Desde o dia 21 de junho que os dias estão a crescer... Se chegou a um mínimo histórico só tens de agradecer aos teus deuses por teres nascido nesta altura do ciclo. Muda o nome do tópico  que este é uma falácia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 14:45)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Queres fazer o pessoal de burro? Olha lá, a superfície de gelo diminui consideravelmente só a partir de Novembro. Desde o dia 21 de junho que os dias estão a crescer... Se chegou a um mínimo histórico só tens de agradecer aos teus deuses por teres nascido nesta altura do ciclo. Muda o nome do tópico  que este é uma falácia.


O pior cego é o que não quer ver... *a climatologia não tem ideologia!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 14:50)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jan 2019 às 12:38)

*Sem comentários! *
*Onde havia água agora há morte. A devastação provocada pela seca no Chile!*
*https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...ao-provocada-pela-seca-no-chile-10430729.html


































*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 10:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 10:30)




----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2019 às 15:06)

*World’s permafrost gets warmer; Siberia rises the most*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 10:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 11:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 10:46)




----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2019 às 18:10)

5 acres por hora = 2 hectares por hora


O Egito tem graves problemas económicos e o atual presidente nomeou o terrorismo e o crescimento populacional como as 2 maiores ameaças ao país. O AG é (apenas) mais um fator problemático.


----------



## Thomar (22 Jan 2019 às 18:06)

*Davos: Economia circular pode mudar o rumo do aquecimento global*
Jéssica Sousa 22 Janeiro 2019, 16:12
*Enquanto os líderes empresariais estão reunidos na pequena localidade helvética, um novo estudo do grupo Circle Economy realça que existe um longo caminho a percorrer para reduzir as emissões de gases de efeito estufa, salientando a importância em reutilizar, re-fabricar e reciclar os materiais existentes.*

Apenas 9% dos mil milhões de toneladas de materiais que entram na economia mundial são reciclados, uma percentagem que tem que aumentar drasticamente para evitar alterações climáticas devastadoras, alertou um relatório divulgado esta terça feira, durante o Fórum Económico Mundial, em Davos.

Enquanto os líderes empresariais estão reunidos na pequena localidade helvética, um novo estudo do grupo Circle Economy realça que existe um longo caminho a percorrer para reduzir as emissões de gases de efeito estufa, salientando a importância em reutilizar, re-fabricar e reciclar os materiais existentes.

As alterações climáticas estão fortemente ligadas à quantidade de matérias primas que são usadas. Quase dois terços das emissões de gases de efeito estufa são libertados durante a extração, processamento e fabrico de bens para atender às necessidades da sociedade, explica este relatório.

Anualmente, são usadas 92,8 mil milhões de toneladas de minerais, combustíveis fósseis, metais e biomassa, três vezes mais do que em 1970. O relatório citado pelo ”Independent” indica ainda que até 2050 esses números deverão duplicar.

A maioria das estratégias desenhadas pelas ONGs para combater as alterações climáticas prevê medidas como a implementação do uso de energias renováveis e quase não refere a importância na criação de uma economia circular.

O relatório pede aos executivos mundiais que tomem medidas para passar de uma economia linear_ (“take-to-waste”)_ para uma economia circular que maximize o uso de ativos existentes, de modo a reduzir a dependência de novas matérias-primas e minimizar o desperdício. Durante a apresentação do relatório, a Holanda foi usada como exemplo que estabeleceu uma meta de se tornar 50% circular até 2030 e 100% até 2050.

A ‘Circle Economy’ argumenta que a inovação para prolongar a durabilidade dos recursos existentes não só poderá reduzir as emissões, mas também diminuir a desigualdade social, promovendo o crescimento económico baixo em carbono.

Um exemplo de como isso pode funcionar na prática passa pelo setor da construção civil na China, onde a maioria das casas e estradas que as pessoas irão usar nos próximos 50 anos ainda estão por construir. Os investigadores estimam que a construção de infraestruturas e edifícios na China emita cerca de 3,7 mil milhões de toneladas de gases de efeito estufa a cada ano. Os investigadores referem também que, até 2050, o número irá aumentar de 239 para 562 mil milhões de toneladas de materiais utilizados.

Menos de 2% dos materiais de construção da China são reutilizados ou reciclados, embora os dados do relatório indiquem que isso está a melhorar. Aumentar ainda mais esta percentagem pode causar um impacto significativo nas emissões e ajudar o planeta a manter a temperatura a 1,5ºC, como ficou acordado no Acordo Climático de Paris.

Caso estas recomendações sejam aplicadas sistematicamente, os modelos de negócio circulares “mudariam o rumo na batalha contra o aquecimento global”, garantiu o diretor executivo da Circle Economy, Harald Friedl. “[Os governos] deveriam redesenhar as cadeias de fornecimento até os poços, campos, minas e pedreiras de onde vêm esses recursos, para que possamos consumir menos matérias-primas. Isso não só reduzirá as emissões, mas também impulsionará o crescimento, tornando as economias mais eficientes”, vincou.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2019 às 15:37)

*We need to rethink everything we know about global warming*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2019 às 19:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2019 às 20:36)




----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2019 às 17:27)




----------



## rokleon (30 Jan 2019 às 14:16)

Em Svalbard (norte da Noruega) está mais quente que no Norte da Florida (EUA), apesar de alarmismos sobre nova idade do gelo nos EUA... Sim é uma anomalia extraordinária na América do Norte, mas é temporaria.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2019 às 14:21)

rokleon disse:


> Em Svalbard (norte da Noruega) está mais quente que no Norte da Florida (EUA), apesar de alarmismos sobre nova idade do gelo nos EUA... Sim é uma anomalia extraordinária na América do Norte, mas é temporaria.



Anomalia da temperatura a 850hPa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 14:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 21:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2019 às 12:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2019 às 19:51)

Recordes de temperatura no Chile


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2019 às 21:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2019 às 16:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2019 às 17:54)




----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Fev 2019 às 22:30)




----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Fev 2019 às 22:31)




----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2019 às 13:36)

Global Climate Change

Sea Level Change


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2019 às 17:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2019 às 18:03)

2018 foi o 4º ano mais quente do recorde moderno. Os últimos cinco anos foram os mais quentes desde que esse registro começou em 1880.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2019 às 20:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2019 às 20:25)

[MEDIA = twitter] 1093198388286246912 [/ MEDIA]

As temperaturas da terra aqueceram quase 2 vezes mais rápido que as temperaturas da superfície do oceano. A temperatura global de 2018 foi de aproximadamente 1,1 ° C (2 ° F) acima da era pré-industrial (1880-1920).


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2019 às 20:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> [MEDIA = twitter] 1093198388286246912 [/ MEDIA]
> 
> As temperaturas da terra aqueceram quase 2 vezes mais rápido que as temperaturas da superfície do oceano. A temperatura global de 2018 foi de aproximadamente 1,1 ° C (2 ° F) acima da era pré-industrial (1880-1920).


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 20:13)




----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2019 às 13:22)

https://www.cmjornal.pt/mais-cm/domingo/detalhe/fenomenos-extremos-e-cada-vez-mais-mortais

Excelente artigo publicado hoje na Revista Domingo do Correio da Manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2019 às 17:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2019 às 17:19)




----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2019 às 15:16)

*What is permafrost and why might it be the climate change time bomb?*


----------



## clone (19 Fev 2019 às 18:24)

*Janeiro foi o terceiro mês mais quente de sempre na Terra*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2019 às 18:41)

As represas da Califórnia foram inicialmente projetadas para gerenciar a água da neve derretida. Com o clima mudando ao longo do século passado, estamos vendo mais precipitações líquidas e menos congeladas que continuam a sobrecarregar nossa infraestrutura hidrológica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2019 às 18:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2019 às 21:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2019 às 19:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2019 às 20:12)




----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2019 às 21:58)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bramble_Cay_melomys

Bramble Cay - primeiro mamifero documentado extinto devido as alteracoes climaticas causadas pelo Homem.


----------



## PaulusLx (22 Fev 2019 às 22:29)

hurricane disse:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bramble_Cay_melomys
> 
> Bramble Cay - primeiro mamifero documentado extinto devido as alteracoes climaticas causadas pelo Homem.


Ao longo de milhões de anos o que não faltou foi espécies novas a surgirem e outras a desaparecerem, obviamente o Homem é um factor, mais outro apenas. 
O que há de novo?


----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2019 às 23:10)

PaulusLx disse:


> Ao longo de milhões de anos o que não faltou foi espécies novas a surgirem e outras a desaparecerem, obviamente o Homem é um factor, mais outro apenas.
> O que há de novo?



O que ha de novo é que somos a primeira especie racional e com a capacidade de escolher. Se pudermos escolher nao destruir o meio ambiente e tornar extintas outras especies.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 13:44)




----------



## PaulusLx (23 Fev 2019 às 22:15)

hurricane disse:


> O que ha de novo é que somos a primeira especie racional e com a capacidade de escolher. Se pudermos escolher nao destruir o meio ambiente e tornar extintas outras especies.


O que é mais importante? A morte de um vírus ou o nascer de uma galáxia? Vi há muitos muitos anos esta questão num teste. Tudo é relativo. Para haver construção tem que haver destruição, e vice-versa. A intervenção humana à escala planetária ainda é diminuta. E o que seria do ser humano se naturalmente não tivessesm nunca desaparecido espécies que foram criadas e ... não se adaptaram? Além da ciência e filosofia envolvidas, a salvação do planeta azul e verde e todo o nicho 'ecológico' tornou-se isso sim um bom nicho de negócio. Enfim... alisa-se o futuro económico a mais uma multidão de criaturas deste nicho. Calmamente. aguardando o próximo vulcão e vendo nos écrans dos telejornais as guerras nos vários quadrantes do planeta despejando poluição que os bem pensantes vão até aceitando paulatinamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 13:30)




----------



## hurricane (25 Fev 2019 às 14:46)

PaulusLx disse:


> O que é mais importante? A morte de um vírus ou o nascer de uma galáxia? Vi há muitos muitos anos esta questão num teste. Tudo é relativo. Para haver construção tem que haver destruição, e vice-versa. A intervenção humana à escala planetária ainda é diminuta. E o que seria do ser humano se naturalmente não tivessesm nunca desaparecido espécies que foram criadas e ... não se adaptaram? Além da ciência e filosofia envolvidas, a salvação do planeta azul e verde e todo o nicho 'ecológico' tornou-se isso sim um bom nicho de negócio. Enfim... alisa-se o futuro económico a mais uma multidão de criaturas deste nicho. Calmamente. aguardando o próximo vulcão e vendo nos écrans dos telejornais as guerras nos vários quadrantes do planeta despejando poluição que os bem pensantes vão até aceitando paulatinamente.



Tudo é relativo nao. Está a comparar dinossauros e animais irracionais que funcionam por instinto com seres humanos, a primeira espécie racional que nao age por instinto. E nao, a intervencao humana 'a escala do planeta nao é diminuta e isso está ja provado em varios estudos. Continuo a dizer, se pudermos escolher nao causar a destruicao de 90% da biodiversidade da Terra porque razao é o que vamos fazer para beneficio do nosso ego consumista? Um estilo de vida sustentavel que protega a biodiversidade devia ser uma obrigacao de todos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 17:41)

*Evidence for man-made global warming hits 'gold standard': scientists*
OSLO (Reuters) - Evidence for man-made global warming has reached a “gold standard” level of certainty, adding pressure for cuts in greenhouse gases to limit rising temperatures, scientists said on Monday.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...g-hits-gold-standard-scientists-idUSKCN1QE1ZU


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 17:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 19:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 20:13)

*WOW! Esta aqui dá que pensar... gostava de ouvir opiniões dos foristas mais sabedores...



 *


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 20:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *WOW! Esta aqui dá que pensar... gostava de ouvir opiniões dos foristas mais sabedores...
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hurricane (25 Fev 2019 às 21:03)

Este fevereiro tem sido uma autentica primavera em Bruxelas. Nunca me lembro de nada assim. E ainda ha gente que nega o aquecimento global antropologico. Ignorantes cegos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 21:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2019 às 20:23)

*Imagens captadas pela NASA mostram icebergue - com área de 17 Lisboas - prestes a soltar-se da Antártida*
*https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2019-...-prestes-a-soltar-se-da-Antartida#gs.SBbXkwnc*


----------



## clone (5 Mar 2019 às 15:58)




----------



## aoc36 (6 Mar 2019 às 00:07)

País quase abastecido só por energias renováveis. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2019 às 18:48)

* Enquanto discutimos, o mundo aquece *
Apesar de todo o cepticismo e da ignorância de alguns líderes mundiais, as alterações climáticas são uma realidade. Mas talvez seja preciso que o ambiente prejudique mais o crescimento económico para levarmos o problema a sério.

Verdade ou consequência? No que diz respeito ao clima, o mundo está actualmente a enfrentar os dois “castigos” ao mesmo tempo. Mas o problema é que ainda não dói. A percepção da maioria das pessoas coincide com o consenso científico sobre estarmos já a sentir os efeitos das alterações climáticas e de os seres humanos serem o seu principal agente causador. Porém, algures neste caminho, população, decisores e cientistas deixam de caminhar juntos. Até que ponto estamos mesmo preocupados com as alterações climáticas e com os cenários anunciados para 2100? Afinal, em 2100 já não estaremos cá para ver. Muitos acreditam que a tecnologia vai resolver os problemas do clima que hoje nos preocupam. E essa é uma perigosa percepção que, na realidade, nos pode tramar.

Esqueça as previsões para 2100 e modelos do clima concebidos por cientistas das mais reputadas organizações do mundo. Recorde apenas o tempo nos últimos dias. Esta semana os dias estarão mais cinzentos, mas em Fevereiro, as temperaturas em Portugal ultrapassaram os 25 graus em várias cidades, muito acima da média para a altura do ano, e o inusitado Verão foi estranhamente bem acolhido em pleno Inverno. Sabe bem, é certo, mas não é normal. Um dias antes, em Janeiro, os EUA atravessaram uma das piores vagas de frio de todos os tempos com temperaturas mínimas de 40 graus negativos e num dos seus insensatos desabafos, o Presidente norte-americano Donald Trump _tweetou_ para o mundo: “Mas o que é que se passa com o Aquecimento Global? Volta depressa, por favor, precisamos de ti!” O mundo, que ainda lhe presta atenção, respondeu com indignação e factos. O “tal” aquecimento estaria naquele exacto momento atrapalhado a sufocar a Austrália com mais de 40 graus Celsius positivos em muitas cidades. Por todo o lado, os cientistas foram chamados a comentar o fenómeno claramente associado às alterações climáticas. O aquecimento global é uma das manifestações das alterações climáticas. Como os fenómenos extremos também são. Ou seja, como as vagas de frio também são. Ou os incêndios ou os furacões ou as inundações ou as secas.

Fonte e ler mais aqui


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2019 às 01:24)

*O novo normal do clima é não haver normal *

Vagas de frio sucedem-se a ondas de calor. Uma das explicações pode estar no degelo do Ártico.

O clima na Europa tem passado por extremos nas últimas semanas. No Reino Unido, por exemplo, se o final de Janeiro trouxe uma vaga de frio que congelou o País, este Fevereiro está a bater recordes de calor.
Os cientistas são comedidos nas análises de fenómenos atípicos – porque as excepções devem ser analisadas em séries longas de 20 a 30 anos e não no imediato – mas cresce a percepção de que os fenómenos extremos são cada vez mais frequentes. E tudo pode estar relacionado com o progressivo degelo que se verifica no Árctico, onde ano após ano os glaciares vão recuando.
Philip Jones, professor da Universidade de East Anglia, em Inglaterra, e um dos mais reputados especialistas mundiais em alterações climáticas, explica ao CM a influência do Árctico no clima terrestre. "É possível que o Árctico seja responsável [por esta instabilidade] mas teremos que analisar mais anos do que os últimos dois ou três. As correntes de jacto circulam pelo Hemisfério Norte entre as latitudes 45 e 65N. Em alguns Invernos, isto provoca mais ondas (meandros). À medida que os meandros sobem a latitudes mais a Norte e depois descem mais para Leste, isto leva a anormalidades de frio e calor nas latitudes intermédias no Hemisfério Norte", explica o cientista que assinou vários relatórios para o Painel Intergovernamental sobre Alterações Climáticas (IPCC), da ONU.
O professor explica que "Se a formação deste meandro [corrente de ar em serpentina] se deve à redução do gelo no Oceano Árctico, essa é uma área de pesquisa que tem estado muito activa". Mais do que em qualquer outro ponto do globo, as temperaturas em redor do Pólo Norte têm subido ano após ano. O que significa um degelo acelerado, mais calor a chegar aos oceanos, tudo combinado para criar significativas alterações nas correntes atmosféricas, que a ciência ainda tenta compreender.
Apesar das dúvidas, há factos inquestionáveis. Na última segunda-feira, 25 de Fevereiro, bateu-se o recorde do dia mais quente deste mês alguma vez registado no Reino Unido, com os termómetros a chegarem acima dos 20 graus em várias zonas no País. Mas, como lembra Philip Jones, no ano passado, por esta altura, vivia-se no norte da Europa uma das maiores vagas de frio de sempre, baptizada com o curioso nome de ‘A Besta de Leste’.
O que parece cada vez mais evidente é que o clima está cada vez mais imprevisível em termos globais. Neste mês de Janeiro, vivemos em simultâneo a maior vaga de frio registada nos últimos 50 anos na América do Norte, ao mesmo tempo que a Austrália vivia uma onda de calor sem precedentes.
Os números mostram que os 20 anos mais quentes alguma vez registados aconteceram desde 1981. Ou que os 10 anos mais quentes de sempre ocorreram nuas últimos 12. Os oceanos já registam uma subida do nível das águas de 17 centímetros desde 1900 (indica a NASA), e as temperaturas médias subiram 1 grau. Factos que apontam para uma mudança que muitos consideram já irreversível e que não augura nada de bom.
*José Carlos Marques*

*Correio da Manhã*


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2019 às 14:11)

*Airlines Were Supposed to Fix Their Pollution Problem. It’s Just Getting Worse*


----------



## clone (10 Mar 2019 às 21:13)

90% do sal de mesa está contaminado com microplásticos

Somos o verdadeiro cancro do planeta.


----------



## clone (11 Mar 2019 às 17:07)

Climate Change Will Increase Violent Turbulence On Airline Flights


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2019 às 12:00)

clone disse:


> 90% do sal de mesa está contaminado com microplásticos
> 
> Somos o verdadeiro cancro do planeta.



O planeta seria bem melhor se não houvesse a nossa espécie... É triste mas é a realidade.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2019 às 20:13)

O resto aqui.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Mar 2019 às 23:49)

Segundo estudo do AEMET o Verão meteorológico dura, atualmente, mais 5 semanas do que na década de 80 do século passado:

https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/03/26/album/1553596767_150534.html#foto_gal_1


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2019 às 18:31)

*Calor: Físico da Universidade de Évora admite 2019 "ao nível dos anos mais quentes"*
27 mar 2019 18:13

O físico meteorologista Rui Salgado, da Universidade de Évora, admitiu hoje que 2019 possa ser "um ano ao nível dos mais quentes desde que há registos", não só em Portugal, mas a nível do planeta.

“Se virmos a evolução da temperatura do planeta, os quatro últimos anos, entre 2015 e 2018, foram aqueles em que as temperaturas médias foram mais elevadas desde que há registos”, disse à agência Lusa o investigador do Instituto de Ciências da Terra (ICT) da Universidade de Évora (UÉ).

Segundo o físico meteorologista, a evolução demonstra que se está a assistir a um aquecimento global e que a tendência é de continuidade.

“O mês de janeiro deste ano, e não foi só em Portugal que isso aconteceu, foi o segundo mais quente em termos globais desde que há registos”, pelo que “tudo indica que este ano vai estar ao nível dos anos mais quentes desde que há registos”, alertou Rui Salgado.

Questionado hoje pela Lusa sobre a situação de seca que volta a afetar Portugal, o investigador da UÉ afirmou que “a tendência parece ser esta” quanto a 2019 poder vir a ser particularmente quente, no país e no mundo.

Rui Salgado disse ainda que, ao contrário das projeções para a temperatura, que “são bastante consensuais” entre os cientistas de que se está “a experienciar um período de alterações climáticas”, quanto à precipitação “os sinais são mais contraditórios”.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ra-admite-2019-ao-nivel-dos-anos-mais-quentes


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mar 2019 às 18:23)

*Novo estudo sobre as alterações climáticas promovido pelas Nações Unidas, põe em evidência que estas se estão a dar a um ritmo maior do que se pensava até agora...*


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2019 às 11:57)

*Canadá está a aquecer duas vezes mais depressa do que o resto do mundo*

*Russian climate gets warmer 2.5 times faster than world average — diplomat*

O relatório canadiano está aqui  https://changingclimate.ca/CCCR2019/


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2019 às 17:09)

*Os Estados Unidos só de Janeiro a Março de 2019, já foram atingidos por prejuízos de 2 biliões de dólares relativos a desastres naturais... vão bem lançados! Registaram o 1º trimestre mais frio em 5 anos...

 *


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2019 às 18:13)

Céticos  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/

IM russo:


----------



## clone (15 Abr 2019 às 19:55)

Espécie de mosquito transmissor do vírus da febre dengue detetado no Algarve


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2019 às 22:52)




----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2019 às 14:54)

*Large-scale forest carbon sequestration could cause food prices to skyrocket*


----------



## hurricane (24 Abr 2019 às 16:21)

Orion disse:


> *Large-scale forest carbon sequestration could cause food prices to skyrocket*



Ou seja nao ha solucoes milagrosas. A nao ser que a populacao mundial seja reduzida de forma drastica!


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2019 às 22:09)




----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2019 às 17:10)




----------



## rokleon (6 Mai 2019 às 14:25)

Não sei se já postaram aqui, mas descobri este site que contém, para todo o mundo, um mapa interativo de quanto o clima mudou (apenas em relação à temperatura) e as perspetivas futuras de modelos climáticos (RCP 2.6, RCP 4.5, RCP 6.0, RCP 8.5). Interessante


----------



## rokleon (8 Mai 2019 às 00:05)

Vídeo interessante!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mai 2019 às 18:00)

*Num mundo cada vez mais árido, a água vai perdendo terreno*

Uma página no facebook partilhou este artigo hoje. Apesar de ser do ano passado, não deixa de ser interessante, pois, só é referido o índice de seca em fevereiro de 2018. De resto, é uma realidade que temos pela frente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2019 às 13:30)

*“Eu não quero lixo, quero ‘bollycaos’ embrulhados em sacos de papel”. Milhares de estudantes em greve em defesa do planeta*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...s-concentrados-em-lisboa-em-defesa-do-planeta

A frase está mal, sendo o bollycao embrulhado em saco de plástico ou saco de papel faz lixo na mesma. Vamos ver, o lixo que a malta vai deixar no chão. 

Deixem lá, os bollycaos se querem melhor ambiente, não comprem telemóveis, PS4 que utilizam plástico, não vão ao MC Donald's, não comam pizza, andem a pé ou de bicicleta, isso já não querem. 

Isto é uma greve "cool" fica bem e é sempre um dia de baldar às aulas e fica-se com um fim de semana prolongado. 

Quando vou à praia no Verão, são precisamente essa malta nova que deixa o lixo na praia e ai de alguém dizer alguma coisa, que ainda é insultado ou até agredido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2019 às 22:54)

Quando frequentei o 3º ciclo, a CM Olhão em colaboração com o PNRF, organizaram no Dia do Ambiente, uma limpeza na cidade e outra no PNRF e lá fomos nós a apanhar lixo e aquilo foi umas belas carradas de lixo, desde de carrinhos de compras deitados na Ria Formosa, sacos de plásticos, papelão, esferovite e tudo o que era lixo. Ganhei logo a consciência para o lixo e a importância da reciclagem e desde que começou haver ecopontos que comecei logo a separar o lixo e a colocar no ecoponto. 

Em vez, de fazerem greves por causa do clima,porque  não fazerem campanha de limpeza do lixo, nas praias, nas florestas seria muito mais útil do que fazer greve, hoje em Faro, fizeram greve em frente ao fórum andaram por lá e depois foram almoçar aos fast-food que lá existem e lá se foi a greve em prol do clima, por água abaixo.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mai 2019 às 23:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *“Eu não quero lixo, quero ‘bollycaos’ embrulhados em sacos de papel”. Milhares de estudantes em greve em defesa do planeta*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...s-concentrados-em-lisboa-em-defesa-do-planeta
> 
> ...


Grande hipócrisia desta malta! Ainda não vi ninguém tomar medidas concretas e "sacrificarem-se" um pouco. É tudo do bom e do melhor e nada tem valor. Para mim isso é um circo com muito palhaço!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2019 às 20:40)

http://www.snmportugal.pt/

Bom, aqui onde moro, nem em 2100 o mar chega cá. Mas, Olhão é o concelho do Algarve mais afectado com cerca de 10000 pessoas afectadas. 

Em 2100, o Aeroporto de Faro está parcialmente debaixo de água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2019 às 21:09)

*Há 2.000 anos, o clima na Europa mudou (e a culpa foi dos Romanos)*

https://zap.aeiou.pt/clima-europa-mudou-culpa-romanos-260226

Ainda vai aparecer um estudo, em que vão dizer que a culpa foi dos dinossauros.  
Na volta, ainda vão descobrir, que o clima da Terra sempre foi mudando ao longo da sua longa história.


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2019 às 22:48)

O artigo diz que a atividade humana interfere com o clima/padrões meteorológicos de forma não uniforme. Paralelamente, isto interage com as variações naturais do clima.

Não estou a perceber. De que forma é que a teoria foi invalidada? E desde quando é que o artigo fornece informações até agora desconhecidas?

Há 2000 anos atrás a madeira/carvão representava a principal fonte de energia fóssil. Se a reduzida população mundial da altura, com as reduzidas emissões associadas, já influenciava os padrões meteorológicos, que inferências se pode tirar da atual?


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2019 às 21:13)

*Why there's more greenhouse gas in the atmosphere than you may have realised*


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jun 2019 às 00:42)

ora não sou maluquinho da negação continuo mas temos de saber discernir o que o homem esta a influenciar, nos estamos a sair de uma era glaciar é natural que o clima aqueça, 
mas não esta a aquecer onde a "populaça" pensa Março foi quente ouvi uma pita muito preocupada que Março esta a ser quente e tudo o mais  veio Abril e cumpriu o ditado, 
são os pólos que estão a aquecer é normal já existiram eras em gelo nos pólos, agora como chalaça nem somos os piores uma das maiores extinções em massa foi causada pelo 
evolução dos primeiros seres fotossinteticos   que inundaram o planeta com o segundo elemento mais oxidativo que existe o oxigénio


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Jun 2019 às 02:08)

Orion disse:


> O artigo diz que a atividade humana interfere com o clima/padrões meteorológicos de forma não uniforme. Paralelamente, isto interage com as variações naturais do clima.
> 
> Não estou a perceber. De que forma é que a teoria foi invalidada? E desde quando é que o artigo fornece informações até agora desconhecidas?
> 
> Há 2000 anos atrás a madeira/carvão representava a principal fonte de energia fóssil. Se a reduzida população mundial da altura, com as reduzidas emissões associadas, já influenciava os padrões meteorológicos, que inferências se pode tirar da atual?



O problema com estes silogismos é que não explicam a forte redução da temperatura entre o ano 1300 (c. 400 milhões de humanos entretidos em atividades pré-industriais) e o final do século 19 (1 650 milhões)...

By the way, a "madeira/carvão" não é propriamente uma "energia fóssil"... embora os romanos já usassem o carvão mineral de forma massiva, em especial na Bretanha e na Germânia...


----------



## clone (18 Jun 2019 às 18:20)

Em apenas um dia, 2 mil milhões de toneladas de gelo derreteram na Gronelândia


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2019 às 17:44)

Portal de acompanhamento  https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/climate-monitoring/global/globe/1/201905


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2019 às 17:46)




----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2019 às 14:59)

*O manto de água que gelou o mundo*
A 13 de Junho, a Gronelândia perdeu 2 mil milhões de toneladas de gelo, aproximadamente 712 mil quilómetros da superfície — ou seja, oito vezes a superfície de Portugal. Este é um problema global, não conhece fronteiras, e todos em sociedade e individualmente somos chamados a agir.

Há casos em que as imagens podem mesmo substituir as palavras. As notícias sobre o ambiente, o aquecimento global e a urgência de acção ao nível climático multiplicam-se. Todos os dias ouvimos algo sobre economia circular, o drama dos microplásticos ou como o Árctico está a derreter. Até que aparece uma fotografia que nos faz engolir em seco e petrificar porque por fracções de segundo temos uma imagem real de tudo aquilo que lemos e que inconscientemente guardamos na caixinha do futuro.

Sim, não precisei sequer de dizer para que soubessem de que imagem vos falo — a fotografia dos cães de trenó a caminharem sobre um manto de água outrora gelada, tirada pelo cientista dinamarquês Steffen M. Olsen, no passado dia 13 de Junho, no noroeste da Gronelândia.

A imagem é realmente tremenda e podia fazer parte de qualquer cenário dantesco ou até tornar-se uma obra de poesia épica camoniana. O _buzz_ foi brutal, tornou-se num _trending topic_ no _Twitter_ e demais redes sociais. Por todo mundo milhares de milhões de pessoas viram, comentaram e partilharam a imagem. Ainda assim, torna-se importante, mandatório até, que se tente compreender o que afinal está na base daquela fotografia.

Para os cientistas esta situação não é totalmente inesperada, mas antecipou-se ao previsto. Embora este não seja um acontecimento isolado, nunca tinha sido visto tanto gelo derretido antes de Julho. É verdade que o Verão está aí, mas nesta região da Terra as temperaturas máximas em Junho costumam ser de 3,2 graus Celsius e não temperaturas entre os 15 e os 17 graus Celsius, como registados pela estação meteorológica mais próxima do aeroporto de Qaanaaq, no noroeste da Gronelândia. Este aumento de temperatura resultou num derretimento de gelo atípico. Só nesse dia, 13 de Junho, a ilha perdeu 2 mil milhões de toneladas de gelo, aproximadamente 712 mil quilómetros da superfície — ou seja, oito vezes a superfície de Portugal.

Mas como aconteceu tudo isto? Existiu uma massa de ar quente que se deslocava do sul, que em simultâneo com uma alta pressão atmosférica criou estas condições quentes e ensolaradas. Tal provocou uma baixa cobertura de nuvens e diminuição da neve, o que torna a superfície de gelo mais vulnerável à radiação solar. Debaixo de todo aquele lago de água estava ainda uma camada de gelo a derreter, com uma espessura de 1,2 metros, o que permitia que os cães se deslocassem. Já noutras áreas, a água é drenada pelas fissuras no gelo, o que impede que se acumule em tanta quantidade à superfície, como explica o cientista dinamarquês.

Além de tudo isto, a cada novo Verão prevê-se que o gelo continue a diminuir de forma galopante. A cada Inverno que passa forma-se uma nova camada de gelo. O grande problema é que é cada vez menos espesso e mais vulnerável. E este é um ciclo que não tem fim. Esta fotografia veio, mais uma vez, mostrar que já não se fala só de previsões e que tudo está acontecer diante dos nossos olhos (ou dos nossos _feeds_).

Urge perceber, interiorizar, que o futuro é mesmo hoje. Este é um problema global, não conhece fronteiras, e todos em sociedade e individualmente somos chamados a agir, com toda a responsabilidade política, social e geracional.

Fonte: Público


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2019 às 10:26)

Dos 'céticos'






Já não deve faltar muito para o relatório de Junho  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2019 às 11:01)

*Small Temperature Bumps Can Cause Big Arctic Methane Burps*


----------



## hurricane (15 Jul 2019 às 13:05)

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/13/pigs-radical-farming-system-trees-climate-crisis

Um bom exemplo Portugues de como é possivel combater as alteracoes climaticas com agricultura sustentavel.


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2019 às 15:20)




----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2019 às 17:28)

*Em 2 mil anos, as temperaturas nunca subiram tanto. 98% do planeta está a aquecer*

*O aquecimento global este verão está a ser o mais forte dos últimos dois milénios. Nunca o planeta aqueceu tanto, e de forma tão abrangente como agora. Cientistas sugerem que 98% do planeta está a aquecer simultaneamente.*

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...ram-tanto-98-do-planeta-esta-a-aquecer-471685

O aquecimento global este Verão está a ser o mais forte dos últimos dois milénios. Porra, o aquecimento global agora é instantâneo, eu estou na zona dos 2% em termos de aquecimento global já vi verões bem mais quentes e com 80 noites tropicais. Este verão, o aquecimento global está fraco, por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jul 2019 às 17:54)

Por isso, é que se chama *aquecimento global,* e não aquecimento no nosso " quintal".


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jul 2019 às 18:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> eu estou na zona dos 2% em termos de aquecimento global já vi verões bem mais quentes e com 80 noites tropicais. Este verão, o aquecimento global está fraco, por aqui.



Podia ser uma mensagem do Trump se estivesse em (mau) Inglês.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Jul 2019 às 21:02)

Boa noite, expliquem-me pois eu sou leigo nesta matéria, li um artigo algures na internet em que a NASA falava que o olo sul não está tão mau quanto se possa pensar, a esplicação deles é que existe uma parte no polo sul que sim está a perder gelo mas em contrapartida há outro lado que está cada vez mais a ganhar gelo, isto devido ás correntes, enfim, e outra se existe aquecimento global, então porque é que o Record absoluto do vale da morte, Arábia saudita, México Itália Espanhã Grécia Turquia e certas zonas de Africa datam de datas bem mais antigas, e ainda não foram quebrados, então só existe aquecimento global para alguns?


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 21:12)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Boa noite, expliquem-me pois eu sou leigo nesta matéria, li um artigo algures na internet em que a NASA falava que o olo sul não está tão mau quanto se possa pensar, a esplicação deles é que existe uma parte no polo sul que sim está a perder gelo mas em contrapartida há outro lado que está cada vez mais a ganhar gelo, isto devido ás correntes, enfim, e outra se existe aquecimento global, então porque é que o Record absoluto do vale da morte, Arábia saudita, México Itália Espanhã Grécia Turquia e certas zonas de Africa datam de datas bem mais antigas, e ainda não foram quebrados, então só existe aquecimento global para alguns?



Qual é o artigo que diz isso? Se puder enviar o link. É que eu li exatamente o contrário. 

Penso que a essa explicacao se deve ao facto de que um caso isolado nao é uma tendencia. O aquecimento global mede-se pelas medias de temperaturas e a nivel global.A verdade é que a temperatura media da Terra aumentou quase 1 grau desde o periodo pre industrial, sem que haja uma causa natural que o explique, excepto a pegada humana. 

Por outro lado, um estudo recente da Universidade de Zurich mostrou que desde 1500, os 5 anos mais quentes foram todos desde 2000.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Jul 2019 às 21:18)

Mas porque é que ainda não foram batidos? se é aquecimento global é para todos, mas pronto, sei que li isso numa página do facebook de um amigo meu que vive nos EUA mas agora não sei bem como é.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 21:21)

Porque nao os records nao tem de ser batidos todos ao mesmo tempo. Mas se reparar na Europa, a maior parte dos paises tem o seu record de temperatura depois dos anos 2000. Mas como disse, nao é com sinopticas especificas que se mede o aquecimento global. É com a média da temperatura.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Jul 2019 às 21:23)

https://climatechangedispatch.com/n...TZlxqpp0HJ-5MU6VzN9odi_BBAZDcnQEg2MhrktdHcENw


----------



## irpsit (25 Jul 2019 às 21:53)

O aquecimento global ocorre em quase todo o planeta, e isso inclui particularmente paises como Portugal. Neste verao, a Franca e a Alemanha tem sido os alvos do calor, com duas vagas de calor extremo registado ate agora. Muitos outros locais do mundo experienciaram eventos recorde e extraordinarios, como o Alaska, a India, e zonas perto do polo norte.

E possivel que Portugal va experienciar uma vaga de calor extremo algures este ano ainda, ja que a atmosfera parece estar muito quente.
E so uma questao de tempo, ate ocorrer um evento em que 50C sejam registados ou em Portugal ou em Espanha.

Os seres humanos gostam de discutir se o aquecimento global existe ou nao, mas a natureza e as leis da fisica nao se importam e sao implacaveis. Estamos a perder a oportunidade de estabilizar o clima do planeta. As geracoes futuras nao vao perdoar as geracoes presentes.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 21:56)

Nao nego a existencia de fatores geologicos no impacto do degelo, mas a propria NASA tambem diz que o aquecimento da atmosfera é responsavel. O aquecimento global é inegavel e é potenciado pela nossa pegada ecologico.


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2019 às 22:12)

Os fundamentos são sempre os mesmos...







Quer o aquecimento quer o arrefecimento global não ocorrem de forma uniforme e só seriam lineares num caso extremo.

Dificilmente os recordes de temperatura irão ser batidos anualmente. É mais realista esperar que (as) altas temperaturas sejam mais frequentes.

O hemisfério sul é muito diferente do norte. Menos massa terrestre e a Antártica está (metaforicamente) numa atmosfera muito mais fechada que o pólo norte. 

O que mais se vê por aí é alguém mencionar um facto isolado e fazer a generalização mais conveniente.

Entre tantas outras observações possíveis, um acumulado de 300 mms em 3 ou 10 dias é muito diferente em termos de ecossistema e clima. Mas é mais fácil dizer que a média não mudou.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jul 2019 às 22:47)

posso ser eu mas onde foram arranjar os dados de há 2000 mil anos. Não quero parecer mal, mas ver todos os lados sem partir com uma ideia feita e sempre aberto a correcções, primeiro trabalhando com sensores e equipamentos de medição e sabendo os seus limites como se podem usar temperaturas da era do mercúrio com erros enormes, e nunca ouvi em lado nenhum a tendência natural uma vez que estamos a sair da ultima era glacial, por isso é natural que o planeta aqueça e que glaciares derretam, gosto duma discussão adulta e madura, já vi argumentos errados de ambos os lados, tiremos o Trump pois já se sabe o que de lá vem.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2019 às 02:11)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Mas porque é que ainda não foram batidos? se é aquecimento global é para todos, mas pronto, sei que li isso numa página do facebook de um amigo meu que vive nos EUA mas agora não sei bem como é.


Porque as coisas não funcionam assim. A teoria do aquecimento global pressupõe que a temperatura MÉDIA aumente devido à emissão humana de gases com efeito de estufa. Isto não diz nada sobre o estado do tempo no dia-a-dia, nem sobre recordes pontuais. Creio que esta confusão se deve em grande parte ao facto de os meios de comunicação social apresentaram eventos meteorológicos pontuais (uma vaga de calor, uma chuvada forte, um período de seca, etc...) como provas "irrefutáveis" do aquecimento global, levando aqueles que o querem desprovar a fazerem algo análogo


----------



## hurricane (26 Jul 2019 às 09:33)

Uma comparacao interessante entre os records de temperatura maxima e os records de minima. A larga maioria dos records de temperatura maxima na Europa e nao só ocorreram neste século e vários nesta década. Ja os records de temperatura minima só em dois paises ocorreu neste século. E mesmo no resto do mundo, nao se encontra praticamente nenhum record recente de temperatura minima.


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2019 às 09:52)

Os recordes das mínimas mais altas ou mais baixas? E que temos estes dois parâmetros. Se for o caso das mínimas mais baixas, estas já não serão tão baixas em resultado da subida generalizada da temperatura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2019 às 21:12)

*Gasóleo vendido em Portugal está a matar o elefante pigmeu. A culpa é do óleo de palma*

https://zap.aeiou.pt/gasoleo-portugal-oleo-palma-269855


----------



## irpsit (28 Jul 2019 às 19:06)

Neste momento estamos com uma temperatura global de 1C acima da media do seculo passado. E ja registamos eventos bastante extremos, quer de calor, como os registados na Franca, Alaska, Russia (em semanas recentes), quer a seca severa na India em Junho.

Sabemos que caminhamos para um mundo de 3-4C acima da media do seculo passado. E isto sem contar com eventuais mecanismos de feedback que ainda sao mal conhecidos. Na verdade, a dimensao dos fogos florestais na Siberia, e um exemplo desses feedbacks positivos que podem resultar em alteracoes ainda mais catastroficas de temperatura.

Foi publicado um artigo na semana passada, em que simulavam um mundo 2-3C em 2050, e como seriam os equivalentes de cada cidade. Lisboa tornar-se-a como Casablanca em Marrocos. E Londres tornar-se-a como Barcelona. Isto sao mudancas bem severas. Estas mudancas severas deverao afectar primeiro a agricultura e os recursos (como agua), e depois a economia e situacao politica.

Como sera esse mundo de +3C? E que acontecera com ocorrerem migracoes massivas (exemplo, parte da India e Bangladesh, Medio Oriente) ou os processos de feedback positivos como o acima mencionado? Quais sao os vossos planos para a vossa vida, considerando esse mundo futuro que se aproxima?

Estou curioso por lancar a discussao, nessa perspectiva.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2019 às 19:51)

irpsit disse:


> Neste momento estamos com uma temperatura global de 1C acima da media do seculo passado. E ja registamos eventos bastante extremos, quer de calor, como os registados na Franca, Alaska, Russia (em semanas recentes), quer a seca severa na India em Junho.
> 
> Sabemos que caminhamos para um mundo de 3-4C acima da media do seculo passado. E isto sem contar com eventuais mecanismos de feedback que ainda sao mal conhecidos. Na verdade, a dimensao dos fogos florestais na Siberia, e um exemplo desses feedbacks positivos que podem resultar em alteracoes ainda mais catastroficas de temperatura.
> 
> ...


Por outro lado, a Gronelândia poder-se-á tornar uma verdadeira "Green Land", aumentando imenso a área temperada do mundo, assim como a costa da Antártica. E o clima seria também mais húmido em geral, com menos água presa nos glaciares. A transição, no entanto, será sempre terrível


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Ago 2019 às 23:20)

Bom a Gronelândia denomina se de Green Land por algum motivo, os Vikings quando lá chegaram efectivamente seria verde

Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Ago 2019 às 11:54)

Acredito que muitos dos migrantes que atravessam o Mediterrâneo, mais do que migrantes por razões económicas, serão já migrantes por questões climáticas. Quantos mais ainda virão por não terem condições de sobreviver porque já nem sequer há condições para a agricultura tradicional em muitas regiões de África?


----------



## dahon (2 Ago 2019 às 12:30)

https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-49165476


----------



## dahon (2 Ago 2019 às 12:34)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Bom a Gronelândia denomina se de Green Land por algum motivo, os Vikings quando lá chegaram efectivamente seria verde
> 
> Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Bom a *Is*lândia denomina se de *Ice* Land por algum motivo, os Vikings quando lá chegaram efectivamente seria *gelo*

Talvez não seja bem assim....


----------



## N_Fig (2 Ago 2019 às 17:58)

dahon disse:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-49165476


Porque raio usar uma "normal 1850-1900", que ainda por cima deve ser extraordinariamente imprecisa? De qualquer modo, a tendência de aquecimento está lá


----------



## hurricane (3 Ago 2019 às 13:24)

N_Fig disse:


> Porque raio usar uma "normal 1850-1900", que ainda por cima deve ser extraordinariamente imprecisa? De qualquer modo, a tendência de aquecimento está lá



Por essa ordem de ideias para que serve estudar dados históricos? A precisao destes registos nao é baseada em medicoes de estacoes meteorologicas como hoje em dia mas em metodos mais precisos.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2019 às 14:27)

hurricane disse:


> Por essa ordem de ideias para que serve estudar dados históricos? A precisao destes registos nao é baseada em medicoes de estacoes meteorologicas como hoje em dia mas em metodos mais precisos.


Para saber tendências, mas é irrealista dizer que se tem precisão às centésimas, como o gráfico poderá dar a ideia. Além disso, apesar de usar qualquer normal neste caso ser irrelevante porque o objetivo é ver a tendência de crescimento e essa está sempre lá, este gráfico foi feito para alarmar, com quase todos os anos com anomalias positivas


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2019 às 21:20)

* O cimento é um dos maiores poluidores do mundo. Porque não podemos deixar de o usar?
*
http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...o-mundo.-Porque-nao-podemos-deixar-de-o-usar-


----------



## irpsit (3 Ago 2019 às 22:26)

Cada vez estou mais convencido que a geoengineering com compostos de enxofre vai ser usada daqui por uns 10 anos. 

O aquecimento global e dramatico e acho que quando a sobrevivencia esta em risco, ate o maluco do Trump vai mudar de ideias e sugerir isso (se for reeleito), ou o outro presidente que vier a seguir (alias ja ha candidatos democratas a sugerir isso). Ou a discussao inicia-se nos proximos anos nos EUA, ou a China ou India vao tomar a iniciativa e provocar o debate (ate porque vao ser paises muito afectados com as futuras mudancas climaticas). 

O mundo caminha para aquecimento severo de +2C daqui a a uns 10-20 anos, e com as ice caps a aproximarem-se de tipping points. Portanto a geoengineering vai ser usada. Ate que o spraying de SO2 na atmosfera nem e muito caro, nem complicado. Mas vai ser uma discussao global complicada, e com riscos consideraveis, como a degradacao da camada de ozono, ceus esbranquicados e seca em varias regioes. A outra hipotese apresentada como plano B, devera ser o seedling das superficies oceanicas para capturar CO2, mas penso que essa tecnica sera mais gradual.

A longo prazo precisamos de terminar a dependencia do coal, oil, transformar a industria do cimento, aviacao e sobretudo a agricultura e reflorestacao.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2019 às 22:55)

Qualquer actividade humana é por natureza prejudicial ao equilíbrio do planeta. A partir do momento que nos tornamos seres capazes de transformar matérias primas em pequena escala, começamos a mudar o mundo.
O simples facto de usar armas rudimentares como setas de pedra atesta-o. Passamos a ser dominantes e como tal a colocar em causa o equilíbrio.
O que temos de fazer é tornar a nossa pegada ecológica o mais neutral possível.
Para começar deveríamos canalizar mais verbas para a fusão a frio, o uso de energia sem o perigo da eventual contaminação radioactiva. Apesar de tudo ainda o nuclear é a energia com menor emissões de todas, quer directa, quer indirectamente.
O problema coloca-se na gestão dos resíduos e o risco de situações análogas a Fukushima.
Toas as outras formas de geracão de energia tem grandes efeitos ambientais, seja na produção dos componentes para a geração propriamente dita, seja na entrega da energia gerada.
O sol é uma energia "infinita", o problema é a produção dos panéis, cujos componentes tem grandes custos ambientais (e emissões associadas).
A Eólica é excelente, mas os custos de produção são muito elevados ainda - cá em Portugal só são comportáveis pois o excesso de produção é colocado na rede de noite, para fazer reversão de caudais nas grandes barragens - assim volta-se a turbinar a água no período de cheio, quando a indústria mais precisa.
Em relação ás barragens, um dia far-se-á a contabilidade dos custos totais de reposição das areias nas praias. Nessa altura o "maná" da barragens será olhado com outros olhos, quiçá colocando de lado a mais valia delas nessa altura. Para já são a melhor fonte de energia no nosso país, funcionando como uma enorme bateria de acumulação de energia, entregando à rede mais ou menos energia consoante as necessidades.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Ago 2019 às 23:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Qualquer actividade humana é por natureza prejudicial ao equilíbrio do planeta. A partir do momento que nos tornamos seres capazes de transformar matérias primas em pequena escala, começamos a mudar o mundo. [...] melhor fonte de energia no nosso país, funcionando como uma enorme bateria de acumulação de energia, entregando à rede mais ou menos energia consoante as necessidades.



Todo o impacto na criação de ferramentas de produção de energia renovável e o armazenamento da mesma é incomparavelmente inferior aos dados causados pelo que eu considero ser o principal foco de emissões de carbono: O transporte individual de biliões de pessoas diáriamente.

Até porque os próprios materiais usados vão mudando com o tempo. O lítio, que tão prejudicial vai ser à sustentabilidade ambiental de Portugal, e uma indústria já maturada e sem grande prazo de vida. Actualmente é uma "cash cow" em termos económicos porque à volta dele roda todo um sector em franco crescimento. Contudo, o futuro do armazenamento da energia não passa pelo lítio por este já estar no limite das suas qualidades.

Os painéis solares actuais usam essencialmente silício tratado. Não quer dizer que seja apenas esta a solução.para sempre. Outras vias como polímeros e materiais orgânicos estão há muito tempo a ser desenvolvidos.

A realidade é que mesmo hoje, com tecnologias relativamente ineficientes e "antigas" (no tempo que corre, algo com mais de 20 anos quase é primitivo), é vantajoso ambientalmente ir mudando a estrutura energética mundial para as renováveis. Quanto mais adesão ao mercado estas tiverem, mais investimento privado vão atrair e mais rapidamente se encontram soluções mais eficazes, eficientes, rentáveis e ambientalmente favoráveis.

Quanto a mim, o REAL OBSTÁCULO reside no armazenamento. No dia em que entrar no mercado uma alternativa francamente superior ao lítio, dar-se-à uma explosão global em prol das energias renováveis. Poder multiplicar o armazenamento, com maior longevidade e consistência é a chave pois, produzir energia com impacto muito menor, é coisa relativamente fácil e que pode ser executada através de uma infinidade de formas.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2019 às 22:20)

Summit, a mais de 3000 metros de altitude, com temperatura quase 20 ºC acima do normal... 






O recorde de temperatura máxima de todos os tempos foi quebrado na estação do cume no topo do manto de gelo da Gronelândia (3202 m). Anteriormente, o recorde era de 2,2 °C, estabelecido em 2012 e 2017, quebrado na Quinta-feira (1 de Agosto) com 2,7 °C e depois quebrado no dia seguinte com 4.7 °C! Isto é quase 20°C mais quente do que a média.

Fonte: Severe Weather Extreme


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2019 às 21:55)

Summit é uma estação que, de facto, nos dá uma noção realista do quanto aqueceu a Gronelândia nos últimos tempos.
A 3200 mts de altitude: 4,7ºC...UAU!!!
Não é espanto, é mesmo uma espécie de grito de alarme.
Oxalá seja um evento passageiro irrepetível no curto-médio prazo. Oxalá!
O degelo no Ártico também está no seu apogeu. Esperemos que haja alguma inversão nestes parâmetros, senão isto só tende a piorar.

No outro lado, mais propriamente na Antártida, que se mantenha fria, uma espécie de salvaguarda do planeta.


----------



## hurricane (6 Ago 2019 às 00:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Summit é uma estação que, de facto, nos dá uma noção realista do quanto aqueceu a Gronelândia nos últimos tempos.
> A 3200 mts de altitude: 4,7ºC...UAU!!!
> Não é espanto, é mesmo uma espécie de grito de alarme.
> Oxalá seja um evento passageiro irrepetível no curto-médio prazo. Oxalá!
> ...



Nao me parece que esses desejos se realizem, infelizmente. Nao é um evento isolado e nao haverá inversao de parametros. Isto sao vai mesmo piorar e acelerar.


----------



## Stormlover (16 Ago 2019 às 16:40)

Orion disse:


> Uma calamidade ambiental  https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-siberia-russia-wildfires/



Estou curioso para as estimativas de CO2, CH4 e N2O emitidas pelos fogos nestas áreas com permafrost!!


----------



## Stormlover (16 Ago 2019 às 16:42)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/July-2019-Earths-Hottest-Month-Recorded-History?cm_ven=cat6-widget

Dados oficiais da NASA e do NOAA 
Relembro que já não estamos em El nino ...


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2019 às 17:12)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2019.9918/pagina-115#post-735687









> (...) I am one of the very, very few people in the world who actually can do this (...)


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2019 às 17:32)

Criticar a Greta é muito arriscado por estes dias. Tornou-se numa figura icónica sem nada de útil ter feito.

É mais fácil para um qualquer bilionário dos combustíveis fósseis dizer que partilha as mesmas preocupações, ao mesmo tempo que se oferece para pagar uma formação académica à escolha da Greta e uma contribuição mais ou menos generosa para I&D.

Assim quase todos ganham à exceção da Greta que teria que abandonar a desconcertante greve estudantil.

Não é através da educação que se vai mudar o mundo ou isso só se aplica a outros tópicos como o machismo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2019 às 20:05)

*Candidato à Casa Branca promete plano de 14,7 biliões de euros para evitar crise climática*

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...s-de-euros-para-evitar-crise-climatica-481404

Acreditar neste plano do Sanders é como acreditar que o fim do mundo é amanhã.


----------



## dahon (22 Ago 2019 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Candidato à Casa Branca promete plano de 14,7 biliões de euros para evitar crise climática*
> 
> https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...s-de-euros-para-evitar-crise-climatica-481404
> 
> Acreditar neste plano do Sanders é como acreditar que o fim do mundo é amanhã.


Sem ver qual é o plano mas tendo em conta que o orçamento para as forças armadas em 2018 foi de 700 biliões de dólares. Não me parece nada por aí além.


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2019 às 21:39)

dahon disse:


> Sem ver qual é o plano mas tendo em conta que o orçamento para as forças armadas em 2018 foi de 700 biliões de dólares. Não me parece nada por aí além.



700 mil milhões vs 14 biliões. Este último valor é +-2/3 da dívida pública dos EUA.


----------



## hurricane (22 Ago 2019 às 21:52)

Orion disse:


> 700 mil milhões vs 14 biliões. Este último valor é +-2/3 da dívida pública dos EUA.



Nao é nao. A divida publica dos EUA é de 21.97 trilioes!

E ja agora 700 mil milhoes é igual a 700 bilioes.


----------



## dahon (22 Ago 2019 às 22:48)

Orion disse:


> 700 mil milhões vs 14 biliões. Este último valor é +-2/3 da dívida pública dos EUA.



Certo. 
Não li a notícia e assumi que fosse como uma boa parte das notícias em que não fazem distinção entre o biliões e os mil milhões.

Nesse caso tenho que concordar com o @algarvio1980.


----------



## irpsit (22 Ago 2019 às 23:40)

Stormlover disse:


> Estou curioso para as estimativas de CO2, CH4 e N2O emitidas pelos fogos nestas áreas com permafrost!!



Parece-me que os fogos da Siberia sao os maiores fogos registados desde que ha registros. 
Os numeros sao ainda variaveis, falando-se de 13 milhoes de hectares queimados. Mas pelo menos 4 ou 5 milhoes.

Na Amazonia, o numero e mais pequeno, inferior a 1 milhao de hectares.
Mas a escala do fumo na america do Sul e' impressionante!
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/smoke-brazil-822.jpg

Vamos a ver como estes eventos afectam a concentracao em PPM na atmosfera, comparando 2018, 2019 e 2020.

Depois do degelo recorde na Gronelanda e as heatwaves recordes na Europa, este ano de 2019 vai de facto ficar na historia.
Ou se calhar nao, porque a tendencia e' os recordes serem ultrapassados a cada ano...

CO2 a 415ppm em 2019  https://www.co2levels.org/


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2019 às 17:11)

*Earth’s Orbital Shifts May Have Triggered Ancient Global Warming*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2019 às 17:23)

O Árctico já atingiu o mínimo anual e já começou a sua recuperação natural, não vejo nada do outro mundo:

*The latest value： 4,010,131 km2（September 19, 2019）
*
https://ads.nipr.ac.jp/vishop.ver1/vishop-extent.html

Possas, ainda tem gelo, mas em 2030 já não terá 


Artigo do Expresso em 2009:

*Árctico desaparece dentro de duas décadas*

https://expresso.pt/sociedade/arctico-desaparece-dentro-de-duas-decadas=f497950

Já passou 1 década e o gelo continua sem grandes alterações, mas agora nesta é que o gelo vai desaparecer todo, como magia. 

Como eu sou um verdadeiro nabo e não percebo nada disto, pergunto para o Árctico ficar sem gelo não é necessário o Árctico perder gelo todos os anos e todos os anos vir bater o recorde do ano transacto, isto sou eu a pensar que nem um nabo.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2019 às 20:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como eu sou um verdadeiro nabo e não percebo nada disto, pergunto para o Árctico ficar sem gelo não é necessário o Árctico perder gelo todos os anos e todos os anos vir bater o recorde do ano transacto, isto sou eu a pensar que nem um nabo.



A média dos anos 80 tinha 2 milhões de quilómetros de gelo a mais que a média da primeira década do século XXI.

Em 2019 registou-se a 2ª extensão mais reduzida de gelo, sendo apenas superada por 2012. Não vejo nenhuma reversão de tendência. Em 2012 também disseram que o degelo excessivo era um evento único. Não foi.

Acrescento que estás a pensar de uma forma linear, coisa que na meteorologia/climatologia dificilmente ocorre. Acho que sabes isso (mas escolhes ignorar) e acrescento que há mais criosfera do que os polos.

Novamente, há por aí muita opinião excessivamente alarmista que é contraproducente (porque há enfatização seletiva por parte dos oponentes) mas em termos gerais o problema é do conhecimento geral.






Em 60 anos a concentração de CO2 aumentou em 20% mas a população duplicou. Há ainda muita margem de manobra para aumentar as emissões anuais.

Que o debate continue. Porque até não existem muitas soluções minimamente realistas.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2019 às 20:41)

A antártica tem um padrão meteorológico muito mais fechado e ainda assim está em mínimos históricos  https://ads.nipr.ac.jp/vishop.ver1/vishop-extent.html?S

E se calhar não é pior por causa do que escrevi acima. Também dá jeito haver muito menos massa continental no hemisfério sul.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2019 às 02:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Árctico já atingiu o mínimo anual e já começou a sua recuperação natural, não vejo nada do outro mundo:
> 
> https://expresso.pt/sociedade/arctico-desaparece-dentro-de-duas-decadas=f497950
> 
> ...



Se olhares para as médias das últimas décadas vês que a tendência tem sido de decréscimo da área de gelo. O aquecimento global não é linear, há oscilações anuais provocadas por diversos factores, mas a tendência de diminuição está lá e não podes negar... Vá lá... não te queiras fazer passar por nabo que sabes que é assim!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2019 às 13:09)

Orion disse:


> A média dos anos 80 tinha 2 milhões de quilómetros de gelo a mais que a média da primeira década do século XXI.
> 
> Em 2019 registou-se a 2ª extensão mais reduzida de gelo, sendo apenas superada por 2012. Não vejo nenhuma reversão de tendência. Em 2012 também disseram que o degelo excessivo era um evento único. Não foi.
> 
> ...




Quanto, ao que escreveste está tudo certo e concordo , foi o 2º ano com menor extensão desde 2012 mas este ano foi muito idêntico a 2007 com valores muito semelhantes não anda assim tão longe e 2007 foi há 12 anos atrás.




MSantos disse:


> Se olhares para as médias das  últimas décadas vês que a tendência tem sido de decréscimo da área de gelo. O aquecimento global não é linear, há oscilações anuais provocadas por diversos factores, mas a tendência de diminuição está lá e não podes negar... Vá lá... não te queiras fazer passar por nabo que sabes que é assim!



Mas, isso é lógico e tens razão, pelo menos, nós que andamos aqui, sabemos que o clima não é linear e contra isso ninguém pode negar. 

Mas, a minha questão e que ninguém chegou lá é a seguinte: Acreditam que o Árctico estará sem gelo em 2030, perante os dados que temos acesso em relação à camada de gelo existente em 2019? Acreditam que em 10 anos, a camada de gelo desaparecerá toda? 

Para mim, o que causa-me comichão é o seguinte dizer que o Árctico perderá gelo é uma coisa e aí concordo, outra coisa é dizer que no Verão de 2030, o Árctico estará sem gelo ou até antes, segundo essa notícia de 2009.

Eu cá não nego que exista alterações climáticas, mas agora dizer que cada vez que chove uma chuvada de 100 mm dizerem que é as alterações climáticas, faz um tornado e associam logo às alterações climáticas, uma vaga de calor idem idem aspas aspas, um galgamento costeiro na Praia de Faro, as secas a mesma coisa.

Ontem, li uma notícia do BE, que Faro devia declarar emergência climática https://regiao-sul.pt/2019/09/20/am...o-de-emergencia-climatica-no-municipio/476431 .

Será que tem lógica declarar emergência climática em Faro?


----------



## camrov8 (21 Set 2019 às 13:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto, ao que escreveste está tudo certo e concordo , foi o 2º ano com menor extensão desde 2012 mas este ano foi muito idêntico a 2007 com valores muito semelhantes não anda assim tão longe e 2007 foi há 12 anos atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va lá não estou sozinho neste tópico, o que acontece hoje é que os politicos estão a pegar nesta questão em especial depois da menina Greta ter entrado em cena para ganhar uns quantos votos e estarão a fazer alguma coisa, ainda me lembro do Sr costa a plantar sobreiros na areia no pinhal de Leiria, resultado, estão todos secos


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2019 às 14:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto, ao que escreveste está tudo certo e concordo , foi o 2º ano com menor extensão desde 2012 mas este ano foi muito idêntico a 2007 com valores muito semelhantes não anda assim tão longe e 2007 foi há 12 anos atrás.



Permanentemente sem gelo provavelmente não.

Mas é perfeitamente realista acreditar que num ano extremo (tipo 2012 ou 2019) haja pouquíssimo gelo no verão (por volta de 2030).

O grande problema do ártico é que o gelo mais antigo, que demora mais a descongelar, está progressivamente a desaparecer. O novo que se forma não é suficientemente resiliente (e aí volto à 2ª frase). Isto é mais facilmente visualizado aqui:


----------



## camrov8 (21 Set 2019 às 19:08)

já agora porque ninguém refere que estamos a sair duma era glacial ou estou errado, e se tudo que esta a acontecer é natural e imparável, a humanidade da actualidade é que acha que o clima deve ser estático, não digo que o Homem não esteja a acelerar as coisas, mas o planeta ja passou por muito. E por mais vai passar, já foi um tropico global uma bola de neve eras glaciares e o campo magnetico esta sempre em mutação. O problema é que estamos habituados ao nosso "mudinho" e não gostamos muito de alterações desde o fim da era glaciar muita terra foi alagada já o homo sapiens sapiens andava neste planeta e o sahara éra um paraiso tropical


----------



## Gates (21 Set 2019 às 19:20)

Pelo menos já deixaram cair a expressão aquecimento global. Agora são “alterações climáticas”. Que não quer dizer absolutamente nada.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2019 às 19:34)

camrov8 disse:


> humanidade da actualidade é que acha que o clima deve ser estático, não digo que o Homem não esteja a acelerar as coisas, mas *o planeta ja passou por muito*.



E?

A 'humanidade', como em todas as áreas da sua vida, prefere estabilidade ou pelo menos previsibilidade. Fica tudo mais fácil.

Em 1700 a população mundial rondava os 600/700 milhões. Hoje em dia há >10x isso.

Atirar para o ar que o clima sempre mudou é fácil e verdadeiro mas convenientemente ignora os desafios e os problemas inerentes a alterações nos padrões meteorológicos (independentemente da direção ou velocidade).

Por exemplo, um arrefecimento relativamente brusco é ainda mais gravoso que um aquecimento gradual. E este já é bastante problemático.






Uma redução colossal na produção global de alimentos (que provavelmente ocorreria num cenário de arrefecimento global repentino - erupção vulcânica, por exemplo) aumentaria brutalmente os preços (quem se lembra deste?).

Nos países produtores que têm grandes excedentes, ocorreriam restrições internas e grandes limitações nas exportações. Já os países que importam grande parte dos alimentos (Médio Oriente, Norte de África), uma enorme instabilidade ocorreria rapidamente. Desta vez numa escala se calhar sem precedentes na história moderna.

O que escrevi anteriormente serve para fazer este pequeno resumo  mesmo que as alterações climáticas fossem 100% naturais (sem qualquer tipo de intervenção humana), o debate continuaria (nem que fosse para aumentar as emissões de CO2 para aquecer o globo). Porque não é possível dissociar a 'humanidade' do ambiente do qual depende para quase tudo. E há limites para o que 'tecnologia' pode fazer.


----------



## hurricane (21 Set 2019 às 19:52)

Gates disse:


> Pelo menos já deixaram cair a expressão aquecimento global. Agora são “alterações climáticas”. Que não quer dizer absolutamente nada.


 Na verdade ambos sao corretos! O planeta está de facto a aquecer! O aquecimento global é um facto


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Set 2019 às 22:39)

Julgo que estamos perante um equívoco. Não é o planeta que está em perigo. Somos nós. O planeta já cá estava muito antes de nós e cá continuará depois de nós desandarmos.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite.



Gates disse:


> Pelo menos já deixaram cair a expressão aquecimento global. Agora são “alterações climáticas”. Que não quer dizer absolutamente nada.


Estava na hora de mudar o título deste tópico: Alterações Climáticas".
Precisamos de chamar mais gente à discussão...



hurricane disse:


> Na verdade ambos sao corretos! O planeta está de facto a aquecer! O aquecimento global é um facto


O planeta está a aquecer desde o período pré-revolução industrial, um facto já bem comprovado.
A questão passa por distinguir entre o que é de facto natural e o artificialmente induzido pela actividade humana.

Deixo aqui um vídeo, no caso uma animação, da NASA que mostra a distribuição do CO2 (e CO) ao longo de um ano, no caso em 2006.


Saliento aqui um dado que me parece muito pertinente: o CO2 emitido no inverno fica maioritariamente na atmosfera durante o outono e inverno. Mas na primavera e no verão é praticamente todo capturado no acordar das grandes florestas e vegetação do hemisfério norte, juntando-se assim à captura pelos ecossistemas marinhos.
Se o planeta não tivesse capacidade de retenção de CO2, certamente que hoje em dia teríamos uma situação de verdadeiro sufoco ambiental no planeta. Por isso ainda que o CO2 possa de alguma forma contribuir para o aquecimento global, não me parece atendendo a estes dados que tenha um papel assumidamente relevante.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Set 2019 às 23:38)

A designação "alterações climáticas" terá nascido da necessidade de sintetizar o que, por natureza, é impossível de sintetizar, ou seja, o aquecimento generalizado do planeta pode potenciar efeitos climáticos imprevisíveis, incluindo efeitos aparentemente contraditórios (ex:vagas de frio). No entanto, a generalização do termo deve-se muito a questões políticas e à estratégia que foi seguida pela administração do Sr. Bush com base no parecer de um consultor republicano de nome Frank Luntz (e vou citar o reputado jornal inglês The Guardian e não nenhum "pasquim ambientalista"): "_The phrase "global warming" should be abandoned in favour of "climate change", Mr Luntz says, and the (republican) party should describe its policies as "conservationist" instead of "environmentalist", because "most people" think environmentalists are "extremists" who indulge in "some pretty bizarre behaviour... that turns off many voters_".

Obviamente que o dióxido de carbono (e este nem sequer é o gás com maior potencial de aumento do efeito estufa!) presente na atmosfera apresenta variações, ao longo do ano, em função da atividade fotossintética devida ao "acordar" (primavera) ou ao "adormecimento" (outono) das florestas caducifólias do hemisfério norte. Aliás, esta equação tem outras variáveis, nomeadamente o papel dos oceanos como sumidouro de CO2 atmosférico...
No entanto, nem mais o empedernido dos céticos pode negar, nos dias de hoje, os dados científicos recolhidos por dezenas e dezenas de estudos que demonstram que, em termos globais, ano após ano, a quantidade de CO2 não pára de aumentar na atmosfera terrestre. E sim, se até os meus alunos de ciências de 5º ano, sabem que o clima da Terra já foi mais quente e frio no passado (devido a causas naturais), é de supor que cientistas e estudiosos do clima o saibam e consigam explicar o que se deve a causas naturais e o que só pode ser explicado pela influência humana.





*(FONTE: NOOA - National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration)*


Seria no mínimo bizarro que um vídeo de 3min.publicado pela NASA desmontasse toda a argumentação científica que a própria NASA divulga na página dedicada ao problema e que se chama precisamente *NASA: Global Climate Change*:
"_The Earth's climate has changed throughout history. Just in the last 650,000 years there have been seven cycles of glacial advance and retreat, with the abrupt end of the last ice age about 7,000 years ago marking the beginning of the modern climate era — and of human civilization. Most of these climate changes are attributed to very small variations in Earth’s orbit that change the amount of solar energy our planet receives.
*The current warming trend is of particular significance because most of it is extremely likely (greater than 95 percent probability) to be the result of human activity* since the mid-20th century and proceeding at a rate that is unprecedented over decades to millennia.1
Earth-orbiting satellites and other technological advances have enabled scientists to see the big picture, collecting many different types of information about our planet and its climate on a global scale. This body of data, collected over many years, reveals the signals of a changing climate._"

Isto claro, a menos que o Sr. Trump já tenha conseguido dividir a NASA em duas agências (uma que lhe dá razão e a outra na qual trabalham adultos e cientistas)! Aliás, provavelmente nem é preciso tanto barulho, basta o Sr. Trump escrever no seu Twitter que o aquecimento global não existe para que este, de facto, não exista!


.


----------



## dahon (22 Set 2019 às 00:24)

Pensava que esta questão da designação já estava mais do que esclarecida. 
Fenómeno: Aquecimento global
Consequências: Alterações climáticas e subida do nível da água do mar. 

Agora o que é preciso. Medidas para a redução das emissões dos GEE para abrandar o AG.
E medidas de mitigação das potênciais consequências das alterações climáticas e subida do nível do mar.

Na minha opinião e duma forma brutalmente simplista é isto. 
Agora haja vontade política, pois como dizia o outro, no quase impossível e pior cenário, 99% dos cientistas estão errados e ficamos com um planeta melhor para a nossa e as futuras gerações.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2019 às 22:37)

*Dezasseis jovens, incluindo Greta Thunberg, processam cinco países por inação*

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...berg-processam-cinco-paises-por-inacao-493043


Já agora, aonde estão os países mais poluidores como a China, Índia ou os EUA.. 

Isto, é só interesses e depois querem que eu acredito nesta farsa, quando cheira a dinheiro até a Greta delira com o cheiro das notas. 

Que siga a palhaçada.


----------



## hurricane (23 Set 2019 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Dezasseis jovens, incluindo Greta Thunberg, processam cinco países por inação*
> 
> https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...berg-processam-cinco-paises-por-inacao-493043
> 
> ...



O mais engracado é que nem a China, India e os US ratificaram o protocolo que permite as jovens menores fazer uma queixa. Nao admira. Tendo em conta as condicoes de trabalho infantil de 2 deles.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2019 às 14:28)

*Even Putin Is Now Worried About Climate Change*


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Set 2019 às 15:18)

Orion disse:


> *Even Putin Is Now Worried About Climate Change*



Pode ser que o Trump mude de ideias e concorde com o amigo "Czar"


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2019 às 12:55)

*Ter cães e gatos aumenta a poluição no Planeta? Estudo garante que sim*


https://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detal...udo-garante-que-sim?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques

  Ainda vai aparecer um estudo tudo o que mexe polui.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Set 2019 às 13:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Ter cães e gatos aumenta a poluição no Planeta? Estudo garante que sim*
> 
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detal...udo-garante-que-sim?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques
> ...



Eu cá acho que o aquecimento global não existe, prova disso mesmo é ver as previsões a médio prazo com a iso 20 a roçar nos e previsões de temperaturas acima dos 30c em pleno mês de Outubro.


----------



## dahon (25 Set 2019 às 14:30)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu cá acho que o aquecimento global não existe, prova disso mesmo é ver as previsões a médio prazo com a iso 20 a roçar nos e previsões de temperaturas acima dos 30c em pleno mês de Outubro.


Para manter a tendência dos últimos dois anos só falta o furacão no mês de outubro.....oh wait...


----------



## camrov8 (25 Set 2019 às 14:43)

ele existir existe mas agora esta montado o circo com a menina Ghreta ao barulho que diz que temos 12 anos para resolver isto não sei onde foi buscar tal numero no outro lado temos as bestas do Trump e do otario do Bolsonaro  , ora aqui vamos o planeta esta a sair duma era glacial e que esta a aquecer naturalmente . o terão pensado os humanos que habitavam o sahara quando éra um paraíso tropical, o planeta já passou por tanto. e depois existem as frases feitas, a amazonia   é o pulmão do planeta, errado os oceanos libertam mais que toda flora terrestre e depois há um fenómeno ainda mal conhecido no qual oxigénio de origem não biológica supera o organico, agora devemos travar as emissões de co2 e afins sim mas não entremos em paranoia da crise climática ou urgência climática


----------



## dahon (25 Set 2019 às 15:41)

camrov8 disse:


> ele existir existe mas agora esta montado o circo com a menina Ghreta ao barulho que diz que temos 12 anos para resolver isto não sei onde foi buscar tal numero no outro lado temos as bestas do Trump e do otario do Bolsonaro  , ora aqui vamos o planeta esta a sair duma era glacial e que esta a aquecer naturalmente . o terão pensado os humanos que habitavam o sahara quando éra um paraíso tropical, o planeta já passou por tanto. e depois existem as frases feitas, a amazonia   é o pulmão do planeta, errado os oceanos libertam mais que toda flora terrestre e depois há um fenómeno ainda mal conhecido no qual oxigénio de origem não biológica supera o organico, agora devemos travar as emissões de co2 e afins sim mas não entremos em paranoia da crise climática ou urgência climática



O facto da abordagem para a sensibilização ao problema por vezes não ser a mais correcta não quer dizer que ele não existe ou reduz a sua gravidade. 
Não é pelo facto de alguém dizer de uma forma histérica que uma casa está a arder, ao invés de o dizer de uma forma ponderada e cientificamente correcta que a casa deixa de estar a arder.
E tento em conta a inactividade e falta de estratégias a longo prazo por parte dos governantes, se calhar para termos uma solução a 30 anos é necessário começar já a fazer alarido por se não nem daqui a meio século temos medidas com impacto real implementadas.

A Amazónia é um claro exemplo disso, é ignorância cientifica dizer que é o pulmão do planeta ou que produz 20% do oxigénio que consumimos. Até porque as plantas também consomem oxigénio. A grande importância da Amazónia é o consumo e captura de CO2, é aí que reside a grande importância da Amazónia. E com a desflorestação não só estamos a reduzir a captura de CO2 como está a ser libertado em grandes quantidades para a atmosfera, contribuindo duplamente para o agravamento do AG. Portanto é imperativo agir rapidamente.


----------



## Hawk (25 Set 2019 às 16:18)

Julgo que a mensagem e o alerta passará melhor se em vez do Guterres com os tornozelos dentro de água, mostrar-se comunidades e povoações que estão ou estarão com os tornozelos dentro de água. A mensagem passará melhor se, em vez de uma jovem de um dos países mais desenvolvidos do mundo a dizer que lhe roubaram a infância, estiver uma jovem a quem efectivamente roubaram a infância por via das alterações climáticas. A Greta a falar numa reunião da ONU sob o aplauso dos líderes mundiais pode ter o seu quê de simbólico mas é também estapafúrdio porque os líderes mundiais sabem bem que a infância não foi roubada áquela criança...


----------



## camrov8 (25 Set 2019 às 17:52)

mudança climática vai sempre acontecer ponto paragrafo -.
e se por milagre as emissões de dióxido de carbono parassem amanhã nada iria mudar porque é essa a tendência geral das coisas e parece que ninguém quer falar do assunto como adultos.
Vem uma cachopa do norte da Europa a gritar e espernear e toda a gente a faz uma espécie  de  Joana D'Arc do secXXI. A tsf já fala do Lorenzo e aposto o meu ordenado que se passar no Açores e perto do continente toda a gente vai gritar é o aquecimento global, esta conversa esta polarizada, ou se é contra ou a favor, se vem alguém moderado que diz que sim se deve para a emissões poluentes mas que se deve estudar bem a coisa é logo acusado de negacionista    e radical


----------



## hurricane (25 Set 2019 às 18:25)

camrov8 disse:


> mudança climática vai sempre acontecer ponto paragrafo -.
> e se por milagre as emissões de dióxido de carbono parassem amanhã nada iria mudar porque é essa a tendência geral das coisas e parece que ninguém quer falar do assunto como adultos.
> Vem uma cachopa do norte da Europa a gritar e espernear e toda a gente a faz uma espécie  de  Joana D'Arc do secXXI. A tsf já fala do Lorenzo e aposto o meu ordenado que se passar no Açores e perto do continente toda a gente vai gritar é o aquecimento global, esta conversa esta polarizada, ou se é contra ou a favor, se vem alguém moderado que diz que sim se deve para a emissões poluentes mas que se deve estudar bem a coisa é logo acusado de negacionista    e radical



As mudancas climaticas atuais estao a ser potenciadas e aceleradas pela accao humana! Isso é inegavel.


----------



## irpsit (25 Set 2019 às 19:59)

Noto um facto extraordinario no noroeste da Europa.

Vivi 5 anos na Islandia e vivo agora no norte da Escocia.
O Setembro tem tido temperaturas bastante acima da media aqui na Escocia, para meu regozijo, usufruindo do sol e calor (pelos padroes escoceses) e T-shirt.

Mas na Islandia tem sido um mes extraordinario: sempre a ter temperaturas maximas a chegar perto dos 20C e as minimas acima dos zero em todas as estacoes, incluindo as situadas nas "ice cap". Normalmente Setembro e um mes frio na Islandia, com as primeiras neves, geadas, inclusive os primeiros dias gelados do inverno (com maximas abaixo dos zero) e com temperaturas maximas que geralmente rondam os 8 a 10C. Uma anomalia extraordinaria e que dura ha varias semanas.


----------



## dahon (25 Set 2019 às 21:27)

camrov8 disse:


> u se é contra ou a favor, se vem alguém moderado que diz que sim se deve para a emissões poluentes mas que se deve estudar bem a coisa é logo acusado de negacionista e radical



Estudar bem a coisa? Mas que coisa? O que é ainda falta estudar sobre o AG?
Por acaso há uns tempo precisei de fazer uma pesquisa sobre a temática e nem sabia para que lado me virar tal a quantidade de literatura.
Obviamente que não estou a falar de estudos do CM estamos a falar de estudos de fontes credíveis como researchgate ou o sciencedirect.
Sinceramente gostava de saber o que ainda falta estudar sobre o AG.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Set 2019 às 22:13)

dahon disse:


> Estudar bem a coisa? Mas que coisa? O que é ainda falta estudar sobre o AG?
> Por acaso há uns tempo precisei de fazer uma pesquisa sobre a temática e nem sabia para que lado me virar tal a quantidade de literatura.
> Obviamente que não estou a falar de estudos do CM estamos a falar de estudos de fontes credíveis como researchgate ou o sciencedirect.
> Sinceramente gostava de saber o que ainda falta estudar sobre o AG.


mas viste-me a  negar não pegues no que não disse, isso demonstra falta de caracter. o que disse foi que é necessário separar o que é natural provocado pelo normal ciclo do provocado pela acção humana e como disse o clima vai sempre aquecer pois estamos a sair da ultima era glacial e que vamos parar de pesquisar so porque se sabe que esta a aquecer há tanto que nem imaginas e essa do estudas-te tanto comigo é igual ao litro isso é o que se chama a falacia  da autoridade lá porque viste meia duzia de coisas es o melhor


----------



## dahon (25 Set 2019 às 22:38)

camrov8 disse:


> mas viste-me a  negar não pegues no que não disse, isso demonstra falta de caracter. o que disse foi que é necessário separar o que é natural provocado pelo normal ciclo do provocado pela acção humana e como disse o clima vai sempre aquecer pois estamos a sair da ultima era glacial e que vamos parar de pesquisar so porque se sabe que esta a aquecer há tanto que nem imaginas e essa do estudas-te tanto comigo é igual ao litro isso é o que se chama a falacia  da autoridade lá porque viste meia duzia de coisas es o melhor



Ui, onde é que isto já vai, negar, falácia da autoridade, onde é que isso está incluído no que escrevi? Falta de carácter, mas andamos aqui a brincar ou é só a falta de argumentos.
Infelizmente praticas pouco da moderação com que te definiste no teu post.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Set 2019 às 22:43)

Negar um facto é a coisa mais simples do mundo...é por isso que, apesar de todas as evidências médicas, há quem negue os efeitos benéficos da vacinação, há quem jure a pés juntos que o homem nunca chegou à Lua ou que a Terra não é esférica e que nenhum avião colidiu, naquele 11 de setembro, com o Pentágono! 

É também certo e sabido que nada, nem ninguém, nos fará acreditar em algo, quando decidimos acreditar que tal é apenas uma teoria da conspiração. A fé numa teoria da conspiração é, por definição, impossível de quebrar tal como a fé numa religião. A fé não precisa de sustentação com factos, alimenta-se a si própria...

Mas apesar de saber da inutiilidade do que vou escrever a seguir para fazer essas pessoas rever a sua fé, talvez não seja demais relembrar que o aquecimento global não é uma teoria, mas que é uma aterradora realidade sustentada por um infindável número de evidências estudadas e verificadas, não por carpinteiros, médicos, futebolistas ou nutricionistas, nem mesmo por jornalistas do Correio da Manhã, mas por climatologistas, geólogos, físicos e inúmeros cientistas que estudam, medem e vigiam os glaciares da Antártida ou da Gronelândia há décadas. 

Convém também sublinhar que a ciência não é uma religião, não tem dogmas, nem se alimenta da fé, e que tudo na ciência está constantemente a ser posto em causa pelos próprios cientistas e que é isso que tem feito progredir a humanidade e o que explica, por exemplo, que estejamos a comunicar por uma coisa chamada internet.
Nenhum estudo científico é considerado como tal, tem credibilidade e pode ser publicado numa revista científica, se não passar pela aprovação prévia de um crivo muito rigoroso de outros cientistas que visa procurar a mínima debilidade ou incongruência desse mesmo estudo. É por isso, também, que mesmo os "monstros sagrados da ciência", como Newton, Darwin ou Einstein estão constantemente a ser postos em causa por novos estudos...na ciência nenhum conhecimento é acabado e definitivo e é por isso mesmo que a comunidade científica atribui 95% (e não 100%!!) à influência humana no aquecimento do planeta.

Claro que os céticos deste mundo se podem agarrar (e já o estão a fazer...) com unhas e dentes a esses 5% de incerteza;  mas o aquecimento global é dos assuntos que menos divide a comunidade científica internacional, precisamente porque é estudado há décadas por centenas de especialistas em todo o mundo e porque, ao contrário de outros assuntos, neste têm sido gastos muitos milhões (pela indústria dos combustíveis fósseis) sem que se consigam provas em sentido contrário.

Convém por último dizer que a comunidade científica tem hoje provas irrefutáveis que os oceanos são a grande esponja que tem absorvido mais de metade do CO2 que a humanidade tem produzido; acontece que os oceanos, dada a sua imensão que cobre dois terços do planeta, com aproximadamente 4000m de profundidade média, reagem de forma muito mais lenta do que a atmosfera, motivo pelo qual aparentamente as mudanças não são tão drásticas à superfície do planeta. 

Infelizmente, essa capacidade dos oceanos não é limitada, e apesar de a um ritmo relativamente lento, estão a aquecer e a ficar mais ácidos, com consequências que são imparáveis e dramáticas e serão sentidas, não por nós, mas pelas gerações futuras. Esta é outra vantagem dos céticos, não estarão cá para sofrer as consequências...


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2019 às 23:03)

Qualquer pessoa que consulte dados climáticos das últimas décadas facilmente encontra as evidencias das alterações climáticas. Não pondo sequer em causa que existe uma forte contribuição humana para essas mudanças, os problemas começam quando se discute o que fazer a seguir. Assistimos a muita conversa, algumas propostas, mas muitas tão disparatadas que se forem aplicadas corremos o risco de não morrer da doença, mas da cura.

Assistimos, também, o enorme aproveitamento político destes temas que em nada vai ajudar a resolver o problema, antes pelo contrário.

O problema é real, mas não vejo ação efetiva na direção certa. E também não me parece aceitável que para resolver este grave problema tenhamos que regredir ao século XVII.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2019 às 23:14)

camrov8 disse:


> mudança climática vai sempre acontecer ponto paragrafo -.
> e se por milagre as emissões de dióxido de carbono parassem amanhã nada iria mudar porque é essa a tendência geral das coisas e parece que ninguém quer falar do assunto como adultos.
> Vem uma cachopa do norte da Europa a gritar e espernear e toda a gente a faz uma espécie  de  Joana D'Arc do secXXI. *A tsf já fala do Lorenzo e aposto o meu ordenado que se passar no Açores e perto do continente toda a gente vai gritar é o aquecimento global, esta conversa esta polarizada, ou se é contra ou a favor, se vem alguém moderado que diz que sim se deve para a emissões poluentes mas que se deve estudar bem a coisa é logo acusado de negacionista    e radical*



Agora, é que disseste uma grande verdade.

Em Outubro de 1989, foi um mês genial no Algarve, 1º começou quente com uma máxima de 33.3ºC no dia 8 de Outubro e passados 5 dias, no dia 13 de Outubro regista 164 mm. Se isto fosse agora, aposto os 190 milhões do euromilhões que iriam aparecer mil e um especialistas a dizerem que isto é a consequência das alterações climáticas, mais certo do que ver um canguru amanhã na rua. 


Já agora, a Gronelândia era chamada de Terra Verde pelos Vikings e habitaram no Sul da Gronelãndia devido ao clima ameno e depois desertaram que o clima arrefeceu, agora está aquecer para depois ir arrefecer.

É o clima da Terra com as suas oscilações, mas agora tudo o que ocorre seja furacão, tornado, cheia, secas existiu uns tempos em que a culpa era do El Nino, agora é das alterações climáticas e depois será de outra coisa qualquer. https://zap.aeiou.pt/vikings-gronelandia-terra-verde-239941

Quantas espécies já desapareceram na Terra durante a sua vida? Quantas novas espécies apareceram?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Set 2019 às 23:39)

Qualquer pessoa com dois dedos de testa e conhecedor de meteorologia será capaz de perceber as alterações climáticas registadas nosso país e essas são bem mais claras na temperaturas no que na precipitação... Para já...
Contudo desde 2000 temos registadas claras alterações ao nível da precipitacao no Inverno sobretudo na região sul do país.
É isso tem sido por demais evidente.
Agora.. Será que podemos falar de alteração climática??
Claramente não porque uma análise mais cuidadosa mostra ciclos climáticos de cerca de 30 anos, ou seja, na minha opinião teremos que ter um intervalo de tempo mais alargado para se perceber se estamos realmente numa alteração climática ou num ciclo climático.
Moderação sempre!!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Set 2019 às 23:40)

Dan disse:


> . E também não me parece aceitável que para resolver este grave problema tenhamos que regredir ao século XVII.



Aceitável não é certamente, até porque a "evolução está no ADN de todas as espécies" e, voluntariamente, o ser humano não regredirá um segundo quanto mais 3 ou 4 séculos. O que me assusta, como pai, é que a realidade nos venha a obrigar a uma regressão forçada num futuro não muito distante...

Eu também não consigo ver uma direção para sairmos a bem deste problema que criámos, mas claro que há esperança...é expectável que a nossa inteligência, quem sabe conjugada com a artificial, nos permita, finalmente, dominar nas próximas décadas a fusão nuclear, ficando com uma fonte de energia inesgotável e sem os resíduos radioativos da fissão.

E depois continua a haver assuntos que são tabu...e o crescimento exponencial da população humana no último século (e que continuará nas próximas décadas, provavelmente mais em África do que na Ásia) é algo que não sabemos/não queremos ou, pura e simplesmente, não conseguimos resolver, nem sequer discutir.


----------



## dahon (25 Set 2019 às 23:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já agora, a Gronelândia era chamada de Terra Verde pelos Vikings e habitaram no Sul da Gronelãndia devido ao clima ameno e depois desertaram que o clima arrefeceu, agora está aquecer para depois ir arrefecer.



Vais-me desculpar mas isso é uma grande treta, já vi esse argumento nas redes sociais e alguém deu-se ao trabalho de refutar essa ideia por completo. 
Basicamente alguém em inglês dizia que o nome Greenland tinha sido dado pelos vikings quando lá chegaram porque era verde. Ora os vikings que descobriram a Gronelândia vieram da Islândia, que em inglês como sabes é Iceland, terra do gelo. Portanto se a Islândia já era a terra do gelo antes de descobrirem a Gronelândia algo não bate certo.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Set 2019 às 23:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Qualquer pessoa com dois dedos de testa e conhecedor de meteorologia será capaz de perceber as alterações climáticas registadas nosso país e essas são bem mais claras na temperaturas no que na precipitação... Para já...
> Contudo desde 2000 temos registadas claras alterações ao nível da precipitacao no Inverno sobretudo na região sul do país.
> É isso tem sido por demais evidente.
> Agora.. Será que podemos falar de alteração climática??
> ...



O que não se deve confundir é meteorologia ou eventos meteorológicos com o clima e padrões climáticos, nem confundir o que se passa numa região de um país minúsculo como Portugal com o que ocorre em continentes com a dimensão gigantesca da Antártida. 

Todas as pessoas têm direito à sua opinião mas não tratemos centenas de cientistas como se fossem um grupo de amadores, com a maturidade de crianças, fechados num gabinete, alhieos à realidade, e que inventam umas teorias com base numas pesquisas do Google!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Set 2019 às 00:00)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> O que não se deve confundir é meteorologia ou eventos meteorológicos com o clima e padrões climáticos, nem confundir o que se passa numa região de um país minúsculo como Portugal com o que ocorre em continentes com a dimensão gigantesca da Antártida.
> 
> Todas as pessoas têm direito à sua opinião mas não tratemos centenas de cientistas como se fossem um grupo de amadores, com a maturidade de crianças, fechados num gabinete, alhieos à realidade, e que inventam umas teorias com base numas pesquisas do Google!!



Mas é por isso mesmo que eu digo isso. Nos que estamos em Portugal podemos analisar melhor os dados respeitantes ao nosso clima, e reflecte as mudanças ao nível do sudoeste da Europa. É com factos que se trabalha ao invés do passa palavra, e esses são inegáveis. 
Cada país ou cada região fale por si e quanto aos cientistas a maioria são isentos e trabalham ao nível global e temos que assumir que a interpolação de diferentes estudos estejam correctos, mas tb existem outros excessivamente alarmistas ou tendenciosos. 
Na meteorologia nas previsões sazonais passa se o mesmo..


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Set 2019 às 00:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora, é que disseste uma grande verdade.
> 
> Em Outubro de 1989, foi um mês genial no Algarve, 1º começou quente com uma máxima de 33.3ºC no dia 8 de Outubro e passados 5 dias, no dia 13 de Outubro regista 164 mm. Se isto fosse agora, aposto os 190 milhões do euromilhões que iriam aparecer mil e um especialistas a dizerem que isto é a consequência das alterações climáticas, mais certo do que ver um canguru amanhã na rua.
> 
> ...





_*Agora, é que disseste uma grande verdade.*_

Na realidade não, ainda que se por milagre as emissões de C02 terminassem agora as consequências iriam sentir-se durante décadas e décadas, em grande parte devido a todo o carbono absorvido pelos oceanos. O sistema oceano leva muito tempo a reagir, por ser monstruosamente gigante, mas esse processo é imparável e levará (provavelmente) milhões de anos para que esse excesso de carbono seja retirado do sistema.
_*
É o clima da Terra com as suas oscilações, mas agora tudo o que ocorre seja furacão, tornado, cheia, secas existiu uns tempos em que a culpa era do El Nino, agora é das alterações climáticas e depois será de outra coisa qualquer. *_

Sim, é verdade, tens razão nesse ponto, há um jornalismo ao estilo "Correio da Manhã", que atribui cada pingo de chuva ou raio de sol, ao aquecimento do planeta. Isso é estúpido e irritante, mas se isso é o melhor argumento dos céticos para questionar o AG nem sequer vale a pena gastar mais um segundo para falar do assunto...

_*Quantas espécies já desapareceram na Terra durante a sua vida? Quantas novas espécies apareceram?*_

Sim, a uma distância temporal alargada, independentemente da vontade do ser humano e das suas ações, independentemente do AG e das suas consequências, este período de acalmia geológica acabará e terá consequências devastadoras, com a extinção de muitas espécies e o surgimento de outras.
Mas isso, obviamente, também não prova que as alterações climáticas não sejam reais, nem tenham influência humana e, sobretudo, que não devamos fazer nada para mitigar os seus efeitos.
Ou seja, é um bocadinho como dizeres que a prazo estamos todos condenados, como as trilobites ou os dinossauros no passado, e portanto não vale a pena fazermos nada, nem nos chatearmos com o assunto...

_*Já agora, a Gronelândia era chamada de Terra Verde pelos Vikings e habitaram no Sul da Gronelãndia devido ao clima ameno e depois desertaram que o clima arrefeceu, agora está aquecer para depois ir arrefecer.*_

Claro que é verdade que a Terra já foi bem mais quente e que a superfície do planeta ocupada por gelo foi bastante menor no passado. Mas isso foi muito antes dos Vikings e se tal acontecesse hoje, com a subida dos oceanos, gostaria de saber o que farias aos milhões e milhões de pessoas que vivem ao nível do mar...


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2019 às 07:38)

A preocupação neste momento (e é o que efetivamente se desenrola) é a luta para desenvolver estratégias de, pelo menos, atenuar o AG. Como em todas as evidências científicas existe uma fase de descoberta e uma fase de reconhecimento e tomada de medidas. O discutir se há AG já só é uma perda de tempo. A existência de céticos existe nesta questão, na questão da vacinação, etc... O cepticismo nestas coisas é a negação de toda a ciência em função do Google, de páginas conspiracionistas e climatologia de quintal. Por isso já nem vale a pena contraargumentar porque são convicções pessoais que nunca irão desaparecer por pura teimosia, uma característica intrínseca do ser humano.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Set 2019 às 13:20)

parece que ou ninguém consegue ler o que escrevo ou não quer perceber. Penso que num forum como este os utilizadores já possuem alguns conhecimentos científicos que por vezes se tem de explicar.
Pago uma jantarada a quem for ao meus post's e descobrir onde disse que a mudança climática não existe. E a ciência não esta livre de dogmas e fé cega, a ciência é viva deve ser questionada deve sempre posta em causa so assim evolui.
Não é por nada que a teoria da relatividade continua  a  ser escrutinada e estudada apesar de todo o conhecimento que foi criado baseado nela . 
o que digo é que parte o que esta a acontecer é na sua maioria de origem natural com origem nos vários ciclos planetários e que estará a ser acelerada pela libertação do CO2 entre outros gases. 
deixo alguns como a inclinação axial e a alteração da excentricidade da orbita o ciclo Milankovitch. e abaixo vão alguns artigos 


https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100406133707.htm
http://theconversation.com/ice-ages...s-wobbly-orbit-but-when-is-the-next-one-70069


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2019 às 21:49)

*China sea levels, temperatures rising amid climate change: government study*


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2019 às 20:54)

*Clima: Centenas acampam contra "colapso climático" na Almirante Reis em Lisboa*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...colapso-climatico-na-almirante-reis-em-lisboa

É só gente iluminada, só gente que come ervas e outras coisas...   

A pegada ecológica que mais adoro, é quando abro o contentor do lixo e vejo lá papelões, garrafas de vidro, garrafões de plástico, garrafas de plástico é o que mais adoro quando abro o contentor do lixo e não tivesse o ecoponto praticamente ao lado.
Eu cá separo tudo, nunca deito nada no lixo que possa ser reciclado, quando tenho equipamento electrónico levo ao ecocentro que fica a 2 kms daqui, as pilhas deito no pilhão. 

Eu cá durmo muito bem descansado.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Set 2019 às 22:07)

para provocar a revolução industrial foi em 1820 o glacial da serra nevada em Espanha desapareceu em 1913 os glaciares de Portugal já lá vão uns milénios foram os seres humanos os responsáveis


----------



## vitamos (27 Set 2019 às 22:25)

camrov8 disse:


> para provocar a revolução industrial foi em 1820 o glacial da serra nevada em Espanha desapareceu em 1913 os glaciares de Portugal já lá vão uns milénios foram os seres humanos os responsáveis


??????


----------



## vitamos (27 Set 2019 às 22:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Clima: Centenas acampam contra "colapso climático" na Almirante Reis em Lisboa*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...colapso-climatico-na-almirante-reis-em-lisboa
> 
> ...


Convenhamos que achar que a reciclagem por si só é o suficiente para travar o aquecimento global, não seria o suficiente para me provocar um sono tranquilo...

Quanto ao que se passou em Lisboa, infelizmente muita gente continua a achar que a arruaça e a desordem servem para enaltecer pontos de vista. Infelizmente, como se vê, é uma arma descredibilizante.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Set 2019 às 22:32)

vitamos disse:


> ??????


postei para provocar, toda a gente refere os glaciares como medida do aquecimento global como prova que já estávamos num processo de aquecimento natural  trousse estes dois exemplos, o glacial que existia no topo da serra nevada e que desapareceu em 1913 antes da massificação dos automóveis e numa altura em que a concentração do CO2 seria normal e que toda esta paranoia encobre a realidade dos factos


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2019 às 16:04)

*Humanity's emissions '100-times greater' than volcanoes*


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2019 às 20:44)

*Influência do Homem nas alterações climáticas posta em causa por climatologista*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-climaticas-posta-em-causa-por-climatologista


@camrov8 , já temos uma aliada.  



* Icebergue gigante solta-se da Antártida mas, desta vez, não tem nada a ver com as alterações climáticas*

http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...o-tem-nada-a-ver-com-as-alteracoes-climaticas


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2019 às 21:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Influência do Homem nas alterações climáticas posta em causa por climatologista*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-climaticas-posta-em-causa-por-climatologista
> 
> ...



https://twitter.com/curryja

Por acaso ela até é bem conhecida no âmbito do 'anti'.


----------



## levante.lacobrigense (1 Out 2019 às 22:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Influência do Homem nas alterações climáticas posta em causa por climatologista*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-climaticas-posta-em-causa-por-climatologista
> 
> ...



Só para lançar um pouco mais de confusão:

http://dererummundi.blogspot.com/2019/09/a-proposito-do-aquecimento-global.html

https://raquelcardeiravarela.wordpress.com/2019/09/26/guterres-e-o-diluvio-das-nacoes-unidas/


----------



## camrov8 (1 Out 2019 às 22:40)

há mais gente mas muita gente tem medo, porque basta questionar é somos logo atacados. E ja estava a ficar com medo e que teria de dar o meu ordenado, mas tanto o publico como o jn referiram o aquecimento como motivo para a trajectória, e eu não sou negacionista  e ja pedi para irem ver os meus post's e indicarem onde o nego , sou mais do sim o clima esta a mudar e isso é certo mas que tem muito de natural e que argumentos como os da menina Greta de que temos 12 anos para parar tudo ou morremos todos são falaciosos


----------



## hurricane (1 Out 2019 às 23:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Influência do Homem nas alterações climáticas posta em causa por climatologista*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-climaticas-posta-em-causa-por-climatologista
> 
> ...



Ela ate pode ter razao. Mas o que a minoria dos cientistas que negam as alteracoes climaticas provocadas maioritariamente pela accao humana falham é em apresentar teorias alternativas! Se nao é a accao humana o principal factor entao é o que? Ela nao diz! O facto de haver um consenso alargado pela larga maioria dos cientistas é pelo facto de em prova o contrário, a accao humana é a unica razao mais plausivel para o atual aquecimento acelerado do Planeta e as devidas alteracoes climaticas!


----------



## hurricane (1 Out 2019 às 23:04)

camrov8 disse:


> há mais gente mas muita gente tem medo, porque basta questionar é somos logo atacados. E ja estava a ficar com medo e que teria de dar o meu ordenado, mas tanto o publico como o jn referiram o aquecimento como motivo para a trajectória, e eu não sou negacionista  e ja pedi para irem ver os meus post's e indicarem onde o nego , sou mais do sim o clima esta a mudar e isso é certo mas que tem muito de natural e que argumentos como os da menina Greta de que temos 12 anos para parar tudo ou morremos todos são falaciosos


 É certo que tem muito de natural porque? O Sol está com mais energia? Temos mais vulcoes? É o que? Dizer que é natural nao chega!


----------



## camrov8 (2 Out 2019 às 00:05)

hurricane disse:


> É certo que tem muito de natural porque? O Sol está com mais energia? Temos mais vulcoes? É o que? Dizer que é natural nao chega!


 
as eras glaciares acontecem +/- de 100 mil em 100 mil anos e estão intrinsecamente ligadas a oscilação da orbita terrestre  denominado de ciclo de Milankovitch e com a precessão do eixo da terra que vária entre 16º e 34ª estando hoje no 23º . Mas acredito que a unica ciência  na qual acreditas é a que diz que somos culpados a 100% 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milankovitch_cycles
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100406133707.htm


----------



## hurricane (2 Out 2019 às 08:28)

camrov8 disse:


> as eras glaciares acontecem +/- de 100 mil em 100 mil anos e estão intrinsecamente ligadas a oscilação da orbita terrestre  denominado de ciclo de Milankovitch e com a precessão do eixo da terra que vária entre 16º e 34ª estando hoje no 23º . Mas acredito que a unica ciência  na qual acreditas é a que diz que somos culpados a 100%
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milankovitch_cycles
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100406133707.htm



1 cientista diz que as alteracoes climaticas estao ligadas a isso e voce acredita? Mas nao acredita quando sao 90% dos cientistas a dizer que o principal factor é a accao humana!? Nao entendo a sua logica! 'Com uma variacao de 100 mil anos'. Entao a recente subida da temperatura Terrestre das ultimas decadas nao se pode dever a isso. A nao ser que a Terra esteja a mudar de eixo de forma MUITO rapida!


----------



## camrov8 (2 Out 2019 às 12:03)

já nem respondo mais, és como Job ou qualquer fanático   so vê o que querer


----------



## irpsit (2 Out 2019 às 20:35)

Orion disse:


> *Humanity's emissions '100-times greater' than volcanoes*



Em 2014 a erupcao do vulcao Bardarbunga foi a erupcao com maior volume de lava em mais de 200 anos no planeta Terra, que tive o previlégio de observar.

Foi emitida uma quantidade colossal de gases, absolutamente incrivel.

Porem, quando analisei a figura obtida pelos cientistas da quantidade de CO2 e SO2 que foi libertada pela erupcao em seis meses, era bem menos do que as emissoes globais humanas!

Bardarbunga/Holuhraun libertou em 6 meses as seguintes quantidades:
11 Mt So2 or 11 million ton SO2
6 Mt Co2 or 6 million ton CO2

A humanidade liberta por ano, as seguintes quantidades:
100 million ton So2 annual global emissions (*cerca de 10x mais do que a erupcao*)
36 Gt CO2 or 36000 million CO2 (*cerca de **6000x mais do que a erupcao*)

Nao ha duvidas nenhumas que a actividade humana liberta MUITO mais CO2 (e outros gases, incluindo SO2) do que a actividade vulcanica.

E a erupcao foi verdadeiramente historica e monstruosa.

No meio desta observacao, até receio dizer que tenho medo que a humanidade pare as emissoes de SO2 (um gas que arrefece o clima), ja que parece que libertamos quantidades enormes deste gas.

Mas a quantidade de CO2 é absolutamente colossal.

Portanto a afirmacao do Orion nao anda muito distante da realidade.


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2019 às 23:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Influência do Homem nas alterações climáticas posta em causa por climatologista*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-climaticas-posta-em-causa-por-climatologista
> 
> ...



Confirmamos que existe mesmo influência do homem nas alterações climáticas quando um dos argumentos dos céticos são 1 ou 2 opiniões de climatologistas. São tão raros, que o simples facto de haver alguém que o refira, vira logo notícia.
Se nós fossemos colocar aqui os estudos de investigadores que explicam a influência do homem nas alterações climáticas não era colocado apenas 1 artigo/notícia, mas 10000.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Out 2019 às 23:49)

Há coisas com as quais não vale a pena insistir. É como os anti-vax que continuam agarrados que nem lapas a um 'estudo' elaborado por um 'cientista' (há muito desacreditado e que, inclusivamente, acabou por perder a licença por ter falseado resultados a troco de dinheiro!) para forçar a ligação, inexistente, entre as vacinas e o autismo. Não importa que a criatura e o seu estudo tenham sido desacreditados e que a restante comunidade científica se una perante as evidências da ciência. Ainda hoje, um pouco por todo o mundo, vemos o resultado desses teóricos da conspiração.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Out 2019 às 00:38)

meu deus peço a Claudia o que já pedi a outros mostre-me uma frase minha que negue a mudança climática, a boa ciência questiona e nunca descansa , a teoria da relatividade continua a ser estudada e a ser posta em causa, não é por alguém dizer que há mais do que se vê que esta a negar , mas já vi que a mentalidade é se não estas comigo é porque estas contra. o campo magnético também esta a inverter e tirando uns quantos ninguém quer saber. Vem uma miúda da Suécia a dizer que lhe roubaram a infância   e ninguém a pode criticar porque é uma criança, que dirão as meninas da mesma idade da Síria ou Afeganistão,


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Out 2019 às 00:52)

camrov8 disse:


> Novo meu deus peço a Claudia o que já pedi a outros



Não me peça coisa nenhuma principalmente porque não lhe dirigi post nenhum. Fiz uma comparação entre negacionistas. Podia ter incluído outro género: os terraplanistas. Esqueci-me. O princípio é o mesmo para todos. Teóricos da conspiração que não querem saber da ciência para nada. Se não se inclui neste grupo, no worries, não era para si.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Out 2019 às 11:21)

então o porquê do post lembrou-se do nada e vem com moralismos


----------



## rozzo (3 Out 2019 às 11:27)

Se puderem parar a picardia por aqui... Agradecemos.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Out 2019 às 11:35)

rozzo disse:


> Se puderem parar a picardia por aqui... Agradecemos.


ok por mim, so não gosto quando insistem e colocar palavras na minha boca e depois fogem quando confrontados, mas aceito e este será o ultimo post nest topico


----------



## irpsit (3 Out 2019 às 13:13)

camrov8 disse:


> o campo magnético também esta a inverter e tirando uns quantos ninguém quer saber.



O campo magnetico esta a inverter? Que eu saiba o campo magnetico continua com o norte no norte e o sul no sul, e nao ha evidencias de nenhuma inversao magnetica em curso. Que provas tens disso? Em que te baseias para dizeres isso?

E mesmo que ocorra uma inversao magnetica, nao ha qualquer evidencia que seja um problema para os animais e as plantas. Talvez seja um problema temporario para a aviacao e os sistemas GPS, e um problema temporario para os passaros. Mas tal como disse, nao ha qualquer evidencia de inversao magnetica. Nem qualquer relacao com as actuais mudancas climaticas.

Ninguém quer saber? Claro que haveria interesse nisso, se estivesse para ocorrer uma inversao magnetica. Varios sectores da sociedade teriam interesse. Mas como disse, nao ha qualquer inversao em curso. O que ha, é um aquecimento global causado pela elevacao dos niveis de CO2, CH4 e NO2, e a um nivel que é preocupante. E isso sim, cria muita discussao, porque ha muito interesse por muitos sectores da sociedade, e por muitos motivos.

Alias, ja nos anos oitenta, o sector do petroleo encomendava estudos para avaliar o impacto das mudancas climaticas, que ja nessa altura, eles sabiam do assunto. Na altura tinha sido facil implementar uma reducao muito gradual das emissoes de carbono, a cerca de 0.5% ou menos, por ano.

Hoje em dia, estamos a falar da necessidade de reduzir as emissoes em 2 ou 3% por ano. Isso é bastante duro e dificil, embora seja possivel, se houver vontade.

Se nao dizermos nada e continuarmos a discutir em vez de agir, em breve vamos falar da necessidade de reduzir as emissoes em 5-10% por ano (o que nem o meu optimismo mais optimista consegue acreditar). E depois se prolongarmos mais, o desastre vai ser inevitavel.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Out 2019 às 13:39)

camrov8 disse:


> Novo então o porquê do post lembrou-se do nada e vem com moralismos



Defender a ciência não é moralismo. São factos.



camrov8 disse:


> fogem quando confrontado



Não fui a lado nenhum. Estou aqui. Quer dizer, tenho de ir trabalhar daqui a nada mas, se tudo correr bem, hei-de voltar.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Out 2019 às 13:43)

irpsit disse:


> O campo magnetico esta a inverter? Que eu saiba o campo magnetico continua com o norte no norte e o sul no sul, e nao ha evidencias de nenhuma inversao magnetica em curso. Que provas tens disso? Em que te baseias para dizeres isso?
> 
> E mesmo que ocorra uma inversao magnetica, nao ha qualquer evidencia que seja um problema para os animais e as plantas. Talvez seja um problema temporario para a aviacao e os sistemas GPS, e um problema temporario para os passaros. Mas tal como disse, nao ha qualquer evidencia de inversao magnetica. Nem qualquer relacao com as actuais mudancas climaticas.
> 
> ...


o campo magnético não esta a apontar para o norte  neste momento está sobre o Canada  86.4N 175.3E e a ir para a Russia , quem usa bússolas conhece bem o termo declinação a diferença entre o verdadeiro norte e o norte magnético e que unico para cada local, 
http://wdc.kugi.kyoto-u.ac.jp/poles/polesexp.html
 mas como prometi ao staff fico-me por aqui


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Out 2019 às 14:13)

Cada vez tenho menos fé na humanidade. Hoje em dias nas redes sociais vive se de fake news, teorias da conspiracao e quando a essência devia estar a evoluir, ou seja, adotando novas formas de estar sociedade, parece que estamos a regredir, com pessoas fanáticas e extremistas em diferentes áreas, e apenas capazes de ver um lado, manipulando factos e lendo ou interpretando as coisas da forma que lhes dá jeito.
Na minha opinião nesta temática, de um lado existem os negacionistas normalmente amantes da teoria da conspiracao, do outro lado temos climatologist as e cientistas que realizaram estudos credíveis. Errados os estudos?
As variáveis podem estar certas, mas as conclusões e que duvido porque ninguém pode adivinhar o futuro, muito menos saber com exactidão as dinâmicas atmosféricas, podemos ter 3 ou 4 anos muito chuvosos ou muito secos, mais frios ou mais quentes, e isso já por si influencia bastante os anos seguintes!!
Mas existem alguns estudos alarmistas e esses de pouco têm de real exactamente devido ao que eu disse. 
Respeitem se!!


----------



## frederico (4 Out 2019 às 04:27)

Uma das coisas que me irrita é ler o que se diz sobre um suposta «avanço do mar». 

Na costa portuguesa nos últimos 1000 anos em termos gerais o mar recuou devido à acumulação de sedimentos. Tal sucedeu graças à erosão das nossas serras, que se intensificou com os arroteamentos e desmatações da Idade Média. No final do século XIX o país já estava genericamente despido, tendo então começado a plantação de pinheiros no interior e de sobreiros no Sul. 

Esta torre perto da fronteira portuguesa e da praia de Islantilla está neste momento a 1000 metros do mar. Há 400 anos estava na praia. 







Já esta torre a caminho de Isla Canela está neste momento a cerca de 2000 metros da costa.






Tudo isto em poucos séculos....


----------



## frederico (4 Out 2019 às 04:31)

Na Ria Formosa as barras são móveis e o sistema é dinâmico. Por isso, não deveria existir uma única habitação nas ilhas barreira. 

A barra de Tavira é artificial e foi aberta há quase um século. Uma das consequências da construção do esporão foi a retenção das areias a ocidente, aumentando a largura da Ilha de Tavira, e a erosão costeira a oriente, degradando a ilha de Cabanas e o restinga de Cacela. Aqui não houve aquecimento global, apenas acção do Homem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 18:12)




----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2019 às 20:58)

frederico disse:


> Na Ria Formosa as barras são móveis e o sistema é dinâmico. Por isso, não deveria existir uma única habitação nas ilhas barreira.
> 
> A barra de Tavira é artificial e foi aberta há quase um século. Uma das consequências da construção do esporão foi a retenção das areias a ocidente, aumentando a largura da Ilha de Tavira, e a erosão costeira a oriente, degradando a ilha de Cabanas e o restinga de Cacela. Aqui não houve aquecimento global, apenas acção do Homem.



Nunca ouviste falar que as casas vão abaixo nas ilhas barreira para fazerem um resort de luxo.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Out 2019 às 23:16)

em Matosinhos vão construir apartamentos de luxo quase em cima da praia onde diabo esta a lei das construções proibidas a menos de 500 mts da praia


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 13:42)

Burke et al. (2015) estimate that climate change will reduce global GDP by 23 percent by 2100, and GDP per capita by around 80 percent in South Asia, Southeast Asia and Sub-Saharan Africa based on an assumption of global warming of 3.7°C

*Christopher Cartwright*‏@chriscartw83 16 minhá 16 minutos
Climate risks may not be adequately reflected in financial balance sheets and assets prices. Financial markets may underprice risks due to the Tragedy of the Horizon (Carney 2015): the traditional horizon of most banks and investors may be shorter than

*Christopher Cartwright*‏@chriscartw83 16 minhá 16 minutos
that at which the full materialization of climate risks occurs Due to increasing climate-related risks, financial stability may become closely connected to climate risk. Climate mitigation policies could increase growth and development,reduce poverty, if well designed

*Christopher Cartwright*‏@chriscartw83 16 minhá 16 minutos
The stakes of climate change mitigation are existential. The scientific consensus is that climate change is undermining the ecological systems on which human and all other forms of life depend. There is hence a need for climate change mitigation action to preserve the conditions

*Christopher Cartwright*‏@chriscartw83 16 minhá 16 minutos
not only for economic growth but for life within earth systems. Climate change mitigation requires a transition in the structure of economic activity on a massive scale. In full https://imf.org/~/media/Files/Publications/WP/2019/wpiea2019185-print-pdf.ashx… #climatechange #gretathunberg #ClimateStrike #climateemergency #actnow


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 21:07)




----------



## camrov8 (8 Out 2019 às 22:33)

antes era o el Niño isto el niño aquilo em ano de el niño era a catástrofe nunca mais se ouviu falar dele pois um fenómeno ciclico conhecido há séculos não dá jeito neste mundo de histeria


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 22:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 13:57)

Published on
Wednesday, October 09, 2019
by
Common Dreams
*'This Is Truly Terrifying': Scientists Studying Underwater Permafrost Thaw Find Area of the Arctic Ocean 'Boiling With Methane Bubbles'*
The lead researcher said that "this is the most powerful" methane seep he has ever seen. "No one has ever recorded anything similar."

by
Jessica Corbett, staff writer





Researchers capture methane leaking from the seafloor in the Arctic. (Photo: National Academy of Sciences)

Scientists studying the consequences of methane emissions from underwater permafrost in the Arctic Ocean announced this week that they found a 50-square-foot area of the East Siberian Sea "boiling with methane bubbles."

"This is the most powerful seep I have ever been able to observe," lead scientist Igor Semiletov said Monday, using a term for methane gas bubbling up from the seafloor to the surface. "No one has ever recorded anything similar."

Semiletov, a Russian researcher who has participated in 45 Arctic expeditions, set out on the Academic Mstislav Keldysh last month, accompanied by scientists from the United Kingdom, the United States, Italy, the Netherlands, and Sweden.

Their discovery was announced in a statement from Russia's Tomsk Polytechnic University, where Semiletov is a professor. The researchers' findings from the expedition and Semiletov's remarks were translated and reported on Tuesday by _The Telegraph_.
...
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2...aholic&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=twitter


----------



## camrov8 (11 Out 2019 às 15:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 19:31)

*Firms ignoring climate crisis will go bankrupt, says Mark Carney: Bank of England governor warns of financial collapse linked to climate emergency *
https://www.theguardian.com/environ...is-bankrupt-mark-carney-bank-england-governor

The Bank of England has said up to $20tn (£16tn) of assets could be wiped out if the climate emergency is not addressed effectively. But Carney also said great fortunes could be made by those working to end greenhouse gas emissions with a big potential upside for the UK economy in particular.
Far from damaging the global economy, climate action bolsters economic growth, according to Carney. “There is a need for [action] to achieve net zero emissions, but actually it comes at a time when there is a need for a big increase in investment globally to accelerate the pace of global growth, to help get global interest rates up, to get us out of this low-growth, low-interest-rate trap we are in.”
Failing to act would have severe consequences, he said. “I don’t normally quote bankers, but James Gorman, who is the CEO of Morgan Stanley, said the other day: ‘If we don’t have a planet, we’re not going to have a very good financial system.’ Ultimately, that is true.”


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2019 às 20:17)

*Governo aprova dois projetos de regadio para o Alentejo *

https://regiao-sul.pt/2019/10/18/ec...is-projetos-de-regadio-para-o-alentejo/478988

Não deixa de ter piada, quando pedem à população em geral para poupar água e depois gastam milhões de m3 na agricultura intensiva. 

Antigamente, o Alentejo tinha sobreiros e azinheiras, o Algarve tinha alfarrobeiras e amendoeiras, talvez porque antigamente não existia água para regar e plantava-se árvores adaptadas ao nosso clima, agora no Algarve arrancam-se as alfarrobeiras e amendoeiras para plantar laranjeiras e abacateiros logo dispara a necessidade de água e no Alentejo plantam-se olivais intensivos. 

Como as necessidades hídricas já não dão para tudo e a seca ainda existe, lá vem as associações de agricultores exigirem a construção de novas barragens para continuarem com o seu desperdício. 

Ainda bem, que as alterações climáticas são a culpa desse mal.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Out 2019 às 22:14)

novas barragens nada resolve se não chove e das duas uma ou a agricultar aceita a região em que esta inserida e adaptasse ou faz-se com em Espanha diverge-se a água de rios e zonas mais chuvosas não é ecologicamente saudável mas há países que o fazem com consequenciais


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2019 às 14:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 18:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 22:25)




----------



## hurricane (22 Out 2019 às 23:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



A Australia é um autentico desastre ambiental! Pensar que um pais dito desenvolvido continua a investir mais em carvao é de doidos!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Out 2019 às 23:49)

hurricane disse:


> A Australia é um autentico desastre ambiental! Pensar que um pais dito desenvolvido continua a investir mais em carvao é de doidos!


Se há quem compre, vão fazer o quê?


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 14:33)

*Os glaciares derreteram-se e cinco novas ilhas foram encontradas*
23.10.2019 às 11h04

*A descoberta foi anunciada pela marinha russa, que durante os meses de agosto e setembro participou numa expedição*

Amarinha russa encontrou cinco novas ilhas numa zona remota do Ártico. A descoberta aconteceu depois de um grande glaciar se ter derretido e ter deixado os blocos de terra visíveis. As ilhas, que ainda estão por batizar, ficam próximas do Mar de Barents, no norte do território da Rússia.

“Basicamente isto é uma consequência das mudanças do estado do gelo”, explicou Alexander Moiseyev, vice-almirante da marinha russa, em conferência de imprensa esta terça-feira, citado pelo jornal britânico “The Guardian”. “Anteriormente, existiam glaciares, pensávamos que aquilo era partes do principal glaciar. O derreter do gelo, o colapso e as mudanças de temperatura levaram à descoberta destas ilhas.”

A descoberta aconteceu durante uma expedição nos meses de agosto e setembro, na região dos arquipélagos russos Franz Josef Land e Novaya Zemlya, que contou com a participação de uma equipa de 60 pessoas - incluindo civis membros da Sociedade Russa de Geografia. “Os dois meses deste ano em que levamos a cabo a expedição podem ser descritos como meses quentes. Tivemos muita sorte porque não é todos os anos que não há gelo nas águas em torno da costa das ilhas”, sublinhou o comandante Denis Krets.

Ainda durante o decurso da expedição, o ministério da defesa russo anunciara a descoberta das ilhas, que tinham sido identificadas por satélite, mas onde nunca antes se tinha chegado.

A Rússia instalou-se no Ártico, onde desenvolveu bases militares e científicas para estudar os efeitos do aumento das temperaturas na região. Os últimos cinco anos foram o período recorde no degelo, refere um relatório sobre aquecimento global publicado pelas Nações Unidas há um mês.

Por agora - e só por agora -, as ilhas agora descobertas ainda não têm nome. “Claro que cada ilha vai ser batizada, mas primeiro temos de estudar e encontrar os argumentos para os nomes.”
https://expresso.pt/internacional/2...eram-se-e-cinco-novas-ilhas-foram-encontradas


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 12:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 14:10)

*Gigantes dos combustíveis fósseis gastam 251 milhões em lobbying*
12:19, 24 Out 2019
As cinco maiores empresas do sector dos combustíveis fósseis – nomeadamente petróleo e gás – e os respectivos grupos gastaram pelo menos 251 milhões de euros em actividades de lobbying com a União Europeia como alvo desde 2010. De acordo com um estudo reportado pelo The Guardian, o lobbying era referente a políticas climáticas.

Deste total, 123 milhões de euros chegam da BP, Shell, Chevron, ExxonMobil e Total. O montante restante tem origem nos 13 grupos industriais a que estas empresas estão associadas, segundo os dados divulgados por uma aliança de ONGs, incluindo Corporate Europe Observatory, Food & Water Europe, Friends of the Earth Europe e Greenpeace.

Os investigadores garantem que estes 251 milhões de euros são apenas a ponta do iceberg, uma vez que, em alguns anos, as empresas não declararam o valor gasto – trata-se de um registo voluntário. Além disso, o relatório não abrange os gastos em lobbying relativamente a parlamentos ou instituições nacionais.
https://executivedigest.sapo.pt/gigantes-dos-combustiveis-fosseis-gastam-251-milhoes-em-lobbying/


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 15:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 11:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2019 às 15:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 18:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2019 às 22:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2019 às 09:40)




----------



## camrov8 (30 Out 2019 às 13:22)

https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...rmacoes-que-nao-sao-verdadeiras-11460905.html. 
e já agora a agricultura biológica so permite  estrume animal para adubar se por um colapso manhoso deixássemos de comer carne como de onde viria o adubo . 
http://theconversation.com/going-en...d-emissions-up-70-in-england-and-wales-125656


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 17:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 11:35)




----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2019 às 14:43)

https://euobserver.com/environment/146494


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 17:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 13:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 23:11)

*Climate change could end mortgages as we know them*

BY IRINA IVANOVA

NOVEMBER 8, 2019 / 11:51 AM / MONEYWATCH



Climate change could punch a hole through the financial system by making 30-year home mortgages — the lifeblood of the American housing market — effectively unobtainable in entire regions across parts of the U.S.

That's what the future could look like without policy to address climate change, according to the latest research from the Federal Reserve Bank of San Francisco. The bank is considering these and other risks on Friday in an unprecedented conference on the economics of climate change.

For the financial sector, adapting to climate change isn't just an issue of improving their market share. "It is a function of where there will be a market at all," wrote Jesse Keenan, a scholar who studies climate adaptation, in the Fed's introduction.

U.S. taxpayers are at risk for homes threatened by climate change
Climate change could deliver a $4 trillion hit to the financial system
California fire insurance premiums pricing out homeowners
No more mortgages?
The housing market doesn't yet factor in the risk of climate change, which is already affecting many areas of the U.S., including flood-prone coastal communities, agricultural regions and parts of the country vulnerable to wildfires. In California, for instance, 50,000 homeowners can't get property or casualty insurance because of the increased risk to their homes.
...
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/climate-change-could-end-mortgages-as-we-know-them/


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2019 às 10:59)

*Cloud formation may be linked to cosmic rays*
https://www.nature.com/news/2011/110824/full/news.2011.504.html

https://coldclimatechange.com/winter-has-arrived-months-early/


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2019 às 11:09)

Wisemaps disse:


> Já se esperava..
> 
> https://coldclimatechange.com/winter-has-arrived-months-early/



Por acaso a Escandinávia tem tido um frio bastante interessante nos últimos dias. Mas há mais mundo.

Vê lá este gráfico de igualmente céticos:







Ridículo, este excerto do artigo. Não é?



> The head of the Space Research section of the Russian Academy of Science, Professor Khabibullo Abdussamatov, in 2006, issued a press release, warning that the world should prepare for imminent global cooling. He predicted that the *next ice age would start in 2012 – 2015*, and would likely peak around 2055. He was looking to the most obvious reason global cooling is happening—the sun.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2019 às 11:22)

O Tempo o dirá.

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...west-east-south-cold-temperatures/2518984001/

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...or-nearly-150-million-people-next-week/621837


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2019 às 11:24)

Wisemaps disse:


> O Tempo o dirá.
> 
> https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...west-east-south-cold-temperatures/2518984001/



Os EUA sempre tiveram episódios de frio severo. A Escandinávia e a Rússia também. Mas quando ar frio desce, ar quente tende a subir em latitude. Já viste as anomalias (positivas) de temperatura no ártico? Não me parece mas ainda vais a tempo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 11:28)

Orion disse:


> Os EUA sempre tiveram episódios de frio severo. A Escandinávia e a Rússia também. Mas quando ar frio desce, ar quente tende a subir em latitude. Já viste as anomalias (positivas) de temperatura no ártico? Não me parece mas ainda vais a tempo.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2019 às 12:53)

Interessantes artigos científicos:





*Revealing interior temperature of Antarctic ice sheet*
http://www.esa.int/Applications/Obs...g_interior_temperature_of_Antarctic_ice_sheet

*How aerosols affect our climate*
https://environment.yale.edu/news/article/how-aerosols-affect-our-climate/

*The Artic Ocean warms from below*
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1029/2012GL050890

*Stormquakes*
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2019GL084217

*Fulgurites: When Lightning Strikes Sand, Magic is Formed*
http://www.geologyin.com/2014/06/amazing-fulgurites.html


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2019 às 18:45)

*The amplified Arctic warming in the recent decades may have been overestimated by CMIP5 models*
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2019GL084385


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 19:50)




----------



## 1337 (11 Nov 2019 às 21:42)

É sempre assim, quando aqui o tempo fica gelado, o ar quente parece que tende sempre a subir para a Europa do Norte. Coincidência ou algo mais?


----------



## irpsit (11 Nov 2019 às 23:17)

1337 disse:


> É sempre assim, quando aqui o tempo fica gelado, o ar quente parece que tende sempre a subir para a Europa do Norte. Coincidência ou algo mais?



Normal. A jet stream desce ate Uk, France, Espanha e Portugal trazendo ar frio.
E tem que subir pelo outro lado, trazendo ar quente ao leste europeu.

Uma jet stream que faz mais subidas e descidas do que o habitual e resultante da diminuicao do gradiente de temperature entre os Tropicos e os Polos.
Algo causado pelo aquecimento da temperatura global.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2019 às 23:18)

*Deputados da comissão de Ambiente aprovam vinda de Greta a Portugal*

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...ente-aprovam-vinda-de-greta-a-portugal-512554

 Será que vão fazer greve às aulas? Será que vai ser feriado nacional?


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2019 às 23:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Deputados da comissão de Ambiente aprovam vinda de Greta a Portugal*
> 
> https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...ente-aprovam-vinda-de-greta-a-portugal-512554
> 
> Será que vão fazer greve às aulas? Será que vai ser feriado nacional?


Devia ser feriado...


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Nov 2019 às 23:35)

*New findings on nitrous oxide emissions from northern trees surprised scientists*
https://www.helsinki.fi/en/news/lif...ions-from-northern-trees-surprised-scientists





The chambers attached to trees were used to measure the greenhouse gas N2O emissions in this study.


*Coupled Modes of North Atlantic Ocean‐Atmosphere Variability and the Onset of the Little Ice Age*
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2019GL084350

" A leading mode of broad‐scale moisture variability is characterized by distinct patterns of North Atlantic atmosphere circulation and sea surface temperatures. We infer a negative phase of the North Atlantic Oscillation and colder Atlantic sea surface temperatures in the middle of the fifteenth century, coincident with weaker solar irradiance and prior to strong volcanic forcing associated with the early Little Ice Age."

No actual biénio 2019-2020, o actual Mínimo Solar do ciclo 24 e o aumento de actividade vulcânica que se tem verificado este ano será interessante acompanhar a evolução climática nos próximos anos. Independentemente do "forçamento antropogénico".


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Nov 2019 às 00:42)

*Could a future “Grand Solar Minimum” like the Maunder Minimum stop global warming?*
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/grl.50361


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2019 às 20:43)

Pondo em perspetiva...


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2019 às 21:06)

*Russian Arctic Island Temperatures Hit Record Highs *

*Russian Scientists Reveal First Photos of Massive Arctic Methane Fountain*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 13:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 10:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 11:42)

*Conselho de Veneza rejeitou medidas para combater as alterações climáticas e logo a seguir a sala ficou inundada*

16.11.2019 às 10h17

*Situa-se no no Grande Canal da cidade e foi inundado pela primeira vez logo depois da sessão em que foram chumbadas as propostas para combater as mudanças climáticas.*
*...   http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...maticas-e-logo-a-seguir-a-sala-ficou-inundada*


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2019 às 13:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Conselho de Veneza rejeitou medidas para combater as alterações climáticas e logo a seguir a sala ficou inundada*
> 
> 16.11.2019 às 10h17
> 
> ...



Fazem de tudo para venderem a todo o custo, o produto alterações climáticas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 13:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fazem de tudo para venderem a todo o custo, o produto alterações climáticas.


Como assim, é imaginação? Não existe?


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2019 às 13:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Como assim, é imaginação? Não existe?



O caso nem é esse, se leres com atenção o meu post, certamente chegarás à mesma conclusão do que eu.

Mas, vou explicar-te: Segundo o título da notícia, o Conselho de Veneza chumbou as medidas para combater as alterações climáticas e de seguida a sala fica inundada, se isto não é vender um produto a toda a força é o quê? Na volta, se tivessem aprovado as medidas para combater as alterações climáticas, a sala já não ficaria inundada , foi isso que eu quis dizer.

Na volta, foi castigo divino se tivessem aprovado as águas recuavam.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 13:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O caso nem é esse, se leres com atenção o meu post, certamente chegarás à mesma conclusão do que eu.
> 
> Mas, vou explicar-te: Segundo o título da notícia, o Conselho de Veneza chumbou as medidas para combater as alterações climáticas e de seguida a sala fica inundada, se isto não é vender um produto a toda a força é o quê? Na volta, se tivessem aprovado as medidas para combater as alterações climáticas, a sala já não ficaria inundada , foi isso que eu quis dizer.
> 
> Na volta, foi castigo divino se tivessem aprovado as águas recuavam.


Claro que ficava inundada na mesma. Queres dizer que o título é um bocado sensacionalista/estúpido... ok fico mais descansado!
Como diz o outro, karma is a bitch!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Nov 2019 às 14:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Conselho de Veneza rejeitou medidas para combater as alterações climáticas e logo a seguir a sala ficou inundada*
> 
> 16.11.2019 às 10h17
> 
> ...



Italianos com água pelo 'pescoço'? A vida é mesmo tramada. Às vezes parece que está escondida numa esquina, sorrateira, à espera de te apanhar distraído para te mostrar como pode ser irónica.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Nov 2019 às 14:33)

é propaganda barata e feita para vender, as inundações em Veneza são recorrentes, existe uma espécie de piada que quem lá vai deve levar um par de galochas  a cidade até tem umas estruturas que se montam rapidamente para se andar por cima , e ja há muito que andam a estudar medidas para o travar as inundações . Se a Argélia aprovar medidas de combata a "CRISE CLIMATICA" vão passar a ter florestas tropicais. Diabos hoje em dia é tudo branco ou preto e a malta do aquecimento esta tão extremada quando os que negam se um sitio esta 0.000000000000000000000000000001ºc mais quente que meia duzia de medições é logo alterações climaticas. são tão otarios como o Trump quando o ano passado durante um grande nevão perguntou onde estava o aquecimento


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 14:39)

camrov8 disse:


> é propaganda barata e feita para vender, as inundações em Veneza são recorrentes, existe uma espécie de piada que quem lá vai deve levar um par de galochas  a cidade até tem umas estruturas que se montam rapidamente para se andar por cima , e ja há muito que andam a estudar medidas para o travar as inundações . Se a Argélia aprovar medidas de combata a "CRISE CLIMATICA" vão passar a ter florestas tropicais. Diabos hoje em dia é tudo branco ou preto e a malta do aquecimento esta tão extremada quando os que negam se um sitio esta 0.000000000000000000000000000001ºc mais quente que meia duzia de medições é logo alterações climaticas. são tão otarios como o Trump quando o ano passado durante um grande nevão perguntou onde estava o aquecimento


Qual foi a parte que não leste? Eu vou citar...*"foi inundado pela primeira vez"...*
Toda a gente sabe que em Veneza este tipo de inundação é frequente, mas não desta magnitude.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Nov 2019 às 14:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Qual foi a parte que não leste? Eu vou citar...*"foi inundado pela primeira vez"...*
> Toda a gente sabe que em Veneza este tipo de inundação é frequente, mas não desta magnitude.


tipico nunca como agora, Australia sempre teve incêndios catastróficos (mas lá o eucalipto sempre é autóctone) mas nunca nesta magnitude nunca nada foi igual ao que é hoje porque estão para vir as pragas do Egipto


----------



## camrov8 (16 Nov 2019 às 14:48)

são como o professor chibanga e as profecias autorrealizadas é fazer previsões que são certas ou para uma altura que não se pode descortinar , continuo a dizer se nada se passa-se tudo normal


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 14:52)

camrov8 disse:


> são como o professor chibanga e as profecias autorrealizadas é fazer previsões que são certas ou para uma altura que não se pode descortinar , continuo a dizer se nada se passa-se tudo normal


Quando quiseres deixar de fazer figura de parvo e quiseres discutir decentemente avisa...


----------



## camrov8 (16 Nov 2019 às 14:55)

doí não doí quando não se tem argumentos por onde seguir


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 15:03)

camrov8 disse:


> doí não doí quando não se tem argumentos por onde seguir


Mas doí o quê? Não existem argumentos? Chama-se ciência tão somente. É deveras triste quando se mistura política com ciência. Cada uma é uma, porquê misturar? 
O aquecimento global até ver é um facto e está em evolução, não em retracção. Onde é que tens factos que provem o contrário?


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 15:05)

Infelizmente o aquecimento global é tão claro que dá vontade de chorar!


----------



## camrov8 (16 Nov 2019 às 15:23)

sim o clima esta a mudar nunca o neguei, naturalmente o nosso planeta não é uma rocha estéril e imutável, desde que existe ciência que descrevem a evolução do clima e como já referi  os cientistas  concordam que estamos a sair de uma era glaciar e que logo o planeta esta a aquecer que estamos a acelerar com toda a poluição é certo mas que a tendência de aquecimento é natural mesmo que nunca tivesse e existido revolução industrial,


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2019 às 15:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Qual foi a parte que não leste? Eu vou citar...*"foi inundado pela primeira vez"...*
> Toda a gente sabe que em Veneza este tipo de inundação é frequente, mas não desta magnitude.



Estranho ter sido inundado pela 1ª vez, uma vez que em 1966 houve um registo de maré 7 cm mais alta. Pode ser por a cidade estar a afundar paulatinamente.
Misturar a situação de Veneza com as alterações climáticas é estúpido. Houve uma maré mais alta, que coincidiu com uma situação de vento forte de Este, nada mais. Espera-se que com o fim das obras do projecto MOSE em 2021 a cidade fique protegida contra as marés altas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 15:38)

camrov8 disse:


> sim o clima esta a mudar nunca o neguei, naturalmente o nosso planeta não é uma rocha estéril e imutável, desde que existe ciência que descrevem a evolução do clima e como já referi  os cientistas  concordam que estamos a sair de uma era glaciar e que logo o planeta esta a aquecer que estamos a acelerar com toda a poluição é certo mas que a tendência de aquecimento é natural mesmo que nunca tivesse e existido revolução industrial,


Mas se concordas com o aquecimento global qual é a questão? 
Isto serve para seguir este fenómeno. Eu acredito que seja por razões geológicas+antropogénicas, mas não me pus a discutir se é ou não.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 15:40)

David sf disse:


> Estranho ter sido inundado pela 1ª vez, uma vez que em 1966 houve um registo de maré 7 cm mais alta. Pode ser por a cidade estar a afundar paulatinamente.
> Misturar a situação de Veneza com as alterações climáticas é estúpido. Houve uma maré mais alta, que coincidiu com uma situação de vento forte de Este, nada mais. Espera-se que com o fim das obras do projecto MOSE em 2021 a cidade fique protegida contra as marés altas.


Eu limitei-me a postar o artigo, seja como for antigamente este fenómeno era muito menos frequente que agora...

Here are the highest acqua alta events on record in Venice:

194 cm (76.4”): November 4, 1966
189 cm (74.4”): November 12, 2019
166 cm (65.4”): December 22, 1979
158 cm (62.2”): February 1, 1986
156 cm (61.4”): October 29, 2018
156 cm (61.4”): December 1, 2008
154 cm (60.6"): November 15, 2019


----------



## irpsit (16 Nov 2019 às 17:38)

Nao ha relacao *directa *entre acontecimentos do tempo (como por exemplo, as cheias em Veneza ou UK, a heatwave na Europa de 2019, ou os fogos na Australia, ou os furacoes Vince,, Leslie, Lorenzo, Ophelia em Portugal), assim como nao ha relacao *directa *entre fumar e morrer de cancro do pulmao.

Porem sabe-se que fumar aumenta imenso as hipoteses de contrair cancro do pulmao.
E uma relacao indirecta de causalidade. A metereologia e um sistema caotico e complexo, portanto sensivel a pequenas variacoes em certas variaveis.

Tenho poucas duvidas que o aumento dos niveis de CO2 na atmosfera e um dos motivos pelos quais as heatwaves e as cheias tem sido mais frequentes (e por vezes ate mais severas), comparadas com registos historicos de centenas de anos. Tenho tambem poucas duvidas que a especie humana e em geral ainda estupida e medieval.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Nov 2019 às 18:21)

irpsit disse:


> Nao ha relacao *directa *entre acontecimentos do tempo (como por exemplo, as cheias em Veneza ou UK, a heatwave na Europa de 2019, ou os fogos na Australia, ou os furacoes Vince,, Leslie, Lorenzo, Ophelia em Portugal), assim como nao ha relacao *directa *entre fumar e morrer de cancro do pulmao.
> 
> Porem sabe-se que fumar aumenta imenso as hipoteses de contrair cancro do pulmao.
> E uma relacao indirecta de causalidade. A metereologia e um sistema caotico e complexo, portanto sensivel a pequenas variacoes em certas variaveis.
> ...


concordo mas não compreendo tanta antropofobia (especie humana e em geral ainda estupida e medieval)


----------



## irpsit (18 Nov 2019 às 20:01)

Pessoal, vejam esta ferramenta.

https://coastal.climatecentral.org/...turn_level=return_level_1&slr_model=kopp_2014

A ferramenta parece ser eficaz a prever a subida dos niveis do mar, e em especial que areas estao em risco, a cada ano, durante eventos de cheias.

2020, zonas em maior risco:
Europa:
- Partes consideraveis do Reino Unido, em especial a zona de *Lincolnshire *e a zona a nordeste de de *Sheffield *(curiosamente estas foram as zonas muito afectadas pelas cheias catastroficas de ha duas semanas atras)
- Partes consideraveis da *Holanda*, embora este pais ja tenha sistemas sofistificados de defesa do mar e para prevencao de cheias
- Partes do litoral frances, entre Nantes e Bordeaux, e a leste de *Calais*
- A outra zona bastante afectada na Europa é *Veneza *em Italia
- Em *Portugal *o risco é reduzido, e afecta em especial a zona de Aveiro e a Ria Formosa, mas tambem a margem sul (incluindo a zona do novo aeroporto), certas zonas do estuario do Sado e Montemor o Novo.

Em Africa, as cidades mais afectadas parecem ser *Beira em Mocambique* (curiosamente tambem afectada por cheias catastroficas em 2019) e Alexandria, no Egipto.

Nas Americas, *New Orleans* é das cidades mais afectadas (observamos isso durante o Katrina). *Miami *tambem é outra cidade afectada (mas ja sofre com isso regularmente)

A Asia é o continente que vai potencialmente ter mais problemas. Zonas muito afectadas incluem: *Bangladesh*, Calcuta, *Bangkok *(cidade ja parcialmente inundavel). a mega cidade de *Shanghai*, a zona perto de Macau, duas partes com bastante populacao no *Vietname*, certas zonas da Indonésia como *Jakarta *(cidade que ja esta a ser inundada), e algumas cidades japonesas (como Nagoya e Osaka)

Shanghai parece ser um alvo consideravel, dado que fica na rota de supertufoes.

Varias das zonas acima mencionadas foram severamente afectadas e destruidas em anos recentes (e em especial em 2019). Portanto as previsoes da ferramenta até sao bastante correctas.


----------



## David sf (18 Nov 2019 às 20:21)

É o cruzamento de um modelo digital do terreno com bastante resolução (e algum erro, por exemplo na zona de Santo Amaro em Oeiras, onde moro, o mapa de inundação não faz sentido, parte da marginal fica de baixo de água, a praia fica quase toda à tona) com o nível médio do mar previsto para o futuro. Naturalmente, as zonas que actualmente já sofrem com problemas de maré estão nas zonas mais afectadas caso o nível médio do mar suba.


----------



## dahon (18 Nov 2019 às 22:30)

irpsit disse:


> Pessoal, vejam esta ferramenta.
> 
> https://coastal.climatecentral.org/...turn_level=return_level_1&slr_model=kopp_2014
> 
> ...


Por acaso há uns dias li que a ESA vai lançar no próximo ano o Sentinel-6 para observação topografia do nível dos oceanos. Posteriormente a informação será adicionada ao projeto Copernicus.



> Records show that, on average, global sea level rose by 3.2 mm a year between 1993 and 2018, but hidden within this average is the fact that the rate of rise has been accelerating over the last few years. Taking measurements of the height of the sea surface is essential to monitoring this worrying trend – and the Sentinel-6 mission is on the way to being ready to do just this.



Fonte: http://www.esa.int/Applications/Observing_the_Earth/Copernicus/Sentinel-6


----------



## camrov8 (19 Nov 2019 às 17:18)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Nov 2019 às 19:01)

*Discovery of rare lava lake on remote sub-Antarctic island*
http://www.geologypage.com/2019/07/discovery-of-rare-lava-lake-on-remote-sub-antarctic-island.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 19:10)




----------



## GSM2046 (21 Nov 2019 às 01:46)

*CMIP5 Fails to Reproduce Eurasian Cooling*
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1911/1911.08178.pdf

*Huge tsunami hit Oman 1,000 years ago*
https://www.uni-bonn.de/news/289-2019


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 09:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 17:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 19:19)




----------



## GSM2046 (26 Nov 2019 às 19:00)

*Realistic quasi-biennial oscillation variability in historical and decadal hindcast simulations using CMIP6 forcing*
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/epdf/10.1029/2019GL084878


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2019 às 16:07)

*Germany's average temperature has risen 1.5 degrees: report*
A new report has revealed the extent to which Germany has already been
affected by climate change. Temperatures have risen markedly in the past
five years, and it is expected to get worse.
Nov 26:
https://www.dw.com/en/germanys-average-temperature-has-risen-15-degrees-report/a-51415851


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Nov 2019 às 21:38)

*Over 3º C of Warming with Paris Climate Agreement*
https://www.patreon.com/posts/over-3-c-of-with-31879263


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 15:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 15:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 15:56)




----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2019 às 13:19)

Hoje é mais um dia de parolada:

*Clima: Milhares e jovens protestam nas ruas de Lisboa em defesa do planeta*

https://lifestyle.sapo.pt/vida-e-ca...estam-nas-ruas-de-lisboa-em-defesa-do-planeta

Este pequeno excerto da notícia é fabuloso: "*Beatriz Farelo, uma jovem de 20 anos que está a fazer Erasmus na República Checa, esteve a organizar do protesto de hoje por videochamada. Antecipou a viagem de regresso a casa para poder estar presente e contou à Lusa que a grande missão de hoje é conseguir mobilizar gente para a Conferência das Nações Unidas sobre Alterações Climáticas (COP25), que começa na segunda-feira em Madrid."*

Assim, vale a pena lutar, exijo isto e aquilo e a seguir vou fazer uma viagem de avião que já fiz o meu papel que foi ir para a rua fazer barulho, porque desde que não afecte a minha vida está tudo bem. 

Aliás, se estão tão preocupados com o ambiente, como é que trocam de telemóvel praticamente todos os anos, sai um modelo novo e vai tudo a correr a comprar, se usassem os equipamentos electrónicos até ao fim da sua vida útil haveria muito menos exploração de recursos, como o lítio que é utilizado pela bateria dos telemóveis.
Já agora, fazem tanta manifestação, mas não vejo ninguém a criticar a exploração de lítio em Portugal?  Na volta, isso não interessa e já não tem consequências ambientais, são mesmo parolos.


----------



## VimDePantufas (29 Nov 2019 às 13:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje é mais um dia de parolada:
> 
> *Clima: Milhares e jovens protestam nas ruas de Lisboa em defesa do planeta*
> 
> ...



Perfeito !


----------



## GSM2046 (29 Nov 2019 às 14:48)

*FORESTS FACE CLIMATE CHANGE TUG OF WAR*
https://unews.utah.edu/tug-of-war/


----------



## dahon (29 Nov 2019 às 15:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aliás, se estão tão preocupados com o ambiente, como é que trocam de telemóvel praticamente todos os anos, sai um modelo novo e vai tudo a correr a comprar, se usassem os equipamentos electrónicos até ao fim da sua vida útil haveria muito menos exploração de recursos, como o lítio que é utilizado pela bateria dos telemóveis.
> Já agora, fazem tanta manifestação, mas não vejo ninguém a criticar a exploração de lítio em Portugal?  Na volta, isso não interessa e já não tem consequências ambientais, são mesmo parolos.



O lítio dos telemóveis é o menos problemático, até porque pode ser reciclado, já os minerais de terras raras que são usados nos componentes e baterias são mais problemáticos. Hoje já existem empresas de reciclagem do lítio das baterias cujo problema é a falta de matéria prima, só agora com o fim de vida das baterias das primeiras gerações de carros eléctricos é que começam a fazer um upscale da sua actividade.   

A mim, esta questão da exploração do lítio começa a ter uns ligeiros tiques que me fazem lembrar Foz Côa (barragem). Queremos o desenvolvimento do interior mas depois quando a oportunidade surge, aparecem sempre os pseudo ambientalistas com argumento infundados e completamente desproporcionados usando sempre a mesma tática de algumas ideologias questionáveis,o medo. Obviamente que se o impacto ambiental superar qualquer beneficio para a economia local, então não deve ser feito. Mas estas campanhas de medo sem que os estudos tenham sido feitos é mau demais.

No fundo achar que a descarbonização da economia não irá ter impactos ambientais é pura ignorância, mas achar que a situação actual é sustentável... já é impossível adjectivar.


----------



## meteo (1 Dez 2019 às 18:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje é mais um dia de parolada:
> 
> *Clima: Milhares e jovens protestam nas ruas de Lisboa em defesa do planeta*
> 
> ...



Esse argumento que estão a manifestar-se, mas compram telemóveis novos, não faz muito sentido. Por esse prisma também podíamos referir que "ah mas andam de automóvel" ou "Fazem lixo e por isso estão a interferir também"
E então? Só se deixarem de existir é que os manifestantes vão ter influência nula.

Nunca percebi esta indignação contra manifestantes em prol de uma causa que não ha duvidas que existe, a nossa influência no aquecimento global que se tem visto. Estranho seria se fossem a uma manifestação a afirmar que todo este aquecimento é apenas devido a causas naturais, e que nós nao temos qualquer influência.
Aí já não haveria problema, não é? Porque estavam a ser coerentes? Poluem, compram telemóveis, mas pelo menos defendiam que tudo isso não afetaria em nada o planeta.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2019 às 21:35)

> November’s globally-averaged, bulk-layer atmospheric temperature anomaly of +0.55°C (+0.99°F) represented the warmest November reading of the past 41 Novembers in our satellite record.



 https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/2019/NOVEMBER2019/GTR_201911Nov_1.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 16:21)




----------



## GSM2046 (4 Dez 2019 às 11:00)

*Snowmageddon Around the World: Meters of Snow in California – Europe’s Exceptional Snowfall Continues – Japan, Canada and China Winter Storm Alerts*
https://strangesounds.org/2019/11/snow-winter-weather-usa-canada-japan-china-europe-videos.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 19:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 19:57)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2019 às 21:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



A última vez que tinha 'visto' uma adolescente mexer tanto com homens adultos foi a Lolita do Nabokov...


----------



## 1337 (4 Dez 2019 às 21:16)

Mais um Novembro frio. Caramba, este aquecimento global está muito fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Dez 2019 às 21:20)

1337 disse:


> Mais um Novembro frio. Caramba, este aquecimento global está muito fraco.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pu...velmente-quente-desde-ha-registos-1896002/amp

Ainda não percebi, como é que ainda não entenderam que o aquecimento é *global*, e não no nosso quintal.
Que o planeta está aquecer, não há dúvidas disso e não me venham com teorias , só por 1 mês ter sido frio.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2019 às 21:34)

Bom, a explicação até é bem simples. Nos últimos anos o anticiclone tem adotado uma configuração favorável à adveção de ar frio para a PI (em detrimento dos Balcãs).





Contudo, não percebo a festa. Como publiquei anteriormente, o anticiclone tem 'compensado' em Dezembro com um colossal bloqueio.

Quando não há vontade em tentar perceber a dinâmica da atmosfera, não vale a pena estar a constantemente a repetir a mesma coisa. É a vida.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

Orion disse:


> Quando não há vontade em tentar perceber a dinâmica da atmosfera, não vale a pena estar a constantemente a repetir a mesma coisa. É a vida.



Vou até simplificar...

Como se pode falar em seca em Portugal continental quando no boletim do IPMA diz que houve uma anomalia positiva na precipitação?

Já dá para perceber?


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Dez 2019 às 21:38)

Orion disse:


> Bom, a explicação até é bem simples. Nos últimos anos o anticiclone tem adotado uma configuração favorável à adveção de ar frio para a PI (em detrimento dos Balcãs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não percebem, nem vão perceber, assim que há 1 mês frio, questionam logo o aquecimento global.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Dez 2019 às 22:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não percebem, nem vão perceber, assim que há 1 mês frio, questionam logo o aquecimento global.


da mesma maneira que qualquer tempestade é associada ao aquecimento global, da para um lado como para o outro


----------



## rozzo (4 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

camrov8 disse:


> da mesma maneira que qualquer tempestade é associada ao aquecimento global, da para um lado como para o outro


Negas portanto que haja aquecimento? 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (4 Dez 2019 às 23:53)

rozzo disse:


> Negas portanto que haja aquecimento?
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


não me lembro de ter escrito que negava o aquecimento , mas mostra o post onde escrevi


----------



## camrov8 (5 Dez 2019 às 00:18)

mas para recapitular
o planeta esta a aquecer à 20000 anos,
o oceano esta a subir a 20000 anos 
os glaciares estão a recuar a 20000 anos 
desde que os furacões são catalogados a sua força e periodicidade não cresceu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vem a greta que so temos até 2025 para travar o quer que seja, ora na historia do planeta só dois eventos mudaram o planeta de um dia para o outro o impacto que criou a lua e o que dizimou os dinossauros todos os restantes levaram milénios , depois as mentiras tipo a amazonia é o pulmão do planeta  quando nem 5% das emissões de oxigénio veem de lá


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2019 às 01:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não percebem, nem vão perceber, assim que há 1 mês frio, questionam logo o aquecimento global.


Para muitos, só há aquecimento global caso haja algo que tenha a ver com o calor. O padrão dominante este mês permitiu que fosse a Península Ibérica a ter um tempo mais fresco, mas noutros pontos da Europa (por exemplo) já foi diferente. Meses mais frios e meses mais quentes, sempre houve, mas estes últimos são cada vez mais frequentes. No entanto, quanto às anomalias positivas, nunca vejo grande comentários. 

Infelizmente o Trump não está sozinho nisto...
Basta os Estados Unidos serem afetados por uma onda de frio, para o mesmo começar a questionar o AG. Enfim, é o que temos!


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2019 às 07:08)

1337 disse:


> Mais um Novembro frio. Caramba, este aquecimento global está muito fraco.


Isto é a gozar, certo?
Que uma pessoa comum diga isso, tudo bem. Agora neste fórum...
Não é preciso explicar que com um padrão de vento Norte em Novembro, temos frio, certo? Haja ou não haja aquecimento global.
Já só falta dizeres que a terra é plana.


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Dez 2019 às 09:40)

meteo disse:


> Isto é a gozar, certo?
> Que uma pessoa comum diga isso, tudo bem. Agora neste fórum...
> Não é preciso explicar que com um padrão de vento Norte em Novembro, temos frio, certo? Haja ou não haja aquecimento global.
> Já só falta dizeres que a terra é plana.



Bom dia,
Há muitos, diria bastantes anos que sigo este fórum do qual muito gosto, não sou nem pró nem contra o aquecimento global, no entanto devo dizer que respeito todos os posts de todos oe membros que neste fórum fazem o quel ele é, grande.
Logo, nem por sombras acho o sue post com alguma lógica, devo dizer que todos temos cabeça e pensamos quer seja para o bem quer para o mal,.
Ainda bem que assim é.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2019 às 09:59)

O aquecimento global é factual! Não dá para negar, está a acontecer! As temperaturas médias estão a subir e o gelo polar está a derreter. Na minha opinião, embora não o consiga provar, penso que o aquecimento global é um fenómeno que já estava a acontecer naturalmente antes da industrialização, mas o aumento das emissões provocadas pelas actividades humanas está a potenciar e acelerar esse aquecimento.


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2019 às 10:01)

camrov8 disse:


> mas para recapitular



Vou. Algumas coisas certamente já leste mas deliberadamente ignoras. Infelizmente também faz parte do processo.



camrov8 disse:


> o planeta esta a aquecer à 20000 anos,



Há 20.000 anos atrás quantos humanos havia na Terra? É porque gostas de abordar as alterações climáticas de forma isolada mas na verdade é irrealista fazer isso. Usas semelhante generalização porque te é conveniente.



camrov8 disse:


> o oceano esta a subir a 20000 anos
> os glaciares estão a recuar a 20000 anos



Quantas cidades estão em risco de serem inundadas?

Quantos milhões dependem dos glaciares para manterem a sua subsistência?

No caso de ainda não teres percebido, a subida do nível do mar e a existência dos glaciares é essencial para todas as comunidades criadas na costa ou nas imediações das montanhas. Muitos dos rios que permitiram a expansão de enormes metrópoles também dependem da precipitação e/ou glaciares das montanhas.



camrov8 disse:


> desde que os furacões são catalogados a sua força e periodicidade não cresceu



Nos últimos - poucos - anos a intensidade de alguns ciclones tropicais tem sido anormalmente elevada (não me parece que seja necessário identificá-los), algo que não é devidamente identificado nessa imagem. Mas sim, ainda há muito que aprender. Mais abaixo vou voltar a esse tipo de generalizações (as tais que te são convenientes mas irrealistas).



camrov8 disse:


> vem a greta que so temos até 2025 para travar o quer que seja, ora na historia do planeta só dois eventos mudaram o planeta de um dia para o outro o impacto que criou a lua e o que dizimou os dinossauros todos os restantes levaram milénios , depois as mentiras tipo a amazonia é o pulmão do planeta quando nem 5% das emissões de oxigénio veem de lá



Volto novamente às generalizações que te convêm.

Para começar é parcialmente falso. As erupções dos vulcões mais massivos que existem na Terra mudam rapidamente o planeta durante muitos anos. Quando uma acontecer haverá um sofrimento humano bíblico (isso se ainda existirmos).

Acrescento que as falsidades são expressadas pelos 2 lados. Quer o lado que apregoa o desastre iminente quer o lado (o teu) que publica cartas do clima passado (novamente) ignorando convenientemente a complexidade da interação dos humanos com o ambiente. Contudo, tendo em conta as discrepâncias no desenvolvimento económico dos diversos países e a quantidade de pessoas que existem, os avisos catastrofistas fazem sentido. Está-se a propor algo dantesco e, infelizmente, impossível de se concretizar a curto prazo.

Acredito que muita malta opina no tópico do AG (quer a favor quer contra) nunca se deu ao trabalho de ver dados em quantidade suficiente. Não é difícil encontrar mas como estou numa de serviço público, aqui está.

Os humanos nem sempre emitiram quantidades colossais de CO2 para a atmosfera. É um fenómeno relativamente recente e até já se vê muita coisa.












Quando a ONU fala em aquecimento acima dos 3º, não está propriamente a inventar. Está a fazer uma projeção com base na previsão do crescimento das emissões de CO2 (e da física utilizada nos modelos). Se vai ser tudo certinho até à última décima de grau? Dificilmente. A atmosfera não funciona de forma linear. Mas não é possível ignorar o problema.


----------



## meteo (5 Dez 2019 às 11:05)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Bom dia,
> Há muitos, diria bastantes anos que sigo este fórum do qual muito gosto, não sou nem pró nem contra o aquecimento global, no entanto devo dizer que respeito todos os posts de todos oe membros que neste fórum fazem o quel ele é, grande.
> Logo, nem por sombras acho o sue post com alguma lógica, devo dizer que todos temos cabeça e pensamos quer seja para o bem quer para o mal,.
> Ainda bem que assim é.



Bom dia,

Tem toda a razão. Apesar de achar surpreendente ainda haver alguém que goste de meteorologia/climatologia, com duvidas em relação a esta questão, deve haver por aqui alguma moderação nas palavras. E por isso, mea culpa.

Acho surpreendente principalmente nós ligados a esta ciência, o facto de se desprezar algo tão simples como.. Se praticamente todos os cientistas ligados a esta área, indicam pelos seus estudos, que há influência do homem no aquecimento do clima, convêm acreditar nos tais estudos. Não são 20%, nem 40%, são praticamente 100%, portanto desvalorizar isto, é desvalorizar completamente a qualidade da ciência e de milhares de cientistas em todo o mundo.

Depois ainda há algo tão simples como isto:

1- Comprovada a elevada correlação entre o aumento do CO2 e o aumento da temperatura.
2- Comprovado o aumento abismal das concentrações de CO2 nas últimas décadas, com influência humana. Esse aumento tão rápido e tão intenso nunca foi observado na história do planeta.

Conclusão: Temos influência no aquecimento global (Não local).

Isto é algo que me parece perfeitamente lógico, mesmo sem ler qualquer artigo cientifico. Isto só para o C02, sem falar dos outros gases com efeito de estufa. Depois de ler vários artigos, fica ainda mais óbvio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 11:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pu...velmente-quente-desde-ha-registos-1896002/amp
> 
> Ainda não percebi, como é que ainda não entenderam que o aquecimento é *global*, e não no nosso quintal.
> Que o planeta está aquecer, não há dúvidas disso e não me venham com teorias , só por 1 mês ter sido frio.


E não é só isso, apesar da média das temp globais ir aumentando, também vai aumentando o número de eventos extremos que podem ser tanto de calor, frio, chuva, vento... não é por haver aquecimento global que não podem haver eventos extremos frios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 11:24)

MSantos disse:


> O aquecimento global é factual! Não dá para negar, está a acontecer! As temperaturas médias estão a subir e o gelo polar está a derreter. Na minha opinião, embora não o consiga provar, penso que o aquecimento global é um fenómeno que já estava a acontecer naturalmente antes da industrialização, mas o aumento das emissões provocadas pelas actividades humanas está a potenciar e acelerar esse aquecimento.


Claro! Aqui a única questão que se pode discutir é se o aquecimento é de origem meramente humana ou endógena/exógena.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Dez 2019 às 12:21)

e tu queres  o que um clima estacionário estas com azar pois em momento nenhum o clima se mantém por muito tempo, 
o Sahara já  foi uma floresta tropical o que é que achas que quem lá vivia pensou quando começou a ficar mais seco e seco, já agora diz-me como paras um fenómeno geoclimatico que esta em marcha desde do fim da era glacial,


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

camrov8 disse:


> e tu queres  o que um clima estacionário estas com azar pois em momento nenhum o clima se mantém por muito tempo,
> o Sahara já  foi uma floresta tropical o que é que achas que quem lá vivia pensou quando começou a ficar mais seco e seco, já agora diz-me como paras um fenómeno geoclimatico que esta em marcha desde do fim da era glacial,


Uma coisa é a evolução natural do planeta, outra coisa são as alterações a essa evolução feitas pela actividade humana... para ti a actividade humana não tem consequências?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 12:27)

O problema aqui é tão só a política da direita radical trumpista que está cheia de medo das consequências económicas da diminuição do consumo de hidrocarbonetos... então recorrendo a uma série de mentiras, manipulação de massas e coagindo as agências americanas pretendem alterar e impedir a publicação dos dados que comprovam o aumento de temperatura global! Ciência é ciência porra!


----------



## camrov8 (5 Dez 2019 às 12:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O problema aqui é tão só a política da direita radical trumpista que está cheia de medo das consequências económicas da diminuição do consumo de hidrocarbonetos... então recorrendo a uma série de mentiras, manipulação de massas e coagindo as agências americanas pretendem alterar e impedir a publicação dos dados que comprovam o aumento de temperatura global! Ciência é ciência porra!


quanto ao trump ser uma besta isso é um dado adquirido e se o democratas não se entenderem estamos a caminho de outra ma surpresa


----------



## rozzo (5 Dez 2019 às 12:39)

camrov8 disse:


> não me lembro de ter escrito que negava o aquecimento , mas mostra o post onde escrevi



Ninguém pôs em dúvida que o clima da Terra tem ciclos próprios e tendências completamente independentes do Homem. Até de maior intensidade amplitude que a influência antropogénica.
A questão não é essa. 
Vou reformular:

Para ti, a atual taxa de aquecimento global não tem qualquer componente antropogénica?
Todas as alterações que estamos a presenciar são meramente ciclos naturais?


----------



## camrov8 (5 Dez 2019 às 12:57)

rozzo disse:


> Ninguém pôs em dúvida que o clima da Terra tem ciclos próprios e tendências completamente independentes do Homem. Até de maior intensidade amplitude que a influência antropogénica.
> A questão não é essa.
> Vou reformular:
> 
> ...


vou explicar  a minha visão do aquecimento global a grande fatia é resultado de fenómenos géoclimaticos  o que é inegável, o planeta esta a aquecer muito antes da revolução industrial, muitos glaciares desapareceram antes a sierra nevada em espanha tiinha um glaciar que desapareceu 1900. 
Que ha uma parte provocada pelo homem é verdade que temos de travar toda a poluição é verdade, agora aparece uma garota que diz que so temos até 2025 ou estamos perdidos e toda a gente a segue como uma nova Joana D'Arc é so extremista


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 13:03)

camrov8 disse:


> quanto ao trump ser uma besta isso é um dado adquirido e se o democratas não se entenderem estamos a caminho de outra ma surpresa


É por isso que misturar ciência e política, seja ela qual for dá sempre mau resultado! Seja como for, parece que estamos de acordo em que o aquecimento global está aqui, seja de que origem for. Logo temos que lidar com ele da melhor forma e fazer todos os esforços para ao menos tentar diminuir a trajectória de subida da temp média global.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2019 às 13:32)

camrov8 disse:


> vou explicar  a minha visão do aquecimento global a grande fatia é resultado de fenómenos géoclimaticos  o que é inegável, o planeta esta a aquecer muito antes da revolução industrial, muitos glaciares desapareceram antes a sierra nevada em espanha tiinha um glaciar que desapareceu 1900.
> Que ha uma parte provocada pelo homem é verdade que temos de travar toda a poluição é verdade, agora aparece uma garota que diz que so temos até 2025 ou estamos perdidos e toda a gente a segue como uma nova Joana D'Arc é so extremista


Mais uma vez referes que o aquecimento global é um ciclo do planeta, mas que está a ser potenciado pela ação humana. Concordo plenamente!!
Quanto ao resto...Olhemos para a situação atual de uma certa região do nosso país. Neste momento está-se à espera que os próximos meses possam repor alguma normalidade, mas e se isso não acontecer? É preciso acontecer algo de muito grave para se pensar duas vezes. Nos próximos anos, situações de seca como a atual vão ser cada vez mais recorrentes e isso é bastante evidente, mas não se pensa em nada para conseguir amenizar tais efeitos.  
O mesmo se pode dizer das temperaturas, como foi o caso do ano passado, em agosto, com temperaturas superiores a 40 graus durante quase 1 semana. Quanto a isso ninguém se manifestou, mas quanto ao verão fresco deste ano já foi o que foi e isto, pelo menos para mim, também é uma consequência do aquecimento global.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 14:07)

Não sei se tem a ver... mas é um dado que fica e mais um record quebrado.


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2019 às 14:22)

meteo disse:


> Isto é a gozar, certo?
> Que uma pessoa comum diga isso, tudo bem. Agora neste fórum...
> Não é preciso explicar que com um padrão de vento Norte em Novembro, temos frio, certo? Haja ou não haja aquecimento global.
> Já só falta dizeres que a terra é plana.



Infelizmente existem imensas pessoas que acreditam que a Terra é plana, especialmente na Europa e nos EUA (a teoria da terra plana e com entradas nos polos para o interior do planeta. Houve até quem organizasse expedicoes ao polo norte, em navios nucleares russos, para testar essa hipotese). 

A humanidade sempre teve esta tendencia para erros cognitivos e "biases", seja em coisas pequena como a apreciacao errada de riscos, seja em coisas grandes como acreditar na historia da Virgem Maria e a concepcao imaculada por Deus.

Claro que nao ajudamos, ao estimular nas criancas, a crenca no Pai Natal.

E historicamente, ha 500 anos atras, a Terra era o centro do universo e plana. Milenios depois de os Gregos saberem que a Terra era redonda ao observar os eclipses lunares.

Hoje em dia, existem imensas conspiracoes e fake news. O que é que isto nos diz acerca do estado de ignorancia da nossa sociedade moderna?
E claro, toda a gente diz ser especialista em climatologia, a explicar os graficos de temperatura e o modo como o CO2 actua ou nao actua no efeito de estufa, ou como o planeta esta a progedir para uma idade glacial. 

Sinceramente, acho que os autistas sao mais genuinos, do que a maioria da populacao, ja que por serem tao anti-sociais, nao tem quaisquer motivos sociais ou pessoais, para criarem um opiniao subjectiva, preferindo ao inves, focar-se exclusivamente em factos objectivos e racionais.

Claro que os autistas perdem imenso da riqueza  e beleza imensa da subjectividade humana, seja nas artes, no romance e na imaginacao. Mas com isto quero dizer, que Greta Thunberg, ao ser autista, é autentica no seu pensamento. Quem trabalhou com autistas, como eu, sabe bem o que isto quer dizer.

é muito simples. A maioria da populacao quando é confrontada com um diagnostico de cancro, recusa o diagnostico inicialmente. é um "bias" biologico, em recusar cenarios catastrofistas. E é isto que leva a maioria da populacao a rejeitar o cenario das mudancas climaticas.


----------



## Hawk (5 Dez 2019 às 15:05)

Não será melhor falar cada vez mais em alterações climáticas em vez de aquecimento global?


luismeteo3 disse:


> *É por isso que misturar ciência e política, seja ela qual for dá sempre mau resultado!* Seja como for, parece que estamos de acordo em que o aquecimento global está aqui, seja de que origem for. Logo temos que lidar com ele da melhor forma e fazer todos os esforços para ao menos tentar diminuir a trajectória de subida da temp média global.



É por isso que na minha opinião é errado colocar as coisas em termos de direita e esquerda como fizeste mais acima. No teu país, estão a desenvolver-se planos para construir um novo aeroporto na já lotada Lisboa. Toda a gente fala que Lisboa já é alvo de uma grande pressão turística (com impactos a vários níveis incluindo o ambiental), o novo aeroporto vai servir essencialmente para que a TAP possa aumentar o seu volume de negócio em trazer passageiros dos EUA/América do Sul com escala em Lisboa de 2 ou 3h até ao destino final na Europa ou em África.

Na prática, para o planeta, qual a diferença entre um* "estou-me nas tintas para o aquecimento global, vou construir um novo aeroporto porque a economia precisa deste boost"* e um *"estou muito preocupado com o aquecimento global, mas vou construir um novo aeroporto na mesma porque a economia precisa deste boost"*, Absolutamente nenhuma!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 15:38)

Hawk disse:


> Não será melhor falar cada vez mais em alterações climáticas em vez de aquecimento global?
> 
> 
> É por isso que na minha opinião é errado colocar as coisas em termos de direita e esquerda como fizeste mais acima. No teu país, estão a desenvolver-se planos para construir um novo aeroporto na já lotada Lisboa. Toda a gente fala que Lisboa já é alvo de uma grande pressão turística (com impactos a vários níveis incluindo o ambiental), o novo aeroporto vai servir essencialmente para que a TAP possa aumentar o seu volume de negócio em trazer passageiros dos EUA/América do Sul com escala em Lisboa de 2 ou 3h até ao destino final na Europa ou em África.
> ...


Quem é que está a trazer a política para aqui? Agora és tu! Sabes bem que o Trump e por conseguinte os Estados Unidos têm sido a grande força contra a ciência relativamente ao aquecimento global, e sim é aquecimento global o que se passa!
E para que conste sou contra o novo aeroporto em Lisboa, seja no Montijo ou outro sitio!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 15:41)

De uma vez por todas deixem a política fora da ciência e ponham os cientistas a falar!


----------



## Hawk (5 Dez 2019 às 15:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O problema aqui é tão só a política da direita radical trumpista que está cheia de medo das consequências económicas da diminuição do consumo de hidrocarbonetos... então recorrendo a uma série de mentiras, manipulação de massas e coagindo as agências americanas pretendem alterar e impedir a publicação dos dados que comprovam o aumento de temperatura global! Ciência é ciência porra!



Concordo em deixar a política de parte no que diz respeito a esta questão, mas foste tu que introduziste a questão no post acima.

Por isso tive de perguntar. Como o planeta vê acções em termos absolutos e não em termos relativos, qual a diferença entre ser a "direita" a construir um novo aeroporto ou a "esquerda" a construir um novo aeroporto? Tu podes ser contra, mas quem decide não é. E não foi o Trump que decidiu construir o aeroporto do Montijo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 15:47)

Hawk disse:


> Concordo em deixar a política de parte no que diz respeito a esta questão, mas foste tu que introduziste a questão no post acima.
> 
> Por isso tive de perguntar. Como o planeta vê acções em termos absolutos e não em termos relativos, qual a diferença entre ser a "direita" a construir um novo aeroporto ou a "esquerda" a construir um novo aeroporto? Tu podes ser contra, mas quem decide não é. E não foi o Trump que decidiu construir o aeroporto do Montijo...


Porquê trazer o aeroporto do montijo para aqui? Isso discute-se no seguimento respectivo.


----------



## Hawk (5 Dez 2019 às 15:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Porquê trazer o aeroporto do montijo para aqui? Isso discute-se no seguimento respectivo.



Porque a aviação é um dos grandes responsáveis pelas emissões que provocam as alterações climáticas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 15:52)

Hawk disse:


> Porque a aviação é um dos grandes responsáveis pelas emissões que provocam as alterações climáticas...


Pois por isso é que eu sou contra, mas aqui não é o sitio certo. No estado do país é melhor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 15:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 16:02)




----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Dez 2019 às 17:03)

Quem estudou ou percebe o mínimo de climatologia, sabe que a circulação atmosférica (e oceanica) é originalmente causada pela diferença de calor (reflectida na temperatura) entre o Equador e os polos, devido à diferença na quantidade de energia solar recebida à superfície. Como qualquer sistema físico, a tendência de resposta a esta "perturbação" é no sentido do equilibrio, ou seja, de transporte de energia do Equador para os polos. O meio para se dar esta "distribuição de energia" é precisamente a atmosfera e o oceano (num processo mais lento). Depois, a rotação da terra faz o resto e cria os tais sistemas ciclónicos/anticiclónicos, que geram também correntes verticais ascendentes/descendentes, resultando na formação de nebulosidade ou não. Grosseiramente é isto que se passa, mas é muito importante para perceber o que se pode passar com as alterações climáticas. Vou agora elaborar uma linha de raciocínio:

Os dados indicam claramente que a região do Ártico está a aquecer bem mais rápido que o restante planeta. Isto faz com que a diferença de temperatura (gradiente térmico) entre o polo norte e o Equador seja mais pequena. Isto por si só, aponta claramente num sentido que leva a um enfraquecimento global da circulação atmosférica. Agora, deslocando-nos para as latitudes médias (40-70º), sabemos que é a área onde normalmente se dá o "choque" entre as massas de ar provenientes de latitudes baixas (subtropicais) e polares, com grandes diferenças de temperaturas, o que é um "gatilho" para um fenómeno muito importante no clima do Hemisfério Norte às latitudes médias, o *jacto polar*, um corrente muito forte na alta troposfera. Ora, tudo aponta que o aquecimento do ártico e o consequente _menor gradiente térmico_ entre o polo e o restante planeta levem a um _enfraquecimento_ do jacto polar.

Um jacto polar "normal" tende a circular no sentido W-E, mais ou menos em círculo ao redor do planeta. Sendo a corrente muito forte, de certo modo "aprisiona" o ar frio a norte, mantendo o ar mais quente a sul. Geralmente resulta numa circulação zonal mais pronunciada. Um jacto polar enfraquecido facilita a criação de meandros nessa circulação, o que possibilita não só a subida das massas de ar subtropicais a latitudes muito elevadas, como também massas polares a descerem a latitudes baixas. Mais, a atmosfera torna-se menos dinâmica, favorecendo a ocorrência de sistemas estacionários por períodos mais alargados no tempo.

Globalmente, um enfraquecimento do jacto traduz-se numa maior ocorrência de fenómenos extremos:

- Secas e muito calor em áreas onde um anticiclone se estabeleça por elevados períodos de tempo;
- Chuvas abundantes e cheias em áreas de baixo geopotencial que sejam "aprisionadas" por maiores períodos;
- Episódeos mais frequentes e intensos de incursões de ar quente subtropical no Ártico, levando a temperaturas máximas record;
- Episódeos de frio a latitudes pouco usuais, podendo trazer temperaturas baixas record e mesmo neve a zonas onde há muito não acontecia;

Porém, como a tendência geral é de aquecimento, as massas de ar polar que invadem latitudes baixas serão de certo modo "menos" frias, pelo que o impacto não será tão notório.

De certo modo, diria que se o planeta aquecesse todo por igual, à mesma taxa, as diferenças não seriam tão evidentes. O problema está no Ártico aquecer muito mais depressa. E creio que os resultados já se começam a observar nos últimos anos. Têm sido evidentes grandes contrastes à mesma latitude. Por exemplo, um Novembro frio nas longitudes da Grã Bretanha/ Peninsula Ibérica/ França contrastando com muito calor na Europa do Leste e Mediterrâneo. Igual nos EUA, com muito frio na parte Leste e calor no lado do Pacífico. Cada vez mais a atmosfera no Hemisfério Norte parece inclinar-se para uma sucessão de ondulações do jacto que resultam nestes contrastes enormes. Quanto mais fraco este estiver, mais e mais fortes ondulações ocorrerão.


----------



## Toby (5 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Quem estudou ou percebe o mínimo de climatologia, sabe que a circulação atmosférica (e oceanica) é originalmente causada pela diferença de calor (reflectida na temperatura) entre o Equador e os polos, devido à diferença na quantidade de energia solar recebida à superfície. Como qualquer sistema físico, a tendência de resposta a esta "perturbação" é no sentido do equilibrio, ou seja, de transporte de energia do Equador para os polos. O meio para se dar esta "distribuição de energia" é precisamente a atmosfera e o oceano (num processo mais lento). Depois, a rotação da terra faz o resto e cria os tais sistemas ciclónicos/anticiclónicos, que geram também correntes verticais ascendentes/descendentes, resultando na formação de nebulosidade ou não. Grosseiramente é isto que se passa, mas é muito importante para perceber o que se pode passar com as alterações climáticas. Vou agora elaborar uma linha de raciocínio:
> 
> Os dados indicam claramente que a região do Ártico está a aquecer bem mais rápido que o restante planeta. Isto faz com que a diferença de temperatura (gradiente térmico) entre o polo norte e o Equador seja mais pequena. Isto por si só, aponta claramente num sentido que leva a um enfraquecimento global da circulação atmosférica. Agora, deslocando-nos para as latitudes médias (40-70º), sabemos que é a área onde normalmente se dá o "choque" entre as massas de ar provenientes de latitudes baixas (subtropicais) e polares, com grandes diferenças de temperaturas, o que é um "gatilho" para um fenómeno muito importante no clima do Hemisfério Norte às latitudes médias, o *jacto polar*, um corrente muito forte na alta troposfera. Ora, tudo aponta que o aquecimento do ártico e o consequente _menor gradiente térmico_ entre o polo e o restante planeta levem a um _enfraquecimento_ do jacto polar.
> 
> ...



MERCI, OBRIGADA Com o meu belo português já não intervenho, mas estou feliz por te ler.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 13:38)

Wisemaps disse:


> Passaram para 5
> 
> *A rare occurrence in the tropics – five (5) tropical systems are simultaneously ongoing in the West Indian Ocean today!*
> https://www.severe-weather.eu/tropi...pical-systems-simultaneously-indian-ocean-mk/


Parece que é record... mais um este ano.


----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2019 às 13:51)

Estivesse essa conjugação na Fase 6/7 e a situação nestas latitudes certamente seria outra. Apesar de não ser inédito, é ainda assim notável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 13:53)

criz0r disse:


> Estivesse essa conjugação na Fase 6/7 e a situação nestas latitudes certamente seria outra. Apesar de não ser inédito, é ainda assim notável.


E depois acabaram por ser 5 tempestades... enfim acho que ainda não vimos nada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 14:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 16:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E depois acabaram por ser 5 tempestades... enfim acho que ainda não vimos nada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 21:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

*Simplesmente impressionante! Vale a pena ler...*


----------



## hurricane (7 Dez 2019 às 14:32)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...o-a-trickle-after-worst-drought-in-a-century?

Impressionante!


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2019 às 17:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Quem estudou ou percebe o mínimo de climatologia, sabe que a circulação atmosférica (e oceanica) é originalmente causada pela diferença de calor (reflectida na temperatura) entre o Equador e os polos, devido à diferença na quantidade de energia solar recebida à superfície. Como qualquer sistema físico, a tendência de resposta a esta "perturbação" é no sentido do equilibrio, ou seja, de transporte de energia do Equador para os polos. O meio para se dar esta "distribuição de energia" é precisamente a atmosfera e o oceano (num processo mais lento). Depois, a rotação da terra faz o resto e cria os tais sistemas ciclónicos/anticiclónicos, que geram também correntes verticais ascendentes/descendentes, resultando na formação de nebulosidade ou não. Grosseiramente é isto que se passa, mas é muito importante para perceber o que se pode passar com as alterações climáticas. Vou agora elaborar uma linha de raciocínio:
> 
> Os dados indicam claramente que a região do Ártico está a aquecer bem mais rápido que o restante planeta. Isto faz com que a diferença de temperatura (gradiente térmico) entre o polo norte e o Equador seja mais pequena. Isto por si só, aponta claramente num sentido que leva a um enfraquecimento global da circulação atmosférica. Agora, deslocando-nos para as latitudes médias (40-70º), sabemos que é a área onde normalmente se dá o "choque" entre as massas de ar provenientes de latitudes baixas (subtropicais) e polares, com grandes diferenças de temperaturas, o que é um "gatilho" para um fenómeno muito importante no clima do Hemisfério Norte às latitudes médias, o *jacto polar*, um corrente muito forte na alta troposfera. Ora, tudo aponta que o aquecimento do ártico e o consequente _menor gradiente térmico_ entre o polo e o restante planeta levem a um _enfraquecimento_ do jacto polar.
> 
> ...




Exactamente. Vamos especular que atingimos um cenario similar ao PETM, registrado ha 55 milhoes de anos, com mais de 1000ppm e 6-10C de subida de temperatura global, algures proximo de 2100 ou depois deste ano. No cenario do PETM, o planeta era tropical ate as latitudes polares, portanto sem circulacao zonal. E possivel, que esses meandros que falas, eventualmente acabem por se tornar insignificantes. A maioria da precipitacao seria por convexao em vez de ser por transporte zonal. Nos tropicos, o oceano sobe bem acima dos 30C e os tropicos ficam praticamente sem formas de vida, seja em terra ou no mar. Nos polos, crescem palmeiras e nadam crocodilos. Houve varios estudos em que modelaram este cenario. A diferenca para o clima actual e extraordinaria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 13:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 14:28)




----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2019 às 19:05)




----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2019 às 19:20)

Orion disse:


>



Que comprem eólicas a Portugal que a gente agradece. É só terem mais vento para isso.
Ou que façam barragens recorrendo ao *know**-**how *português.
E paneis solares, não? É importarem sol do sul deste nosso país. Levamos baratinho. _Negócio da china_!

Agora a sério: por lá a solução seria o nuclear mas é evidente que hoje em dia não é a solução mais pacífica a tomar, com toda a contestação ambiental que há.
Como são um dos grandes, ou gigantes, do carvão no mundo, é natural que tendo matéria-prima a continuem a usar. Em termos financeiros é a solução lógica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 19:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 19:41)




----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

*Nuclear Fusion Could Rescue the Planet From Climate Catastrophe*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 20:15)

Orion disse:


> *Nuclear Fusion Could Rescue the Planet From Climate Catastrophe*


É claro, multipliquemos Fukushima por meia dúzia e veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Toby (8 Dez 2019 às 20:47)

Orion disse:


> *Nuclear Fusion Could Rescue the Planet From Climate Catastrophe*



Boa noite,
Você dá crédito à voz de um grupo cuja especulação é a parte principal de sua renda (especulação = manipular informações, lançar pseudo-informação para aumentar uma ação comprada a um preço baixo para vendê-la a x2)
Veja no que a Bloomberg investe através dos seus fundos de investimento!

A fusão nuclear será explorável (se tudo correr bem em 2050/2060)* O que estamos a fazer entretanto?*
A fusão nuclear utiliza dois isótopos de hidrogénio (deutério e trítio)
deutério não é radioactivo e os seus recursos são virtualmente inesgotáveis. Encontra-se em água doce, mas também em água do mar, pelo que é possível extrair 33 gramas de de deutério em cada metro cúbico de água do mar através de uma separação isotópica bem controlada conhecida como Processo Girdler.
O trítio é radioactivo, mas a sua meia-vida é de apenas 12 anos. Embora o trítio seja muito raro no seu estado natural, pode ser produzido por irradiação de lítio!
um reactor de fusão nuclear não está isento de perigo, os riscos sísmicos são frequentemente salientados pelos críticos do projecto. Os outros argumentos frequentemente mencionados dizem respeito ao factor desconhecido que prevalece com o projecto Iter, que, recorde-se, visa "provar a viabilidade científica e técnica da fusão nuclear como nova fonte de energia". Assim, os opositores do projeto questionam a possível instabilidade do tokamak, que poderia resultar da grande dificuldade em manter um plasma em temperaturas muito altas. Na sua opinião, o fenómeno de "ruptura" poderia causar danos significativos à instalação e, em especial, às suas paredes que contêm berílio, um metal tóxico com um ponto de fusão de apenas 1 280 °C.
Os projectos de fusão nuclear baseiam-se na câmara de Tokamak (origem russa de 1958), que ninguém pode atestar hoje em dia, excepto pelo seu papel de laboratório.

PS: Eu sei, eu escrevo português muito mal.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Dez 2019 às 21:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É claro, multipliquemos Fukushima por meia dúzia e veremos o que acontece...


sabes que fusão nuclear é diferente de fissão na fusão os átomos de isótopos de hidrogénio  são combinados para formar hélio como no sol, no sol a fusão dá-se até se atingir o ferro neste momento kaput e a estrela morre
na fusão não há lixo radioactivo


----------



## Toby (8 Dez 2019 às 21:28)

camrov8 disse:


> sabes que fusão nuclear é diferente de fissão na fusão os átomos de isótopos de hidrogénio  são combinados para formar hélio como no sol, no sol a fusão dá-se até se atingir o ferro neste momento kaput e a estrela morre
> na fusão não há lixo radioactivo



Euuuh.... : Não há resíduos radioactivos de* longa duração*.... mas são precisos 100 anos para os reciclar!
Note-se que a central de fusão nuclear NO está em funcionamento até à data, razão pela qual todas as informações devem ser tomadas com grande prudência.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Dez 2019 às 14:00)

o unico que tem é o tritio com 12 anos de meia vida e que numa reacção normal é consumido


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2019 às 17:00)

No caso faz mas podia não fazer muita diferença para os locais. E a redução na acumulação/adveção de frio pode ser dramática para as regiões circundantes.


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2019 às 17:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É claro, multipliquemos Fukushima por meia dúzia e veremos o que acontece...



Fusão nuclear nada tem a ver com as centrais nucleares convencionais. Na fusão nuclear em teoria não há emissões nem resíduos tóxicos. No entanto é uma tecnologia que ainda não está dominada e ainda não pode ser utilizada. Talvez daqui a umas décadas...


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2019 às 20:15)

*Carbon emissions from volcanic rocks can create global warming*
https://www.birmingham.ac.uk/news/latest/2019/12/volcanic-rocks-create-global-warming.aspx

*Damaging rains from hurricanes can be more intense after winds begin to subside, say UC Santa Barbara scientists*
https://www.news.ucsb.edu/2019/019709/wind-and-water#

*New biomass map to take stock of the world’s carbon*
http://www.esa.int/Applications/Obs...omass_map_to_take_stock_of_the_world_s_carbon

*Early Holocene temperature oscillations exceed amplitude of observed and projected warming in Svalbard lakes*
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2019GL084384

*Stratospheric Sulfate Aerosol Geoengineering Could Alter the High‐Latitude Seasonal Cycle*
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2019GL085758

*Intense Geomagnetic Storm during Maunder Minimum Possibly by a Quiescent Filament Eruption*
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4357/ab107e


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 21:06)

*How a closed-door meeting shows farmers are waking up on climate change*

Perdue, Vilsack and leading agricultural groups gathered in a Maryland barn to talk about the farm-country issue that dare not speak its name.

he meeting last June in a wood-beamed barn in Newburg, Md., an hour due south of Washington, had all the makings of a secret conclave. The guest list was confidential. No press accounts were allowed. The topic was how to pivot American agriculture to help combat climate change — an issue so politically toxic that the current administration routinely shies away from promoting crucial government research on the issue.

But this meeting represented a change. It was hosted by the U.S. Farmers and Ranchers Alliance, a group made up of the heavyweights in American agriculture. It brought together three secretaries of agriculture, including the current one, Sonny Perdue, among an A-list of about 100 leaders that included the president of the American Farm Bureau Federation — a longtime, powerful foe of federal action on climate — and CEOs of major food companies, green groups and anti-hunger advocates.

Even a year ago, such a meeting would have been improbable, if not impossible. But the long-held resistance to talking about climate change among largely conservative farmers and ranchers and the lobbying behemoths that represent them is starting to shift. The veil of secrecy attested to just how sensitive the topic remains, but over the course of the two-day gathering, the group coalesced around big ideas like the need to pay farmers to use their land to draw down carbon from the atmosphere, participants told POLITICO.

“It was a pretty serious meeting,” said Rep. Chellie Pingree, a Maine Democrat who serves on the House Agriculture Committee, and attended the gathering. “It was led by commodity groups and farm groups that didn’t waste a minute debating whether there’s a problem.”

The June conclave isn’t the only sign that the agriculture industry is waking up on climate change after a truly terrible year in the farm belt, replete with historic levels of rain and disastrous flooding — a body blow that came right in the middle of a trade war.

In Nebraska, farmers are exploring ways to reorient their farms to focus on rebuilding soil and sequestering carbon — a buzzy concept known as regenerative agriculture. In Florida, where rising sea levels are not a hypothetical discussion, farmers and ranchers have recently launched a working group to discuss climate change and how agriculture can help. Similar groups have cropped up in North Carolina, Ohio and Missouri and more states are expected to follow. In Iowa, faith leaders have been engaging farmers on the topic, hosting discussion groups in churches and building a network of farmers who are comfortable speaking publicly about climate change, whether it’s telling their story to reporters or 2020 Democratic candidates.

At the center of this shifting conversation are farmers themselves, such as Ray Gaesser, a political conservative who served on President Donald Trump’s agricultural advisory committee in the run-up to the 2016 election. Gaesser farms some 6,000 acres of corn and soybeans outside of Corning, Iowa, in the southwest corner of the state, and he’s become a vocal advocate for changing farm practices to not only improve soil health but also to sequester carbon.

...

https://www.politico.com/news/2019/12/09/farmers-climate-change-074024


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 21:34)

*Newly Identified Jet-Stream Pattern Could Imperil Global Food Supplies*

New study finds a 20-fold increase in the risk of simultaneous heat waves in major crop-producing regions when a newly-identified extreme jet stream pattern is in place


By Jeff Masters on December 9, 2019
 
During the summer of 2018, the future of climate change became the present. Highly amplified jet stream patterns remained stuck in place for unusually long periods of time, bringing the planet an onslaught of remarkable weather catastrophes—for example, unprecedented heat waves and drought in East Asia and Northern Europe, the start of the deadliest and most expensive fire season on record in California, and Japan’s deadliest floods since 1982.

The extreme summer weather helped bring the 2018 tally of billion-dollar weather-related disasters to 39--the fourth highest such total for any year since 1990, according to insurance broker Aon Benfield. Among these were seven billion-dollar droughts--the highest number of billion-dollar droughts on record (previous record: six in 1999 and 2015). Total damages from drought in 2018 were near $33 billion—tied for the fifth-highest level of global drought damage since 1975.

Unfortunately, extreme jet stream patterns like those of 2018 may be getting more common and more extreme, representing a significant danger to global food security. An April 26 paper, Extreme weather events in early summer 2018 connected by a recurrent hemispheric wave-7 pattern, by climate scientist Kai Kornhuber of Columbia University and co-authors, found that the 2018 extremes were associated with a particular mode of “stuck in place” jet stream behavior—one that has increased in frequency and persistence in recent decades.

...
https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...m-pattern-could-imperil-global-food-supplies/


----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2019 às 22:01)

camrov8 disse:


> o unico que tem é o tritio com 12 anos de meia vida e que numa reacção normal é consumido



Sim, conheço +/-12 anos de radioactividade, mas entre 1996 (data do fim dos ensaios nucleares) e 2019, ou seja, 23 anos, os oceanos ainda têm níveis excessivos de trítio. 
Os cientistas falam de um efeito de memória do trítio. 
Minhas pobres bases químicas me dizem que modificar os elementos-chave da vida na terra: H2O e O2 significa modificar todas as variantes compostas de H e/ou O. 
Sim, é infinitamente pequeno, mas dissemos a mesma coisa sobre o excesso de NOX, CO2, SO2,... não importa quão diluído esteja. Todos sabemos o resultado.
Com plásticos, metais pesados, hidrocarbonetos.... pedimos muito do azul grande para nos alimentar.


----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2019 às 22:07)

MSantos disse:


> Fusão nuclear nada tem a ver com as centrais nucleares convencionais. Na fusão nuclear em teoria não há emissões nem resíduos tóxicos. No entanto é uma tecnologia que ainda não está dominada e ainda não pode ser utilizada. Talvez daqui a umas décadas...



As usinas nucleares "convencionais" (como você diz) já produzem e liberam trítio nos rios! 
Hoje, toda a terra está em concentrações de trítio na água bem acima do padrão "natural". 
O trítio é provavelmente o material radioativo mais difícil de conter.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Dez 2019 às 22:57)

ok toby não querendo parecer mal, mas parece me que não compreende  a fica envolvida, os elementos químicos  não possuem memoria alguma, as centrais nucleares não emitem radiação pela agua de refrigeração pois esta é separada do restante circuito a única  poluição é térmica pois a água sai quente. o tritio e o deuterio não são produzidos, são concentrados na forma da famosa água pesada e é tão dificil de conter como o hidrogénio normal


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2019 às 05:09)

camrov8 disse:


> ok toby não querendo parecer mal, mas parece me que não compreende  a fica envolvida, os elementos químicos  não possuem memoria alguma, as centrais nucleares não emitem radiação pela agua de refrigeração pois esta é separada do restante circuito a única  poluição é térmica pois a água sai quente. o tritio e o deuterio não são produzidos, são concentrados na forma da famosa água pesada e é tão dificil de conter como o hidrogénio normal



Bom dia,

Não quero discutir, lutar (conflit en français ), é muito provável que o meu nível de português não seja adequado para ti.
Todas as agências nucleares estudam há anos as libertações gasosas e líquidas de trítio.
É interessante notar a mudança no discurso sobre o trítio (início da indústria nuclear e agora), além disso, este discurso e argumento muda de acordo com a política nuclear do país.  
Desculpa, está em francês:

https://nuclearsafety.gc.ca/fra/resources/health/tritium/tritium_studies.cfm
https://www.asn.fr/sites/tritium/files/assets/common/downloads/publication.pdf
https://www.irsn.fr/FR/Larecherche/...Pages/tritium-environnement.aspx#.Xe8WjPzjJuQ
https://tel.archives-ouvertes.fr/tel-01124330/document
https://www.irsn.fr/fr/documents/ra2010/irsn_dsu-217_tritium-sources-production.pdf
https://www.irsn.fr/FR/expertise/ra...ort-Tritium-2017_PRP-ENV-SERIS-2017-00004.pdf
http://www.laradioactivite.com/site/pages/RejetsEffluents.htm
https://www.iaea.org/publications/1...r-accidental-releases-from-nuclear-facilities


----------



## camrov8 (10 Dez 2019 às 12:32)

ao menos lês, logo o primeiro site diz isto , "Les concentrations de tritium lié à des composés organiques (TLCO) et les concentrations d’eau tritiée (HTO) dans le sol et la végétation près des installations nucléaires ne posent aucun risque pour la santé, et les doses pour le public sont extrêmement faibles et bien en deçà des limites réglementaires." vai la e lê o topico "Le devenir environnemental du tritium dans le sol et la végétation"
e so falas do tritio deves desconhecer o deutério, são isótopos como o carbono 14 e outros nenhuma central nuclear consegue produzir tritio isso seria uma mina de ouro


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2019 às 13:05)

camrov8 disse:


> ao menos lês, logo o primeiro site diz isto , "Les concentrations de tritium lié à des composés organiques (TLCO) et les concentrations d’eau tritiée (HTO) dans le sol et la végétation près des installations nucléaires ne posent aucun risque pour la santé, et les doses pour le public sont extrêmement faibles et bien en deçà des limites réglementaires." vai la e lê o topico "Le devenir environnemental du tritium dans le sol et la végétation"
> e so falas do tritio deves desconhecer o deutério, são isótopos como o carbono 14 e outros nenhuma central nuclear consegue produzir tritio isso seria uma mina de ouro



  http://www.laradioactivite.com/site/pages/RadioPDF/Tritium_SFRP.pdf

P4 :Centrales nucléaires *Le tritium est formé dans les réacteurs des centrales nucléaires par fission del’uranium et du plutonium.* Dans le casdes réacteurs à eau sous pression, letritium reste confiné en quasi-totalitédans le combustible.Le tritium est aussi produit par activa-tion neutronique d’éléments légers, boreet lithium, présents dans le circuit pri-maire des réacteurs à eau sous pression.La quantité de tritium est directementliée au type de centrale nucléaire et àl’énergie fournie par le réacteur.
Precisamente o trítio é o futuro OURO para as centrais nucleares de fusão, esse é o problema. 

Não acho que uma discussão (enriquecedora) seja possível contigo.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Dez 2019 às 13:16)

como quiseres  a palavra nuclear assusta muita gente sem razão para tal, e como sempre quem acredita em algo agarrasse e não larga


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2019 às 13:31)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/cat/ciencia-geral-tecnologia-e-energia.33/

Existem (ou podem criar) tópicos mais apropriados para continuar a discussão que estão a ter neste sub-fórum.

Obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 17:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 17:31)

*Greenland’s ice losses have septupled and are now in line with its highest sea-level scenario, scientists say*

*That’s according to 26 separate satellite measurements and 89 scientists who have produced them.*

*By 
Chris Mooney
Dec. 10, 2019 at 4:00 p.m. GMT*
The Greenland ice sheet’s losses have accelerated so fast since the 1990s it is now shedding more than seven times as much ice each year, according to 89 scientists who use satellites to study the area.

The sheet’s total losses nearly doubled each decade, from 33 billion tons per year in the 1990s to an average now of 254 billion tons annually. Since 1992, nearly 4 trillion tons of Greenland ice have entered the ocean, the new analysis found, equivalent to roughly a centimeter of global sea-level rise.

While a centimeter may not sound like much, that uptick is already affecting millions.

“Around the planet, just 1 centimeter of sea-level rise brings another 6 million people into seasonal, annual floods,” said Andrew Shepherd, a University of Leeds professor who co-led the massive collaboration with NASA researcher Erik Ivins.

The results, from a scientific group called the Ice Sheet Mass Balance Inter-comparison Exercise (IMBIE), were published Tuesday in the journal Nature.

The research suggests an alarming pace of change for the Earth’s second-largest body of ice, which could theoretically drive over 20 feet of sea-level rise over a millennium.
The recent Greenland losses, the experts suggest, match a more dire sea-level projection outlined by the United Nations’ chief climate science body, the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change. Under that high-end scenario, Greenland could contribute about 16 centimeters, or around half a foot, to ocean levels by 2100.

“What that means is that really, the midrange scenario becomes what was previously the upper scenario, and they will have to invent a new upper scenario, because one currently doesn’t exist,” Shepherd said.

Much more sea-level rise would then come from melting in Antarctica and smaller glaciers around the world, along with the expansion of ocean water that stems from warmer temperatures. It is not yet clear whether these other components of the sea-level equation are also following the high end, or worst-case, path, however, and the current study was focused only on Greenland. (While Greenland is the biggest contributor to sea-level rise at the present moment, Antarctica ultimately has a larger long-term potential to raise seas.)

Sea-level rise would only continue — and, perhaps, accelerate further — after 2100.

Greenland is the world’s largest island, covered with a continuous sheet of ice produced by many thousands of years of snowfall. The ice sheet’s size rivals that of Alaska, and its center is well over a mile thick.
...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/clim...sea-level-worst-case-scenario-scientists-say/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 17:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 17:56)




----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

rozzo disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/cat/ciencia-geral-tecnologia-e-energia.33/
> 
> Existem (ou podem criar) tópicos mais apropriados para continuar a discussão que estão a ter neste sub-fórum.
> 
> Obrigado



Boa tarde,
Se o diálogo for aberto e construtivo, instrutivo! 

Gostaria de vos perguntar onde abrir tópicos sobre o meu projecto de qualidade do ar (extensão portuguesa do Luftdaten https://deutschland.maps.luftdaten.info/#8/39.538/-8.047),
um projecto que gostaria de interagir com medições meteo localizadas.
Obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 18:40)




----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Dez 2019 às 18:51)

*O CHAMADO "AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL" É UM MITO PSEUDO-CIENTÍFICO*


A característica do clima é a mudança. Contudo, actualmente há um discurso a afirmar que as mudanças do presente estão a levar a um aquecimento global inevitável. O estudo do passado confirma essa interpretação?

Não porque, à escala paleoclimática, as mudanças foram muito mais significativas do que nos dizem. Assim, em África, durante o último glaciar máximo, ou seja, entre 18.000 e 15.000 anos antes da nossa época, as temperaturas médias foram 5ºC mais baixas que as actuais, o deserto estendeu-se consideravelmente para Sul e a floresta quase desapareceu, enquanto que durante o óptimo climático do Holoceno, entre 9.000 e 6.000 anos antes da nossa época, as temperaturas eram 2ºC mais altas que as actuais e as florestas superavam em muito sua extensão actual. Quanto ao Saara, recebeu chuvas relativamente intensas, tanto de origem mediterrânica como tropical. Estava salpicado de lagos e pântanos e os pastores visitavam-no, como demonstram numerosos desenhos rupestres.

Depois de perder a extensa memória paleoclimática, não estamos a perder também a nossa memória climática imediata?

Hoje em dia a memória é muito selectiva, porque esquecemos o Outono surpreendentemente frio de Agosto de 2006 e nos apressamos a esquecer o Inverno de 2005-2006, que bateu recordes de frio ou de neve, ou o Inverno de 2000 quando a Sibéria registou suas temperaturas mais baixas e a Mongólia pediu ajuda internacional. Para não falar da África, que durante os anos sessenta beneficiou-se de precipitações superiores ao normal. A área do Sahel retrocedeu para o Norte, fazendo recuar o deserto. Ao mesmo tempo, no Norte da Eurásia e do Canadá, a floresta boreal e a agricultura deslocaram-se para Norte. A seguir, a partir de 1972, quando se inverteu a tendência, as precipitações diminuíram drasticamente e o Sahel voltou a deslocar-se gradualmente para Sul.

Deveríamos ter medo do aquecimento previsto por alguns "peritos"?

Historicamente os períodos cálidos sempre foram bons, como por exemplo no princípio da nossa era durante os anos triunfantes da República Romana e do Império. Durante a epopeia viking da Gronelândia e América do Norte, entre 1150 e 1300, na Europa central e ocidental prevaleceu um óptimo climático que deslocou os cultivos, particularmente a vinha, de 4 a 5 graus de latitude para o Norte. O "doce século XII" representa na tradição escocesa uma "idade de ouro" com seus Invernos suaves e Verões secos. A seguir, depois de uma descida da temperatura, voltou-se a um período "quente" conhecido pelos especialistas como o óptimo climático medieval, que favoreceu, em particular, as longas viagens de descobrimentos.

Pelo contrário, os episódios de frio foram considerados como "escuros", como o que depois de 1410 rompeu as relações com a Gronelândia ou o da "Pequena Idade do Gelo" entre 1600 e 1850, que atingiu sua maior intensidade cerca de 1708-1709, que Reaumur chegou "o ano do grande Inverno", período durante o qual os glaciares alpinos atingiram uma grande extensão, como o demonstram em 1789 os "Cahiers de dóleances" ("Cadernos de queixas") dos agricultores chamoniardos cujas pradarias haviam sido invadidas pelo gelo. Portanto, é ridículo que os meios de comunicação afirmem que o calor é sinónimo de calamidade, especialmente para as pessoas que, durante o Inverno, só pensam no Verão, a sonhar com a sua aposentação para residir no Sul ou em Espanha, ou inclusive no Marrocos, ou seja, ao Sol! Desta maneira, a "incrível suavidade" de Dezembro de 2006 e a redução da factura de calefacção poderiam ser apresentadas pelos meios de comunicação como desastres.

O senhor sustenta que se o deserto do Saara avança não é pelas razões que costumam ser apontadas. Mas se se produzisse um aquecimento global sustentado, não seria de temer que tenhamos de enfrentar desastres terríveis em África devido ao aumento das temperaturas?

A história nos mostra que todos os períodos quentes em África foram chuvosos, especialmente na Idade Média, o que permitiu a época de prosperidade (entre 1200 e 1500) durante os grandes impérios sahelo-sudaneses. Quanto à actual diminuição das precipitações no Sul do Saara, é exactamente o contrário de um cenário de aquecimento, que desmente claramente o que afirma o IPCC. Cabe assinalar que nos trópicos as chuvas caem principalmente na estação quente.

Se se produzisse um aquecimento haveria uma melhoria das precipitações, mas actualmente não é o caso. O actual deslocamento para Sul da zona do Sahel, e portanto do Saara, é da ordem de 200 a 300 quilómetros e o fenómeno, que começou nos anos 70, é semelhante ao último máximo glaciar, entre 18.000 e 15.000 anos antes dos nossos dias, quando o Saara se movia 1000 quilómetros para o Sul, não num contexto de aquecimento dos pólos e sim, pelo contrário, com um padrão de aumento do arrefecimento dos pólos, o que contradiz uma vez mais o cenário não fundamentado do IPCC, dos ecologistas e dos meios de comunicação.

Então, com que base o senhor qualifica como "mito" o aquecimento global?

Em 1988 os Estados Unidos experimentaram uma seca dramática com ventos de pó que recordavam os anos 30, os anos da _"dust bowl" _[bandeja de pó], ilustrados por John Steinbeck em "As vinhas da ira". Em Junho de 1988 J. Hansen (da NASA) apresentou ao Congresso uma curva em que, às médias anuais, somou uma média estabelecida nos últimos cinco meses, o que teve o efeito de aumentar artificialmente a curva térmica dos Estados Unidos.

Este processo desonesto desencadeou então o "pânico climático" de longa duração já preparado pelos movimentos ecologistas, que conduziu à criação do IPCC em 1989. A partir dessa data, o número dos chamados climatologistas, a maioria das vezes autoproclamados ou nomeados pelos governos, aumentou drasticamente. O clima converteu-se na preocupação das organizações ambientalistas, dos chamados jornalistas científicos, dos meios de comunicação e dos políticos. Ao mesmo tempo, tudo foi hiper-simplificado pelos delegados nomeados pelos governos e qualificados como "peritos" (ou seja, políticos ou politólogos) que redigiram, como em Paris em Fevereiro de 2007, o "Resumo para os responsáveis pela tomada de decisões". Nesses encontros, a base de simplificações e negações, e inclusive de mentiras vergonhosas, orquestram-se os golpes mediáticos destinados a impressionar a opinião pública.

Desta maneira, em 1995 introduziu-se sem debate científico a fórmula ainda não provada da "responsabilidade humana na mudança climática". Nessa altura já estávamos muito longe do clima em si. Mas é assim que os políticos e os meios de comunicação sobem o nível do aquecimento global catastrófico... Com a mesma confiança e vigor que nos anos setenta quando anunciaram o regresso a uma "nova era glacial"!

Vamos ao efeito estufa, se não se importa. Devemos acreditar nos peritos e nos meios de comunicação quando asseguram que o CO2 é o factor único da mudança climática e de todos os fenómenos meteorológicos?

Noventa e cinco por cento do efeito estufa deve-se ao vapor de água. O dióxido de carbono, ou CO2, representa só 3,62 por cento do efeito estufa, 26 vezes menos que o vapor de água. Uma vez que o vapor de água é produzido quase a 100 por cento de forma natural, tal como a maioria dos demais gases emissores (CO2 e CH4 ou metano), o efeito estufa é essencialmente um fenómeno natural. Só uma pequena proporção (o chamado efeito estufa antropogénico) pode ser atribuído às actividades humanas, com um valor total de 0,28 por cento do efeito estufa total, incluído 0,12 por cento só para o CO2, ou seja, uma proporção insignificante ou inclusive completamente insignificante. Assim, é estúpido afirmar que as taxas actuais nunca foram tão altas desde... 650 mil anos segundo a última afirmação. Especialmente porque os estudos paleoclimáticos não revelaram nenhuma relação entre o CO2 e a temperatura. Em resumo, não foi estabelecida nenhuma relação causal, fisicamente fundamentada, provada e quantificada entre a evolução da temperatura (ascensão, mas também descida) e a variação efeito estufa pelo CO2. A fortiori, não se demonstra nenhuma relação entre as actividades humanas e o clima: o homem não é em absoluto responsável pela alteração climática.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

Perdoe uma pergunta brutal: a Terra está a aquecer-se, sim ou não?

A chamada "temperatura média mundial" aumentou em 0,74º durante o período 1906-2005. Mas, sobretudo, os dados observados mostram que algumas regiões estão a aquecer-se enquanto outras estão a arrefecer-se. Algumas regiões estão a arrefecer-se, como o Árctico ocidental e a Gronelândia, ao passo que outras aqueceram-se, como o Mar do Norte e suas cercanias, a uma escala anual de ±1°C e no Inverno a ±2°C, durante o período 1954-2003. O espaço do Norte do Pacífico está a mudar de modo semelhante com um arrefecimento sobre a Sibéria oriental, especialmente no Inverno, e um forte aquecimento sobre o Alasca e o Estreito de Bering. Portanto, é absolutamente inexacto afirmar que o planeta está a aquecer-se. A "alteração climática" não é sinónimo de "aquecimento global" porque "clima global" não existe. Além disso, e como acabo de lhe dizer, a alteração climática não depende em absoluto do CO2 e o homem não é em absoluto responsável por isso, excepto no contexto limitado das cidades.

O que é preciso dizer aos que asseguram que há importantes ameaças para o Árctico e a Antárctida?

Que misturam tudo: clima, contaminação, ecologia e ecologismo, desenvolvimento sustentável, novidades mediáticas, propaganda e factos reais, muitas vezes distorcidos, política e interesses económicos (admitidos e não reconhecidos). Portanto, há muitas inconsistências, declarações gratuitas, impossibilidades físicas e mentiras descaradas.

Contudo, a Gronelândia está a derreter-se a Antárctida está a desintegrar-se...

É certo que o gelo se derrete nas camadas inferiores em torno da Gronelândia, banhadas pelo ar quente do Sul. Mas em 1816 e 1817, por exemplo, foi possível alcançar o Pólo ao longo das costas da Gronelândia. Por outro lado, os satélites demonstram que a parte mais alta da Gronelândia se arrefece e eleva-se 6 centímetros ao ano devido às fortes nevadas.

Quanto à Antárctida, é particularmente estável e inclusive beneficia-se de um aumento da massa glacial na sua parte oriental. A Península Antárctida é uma excepção bem conhecida pelos climatologistas. Devido à sua latitude e à proximidade do Andes, que canalizam vigorosamente o fluxo ciclónico quente e húmido para o Sul, as terras baixas dos Sul estão a experimentar uma evolução notável. Estão cada vez mais esburacadas, enquanto a sua trajectória é cada vez mais meridional e a temperatura do ar está a aumentar. Assim, como nas proximidades do Mar da Noruega (ou na região do Estreito de Bering), o aquecimento da Península Antárctica, falsamente atribuído pelo IPCC ao efeito estufa, está controlado por uma intensificação da circulação do ar quente e húmido de fontes tropicais longínquas rumo ao Pólo.

Como explica a alterações que se estão a verificar na Europa?

Para responder à sua pergunta de maneira a que seja entendida pelos não especialistas, digamos que na área do Atlântico Norte enquanto o Árctico ocidental esta a arrefecer-se e os sistemas de alta pressão que saem do Pólo são mais poderosos, a afluência ciclónica de ar associada com as baixas leva mais ar quente e húmido de origem subtropical, inclusive tropical, ao Mar da Noruega e mais além. Como resultado, a temperatura aumenta e as precipitações (nevadas na parte superior, sobre a Gronelândia e Escandinávia) aumentam. À medida que a pressão diminui, as tormentas aumentam, com mais depressões a chegarem a latitudes mais setentrionais. Uma vez que a Europa se encontra no caminho dos ciclones do Sul, também se beneficia de um aquecimento ou inclusive de um excesso local de chuva.

Cabe assinalar que no Atlântico, a aglutinação anti-ciclónica (AA), habitualmente conhecida como Pico dos Açores, é mais potente e estende-se para o sul, razão pela qual o Sahel atlântico, e em particular o arquipélago de Cabo Verde, está a experimentar uma seca mais pronunciada que no continente vizinho. O Mediterrâneo, que estende este espaço atlântico, é mais frio e portanto mais seco na sua bacia oriental (como na Europa Central), enquanto a pressão da superfície também está a aumentar. Este aumento da pressão, e não o CO2, é o responsável nas nossas regiões de longas sequências sem chuva (ou neve nas montanhas) quanto a situação se mantém alta durante muito tempo, ou períodos de calor, ou inclusive ondas de calor como em Agosto de 2003.

Mas ainda assim, como se costuma dizer, "os glaciares estão a desaparecer".

Por que não dizer que eram ainda mais pequenos nos Alpes na Idade Média e que a longitude da sua língua glaciar depende hoje do seu fornecimento de neve antes do período actual? Isto é ainda mais certo nas neves de altura no Kilimanjaro, outro exemplo muito publicitado, próximo dos 6000 metros, onde não foi a temperatura (aqui abaixo dos 0ºC) que variou e sim, como em outros lugares, as condições das precipitações.

Também se diz que haverá cada vez mais ciclones e mais violentos.

Os meteorologistas tropicais não estão de acordo, mas não são escutados... Afirmam inclusive que não se observa nenhuma tendência em alta. Quanto ao simpósio sobre ciclones tropicais celebrado na Costa Rica sob os auspícios da Organização Meteorológica Mundial em Dezembro de 2006, chegou inclusive à conclusão de que nenhum ciclone pode ser atribuído directamente à alteração climática. Chris Landsea, perito indiscutível em furacões, preferiu renunciar ao IPCC porque não queria contribuir para um processo motivado por objectivos pré-concebido e cientificamente não fundamentados. Mas o dano causado pelos ciclones proporciona imagens tão "belas" às revistas e aos noticiários de televisão... O exemplo do Katrina é explorado descaradamente, ao passo que a ruptura dos diques de Nova Orleans era um desastre que já se havia anunciado desde há muito tempo...

Falando de catástrofess... Alguns media afirmam inclusive que a Corrente do Golfo se deterá...

Para que isso ocorra, o vento, que é o motor das correntes marinhas superficiais, teria que deixar de soprar. Por outras palavras, todo o tráfego aéreo e oceânico teria que bloquear, o que naturalmente é inverosímil. Também se diz que o mar está a subir, mas nenhuma curva o demonstra, excepto uns poucos centímetros hipotéticos (12 centímetros em 140 anos) e nenhuma terra desapareceu ainda. As previsões, muitas vezes de carácter "hollywoodense", baseiam-se em modelos climáticos cuja eficácia é muito debatida. Em primeiro lugar, e isto é a última coisa para os modelos digitais, pelos próprios matemáticos que consideram que os modelos utilizados são tão simples, grosseiros, empíricos e enganosos que as conclusões que deles se extraem não têm valor preditivo.

Qual é o futuro da climatologia no clima actual politicamente correcto?

Em lugar de traçar planos muito hipotéticos para o planeta em 2100, a climatologia, que tem estado num beco sem saída conceptual durante uns 50 anos, deveria, ao invés, tratar de contribuir eficazmente para a identificação de medidas apropriadas para a prevenção e adaptação ao clima num futuro próximo. Porque a alteração climática  evoluir constantemente faz parte da natureza do clima  é muito real, mas é uma contradição com o cenário quente que nos impõem actualmente, como o demonstra o aumento contínuo da pressão atmosférica em muitas regiões, inclusive a França. Esta mudança no clima não é a que previu o IPCC. Mas os teóricos e modelistas prestam pouca atenção à observação de fenómenos reais. São as razões e os mecanismos desta mudança permanente que devem ser seriamente definidos pela climatologia. Ao mesmo tempo, outras disciplinas, às quais serve a mistura de géneros e que não necessitam do ilusório espantalho climático, poderão dedicar-se eficazmente ao controle da poluição ou ao desenvolvimento sustentável.

_Marcel Leroux_


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 18:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 19:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 19:47)




----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Perdoe uma pergunta brutal: a Terra está a aquecer-se, sim ou não?
> 
> A chamada "temperatura média mundial" aumentou em 0,74º durante o período 1906-2005. Mas, sobretudo, os dados observados mostram que algumas regiões estão a aquecer-se enquanto outras estão a arrefecer-se. Algumas regiões estão a arrefecer-se, como o Árctico ocidental e a Gronelândia, ao passo que outras aqueceram-se, como o Mar do Norte e suas cercanias, a uma escala anual de ±1°C e no Inverno a ±2°C, durante o período 1954-2003. O espaço do Norte do Pacífico está a mudar de modo semelhante com um arrefecimento sobre a Sibéria oriental, especialmente no Inverno, e um forte aquecimento sobre o Alasca e o Estreito de Bering. Portanto, é absolutamente inexacto afirmar que o planeta está a aquecer-se. A "alteração climática" não é sinónimo de "aquecimento global" porque "clima global" não existe. Além disso, e como acabo de lhe dizer, a alteração climática não depende em absoluto do CO2 e o homem não é em absoluto responsável por isso, excepto no contexto limitado das cidades.
> 
> ...



Eu nem li tudo porque esse artigo é o maior disparate que ja li. A comecar pelo: a Gronelandia está a arrefer! ahahahahaha Pois está! É por isso que o nivel dos glaciares tem recuado todos os anos. Enfim! O Aquecimento Global nao é um mito! Deixem-se de mentiras! Ao menos podia colocar a referencia de onde retirou esse artigo?


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2019 às 20:05)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Perdoe uma pergunta brutal: a Terra está a aquecer-se, sim ou não?
> 
> A chamada "temperatura média mundial" aumentou em 0,74º durante o período 1906-2005. Mas, sobretudo, os dados observados mostram que algumas regiões estão a aquecer-se enquanto outras estão a arrefecer-se. Algumas regiões estão a arrefecer-se, como o Árctico ocidental e a Gronelândia, ao passo que outras aqueceram-se, como o Mar do Norte e suas cercanias, a uma escala anual de ±1°C e no Inverno a ±2°C, durante o período 1954-2003. O espaço do Norte do Pacífico está a mudar de modo semelhante com um arrefecimento sobre a Sibéria oriental, especialmente no Inverno, e um forte aquecimento sobre o Alasca e o Estreito de Bering. Portanto, é absolutamente inexacto afirmar que o planeta está a aquecer-se. A "alteração climática" não é sinónimo de "aquecimento global" porque "clima global" não existe. Além disso, e como acabo de lhe dizer, a alteração climática não depende em absoluto do CO2 e o homem não é em absoluto responsável por isso, excepto no contexto limitado das cidades.
> 
> ...




Boa noite,

Pouca informação (importante na minha opinião) Marcel Leroux morreu em 2008, os seus estudos são baseados em África (viveu 40 anos em África).
Podemos nos perguntar por que no ano passado estivemos falando sobre ele novamente (muitas vezes publicado pela mídia de esquerda)?
Os cépticos do clima fazem uma escala T excessivamente longa, os entusiastas da mudança climática fazem uma escala T excessivamente curta (todos escolhem os seus dados... para a sua igreja).  É um pouco como querer comparar 1 kg de batatas e 1 lbs de batatas.
O neófito, que eu sou, diz simplesmente a si mesmo: tenho 58 anos, quando eu era pequeno a neve estava lá quase todo inverno na Bélgica. Quando falo com a minha velha vizinha portuguesa: ela confirma-me a mudança de estações. Ok, não tem valor científico, mas um cara trancado em um escritório analisando dados globais é mais valioso do que uma pessoa que cultivou seu campo por 50 anos?
Negar provas climáticas é um pouco como negar os efeitos nocivos do tabaco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 20:51)




----------



## camrov8 (10 Dez 2019 às 23:18)

pelas reacções já vi que neste tópico o direito ao contraditório não existe


----------



## 1337 (11 Dez 2019 às 01:29)

camrov8 disse:


> pelas reacções já vi que neste tópico o direito ao contraditório não existe


Isso já é habitual, tudo o que sai da "moda" das alterações climáticas ou do AG hoje em dia é destratado.

Entretanto na Islândia vão cair 200 cm de neve na Capital, no Sul da Ilha. Ainda bem que as notícias só mostram quando os Icebergs derretem.

Ou então a falsa seca nas cascatas Vitória, que afinal não passa de mais uma propaganda das alterações climáticas.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Dez 2019 às 01:56)

1337 disse:


> Ou então a falsa seca nas cascatas Vitória, que afinal não passa de mais uma propaganda das alterações climáticas.


----------



## Toby (11 Dez 2019 às 07:12)

camrov8 disse:


> pelas reacções já vi que neste tópico o direito ao contraditório não existe



Sim, um debate contraditório não é possível se se afirmar que uma banana não provém de uma bananeira! (palavras amigáveis)


----------



## Toby (11 Dez 2019 às 07:15)

1337 disse:


> Isso já é habitual, tudo o que sai da "moda" das alterações climáticas ou do AG hoje em dia é destratado.
> 
> Entretanto na Islândia vão cair 200 cm de neve na Capital, no Sul da Ilha. Ainda bem que as notícias só mostram quando os Icebergs derretem.
> 
> Ou então a falsa seca nas cascatas Vitória, que afinal não passa de mais uma propaganda das alterações climáticas.



Então, se bem entendi, 90% dos cientistas são charlatães, mentirosos e idiotas?
A moda como você diz (não estou falando de extremistas de ambos os lados) viria de onde então? 
Olhe para os mapas dos contornos dos oceanos, pois a água (em todas as suas formas) circula num circuito fechado na terra (a água não vem de outro planeta!) de onde vem esta ascensão dos oceanos, além do derretimento do gelo?  
Os holandeses (por exemplo) estão provavelmente loucos para ver como se protegem do oceano e investem milhões.
Estou curioso para ler os seus argumentos.


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2019 às 11:00)

1337 disse:


> Isso já é habitual, tudo o que sai da "moda" das alterações climáticas ou do AG hoje em dia é destratado.
> 
> Entretanto na Islândia vão cair 200 cm de neve na Capital, no Sul da Ilha. Ainda bem que as notícias só mostram quando os Icebergs derretem.
> 
> Ou então a falsa seca nas cascatas Vitória, que afinal não passa de mais uma propaganda das alterações climáticas.



Nao é por cair muita neve que se prova que o Aquecimento Global nao existe. Assim como nao é por haver temperaturas de 45C em Portugal que se prova que existe Aquecimento Global e nao me parece que haja aqui alguem a afirmar tal coisa neste forum. Nos aqui falamos de tendencias de longo prazo. Se olhar para os mapas e estatisticas, todos mostram uma clara reducao dos glaciares e do nivel do gelo no Globo. Se olhar para os mapas, ve que a temperatura media da Terra tem vindo a aumentar e a acelerar o aumento. Etc etc. 

E nao, a seca das cascatas Vitoria nao é falsa! Toda a regiao sul de Africa tem sofrido com a seca!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

hurricane disse:


> Ao menos podia colocar a referencia de onde retirou esse artigo?



www.iamallergictoscience.com?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Dez 2019 às 11:17)

hurricane disse:


> Nao é por cair muita neve que se prova que o Aquecimento Global nao existe.



The Trump school of thought.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 11:28)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> The Trump school of thought.


O que diriam os Australianos?


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Dez 2019 às 11:55)

Os vegetarianos deviam ler este artigo quando afirmam que as plantas "não sofrem":

"Stressed plants show altered phenotypes, including changes in color, smell, and shape. Yet, the possibility that plants emit _airborne sounds_ when stressed – similarly to many animals – has not been investigated. Here we show, to our knowledge for the first time, that stressed plants emit airborne sounds that can be recorded remotely, both in acoustic chambers and in greenhouses."

*Plants emit informative airborne sounds under stress*
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/507590v4.full


----------



## Hawk (11 Dez 2019 às 12:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> The Trump school of thought.



Outra lição da "Trump school of thought", é que em Viseu não neva por causa da barragem da Aguieira.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Dez 2019 às 12:40)

*The Complex Chemistry of Surface Ozone Depicted in a New GEOS Simulation*
https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/4754







Parts of Earth’s crust are rising very slowly owing to post-glacial rebound, but using GPS, researchers have found that West Antarctica is rising faster than almost anywhere else in the world. And, ESA’s GOCE gravity mission has, in turn, helped them to understand that the mantle below is unusually fluid.

*West Antarctica on the rise*
http://www.esa.int/Applications/Obs...reveals_what_s_going_on_deep_below_Antarctica

Donde se depreende que parte da Antártida está a derreter por baixo devido ao vulcanismo submarino....


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 12:45)

Wisemaps disse:


> *The Complex Chemistry of Surface Ozone Depicted in a New GEOS Simulation*
> https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/4754
> 
> 
> ...


Tudo ajuda...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2019 às 13:20)

1337 disse:


> Isso já é habitual, tudo o que sai da "moda" das alterações climáticas ou do AG hoje em dia é destratado.
> 
> Entretanto na Islândia vão cair 200 cm de neve na Capital, no Sul da Ilha. Ainda bem que as notícias só mostram quando os Icebergs derretem.
> 
> Ou então a falsa seca nas cascatas Vitória, que afinal não passa de mais uma propaganda das alterações climáticas.


Então e por caírem 200 cm de neve na capital da Islândia já não existe aquecimento global?  Mais uma vez, não é só aquilo que tem a ver com calor que é uma consequência do mesmo. 

Não percebo porque dizes que essa situação das cascatas é falsa. 

*Victoria Falls. Seca quase faz desaparecer cataratas*







É impressionante como se arranja sempre maneira de negar alguma coisa em que não se quer acreditar, mesmo que esteja a ser bastante evidente. Não falo da situação referida acima, mas sim nos dados que mostram as anomalias bem positivas em grande parte do planeta nos últimos anos.


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2019 às 13:58)

> Entretanto na Islândia vão cair 200 cm de neve na Capital, no Sul da Ilha. Ainda bem que as notícias só mostram quando os Icebergs derretem.
> 
> Ou então a falsa seca nas cascatas Vitória, que afinal não passa de mais uma propaganda das alterações climáticas.



Há que respeitar as opiniões de cada um, inclusivé daqueles que acham que a terra é plana mas esta afirmação é tão ridícula que até custa a acreditar que foi proferida aqui no Fórum.


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2019 às 14:06)

Wisemaps disse:


>



Epá... 

Se reparares bem, a pessoa que filmou isso esforçou-se bastante para não mexer muito com o dispositivo. É porque essas cataratas são muito maiores que isso.

Qualquer um sabe fazer essa proeza. Basta filmar (de um ângulo favorável) a parte onde há de facto água...






... e ignorar o resto que não é conveniente.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Dez 2019 às 14:14)

Toby disse:


> Sim, um debate contraditório não é possível se se afirmar que uma banana não provém de uma bananeira! (palavras amigáveis)


por acaso pode por isso se chama contraditório, mas parece que como já disse neste tempos pede-se tudo a todos que sejam tolerante e isto e aquilo mas se alguém  vai contra a opinião geral  a tolerância desaparece e são malucos das teorias ou negacionistas


----------



## camrov8 (11 Dez 2019 às 14:20)

Olhe para os mapas dos contornos dos oceanos, pois a água (em todas as suas formas) circula num circuito fechado na terra (a água não vem de outro planeta!) de onde vem esta ascensão dos oceanos, além do derretimento do gelo?
pois vem há 20000 anos que os glaciares estão a derreter mas essa parte não conta so a maluqueira da crise climática é que vale, que terão ditos os desgraçados dos nossos antecessores quando viram o oceano subir com o aquecimento globlal, na altura devia ser o metano dos mamutes


----------



## 1337 (11 Dez 2019 às 14:32)

criz0r disse:


> Há que respeitar as opiniões de cada um, inclusivé daqueles que acham que a terra é plana mas esta afirmação é tão ridícula que até custa a acreditar que foi proferida aqui no Fórum.


Ridícula porquê? Só porque não é a tua?


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2019 às 14:44)

@1337 acho que o início do meu post anterior dispensa a resposta á tua questão.


----------



## 1337 (11 Dez 2019 às 14:53)

criz0r disse:


> @1337 acho que o início do meu post anterior dispensa a resposta á tua questão.


Acho que devias ter mais respeito pelas pessoas. Eu não estou aqui para insultar ninguém nem faltei ao respeito a ninguém. Apenas referi que a Islândia terá 200 cm de neve no dia de hoje, isso é motivo para chamar do meu post ridículo? Disse alguma mentira?

Que o Planeta está a aquecer é inquestionável, o que não concordo é achar que é tudo por mao humana como muitos aqui defendem. Há muito extremismo em volta do AG e alterações climáticas, tanto que já há muita propaganda falsa sobre isso .


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2019 às 15:00)

1337 disse:


> Eu não estou aqui para insultar ninguém nem faltei ao respeito a ninguém



? Sentes-te ofendido com muito pouco deixa-me que te diga.



1337 disse:


> Apenas referi que a Islândia terá 200 cm de neve no dia de hoje



Isso prova exactamente o quê ? O amigalhaço do outro lado do Atlântico, também proferiu algo idêntico durante o split do Vortíce Polar no ano transacto.


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2019 às 15:21)

Até podia ter nevado 40 metros em toda a Islândia. De que serve isso se pouco ou nada sobreviverá no verão?

O degelo do ártico aumenta a humidade relativa. Mais neve no inverno em certos locais não invalida a teoria (leitura recomendada).


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2019 às 15:23)

Bem, acho que é melhor "arrefecerem" o tópico porque que este "aquecimento" súbito pode levar facilmente ao "abaixamento" do nível da conversa.


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2019 às 15:28)

Quantidade não é qualidade.

Gelo menos espesso derrete mais depressa. E isso não é bom.


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2019 às 15:37)




----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2019 às 15:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 16:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 18:35)




----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2019 às 15:09)

*One-third of recent global methane increase comes from tropical Africa*

*Exposing a Hidden Climate Threat: Methane ‘Super Emitters’*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 15:28)

Orion disse:


> *One-third of recent global methane increase comes from tropical Africa*
> 
> *Exposing a Hidden Climate Threat: Methane ‘Super Emitters’*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 17:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 23:48)




----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

toda a gente fala em crise climática, mas então que clima devemos ter ou isto é mais o que querem ter , então qual é o clima certo de há 20 anos, 30 ou 40 anos atrás ou se calhar o anterior há revolução industrial já que nesse não se pode culpar o ser humano, ou a era romana https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_ancient_Rome um bocado de boa literatura, então digam como será o  idilico que gretas e a afins teem na cabeça


----------



## irpsit (14 Dez 2019 às 01:30)

camrov8 disse:


> toda a gente fala em crise climática, mas então que clima devemos ter ou isto é mais o que querem ter , então qual é o clima certo de há 20 anos, 30 ou 40 anos atrás ou se calhar o anterior há revolução industrial já que nesse não se pode culpar o ser humano, ou a era romana https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_ancient_Rome um bocado de boa literatura, então digam como será o  idilico que gretas e a afins teem na cabeça



é uma pergunta muito boa:

Se considerarmos a temperatura de 1950 como o nosso ponto de referencia, encontramos periodos da nossa historia com temperatura entre -0.9C a -0.5C na* Little Ice Age*, -0.4 a +0.3 no *Roman Warm Period*, 0 a +0.5 no *Optimo Medieval *(no maximo +1 em alguns anos mais quentes), -0.3 a +0.5 no seculo passado  (entre o minimo em 1910 e o maximo nos anos 90). E entre 0.8 a +1.1 nos ultimos anos. A temperatura global esteve sempre dentro de -1 (nos anos mais gelados da Little Ice Age) e +1 (nos ultimos anos).

Obviamente que nos periodos mais frios, os paises nordicos sofrem, e os paises mediterranicos ficam com um clima temperado, o que facilitou os imperios romano, ou o imperio portugues. Nos periodos mais quentes, os paises mediterranicos sofrem com desertificacao, e os paises nordicos tornam-se temperados, o que facilitou a colonizacao da Islandia e partes da Gronelandia.

Abaixo do -1 encontramos climas frios, que sao severos para a Europa, mas que facilitam a civilizacao em latitudes mais subtropicais (um exemplo dessa descida de temperatura é o ano de 1816 ou os anos mais frios da little ice age). A *Idade Glacial* tinha temperaturas -4 a -8 graus, ou seja era bastante mais fria do que estes periodos.

So agora é que comecamos a sair fora da barreira do +1, o que nos leva a novo territorio. O *Holocene Thermal Maximum *teve temperaturas entre +0.5 a +1 (talvez +1.5 no maximo) acima de 1950, ou seja muito semelhante as que encontramos hoje em dia. Nessa altura, o clima em Africa era muito mais humido, o Saharo era humido, e o Polo Norte cerca de 3-4C mais quente do que 1950 (similar a hoje em dia). Os niveis do mar eram cerca de 2 metros acima dos actuais.

Antes disso, durante o *Pliocene*, 2-3 milhoes de anos atras, a temperatura era consistentemente +1.5 a +3C acima da actual. Ou seja, algo proximo do que é projectado para 2040-2060. Nessa altura, as florestas tropicais eram mais reduzidas, havia mais desertos nos subtropicos, nao havia gelo no Arctico (somente na Antarctica) e as florestas de coniferas cresciam onde hoje ha tundra na Siberia e Alaska. Era um mundo diferente do actual, e com niveis do mar 5-35 metros acima dos actuais!

No *PETM*, ha 55 milhoes de anos, a temperatura era cerca de +5 a +8C acima da actual. O mundo era tropical nas latitudes da Europa e do Arctico, e as zonas subtropicais e tropicais eram provavelmente vastos desertos e sem vida. Esta é a projecao para 2100 e o proximo seculo.
Nota que estou a falar de mudancas de temperaturas médias globais, que sao mais pronunciadas sempre nas latitudes polares. Uma mudanca de +4C nas zonas tropicais faz ultrapassar o ponto de orvalho maximo para o corpo humano, o que faz com que ninguem pudesse viver nas zonas tropicais. Imagina o que isso seria!

Acima de +8C entras em territorio desconhecido. Provavelmente com a vida limitada as zonas polares.

Qual é a temperatura ideal?
Durante os ultimos 10.000 anos, a temperatura oscilou quase sempre entre -1 e +1. Obviamente, que com base nos conhecimentos acima indicados, eu diria que a temperatura ideal é entre 0 e +1C, talvez +1.5C no maximo, para evitar refugiados climaticos e perda das cidades costeiras. Uma subida de +2 a +3C expande muito os desertos, retira o gelo dos polos e causa subida rapida dos niveis do mar: isso causaria provavelmente o colapso da nossa civilizacao (e tornaria Portugal num deserto), a nao ser que tenhas uma ideia mais brilhante do que o resto da sociedade de como nos adaptarmos a esse cenario.

Para Portugal, eu diria que a temperatura ideal seria entre -0.5 e +0.5C, porque teriamos mais chuva e agricultura, e obviamente seria uma vantagem para nos. Mas a -0.5C os paises do norte da Europa sofrem, portanto nao é desejavel.

Mas diz-me, qual achas que é o clima ideal?


----------



## Toby (14 Dez 2019 às 07:18)

camrov8 disse:


> toda a gente fala em crise climática, mas então que clima devemos ter ou isto é mais o que querem ter , então qual é o clima certo de há 20 anos, 30 ou 40 anos atrás ou se calhar o anterior há revolução industrial já que nesse não se pode culpar o ser humano, ou a era romana https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_ancient_Rome um bocado de boa literatura, então digam como será o  idilico que gretas e a afins teem na cabeça



há uma diferença fundamental: no momento em que você menciona as "anomalias" (você pode escolher a palavra que lhe convém) era devido a eventos naturais (terrestres, cósmicos,...). 
Desde a era industrial, os seres humanos têm-lhe adicionado o seu grão de sal.
Ignorar ou refutar isto é jogar um jogo de







Há três maneiras de abordar este debate sobre o nosso possível futuro:
1/ do ceticismo à rejeição total (muitas vezes guiada por interesses políticos e econômicos)   
2/ Extremismo ecológico puro e duro (muitas vezes para fins políticos)
3/ Olhe para o que o outro diz e pense e abra os olhos.

Eu sou a terceira via, não porque um dia tivemos 40° ou 200 mm de água, mas porque penso nas consequências. 
Podemos então ver que o homem agrava os eventos naturais: a 40° a poluição do ar estagna, eu não acho que deva desenvolver as consequências, 
com 200mm de água: a urbanização impede que o solo retenha e filtra, eu também acho que não é necessário listar as consequências.

Então, avestruz ou pensa nisso e muda o teu estilo de vida?


----------



## Toby (14 Dez 2019 às 09:22)

humor


----------



## hurricane (14 Dez 2019 às 11:48)

irpsit disse:


> é uma pergunta muito boa:
> 
> Se considerarmos a temperatura de 1950 como o nosso ponto de referencia, encontramos periodos da nossa historia com temperatura entre -0.9C a -0.5C na* Little Ice Age*, -0.4 a +0.3 no *Roman Warm Period*, 0 a +0.5 no *Optimo Medieval *(no maximo +1 em alguns anos mais quentes), -0.3 a +0.5 no seculo passado  (entre o minimo em 1910 e o maximo nos anos 90). E entre 0.8 a +1.1 nos ultimos anos. A temperatura global esteve sempre dentro de -1 (nos anos mais gelados da Little Ice Age) e +1 (nos ultimos anos).
> 
> ...



De facto analisando as temperaturas de periodos muito antigos e comparando com possiveis cenários futuros, é caso para ficarmos seriamente preocupados! se em 2100 a temperatura media global estiver 3 ou 4 graus acima dos valores de 1950, a civilizacao humana é seriamente ameacada. Infelizmente parece que os lideres politicos nao se preocupam com isso.


----------



## hurricane (14 Dez 2019 às 11:53)

Alias ha zonas da minha regiao em Porto de Mos onde se pode encontrar fosseis marinhos. Portanto o oceano andou por aqueles lados. Se foi na atual geografia atual nao sei, mas que andou por ali andou.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2019 às 12:13)

hurricane disse:


> Infelizmente parece que os lideres politicos nao se preocupam com isso.



Tem piada porque o 'neoliberalismo' ajudaria um bocadinho nas energias 'verdes'.



> Andrew Canning, PR Manager at think tank Wind Europe, told DW that slow permissions "seriously undermines Germany's ability to meet its 2030 renewables target," with the new 1,000-meter rule raising even more problems. "Other European countries apply a 500-meter rule or even less," he says, and adds that an opt-out clause allowing regional states and municipalities to ignore the minimum distance "complicates matters."



*German wind power blown off course*



> The mayor and EnBW submitted the requisite documentation -- several hundred pages and a number of environmental studies. But the authorities continually demanded more: species protection analyses, bird flight patterns, noise emissions, shadow patterns and, not least, potential dangers posed to the barbastelle bat, along with detailed information pertaining to its local population. Finally, after the fourth application, officials approved the wind park's construction last year.



* German Failure on the Road to a Renewable Future *

Acrescento que os líderes políticos preocupam-se bastante com o problema. Quem dera a muitos poderem garantir independência energética com reduzidas emissões de carbono. Receberiam inúmeros prémios humanitários.

O problema é que a procura é enorme e a oferta alternativa é mesmo fraquinha. Nunca é de mais relembrar isso.


----------



## irpsit (14 Dez 2019 às 15:52)

irpsit disse:


> é uma pergunta muito boa:
> 
> Se considerarmos a temperatura de 1950 como o nosso ponto de referencia, encontramos periodos da nossa historia com temperatura entre -0.9C a -0.5C na* Little Ice Age*, -0.4 a +0.3 no *Roman Warm Period*, 0 a +0.5 no *Optimo Medieval *(no maximo +1 em alguns anos mais quentes), -0.3 a +0.5 no seculo passado  (entre o minimo em 1910 e o maximo nos anos 90). E entre 0.8 a +1.1 nos ultimos anos. A temperatura global esteve sempre dentro de -1 (nos anos mais gelados da Little Ice Age) e +1 (nos ultimos anos).
> 
> ...



E mais que reduzir as emissoes de carbono até perto de zero, é tambem preciso mudar de paradigma:
- nao podemos continuar a destruir o planeta. Precisamos de cuidar do planeta.
- certas praticas como a agricultura, a pecuaria, e a deflorestacao, podem ser muito destrutivas 
- precisamos de simplificar o nosso estilo de vida ocidental, a nossa dieta, e o nosso consumo energetico
- e nao podemos continuar com um modelo que requer crescimento economico, quando a quantidade de recursos no planeta é finita. é loucura e uma grande estupidez. Infelizmente, nao consigo pensar numa solucao.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Dez 2019 às 17:51)

Nunca se poderão reduzir a 0 nem lá perto as emissões de dióxido de carbono no planeta.
Dede que existe planeta, sempre existiram e existirão emissões de dióxido de carbono, embora o homem ou humanidade com o seu desenvolvimento possa ter potenciado o volume dessas emissões em relação a algumas alturas/épocas da história do planeta .


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2019 às 17:58)

hurricane disse:


> Alias ha zonas da minha regiao em Porto de Mos onde se pode encontrar fosseis marinhos. Portanto o oceano andou por aqueles lados. Se foi na atual geografia atual nao sei, mas que andou por ali andou.


Isso não tem nada a ver. Estás a esquecer-te que tens fosseis de corais, estrelas do mar, etc em Porto de Mós e arredores porque a tectónica vigente era outra. Estava a abrir o oceano nessa altura e o mar era de temperaturas quentes e baixa profundidade nessa fácies.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Dez 2019 às 18:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso não tem nada a ver. Estás a esquecer-te que tens fosseis de corais, estrelas do mar, etc em Porto de Mós e arredores porque a tectónica vigente era outra. Estava a abrir o oceano nessa altura e o mar era de temperaturas quentes e baixa profundidade nessa fácies.


 A geografia do planeta modou ao longo da sua existência, mas também já com uma geografia muito próxima da que tem hoje, os níveis do mar já tiveram várias variações (já foram vários)


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2019 às 18:06)

O CO2 por sí próprio não será um elemento-chave no aquecimento\alteração climática.
Este gás é em grande parte, senão na totalidade, capturado pelos ecossistemas terrestres e aquáticos no nosso verão.
Outros gases, como o monóxido de carbono e o metano, deverão ter um papel mais importante.

Artigo da NASA aqui: https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/carbon-dioxide-fertilization-greening-earth

"April 26, 2016

*Carbon Dioxide Fertilization Greening Earth, Study Finds*
From a quarter to half of Earth’s vegetated lands has shown significant greening over the last 35 years largely due to rising levels of atmospheric carbon dioxide, according to a new study published in the journal _Nature Climate Change_ on April 25.

An international team of 32 authors from 24 institutions in eight countries led the effort, which involved using satellite data from NASA’s Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectrometer and the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration’s Advanced Very High Resolution Radiometer instruments to help determine the leaf area index, or amount of leaf cover, over the planet’s vegetated regions. The greening represents an increase in leaves on plants and trees equivalent in area to two times the continental United States.




This image shows the change in leaf area across the globe from 1982-2015.
Credits: Boston University/R. Myneni
Green leaves use energy from sunlight through photosynthesis to chemically combine carbon dioxide drawn in from the air with water and nutrients tapped from the ground to produce sugars, which are the main source of food, fiber and fuel for life on Earth. Studies have shown that increased concentrations of carbon dioxide increase photosynthesis, spurring plant growth.

However, carbon dioxide fertilization isn’t the only cause of increased plant growth—nitrogen, land cover change and climate change by way of global temperature, precipitation and sunlight changes all contribute to the greening effect. To determine the extent of carbon dioxide’s contribution, researchers ran the data for carbon dioxide and each of the other variables in isolation through several computer models that mimic the plant growth observed in the satellite data.

Results showed that carbon dioxide fertilization explains 70 percent of the greening effect, said co-author Ranga Myneni, a professor in the Department of Earth and Environment at Boston University. “The second most important driver is nitrogen, at 9 percent. So we see what an outsized role CO2 plays in this process.”


From a quarter to half of Earth’s vegetated lands has shown significant greening over the last 35 years largely due to rising levels of atmospheric carbon dioxide.

This video is public domain and can be downloaded from the Scientific Visualization Studio.
About 85 percent of Earth’s ice-free lands is covered by vegetation. The area covered by all the green leaves on Earth is equal to, on average, 32 percent of Earth’s total surface area - oceans, lands and permanent ice sheets combined. The extent of the greening over the past 35 years “has the ability to fundamentally change the cycling of water and carbon in the climate system,” said lead author Zaichun Zhu, a researcher from Peking University, China, who did the first half of this study with Myneni as a visiting scholar at Boston University.

Every year, about half of the 10 billion tons of carbon emitted into the atmosphere from human activities remains temporarily stored, in about equal parts, in the oceans and plants. “While our study did not address the connection between greening and carbon storage in plants, other studies have reported an increasing carbon sink on land since the 1980s, which is entirely consistent with the idea of a greening Earth,” said co-author Shilong Piao of the College of Urban and Environmental Sciences at Peking University.

While rising carbon dioxide concentrations in the air can be beneficial for plants, it is also the chief culprit of climate change. The gas, which traps heat in Earth’s atmosphere, has been increasing since the industrial age due to the burning of oil, gas, coal and wood for energy and is continuing to reach concentrations not seen in at least 500,000 years. The impacts of climate change include global warming, rising sea levels, melting glaciers and sea ice as well as more severe weather events.

The beneficial impacts of carbon dioxide on plants may also be limited, said co-author Dr. Philippe Ciais, associate director of the Laboratory of Climate and Environmental Sciences, Gif-suv-Yvette, France. “Studies have shown that plants acclimatize, or adjust, to rising carbon dioxide concentration and the fertilization effect diminishes over time.”

“While the detection of greening is based on data, the attribution to various drivers is based on models,” said co-author Josep Canadell of the Oceans and Atmosphere Division in the Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation in Canberra, Australia. Canadell added that while the models represent the best possible simulation of Earth system components, they are continually being improved.

Read the paper at _Nature Climate Change_.

www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nclimate3004.html
"

https://climate.nasa.gov/climate_resources/148/video-following-atmospheric-carbon-dioxide/


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

VimDePantufas disse:


> A geografia do planeta modou ao longo da sua existência, mas também já com uma geografia muito próxima da que tem hoje, os níveis do mar já tiveram várias variações (já foram vários)


É óbvio mas não é o caso! Estes calcários são do Cretácico. Nada tinha a ver com o nosso contexto actual.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> O CO2 por sí próprio não será um elemento-chave no aquecimento\alteração climática.
> Este gás é em grande parte, senão na totalidade, capturado pelos ecossistemas terrestres e aquáticos no nosso verão.
> Outros gases, como o monóxido de carbono e o metano, deverão ter um papel mais importante.
> 
> ...


O dióxido de carbono é importante relativamente ao aquecimento do planeta, mas como referiste o metano é muito pior!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2019 às 22:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 12:34)




----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2019 às 13:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O dióxido de carbono é importante relativamente ao aquecimento do planeta, mas como referiste o metano é muito pior!



Ainda mais esquecido do que o metano, e ainda mais poderoso é o *Nitric Oxide (NO2)* que é  quase todo proveniente dos fertilizantes quimicos usados na agricultura convencional. O No2 é 300 vezes mais potente do que o CO2, enquanto o metano é  cerca de 30 vezes mais potente.

O outro grupo de gases tambem muito ignorado e igualmente muito mais potentes do que o CO2 e o Metano, sao os *Clorofluorocarbonetos*, usados nos frigorificos e ar condicionados. Os paises asiaticos produzem quantidades muito elevadas destes.

Ambos (NO2 e Clorofluorocarbonetos) sao tambem muito prejudiciais para a camada de ozono.
Ja o *metano *é produzido sobretudo pelo livestock, na pecuaria.

Portanto, fertilizantes quimicos, pecuaria e ar condicionados, sao tambem prejudiciais, em par com os combustiveis fosseis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 13:21)

irpsit disse:


> Ainda mais esquecido do que o metano, e ainda mais poderoso é o *Nitric Oxide (NO2)* que é  quase todo proveniente dos fertilizantes quimicos usados na agricultura convencional. O No2 é 300 vezes mais potente do que o CO2, enquanto o metano é  cerca de 30 vezes mais potente.
> 
> O outro grupo de gases tambem muito ignorado e igualmente muito mais potentes do que o CO2 e o Metano, sao os *Clorofluorocarbonetos*, usados nos frigorificos e ar condicionados. Os paises asiaticos produzem quantidades muito elevadas destes.
> 
> ...


Claro que sim, mas ao que sei o que mais está a aumentar é o metano...


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2019 às 13:40)

O CO2 contribui em cerca de 75% para o actual aquecimento.
CH4 em 15%
NO2 em 5%
Clorofluorocarbonetos e outros gases similares em 5%
(valores estimados - a percentagem do CH4, NO2 e clorofluorocarbonetos pode ser maior do que estimadas)


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2019 às 13:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Claro que sim, mas ao que sei o que mais está a aumentar é o metano...



O metano esta a aumentar tambem porque o Arctico e o permafrost estao a derreter e a emitir mais metano.
O tipico mecanismo de feedback positivo.

A agricultura e pecuaria tambem estao em crescimento, portanto as percentagens das emissoes devido ao metano e NO2 vao aumentar nos proximos anos.

A agricultura é uma pratica essential para combatermos as emissoes. Especialmente se for feita de forma regenerativa. E vai ser destrutiva se continuar a ser feita da forma como é feita!

Podemos fixar carbono no solo atraves de nao so plantacoes de florestas mas tambem de fixacao de carbono nos solos (como biochar). A pecuaria se fosse feita sustentavelmente, tambem poderia ajudar (atraves da fixacao de carbono em pastagens sustentaveis) em vez de ser uma grande fonte de emissoes de CH4 (e tambem CO2 devido a solos desnudados). Alimentar o gado com coisas como algas reduz muito as emissoes de metano comparado com a alimentacao com cereais e soja (soja que esta ligada tambem a deflorestacao massiva no Brasil). Claro que em geral, é necessario reduzir o consumo de carne no planeta. E por ultimo, as boas praticas a nivel de nitrogenio (atraves do uso de fertilizantes naturais e boas praticas no solo), permitem combater as emissoes de NO2 que sao resultados da aplicacao massiva de fertilizantes quimicos NPK no solo.

Existem praticas convencionais que seriam muito positivas se fossem mais usadas, como a agroforestry, o uso de cover crops, rotagens das pastagens, silvopasture (como se fazia antigamente no Alentejo), etc...


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2019 às 14:57)

irpsit disse:


> O metano esta a aumentar tambem porque o Arctico e o permafrost estao a derreter e a emitir mais metano.
> O tipico mecanismo de feedback positivo.
> 
> A agricultura e pecuaria tambem estao em crescimento, portanto as percentagens das emissoes devido ao metano e NO2 vao aumentar nos proximos anos.
> ...



Interessante a sua análise.
Para aqueles que sabem ler francês, um interessante livro sobre química ambiental que revê os conceitos básicos da química aplicada.
https://www.deboecksuperieur.com/ouvrage/9782804159450-chimie-de-l-environnement
Infelizmente é um livro caro (62€) Encontramo-lo em segunda mão, às vezes. 
Parte deste livro está disponível na Internet https://books.google.pt/books?id=S0...alyseur co&hl=fr&pg=PA210#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## GabKoost (16 Dez 2019 às 20:27)

irpsit disse:


> ... Claro que em geral, é necessario reduzir o consumo de carne no planeta...



Não. Não é preciso reduzir o consumo de carne no planeta.

Isso são tiradas repetidas durante anos pelo lobbie vegan que usa qualquer coisa para acabar com o abate de animais.

A % de gases com efeito estufa criados pela agricultura e pecuária é uma muito pequena parte do total. Pedir a redução do consumo de carne é tão irrelevante no esquema global das coisas que se torna evidente de onde vem esta pressão. Se o consumo de carne caísse para metade amanhã, o problema acerca das emissões seria exactamente o mesmo.

Podia ainda pegar por muitas outras coisas mas culpar os peidos das vacas e dos porcos pelas emissões quando os humanos são 7 biliões é ridículo. Ainda mais quando sabemos muito bem que a humanidade devastou a maior parte dos mega rebanhos de todos os continentes que, também eles, contavam naturalmente com centenas de milhões de cabeças que se renovavam todos os X anos. Sem contar ainda com toda a biodiversidade que aniquilamos. Se estamos a contar o número de peidos.... temos de contar também aqueles que removemos.

Na realidade, se nos focarmos na AGRICULTURA e PECUÁRIA em específico, é mais uma vez ingénuo achar que a agricultura é a salvação e a pecuária a perdição.

A agricultura moderna é EXTREMAMENTE NEFASTA para o ambiente. Destroem vastas áreas com monoculturas geneticamente modificadas, matam números absurdos de animais nas colheitas, com pesticidas, herbicidas, ao mesmo tempo que empobrecem solos, secam recursos hídricos ou então poluem-nos.

Esta constante retórica unilateral que se repete à exaustão de que "temos de consumir menos carne", esperando ser possível substituir todo esta diferença calórica com MAIS agricultura INTENSIVA, sem que isso venha a causa mais uma monstruosidade de problemas é simplesmente infantil.

Na verdade, em AMBOS OS CASOS, o que está aqui em causa são de facto os MÉTODOS DE PRODUÇÃO e não o consumo excessivo de A ou B.

Um regime de pastoreio livre é de inestimável valor. É uma forma natural (porque é assim que a natureza funcionava antes do homem vir alterar tudo) do território ser LIMPO (evitando incêndios emissores de toneladas de carbono) e regenerar-se graças à fertilização da terra, ABSORVENDO carbono.

É igualmente, e isso oiço poucas vezes, uma forma EXCELENTE de usar território sem propensão ou utilidade agrícola, para produção de calorias e gorduras essenciais aos humanos. Ou seja, apenas com o regime de pastoreio livre, ou controlada de forma conveniente, podemos REALMENTE criar alimento O ANO TODO (e não sazonalmente) sem ocupar mais terras e enchê-las de químicos.

No que toca à agricultura, esta apenas é tida como uma "salvação" porque os regimes de produção intensiva, extremamente danosos para o solo (e saúde em geral para além do ambiente), conseguem fornecer quantidades monumentais de alimentos. Mas se o fizermos de forma nartural.... A porca torce o rabo rapidamente. As quantidades caem a pique, os preços explodem e, de um dia para o outro, em troca de uma produção BIO, temos falta de alimentos nos mercados. 

Imaginem tal coisas em países super povoados. Que cenário.

Enfim. Resumindo, a solução passa por mudar gradualmente os métodos de produção para outros menos poluentes em geral. A tirada de "reduzir o consumo de carne" é tão imprecisa e tendenciosa quanto seria infrutífera para o assunto premente.


----------



## dahon (16 Dez 2019 às 20:44)

Interessante, a precessão vs facto.


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

dahon disse:


> Interessante, a precessão vs facto.



Vamos acreditar nesta crença plástica/carbono, pelo menos que é menos nos nossos estômagos quando comemos peixe, etc.....
Esse gênero gráfico não é muito correto porque leva em conta apenas o uso e não a produção.
É como o carro elétrico "limpo" em uso, mas um desastre na fabricação.


----------



## dahon (16 Dez 2019 às 21:41)

Toby disse:


> Vamos acreditar nesta crença plástica/carbono, pelo menos que é menos nos nossos estômagos quando comemos peixe, etc.....
> Esse gênero gráfico não é muito correto porque leva em conta apenas o uso e não a produção.
> É como o carro elétrico "limpo" em uso, mas um desastre na fabricação.


Uma coisa é o AG outra é a poluição provocada pelo uso do plástico. O problema está em as pessoas acharem que a redução do uso de plástico é uma das principais soluções para reduzir as emissões de CO2.
Quanto ao carro eléctrico, é o menor dos desastres.


----------



## Toby (17 Dez 2019 às 10:08)

dahon disse:


> Uma coisa é o* AG* outra é a poluição provocada pelo uso do plástico. O problema está em as pessoas acharem que a redução do uso de plástico é uma das principais soluções para reduzir as emissões de CO2.
> Quanto ao carro eléctrico, é o menor dos desastres.



para compreender/traduzir a sua resposta, o que significa AG? Obrigada.


----------



## dahon (17 Dez 2019 às 18:23)

Toby disse:


> para compreender/traduzir a sua resposta, o que significa AG? Obrigada.


Aquecimento Global.

Enviado do meu SM-T510 através do Tapatalk


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2019 às 18:56)

Obrigado Dahon, por colocares este grafico bem ilustrativo.

Eu vejo o plastico como um problema separado. Tambem importante mas tao critico como reduzir emissoes.

- Os sacos de plasticos tem um impacto minimo a nivel de emissoes de carbono.

- Obviamente voos de aviao, contribuem imenso para a pegada ecologica.
Uma viagem de 4 voos dentro da Europa pode acrescentar quase 1ton CO2 por ano à minha pegada de 5 ton/ano. Portanto é significativo.

- O consumo de carne contribui muito para as emissoes de carbono, mas depende do tipo de carne. O exemplo mais insustentavel é produzir um bife de vaca alimentada a grao, que é o pior a nivel de emissoes (devido as emissoes de metano e quantidade de grao usada para criar essa vaca). As galinhas contribuem muito menos com emissoes do que animais que necessitam de muito mais area e graos. Se a vaca for alimentada so a pastagem de grao (muito raro hoje em dia), entao e pegada ecologica vai ser muito mais pequena! Igualmente sustentavel é comer um peixe pescado localmente, que vai ter um impacto muito pequeno. Obviamente que existe muita irracionalidade na discussao deste tema, porque a maioria das pessoas nao esta disposta a sacrificios. Eu nao sou vegetariano e tento comer so carne e peixe de origem sustentavel, e como talvez 2 vezes por semana. Reduzo muito a minha contribuicao com esta mudanca. Pode parecer um sacrificio, mas é uma mudanca muito facil de fazer, e uma pessoa pode continuar a usufruir os prazeres de certos pratos culinarios esporadicamente.

- Os transportes sao tambem fonte de emissao, mas nao tanto como a energia (electricidade e aquecimento) para as habitacoes e para a industria. Portanto a reducao do consumo é essencial (adoptar uma vida simples - outro sacrificio, talvez mais dificil mas a meu ver, tambem nao custa muito). A industria precisa de mudar de queimar carvao e petroleo, para energias renovaveis, como hidroelectrica e eolica. E se minimizarmos o consumo, como sociedade.

Agora a minha opiniao pessoal:
Como a maioria destas mudancas para uma vida mais simples, ate esta relacionada com poupancas economicas e possivelmente, com mais tempo para coisas que nos fazem felizes, eu acho que por causa disto, a mudanca vai ser adoptada em escala massiva pelas geracoes mais novas, num curto espaco de tempo.

E estou a adivinhar que coisas como voar de aviao, comer carne, conduzir um carro sem ser electrico, vao tornar-se muito caras e com impostos altos. Portanto, a mudanca vai acontecer e vai ser forcada.

Basta tambem ver a quantidade de jovens na faixa dos 18-25 na Alemanha, UK, USA, que tambem tem interesse numa vida ecologica e mais simples, e adoptam dietas veganas e recentemente deixam de voar de aviao... A mudanca esta a ocorrer. 

A minha duvida, é se vai ser a tempo e vai ser suficiente. A mudanca a nivel individual nao chega! é preciso sobretudo a reducao das emissoes por parte das industrias da China, USA e pelos lobbies da agricultura e pecuaria de paises como Brasil. Sem a contribuicao por parte dos "grandes", nada feito.








dahon disse:


> Interessante, a precessão vs facto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 18:04)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Dez 2019 às 18:11)

irpsit disse:


> Obrigado Dahon, por colocares este grafico bem ilustrativo.
> 
> Eu vejo o plastico como um problema separado. Tambem importante mas tao critico como reduzir emissoes.
> 
> ...


Ya, acabou-se as viagens de avião, o comer carne e os carros a combustão. Tão simples. Ainda por cima através de impostos. Mais vale acabar com a liberdade individual.

Os carros elétricos são um problema tão grande como os carros a combustão só que, obviamente, só se vão lembrar dos problemas quando estiverem a ter efeitos nefastos.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2019 às 09:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 09:49)




----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2019 às 10:01)

*2020 set to extend series of Earth’s warmest years*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2019 às 23:20)

*Porto. Rui Moreira diz que tempestades confirmam alerta sobre alterações climáticas*

O presidente da Câmara do Porto, Rui Moreira, disse hoje que *a ocorrência de duas tempestades tropicais* na mesma semana vem confirmar os alertas sobre alterações climáticas, defendendo que a cidade tem de estar preparada.

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-confirmam-alerta-sobre-alteracoes-climaticas

Será que o Douro nunca galgou as margens no Porto e em Gaia? 

É, mais estranho o Douro não galgar as margens do que o inverso, o mesmo para o Tejo eu lembro-me de ver as povoações do Ribatejo isoladas pela altura do Natal e em Janeiro, mas agora são mais raras de acontecer, mas certamente quando acontecer não é as alterações climáticas, certamente. 

Hilariante dizer que ocorreram duas tempestades tropicais certamente é por causa dos nomes que dão a depressões e depois o leigo associa a tudo e com a moda das alterações climáticas é com cada tesourinho deprimente que até dá dó. 

Haja paciência para tanto histerismo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2019 às 00:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Porto. Rui Moreira diz que tempestades confirmam alerta sobre alterações climáticas*
> 
> O presidente da Câmara do Porto, Rui Moreira, disse hoje que *a ocorrência de duas tempestades tropicais* na mesma semana vem confirmar os alertas sobre alterações climáticas, defendendo que a cidade tem de estar preparada.
> 
> ...


Esperem lá, tempestades tropicais??? 
     
(desculpem, mas não consigo parar de rir  )


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2019 às 00:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Porto. Rui Moreira diz que tempestades confirmam alerta sobre alterações climáticas*
> 
> O presidente da Câmara do Porto, Rui Moreira, disse hoje que *a ocorrência de duas tempestades tropicais* na mesma semana vem confirmar os alertas sobre alterações climáticas, defendendo que a cidade tem de estar preparada.
> 
> ...


é o que dá falar do que não se sabe , mau tempo no inverno realmente não me lembro de alguma vez ter acontecido só pode ser mesmo ser do aquecimento global


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Dez 2019 às 13:31)

Pessoas que nunca na vida quiseram obter conhecimento científico na área da meteorologia e clima de repente querem gritar acerca destes assuntos dá nisto. Tudo são chemtrails, tempestades tropicais, furacões, tudo é culpa do aquecimento global ou nada é culpa dele.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2019 às 14:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Porto. Rui Moreira diz que tempestades confirmam alerta sobre alterações climáticas*
> 
> O presidente da Câmara do Porto, Rui Moreira, disse hoje que *a ocorrência de duas tempestades tropicais* na mesma semana vem confirmar os alertas sobre alterações climáticas, defendendo que a cidade tem de estar preparada.
> 
> ...



Político: profissional que ganha a vida à custa dos nossos impostos e das nossas esperanças; fala sobre tudo; parece o Sr. Google, mas na realidade não sabe quase nada. Creio que o Rui Moreira terá também alguns assessores "técnico especialistas" com 24 anos a ganhar mais de 3.000 €...


----------



## cepp1 (22 Dez 2019 às 17:31)

Hoje a Madrinha do meu filho mais novo foi almoçar a minha casa. è uma investigadora do clima em Portugal, do aquecimento global, do que deve ser feito no futuro. Claro que lhe perguntei curiosidades acerca do futuro do nosso pais. A diferença de precipitação entre norte e sul vai se acentuar, e planos para o Alentejo e Algarve passam por transvases de rios do Norte, e construção de muitas lagoas artificiais para aproveitar água da chuva.
perguntei pela dessalinização e pelos altos custos estará previsto a utilização mas em 2080.
a chuva artificial tem tido excelente resultados na China mas ainda não há estudos suficientes sobre o beneficio destas chuvas em relação aos riscos das mesmas e para o ambiente por isso não será solução num futuro próximo


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2019 às 23:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 16:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 22:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


A *Heinrich event* is a natural phenomenon in which large armadas of icebergs break off from glaciers and traverse the North Atlantic. First described by marine geologist Hartmut Heinrich (Heinrich, H., 1988), they occurred during five of the last seven glacial periods or "ice ages" over the past 640,000 years (Hodell, et al., 2008). Heinrich events are particularly well documented for the last glacial period but notably absent from the penultimate glaciation (Obrochta et al., 2014). The icebergs contained rock mass, eroded by the glaciers, and as they melted, this material was dropped to the sea floor as ice rafted debris (abbreviated to "IRD").

The icebergs' melting caused extensive amounts of fresh water to be added to the North Atlantic. Such inputs of cold and fresh water may well have altered the density-driven, thermohaline circulation patterns of the ocean, and often coincide with indications of global climate fluctuations.

Various mechanisms have been proposed to explain the cause of Heinrich events, most of which imply instability of the massive Laurentide Ice Sheet, a continental glacier covering north eastern North America during the last glacial period. Other northern hemisphere ice sheets were potentially involved as well (Fennoscandic, Iceland/Greenland). However, the initial cause of this instability is still debated.
...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_event


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 11:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 16:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2019 às 13:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 11:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 11:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 14:59)

_Record high temperatures cast gloom over festive season in Moscow
By Nathan Hodge, CNNUpdated 7:30 AM ET, Wed December 25, 2019_

_Moscow (CNN)Russia's capital has seen record high temperatures in December with snow not predicted until the end of the month. *Moscow hit 6.2 degrees Celsius (43.2 degrees Fahrenheit) on Tuesday, the warmest recorded temperature for that date. *The city is often blanketed with snow in December, but unseasonably warm temperatures have cast a gloomy pall over the streets decorated with festive lights for the New Year holiday. The unusually warm weather has prompted public discussion about the climate crisis, a subject that is not often a priority in a country that heavily depends on hydrocarbon exports._


----------



## hurricane (28 Dez 2019 às 15:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Temos de investir em energias renovaveis o mais possivel! Eolica, das ondas, etc


----------



## Açor (28 Dez 2019 às 19:59)

*Bolha quente" duas vezes maior que Península Ibérica aparece ao largo da Nova Zelândia*


https://www.dn.pt/vida-e-futuro/bol...34D07xAKTMdSdRnrYYliQ7tmfbADc3wW7D25-uHIvxFMo


----------



## 1337 (28 Dez 2019 às 22:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> _Record high temperatures cast gloom over festive season in Moscow
> By Nathan Hodge, CNNUpdated 7:30 AM ET, Wed December 25, 2019_
> 
> _Moscow (CNN)Russia's capital has seen record high temperatures in December with snow not predicted until the end of the month. *Moscow hit 6.2 degrees Celsius (43.2 degrees Fahrenheit) on Tuesday, the warmest recorded temperature for that date. *The city is often blanketed with snow in December, but unseasonably warm temperatures have cast a gloomy pall over the streets decorated with festive lights for the New Year holiday. The unusually warm weather has prompted public discussion about the climate crisis, a subject that is not often a priority in a country that heavily depends on hydrocarbon exports._


Hum que interessante, a temperatura mais alta registada em Moscovo para Dezembro é de 9.8ºC. Mesmo para Janeiro é de 8.6ºC


----------



## 1337 (28 Dez 2019 às 22:11)

Açor disse:


> *Bolha quente" duas vezes maior que Península Ibérica aparece ao largo da Nova Zelândia*
> 
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/vida-e-futuro/bol...34D07xAKTMdSdRnrYYliQ7tmfbADc3wW7D25-uHIvxFMo


"A culpa não é das alterações climáticas, diz o mesmo especialista, lembrando que uma "bolha quente" semelhante tinha surgido em setembro no Mar de Bering, entre o Alasca e a Rússia, no hemisfério norte".


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2019 às 22:18)

1337 disse:


> Hum que interessante, a temperatura mais alta registada em Moscovo para Dezembro é de 9.8ºC. Mesmo para Janeiro é de 8.6ºC



Tuesday, dia 24.

Outro exemplo:



> The last time Moscow was warmer than 5.3 degrees Celsius on Dec. 18 was in 1886, she said. The usual air temperature for Dec. 18 is minus 6.2 degrees Celsius, according to Russia's Hydrometeorological Research Center.



 https://meteoinfo.ru/en/climate/daily-norms-of-air-temperature-for-moscow

Este mês será certamente um dos mais quentes (ou menos frios) na história (recente, pelo menos) da Rússia.


----------



## hurricane (28 Dez 2019 às 22:47)

1337 disse:


> "A culpa não é das alterações climáticas, diz o mesmo especialista, lembrando que uma "bolha quente" semelhante tinha surgido em setembro no Mar de Bering, entre o Alasca e a Rússia, no hemisfério norte".



O mesmo cientista refere que o surpreendente nao é a bolha quente mas a sua extensao.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 21:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 14:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 14:33)




----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2019 às 17:23)

Orion disse:


> Este mês será certamente um dos mais quentes (ou menos frios) na história (recente, pelo menos) da Rússia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 18:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 19:12)

*Australia's fires are estimated to have emitted 250 million tons of carbon dioxide already — nearly half of the nation's total yearly average emissions — according to NASA data provided to The Guardian.Dec 18, 2019*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 20:03)




----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2019 às 22:08)

Arrefecimento global


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 22:10)

Orion disse:


> Arrefecimento global


Não, é mais arrefecimento local!


----------



## 1337 (31 Dez 2019 às 01:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 16:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 20:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:46)

1337 disse:


>


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


agora é o Apocalipse daqui a uns dias é o armagedão


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:58)

camrov8 disse:


> agora é o Apocalipse daqui a uns dias é o armagedão


O maior Apocalipse da Humanidade não é o ambiental, é a imbecilidade!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 22:05)




----------



## camrov8 (1 Jan 2020 às 22:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O maior Apocalipse da Humanidade não é o ambiental, é a imbecilidade!


e dos sabichões


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 22:31)

camrov8 disse:


> e dos sabichões


Não consegues melhor? Ao menos posta dados de fontes credíveis... se conseguires!


----------



## Hawk (1 Jan 2020 às 22:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O maior Apocalipse da Humanidade não é o ambiental, é a imbecilidade!



Juntamente com o fundamentalismo, o radicalismo e a hipocrisia. Tudo isto corrói causas justas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 22:35)

Hawk disse:


> Juntamente com o fundamentalismo, o radicalismo e a hipocrisia. Tudo isto corrói causas justas.


Qual fundamentalismo, radicalismo e hipocrisia? O arrefecimento global só porque sim?


----------



## Hawk (1 Jan 2020 às 22:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Qual fundamentalismo, radicalismo e hipocrisia? O arrefecimento global só porque sim?



Um exemplo que já dei aqui. Um PM de um país civilizado que a cada 3 palavras chuta um "alterações climáticas e o futuro dos nossos filhos e netos". O mesmo PM quer rapidamente um novo aeroporto para trazer mais turistas para uma sobrelotada Lisboa. Não te parece hipocrisia? Achas que a causa sai reforçada?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 22:46)

Hawk disse:


> Um exemplo que já dei aqui. Um PM de um país civilizado que a cada 3 palavras chuta um "alterações climáticas e o futuro dos nossos filhos e netos". O mesmo PM quer rapidamente um novo aeroporto para trazer mais turistas para uma sobrelotada Lisboa. Não te parece hipocrisia? Achas que a causa sai reforçada?


O que é que o cu tem a ver com as calças? Já te respondi a essa pergunta.


----------



## Hawk (1 Jan 2020 às 22:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O que é que o cu tem a ver com as calças? Já te respondi a essa pergunta.



A hipocrisia corrói a causa. Temos um caso evidente de um líder que se está nas tintas para as alterações climáticas e está a usar estas apenas como um chavão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 22:55)

Hawk disse:


> A hipocrisia corrói a causa. Temos um caso evidente de um líder que se está nas tintas para as alterações climáticas e está a usar estas apenas como um chavão.


Já te disse que aqui não é o sítio apropriado para se discutir isso. Mas para acabar, pelo menos eu orgulho-me de viver num país onde não existe partido nenhum que tenha o desplante de negar o aquecimento global!


----------



## rozzo (1 Jan 2020 às 23:18)

Vamos parar por aqui, certo? 

Obrigado.


----------



## 1337 (2 Jan 2020 às 02:24)

camrov8 disse:


> agora é o Apocalipse daqui a uns dias é o armagedão


Pois, supostamente o mar já ia estar a cobrir algumas cidades  por esta altura


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 10:20)




----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 10:29)

Hawk disse:


> Um exemplo que já dei aqui. Um PM de um país civilizado que a cada 3 palavras chuta um "alterações climáticas e o futuro dos nossos filhos e netos". O mesmo PM quer rapidamente um novo aeroporto para trazer mais turistas para uma sobrelotada Lisboa. Não te parece hipocrisia? Achas que a causa sai reforçada?



 https://www.theguardian.com/austral...and-asks-australians-to-be-patient-over-fires

 https://www.france24.com/en/2019122...vacation-during-deadly-bushfires-firefighters

Pelo contrário, um discurso dúbio para com as alterações climáticas também não serve de muito.

Comparando PMs, a conduta do Costa não foi grande coisa. Mas a do australiano não é melhor.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 10:43)

Outra emergência.


----------



## Hawk (2 Jan 2020 às 11:28)

Orion disse:


> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...and-asks-australians-to-be-patient-over-fires
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/2019122...vacation-during-deadly-bushfires-firefighters
> 
> ...



Não estou a comparar condutas, o problema do Costa e do PM australiano é igual ao de tantos outros líderes mundiais. Um discurso oco e incoerente que só promove a imbecibilidade que se discutia aqui. 

Mas ter um PM que diz que Portugal é uma das principais vítimas do aquecimento global, que está preocupado com as futuras gerações, e ao mesmo tempo dizer que vai nascer um novo aeroporto em Lisboa dê por onde der porque precisamos de mais turistas...







É caso para dizer, o aquecimento global é grave mas tocar nos 25 mil milhões de receita turística é brincar com coisas sérias...

E neste lote incluo a população. Estranhamente apática e hipócrita. Recordo um caso em Setembro é que foram proibidas as festas com fogo de artificio no Norte do país por causa do risco de incêndio. Para proteger a floresta que é de todos. Em Lisboa o fogo não foi cancelado porque não há floresta para arder. Tudo argumentos muito válidos. Qual a posição dessas pessoas em relação ao novo aeroporto? Nem vê-los. "É preciso proteger a floresta de todos nós, mas não quero ter de esperar 2 horas numa fila de check-in". "É preciso proteger a floresta de todos nós, mas eu acabei de colocar 4 quartos para alojamento local." "É preciso proteger a floresta de todos nós mas eu quero voos a 9.99€ para a Cochichina". Hipocrisia suprema.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 13:05)

Hawk disse:


> o problema do Costa e do PM australiano é igual ao de tantos outros líderes mundiais. Um discurso oco e incoerente que só promove a imbecibilidade que se discutia aqui.



Inevitável quando a população conhece, em termos globais, o problema mas desconhece, mesmo em termos globais, os obstáculos à resolução.

O mesmo acontece em tantos outros tópicos (economia, política externa, ...)


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 16:01)




----------



## irpsit (2 Jan 2020 às 16:37)

Orion disse:


> Inevitável quando a população conhece, em termos globais, o problema mas desconhece, mesmo em termos globais, os obstáculos à resolução.
> 
> O mesmo acontece em tantos outros tópicos (economia, política externa, ...)



Claro!

Para travar o aquecimento global, e preciso esforcos similares aos feitos pela Europa e EUA durante a WWII.
Porque esses esforcos vao causar uma disrupcao gigante, que requer os Estados a forcarem, medidas nas populacoes, negocios e industrias.
Mas nao fazer isso, vai resultar numa disrupcao ainda maior.

Mas por mais que me custe dizer isto, em breve vamos comecar a ver o nascimento de ditaduras ambientalistas, porque a necessidade assim o vai ditar.
Ainda so vamos com 1.1C de aquecimento global. Imaginem como sera 2C ou 3C previstos para 2050.

A disrupcao tem ja sido enorme em muitos paises, principalmente aqueles que nao aparecem nas noticias: Filipinas, Indonesia, Mocambique, Bolivia, Siria, Iraque. Comeca agora a surgir disrupcao tambem em paises mais proximos do ocidente: Australia, Brasil... Em breve e gradualmente sera o futuro caso da China, India, EUA....
Cidades submergidas, falha das monsoes, evacuacoes massivas devido a incendios. E depois, as falhas na agricultura e na agua. Quando isso acontecer, podera causar o colapso da civilizacao. E sera tarde para agir, mesmo que se parem as emissoes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 16:51)

irpsit disse:


> Claro!
> 
> Para travar o aquecimento global, e preciso esforcos similares aos feitos pela Europa e EUA durante a WWII.
> Porque esses esforcos vao causar uma disrupcao gigante, que requer os Estados a forcarem, medidas nas populacoes, negocios e industrias.
> ...


Infelizmente para mim já vamos tarde. Já não é possível reverter o aquecimento global, apenas tentar mitigar a situação e mesmo assim não sei... todas as emissões evitadas pelas energias verdes foram compensadas pelo crescimento económico global... vamos alegremente caminhar rapidamente para o precipício.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 17:19)

*A ser assim isto é um grande avanço na compreensão do aquecimento global! 

*


----------



## Hawk (2 Jan 2020 às 17:19)

Há um problema fundamental que é o de pedir mudanças comportamentais relativas quando o planeta só vê emissões absolutas. As medidas para redução de emissões absolutas teriam que ser tomadas nos principais núcleos populacionais. E medidas absolutas são extremamente impopulares e não dão votos. Não deixa de ser irónico um francês que emite 6 toneladas de carbono por ano dizer a um brasileiro que emite 1 tonelada de carbono por ano que tem que fazer um esforço maior pelo ambiente.

Depois, ideologicamente apropriou-se de medidas sociais "pró-ambiente". Como a questão dos passes sociais em que o único reflexo neste momento é ter mais dinheiro na carteira. Não houve redução de tráfego rodoviário, não há mais pessoas a usar os transportes, há simplesmente pessoas a usar os transportes mais vezes. Como disse um conhecido meu de Lisboa que já usava transportes:  "com o dinheiro que poupei no passe este ano vou fazer uma viagem a Itália". Portanto, a medida pró-ambiente resulta em mais 2 viagens de avião que não iriam ser feitas à partida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 18:21)

*Norway records warmest ever January day at 19°C*

*New maximum temperature for December in UK recorded in Scottish Highlands - 18.7°C*


----------



## 1337 (2 Jan 2020 às 18:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Norway records warmest ever January day at 19°C*
> 
> *New maximum temperature for December in UK recorded in Scottish Highlands - 18.7°C*


Já tinha visto a notícia. Acho essa temperatura muito duvidosa. Todas as outras estações têm dificuldade em ultrapassar os 10ºC. Essa foi aos 19ºC?


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 19:46)

1337 disse:


> Já tinha visto a notícia. Acho essa temperatura muito duvidosa. Todas as outras estações têm dificuldade em ultrapassar os 10ºC. Essa foi aos 19ºC?


Western Norway is experiencing a rare heatwave for early January, at a time when temperatures should normally be below freezing.

The highest temperature of 19C (66F) - more than 25C above the monthly average - was measured in the village of Sunndalsora.

This makes it Norway's warmest January day since records began.

While many were enjoying the warm weather, there are concerns that it is another example of climate change.

"It's a new record for warm weather here... People [have been] out in the streets in their T-shirts today," Yvonne Wold, mayor of the municipality of Rauma, who had taken a dip in the sea earlier in the day, told the BBC.

"A lot of people are usually skiing at this time. Not exactly much of that today," she added.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-50971446


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 20:49)

*Study confirms climate change impacted Hurricane Florence's precipitation and size
*
Stony Brook University
" - A new modeling framework showed that Hurricane Florence produced more extreme rainfall and was spatially larger due to human-induced climate change.
- This new framework enables scientists to investigate the effect of climate change on individual extreme weather events in advance of their impact.
- The research illustrates that climate change and its major impact on extreme storms is not a projection for the future but is a reality now." From:
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-01/sbu-scc010220.php


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 21:17)

1337 disse:


> Já tinha visto a notícia. Acho essa temperatura muito duvidosa. Todas as outras estações têm dificuldade em ultrapassar os 10ºC. Essa foi aos 19ºC?



Também conta.



> The main cause for the record-breaking temperatures at this particular site was from a foehn wind," he says.





> The area also held the December (18.3C) and February (18.9C) Norway maximum records.


----------



## 1337 (3 Jan 2020 às 01:21)

Orion disse:


> Também conta.


Sim, efeito Fohen eleva as temperaturas. Mas caramba, só numa vila pequena é que isso acontece? Uma vila que bate todos os recordes dos meses mal exista uma subida de ar quente durante o Inverno na Noruega? Estranha e continuo a duvidar desses valores. Mas é possível claro.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2020 às 10:34)

1337 disse:


> Sim, efeito Fohen eleva as temperaturas. Mas caramba, só numa vila pequena é que isso acontece? Uma vila que bate todos os recordes dos meses mal exista uma subida de ar quente durante o Inverno na Noruega? Estranha e continuo a duvidar desses valores. Mas é possível claro.



Quanto mais densa for uma rede de estações, maior diversidade de observações haverá.

Da mesma maneira que em locais propícios a extremos de frio poderão haver novos recordes aquando de vagas de frio, o mesmo ocorre em dias de calor.

É por isso que é sempre importante manter uma perspetiva mais abrangente. E ela é esta:


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2020 às 10:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2020 às 14:45)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2020 às 19:18)

http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/news/press_20191223.pdf

Já não deve faltar muito para os céticos publicarem a sua análise anual  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2020 às 19:26)

Orion disse:


> http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/news/press_20191223.pdf
> 
> Já não deve faltar muito para os céticos publicarem a sua análise anual  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/



Na Bélgica está entre os 5 mais quentes desde 1901.


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2020 às 10:40)

Orion disse:


> Já não deve faltar muito para os céticos publicarem a sua análise anual - https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/



Feito.

---

Para os interessados no tópico, isto é leitura obrigatória.


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Jan 2020 às 11:23)

*India Cold Wave Breaks Records, Shuts Schools and Makes Bad Air Worse*

*NEW DELHI — A brutal cold wave has swept northern India, blanketing streets in freezing fog, intensifying pollution, disrupting hundreds of flights and prompting school closures.*

*India’s capital, New Delhi, experienced its coldest day in December in 119 years on Monday, with the maximum temperature dipping below 49 degrees Fahrenheit (9.4 Celsius), about 20 degrees below the average for December. Last week, the city broke its longest cold spell in more than two decades, with 10 consecutive days of extreme weather.*

*Northern India, with its expanses of farmland and desert, is more accustomed to heat waves than dangerous cold fronts, both of which have been linked to climate change.*

*The fog is often so blinding that drivers cannot see cars slowing down in front of them, causing accidents and highway pileups. In December, hundreds of flights and trains were delayed or canceled because of low visibility.*

*Last week, six people were killed in the city of Noida, near New Delhi, after their car skidded off the road. Investigators blamed heavy fog.*

*In neighboring Bangladesh, a prolonged cold spell that started in November has left at least 50 people dead, including 17 children, according to Ayesha Akhter, a medical officer in Dhaka, the capital.*

*Retailers are struggling to keep up. Ramesh Gupta, a shopkeeper in New Delhi who works at one of India’s biggest electrical wholesalers’ markets, said that most branded heating appliances had sold out and that prices for basic heaters had doubled in the last week, to about $19 from $10.*

*Vivek Sharma, who sells woolen clothing in South Delhi, said he kept shuttling between his small shop and the warehouses where he replenishes his inventory. Even those places were running low, he said.“I have never seen such demand for warm clothes,” Mr. Sharma said as a customer picked through knitted sweaters. “After an hour, nothing will be left.”*

*On Tuesday, frigid winds blew a hole in the side of a night shelter in Chandni Chowk, a lower-income part of New Delhi. The 50 or so people sleeping inside started to shiver and drew closer to each other.*

*“In such biting cold, it is not possible to sleep without a roof,” said Manmohan Singh, a laborer who earns less than $10 a day and sometimes sleeps in the shelter.*

*Outside the All India Institute of Medical Sciences, a large hospital in New Delhi that offers free treatment to the country’s poorest, hundreds of patients sprawled out on sidewalks, covering themselves with quilts for a night in the cold.*

*“I have no other option,” said Sarveshwar Pandey, a farmer in a wool cap, who had traveled hundreds of miles from Bihar for knee treatment and slept outside on Tuesday.*

*The New York Times*


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2020 às 11:52)

VimDePantufas disse:


> *India Cold Wave Breaks Records, Shuts Schools and Makes Bad Air Worse*
> 
> *NEW DELHI — A brutal cold wave has swept northern India, blanketing streets in freezing fog, intensifying pollution, disrupting hundreds of flights and prompting school closures.*
> 
> ...



*Unusual spell of cold wave grips North India. Here's why*



> "The climate change affecting the intensity and frequency of Western Disturbances can bring mercury down in northern region in years to come, while central and southern Indian regions could be more warmer," says Dr Bhupinder B. Singh, senior scientist at the government's premier Centre for Climate Change Research (CCCR) at Pune.


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2020 às 11:56)

https://mausam.imd.gov.in/imd_latest/contents/climate_services_daily_temeprature_maps.php


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2020 às 12:07)

http://cccr.tropmet.res.in/home/docs/cccr/climate-change-report-2017.pdf

O aquecimento global não é uniforme nem linear. Nunca é de mais relembrar.


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Jan 2020 às 12:27)

Orion disse:


> *Unusual spell of cold wave grips North India. Here's why*


"The climate change affecting the intensity and frequency of Western Disturbances *can bring mercury down in northern region in years to come*, while central and southern Indian regions* could (could ???)* be more warmer,"


----------



## 1337 (4 Jan 2020 às 12:31)

Orion disse:


> *Unusual spell of cold wave grips North India. Here's why*


Portanto, se houver uma anomalia de temperaturas para cima ou para baixo, a justificação vai ser sempre alterações climáticas, tá certo.

Somos mesmo anjinhos ao pensar que as médias de um planeta se fazem em apenas 100 anos.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Jan 2020 às 12:53)

1337 disse:


> Portanto, se houver uma anomalia de temperaturas para cima ou para baixo, a justificação vai ser sempre alterações climáticas, tá certo.
> 
> Somos mesmo anjinhos ao pensar que as médias de um planeta se fazem em apenas 100 anos.


e tenta procurar a temperatura média do planeta (que é perto de 14ºc) e dão sempre em relação a época  de 1850 1900 que foi uma altura de temperaturas mais baixas e medidas em termómetros de mercúrio, mas pronto quando alguém fala disto é sempre negacionista e  maluquinho das conspirações, mas quando pergunto qual deve ser o clima certo que devíamos ter ninguém responde


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2020 às 13:43)

Incrivel como ainda ha pessoas a ignorar o obvio com todos os dados disponiveis.


----------



## 1337 (4 Jan 2020 às 17:50)

hurricane disse:


> Incrivel como ainda ha pessoas a ignorar o obvio com todos os dados disponiveis.


Há pessoas que pensam além das modinhas da nova era


----------



## 1337 (4 Jan 2020 às 17:52)

camrov8 disse:


> e tenta procurar a temperatura média do planeta (que é perto de 14ºc) e dão sempre em relação a época  de 1850 1900 que foi uma altura de temperaturas mais baixas e medidas em termómetros de mercúrio, mas pronto quando alguém fala disto é sempre negacionista e  maluquinho das conspirações, mas quando pergunto qual deve ser o clima certo que devíamos ter ninguém responde


Ninguém te vai responder, só te vão dizer que é incrível como ignoras o óbvio. Mas qual é o óbvio mesmo?


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2020 às 18:06)

1337 disse:


> Ninguém te vai responder, só te vão dizer que é incrível como ignoras o óbvio. Mas qual é o óbvio mesmo?


A ciência e os cientistas, e centenas de estudos de caráter científico. Mas realmente isso da ciência é uma coisa chata, que pode ser sempre refutada com argumentos não científicos... Num fórum de ciência, claro. Por isso é normal que num fórum de meteorologia (que é uma ciência) perante argumentação não científica, não haja grande paciência.


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2020 às 18:44)

1337 disse:


> Há pessoas que pensam além das modinhas da nova era



Modinhas? O degelo do Artico é uma moda? O aumento da temperatura media global nas ultimas decadas tambem é uma moda? O aumento do nivel dos oceanos tambem é uma moda? O plastico depositado nos oceanos tambem é uma moda? A desflorestacao das zonas tropicais Americanas e Africanas tambem é uma moda? Haja paciencia!


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2020 às 18:57)

hurricane disse:


> Modinhas? O degelo do Artico é uma moda? O aumento da temperatura media global nas ultimas decadas tambem é uma moda? O aumento do nivel dos oceanos tambem é uma moda? O plastico depositado nos oceanos tambem é uma moda? A desflorestacao das zonas tropicais Americanas e Africanas tambem é uma moda? Haja paciencia!



Cool, uma boa cerveja belga... 
quando eu leio as palavras "negacionista e  maluquinho das conspirações" tens de fazer zap.
É impossível discutir isso, é como o posto de resíduos nucleares.

Les frites belges me manquent


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2020 às 20:48)

VimDePantufas disse:


> "The climate change affecting the intensity and frequency of Western Disturbances *can bring mercury down in northern region in years to come*, while central and southern Indian regions* could (could ???)* be more warmer,"



O centro e sul da Índia têm diferentes climas. Diferentes climas, diferentes cenários (uns mais certos que outros).

É mesmo desespero, isso de se focar nos tempos verbais.



1337 disse:


> Portanto, se houver uma anomalia de temperaturas para cima ou para baixo, a justificação vai ser sempre alterações climáticas, tá certo.
> 
> Somos mesmo anjinhos ao pensar que as médias de um planeta se fazem em apenas 100 anos.



Repara numa coisa. Há alguns céticos que 'por aí' dizem que a Terra está prestes a entrar numa era de arrefecimento imparável e catastrófico. Pessoalmente não me dou ao trabalho de abordá-los. Da mesma maneira, tu e outros intencionalmente focam-se nas opiniões mais apocalíticas do aquecimento global porque são apenas e só convenientes.

É importante conhecer o clima que ocorreu ao longo dos milénios para se perceber os diversos mecanismos envolventes. Contudo, um mundo 4 ou 5º mais quente do que atualmente (que certamente ocorreu anteriormente) é muito, muito diferente. O que me leva ao ponto seguinte:



camrov8 disse:


> e tenta procurar a temperatura média do planeta (que é perto de 14ºc) e dão sempre em relação a época  de 1850 1900 que foi uma altura de temperaturas mais baixas e medidas em termómetros de mercúrio, mas pronto quando alguém fala disto é sempre negacionista e  maluquinho das conspirações, mas quando pergunto qual deve ser o clima certo que devíamos ter ninguém responde



Para gente que se acha tão intelectual (vocês os 2 e outros), porque alegadamente são 'anti-culto', é constrangedor o facto de ainda não se terem apercebido da real importância da pesquisa climática. Nova tentativa:

Dizem que em 2050 a população mundial pode chegar aos 10 mil milhões. Há 100 anos atrás a população global era... uns 1.8 mil milhões.

Esse aumento da população exige uma enorme quantidade de alimentos (ainda mais se a maior parte do mundo ficar obesa como os ocidentais), sendo que estes (e o ecossistema envolvente) requerem certas condições meteorológicas para existirem num dado local.

Variações persistentes de temperatura e/ou precipitação podem tornar (mais ou menos) inviáveis certas culturas, necessitando mais devastação ambiental para suprir as necessidades dos humanos. Ao contrário de vocês os dois, há muita (mas muita gente) que depende da agricultura à moda antiga para sobreviver. Não têm supermercado perto para comprarem alimentos que vêm de todo o mundo. E nem me vou dar ao trabalho de explorar a água. Não é auto-evidente (dica: a precipitação é essencial)?

É mesmo preciso continuar? Se for necessário posso abordar os peixinhos e a temperatura do oceano.


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2020 às 20:54)

Orion disse:


> O centro e sul da Índia têm diferentes climas. Diferentes climas, diferentes cenários (uns mais certos que outros).
> 
> É mesmo desespero, isso de se focar nos tempos verbais.
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 23:39)

Orion disse:


> O centro e sul da Índia têm diferentes climas. Diferentes climas, diferentes cenários (uns mais certos que outros).
> 
> É mesmo desespero, isso de se focar nos tempos verbais.
> 
> ...


Like this?


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2020 às 00:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Like this?



Esse twitter é a sério ou ironico? Nao da para perceber na feed.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2020 às 09:59)

hurricane disse:


> Esse twitter é a sério ou ironico? Nao da para perceber na feed.


Para mim só pode ser a gozar, mas há quem o leve a sério...


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jan 2020 às 20:26)

Orion disse:


> O centro e sul da Índia têm diferentes climas. Diferentes climas, diferentes cenários (uns mais certos que outros).
> 
> É mesmo desespero, isso de se focar nos tempos verbais.
> 
> ...


es tão inteligente mas responde lá a pergunta que parece que ignoram, diz lá que clima de que época é o certo. o planeta esta a aquecer há 18 mil anos é por si a própria definição  do fim da ultima era do gelo, o planeta ou aquece ou arrefece com pequenos pontos de estabilidade. e já sei o bla bla de ser mais rápido hoje não sei mais quantos e dos peixinhos  vens com conversas a achar que sabes mais que os outros e só vens com spam e mais spam


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2020 às 21:14)

Só para dizer que, não tarda muito, viajar na Via do Infante será algo parecido com isto. 
Como é possível que haja gente que não percebeu que as alterações climáticas existem? Não acompanham o seguimento meteorógico?!


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jan 2020 às 21:28)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só para dizer que, não tarda muito, viajar na Via do Infante será algo parecido com isto.
> Como é possível que haja gente que não percebeu que as alterações climáticas existem? Não acompanham o seguimento meteorógico?!


caro charneca ninguém esta a negar nada , como já disse as alterações começaram há muito e vão continuar quer queiramos ou não


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2020 às 22:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só para dizer que, não tarda muito, viajar na Via do Infante será algo parecido com isto.
> Como é possível que haja gente que não percebeu que as alterações climáticas existem? Não acompanham o seguimento meteorógico?!



Eu não acho que esse tipo de argumento faça sentido.
Os céticos trabalham durante períodos de tempo excessivamente longos.
Os alarmistas extremos trabalham em períodos de tempo muito curtos.
O aquecimento global ou, para ser mais criterioso, a mudança climática deve ser analisada em relação a uma atividade externa. 
Neste caso, é uma actividade humana.
Neste caso existem claramente modificações locais de TIPO de clima e nem sempre de t°. 
Por outro lado, é observada uma MÉDIA GLOBAL superior a t°.
Mas 2020 nenhum cientista pode provar por 1+1=2 que o T° da Andaluzia sobe, mas observa-se que GLOBALMENTE os limiares E o tempo do T° mudam com aumentos significativos em algumas regiões.
Quando é -30 na Sibéria os sépticos gritam "Eu tenho razão".
Quando é +30 em Oslo os pessimistas gritam "Eu tenho razão".
O debate é simplesmente se a atividade humana modificou a curva ascendente.   
Obviamente sim, a actividade humana mudou o curso da história: agora devemos saber "já passámos o limiar crítico?".


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2020 às 23:24)

*Aquecimento global pode ser combatido por 300 mil milhões de dólares, estima ONU*

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...-por-300-bilioes-de-dolares-estima-onu-531766


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 12:47)




----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jan 2020 às 14:36)




----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2020 às 14:57)

https://mausam.imd.gov.in/backend/a...Statement_on_Climate_of_India_during_2019.pdf


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2020 às 14:07)

Parece que a greta não é a unica escandinava preocupada 
https://www.yahoo.com/news/viking-runestone-linked-fears-climate-change-study-184752002.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2020 às 20:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2020 às 11:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2020 às 11:05)




----------



## 1337 (10 Jan 2020 às 22:38)




----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2020 às 22:58)

1337 disse:


>





É mesmo preciso comentar?


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2020 às 23:00)

1337 disse:


>


Porque é que não colocas recordes de calor, ou é só o que te convém?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/tvi24....-temperatura-media-nacional-foi-de-41-9-graus


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2020 às 23:05)

Orion disse:


> É mesmo preciso comentar?









17º de anomalia positiva é (também) muita fruta.

Felizmente o clima global não depende das temperaturas locais que nos são mais convenientes.


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2020 às 23:11)

*Russian climate gets warmer 2.5 times faster than world average — diplomat *

*Russia unveils plan to 'use the advantages' of climate change*


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2020 às 23:13)

Esta notícia saiu há 2 dias:

*2019 foi o ano mais quente de sempre na Europa e o segundo mais quente no mundo*
De acordo com o Serviço de Mudanças Climáticas da União Europeia, o ano de 2019 foi o segundo ano mais quente da história. E a segunda década do século XXI foi a mais quente de sempre.
Os dados divulgados pelo Copernicus Climate Change Service mostram que as temperaturas mundiais em 2019 ficaram abaixo das de 2016. Já a Europa viu 2019 ficar registado como o ano mais quente de sempre.

“Os últimos cinco anos foram os mais quentes já registados e a última década foi a mais quente alguma vez registada”, afirmou Jean-Noel Thepaut, diretor do centro Copernicus, citado pela AFP.

As temperaturas gerais de 2019 ficaram 0.6 graus Celsius mais quentes que a média de 1981 a 2010 e a temperatura da Terra, nos últimos cinco anos aumentou entre 1.1 a 1.2 graus Celsius do que no período pré-industrial.

O Copernicus Climate Change Service afirma que as concentrações atmosféricas de carbono continuam a aumentar, tendo em 2019 atingido os seus níveis mais altos.

O aumento destes valores acontece um ano depois das Nações Unidas ter afirmado que as emissões de gases de efeito de estufa precisavam de cair cerca de 7.6 por cento a cada ano, até 2030, com o objetivo de limitar o aumento das temperaturas para 1.5 graus Celsius.

RTP

2020 está a começar mal pela Europa e as anomalias na Rússia são impressionantes.


----------



## 1337 (11 Jan 2020 às 03:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Porque é que não colocas recordes de calor, ou é só o que te convém?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/tvi24....-temperatura-media-nacional-foi-de-41-9-graus


Que eu saiba sou livre de publicar o que quiser certo? O que publiquei é tão válido como o que tu publicaste. Ou por ser uma notícia de frio já não conta para vós? Alterações climáticas tanto pode ser com anomalias positivas como negativas. Como vocês só publicam os "calores" eu vou publicando alguns "frios". Sei bem que no momento em que estamos são bem menos que os quentes.


----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2020 às 09:46)

1337 disse:


>


Esse valores sao de facto impressionantes. No meteoblue ate aparece a cor em preto! Acho que nunca tinha visto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 20:21)




----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2020 às 01:12)




----------



## hurricane (13 Jan 2020 às 08:45)

1337 disse:


>



É relativamente normal nevar em algumas areas do Medio Oriente.


----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2020 às 11:30)

hurricane disse:


> É relativamente normal nevar em algumas areas do Medio Oriente.


Não é muito normal assim, mas de facto nos últimos anos tem nevado quase todos os anos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 10:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 14:28)

_Oceans are warming at the same rate as if five Hiroshima bombs were dropped in every second
CNN Updated 2:38 PM ET, Mon January 13, 2020_

_Lijing Cheng, the paper's lead authorand an associate professor at the International Center for Climate and
Environmental Sciences at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said the ocean temperature was 0.075 degrees Celsius above the 1981-2010 average in 2019. "There are no reasonable alternatives aside from the human emissions of heat trapping gases to explain this heating," Cheng said, adding that to reach this temperature, the ocean would have taken in 228,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 -- or 228 sextillion -- joules of heat._

_"The Hiroshima atom-bomb exploded with an energy of about 63,000,000,000,000 Joules," Cheng said. "I did a calculation ... the amount of heat we have put in the world's oceans in the past 25 years equals to 3.6 billion Hiroshima atom-bomb explosions," he added. That's equivalent to dropping roughly four Hiroshima bombs into the oceans every second over the past quarter of a century. But because the warming is speeding up, the rate at which we are dropping these imaginary bombs is getting faster than ever. "We are now at five to six Hiroshima bombs of heat each second," said John Abraham, one of the authors of the study and a professor of mechanical engineering at the University of St. Thomas in Minnesota.





_


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 11:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 11:26)




----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2020 às 13:15)

*Greta Thunberg muda de estratégia e aponta directamente aos CEOs*

https://executivedigest.sapo.pt/greta-thunberg-muda-de-estrategia-e-aponta-directamente-aos-ceos/

A Greta muda de estratégia como o cata-vento. 

Oh Greta, tiveste em Lisboa, a dar beijinhos e abraços ao Medina, mas esqueceste que vão construir um aeroporto no Montijo com sérias consequências ambientais. 
 .


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 14:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Greta Thunberg muda de estratégia e aponta directamente aos CEOs*
> 
> https://executivedigest.sapo.pt/greta-thunberg-muda-de-estrategia-e-aponta-directamente-aos-ceos/
> 
> ...


Mais um a bater na miúda! Tristeza!!!


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2020 às 14:17)

> NOAA/NASA
> 
> Annual Global Analysis for 2019
> 
> 2019 was 2nd warmest for globe



 https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/briefings/20200115.pdf


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2020 às 14:21)

*U.S. ‘Climate Weapon’ Caused Russia’s Warm Winter, Lawmaker Says*


----------



## 1337 (15 Jan 2020 às 14:41)

*Major Greenland Glacier Is Growing*

https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/i...dEoRdtt15CmyXPUKv1WOzu3J0LHN125B-H1e0qxxhiG0s

Mais uma falha no AG, assim não pode ser.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jan 2020 às 14:59)

1337 disse:


> *Major Greenland Glacier Is Growing*
> 
> https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/i...dEoRdtt15CmyXPUKv1WOzu3J0LHN125B-H1e0qxxhiG0s
> 
> Mais uma falha no AG, assim não pode ser.



É muito fácil debitar mensagens "provocativas" sem pesquisar ou realmente ver com atenção.

Deste-te ao trabalho de:
  1) Ler bem a explicação para tal estar a acontecer?
  2) E já agora... A que escala temporal é que está a acontecer?

Em algum sítio diz que no *longo-termo* (que é o que interessa para a conversa do AG) o glaciar está a aumentar???

Estamos a falar de aumento de gelo observado em 1 glaciar num período de 3 anos, e explicado por padrões oceânicos regionais.

Já a parte do estudo em que diz que o glaciar tem passado décadas a perder gelo (portanto no *longo-termo*) não interessa referires?

Isto serve de alguma coisa na tua "cruzada" para demonstrar que o planeta não está a aquecer?
Sinceramente...


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2020 às 17:26)

*That’s a wrap: A look back at 2019 and the past decade*


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2020 às 17:44)

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/hadobs/monitoring/dashboard.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 14:38)




----------



## hurricane (17 Jan 2020 às 15:35)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...ean-seabirds-killed-new-zealand-north-america

Mais uma das causas do Aquecimento Global. Todos os dias sao noticias destas devastadoras!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2020 às 12:56)

*Malásia devolve 150 contentores de lixo plástico para 13 países, incluindo Portugal*

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/malasia...o-plastico-para-13-paises-incluindo-portugal/

Portugal alguma vez   Mandem para a AR


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 13:35)

*Subida do nível do mar. «Usem esfregões e baldes», recomenda Donald Trump- fonte:EXECUTIVE DIGEST*


*Alterações climáticas poderão provocar crise financeira mais grave que a de 2008- fonte:JORNAL ECONÓMICO*


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2020 às 13:40)

Esta visualização interessante das "stripes" tem sido muitas vezes criticada pelos "deniers", por andarmos sempre a ver apenas o período pós-industrial.

Pronto, já a fizeram para um período longo.


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2020 às 14:32)

*Ukraine weather in 2019 warmest over 140 years*


Falta o resumo anual da Rússia.







E este mês continua a ser extremamente quente.


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2020 às 15:00)




----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2020 às 15:08)

*Confirmation that 2019 concludes warmest decade*


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2020 às 15:11)

> The Blue Paper pointed out that land surface average temperature in Asia in 2018 registered 0.58℃ higher than that of normal years, the fifth warmest year since 1901. From 1901 to 2018, land surface annual average temperature in China was on the uptick. From 1951 to 2018, annual average temperature in China increased by 0.24℃ every 10 year, with the warming rate remarkably higher than the global average level in the same period.



*The Blue Paper of Climate Change 2019 in China is released*

*Hong Kong Observatory: 2019 as the warmest year on record *


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2020 às 18:55)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Jan 2020 às 19:06)




----------



## 1337 (20 Jan 2020 às 21:18)

*Extreme cold weather alert ends for Toronto after record snowfall on weekend*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-extreme-cold-weather-alert-1.5432482


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2020 às 21:34)

De facto publica-se aqui muita coisa que faz mais sentido nos seguimentos regionais.

O aquecimento global não é uniforme nem linear. E o Canadá é um excelente exemplo.


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2020 às 21:37)

Já publiquei isto...


----------



## 1337 (20 Jan 2020 às 21:40)

Um dos fundadores do Greenpeace vem desmontar as falsidades sobre as Alterações Climáticas antropogénicas


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2020 às 21:43)

Toronto...


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2020 às 21:45)

1337 disse:


> Um dos fundadores do Greenpeace vem desmontar as falsidades sobre as Alterações Climáticas antropogénicas




É... se fosse a ti não confiava muito na personagem...


----------



## 1337 (20 Jan 2020 às 21:51)

Orion disse:


> É... se fosse a ti não confiava muito na personagem...


Hehe tu tens sempre alguma na manga 

Uma coisa não invalida a outra, mas o que ele disse sobre as alterações climáticas tem razão a 100% na minha opinião. Claro que a tua opinião é completamente diferente já sei ^^


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2020 às 22:01)

1337 disse:


> Hehe tu tens sempre alguma na manga
> 
> Uma coisa não invalida a outra, mas o que ele disse sobre as alterações climáticas tem razão a 100% na minha opinião. Claro que a tua opinião é completamente diferente já sei ^^


Felizmente o mundo não se baseia na tua opinião. Baseia-se em evidências e investigação científica. Felizmente, para bem de nós todos!


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2020 às 22:04)

Volto sempre ao mesmo.

O tipo devia era explicar as consequências da Terra sem gelo nos polos. Se calhar haveria mais consenso na necessidade de manipular o clima, mesmo que estas se devam a variações naturais.

Vou resumir a atitude negacionista moderada que de vez em quando se lê por aqui:

'Eu não nego as alterações climáticas mas não sei a parte atribuível aos humanos. Apesar de não saber, vou criticar todos aqueles que tentam de facto atribuir responsabilidade aos humanos. As eventuais variações causadas pelos humanos não interessam porque há 300 milhões de anos haviam condições piores'.

Há dias em que mesmo não há paciência


----------



## 1337 (20 Jan 2020 às 22:16)

vitamos disse:


> Felizmente o mundo não se baseia na tua opinião. Baseia-se em evidências e investigação científica. Felizmente, para bem de nós todos!


A ciência e investigação científica está no vídeo que publiquei.


----------



## 1337 (20 Jan 2020 às 22:19)

Orion disse:


> Volto sempre ao mesmo.
> 
> O tipo devia era explicar as consequências da Terra sem gelo nos polos. Se calhar haveria mais consenso na necessidade de manipular o clima, mesmo que estas se devam a variações naturais.
> 
> ...


Eu não estou a criticar a tua posição, apesar de ser contrária á minha não te vou insultar por isso. Temos posições diferentes e é apenas isso.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jan 2020 às 22:29)

Orion disse:


> Volto sempre ao mesmo.
> 
> O tipo devia era explicar as consequências da Terra sem gelo nos polos. Se calhar haveria mais consenso na necessidade de manipular o clima, mesmo que estas se devam a variações naturais.
> 
> ...


estas a dizer que devemos controlar o clima a todo o custo para ficar da maneira que mais nos agradar, ou melhor agradar a alguns porque se em alguns locais a malta curte o clima que tem outras vivem em zonas onde o clima é o pior inimigo, para a malta do corno de África, e qual é o problema do contraditório não podemos ser todos iguais até a malta que acredita que a terra é plana tem o direito a expressar, ou será que só somos bons se formo atrás do cu de quem vai   a frente sem fazer muito barulho


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2020 às 22:40)

camrov8 disse:


> estas a dizer que devemos controlar o clima a todo o custo para ficar da maneira que mais nos agradar, ou melhor agradar a alguns porque se em alguns locais a malta curte o clima que tem outras vivem em zonas onde o clima é o pior inimigo, para a malta do corno de África, e qual é o problema do contraditório não podemos ser todos iguais até a malta que acredita que a terra é plana tem o direito a expressar, ou será que só somos bons se formo atrás do cu de quem vai   a frente sem fazer muito barulho


A malta que acredita que a terra é plana terá todo o direito a expressar-se, certamente. Não num fórum científico, obviamente. Os negacionistas das alterações climáticas podem expressar-se... Do ponto de vista científico, apoiado, com números e dados concretos de preferência.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jan 2020 às 22:51)

vitamos disse:


> A malta que acredita que a terra é plana terá todo o direito a expressar-se, certamente. Não num fórum científico, obviamente. Os negacionistas das alterações climáticas podem expressar-se... Do ponto de vista científico, apoiado, com números e dados concretos de preferência.


e onde ir vê-los e saber se são fiáveis, num mundo carregado de fake news que até os media metem a pata na poça, desviando um bocado há poucos dias apareceu uma noticia a dizer que a Suécia estava a pensar experimentar a semana de 4 dias de trabalhos para se vir a descobrir que era mentira se acontece com quem devia fazer fact check como pode o cidadão saber se é fake ou não, eu sei la quem são os jonhs os vitalis os não sei quem eu sei la o corriculo deles


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Jan 2020 às 23:31)

camrov8 disse:


> e onde ir vê-los e saber se são fiáveis, num mundo carregado de fake news que até os media metem a pata na poça,



Na realidade é bem simples...Um artigo, mesmo que escrito por um cientista, não é considerado um "artigo científico" mesmo que publicado num jornal respeitado, como o NY Times, o El Pais ou, à escala do nosso pequeno retângulo, o Expresso, por exemplo.

Ciência só é ciência, se um determinado artigo, resultante de uma investigação prévia, for aceite e publicado numa revista científica, pois tal significa que passou pelo crivo dos pares, validando o rigor da investigação e respetivas conclusões. Se mesmo assim pode haver fraudes?! Claro, há gente pouco séria em todo o lado, mas como a ciência se alimenta da competitividade na procura da informação, por cada cientista que anuncia uma descoberta, haverá certamente outro que investiga em sentido contrário...

É que passar pelo "crivo dos pares" não significa, no caso da ciência, uma espécie de corporativismo onde "cientistas protegem cientistas", antes pelo contrário, pois poucas áreas de atividade há onde a rivalidade seja tão grande e onde o lema seja"não há vacas sagradas e tudo pode ser posto em causa". É por isso que Einstein continua e continuará a ser posto em causa. É também por isso que o conhecimento humano tem progredido exponencialmente...

Dito isto haverá hoje, infelizmente, poucos áreas de conhecimento onde todos os estudos (e contraestudos) científicos apontem invariavelmente numa única direção: as atividades humanas estão a interferir significativamente (o que não é mesmo que dizer que são a causa única) na mudança dos padrões climáticos à escala global. Negar isto é um ato de fé e não de ciência.

É também por ser um ato de fé, de convicção pessoal, que não pode ser desmontado e, no desespero, agarramo-nos a tudo...Já agora, no mundo da Ciência, ter sido um dos fundadores da Greenpeace é tão importante como ter duas orelhas, dito por outras palavras: não são os "títulos" que conferem autoridade científica, mas antes a qualidade das investigações e do trabalho como cientista.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2020 às 23:46)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Na realidade é bem simples...Um artigo, mesmo que escrito por um cientista, não é considerado um "artigo científico" mesmo que publicado num jornal respeitado, como o NY Times, o El Pais ou, à escala do nosso pequeno retângulo, o Expresso, por exemplo.
> 
> Ciência só é ciência, se um determinado artigo, resultante de uma investigação prévia, for aceite e publicado numa revista científica, pois tal significa que passou pelo crivo dos pares, validando o rigor da investigação e respetivas conclusões. Se mesmo assim pode haver fraudes?! Claro, há gente pouco séria em todo o lado, mas como a ciência se alimenta da competitividade na procura da informação, por cada cientista que anuncia uma descoberta, haverá certamente outro que investiga em sentido contrário...
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2020 às 06:14)

Algumas pessoas aqui deviam mudar de bombinhas ou parar de fumar:
apodrece os neurónios


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2020 às 09:32)

camrov8 disse:


> estas a dizer que devemos controlar o clima a todo o custo para ficar da maneira que mais nos agradar, ou melhor agradar a alguns porque se em alguns locais a malta curte o clima que tem outras vivem em zonas onde o clima é o pior inimigo, para a malta do corno de África, e qual é o problema do contraditório não podemos ser todos iguais até a malta que acredita que a terra é plana tem o direito a expressar, ou será que só somos bons se formo atrás do cu de quem vai   a frente sem fazer muito barulho









Deve-se controlar o clima para minimizar o impacto no ecossistema e - obviamente de forma egoísta - facilitar a atividade dos humanos.

O problema não é propriamente o contraditório. São sim publicações como 'aquela' que realisticamente nada acrescentam a uma discussão minimamente séria e aprofundada.

A maior parte do crescimento da população mundial nas próximas décadas deverá ocorrer em África, região que - como a maioria deve saber - tem enormes problemas.

A agricultura de subsistência ainda domina em África (incluindo no Corno). É mesmo preciso continuar a explicar a importância de um clima razoavelmente estável e previsível?


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jan 2020 às 12:42)

Orion disse:


> Deve-se controlar o clima para minimizar o impacto no ecossistema e - obviamente de forma egoísta - facilitar a atividade dos humanos.
> 
> O problema não é propriamente o contraditório. São sim publicações como 'aquela' que realisticamente nada acrescentam a uma discussão minimamente séria e aprofundada.
> 
> ...


então devesse deixar o clima aquecer pois assim mais vapor de água na atmosfera e mais água precipitavel .


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jan 2020 às 12:44)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Na realidade é bem simples...Um artigo, mesmo que escrito por um cientista, não é considerado um "artigo científico" mesmo que publicado num jornal respeitado, como o NY Times, o El Pais ou, à escala do nosso pequeno retângulo, o Expresso, por exemplo.
> 
> Ciência só é ciência, se um determinado artigo, resultante de uma investigação prévia, for aceite e publicado numa revista científica, pois tal significa que passou pelo crivo dos pares, validando o rigor da investigação e respetivas conclusões. Se mesmo assim pode haver fraudes?! Claro, há gente pouco séria em todo o lado, mas como a ciência se alimenta da competitividade na procura da informação, por cada cientista que anuncia uma descoberta, haverá certamente outro que investiga em sentido contrário...
> 
> ...


não disseste nada de novo . como saber se um dos milhões de posts são fake ou não


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2020 às 13:13)

A questao, camrov8, 1337, e se voces estao a fazer a opcao correcta em colocarem-se ao lado dos cepticos do climate change como Trump, Bolsonaro e muitos outros broncos, em vez da visao mainstream da ciencia, da maioria dos governos, da maioria das pessuas educadas e sensatas.

A esmagadora maior parte do espectro politico, concorda com a visao cientifica de que existem mudancas climaticas severas, causados pelos 410ppm de CO2 emitidos pela humanidade. E a necessidade de salvar o ambiente e a destruicao do planeta.
So os tolos populistas da extrema direita, se colocam fora desta visao. E Trump e um deles.

Em Portugal, toda a gente, desde o Rui Rio, Marcelo, Costa, Jeronimo, Catarina Martins, todos se enquadram nesta visao consensual.
So o pessoal da extrema direita se coloca fora. Ou o pessoal que le teorias da conspiracao na internet.

Se calhar acho que passam demasiado a ler o que nao deviam na internet.
Material venenoso para a vossa mente.
Estilo Fox News, CMTV ou muitos jornais populistas...

Na religiao e o mesmo consenso que na politica, com o Papa e um defendor acerrimo da necessidade de combater as mudancas climaticas.
E na Ciencia, e a mesma coisa, com mais de 95% ao lado do que falo.

Nao tenham duvidas que a historia vai julgar quem tomar essa opcao anti-ambiente, anti-ciencia.
Exactamente como julgou os milhares de pessoas que adoptaram os ideias fascistas, nazis e outras ditaduras, que ocorreram nos anos 30s do seculo passado.

Mas eu acho que voces vao mudar de ideias muito em breve.
Portanto nao se espantem que num forum dito cientifico, muitos de nos percam a paciencia com este tipo de posicoes.

Nao vejam isso como um ataque pessoal. Eu nao vos conheco, nem voces me conhecem. O que ataco sao as opinioes trumpistas e conspiracionistas, pouco ou nada cientificas, deste forum. Que sao infelizmente cada vez mais abundantes.


----------



## rozzo (21 Jan 2020 às 13:36)

camrov8 disse:


> então devesse deixar o clima aquecer pois assim mais vapor de água na atmosfera e mais água precipitavel .



Tudo muito bonito....

Mas...
Mais vapor de água na atmosfera não implica mais precipitação. Por vários motivos:

*1) Puramente físicos-termodinâmicos: * Sim, tens mais vapor de água na atmosfera, mas quanto mais elevada a temperatura, maior a capacidade da atmosfera reter água sem esta condensar e/ou precipitar. Basta relembrar que para exatamente o mesmo conteúdo de água na atmosfera, a humidade relativa é maior quanto menor a temperatura. Portanto podes ter muita humidade "inútil" numa atmosfera mais quente.

*2) Motivos dinâmicos, de circulação:* Independentemente de o aumento do conteúdo de vapor de água ser maior de forma generalizada e global numa atmosfera mais quente, o facto desta precipitar (além do apontado em 1) está sempre dependente da dinâmica atmosférica (frentes, depressões, anticiclones, etc). E uma das respostas mais marcadas do aquecimento é a expansão dos anticiclones subtropicais. Portanto, mesmo com mais humidade "a passear" por aí, regiões como a nossa tenderão a que não haja mecanismos de forçamento eficientes para a fazer precipitar. Já noutras regiões (latitudes mais altas, e talvez trópicos a resposta é oposta, até poderá precipitar mais).

Portanto é tudo muito mais complicado do que essa tua afirmação simples *"ah e tal mais calor  mais vapor de água  mais chuva"*.

Nop... Só em algumas zonas. E podes ter certeza que grande parte das zonas com clima semelhante ao nosso estão precisamente nas condições que referi. Vais ter mais humidade no ar "inútil", porque não só há menos instabilidade, como também a atmosfera a aguenta muito mais.

E já nem entro por outra parte tão (ou mais relevante) do que os pontos anteriores. 
Mesmo em zonas onde o AG se reflectir em aumento da precipitação, o balanço hídrico será negativo na mesma. Simplesmente em grande parte dessas zonas, *o ganho em precipitação não compensará as perdas por evapotranspiração acrescida* pelo facto de teres temperaturas bem mais altas..

Pois....


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jan 2020 às 13:36)

irpsit disse:


> A questao, camrov8, 1337, e se voces estao a fazer a opcao correcta em colocarem-se ao lado dos cepticos do climate change como Trump, Bolsonaro e muitos outros broncos, em vez da visao mainstream da ciencia, da maioria dos governos, da maioria das pessuas educadas e sensatas.
> 
> A esmagadora maior parte do espectro politico, concorda com a visao cientifica de que existem mudancas climaticas severas, causados pelos 410ppm de CO2 emitidos pela humanidade. E a necessidade de salvar o ambiente e a destruicao do planeta.
> So os tolos populistas da extrema direita, se colocam fora desta visao. E Trump e um deles.
> ...


custa dizer isto vezes sem conta, vão aos meus posts e vejam onde nego o quer que seja e que aprovo o que o Trump diz, quando digo isto geralmente os post seguintes são insultos e ataques pois como não descobrem  o que querem, quanto ao politicos usam a oratória que mais votos garante podes ver isso no PCP que já se tornou meme com o insistir no ataque ao grande capital e afins é o que os seus apoiantes querem ouvir. a minha posição é a seguinte:
o planeta esta a aquecer é certo mas que em grande parte tem origem natural que poderá estar acelerado por via da poluição e não vejo onde esta visão irá contra os dados climáticos. 
depois estou cansado de mentiras de eco-extremismo como o da Greta com mentiras repetidas e que ninguém escrutina ou quer escrutinar por exemplo:
a amazonia é o pulmão do mundo e produz 20% do O2 isto e mentira nem sequer é a maior floresta esse titulo vai para a taiga que cobre toda a Russia e Canada quanto ao O2 esta só produz 6% de todo o oxigénio fotossintetico  e o maior bolo é não biologico e depois a afirmação de termos cinco anos até o apocalipse ambiental


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jan 2020 às 13:43)

rozzo disse:


> Tudo muito bonito....
> 
> Mas...
> Mais vapor de água na atmosfera não implica mais precipitação. Por vários motivos:
> ...


antes de citar tenta ao menos ver o contexto em que foi escrito, como sempre é fácil pegar colar não dar contexto e faz-se um brilharete


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jan 2020 às 15:12)

A ideia de que como se mente muito na Internet é impossível saber o que é verdade ou não portanto toca a acreditar no que dá mais jeito é o cúmulo da preguiça e da passividade.


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2020 às 15:22)

*Ozone-depleting substances caused half of late 20th-century Arctic warming, says study*


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jan 2020 às 18:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A ideia de que como se mente muito na Internet é impossível saber o que é verdade ou não portanto toca a acreditar no que dá mais jeito é o cúmulo da preguiça e da passividade.


isso dá para os dois lados a maioria nem questiona o que se lhe servir, não é por nada que as fake news circulam mais rápido que as verdadeiras


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2020 às 18:23)

Não, não é Fake News!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jan 2020 às 18:33)

camrov8 disse:


> isso dá para os dois lados a maioria nem questiona o que se lhe servir, não é por nada que as fake news circulam mais rápido que as verdadeiras



Ninguém tem culpa que o número de estúpidos seja elevado e que os mesmos nem direccionados para a informação lá cheguem. O conhecimento nunca foi tão acessível ao cidadão comum. A verdade nunca esteve tão ao alcance de qualquer um. Se não têm capacidade de distinguir entre a verdade e a mentira, talvez o problema não esteja na informação e no conhecimento e sim neles.


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2020 às 09:51)

camrov8 disse:


> depois estou cansado de mentiras de eco-extremismo como o da Greta com mentiras repetidas e que ninguém escrutina ou quer escrutinar por exemplo: a amazonia é o pulmão do mundo e produz 20% do O2 isto e mentira nem sequer é a maior floresta esse titulo vai para a taiga que cobre toda a Russia e Canada quanto ao O2 esta só produz 6% de todo o oxigénio fotossintetico  e o maior bolo é não biologico e depois a afirmação de termos cinco anos até o apocalipse ambiental



Claro que concordo contigo (o contributo da Amazonia para o O2 global e mais pequeno do que se julga) mas o problema nao e esse.
O problema e 
1) dizeres que o aquecimento global e provocado por causas naturais. Se sim, quais? Certamente nao e a actividade solar, que tem estado a niveis muito reduzidos desde 2009 (e ja estava em queda desde ha varias decadas).
Nem me vais dizer que sao variacoes naturais, o facto de estarmos a caminhar rapidamente para uns 2C acima do que e normal para um interglacial. Como ja escrevi antes, o interglacial teve em quase todo o periodo temperaturas entre -1C a +1C em relacao aos valores de 1880.
E claro que o nosso planeta ja teve fases com niveis de CO2 (e temperatura) bem acima dos actuais. A vida continuou a existir, e nao e isso que esta em causa, mas a continuidade da maioria dos ecossistemas esta, assim como criares um gigantesco problema para a nossa civilizacao (com milhoes de refugiados de Africa, Asia, America Latina e Medio Oriente).*
2) Vais me dizer que o CO2 nao e um gas de estufa? E sim, claro que existem outros factores que afectam o termoequilibrio da atmosfera, como vapor de agua, SO2, outras particulas resultantes de poluicao, metano... 
3) A destruicao da Amazonia e um problema. Pela destruicao da maior flloresta tropical, pela enorme perda de biodiversidade (o que achas disso?), e pelo impacto que tem a nivel de emissoes (claro que se achares que o aquecimento global nao e resultante dos niveis de CO2, o arder da Amazonia (e outras zonas do mundo) nao interferem em nada entao no termoequilibrio da atmosfera). 

* E obvio que o aquecimento futuro e benefico para certos paises, nomeadamente Russia, Canada, Islandia, Reino Unido, Escandinavia e paises Balticos (e isso ve-se muito bem nos interesses nacionalistas da Russia). Mas o resto do planeta, tende a sofrer com esse aquecimento, especialmente Europa do Sul, Africa, India, China, Brasil, America Latina, Medio Oriente, Filipinas, Australia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

Por falar em Fake News, a Greta também é vítima delas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 11:10)




----------



## 1337 (22 Jan 2020 às 11:15)

Vamos todos continuar a discutir isto, entretanto o roubo continua a ser feito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 11:19)

1337 disse:


> Vamos todos continuar a discutir isto, entretanto o roubo continua a ser feito.


Propaganda Trumpista é o que tu fazes! É interessante que a tua fonte é sempre o mesmo idiota! Porque é que não citas cientistas a sério? Tristeza!


----------



## 1337 (22 Jan 2020 às 11:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Propaganda Trumpista é o que tu fazes! É interessante que a tua fonte é sempre o mesmo idiota! Porque é que não citas cientistas a sério? Tristeza!


Recusas-te a ver a verdade, temos pena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 11:26)

1337 disse:


> Recusas-te a ver a verdade, temos pena.


Pena metes tu! É um forum inteiro excepto 3 pessoas que segundo tu não vêem a verdade... vens para um forum de ciência com uma agenda trumpista na manga e pensas que vamos comer as tuas mentiras? Cego e triste és tu!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2020 às 11:53)

"treta climática". Julgo que não será preciso dizer mais nada dado o uso de tão convincente linguagem científica. Aposto que foi retirado do Google Scholar.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 12:00)

1337 disse:


> Vamos todos continuar a discutir isto, entretanto o roubo continua a ser feito.



Onde raio arranjas esse tipo de coisas? 

Até me dei ao trabalho de pesquisar o financiamento da ONU. Sem surpresa, é bem mais complicado que esses 2%.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 12:08)

É que às vezes nem sei por onde começar...

Em Portugal há impostos elevadíssimos sobre os combustíveis fósseis e também sobre as renováveis. De facto, o PS é um partido globalista que quer escravizar o povo português mediante uma agenda 'verde'.

Teoria da conspiração ou realidade?


----------



## 1337 (22 Jan 2020 às 12:13)

A Rússia e a maioria dos países nórdicos estão praticamente o Inverno todo com anomalias muito grandes de temperaturas positivas.

Mas pelos vistos em  Irkutsk o Inverno está a ser rigoroso...

*Prédio congelado na Rússia deixa moradores com temperaturas negativas em casa*

*https://sicnoticias.pt/mundo/2020-0...YA1r9JPSg7fruA5dt1g_t4nF-_ocIiXAqbs87NQb2aeEs*


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 12:18)

1337 disse:


> A Rússia e a maioria dos países nórdicos estão praticamente o Inverno todo com anomalias muito grandes de temperaturas positivas.
> 
> Mas pelos vistos em  Irkutsk o Inverno está a ser rigoroso...
> 
> ...




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shitposting


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 12:23)

Bom, se um dos locais mais frios do mundo tivesse por esta altura uns 20º, nem queria ver os registos de outras localizações.

Felizmente, não é muito difícil encontrar informação. Entre 1976 e 2016, foi esta a variação de temperatura (ºC a cada 10 anos)...











Isto é informação de fontes não ocidentais/globalistas. E a Rússia tem impostos relativamente baixos e uma colossal indústria de combustíveis fósseis.

 https://meteoinfo.ru/images/wmc/climate/obzhee_rezume_eng.pdf & https://meteoinfo.ru/climvar


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 12:41)




----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 12:45)

Correção...



Orion disse:


> Entre 1976 e 2016, foi esta a variação de temperatura (ºC a cada 10 anos)...



Primavera






Verão






Outono






Inverno






Média


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2020 às 12:52)

1337 disse:


> A Rússia e a maioria dos países nórdicos estão praticamente o Inverno todo com anomalias muito grandes de temperaturas positivas.
> 
> Mas pelos vistos em  Irkutsk o Inverno está a ser rigoroso...
> 
> ...



A manipulacao deste comentário é quase revoltante! Está bem explicito na noticia que o problema é dos tubos de aquecimento que se estragaram no mes passado e nao do frio que se faz sentir. Tenha paciencia! Antes de postar estes disparates pense 2 vezes da proxima vez.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 13:09)

*Emissions of potent greenhouse gas rises, contradicting reports of huge reductions*


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2020 às 13:36)

As projecções climáticas são falíveis ou não? Qual a percentagem de erro nas projecções climáticas? 

Fazer projecções para daqui a 50-70 anos, não têm erros enquanto os modelos apresentam erros numa previsão superior a 3 dias, mas daqui a 50-70 anos está tudo certo e vou engolir um sapo.

Eu cá vejo as projecções como elas são, projecções e apresentam erros. Ou seja, todos os modelos indicam um aumento da precipitação no Inverno em Portugal e uma diminuição quase surreal em termos de precipitação no Outono ou Primavera. Mas, quando alguém vem dizer que a precipitação no Verão pode diminuir cerca de 80% no Sul de Portugal, isso só pode ser uma anedota, já que no Verão muito pouco chove e em alguns nem pinga ocorre logo chover menos vai ser muito difícil. 

Quanto ao aumento da precipitação no Inverno, neste momento, está a acontecer o contrário e na última década, a maior parte dos Invernos foram secos a extremamente secos no sul, mas as projecções indicam o contrário, mas aí vou engolir outro sapo, se as projecções dizem isso é isso que vai acontecer, ninguém pode julgar isso nem colocar em dúvida. 

Agora, se estas questões fazem ser do contra e o diabo a quatro tudo bem, mas são questões relevantes ou não são.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 13:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As projecções climáticas são falíveis ou não? Qual a percentagem de erro nas projecções climáticas?
> 
> Fazer projecções para daqui a 50-70 anos, não têm erros enquanto os modelos apresentam erros numa previsão superior a 3 dias, mas daqui a 50-70 anos está tudo certo e vou engolir um sapo.
> 
> ...


As projecções climáticas têm estado aquém da realidade... a subida de temperatura real tem sido maior que o modelado... infelizmente!


----------



## 1337 (22 Jan 2020 às 14:17)

hurricane disse:


> A manipulacao deste comentário é quase revoltante! Está bem explicito na noticia que o problema é dos tubos de aquecimento que se estragaram no mes passado e nao do frio que se faz sentir. Tenha paciencia! Antes de postar estes disparates pense 2 vezes da proxima vez.


Portanto o prédio está congelado porque os tubos de aquecimento estão estragados?


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2020 às 15:09)

Vai aqui uma desonestidade intelectual por parte de alguns membros, que já não via há algum tempo. Da minha parte já gastei os cêntimos todos. Dou graças viver num país democrático em que prevalece a opinião da maioria. E no nosso país e grande parte da UE essa opinião já está mais que formada e a decisão está tomada. E para bem de nós a execução também ela já começou.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 15:21)

O verão em Moscovo foi fresco. Está-se claramente em arrefecimento global.






---


Pondo o frio do Alasca em perspetiva...

Norte






Centro






Sul







De que serve isto?







Daqui a pouco tempo vai derreter tudo.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 15:38)

Um país que regista -39º não pode, de forma alguma, estar a aquecer.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 15:43)

É desta que vai aparecer a era glaciar.


Ou não.


----------



## 1337 (22 Jan 2020 às 15:47)

Orion disse:


> Um país que regista -39º não pode, de forma alguma, estar a aquecer.


Por acaso até pensei que a anomalia ia ser pior, estão há uns 3 meses com anomalias muito grandes de temperatura. Se calhar foi o Verão que foi mais fresco? Tens dados?


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 15:50)

1337 disse:


> Por acaso até pensei que a anomalia ia ser pior, estão há uns 3 meses com anomalias muito grandes de temperatura. Se calhar foi o Verão que foi mais fresco? Tens dados?



Os resumos estão aqui (misturados com outras notícias).

Dados de estação e mapas estão aqui (clica à esquerda).


----------



## 1337 (22 Jan 2020 às 15:59)

Orion disse:


> Os resumos estão aqui (misturados com outras notícias).
> 
> Dados de estação e mapas estão aqui (clica à esquerda).


Obrigado, houve grandes variações durante o ano o que justifica este "apenas" 0.9 graus acima da média.

Abril foi muito quente e bateu recordes, por outro lado temos Julho...

In July, the average temperature varied from about 12 degrees Celsius in the north of Finnish Lapland to about 17 degrees in the south and south-west of the country. *The average temperature of the month was below the long-term average in nearly all parts of the country. The lowest average temperatures were recorded in eastern Finland, where the monthly average temperature was at most around 2–3 degrees below the long-term*


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2020 às 17:49)

Wisemaps disse:


> Por falar em ciência e já que estamos num fórum científico gostava de ler a vossa opinião sobre este tema.



Parei quando ouvi isto:





Pura desonestidade.
Nenhum estudo com o mínimo rigor cientifico diz que a "culpa" é toda da actividade humana. O que dizem é que a actividade humana é um dos principais factores que contribui, o que é muito diferente.


----------



## 1337 (22 Jan 2020 às 18:00)

dahon disse:


> Parei quando ouvi isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por acaso não é desonestidade nenhuma. Muitos extremistas ambientalistas dizem que o culpado é só e apenas o homem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 18:27)

1337 disse:


> Por acaso não é desonestidade nenhuma. Muitos extremistas ambientalistas dizem que o culpado é só e apenas o homem.


Isso é puro disparate! Como todos sabemos existem inúmeros processos naturais que libertam CO2 e outros gases de efeito estufa o mais evidente é o vulcanismo... acontece que os processos naturais estavam já cá e cá continuam mas o CO2 e a temperatura começaram a subir vertiginosamente a partir da era industrial... quem será o pai da criança?


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2020 às 20:54)

1337 disse:


> Por acaso não é desonestidade nenhuma. Muitos extremistas ambientalistas dizem que o culpado é só e apenas o homem.


Os ambientalistas a mim não me interessam, que eu saiba ambientalistas não é equivalente a cientista. O que é dito sobre os estudos que saem das universidades é desonestidade e/ou completa ignorância.


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2020 às 21:28)

Wisemaps disse:


> É desonesto não ter visto o vídeo até ao fim pois ficou sem saber o que o IPCC vai integrar no seu relatório em 2022...
> 
> Tssstsss



Quando um video começa com uma retórica de descredibilização das universidades e os estudo feitos pelas mesmas, volto a dizer vale zero e é completamente desonesto. Mais ainda sendo um video do youtube de um anónimo.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2020 às 22:35)

1337 disse:


> Vamos todos continuar a discutir isto, entretanto o roubo continua a ser feito.



No dia em que faleceu Terry Jones, um dos criadores dos Monty Phyton, é reconfortante saber que a comédia, ainda que de inferioríssima qualidade, continua à solta neste fórum…


É com enorme expectativa que aguardo novo “esquemazinho para totós” desse _genial cientista_ que é o sr. João Tilly, sacerdorte da “Igreja Universal do Trumpismo”, a provar como o facto de pensarmos que a Terra é esférica é também, tal como as alterações climáticas, uma maquiavélica conspiração da esquerda. Aliás, como Ricardo Araújo Pereira já comprovou na sua rubrica radiofónica “Mixórdia de Temáticas”, a *Terra tem a forma de um prato de sopa*!


Entretanto, parece que faz frio na Sibéria e no Canadá, pasme-se!!! Podem enterrar o aquecimento global…


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2020 às 23:04)

dahon disse:


> Vai aqui uma desonestidade intelectual por parte de alguns membros, que já não via há algum tempo. Da minha parte já gastei os cêntimos todos. Dou graças viver num país democrático em que prevalece a opinião da maioria. E no nosso país e grande parte da UE essa opinião já está mais que formada e a decisão está tomada. E para bem de nós a execução também ela já começou.



Não é uma questão de maioria. As maiorias podem estar erradas/mal informadas. É ciência mesmo. Quanto à desonestidade intelectual, subscrevo na totalidade.


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Jan 2020 às 09:35)

O aquecimento global é  ( ou deveria ser ) uma questão de ciência .  Se a ciência , e de uma forma muito clara , diz que que o aquecimento global é uma realidade  , qual a razão de duvidar disso ?

Para mim , isso é claro .

É pena esta discussão ter resvalado para uma discussão de redes sociais com os " pró " e os " contra " .

Vejo que também se verifica uma enorme confusão nas pessoas , que confundem sistematicamente aquecimento global com variabilidade climática , duas coisas diferentes .


----------



## Toby (23 Jan 2020 às 10:49)

Para aqueles que não estão convencidos da interacção: consequência das alterações climáticas/poluição (portanto saúde pública)
Gravação de PPM nas costas afetadas pela Glória.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2020 às 11:26)

*Açores já estão mais expostos a eventos extremos*


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jan 2020 às 12:32)

Toby disse:


> Para aqueles que não estão convencidos da interacção: consequência das alterações climáticas/poluição (portanto saúde pública)
> Gravação de PPM nas costas afetadas pela Glória.


la esta agora é tudo alterações climáticas, a Gloria foi uma tempestade de inverno que por via da circulação de vento trouxe poeiras do deserto em direcção a Europa, logo as pm10 e 2.5 vão aumentar


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2020 às 13:01)

camrov8 disse:


> la esta agora é tudo alterações climáticas, a Gloria foi uma tempestade de inverno que por via da circulação de vento trouxe poeiras do deserto em direcção a Europa, logo as pm10 e 2.5 vão aumentar


Foi a maior de sempre segundo as autoridades Espanholas... just saying.


----------



## Toby (23 Jan 2020 às 16:04)

camrov8 disse:


> la esta agora é tudo alterações climáticas, a Gloria foi uma tempestade de inverno que por via da circulação de vento trouxe poeiras do deserto em direcção a Europa, logo as pm10 e 2.5 vão aumentar



Boa tarde,

Você já analisou um NOVA SDS011? (Sensor utilizado pela rede amadora europeia)
1/ Sendo a areia maior que 30um, os sensores não teriam resistido.
2/ O ar é medido: durante o episódio climático, a areia é transportada pelos ventos e cai, misturando-se com a chuva.
Se uma SDS011 sugar "água", os valores de PM10 serão muito mais altos. O vapor de água interferiria com o laser e não resistiria por muito tempo.
3/ Se você olhar para o gráfico corretamente os valores são +/-80, o que não é excepcional  é o pico que é interessante.


https://www-sd-nf.oss-cn-beijing.aliyuncs.com/官网下载/SDS011 laser PM2.5 sensor specification-V1.3.pdf

PS: Em breve você poderá estudar uma SDS011 a 16 km da sua aldeia.

Output: PM2.5, PM10
Measuring Range: 0.0-999.9μg/m3
Input Voltage:5V
Maximum Current: 100mA
Sleep Current:2mA
Response Time1 second
Serial Data Output Frequency: 1 time/second
Particle Diameter Resolution:≤0.3μm
Relative Error:10%
Temperature Range:-20~50°C
Physical Size: 71mm*70mm*23mm


----------



## 1337 (23 Jan 2020 às 23:15)

https://electroverse.net/australia-has-been-anomalous-cold-of-late/


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jan 2020 às 23:46)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Você já analisou um NOVA SDS011? (Sensor utilizado pela rede amadora europeia)
> 1/ Sendo a areia maior que 30um, os sensores não teriam resistido.
> ...


sei bem como funcionam ja trabalhei na area, com equipamentos verewa


----------



## 1337 (24 Jan 2020 às 00:26)

Depois de anomalias brutais positivas, agora isto..


----------



## dahon (24 Jan 2020 às 11:49)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não é uma questão de maioria. As maiorias podem estar erradas/mal informadas. É ciência mesmo. Quanto à desonestidade intelectual, subscrevo na totalidade.



Sem dúvida, a maioria da população nem sempre está certa,  aqui a questão da maioria está no consenso da população portuguesa e europeia em relação ás alterações climáticas, e a influência que isso tem na decisão politica. Basta ver os dados do eurostat.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2020 às 14:37)

1337 disse:


> https://electroverse.net/australia-has-been-anomalous-cold-of-late/





1337 disse:


> Depois de anomalias brutais positivas, agora isto..



Ainda não percebes bem o fenómeno que tanto criticas, pois não?

Pergunto isto com toda a honestidade.

Parece-me que para ti o AG é calor extremo todos os dias em todo o lado.

Tens mesmo que te informar melhor.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2020 às 15:58)

Felizmente não é muito difícil perceber.


----------



## 1337 (24 Jan 2020 às 16:14)

Orion disse:


> Ainda não percebes bem o fenómeno que tanto criticas, pois não?
> 
> Pergunto isto com toda a honestidade.
> 
> ...


Tu é que não percebeste muito bem o que eu já disse. Alterações climáticas é para os 2 lados. O que vocês só colocam aqui é as temperaturas acima da média, mas quando estão abaixo da média fica tudo caladinho. Então eu faço essa parte por vós, só porque gosto de ser diferente


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2020 às 16:32)

*Mauna Loa carbon dioxide forecast for 2020*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jan 2020 às 18:33)

dahon disse:


> Sem dúvida, a maioria da população nem sempre está certa,  aqui a questão da maioria está no consenso da população portuguesa e europeia em relação ás alterações climáticas, e a influência que isso tem na decisão politica. Basta ver os dados do eurostat.



Sim, felizmente a maioria não nega a ciência. Era o que mais faltava!


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2020 às 20:03)

*Plastics Plants Are Poised to Be the Next Big Carbon Superpolluters*


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2020 às 20:22)

Programa Prós e Contras da RTP1, na próxima 2ª feira, dia 27 será transmitido em directo da Universidade do Algarve e o tema será as Alterações Climáticas, já que estarão reunidos na próxima semana 260 especialistas do Painel Intergovernamental sobre Alterações Climáticas (IPCC), cá nos Algarves.

Já está lotação esgotada nem aceitam mais inscrições.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jan 2020 às 22:54)

dahon disse:


> Sem dúvida, a maioria da população nem sempre está certa,  aqui a questão da maioria está no consenso da população portuguesa e europeia em relação ás alterações climáticas, e a influência que isso tem na decisão politica. Basta ver os dados do eurostat.


a maioria também acredita em deus por isso a cena de consenso pouco diz


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jan 2020 às 23:16)

camrov8 disse:


> a maioria também acredita em deus por isso a cena de consenso pouco diz



Mas tens provas científicas da existência de Deus? É que se tens, gostava muito de ver porque queria mesmo acreditar.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2020 às 23:17)

Deixo já o pré-aviso que se começar a haver discussões sobre religião neste tópico, vai tudo ser apagado sem avisar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jan 2020 às 23:20)

O dito consenso em torno das alterações climáticas advém, naturalmente, da ciência. Não é um acto de fé. Se um dia a ciência comprovar a existência de uma qualquer divindade que nos governa, o consenso advirá da ciência.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2020 às 00:20)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mas tens provas científicas da existência de Deus? É que se tens, gostava muito de ver porque queria mesmo acreditar.


pois mas a ciência também  não consegue provar que não existe, e sempre que vem alguma coisa quem acredita diz sempre que é obra dele, como justificar o espaço e outros planetas com o facto de a bíblia dizer a terra e os céus, so queria demonstrar que consenso entre uma população não quer dizer nada em ultima instância que estão todos enganados


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jan 2020 às 01:20)

camrov8 disse:


> pois mas a ciência também  não consegue provar que não existe, e sempre que vem alguma coisa quem acredita diz sempre que é obra dele, como justificar o espaço e outros planetas com o facto de a bíblia dizer a terra e os céus, so queria demonstrar que consenso entre uma população não quer dizer nada em ultima instância que estão todos enganados



Os consensos não são sinónimo de coisa nenhuma. É um facto. Mas a ciência é sinónimo de verdade.


----------



## dahon (25 Jan 2020 às 11:37)

A ciência também não consegue mostrar a não existência de gambuzinos...
Um estudo científico não começa com um preconceito. Nenhum cientista começa um estudo para comprovar o AG. Apenas tira conclusões com os dados obtidos.
Quanto ao consenso da população, volto a repetir, refiro-me única e exclusivamente ao facto de estar alinhado com aquilo que é a realidade científica no que diz respeito ao assunto deste tópico.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2020 às 13:16)

dahon disse:


> Um estudo científico não começa com um preconceito


 Não devia mas acontece uma vez que é feita por pessoas,


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2020 às 13:22)

Aqui estão os gambuzinos:

https://obloguedarua.blogspot.com/2007/11/gambuzinos-ao-saco.html


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2020 às 13:25)

belem disse:


> Aqui estão os gambuzinos:
> 
> https://mcllyr.blogspot.com/2010/09/gambozinos.html


respect, bem sacado


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2020 às 13:26)

Já mudei o link que é para verem melhor do que se trata.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2020 às 13:33)

belem disse:


> Aqui estão os gambuzinos:
> 
> https://obloguedarua.blogspot.com/2007/11/gambuzinos-ao-saco.html



Eu cá fui apanhar gambuzinos... como não vi nenhum apanhei nêsperas, belos tempos


----------



## 1337 (25 Jan 2020 às 14:44)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Os consensos não são sinónimo de coisa nenhuma. É um facto. Mas a ciência é sinónimo de verdade.


O consenso não e


belem disse:


> Aqui estão os gambuzinos:
> 
> https://obloguedarua.blogspot.com/2007/11/gambuzinos-ao-saco.html


Vou ter que ser maldoso agora hehe
Por acaso esse peixe chama-se Gambusia e não gambusino


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2020 às 14:52)

1337 disse:


> O consenso não e
> 
> Vou ter que ser maldoso agora hehe
> Por acaso esse peixe chama-se Gambusia e não gambusino



Pois, mas há quem lhes chame de gambusino.


----------



## rozzo (25 Jan 2020 às 15:26)

Podemos acabar com o chat completamente off topic sff????

Obrigado. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2020 às 15:52)

Por acaso este tópico, na comunidade que o estuda, está longe de ser um culto. Isto é de leitura obrigatória.







O resto vai sempre dar ao mesmo. Desde aqueles que dizem que nada de especial está a acontecer até a outros que apregoam o apocalipse dentro de 5 anos.

Algures no meio está a verdade e realisticamente mensagens públicas sem um bocadinho de urgência podem não ser tidas em grande consideração.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2020 às 16:00)

Acrescentaria que o mesmo sucede em todo o lado.

O ambiente deve ser protegido... desde que isso não envolva grandes sacrifícios pessoais.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2020 às 14:40)

Anomalias na temperatura média anual do ar (com precisão de 0,1 ° C) na Rússia em 1891-2019.







--

2019 é o ano mais quente da história das observações meteorológicas (junto com 2007 e 2017)

https://meteoinfo.ru/?option=com_content&view=article&id=16728 / https://translate.google.pt/transla....ru/?option=com_content&view=article&id=16728


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2020 às 21:08)




----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2020 às 22:47)

1337 disse:


> Depois de anomalias brutais positivas, agora isto..



Uma das consequências das alterações climáticas é o aumento de fenómenos extremos, não apenas de temperaturas altas, eventos de grande anomalia negativa também estão incluídas. No entanto é difícil ter a confirmação que um evento extremo isolado é devido ao efeito do homem, ou apenas  um evento natural. O mais importante é ver o número de eventos extremos em cada década ou períodos distintos.
Em Portugal, em 3 anos, tivemos 1 furacão a passar ao largo do país (Com influência direta no incêndio catastrófico de outubro de 2017), no ano seguinte, um a entrar (Praticamente ainda como furacão) na Figueira da Foz, e outro (2019) nos Açores, tendo sido o furacão mais forte desde que há registos tão a Nordeste no Atlântico. Agora cada um decide se acha isto normal, ou não. Não dá nunca para ter certezas absolutas, porque é um facto que fenómenos extremos sempre aconteceram. Também dizer sempre que fenómenos extremos sempre aconteceram, como argumento para dizer que o homem não tem influência nenhuma, um bocadinho forçado..
Será que se tivermos 10 furacões em 10 anos seguidos aqui nas redondezas vai alguém dizer que é normal? Porque já aconteceram no passado. Portanto, acontecendo hoje, é "normal".

Quem ainda hoje, acha que este aquecimento é normal (sem influência humana), era interessante explicar ( Para se perceber melhor como ainda há quem não acredite em algo já tão disseminado na ciência - Não é uma questão de fé. É ciência! ) que ponto destes 2 está errado e porquê:

1- Com influência humana, aumentou a concentração de gases com efeito de estufa.
2- Há relação entre a concentração de gases com efeito de estufa e a temperatura global do planeta.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Fev 2020 às 23:02)

meteo disse:


> Uma das consequências das alterações climáticas é o aumento de fenómenos extremos, não apenas de temperaturas altas, eventos de grande anomalia negativa também estão incluídas. No entanto é difícil ter a confirmação que um evento extremo isolado é devido ao efeito do homem, ou apenas  um evento natural. O mais importante é ver o número de eventos extremos em cada década ou períodos distintos.
> Em Portugal, em 3 anos, tivemos 1 furacão a passar ao largo do país (Com influência direta no incêndio catastrófico de outubro de 2017), no ano seguinte, um a entrar (Praticamente ainda como furacão) na Figueira da Foz, e outro (2019) nos Açores, tendo sido o furacão mais forte desde que há registos tão a Nordeste no Atlântico. Agora cada um decide se acha isto normal, ou não. Não dá nunca para ter certezas absolutas, porque é um facto que fenómenos extremos sempre aconteceram. Também dizer sempre que fenómenos extremos sempre aconteceram, como argumento para dizer que o homem não tem influência nenhuma, um bocadinho forçado..
> Será que se tivermos 10 furacões em 10 anos seguidos aqui nas redondezas vai alguém dizer que é normal? Porque já aconteceram no passado. Portanto, acontecendo hoje, é "normal".
> 
> ...




O aquecimento global deve apenas e só ter um suporte científico  . Se a maioria dos cientistas , após aturadas investigações , conclui que ele se verifica , só temos que aceitar .

Agora , se formos pelo caminho apenas da ocorrência de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos  , é um caminho muito perigoso , pois dá para várias interpretações .

Eu também posso recuar às décadas de 40 e 50 e aí os fenómenos meteorológicos extremos são imparáveis : desde secas brutais , grandes ondas de frio , ciclones , tornados .

Quem quiser pesquisar  , pois há muita matéria sobre isso , sobre o ciclone de 1941 , o tornado de 1956 na Beira Baixa , a grande seca no Litoral Norte no início dos anos 40 , os episódios de frio e neve a cota 0 nos anos 50 ( inclusive no Algarve ) , etc. Pode ver a intensidade extrema desses episódios e as suas consequências ...


----------



## meteo (2 Fev 2020 às 11:02)

Crazyrain disse:


> O aquecimento global deve apenas e só ter um suporte científico  . Se a maioria dos cientistas , após aturadas investigações , conclui que ele se verifica , só temos que aceitar .
> 
> Agora , se formos pelo caminho apenas da ocorrência de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos  , é um caminho muito perigoso , pois dá para várias interpretações .
> 
> ...



Exatamente. Disseste o mesmo que eu referi. Difícil associar um fenómeno extremo às alterações climáticas. Sempre aconteceram, claramente. Estranho seria se não tivesses histórias de fenómenos extremos de vento, de precipitação, de calor ou de frio em décadas passadas.
Tanto está exagerado quem diz que todos os fenómenos extremos são devido às alterações climáticas, como quem se desculpa continuamente e repetidamente que os fenómenos extremos sempre aconteceram. Tem de ser visto de forma global e em décadas. A questão não é "Antes também haviam fenómenos extremos". A questão é se não acontecem em muito maior número, e em média mais intensos. E para isso, tem de ser visto de forma global.
No Atlântico Norte não deixa de ser surpreendente os últimos 3 anos, em termos de furacões. Há quem prefira sempre desvalorizar qualquer fenómeno extremo que exista, porque algures nos anos 30 ou 40, no tempo dos "bisavós" já aconteceu. 
Na Europa, nem vale a pena falar dos fenómenos de calor intenso, extensão, e eventos de calor fora de época. A conclusão final vem sempre dos cientistas, e para esses, muitos não têm duvidas, desta correlação entre aumento de fenómenos extremos e as alterações climáticas.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Fev 2020 às 11:36)

Não nos podemos cingir apenas  a um determinado fenomeno meteorológico que esteja a tornar- se mais frequente .

Até porque antigamente ( não há muito tempo ) havia uma NOA + que varria repetida e mais frequentemente o nosso território , muitas vezes com ciclogéneses explosivas associadas que faziam ( e fazem ) frente em termos de intensidade e estragos a qualquer furacão .

Se nesta discussão se der primazia a comparação de fenómenos meteorológicos de hoje e de outros tempos , haverá sempre argumentos de todos os lados , até porque antigamente há o registo de muitos fenómenos documentados .

De resto , concordo consigo  , METEO . Há uma quase unanimidade na ocorrência do fenómeno de aquecimento global , que irá ter consequências imprevisíveis a médio / longo prazo .


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2020 às 20:46)

*Ativista Greta Thunberg blinda nome como marca comercial*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/ativista-greta-thunberg-blinda-nome-como-marca-comercial

Existem muitos que acreditam ainda no Pai Natal.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Fev 2020 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Ativista Greta Thunberg blinda nome como marca comercial*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/ativista-greta-thunberg-blinda-nome-como-marca-comercial
> 
> Existem muitos que acreditam ainda no Pai Natal.


coitada também lhe roubamos a infância


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Fev 2020 às 21:36)

Ah, como é bom o exercício da leitura, principalmente integral. 



> A própria publicou há dias no seu perfil de Instagram que tomou a decisão por haver pessoas que estavam constantemente a usar a marca com fins comerciais, sem qualquer tipo de consentimento.
> 
> No pedido, a fundação que tem o nome da ativista e da irmã, Beata, solicita reserva ao uso em publicidade, seguros, operações financeiras e monetárias e negócios imobiliários.
> 
> Está também abrangido o setor da educação e formação, entretenimento e atividades desportivas e culturais, além de bens científicos, tecnológicos e de desenho industrial, principalmente


.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Fev 2020 às 22:50)

Deixem a miúda fazer o papel dela no despertar das consciências ambientais...


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2020 às 11:17)




----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2020 às 18:49)

Segundo o EIA para a electrificação da linha entre Faro e VRSA:

http://siaia.apambiente.pt/AIADOC/AIA3291/pf0016.pe.0003.rs_rev2019103120191127165242.pdf

*Actual*

Ao nível da precipitação, a precipitação distribui-se entre os meses de setembro a maio, mas concentram-se nos meses de outubro a abril (88%). O valor médio ronda os 510 mm, sendo o mês de dezembro o mês mais chuvoso, com cerca de 115 mm anuais

*Previsão para 2071-2100 no Algarve segundo RCP4.5*

Relativamente à precipitação, verifica-se um ligeiro aumento da precipitação média anual de cerca de 7% para a ordem dos 546 mm anuais. Outra característica é a concentração da precipitação no período outubro a abril, passando para concentrar 92% da precipitação anual (503mm). No período mais seco (maio a setembro) o valor da precipitação ronda apenas os 43mm, representando 8% da precipitação anual.


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2020 às 11:08)




----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2020 às 11:19)




----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2020 às 13:12)

*Emissões globais de CO2 estabilizaram pela primeira vez em 10 anos*

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...bilizaram-pela-primeira-vez-em-10-anos-546427


----------



## hurricane (11 Fev 2020 às 14:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Emissões globais de CO2 estabilizaram pela primeira vez em 10 anos*
> 
> https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...bilizaram-pela-primeira-vez-em-10-anos-546427



O titulo podia ser mais explicito. Nao foram as emissoes globais de CO2 que estabilizaram. Foram as emissoes de CO2 provenientes da producao de energia. No total elas continuam a aumentar


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2020 às 16:06)

hurricane disse:


> O titulo podia ser mais explicito. Nao foram as emissoes globais de CO2 que estabilizaram. Foram as emissoes de CO2 provenientes da producao de energia. No total elas continuam a aumentar



Sim, mas de qualquer das formas é uma boa notícia. Muito longe de ser suficiente é no entanto bom ver que os resultados começam a aparecer.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2020 às 17:41)

então parece que a area com neve aumentou


----------



## 1337 (12 Fev 2020 às 17:42)

*ICE recovery* Thanks to the strong polar vortex, the #Arctic sea ice reaches the largest early February ice area in the past 11 years! It even exceeds the 2001-2010 average size!

https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...HpqRbAcMgZIKNPIFdP471pzYkFK_18NofJ9_S5tAGRyvQ


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2020 às 19:12)

1337 disse:


> *ICE recovery* Thanks to the strong polar vortex, the #Arctic sea ice reaches the largest early February ice area in the past 11 years! It even exceeds the 2001-2010 average size!
> 
> https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...HpqRbAcMgZIKNPIFdP471pzYkFK_18NofJ9_S5tAGRyvQ




Porque é que achas que as latitudes inferiores estão mais quentes?

Não é ainda, o arrefecimento global.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2020 às 19:16)

camrov8 disse:


> então parece que a area com neve aumentou



Num cenário de degelo do ártico, a temperatura do ar é mais elevada. Ar mais quente contém mais água precipitável e como tal maiores de acumulados de neve podem cair no hemisfério norte.

De que servem enormes quantidades de neve que não aguentam o verão? Não preciso de te explicar a diferença no albedo.

Saber ler os artigos também é muito importante. Do artigo anterior... Gelo fino não é resistente.






Já escrevi isto e faço-o novamente. Algum dia haverá, quiçá, mais vontade em entender...

Até podia fazer -100º e nevar 50 metros na Sibéria. No Verão desaparece tudo e ainda há vagas de calor e secas.

Muita parra, pouca uva. É só mesmo para provocar.

Haja paciência.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2020 às 19:21)

Está a nevar no Iraque.

A era glaciar começou.

O 'culto' foi derrotado.

Haja paciência.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2020 às 19:45)

Orion disse:


> Está a nevar no Iraque.
> 
> A era glaciar começou.
> 
> ...


1 não foi o que fiz e se o fizesse não era diferente quando veem com o spam de temperaturas altas onde quer que seja. 
o grafico é relativo a area de neve no hemisfério norte um bocadito mais que o Iraque e já sei que tudo o que acontecer no clima é sempre prova da acção do homem


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2020 às 19:46)

tudo o resto é teorias


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2020 às 19:53)

vocês são como os fanicos da bíblia nada que se faça ou aconteça vai contra o que lá esta


----------



## Gates (12 Fev 2020 às 20:16)

Mais degelo = mais terra arável 
Se vivesse no extremo norte que bem me saberia um clima mais ameno.


----------



## hurricane (12 Fev 2020 às 21:15)

Ui que felicidade, o frio está todo concentrado no Polo e o resto do Hemisfério Norte que se lixe. E essa da neve deve ser para rir. Aqui na Bélgica e no resto da Europa, a neva está em reducao continua!


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2020 às 21:43)

hurricane disse:


> Ui que felicidade, o frio está todo concentrado no Polo e o resto do Hemisfério Norte que se lixe. E essa da neve deve ser para rir. Aqui na Bélgica e no resto da Europa, a neva está em reducao continua!


sabes o que é um hemisfério e o teu empirismo não conta para a coisa


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2020 às 22:10)

camrov8 disse:


> o grafico é relativo a area de neve no hemisfério norte um bocadito mais que o Iraque e já sei que tudo o que acontecer no clima é sempre prova da acção do homem





camrov8 disse:


> vocês são como os fanicos da bíblia nada que se faça ou aconteça vai contra o que lá esta



Pá...

Uma pessoa explica os processos e vens com tretas dessas. Não há paciência.

Nem te dás ao trabalho de perceber aquilo que criticas. E ainda tens o desplante de criticar o 'empirismo' dos outros.

Antes ser 'cultista' com factos do que orgulhosamente ignorante. Queres um caneco?


----------



## hurricane (12 Fev 2020 às 22:56)

camrov8 disse:


> sabes o que é um hemisfério e o teu empirismo não conta para a coisa



Nao é empirismo. Sao factos!


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2020 às 23:14)

hurricane disse:


> Nao é empirismo. Sao factos!


tens dados a dizer que a area coberta de neve no hemisfério norte tem aumentado que queres que te diga, não uses argumentos que não gostas que outros usem um inverno com menos neve não quer dizer nada


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2020 às 01:33)

Eastern Turkey is in the grip of freezing weather, with snowstorms, blizzards, and piercing temperatures reaching a record-breaking -40 °C.

https://watchers.news/2020/02/11/se...dahan-blizzard-hampers-search-for-13-missing/


----------



## hurricane (13 Fev 2020 às 08:57)

camrov8 disse:


> tens dados a dizer que a area coberta de neve no hemisfério norte tem aumentado que queres que te diga, não uses argumentos que não gostas que outros usem um inverno com menos neve não quer dizer nada



Nao vi dados nenhuns. Vi um grafico que nem sequer tinha fonte. 

Aqui dados do Instituto de Meteorologia Belga quanto ao numero de dias com neve desde 1901. E se quiser tambem posso colocar o da temperatura que é ainda mais chocante.


----------



## Toby (13 Fev 2020 às 10:05)

Para aqueles que sabem ler francês: 
https://www.meteo.be/fr/climat/le-climat-a-lhorizon-2100
https://www.meteo.be/fr/climat/tend...es/a-uccle/temperature-de-lair/moyenne/annuel
https://www.meteo.be/fr/climat/tend...-uccle/rayonnement-solaire/rayonnement-global
https://www.meteo.be/fr/climat/tendances-climatiques-observees/en-belgique
etc...


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2020 às 20:49)

*Rare snowfall blankets Baghdad for the second time in more than 100 years, Iraq*

https://watchers.news/2020/02/11/ra...-the-second-time-in-more-than-100-years-iraq/


----------



## camrov8 (13 Fev 2020 às 21:06)

hurricane disse:


> Nao vi dados nenhuns. Vi um grafico que nem sequer tinha fonte.
> 
> Aqui dados do Instituto de Meteorologia Belga quanto ao numero de dias com neve desde 1901. E se quiser tambem posso colocar o da temperatura que é ainda mais chocante.


https://climate.rutgers.edu/snowcover/ esta aí a fonte


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2020 às 21:54)

Nevou em Bagdad, o aquecimento global acabou.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Fev 2020 às 22:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nevou em Bagdad, o aquecimento global acabou.


la vamos nós esteve quente na Australia estamos perto do apocalypse soa-te parecido são vocês


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2020 às 22:17)

Para a semana certamente haverão outros registos de mínimas e de máximas interessantes. Hoje, foi isto:








1337 disse:


> Eastern Turkey is in the grip of freezing weather, with snowstorms, blizzards, and piercing temperatures reaching a record-breaking -40 °C.
> 
> https://watchers.news/2020/02/11/se...dahan-blizzard-hampers-search-for-13-missing/



Por acaso até fez +20º na Antártida.

Fazendo uma média com a Turquia e a Arábia Saudita (onde as temperaturas chegaram aos 0º) se calhar vivemos numa bola de neve e nem sabemos.

Há que perguntar ali ao @camrov8, dos poucos seres sapientes.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2020 às 22:25)

> Winter takes its toll in Turkey's eastern regions which are usually the coldest parts of the country during the season. Yet, temperatures broke another record in 2020: Residents of Göle, a small town in the northeastern Ardahan province saw temperatures drop to minus 40 degrees on Sunday night. Göle had the unenviable record last year as well, at minus 32.5 degrees.



*Record-breaking cold spell grips eastern Turkey*






O leste turco é um destino alternativo para os amantes de frio.

Registos diários pertencem aos tópicos de seguimento. Onde está o @MSantos?


----------



## camrov8 (13 Fev 2020 às 22:31)

Orion disse:


> Para a semana certamente haverão outros registos de mínimas e de máximas interessantes. Hoje, foi isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


podes pegar nas máxima do vale da morte e dizer que estamos no inferno os números são assim. uma pequena historia sobre médias:
numa entrevista sobre economia o entrevistado ficou farto da jornalista sobre médias e disse se formos por médias nesta sala cada um de nós tem um testículo mas ambos sabemos que esta errado. 
cada um pega nos números  como quer e lhe der mais jeito, sim sapiente o suficiente para não ser otario


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2020 às 23:10)

Deixo aqui, a declaração do presidente do IPMA no programa Prós e Contras do dia 27 de Janeiro e não é que o presidente do IPMA foi sem dúvida, a melhor opinião do programa todo:



Já dizia o outro, falam, falam, falam soluções que é bom nada.  Todos falam, quer cientistas, quer políticos quer sociedade mas quando alguém pergunta quais são as soluções...


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2020 às 13:33)

> "This is likely to have wiped out a quarter or more of the country's CO2 (carbon dioxide) emissions over the past two weeks, the period when activity would normally have resumed after the Chinese New Year holiday."
> 
> But environmentalists have warned that the reduction is temporary, and that a government stimulus -- if directed at ramping up production among heavy polluters -- could reverse the environmental gains.



*Coronavirus outbreak slashes China carbon emissions: study*


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2020 às 13:39)

E relacionado...

*Climate models agree things will get bad. Capturing just how bad is tricky*


----------



## 1337 (21 Fev 2020 às 02:15)

https://observador.pt/2020/02/20/an...acima-dos-20oc-afinal-pode-nao-ser-bem-assim/


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2020 às 10:15)

e a dita estação encontra-se no ponto mais norte de todo o continente que sofre grande influencia de ventos vindos da america do sul. Isto é o equivalente a dizer que a temperatura da europa é igual a uma estação na Andaluzia depois não venham com historias dos maluquinhos das conspirações


----------



## Paulo H (21 Fev 2020 às 10:29)

Sim, nunca se deve generalizar. Mas o contrário também é válido: é impensável que o recorde de temperatura mínima na Antártida tenha ocorrido em todo o continente.

Agora uma coisa é certa, um recorde é sempre um recorde, significa que na estação onde foi registado nunca atingiu esse valor, desde que há registos oficiais.

A Antártida tem uma especificidade em relação ao Ártico, em termos de circulação atmosférica, sendo mais estável em termos de temperaturas, pois o jet stream não cria meandros tão profundos. Isto é não vagueia tanto para norte e para sul, tem uma amplitude maior, favorecendo uma circulação mais zonal à volta do continente, isolando termicamente  o mesmo. Talvez seja por isso, que sofre menor degelo.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2020 às 11:51)

Eu cá proponho uma invasão/anexação daquela ilha por parte do Chile. Como o Atacama é muito mais quente, nem vale a pena discutir o assunto.

Se a orografia (os ventos _foehn_, no caso) é convenientemente importante nos casos de aquecimento, também o é nos locais frios. Oymyakon é um caso muito interessante.

Temperaturas (mais) elevadas nas latitudes inferiores do hemisfério sul são mais relevantes (e ainda mais preocupantes) que no hemisfério norte.

Serviu de muito toda aquela neve, óbvio sinal do arrefecimento global.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2020 às 12:39)

do atacama a estação é mais longe do que de Portugal ao Egipto, ainda de lembro do ditado que fala dos ventos vindos de lá,


----------



## 1337 (21 Fev 2020 às 14:29)

De referir que o tal valor de 20ºC nem sequer é oficial, foram para lá uns brasileiros com um sensor qualquer sem  ter fidedignidade alguma.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2020 às 17:20)

1337 disse:


> De referir que o tal valor de 20ºC nem sequer é oficial, foram para lá uns brasileiros com um sensor qualquer sem  ter fidedignidade alguma.


para eles é sempre o suficiente desde que sirva a narrativa é o equivalente a nevar no inferno só que ao contrario


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Fev 2020 às 22:43)

1337 disse:


> De referir que o tal valor de 20ºC nem sequer é oficial, foram para lá uns brasileiros com um sensor qualquer sem  ter fidedignidade alguma.



Eh pá, se foi um _brasileiro_ não pode ser para levar a sério (a menos que fosse um brasileiro chamado Bolsonaro, claro...)...

É extrordinário o que algumas pessoas sabem sobre o clima da Terra só fazendo pesquisas com o Google; e andam aqueles _cretinos_, que se auto-intitulam cientistas (e que no fundo não passam de obscuros conspiradores de esquerda, mas que os sagazes jornalistas do Observador já desmascararam, e que nos querem apenas sacar mais impostos...), há anos a estudar glaciares, permafrost, p'ra quê?!...

Não consigo compreender é como é que vocês desbarataram a oportunidade única de vir ao Algarve, desmascarar ao vivo, os tipos do IPCC que passaram por cá.

Porque é que não partilham a vossa sabedoria com o mundo e andam a desbaratar estas pérolas num  fórum português de meteorologistas amadores com "meia-dúzia" de leitores?! O mundo merece saber a verdade da vossa boca...


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2020 às 22:50)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Eh pá, se foi um brasileiro não pode ser para levar a sério (a menos que fosse um brasileiro chamado Bolsonaro, claro...)...É extrordinário o que algumas pessoas sabem sobre o clima da Terra só fazendo pesquisas com o Google e andam aqueles cretinos dos cientistas há anos a estudar glaciares, permafrost, p'ra quê?!...
> Não consigo compreender é como é que vocês desbarataram a oportunidade de vir ao Algarve, desmascarar ao vivo, os tipos do IPCC que passaram por cá...Porque é que não partilham a vossa sabedoria com o mundo e andar a desbaratar estas pérolas neste fórum com "meia-dúzia" de leitores...


mas é impressão minha ou na ciência as coisas teem de ser certificadas, revistas por pares  e ser reproduzíveis, por exemplo o recorde de temperatura foi retirado da estação Argelina porque o método pela qual  foi obtida tinha erros, mas claro vale tudo nos dias de hoje, fala-se em Brasil e lá vem o Bolsonaro


----------



## 1337 (21 Fev 2020 às 22:57)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Eh pá, se foi um _brasileiro_ não pode ser para levar a sério (a menos que fosse um brasileiro chamado Bolsonaro, claro...)...
> 
> É extrordinário o que algumas pessoas sabem sobre o clima da Terra só fazendo pesquisas com o Google; e andam aqueles _cretinos_, que se auto-intitulam cientistas (e que no fundo não passam de obscuros conspiradores de esquerda, mais que os sagazes jornalistas do Observador já desmascararam, e que nos querem apenas sacar mais impostos...), há anos a estudar glaciares, permafrost, p'ra quê?!...
> 
> ...


Continua aí com ódios de estimação para quem apenas pensa mais do que apocalipses bacocas , entretanto continua a pagar  impostos e mais impostos por causa do aquecimento global como dizem os costas da vida, e tu todo contente e enganado pagas e não bufas


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Fev 2020 às 23:08)

camrov8 disse:


> mas é impressão minha ou na ciência as coisas teem de ser certificadas, revistas por pares  e ser reproduzíveis, por exemplo o recorde de temperatura foi retirado da estação Argelina porque o método pela qual  foi obtida tinha erros, mas claro vale tudo nos dias de hoje, fala-se em Brasil e lá vem o Bolsonaro



A ver se desta consigo ser mais explícito...Não são as notícias que lemos todos os dias, sobre supostos eventos, recordes disto e daquilo (não interessa se de calor ou de frio), ainda que publicadas e reproduzidas nos mais credíveis jornais do mundo que sustentam ou provam o que quer que seja que possa estar relacionado com o aquecimento global e as suas consequências.

O que sustenta as afirmações da comunidade científica são anos e anos de estudos no terreno, com conclusões validadas por outros cientistas e publicadas em publicações devidamente credenciadas; esta notícia dos 20ºC na Antártida, como a neve em Bagdad, são_ fait-divers_ jornalísticos, mesmo que publicados no NY Times.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Fev 2020 às 23:17)

1337 disse:


> Continua aí com ódios de estimação para quem apenas pensa mais do que apocalipses bacocas , entretanto continua a pagar  impostos e mais impostos por causa do aquecimento global como dizem os costas da vida, e tu todo contente e enganado pagas e não bufas



Oh 1337, vamos com calma...Discordar dos outros não equivale automaticamente a nutrir ódios de estimação, O ódio, tal como o amor, exige dedicação e tempo, não pode ser desbaratado a torto e a direito. Devemos guardá-lo para momentos especiais....

Mas agradeço-te bastante teres tornado (ainda mais) evidente o que escrevi...Para ti, o aquecimento global é uma questão de ideologia política, para mim é de ciência. Mas terás sempre o Observador e os Tweets do Trump para te sentires feliz e compreendido!


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2020 às 23:31)

se alguem fala fora do estabelecido e fala em numeros até o certicado de calibração pedem, então porque insistem em recordes decide-te, porque sempre que podem quando foi na Austrália la vinha um post dos recordes decidam-se se não da para um lado parem de os usar


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Fev 2020 às 23:38)

camrov8 disse:


> se alguem fala fora do estabelecido e fala em numeros até o certicado de calibração pedem, então porque insistem em recordes decide-te, porque sempre que podem quando foi na Austrália la vinha um post dos recordes decidam-se se não da para um lado parem de os usar



Nisso não discordo de ti...sobre recordes terás de argumentar com quem os divulga neste tópico. Não sou eu...
Eu tenho por credíveis jornais como o Expresso, o Público ou o El País, por exemplo, mas não acredito no aquecimento global por causa do que leio nesses (ou noutros) jornais. Acredito com base no trabalho da comunidade científica, não com base na interpretação que os jornalistas fazem deste ou daquele evento. Até porque eventos pontuais e localizados, não provam, nem desmentem, acontecimentos à escala global.


----------



## 1337 (22 Fev 2020 às 01:08)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Oh 1337, vamos com calma...Discordar dos outros não equivale automaticamente a nutrir ódios de estimação, O ódio, tal como o amor, exige dedicação e tempo, não pode ser desbaratado a torto e a direito. Devemos guardá-lo para momentos especiais....
> 
> Mas agradeço-te bastante teres tornado (ainda mais) evidente o que escrevi...Para ti, o aquecimento global é uma questão de ideologia política, para mim é de ciência. Mas terás sempre o Observador e os Tweets do Trump para te sentires feliz e compreendido!


Inevitavelmente tem um lado político quando estes se aproveitam do clima para cobrar impostos ao zé povo. Eu não discordo que haja AG, o que discordo é deste populismo e histerismo climático que se criou á conta do AG, que na minha opinião é normal. Periodos quentes e periodos frios sempre existiram. Alegam que está a acontecer mais rápido neste momento? Talvez mas por causa da acção humana é que tenho as minhas dúvidas. É como o Mar que ia inundar as cidades todas já este ano, nada aconteceu...


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2020 às 10:03)

1337 disse:


> Inevitavelmente tem um lado político quando estes se aproveitam do clima para cobrar impostos ao zé povo. Eu não discordo que haja AG, o que discordo é deste populismo e histerismo climático que se criou á conta do AG, que na minha opinião é normal. Periodos quentes e periodos frios sempre existiram. Alegam que está a acontecer mais rápido neste momento? Talvez mas por causa da acção humana é que tenho as minhas dúvidas. É como o Mar que ia inundar as cidades todas já este ano, nada aconteceu...



Artigo científico que indique que: "...o Mar que ia inundar as cidades todas já este ano..."?


----------



## 1337 (22 Fev 2020 às 10:18)

vitamos disse:


> Artigo científico que indique que: "...o Mar que ia inundar as cidades todas já este ano..."?


Artigo científico não tenho, nem disse que foi dito por cientistas. Mas lembro-me perfeitamente de ler algures uma notícia  há uns 15 anos. Se encontrar coloco aqui.


----------



## rozzo (22 Fev 2020 às 11:23)

1337 disse:


> Inevitavelmente tem um lado político quando estes se aproveitam do clima para cobrar impostos ao zé povo. Eu não discordo que haja AG, o que discordo é deste populismo e histerismo climático que se criou á conta do AG, que na minha opinião é normal. Periodos quentes e periodos frios sempre existiram. Alegam que está a acontecer mais rápido neste momento? Talvez mas por causa da acção humana é que tenho as minhas dúvidas. É como o Mar que ia inundar as cidades todas já este ano, nada aconteceu...


Lá está.. Estamos em sentido totalmente oposto...
Eu por exemplo também não nego que existem ciclos quentes e frios naturais, alguns até de maior amplitude que o actual. A questão é que ocorrem a escalas incomparavelmente mais longas. 

Agora... Negar as evidências científicas relativas ao aquecimento global que existe desde o início da Era Industrial estar relacionado com a actividade humana, com uma magnitude enorme para uma escala temporal ínfima (quando comparada com as tais variações naturais)... Isso é que não consigo mesmo entender..

Mas enfim. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2020 às 11:31)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ea...emned-over-Arctic-ice-melting-prediction.html

E... volta-se sempre ao mesmo.

Quando não se concorda com algo, intencionalmente enfatiza-se as personagens que defendem as perspetivas mais convenientes.

Haja paciência.



Não é irrealista pensar que podem haver verões sem (grande parte do) gelo no Ártico por volta de 2040. Isto tendo em conta a atual tendência.

Fica rapidamente cansativo ter que explicar porque é que ainda há gelo no Ártico no inverno ou porque é que não faz 30º no Verão no pólo norte.

Se é para criticar, ao menos que haja uma pesquisa razoavelmente abrangente sobre o tópico. Gráficos sem grande contexto da 'net às vezes são úteis mas é mesmo preciso mais.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2020 às 11:44)

Por acaso até as emissões podiam ser muito piores.

Em termos brutos, a Índia podia poluir tanto como a China.

Em termos líquidos, o típico chinês podia poluir tanto como o típico norte-americano.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Fev 2020 às 14:42)

vitamos disse:


> Artigo científico que indique que: "...o Mar que ia inundar as cidades todas já este ano..."?


https://cei.org/blog/wrong-again-50-years-failed-eco-pocalyptic-predictions tens aqui muito com que te entreter, ja sei o que vais dizer sobre negacionismo


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2020 às 15:13)

camrov8 disse:


> https://cei.org/blog/wrong-again-50-years-failed-eco-pocalyptic-predictions tens aqui muito com que te entreter, ja sei o que vais dizer sobre negacionismo



De certeza que viste (bem) essa página?


----------



## camrov8 (22 Fev 2020 às 16:23)

Orion disse:


> De certeza que viste (bem) essa página?


Para quem defendeu uma temperatura de uma estação como sendo a de um continente inteiro . O que site faz é  pegar no que  foi dito e ver como estamos como preve-se artico sem gelo em 2016 o que não aconteceu por esta bastante certeiro


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2020 às 16:33)

camrov8 disse:


> Para quem defendeu uma temperatura de uma estação como sendo a de um continente inteiro .



Não percebeste a piada da invasão, pois não? Felizmente, ainda vais a tempo de reler o que escrevi.



camrov8 disse:


> O que site faz é pegar no que foi dito e ver como estamos como preve-se artico sem gelo em 2016 o que não aconteceu por esta bastante certeiro



De certeza que não projetaste (ao estilo freudiano) na utilização do termo 'otário'? Pensa bem na resposta.

Na mesma página fala-se bastante no arrefecimento global. Tem piada.

Não percebes, nem queres perceber, aquilo que criticas. É mesmo muito importante haver juízo crítico. O que me leva a isto:

Como és sem dúvida nenhuma o maior da tua rua () diverte-te a comentar com a tua indignação (essa sim) 'otária'.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Fev 2020 às 17:06)

Orion disse:


> Não percebeste a piada da invasão, pois não? Felizmente, ainda vais a tempo de reler o que escrevi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


não sou #2 tens o pódio inabalável nunca me viste escrever de arrefecimento vai mostra onde o escrevi , o site mostra bem as calinadas que se fizeram no passado e estão registadas como a do sr dr príncipe Carlos ja la vão uns anos a dizer que tinhamos  5 anos coisas dessas "pensa bem na resposta" porquê chamas a team seal 6 as SAS ,  vou-me conter pois a pide do canal já  anda a solta 
     .


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2020 às 14:00)




----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2020 às 21:49)

Povoações como Dudinka (69ºN) estão neste cenário:


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2020 às 16:55)

*Temperatura do planeta pode estabilizar nos valores de há três milhões de anos*

A temperatura no planeta pode estabilizar nos valores de há três milhões a cinco milhões de anos, caso a humanidade consiga estancar as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa até 2030, diz a especialista Fátima Abrantes.

"Será o menos mal", acrescentou a investigadora, especialista em oceanografia geológica e paleoceanografia, autora de artigos científicos e uma das profissionais do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

Fátima Abrantes falava à Lusa no âmbito de um seminário que o IPMA organizou esta quarta-feira em Lisboa sobre "Alterações Climáticas e recursos marinhos: passado, presente e futuro".

Falando sobre "fenómenos extremos no passado", Fátima Abrantes socorreu-se durante a intervenção no seminário de dados científicos para explicar que alterações climáticas já aconteceram no passado e que os oceanos sofreram grandes transformações, com zonas de muito peixe a ficarem despovoadas e vice-versa.

Mas a especialista explicou que não estava a negar ou desvalorizar o atual processo de alterações climáticas, que, disse, está a acontecer de forma mais intensa e mais rápida do que noutros momentos, devido à ação do Homem sobre o planeta.

"O que está estável há 15 milhões de anos na Antártida e há 2,6 milhões no Ártico está a tornar-se instável de uma maneira muito rápida. A questão não é que nunca aconteceu, já aconteceu, a questão é que a quantidade e rapidez com que está a aumentar é muito superior", exemplificou à Lusa.

Otimista em relação ao planeta, Fátima Abrantes já o é menos quanto aos seres humanos. Diz que as alterações de clima que existem desde o inicio da vida da Terra mostram que o sistema climático se altera "mas que tudo se rearranja e que o planeta continua", ainda que as condições possam "não ser muito favoráveis para os humanos".

"Há alterações na biodiversidade, certamente organismos serão extintos e outros aparecerão, mas nos não sei se teremos capacidade para resistir", avisa.

Há três a cinco milhões de anos também se registava grande quantidade de dióxido de carbono (CO2) na atmosfera, e há 65 milhões as concentrações ainda eram superiores, supostamente devido à libertação de grandes quantidades de metano, um processo que pode agora estar a repetir-se, disse a cientista.

Nos últimos mil anos, lembrou Fátima Abrantes, houve na Europa um aumento da temperatura no período medieval, ao que se seguiu um arrefecimento. A diferença das temperaturas foi de cerca de um grau, o suficiente para os vikings se expandirem e ocuparem a região da Europa do norte, no período medieval, e quase desaparecessem no período frio por "não conseguirem adaptar-se às novas condições". Os inuítes (Canadá) no entanto conseguiram adaptar-se.

Fátima Abrantes citou um estudo para dizer que os vikings tinham uma sociedade mais complexa e que por isso não se adaptaram tão bem como os inuítes, e conclui: "Acredito que quanto mais complexa a organização mais difícil conseguir que a população, como um todo, aceite a possibilidade de ter que alterar a forma de vida".

A investigadora lembra a complexidade das sociedades atuais. E também que muitos políticos influentes são hoje céticos em relação às alterações climáticas.

É verdade que as alterações climáticas sempre existiram "só que os ciclos no passado estavam associados às variações orbitais, que têm a ver com a posição da Terra em relação ao Sol". Eram ciclos muito longos e o aumento de CO2 era mínimo em relação que acontece hoje, na alteração provocada pela Homem, disse.

"O problema não é o efeito de estufa, é o seu aumento descontrolado", acrescentou Silvia Antunes, técnica superior do IPMA, que citou estatísticas para dizer que os meses de novembro e de março têm sido aqueles em que têm sido sentidas as diferenças de temperatura mais significativas.

Pela rapidez das alterações, no seminário falou-se também da necessidade de minimizar impactos, como fez a especialista Susana Costas, a propósito da proteção da orla costeira algarvia face à subida do nível da água do mar.

O seminário termina na tarde de hoje, com a discussão dos impactos económicos e adaptações às alterações climáticas.

https://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minut...a-tres-milhoes-de-anos?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques

Excelente explicação da Fátima Abrantes.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2020 às 18:59)




----------



## hurricane (28 Fev 2020 às 21:59)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-greta-activist-white-nationalist-inspiration

LOL


----------



## camrov8 (28 Fev 2020 às 22:22)

Orion disse:


>


é melhor visto que os últimos falharam


----------



## 1337 (29 Fev 2020 às 15:14)

camrov8 disse:


> é melhor visto que os últimos falharam


Este vai ser outro a falhar para variar


----------



## Orion (29 Fev 2020 às 15:38)

> What scientists refer to as the first ice-free Arctic summer year (FIASY) will occur when the Arctic has less than one million square kilometers of sea ice. (The thick ice sheets surrounding Canada’s Arctic islands are likely to remain for much longer, even in summer.)



Já se esteve muito mais longe.


----------



## Orion (29 Fev 2020 às 15:41)

camrov8 disse:


> é melhor visto que os últimos falharam



E depois não gostas quando escrevo (e bem) que és ignorante. Chegaste a ler o artigo?



> The scenarios represent midrange (RCP4.5) and high (RCP8.5) projections for the volume of greenhouse gases that will be emitted into the atmosphere in coming decades.
> 
> Under the midrange emissions scenario, the twelve climate models settled on 2054 as the likely first ice-free Arctic summer. Under the high emissions scenario, the models suggested it could happen in 2042.
> 
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (29 Fev 2020 às 18:37)

deixa la ignorante mas feliz, mas geralmente muito se acha inteligente pouco sabe, existiam modelos que diziam que não existiria gelo no árctico em 2016 nos anos 70 era a nova éra do gelo


----------



## 1337 (3 Mar 2020 às 16:44)

*Svalbard Norway now has more polar bear habitat than it did two decades ago*

Sea ice around Svalbard, Norway at the end of February 2020 is way above average, as the graph below shows – with more polar bear habitat now than there has been in two decades.



https://polarbearscience.com/2020/0...0IuaJOT4sD-JUbPwIEmx_75l1xe5dUTZZILX75JP7qAno


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2020 às 11:11)




----------



## camrov8 (17 Abr 2020 às 12:50)

Orion disse:


>


não acham que já andamos a mexer demasiado para andar a brincar com coisas que não se domina


----------



## hurricane (27 Mai 2020 às 11:03)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...-turns-30-the-human-fingerprint-is-everywhere

The human fingerprint on the climate is now unmistakable and will become increasingly evident over the coming decades, the UK Met Office has confirmed after 30 years of pioneering study.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2020 às 21:03)

*Millions of abandoned oil wells are leaking methane, a climate menace*


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2020 às 15:43)




----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2020 às 15:46)




----------



## 1337 (19 Jun 2020 às 16:31)

Orion disse:


>


Que terá sido nesse tempo? Ainda bem que os humanos ainda não podiam aquecer o planeta nessa altura.


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2020 às 16:50)

1337 disse:


> Que terá sido nesse tempo? Ainda bem que os humanos ainda não podiam aquecer o planeta nessa altura.



Os incêndios florestais de antigamente deviam ser apocalíticos, por exemplo. A amplificação ártica, alterações na órbita...

De qualquer das formas, e convenientemente, evitas sempre abordar o mais importante:

Variações drásticas, em qualquer direção, das temperaturas terão colossais consequências na humanidade. Não é possível mover as cidades e o aparecimento de novas zonas de cultivo de alimentos implicará a destruição de outras. Demasiada gente depende dos glaciares e da precipitação para a sua subsistência. Mais do que o crescimento da população, o aumento da qualidade de vida implica(rá) um contínuo incremento da (já massiva) quantidade de recursos necessários.

A existência humana teria sido muito diferente com alguns dos climas passados. Esta imagem vale, ou devia valer, por 1000 palavras:






'Atirar para o ar' relativizações vagas dos climas passados pouco acrescenta e não representa de todo um conhecimento individual superior. É como eu dizer que nada se deve fazer em relação ao SARS-CoV-2 porque sempre houveram vírus e sempre haverão. Assim, também eu sou o 'maior'.

Fosse tudo nesta vida tão simples...


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jun 2020 às 19:32)

Orion disse:


> Os incêndios florestais de antigamente deviam ser apocalíticos, por exemplo. A amplificação ártica, alterações na órbita...
> 
> De qualquer das formas, e convenientemente, evitas sempre abordar o mais importante:
> 
> ...


francamente não compreendo a tua posição quer dizer que devemos manter o clima que nos dá jeito à força toda mesmo que tudo o resto esteja a seguir uma tendência então também devemos parar os fenómenos geológicos  até já estamos habituados a atual geologia,


----------



## Thomar (23 Jul 2020 às 12:28)

*Cientistas descobrem a primeira fuga ativa de metano no mar da Antártida
*
O metano é um poderoso gás com efeito de estufa, 84 vezes mais potente do que o dióxido de carbono. A libertação de metano pode acelerar (muito) o aquecimento global

Cientistas da Universidade do Estado de Oregon, nos EUA, detetaram a primeira fuga ativa de metano no mar da Antártida. *O estudo*, revisto por pares e publicado na revista _Royal Society_, conclui, ainda, que o aumento das temperaturas está a conduzir a uma libertação cada vez maior do gás de efeito de estufa para a atmosfera.

Os cientistas também encontraram micro-organismos que, normalmente, consomem o metano antes de ele ser lançado para a atmosfera. O que acontece é que a quantidade desses micro-organismos começou a diminuir, permitindo a fuga do gás.

O surgimento do fenómeno já tinha sido verificado em 2011, mas só em 2016 é que os cientistas o começaram a estudar devidamente. Andrew Thurber, líder do estudo, citado pelo _The Guardian_, afirma que “o atraso no consumo de metano é a descoberta mais importante”. “Não são boas notícias. Levou mais de cinco anos até os micróbios começarem a aparecer, e mesmo antes disso havia metano a libertar-se do fundo do mar.”

O aspeto que mais preocupa os cientistas é a libertação de metano provocado pelo degelo do permafrost (o solo do Ártico constituído por terra, gelo e rochas permanentemente congelados), que tem acelerado devido às altas temperaturas. Em junho, os termómetros na Sibéria bateram um novo recorde: 38ºC.

Apesar de os ciclos de libertação de metano que se encontra sob o gelo da Antártida ainda estejam pouco estudados, os cientistas acreditam que a fonte deste gás seja muito antiga. Na maioria dos oceanos, o metano libertado a partir do fundo do mar é consumido por micro-organismos nos sedimentos ou na superfície da água. No entanto, o lento aparecimento desses micro-organismos no Continente Gelado significa que o gás poderá estar a ser libertado em maiores quantidades para a atmosfera.

Os peritos alertam que, à medida que as alterações climáticas se vão acentuando, a temperatura dos oceanos aumenta, aspeto que poderá contribuir para o aparecimento substancial de fugas de metano. No que diz respeito ao efeito de estufa, este gás é 84 vezes mais potente do que o dióxido de carbono.


----------



## 1337 (20 Ago 2020 às 18:26)

*A 'onda histórica de frio' que fará as temperaturas desabarem do Sul ao Norte do Brasil*

*https://www.bbc.com/portuguese/bras...qoEOny0MaxgA70fbUr9G25rAdRpp5JM6dk-m2xjoUIo-8*


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2020 às 12:05)

1337 disse:


> *A 'onda histórica de frio' que fará as temperaturas desabarem do Sul ao Norte do Brasil*
> 
> *https://www.bbc.com/portuguese/brasil-53829950?at_campaign=64&at_medium=custom7&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_custom4=4817E62A-E1B2-11EA-AAF5-DF1B933C408C&at_custom3=BBC+Brasil&fbclid=IwAR1VHg6Hy4JXnpqoEOny0MaxgA70fbUr9G25rAdRpp5JM6dk-m2xjoUIo-8*


----------



## 1337 (22 Ago 2020 às 14:54)

Orion disse:


>


Não percebo nada de Francês


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2020 às 17:11)

1337 disse:


> Não percebo nada de Francês


Onda de calor histórica no Norte da Austrália. Foram registados 40,7ºC em Yampi Sound e se esse valor for confirmado será um novo recorde mensal a nível nacional.

Nuns locais está muito frio que o normal e noutros muito calor. Assim funciona o Aquecimento Global.


----------



## rozzo (22 Ago 2020 às 17:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Onda de calor histórica no Norte da Austrália. Foram registados 40,7ºC em Yampi Sound e se esse valor for confirmado será um novo recorde mensal a nível nacional.
> 
> Nuns locais está muito frio que o normal e noutros muito calor. Assim funciona o Aquecimento Global.


Bom, em rigor... Assim funciona o clima no geral. Com ou sem aquecimento global. 
Obviamente que devido ao Aquecimento Global, a frequência de recordes de calor é actualmente muitas vezes superior à de recordes de frio, e isso é também inegável. 

Mas sim, eu entendi o post do @Orion, para mostrar que usar "cherry picking" para  qualquer dos lados é fácil. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2020 às 19:07)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, em rigor... Assim funciona o clima no geral. Com ou sem aquecimento global.
> Obviamente que devido ao Aquecimento Global, a frequência de recordes de calor é actualmente muitas vezes superior à de recordes de frio, e isso é também inegável.
> 
> Mas sim, eu entendi o post do @Orion, para mostrar que usar "cherry picking" para  qualquer dos lados é fácil.
> ...



E nem é preciso mudar de continente...










joralentejano disse:


> Onda de calor histórica no Norte da Austrália. Foram registados 40,7ºC em Yampi Sound e se esse valor for confirmado será um novo recorde mensal a nível nacional.
> 
> Nuns locais está muito frio que o normal e noutros muito calor. Assim funciona o Aquecimento Global.



É apenas um desconhecimento momentâneo muito conveniente


----------



## 1337 (23 Ago 2020 às 04:18)

É apenas um desconhecimento momentâneo muito conveniente [/QUOTE]

Se tivesse o "Riso" como no Facebook era o que tinha usado 
Mas sim, percebi mais ou menos o que dizia embora não perceba muito bem Francês.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2020 às 10:49)

Episódios de frio num qualquer ponto do planeta não significa que não haja aquecimento global. O aquecimento está a ocorrer é inegável e até prova em contrário é imparável ...  E o que o prova são as temperaturas médias sendo estas alheias a situações pontuais de frio ou calor.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Ago 2020 às 10:32)

1337 disse:


> *A 'onda histórica de frio' que fará as temperaturas desabarem do Sul ao Norte do Brasil*
> 
> *https://www.bbc.com/portuguese/brasil-53829950?at_campaign=64&at_medium=custom7&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_custom4=4817E62A-E1B2-11EA-AAF5-DF1B933C408C&at_custom3=BBC+Brasil&fbclid=IwAR1VHg6Hy4JXnpqoEOny0MaxgA70fbUr9G25rAdRpp5JM6dk-m2xjoUIo-8*



De histórica não tem nada. Nos anos 80 nevou bastante em Curitiba e em 2014 nevou também mas com menos intensidade, no mesmo dia avistou-se neve nas montanhas de Florianópolis e a máxima foi inferior a 10°C em São Paulo. Nevar nas terras altas do sul do Brasil e geadas em algumas grandes cidades não é assim tão anormal. Título Clickbait feito com base na dimensão relativa da queda da temperatura de um dia para o outro e não com base nas temperaturas absolutas. Se calhar as temperaturas sem onda de frio é que estão altas demais não sei, era uma questão de analisar.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2020 às 11:34)

Claro que já tiveram episódios de frio bem mais intensos. No entanto, nesta entrada fira, os valores de temperatura média diária foram bem baixos em várias localidades. Estou a referir valores médios próximos ou mesmo inferiores a zero em algumas localidades do sul do país.

Por comparação, em Portugal não são muitas as localidades que registam, com alguma regularidade, valores de temperatura média diária de 1ºC / 0ºC ou inferior.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2020 às 11:06)




----------



## Orion (7 Set 2020 às 20:41)




----------



## 1337 (7 Set 2020 às 21:24)

It has been 139 Years since Washington DC set its all-time high temperature for the month of September: September 07, 1881 The Hottest September Day Ever Recorded in Washington DC = 104°F  (40.0°C)


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2020 às 21:38)

1337 disse:


> It has been 139 Years since Washington DC set its all-time high temperature for the month of September: September 07, 1881 The Hottest September Day Ever Recorded in Washington DC = 104°F  (40.0°C)



Intensidade e frequência

Intensidade e frequência

Intensidade e frequência

........................................


----------



## MSantos (8 Set 2020 às 23:48)

1337 disse:


> It has been 139 Years since Washington DC set its all-time high temperature for the month of September: September 07, 1881 The Hottest September Day Ever Recorded in Washington DC = 104°F  (40.0°C)



Deixa ver se percebi... Então, como existe um local no Mundo que não voltou a bater a sua temperatura máxima de Setembro desde 1881 isso quer dizer que não existe aquecimento global. É isso! 

Além de que recordes antigos não raras vezes apresentam pouca fiabilidade. Não temos forma de provar que aparelhos de há quase 140 anos sejam fiáveis. Há vários casos de recordes antigos que foram invalidados...


----------



## camrov8 (8 Set 2020 às 23:55)

MSantos disse:


> Deixa ver se percebi... Então, como existe um local no Mundo que não voltou a bater a sua temperatura máxima desde 1881 isso quer dizer que não existe aquecimento global. É isso!
> 
> Além de que recordes antigos não raras vezes apresentam pouca fiabilidade. Não temos forma de provar que aparelhos de há quase 140 anos sejam fiáveis. Há vários casos de recordes antigos que foram invalidados...


quando interessam a uma narrativa contam,  como quando se diz que é o mais quente desde não sei quanto,  a malta do catastrofismo usa todos os dias , ui foi o mais quente não sei onde e mais o quê , depois põem os pés pois acabam a utilizar os argumentos que tentam rebater


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 01:16)

MSantos disse:


> Deixa ver se percebi... Então, como existe um local no Mundo que não voltou a bater a sua temperatura máxima de Setembro desde 1881 isso quer dizer que não existe aquecimento global. É isso!
> 
> Além de que recordes antigos não raras vezes apresentam pouca fiabilidade. Não temos forma de provar que aparelhos de há quase 140 anos sejam fiáveis. Há vários casos de recordes antigos que foram invalidados...


Portanto eu aqui não posso colocar uma notícia que fuja da opinião da maioria que já não é válida é isso? Mas alguém te disse que eu quis provar o que quer que fosse com esta notícia? Viste na publicação eu a negar o AG? Postei uma notícia que achei interessante apenas.


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2020 às 10:12)

1337 disse:


> Portanto eu aqui não posso colocar uma notícia que fuja da opinião da maioria que já não é válida é isso? Mas alguém te disse que eu quis provar o que quer que fosse com esta notícia? Viste na publicação eu a negar o AG? Postei uma notícia que achei interessante apenas.



És livre de colocar a notícia se assim o desejares, ninguém te impede. Tal como não podes impedir que alguém comente sobre aquilo que publicaste como se de um ataque se tratasse. Mas pergunto se não negas o aquecimento global porque é que de cada vez que "tropeças" numa notícia de tempo frio, ou de record de queda de neve em algum local do Mundo, tens necessidade de vir a "correr" colocá-la aqui? A partir do momento que públicas noticias deste tipo no tópico do AG, se não é argumento de que não acreditas então é para quê?

Infelizmente AG não é uma opinião, é um facto! Está a ocorrer! Isso não quer dizer que deixe de nevar, de haver temperaturas negativas ou até que deixem de ser batidos recordes de temperatura mínima em alguns locais. A tendência de subida é clara para todos os que acreditem na ciência. 

Já houve períodos mais quentes e mais frios na história geológica da Terra, provocados por vários acontecimentos naturais, neste momento o principal culpado da alteração devemos ser mesmo nós... Quanto desse aquecimento é culpa da ação humana é que não se sabe exatamente. Somos 100% culpados? Ou há aqui mais algun(s) factor(es)?


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 11:52)

MSantos disse:


> És livre de colocar a notícia se assim o desejares, ninguém te impede. Tal como não podes impedir que alguém comente sobre aquilo que publicaste como se de um ataque se tratasse. Mas pergunto se não negas o aquecimento global porque é que de cada vez que "tropeças" numa notícia de tempo frio, ou de record de queda de neve em algum local do Mundo, tens necessidade de vir a "correr" colocá-la aqui? A partir do momento que públicas noticias deste tipo no tópico do AG, se não é argumento de que não acreditas então é para quê?
> 
> Infelizmente AG não é uma opinião, é um facto! Está a ocorrer! Isso não quer dizer que deixe de nevar, de haver temperaturas negativas ou até que deixem de ser batidos recordes de temperatura mínima em alguns locais. A tendência de subida é clara para todos os que acreditem na ciência.
> 
> Já houve períodos mais quentes e mais frios na história geológica da Terra, provocados por vários acontecimentos naturais, neste momento o principal culpado da alteração devemos ser mesmo nós... Quanto desse aquecimento é culpa da ação humana é que não se sabe exatamente. Somos 100% culpados? Ou há aqui mais algun(s) factor(es)?


É factual que o planeta está a aquecer, duvido é que seja provocado pelo homem, ou apenas pelo homem. Se repararem há nos média uma influencia clara para causar o alarme nesta questão, quando é para recordes de calor estão logo preparados, quando é recorde de frio, bom, ainda estou á espera de ver as estações (10% delas) que bateram recorde  de mínima para Agosto, mas posso esperar sentado. É só um claro exemplo do que se passa. Mas aqui estou sozinho neste forum.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2020 às 12:37)

1337 disse:


> Se repararem há nos média uma influencia clara para causar o alarme nesta questão, quando é para recordes de calor estão logo preparados, quando é recorde de frio, bom, ainda estou á espera sentado.


Discordo, não vejo nada nos media que cause essa influência alarmista, até acho que o tema devia ser mais debatido, isto porque estamos a chegar a uma fase de não retorno.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Set 2020 às 13:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Discordo, não vejo nada nos media que cause essa influência alarmista, até acho que o tema devia ser mais debatido, isto porque estamos a chegar a uma fase de não retorno.


não? temos não sei quantos anos senão é o fim , falam muito de alterações climáticas então o que são essas alterações e como se relacionam com a historia climática conhecida, como era do império romano mais quente que atualmente, a mini era do gelo quando rios como o Thames congelava todos os invernos ou quando o Sahara era mais parecido com um paraíso tropical , entre outros . Então faço uma pergunta qual é o clima certo , o tal que todos querem que a ratazana do Guterres tanto apregoa e que canalha que empranhou pelos ouvidos a meter uma acção em tribunal contra uma duzia de países


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2020 às 13:43)

1337 disse:


> É factual que o planeta está a aquecer, duvido é que seja provocado pelo homem, ou apenas pelo homem. Se repararem há nos média uma influencia clara para causar o alarme nesta questão, quando é para recordes de calor estão logo preparados, quando é recorde de frio, bom, ainda estou á espera de ver as estações (10% delas) que bateram recorde  de mínima para Agosto, mas posso esperar sentado. É só um claro exemplo do que se passa. *Mas aqui estou sozinho neste forum*.



Ufa, finalmente. Depois de tanta evasão...



1337 disse:


> Que terá sido nesse tempo? Ainda bem que os humanos ainda não podiam aquecer o planeta nessa altura.





1337 disse:


> Não percebo nada de Francês





1337 disse:


> Portanto eu aqui não posso colocar uma notícia que fuja da opinião da maioria que já não é válida é isso? Mas alguém te disse que eu quis provar o que quer que fosse com esta notícia? Viste na publicação eu a negar o AG? Postei uma notícia que achei interessante apenas.



... há a expressão da opinião pessoal. Custou assim tanto? Olha que não aparentava ser grande segredo.

De resto...


... isso não é bem verdade. O que me leva ao ponto seguinte:

Já li por aí que este ciclo solar é o mais baixo dos últimos 200 anos. Sendo assim...



camrov8 disse:


> não? temos não sei quantos anos senão é o fim , falam muito de alterações climáticas então o que são essas alterações e como se relacionam com a historia climática conhecida, como era do império romano mais quente que atualmente, a mini era do gelo quando rios como o Thames congelava todos os invernos ou quando o Sahara era mais parecido com um paraíso tropical , entre outros . Então faço uma pergunta qual é o clima certo , o tal que todos querem que a ratazana do Guterres tanto apregoa e que canalha que empranhou pelos ouvidos a meter uma acção em tribunal contra uma duzia de países



... quando é que vai começar a arrefecer?

Não sabes (e não és o único - daí a música do MJ) e tentas invalidar as tentativas - pessoalmente inaceitáveis - dos outros em tentar saber. Numa discussão séria isso não vale nada e não tenho - e duvido que venha a ter - factos que mudem esta opinião que periodicamente escrevo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2020 às 13:51)

camrov8 disse:


> não? temos não sei quantos anos senão é o fim , falam muito de alterações climáticas então o que são essas alterações e como se relacionam com a historia climática conhecida, como era do império romano mais quente que atualmente, a mini era do gelo quando rios como o Thames congelava todos os invernos ou quando o Sahara era mais parecido com um paraíso tropical , entre outros . Então faço uma pergunta qual é o clima certo , o tal que todos querem que a ratazana do Guterres tanto apregoa e que canalha que empranhou pelos ouvidos a meter uma acção em tribunal contra uma duzia de países



O Guterres não tem tomates para os maiores poluidores, a China que é a maior poluidora alguém aponta-lhe o dedo, ninguém nem a Greta fala nela.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Set 2020 às 13:51)

Orion disse:


> Ufa, finalmente. Depois de tanta evasão...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho muito muito bem que se estude mas em nenhuma outra area da ciência mais se especula e arraza-se quem pensa diferente ou que questione, a ciência não é fixa e convém sempre questionar, até as teorias de Einstein são postas a prova todos os dias 
quando é que vai começar a arrefecer? Amanhã na sexta ou daqui a 100 ou 1000000 mil anos , ou achas que vives numa época tão especial que os ciclos geológicos e climáticos se vão alterar so porque sim


----------



## Toby (9 Set 2020 às 13:52)

1337 disse:


> É factual que o planeta está a aquecer, duvido é que seja provocado pelo homem, ou apenas pelo homem. Se repararem há nos média uma influencia clara para causar o alarme nesta questão, quando é para recordes de calor estão logo preparados, quando é recorde de frio, bom, ainda estou á espera de ver as estações (10% delas) que bateram recorde  de mínima para Agosto, mas posso esperar sentado. É só um claro exemplo do que se passa. Mas aqui estou sozinho neste forum.



ler de preferência a imprensa científica...


----------



## camrov8 (9 Set 2020 às 13:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Guterres não tem tomates para os maiores poluidores, a China que é a maior poluidora alguém aponta-lhe o dedo, ninguém nem a Greta fala nela.


pois o problema é que ele esta no tachinho  e como diz o outro fala e não faz nada, quando a china faz o que quer, ainda a uns tempos descobriu-se uma  fonte de cfc's e ninguém liga


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2020 às 13:58)

camrov8 disse:


> Acho muito muito bem que se estude mas em nenhuma outra area da ciência mais se especula e arraza-se quem pensa diferente ou que questione, a ciência não é fixa e convém sempre questionar, até as teorias de Einstein são postas a prova todos os dias





camrov8 disse:


> quando é que vai começar a arrefecer? Amanhã na sexta ou daqui a 100 ou 1000000 mil anos , ou achas que vives numa época tão especial que os ciclos geológicos e climáticos se vão alterar so porque sim



Conseguiste a proeza de, na mesma intervenção, te contradizeres e demonstrares uma enorme ignorância. Irónico, ou talvez não, para quem se acha mais sapiente.

A meteorologia/climatologia não é de todo das áreas com mais especulação.

Investe-se de forma colossal em modelos, satélites e expedições para se recolher o máximo de dados do passado, tanto recente como longínquo. Ainda hoje ocorre a digitalização de observações antigas.

Não estás a questionar com dados e argumentos. Vês um qualquer artigo ou gráfico que te é conveniente na 'net e achas-te o maior, insultando outros pelo caminho. Novamente, isso, numa discussão séria, não vale nada. De uma forma ou de outra já escrevi isto... e infelizmente as circunstâncias não mudaram.

Finalizo, escrevendo sempre comparações deste género...

Não se deve estudar nem tentar prever terra/maremotos porque sempre aconteceram, deliberadamente ignorando-se as consequências da sua ocorrência. Qual é o problema se há 350 milhões de anos houve o afogamento de alguns dinossauros?


----------



## camrov8 (9 Set 2020 às 14:19)

Orion disse:


> Conseguiste a proeza de, na mesma intervenção, te contradizeres e demonstrares uma enorme ignorância. Irónico, ou talvez não, para quem se acha mais sapiente.
> 
> A meteorologia/climatologia não é de todo das áreas com mais especulação.
> 
> ...


vai aí uma confusão  total , e quem mete os pés pelas mãos e vais logo ao ataque de argumentos que ninguém falou , quem falou em previsões alguém falou disso ou questionou não é isso que se esta a falar, estamos a falar de alhos e respondes bugalhos, o que se fala é de aquecimento global e de que é mau e que so tem origem humana ou que é natural pertencente a um ciclo e que apenas poderá estar a ser ampliado ou acelerado pela poluição


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 14:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Discordo, não vejo nada nos media que cause essa influência alarmista, até acho que o tema devia ser mais debatido, isto porque estamos a chegar a uma fase de não retorno.


Queres mais um exemplo? Pergunta ao IPMA porque usa as médias de 71- 2000 e não as mais recentes. Achas que é coicidência? É por mero acaso? Não é.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Set 2020 às 15:28)

1337 disse:


> Queres mais um exemplo? Pergunta ao IPMA porque usa as médias de 71- 2000 e não as mais recentes. Achas que é coicidência? É por mero acaso? Não é.


Não é só isso o período que é utilizado como referencia para antes industrial foi um período mais frio que os anteriores logo boa bitola , depois há uma coisa que ninguém diz que é o facto de as temperaturas aumentarem primeiro só depois é que se observa um aumento de temperatura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mas claro existe alguém que o tenta rebater seja lá por onde for


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 15:36)

Mais sobre o média, na América não se deixam enganar.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2020 às 16:12)

1337 disse:


> Mais sobre o média, na América não se deixam enganar.



No Iraque todos os anos faz 50º. A sério? Não dá para melhor?

Que zonas do mundo estão a aquecer mais depressa?


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 16:32)

Orion disse:


> No Iraque todos os anos faz 50º. A sério? Não dá para melhor?
> 
> Que zonas do mundo estão a aquecer mais depressa?


Que tem isso haver?


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2020 às 16:36)

1337 disse:


> Queres mais um exemplo? Pergunta ao IPMA porque usa as médias de 71- 2000 e não as mais recentes. Achas que é coicidência? É por mero acaso? Não é.


O que é o IPMA tem haver com o que eu disse?


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2020 às 16:45)

1337 disse:


> Que tem isso haver?



Porque estás a escolher dados específicos que te são convenientes e fazes - no caso implicitamente - generalizações absurdas. No processo evidencias que não sabes assim tanto do assunto que tanto criticas.

As maiores alterações não serão vistas nos locais previamente quentes. Só haverá aquecimento global se as máximas no _Death Valley_ chegarem aos >70º?

Se um determinado local - quente - ficar mais húmido, as mínimas ficam mais altas e as máximas até podem ficar ligeiramente mais baixas. Uma subida da temperatura média significa o quê?


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2020 às 16:52)

camrov8 disse:


> depois há uma coisa que ninguém diz que é o facto *de as temperaturas aumentarem primeiro* só depois é que se *observa um aumento de temperatura*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certo.

Continuo na mesma  https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/calor-no-mar-sobe-ha-novos-peixes-na-costa-9248777.html

Pá, gente que está sempre a gabar o seu intelecto mas continua a não perceber o básico.

Hoje sou Trump: "Triste!"

Ao logo da história, houve sempre extinções. Portanto, se levarmos com um asteroide de 20 quilómetros de diâmetro não há qualquer tipo de problema. Há 65 milhões de anos aconteceu algo semelhante.

Os dinossauros morreram mas estamos todos aqui.

Eu sou o mais esperto deste fórum...


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 16:53)

Orion disse:


> Porque estás a escolher dados específicos que te são convenientes e fazes - no caso implicitamente - generalizações absurdas. No processo evidencias que não sabes assim tanto do assunto que tanto criticas.
> 
> As maiores alterações não serão vistas nos locais previamente quentes. Só haverá aquecimento global se as máximas no _Death Valley_ chegarem aos >70º?
> 
> Se um determinado local - quente - ficar mais húmido, as mínimas ficam mais altas e as máximas até podem ficar ligeiramente mais baixas. Uma subida da temperatura média significa o quê?


O que foi dito é que o death Valley nunca tinha chegado antes aos 50 graus pelos média, o que é completamente falso.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2020 às 17:03)

1337 disse:


> O que foi dito é que o death Valley nunca tinha chegado antes aos 50 graus pelos média, o que é completamente falso.



Essa é nova para mim.

O recorde há muito que é discutido (134F)  https://www.wunderground.com/blog/w...th-valleys-134f-world-temperature-record.html

Denver passou de calor recorde a frio recorde, por exemplo. Mas há mais mundo que isso.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2020 às 17:12)

Orion disse:


> Essa é nova para mim.



Não só é novo como se pode consultar os dados (clicar em Int. Units - em cima)  https://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=DEVC1&num=168&wfo=vef

5 e 6 de Set... temperaturas nos 50º

Pá, não custa muito pesquisar...



> To add to the misery, a whopping 21 days in July saw maximum temperatures of 120 degrees F (48.9 degrees C) or higher in Death Valley. While unusual, that stretch of days is, surprisingly, not a record for this area; 29 days in July 1917 reached temperatures of 120 degrees F (48.9 degrees C) or higher.



134F = 56º

Haja paciência e recomendo o fim da visualização de certas fontes de informação. Não são benignas nem úteis.


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 18:28)

Seguimento América do Norte - 2020


----------



## 1337 (9 Set 2020 às 20:00)

Furnace Creek, assim como o restante do Vale da Morte, tem um clima desértico quente (Classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger: BWh), com longos verões extremamente quentes e invernos curtos e amenos, bem como pouca chuva.[2]

A localidade detém o recorde de temperatura do ar mais alta registrada na Terra a 56,7 °C em 10 de julho de 1913, bem como a maior temperatura natural a nível do solo já registrada na Terra a 93,9 °C em 15 de julho de 1917.[3]

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furnace_Creek

Contra factos não há argumentos.


----------



## TxMxR (9 Set 2020 às 23:26)

@camrov8

O que os cromos dos cientistas ignorantes têm vindo a cuspir é que a terra estará neste momento num ciclo quente duma fase que é considerada a quarta (edit: quinta) idade do gelo e que, teoricamente, deveríamos começar eventualmente a "caminhar" para o próximo período frio, no entanto, o aquecimento verificado é superior ao expectável e supostamente, dever-se-á à elevada emissão de dióxido de carbono (entre outros) que se tem vindo a verificar. No entanto, será bom saber que 56° no death valley é para meninos... garanto que já lá houve temperaturas bem superiores a 200°.
Ora, quanto ao gráfico, já se viu que só certas pessoas é que sabem olhar para aquilo, convém é não esquecer que os dados falam, mas não falam tudo. É importante não esquecer que o dióxido de carbono não é o único gás que causa efeito de estufa, até é dos mais fraquinhos nesse aspecto, e talvez mais importante do que ver que primeiro sobe a temperatura, é saber qual é o significado da expressão "ciclo vicioso" e qual o motivo para haver um aumento da concentração de CO2 após o aumento da temperatura, não esquecendo que não são valores diretamente proporcionais já agora. Para além disso é importante saber que uma descida da temperatura não quer dizer que não tenha havido um aquecimento, e vice-versa.


Anyways... está mais que sabido que o aquecimento global é uma tanga que inventaram para distrair o público do facto da terra ser plana e dos nossos governantes serem lagartos alienígenas... quem sabe, sabe


----------



## 1337 (10 Set 2020 às 01:20)




----------



## TxMxR (10 Set 2020 às 01:53)

1337 disse:


>



Este ano por exemplo ultrapassaram esse valor em 5°.. apesar de ser indicativo de uma subida de temperatura não quer dizer grande coisa. É o chamado estatisticamente irrelevante. 

Como diz o @Orion aquecimento global não é (só) nos extremos que se vê, caso contrário com temperaturas negativas em Denver em Setembro também se podia assumir que tinha havido um arrefecimento quando de facto não houve.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2020 às 04:51)

1337 disse:


> O que foi dito é que o death Valley nunca tinha chegado antes aos 50 graus pelos média, o que é completamente falso.





1337 disse:


> Furnace Creek, assim como o restante do Vale da Morte, tem um clima desértico quente (Classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger: BWh), com longos verões extremamente quentes e invernos curtos e amenos, bem como pouca chuva.[2]
> 
> A localidade detém o recorde de temperatura do ar mais alta registrada na Terra a 56,7 °C em 10 de julho de 1913, bem como a maior temperatura natural a nível do solo já registrada na Terra a 93,9 °C em 15 de julho de 1917.[3]
> 
> ...



?

Que 'média' escreveu que não chegava aos 50º no DV?


----------



## 1337 (10 Set 2020 às 10:32)

Orion disse:


> ?
> 
> Que 'média' escreveu que não chegava aos 50º no DV?


Queria dizer os 130ºF peço desculpa.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2020 às 10:57)

1337 disse:


> Furnace Creek, assim como o restante do Vale da Morte, tem um clima desértico quente (Classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger: BWh), com longos verões extremamente quentes e invernos curtos e amenos, bem como pouca chuva.[2]
> 
> A localidade detém o recorde de temperatura do ar mais alta registrada na Terra a 56,7 °C em 10 de julho de 1913, bem como a maior temperatura natural a nível do solo já registrada na Terra a 93,9 °C em 15 de julho de 1917.[3]
> 
> ...


Bem aí alguns recordes impressionantes... 31mm em 1 minuto, acho isso quase impossível, impressionante.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2020 às 14:56)




----------



## TxMxR (11 Set 2020 às 22:32)

Orion disse:


>




Ia agora mesmo partilhar isso, fica aqui o link do artigo completo.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2020 às 21:06)

Notícia interessante vindo de um país que nega haver aquecimento global e alterações climáticas:


*Hemisfério norte regista o verão mais quente de sempre, indica relatório*
_Por Mara Tribuna 13:12, 16 Set 2020

Este Verão foi o mais quente registado no hemisfério norte, de acordo com a Administração Nacional Oceânica e Atmosférica (NOAA, na sigla em inglês), uma instituição governamental americana.

A NOAA observou que o mês passado foi o segundo Agosto mais quente de sempre, e que a norte do equador, isto é, o hemisfério norte, registou o Verão mais quente de sempre.

A nível mundial, foi a terceira época de três meses mais quente de sempre. De acordo com o relatório da NOAA, de Junho a Agosto de 2020 as temperaturas subiram, ultrapassando tanto 2019 como 2016 – anteriormente consideradas as épocas mais quentes.

Os dez Agostos mais quentes aconteceram todos desde 1998, sendo que os cinco mais quentes têm-se registado desde 2015.

A agência federal americana também descobriu que, com base na análise estatística, é altamente provável que 2020 acabe por se situar entre os cinco anos mais quentes de sempre._


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2020 às 00:48)




----------



## hurricane (17 Set 2020 às 09:32)

1337 disse:


>



Segundo alguns cientistas causado pelas alteracoes climáticas. Os tufoes do Pacifico tem vindo a ser cada vez mais a norte e a interferir com o Jet Stream, provocando maior instabilidade. E com maior instabilidade existe mais este tipo de cold shots


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2020 às 10:15)

O Ártico aquece e o frio desce de latitude. Desequilíbrios atmosféricos. São os tempos atuais, que presenciamos, mas que podem ter já ocorrido num passado mais ou menos longínquo, mas sem a observação atenta da humanidade como agora existe. O nosso planeta bem como a sua atmosfera são dinâmicos, a nossa passagem é apenas um ínfimo grão de areia na imensidão do tempo geológico. A humanidade prosperou porque as condições naturais também o permitiram. Mas inevitavelmente o futuro do planeta será diferente. Mais quente ou menos frio, mais ou menos instável, mais ou menos inóspito. É uma rocha no espaço, que não controlamos, mas sem termos a noção da nossa impotência, tão imersos andamos nas nossas distrações mundanas. Tudo pode mudar, mais ou menos repentinamente. Um asteróide ou uma mudança climática. Ou uma pandemia. Ou o Sara e a Gronelândia novamente verdes. Ou o sul da Europa mais desértico. Ou a Terra a caminho de ser um Vénus, ou uma nova era glacial. O movimento da natureza é eterno e nada o pode impedir. Fiquem bem.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2020 às 22:06)

1337 disse:


>



(o frio) Está a ir para o local 'errado'. Sabes identificar qual é (o 'certo')?


----------



## camrov8 (17 Set 2020 às 22:47)

Orion disse:


> (o frio) Está a ir para o local 'errado'. Sabes identificar qual é (o 'certo')?


qual é o certo o que queres ou achas que deve ser, quem vos ouvir parece que o clima este estavel 4 mil milhões de anos e so agora é que esta a mudar


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2020 às 23:40)

Orion disse:


> (o frio) Está a ir para o local 'errado'. Sabes identificar qual é (o 'certo')?


Uns sitios quentes outros mais frios, é assim as coisas. 
Quanto ao Aquecimento o planeta está mais quente 0.5ºC. Longe da catástrofe que muitos queriam.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 01:25)

Orion disse:


> (o frio) Está a ir para o local 'errado'. Sabes identificar qual é (o 'certo')?




Se queres com isso dizer que o frio devia estar nos pólos não estás 100% correcto. Nalgumas fases dos ciclos de quente/frio é expectável o gelo mover-se dos polos para os continentes, particularmente numa fase de idade glacial. No entanto, estando nós numa fase interglacial desta idade do gelo (_supostamente estamos_), de facto, o gelo deveria ter que estar a recuar e a cingir-se mais aos pólos portanto até terias razão.
Mas como se sabe nem tudo é "_set in stone_" e não somos omniscientes, como tal, podemos achar que estamos num período interglacial e não estamos.

O que se tem vindo a dizer sobre isto é que graças ao aquecimento global (antropogénico) esta fase em que supostamente estamos (do recuo glacial) se pode prolongar indefinidamente e ter um vigor inédito. Obviamente que podem sempre acontecer coisas que não é suposto acontecerem. Ou posto melhor, que não sabemos que é suposto acontecerem. Nem sabemos se amanhã vai chover quanto mais se o gelo tem ou não tem que estar nos polos (por mais lógico que seja).


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2020 às 09:47)

1337 disse:


> Quanto ao Aquecimento o planeta está mais quente 0.5ºC. Longe da catástrofe que muitos queriam.



Alguma vez viste previsões do clima? O que me leva ao ponto seguinte:



1337 disse:


> Uns sitios quentes outros mais frios, é assim as coisas.



NH = +1

Recomendo olhares melhor para essa imagem. E já de vez pesquisa os motivos subjacentes à menor temperatura/anomalia do SH... não vá esse ser o próximo 'argumento'.






Tanto frio 'recorde' e a anomalia positiva continua bastante jeitosa. Mas pronto...



TxMxR disse:


> Se queres com isso dizer que o frio devia estar nos pólos não estás 100% correcto.



Apenas continuei no caminho do absurdo. E olha que se tivesse paciência, nunca mais acabava...



camrov8 disse:


> qual é o certo o que queres ou achas que deve ser, quem vos ouvir parece que o clima este estavel 4 mil milhões de anos e so agora é que esta a mudar



Outra vez?

Não é assim tão difícil perceber.



TxMxR disse:


> Obviamente que podem sempre acontecer coisas que não é suposto acontecerem. Ou posto melhor, que não sabemos que é suposto acontecerem. Nem sabemos se amanhã vai chover quanto mais se o gelo tem ou não tem que estar nos polos (por mais lógico que seja).



Recomendo nem olhares para os modelos meteorológicos. Aliás, que raio fazes aqui?

Se na previsão do IPMA estiver céu muito nublado para amanhã, vou ignorar porque podem acontecer coisas que não é suposto acontecerem. Pode até passar um furacão cat. 6 por aqui... quem sabe? Nada está '_set in stone_'.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 12:15)

Orion disse:


> Se na previsão do IPMA estiver céu muito nublado para amanhã, vou ignorar porque podem acontecer coisas que não é suposto acontecerem. Pode até passar um furacão cat. 6 por aqui... quem sabe? Nada está '_set in stone_'.



Tantas vezes que já vi previsões 100% de probabilidade de precipitação e não caiu uma pinga... previsões para rajadas até 75 e levar com rajadas de 90 ou 40... 
Previsões qualquer modelo ou meteorologista faz, melhores ou piores... agora certezas? Não conheço ninguém nem nenhum modelo que as dê antes de acontecerem as coisas. 
Pergunta lá aos gajos de Lx se o landfall da Leslie foi porreiro


----------



## camrov8 (18 Set 2020 às 23:52)

Orion disse:


> Alguma vez viste previsões do clima? O que me leva ao ponto seguinte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sim é porque sempre que pergunto não respondes ao pedido andas sempre as voltas e sem dizer nada e com imogis para distrair e com discurso jocoso para tirar atenções dos textos de conteudo vacuo


----------



## TxMxR (19 Set 2020 às 00:05)

camrov8 disse:


> sim é porque sempre que pergunto não respondes ao pedido andas sempre as voltas e sem dizer nada e com imogis para distrair e com discurso jocoso para tirar atenções dos textos de conteudo vacuo



Eu sei que não é comigo, mas tens que admitir que é inegável o aquecimento global antropogénico por mais ínfimo que seja. É impossível precisar qual seria a temperatura média atual da terra sem seres humanos, não temos capacidade suficiente para poder negar essa afirmação, mas que o dióxido de carbono e o metano (entre outros) são gases de efeito de estufa e que os emitimos às toneladas diariamente é irrefutável. Sem falar na desflorestação e outras coisas piores.

Não sou céptico no que toca ao aquecimento global, agora também não sei dizer se é muito ou pouco nem acredito em que diz que sabe.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Set 2020 às 00:17)

TxMxR disse:


> Eu sei que não é comigo, mas tens que admitir que é inegável o aquecimento global antropogénico por mais ínfimo que seja. É impossível precisar qual seria a temperatura média atual da terra sem seres humanos, não temos capacidade suficiente para poder negar essa afirmação, mas que o dióxido de carbono e o metano (entre outros) são gases de efeito de estufa e que os emitimos às toneladas diariamente é irrefutável. Sem falar na desflorestação e outras coisas piores.
> 
> Não sou céptico no que toca ao aquecimento global, agora também não sei dizer se é muito ou pouco nem acredito em que diz que sabe.


nunca neguei que a poluição é má e gosto de discutir de forma civilisada as coisas, mas o carissimo orion entra logo a pés juntos com cinismo e pequenos insultos que não suporto. O que digo e parece que ninguem parece compreender é que o clima esta sempre mutação e que estamos a sair de um periodo glacial logo o clima aquece. e já mostrei um grafico que mostra que as temperaturas sobem primeiro e que so depois o co2 acompanha e é um grafico que aparece muitas vezes adulterado para ajustar o co2 ao aumento da temperatura,


----------



## TxMxR (19 Set 2020 às 00:48)

camrov8 disse:


> O que digo e parece que ninguem parece compreender é que o clima esta sempre mutação e que estamos a sair de um periodo glacial logo o clima aquece.



Não estaremos (teoricamente) a sair dum período glacial mas num período interglacial, mas também referi isso aqui:



TxMxR disse:


> Se queres com isso dizer que o frio devia estar nos pólos não estás 100% correcto. Nalgumas fases dos ciclos de quente/frio é expectável o gelo mover-se dos polos para os continentes, particularmente numa fase de idade glacial. No entanto, estando nós numa fase interglacial desta idade do gelo (_supostamente estamos_), de facto, o gelo deveria ter que estar a recuar e a cingir-se mais aos pólos portanto até terias razão.
> Mas como se sabe nem tudo é "_set in stone_" e não somos omniscientes, como tal, podemos achar que estamos num período interglacial e não estamos.





camrov8 disse:


> já mostrei um grafico que mostra que as temperaturas sobem primeiro e que so depois o co2 acompanha e é um grafico que aparece muitas vezes adulterado para ajustar o co2 ao aumento da temperatura,



Já vi o gráfico que dizes mas não lembro dele a 100%, de qualquer das maneiras como já se sabe o CO2 não é o único gás causador do efeito de estufa e até é relativamente fraco, mas o que esse gráfico não mostra são flutuações de intensidade de radiação solar, a presença de outros gases, os locais de concentração do gás, etc. 

Acredito que o que se pode depreender pelo gráfico seja algo semelhante a - a temperatura subiu por um determinado motivo, isso causou a libertação de CO2 que normalmente é retido pelo gelo e levou a um aquecimento ainda maior até haver um evento que tenha reduzido a temperatura, voltado a haver retenção de CO2 o que levou a uma maior descida da temperatura e uma maior retenção de CO2 (ou uma redução de CO2 em vez da temperatura e começava-se ao contrário).

Novamamente quanto aquilo que não se vê no gráfico. Não se vê o quê que causou o aquecimento inicial (basta haver flutuações de radiação solar para a mesma quantidade de CO2 causar um maior aquecimento que por sua vez liberta mais CO2 e por aí fora), o que estava presente na atmosfera para além do CO2 nem quais as unidades desses gráficos que consideras adulterados. Imagino que saibas bem que se eu fizer uma escala em que um segmento representa 1 tonelada de CO2 e outro em que cada segmento representa 1g de CO2 os gráficos vão ter aspectos completamente diferentes. É quanto basta para a linha do CO2 ser igual, superior, ou inferior à da temperatura. Para além de não sabermos, eu pelo menos não sei, qual a rapidez ou a eficácia com que a concentração de CO2 pode aumentar ou diminuir a temperatura, e o gráfico também não diz (nem nenhum diz) em que zona está o CO2. Para esta última parte pensa no seguinte, um buraco no ozono no equador era N vezes mais propício a aquecer a terra do que um nos pólos, tal como uma acumulação superior de CO2 no equador vai reter mais radiação do que uma acumulação de CO2 nos polos, onde é que nós emitimos mais CO2 e outros gases? Perto do equador ou dos polos? E se for uma emissão natural? Já é nos polos ou pelo menos mais bem distribuída. 


O importante é não nos cingirmos a um só factor no que toca a coisas de tão larga escala.

O resto é conversa que a pouco ou nada leva, porque como já disse antes não temos a capacidade de ter a certeza absoluta de nenhuma conclusão a que se possa chegar. Apenas podemos achar, ah e tal o CO2 e companhia aquecem a terra, e decidir, por precaução reduzir ao máximo a emissão dos mesmos, bem ou mal. 

O grande problema destas questões e outras semelhantes é que a vasta maioria da comunidade científica não se sabe dirigir aos leigos e temos de ser nós, os leigos, a fazer uma interpretação, por vezes errónea, daquilo que nos é apresentado.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Set 2020 às 12:41)

E a carrada de mentiras ditas por parte dos discípulos do aquecimento como a amazonia é o pulmão do planeta quando a maioria do oxigenio não é de origem biologica e o que é tem origem nos oceanos , ou mesmo quando o artico iria ficar livre de gelo há uma carrada de anos


----------



## 1337 (19 Set 2020 às 16:27)

camrov8 disse:


> E a carrada de mentiras ditas por parte dos discípulos do aquecimento como a amazonia é o pulmão do planeta quando a maioria do oxigenio não é de origem biologica e o que é tem origem nos oceanos , ou mesmo quando o artico iria ficar livre de gelo há uma carrada de anos


E nesta altura várias cidades costeiras já deviam estar de baixo de água


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2020 às 16:44)

1337 disse:


> E nesta altura várias cidades costeiras já deviam estar de baixo de água


A narrativa exagerada (e que eu próprio acho extremamente irritante) não corresponder à verdade não impede que uma versão mais "suave" das alterações climáticas não seja real. E esses exageros vêm muito mais da comunicação social e das pessoas comuns do que de cientistas


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2020 às 18:47)

*Primeiro verão sem gelo no Ártico pode acontecer dentro de 15 anos*

https://www.must.jornaldenegocios.p...lo-no-artico-pode-acontecer-dentro-de-15-anos

Se, em 8 anos, o Árctico  só este ano teve o 2º ano com menor camada de gelo mas ainda assim com mais meio milhão de km2 de gelo, agora em 15 anos é que vai desaparecer cerca de 2.5 milhões de km2 de gelo, é muita fruta. 

Embora, consideram o Árctico sem gelo com menos de 1 milhão de km2., mas na minha terra, sem gelo é sem gelo.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2020 às 18:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Primeiro verão sem gelo no Ártico pode acontecer dentro de 15 anos*
> 
> https://www.must.jornaldenegocios.p...lo-no-artico-pode-acontecer-dentro-de-15-anos
> 
> ...


É deste tipo de artigos sensacionalistas e parvos que eu falava


----------



## 1337 (19 Set 2020 às 22:38)

N_Fig disse:


> A narrativa exagerada (e que eu próprio acho extremamente irritante) não corresponder à verdade não impede que uma versão mais "suave" das alterações climáticas não seja real. E esses exageros vêm muito mais da comunicação social e das pessoas comuns do que de cientistas





N_Fig disse:


> É deste tipo de artigos sensacionalistas e parvos que eu falava


E há muitos e muitos assim, enfim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2020 às 12:42)

*As alterações climáticas conduziram ao início da era dos dinossauros há 233 milhões de anos, diz estudo*

https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/so...inossauros-ha-233-milhoes-de-anos-diz-estudo/

O clima da Terra sempre foi mudável e a vida na Terra foi adaptando-se às novas realidades.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2020 às 13:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *As alterações climáticas conduziram ao início da era dos dinossauros há 233 milhões de anos, diz estudo*
> 
> https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/so...inossauros-ha-233-milhoes-de-anos-diz-estudo/
> 
> O clima da Terra sempre foi mudável e a vida na Terra foi adaptando-se às novas realidades.


parece que muita gente exqueceu isso


----------



## meteo (23 Set 2020 às 17:38)

camrov8 disse:


> parece que muita gente exqueceu isso



Posso ver a referência do artigo científico, ou o comentário aqui no fórum, a afirmar que o clima no passado era completamente estático de década para década?

Este argumento é repetido N vezes sem conta. Ainda não percebi qual o objetivo.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2020 às 18:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Primeiro verão sem gelo no Ártico pode acontecer dentro de 15 anos*
> 
> https://www.must.jornaldenegocios.p...lo-no-artico-pode-acontecer-dentro-de-15-anos
> 
> ...



Não fazes ideia do quanto derrete 






Se não for 15, pode ser 20. Não me parece irrealista que, num ano anómalo, o ártico fique quase sem gelo no verão.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2020 às 18:17)

Visualização obrigatória.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2020 às 20:26)

meteo disse:


> Posso ver a referência do artigo científico, ou o comentário aqui no fórum, a afirmar que o clima no passado era completamente estático de década para década?
> 
> Este argumento é repetido N vezes sem conta. Ainda não percebi qual o objetivo.


é assim tão dificil compreender o ponto de indicar isso , o que se quer dizer é que o clima não é estatico e seja qual for o periodo que uses como referência as normais vão sempre desviar pois o clima esta sempre a alterar e  actualmente e DESDE A ULTIMA ERA GLACIAL O CLIMA ESTA A AQUECER  logo isto de que quer contrariar as "alterações climaticas" é só ridiculo pois é esse o estado de equlibrio natural e que o clima ja esteve mais quente e que a vida adaptou-se. capiche


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2020 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/so...inossauros-ha-233-milhoes-de-anos-diz-estudo/



Se isso se repetisse, talvez não seria muito agradável para os humanos.

Claro que estou só a especular porque extinções em massa não representam nenhum tipo de problema. Muda tudo em meia dúzia de anos.

O clima sempre mudou e o burro sou eu...



> Os resultados do estudo, as reações geoquímicas da época revelam, ainda, que as erupções vulcânicas que ocorreram nesse tempo libertaram grandes quantidades de gases de efeito de estufa para a atmosfera. Isto contribuiu, naturalmente, para um aumento significativo do aquecimento global ao longo dos tempos.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2020 às 20:46)

Orion disse:


> Se isso se repetisse, talvez não seria muito agradável para os humanos.
> 
> O artigo fala em extinções em massa. Como se isso fosse algo inócuo e fosse compensado em alguns anos ou décadas.
> 
> ...


Por amor do altissimo tu és muito estranho qual o problema disso, se não nos adaptarmos que queres , se o super vulcão de Yellowstone entrar em erupção achas que podemos fazer o quer que seja , se não existi-se a extinção em massa que dizimou os dinosauros tu nem ca estavas para dizer a quantidade de tretas que postas


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2020 às 20:51)

camrov8 disse:


> Por amor do altissimo tu és muito estranho qual o problema disso, se não nos adaptarmos que queres , se o super vulcão de Yellowstone entrar em erupção achas que podemos fazer o quer que seja , se não existi-se a extinção em massa que dizimou os dinosauros tu nem ca estavas para dizer a quantidade de tretas que postas



Eu cá aposto que nem te deste ao trabalho de ler o artigo. E agora leste a conclusão e não gostas. Tramado e hilariante.

~35% das espécies marinhas extintas (e sabe-se lá quantas terrestres) devido ao CO2? Rápido! Vai buscar outro gráfico de treta da 'net.







Antes não havia problema em aquecer porque antes já tinha aquecido.

Agora devo agradecer o aquecimento anterior porque se não fosse ele não estaria aqui.

Haja paciência. Mesmo...


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2020 às 21:59)

Orion disse:


> Eu cá aposto que nem te deste ao trabalho de ler o artigo. E agora leste a conclusão e não gostas. Tramado e hilariante.
> 
> ~35% das espécies marinhas extintas (e sabe-se lá quantas terrestres) devido ao CO2? Rápido! Vai buscar outro gráfico de treta da 'net.
> 
> ...


E? falas de CO2 e nenhum grafico o referência , se o aquecimento e motivado por motivos geologicos que é que tu queres os ciclos vão continuar quer gostes ou não


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2020 às 22:20)

@camrov8  apresentas factos que é mais fácil.


----------



## rozzo (23 Set 2020 às 22:50)

camrov8 disse:


> é assim tão dificil compreender o ponto de indicar isso , o que se quer dizer é que o clima não é estatico e seja qual for o periodo que uses como referência as normais vão sempre desviar pois o clima esta sempre a alterar e  actualmente e DESDE A ULTIMA ERA GLACIAL O CLIMA ESTA A AQUECER  logo isto de que quer contrariar as "alterações climaticas" é só ridiculo pois é esse o estado de equlibrio natural e que o clima ja esteve mais quente e que a vida adaptou-se. capiche


Que explicação tão científica colega.....
Desculpa lá, mas assim, concorde-se ou não, é difícil tentar ter uma discussão razoável. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2020 às 23:07)

rozzo disse:


> Que explicação tão científica colega.....
> Desculpa lá, mas assim, concorde-se ou não, é difícil tentar ter uma discussão razoável.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Parecem o PCP sempre a usar os mesmos jargões vezes sem conta , mais cientifico , tens toneladas de estudos de paleoclima que atestam as flutuações , por definição uma era glacial pode ser defenida pela presença de gelo das calotas polares , vocês não querem razoabilidade pois se alguem não partilha do vosso ideal e visão é logo maluco


----------



## hurricane (24 Set 2020 às 08:57)

Mas aqui ninguem está a negar que existem flutuacoes no clima e que no passado o clima da Terra era mais quente. Aqui o que voce está a negar é o impacto do ser humano no clima atual. Esse impacto é inegavel. Com maior ou menor incidencia,  facto é que os seres humanos neste momento sao responsaveis pelo aquecimento global e pela extincao de uma grande percentagem de espécies, quer atraves do clima, quer atraves da destruicao de habitats.


----------



## rozzo (24 Set 2020 às 10:56)

hurricane disse:


> Mas aqui ninguem está a negar que existem flutuacoes no clima e que no passado o clima da Terra era mais quente. Aqui o que voce está a negar é o impacto do ser humano no clima atual. Esse impacto é inegavel. Com maior ou menor incidencia,  facto é que os seres humanos neste momento sao responsaveis pelo aquecimento global e pela extincao de uma grande percentagem de espécies, quer atraves do clima, quer atraves da destruicao de habitats.



Exatamente!

Por isso é que não estou a entender a "cruzada" de membros como @camrov8

Custa assim tanto perceber que estamos completamente cientes que existem ciclos de aquecimento/arrefecimento totalmente naturais, até com amplitude igual ou superior ao que estamos a observar com o AG "man-made"?
Alguém negou isso? Não me parece...
É que pelo teor da discussão parecer ser o caso, quando isso é algo mais que consensual, e também demonstrado cientificamente...

Eu não entendo é se nessa "cruzada" aceitam ou não que o sinal actual de rápido aquecimento é antropogénico. Pelos vistos depreendo que não.

Mas voltando a factos, e usando ainda os ciclos naturais de aquecimento e arrefecimento que tanto falam...
Estes ciclos existem claro, por motivos externos (parâmetros solares e orbitais) e por motivos internos (variabilidade na atmosfera da terra, vulcanismo, distribuição das massas continentais, etc.)

A questão é muito simples... Existem, mas a que escalas temporais? Acham que são minimamente comparáveis com o aquecimento desde os últimos 200 anos?

Vamos lá analisar então:











Não salta imediatamente à vista nessas figuras o sinal do AG "man-made"?

Na primeira figura, a escalas milenares, vemos o aquecimento desde a última Era Glacial, até ao período quente no Holoceno, e depois a evolução até ao presente. Sim, a amplitude entre o mínimo e o máximo é maior que o AG dos últimos 200 anos. E então? Esse aquecimento natural foi a que escala temporal? Milhares de anos! Variações desta magnitude, e de origem natural, são obviamente lentas, salvo algum desastre ou catástrofe de proporções "bíblicas".
E ainda assim, nessa figura, o aquecimento recente já vai neste momento com cerca de metade dessa amplitude enorme entre épocas glaciares, e a ocorrer numa escala de tempo que é tudo menos natural. É um "piscar de olhos" dentro das escalas temporais.
Soa natural...?

Além disso, este "súbito" aquecimento aparenta ter algum sinal de inflexão? Como um máximo ou mínimo natural no resto da série? Um estrondoso NÃO é a resposta!
Vai completamente "lançado" em sentido ascendente. Portanto, o que num período incrivelmente curto de 100-200 anos já leva uma magnitude de 50% das variações naturais de dezenas de milhares de anos, provavelmente no final do século, já apresentará a mesma magnitude (ou maior), numa escala de tempo de 200-300 anos.
AH... Mais ainda. Se os ciclos naturais são a resposta dos "negacionistas" para o aquecimento actual, não é curioso que olhando para a curva de variação a longo-prazo devessemos estar agora em arrefecimento? A caminho bem lento para daqui a uns milhares de anos estarmos outra vez num período muito frio? Pois... No entanto, a meio dessa suave descida natural...
Ups... O que terá acontecido...?

Mas continuemos...
Vamos a escalas mais curtas.
Sim, existem a escalas de centenas de anos oscilações também por motivos naturais, como intensidade do fluxo solar, vulcanismo, etc.
Estão aí bem expressos alguns desses períodos nos últimos 1000 anos, como o "Período Medieval Quente", a _"Little Ice Age"_.
Primeiramente, essas variações a escalas mais curtas, não têm sequer comparação em magnitude com as que falamos a escalas longas (glaciações). São de uma ordem de grandeza muito mais pequena, mas ainda assim relevantes para o Clima da Terra sim.

Mais uma vez, olhando para a 2ª figura, não salta nada à vista???
Esses famosos períodos, são quase "desprezáveis", por comparação com a curva ascendente desde o final do séc.18, e em particular com o cenário actual e as projecções para o restante do séc.21.
Ou seja... Agora mesmo falando em escalas temporais comparáveis, a magnitude do aquecimento por causas antropogénicas é colossal, e num período de tempo curtíssimo.

E então?
- Continuam convencidos que é natural?
- É uma mera coincidência este "disparar" das temperaturas a escalas completamente fora do natural coincidir com a Revolução Industrial?
- Continuam a dizer que o aumento colossal de CO2 e outros gases de estufa (que coincidência calhar com o início da industrialização....) é uma consequência do aquecimento natural da Terra e não o oposto?

É que se sim, podem ter 99.9% de certeza que estão errados, e sinceramente estou um pouco cansado desta discussão, que começa a tornar-se "bater contra uma parede", tal a teimosia perante dados tão evidentes...


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2020 às 15:44)




----------



## 1337 (24 Set 2020 às 20:22)




----------



## camrov8 (24 Set 2020 às 20:55)

la veem com gráficos manipulados e pseudo ciência  comparar dados registados metrologicamente e que são medias com dados estimados de analise de paleoclima em que se usa uma data que só por acaso foi na "mini ice age" é só ridiculo e forçar o que se quer obter , quando.  Quando adoram diminuir os dados recolhidos do passado quando estes não dão geito como os valores que demonstraram que o local mais quente era na Argélia e para rir mas claro vocês é que estão sempre certos


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Set 2020 às 21:07)

camrov8 disse:


> la veem com gráficos manipulados e pseudo ciência  comparar dados registados metrologicamente e que são medias com dados estimados de analise de paleoclima em que se usa uma data que só por acaso foi na "mini ice age" é só ridiculo e forçar o que se quer obter , quando.  Quando adoram diminuir os dados recolhidos do passado quando estes não dão geito como os valores que demonstraram que o local mais quente era na Argélia e para rir mas claro vocês é que estão sempre certos


Gráficos manipulados?, pois claro, o aquecimento global é uma farsa que os cientistas inventaram para causar alarmismo, nem as alterações que estamos a viver desde a era pós-industrial são causadas pelo homem.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2020 às 21:10)

1337 disse:


>



Bom...






Tentei procurar a fonte do gráfico porque o artigo (convenientemente?) não dá... encontrei isto 






Connolly, Alekseev, 2017. Acho que posso usar.

Muita paciência tenho eu...

Não sigam religiosamente certos portais. Pesquisem e pensem... Pesquisem e pensem...


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2020 às 21:18)

Novamente, dei-me ao trabalho de ir à fonte  https://www.data.jma.go.jp/gmd/kaiyou/english/seaice_okhotsk/series_okhotsk_e.html









Orion disse:


> Muita paciência tenho eu...
> 
> Não sigam religiosamente certos portais. Pesquisem e pensem... Pesquisem e pensem...


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2020 às 21:21)

*Global climate goals 'virtually impossible' without carbon capture: IEA*

*World on track to overshoot warming limit without massive investments - Woodmac*


----------



## camrov8 (24 Set 2020 às 21:33)

de ti orion ja nem leio pois é mais do mesmo não alcansas o que é dito


----------



## hurricane (24 Set 2020 às 22:03)

camrov8 disse:


> de ti orion ja nem leio pois é mais do mesmo não alcansas o que é dito



Como nao te convem, ignoras as fontes. Que belo comportamento de alguem que supostamente defende a ciencia.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Set 2020 às 22:18)

hurricane disse:


> Como nao te convem, ignoras as fontes. Que belo comportamento de alguem que supostamente defende a ciencia.


vocês é que são profissionais nisso se não convem chuta para canto , se der jeito recorrem a paleoclima se não ridicularizam , todos os cientistas que teem coragem de de duvidar da norma e realizar estudos são ostracizados


----------



## 1337 (24 Set 2020 às 22:38)

O ano passado atingiu 1.2 depois de muitos anos como se pode ver no gráfico, boa notícia. Este ano quase batia o recorde mas infelizmente para os alarmistas o gelo já começa a recuperar.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2020 às 22:42)

1337 disse:


> Este ano quase batia o recorde mas infelizmente para os alarmistas o gelo já começa a recuperar.



Vês alarmistas em todo o lado... 




Tendo em conta que há tanto mar, se calhar uma visão mais abrangente seria mais útil. Não me parece que todos os 'mares' tenham a mesma evolução mas se calhar é essa a tua visão... porque te é conveniente. Não deixa de estar errada.

De resto, foram os autores do artigo que publicaste que abordaram 'aquele' mar.

Apenas dei-me ao trabalho de dar uma perspetiva mais... abrangente.


----------



## rozzo (25 Set 2020 às 00:12)

camrov8 disse:


> la veem com gráficos manipulados e pseudo ciência  comparar dados registados metrologicamente e que são medias com dados estimados de analise de paleoclima em que se usa uma data que só por acaso foi na "mini ice age" é só ridiculo e forçar o que se quer obter , quando.  Quando adoram diminuir os dados recolhidos do passado quando estes não dão geito como os valores que demonstraram que o local mais quente era na Argélia e para rir mas claro vocês é que estão sempre certos


Tens a noção que começas a cair no ridículo certo?
Uma pessoa pacientemente e educadamente apresenta-te dados científicos. E são "manipulados"... 
Que falta de argumentação, não há pachorra! 

Portanto, científico e credível é tu dizeres meia dúzia de frases desarticuladas e de chavões, sem qualquer dado científico senão a tua crença não sei bem no quê. Ou melhor... Segundo a tua descrença na ciência verdadeira.
Ganha juízo, e se queres debater alguma coisa, ao menos mostra dados científicos palpáveis que não sejam essa conversa negacionista repetida até à exaustão. Sem qualquer fundamento. Dizer alarvidades sem as justificar é fácil. Parabéns. 

Lamento a subida de tom, mas não é de todo aceitável que apelides de dados manipulados e falsos quando te apresentam resultados científicos publicados. Estamos a falar de anos de ciência e investigação séria escrutinadas de forma dura antes de merecer publicação em revistas científicas, e a tua argumentação é essa da pseudo ciência? 

Com essa "argumentação", assunto encerrado e enterrado. 


Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2020 às 14:23)

*Marine heatwaves are human-made*

*Major wind-driven ocean currents are shifting toward the poles*


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2020 às 14:46)

*Ancient volcanoes once boosted ocean carbon, but humans are now far outpacing them*

*The testimony of trees: How volcanic eruptions shaped 2000 years of world history*


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 16:25)

*Alps surprised by early snowfall, Swiss town sees new record
https://apnews.com/article/switzerland-austria-archive-043acd7ac31a67f2f109ff6f883be631
*
*Recordes negativos em tempos de aquecimento, bom sinal.*


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2020 às 16:53)

1337 disse:


> *Alps surprised by early snowfall, Swiss town sees new record
> https://apnews.com/article/switzerland-austria-archive-043acd7ac31a67f2f109ff6f883be631
> *
> *Recordes negativos em tempos de aquecimento, bom sinal.*



Continuas na tua senda de cherry picking...


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2020 às 16:56)

1337 disse:


> Recordes negativos em tempos de aquecimento, bom sinal.





MSantos disse:


> Continuas na tua senda de cherry picking...



 https://www.meteoswiss.admin.ch/hom...and/temperature-and-precipitation-trends.html

Novamente, não é (ou não devia ser) difícil perceber.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2020 às 17:22)

1337 disse:


> *Alps surprised by early snowfall, Swiss town sees new record
> https://apnews.com/article/switzerland-austria-archive-043acd7ac31a67f2f109ff6f883be631
> *
> *Recordes negativos em tempos de aquecimento, bom sinal.*


Bateu-se um recorde de frio, pronto, já não há aquecimento global.


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 17:27)

Orion disse:


> https://www.meteoswiss.admin.ch/hom...and/temperature-and-precipitation-trends.html
> 
> Novamente, não é (ou não devia ser) difícil perceber.


Antes estavam sempre abaixo da média consecutivamente, agora estão acima da média consecutivamente. Variação climática o resto é só dramas que vocês adoram,ficam contentes para nos cobrarem mais impostos. 

O drama o horror, o planeta ia e/ou vai acabar


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 17:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bateu-se um recorde de frio, pronto, já não há aquecimento global.


Eu disse "Recordes negativos em tempos de Aquecimento".Que parte não percebeste?


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2020 às 17:29)

1337 disse:


> Antes estavam sempre abaixo da média consecutivamente, agora estão acima da média consecutivamente. Variação climática o resto é só dramas que vocês adoram,ficam contentes para nos cobrarem mais impostos.
> 
> O drama o horror, o planeta ia e/ou vai acabar


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2020 às 17:32)

1337 disse:


> Eu disse "Que parte não percebeste?


O que não percebi ainda é essa tua descrença no AG, algo que é evidente e para quem acredita na ciência.


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 17:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> O que não percebi ainda é essa tua descrença no AG, algo que é evidente e para quem acredita na ciência.


Amigo, é inegável que o planeta está em aquecimento progressivo. A minha descrença é nesta dramatização e o culpado disto tudo é o homem, que á conta disso nos serve para aumentar mais os impostos.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2020 às 17:40)

1337 disse:


> Amigo, é inegável que o planeta está em aquecimento progressivo. A minha descrença é nesta dramatização e o culpado disto tudo é o homem, que á conta disso nos serve para aumentar mais os impostos.


O planeta já teve períodos mais quentes e outros mais frios, isso é inegável, mas neste momento o planeta está aquecer pela influência humana, isso para mim é óbvio.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2020 às 17:41)

1337 disse:


> Antes estavam sempre abaixo da média consecutivamente, agora estão acima da média consecutivamente



Com descontinuidade na amplitude e diferenças regionais. Isto é demasiada informação para processares? 

De resto, procurando encontra-se de tudo...


Haja paciência... ao menos ele disse uma coisa certa  Há que olhar globalmente.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2020 às 17:48)

Orion disse:


> De resto, procurando encontra-se de tudo...




Os glaciares por esta altura já deviam ter engolido a Escandinávia...


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2020 às 17:58)

Leitura recomendada  https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/rgeTpcafwVdn8gckJJi_gQ / https://translate.google.pt/transla...s://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/rgeTpcafwVdn8gckJJi_gQ


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 18:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> O planeta já teve períodos mais quentes e outros mais frios, isso é inegável, mas neste momento o planeta está aquecer pela influência humana, isso para mim é óbvio.


Eu não acredito a 100% nisso mas admito que possas ter razão. Embora eu ache que nós somos muito insignificantes para muar o clima de um planeta inteiro. Mas aceito que possa acontecer.


----------



## meteo (28 Set 2020 às 18:03)

1337 disse:


> *Alps surprised by early snowfall, Swiss town sees new record
> https://apnews.com/article/switzerland-austria-archive-043acd7ac31a67f2f109ff6f883be631
> *
> *Recordes negativos em tempos de aquecimento, bom sinal.*



"Recordes negativos em tempos de aquecimento, bom sinal"

Bom sinal para quê e para quem? 

Ninguém disse que não iam haver mais recordes negativos, nem que não iam haver locais que até podiam arrefecer.

Por isso bom sinal a que propósito?


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 18:12)

Orion disse:


> Com descontinuidade na amplitude e diferenças regionais. Isto é demasiada informação para processares?
> 
> De resto, procurando encontra-se de tudo...
> 
> ...


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 18:14)

meteo disse:


> "Recordes negativos em tempos de aquecimento, bom sinal"
> 
> Bom sinal para quê e para quem?
> 
> ...


É bom sinal haver recordes negativos, não pode ser só recordes de calor senão em 6 meses a previsão é que o mundo ia acabar outra vez


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2020 às 18:20)

1337 disse:


> É bom sinal haver recordes negativos, não pode ser só recordes de calor senão em 6 meses a previsão é que o mundo ia acabar outra vez


Ninguém disse que não iam haver recordes de frio, só que tu tens a " necessidade" de vir aqui logo postar. Porque não postas também recordes de calor?


----------



## meteo (28 Set 2020 às 18:23)

1337 disse:


> É bom sinal haver recordes negativos, não pode ser só recordes de calor senão em 6 meses a previsão é que o mundo ia acabar outra vez



Por haver exageros, e catastrofistas, isso não anula os factos da influência humana no aquecimento global. 

Se houver alguém que diga que o tabaco provoca cancro de pulmão a praticamente todos que fumem (Claramente catastrofista) isso é desculpa para eu desacreditar continuamente quem diga que fumar faz mal? É um pouco o que estás a fazer por aqui. Baseias-te na opinião dos populistas e catastrofistas ("O mundo vai acabar" etc), para desacreditar uma teoria (Mais do que teoria. São factos científicos) que tem mais de 99% de certezas de ser real.

Exagerados há em todos os quadrantes.


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 18:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ninguém disse que não iam haver recordes de frio, só que tu tens a " necessidade" de vir aqui logo postar. Porque não postas também recordes de calor?


Recordes de calor já todos se apressam a vir aqui a postar, alguém tem de fugir á regra. Abram os olhos para outras opiniões, faz mal só olharem para uma.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2020 às 18:49)

meteo disse:


> Por haver exageros, e catastrofistas, isso não anula os factos da influência humana no aquecimento global.
> 
> Se houver alguém que diga que o tabaco provoca cancro de pulmão a praticamente todos que fumem (Claramente catastrofista) isso é desculpa para eu desacreditar continuamente quem diga que fumar faz mal? É um pouco o que estás a fazer por aqui. Baseias-te na opinião dos populistas e catastrofistas ("O mundo vai acabar" etc), para desacreditar uma teoria (Mais do que teoria. São factos científicos) que tem mais de 99% de certezas de ser real.
> 
> Exagerados há em todos os quadrantes.


Olha que isso me aconteceu quando eu era mais novo. Irritado com os exageros e abusos sobre as alterações climáticas (mais a comunicação social que cientistas, para ser justo), comecei a pesquisar  sobre o ceticismo e na altura até me fez algum sentido


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2020 às 18:53)

1337 disse:


>










 https://judithcurry.com/2020/09/08/part-of-the-heat-is-coming-from-beneath-our-feet/ & https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Ball#Climate_change-related_activism

E já de vez  https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...-carbon-dioxide-volcanoes-or-human-activities / https://www.usgs.gov/natural-hazards/volcano-hazards/volcanoes-can-affect-climate

E tu? Acreditas na camada de ozono ou é mais um plano malicioso para escravizar a humanidade?

Desta pergunta não te escapas 



1337 disse:


> Abram os olhos para outras opiniões, faz mal só olharem para uma.



 https://www.epw.senate.gov/public/i...s-all?ID=A17DEFA8-802A-23AD-4912-8AB7138A7C3F

Isto tudo é um bocado cansativo. E sabes porquê?

Porque vês qualquer coisa na 'net que te é ideologicamente favorável e publicas para ser do contra sem grande pesquisa paralela.

Depois tenho que ir buscar dados mais realistas/credíveis/fidedignos e nada muda.

É a vida.

Ao menos o Ricardo diz algumas coisas úteis. Desde sempre houve necessidade para a humanidade se salvaguardar, muitas vezes mediante enormes obras públicas, das mudanças climáticas.

Falta é mais noção...


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 20:04)

Cá está, acabadinha de sair 

https://www.jn.pt/economia/alteraco...UZDFZnE3oz0r0Us-w47rbbFwqu8VYOgq-leuwLw_MhhPE


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2020 às 20:10)

Orion disse:


> E tu? Acreditas na camada de ozono ou é mais um plano malicioso para escravizar a humanidade?


Em geral acho que o buraco na camada de ozono foi algo muito mais bem aceite pela população em geral (e o problema também está felizmente a ser resolvido, felizmente, embora o estrago esteja feito por muitos anos). Por um lado, ajudou que as patentes de muitos dos CFC's estivessem a acabar e até houvesse interesse de parte de algumas empresas que deixassem de ser usados. Mas por outro lado, acho mesmo que a ideia mete mesmo mais medo. Se disseres a uma pessoa comum que a camada que nos protege dos raios UV que vem do espaço está a ser destruídas, muitos pensarão nos raios lasers da ficção científica e ficarão cheios de medo. Se disseres que a temperatura média pode subir 2 ºC, a reação é "E depois? A temperatura desceu 5 ºC de ontem para hoje e estamos na boa!"...


----------



## hurricane (28 Set 2020 às 22:03)

1337 disse:


> Recordes de calor já todos se apressam a vir aqui a postar, alguém tem de fugir á regra. Abram os olhos para outras opiniões, faz mal só olharem para uma.



Nós nao olhamos para outras opinioes. Olhamos para a Ciencia. Sabe o que é a Ciencia? Se calhar devia ver menos Fox News para perceber o que é e o que tem feito a Ciencia.


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 22:27)

hurricane disse:


> Nós nao olhamos para outras opinioes. Olhamos para a Ciencia. Sabe o que é a Ciencia? Se calhar devia ver menos Fox News para perceber o que é e o que tem feito a Ciencia.


És tu o cientista aqui?


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2020 às 23:17)

Para o problema ser real*, o mar tem que subir 40 metros nos próximos 2 meses...


*ver legenda e pesquisar as condicionantes associadas


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2020 às 23:26)

Orion disse:


> Para o problema ser real*, o mar tem que subir 40 metros nos próximos 2 meses...
> 
> 
> *ver legenda e pesquisar as condicionantes associadas


O mar nunca subirá 40 metros nem que o gelo da Gronelândia e de todas as ilhas canadianas derreta - a esmagadora maioria do gelo está no hemisfério sul


----------



## 1337 (1 Out 2020 às 10:44)

Esse sonha á noite com alarmismos e catástrofes. Já estou como o @camrov8 e o melhor é nem ligar.


----------



## rozzo (1 Out 2020 às 10:59)

Deram-se ao trabalho de ver a figura que o @Orion colocou e o que está lá representado?
Caso não tenham reparado, caíram na "armadilha" fácil que ele colocou.
Obviamente o comentário associado àquele post foi uma ironia... Uma crítica a quem espera que AG apenas seja sentido em eventos catastróficos, e ignora que na maior parte das vezes estamos a falar de efeitos importantes a longo prazo, como o apresentado. 

Na verdade... Também é dispensável tornarmos este tópico num local de ironias. Quando chegamos a isso, é sinal que a discussão vai bastante mal... A ideia é fornecer informação científica credível, e figuras e gráficos didáticos. 

Mas caramba, dêem-se ao trabalho de ver o conteúdo com olhos de ver antes de lançar as granadas do vosso lado da barricada.....


----------



## 1337 (1 Out 2020 às 12:12)




----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 14:43)

*Nights warming faster than days across much of the planet*


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2020 às 14:50)

rozzo disse:


> Deram-se ao trabalho de ver a figura que o @Orion colocou e o que está lá representado?
> Caso não tenham reparado, caíram na "armadilha" fácil que ele colocou.
> Obviamente o comentário associado àquele post foi uma ironia... Uma crítica a quem espera que AG apenas seja sentido em eventos catastróficos, e ignora que na maior parte das vezes estamos a falar de efeitos importantes a longo prazo, como o apresentado.
> 
> ...


Admito que li mal a legenda (1980-2020 em vez de 1880-1920) e não entendi bem o tom irónico do comentário original. Mas mantenho o que disse: o derreter de todos os glaciares do mundo fora da Antártica é uma tragédia em vários sentidos, mas resultaria numa subida do nível do mar de pouco mais de meia dúzia de metros. Se retirarmos a Gronelândia da equação, a subida torna-se praticamente irrelevante mesmo que todo o resto do gelo do mundo derretesse. Aliás, têm derretido imensos glaciares espalhados pelo mundo, enquanto que outros sofreram enormes perdas, mas o nível do mar subiu apenas centímetros - e a maioria da subida nem se deve a isso, mas ao expandir da água pelo aumento da temperatura do mar



Orion disse:


> *Nights warming faster than days across much of the planet*


A nível global acredito, mas aqui em Portugal a tendência tem sido drasticamente oposta, até tem havido imensos anos com anomalias negativas da temperatura mínima enquanto que a máxima bate constantemente recordes positivos


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 15:42)

N_Fig disse:


> não entendi bem o tom irónico do comentário original



Porque isso é o paradigma de demasiada gente.

Para além do período de comparação, há a projeção subjacente  https://www.carbonbrief.org/explainer-the-high-emissions-rcp8-5-global-warming-scenario

Creio que o ponto forte do gráfico reside na enfatização das diferenças regionais do aquecimento. Menosprezado claro, porque há 347.4 milhões de anos atrás a Terra era mais quente ou porque daqui a 3 dias vai haver uma vaga de frio recordista no Canadá.



N_Fig disse:


> A nível global acredito, mas aqui em *Portugal* a tendência tem sido drasticamente oposta, até tem havido imensos anos com anomalias negativas da temperatura mínima enquanto que a máxima bate constantemente recordes positivos



... continental


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 15:52)

Orion disse:


> porque daqui a 3 dias vai haver uma vaga de frio recordista no Canadá.



Não é assim tão difícil encontrar...

https://www.nrcan.gc.ca/sites/www.n...mperature and Precipitation Across Canada.pdf
https://www.nrcan.gc.ca/sites/www.n...r5-ChangesInSnowIcePermafrostAcrossCanada.pdf
https://www.nrcan.gc.ca/sites/www.n...y/Climate-change/pdf/CCCR_Chapter7-oceans.pdf


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2020 às 15:56)

Orion disse:


> Porque isso é o paradigma de demasiada gente.
> 
> Para além do período de comparação, há a projeção subjacente  https://www.carbonbrief.org/explainer-the-high-emissions-rcp8-5-global-warming-scenario
> 
> ...


Sim, eu depois percebi, temperaturas praticamente iguais às do século passado no Pacífico sul e anomalias positivas de quase 8 ºC no Ártico. Bizarro, para dizer o mínimo, mas efetivamente tem-se verificado
Não tenho bem noção da situação nos Açores, e na Madeira nem o IPMA parece estar muito interessado (há quantos anos não há relatório?). Mas faz sentido que as amplitudes térmicas diminuam: mais água disponível, clima mais húmido (em média) e quente. Nos lugares onde o aquecimento corresponde a tempo mais seco como por cá, é expectável o efeito contrário


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 16:55)




----------



## 1337 (1 Out 2020 às 17:09)




----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 17:31)

1337 disse:


>



A partir da página 2 (ignora a primeira)  https://niwa.co.nz/sites/niwa.co.nz/files/Climate_Summary_Winter_2020_NIWA.pdf

Foi quebrado algum recorde em uma qualquer estação? Mesmo que sim, não diz muito. Quantas mais estações houver, mais dados (e possíveis recordes) há.

Nesta pequena intervenção, fui mais informativo que ali o 'Grand Solar Minimum'. 

De certeza que as explosões solares associadas ao mínimo solar originam ciclogéneses explosivas?


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 17:37)

Páginas 7 e 8  https://niwa.co.nz/sites/niwa.co.nz/files/Climate_Summary_Autumn_2020_Final.pdf

Uma estação 'normal' pode ter recordes em ambos os sentidos. Qual é a surpresa?

E não venham com os ajustes dos dados que até o UAH o faz. E mesmo reduzindo as anomalias, tem-se isto:







Como não sou grande fã de calor, até agradecia o arrefecimento global que está sempre quase a começar. Nova era do gelo, dizem.

Se acontecesse, não o iria desvalorizar com as comparações (broncas) habituais. Porque também traria consequências muito graves.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 17:42)




----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 17:49)

São necessárias mais explosões solares associadas ao mínimo (solar) para originarem mais ciclogéneses explosivas.


----------



## 1337 (1 Out 2020 às 18:47)

Orion disse:


> A partir da página 2 (ignora a primeira)  https://niwa.co.nz/sites/niwa.co.nz/files/Climate_Summary_Winter_2020_NIWA.pdf
> 
> Foi quebrado algum recorde em uma qualquer estação? Mesmo que sim, não diz muito. Quantas mais estações houver, mais dados (e possíveis recordes) há.
> 
> ...


Mas estes gráficos é que não entendo. Por exemplo nesse na página 2 se reparares de 1909 até 2000 as temperaturas estiveram sempre abaixo ou muito abaixo da média( excepto algumas excepções). Na altura ninguém se preocupava por a temperatura estar muito abaixo da média, mas agora que estão acima da média já é o caos e o homem é o vilão. Não entendo sinceramente.


----------



## rozzo (1 Out 2020 às 19:17)

1337 disse:


> Mas estes gráficos é que não entendo. Por exemplo nesse na página 2 se reparares de 1909 até 2000 as temperaturas estiveram sempre abaixo ou muito abaixo da média( excepto algumas excepções). Na altura ninguém se preocupava por a temperatura estar muito abaixo da média, mas agora que estão acima da média já é o caos e o homem é o vilão. Não entendo sinceramente.



Eu percebo a dúvida, é frequente, mas basta perceber que para falar de anomalias, estamos sempre a falar em relação a um período de referência.
Nesse caso específico, a referência é *1981-2010*.

Ora, se é uma referência para comparação relativamente recente, e se estamos em aquecimento, CLARO que a anomalia no início do século XX (e até ao início desse período de referência) é negativa, por comparação com esse período. Não é???

Se a referência fosse a meio do século XX, terias anomalias negativas para trás, e positivas para a frente...

Por exemplo: Se eu usasse o ano de 2016 (o mais quente de sempre) como referência, mesmo o 2º ano mais quente de sempre teria uma anomalia negativa relativamente a 2016. Percebes o raciocínio?

Portanto, o que tu estás a dizer não é argumento para negar o aquecimento.
Se fizesses exatamente o mesmo gráfico, mas com uma referência do início do século XX, ias ver o oposto, valores acima da média por aí adiante.

Com anomalias claro temos sempre de ter atenção ao período de referência para tirar conclusões... 

É frequente fazer comparações com o período pré-industrial, para distinguir acção humana, mas claro tem as limitações de observações desse período, que todos sabemos.

Portanto é normal fazer comparações com clima presente.
Resumindo, o que argumentas _"ah e tal antes estava abaixo da média e ninguém se preocupa"_, na verdade até REFORÇA o sinal de aquecimento global!!!
Então se por comparação com um período recente, todos os períodos anteriores eram mais frios... Alguma coisa quer dizer, não? 

Seja como for, não é preciso vermos gráficos de anomalias. Basta vermos gráficos ABSOLUTOS. Aí não estamos a comparar com nenhuma referência, e vemos simplesmente o sinal de subida, mais que evidente, sem grandes dúvidas ou necessidades de comparações...


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 19:26)

1337 disse:


> Mas estes gráficos é que não entendo. Por exemplo nesse na página 2 se reparares de 1909 até 2000 as temperaturas estiveram sempre abaixo ou muito abaixo da média( excepto algumas excepções). Na altura ninguém se preocupava por a temperatura estar muito abaixo da média, mas agora que estão acima da média já é o caos e o homem é o vilão. Não entendo sinceramente.



Ainda não percebeste que o fenómeno não é nem linear nem homogéneo.


----------



## 1337 (1 Out 2020 às 19:34)

rozzo disse:


> Eu percebo a dúvida, é frequente, mas basta perceber que para falar de anomalias, estamos sempre a falar em relação a um período de referência.
> Nesse caso específico, a referência é *1981-2010*.
> 
> Ora, se é uma referência para comparação relativamente recente, e se estamos em aquecimento, CLARO que a anomalia no início do século XX (e até ao início desse período de referência) é negativa, por comparação com esse período. Não é???
> ...


Tens razão, por lapso não me apercebi que a referência era 81 10. Mas creio que já vi gráficos desses por exemplo para Portugal mas nas médias 71-00 e os gráficos vão dar ao mesmo...


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 19:37)

Mais estações, mais recordes...

Aquecimento global = mais recordes de calor. Ainda se está um bocado longe de 0 recordes de frio.


----------



## 1337 (1 Out 2020 às 19:51)

Orion disse:


> Mais estações, mais recordes...
> 
> Aquecimento global = mais recordes de calor. Ainda se está um bocado longe de 0 recordes de frio.


Depende do país, há exemplos que nem se sente aquecimento nenhum.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 19:58)




----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 20:21)

1337 disse:


> Depende do país, há exemplos que nem se sente aquecimento nenhum.



Não tirou essa conclusão do estudo... porque o seu único objetivo foi a recuperação de dados.

De resto, dava jeito os dados estarem em outro tipo de apresentação. _Olhómetro_? Aumento das máximas anuais (devido à primavera e outono). Não consigo discernir nada nas mínimas devido ao que referi. Temperatura média deve ter subido (o IM irlandês não mostra grande coisa, infelizmente). P18  https://epic.awi.de/id/eprint/34010/1/IrelandsWeather-13092013.pdf

Mesmo que o aquecimento não tenha sido grande coisa na Irlanda, continuo na mesma. Diferenças regionais não devem surpreender ninguém.



> Annual _T_mean (°C) for the UK and countries, 1884–2019, expressed as anomalies relative to the 1981–2010 average. The hatched black line is the 1981–2010 long‐term average. The lower hatched green line is the 1961–1990 long‐term average. Light grey grid‐lines represent anomalies of ±1°C. The table provides average values (°C).








Pá, isto de compilar dados dá uma grande trabalheira.

Não admira que seja apelativo ver _tweets _com informações descontextualizadas e acusações absurdas. E os burros são os outros, claro.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 20:33)

vs 






Em julho devem ter havido muitas ciclogéneses explosivas geradas pelas explosões solares inseridas no atual mínimo que, mais dia menos dia, irá mergulhar a Terra numa mini-era do gelo que durará muitas décadas.

Até vou poder ir de carro para as outras ilhas...


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 20:40)

http://dev.climateireland.ie/#!/tools/statusReport/surfaceAirTemperature

Se alguém encontrar melhor...


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 22:22)

https://ims.gov.il/en/ClimateChange



> Figura 7. Distribuição da temperatura média (TX) e mínima (TN) para as estações de inverno e verão em Jerusalém dividida pela estação de verão (JJA) e inverno (DJF) em três períodos: 1979-1950 (azul), 2000-1971 (vermelho), 2017-1988 (laranja ) As linhas pontilhadas indicam o valor médio de cada distribuição.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2020 às 11:38)

É possível ter recordes de frio e ainda assim acabar por ter um aumento de temperatura.


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2020 às 13:24)

rozzo disse:


> Seja como for, não é preciso vermos gráficos de anomalias. Basta vermos gráficos ABSOLUTOS. Aí não estamos a comparar com nenhuma referência, e vemos simplesmente o sinal de subida, mais que evidente, sem grandes dúvidas ou necessidades de comparações...



Simplificando é isto. Uma subida claríssima da temperatura nas últimas décadas. Já houve períodos mais quentes. Mas nunca se verificou uma subida tão repentina na temperatura do ar.

Olhando para gráficos absolutos é isso... Sem confusões com as referências de 30 anos, sem complicar, sem teorias da conspiração e sem desvalorizar os resultados de estudos científicos de décadas quando convém.


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2020 às 18:49)




----------



## Orion (2 Out 2020 às 19:21)

1337 disse:


>





Excelente exemplo.



> *ROMA* - Freddo e pioggia incessante. Temperature che calano di 10-15 gradi all'improvviso, persino neve. *Era da 50 anni che le temperature minime non scendevano così in basso a settembre.* Milano e Torino, per esempio, domenica 27 settembre hanno registrato rispettivamente 5 e 4 gradi di notte, ma i valori sono risultati molto bassi anche sul resto del Nord e in Toscana, con minime al di sotto dei 10°C.



Mínimas anormalmente baixas em alguns dias = Mês mais frio dos últimos 50 anos 

Novamente, perdi demasiado tempo com esse artigo. São esses portais que alegadamente dão conhecimento exótico à malta? Está-se muito mal.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2020 às 19:35)

AG em Itália  http://www.isac.cnr.it/climstor/climate_news.html#long-term


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2020 às 19:37)

'Setembro mais frio dos últimos 50 anos'


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2020 às 19:59)

Portais habituais: Gronelândia teve um Setembro frio. Prova do arrefecimento global e quem negar é camelo.

Realidade: Diferenças regionais devem ser esperadas e a Gronelândia não representa de todo a realidade global:

Diversas regiões da Gronelândia  http://polarportal.dk/en/weather/historisk-vejr/

Svalbard (P52 do relatório, à esquerda)  https://www.miljodirektoratet.no/globalassets/publikasjoner/M1242/M1242.pdf


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2020 às 20:36)

Há também recordes de frio.


----------



## hurricane (2 Out 2020 às 21:26)

Orion disse:


> 'Setembro mais frio dos últimos 50 anos'



Nao foi na Bélgica de certeza. Setembro teve uma temperatura bem acima da média.


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2020 às 01:19)

Orion disse:


> 'Setembro mais frio dos últimos 50 anos'


Então aquela noticia é falsa certo? Vou apagar porque se é falsa não quero enganar as pessoas.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2020 às 11:01)

1337 disse:


> Então aquela noticia é falsa certo? Vou apagar porque se é falsa não quero enganar as pessoas.



É, mas por mim deixas.

Não é nada pessoal. É mesmo para mostrar que não há monopólio na desinformação.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Out 2020 às 15:44)

Orion disse:


> *Arrefecimento global e quem negar é camelo*.



Então sendo assim eu sou um camelo. Tenho grandes saudades das trovoadas e uma sequência de muitos dias chuvosos que aconteciam na minha infância, chovia tanto que eram ruas alagadas temporariamente durante alguns meses do outono-primavera. Desde há vários anos para cá que isso tem-se tornado mais raro.

Basta ver o caudal do Guadiana, que há muitos anos que ainda não recuperou os níveis normais e de conforto para ter água para bastante tempo. Passa-se Invernos, recupera um pouco mas não passa daí.

Eu refiro ao aquecimento global não apenas pelas temperaturas mas também pela escassez da precipitação provocada também pelo fortalecimento do anticiclone dos açores. Não sou um expert na matéria mas há vários indicativos que me levam a dizer que estamos a atravessar uma era de aquecimento global.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2020 às 16:19)

*Climate change responsible for record sea temperature levels*

 https://marine.copernicus.eu/science-learning/ocean-state-report/


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2020 às 16:27)




----------



## rozzo (3 Out 2020 às 23:54)

1337 disse:


>


E então? O facto disso ter acontecido, e até por motivos naturais, mais uma vez até vem ajudar a explicar o pq de tanta preocupação ou "alarmismo" com o AG...
Achas que nessa altura a Terra era um planeta favorável à nossa espécie e à vida como a conhecemos actualmente?
Não creio...

Portanto, até estás a dar mais um motivo para mostrar porque é crucial evitar continuar com as emissões de CO2 e afins até levarmos a atmosfera a um nível próximo desse estado primitivo da nossa atmosfera, quando o ambiente era completamente inóspito.

Sendo que neste caso vamos nesse caminho, não por causas naturais, mas por nossa própria culpa...

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2020 às 10:13)

Muito importante  a configuração continental era semelhante à presente. Assim:

Com temperaturas dessas, ao menos não se perderia tempo a explicar que alguns episódios de frio regionais não representam arrefecimento global. Toda a gente saberia que a pouca neve ou gelo que se formasse no Ártico - ou em qualquer outro lado - não ia durar muito. Contudo, a Terra bola de gelo enquanto argumento nunca iria desaparecer. Como hoje, algum dia vai voltar a acontecer e por isso não há qualquer tipo de problema.

Com um nível do mar desses, alguns países se calhar ficariam irreconhecíveis. Inúmeras ilhas e cidades desapareceriam. Mas pronto, temos que aprender com o Dubai e construir arquipélagos personalizados.

Com temperaturas do mar dessas, muitas espécies desapareceriam rapidamente. E demoraria muitas dezenas de milhares de anos para que a fauna - em termos de diversidade - recuperasse. E nunca seria nos moldes atuais.

O clima seria muito diferente e as áreas de cultivo mais produtivas dificilmente existiriam. Teria que haver um êxodo massivo dos milhares de milhões de pessoas que vivem no HN para latitudes (muito) mais elevadas. Não há assim tanta massa terrestre lá em cima e mais de metade da população mundial vive entre os 10-45ºN.

Essas temperaturas não são inéditas para a Terra e nem é isso que está em questão. São inéditas para os humanos.

Até é simples mas continua-se a complicar. Haja paciência...


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2020 às 10:38)

Novamente, não é difícil...



> In China, the two foods in the tightest spots are pork and corn, with the nation’s pigs hit hard by African swine fever and much of the year’s corn crop ruined by floods. But fresh foods of all stripes are in short supply, too, due to the coronavirus pandemic and flooding — from eggs, to seafood, to leafy green vegetables.




 https://www.usgs.gov/news/new-map-worldwide-croplands-supports-food-and-water-security


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2020 às 13:23)

*Brrrr-ace for a VERY cold weekend: Tasmania records its coldest day EVER at -14C while the rest of Australia gets ready to freeze - so what will the temperature drop to near you?*

 http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/current/month/tas/archive/202008.summary.shtml



> For August overall, maximum and minimum temperatures were close to average for most parts.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2020 às 13:26)

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/updates/articles/a037.shtml


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2020 às 13:40)

*40% of Amazon could now exist as rainforest or savanna-like ecosystems*


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2020 às 20:27)




----------



## Orion (5 Out 2020 às 21:04)

1337 disse:


>



Quais as diferenças entre os hemisférios? Já te tinha perguntado isto mas não me parece que tenhas pesquisado. Assim, cá vai um resumo:

 https://theconversation.com/explainer-how-the-antarctic-circumpolar-current-helps-keep-antarctica-frozen-106164

Como podes ver abaixo, no HS não há tantas trocas de massas de ar e isso abranda o aquecimento/derretimento.










Contudo, há outra variável para além da extensão: Volume  https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-are-glaciers-melting-from-the-bottom-its-complicated/


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2020 às 21:25)

Regionalmente um ou outro pode estar a crescer. Mas é apenas uma árvore na floresta.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2020 às 02:13)

Orion disse:


> Regionalmente um ou outro pode estar a crescer. Mas é apenas uma árvore na floresta.


E o lugar onde está guardada 80% da água fresca do mundo? Lembro-me de há uns anos ter visto que a Antártida tinha os glaciares em ligeiro crescimento, mas acho que essa tendência já acabou há muito


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2020 às 17:42)

Janeiro - 2º mais quente
Fevereiro - 1º
Março - 2º
Abril - 1º
Maio - 1º
Junho - 3º
Julho - 5º
Agosto - Sem referência mas tem esta pérola:



> High temperatures across the polar region bestowed the Arctic with the second warmest August in history and, at the same time, with the hottest summer ever observed there.



Isto é algo que não vão ler nos portais habituais, mais iluminados que os restantes. E como é de uma fonte não ocidental, assumo que tem uma credibilidade sem precedentes  https://meteoinfo.ru/en/climate


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Out 2020 às 13:07)

*A less cloudy picture of the inter-model spread in future global warming projections*


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2020 às 20:12)

*A 'onda histórica de frio' que fará as temperaturas desabarem do Sul ao Norte do Brasil*


----------



## Toby (11 Out 2020 às 19:40)

1970 - 2020 







https://www.google.com/maps/dir/pla...2d811dccf75d64d0!2m2!1d6.3082386!2d45.0048489


----------



## 1337 (11 Out 2020 às 20:59)

Toby disse:


> 1970 - 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas fotos, estão iguais só a qualidade é que muda claro


----------



## Toby (12 Out 2020 às 06:08)

1337 disse:


> Boas fotos, estão iguais só a qualidade é que muda claro



Apenas qualidade de imagem?  https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=comprar+óculos


----------



## 1337 (12 Out 2020 às 10:42)

Toby disse:


> Apenas qualidade de imagem?  https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=comprar+óculos


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 11:00)

1337 disse:


>


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 11:13)

Felizmente para todos nós, o degelo antártico é menos pronunciado por fatores já publicados. Comparar isso com glaciares em outras partes do mundo é (novamente) 

Para além de não haver um aumento significativo do gelo, vai derreter quase tudo nos próximos meses.

Haja paciência. Até que se percebia se houvesse a repetição de 2014. Mas não se verifica.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 11:22)

Arrefecimento global* no hemisfério sul






*ler legenda (intencionalmente feita) antes de comentarem. A mais apropriada está aqui.


----------



## 1337 (12 Out 2020 às 11:25)




----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 11:30)

1337 disse:


>



É mesmo preciso comentar?






E mesmo que houvesse uma anomalia negativa nacional até hoje, dificilmente os fundamentos mudariam.

Mais do que criticar a influência humana, não me parece que percebas, ou queiras perceber, todas as nuances associadas ao fenómeno. É pena.


----------



## hurricane (12 Out 2020 às 13:20)

1337 disse:


>



Previsoes de tempo para Outubro? O que é isso tem a ver com o Aquecimento Global? Devia estar no tópico 'Seguimento Europa'. E estamos a 12 de Outubro. Que fiabilidade tem essas previsoes até ao final do mes? Nenhuma!


----------



## Toby (12 Out 2020 às 13:53)

hurricane disse:


> Previsoes de tempo para Outubro? O que é isso tem a ver com o Aquecimento Global? Devia estar no tópico 'Seguimento Europa'. E estamos a 12 de Outubro. Que fiabilidade tem essas previsoes até ao final do mes? Nenhuma!



Basta ler algumas das tretas que este grupo publica no Twitter. É um bando de disparates, atalhos escabrosos, etc... onde a climatologia e uma "certa" política se misturam. 
https://twitter.com/climaterealists?lang=fr


----------



## 1337 (12 Out 2020 às 19:49)

*Winter is coming...early: Mid-autumn cold snap will see UK temperatures plunge below 0C as bookmakers slash odds on coldest October on record after 50mph gales and rain today*

*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8830547/Mid-autumn-cold-snap-UK-temperatures-plunge-0C.html*


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 21:47)

1337 disse:


> *Winter is coming...early: Mid-autumn cold snap will see UK temperatures plunge below 0C as bookmakers slash odds on coldest October on record after 50mph gales and rain today*
> 
> *https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8830547/Mid-autumn-cold-snap-UK-temperatures-plunge-0C.html*



*Met Office figures show we are on course for coldest March in over 50 years*






Um entre tantos outros exemplos.

Acrescento que nem todos os meses são iguais (algo básico, não?), havendo uns piores que outros.


----------



## hurricane (12 Out 2020 às 22:52)

1337 disse:


> *Winter is coming...early: Mid-autumn cold snap will see UK temperatures plunge below 0C as bookmakers slash odds on coldest October on record after 50mph gales and rain today*
> 
> *https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8830547/Mid-autumn-cold-snap-UK-temperatures-plunge-0C.html*



Agora o Daily Mail é uma fonte de informacao cientifica?


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 23:31)

E já de vez, os gráficos de Outubro...





---


----------



## camrov8 (12 Out 2020 às 23:45)

Orion disse:


> E já de vez, os gráficos de Outubro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pois pois a começar logo no fim da litle ice age para viciar dados e e o facto de iniciar o aquecimento logo em 1900 quando é aceite pelos extremistas que ainda não exisitia aquecimento de origem antropogenica ,


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 23:48)

*Last December UK's coldest for 100 years *






Não têm havido alterações bruscas no inverno do RU, ao contrário do que acontece na primavera e verão. O resultado é este:


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 23:59)

camrov8 disse:


> pois pois a começar logo no fim da litle ice age para viciar dados e e o facto de iniciar o aquecimento logo em 1900 quando é aceite pelos extremistas que ainda não exisitia aquecimento de origem antropogenica ,



Claro que é.

Como certamente sabes somar melhor que toda a gente, indica à malta a diferença.


----------



## 1337 (13 Out 2020 às 00:34)

Agora o Daily Mail não presta só porque não mostra o que tu queres?


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2020 às 01:04)

Orion disse:


> E já de vez, os gráficos de Outubro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acho que o de Portugal ainda é pior...


----------



## hurricane (13 Out 2020 às 09:52)

1337 disse:


> Agora o Daily Mail não presta só porque não mostra o que tu queres?



O Daily Mail nao mostra aquilo que eu quero. Simplesmente nao mostra nada. O titulo é completamente sensacionalista e falso. A média de temperatura máxima em Outubro no RU é de 14 graus. Nas previsoes da noticia é isso que eles tem la: 14 graus. Ou seja, esta perfeitamente na média. E obviamente que o Daily Mail é conhecido pela desinformacao.


----------



## 1337 (13 Out 2020 às 10:49)

hurricane disse:


> O Daily Mail nao mostra aquilo que eu quero. Simplesmente nao mostra nada. O titulo é completamente sensacionalista e falso. A média de temperatura máxima em Outubro no RU é de 14 graus. Nas previsoes da noticia é isso que eles tem la: 14 graus. Ou seja, esta perfeitamente na média. E obviamente que o Daily Mail é conhecido pela desinformacao.


Sim se calhar o Daily Mail está cá para provar que não há aquecimento global  Tem juízo. Tu também quando está calor apressas te a ir ao tópico da Europa dizer que está calor impossível e recordes e bla bla, agora que tem estado mais fresco andas muito calado e desaparecido. Não sejas faccioso.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2020 às 11:09)

1337 disse:


> Tu também quando está calor apressas te a ir ao tópico da Europa dizer que está calor impossível e recordes e bla bla, agora que tem estado mais fresco andas muito calado e desaparecido. Não sejas faccioso.


Do mesmo modo que quando há um recorde de frio, te apressas aqui a publicar.


----------



## hurricane (13 Out 2020 às 11:10)

1337 disse:


> Sim se calhar o Daily Mail está cá para provar que não há aquecimento global  Tem juízo. Tu também quando está calor apressas te a ir ao tópico da Europa dizer que está calor impossível e recordes e bla bla, agora que tem estado mais fresco andas muito calado e desaparecido. Não sejas faccioso.



Claro que vou ao tópico da Europa. Havia de ir onde? Tal como essa noticia do Daily Mail devia estar nesse tópico e nao neste. O aquecimento global existe e tem origem humana. Nao vale voce estar com invencoes, porque a ciencia é clara nesse aspecto. E tem estado mais fresco? Onde? Na Bélgica as temperaturas continuam acima da média. Tal como continuam no resto da Europa.


----------



## hurricane (13 Out 2020 às 11:14)

Mas se está tao preocupado com as temperaturas na Bélgica, é so ir ao site das tendencias de longo prazo que é o que melhor se aplica neste tópico:

https://www.meteo.be/fr/climat/tend...es/a-uccle/temperature-de-lair/moyenne/annuel


----------



## 1337 (13 Out 2020 às 11:39)

Quentíssimo a Bélgica...


----------



## hurricane (13 Out 2020 às 12:22)

Esse mapa entao está errado. A média de temperaturas a 30 dias em Uccle entre 1981-2010 é de 13.5C até dia 12 de Outubro. Neste momento estamos com uma média de 14.5C. Portanto 1 grau acima. Mas mesmo que fosse abaixo, a tendencia de aquecimento está lá. Portanto um mes com temperaturas abaixo da média nao prova que nao existe aquecimento global, mas muitos meses com temperaturas acima já prova.


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2020 às 13:37)

Podem parar com a discussão em tom "conversa de café" sff?
Guardem para privado ou para outra plataforma.

A ideia deste tópico é partilhar informação relevante, e até certo ponto alguma discussão saudável. 
E não, isto não é discussão saudável, é cansativa!
Dia após dia igual... "Vira o disco e toca o mesmo".

Agradecemos que de agora em diante se cinjam a posts com mapas, gráficos, etc., que sejam informações relevantes, úteis aos utilizadores do fórum, e acima de tudo, fidedignas.
Posts que não respeitem essas regras e que continuem no repetitivo tom de discussão pessoal serão eliminados.

Obrigado pela colaboração.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2020 às 13:38)

hurricane disse:


> Esse mapa entao está errado. A média de temperaturas a 30 dias em Uccle entre 1981-2010 é de 13.5C até dia 12 de Outubro. Neste momento estamos com uma média de 14.5C. Portanto 1 grau acima. Mas mesmo que fosse abaixo, a tendencia de aquecimento está lá. Portanto um mes com temperaturas abaixo da média nao prova que nao existe aquecimento global, mas muitos meses com temperaturas acima já prova.


Se li bem a legenda, aquilo é a média de 1 só dia


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2020 às 13:42)

186 anos de medição na Bélgica

anual 






primavera 






verão 






outono 






inverno


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2020 às 15:20)

Parece-me útil responder a uma mensagem em falta porque se ele não consegue ler um gráfico, ele anda em círculos.
Não, o ponto de referência é o período 1961-1990.
Assim, vemos que antes do período de referência estamos a -1°, e vemos que após o período de referência estamos a +1,75°.
Consequentemente, desde que a IRM mede o t°, o t° aumentou de +/- 2,75° (média anual t°).

*Cabe à pessoa responsável deixá-lo ou apagá-lo.*


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2020 às 16:38)

Temperatura média em Portugal continental por década:
31-40- 14,44 ºC
41-50 - 15,22 ºC
51-60 - 14,82 ºC
61-70 - 14,94 ºC
71-80 - 14,58 ºC
81-90 - 15,38 ºC
91-00 - 15,57 ºC
01-10 - 15,51 ºC
11-19 - 15,72 ºC
Como 2020 está a ser um ano quente, a média desta década subirá umas centésimas quando estiver completa. Desde 1994, apenas os anos de 2007, 2008 e 2012 tiveram temperaturas próximas do normal, todos os outros foram quentes ou muito quentes...


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2020 às 17:02)

Na Suíça, encontramos o mesmo fenómeno no mesmo período.  





Número dos 10 meses mais quentes e mais frios - ou "Top 10 meses" (os pontos da Figura 1) somados por década. Um total de 120 valores representando os 10 mais quentes e 10 mais frios por mês são exibidos. 
A primeira e última "década" (números com *) contêm apenas 7 anos de dados.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2020 às 18:01)

Toby disse:


> Na Suíça, encontramos o mesmo fenómeno no mesmo período.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curioso, fiz algo parecido para Portugal, com os 10% mais quentes e mais frios (e assumindo que os últimos 3 meses deste ano não vão corresponder a nenhum desses extremos):




Apenas 6 meses nos 10% mais frios desde 2001...


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Out 2020 às 15:35)

*Greenland and the 1950s Climate Consensus*


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2020 às 17:27)

*The deep sea is slowly warming*

*Atmospheric dust levels are rising in the Great Plains*


----------



## Toby (14 Out 2020 às 17:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Curioso, fiz algo parecido para Portugal, com os 10% mais quentes e mais frios (e assumindo que os últimos 3 meses deste ano não vão corresponder a nenhum desses extremos):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@N_Fig 

Outro exemplo em que encontramos os mesmos fenómenos nos mesmos períodos.
Se em Portugal, Bélgica, Suíça e Sibéria forem mais ou menos a mesma análise, não há 36 causas.
(Mesmo que os puristas proponham os diferentes protocolos).
Um período questiona-me: 1943-1950.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2020 às 18:02)

Toby disse:


> @N_Fig
> 
> Outro exemplo em que encontramos os mesmos fenómenos nos mesmos períodos.
> Se em Portugal, Bélgica, Suíça e Sibéria forem mais ou menos a mesma análise, não há 36 causas.
> ...


Aqui em Portugal também houve um período quente na década de 40, e os anos de 1948 e 1949 foram durante muito tempo de longe os mais quentes em Portugal, e ainda hoje estão nos 10% mais quentes. Mas também não tenho nenhuma explicação


----------



## 1337 (14 Out 2020 às 18:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Aqui em Portugal também houve um período quente na década de 40, e os anos de 1948 e 1949 foram durante muito tempo de longe os mais quentes em Portugal, e ainda hoje estão nos 10% mais quentes. Mas também não tenho nenhuma explicação


Arranja-se já qualquer explicação humana, tipo mais fabrico de alguma coisa. Certo é o homem ser o responsável  como é sempre, não se esqueçam disso.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2020 às 20:41)

Com coordenadas aproximadas do continente  https://psl.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/data/timeseries/timeseries1.pl

Como sempre, há diferenças mensais/sazonais...


----------



## camrov8 (14 Out 2020 às 20:54)

Porquê ? podia voltar a 100, 200 mil ou outros tantos para traz, ainda bem que ninguêm tem poder sobre tal


----------



## 1337 (14 Out 2020 às 21:13)




----------



## 1337 (14 Out 2020 às 21:40)




----------



## Orion (14 Out 2020 às 22:17)

1337 disse:


>



Onde foi ele buscar o gráfico?


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2020 às 22:19)

1337 disse:


>



Isso é no seguimento europeu. Também não era por esta altura o frio no RU?

Pessoalmente não estou a ver uma contradição. E mesmo que toda a Europa estivesse gelada, há mais mundo.






Apresentar factos dá uma trabalheira...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (14 Out 2020 às 22:35)

Mais uma _fabricação do complô internacional de cientistas  _(espetacular o nível de efeitos especiais que esta malta consegue; isto deve ter dedo de Hollywood...)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...roke-off-it-took-our-research-station-with-it


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2020 às 22:38)

camrov8 disse:


> so os teus graficos e tweets de gente que ninguêm conhece é que teem valor



Desespero?


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2020 às 22:55)

Só há aquecimento global se fizer 40º todos os dias em todo o lado. E já devia ter começado ontem.


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2020 às 23:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Aqui em Portugal também houve um período quente na década de 40, e os anos de 1948 e 1949 foram durante muito tempo de longe os mais quentes em Portugal, e ainda hoje estão nos 10% mais quentes. Mas também não tenho nenhuma explicação


Não será preciso nenhuma explicação especial. O clima tem variabilidade inter-anual e inter-decadal, sem nada a ver com a tendência de longo termo do AG. Não há nada de surpreendente nem contraditório nesses valores na década de 40.

Devido a oscilações como a AMO existe um ciclo de uns 40-50 anos oscilando entre períodos de anos mais quentes e mais frios (obviamente com aleatoriedade de ano para ano). 
O que é notório entre os máximos (mínimos) consecutivos desses ciclos, é que são obviamente mais quentes (menos frios) à medida que a temperatura média da terra vai aquecendo como consequencia do AG.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Out 2020 às 15:39)

rozzo disse:


> Não será preciso nenhuma explicação especial. O clima tem variabilidade inter-anual e inter-decadal, sem nada a ver com a tendência de longo termo do AG. Não há nada de surpreendente nem contraditório nesses valores na década de 40.
> 
> Devido a oscilações como a AMO existe um ciclo de uns 40-50 anos oscilando entre períodos de anos mais quentes e mais frios (obviamente com aleatoriedade de ano para ano).
> O que é notório entre os máximos (mínimos) consecutivos desses ciclos, é que são obviamente mais quentes (menos frios) à medida que a temperatura média da terra vai aquecendo como consequencia do AG.


Não disse o contrário. É só que foi uma década invulgarmente quente, e especialmente o contraste com a (muito fria) década de 30 é enorme - é a maior diferença entre duas décadas consecutivas. Neste gráfico dá bem ver como esses anos quentes se destacam dos que estão à volta:




(O ano de 2020 estará com 99,99% de certeza nos mais quentes de certeza, mas é impossível saber ao certo em que lugar)


----------



## Toby (15 Out 2020 às 16:57)

Nem tudo é perfeito, mas dá uma ideia da situação

https://www.infoclimat.fr/cartes/ob...e-journaliere/28/juillet/1947/16h/europe.html


----------



## hurricane (15 Out 2020 às 18:19)

A NASA até publicou a 17 de Setembro um artigo sobre o ciclo solar 25. 

Concenso entre os cientistas: irá ser identico ao ultimo ciclo que ocorreu 11 anos atras. Provavelmente um inverno Europeu a la anos 2009. Nada de idade do gelo, infelizmente.

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2020/what-will-solar-cycle-25-look-like-sun-prediction-model


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2020 às 18:20)

camrov8 disse:


> sempre a mesma treta dos graficos e já agora porque não falas da Noruega


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2020 às 18:51)

Como podem ter reparado, foi "varrida" uma longa sequência aqui.
Peço desculpa aos membros que fizeram posts de resposta e até lógicos no sentido de clarificar. Foram apagados apenas porque ficam descontextualizados ao retirar os posts iniciais "provocativos".

Voltamos a relembrar que o fórum tem regras, e que os tópicos também têm regras e intuitos específicos.
Este tipo de discussão e de argumentação está a ficar completamente descontrolado, e infelizmente o único recurso que temos são mesmo as "varridelas", que muito gostaríamos de evitar, mas que infelizmente alguns membros não estão a permitir evitar.

Fica por aqui a discussão s.f.f.

Obrigado.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2020 às 18:56)

Os noruegueses em nada facilitam... gráficos de anomalias é bem difícil. Fica aquele até 2014.

Eu não preciso de falar por eles. Eles falam por si  https://www.nrk.no/chasing-climate-change-1.14859595

"E a Suécia? Não falas da Suécia, não é?"






"E a Finlândia? Não queres é ver a realidade"  https://ilmasto-opas.fi/en/ilmaston...2b74655182d5/suomen-ilmasto-on-lammennyt.html

Até já antecipo outra intervenção indignada...

"E o Canadá? E o Canadá!!!!!??? VOCÊS SÃO TODOS CAMELOS QUE NÃO CONSEGUEM VER A VERDADE!!!!"


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2020 às 19:17)

Orion disse:


> Os noruegueses em nada facilitam... gráficos de anomalias é bem difícil. Fica aquele até 2014.



Não fica, não  https://www.met.no/publikasjoner/me...83e69924559ccb8624f8e2cf/MET-info-13-2019.pdf


----------



## Toby (16 Out 2020 às 10:58)

hurricane disse:


> A NASA até publicou a 17 de Setembro um artigo sobre o ciclo solar 25.
> 
> Concenso entre os cientistas: irá ser identico ao ultimo ciclo que ocorreu 11 anos atras. Provavelmente um inverno Europeu a la anos 2009. Nada de idade do gelo, infelizmente.
> 
> https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2020/what-will-solar-cycle-25-look-like-sun-prediction-model



A menos que eu esteja enganado, até à data nenhum estudo foi feito para provar uma interacção entre os ciclos solares e o clima da Terra.
Os belgas estão na linha da frente neste campo. 

http://www.sidc.be/silso/
http://sidc.be/silso/node/167/#NouveauCycleSolaire

Um bom livro para compreender o sol: http://www.astronomiesolaire.com/sommaire.php


----------



## 1337 (16 Out 2020 às 11:11)




----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 13:52)

*Cooling caused wars and drought in China*

*China report spells out "grim" climate change risks*

Não vejo qualquer tipo de contradição.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 14:09)

'Conhecimento secreto só disponível em portais exclusivos'  https://www.climate.gov/news-features/climate-qa/what’s-hottest-earth-has-been-“lately”


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 14:19)

*Record-low snow accumulation on biggest Alpine glacier: study*

 https://www.glamos.ch/en/mapviewer#/A14p/03


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 14:21)

https://www.climate.gov/news-features/features/antarctica-colder-arctic-it’s-still-losing-ice

Oeste e Leste. Muito importante...

E já de vez  http://www.bom.gov.au/ant/?ref=hdr


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 14:33)

Quando não se sabe, tenta-se saber  https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...s-surface-temperature-stop-rising-past-decade & https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...ng-together-12000-years-earth’s-climate-story


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 14:48)

*What's the hottest Earth's ever been? *


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 16:16)

Leitura recomendada...

P4  https://donneespubliques.meteofrance.fr/donnees_libres/bulletins/BCM/201910.pdf

 http://www.meteofrance.fr/climat-pa...s/bilan-2019/bilan-climatique-de-l-annee-2019


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 16:19)




----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 16:23)

Agora é esperar pela mini-era glaciar que está quase, quase aí  https://twitter.com/extremetemps


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 22:11)

Sim, publiquei no sítio certo...


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2020 às 12:11)

E ainda assim, está-se muito longe de uma inversão da tendência.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2020 às 12:22)

Mais ao lado... onde está o frio? É mesmo assim.


----------



## hurricane (22 Out 2020 às 13:25)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ice-not-yet-freezing-at-latest-date-on-record

*Alarm as Arctic sea ice not yet freezing at latest date on record*

Fui ver os mapas do meteociel e é de facto impressionate a falta de gelo no Artico a esta altura do ano. Nos anos anterios ja havia gelo entre a Siberia e a Groneladia.


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2020 às 15:16)




----------



## Orion (22 Out 2020 às 15:27)

1337 disse:


>



A premissa do artigo continua errada.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2020 às 10:34)

Orion disse:


>



Continua a não mudar a tendência global.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2020 às 22:13)

Mais do mesmo...


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2020 às 10:08)

*Record cold expected to hit B.C.'s southern Interior this weekend*





*





*
Se o globo fosse o Canadá, até eu começava a acreditar na era do Gelo...


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2020 às 10:14)

Nos próximos meses o Canadá até podia ficar soterrado em 100 metros de neve e pouco significaria. Porque a partir da primavera iria desaparecer (quase) tudo.

*Canada's last intact Arctic ice shelf has collapsed*






Em seguida vou buscar os dados de um qualquer 'mar' em que o gelo esteja estável ou a aumentar. Só para mostrar que eu sou o iluminado e toda a gente é bronca...


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2020 às 10:21)

Pedia aos membros que habitualmente publicam posts neste tópico para deixarem as ironias e provocações de lado, o staff e a restante comunidade agradece.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2020 às 10:49)

Denver é um local meteorologicamente fascinante  https://www.weather.gov/bou/denvertemperaturechanges


----------



## 1337 (27 Out 2020 às 11:08)

Impressionante o frio histórico tão cedo.

Sim, Denver é uma cidade que num dia vi estarem  32ºC e no outro -4ºC. Não conheço outro sítio no mundo com extremos desta natureza.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Out 2020 às 12:02)

1337 disse:


> Impressionante o frio histórico tão cedo.
> 
> Sim, Denver é uma cidade que num dia vi estarem  32ºC e no outro -4ºC. Não conheço outro sítio no mundo com extremos desta natureza.


Em certos desertos podes ter temperaturas dessa ordem no mesmo dia


----------



## 1337 (27 Out 2020 às 12:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Em certos desertos podes ter temperaturas dessa ordem no mesmo dia


Estava a falar das máximas, 32ºC de máxima num dia e -4ºC de máxima no outro.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2020 às 12:20)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2020 às 12:27)

1337 disse:


> Impressionante o frio histórico tão cedo.



Bozeman, Montana, Outubro 2019...






Aquela zona do mundo é mesmo assim.


----------



## hurricane (27 Out 2020 às 15:52)

https://www.theguardian.com/science...-deposits-starting-to-release-scientists-find


----------



## Angelstorm (27 Out 2020 às 16:52)

hurricane disse:


> https://www.theguardian.com/science...-deposits-starting-to-release-scientists-find


Preocupante...


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2020 às 17:07)

2012... 45F = 7C












Exemplo, entre tantos outros  https://www.ndsu.edu/ndsco/data/airtemperature/2012averageairtemperatures/


----------



## VimDePantufas (29 Out 2020 às 08:21)

*Ártico Cientistas descobrem depósitos de metano que se estão a libertar e podem acelerar aquecimento global*

Expedição internacional indica que há depósitos de metano congelados no Ártico que estarão a ser libertados para a atmosfera. Efeito de estufa do metano é 80 vezes superior ao dióxido de carbono.

É conhecido como um “gigante adormecido” do ciclo de carbono, mas a história pode estar a mudar na costa leste da Sibéria. Os resultados preliminares de um estudo feito por cientistas internacionais indicam que há depósitos de metano congelados no Ártico que estarão a ser libertados para a atmosfera, um fenómeno que pode acelerar o ritmo do aquecimento global. A notícia é avançada pelo The Guardian, que refere que foram detetados altos níveis deste gás com efeito de estufa até uma profundidade de 350 metros no Mar de Laptev, perto da Rússia.
Nas encostas do Ártico existe uma grande quantidade de metano congelado que, quando libertado, produz um efeito de estufa cerca de 80 vezes superior ao dióxido de carbono. Segundo a equipa de investigadores a bordo do navio Akademik Keldysh, os níveis de metano detetados na superfície foram quatro a oito vezes mais do que seria esperado. Os resultados são ainda preliminares, faltando confirmar a escala de libertação de metano no regresso da expedição e analisar todos os dados.

A equipa liderada por Igor Semiletov, da Academia Russa de Ciências, viajou para o Ártico Oriental, para estudar as consequências do degelo do pergelissolo (ou _permafrost), _o solo do Ártico constituído por terra, gelo e rochas permanentemente congelados. É aqui que está “bloqueado” material orgânico. Quando o solo derrete, devido ao aumento da temperatura global, esse material começa a decompor-se e liberta metano.

Örjan Gustafsson, da Universidade de Estocolmo e um dos cientistas envolvidos neste trabalho, explica ao jornal britânico que apesar de ser “improvável que, neste momento, já haja um grande impacto no aquecimento global”, o grande problema é perceber que este processo de libertação de metano para a atmosfera pode já ter sido iniciado. Os investigadores acreditam que a libertação de metano já poderá estar a ocorrer numa área ampla a cerca de 600 quilómetros da costa. A causa mais provável deste fenómeno, acrescenta o The Guardian, será a intrusão de correntes quentes do Atlântico, impulsionadas pelas alterações climáticas.

Entre 2000 e 2017, recorde-se, as emissões de metano subiram para limiares que os cientistas admitem que provoquem um aquecimento de três a quatro graus celsius antes do fim do século, provocando desastres naturais — de incêndios a secas e inundações –, assim como perturbações sociais, como fome e migrações em massa. Em 2017, o último ano de dados globais completos e disponíveis sobre metano, a atmosfera terrestre absorveu quase 600 milhões de toneladas de gás metano.


----------



## 1337 (29 Out 2020 às 20:48)




----------



## Orion (29 Out 2020 às 21:02)

1337 disse:


>



Outra vez o portal da era glaciar? 

Isso é para o tópico do acompanhamento e se continuas a achar que tens acesso a informação privilegiada, não podias estar mais equivocado. Clica na imagem:


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2020 às 21:25)

*Northern Hemisphere Total Snow Mass is ALREADY 300 Gigatons above the 1982-2012 Average*

A dada altura devem ter usado o gráfico do ano passado.
*





*
O mundo está a arrefecer abruptamente? O sol vai-se apagar a qualquer momento? A Terra está a ser empalada por raios cósmicos? O _jet_ polar vai amanhã chegar ao equador? O nível do mar vai recuar tanto que vou poder ir a pé para as outras ilhas?

Nem por isso. E quem quiser aprender mais sobre as nuances da neve, basta clicar aqui.



> In northern areas, where rainfall generally turns to snow in winter, the snow mass has remained the same or even increased. In the southern parts, where in winter rainfall comes down as water rather than snow, both the extent of the snow cover and the snow mass have decreased.


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2020 às 21:55)

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2020/what-will-solar-cycle-25-look-like-sun-prediction-model



> If Solar Cycle 25 meets the panel’s predictions, it should be weaker than average. Cycle 25 is also expected to end a longer trend over the past four decades, in which the magnetic field at the Sun’s poles were gradually weakening. As a result, the solar cycles have been steadily weaker too. If Solar Cycle 25 sees an end to this waning, it would quell speculations that the Sun might enter a grand solar minimum, a decades-to-centuries long stretch of little solar activity. The last such minimum — known as the Maunder minimum — occurred in the middle of what’s known as the Little Ice Age from the 13th to 19th centuries, causing erroneous beliefs that another grand minimum could lead to global cooling.
> 
> “There is no indication that we are currently approaching a Maunder-type minimum in solar activity,” Upton said. But even if the Sun dropped into a grand minimum, there’s no reason to think Earth would undergo another Ice Age; not only do scientists theorize that the Little Ice Age occurred for other reasons, but in our contemporary world, greenhouse gases far surpass the Sun’s effects when it comes to changes in Earth’s climate.


----------



## hurricane (29 Out 2020 às 22:16)

1337 disse:


>



O que está escrito é mentira.


----------



## hurricane (29 Out 2020 às 22:20)

Basta procurar por sites fiáveis em vez de sites de desinformacao e mentiras.

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/oct/29/2020-warmest-year-record-la-nina-climate-crisis

Nem a La Nina nos salva do recorde de temperature de 2020.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Out 2020 às 22:53)

Isso da neve é uma coisa óbvia. Se um lugar tiver como clima normal tempo seco e -40 ºC em janeiro, e depois começar a ser afetado por ar mais quente e húmido e estiveram uns "escaldantes" -20 ºC, vai nevar muito mais


----------



## 1337 (30 Out 2020 às 01:16)

hurricane disse:


> Basta procurar por sites fiáveis em vez de sites de desinformacao e mentiras.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/oct/29/2020-warmest-year-record-la-nina-climate-crisis
> 
> Nem a La Nina nos salva do recorde de temperature de 2020.


O que é que o recorde que postei tem haver com isto que estás a postar? Eu coloquei alhos e tu colocas bugalhos.


----------



## hurricane (30 Out 2020 às 09:03)

1337 disse:


> O que é que o recorde que postei tem haver com isto que estás a postar? Eu coloquei alhos e tu colocas bugalhos.



Porque o record da outra noticia é falso. O site é desinformacao pura. Ao contrário do jornal The Guardian


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2020 às 13:07)

*Alterações climáticas obrigaram os antigos humanos a criar tecnologias revolucionárias*

https://www.sapo.pt/noticias/atuali...s-humanos-a-criar-tecnologias-revolucionarias


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2020 às 17:02)

*Trends in hurricane behavior show stronger, slower and farther-reaching storms*


----------



## Toby (31 Out 2020 às 06:48)

Bom dia,

Base de dados El NINO 1850-2020.
http://www.webberweather.com/ensemble-oceanic-nino-index.html


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2020 às 14:15)

Faltam 2 dias  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/tanal/temp_analyses.php






*Over next 7 days North America will be epicenter of largest temp anomaly in the world*



> It's important to note that just because Wisconsin has been below average it doesn't mean the whole world is too. A lot of the cold air that should be over the Arctic Circle has shifted over Canada and is a big reason for the forecasted temperature anomaly.Without that arctic airmass in place, above-average temperatures are able to intrude on areas that should be gaining sea ice rapidly. Instead, arctic sea ice extent is at record low numbers. All of Europe and North of Russia during the same time of our cooler than average conditions will be forecast to be 2˚C-12˚C above average.



Era glaciar iminente!!!


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2020 às 14:37)

*Batten down the hatches! Once in 15 years polar blast to hit Australia TODAY with freak snowfall and icy winds set to blanket the eastern states ahead of the coldest day of the year*








> Australia's sixth-warmest August on record



 http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/current/month/aus/archive/202008.summary.shtml


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2020 às 14:40)




----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Out 2020 às 14:46)

It's holly damn Spring in New Zealand atm.
Keep on watching closely, but be careful, your eyes might sparkle !


----------



## camrov8 (31 Out 2020 às 18:26)

Orion disse:


> Faltam 2 dias  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/tanal/temp_analyses.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.thegwpf.com/un-disasters-report-is-a-huge-blunder-and-embarrassment/


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2020 às 20:46)

Mais mentiras e fake news


----------



## hurricane (31 Out 2020 às 20:54)

1337 disse:


> Mais mentiras e fake news



Sim a La Nina é isso que provoca. E é resultado do aquecimento global induzido pelo Homem, ja viu?


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2020 às 20:58)

1337 disse:


> Mais mentiras e fake news



Que revelações extraordinárias se deve tirar disso? 

 https://climatedataguide.ucar.edu/climate-data/nino-sst-indices-nino-12-3-34-4-oni-and-tni



camrov8 disse:


> https://www.thegwpf.com/un-disasters-report-is-a-huge-blunder-and-embarrassment/



Se errou, deve corrigir.

Se é falso, deve apagar.

E?


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2020 às 20:58)

hurricane disse:


> Sim a La Nina é isso que provoca. E é resultado do aquecimento global induzido pelo Homem, ja viu?


Resultado do ag induzido pelo homem? A La Nina?


----------



## camrov8 (31 Out 2020 às 21:07)

Orion disse:


> Que revelações extraordinárias se deve tirar disso?
> 
> https://climatedataguide.ucar.edu/climate-data/nino-sst-indices-nino-12-3-34-4-oni-and-tni
> 
> ...


claro que sim mas se for um de nos montam logo o cadafalso , apresentei algo que não teem por refutar e desvaloriza-se, pois se  é a favor da catástrofe tudo bem


----------



## hurricane (31 Out 2020 às 21:41)

1337 disse:


> Resultado do ag induzido pelo homem? A La Nina?



A Frequencia e a intensidade sim.


----------



## rozzo (31 Out 2020 às 23:09)

Bom, vamos parar com este tópico ser um desfilar de picardias? Seja de que lado for.
Para trancar tópicos já bastaram tristes fases em tópicos do futebol e política...

Obrigado. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (31 Out 2020 às 23:32)

Crazyrain disse:


> Essa é a melhor do dia . Daqui a pouco ainda vão dizer que os sismos são culpa do aquecimento global .
> 
> Enfim , para alguns vale tudo ...



Sao os cientistas que o afirmam: 

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...lobal-warming-is-intensifying-el-nino-weather

*Global warming is intensifying El Niño weather*


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2020 às 13:05)




----------



## 1337 (1 Nov 2020 às 19:32)




----------



## hurricane (1 Nov 2020 às 20:22)

1337 disse:


>



Mau entao eu abro o artigo e nao fala em Rússia nenhuma. 80% da regiao transcontinental. Alias, olhando para o mapa da cobertura de neve do Meteociel, havia bastante mais neve a 1 de Novembro de 2015 e 2016, por exemplo, na Russia do que em 2020.

Será que tenho de comecar a denunciar os seus comentários por espalhar informacao falsa?


----------



## camrov8 (1 Nov 2020 às 20:43)

hurricane disse:


> Mau entao eu abro o artigo e nao fala em Rússia nenhuma. 80% da regiao transcontinental. Alias, olhando para o mapa da cobertura de neve do Meteociel, havia bastante mais neve a 1 de Novembro de 2015 e 2016, por exemplo, na Russia do que em 2020.
> 
> Será que tenho de comecar a denunciar os seus comentários por espalhar informacao falsa?


*While far-western Russia has been enjoying unusual “warmth” of late, central and eastern regions –so the majority of the transcontinental nation– have not been so fortunate.*
*
Nação transcontinental esta a falar da Russia podes reportar se quiseres mas  se não sabes ler e interpretar a culpa não é nossa *


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2020 às 20:57)

1337 disse:


>





camrov8 disse:


> *While far-western Russia has been enjoying unusual “warmth” of late, central and eastern regions –so the majority of the transcontinental nation– have not been so fortunate.
> 
> Nação transcontinental esta a falar da Russia podes reportar se quiseres mas  se não sabes ler e interpretar a culpa não é nossa *





> On October 30, “very cold weather was established” in north Siberia, reports hmn.ru. Unusually chilly lows of *-20C (-4F)* were suffered in Salekhard which resulted in hard frosts. Even during the day, highs in the region only climbed to *-12C (10.4F)* — readings that are some 16C below the seasonal average.
> 
> “The temperature was even lower in the east of Siberia,” continues the hmn.ru article. And after a belated start to fall, it appears the season has now been skipped altogether. In Norilsk, for example, thermometers approached bone-chilling lows of *-30C (-22F)* — numbers not out of place in the depths of winter.



Clica-se na hiperligação e o artigo original não aparece. É este?  https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&pto=aue&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=pt&u=http://www.hmn.ru/index.php?index=2&nn=66509&usg=ALkJrhhq1PaMcyuBIDS4mhbcF6eeYW5G0g

Pessoalmente não estou surpreendido com as tretas desse portal. Pior é quem continua a partilhar sem questionar. 

O vosso entusiasmo é _deprimentó-engraçado_ 

E já de vez...  https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&pto=aue&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=pt&u=http://www.hmn.ru/index.php?index=2&nn=66507&usg=ALkJrhjgGa5gKDrluEs6yO4FLzsb1T7NoA


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2020 às 21:05)

Clicar porque é a 'prova final' do arrefecimento iminente  https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&pto=aue&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=pt&u=http://www.hmn.ru/index.php?index=1&ts=201101125213&usg=ALkJrhgTNeBi9IMB-KH5FX_Q3Nd7zLaBzg


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2020 às 22:01)

*NSIDC: 2020 Polar Ice doing just fine*

Não há hiperligação para o relatório. Mas não há, novamente, problema.



> Regarding the age of the Arctic sea ice (one clue for the volume/thickness), the NSIDC writes: “With the minimum [recently] reached, the remaining sea ice has had its birthday, aging one year. Assessing the ice age just before this birthday gives an indication of the health of the ice at the end of the melt season. The extent of the oldest ice (4+ years old) at that time in 2020 was 230,000 square kilometers (89,000 square miles). This is considerably higher compared to last year, when the 4+ year old ice extent stood at 55,000 square kilometers (21,000 square miles) at the 2019 minimum.”



A citação acaba ali, sendo omitido o que vem a seguir... na mesma coluna!!!!



> The increase in 4+ year old ice in 2020 was compensated by a slight decrease in 2- to 3-year old ice and 3- to 4-year old ice (Figure 6). Overall, since the 1980s, when older ice covered over 2 million square miles (772,000 square miles) of the Arctic Ocean, sea ice has become much thinner and younger. The linear downward trend in 4+ year old ice extent at the sea ice minimum is 70,000 square kilometers (27,000 square miles) per year, equivalent to a decline of 6.1 percent per year relative to the 1984 to 2020 average.





*
*


----------



## hurricane (1 Nov 2020 às 22:31)

camrov8 disse:


> *While far-western Russia has been enjoying unusual “warmth” of late, central and eastern regions –so the majority of the transcontinental nation– have not been so fortunate.
> 
> Nação transcontinental esta a falar da Russia podes reportar se quiseres mas  se não sabes ler e interpretar a culpa não é nossa *



Nao interessa. O que está lá escrito nao é verdade.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2020 às 22:47)

Este tópico poderia ser um tópico de aprendizagem e discussão científica, mas em vez disso é um ringue de boxe onde só há picardia e nenhuma discussão que se aproveite. Parabéns àqueles que claramente estão a lançar o isco para desestabilizar o tópico, porque conseguiram bloqueá-lo, mas mais umas dessas e não serão bem vindos aqui e podem ir trollar para outro lado, talvez um fórum de teorias da conspiração ou algo assim. 

Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2020 às 00:00)

Boas. Tópico reaberto. A ver se desta vez corre melhor.


----------



## Thomar (17 Dez 2020 às 00:15)

Obrigado por se ter reaberto o tópico. 
Infelizmente não temos boas notícias.
Este ano não está a ser nada amigo.


_IPMA>Media>Noticias
Resumo Climatológico de novembro de 2020

_
_NOVEMBRO 2020 | MUITO QUENTE_
_2020-12-14 (IPMA)_

_O mês de novembro 2020 foi o mais quente do Globo e o 2º mais quente na Europa._

_GLOBO E EUROPA
Ao nível do Globo o mês de novembro foi mais quente e na Europa foi o segundo mais quente desde que há registos (Figura 1).
Em relação à precipitação grande parte das regiões do globo estiveram com precipitação abaixo da média, incluindo a maior parte da Europa. No entanto, em algumas regiões, especialmente áreas da América do Norte e Filipinas foram afetadas por tempestades tropicais severas._
_PORTUGAL CONTINENTALO mês de novembro, em Portugal continental, classificou-se como muito quente em relação à temperatura do ar e normal em relação à precipitação.
Foi o 10º novembro mais quente desde 1931 e o 2º mais quente desde 2000._

_Verificaram-se os seguintes valores médios da temperatura do ar:_

_• valor médio da temperatura média: 13.68 °C, *+1.31 °C* em relação à normal 1971-2000;
• valor médio da temperatura mínima: 9.47 °C,* +1.56 °C *em relação ao normal, sendo o 12º valor mais alto desde 1931 e o 3º desde 2000;
• valor médio da temperatura máxima: 17.88 °C, *+1.06 °C* em relação ao normal, sendo o 12º valor mais alto desde 1931 e 0 6º desde 2000._

_Durante o mês os valores diários da temperatura média do ar foram na maior parte dos dias superiores ao valor médio mensal, exceto no dia 4 e no período 23 a 29 de novembro.

O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em novembro, 109.4 mm, foi igual ao valor normal 1971-2000. De destacar a precipitação forte que ocorreu na região Sul nos dias 25, 26 e 30 e que originou inundações nos distritos de Beja e Faro.

No final de novembro terminou a situação de seca que ainda se verificava no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Por outro lado na região do Minho e Douro Litoral verifica-se o aparecimento da classe de seca fraca devido aos baixos valores de precipitação que têm ocorrido nessa região._



_Resumo Climatológico de novembro de 2020_


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Dez 2020 às 00:56)

Dezembro já me cheira que vai-se sair bem. Este parece-me um mês de Dezembro tão bom, como já não tínhamos há alguns anos. Ou estarei errado?

Quando chegará o impacto temporário da redução pandémica das emissões ao clima da Terra?


----------



## Thomar (17 Dez 2020 às 01:26)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Dezembro já me cheira que vai-se sair bem. *Este parece-me um mês de Dezembro tão bom, como já não tínhamos há alguns anos.* Ou estarei errado?
> 
> *Quando chegará o impacto temporário da redução pandémica das emissões ao clima da Terra?*



Na minha opinião, esta primeira quinzena de Dezembro choveu mais do que os últimos anos, com isto não estou a dizer que tenha chovido demais, os últimos anos é que tem sido secos e mornos. 

Em relação á pandemia, apesar de ter existido uma significativa redução nas viagens aéreas, acho que (sem dados científicos para corrobar, apesar das notícias e estudos que foram saindo ao longo deste ano), de uma forma empírica, acho que não se vai notar grande diferença, até porque o impacto local e global é diferente, são demasiados os fatores envolvidos, por exemplo, se os países industrializados da Europa estão a tentar fazer um esforço em "serem mais amigos do ambiente", outros países em busca do seu desenvolvimento como por exemplo, Índia, Brasil, desequilibram a equação, por isso acho que não vai haver grande diferença...


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2020 às 01:47)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Dezembro já me cheira que vai-se sair bem. Este parece-me um mês de Dezembro tão bom, como já não tínhamos há alguns anos. Ou estarei errado?
> 
> Quando chegará o impacto temporário da redução pandémica das emissões ao clima da Terra?



So se for no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 09:50)

*Near-real-time monitoring of global CO2 emissions reveals the effects of the COVID-19 pandemic*



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Quando chegará o impacto temporário da redução pandémica das emissões ao clima da Terra?



Nunca, se calhar?

Não se retirou nada da atmosfera. Só se emitiu menos.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 09:55)

A estimativa da redução está nos 2.4 mil milhões de toneladas.

As emissões anuais atuais rondam os 33/34 mil milhões de toneladas.

Há 20 anos atrás rondavam os 23/24 mil milhões de toneladas.

Não faz grande diferença. Até porque é do interesse da maioria haver recuperação económica.


----------



## Pek (17 Dez 2020 às 19:20)




----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2020 às 13:29)




----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2020 às 17:20)

*Study suggests great earthquakes cause of Arctic warming*


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2020 às 19:56)

Orion disse:


>





> The final report on the global temperature for 2020 is scheduled to be published early in February 2021.
> 
> * Note that this figure (hence its rank in the record, either) is still subject to change, because at the moment of this announcement it is only a preliminary result that was calculated based on temperature observations for the period of January to November in 2020



---


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2020 às 19:32)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2021 às 12:51)

> 2020 ended as the 2nd warmest year in the 42-year satellite tropospheric temperature record at +0.49 deg. C, behind the 2016 value of +0.53 deg. C.
> 
> Cooling in December was largest over land, with 1-month drop of 0.60 deg. C, which is the 6th largest drop out of 504 months. This is likely the result of the La Nina now in progress.
> 
> The linear warming trend since January, 1979 remains at +0.14 C/decade (+0.12 C/decade over the global-averaged oceans, and +0.18 C/decade over global-averaged land).



*UAH Global Temperature Update for December 2020: +0.27 deg. C*


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 19:22)




----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 12:14)

https://kuroshio.eorc.jaxa.jp/JASMES/climate/index.html


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Fev 2021 às 11:54)

A corrente do golfo está a ficar mais fraca.
https://greensavers.sapo.pt/corrent...ra-consequencias-extremas-no-clima-na-europa/

EDIT:
Typo.


----------



## Orion (1 Mar 2021 às 13:52)

*Average temperature in central Arctic may grow by 20 degrees by 2100 — research *


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2021 às 16:20)

*Emissões de carbono deverão ultrapassar níveis pré-confinamento nos próximos meses, alerta AIE*

 https://www.iea.org/articles/global-energy-review-co2-emissions-in-2020


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2021 às 04:36)

*Depois de um mês de Março excepcionalmente quente no Japão, as cerejeiras em flor desabrocharam na semana passada em Quioto, naquela que foi a floração mais precoce desde que se iniciaram os registos há mais de 1200 anos.*


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2021 às 14:41)

*À medida que o clima muda, os glaciares derretem (ainda) mais rápido**.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mai 2021 às 16:36)

*Encher o Saara de painéis fotovoltaicos e vegetação pode levar a um desastre global, diz estudo*

https://www.sapo.pt/noticias/atuali...ao-pode-levar-a-um-desastre-global-diz-estudo


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2021 às 20:59)

*Produção de baterias para carros elétricos liberta tanto CO2 como 8 anos de utilização de um carro a gasolina?*

https://poligrafo.sapo.pt/fact-chec...o-8-anos-de-utilizacao-de-um-carro-a-gasolina

Não esquecer para carregar as baterias, a electricidade ainda não é 100% de energias renováveis, no fim ainda poluem mais, para além da poluição que as baterias irão causar no fim da vida se não forem tratadas nos locais correctos. 

Mais, quer no Alentejo e Algarve, em vez de investirem em agricultura com espécies autóctones, o que andam a fazer, hectares e hectares de agricultura intensiva que gastam milhões de m3 de água nas regiões aonde existe cada vez mais um deficit hídrico e não é com a agricultura intensiva que vai resolver o problema ainda o vai agravar mais.

Reflorestação das áreas ardidas, com espécies autóctones, limitar a licença à cultura de abacateiros, laranjeiras e oliveiras de uso intensivo, dar benefícios fiscais a quem planta espécies autóctones como as alfarrobeiras no Algarve, a coisa mais grave é os ditos decisores políticos que falam falam e depois no fim, autorizam hectares e hectares de agricultura intensiva, aonde seca tudo à volta, bem pior que os eucaliptos.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mai 2021 às 16:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Produção de baterias para carros elétricos liberta tanto CO2 como 8 anos de utilização de um carro a gasolina?*
> 
> https://poligrafo.sapo.pt/fact-chec...o-8-anos-de-utilizacao-de-um-carro-a-gasolina
> 
> ...


E que tal produção intensiva com espécies autóctones, como é o caso das oliveiras?


----------



## dahon (10 Mai 2021 às 21:55)

Este estudo sofre de um grande problema, apesar dos números baterem certo era preciso incluir na comparação aos emissões da produção da gasolina consumida pelo carro a gasolina. Desde a extração do crude, transporte e refinação. Depois disso talvez faça sentido a comparação.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2021 às 00:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Produção de baterias para carros elétricos liberta tanto CO2 como 8 anos de utilização de um carro a gasolina?*
> 
> https://poligrafo.sapo.pt/fact-chec...o-8-anos-de-utilizacao-de-um-carro-a-gasolina
> 
> Não esquecer para carregar as baterias, a electricidade ainda não é 100% de energias renováveis, no fim ainda poluem mais, para além da poluição que as baterias irão causar no fim da vida se não forem tratadas nos locais correctos.



Nunca uma comparação pode ser feita nesta base. O que tem de ser comparado é o impacto total por Km e por Kg de massa transportada (inclui, viatura, passageiros e/ou carga). Na contabilização desse impacto entra tudo, desde a produção dos veículos e respectivas fontes de energia, às emissões do próprio movimento. E ainda a perspectiva de sustentabilidade a longo prazo dos processos de produção bem como dos prejuízos locais e globais das emissões. Já se pensou, por exemplo, em contabilizar os custos e a produção de CO2 envolvida com todo o sistema de saúde no tratamento das enfermidades derivadas da poluição urbana directa? É preciso, para tratar uma questão tão global e com tão grandes e variadas consequências, uma abertura e honestidade intelectual que os lobbies de qualquer dos sistemas de produção de energia de locomoção dificilmente terão alguma vez. Por isso, encaro sempre da mesma forma qualquer artigo que aborda parcialmente (e quiçá com interesses dos lobbies) esta questão: reserva e desconfiança. Sublinho: seja qual fôr o lobby.



dahon disse:


> Este estudo sofre de um grande problema, apesar dos números baterem certo era preciso incluir na comparação aos emissões da produção da gasolina consumida pelo carro a gasolina. Desde a extração do crude, transporte e refinação. Depois disso talvez faça sentido a comparação.



Precisamente!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2021 às 03:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Produção de baterias para carros elétricos liberta tanto CO2 como 8 anos de utilização de um carro a gasolina?*
> 
> https://poligrafo.sapo.pt/fact-chec...o-8-anos-de-utilizacao-de-um-carro-a-gasolina
> 
> Não esquecer para carregar as baterias, a electricidade ainda não é 100% de energias renováveis, no fim ainda poluem mais, para além da poluição que as baterias irão causar no fim da vida se não forem tratadas nos locais correctos.



Lamento que a citação deste artigo não dê o mesmo ênfase à conclusão final:

"Em suma, a emissão de CO2 durante a produção de baterias elétricas vai sempre *depender da origem da eletricidade* com que as baterias são feitas. Os dados apresentados no artigo em análise* estão corretos *se as baterias forem produzidas *apenas com eletricidade de origem fóssil."
*
E estas outras conclusões:
"
Em suma, e de acordo com o especialista, os números estão corretos "se as baterias forem produzidas apenas com eletricidade de origem fóssil". Se for utilizada eletricidade 100% renovável, as emissões de CO2 seriam *residuais*.

Um outro estudo da *Federação Europeia dos Transportes e Ambiente* (T&E na sigla inglesa), publicado a 20 de abril de 2020, demonstra que uma *bateria eléctrica "paga a sua dívida de CO2"*, ou seja, os gases emitidos durante a produção, no período de *um ano ou menos*.

O mesmo estudo sublinha que, em média, os automóveis elétricos em circulação na União Europeia emitem quase *três vezes menos dióxido de carbono* (CO2) do que os carros a gasolina e gasóleo, ou seja, emitem menos 66% de CO2 comparativamente aos carros a gasóleo, e menos 68% no que diz respeito às versões a gasolina. "

Transparece algum interesse lobby nesta frase: "Não esquecer para carregar as baterias, a electricidade *ainda* não é 100% de energias renováveis, *no fim ainda poluem mais*, para além da poluição que as baterias irão causar no fim da vida *se *não forem tratadas nos locais correctos."
Ou seja, uma nítida intenção de apoiar a continuação do uso dos combustíveis fósseis. Corrijam-me se fiz uma interpretação errada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2021 às 13:49)

StormRic disse:


> Lamento que a citação deste artigo não dê o mesmo ênfase à conclusão final:
> 
> "Em suma, a emissão de CO2 durante a produção de baterias elétricas vai sempre *depender da origem da eletricidade* com que as baterias são feitas. Os dados apresentados no artigo em análise* estão corretos *se as baterias forem produzidas *apenas com eletricidade de origem fóssil."
> *
> ...



Nada disso, não tenho lobby nenhum, antes pelo contrário, se as coisas funcionassem bem, o autoconsumo estaria mais desenvolvido no país e não vejo assim tanto interesse quer por parte dos particulares, quer por parte das empresas, vejo mais os estrangeiros a colocarem painéis solares para autoconsumo ou AQS do que propriamente os portugueses.

Sabes, quando fazes uma estimativa do autoconsumo se fores aldrabão o que não falta é clientes, mas se fores sério muitas vezes o consumo que a maior parte da população tem em casa não é lá muito eficiente colocar painéis, se sais ás 8h e chegas às 20h dificilmente compensa esse investimento, mais rentável será ter uma tarifa bi-horária ou tri-horária do que colocar painéis em que vais ter um retorno á volta de 10/12 anos como já aconteceu-me e olha que a EDP a fazer isso enfia logo o barrete.




N_Fig disse:


> E que tal produção intensiva com espécies autóctones, como é o caso das oliveiras?



No Alentejo, já existe agricultura intensiva com oliveiras à volta do Alqueva, logo o uso de água é fundamental para a sua produção. Quem tem um terreno com algumas alfarrobeiras ou oliveiras mais no interior do Algarve, dificilmente utiliza a água para regá-las e falo por mim, que tenho um tereno com a maioria alfarrobeiras e existe sempre variação da quantidade dependente de anos mais secos ou mais chuvosos e já são umas árvores com quase 100 anos.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2021 às 17:42)

Neste regime quem consegue ter um carro eléctrico? Eu não consigo! E ainda não se sabe como vão ser as despesas de manutenção. As garantias passam rápido!
O eléctrico ainda tem de evoluir muito para ser solução.
Temos e teremos de continuar a usar combustiveis fósseis a não ser que mudemos radicalmente de estilo de vida. Podemos melhorar bastante é o rendimento dos motores, carroçarias, etc
Imaginem conseguir fazer 100km com 1l de gasolina...também é evolução!
Se vamos diabolizar os combustíveis fósseis então teremos de diabolizar o turismo e o consumo de carne que temos. Simplesmente é contra-natura!
À uns anos perdemos uma corrida importante que foi o nuclear! Desculpem mas não existe outro tipo de energia mais rentável em termos de custo/benefício. E muita evolução também passa por aí  em conseguirmos obter energia a partir de outros isótopos e lidar com o lixo radioativo.


----------



## dahon (11 Mai 2021 às 19:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Neste regime quem consegue ter um carro eléctrico? Eu não consigo! E ainda não se sabe como vão ser as despesas de manutenção. As garantias passam rápido!
> O eléctrico ainda tem de evoluir muito para ser solução.
> Temos e teremos de continuar a usar combustiveis fósseis a não ser que mudemos radicalmente de estilo de vida. Podemos melhorar bastante é o rendimento dos motores, carroçarias, etc
> Imaginem conseguir fazer 100km com 1l de gasolina...também é evolução!
> ...


Não é diabolizar é evoluir, é passar duma tecnologia arcaica cuja eficiência no melhor dos casos é de 26% para uma tecnologia que no pior dos casos tem uma eficiência de 86%. Precisamos de tecnologias eficientes e de baixas emissões agora, não é daqui a uma década. 

Peço desde já desculpa pelo offtopic.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2021 às 22:32)




----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2021 às 15:09)

Orion disse:


>



Seja qual fôr a acção humana, a balança desequilibrar-se-á repetidamente, num sentido ou noutro. As acções são encetadas sem que haja conhecimento suficientemente completo e detalhado sobre as interacções e efeitos colaterais. A complexidade do sistema planetário em todas as suas esferas ainda não é acessível ao conhecimento e monitorização, se é que alguma vez o será totalmente. As pequenas lacunas de conhecimento podem ter efeitos amplificados inesperados.
Neste momento vivemos uma experiência de acção global inédita para o planeta. O ser humano aprende mais com a experiência do que com a capacidade de previsão das consequências. A história da evolução desta espécie é uma incomensurável sequência de experiências, de aprendizagem por tentativa e erro, mas nenhuma experiência até agora punha em causa mais do que um indivíduo, grupo de indivíduos, comunidades ou regiões relativamente limitadas: as experiências agora põem em causa todas as espécies, toda a vida, todo o habitat planetário. São experiências que só podem ser tentadas uma vez ou pouquíssimas vezes, com consequências cada vez mais dilatadas ou terminalmente fatais.


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2021 às 21:27)

https://www.epa.gov/climate-change


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2021 às 14:41)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...cias/textos/Acores_alteracoes_climaticas.html


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2021 às 19:53)

*China says its sea levels have risen 3.4 mm a year from 1980-2020*

*2020 China Climate Bulletin: above normal temperature and precipitation*


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2021 às 20:24)

*Alterações climáticas podem aumentar as chuvas na Europa em 20%*

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/alteracoes-climaticas-podem-aumentar-as-chuvas-na-europa-em-20/


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2021 às 22:38)

Influência direta em quem e como comenta


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2021 às 14:47)




----------



## hurricane (9 Ago 2021 às 10:44)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...y-caused-by-human-activities-says-ipcc-report

Pois.


----------



## hurricane (9 Ago 2021 às 16:26)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...a-wildfires-reaches-north-pole-historic-first



> *Smoke from Siberia wildfires reaches north pole in historic first*



E continua!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2021 às 17:13)

*Principal corrente do oceano Atlântico pode estar próxima do limite crítico, alerta estudo*

O principal sistema de circulação de água no Atlântico meridional, ao qual pertence a corrente do Golfo, pode ter perdido estabilidade. Trata-se de um dos principais sistemas de circulação de águas do planeta e encontra-se, atualmente, no seu estado mais fraco dos últimos 1.600 mil anos. Segundo os cientistas, este fenómeno está relacionado com o aquecimento global e pode afetar o clima de várias regiões do mundo, nomeadamente diminuindo as temperaturas na Europa.


----------



## aoc36 (13 Ago 2021 às 01:17)

Anda a circular na net um mapa com as zonas que vam ficar alagadas por causa da subida das águas do mar. É possível isso acontecer já em 2030 como diz o mapa? Acho muita fruta e ah zonas que parece que o mapa peça por excesso.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2021 às 15:55)

*Touted as clean, 'blue' hydrogen may be worse than gas, coal*


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2021 às 18:07)

aoc36 disse:


> Anda a circular na net um mapa com as zonas que vam ficar alagadas por causa da subida das águas do mar. É possível isso acontecer já em 2030 como diz o mapa? Acho muita fruta e ah zonas que parece que o mapa peça por excesso.


Não me parecem minimamente realistas. Quem quiser pode "brincar" com o nível do mar aqui, mas atenção que mesmo que o gelo todo derretesse não teríamos uma subida superior a cerca de 70 m (do degelo apenas, outros fatores depois poderiam aumentar um pouco isso), e isso é um cenário catastrófico que nunca acontecerá nas nossas vidas


----------



## aoc36 (16 Ago 2021 às 15:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Não me parecem minimamente realistas. Quem quiser pode "brincar" com o nível do mar aqui, mas atenção que mesmo que o gelo todo derretesse não teríamos uma subida superior a cerca de 70 m (do degelo apenas, outros fatores depois poderiam aumentar um pouco isso), e isso é um cenário catastrófico que nunca acontecerá nas nossas vidas


bem me parecia muita coisa para muito pouco tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2021 às 22:56)

“Teremos um problema grave no que diz respeito à subida do nível do mar” diz o presidente do IPMA​








						“Teremos um problema grave no que diz respeito à subida do nível do mar” diz o presidente do IPMA
					

Inundações rápidas, ondas de calor, furacões, secas e outros fenómenos extremos vão passar a ser mais frequentes também em Portugal, na sequência do aquecimento global. Na radiografia traçada pelo presidente do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, há áreas em que ainda é possível atuar e...



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				




Bastante interessante, esta entrevista.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2021 às 16:17)

Earth is dimming due to climate change​


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2021 às 13:21)

“Abomino a expressão combater as alterações climáticas. Não vamos combater nada, temos de nos adaptar"​








						“Abomino a expressão combater as alterações climáticas. Não vamos combater nada, temos de nos adaptar"
					

A geógrafa e climatóloga Ana Monteiro considera que não devemos combater as alterações climáticas, mas sim adaptarmo-nos a elas, e que essa adaptação não passa por medidas abrangentes ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




A malta quer combater com paus e greves às aulas às 6ªs feiras, que é cool, mas depois pedem aos papás para levar-lhes à porta da escola, nos restantes dias.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Out 2021 às 22:26)

In Siberia, Giant Craters Sparked Dozens of Wild Theories About their Origins. Thawing Permafrost has Shaped the Largest of its Kind, The Batagaika Crater​


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2021 às 13:26)

China anuncia que vai aumentar produção de carvão em 6%​








						China anuncia que vai aumentar produção de carvão em 6%
					

Desde setembro, 153 minas foram autorizadas a aumentar a sua capacidade de produção em 220 milhões de toneladas por ano, o que representa um aumento de 5,7%, face à produção total da China em 2020.




					eco.sapo.pt
				





A transição energética a funcionar em pleno.


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2021 às 13:08)

Wisemaps disse:


> Ora, por aqui se vê o papel diminuto do Homem em relação à Natureza. E só estamos a falar dum vulcãozito numa ilha...



Publica aí o CO2. 

Junta esse a todos os outros.


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Nov 2021 às 14:20)

Climate Changed Abruptly at Tipping Points in Past - AIP Publishing LLC
					

Link to article: Automatic detection of abrupt transitions in paleoclimate records DOI: 10.1063/5.0062543 WASHINGTON, November 16, 2021 — Abrupt changes in ice core samples and other records […]




					publishing.aip.org


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2021 às 14:45)

Wisemaps disse:


> Climate Changed Abruptly at Tipping Points in Past - AIP Publishing LLC
> 
> 
> Link to article: Automatic detection of abrupt transitions in paleoclimate records DOI: 10.1063/5.0062543 WASHINGTON, November 16, 2021 — Abrupt changes in ice core samples and other records […]
> ...








Porque é que as alterações climáticas são problemáticas? 

Não interessa se são naturais ou não.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2021 às 15:39)

Wisemaps disse:


> Climate Changed Abruptly at Tipping Points in Past - AIP Publishing LLC
> 
> 
> Link to article: Automatic detection of abrupt transitions in paleoclimate records DOI: 10.1063/5.0062543 WASHINGTON, November 16, 2021 — Abrupt changes in ice core samples and other records […]
> ...



Falta referir a possível correlação entre essas variações abruptas e a ocorrência de fenómenos geológicos extremos.
Não havendo actualmente (últimos dois séculos, ou apenas últimos 50 anos) nenhum fenómeno geológico extremo que se possa correlacionar com a presente variação brusca da temperatura global e concentração de CO2, é óbvio que o fenómeno extremo com influência climática que resta são as emissões antropogénicas, de gases atmosféricos e também de poluentes oceânicos e alterações globais das florestas. Seja como fôr, a acção humana só está a ajudar ao desequilíbrio, mesmo que este tenha originalmente uma causa natural: está a ser a "gota" que faz transbordar o copo, a maçã que fez tombar o cesto.


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Nov 2021 às 20:13)

Krakatoa no início do século XX, o vulcão do Congo rico em CO2 e ciclos solares (CME). A ver vamos como diz o cego...


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2021 às 20:20)

Wisemaps disse:


> Krakatoa no início do século XX, o vulcão do Congo rico em CO2 e ciclos solares (CME). A ver vamos como diz o cego...



Pá...  https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...-carbon-dioxide-volcanoes-or-human-activities & https://www.usgs.gov/natural-hazards/volcano-hazards/volcanoes-can-affect-climate

SO2 vs CO2.


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2021 às 20:36)

Proposta geoengenharia para arrefecer o clima  Injeção de SO2 na alta atmosfera.

- Tº com +CO2

As consequências é que são um bocado para o imprevisíveis e/ou indesejáveis.


----------



## RP20 (18 Nov 2021 às 23:06)

Orion disse:


> Proposta geoengenharia para arrefecer o clima  Injeção de SO2 na alta atmosfera.
> 
> - Tº com +CO2
> 
> As consequências é que são um bocado para o imprevisíveis e/ou indesejáveis.


É só ver o filme ou a série Snowpiercer, acredito que seja mais ou menos aquilo que aconteceria.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2021 às 00:21)

Wisemaps disse:


> Krakatoa no início do século XX, o vulcão do Congo rico em CO2 e ciclos solares (CME). A ver vamos como diz o cego...


Números? As emissões do Krakatoa (1883, e não início do século passado) não produziram qualquer aumento de temperatura nem da concentração de CO2; produziram, sim, uma descida da temperatura. As emissões anuais presentemente de CO2 de origem antropogénica são pelo menos centenas de vezes superiores às emissões de origem vulcânica.






						Table 2 Results of CO<sub>2</sub> flux estimates from subaerial volcanoes in the period from 2005 to 2017.
					






					www.nature.com
				












						CO2 Emissions - Worldometer
					

Carbon Dioxide (CO2) Emissions from fossil fuel combustion by Country in the World, by Year, by Sector. Global share of CO2 greenhouse emissions by country




					www.worldometers.info
				












						Are Volcanoes or Humans Harder on the Atmosphere?
					

Does one major volcanic eruption generate more climate-altering gas than that produced by humans in their entire history?




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Nov 2021 às 12:53)




----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2021 às 22:34)

Wisemaps disse:


> Ver anexo 627


 Sim, a que propósito?


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2021 às 16:49)

Ancient kauri trees capture last collapse of Earth's magnetic field
					

Unleashed cosmic ray bombardment may have eaten up ozone, driving short-term climate swings




					www.science.org


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2021 às 13:42)

Oceano Ártico começou a ficar mais quente décadas antes do que estava previsto​








						Oceano Ártico começou a ficar mais quente décadas antes do que estava previsto
					

O Oceano Ártico está a ficar mais quente desde o início do século 20 - décadas antes do que os registos sugeriam - devido à água mais quente que flui para o delicado ecossistema polar do Oceano Atlântico.




					greensavers.sapo.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (1 Dez 2021 às 18:28)

http://www.cam.ac.uk/stories/arcticocean
Neste caso, os gajos do IPCC deviam rever as previsões catastróficas assim como os modelos climáticos...


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Dez 2021 às 16:15)

NASA-supported Study Confirms Strength of Southern Ocean Carbon Sink
					

Observations from research aircraft show that the Southern Ocean absorbs much more carbon from the atmosphere than it releases, confirming it is a very strong carbon sink and an important buffer for the effects of human-caused greenhouse gas emissions, according to a new, NASA-supported study.




					www.nasa.gov


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2021 às 20:31)

GSM2046 disse:


> http://www.cam.ac.uk/stories/arcticocean
> Neste caso, os gajos do IPCC deviam rever as previsões catastróficas assim como os modelos climáticos...



Do estudo... As 2 últimas frases da legenda são, parece-me, elucidativas.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2021 às 20:42)

GSM2046 disse:


> NASA-supported Study Confirms Strength of Southern Ocean Carbon Sink
> 
> 
> Observations from research aircraft show that the Southern Ocean absorbs much more carbon from the atmosphere than it releases, confirming it is a very strong carbon sink and an important buffer for the effects of human-caused greenhouse gas emissions, according to a new, NASA-supported study.
> ...



Novamente, não vejo onde está a surpresa. Do estudo:



> Once human-produced emissions of CO2 — from burning fossil fuels and other activities — enter the atmosphere, some of the gas is taken up by plants and some is absorbed into the ocean. While the overall concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere continues to increase, causing the global temperature to rise, these land and ocean “sinks” slow the effect.





> Measurements of CO2 and related properties in the ocean suggest that 40 percent of all human-produced CO2 now stored in the ocean was originally taken up by the Southern Ocean. But measuring the actual flux at the surface — the back and forth exchange of CO2 between the water and the overlying air throughout a year — has been challenging.



Leitura obrigatória  https://www.ncei.noaa.gov/news/global-ocean-absorbing-more-carbon



> The global ocean absorbed 34 billion metric tons of carbon from the burning of fossil fuels from 1994 to 2007—a fourfold increase of 2.6 billion metric tons per year when compared to the period starting from the Industrial Revolution in 1800 to 1994.



Estima-se que este ano as emissões de CO2 rondarão 33 billion metric tons...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2021 às 20:24)

Jeff Bezos vai ajudar cientistas a escurecer o Sol​








						Jeff Bezos vai ajudar cientistas a escurecer o Sol - ZAP Notícias
					

A Amazon está a colaborar com investigadores do Centro Nacional de Pesquisas Atmosféricas para descobrir uma forma de bloquear a luz solar.




					zap.aeiou.pt
				




Metam o Sol com uns óculos de sol, assim vai ser o Sol no futuro todo cool.  

Não querem adaptar-se mas sim controlar o clima, esse é o grande desafio do Homem controlar o clima e ter o clima que ele idealiza, vai dar mau resultado.


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2021 às 23:28)

Error - Cookies Turned Off
					






					agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2021 às 20:13)

JMA:


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Dez 2021 às 14:34)

A new MEPED-based Precipitating Electron data set​This study introduces an updated version of an energetic electron precipitation (EEP) data set for use in global model simulations and precipitating electron flux comparisons. EEP is important because it can cause significant chemistry changes in the middle atmosphere, especially during years of high geomagnetic activity. The EEP data set is based on the Medium Energy Proton and Electron Detector (MEPED) instruments aboard the Polar Orbiting Environmental Satellites and European Space Agency Meteorological Observational satellites.
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley...inelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2021JA029667


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Dez 2021 às 14:39)

Orbital- and Millennial-Scale Variability in Northwest African Dust Emissions Over the Past 67,000 years​Dust that is picked up by winds over North Africa and blown out into the Atlantic Ocean can tell us about climate change in the past, particularly about variations in wind strength and location, and how wet the continent was. This study uses seafloor sediments from four sites offshore of West Africa to reconstruct how much dust was blown out from North Africa over the last 67,000 years. The records show that the climate of North Africa is controlled by two major processes: changes to incoming energy from the sun on timescales of thousands of years, and the extent of cold conditions in the high latitudes of the North Atlantic region on timescales of hundreds of years.

https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2020PA004137


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2021 às 22:46)

Killer heatwaves and floods: Climate change worsened 2021 weather extremes
					

Extreme weather events in 2021 shattered records around the globe. Hundreds died in storms and heatwaves. Farmers struggled with drought, and in some cases with locust plagues. Wildfires set new records for carbon emissions, while swallowing forests, towns and homes.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Dez 2021 às 23:22)

Collapse of the mammoth-steppe in central Yukon as revealed by ancient environmental DNA​https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-021-27439-6


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Dez 2021 às 23:24)

The Geomagnetic Storm Time Response of the Mid Latitude Ionosphere During Solar Cycle 24​https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2021RS007340


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2021 às 19:37)

WMO 24266:


----------



## GSM2046 (15 Dez 2021 às 14:11)

__





						GHCN Gridded Products | National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI)
					

GHCN Monthly Global Gridded Temperature and Precipitation Products




					www.ncdc.noaa.gov


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Dez 2021 às 16:11)

Little Ice Age abruptly triggered by intrusion of Atlantic waters into the Nordic Seas


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2021 às 20:09)

http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/news/press_20211222.pdf


----------



## GSM2046 (23 Dez 2021 às 01:11)

Não deves ter lido o artigo até ao fim. O estudo reporta-se essencialmente ao período entre 1300 e 1400 (séc. XIV e XV).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2021 às 09:41)

GSM2046 disse:


> Não deves ter lido o artigo até ao fim. O estudo reporta-se essencialmente ao período entre 1300 e 1400 (séc. XIV e XV).


Toda a gente que estuda o clima sabe que já houve alterações climáticas no passado, contudo estas não são nada se compararmos com as atuais, de causa humana. A comparação do gráfico do CO2 e CH4 atmosféricos entre esses períodos e o atual dizem tudo...


----------



## GSM2046 (23 Dez 2021 às 09:57)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Toda a gente que estuda o clima sabe que já houve alterações climáticas no passado, contudo estas não são nada se compararmos com as atuais, de causa humana. A comparação do gráfico do CO2 e CH4 atmosféricos entre esses períodos e o atual dizem tudo...


You make my day!


----------



## GSM2046 (23 Dez 2021 às 10:14)

Linking Arctic variability and change with extreme winter weather in the United States


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2021 às 05:25)

Projeções das alterações climáticas até 2020: terão sido conservadoras ou alarmistas?
					

Investigadores do Centro de Estudos do Ambiente e do Mar da Universidade de Aveiro concluem que o aquecimento global futuro pode ser maior e mais grave em termos de impactos climáticos, económicos, ambientais e de saúde pública do que o previsto.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Jan 2022 às 16:01)

https://electroverse.net/mad-blizza...ithout-power-uk-set-for-blizzard-conditions/?


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2022 às 16:42)

GSM2046 disse:


> https://electroverse.net/mad-blizza...ithout-power-uk-set-for-blizzard-conditions/?
















 https://www.jma.go.jp/jma/en/NMHS/ccmr/4_Chapter1.pdf

Ainda há uns ~40 dias com Tº<0. Se houver mais água disponível...


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2022 às 16:46)

RECORD SNOW! RECORD SNOW! O SOL VAI APAGAR-SE A QUALQUER MOMENTO!  https://www.bbc.com/weather/features/55334191 (2020)






 https://www.jma.go.jp/jma/en/NMHS/ccmr/4_Chapter1.pdf


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2022 às 17:08)

> ST. PETERSBURG, December 6. /TASS/. Cold weather in the Russian city of St. Petersburg has broken a daily record set 128 years ago as temperature dropped to about minus 21 degrees Celsius (minus 5.8 degrees Fahrenheit) last night, Leading Expert at the Fobos weather center Mikhail Leus wrote on Facebook.


vs  https://meteoinfo.ru/en/climate?start=4


> Sometimes, they were recorded for several days in succession, and some of them, e.g., in Saint-Petersburg, were new absolute values ever observed in June. The thermometer readings rose above +35° and closely approached the forty-degree mark.



Resumindo, já que abordei várias vezes o portal,...



> The *COLD TIMES* are returning, the lower-latitudes are *REFREEZING*, in line with historically low solar activity, cloud-nucleating Cosmic Rays, and a meridional jet stream flow.
> 
> 
> Even our pals NASA appear to agree, with their forecast for this upcoming solar cycle _(25)_ seeing it as “the weakest of the past 200 years”:



... não me parece que seja bem o caso  https://climate.nasa.gov/climate_resources/189/graphic-temperature-vs-solar-activity/



>


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2022 às 19:49)

GSM2046 disse:


> https://electroverse.net/mad-blizza...ithout-power-uk-set-for-blizzard-conditions/?



Neve no Inverno no Japao e EUA? Essa é nova. Já a blizzard conditions para o RU é de rir. Nenhum dos modelos preve isso.


----------



## RP20 (5 Jan 2022 às 20:50)

hurricane disse:


> Neve no Inverno no Japao e EUA? Essa é nova. Já a blizzard conditions para o RU é de rir. Nenhum dos modelos preve isso.


O que o user publicou foi recordes e não propriamente se é ou não novidade nevar nessas regiões.


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Jan 2022 às 21:08)

Grande ciclone Polar a caminho da Europa Central nas próximas horas


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Jan 2022 às 21:14)

SOUTH POLE SUFFERED RECORD COLD 2021; CARS DELIVERED TO RUSSIAN PORT CAKED IN THICK ICE; LITTLE ICE AGE CONDITIONS STRIKE NORTH AMERICA–HUNDREDS STRANDED ON I-95, VIRGINIA; + SUNSPOTS FADE


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2022 às 23:06)

GSM2046 disse:


> SOUTH POLE SUFFERED RECORD COLD 2021; CARS DELIVERED TO RUSSIAN PORT CAKED IN THICK ICE; LITTLE ICE AGE CONDITIONS STRIKE NORTH AMERICA–HUNDREDS STRANDED ON I-95, VIRGINIA; + SUNSPOTS FADE



Little ice age? Por favor! Quem me dera que houvesse uma little ice age! Mas será que em 2022 ainda andam com esta propaganda do frio extremo? O aquecimento global antropogenico é real!

Esse site é um role de mentiras e desinformacao!


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2022 às 23:07)

RP20 disse:


> O que o user publicou foi recordes e não propriamente se é ou não novidade nevar nessas regiões.



Recordes de que? Os unicos recordes sao de calor!


----------



## RP20 (6 Jan 2022 às 00:42)

hurricane disse:


> Recordes de que? Os unicos recordes sao de calor!


Não, também há recordes de frio, embora menos frequente que recordes de calor.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2022 às 19:18)

Interessante e rápido vídeo, mas rigoroso, focando quase todos os aspectos no âmbito da discussão neste tópico:


Nota: interessante também que o vídeo foi realizado há mais de sete anos, e aqueles gráficos apresentados não só mantiveram a sua tendência como alguns a agravaram.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2022 às 19:46)

GSM2046 disse:


> Grande ciclone Polar a caminho da Europa Central nas próximas horas
> Ver anexo 858



Qual é a data/hora desta imagem? Sei que é de ontem à tarde mas convém sempre indicar.

Não, não vai a lado algum nem é "ciclone polar": veio de latitudes bem inferiores e vai ficar encaixado entre a Islândia e a Groenlândia.

Ver esta sequência de análises do MetOffice até hoje às 12h, prolongada com a previsão até amanhã (altura em que a depressão perde identidade).


Talvez este não seja o tópico adequado para a publicação desta imagem de satélite.


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2022 às 21:01)

RP20 disse:


> Não, também há recordes de frio, embora menos frequente que recordes de calor.


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2022 às 21:06)

http://coolwx.com/record/ (em muito local não há estações)






Dados oficiais  IM nacionais


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2022 às 21:09)

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/datatools/records


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2022 às 13:09)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...l-around-the-world-in-2021-says-climatologist



> More than 400 weather stations beat heat records in 2021​


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jan 2022 às 15:09)

Lightning in the Arctic

Another sign things are getting weird: Lightning around the North Pole increased dramatically in 2021​


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2022 às 15:14)

GSM2046 disse:


> Lightning in the Arctic
> 
> Another sign things are getting weird: Lightning around the North Pole increased dramatically in 2021​



Pois. Consequencia do aquecimento global.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2022 às 15:54)

hurricane disse:


> Pois. Consequencia do aquecimento global.





GSM2046 disse:


> Lightning in the Arctic
> ​



Interessante artigo. A Rede Global de Localização de Descargas Eléctricas ainda é muito insuficiente mas está em aumento, por isso a correlação entre o aumento de DEA's detectadas e o aumento da temperatura global não é tão simples de estabelecer.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jan 2022 às 17:33)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante artigo. A Rede Global de Localização de Descargas Eléctricas ainda é muito insuficiente mas está em aumento, por isso a correlação entre o aumento de DEA's detectadas e o aumento da temperatura global não é tão simples de estabelecer.


Bom ponto de vista!


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Jan 2022 às 19:58)

Para quem se quiser entreter ....

Mystery gamma rays could help solve age-old lightning puzzle

Do Cosmic Rays Grease Lightning?

Do cosmic rays cause lightning?

Galactic Cosmic Radiation in the Interplanetary Space Through a Modern Secular Minimum

Do cosmic ray air showers initiate lightning?: A statistical analysis of cosmic ray air showers and lightning mapping array data

Team makes breakthrough in understanding rare lightning-triggered gamma-rays


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 14:26)

Curved Trajectory Effect on Charge-Exchange Collision at Ionospheric Temperatures


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2022 às 16:06)




----------



## GSM2046 (13 Jan 2022 às 23:24)

A regime shift in seasonal total Antarctic sea ice extent in the twentieth century


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2022 às 21:21)

“Mais pessoas é a última coisa de que este planeta precisa”: os homens que fazem vasectomias para “salvar o mundo”​








						“Mais pessoas é a última coisa de que este planeta precisa”: os homens que fazem vasectomias para “salvar o mundo”
					

Com a crise climática a tornar-se, cada vez mais, urgente, há mais homens jovens e sem filhos a tomar a decisão de serem esterilizados por motivos ambientais. ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




Vai ser muito interessante assistir ao drama, horror e tragédia desta seita de malucos...


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2022 às 21:21)

UAH, UAH... UAH?


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2022 às 21:46)

Orion disse:


> UAH, UAH... UAH?


UAH?
*U*niversity of *A*labama in* H*untsville


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2022 às 21:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> UAH?
> *U*niversity of *A*labama in* H*untsville



Tentativa falhada de ironia...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2022 às 22:04)

Orion disse:


> Tentativa falhada de ironia...


 Ufa!
Agora sabemos para onde vão os nossos impostos...


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Jan 2022 às 18:53)

Influence of the Magnetic Field Strength and Solar Activity on the Thermospheric Zonal Wind


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Mar 2022 às 13:54)

Possibility for strong northern hemisphere high-latitude cooling under negative emissions


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Mar 2022 às 14:20)




----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2022 às 18:59)

Artigo muito interessante de ler e perceber a causa desta anomalia









						Antarctic Sea Ice Extent Set an All-time Record Low at the End of the Austral Summer with a Marked Negative Anomaly after a Season Dominated by Föhn Events.
					

A warm summer in Antarctica and several strong föhn wind events smashed the Antarctic sea ice extent setting an all-time record low in 44 years of satellite observations. It is impressive to witness this frozen ocean melting down, and for the first time since satellite measurement began in 1979...




					www.severe-weather.eu


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Mar 2022 às 20:57)

Tree-rings reveal two strong solar proton events in 7176 and 5259 BCE


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2022 às 17:45)

Pressa de substituir petróleo e gás russos pode precipitar aquecimento global, avisa Guterres​








						Pressa de substituir petróleo e gás russos pode precipitar aquecimento global, avisa Guterres
					

“Isto é loucura. A dependência de combustíveis fósseis é uma destruição mutuamente assegurada”, alertou Guterres.




					eco.sapo.pt
				




Pede a demissão que a ONU é um pântano.


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Abr 2022 às 23:43)

Solar energy explains fast yearly retreat of Antarctica's sea ice


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2022 às 03:42)

GSM2046 disse:


> Solar energy explains fast yearly retreat of Antarctica's sea ice



Neste estudo apenas explicam a diferença de velocidade entre o aumento e a diminuição anuais da cobertura de gelo do oceano antártico. *Não se trata da explicação de alguma consequência atribuída ao aquecimento global.* No artigo é referido que no ciclo anual da variação do gelo oceânico na Antártida, a diminuição é mais rápida do que o aumento, e que isso se deve à insolação no verão austral (uma consequência que devia ser lógica). Lança depois a interrogação sobre o facto de esta diferença de velocidade não acontecer no gelo do Ártico.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2022 às 01:22)

IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




"Foi aprovado por 195 países, no dia 4 de abril de 2022, o Relatório para Decisores do Grupo de Trabalho (WG) III, do Painel Intergovernamental da ONU para as Alterações Climáticas (IPCC), com o título "Alterações Climáticas 2022: Mitigação das Alterações Climáticas.

Este é o 3º Relatório do Sexto Relatório de Avaliação do IPCC (AR6), que será concluído este ano, depois da aprovação dos dois relatórios dos WG I e WG II, respetivamente, Base Cientifica das Alterações Climáticas e Impactos, Adaptação e Vulnerabilidade.

Neste Resumo foram identificados caminhos para manter o aquecimento global em 1,5°C, entre outros limites de temperatura e avaliada a viabilidade, eficácia e os benefícios de diferentes estratégias de mitigação.

Indicamos algumas das principais conclusões:



As emissões globais de GEE continuaram a aumentar no período 2010-2019, mas para limitar o aquecimento a 1,5°C, é necessário limitar o crescimento em 2025
Não deverá haver novas infraestruturas baseadas em combustíveis fósseis;
Existem opções em todos os setores para reduzir pelo menos metade das emissões até 2030;
Mudanças de comportamento e estilo de vida têm um papel fundamental na mitigação das alterações climáticas;
A evidência é clara: a hora de agir é agora. Temos de reduzir em metade as emissões até 2030.

É evidente que manter o aumento da temperatura global em 1,5°C ainda é  possível, mas apenas se agirmos imediatamente. Será necessário atingir o  pico das emissões de Gazes com Efeito de Estufa (GEE) até 2025, reduzir  essas emissões em metade até 2030, atingir o zero líquido até meados do  século e, ao mesmo tempo, assegurar uma transição justa e equitativa.  Com riscos crescentes de secas, inundações, incêndios florestais e  outros efeitos adversos das alterações climáticas, esses são prazos que  não se podem ignorar."



			https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Relatorio_IPCC_Noticia_Completa.pdf
		


Página internet








						Climate Change 2022: Mitigation of Climate Change
					

Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change Working Group III contribution to the Sixth Assessment Report




					www.ipcc.ch
				






			https://report.ipcc.ch/ar6wg3/pdf/IPCC_AR6_WGIII_SummaryForPolicymakers.pdf
		


PDF de 2913 páginas: https://report.ipcc.ch/ar6wg3/pdf/IPCC_AR6_WGIII_FinalDraft_FullReport.pdf


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Abr 2022 às 10:01)

StormRic disse:


> Neste estudo apenas explicam a diferença de velocidade entre o aumento e a diminuição anuais da cobertura de gelo do oceano antártico. *Não se trata da explicação de alguma consequência atribuída ao aquecimento global.* No artigo é referido que no ciclo anual da variação do gelo oceânico na Antártida, a diminuição é mais rápida do que o aumento, e que isso se deve à insolação no verão austral (uma consequência que devia ser lógica). Lança depois a interrogação sobre o facto de esta diferença de velocidade não acontecer no gelo do Ártico.


Ora aí está. Quando se afirma que o gelo diminui na Antártida devido ao AG está errado. Pelos vistos é a insolação solar....


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2022 às 15:07)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ora aí está. Quando se afirma que o gelo diminui na Antártida devido ao AG está errado. Pelos vistos é a insolação solar....



??? Será que me expliquei mal? O artigo fala da velocidade a que a cobertura de gelo aumenta e diminui no ciclo anual. Não está a referir-se à variação ao longo dos anos. Toma apenas um único ano e observando que durante esse único ano a diminuição aquando do Verão austral processa-se a uma velocidade maior do que o aumento invernal. A curva de variação da área coberta de gelo é mais inclinada no Verão do que no Inverno austrais. E compara com o que se observa no gelo do Ártico, em que a velocidade de aumento é igual ou até maior do que a velocidade de diminuição. Sublinho novamente, não está a referir-se à variação da cobertura média ao longo das décadas, séculos, etc.


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2022 às 15:57)

Do artigo:



> "I think because we usually expect Antarctic sea ice to be puzzling, previous studies assumed that the rapid seasonal retreat of Antarctic sea ice was also unexpected—in contrast to the Arctic, where the seasons of ice advance and retreat are more similar," Roach said.



De facto, a redução é agressiva:











A circulação antártica é muito mais 'simples/fechada' (mas ao mesmo tempo complexa):



> "Our results show that the seasonal cycle in Antarctic sea ice can be explained using very simple physics. In terms of the seasonal cycle, Antarctic sea ice is behaving as we should expect, and it is the Arctic seasonal cycle that is more mysterious."


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2022 às 16:07)

Supostamente o mínimo solar ocorreu em Dez 2019. 

Ainda à espera da tal mini-era do gelo para fazer bonecos de neve na avenida...


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Abr 2022 às 20:10)

GOCE reveals what’s going on deep below Antarctica


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 21:47)

GSM2046 disse:


> GOCE reveals what’s going on deep below Antarctica
> 
> Ver anexo 1452



Penso que esta última conclusão é importante, no sentido de que se o volume de gelo é calculado pela altitude da calote, a quantidade da perda da massa de gelo pode estar a ser subavaliada, pois à medida que há perda do peso da massa de gelo, a crusta sólida eleva-se e com ela a própria calote de gelo.

"ESA’s Roger Haagmans noted, “These are important findings also in the context of understanding sea-level change as a consequence of ice loss from Antarctica. When ice mass is lost, the solid Earth rebounds and this effect needs to be accounted for in ice volume changes. This can be better determined once the structure and composition of the Earth interior are better understood.”"


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 04:26)

Dia da Terra: Pare, ouça e comece a agir
					






					www.publico.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2022 às 17:10)

Irlanda do Norte deve perder 1 milhão de ovelhas e gado bovino para cumprir metas climáticas​








						Irlanda do Norte deve perder 1 milhão de ovelhas e gado bovino para cumprir metas climáticas - Agroportal
					

O primeiro ato climático da Assembleia da Irlanda do Norte vai exigir que o setor agrícola alcance emissões líquidas de carbono zero e que reduza as emissões de metano em 50%, até 2050. A Irlanda do Norte vai precisar de perder mais de um milhão de ovelhas e gado bovino para alcançar as novas...




					www.agroportal.pt
				




Tudo vale para cumprir as metas climáticas, mesmo sacrificando animais, os próximos anos/décadas vão destruir muita coisa em prol das ditas metas climáticas, só com um único objectivo salvar o homem e nada mais...


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2022 às 17:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> só com um único objectivo salvar o homem e nada mais...



Pelo contrário...

E mais.

Sabes quantos animais são diariamente 'sacrificados' para consumo humano? Bem mais que 1 milhão.

Menos reprodução = menor número


----------



## RP20 (28 Abr 2022 às 23:00)

Orion disse:


> Pelo contrário...
> 
> E mais.
> 
> ...


Muitas espécies existem apenas e só porque os humanos se alimentam delas. Sem o consumo humano simplesmente não existiam.


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2022 às 01:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tudo vale para cumprir as metas climáticas, mesmo sacrificando animais, os próximos anos/décadas vão destruir muita coisa em prol das ditas metas climáticas, só com um único objectivo salvar o homem e nada mais...



Não percebi esta frase. Como assim "sacrificados"? O que vai ser feito é simplesmente não criar mais animais ao ritmo a que é presentemente feito. Sacrificados já são sempre, uma vez que praticamente todos os animais da pecuária são mortos ainda na sua juventude. Os efectivos das espécies artificialmente selecionadas e modificadas pela humanidade, para seu consumo, são imensamente superiores aos efectivos naturais das espécies originais. Sacrifício é a existência dos indivíduos destas espécies, que em nada segue a evolução natural de uma espécie. As espécies exploradas na pecuária são na verdade autênticas quimeras, já quase nada têm a ver com as espécies originais que foram manipuladas ao longo de milénios e muito mais profundamente no último século.


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2022 às 03:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Irlanda do Norte deve perder 1 milhão de ovelhas e gado bovino para cumprir metas climáticas​
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Biodiversity
					

Explore the diversity of wildlife across the planet. What are species threatened with? What can we do to prevent biodiversity loss?




					ourworldindata.org
				




Deveria ser óbvio que o declínio geral e global das espécies de mamíferos está relacionado com o crescimento das espécies manipuladas para consumo humano (pecuária), por uma elementar questão de espaço e de recursos usados. Estas espécies de consumo são na verdade pouquíssimas e são mais um dos produtos desnaturados, algo que nunca existiu na Natureza antes de os humanos começarem a sua intervenção generalizada nos sistemas biológicos globais.


----------



## hurricane (29 Abr 2022 às 09:27)

StormRic disse:


> Biodiversity
> 
> 
> Explore the diversity of wildlife across the planet. What are species threatened with? What can we do to prevent biodiversity loss?
> ...



É triste isto. Eu proprio sinto-me culpado pelo facto de ser humano. Mas tambem nao vejo grandes solucoes :/


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2022 às 10:47)

hurricane disse:


> É triste isto. Eu proprio sinto-me culpado pelo facto de ser humano. Mas tambem nao vejo grandes solucoes :/


Deixar de comer/reduzir bastante o consumo de carne de vaca parece-me um bom princípio, desde que não se aumente o consumo de outras carnes "mais poluentes"... 

Mas é claro que o principal problema é a espécie humana, que continua a crescer de uma forma completamente descontrolada e ninguém parece estar com muita vontade de "meter o dedo nessa ferida"...


----------



## nbairro (29 Abr 2022 às 15:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Deixar de comer/reduzir bastante o consumo de carne de vaca parece-me um bom princípio, desde que não se aumente o consumo de outras carnes "mais poluentes"...
> 
> Mas é claro que o principal problema é a espécie humana, que continua a crescer de uma forma completamente descontrolada e ninguém parece estar com muita vontade de "meter o dedo nessa ferida"...



Guerra nuclear pode dar uma ajuda imensa na redução de população humana... just saying.


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2022 às 03:50)

nbairro disse:


> Guerra nuclear pode dar uma ajuda imensa na redução de população humana... just saying.


Pois, mas nesse caso o habitat global não morre da doença mas morre da cura.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2022 às 13:58)

Boa tarde.

Os níveis de poluição tiveram uma redução apreciável no grande confinamento inicial covid-19.
O gado bovino-ovino-caprino era o mesmo pré-confinamento.
Como ficamos? Afinal o problema reside mesmo onde?

Outro dado curioso: o total de gado bovino era substancialmente maior em 1800 do que na actualidade na América do Norte. A extinção em massa (quase concretizada até início do séc XX)  trouxe o bisonte para uns 4 milhões de exemplares - após medidas de protecção de meras centenas restantes, bem diferente dos cerca de 30 milhões de há 200 anos. Se juntarmos o gado bovino actual não chegam perto desses valores de outrora.

Em relação à Antártida o gelo marítimo está em acentuada redução, embora a recuperação no inverno seja notável.
Já a calota polar apresenta, segundo alguns estudos, um aumento da precipitação e consequentemente do gelo acumulado no planalto central. Ao que parece também a velocidade de deslocamento do gelo aumentou - será precipitada pelo degelo no rebordo do continente austral?

Na minha simplória visão do tema, a redução do consumo de carne só será boa para o planeta se por via dessa opção milhares de milhões morrerem de fome...não se me afigura sensato correr esse risco, muito por conta de opções ideológicas absurdas que políticos e activistas vão forçando, muitas das vezes assentes em falsos pressupostos.


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2022 às 19:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Os níveis de poluição tiveram uma redução apreciável no grande confinamento inicial covid-19.
> O gado bovino-ovino-caprino era o mesmo pré-confinamento.
> ...



Carne é alimento de 'rico'. Sempre foi e continua a ser (porque há muito mais mundo que o 'ocidente').

A massificação do gado interessa porque ocorre globalmente. Quando cortas a Amazónia, ou qualquer outra floresta, para a criação de gado, o assunto assume outros contornos.

O gado industrial está sujeito a condições muito diferentes dos animais selvagens. Secas e doenças têm um impacto muito menor. Os animais também estão muito mais protegidos da sua própria poluição e são ativamente modificados para serem muito maiores do que eram há algumas décadas.

Contextualização da medida e respetivo impacto no regime alimentar pessoal são 2 coisas muito diferentes.

Obviamente que o gado seria apenas mais uma medida.

Pura coincidência  https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...-burps-major-methane-source-space-2022-04-30/


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2022 às 19:52)

Interessante artigo sobre o cientista e sobre o deserto do Sahara:









						José Pinto Peixoto e a água do Sara
					

As reservas de água existentes sob as areias do Sara foram previstas a partir da observação do movimento do vapor de água na atmosfera por pioneiros como José Pinto Peixoto. Aquele que é um dos maiores sistemas de águas subterrâneas do mundo está em




					www.publico.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (1 Mai 2022 às 02:37)

E sabem onde se localiza o maior aquífero subterrâneo da Península Ibérica?


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Mai 2022 às 00:31)

GSM2046 disse:


> E sabem onde se localiza o maior aquífero subterrâneo da Península Ibérica?


Então ainda não descobriram?


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2022 às 20:33)

https://www.noaa.gov/news-release/increase-in-atmospheric-methane-set-another-record-during-2021


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2022 às 00:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Outro dado curioso: o total de gado bovino era substancialmente maior em 1800 do que na actualidade na América do Norte. A extinção em massa (quase concretizada até início do séc XX) trouxe o bisonte para uns 4 milhões de exemplares - após medidas de protecção de meras centenas restantes, bem diferente dos cerca de 30 milhões de há 200 anos. Se juntarmos o gado bovino actual não chegam perto desses valores de outrora.











						Total number of cattle and calves in the U.S. 2022 | Statista
					

How many cows are in the U.S.?  The United States is home to approximately 93.8 million cattle and calves as of 2021, staying fairly consistent with the 2020 value.




					www.statista.com
				















						Top 10 States With The Most Cattle
					

Texas has the most cattle in the United States followed by Nebraska & Kansas.



					www.beef2live.com


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2022 às 15:24)




----------



## GSM2046 (13 Mai 2022 às 15:21)

Use of ‘too hot’ climate models exaggerates impacts of global warming U.N. report authors say researchers


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Mai 2022 às 17:52)

Contrasting State-Dependent Effects of Natural Forcing on Global and Local Climate Variability


----------



## Toby (23 Mai 2022 às 06:38)

Bom dia,

O Árctico há 103 anos e hoje. Foto tirada durante um teste de abrigo meteorológico, incluindo Barani e Comet.


----------



## GSM2046 (26 Mai 2022 às 12:03)

Giant Magnetic Waves Have Been Discovered Oscillating Around Earth's Core


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Mai 2022 às 13:28)

Understanding Sea Surface Temperature Cooling in the Central-East Pacific Sector of the Southern Ocean During 1982–2020

Warming-to-Cooling Reversal of Overflow-Derived Water Masses in the Irminger Sea During 2002–2021

Wild animals evolving much faster than previously thought

Statistical associations between geomagnetic activity, solar wind, solar proton events, and winter NAO and AO indices

Tsunami threats are greatly underestimated in current models, new research shows


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jun 2022 às 23:07)

Low-Level Marine Tropical Clouds in Six CMIP6 Models Are Too Few, Too Bright but Also Too Compact and Too Homogeneous


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2022 às 03:17)

Os Alpes estão a ficar menos brancos e mais verdes
					

A perda de neve nos Alpes já é detectável a partir do espaço e há cada vez mais vegetação em altitudes mais elevadas, o que pode deixar em risco as espécies alpinas.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Jun 2022 às 21:33)

New, extremely reactive chemical discovered in the atmosphere


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jun 2022 às 15:26)

Solar and geomagnetic activity reduces pulmonary function and enhances particulate pollution effects


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Jun 2022 às 14:08)

Monitoring Changing Waters using the the Gulf of Maine Atlantic Time Series (GNATS)


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Jun 2022 às 13:16)

Hydroclimate variability was the main control on fire activity in northern Africa over the last 50,000 years


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Jun 2022 às 12:57)

Global changes in water vapor 1979-2020


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2022 às 15:38)

https://phys.org/news/2022-06-trees-pastures-climate-consequences.html


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2022 às 16:01)

Biogas and biomethane supply chains leak twice as much methane as first thought
					

A new Imperial analysis has found that biogas and biomethane, while more climate friendly, leak more than twice as much methane as previously thought.




					phys.org


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2022 às 20:01)

Subida do nível médio da água na Ria Formosa afetará 2200 pessoas em 2055​








						Subida do nível médio da água na Ria Formosa afetará 2200 pessoas em 2055
					

3,6 km2, em 2055, e 4,4 km2, até 2100, de zonas urbanas da Ria Formosa serão alagadas



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				





«Praça do Comércio, Algés e Vila Franca de Xira debaixo de água? Marginal da Figueira da Foz alagada? Aveiro, Troia e todo o litoral algarvio submersos? É um exagero», conclui a UA.

A malta queria ver tudo alagado...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2022 às 23:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> «Praça do Comércio, Algés e Vila Franca de Xira debaixo de água? Marginal da Figueira da Foz alagada? Aveiro, Troia e todo o litoral algarvio submersos? É um exagero», conclui a UA.



O problema nem é bem as ruas ficarem alagadas. O verdadeiro desafio vai ser reconstruir todo o sistema de esgotos pluviais e domésticos que foram concebidos para um certo nível médio terminal. Aí, basta uma ligeira subida de poucos decímetros para ter de reconfigurar todo o sistema. Há ainda outros problemas que vão surgir a par da escassez de água nos aquíferos subterrâneos devido a um uso cada vez maior dos recursos hídricos: à medida que os níveis freáticos descem, os aquíferos das zonas baixas litorais são preenchidos com água do mar e esse preenchimento vai ser ajudado pela própria subida do nível do mar. Esse problema já existe e, aliás, sempre existiu, por exemplo nas zonas baixas do litoral algarvio. A proliferação de poços não é, como se possa pensar, um sinónimo de abundância de águas subterrâneas, mas sim a procura de aquíferos com nível suficiente e, sobretudo, não contaminados pela água do mar.


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jul 2022 às 21:50)

Novel NASA Instrument Sets Sights on Earth-bound Solar Radiation


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 01:50)

Surpreendente, ou talvez não, a subida das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas neste século (2000-2020) em comparação com a evolução ao longo do último século e meio (1870-2020), com destaque para os mares das costas europeias (Atlântico Norte, Mar do Norte, Mar Báltico, Mar Negro, Mar Mediterrâneo).





__





						European sea surface temperature
					






					www.eea.europa.eu


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 19:26)

frederico disse:


> El anticiclón de las Azores se expande a un nivel sin precedentes en 1.200 años y fomenta la sequía ibérica
> 
> 
> Un estudio asegura que los cambios en el tamaño e intensidad del influyente sistema de presiones continuarán a lo largo de este siglo debido al calentamiento global
> ...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jul 2022 às 19:38)




----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2022 às 20:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


>


Pois, para além dos bloqueios no inverno cada vez mais recorrentes, penso que não é muito comum o anticiclone ter um núcleo de 1040hpa várias vezes em pleno verão, tal como tem acontecido até ao momento. Está claramente cada vez mais forte, o que é preocupante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2022 às 20:46)

StormRic disse:


> Surpreendente, ou talvez não, a subida das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas neste século (2000-2020) em comparação com a evolução ao longo do último século e meio (1870-2020), com destaque para os mares das costas europeias (Atlântico Norte, Mar do Norte, Mar Báltico, Mar Negro, Mar Mediterrâneo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os mares pela sua baixa profundidade e área, têm um efeito dominó. O Báltico está cada vez pior de ano para ano, as anomalias estão sempre +6ºC. Isto porque no Inverno as temperaturas já não descem a valores normais, logo no Verão disparam ainda mais... e vai continuar assim. O degelo no golfo de Bótnia ainda agora aconteceu e já há registos de 24ºC perto do circulo polar.

Exemplo desta estação a latitude 65ºNorte! Garantidamente a água mais quente perto de qualquer pólo terrestre. 






Os nórdicos cada vez vão menos precisar de fazer turismo a Sul, os mares deles estão cada vez mais próprios para turismo...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2022 às 21:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os mares pela sua baixa profundidade e área, têm um efeito dominó. O Báltico está cada vez pior de ano para ano, as anomalias estão sempre +6ºC. Isto porque no Inverno as temperaturas já não descem a valores normais, logo no Verão disparam ainda mais... e vai continuar assim. O degelo no golfo de Bótnia ainda agora aconteceu e já há registos de 24ºC perto do circulo polar.
> 
> Exemplo desta estação a latitude 65ºNorte! Garantidamente a água mais quente perto de qualquer pólo terrestre.
> 
> ...


Por falar em degelo, nesta imagem da anomalia da temperatura da água do mar que o @StormRic publicou no seguimento Europa, existe uma significativa anomalia negativa ao largo da Gronelândia. Será efeito do degelo?





Sem dúvida que os mares do norte têm temperaturas cada vez melhores que Portugal. Nortada vai haver sempre e a tendência penso que seja também para ser cada vez mais intensa devido ao facto de a temperatura no interior da Península ser cada vez mais alta, aumentando o contraste. E claro, o Anticiclone cada vez mais forte, também potencia o fenómeno.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 21:45)

joralentejano disse:


> existe uma significativa anomalia negativa ao largo da Gronelândia. Será efeito do degelo?



Boa pergunta! Poderá resultar, pela entrada costeira dos materiais desprendidos, de um upwelling das águas profundas mais frias ou directamente pelo contacto? E numa faixa contígua e paralela à costa observa-se uma anomalia contrária, positiva, mas essa pode ser devida à sinóptica corrente com circulação de Sul. 











A nível global a situação presente das anomalias é esta, e provavelmente o AA está ancorado naquela extensa anomalia negativa do Atlântico Norte:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2022 às 23:07)

StormRic disse:


> Boa pergunta! Poderá resultar, pela entrada costeira dos materiais desprendidos, de um upwelling das águas profundas mais frias ou directamente pelo contacto? E numa faixa contígua e paralela à costa observa-se uma anomalia contrária, positiva, mas essa pode ser devida à sinóptica corrente com circulação de Sul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acredito que seja! Quando vi o mapa, foi uma das coisas que me despertou logo à atenção e pensei que poderia ser influência desse fenómeno. Mas pronto, não sou muito entendido no assunto e pode ser uma situação provocada por outro fenómeno que se desconheça. 

A anomalia presente ao longo do Atlântico na região dos Açores também não é favorável ao enfraquecimento do anticiclone. Vamos ver o que acontece até ao final do verão. 
De notar também que o núcleo do anticiclone nos próximos dias irá localizar-se a Norte dos Açores onde a anomalia negativa é mais significativa. Já vejo anomalia negativa nessa zona há alguns anos…


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Jul 2022 às 20:09)

Talvez sejam efeitos do enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo naquelas latitudes...

Meanwhile...
Every airport and port must close for climate – academics


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2022 às 23:59)

GSM2046 disse:


> Talvez sejam efeitos do enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo naquelas latitudes...
> 
> Meanwhile...
> Every airport and port must close for climate – academics


Epá. Não consegui ler tudo.
Académicos, teóricos, fundamentalistas...Não!
Não pude ler mais, emissões zero é teoria do impossível.

Um mundo global que regride, porque não dão resposta para isso, acaba com as trocas comerciais\aviação civil entre continentes Europa-América.

Mas pronto, mais um exercício de "catedráticos" tão em voga, gente que vive num mundo à parte e que acha que uma maçã nasce debaixo de uma qualquer pedra que levantem.


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jul 2022 às 14:14)

Arctic temperatures are increasing four times faster than global warming


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Jul 2022 às 10:55)

NEW TROPICS OZONE HOLE IS 7 TIMES BIGGER THAN ANTARCTIC HOLE, STUDY SAYS


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 02:42)

Menciona as mortes em Portugal devido ao calor.









						'Climate change affects everyone': Europe battles wildfires in intense heat
					

Authorities across southern Europe battled to control huge wildfires in countries including Spain, Greece and France, with hundreds of deaths blamed on soaring temperatures.




					www.reuters.com
				




'Climate change affects everyone': Europe battles wildfires in intense heat​
By Guillermo Martinez


Summary

Climate scientists say heatwaves more frequent and more intense
Hundreds of deaths attributed to the heat in Portugal
Britain braced for hottest day on record
Temperatures reached 45.7C in Spain in recent days
JERTE, Spain July 17 (Reuters) - Authorities across southern Europe battled on Sunday to control huge wildfires in countries including Spain, Greece and France, with hundreds of deaths blamed on soaring temperatures that scientists say are consistent with climate change.

In Spain, helicopters dropped water on the flames as heat above 40 Celsius (104 Fahrenheit) and often mountainous terrain made the job harder for firefighters.

Shocked residents watching thick plumes of smoke rising above the central western Jerte valley said the heat was making their previously green and cool home more like Spain's semi-arid south.

"Climate change affects everyone," said resident Miguel Angel Tamayo.

A study published in June in the journal 'Environmental Research: Climate' concluded it was highly probable that climate change was making heatwaves worse.  read more 

More than 1,000 deaths have been attributed to the nearly week-long heatwave in Portugal and Spain so far. Temperatures in Spain have reached as high as 45.7C (114F).

Spain's weather agency issued temperature warnings for Sunday, with highs of 42 Celsius (108 Fahrenheit) forecast in Aragon, Navarra and La Rioja, in the north. It said the heatwave would end on Monday, but warned temperatures would remain "abnormally high".

Fires were raging in several other regions including Castille and Leon in central Spain and Galicia in the north on Sunday afternoon. Firefighters stabilised a blaze in Mijas, in Malaga province, and said evacuated people could return home.

British pensioners William and Ellen McCurdy had fled for safety with other evacuees in a local sport centre from their home on Saturday as the fire approached.

"It was very fast .... I didn’t take it too seriously. I thought they had it under control and I was quite surprised when it seemed to be moving in our direction," William, 68, told Reuters.

In France, wildfires have now spread over 11,000 hectares (27,000 acres) in the southwestern region of Gironde, and more than 14,000 people have been evacuated, regional authorities said on Sunday afternoon.













5/22
A firefighting truck works to contain a fire near Louchats, as wildfires continue to spread in the Gironde region of southwestern France, July 17, 2022. REUTERS/Sarah Meyssonnier

More than 1,200 firefighters were trying to control the blazes, the authorities said in a statement.

France issued red alerts, the highest possible, for several regions, with residents urged "to be extremely vigilant".

In Italy, where smaller fires have blazed in recent days, forecasters expect temperatures above 40C in several regions in coming days.

Similar temperatures were recorded in Portugal on Sunday and are forecast in Britain on Monday and Tuesday, in what would top its previous official record of 38.7C (102F) set in Cambridge in 2019.

Britain's national weather forecaster issued its first red "extreme heat" warning for parts of England. Rail passengers were advised to only travel if absolutely necessary and to expect widespread delays and cancellations.

DROUGHT IN PORTUGAL​

By Saturday, there were 360 heat-related deaths in Spain, according to figures from the Carlos III Health Institute.

Portugal was grappling with extreme drought even before the recent heatwave, according to data from the national meteorological institute. Some 96% of the mainland was already suffering severe or extreme drought at the end of June.

Emergency and Civil Protection Authority Commander Andre Fernandes urged people to take care not to ignite new fires in such bone-dry conditions.

In Greece the fire brigade said on Saturday 71 blazes had broken out within a 24-hour period.

Reporting by Guillermo Martinez, Layli Foroudi, Sergio Goncalves, Jessica Jones, Renee Maltezou, Jon Nazca and Mariano Valladolid Writing by Raissa Kasolowsky, Frances Kerry and Frank Jack Daniel Editing by Mark Potter, Philippa Fletcher and Gareth Jones


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 03:46)

Warming rivers threaten France's already tight power supply
					

High water temperatures threaten to reduce France's already unusually low nuclear output, piling more pressure on operator EDF at a time when half its reactors are offline due to maintenance and corrosion issues.




					www.reuters.com
				




"
Warming rivers threaten France's already tight power supply​
By Forrest Crellin





Steam rises from a cooling tower of the Electricite de France (EDF) nuclear power plant in Dampierre-en-Burly, France October 12, 2021. REUTERS/Benoit Tessier


PARIS, July 15 (Reuters) - High water temperatures threaten to reduce France's already unusually low nuclear output, piling more pressure on operator EDF (EDF.PA) at a time when half its reactors are offline due to maintenance and corrosion issues.
The valley between the Rhone and Garrone rivers has reached sweltering temperatures in recent days which are expected to hit around 40 degrees Celsius on Friday and remain above seasonal levels through early next week.

That is a problem because river water is often used to cool reactors before being returned at a higher temperature. Reactor production is limited during times of high heat to prevent the hot water re-entering rivers from damaging wildlife.
EDF has announced production restrictions at the Tricastin plant on the Rhone from July 16, the Blayais plant at the mouth of the Garrone from July 17, the Saint Alban plant on the Rhone from July 17, and the Bugey plant on the Rhone from July 19.

An extension of a recent output cut at the Golfech plant on the Garrone is also possible, Refinitiv analyst Nathalie Gerl said, adding data showed restrictions continued for several weeks during a similar powerful heatwave in 2018.
On Friday, French energy regulator ASN announced some modifications at the plants to guarantee a minimum power production level.
EDF has already been forced to cut planned output several times this year because of a host of problems at its reactors - and expects an 18.5 billion euros ($18.6 billion) hit to its 2022 core earnings because of production losses.

The French government is due to announce details of its plan to nationalise the indebted group, in which the state already owns 84%, by Tuesday.
The maximum river temperature before restrictions kick in at the Bugey plant is 26 degrees Celsius, while that at the Golfech, Tricastin and St. Alban plants is 28C, and Blayais is 30C.
Current nuclear availability is the lowest for at least four years because of corrosion problems and extended maintenance schedules at half of EDF's 56 reactors.
That means France is importing power at a time it would normally be exporting it and EDF is buying electricity at high market prices, just as Europe is scrambling to find alternative energy supplies to Russia.
Things could get worse in the winter, unless EDF can restore full production - though Refinitiv forecasts at this stage point to a rebound to more normal output levels in coming months.
The current rising temperatures are also causing demand for air conditioning to increase, which could add to the stress on the grid.
"Supply will get particularly tight next week with demand about 6 GWh/h above normal on Monday and Tuesday," Gerl said.
France is already importing quite heavily, from countries such as Spain, Switzerland, Germany and Britain. But exports to Italy could drop as a result, she added.
The power mix in France is diverse, with around 32% of production from wind, solar and hydro, grid operator RTE data show, so power production depends more on sun intensity and wind speeds than moderate temperatures.
However, rising river temperatures can have a knock-on effect as some coal-to-power stations also need cooling water from rivers and rely on rainfall or snowmelt to support river levels and allow unhindered coal barge transport.
If the amount of river water that can be used is limited to protect wildlife that can also curb vital water supply to coal stations and reduce production times and capacities.
The same goes for run-of-river hydroelectric power plants.
Low water levels after recent dry weather continue to prevent cargo vessels from sailing fully loaded on the Rhine in Germany, traders said.
EDF said on Friday high temperatures were unlikely to affect the performance of its British reactors."
Reporting by Forrest Crellin Additional reporting by Vera Eckert Editing by Silvia Aloisi and Mark Potter


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jul 2022 às 20:14)

Espero que, ao menos, tenham batido recordes. De outra forma, que desperdício...


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Jul 2022 às 23:14)




----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2022 às 23:45)

Mapa de anomalias, não de valores reais de temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2022 às 01:43)

Dan disse:


> Mapa de anomalias, não de valores reais de temperatura.



Exacto. Não é por aquele mapa que se pode deduzir estar a Europa mais quente do que África (que região de África?).
No entanto, aquela zona de grande anomalia negativa pode significar realmente valores inferiores aos extremos que se estão a registar na Europa ocidental.



GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 1887



O meu espanto é tão sómente para essa área limitada na África ocidental, restringindo-se ao Mali, Mauritânia e Senegal, maioritariamente desértica, de estepe ou sub-estepe.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Jul 2022 às 10:09)

StormRic disse:


> O meu espanto é tão sómente para essa área limitada na África ocidental, restringindo-se ao Mali, Mauritânia e Senegal, maioritariamente desértica, de estepe ou sub-estepe.


Parece-me ter haver com uma posição anormalmente a norte da zona de convergência intertropical, também o sul da Península Árabe e o Paquistão têm tido mais convecção do que o normal.


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2022 às 10:35)

vs






Se não querem ver a base de dados japonesa gerida por um norte-americano...  https://climatlas.com/temperature/jra55_temperature.php

... podem sempre aprender russo (parte do anti-ocidente) para chegar às mesmas conclusões...  http://climatechange.igce.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=34&Itemid=55&lang=ru







Mínimo solar (+ La Niña prolongado) e o mundo ainda quente/a aquecer. 

Então? Para quando a tal mini-era glaciar?


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2022 às 10:58)

Orion disse:


> ... podem sempre aprender russo (parte do anti-ocidente) para chegar às mesmas conclusões... - http://climatechange.igce.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=34&Itemid=55&lang=ru



MaS fAz -45º eM yAkUtsK


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2022 às 18:17)

Há 7000 anos atrás, os cereais da Rússia e da Ucrânia não alimentavam parte do mundo. Em geral, comia-se o que havia nas redondezas. Pela lógica, cada um que se desenrasque (o mesmo pode ser aplicado a todas as exportações russas).

Há 7000 anos a população mundial era de... poucas dezenas de milhões. Contínuas comparações com as exigências de ~8.000.000.000 (grande parte deles com estilo de vida inferior ao 'ocidental') continuam a transcender-me. Pior aqui, quando são acompanhadas de (pseudo-)superioridade intelectual.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jul 2022 às 22:44)

Cabe ressalvar que, se houver realmente uma transição energética eficaz para fontes mais amigas do ambiente (nuclear, renováveis...), as petro-economias que não diversificarem a sua atividade económica essencialmente deixarão de existir ou entrarão em bancarrota. A Rússia é uma dessas economias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2022 às 03:03)

Acho importante realçar algum texto e imagens do artigo que saiu na Nature e que já foi falado aqui. 

- A expansão do AA no Inverno irá criar cada vez mais bloqueios da zonal norte atlântica. No período 1980-2005, houve *6,4 Invernos *com uma área de AA extrema, contra o período desde 1850, em que a média é de *2,6 Invernos a cada 25 anos*.






- O AA da era industrial comporta-se de forma diferente da sua era pré-industrial, sendo *a área deste maior na era industrial* e também com *mais eventos de área extrema*. É observável que os eventos extremos nos últimos séculos se *devem à emissão de gases com efeito de estufa* (GHG).











- O aumento do nº de casos de AA de área extrema é refletida na precipitação, principalmente na costa oeste da Peninsula Ibérica, com *-35,3 mm/mês de chuva*.






- A expansão da área do AA é consistente com uma *NAO positiva nas últimas décadas*, que também tem como consequência um menor bloqueio do lado ocidental do Atlântico Norte, maiores condições de seca na Europa Ocidental e a redução da camada de gelo do Árctico.

Para concluir: Estas descobertas têm implicações importantes para as mudanças projetadas no hidroclima do Mediterrâneo Ocidental ao longo do século XXI, *sendo que um aquecimento adicional vai provavelmente refletir-se em mudanças nas características extremas do AA*, como mostrado aqui ao longo dos séculos passados, e *riscos climáticos futuros impostos aos setores agrícolas produtivos, como viticultura e olival,* em toda a Península Ibérica.
_______________________

A ciência continua a alertar-nos do que está acontecer e como VAI piorar, se o aquecimento continuar. E nós, Portugal e Espanha, levamos a medalha de ouro dos países mais afetados da Europa. É fácil perder a esperança, por muito que nós consigamos eliminar prontamente as emissões, a atmosfera não olha para países...


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2022 às 10:16)




----------



## GSM2046 (26 Jul 2022 às 13:24)

Greenland ice core record of last glacial dust sources and atmospheric circulation


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2022 às 15:11)

Tal como seria de esperar:

"Os glaciares dos Alpes podem estar a perder as maiores quantidades de cobertura em pelo menos 60 anos. O território foi assolado por duas grandes ondas de calor. “*Estamos a ver no presente indicadores que os nossos modelos só previam para daqui a algumas décadas*”, referem os cientistas"









						Glaciares nos Alpes desaparecem a ritmo recorde após ondas de calor
					

Os glaciares dos Alpes podem estar a perder as maiores quantidades de cobertura em pelo menos 60 anos. O território foi assolado por duas grandes ondas de calor. “Estamos a ver no presente indicadores que os nossos modelos só previam para daqui a al




					www.publico.pt
				





Para evitar a tradução , é preferível ler o artigo original da Reuters:









						Exclusive: Glaciers vanishing at record rate in Alps following heatwaves
					

From the way 45-year-old Swiss glaciologist Andreas Linsbauer bounds over icy crevasses, you would never guess he was carrying 10 kg of steel equipment needed to chart the decline of Switzerland's glaciers.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2022 às 14:35)

Ondas de calor marinhas no Mediterrâneo estão a pôr em risco a biodiversidade
					

Investigação reuniu trabalho de dezenas de cientistas que trabalham em 11 países, incluindo Portugal. A sucessão frequente das ondas de calor não permite a recuperação das comunidades de corais e esponjas.




					www.publico.pt
				




Anomalias brutais no Mediterrâneo Central e Ocidental: > 5ºC em algumas zonas, especialmente no Mar da Ligúria (golfo de Génova) e Tirreno. As zonas que se aproximam e também influenciam mais os Alpes






Em certos locais a temperatura superficial da água chega aos 30ºC, mais 10ºC do que na costa Oeste da Península Ibérica:


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jul 2022 às 16:20)

​




__





						“Uma ameaça sem precedentes para a saúde”: ondas de calor marinhas provocaram “mortalidade em massa” no mar Mediterrâneo
					





					www.msn.com
				




Estudo realizado entre 2015 e 2019.

Agora imaginem as consequências com a atual temperatura de 30º que se está a registar em grandes áreas do Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Iceberg (29 Jul 2022 às 11:28)

IPMA. "Temos de estar preparados para fenómenos como um furacão"


----------



## StormRic (29 Jul 2022 às 15:11)

Alguns artigos interessantes:









						Crise climática tornou a onda de calor do Reino Unido 10 vezes mais provável
					

Para determinar como as alterações climáticas influenciaram as probabilidades da vaga de calor de Julho no Reino Unido, 21 cientistas climáticos realizaram uma análise do evento utilizando dados meteorológicos e simulações computadorizadas para comp




					www.publico.pt
				












						Crise climática está a fazer de 2022 um ano de calor e inundações
					

Cientistas analisaram os eventos climáticos das últimas duas décadas. Os resultados reiteram o que já sabíamos: a crise do clima está a mudar o planeta para pior. Mas ainda falta compreender melhor como estas mudanças influenciam a seca e os incêndi




					www.publico.pt
				












						Explicador: como as alterações climáticas provocam ondas de calor e incêndios florestais
					

Ondas de calor brutais estão a atacar tanto a Europa como os Estados Unidos esta semana, e prevê-se que arrastem também um calor abrasador em grande parte da China até finais de Agosto.




					www.publico.pt
				




Esta é de 2019:








						Onda de calor em Julho na Europa foi agravada por alterações climáticas
					

A Organização Meteorológica Mundial disse que Julho de 2019 igualou, se é que não ultrapassou, o mês mais quente a nível mundial de que há registo – e que foi Julho de 2016.




					www.publico.pt
				




2021:








						2021 trouxe uma onda de fenómenos climáticos extremos. O pior ainda está para vir, dizem os cientistas
					

Os eventos extremos causados pelas alterações climáticas estão a aumentar e é cada vez mais evidente que as razões estão associadas à actividade humana. “Estamos a concentrar energia suficiente para que os eventos que sempre tivemos sejam ainda mais




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2022 às 17:01)




----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2022 às 17:09)

Orion disse:


>



Dois efeitos positivos, portanto: baixa as temperaturas e diminui a população humana mundial. Resta saber o efeito nas outras espécies, na biodiversidade.

Falta nesse gráfico a quantificação da emissão de aerosóis.


----------



## hurricane (30 Jul 2022 às 22:28)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...tdown-inevitable-heatwaves-global-catastrophe


----------



## tonítruo (30 Jul 2022 às 22:40)

Iceberg disse:


> IPMA. "Temos de estar preparados para fenómenos como um furacão"


Acho que um furacão seria a única forma de fazer chover no Algarve, durante Julho e Agosto...


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2022 às 22:43)

tonítruo disse:


> Acho que um furacão seria a única forma de fazer chover no Algarve, durante Julho e Agosto...



Para lá se vai...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2022 às 22:50)

tonítruo disse:


> Acho que um furacão seria a única forma de fazer chover no Algarve, durante Julho e Agosto...


É mais provável entre Setembro a Novembro dado a zona aonde se formam. Não esqueças duma coisa, a seca acabou em 2005 no Sul, graças ao furacão Vince que passou ao largo do Algarve, ele abriu as portas para as depressões tanto que o Outubro de 2005 foi extremamente chuvoso por cá.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Jul 2022 às 22:51)

StormRic disse:


> Para lá se vai...


Mas seria assim tão mau?
Obviamente que um furacão com categoria superior a 1 é extremamente improvável (se não completamente impossível) devido à temperatura do mar ser demasiado fria. No fundo apenas teríamos vento forte e bastante chuva, imagino que melhoraria a situação de seca, agora é saber quanto era o estrago provocado pelo vento...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jul 2022 às 23:51)

tonítruo disse:


> Mas seria assim tão mau?
> Obviamente que um furacão com categoria superior a 1 é extremamente improvável (se não completamente impossível) devido à temperatura do mar ser demasiado fria. No fundo apenas teríamos vento forte e bastante chuva, imagino que melhoraria a situação de seca, agora é saber quanto era o estrago provocado pelo vento...


Depende da situação: a Leslie só não trouxe muita precipitação por entrar em Portugal já em fase de transição rápida (_sting jet_) para um sistema extratropical, no entanto chegou a atingir o território ainda em categoria 1. Se tivesse atingido zonas mais a sul, como Lisboa ou a costa alentejana, teria sido bem pior... Com as alterações climáticas, qualquer tipo de eventos que antes se consideravam impossíveis entretanto já não são para descartar, incluindo furacões com categoria superior a 1 a atingir território continental! 

Basta ver o histórico dos últimos anos, em que tivemos vários extremos deste género que antigamente eram bem raros:
2017 - furacão Ophelia (Açores) - categoria 3;
2018 - furacão Leslie (Madeira/Portugal Continental) - categoria 1;
2019 - furacão Lorenzo (Açores) - categoria 4;
2020 - tempestades tropicais Alpa (Portugal Continental) e Teta (Madeira), em setembro e novembro.

E sim, furacões com categoria superior a 1 não são para menosprezar e geralmente causam bastantes estragos - basta ver o que aconteceu na Ilha das Flores em 2019 com a passagem do furacão Lorenzo...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2022 às 02:20)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Depende da situação: a Leslie só não trouxe muita precipitação por entrar em Portugal já em fase de transição rápida (_sting jet_) para um sistema extratropical, no entanto chegou a atingir o território ainda em categoria 1. Se tivesse atingido zonas mais a sul, como Lisboa ou a costa alentejana, teria sido bem pior... Com as alterações climáticas, qualquer tipo de eventos que antes se consideravam impossíveis entretanto já não são para descartar, incluindo furacões com categoria superior a 1 a atingir território continental!
> 
> Basta ver o histórico dos últimos anos, em que tivemos vários extremos deste género que antigamente eram bem raros:
> 2017 - furacão Ophelia (Açores) - categoria 3;
> ...


A Leslie, no Alentejo, até deu origem a bastante precipitação devido a uma linha de instabilidade que se intensificou já em terra. Até esse dia, não tinha chovido nada de jeito, mas depois outubro acabou por ficar acima da média porque a Leslie abriu caminho a alguma instabilidade.
Claro que não desejo minimamente a passagem de um furacão por cá para nos tirar da seca, mas a possibilidade de aparecerem é cada vez maior.
Não sei se a tempestade Bárbara, que ocorreu em outubro de 2020, teve algumas caraterísticas tropicais, mas deu origem a um acumulado diário impensável em Portalegre. Aliás, muitas zonas do Alentejo superaram os 100mm. As secas são cada vez mais severas, mas os acumulados, em algumas situações também.  Se essa situação não tivesse acontecido após um período mais seco, teriam havido imensos problemas. Mesmo assim, houve derrocadas e enxurradas. A partir dessa altura, o outono foi bastante generoso.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 14:44)

Ondas de calor serão mais frequentes e intensas pelo menos até 2060
					

O secretário-geral da Organização Meteorológica Mundial, Petteri Taalas, deixa um alerta: este tipo de ondas de calor “serão normais e, inclusive, mais fortes”.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 03:12)

2022: Verão a escaldar na Europa
					

Anomalias globais da temperatura da Terra: nos últimos 40 anos as anomalias anuais, foram sempre superiores à média do século XX




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Iceberg (2 Ago 2022 às 11:11)

Estamos a emitir 200 vezes mais CO2 que as grandes erupções que varreram a vida do planeta
					

O alerta vem de um estudo científico feito às erupções supervulcânicas de Kerguelen, no Índico.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2022 às 04:49)

Cenários de catástrofe mundial climática estão a ser ignorados, avisam cientistas
					

Artigo lança uma proposta à comunidade científica para estudar os piores cenários causados pelas alterações climáticas e, assim, evitar o risco de sermos “dolorosamente surpreendidos”.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2022 às 19:41)

https://chinadialogue.net/en/digest/china-blue-book-highlights-increasing-climate-impacts/


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2022 às 04:28)

Satellite imagery shows Antarctic ice shelf crumbling faster than thought
					

Antarctica's coastal glaciers are shedding icebergs more rapidly than nature can replenish the crumbling ice.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Ago 2022 às 00:13)

Record Death Valley flooding ‘a once-in-1,000-year event’


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2022 às 13:08)

'Há 65 milhões de anos houve uma extinção em massa'

'Há 700 milhões de anos a Terra era mais quente'

Vou cunhar a 'síndrome da salvação tecnológica'. Havemos de arranjar tecnologia que nos salve da devastação ambiental, mesmo apesar de essa não ser (nem nunca ter sido) uma particularidade humana. Confunde-se tecnologia que melhora a qualidade/longevidade de vida com minimização do impacto ambiental  https://www.ft.com/content/7beef24f-29a2-4683-8b30-b076528416c1



> Stuart Crow, chair of Lake Resources, said western companies and governments had failed to build adequate supply chains for lithium, making the sudden boom in electric vehicle manufacturing unsustainable. “There simply isn’t going to be enough lithium on the face of the planet, regardless of who expands and who delivers, it just won’t be there,” he said. “The carmakers are starting to sense that maybe the battery makers aren’t going to be able to deliver.”


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Ago 2022 às 18:53)

Simulating Palaeolithic Human Dispersal Using Human Existence Potential and Constrained Random Walk Model


----------



## clone (19 Ago 2022 às 23:56)




----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2022 às 13:48)

Mapa do Algarve e Andaluzia mostra cidades que podem ficar submersas já em 2050​




__





						Mapa do Algarve e Andaluzia mostra cidades que podem ficar submersas já em 2050 - Postal do Algarve
					

O cenário não é muito otimista e os alertas são quase como um ultimato: é mesmo necessária e urgente a mudança.




					postal.pt


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 18:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mapa do Algarve e Andaluzia mostra cidades que podem ficar submersas já em 2050​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conclusões óbvias que se podem tirar de qualquer mapa topográfico em grande escala. Quanto à data, 2050, é subjectiva e talvez seja em pior cenário, mas não é possível ter certezas algumas no estado actual de conhecimentos, especialmente a nível de todos os efeitos de retroalimentação positiva.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 05:19)

Calor causa perda de gelo “sem precedentes” em Svalbard, na Noruega
					

Ao longo deste Verão, a diferença entre a acumulação e a perda de gelo em Svalbard chegou aos 400 milímetros negativos. É um número “cerca de cinco vezes maior do que os valores de referência”, alerta o programa europeu Copérnico.




					www.publico.pt
				












						O Árctico aqueceu quatro vezes mais depressa do que o resto do planeta nos últimos 40 anos
					

Estudo finlandês avalia o real impacto do fenómeno denominado “amplificação do Árctico”. Nos arquipélagos de Svalbard e Novaya Zemlya é onde o aquecimento terá sido maior, ao ritmo de 1,25 graus Celsius por década.




					www.publico.pt
				












						A cidade mais a norte do mundo está na linha da frente das alterações climáticas
					

O arquipélago de Svalbard, na Noruega, fica a pouco mais de mil quilómetros do Pólo Norte e tem sofrido com o aquecimento global e o degelo.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## clone (24 Ago 2022 às 16:15)




----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2022 às 22:08)

https://edo.jrc.ec.europa.eu/gdo/php/index.php?id=2001  https://edo.jrc.ec.europa.eu/documents/news/GDO-EDODroughtNews202208_Europe.pdf (p. 16)

Título certo: A seca 'poderá' prolongar-se até novembro.

Nada de fatalismos. Previsões sazonais para as estações de transição por vezes são uma valente trampa.

Basta um rio atmosférico para haverem inundações catastróficas no noroeste, por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2022 às 04:52)

Orion disse:


> Nada de fatalismos. Previsões sazonais para as estações de transição por vezes são uma valente trampa.



A probabilidade desta previsão até Novembro é então normalmente baixa?
Este cenário põe de fora, claramente, o noroeste e grande parte do litoral oeste, mas as Beiras interiores e Alentejo estendo-se às bacias do Sado e baixo Tejo têm um sinal de aviso de condições de seca muito invulgares. Esperemos que esta previsão seja realmente uma "trampa", mas como é que passa um sinal vermelho deste calibre, tão isolado no contexto do resto da Europa? Não deveria haver um certo cuidado com a emissão de uma previsão que antecipa uma situação nada menos do que catastrófica para a agricultura destas zonas? Se isto for levado a sério, pode gerar o pânico e encorajar decisões dramáticas no sector agrícola destas regiões.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2022 às 14:27)

StormRic disse:


> Não deveria haver um certo cuidado com a emissão de uma previsão que antecipa uma situação nada menos do que catastrófica para a agricultura destas zonas?



Dizem o que o modelo indica. Jul vs Ago / Determinística & Probabilística













----


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2022 às 10:32)




----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 15:36)

Orion disse:


>



Apesar do rendimento inferior, continuando nesta via do eléctrico só com a opção das baterias de sódio, mais limitadoras da autonomia.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 06:08)

A Rússia está a queimar o gás destinado à Europa: um “desastre ambiental”
					

Perante uma Europa a braços com uma crise energética e a subida dos preços do gás e combustível, a Rússia queima, por dia, dez milhões de euros em gás. Investigadores alertam para “desastre ambiental”.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Interglacial (1 Set 2022 às 23:55)

Gronelândia com acumulação de gelo acima da média.




__





						Surface Conditions: Polar Portal
					






					polarportal.dk


----------



## tonítruo (2 Set 2022 às 00:58)

Interglacial disse:


> Gronelândia com acumulação de gelo acima da média.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É bastante interessante como o acumulado de Setembro a Maio é mais ou menos igual em todos os meses, quer isto dizer que a intensidade e frequência das depressões que afetam a Gronelândia (e consequentemente a quantidade de queda de neve) é idêntica durante esse período?


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2022 às 02:49)

Interglacial disse:


> Gronelândia com acumulação de gelo acima da média.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Convém ler esta parte da introdução: "Precipitation increases the mass of the ice sheet, whilst greater warmth leads to melting, which causes it to lose mass. The term surface mass balance is used to describe the isolated gain and loss of mass of the surface of the ice sheet – *excluding the mass that is lost when glaciers calve off icebergs and melt as they come into contact with warm seawater*."

O que eu concluo: como resultado da maior precipitação sobre a Gronelândia, houve aumento da espessura da camada superficial. Mas isso não significa que seja certo ter havido um aumento total da massa de gelo sobre a ilha, pois não está contabilizada a perda de gelo periférica dos glaciares.


----------



## tonítruo (2 Set 2022 às 14:57)

StormRic disse:


> Convém ler esta parte da introdução: "Precipitation increases the mass of the ice sheet, whilst greater warmth leads to melting, which causes it to lose mass. The term surface mass balance is used to describe the isolated gain and loss of mass of the surface of the ice sheet – *excluding the mass that is lost when glaciers calve off icebergs and melt as they come into contact with warm seawater*."
> 
> O que eu concluo: como resultado da maior precipitação sobre a Gronelândia, houve aumento da espessura da camada superficial. Mas isso não significa que seja certo ter havido um aumento total da massa de gelo sobre a ilha, pois não está contabilizada a perda de gelo periférica dos glaciares.


Verdade, mas o @Interglacial não disse que a massa aumentou, disse apenas que acumulou acima da média o que não implica que a massa tenha aumentado (pelo menos é o que interpreto disso)...


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Set 2022 às 19:45)

Past rapid warmings as a constraint on greenhouse-gas climate feedbacks


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2022 às 02:58)

GSM2046 disse:


> Past rapid warmings as a constraint on greenhouse-gas climate feedbacks



Acerca da aceitação de conclusões de artigos como este, cuja análise ultrapassa os conhecimentos da maior parte, atrevo-me a dizer, dos membros deste fórum, entre os quais eu me incluo, deve acrescentar-se um resumo suficientemente sucinto. Também convém, além do resumo, referir que estes artigos passaram por uma revisão de pares (quatro neste caso) e por vezes a leitura dessas revisões são mais esclarecedoras do que a leitura exaustiva do próprio artigo.


			https://static-content.springer.com/esm/art%3A10.1038%2Fs43247-022-00536-0/MediaObjects/43247_2022_536_MOESM1_ESM.pdf


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 19:20)

Interessante artigo sobre um dos maiores glaciares da Antártida que conjuntamente com outros próximos pode produzir, e tem certamente produzido ao longo de séculos ou até milénios da história, variações do nível do mar derivadas dos seus avanços e recuos. Os recuos "naturais" no passado terão em alguns casos atingido o dobro da velocidade actual de recuo medida nas últimas décadas, atribuída ao efeito do aquecimento global em curso.









						Glaciar da Antárctida pode recuar ao dobro da velocidade actual
					

Nos últimos dois séculos, o glaciar Thwaites teve momentos em que recuou a uma grande velocidade, segundo observações feitas no local.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2022 às 20:22)

> The average ethanol plant chuffed out 1,187 metric tons of carbon emissions per million gallons of fuel capacity in 2020, the latest year data is available. The average oil refinery, by contrast, produced 533 metric tons of carbon.



 https://www.reuters.com/business/su...-pollute-more-than-oil-refineries-2022-09-08/


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2022 às 16:45)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2022/09/220912152903.htm


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 18:35)

Orion disse:


> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2022/09/220912152903.htm



Bastante inesperada esta baixa da razão valor nutritivo/peso-tamanho com o aumento da concentração de CO2, mas a  explicação faz sentido.
Não sei se poderá haver alguma relação, mas por mera experiência de observação costumo notar que em certas frutíferas as árvores de menor porte têm uma densidade de frutos maior.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2022 às 22:13)

Derretimento bastante significativo no manto de gelo da Gronelândia no início de setembro. Situação bastante atípica para esta altura, principalmente devido à sua magnitude.


Anomalia positiva bastante importante:


Atlântico Norte a bater recordes de temperatura da água. É impressionante a magnitude das anomalias positivas:


----------



## tonítruo (14 Set 2022 às 22:03)

StormRic disse:


> Expliquei-me mal e a frase foi entendida com a lógica invertida.
> O que eu quis dizer é: as alterações climáticas são caracterizadas por eventos extremos, e que podem ocorrer nos dois sentidos. Isto é, tanto podem ocorrer eventos extremos de calor como frio; excesso de precipitação ou seca, etc. Não são os eventos extremos individuais que permitem provar as alterações climáticas e acrescentei que já não está em causa procurar provas a favor ou contra.
> Por exemplo, eventos extremos que pela estatística climatológica tinham períodos de retorno de 100 anos, podem passar a ter períodos de retorno de 10 anos ou menos.


Mas certamente os eventos extremos de frio devem-se tornar mais raros, não?


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 05:28)

tonítruo disse:


> Mas certamente os eventos extremos de frio devem-se tornar mais raros, não?



Boa pergunta. Mas na minha opinião, talvez não. Apenas por comparação com o aumento da frequência dos eventos extremos de calor possam parecer mais raros. A permuta de massas de ar polar e tropical tende a intensificar-se. Certas regiões podem sofrer vagas de frio extremas.


----------



## tonítruo (15 Set 2022 às 12:08)

StormRic disse:


> A permuta de massas de ar polar e tropical tende a intensificar-se. Certas regiões podem sofrer vagas de frio extremas.


Isso tem haver com o enfraquecimento da corrente de jato, levando a que certos padrões meteorológicos se prolonguem?
Mas mesmo assim quando dizemos frio "extremo" estaríamos a falar no sentido da duração, não propriamente nos valores em si.


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2022 às 16:34)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2022/09/220915104736.htm


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 17:19)

Orion disse:


> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2022/09/220915104736.htm



Quase sem perceber nada das implicações, intuitivamente só me faz pensar que a primeira consequência seria o aumento do gradiente térmico entre os pólos e os trópicos, com resultados imprevisíveis mas tendencialmente violentos para as latitudes temperadas.


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Set 2022 às 18:20)

Relationship between sunspot number and seasonal rainfall over Kerala using wavelet analysis

The Influence of Solar Activity on Snow Cover over the Qinghai–Tibet Plateau and Its Mechanism Analysis

Measurements of size and electrical charges carried by precipitation particles during RELAMPAGO field campaign


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 02:56)

GSM2046 disse:


> Measurements of size and electrical charges carried by precipitation particles during RELAMPAGO field campaign



Interessante artigo!

Os outros dois artigos requerem leitura mais demorada...


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 14:43)

https://phys.org/news/2022-09-climate-clouded-scientific-biases.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2022 às 19:43)

A perda de gelo no Ártico causará fenómenos El Niño mais fortes e mais frequentes, alertam cientistas​








						A perda de gelo no Ártico causará fenómenos El Niño mais fortes e mais frequentes, alertam cientistas
					

O El Niño é um fenómeno climático que se caracteriza pelo “aquecimento anómalo das águas superficiais do setor centro-leste do Oceano Pacífico, predominantemente na sua faixa equatorial”, explica o Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera (IPMA). Dessa forma, causa períodos seca ou muito secos...




					greensavers.sapo.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Out 2022 às 18:28)

The last 12,000 years show a more complex climate history than previously thought

Key breakthrough links changes in length-of-day with climate prediction

Multiple carbon cycle mechanisms associated with the glaciation of Marine Isotope Stage 4

Geomagnetic field shielding over the last one hundred thousand years


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Out 2022 às 14:45)

A Middle Pleistocene Glaciation Record from Lacustrine Sediments in the Western Tibetan Plateau and Discussion on Climate Change


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Out 2022 às 16:51)

Forests Reacting Slower Than Models Predict


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Out 2022 às 15:15)

Tese interessante!

A Statistical Modelling Approach Evaluating Explosive Volcanism as a Trigger of Millennial-Scale Climate Change


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 19:34)

GSM2046 disse:


> Tese interessante!
> 
> A Statistical Modelling Approach Evaluating Explosive Volcanism as a Trigger of Millennial-Scale Climate Change



Sem dúvida.

"
Finally, the finding that atmospheric CO2 concentrations modulated climatic baseline
conditions and abrupt climate change recovery rates in the statistical model indicates the
crucial importance of reducing anthropogenic CO2 emissions. The exponential relationship
between atmospheric CO2 concentration and millennial-scale climate change GRR (Section
2.1.3) indicates how important low atmospheric CO2 concentration may be for reducing the
longevity of millennial-scale climate change events, especially after an extremely
perturbing large magnitude eruption; reducing atmospheric CO2 concentration is likely one
of the few ways humans can mitigate the severity of abrupt climate change effectively. "

A lista de referências  e o apêndice com a lista de erupções também interessantes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2022 às 20:14)

Ativistas climáticos atiram puré de batata e destroem quadro de Monet avaliado em 110 milhões de euros​








						Ativistas climáticos atiram puré de batata e destroem quadro de Monet avaliado em 110 milhões de euros
					

O protesto ocorreu este domingo, 23 de outubro, e foi uma forma de chamar à atenção para as alterações climáticas. Mas não teve propriamente um grande apoio popular....




					magg.sapo.pt
				




Ser ativista climático será que é destruir património, obras de arte e afins, isto não passa duma seita de selvagens.


----------



## hurricane (23 Out 2022 às 20:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ativistas climáticos atiram puré de batata e destroem quadro de Monet avaliado em 110 milhões de euros​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O titulo da noticia é falso. A pintura estava protegida por vidro e o diretor do museu confirmou que nao existe dano no quadro. Em todo o caso, este tipo de actos é lamentável.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Out 2022 às 21:04)

hurricane disse:


> O titulo da noticia é falso. A pintura estava protegida por vidro e o diretor do museu confirmou que nao existe dano no quadro. Em todo o caso, este tipo de actos é lamentável.


Eu tenho dificuldade em ser condescendente com quem faz estas coisas, até porque acho que acabam por repelir quem está na dúvida sobre tomar medidas ou não


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2022 às 18:27)

Aileen Getty, a herdeira do petróleo por trás dos ativistas que vandalizam obras de arte​








						Aileen Getty, a herdeira do petróleo por trás dos ativistas que vandalizam obras de arte
					

Herdeira de uma das maiores empresas de petróleo, Aileen Getty é um dos nomes que financia os grupos de ativistas ambientais responsáveis por vandalizar obras de arte.




					www.dn.pt
				




Afinal, os activistas só agem por dinheiro.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 04:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aileen Getty, a herdeira do petróleo por trás dos ativistas que vandalizam obras de arte​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"






 "


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 04:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal, os activistas só agem por dinheiro.


Não é "só", é "alguns também", não te iludas.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 16:31)




----------



## GSM2046 (2 Nov 2022 às 15:59)

Solar Forcing Asian Monsoon:
Centennial-Scale Climatic Oscillations during the Dansgaard–Oeschger 14 Revealed by Stalagmite Isotopic Records from Shouyuangong Cave, Southern China

Higher Detail on Solar Forcing of TEC:
Variations of ionospheric TEC due to coronal mass ejections and geomagnetic storm over New Zealand

Dansgaard-Oeschger Events Study:
Sea ice fluctuations in the Baffin Bay and the Labrador Sea during glacial abrupt climate changes


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 16:40)

"
2022-11-03 (IPMA)

Foi publicado recentemente um artigo científico com co-autoria de técnicos do IPMA sob o título *"Climate Change and the Increase of Extreme Events in Azores"*.

Como é referido no Abstract "A nossa atmosfera já não é a mesma: desde setembro de 2016 que a concentração de fundo do CO2 na atmosfera dos Açores tem sido sempre superior a 400 ppm(v). Os resultados das recentes previsões de vários modelos climáticos, indicando o aumento da temperatura do ar e a diminuição da quantidade de precipitação, são também claros em relação ao aumento de eventos extremos na região dos Açores. Por exemplo e, no cenário mais pessimista do forçamento radiativo, estima-se até ao final de 2100 o aumento dos períodos de seca em 4,8 dias/ano, dos eventos de precipitação forte em 1.4 dias/por ano e do número de noites tropicais em cerca de 101 noites/ano.

Este resultado pode ser explicado pela intensificação do anticiclone subtropical do Atlântico Norte na região dos Açores, especialmente a oeste das Ilhas Britânicas. Neste trabalho apresentam-se as tendências da temperatura do ar e da precipitação com base nas reanálises do projeto ERA5, bem como as projeções e variações para o final do século; foram ainda analisadas as projeções para alguns extremos climatológicos e estimadas as variações para o final do século com referência ao período mais recente."

Os autores do artigo são Fernanda R. S. Carvalho (IPMA), Maria G. Meirelles, Diamantino V. Henriques (IPMA), Patrícia V. Navarro (IPMA) e Helena C. Vasconcelos; este encontra-se inserido no "Handbook of Human and Planetary Health", editado pela Springer.

Para aceder ao artigo poderá entrar em contacto com a Biblioteca do IPMA: info@ipma.pt "






						IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2022 às 17:25)

StormRic disse:


> Os autores do artigo são Fernanda R. S. Carvalho (IPMA), Maria G. Meirelles, Diamantino V. Henriques (IPMA), Patrícia V. Navarro (IPMA) e Helena C. Vasconcelos; este encontra-se inserido no "Handbook of Human and Planetary Health", editado pela Springer.



29.95 euros...



StormRic disse:


> Para aceder ao artigo poderá entrar em contacto com a Biblioteca do IPMA: info@ipma.pt "



... ou então de borla, sem contacto.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 03:37)

Orion disse:


> ... ou então de borla, sem contacto.


Tás a estragar o negócio à editora...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2022 às 14:29)

Anos entre 2015 e 2022 poderão vir a ser os mais quentes de sempre jamais registados​








						Anos entre 2015 e 2022 poderão vir a ser os mais quentes de sempre jamais registados
					

Se as projeções para este ano se confirmarem, os oito anos de 2015 a 2022 serão os mais quentes jamais registados, alertou hoje a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) num ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Nov 2022 às 14:53)

Geomagnetic Extinction: A Paramount Science Disagreement


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Nov 2022 às 12:44)

De-Urbanization of Surface Temperatures with the Landsat-Based “Built-Up” Dataset

Global Biosphere March 2017 - Feb 2022


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2022 às 14:26)

https://phys.org/news/2022-11-earth-sun-distance-seasons-equatorial-pacific.html


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2022 às 19:49)

Ice core evidence for major volcanic eruptions at the onset of Dansgaard–Oeschger warming events


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Nov 2022 às 16:34)

Climate models fail to capture strengthening wintertime North Atlantic jet and impacts on Europe


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2022 às 19:22)

Marcha pelo clima. Manifestantes invadem Ordem dos Contabilistas, onde está o ministro da Economia​








						Marcha pelo clima. Manifestantes invadiram Ordem dos Contabilistas, onde estava o ministro da Economia
					

Vários manifestantes que participavam na Marcha pelo Clima, que decorre este sábado, em Lisboa, invadiram a Ordem dos Contabilistas Certificados (OCC).




					24.sapo.pt
				




Marcha pelo clima. Solidária com ativistas, Catarina Martins sublinha que demissão de ministro não resolve problema​








						Marcha pelo clima. Solidária com ativistas, Catarina Martins sublinha que demissão de ministro não resolve problema
					

A coordenadora do Bloco de Esquerda, Catarina Martins, mostrou-se hoje solidária com a manifestação contra o clima, mas considera que a demissão do ministro da Economia, pedida pelos ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




Já agora, Catarina aonde está a democracia quando a grande maioria dos estudantes não pode frequentar as aulas, porque um bando de activistas bloqueou as escolas e a ida ás aulas, ou a democracia só serve quando te dá jeito.

Quando o protesto mete partidos políticos e ainda mais o BE está tudo dito.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2022 às 23:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Marcha pelo clima. Manifestantes invadem Ordem dos Contabilistas, onde está o ministro da Economia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Há uma falta de pontaria nos alvos escolhidos pelas manifestações que até leva a pensar estarem os organizadores "do outro lado".


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2022 às 23:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Marcha pelo clima. Manifestantes invadem Ordem dos Contabilistas, onde está o ministro da Economia​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não sou a favor disto, mas ainda não consegui perceber o porquê de o principal "alvo" destas manifestações ser o ministro da economia quando o ministro do ambiente e da ação climática é o Duarte Cordeiro. Para mim, sem dúvida que o clima é uma preocupação, mas não defendo que isto vá lá com invasões aos locais onde estão os ministros, seja qual for.
Em relação ao BE, é mais do mesmo. A verdade é que falar é fácil, mas fazer é mais complicado. Basta olhar para o facto de as centrais a carvão terem sido encerradas. Como consequência, temos tido barragens pelo "osso", o que também coloca em causa o ecossistema das mesmas e isso também deve ser uma preocupação.
Acho bem que apostem nas energias renováveis, mas temos de estar preparados para isso. Fecharem as centrais a carvão só para parecer bem sem estarmos preparados para enfrentar as adversidades do nosso clima, não é uma boa opção. Logo a seguir ao seu encerramento, o país foi colocado à prova com a seca. Não é um caminho fácil e mesmo que Portugal contribua de forma significativa para enfrentar as alterações climáticas, se os outros países não fizeram o mesmo, continuaremos na mesma e a Península Ibérica continuará a ser dos locais do planeta que mais irá sofrer com isso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2022 às 00:31)

Cada vez estou mais convencido de que Portugal deveria ter uma central nuclear. Seria uma maravilha se fosse na Barragem da Marateca, perto da Soalheira - a central ficaria permanentemente a cheirar a queijo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2022 às 17:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sou a favor disto, mas ainda não consegui perceber o porquê de o principal "alvo" destas manifestações ser o ministro da economia quando o ministro do ambiente e da ação climática é o Duarte Cordeiro. Para mim, sem dúvida que o clima é uma preocupação, mas não defendo que isto vá lá com invasões aos locais onde estão os ministros, seja qual for.
> Em relação ao BE, é mais do mesmo. A verdade é que falar é fácil, mas fazer é mais complicado. Basta olhar para o facto de as centrais a carvão terem sido encerradas. Como consequência, temos tido barragens pelo "osso", o que também coloca em causa o ecossistema das mesmas e isso também deve ser uma preocupação.
> Acho bem que apostem nas energias renováveis, mas temos de estar preparados para isso. Fecharem as centrais a carvão só para parecer bem sem estarmos preparados para enfrentar as adversidades do nosso clima, não é uma boa opção. Logo a seguir ao seu encerramento, o país foi colocado à prova com a seca. *Não é um caminho fácil e mesmo que Portugal contribua de forma significativa para enfrentar as alterações climáticas, se os outros países não fizeram o mesmo, continuaremos na mesma e a Península Ibérica continuará a ser dos locais do planeta que mais irá sofrer com isso.*


Nunca ouvi nenhum activista nem a própria Gheta a apontar o dedo aos maiores poluidores, que são a China e a Índia, é muito mais fácil criticar países pequenos como Portugal, como se Portugal fosse um país fechado aonde nada entra, mas o mundo é global se a China e a Índia não reduzirem as suas emissões de CO2, as mesmas irão continuar a subir e a notícia em baixo diz tudo.


Carvão não é “único vilão”. Índia propõe eliminação gradual de combustíveis fósseis​








						Carvão não é “único vilão”. Índia propõe eliminação gradual de combustíveis fósseis
					

A Índia deverá propor a eliminação gradual de todos combustíveis fósseis na COP27, argumentando que carvão "não é o único vilão" na emissão dos gases poluentes.




					eco.sapo.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2022 às 23:35)

Os ditos activistas pelo clima, têm uma página que é empregos para o clima em: https://www.empregos-clima.pt/um-pl...sicao-energetica-justa-empregos-para-o-clima/

Lendo fico logo com as pulgas aos saltos quando apresentam a solução
A solução: criar serviços públicos e milhares de empregos dignos para travar a crise climática​
*As reivindicações da campanha* têm quatro princípios:



Criação de _novos_ postos de trabalho;
No _setor público_;
Nos _setores-chave_ que têm impacto direto nas emissões, como energia, transportes, construção, gestão de florestas e agricultura;
Com _garantia de requalificação profissional e prioridade ao emprego para as trabalhadoras e os trabalhadores dos setores poluentes_.

Não sabia que criando mais emprego público vai salvar o mundo, não passa da ideologia política do BE e nada mais.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2022 às 23:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os ditos activistas pelo clima, têm uma página que é empregos para o clima em: https://www.empregos-clima.pt/um-pl...sicao-energetica-justa-empregos-para-o-clima/
> 
> Lendo fico logo com as pulgas aos saltos quando apresentam a solução
> A solução: criar serviços públicos e milhares de empregos dignos para travar a crise climática​
> ...


A verdade é que estamos condenados! 
Os activistas com uma boa causa atiram completamente ao lado. A sociedade em vez de lançar uma contra-ofensiva no sentido correto riem-se e achincalham. Parecem os deputados na assembleia a citarem canções conhecidas. Não passa tudo de um circo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2022 às 01:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os ditos activistas pelo clima, têm uma página que é empregos para o clima em: https://www.empregos-clima.pt/um-pl...sicao-energetica-justa-empregos-para-o-clima/
> 
> Lendo fico logo com as pulgas aos saltos quando apresentam a solução
> A solução: criar serviços públicos e milhares de empregos dignos para travar a crise climática​
> ...


Neste momento estes "ativistas" caíram na instrumentalização dos partidos da extrema-esquerda - por outro lado temos os doidos da extrema-direita a dizer que as alterações climáticas são tudo uma farsa quando literalmente já é a realidade. Dá-me alguma pena ver uma causa completamente transversal a toda a gente acabar por ter este aproveitamento político, e de jovens como muitos de nós aqui do fórum (inclusive eu mesmo) acabarem por cair nestas esparrelas...


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 06:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Não passa tudo de um circo!


Por enquanto ainda parece, mas quando atingir uma massa crítica de atingidos pelas alterações, a começar por exemplo pela população cuja sobrevivência depende da agricultura, ou pelas populações residentes em áreas de escassos recursos de água ou, pelo contrário, em zonas sujeitas a invasão de aguas oceânicas ou de enxurradas, paralelamente com o aumento de uma classe empobrecida cada vez mais ampla, as convulsões sociais vão fazer acordar, finalmente, toda a gente, mas demasiado tarde, porque o despertador já tocou há muito tempo atrás quando a sua campainha ainda soava a música de embalar.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2022 às 13:21)

https://apnews.com/article/science-...-environment-1c70df435acda74301ff2df96a86dd43

Valor simbólico porque é bocado difícil confirmar. Só em África há incontáveis nascimentos por registar.

Ao contrário do que muitos pensam, um mundo comuna abastado danificaria mais o ambiente. Tragédia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2022 às 18:31)

Hoje atingimos os 8 mil milhões de habitantes, a China e a Índia continuam a procriar como  coelhos, mas os jovens estão preocupados com o barão do petróleo e do gás, que é o Santos Silva, defendem o fim do gás, mas esquecem-se que o gás serve para fazer comida, dar banho e outras coisas, mesmo que se tenha uma casa 100% eléctrica em que não tenhamos o gás, a energia que consumimos cerca de metade provém do gás natural, não fosse o gás a assegurar o fornecimento de energia não teríamos energia eléctrica em casa.

Eu conheço um activista que tem uns 20 anos, diz que é contra os combustíveis fósseis, mas curioso que uma vez que fui deitar o lixo esse jovem estava a deitar plástico e cartão no contentor do lixo com o ecoponto ao lado, então tanta ecologia e depois deitas o que pode ser reciclado no lixo em vez nos ecopontos, respondeu que eles escolhiam depois.  

Enquanto, todos falam em combater as alterações climáticas, não vão combater nada isso é uma mentira e todos sabemos disso, o nosso futuro passará por criar soluções para adaptar e mitigar essas mesmas alterações climáticas.

O clima da Terra nunca foi linear, sempre houve períodos mais quentes e outros períodos mais frios, o Homem só contribuiu para o aceleramento desses mesmos períodos e ninguém sabe se não iremos assistir a um período mais frio a seguir a este, nessa altura, nenhum de nós estará cá para ver. 

A maior parte nem fazer a reciclagem sabe, abre o contentor do lixo e mandam tudo lá para dentro, com os ecopontos ao lado, Portugal tem uma taxa de reciclagem nos 21% isto é uma verdadeira vergonha quanto mais fazer algo pelo Planeta.

O oceano está cheio de plástico, porque simplesmente muitos deitam o lixo noo chão, em aterros ilegais não fazem recolha selectiva, não colocam as embalagens no ecoponto, não existe nada mais revoltante para mim, que é abrir o contentor de lixo e deparar-me com embalagens seja de cartão, plástico ou vidro dentro do lixo, quando ao lado estão os ecopontos vazios. Isto sim, devia ser o começo, agora apelar ao fim disto ou daquilo, quando uma coisa tão básica que é reciclar continua a ser uma autêntica vergonha.

Taxa de reciclagem em Portugal mantém-se “vergonhosamente” nos 21%, diz Zero​








						Taxa de reciclagem em Portugal mantém-se “vergonhosamente” nos 21%, diz Zero
					

A associação ambientalista reage aos dados divulgados no Relatório Anual sobre Resíduos Urbanos (RARU2021), disponível no portal da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA).




					www.publico.pt


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2022 às 19:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje atingimos os 8 mil milhões de habitantes, a China e a Índia continuam a procriar como  coelhos, mas os jovens estão preocupados com o barão do petróleo e do gás, que é o Santos Silva, defendem o fim do gás, mas esquecem-se que o gás serve para fazer comida, dar banho e outras coisas, mesmo que se tenha uma casa 100% eléctrica em que não tenhamos o gás, a energia que consumimos cerca de metade provém do gás natural, não fosse o gás a assegurar o fornecimento de energia não teríamos energia eléctrica em casa.
> 
> Eu conheço um activista que tem uns 20 anos, diz que é contra os combustíveis fósseis, mas curioso que uma vez que fui deitar o lixo esse jovem estava a deitar plástico e cartão no contentor do lixo com o ecoponto ao lado, então tanta ecologia e depois deitas o que pode ser reciclado no lixo em vez nos ecopontos, respondeu que eles escolhiam depois.
> 
> ...


Há quem defenda que a lei do mais forte também se aplica ao homem, logo mais tarde ou mais cedo a lei máxima da natureza será aplicada que é o equilíbrio. A natureza procura sempre o equilíbrio em tudo o que nos rodeia, pelo que em relação ao "bicho" homem não será diferente. O ponto de viragem vai começar mais tarde ou mais cedo e veremos se a lei do mais forte se aplica. 
Eu acho que sim porque apesar de tudo o planeta terra tem forte resiliência, capacidade de adaptação e tem recursos. Não são é para todos!
O elo mais fraco do sistema "terra" é o próprio homem!


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Nov 2022 às 20:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Há quem defenda que a lei do mais forte também se aplica ao homem, logo mais tarde ou mais cedo a lei máxima da natureza será aplicada que é o equilíbrio. A natureza procura sempre o equilíbrio em tudo o que nos rodeia, pelo que em relação ao "bicho" homem não será diferente. O ponto de viragem vai começar mais tarde ou mais cedo e veremos se a lei do mais forte se aplica.
> Eu acho que sim porque apesar de tudo o planeta terra tem forte resiliência, capacidade de adaptação e tem recursos. Não são é para todos!
> O elo mais fraco do sistema "terra" é o próprio homem!



A natureza tende ao equilíbrio , exatamente isso.  Por isso estranho  as variáveis de projeção do aquecimento global ( que é real e principalmente por ação humana) , que parecem contas de  merceeiro ( a temperatura vai subir x graus , então o clima vai ficar exatamente assim daqui a 100 anos ) . Não se pode ignorar a capacidade que a Terra , a natureza tem de tentar restabelecer o equilíbrio , a ciência não pode ignorar essa variável .


----------



## hurricane (15 Nov 2022 às 22:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Há quem defenda que a lei do mais forte também se aplica ao homem, logo mais tarde ou mais cedo a lei máxima da natureza será aplicada que é o equilíbrio. A natureza procura sempre o equilíbrio em tudo o que nos rodeia, pelo que em relação ao "bicho" homem não será diferente. O ponto de viragem vai começar mais tarde ou mais cedo e veremos se a lei do mais forte se aplica.
> Eu acho que sim porque apesar de tudo o planeta terra tem forte resiliência, capacidade de adaptação e tem recursos. Não são é para todos!
> O elo mais fraco do sistema "terra" é o próprio homem!



https://www.theguardian.com/society...ve-crisis-as-sperm-count-declines-study-finds

Nao se preocupem. A natureza dará conta do recado daqui a umas décadas!


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 02:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Enquanto, todos falam em combater as alterações climáticas, não vão combater nada isso é uma mentira e todos sabemos disso, o nosso futuro passará por criar soluções para adaptar e mitigar essas mesmas alterações climáticas.



Mas enquanto que a espécie humana até tem uma espantosa capacidade de adaptação, a maioria das espécies animais e até vegetais não tem nem pode mudar de habitat.
Até que ponto a Natureza  conseguirá extirpar este cancro...?



trovoadas disse:


> Há quem defenda que a lei do mais forte também se aplica ao homem, logo mais tarde ou mais cedo a lei máxima da natureza será aplicada que é o equilíbrio. A natureza procura sempre o equilíbrio em tudo o que nos rodeia, pelo que em relação ao "bicho" homem não será diferente. O ponto de viragem vai começar mais tarde ou mais cedo e veremos se a lei do mais forte se aplica.
> Eu acho que sim porque apesar de tudo o planeta terra tem forte resiliência, capacidade de adaptação e tem recursos. Não são é para todos!
> O elo mais fraco do sistema "terra" é o próprio homem!



Claro, em última análise, a Natureza é capaz de em milhões de anos de reciclar quase tudo à superfície do planeta. Enquanto isso, em décadas ou séculos prepara-se uma extinção em massa, mais uma. Seria interessante a espécie humana ser uma das espécies na lista das extintas, escorraçada para fora do planeta ou confinada a habitats isolados.



Crazyrain disse:


> A natureza tende ao equilíbrio , exatamente isso.  Por isso estranho  as variáveis de projeção do aquecimento global ( que é real e principalmente por ação humana) , que parecem contas de  merceeiro ( a temperatura vai subir x graus , então o clima vai ficar exatamente assim daqui a 100 anos ) . Não se pode ignorar a capacidade que a Terra , a natureza tem de tentar restabelecer o equilíbrio , a ciência não pode ignorar essa variável .



Não concordo, o "equilíbrio", aquilo que permitiu a expansão da espécie humana, nada mais é do que um ponto de passagem, uma pequena janela entre dois estados extremos de oscilação. A espécie humana tem uma existência diminuta na linha do tempo geológico, existe apenas nesse fugaz ponto de passagem, mas está a contribuir para estreitar a janela de sobrevivência a um intervalo ainda mais diminuto. Mas pior ainda do que esse estreitamento, é a modificação da química natural global: a injecção maciça de compostos que nunca existiram na Natureza pode inviabilizar qualquer equilíbrio biológico. Durante os milhares de milhões de anos da sua existência, a Natureza nunca teve de lidar com esse tipo de desequlíbrio.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 03:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isto sim, devia ser o começo, agora apelar ao fim disto ou daquilo, quando uma coisa tão básica que é reciclar continua a ser uma autêntica vergonha.



Subscrevo. Não haveria nem um décimo do plástico que existe agora nos oceanos se todo o que fosse produzido fosse reconduzido ao processamento correcto no fim da sua utilização. Mas isso encareceria a sua produção, baixando os lucros, ou seria um peso morto na economia dos estados se esse processamento lhes fosse imputado. Ou seja, os produtos "milagre", da indústria dos compostos artificiais, só existem porque uma parte do seu custo vai ser pago pelas gerações futuras. Passámos de sociedades em que uma geração procedia de forma a garantir a existência da geração seguinte, deixando-lhe um legado positivo, para um sistema geracional em que a geração presente garante o seu próprio conforto à custa das gerações seguintes, passando-lhes um legado... negativo. É isso que certa juventude (não toda) está a perceber actualmente.

O legado de cada geração, numa época que se estende desde talvez o século dezanove à actualidade presente, passou a ser negativo para as gerações seguintes: a geração seguinte herda menos Natureza, menos recursos naturais, mais lixo e mais venenos. E nesta contabilidade nem sequer se está a ter em conta os habitantes não humanos do planeta, desde sempre encarados como "recursos" naturais.



hurricane disse:


> https://www.theguardian.com/society...ve-crisis-as-sperm-count-declines-study-finds
> 
> Nao se preocupem. A natureza dará conta do recado daqui a umas décadas!



Entretanto, os humanos tentam, a todo o custo, contrariar esse retro-efeito natural de limitação populacional.


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Nov 2022 às 13:29)

Simulated Long-term Evolution of the Ionosphere during the Holocene


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2022 às 14:03)

Gronelândia não tem descanso este ano...







Vamos ver o que acontece ao gelo todo


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2022 às 12:41)

Rapid geomagnetic changes inferred from Earth observations and numerical simulations

Este tema será muito sensível nas próximas duas décadas para todos, o planeta e a biosfera!


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2022 às 14:42)

Magnetic storms during the space age: Occurrence and relation to varying solar activity


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2022 às 20:45)

Furar pneus de carros: o novo protesto climático​








						Furar pneus de carros: o novo protesto climático
					

Depois do vandalismo que se multiplicou em obras de arte, agora o alvo são os carros. Eis os “extintores de pneus”.




					zap.aeiou.pt
				




Não é a praticarem actos de vandalismo, que vão ter a sociedade do vosso lado, aliás vão perder o resto da credibilidade que tinham, se é que alguma vez chegaram a ter alguma.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 05:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não é a praticarem actos de vandalismo, que vão ter a sociedade do vosso lado, aliás vão perder o resto da credibilidade que tinham, se é que alguma vez chegaram a ter alguma.


Subscrevo. Até parece estarem a fazer o jogo contrário, quem sabe patrocinados.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 05:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Furar pneus de carros: o novo protesto climático​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falta encontrar estes estudos. No entanto é óbvio que um SUV é, em geral, desnecessário e encarado por muitos dos seus proprietários como um símbolo de status social.

"*SUVs are a climate disaster:* Because SUVs are bigger and heavier than other cars, they are more polluting and use more fuel. This makes them a disaster for our climate. International Energy Agency researchers were shocked in 2019 to find that SUVs are the second-largest cause of the global rise in carbon dioxide emissions over the past decade - more than shipping, aviation, heavy industry and even trucks. The increasing pace of SUV buying is cancelling out all the carbon savings from people switching to electric cars. If SUV drivers were a country, it would be the sixth-largest emitter in the world. Source: International Energy Agency"

Ver sempre os dois lados da questão.

Também é curioso como o título da notícia é manipulador: podia referir logo que o alvo são os SUV a combustível, e não qualquer outro "carro". Para quem gosta de ler apenas títulos, o objectivo da manipulação é conseguido.


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2022 às 23:18)




----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 06:33)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 3224



Quanto mais quente, maior a agitação e trocas entre regiões frias e quentes do planeta. É bem sintomática essa carta: no mesmo sub-continente australiano coexistem anomalias negativas e positivas, maiores os desequilíbrios é a norma das alterações climáticas.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2022 às 14:39)

https://phys.org/news/2022-12-earth-orbit-triggered-ancient-event.html


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Dez 2022 às 19:17)

Warm and Dry Summer Biases in the Central United States: Improving Cumulus Parameterization


----------



## amdfan (21 Dez 2022 às 12:30)

bukowski disse:


> andamos há anos a ouvir (e a ver, admito) que as alterações climáticas terão um impacto profundo em países como o nosso.
> e depois continuamos à espera que o tempo se mantenha como era "no antigamente", nomeadamente a chuva. e debate-se o tema como se tudo isto fosse apenas cíclico.
> afinal em que ficamos?
> 
> esta mudança veio para ficar, ou estamos perante fenómenos cíclicos em que os lapsos temporais entre si se estendem mais um pouco devido às alterações climáticas globais.


Para mim a questao é colocada da maneira errada. As alteracoes climáticas existem e irão sempre existir.. já têm milhoes de anos!! A questao é se a raça humana tem tal efeito como fazem crer, na sua alteraçao ou nao!! Eu cada vez mais discordo desta teoria, na verdade só estamos industrializados faz 100 e poucos anos, e antes nem tinhamos métricas em condiçoes para medir alteraçoes, nem estavamos interessados nelas... Axo que hoje em dia é puro folclore politico, com fortissimos interesses comerciais, que levam a se colocar isso acima de tudo, e com esssas medidas prejudicar imenso a vida dos pobres, mais uma vez valorizando os ricos. Quem mais sofre com as medidas sao sempre os países pobres!! 

Agora nao deixa de ser muito importante o controlo da água que se gasta etc.., Daí a que qualquer degelo ser consequencia da espécie humana, é pura idiotice comercial!! meu ponto de vista!!


----------



## A ver se chove (21 Dez 2022 às 14:47)

amdfan disse:


> e antes nem tinhamos métricas em condiçoes para medir alteraçoes



Desde 1880 que existem medições exactas da temperatura em vários locais e é com esses dados que se percebe que a temperatura média tem subido a um ritmo mais rápido que o normal. Ignorar isto é perigoso, até algumas industrias que contribuem de forma directa para o aquecimento global o sabem e gastaram milhares para tentar ignorar ou deflectir a culpa para outros (caso da BP com a treta da pegada ecológica)

Através de analises geológicas é possível perceber que alterações climáticas existiram anteriormente de forma aproximada.

Sempre existiram períodos quentes e frios neste planeta, do que temos conhecimento tivemos já várias "idades do gelo" e períodos mais quentes que o actual. O período jurássico era mais quente que o nosso clima actual e a concentração de CO2 na atmosfera era também superior.

Mas não é por ter acontecido anteriormente várias vezes que "vai ficar tudo bem". O planeta sim, esse vai cá continuar feliz da vida até ser engolido pelo sol, já nós...


----------



## bukowski (21 Dez 2022 às 15:28)

amdfan disse:


> A questao é se a raça humana tem tal efeito como fazem crer, na sua alteraçao ou nao!!



eu acho que tem. 
não ignoro que haja alterações cíclicas que se repetem há muito mais tempo do que o nosso neste planeta, mas que temos contribuído para as atuais, parece-me óbvio.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2022 às 16:14)

O atual aquecimento global é antropogénico, isto é factual! Já nem há debate sobre isso na comunidade cientifica, é um facto, ponto! Ninguém está a afirmar que o clima é estático e que está sempre igual, sempre houve alterações climáticas na terra e sempre vai haver. Mas neste caso e com este ritmo de aquecimento esta a ser provocado por nós, não tenham duvidas em relação a isso.


----------



## GSM2046 (24 Dez 2022 às 22:17)

Superflare Risk - Space Weather: From Solar Origins to Risks and Hazards Evolving in Time


----------



## AlexCS (25 Dez 2022 às 01:26)

MSantos disse:


> O atual aquecimento global é antropogénico, isto é factual! Já nem há debate sobre isso na comunidade cientifica, é um facto, ponto! Ninguém está a afirmar que o clima é estático e que está sempre igual, sempre houve alterações climáticas na terra e sempre vai haver. Mas neste caso e com este ritmo de aquecimento esta a ser provocado por nós, não tenham duvidas em relação a isso.


Atendendo  a que  estas tempestades se ocorressem hoje seriam consideradas resultado da " culpa é o maior aliado do poder" mostra o estado paupérrimo dessa "comunidade cientifica"


838, December 26, Netherlands, more than 2,400 deaths
1014, September 28, Netherlands, several thousands of deaths[2]
1099, November 11, The _Anglo-Saxon Chronicle_ states, that in London "On the festival of St Martin, the sea flood sprung up to such a height and did so much harm as no man remembered that it ever did before".[3]
1164, February 16, _Saint Juliana flood_, Netherlands and Germany, several thousands of deaths
1170, November 1, All Saints' Flood, Netherlands, marks beginning of creation of Zuiderzee
1206, Netherlands, 60,000 deaths
1219, January 16, _Saint Marcellus flood_, Netherlands and Germany, 36,000 deaths struck West Friesland[4]
1248, a year with three storm tides in The Netherlands with major inundations
1277, Netherlands and Germany, formation of Dollart
1277, Netherlands and Germany, formation of Lauwerszee
1282, Netherlands, separates island of Texel from mainland
1287, December 13, Saint Lucia flood, Netherlands, formation of Waddenzee and Zuiderzee, 50,000–80,000 deaths. Major impact on Cinque Ports in England.
The Burchardi flood in October 1634
1288, February 5, _Saint Agathaflood_, Netherlands, several thousands of deaths
1322, Netherlands and Belgium, Flanders loses all coastal islands, many deaths especially in Holland, Zeeland and Flanders
1334, November 23, Netherlands, several thousands of deaths


1362, January 16, _Grote Mandrenke_ (big drowner of men) or _Saint Marcellus flood_, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany and Denmark, created a great part of the Wadden Sea and caused the end of the city of Rungholt; 25,000 to 40,000 deaths, according to some sources 100,000 deaths
1404, November 19, first Saint Elisabeth flood, Belgium and Netherlands, major loss of land
1421, November 19, second Saint Elisabeth flood, Netherlands, storm tide in combination with extreme high water in rivers due to heavy rains, 10,000 to 100,000 deaths
1424, November 18, third _Saint Elisabeth flood_, Netherlands
1468, _Ursula flood_, should have been more forceful than second Saint Elisabeth flood
1477, first _Cosmas- and Damianus flood_, Netherlands and Germany, many thousands of deaths
1530, November 5, St. Felix's Flood, Belgium and Netherlands, many towns disappear, more than 100,000 deaths
1532, November 1, _All Saints flood_, Belgium, Netherlands and Germany, several towns disappear, many thousands of deaths
1570, November 1, All Saints flood, Belgium and Netherlands, several towns disappear, more than 20,000 deaths
1571–72, unknown date, marine flooding on the Lincolnshire coast between Boston and Grimsby resulted in the loss of "all the saltcotes where the best salt was made".[5]
1634, October 11–12, _Burchardi flood_, broke the Island of Strand into parts (Nordstrand and Pellworm) in Nordfriesland
1651, February 22 in Germany, March 4–5 Netherlands, _St. Peter's Flood_
1663, December 7, The diarist Samuel Pepys noted "the greatest tide that ever was remembered in England to have been in this river, all Whitehall having been drowned."[6]
1686, November 12, _Saint Martin flood_, Netherlands, 1586 deaths
1703, December 7, Great Storm of 1703, England, Belgium, Netherlands and Germany, many thousands of deaths
1717, December 24, Christmas flood 1717, Netherlands, Germany and Scandinavia, more than 14,000 deaths
Da wiki.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 15:59)

AlexCS disse:


> Da wiki.


Boa recolha. Referem-se no entanto a uma restrita região do globo e mesmo da Europa. Como deve ser sempre feito, não se pode correlacionar eventos pontuais no espaço e no tempo com uma evolução a nível global. A presunção de como seriam consideradas hoje não é propriamente uma conclusão "científica". Nem o número de mortes pode ser um indicador do clima mas sim da evolução das sociedades e dos meios tecnológicos de protecção. Por exemplo, se hoje em dia não houvesse as barreiras que existem pelas costas do Mar do Norte, Países Baixos, etc, a devastação excederia os números antigos.


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2022 às 16:39)

"Wiki" esse jornal internacional de credibilidade indesmentível...


----------



## AlexCS (25 Dez 2022 às 23:17)

StormRic disse:


> Boa recolha. Referem-se no entanto a uma restrita região do globo e mesmo da Europa. Como deve ser sempre feito, não se pode correlacionar eventos pontuais no espaço e no tempo com uma evolução a nível global. A presunção de como seriam consideradas hoje não é propriamente uma conclusão "científica". Nem o número de mortes pode ser um indicador do clima mas sim da evolução das sociedades e dos meios tecnológicos de protecção. Por exemplo, se hoje em dia não houvesse as barreiras que existem pelas costas do Mar do Norte, Países Baixos, etc, a devastação excederia os números antigos.



A presunção de como seriam consideradas hoje deve-se ao facto de ser como são hoje considerados os eventos climáticos de alguma dimensão e total falta de informação histórica de contexto no jornalismo que se faz.  Tivemos há poucos anos um desastre na Alemanha no rio Ahr com muitos mortos, não vi em nenhum jornal a indicar que tinha ocorrido situação semelhante no início do século XX e também no inicio do século XIX.  Cerca de 100 anos a separar cada ocorrência. 

O número de mortos já de si não fiável devido ás limitações da civilização da altura nas tempestades do Mar do Norte não é o ponto, mas simplesmente o testamento da  sua dimensão e intensidade significativa.  
Se não há mecanismo que nos permita discriminar o que é , ou a parte que é antropogénico do que não é onde fica a dita ciência?   Na minha opinião a ciência do clima só agora está começar a dar os primeiros passos. E começam mal.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2022 às 18:21)

AlexCS disse:


> O número de mortos já de si não fiável devido ás limitações da civilização da altura nas tempestades do Mar do Norte não é o ponto, mas simplesmente o testamento da sua dimensão e intensidade significativa.
> Se não há mecanismo que nos permita discriminar o que é , ou a parte que é antropogénico do que não é onde fica a dita ciência? Na minha opinião a ciência do clima só agora está começar a dar os primeiros passos. E começam mal.



Esse jogo é (só em algumas vezes) giro porque dos 'detratores' há muita desonestidade intelectual (P1) e preguiça pura e simples (P2). A parte da preguiça já abordei inúmeras vezes mas, vá, vou tentar (novamente) resumir de forma breve...

P1:

 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1970_Bhola_cyclone

Atualmente, o número de fatalidades seria uma fração do que foi. Mesmo com ciclones mais intensos.

É meramente o resultado de avultados investimentos em meios de observação (satélites), previsão (modelos) e (qualidade da) infraestrutura. Havendo tempo suficiente, dá para evacuar milhões de pessoas mesmo em países extremamente desfavorecidos.

P2:

Por acaso a ciência do clima por vezes é bastante simples. Cá vai um exemplo:

Se num dado país montanhoso um glaciar com >10.000 anos está (irreversivelmente) a derreter, que diz isso das condições locais?

Depois é aplicar à malta: Quanta população havia nesse dado local há 10.000 anos atrás e que necessidades (de consumo) tinham vs atualmente? Abordo o glaciar porque é algo com uma evolução anual relativamente previsível e essencial para as populações limítrofes.

Isso é tipo 'o leite vem do supermercado' e 'a água da torneira'.

A guerra na Ucrânia é uma forma simples de tomar consciência que os recursos naturais não estão de todo distribuídos de forma homogénea e que por detrás dos produtos no mercado mais próximo há uma enorme logística.

Pânico, por cá, só quando as águas islando-norueguesas aquecerem o suficiente para enxotar o bacalhau


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 18:22)

AlexCS disse:


> A presunção de como seriam consideradas hoje deve-se ao facto de ser como são hoje considerados os eventos climáticos de alguma dimensão e total falta de informação histórica de contexto no jornalismo que se faz.  Tivemos há poucos anos um desastre na Alemanha no rio Ahr com muitos mortos, não vi em nenhum jornal a indicar que tinha ocorrido situação semelhante no início do século XX e também no inicio do século XIX.  Cerca de 100 anos a separar cada ocorrência.
> 
> O número de mortos já de si não fiável devido ás limitações da civilização da altura nas tempestades do Mar do Norte não é o ponto, mas simplesmente o testamento da  sua dimensão e intensidade significativa.
> Se não há mecanismo que nos permita discriminar o que é , ou a parte que é antropogénico do que não é onde fica a dita ciência?   Na minha opinião a ciência do clima só agora está começar a dar os primeiros passos. E começam mal.



Em que é que ficamos, mau jornalismo ou má ciência? Certamente que a ciência não segue o jornalismo e o jornalismo não é prova alguma do que a ciência conclui por si mesma. Parece-me estares a misturar as duas coisas.


----------



## AlexCS (27 Dez 2022 às 19:40)

@ Orion

P1   E?  Eu escrevi acima que o número de mortos especifico não é o que é relevante para discussão, o que é relevante é  que essas tempestades foram importantes.
Curiosamente não incluís nesse pensamento o facto que as novas tecnologias permitem detectar muitos mais tempestades que no passado ficaram não registadas. Quantas tempestades faltam na lista porque foram no mar e ou só tocaram terra ligeiramente?

P2  "que diz isso das condições locais?"  Depende da situação específica. Falta de chuva, águas mais geladas, etc?  Mas isso não responde ao porquê.
" Abordo o glaciar porque é algo com uma evolução anual relativamente previsível e essencial para as populações limítrofes."
O Glaciar de Jakobshavn diminiu até 2016 e depois aumentou. O que fez acontecer a mudanças? Enquanto a ciência do clima não responder a algumas questões básicas está reduzida a uma ciência descritiva. Cientistas fazem trabalhos meritórios em tentar arrancar mais dados mas ainda estamos distantes de simulações fidedignas.  Não sei até que ponto a AI poderá ajudar, provavelmente em permitir muito mais iterações.

@StormRic 
Até parece que escrevi apenas uma frase sobre só um assunto para tu implicares que existe uma dicotomia.
O ponto daquela particular frase é que não exista divulgação da História do Clima pois tal é um tiro ao coração das "Mudanças Climáticas". A ligação entre o jornalismo politico à ciência do clima foi essencial á elevação de uma teoria como a única teoria que explica o clima.


----------



## AlexCS (27 Dez 2022 às 19:41)

vitamos disse:


> "Wiki" esse jornal internacional de credibilidade indesmentível...


Fico a aguardar quais as tempestades falsas da lista. A wiki pode ser muito más numas coisas, mas não é igualmente má em tudo. É preciso saber escolher.


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2022 às 20:45)

AlexCS disse:


> Curiosamente não incluís nesse pensamento o facto que as novas tecnologias permitem detectar muitos mais tempestades que no passado ficaram não registadas. Quantas tempestades faltam na lista porque foram no mar e ou só tocaram terra ligeiramente?



Recorrentemente escrevo que a base de dados do NHC em termos de furacões (que vem desde os mil e oitocentos) está abismalmente incompleta. Mero exemplo.

Ainda assim, nada do que escrevi foi invalidado.



AlexCS disse:


> P2 "que diz isso das condições locais?" Depende da situação específica. Falta de chuva, águas mais geladas, etc? Mas isso não responde ao porquê.
> " Abordo o glaciar porque é algo com uma evolução anual relativamente previsível e essencial para as populações limítrofes."
> O Glaciar de Jakobshavn diminiu até 2016 e depois aumentou. O que fez acontecer a mudanças? Enquanto a ciência do clima não responder a algumas questões básicas está reduzida a uma ciência descritiva. Cientistas fazem trabalhos meritórios em tentar arrancar mais dados mas ainda estamos distantes de simulações fidedignas. Não sei até que ponto a AI poderá ajudar, provavelmente em permitir muito mais iterações.



O gelo do ártico todos os anos aumenta e diminuiu mas a idade do mesmo tem progressivamente a diminuir. O mesmo se aplica aos glaciares um pouco por todo o lado.

Gelo de >5 anos é muito mais consistente que um recentemente formado.

O Monte Quilimanjaro, por exemplo, é um exemplo extremamente importante pela sua localização. O gelo está a derreter e uma _googlada_ rápida indicou-me que há partes com 800 anos e outras com >11000 anos. O desaparecimento de qualquer um deles indica algo importante. O que será? 

Isso está relacionado com aquela malta que referencia a extensão de neve na totalidade do globo como prova de que o AG é tanga. Como já mencionei em outros tópicos, certos locais mais frios do mundo são um bocadinho para o quentes no Verão. Neve do inverno? Nem vê-la. Detratores que só se lembram desses locais no inverno? Nem vê-los.







Novamente, fazer alusão a climatologias do passado sem qualquer tipo de relação com a espécie humana é preguiça/desonestidade intelectual. Seria como construir pontes e barragens sem qualquer tipo de estudo. Enfim, é o que há.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2022 às 22:17)

Sem o travão de La Niña, 2023 pode pisar no acelerador da temperatura
					

Previsões do Met Office britânico dizem que 2023 poderá vir a ser um dos anos mais quentes desde que há registos. Isto porque termina um ciclo do fenómeno La Niña.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2022 às 04:31)

Interessante entrevista a Filipe Duarte Santos:









						Filipe Duarte Santos: “As alterações climáticas passaram a fazer parte do xadrez geoestratégico”
					

A guerra na Ucrânia impulsionou uma crise energética e um novo proteccionismo, arrastando a descarbonização das economias para o xadrez geoestratégico, diz o geofísico Filipe Duarte Santos.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## GabKoost (30 Dez 2022 às 07:13)

A ver se chove disse:


> Sempre existiram períodos quentes e frios neste planeta, do que temos conhecimento tivemos já várias "idades do gelo" e períodos mais quentes que o actual. O período jurássico era mais quente que o nosso clima actual e a concentração de CO2 na atmosfera era também superior.
> 
> Mas não é por ter acontecido anteriormente várias vezes que "vai ficar tudo bem". O planeta sim, esse vai cá continuar feliz da vida até ser engolido pelo sol, já nós...



Discordo totalmente.

O alarmismo actual não passa de aproveitamento político, económico e de "justiça social" por parte de pessoas que de forma geral tem muito pouco real interesse no bem da humanidade.

Não existe nenhum cientista capaz de aferir com exatidão qual o nosso impacto preciso nos eventos que temos verificado. Temos um impacto? Claro que sim. Qual ao certo? Difícil, ver mesmo impossível dizer. Pior ainda é justificar todo o evento climático mais ou menos intenso com as alterações climáticas sabendo das tragédias monumentais e tempestades épicas que se abateram sobre a humanidade séculos atrás quando nenhum impacto tínhamos sobre o meio ambiente.

De notar ainda que o número de mortes resultantes de desastres climáticos está em QUEDA VERTIGINOSA há décadas. Ainda este mês um nevão como não havia registo há décadas se abateu na América do Norte e "apenas" 60+- pessoas morreram. Se acontecesse isso em 1860 teriam sido milhares. E sabes porque é que morrem muito menos pessoas com tragédias destas? Porque o desenvolvimento criado através da energia fóssil nos permite, literalmente, dominar  os efeitos do meio ambiente. Logo, dizer que eles vão ser o fim da humanidade soa-me ridículo.

Como dizes e bem, o Jurássico tinha temperatura bem acima da actual, niveís de C02 muito superiores e não haviam calotas glaciares. E sabes que impacto tinha esta realidade atmosférica na vida da terra? NENHUM.

O ecossistema era riquíssimo, as florestas luxuriosas devido aos elevados níveis de C02 que, para todos os efeitos, é comida para as plantas, e os animais eram do tamanho de prédios. Sabendo disso, qual a razão para andar por aí a dizer que a humanidade está em risco por causa do aumento da temperatura? Mais uma vez NENHUMA.

O nosso efeito de longe mais grave e que realmente nos ameaça é a destruição de ecossistemas via poluição e aniquilação dos territórios. Isso sim é um prego no futuro da humanidade pois com o colapso geral dos ecossistemas não há muito que possamos fazer para sobreviver. Agora aumento da temperatura e do C02? Literalmente isso não será um factor crucial. Temos medo ao degelo e às subidas das águas? Paciência. Se daqui 100 anos os profetas da desgraça tiverem razão acerca disso não terá morrido ninguém pois duvido que as populações fiquem à espera que a água lhes chegue à varanda.

Tal como muitas vezes antes, cidades novas serão construídas mais no interior ou litoral conforme a realidade das era. A população há de se adaptar gradualmente às mudanças como sempre o fez antes na história. Os únicos eventos em que não o conseguiu fazer deveu-se a fenómenos brutais e incontroláveis como impactos de meteoritos, erupções vulcânicas etc.  Especialmente hoje com a nossa tecnologia, um crescimento gradual da  temperatura e dos níveis de C02 representa um problema a que devemos estar atentos mas nada mais.

Se um dia nos quisermos preocupar com mudanças climáticas mortíferas, preocupemo-nos com o arrefecimento climático. Aí sim a vida humana estará condenada. Com o contrário, mesmo que aumentem as zonas áridas perto do equador, também outras muito férteis surgirão a Norte e Sul os hemisférios. A Islândia já teve agricultura e sempre que subidas de temperatura se verificaram (período Romano e Medieval), o que vimos foi EXPLOSÃO DEMOGRÁFICA e não redução da mesma.

Sou da opinião que a transição energética tem de ser feita de qualquer forma. Este facto é independente da temperatura da terra ou dos apologistas das alterações vs céticos. Estamos em 2022 e queimar fósseis poluentes para energia é tecnologia pré histórica. A única razão pela qual a mesma ainda existe deve-se aos interesses dos conglomerados económicos que gerem as finanças mundiais. Contudo, da mesma forma, a pornográfica montanha de dinheiro envolvida na ideia de mudar o paradigma da mobilidade para o elétrico resulta nos exactos mesmos erros e disparates.

Se para salvar o mundo teremos de cortar árvores para fazer parques fotovoltaicos, promover escravatura no Congo e outras regiões de África por  causa do cobalto e outros minérios, ou destruir ecossistemas preciosos para o lítio, então estamos é a andar para trás. Temos agora duas fontes de destruição massiva e super poluentes. Todas por causa do dinheiro.

Se falarmos então dos problemas à volta da produção energética "verde" (seja lá o que esta falácia quer dizer) catadupas de outras incoerências aparecem uma atrás das outras. Ouvir estes politiqueiros e ativistas despejar toneladas de idiotices utópicas ao mesmo tempo que esganam as famílias e as suas economias só tem o efeito contrário. Especialmente quando os BRIC (Brasil, Rússia, India e China) estão agora a operar oficialmente em conjunto sendo que se estão a BORRIFAR para as palermices de contenção energética.

O que veremos nos próximos anos é um crescimento brutal do consumo de petróleo dada a explosão económica destas regiões + África e a aniquilação da economia ocidental + delapidação de zonas naturais agora sujeitas a serem destruídas pela mineração.

As pessoas que realmente se preocupam com o clima e a poluição, pelo contrário, conseguem analisar as perspetivas dos dois lados. Pessoalmente, prefiro apostar nos fósseis aumentando a eficiência dos mesmos (um motor a diesel hoje poluí 10 vezes menos que em 1980) enquanto que se investe massivamente em dois problemas essenciais:

- Baterias com pouco impacto ambiental capazes de armazenar a longo prazo o excedente energético produzido,
- Produção de energia de forma constante e com verdadeiro pouco impacto ambiental.

Quando tivermos estes dois pontos resolvidos, e acredito que na realidade já o temos resolvido há muito mas certos "poderes" nunca permitiu o desenvolvimento destas tecnologias (acham que é coincidência terem revelado o sucesso da fusão nuclear em laboratório precisamente no momento em que a guerra pela energia está a ser ganha pelos "outros"?), temos todas estas questões ultrapassadas. Até lá, qualquer tentativa de criar uma revolução global energética quando não temos nenhuma solução energética nova, não passa de acções impulsionadas por poderes económicos que estão a  ganhar triliões com isso e políticos que fazem carreira a armarem-se em virtuosos ambientais que levitam sobre os outros.


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2022 às 12:44)

GabKoost disse:


> O alarmismo actual não passa de aproveitamento político, económico e de "justiça social" por parte de pessoas que de forma geral tem muito pouco real interesse no bem da humanidade.



Como tudo na vida, desde o futebol à política, há uma enorme diversidade de opiniões.

Há uma diferença significativa entre o RCP 4.5 e o 8.5. Tanto para defender como para atacar.



GabKoost disse:


> Como dizes e bem, o Jurássico tinha temperatura bem acima da actual, niveís de C02 muito superiores e não haviam calotas glaciares. E sabes que impacto tinha esta realidade atmosférica na vida da terra? NENHUM.
> 
> O ecossistema era riquíssimo, as florestas luxuriosas devido aos elevados níveis de C02 que, para todos os efeitos, é comida para as plantas, e os animais eram do tamanho de prédios. Sabendo disso, qual a razão para andar por aí a dizer que a humanidade está em risco por causa do aumento da temperatura? Mais uma vez NENHUMA.



A realidade atmosférica na vida da terra é colossal. Quantos animais e plantas dessa altura existem atualmente?

Espera, que o melhor ainda está para vir... 



GabKoost disse:


> Porque o desenvolvimento criado através da energia fóssil nos permite, literalmente, dominar os efeitos do meio ambiente. Logo, dizer que eles vão ser o fim da humanidade soa-me ridículo.





GabKoost disse:


> Se para salvar o mundo teremos de cortar árvores para fazer parques fotovoltaicos, promover escravatura no Congo e outras regiões de África por causa do cobalto e outros minérios, ou destruir ecossistemas preciosos para o lítio, então estamos é a andar para trás. Temos agora duas fontes de destruição massiva e super poluentes. Todas por causa do dinheiro.



A desflorestação e a pesca excessiva devem-se à necessidade de recursos associados ao aumento da população (nominal) e do consumo (relativo). O 'dinheiro' é uma mera consequência.

A era pré-ambientalista bronca foi mais ou menos isto  https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/where-the-buffalo-no-longer-roamed-3067904/. Se calhar é uma consequência do que já foi feito, mas quem sabe? Sou meramente um 'bronco'.

Os combustíveis fósseis aumentam drasticamente a eficiência extrativa e paralelamente contribuem para alterações na sua distribuição (clima/sst). Não fazem milagres por si só, daí que cada vez mais se envereda pela engenharia genética (é mesmo o raspar do barril).

O 'fim da humanidade' remete-me novamente para o RCP 4.5vs8.5. Não é bem isso que está em questão, na realidade (ainda, pelo menos).

Também tenho visto essa incomum preocupação pelas árvores no que concerne aos painéis fotovoltaicos. Engraçado que nunca se lembram delas para toda a restante infraestrutura (barragens, plataformas de petróleo em terra, urbanismo, estradas...)



GabKoost disse:


> Especialmente quando os BRIC (Brasil, Rússia, India e China) estão agora a operar oficialmente em conjunto sendo que se estão a BORRIFAR para as palermices de contenção energética.



A China é dos países que mais tem feito em termos de energias alternativas. Novamente, população absoluta & consumo absoluto/relativo.

A China voltará à discussão.



GabKoost disse:


> As pessoas que realmente se preocupam com o clima e a poluição, pelo contrário, conseguem analisar as perspetivas dos dois lados.



O clássico 'os ambientalistas são broncos e os pró-petróleo/humanidade é que são iluminados'. 



GabKoost disse:


> Tal como muitas vezes antes, cidades novas serão construídas mais no interior ou litoral conforme a realidade das era.



Indica-me outra altura da humanidade em que construíram milhares de novas cidades de milhares de quilómetros de área para substituir as outras que continham milhões, dezenas de milhões e -daqui a alguns tempos- se calhar poucas centenas de milhões?

Indica-me como se fará isso sem devastar o ambiente para extrair mais recursos porque os materiais anteriormente gastos são, na sua vasta, maioria não reutilizáveis?

Eu, 'ambientalista bronco', quero mesmo saber!



GabKoost disse:


> A única razão pela qual a mesma ainda existe deve-se aos interesses dos conglomerados económicos que gerem as finanças mundiais.





GabKoost disse:


> Quando tivermos estes dois pontos resolvidos, e acredito que na realidade já o temos resolvido há muito mas certos "poderes" nunca permitiu o desenvolvimento destas tecnologias (acham que é coincidência terem revelado o sucesso da fusão nuclear em laboratório precisamente no momento em que a guerra pela energia está a ser ganha pelos "outros"?),



Ao contrário do que muita gente pensa, as duas 'coisas' não se excluem.

Pode haver supressão de tecnologias indesejáveis por parte de certos grupos económicos, mesmo tendo estas fracas margens de manobra. Há que esmagar qualquer tipo de competição.

Acrescento que entre outros, sabes qual o país muito interessado em energias alternativas? A China! Porque dependência (de qualquer coisa incluindo o petróleo) é fraqueza.



> Espera, que o melhor ainda está para vir...



Ufa, que trabalheira  https://ecoevocommunity.nature.com/...s-correlate-with-the-extent-of-climate-change

Mesmo sem interferência humana, grandes variações de temperatura em qualquer direção(!) implicaram e implicarão mudanças significativas na fauna e flora.

A fauna e flora de eras mais frescas se calhar desapareceu quase toda em épocas mais quentes e vice-versa.

A interferência humana piora tudo, porque simultaneamente destrói e impede a regeneração do ecossistema. Novas espécies demoram muito tempo a surgir.

Esta parte é (e não leves a mal) a menos 'anti-iluminada' possível e basta olhar para um mapa:



GabKoost disse:


> Com o contrário, mesmo que aumentem as zonas áridas perto do equador, também outras muito férteis surgirão a Norte e Sul os hemisférios



Basicamente, o Ártico é detido pela Rússia e Canadá. A agricultura de muitos países individuais seria progressivamente substituída pela dominância desses 2 (sendo que 1 não está propriamente em bons termos connosco).

O hemisfério sul é basicamente água. Claro que a Austrália - país com problemas hídricos - pode tentar fazer mais alguns projetos megalómanos mas boa sorte em tentar substituir a Argentina e o Brasil.

Lá por causa que há mudanças e que ocorreram anteriormente, não quer dizer que sejam boas atualmente e num futuro próximo.

Por fim, isso é literalmente o que mais se tem tentado fazer. Literalmente (!!!!)  https://www.e-education.psu.edu/meteo3/l10_p9.html



GabKoost disse:


> Não existe nenhum cientista capaz de aferir com exatidão qual o nosso impacto preciso nos eventos que temos verificado. Temos um impacto? Claro que sim. Qual ao certo? Difícil, ver mesmo impossível dizer. Pior ainda é justificar todo o evento climático mais ou menos intenso com as alterações climáticas sabendo das tragédias monumentais e tempestades épicas que se abateram sobre a humanidade séculos atrás quando nenhum impacto tínhamos sobre o meio ambiente.


----------



## hurricane (30 Dez 2022 às 13:59)

Orion disse:


> Como tudo na vida, desde o futebol à política, há uma enorme diversidade de opiniões.
> 
> Há uma diferença significativa entre o RCP 4.5 e o 8.5. Tanto para defender como para atacar.
> 
> ...



Bravo! Só para acrescentar que o ser humano nunca viveu num periodo de acelerado aquecimento e com temperaturas medias globais tao altas.


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2022 às 14:20)

https://climate.nasa.gov/news/3057/...g-less-efficient-at-absorbing-carbon-dioxide/

Está no mesmo patamar do 'o Ártico está a ficar verde e as plantas vão absorver mais CO2'.

Sim, substituindo o gelo que refletia mais radiação para o espaço.

Em termos líquidos, a temperatura sobe. (!!!)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Dez 2022 às 18:10)

GabKoost disse:


> Como dizes e bem, o Jurássico tinha temperatura bem acima da actual, niveís de C02 muito superiores e não haviam calotas glaciares. E sabes que impacto tinha esta realidade atmosférica na vida da terra? NENHUM.


Há aqui um pequeno problema: o ser humano moderno desenvolveu-se na idade do gelo. Pode parecer algo contra-intuitivo, mas ainda vivemos na Era do Gelo do Quaternário - a civilização humana simplesmente desenvolveu-se no maior período interglacial desde que a Idade do Gelo começou há 4 milhões de anos. O período interglacial, que começou há 10.000 anos aproximadamente, deveria acabar em 1800 anos e a temperatura deveria estar a diminuir (e esteve com tendência decrescente, mas depois essa tendência inverteu-se no início do século passado no seguimento da Revolução Industrial). 

Comparar a nossa época com a altura dos dinossauros, que a nível de biodiversidade não tinha nada a ver com os dias de hoje, é ridículo. Relembro que quem vai sofrer somos nós, não a Terra - e quando digo "nós", falo de nós todos, incluindo os famigerados donos das petrolíferas.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2022 às 20:58)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Há aqui um pequeno problema: o ser humano moderno desenvolveu-se na idade do gelo. Pode parecer algo contra-intuitivo, mas ainda vivemos na Era do Gelo do Quaternário - a civilização humana simplesmente desenvolveu-se no maior período interglacial desde que a Idade do Gelo começou há 4 milhões de anos. O período interglacial, que começou há 10.000 anos aproximadamente, deveria acabar em 1800 anos e a temperatura deveria estar a diminuir (e esteve com tendência decrescente, mas depois essa tendência inverteu-se no início do século passado no seguimento da Revolução Industrial).
> 
> Comparar a nossa época com a altura dos dinossauros, que a nível de biodiversidade não tinha nada a ver com os dias de hoje, é ridículo. Relembro que quem vai sofrer somos nós, não a Terra - e quando digo "nós", falo de nós todos, incluindo os famigerados donos das petrolíferas.


Fazendo de advogado do diabo, parece-me mais que razoável dizer que um aumento pequeno a moderado da temperatura levaria a longo prazo a uma melhoria das condições da vida na terra, que ganha zero de ter desertos polares como a Antártica ou a Gronelândia. O problema é o "período de adaptação" (de centenas ou mesmo milhares de anos) em que o clima e os seres vivos se estão a adaptar, especialmente para nós seres humanos que gostamos muito de viver no litoral a baixa altitude que seriam as primeiras zonas a inundar-se


----------



## GabKoost (31 Dez 2022 às 05:21)

Orion disse:


> Como tudo na vida, desde o futebol à política, há uma enorme diversidade de opiniões.
> 
> Há uma diferença significativa entre o RCP 4.5 e o 8.5. Tanto para defender como para atacar.
> 
> ...



Não há qualquer emergência climática e nenhuma das tuas tiradas resolve seja o que for no argumento nem invalida decisivamente nada do que eu disse. O ser humano já viveu e se desenvolveu muito bem em tempos com t*emperaturas semelhantes muito recentemente*. Admite isso para começar a viveres mais relaxado.

Quanto à necessidade de mudar os paradigmas energéticos, os fanáticos da eletrificação sem existir sistemas de produção e armazenamento limpos são terroristas ambientais empenhados em impor o seu pseudo virtuosismo insano no mundo para ganhar pontos sociais e levitar moralmente acima do resto da população ou encher os bolos enquanto ganham biliões.

O consumo de petróleo e gás não vai baixar de modo nenhum nas próximas décadas porque os países emergentes se estão a borrifar para isso. Portanto o que tu queres é aniquilar ecossistemas e os mais preciosos e preservados territórios do país para sustentar uma falácia ambiental sem sentido nenhum.

Como disse o outro: Congratulations, you just played yourself.

Resumindo, todos concordamos com o imperativo futuro de ter um mundo com energia muito menos poluente. Já é um consenso. Tu achas que a humanidade vai acabar por causa de um aumento de temperatura e de C02 que ninguém consegue realmente dizer se vai ou não ter efeitos trágicos. Eu acho que não porque já teve mais quente e houve mais C02 e a vida na terra era esplêndida. Dentro destas duas perspectivas só eu tenho a moral de dizer que o passado me dá um exemplo de que tenho razão. A tua visão são meras sugestões sobre um assunto extremamente politizado. Tu achas que mudar tudo para o elétrico é o caminho e eu acho que duplicar a destruição ambiental dos ecossistemas e territórios para não resolver absolutamente nada é uma imbecilidade e que, na realidade, mais valia apostar na eficiência dos sistemas actuais de energia reduzindo significativamente o impacto no ambiente. Depois, quando tivermos energia limpa de fusão e soluções de armazenamento que não impliquem dinamitar cordilheiras montanhosas à volta do mundo, aí sim podemos todos unir as mão em acordo.

No fundo, tão perto e tão longe. Boas entradas.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2022 às 14:41)

GabKoost disse:


> Como disse o outro: Congratulations, you just played yourself.





GabKoost disse:


> Tu achas que a humanidade vai acabar por causa de um aumento de temperatura





GabKoost disse:


> No fundo, tão perto e tão longe. Boas entradas.



Não me parece que tenhas lido (bem) o que escrevi. Há que chamar o VAR porque esse fora-de-jogo é tanga.



Orion disse:


> O 'fim da humanidade' remete-me novamente para o RCP 4.5vs8.5. Não é bem isso que está em questão, na realidade (ainda, pelo menos).



Ah, novamente a virtuosidade como argumento. Vá, abaixo há uns dados fixolas...



GabKoost disse:


> Eu acho que não porque já teve mais quente e houve mais C02 e a vida na terra era esplêndida. Dentro destas duas perspectivas só eu tenho a moral de dizer que o passado me dá um exemplo de que tenho razão. A tua visão são meras sugestões sobre um assunto extremamente politizado.





Orion disse:


> Indica-me outra altura da humanidade em que construíram milhares de novas cidades de milhares de quilómetros de área para substituir as outras que continham milhões, dezenas de milhões e -daqui a alguns tempos- se calhar poucas centenas de milhões?
> 
> Indica-me como se fará isso sem devastar o ambiente para extrair mais recursos porque os materiais anteriormente gastos são, na sua vasta, maioria não reutilizáveis?
> 
> Eu, 'ambientalista bronco', quero mesmo saber!



Felizmente para mim, há um exemplo de fácil compreensão (esperançosamente ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



https://www.science.org/content/article/indonesia-s-utopian-new-capital-may-not-be-green-it-looks






O resto são _talking points_ (vou também usar língua estrangeira para me fazer mais intelectual que os demais) legítimos mas batidos. Nenhum reconhecimento dos argumentos contrários e total ausência de qualquer resposta concreta. Faz parte.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 02:07)

GabKoost disse:


> A população há de se adaptar gradualmente às mudanças como sempre o fez antes na história.





GabKoost disse:


> O ser humano já viveu e se desenvolveu muito bem em tempos com t*emperaturas semelhantes muito recentemente*.


Que população (com que dimensão?) e qual espaço disponível no globo estás a comparar quando falas no "antes na História"? E com quais recursos globais ainda disponíveis?


----------



## Orion (Sexta-Feira às 13:38)

Orion disse:


> Felizmente para mim, há um exemplo de fácil compreensão (esperançosamente )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 https://www.france24.com/en/live-ne...mperils-ancient-eden-with-ecological-disaster


----------



## hurricane (Sexta-Feira às 13:55)

Orion disse:


> https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20230106-new-indonesia-capital-imperils-ancient-eden-with-ecological-disaste



Somos uma autentica praga. Estes atentados a natureza, deixam-me tao zangado.


----------



## Iceberg (Ontem às 11:09)

2022 foi um ano de vários recordes meteorológicos em Portugal e na Europa
					

Ao todo, onze países europeus tiveram em 2022 o ano mais quente desde que há registo. Foi “mais um ano de extremos climáticos em toda a Europa e globalmente”.




					www.publico.pt
				




Soma e segue.


----------



## Iceberg (Ontem às 14:07)

https://observador.pt/2023/01/11/oceanos-registaram-as-temperaturas-mais-altas-de-sempre-em-2022-revela-estudo/
		


Segue e soma.


----------



## Orion (Ontem às 14:22)

Iceberg disse:


> https://observador.pt/2023/01/11/oceanos-registaram-as-temperaturas-mais-altas-de-sempre-em-2022-revela-estudo/
> 
> 
> 
> Segue e soma.



 https://www.sciencealert.com/the-worlds-biggest-study-on-parasites-has-found-something-terrible-theyre-dying

Estudo (pdf) gratuito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00376-023-2385-2


----------



## Orion (Ontem às 14:22)

Iceberg disse:


> 2022 foi um ano de vários recordes meteorológicos em Portugal e na Europa
> 
> 
> Ao todo, onze países europeus tiveram em 2022 o ano mais quente desde que há registo. Foi “mais um ano de extremos climáticos em toda a Europa e globalmente”.
> ...


----------



## Orion (Hoje às 14:10)




----------

